# der "AUKTIONWARNUNG"`s Thread



## zaskar76 (25. November 2004)

mal wieder kein zaskar...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5142712146&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## oldman (25. November 2004)

'n richtiger Spezilalist, setzt sogar noch'n Bild mit Gegenbeweis rein, ts ts ts, wie ungeschickt...  
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTFreak (26. November 2004)

So, jetzt möchte ich aber auch wissen warum. 
Sieht doch auf den ersten Blick gar nicht so schlecht aus...

cu,
GTFreak (ich will ein "GT"-Freak sein, wenn ich nicht mal den Unterschied kenne


----------



## dantist (26. November 2004)

@ GT Freak: Meines Wissens haben die Zaskarrahmen einen geraden Abschluss hinten am Oberrohr. Also die Kappe, auf jene GT eingestanzt ist, ist gerade und bei jenem Bike in der Auktion ist sie gewölbt. Es dürfte wohl noch mehr Erkennungsmerkmale geben, aber da bin ich jetzt überfragt.


----------



## oldman (26. November 2004)

jau, der Kandidat hat 100 Gummipunkte!

Scherz beiseite, es hat einen thread in dem kingmoe einen Haufen Infos zum Zaskar aufgelistet hat: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130162&highlight=pantera

Das sollte eigentlich helfen, beim Zaskarkauf auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.

so long
oldman


----------



## Morfeus (26. November 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5142763187&rd=1

Kann es sein, dass das 56cm m-o hat. Dafür erscheint mit das Steuerrohr viel zu kurz...

Morfeus


----------



## Deleted 5247 (26. November 2004)

Keine Angst, meine Angaben stimmen.

Das Steuerrohr hat eine Länge von 11cm.


----------



## zaskar76 (26. November 2004)

ja, das steuerrohr ist bei den zaskar-maßen der größte unterschied bei 19 und 20". beim 19" musste man schon immer viel mit steilen vorbauten arbeiten um`s halbwegs rückenfreundlich zu haben... deskalb gibts auch erst ab 20" zwei gussets am [email protected] wenn du ihn damals 2min später gesehen hättest währe gleich gleich bei jemandem gelandet dem der rahmen passt  (nur eine vermutung auf grund der stattelstützenstellung) nur schade das ich im moment nicht so flüssig bin wie vor ein paar monaten


----------



## Morfeus (26. November 2004)

ich kapier es immer noch nicht. Das angebotene Zaskar ist ein 19 Zoll? Die offiziellen GT Größenangaben sind doch Mitte - Oberkante, oder? Das wären dann 19 Zoll gleich 48 cm Mitte -Oberkante. Hier jedoch sind 52 cm angegeben.

Bei meinem 94er 20 Zoll Zaskar hat das Steuerrohr 160 mm....

Nur damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen: ich möchte *NICHT*  die Echheit dieses Zaskar anzweifeln!

Morfeus


----------



## zaskar76 (26. November 2004)

bei mir kommen die angaben mitte-mitte immer hin...


----------



## kingmoe (26. November 2004)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir kommen die angaben mitte-mitte immer hin...



Jep, GT gibt die Zoll-Maße an, die Mitte Innenlagergehäuse bis Mitte Oberrohr gemessen wurden. Passt bei meinen Bikes bisher immer!

Es kann übrigens auch schon mal vorkommen, dass man ein Bike in 20" findet, obwohl es laut Katalog z.B. nur in 16"-19" zu haben war. Aber das kennen wir ja schon von Farben etc. und ist hier ja auch nicht wirklich gefragt gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkie (27. November 2004)

so guten Tag auch, zur Info ihr disskutiert über mein Bike! Also Tretlager-Oberrohr sind ca. 50 cm, wie angegeben, nicht 52 cm. Stimmt der verbaute Vorbau ist für diese Rahmengröße sehr kurz, aber wenn man BMX Background hat, dann fahren einige Leute auch gern kürzere Vorbauten um eine größere Wendigkeit am Vorderrea zu haben. Das dies nicht den Ideal- XC-Maßen entpricht, weiß ich ;-)
so aber was anderes, ich hab das Bike vor 4 Jahren von privat als Zaskar mit bestem Wissen  und Gewissen gekauft und bis jetzt hat mir noch niemand was gegenteiliges vermeldet, obwohl ich genügend Leute kenne die Fat Chance etc. fahren und mit mir 2 Jahre lang als Radkurier unterwegs waren.
Nur damit hier keine falsche Meinung aufkommt.
PS: Was bedeutet flache, nicht abgerundete Abschlußplatte am Oberrohr?
Bitte zurück-posten, man lernt ja scheinbar nie aus...
Ach ja, falls jemand Interesse hat in einer anderen Auktion biete ich noch ein komplettes, ganz originales ;-)  , Steppenwolf Dualrad an, und bin auf der Suche nach ner guten KTM 540 SXC oder 620 SC, also bin offen für Vorschläge  ;-)


----------



## zaskar76 (27. November 2004)

es heisst das blech in dem das gt-logo eingestanzt ist, ist bei zaskars gerade und nicht gebogen... zumindest bis 95 war das bei ALLEN zaskar-modellen so. und ab 1996 war das verstärkungsblech nicht mehr zwischen unter und oberrohr wie bei dir sondern unter dem unterrohr. somit ist durch die kombination diese beiden details zu 100% ausgeschlossen das es sich um einen zaskar handelt.


----------



## zaskar76 (27. November 2004)

noch ein foto damit du weisst welches blech sonst gerade ist...


----------



## zaskar76 (27. November 2004)

und noch ein link mit nem bild wie es beim zaskar aussieht...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=76467


----------



## GTFreak (27. November 2004)

Super: ich starte einen Thread, wie ein Zaskar aussieht und kenne ihn dann nicht mehr   

Ich habe aber noch eine andere Frage: wenn das schon kein Zaskar ist, welcher Hersteller hat dann die Rahmen gefälscht, bzw. wer hat das Zassi nachgebaut?

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## kingmoe (27. November 2004)

GTFreak schrieb:
			
		

> Super: ich starte einen Thread, wie ein Zaskar aussieht und kenne ihn dann nicht mehr
> 
> Ich habe aber noch eine andere Frage: wenn das schon kein Zaskar ist, welcher Hersteller hat dann die Rahmen gefälscht, bzw. wer hat das Zassi nachgebaut?
> 
> ...



Das ist schon ein "echtes" GT, aber eben kein Zaskar. Es könnte z.B. ein Avalanche sein. Prinzipiell fährt sich so ein Rahmen ja auch nicht bedeutend anders (zumindest für Otto-Normalbiker), aber ein Zaskar ist nun einmal aufwändiger und damit teurer hergestellt und hat einfach einen Kultstatus, der bei Gebrauchtverkäufen definitiv mehr Geld bringt. 

Ich finde es auf jeden fall prima, dass der Verkäufer genug Eier in der Hose hat, hier mal nachzufragen, warum wir glauben, dass es kein Zaskar ist und nicht einfach sagt: "Es ist eins, basta!" Das hatten wir hier ja auch schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (27. November 2004)

Reden hier evtl. einige Leute aneinander vorbei?

Hier die Fakten.

Themenstarter zeigt uns Ebayangebot eines Zaskar.(um davor zu warnen weil--->)
Dieses ist kein Zaskar da es ein gebogenes Abschlussblech hat.
Alle verstehen diesen "Aufzeig", außer dem Einstellenden der Auktion.
Dieser sagt das es ihm schon als Zaskar verkauft wurde und er auch alle Aufkleber abmachen würde um den BB Rahmen besser lackieren zu können.
Und dann ist da noch der Freak, dessen Problem ich aber noch nicht durchschaut habe.

Weiter so.


----------



## oldman (27. November 2004)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Reden hier evtl. einige Leute aneinander vorbei?
> 
> Hier die Fakten.
> 
> ...



yeah!!!
oldman


----------



## monkie (27. November 2004)

der verkäufer ist kein verkäufer mehr, da aufgrund dieser diskussion der käufer vom Kauf zurückgetreten ist. vielen Dank nochma. und wenn man was wegen nem Abschlußblech fragt, dann höchstwahrscheinlich weil man es nicht weiß,ich denke das ist kein verbrechen, meistens fährt man und spürt gewicht und verarbeitung und guckt sich nicht alle ecken des rahmens stundenlang an. das geht hier an all die neunmal-klugen hier


----------



## zaskar76 (27. November 2004)

vielleicht sollte man sich eher drüber aufregen das man selbst übers ohr gehauen wurde, und nicht darüber das es ein neuer käufer nicht hin nehmen möchte     wenn`s nicht so ist kann ich nur wieder günstig rolex-uhren anbieten


----------



## GTdanni (27. November 2004)

Das ist natürlich Schade für Dich und das hat in dieser Form sicher hier niemand gewollt.
Aber es ist nun einmal so das du einen Artikel versteigert hast dessen Beschreibung falsch war.
Das der Käufer es allerdings erst durch diesen Beitrag erfährt zeichnet ihn nicht sonderlich als Kenner aus und er wäre sicher noch viele Jahre glücklich mit seinem Zaskarlange durch die Lande gepost.


----------



## Morfeus (27. November 2004)

monkie schrieb:
			
		

> so guten Tag auch, zur Info ihr disskutiert über mein Bike! Also Tretlager-Oberrohr sind ca. 50 cm, wie angegeben, nicht 52 cm. Stimmt der verbaute Vorbau ist für diese Rahmengröße sehr kurz, aber wenn man BMX Background hat, dann fahren einige Leute auch gern kürzere Vorbauten um eine größere Wendigkeit am Vorderrea zu haben. Das dies nicht den Ideal- XC-Maßen entpricht, weiß ich ;-)



wir diskutieren hier über 2 verschiedene Bikes.

1. das von zaskar76 gepostete, also Deines, das kein Zaskar ist
2. ein weiteres, von mir gepostetes, das ein Zaskar ist, aber für mein Verständnis ein zu kurzes Steuerrohr hat, wenn die Größenangaben stimmen.

Punkt 2. ist zwischenzeitlich geklärt.

Das nur kurz zur Entwirrung des Threads.

Tut mir leid, dass Dein Bike wohl nicht wegegangen ist. Ist aber besser so, als wenn der Käufer später merkt, dass er nicht das ersteigert hat, was er meinte.

Wie ist die Rahmennummer Deines Bikes?

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (28. November 2004)

wieder eines das keines ist:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27947&item=7117387515&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Morfeus


----------



## oldman (28. November 2004)

... auch hier liefert der Verkaeufer das Beweisphoto...  
oldman


----------



## versus (28. November 2004)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> es heisst das blech in dem das gt-logo eingestanzt ist, ist bei zaskars gerade und nicht gebogen... zumindest bis 95 war das bei ALLEN zaskar-modellen so. und ab 1996 war das verstärkungsblech nicht mehr zwischen unter und oberrohr wie bei dir sondern unter dem unterrohr. somit ist durch die kombination diese beiden details zu 100% ausgeschlossen das es sich um einen zaskar handelt.



also wenn ich den zitierten fred richtig verstanden habe und mir die bilder des zuletzt angeklagten "zaskars" anschaue, dann ist das dann doch vermutlich ein zaskar von nach 1996 (hinten abgerundet / verstärkungsblech unter dem unterrohr ), oder dann doch nicht ???
was meint denn meister moe - unsere kompetenz in sachen bike-identifikation - dazu ?


----------



## zaskar76 (28. November 2004)

ist erst mal die frage ob es überhaupt einer ist - besteht die rahmennummer aus 8zahlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (28. November 2004)

Also ich kenne Zaskars nur mit geradem Abschlussblech, egal welchen Baujahres.
Die Sache ab 96 war das Gusset was unters Unterrohr gerückt ist.

(Angaben ohne Gewähr)


----------



## Morfeus (28. November 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich den zitierten fred richtig verstanden habe und mir die bilder des zuletzt angeklagten "zaskars" anschaue, dann ist das dann doch vermutlich ein zaskar von nach 1996 (hinten abgerundet / verstärkungsblech unter dem unterrohr ), oder dann doch nicht ???



das von mir zuletzt gepostete ist von 94/95 und kein Zaskar...

Morfeus


----------



## Kint (14. Dezember 2004)

Folglich ist dieser hier echt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7121350447&rd=1

abgerundete Endkappe aber Gusset am Unterrohr...


----------



## Morfeus (14. Dezember 2004)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> Folglich ist dieser hier echt:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7121350447&rd=1
> 
> abgerundete Endkappe aber Gusset am Unterrohr...



der letzten Rahmen der im United Kingdom gefertigt wurde!!!      

Morfeus


----------



## Kint (14. Dezember 2004)

nu, hab ich micr doch fast gedacht dass das nich sein kann...
Aber als Neuling will ich hier mal die Klappe nich so weit aufreissen. 

Denk mir meinen Teil 


Trotz allem auch wenn er aus taiwan kommt, nettes Finish.

Dagegen der hier  - 
Was für Wage,mutige:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5146695231&rd=1

aber wer genau biett dafür?


----------



## Morfeus (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass das keiner ist. Ich bin mir da nicht 100% sicher. Die Ausfallenden stimmen nämlich.

Moe?

Morfeus


----------



## zaskar76 (14. Dezember 2004)

kinesis und zaskar in einem satz :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## Morfeus (14. Dezember 2004)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> Dagegen der hier  -
> Was für Wage,mutige:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5146695231&rd=1
> ...



ist nicht so ein Risiko darauf zu bieten. Vermutlich ist die XTR Ausstattung und die Judy SL mindestens soviel wert wie das jetzige Gebot.

Morfeus


----------



## Kint (15. Dezember 2004)

Habe mir die Fotos schicken lassen - sieht ganz gut aus, und offensichtlich ist der Verkäufer auch hilfsbereit. Muss sagen - dass hatte ich so nicht erwartet.

Finde es nur komisch als ebay verkäufer (0 Bewertung - dabei seit April 04) so was zu versteigern ohne bild und ausführlicher Beschreibung etc...

Falls es jemand interessiert, habe hier fotos des Bikes...
kint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (15. Dezember 2004)

@ Kint: Kannst du mal die Fotos posten? Würd mich interessieren, wie das Bike aussieht. Ich brauch zwar kein Zaskar mehr, rein interessehalber würd ich die Fotos gerne sehen.

BTW: Rahmengrösse 46 ist 18 Zoll oder?


----------



## Kint (16. Dezember 2004)

Bei meinem RTS ja.   

Fotos im Attach, da ich immer noch nicht rausgefunden habe wie man hier pics ins Posting einfügt.  

Scheissse zu groß - also wenn mir mal jemand erklärt wie ich die hier innen Text reinkriech dann gibbet bald bilder. ansonsten pech gehabt oder per email..


kint


----------



## dantist (16. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du die Bilder als Attach anhängen möchtest, dürfen sie (glaube ich) nicht grösser als 60 kb sein.

Wenn du grössere Bilder einfügen möchtest, dass diese direkt "gross" in deinem Beitrag erscheinen, musst du diese via Fotoalbum (ganz oben am Bildschirm hoch scrollen) hochladen. Das heisst, du nimmst ein Bild aus deinem Foto Album und verlinktst es in deinen Beitrag. Die bilder im Fototalbum haben eine URL, diese musst du dann angeben, um zu verlinken, wie unten dargestellt. ich hoffe es ist einigermassen verständlich, habe leider nicht mehr zeit um es zu erläutern, da ich gehen muss.


----------



## Kint (16. Dezember 2004)

Easy sech das..:!

Nun. Der rerst steht bei mir im Fotoalbbum


----------



## Morfeus (18. Dezember 2004)

Ich nehm mir mal die Freiheit diesen Thread so umzufunktionieren, dass hier auch auf gute und echte GT's hingewiesen wird.

Hier ein superschönes:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81681&item=7122085142&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Morfeus


----------



## cry.out (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
der Verkäufer hatte es gestern Nacht hier publik gemacht, habe auch darauf geantwortet. Der Thread wurde aber noch in der Nacht von den Admins gelöscht. 
Das Innenlagergewinde scheint mir für einen "nagelneuen" Rahmen ziemlich schmutzig. Gleiches gilt für die Lager. Der Hinterbau mit der falschen Dämpferlänge ist auch eine "Augenweide". (siehe Winkel der Alubrücke) Auserdem ist es nur ein Rock Shox Deluxe statt wie in der Auktion beschrieben ein Super Deluxe Dämpfer, daher entweder kein STS 1000 oder eben nicht original neu.
Wäre noch interessant Bilder von den Kettenstreben (Kettenschlag), den Ausfallenden (Schnellspannerspuren) und vom Steuerrohr zu sehen.
Zudem wurden die Lager auch schon mal ausgebaut, da die untere Lagerwelle wohl auch schon Bekanntschaft mit einem Hammer gemacht hat.
Ich bin nur so pingelig weil er eben nicht "nagelneu und unbenutzt" zu sein scheint wie in der Auktion beschrieben.

na ja,....jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf.

cry.out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (18. Dezember 2004)

cry.out schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hinterbau mit der falschen Dämpferlänge ist auch eine "Augenweide". (siehe Winkel der Alubrücke) Auserdem ist es nur ein Rock Shox Deluxe statt wie in der Auktion beschrieben ein Super Deluxe Dämpfer, daher entweder kein STS 1000 oder eben nicht original neu.



oups, und das mir   

Mit dem Dämpfer hast Du natürlich recht. Ist aber kein Problem, den richtigen gibts ja fast jede Woche auf Ebay neu.

Trotzdem schön, der Rahmen...

Morfeus


----------



## lehmann (22. Dezember 2004)

Hoffentlich kauft er sich den nicht selbst. Schaut euch mal seine Bewertungen, die Anmeldedaten der Bieter und deren Bewertungen an ( zB. Artikelstandort des STS und Namensänderung vom User andreasmp33, ). Hat wahrscheinlich auch ein Faible für Zahlen in seinen Bietaccounts , vor allem bei denen mit 0 Bewertungen. Oder zB. ältere Auktionen mit dem Bieter devotee oder so ähnlich.
Der ist echt clever. 

lehmann


----------



## Morfeus (25. Dezember 2004)

Xizang auf Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5151098658&rd=1

Morfeus


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Dezember 2004)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> Xizang auf Ebay:
> 
> 
> Morfeus



da is die 9 wieder verkehrt rum abgedruckt   ausserdem eh ne ganze ecke zu teuer...


----------



## matthias,wandel (29. Dezember 2004)

damit die posting rate etwas steigt...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=7123231214&rd=1


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Dezember 2004)

der thred nimmt eine komische wendung - er wurde eigendlich eingefürht um vor auktionen zu warnen wenn falsche zaskars oder sonstiges auftauchen???


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Dezember 2004)

der thred nimmt eine komische wendung - er wurde eigendlich eingefürht um vor auktionen zu warnen wenn falsche zaskars oder sonstiges auftauchen???


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Dezember 2004)

der thred nimmt eine komische wendung - er wurde eigendlich eingefürht um vor auktionen zu warnen wenn falsche zaskars oder sonstiges auftauchen???


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Dezember 2004)

ich weiss nicht was passiert ist, könnte wohl ein mod mal die dreifache gleiche antwort löschen wenn er hier vorbeischaut?


----------



## matthias,wandel (29. Dezember 2004)

ich hab leider nicht den anfang des threads gelesen, aber wenn man den titel und ein paar der letzten postings liest assoziier ich mir das! also SORRY, für mein "nichtfalscheszaskarbeiebay" posting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (10. Januar 2005)

und für die unter euch die auch über den grossen teich hinaus gucken... es ist wieder mal kein zaskar...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27947&item=7127020354&rd=1


----------



## -lupo- (10. Januar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> und für die unter euch die auch über den grossen teich hinaus gucken... es ist wieder mal kein zaskar...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27947&item=7127020354&rd=1



Wenn der Verkäufer Zaskar nur als Wertsteigerung angibt ist es echt ärgerlich... 

Falls der Preis so niedrig bleibt hat jemand ein doch ziemlich robustes bike, das tröstet ein wenig. 

Was ist es denn für einer, einen Avalanche? Sieht meinem Polizei-Bike SEHR ähnlich.


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Januar 2005)

naja, ich halte es eher für einen durchschnittskauf... lohnt die mühe und die gesamten weiteren kosten IMHO nicht.


----------



## -lupo- (10. Januar 2005)

Sorry, hab vergessen zu schreiben: falls man in den USA wohnt.


----------



## marc077 (14. Januar 2005)

hallo. schaut euch mal das an:  

mini-bike

hab ich da was verpasst?   
gruss, marc


----------



## GTdanni (20. Januar 2005)

Ich nutz mal diesen Beitrag.

Was gibt es gegen dieses Zaskar einzuwenden? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7129186938&rd=1

Die 175 sind doch fast nen Trinkgeld für so ein Teil, warum nimmt das keiner? 

Oder hab ich was übersehen? 

Cu Danni.


----------



## Kint (20. Januar 2005)

also ich persönlich krich von purple ja augenkrebss....


----------



## pedo77 (20. Januar 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hab ich was übersehen?
> 
> Cu Danni.



na ich denke mal hauptsächlich ist es noch nicht verkauft, weil es bis jetzt noch keine 24h online ist. 

sehr interessant finde ich auch dieses 

mal schauen, wie sich das noch entwickelt

gruß, pedo


----------



## Kint (21. Januar 2005)

wer will nen dirtbike aufbauen ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7129348931&rd=1

kint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (25. Januar 2005)

in USA wuerden die an der Pisa Studie auch scheitern:

der hier hat Reifen fuer 200$, 'nen Lenker fuer 150, eine Gabel von "Manatou", ausserdem "koenne man die rostigen Stellen am Rahmen wieder sauber kriegen"...

Saurer Regen in Hermosa Beach, CA????
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27948&item=7129050597&rd=1

lalalalala
oldman


----------



## -lupo- (25. Januar 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> in USA wuerden die der Pisa Studie auch scheitern:
> 
> der her hat Reifen fuer 200$, 'nen Lenker fuer 150, eine Gabel von "Manatou", ausserdem "koenne man die rostigen Stellen am Rahmen wieder sauber kriegen"...
> 
> ...





  Ist da etwa der Vorbau mit Flugrost überdeckt? Vielleicht meinte der nette eBayer dass die Laufräder 200$ und Vorbau+Lenker 150$ wert sind... wenns beim Vorbau wirklich Rost sein solte, dann ist er aber definitiv eine Rarität


----------



## Kint (27. Januar 2005)

wollte mal hier posten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5160441570&rd=1

1500 Bucks fürn original team rts - was dass denn?


----------



## Morfeus (27. Januar 2005)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> wollte mal hier posten:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5160441570&rd=1
> 
> 1500 Bucks fürn original team rts - was dass denn?



Mensch, Kint, is doch klar. Der Preis ist wegen der

"RTS *Hocker* Tuned Suspension"

    

Morfeus


----------



## Kint (27. Januar 2005)

für den preis lass ichs dann wohl...   bin mal gespannt...


haha - grad was entdeckt. Mit SUPIDUPI "nUleen shock" und sexy Duotrack 7007 Frontshock.

Wie teuer ? Guckstdu hier:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7297&item=7130542023&rd=1


----------



## GTdanni (27. Januar 2005)

Und hier ne Gabel für 1 auch Sofortkauf.

Schnell zuschlagen, bevor er es merkt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77601&item=7130883393&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (27. Januar 2005)

haha - wer wars ?


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Januar 2005)

jemand aus dem forum  aber ne NEUE ist jetzt auch ein paar mal für 9,90 drin gewesen und nicht weg gegangen... und auf die kommt auch nach versand und so...


----------



## GTdanni (27. Januar 2005)

Wenn ich die AMP nicht schon hätte, hätte ich die genommen. 
Aber der Versand war mir so zuviel.


----------



## Kint (28. Januar 2005)

Falls jemand ne Kurbel braucht :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=7130172958&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Viel Spass damit


----------



## Kint (31. Januar 2005)

Dieser lila Zaskar le is wieder aufgetaucht...

diesmal als auktion:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5161474588&rd=1 

stzt ich mal die sunglasses auf (wegen augenkrebs)


----------



## KONI-DU (31. Januar 2005)

...für wieviel ist er denn beim letztenmal weggegangen ?


----------



## zaskar76 (31. Januar 2005)

letztes mal war nur sofort-kauf...


----------



## oldman (7. Februar 2005)

auch was nettes...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7131536533&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## kingmoe (7. Februar 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> auch was nettes...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7131536533&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


Gibt´s auch hier im Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=503426955

Ach ja, wer hat das lila Zassi gekauft?! Ich durfte nicht mehr als 110,- Taler bieten, hätte sonst Ärger mit der Regierung gegeben... Shit.


----------



## Steffen04 (7. Februar 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt´s auch hier im Forum:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=503426955
> 
> Ach ja, wer hat das lila Zassi gekauft?! Ich durfte nicht mehr als 110,- Taler bieten, hätte sonst Ärger mit der Regierung gegeben... Shit.



Der ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Allerdings fins ich das angegebene Gewicht von ca. 1500 bei 19,5" seeehr fragwürdig, der Anbieter gibt auf die Nachfrage keine Antwort.

Zum Lila Zaskar ( mein Ex   ): Kenn ich bzw. kannt ich bisher auch nicht, aber nen netter Typ der sicherlich was ordentliches, stilechtes draus macht. Bin gespannt, vielleicht ist er ja sogar irgendwo hier unterwegs   

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (7. Februar 2005)

mein snipper war auf 111 eingestellt, er musste sich aber leider den schuss sparen  wenn ich mir dagegen den schwarzem ne stunde vorher für über 300 angucke kann ich mir echt nur mal wieder an den kopf fassen     naja, ich und moe werdens verkraften


----------



## Steffen04 (7. Februar 2005)

joa, stimmt, bei dem hab ich mich auch gefragt worans gelegen hat. Wobei er es sicherlich auch wert war, abzüglich der RazeFaze Kurble ( die für meine Begriffe eigentlich Murks ist ) und dem sonstigens Zeugs, wars schon ein ordentlicher Preis. So solls ja schließlich auch sein   

cheers


----------



## joerg_b (10. Februar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5163701934&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

an die Spezialisten hier im Forum. Ist das ein Zaskar? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Gebrauchte bis 800,- und bin am überlegen hier mit zu bieten!

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Februar 2005)

ja,aber 19" und nicht 17"... also für 185-190cm grosse leute würde ich sagen...


----------



## joerg_b (10. Februar 2005)

super danke. Jetzt ist es zwar ein echtes aber zu groß für mich.
der verkäufer meint es wäre 17" und seine Freundin mit 170 cm hätte es 
gefahren


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Februar 2005)

deshalb is die stütze auch viel zu weit unten


----------



## Steffen04 (10. Februar 2005)

Das ist wie oben schon gesagt ein 19", nicht 2001er Modell sondern eher 1994     !!! mit neueren Decals, mit der Gabel dürfte die Geometrie ziemlich be******** sein, und 800,- würd ich dafür nicht hinlegen. 
Soll keine Abwertung sein, nur sein Text hat einige Fehler !!
Also, Augen auf beim Fahrradkauf   

cheers


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Februar 2005)

1994er modell um genau zu sein


----------



## Steffen04 (10. Februar 2005)

hab ich doch geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (10. Februar 2005)

joerg_b schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5163701934&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> an die Spezialisten hier im Forum. Ist das ein Zaskar? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Gebrauchte bis 800,- und bin am überlegen hier mit zu bieten!
> 
> Danke für Eure Hilfe



sag halt dem Verkäufer er soll mal einen Zollstock dranhalten. Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr und bis Ende Sattelrohr. Dann siehst Du ob es passt oder nicht.

Die Ausstattung ist sehr gut, wäre kein schlechter Kauf, aber 800 ist um einiges zuviel. Ansonsten schließe ich mich meinen geschätzen Vorrednern an   

Morfeus


----------



## joerg_b (12. Februar 2005)

Erst mal Danke für Eure Hilfe. Ihr hattet recht, das Bike ist zu groß. 
Antwort der Verkäufers: "Maße vom Tretlager zum Oberrohr 49cm. Vom Boden bis Oberrohr 79cm."

Größer werde ich wohl nicht, also such ich weiter.

Jörg


----------



## zaskar76 (12. Februar 2005)

welche grösse suchst du denn?


----------



## joerg_b (12. Februar 2005)

ich suche allgemein ein gutes gebrauchtes Bike - muss kein GT sein, wäre aber schön. 
Ich bin 172 und somit müßte wohl 17" bzw. M passen


----------



## Morfeus (12. Februar 2005)

joerg_b schrieb:
			
		

> ich suche allgemein ein gutes gebrauchtes Bike - muss kein GT sein, wäre aber schön.
> Ich bin 172 und somit müßte wohl 17" bzw. M passen



doch, es MUSS ein GT sein!     

Im Ernst: M ist nicht so schwierig. Hab etwas Geduld, Du findest sicher ein schönes Zaskar hier oder beim großen E....

Hier im Bikemarkt werden gerade 5 Zaskars angeboten. Eins davon ohne Größenangabe, ein 18 Zoll und die anderen zu groß für Dich..., und bei Ebay gibts dauern welche...

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (12. Februar 2005)

Wenn Ihr mal einen wirklich interessanten Auktionsverlauf sehen wollt, dann schaut Euch mal das an:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5162649443&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Mehr sag ich dazu nicht...

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (13. Februar 2005)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr mal einen wirklich interessanten Auktionsverlauf sehen wollt, dann schaut Euch mal das an:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5162649443&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> ...



Habe es auch gerade gesehen. Dachte ich seh nicht richtig, hatte schon den Rotwein von gestern in Verdacht   
Sollte verboten werden


----------



## JohnnieWalker (17. Februar 2005)

ist das jetzt normal wenn man ein carbon LTS versteigert ,so einen mist dazu zuschreiben:

Dieses absolute Einzelstück habe ich von einem bekannten deutschen Werbefachmann gekauft (der mir leider untersagt hat, ihn an dieser Stelle namentlich zu erwähnen). Er hat dieses Top-Highlight Mitte/Ende der 90er bei Bike Dom in Düsseldorf in Gänze mit allen High-End-Parts aufbauen lassen. Ein absolutes Sahnestück, die Bilder sagen alles"


an das letzte soll sich ja schon nadel den Hintern wundgerieben haben  

wenn ich mal mein Ghost versteigerte ,schreib ich das ich das Bike von einer reinkarnation von Elvis Presley bekommen habe.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5163921226&rd=1


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2005)

Hi,

das nächste wirkliche Prachtstück beim großen E.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5165336913&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Gruss
ohneworte


----------



## oldman (18. Februar 2005)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> das nächste wirkliche Prachtstück beim großen E.
> 
> ...



EDIT: ja, aber die Burschen werden das Bike ruckzuck hochtreiben
oldman


----------



## JohnnieWalker (22. Februar 2005)

da hat doch einer ganz einfach einen tag vorher sein gebot abgegeben,und nachdem niemand sein höchsgebot knacken wollte,und sich warscheinlich die meisten gedacht haben was ich auch mir gedacht hätte.Wird eh viel zu hoch gesteigert...hat der typ doch das bike für 1060 euro ersteigert.

Also wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe,ist das ein guter Preis  
aber son rahmen sehe ich zum ersten mal 
wie ist der denn zum fahren taugt der was? weitentwicklung von idrive usw steht da .Bin nicht aufn laufenden aber sieht etwas heftig aus.

falls es einer vom forum ersteigert hat .glückwunsch


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2005)

Hi,

hast vollkommen recht! Der Preis ist wirklich sehr gut. Kostet regulÃ¤r â¬ 2.999,- das GerÃ¤t.  

Habe bereits das VergnÃ¼gen gehabt mit dem IDXC ein paar Runden zu Drehen, funktioniert klasse. Also wie gehabt super Preis!  

Gruss
ohneworte


----------



## zaskar76 (24. Februar 2005)

wieder mal kein zaskar...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5169259299&rd=1


----------



## Regengott (27. Februar 2005)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal sagen, wo ich möglichst günstig ein XL-Hardtail bekommen kann, Avalanche oder Zaskar ist egal, ich glaub aber lieber Avalanche??


----------



## zaskar76 (3. März 2005)

nicht schwer zu erkennen, aber weder zaskar noch judy...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85080&item=5171345438&rd=1


----------



## oldman (3. März 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht schwer zu erkennen, aber weder zaskar noch judy...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85080&item=5171345438&rd=1




aber, der Rahmen hat "Kult*fack*tor", also Obacht!
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (8. März 2005)

ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten ob das oberrohr hinten gerade ist wie ich es auf dem foto meine erahnen zu können oder nicht  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7140491836&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT


----------



## oldman (8. März 2005)

nicht uebel sprach der Duebel...
Wenn das ei Zaskar ist, dann war's ein nettes Schnaeppchen.
gratulierenderweise-oldman


----------



## GTdanni (8. März 2005)

ARRGGGHHHH

Wieso stellt der sowas ein wenn ich im Bett bin? 

Man beachte mal den Artikelstandort und vergleiche mal mit 

<------



Viel Spass damit.


----------



## GoreGrinder (11. März 2005)

Hallo ich hab da auch was tolles gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5173935174&rd=1

die beschreibung ist wohl leicht übertrieben als mit super extrem geiler porno ausstattung LOL  und den angebliche neupreis beschreibt er mit 2500 DM
kommt gut hin 
aber er möchte sage und schreibe noch 1999 euro dafür bekommen???????????????????? hm mehr als der neupreis nicht übel sag ich nur  
ich setzt mein auch bald rein höhö


----------



## zaskar76 (11. März 2005)

hmmmm, und da die mit "neu" beschriebenen teile schon öfter so wie im bild unten ausgesehen haben unterstelle ich gooni mal einfach betrügerische machenschaften,denn der begriff "neu" lässt sich in keinem wörterbuch dieser welt mit ein paar mal gebraucht definieren... is schon ein echt geiler typ...


----------



## zaskar76 (11. März 2005)

GoreGrinder schrieb:
			
		

> und den angebliche neupreis beschreibt er mit 2500 DM



des gibt er nur für den rahmen an was auch ganz einfach erstunken und erlogen ist... von gt gab es NIEMALS eine preisempfehlung für einen zaskar die mit einer 2 begonnen hat, und strassenpreise waren auch 1997 deutlich unter den empfehlungen.


----------



## Morfeus (11. März 2005)

GoreGrinder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich hab da auch was tolles gefunden:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5173935174&rd=1



...und wenn er es noch 100mal versucht, er wird es nicht losbekommen zu diesem Preis...

Morfeus


----------



## gooni11 (11. März 2005)

Das hab ich mir gedacht......... ihr seit ja so lächerlich   

Habt ihr eigentlich nix zu tun?? alles Harz IV hier oder was


----------



## Morfeus (11. März 2005)

gooni11 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hab ich mir gedacht......... ihr seit ja so lächerlich
> 
> Habt ihr eigentlich nix zu tun?? alles Harz IV hier oder was


#

klar, wir sind alle arbeitslos, asozial und verarmt. Von den paar Euro Stütze, die wir bekommen, finanzieren wir unsere Flatrate um den ganzen Tag Ebay abzugrasen, ob Du mal wieder ein Super-Sonderangebot eingestellt hast...
Weil wir uns aber (siehe oben) Dein ach so geiles Wunderbike, das so kein anderer hat und das auch noch so unglaublich günstig ist, nicht leisten können, machen wir es hier allen anderen madig. Der reine Neid der Besitzlosen, absolut verwerflich...

Ich schäme mich zutiefst und gehe jetzt Buße tun (die ist ja gottseidank kostenlos, also kann ich sie mir leisten)...

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (11. März 2005)

Und dabei ist es so schön im Harz.


----------



## zaskar76 (11. März 2005)

gooni11 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hab ich mir gedacht......... ihr seit ja so lächerlich
> 
> Habt ihr eigentlich nix zu tun?? alles Harz IV hier oder was



sagte der mann der neuteile an sein rad LÜGEN muss... und du glaubst gar nich was wir alles zu tun haben werden wenn doch jemand dein rad mit der beschreibung kaufen sollte


----------



## lehmann (12. März 2005)

Hallo,
wenn ich den Auktionstext und die Beiträge hier lese bleibt wenigstens die Hoffnung, dass er den angepeilten Preis erzielt und den Erlös sinnvoll investiert, zB. in einen Rechtschreibkurs. 

lehmann


----------



## Morfeus (12. März 2005)

lehmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wenn ich den Auktionstext und die Beiträge hier lese bleibt wenigstens die Hoffnung, dass er den angepeilten Preis erzielt und den Erlös sinnvoll investiert, zB. in einen Rechtschreibkurs.



nach "...Beiträge hier lese.." fehlt ein Komma     

Morfeus


----------



## lehmann (12. März 2005)

Steilvorlage!


----------



## SchiebeNix (13. März 2005)

Hallo,

da würde ich sagen, hat jemand ein Schnäppchen gemacht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5172116267

Ich war leider zu langsam...

Gruß
Björn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (13. März 2005)

BHeumann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da würde ich sagen, hat jemand ein Schnäppchen gemacht:
> 
> ...



ach neee, da hätte ich lieber 700 drauf gelegt und gooni seinen ohne garantie,billigerer ausstattung und gebraucht genommen  
hab ich auch gesehen, echt superklasse rad für`s geld wenn man sich mit den neuen rahmen anfreunden kann.


----------



## GoreGrinder (13. März 2005)

HEHE ja stimmt die 700 mehr hätten sich echt gelohnt ist ja immerhin schon gut eingefahren 
bei so neuen sachen weiß mann ja nie was die so für mängel aufweisen können


----------



## bikeaffe (14. März 2005)

GoreGrinder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich hab da auch was tolles gefunden:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5173935174&rd=1
> 
> ...





Wenigstens hat er seinen Wunderesel wieder rausgenommen. So ne dreiste Auktion hab ich selten gesehn.

Vielleicht hat sich ja jemand erbarmt und sein Edelbike gegen ein Baumarkt-Fully getauscht.

Gruß


----------



## zaskar76 (15. März 2005)

BHeumann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da würde ich sagen, hat jemand ein Schnäppchen gemacht:
> 
> ...



da du beim letzten mal scheinbar zu langsam warst - wo der war scheint zum glück noch mehr zu sein   kriegst also ne zweite chance


----------



## SchiebeNix (15. März 2005)

Hi Zaskar76,

danke, habe ich schon gesehen.
Stand anfangs bei 1799 Euro Sofortkauf, da habe ich 
noch etwas gezögert und "schwupps" hat jemand 2 Euronen
geboten und jetzt heisst es hoffen, dass es nicht so hoch steigt...

Gruß
Björn.


----------



## GTdanni (25. März 2005)

Na wenn das mal kein verstecktes Zaskar ist. 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7144684336&rd=1


----------



## zaskar76 (25. März 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn das mal kein verstecktes Zaskar ist.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7144684336&rd=1



das ist noch nicht mal nen verstecktes gt...


----------



## GTdanni (25. März 2005)

Ja ich weiß, so nen Rahmen hab ich noch in neu lackiert (war ne Gesellenprüfung) Zu nem GT ist da ein himmelweiter Unterschied. 

Cu Danni


----------



## marc077 (26. März 2005)

wie krass.
ich hatte mal vor jaaaaahren in oesterreich bei nem radverleih massig diese "pseudo-gt´s" auf der strasse stehen gesehen. aus 20 meter entfernung eine fast perfekte kopie.
gab s da noch nen hersteller, der das triangle bauen durfte? dachte mal, das waere geschuetzt gewesen.
gruss, marc


----------



## zaskar76 (26. März 2005)

nö, sobald tripple triangle auf dem markt war wurde es auch kopiert auf teufel komm raus von verschiedenen herstellern... wahren meistens stahlrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (30. März 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten ob das oberrohr hinten gerade ist wie ich es auf dem foto meine erahnen zu können oder nicht
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7140491836&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT



also:
billiger undefinierbarer rahmen mit kratzern übersät, beule vom lenkeranschlag im oberrohr und ein um ca 0,5mm eingedrücktes steuerrohr da wo die obere lagerschale sitzt da der steuersatz wohl mal mit hammer und schrauenzieher von aussen demontiert wurde was ich aus den macken obenrum schließe  
ach so, schaltauge fehlt natürlich auch. ist heute dann dochmal endlich eingetroffen obwohl ich sofort überwiesen habe und ich hab mich schon dazu beim verkäufer geäussert das ich das teil auf keinen fall behalten will. wenn das ding also noch mal auftauchen sollte - FINGER WEG!!!


----------



## KONI-DU (31. März 2005)

Hoffentlich wirst Du das Teil wieder beim alten Besitzer los ! Geld ist erstmal weg


----------



## Frazer (31. März 2005)

Naja, Artikel war dann ja wohl nicht wie beschrieben. Damit könntest ne Mail an ebay loswerden, dass der Verkäufer Artikel nicht wie beschrieben verkauft. Evtl sperren die seinen Account.

Klar, das Geld biste erstmal los und ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass Du es zurück bekommst. Aber dann sollte man das schon "auskosten" und den Verkäufer blossstellen. Nen Negativ-Eintrag wirds ja wohl sowieso geben   


Grüße
Volker


----------



## KONI-DU (7. April 2005)

...ob sich da der verkäufer gefreud hat ebay auktion 

würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr vom preis haltet. habe mir diesen rahmen ja anfang des jahres auch bei ebay geschossen, und mich interessiert, ob das jetzt ein realistischer preis ist.
mir kommt der preis hoch vor, aber da kann ich mich auch täuschen.
Also frag ich mal die experten


----------



## Morfeus (7. April 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> ...ob sich da der verkäufer gefreud hat ebay auktion
> 
> würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr vom preis haltet. habe mir diesen rahmen ja anfang des jahres auch bei ebay geschossen, und mich interessiert, ob das jetzt ein realistischer preis ist.
> mir kommt der preis hoch vor, aber da kann ich mich auch täuschen.
> Also frag ich mal die experten



wenn man die Summe der Teile und des Rahmens zusammenrechnet ist der Preis absolut realistisch... Für die XTR Teile plus LRS zahlst Du unter Freunden um die 600..., Rahmen 300, Gabel 100 = 1000   

Ich hätte das aber trotzdem nicht gezahlt. Warum? Wenn schon Custom Made Aufbau dann will ich den selber machen und entscheiden, was dran kommt.

Morfeus


----------



## kingmoe (12. April 2005)

Na, da will wohl jemand mit GT in der Überschrift sein altes Bike los werden...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5183927292&rd=1


----------



## KONI-DU (12. April 2005)

oh, kenn ich ganicht


----------



## zaskar76 (12. April 2005)

datt is doch "nur" en oller lightning oder nich  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98083&item=7149135596&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Morfeus (13. April 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> datt is doch "nur" en oller lightning oder nich
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98083&item=7149135596&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW



die Farbe des Metalls sieht verdammt danach aus. Aber ohne Detailfoto möchte ich nicht wetten...

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchiebeNix (27. April 2005)

Hallo,

für alle Retro-Fans (diesmal keine ebay-Warnung):

NEUE Zaskars von 1999   gibt es hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5190190954&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

und hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5190186733&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Gruß
Björn.


----------



## zaskar76 (27. April 2005)

also ich sehe da ein 95er und einen roten 96er...


----------



## SchiebeNix (28. April 2005)

Ok, du hast gewonnen, deiner Fachkenntnis vertraue ich mehr als der Angabe "ca. 6 Jahre alt"


----------



## lynx75 (29. April 2005)

Habe da etwas gefunden. Der erste ist doch hier schon mal aufgetaucht, oder 

Der zweite ist doch wohl auch nur eine Kopie!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7151257703&rd=1


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=7152418186&rd=1


Gruß björn


----------



## zaskar76 (29. April 2005)

was soll denn am zweiten ne kopie sein?


----------



## kingmoe (29. April 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> was soll denn am zweiten ne kopie sein?



Rostiges Lagergehäuse und rostige Bremssockel - aber keine Kopie   
96er Karakoram und 97er Timberline FS hatten diese Flammenlackierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (29. April 2005)

wobei die am timberline wohl farblich besser kam - damit nen psyclone das währ


----------



## lynx75 (30. April 2005)

Mich haben die "ca. 5 Jahre alt" stutzig gemacht!


----------



## kingmoe (30. April 2005)

lynx75 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich haben die "ca. 5 Jahre alt" stutzig gemacht!


Die sind defintiv falsch, da hast du recht. 8 Jahre alt wird´s schon sein.


----------



## Kint (2. Mai 2005)

sollte das wirklich ein LTS DH sein?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5191691366&rd=1

Hatten die nich immer ein komplettes s im Sitzrohr?

Für mich sieht das wie ein "eingeknickter" aus !


----------



## zaskar76 (2. Mai 2005)

ne, is normal so...


----------



## GT-Man (4. Mai 2005)

Ist ein DH. Die Version mit dem "S"-Sitzrohr, die Du meinst ist -glaube ich - ist die neuere Variante, die auch keine Titanwippe mehr hatte.


----------



## kingmoe (9. Mai 2005)

Der Verkäufer schreibt zwar nicht, es sei ein GT und ist somit eigentlich ehrlich.

Aber: Er hat entweder keine Ahnung oder verar$cht nicht wissende Interessenten mit Vorsatz:

- seit wann sind bei Stahlrahmen 1"-Gabel üblich?!
- RH 53 soll für Leute mit 165cm passen?!
- "Der Rahmen hat kein Rost, was auch bei der Qualität (!!!) logisch ist" - es ist aber billigste Baumarktware!

So ein Teil habe ich letztens als Komplettbike aufgebaut und verschenkt! Die lieblos gequetschten und ans OR gepappten Sattelstreben sprechen ebenso Bände über die "Qualität" wie z.B. die Blechplatte zwischen den Kettenstreben, an der der STÄNDER montiert wird. Das Wasserrohr-Monster dürfte übrigens fast 3Kg wiegen...
Einizes Plus: Mann kann sich einen Billig-Singlespeeder ohne Kettenspanner aufbauen (Schräge Ausfaller) und es gibt noch einen Canti-Gegenhalter, falls man drauf steht...


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7155023735&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## zaskar76 (9. Mai 2005)

hab ich auch schon gesehen, ich dachte aber immer gt währen die einzigen gewesen die bei diesem design auch das sattelrohr durch das oberrohr gesteckt hatten wegen irgendwelchen patentrechten. naja, man lernt nie aus...


----------



## tomasius (10. Mai 2005)

ist das nicht dreist ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5195789362&rd=1


----------



## zaskar76 (31. Mai 2005)

ich musste mir so stark auf dir finger klopfen heute nacht das es mich wundert das sie nicht gebrochen sind, aber ich kann beim besten willen nix silbernes (aus alu)mehr gebrauchen    versand währen noch mal 45$ laut verkäufer gewesen, also komplett um 100 inkl. versand und und zoll...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7158813800&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (1. Juni 2005)

Schade wär was für mich gewesen....


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Juni 2005)

hatte bis 70 dollar mitgeboten und verloren. SCHADE


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Juni 2005)

hab hier folgende fragen gestellt und antworten bekommen und vielleicht interessiert es wen. ich werde mich aufgrund der ignorierten fragen zum zustand und der "sprachbarriere" zurück halten...

"hallo,
der zustand der teile und besonders des rahmens interessiert mich. dann noch die ersten 4 stellen der rahmennummer und die größe gemessen von der mitte des tretlagers bis zur mitte des oberrohrs oder von der mitte des tretlagers bis zum ende des sattelrohr`s.
danke henner"

hallo,also farbe blau die ersten 4 zahlen sind : 6061
die höhe vom inlager bis zum sattelrohr is 44 cm 
die länge vom tretlager bis zum oberrohr ist : 38 cm 
ja die teil bremse hs 33 is neongelb hab aber leider nicht endlüftet,kann dir aber eine endlüf.geben silber

ach so, ein foto währe am besten und mich würde noch interessieren was genau auf der gabel drauf steht. und die farbe fall`s sie keine foto`s schicken können.
danke"

weiter gehts,rock shox gabel kann ich nich so viel schreiben is vom kumpel geschenkt ich weiß das sie 110 mm
hat.vorbau (keine marke )kurtz und steil,lenker funn länge:68,5 cm , schaltung 8 gang shimano , schaltwerk 98 xt ,tioga steuersatz mit kugellager guter steuersatz

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5208829369&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## cleiende (19. Juni 2005)

"Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger"
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5210146160&ssPageName=ADME:B:SSE:1


----------



## zaskar76 (20. Juni 2005)

is bestimmt ein 2006er modell


----------



## Canman (20. Juni 2005)

Unglaublich ,....manchmal kann man einfach nur mit offenem Mund dasitzen bei soviel Dreistigkeit,....  


"hab ich so gekauft " ,....Atze Schröder würde sagen : "Ja neeeee, is klar "


----------



## GT-Man (14. Juli 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5217440006&rd=1

Ein Aggessor mit Suntour-Gabel für über 1000 Euro, hochgetrieben von 35 Geboten und noch einer Laufzeit von über vier Tagen, tsts!


----------



## Deleted 5247 (14. Juli 2005)

Wieso hochgetrieben? Wenn der Bieter "darth0815" eine Zahlungsbereitschaft von 1000,- Euro hat (warum auch immer) und der Bieter "heimowski" bereit ist, mehr als 1000,- Euro zu zahlen (warum weiß ich auch in diesem Fall nicht), dann ist der Preis eben so hoch.


----------



## GT-Man (14. Juli 2005)

Wenn von 35 Geboten allein so früh vor Auktionsende von heimowski kommen, dann ist dieser Bieter entweder total dämlich oder es ist einfach ziemlich dreist (zumal beide schon mal "Geschäftspartner" im März waren). 
Komisch ist ja auch, dass darth0815 ja auch schon mal Geschäftspartner vom Verkäufer war. Ein Schelm wer böses bei so einer Verquickung denkt.

Abgesehen davon ist der Preis für dieses Bike mit XT, Easton EA50 Parts, No Name Felgen natürlich völlig daneben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (14. Juli 2005)

Natürlich ist der Preis vollkommen übertrieben. Aber ziemlich dämlich vom Verkäufer so hoch zu gehen, wenn er selber mitbietet, denn die Provision für Ebay hängt schließlich auch vom Endbetrag ab.


----------



## Kint (21. Juli 2005)

sehe das ein bissschen anders als der verkäufer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7171019635&rd=1

sieht für mich wie ein billiger kinesis rahmen aus...


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Juli 2005)

AAAAAAARGH! verpennt  
die 2 stunden autofahrt(240km) hätten sich gehohnt...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5219617175&rd=1


----------



## Kint (21. Juli 2005)

nimm doch das hier:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=16943&item=4563778933&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


nein im ernst - mein beileid...-dafür wäre ich selbst gefahren..


----------



## SuperEva (23. Juli 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> AAAAAAARGH! verpennt
> die 2 stunden autofahrt(240km) hätten sich gehohnt...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5219617175&rd=1



Wie macht Ihr das Blos um die Räder auf der ganzen Welt ausfindig zu machen. Ich habe auch nach Zaskar, Xizang gesucht doch dieses habe ich nicht gefunden


----------



## Stiles (25. Juli 2005)

Gibt´s denngrad nichts in der Bucht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo liebe GT Gemeinde,

ich fahre zwar kein GT mehr, bin aber 6 Jahre lang ein GT LTS 1 gefahren. Daher schaue ich auch mal hin und wieder in das GT Forum rein. Außerdem beobachte ich auch noch hin und wieder GT Auktion bei ebay.
Dort ist mir dieser Rahmen aufgefallen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81675&item=7172974442&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Hat einer von Euch eine Ahnung, was das für ein merkwürdiger "GT" Rahmen seien soll? Denn habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## -lupo- (30. Juli 2005)

Hm, ein LTS ist es garantiert nicht.

Die Schweissnähte am Steuerrohr sehen nicht mal schlecht aus (was aber nichts über die Qualität aussagen muss); aber der Rahmen hat nicht einmal ein austauschbares Schaltauge, und einen "cruiser" habe ich von GT als MTB noch nie gesehen, deswegen bin ich sehr skeptisch.

Aber es sieht ziemlich gut aus!

EDIT: 

Triple triangle hat es ja auch, und es ist für cantis gedacht... also etwas älter? 
Um GT zu sein, müsste die Verstärkung die die Sitzstreben zusammenhält nicht ein Blech sein anstatt ein Rohr?

Aber das Abschlussblech mit der GT-Prägung sieht meinem Avalanche sehr ähnlich...


----------



## lehmann (30. Juli 2005)

Als ob das ein GT ist.

1. Was sind denn das für Ausfallenden?
2. Schaltauge, nicht gechraubt?
3. Schweissnähte?
4. angeschweisste Halterungen für Gepäckträger?
5. Schlitz am Sitzrohr hinten?
6. gebogene Rohre?
7. bin mal gespannt, was draus wird.


----------



## -lupo- (30. Juli 2005)

lehmann schrieb:
			
		

> Als ob das ein GT ist.
> 
> 1. Was sind denn das für Ausfallenden?
> 2. Schaltauge, nicht gechraubt?
> ...



Ja, das meinte ich ja, hatte nur das Schlitz am Sitzrohr übersehen, halterungen für Gepäckträger hatte ich bemerkt; könnte aber auch an einem GT sein denke ick mal.

Ich mein, für 30 ist es bestimmt kein Fehlkauf.


----------



## Propeller (30. Juli 2005)

mit wählbaren Rahmenhöhen !!!  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
	  mit wählbaren Rahmenformen !!!


----------



## GT-Man (2. August 2005)

Der "LTS" Rahmen hat starke Ähnlichkeit mit den alten Trekkingrahmen (Jetstream, Slipstream von 1998), doch die waren aus Stahl und 28".


----------



## cleiende (11. August 2005)

Mal wieder KEIN Zaskar in der Bucht
Klick


----------



## pantere (15. August 2005)

@-lupo-

" und einen "cruiser" habe ich von GT als MTB noch nie gesehen, deswegen bin ich sehr skeptisch."

Doch, es gab einen MTB_cruiser von GT: Das Enduro 7  

Steht grad im Büro hier neben mir  

Und das Jetstream war aus Alu, in 28"- hab ich unlängst erst an einen Freund verkauft. Schönes Rad!


----------



## Tarek (20. August 2005)

na so ein schickes LTS sieht man wohl selten 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Stop-Seltener-GT...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich würde das ja eher als Corratec Bow verkaufen.

tarek


----------



## kuka.berlin (26. August 2005)

ohne Worte!  


http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHIL-RAHMEN-F...178876287QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbk (27. August 2005)

Tarek schrieb:
			
		

> na so ein schickes LTS sieht man wohl selten
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Stop-Seltener-GT...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...




Könnte das nicht auch ein GT Streamline aus den frühen 1990ern sein?

Hier mal ein Foto eines Streamliners:


----------



## Tarek (27. August 2005)

Nein, der Rahmen ist nicht so filigran. Andere Ausfallende und viel dickere Rohre als beim Streamliner. 
Davon mal abgesehen verkauft man einen Streamliner auch nicht als LTS. Ist schon ziemlich dreist und ebay ist es mal wieder völlig egal. Man kann es denen natürlich auch nicht mitteilen und falls doch, dann haben sie es ziemlich gut versteckt.  
Gruß 
Tarek


----------



## kingmoe (27. August 2005)

Das Thema mit diesem Rahmen hatten wir hier doch schon... Es gab auch solche Teile aus Alu von GT. LTS waren das natürlich nicht! Da vertickt wohl jemand Restbestände.


----------



## kingmoe (11. November 2005)

Billig-Fully als GT "verkleidet" - ohne Worte...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountenbike-m...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

(falls der Links nicht funzt: Nr. 8721618371 )

...aber mit Porsche-Reifen, nee, is´ klar...


----------



## HAI-BIKER (11. November 2005)

Jepp! is' sogar mir als ""GT-Neuling" aufgefallen! Mal schauen ob jemand dieses "Ding" mit den Porsche Reifen kaufen will... Obwohl es wurde ja für 250,- KOMPLETT überarbeitet...   

Naja, für mich isses wohl nix.  
Gruß
TOM


----------



## kingmoe (11. November 2005)

Dass mit den Porsche-Reifen (sind IRC, sieht man ja auf dem einen Bild) ist so eine Unsitte, die sich bei ebay immer öfter einschleicht. Leute schreiben teilweise schon in der Titelzeile "Federgabel aus GT Bike" oder "Vorbau von Merlin-Rahmen" - und dahinter verbirgt sich irgendein Schrott, der angeblich oder auch tatsächlich mal an diesen Bikes verbaut war - was ja gar nichts heißt...


----------



## Kint (13. November 2005)

hab ich auch gesehen und den verkäufer angeschrieben. dass das in meinen augen kein gt ist und man eben als verkäufer für das angebot haftet...kam dann folgende antwort:
"
Hallo erstmal. Was soll das denn, der Rahmen ist auf jedenfall von GT
10000%. Das Fahrrad ist zwar schon etwas älter ca. 8 Jahre aber es wurde
wieder neu aufgebaut vor 4 Jahren und vor 2 Monaten neu aufgearbeitet.
Also ist da nix falsches dran. Das was sie da gemacht haben ist 100%ige
Verleumdung schon mal drüber nachgedacht. Und was macht sie da so sicher
dass das Fahrrad nicht von GT ist? Sind sie Mitarbeiter von GT oder
Experte? Ich habe alles was dort steht mit 100% Sicherheit genau und
Ehrlich beantwortet.

Hochachtungsvoll M. H********
"
   

habe dann hier aufs forum verwiesen  

aber mal ehrlich wer kauft denn auch bei jemandem der 5% negatives käufer feedback hat ? am geilsten fand ich ja "Kabelbruch ? hab es heil verschickt wer weiss was Sie damit gemacht haben..."


----------



## Kint (13. November 2005)

sach mal is das nicht genau der gleiche rahmen ?
wenigstens ohne aufkleber, aber ...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sehr-schoener-du...196580322QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

schwinge dazu.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hinterbau-bzw-Sc...196590948QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Was geht ? habe übrigens nochmal der Verkäuferin nr. 1  geschrieben.

Sie hat ihre 10000%ige sicherheit vom Fahrrädhändler der Ihr versichert hat, dass es ein Gt rahmen sei...  bei solchen händlern doch besser selber schrauben


----------



## SuperEva (13. November 2005)

Der Verkauft auch noch seine Schuhe
Hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. November 2005)

das blau gelbe habe ich auch schon gesichtet und den verkäufer darauf hingewiesen, dass er sich da u.u. richitg auf den ar... setzen kann, wenn das ding jemand kauft und ihm dann an die karre fahren will.
bisher keine reaktion - vermutlich weil ich nicht der erste und einzige mit diesem tip war   
ich denke aber der verkäufer hat selbst 0 ahnung, denn 250 euro für diesen sattel und einmal bremsen einstellen   

die auktion hier finde ich auch nicht übel - zwar original, aber preislich vielleicht ein klein wenig überzogen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XCR-Rahmen-le...196978353QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

erst war der für knapp 1000 euro drin und ging seltsamerweise nicht weg. jetzt fällt der startpreis quasi ins bodenlose...

weg ich denke, das meiner mit div. teilen 240 euros gekostet hat...


----------



## Kint (15. November 2005)

is ja auch der alleralllerletzteee !
(produzierte) Rahmen


----------



## GTdanni (26. November 2005)

Was ist das denn? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-PRO-Mo...ryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (28. November 2005)

schiess mal ins blaue ein entlackter nach 98er rahmen ?


----------



## GTdanni (28. November 2005)

Aber sieh dir mal den Bremssteg an, das ist doch beim Zaskar kein Stück Rohr. 

Oder ? 

Cu danni


----------



## oldman (28. November 2005)

moin,

mir scheint, dass es kein Zaskar ist, unter Umständen nicht einmal ein echtes GT.
Die Schweissnähte sind recht unregelmäßig, am GT Emblem würde ich sogar den Ausdruck "hingerotzt" verwenden.

Auch wenn's abenteuerlich anhört - mir scheint, da hat einer ein GT nachgebaut...   
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (28. November 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schweissnähte sind recht unregelmäßig, am GT Emblem würde ich sogar den Ausdruck "hingerotzt" verwenden.
> 
> oldman



Genau, egal, was es ist und ob es "echt" ist - es ist beschi$$en verarbeitet, dann lieber Kinesis aus der "Hand" eines guten Roboters, das hält wenigstens... Und so wild, wie das zusammengebraten wurde, muss das Rohr entweder sehr dick und schwer sein oder es wird nicht lange halten.


----------



## GTdanni (28. November 2005)

Ich habs grad nochmal mit meinem Zaskar Rahmen verglichen, viele Details stimmen (also fast alle). 
Evtl gab es ja mal Rahmen mit so nem Rohr. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (29. November 2005)

also ganz ehrlich mein rts ist von der regelmässigkeit auch nicht VIEL besser. 
allerdings das abschlusstück ist natürlich nicht so "quergerillt" was ich einfach mal als gebürstet einordnen würde. was wieder gegen BB spricht. werde hier also nach genauerem hinsehn meien vorherige aussage revidieren, 
unter anderem auch wegen der bremsbrücke und dem anschein dass die sattelstrebe untem am ausfaller zugeschweisst wurde, was ich bisher auch so noch nicht gesehen habe...  

qoute:

da der rahmen direkt vom hersteller kommt hat er keien seriennummer" - stimmt die haben immer erst die händler eingeschlagen


----------



## SuperEva (29. November 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schweissnähte sind recht unregelmäßig, am GT Emblem würde ich sogar den Ausdruck "hingerotzt" verwenden.
> 
> oldman



Mein 2000 Avalanche ist genau so schlecht geschweisst.


----------



## versus (1. Dezember 2005)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Mein 2000 Avalanche ist genau so schlecht geschweisst.



habe meins gerade mal beäugt - die details sind schon sehr ähnlich - das logo wirkt auch ganz schön schief, oder ?
ausser der logo-schweissnaht sehen die nähte doch ganz okay aus, oder ?

meine verschwörungstheorie: jemand wollte hier aus einem avalanche ein zaskar machen, hat die rundung hinten abgesägt und selbst was reingeschweisst    !

die story in der artikelbeschreibung klingt ja ähnlich abenteuerlich ("messe...lalala...luxus-objekt...lalala...auslaufmodell...lalala...ohne seriennummenr...lalala...)


----------



## hifi-corsa (1. Dezember 2005)

...hört sich an,als wär das 2. Wahl-Ware,die GT nicht abgenommen hat und die dann halt ohne Aufkleber direkt vom Hersteller verhökert werden,um wenigstens noch ein paar Taler dafür zu kriegen...

kann ich mir schon vorstellen....und die Seriennummern werden sicher erst nach der Qualitätskontrolle reingehämmert,und die Rahmen,die eh nicht abgenommen werden, müssen ja auch keine haben...

Hmmm....man weiß es nicht,aber wenn das in der Preisregion bleibt, werd ich wohl nich lang überlegen...und ein Billigbike in Zaskar Optik basteln;sieht immerhin nett aus die Rahmenform... 3-stellig würd ich dafür aber nich bezahlen,dafür wär es mir nicht original genug.


----------



## tjxxx (2. Dezember 2005)

OK, und was bitte ist das????

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7201644110&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Ein Xizang-Rahmen der 2,5 kg wiegt?


----------



## hifi-corsa (2. Dezember 2005)

hmmm...bestimmt zur Stabilitätsverbesserung mit Blei ausgegossen


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2005)

mal im ernst - 1440gramm wären bei einem xizang doch realistisch gewesen, oder ?
plagiat ? kein logo auf den ausfallenden, kein abschraubbares schlatauge...   
was meinen denn die experten ?


----------



## oldman (2. Dezember 2005)

moin,

mein 16" Xizang Rahmen von 1996 wiegt inkl Cantibolzen 1446g.

Der Rahmen in der Auktion sieht nicht wie in Xizang aus. Keine Ahnung was es ist, aber imho kein Xizang.

Anbei ein Bild von einem echten...
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (2. Dezember 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> Anbei ein Bild von einem echten...
> oldman



Schick   
Aber man muss dazu sagen, dass es auch Jahrgänge gab, bei denen kein GT-Logo an den Ausfallern zu finden ist! Wie immer bei GT (und allen anderen großen Firmen): Über die Jahre hinweg hat es etliche Variationen gegeben...


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2005)

jaaa seeehr schick ! auch haben !!!
nachdem der verrückte schweizer (ebay auktion vor ca. 2 wochen) nach wie vor nicht von seinem mondpreis abzubringen war, bin ich immer noch so etwas am rumnasen nach schickem titangeröhr - aber ein echtes sollte es dann schon sein   
jetzt kann ich hier aber auch kein geschraubtes schaltauge ausmachen.
hmmm... demnach ist keine eindeutige ferndiagnose möglich ???


----------



## SpeedyR (4. Dezember 2005)

Ich glaubs immer noch nicht...  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8729672892&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:DE:11


                                                     Gruss Rafael


----------



## oldman (4. Dezember 2005)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaubs immer noch nicht...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8729672892&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:DE:11
> 
> ...




ooooooops, das war wohl das Weihnachtsgeld...   oder hast du eine Oma überfallen?
Auf jeden Fall - willkommen zurück im "GT Owners' Club"!
Nicolai


----------



## salzbrezel (4. Dezember 2005)

> Ich glaubs immer noch nicht...



Das ist einfach immernoch der schönste Rahmen der Welt!!!!
Was bin ich neidisch... ich hoffe auf einen schnellen Aufbau und schöne Bilder hier!

Gruß...


----------



## SpeedyR (4. Dezember 2005)

Bestimmt  

Mein "altes" STS geht somit in den Ruhestand ,-wird über mein Bett gehängt.
Was Teile angeht,wird noch nix verraten,n Grossteil werd ich aber übernehmen,bis auf die Naben,Gabel,Schaltung,Kurbeln und so... 

                                                              Gruss Rafael


----------



## cleiende (4. Dezember 2005)

Willkommen zurück im Club!  Viel Freunde mit dem Rahmen.


----------



## versus (4. Dezember 2005)

da will ich natürlich im club der gratulanten nicht fehlen !!!
schicker rahmen - und wir wollen natürlich bald meeehr biilder


----------



## SpeedyR (18. Dezember 2005)

Das is doch langsam nicht mehr normal oder ???  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1-Rahmen-...739152250QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Wo nimmt der Typ die Rahmen blos her??Ich mein,sammeln ok.Aber wenn ich bedenk was "damals" ein STS gekostet hat,is scho echt krass...  

                     Gruss Rafael,der sein neues STS heute über 5std poliert hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar-Freak (18. Dezember 2005)

Um den "Typen" brauchst Du Dir jedenfalls keine Sorgen zum machen. Der ist schon O.K. Er hat halt eine recht umfangreiche und vor allem sehr edle Sammlung  Ich habe mein Lobo-Frame auch von ihm...


----------



## SpeedyR (18. Dezember 2005)

Genauso wie ich jetz mein STS   ...Jetz müsst noch n STSLobo kommen,dann wär ich endloss glücklich...und Pleite womöglich


----------



## kingmoe (18. Dezember 2005)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Das is doch langsam nicht mehr normal oder ???
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1-Rahmen-...739152250QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Wo nimmt der Typ die Rahmen blos her??Ich mein,sammeln ok.Aber wenn ich bedenk was "damals" ein STS gekostet hat,is scho echt krass...
> ...



Und das "Tollste": Alle sind mir zu klein


----------



## korat (18. Dezember 2005)

mir würde er prima passen, ist aber nicht drin, hab noch genug offene baustellen. und die hauptschwierigkeit dabei: ich würde mich schlicht nicht trauen, sowas zu fahren. würde ich aber wollen. also erfreue ich mich einfach an den schönen bildern.


----------



## oldman (22. Dezember 2005)

drollig.....


http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Xizang-Rah...206238874QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (10. Januar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> drollig.....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Xizang-Rah...206238874QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


von wegen drollig: haste schon mal über so was nachgedacht ?  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Kinderanhaeng...747715304QQcategoryZ22168QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (10. Januar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> von wegen drollig: haste schon mal über so was nachgedacht ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Kinderanhaeng...747715304QQcategoryZ22168QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



da passt bestimmt auch tschechisches bier für 4-5mann rein


----------



## oldman (10. Januar 2006)

moin,
nee, bei aller Liebe zu GT - der Nachwuchs wird dann doch mit einem Charoit Cougar transportiert, wenn's mal soweit.
Da passt aber auch noch genug Bier rein  .
oldman


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Januar 2006)

und dann übste das springen bei`m slingshot mit anhäger weiter? 
dann kannste dich in "DER fahrtechniker" umbennen


----------



## oldman (10. Januar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> und dann übste das springen bei`m slingshot mit anhäger weiter?
> dann kannste dich in "DER fahrtechniker" umbennen




du bringst mcih auf eine Idee  .
Apropos Slingshot: nach reichlicher Überlegung habe mich entschieden das Teil in einen Singlespeeder umzubauen.
Mal sehen was die Kniescheiben dazusagen  
oldman


----------



## oldman (10. Januar 2006)

so, den Kandidaten hatten wir ja neulich. Diesmal erwähnt er jedoch nichts von wegen Xizang etc...
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Titan-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ7209666532QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sachen gibt's, wo der bloss diese Krücken hernimmt...
oldman


----------



## versus (11. Januar 2006)

hab ich auch gesehen - ich denke das ist der selbe, der mir mal durchgegeben hat, dass der rahmen 2880 gramm wiegt.
und die 2 war kein tippfehler - es wäre halt "ein stabiler rahmen" :kotz: 

so lange du wieder genug von diesem lecker stöffsche mitbringst kannst du es auch wie christoph machen und einen cannondale-hänger kaufen. man kann ja aufkleber drüber machen


----------



## cleiende (11. Januar 2006)

In den Oldschool Cannondale Anhänger passen zwei Kinder, Bier geht dann nur noch hinein wenn die Kinder die Flaschen halten - hat bei mir nicht geklappt, aber die Zwillinge waren immer entspannt hinten drin ;-) 
Oldschool Cannondale-Hänger (Prä 90) muss man nicht vertuschen, haben auch Stil. War sogar eines der ersten Produkte des Ladens.


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Oldschool Cannondale-Hänger (Prä 90) muss man nicht vertuschen, haben auch Stil. War sogar eines der ersten Produkte des Ladens.


nee is klar  
wollte mir ja vor kurzem fast auch ein c´dale rennrad kaufen    
das klein ist so gut wie fertig (züge + hülle noch einpassen, bzw. doch nokons dranmachen  ) - dann gibts auch endlich mal die bilder !


----------



## GTdanni (19. Januar 2006)

Das ist ja wohl der Oberhammer. 

Erstens der Preis und 2. die Ausstattung, da schießen einem ja die Tränen in die Augen. 
So langsam muss man sich ja schämen ein GT zu fahren. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...750568922QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Cu Danni


----------



## Hennessie (19. Januar 2006)

hey danni

kopf hoch  
mach dich doch mal n bissl lockerer..
ich bin auch nicht erfreut/zufrieden mit dem was gt momentan auf die räder stellt
aber tröste dich einfach damit, dass unsere räder aus den glorreichen good´ol´days stammen..es sind somit klassiker  
ob gt je wieder den weg nach oben schafft??
wünschen würd ichs ihnen..
obwohl, ich gönns denen erst wenn wieder richtige bikes bauen.
(mir schwebt da im kopf n 18 zaskar in bb + disc rum  )

zu dem guten avalanche 2PUNKT0
warum eigentlich 2.0??
..
  Competition Hardtailbike     
  Aggressive Optik               find ich echt  
..
mit alivio schaltwerk  
was ist denn eine alivio schaltung? hört sich wie n salatöl an.
die katzenaugen in den laufrädern find ich lustig.
tuningpotential. es fehlt noch n fahrradständer...

nee,nee,nee
irgendwie kann ich mit den neuen GTs nichts anfangen..
schade.
aber ich hab ja noch mein LTS

also dann, piss die tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. Januar 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja wohl der Oberhammer.
> 
> Erstens der Preis und 2. die Ausstattung, da schießen einem ja die Tränen in die Augen.
> So langsam muss man sich ja schämen ein GT zu fahren.
> ...


da kann man manchmal schon nen dicken hals bekommen, wenn irgend so ein sack die leute dermassen verarschen will 1299  für den scheisshobel - der hat sie doch nicht alle    :kotz:


----------



## GTdanni (19. Januar 2006)

Das ist ja das schlimme, selbst auf der GT Seite (auf der wir ja sogar verlinkt sind) kostet das Bike (also die UVP) nichtmal die Hälfte. 

Cu Danni


----------



## hole242 (19. Januar 2006)

Muahahahahaha, ich lach mir nen Ast!!!!! 

Komisch, bei uns im Laden kostet es nur 579â¬....


Dann doch lieber das:
Oops, keine Eigenwerbung, grad gelesen, sorry


----------



## KONI-DU (19. Januar 2006)

was mich an:kotz:  ist, das da eventuell einer sitzt, der sich für das Rad richtig Kohle einsackt  
Geschäfte machen ok, aber sowas ist sehr weit davon entfernt.


----------



## hole242 (20. Januar 2006)

Gleicher Typ, gleiche Vera....sche:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...itemZ8751192722QQcategoryZ30745QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (20. Januar 2006)

hole242 schrieb:
			
		

> Gleicher Typ, gleiche Vera....sche:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...itemZ8751192722QQcategoryZ30745QQcmdZViewItem


echt zum kotzen !  
habe dem typen mal ne entsprechende mail geschickt - bin mal gespannt ob und wie er reagiert...
vielleicht sollten wir ihm sein mailkonto so lange vollschimpfen, bis er es lässt !

jaja, so sind wir: immer unterwegs im auftrag des GuTen  !


----------



## hole242 (20. Januar 2006)

Habe ihm auch schon 2x gemailt...1x gestern, bis jetzt keine Antwort.
Bin gespannt ob er überhaupt reagiert.


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2006)

aha aha aha !
es steht zwar immer noch eine menge schwachsinn drin, aber zumindest keine gar so offensichtlichen lügen mehr !
da haben wir mit erfolg gemotzt  
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...755910098QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (26. Januar 2006)

JUNGEJUNGEJUNGE... ich bin ja nun wirklich kein downhiller und habe auch kein  ausgeprägtes faible für dh-bikes, aber das hier ist echt ein lecker sticksche (wie der pfälzer sagt):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8756660979&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

ich meine ein paar herren zu kennen, denen jetzt der vermehrte speichelfluss einsetzt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (26. Januar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> JUNGEJUNGEJUNGE... ich bin ja nun wirklich kein downhiller und habe auch kein  ausgeprägtes faible für dh-bikes, aber das hier ist echt ein lecker sticksche (wie der pfälzer sagt):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8756660979&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1
> 
> ich meine ein paar herren zu kennen, denen jetzt der vermehrte speichelfluss einsetzt ;-)



aber sag`s speedy nicht


----------



## gremlino (26. Januar 2006)

> JUNGEJUNGEJUNGE... ich bin ja nun wirklich kein downhiller und habe auch kein ausgeprägtes faible für dh-bikes, aber das hier ist echt ein lecker sticksche (wie der pfälzer sagt):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...ADME:B:SS:DE:1



danke, jetzt hab ich auf meine Tastatur gesabbert


----------



## versus (26. Januar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> aber sag`s speedy nicht


na an wen habe ich wohl als erstes gedacht   ?


----------



## cleiende (26. Januar 2006)

Männer, hat SpeedyR nicht erst kürzlich zugeschlagen?
Ich fühle mich immer noch etwas schuldig.....


----------



## jopo (26. Januar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> JUNGEJUNGEJUNGE... ich bin ja nun wirklich kein downhiller und habe auch kein ausgeprägtes faible für dh-bikes, aber das hier ist echt ein lecker sticksche (wie der pfälzer sagt). ich meine ein paar herren zu kennen, denen jetzt der vermehrte speichelfluss einsetzt ;-)


 
Ich bin raus, ich hab schon vier. Aber wenn ich mir die zugehörige Bremse so anschaue (andere Auktion des Verkäufers), dann frage ich mich, wie der es schafft, einen so benutzten Rahmen wieder so toll ausschauen zu lassen. Da steckt viel Arbeit drin. Respekt!
jopo


----------



## SpeedyR (26. Januar 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Männer, hat SpeedyR nicht erst kürzlich zugeschlagen?
> Ich fühle mich immer noch etwas schuldig.....




Ja,aber ich kann nich schon wieder... .Mein momentaner Kontostand wirft mich leider aufm Boden der Tatsachen zurück.Beim STS hab ich danach dermaassen schlechtes Gewissen bekommen,dass ich zur Beruhigung ne Ladung HOPE Hardware ordern musst  

Trotzdem,-wer das Lobo 'schiesst kann sich glücklich schätzen!!!!

                                                        Gruss Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (26. Januar 2006)

*Beitrag gelöscht*


----------



## versus (26. Januar 2006)

na war doch klar, dass die auktion dem rafa nicht entgeht ;-)


----------



## GTdanni (26. Januar 2006)

Das ist wirklich ein Geiles Stück Radgeschichte. 

Müsste übrigens (Laut Workshop) ein 98er sein, schade das er es nicht mit hinschreibt, sollte ja anhand der Rahmennummer und seines Wissen recht einfach zu ermitteln sein. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (26. Januar 2006)

hatte ich auch schon gesehn - was tippt ihr - 600  ???
istd as modell mit der geschweissetn strebe - die neuen hatten die boxed- war das nicht so ?


----------



## GTdanni (26. Januar 2006)

Ich tippe auf mehr als 600. 
Ich denke das geht auf nen 4stelligen Betrag. 

Cu Danni


----------



## SpeedyR (26. Januar 2006)

Das letzte STS Lobo ging für sowas um die 1100 Euro.Das hab ich noch sehr gut in Erinnerung     .

                                                         MfG Rafael


----------



## Kint (26. Januar 2006)

ach du ******** da wird mir angstundbang... habe jetzt mal aus den letzten alulobos von .co.uk geschätzt... heftig .


----------



## zaskar76 (31. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-2-Chris-K...215824930QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GTdanni (31. Januar 2006)

Ich stell es mal hier rein, das hab ich grad gefunden. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Manitou-Swinger-...15473124QQcategoryZ100246QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das Einbaumaß müsste doch passen (alles andere sicher nicht). 

Aber ich denke der SF Preis ist nicht schlecht. 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2006)

habe auch was gefunden - der eigentliche artikel ist nicht ganz so interessant wie eines der fotos, auf denen derselbe zu sehen ist - eine W.A.H.N.S.I.N.N.S.K.A.R.R.E. ! ! !

http://cgi.ebay.de/Roch-Shox-Psylo-...13697100QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (1. Februar 2006)

Aber die Trinkflasche sieht sehr übel aus. 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Trinkflasche sieht sehr übel aus.
> 
> Cu Danni


na die ist ja zum glück mit ein wenig handwerklichem geschick demontierbar


----------



## Kint (1. Februar 2006)

hm - länger mal nicht im forum gewesen...? 
waren doch neulich zwei inner Uk bucht...:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2410546&postcount=18
und:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2403293&postcount=16

gruß von Sven an volker


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2006)

cruiser sind eigentlich nicht so mein ding, aber der hier...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8760686620&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## zaskar76 (3. Februar 2006)

das ding versucht er schon seid monaten immer wieder zu verkaufen, aber bei dem preis.... schön isser ja bis auf die räder.


----------



## GTdanni (3. Februar 2006)

Und was ist das für ne eingesaute billige Kette ???

Sowas kann man am Klapprad fahren aber doch nicht an so nem Rad. 
Und dann auch noch ein großes Foto vom vollgesudelten Kettenblatt und der (sieht so aus) Nabenschaltungskette. 


Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (3. Februar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch was gefunden - der eigentliche artikel ist nicht ganz so interessant wie eines der fotos, auf denen derselbe zu sehen ist - eine W.A.H.N.S.I.N.N.S.K.A.R.R.E. ! ! !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Roch-Shox-Psylo-...13697100QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




sowas nennt sich wohl "lauwarme" Gabel...
duckundschnellwegrennbevoreswattebäuscheumdieohrengibt


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2006)

wer so ein rad fährt kann sich auch ne tuckengabel leisten ;o)


----------



## oldman (3. Februar 2006)

moin,
die güldene Psylo war ja im Bike Workshop von 1689 drin, schon damals hat's mich mit Zuckungen aus'm Bahnhofskiosk getrieben.
Aber du hast Recht, mit dem Bike darf man das.

Muss aber dazusagen, dass ich ein Psylo-Phobie hab, seitdem mein Schwager ein Zaskar fährt, an dem eine Psylo verbaut war. Der hatte den Prügel schon 3mal bei mir zum Service (nach dem Motto: du hast ja das passende Werkzeug, mach doch mal wieder heile...).
Am Ende hab ich ihn überredet eine neue Gabel zu kaufen, jetzt hängt eine orange Psylo in meinem Bike-Schuppen.
Das wertvollste an dem Teil ist vermutlich das 6 Monate alte Motorex Öl.
Am Zaskar ist jetzt ne Black Super, ich hoffe ja, dass die hält, sonst geht der Tanz von vorne los - mach mal wieder heile...

so long
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. Februar 2006)

ich fahre an meinem spec. enduro eine psylo xc. nachdem ich sie nach einem jahr für knapp 200 euros beim service hatte und dann den gefrästen und orange eloxierten u-turn verstellknopf drangebastelt hatte läuft sie eigentlich ganz gut. nur knarzt sie ! ! ! aber richtig geil issenich...


----------



## zaskar76 (4. Februar 2006)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Das letzte STS Lobo ging für sowas um die 1100 Euro.Das hab ich noch sehr gut in Erinnerung     .
> 
> MfG Rafael


tja, hätteste mal zugeschlagen...


----------



## GTdanni (4. Februar 2006)

1562 â¬ 

Das haut mich um. 

Aber fÃ¼r den Rahmen sicher nicht zu viel. 

Cu Danni

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-LOBO-DH-R...756660979QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Februar 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> 1562 â¬
> 
> Das haut mich um.
> 
> ...



der preis haut mich aber auch um.   
die dividende ist besser als bei ner riester-rente.


----------



## versus (4. Februar 2006)

EUR 1.562,00  für das lobo ! ! ! ! hammer...
wer war das ? raus mit der sprache !


----------



## devil-lime (4. Februar 2006)

sorry, ich wars.
habs für meinen besten freund ersteigert.
er ist ein echter sammler und echter gt freak, seit 13 jahren, hat so ziemlich alles von gt.sts,das titan, zaskars, alte stahlrahmen.alle gut aufgebaut und sie werden auch gefahren.
es kommt also in gute hände und wir orginal getreu aufgebaut.
das war der vorletzte, der ihm noch fehlt.
ich find auch, der preis ist ok für das sts lobo dh.
wenn fertig ist, werd ich ein foto reinstellen.
bis die tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. Februar 2006)

devil-lime schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, ich wars.
> habs für meinen besten freund ersteigert.
> er ist ein echter sammler und echter gt freak, seit 13 jahren, hat so ziemlich alles von gt.sts,das titan, zaskars, alte stahlrahmen.alle gut aufgebaut und sie werden auch gefahren.
> es kommt also in gute hände und wir orginal getreu aufgebaut.
> ...


wieso sorry ? glückwunsch + fetter respekt ! beste grüsse an den kumpel und er soll sich mal hier anmelden und uns feuchte augen mit seiner sammlung machen. den wohnort muss er ja nicht wahrheitsgemäss angeben


----------



## devil-lime (4. Februar 2006)

werd ich ihm sagen, er hat, so komisch wie es kling, nicht mal einen rechner.sowas gibts wirklich noch.
ich werd das nächste mal, wenn ich bei ihm, bilder machen.mir tränen auch jedesmal die augen, wenn ich vor seinen rädern sitze und fange an zu träumen wie ein kleiner junge.


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> hatte ich auch schon gesehn - was tippt ihr - 600  ???
> istd as modell mit der geschweissetn strebe - die neuen hatten die boxed- war das nicht so ?





        
nee sorry aber so wird das nie was mit gt komplett 88-2000


----------



## GTdanni (6. Februar 2006)

Das ist mit Abstand das beste Zaskar was wir hier je hatten. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Hardta...762467157QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Cu Danni


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2006)

ähm... ? da muss es sich wohl um das brandaktuelle ´06er modell handeln ;-)


----------



## kingmoe (6. Februar 2006)

Kommt mir bekannt vor  
Gab es u.a. mal bei Praktiker, ich habe es (komplett natürlich) für 20,- aus ´nem Hinterhof entführt, neu aufgebaut und einem Freund geschenkt, der ein Anti-Klau-Bike brauchte. TONNENschwer


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2006)

aber denke das ein 3le Triangle hinterbau als diebstahlsicherung nicht so gut geeignet ist oder..?
ich mein welcher dieb weiss denn das gt nie Muffengelötet hat..? Viele wissen aber TT = Gt.


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2006)

mal was anderes: ein kumpel von mir verkauft gerade sein xcr 3000 auf ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8761905709&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:DE:1

für die beschreibung und den startpreis kann ich nix, aber so weit ich weiss, ist das rad top in ordnung ! also wer interesse an einem xcr hat kann ja mal reinschauen. hoffentlich schreit nicht gleich einer, dass das nicht hierher gehört...


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Februar 2006)

das gehört aber nicht hier her


----------



## Kint (9. Februar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> das gehört aber nicht hier her


wieso - bei dem preis muss man doch warnen  
aber:
weisst du was auch nicht hierhergehört ?
Das hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (9. Februar 2006)

na poste du lieber von welchem monat dein purple rahmen is bei den eloxierten... oder wollteste mir die dinger andrehen?


----------



## Deleted 5247 (10. Februar 2006)

Den Rahmen hatten wir schon hier:

MTB Titan Rahmen

Dabei dachte ich, er wäre schon am 15.01. verkauft worden:

MTB Titan Rahmen

Aber vielleicht hat der Verkäufer mehrere, wer weiß?!


----------



## versus (10. Februar 2006)

aaah - das super leicht teil ! den habe ich vor einem guten halben jahr schon gefragt, ob er sich mit den 2440 gramm vielleicht bei der 2 vertippt hat - hat er aber nicht...


----------



## KONI-DU (10. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-STS-Carbon-Freerider-Marzocchi-GustavM_W0QQitemZ8763783292QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Hier sollte doch lieber einer Bücher schreiben


----------



## Kint (10. Februar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> na poste du lieber von welchem monat dein purple rahmen is bei den eloxierten... oder wollteste mir die dinger andrehen?



woran erkennt man das denn bei Gt  ?
is glaub ich ein 11/1993er aber genau muss ich nochmal nachsehn. 
hatte ich das noch nicht getan...mein gedächtnis... 

Nee wollte Dir die Dinger nicht andrehn, aber hast denn schon welche..:?


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2006)

mal wieder was zum tipps abgeben:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XIZANG-LE-TEA...763501342QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

was für eine teileliste...

ich gebe mal den ersten tipp ab: 800 euros
was meint ihr ?


----------



## GT_Frodo (11. Februar 2006)

was sagen denn die experten, ist das ein Zaskar?
soll >5 Jahre und 19" sein
komische Farben, oder?


----------



## zaskar76 (11. Februar 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> was sagen denn die experten, ist das ein Zaskar?
> soll >5 Jahre und 19" sein
> komische Farben, oder?


ist ein zaskar, eher 12 jahre alt und kleiner als 19"...
bei der farbe hat der verkäufer doch schon geschrieben das es selbst gemacht ist...
und ich glaub die post von kanada is ganz schön teuer...


----------



## GT_Frodo (12. Februar 2006)

ja, lohnt sich wohl nicht. er hat aber geschrieben 
Frame is black and polished alluminium
das impliziert ja nun nicht unbedingt das es selber gemacht ist, aber ist wahrscheinlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (12. Februar 2006)

guckstdu hier findste infos:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2463123&postcount=34


----------



## marc077 (13. Februar 2006)

Mein Traum, und ich sitz hier und kann s mir wahrscheinlich nit leisten 
Aber irgendwann mal. von meinem ersten Zaskar hatte ich auch 5 Jahre traeumen muessen 
Absolut geiles Teil: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XIZANG-LE-TEAM-Titan-Grafton-kult-retro_W0QQitemZ8763501342QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (13. Februar 2006)

marc077 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Traum, und ich sitz hier und kann s mir wahrscheinlich nit leisten
> Aber irgendwann mal. von meinem ersten Zaskar hatte ich auch 5 Jahre traeumen muessen
> Absolut geiles Teil: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XIZANG-LE-TEAM-Titan-Grafton-kult-retro_W0QQitemZ8763501342QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Zu klein   Zu klein   Zu klein   Zu klein   Zu klein   Zu klein   Zu klein   Zu klein   Zu klein   Zu klein   Zu klein   Zu klein   Zu klein


----------



## versus (13. Februar 2006)

marc077 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Traum, und ich sitz hier und kann s mir wahrscheinlich nit leisten
> Aber irgendwann mal. von meinem ersten Zaskar hatte ich auch 5 Jahre traeumen muessen
> Absolut geiles Teil: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XIZANG-LE-TEAM-Titan-Grafton-kult-retro_W0QQitemZ8763501342QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


ähem, nicht dass ich eingeschnappt wäre, aber in fred #283 hatte ich schon auf die auktion hingewiesen und um tipps zum höchstgebot gebeten - aber wenn auf MEINE beiträge keiner antworten will - pah !    

mir würds passen, aber ich will gar nicht länger drüber nachdenken...


----------



## marc077 (13. Februar 2006)

ich will auch nit mehr dran denken   
ich weiss ja nit, was ihr so von den "schluchtensche...rn" so haltet, aber wie kann man nur so ein teil nur weggeben?  nene
gruss, marc


----------



## laxerone (14. Februar 2006)

wollte nicht unbedingt jemand ein gelbes sassie?

http://cgi.ebay.com/gt-zaskar_W0QQi...ryZ27947QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

leider ein kleiner ausflug auf die insel nötig...aber schööön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (15. Februar 2006)

ja wollte jemand, hat er aber schon von der insel geholt und des weiteren das teil nich so ganz gelb


----------



## devil-lime (17. Februar 2006)

na was haben wir denn da!?
Da schämt man sich ja für seine Heimatstadt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rah...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (17. Februar 2006)

ähm - und was ist das nun in wirklich ?
gar kein GT, oder nur kein zaskar ?


----------



## lehmann (17. Februar 2006)

Ich leg mich gleich weg.......

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-PANTERA-wie-Z...220003813QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oldman (17. Februar 2006)

devil-lime schrieb:
			
		

> na was haben wir denn da!?
> Da schämt man sich ja für seine Heimatstadt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rah...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




das Teil schaut wie ein umgelabeltes Rebound aus...
oldman


----------



## stefanxy1 (17. Februar 2006)

lehmann schrieb:
			
		

> Ich leg mich gleich weg.......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-PANTERA-wie-Z...220003813QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Was sagt denn Ebay dazu? Is ja schon fast unverschämt! 
Ich stell demnächst auch 'ne gebrauchte Speiche rein und biete das Rad dann nebenher an...
Tz.

NatWest


----------



## kingmoe (17. Februar 2006)

stefanxy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt denn Ebay dazu? Is ja schon fast unverschämt!
> Ich stell demnächst auch 'ne gebrauchte Speiche rein und biete das Rad dann nebenher an...
> Tz.
> 
> NatWest



Naja, das ist wohl noch legal, er hebt je wenigstens die wichtige Schrift rot hervor. Was micht ärgert (naja, ärgern ist zuviel gesagt, besser: irritiert) ist, dass er hier wild alle Infos zum Bike aufsaugt, offensichtlich echt viel Arbeit reinsteckt, was Schönes dabei raus kommt - und es dann wieder los werden will. Das Problem ist, dass er nie den Wert rausbekommen wird, den er reingesteckt hat. Das ist einfach schade. Also Fisch123: Fahr es einfach


----------



## KONI-DU (17. Februar 2006)

jetzt habt ihr ihn aber geärgert. ist nicht mehr drin


----------



## kingmoe (17. Februar 2006)

Oder er tut das (würde mich freuen):


			
				kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Also Fisch123: Fahr es einfach


----------



## versus (17. Februar 2006)

neee, nicht ganz:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-PANTERA-RAHME...220208638QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich muss aber sagen, dass ich die optik richtig gelungen finde !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (17. Februar 2006)

Statt hier Abends noch im Forum/ebay rumzuhängen solltest du lieber dein Rad/Knie pflegen um morgen ein paar Punkte im WP zu machen. 

Aber du hast recht, das Pantera sieht nicht schlecht aus. 

Aus dem Zaskar LE ist nun ein Ava LE geworden. 

Bekommen wir eigentlich irgend nen Bonus von ebay für die Überwachungstätigkeit? (Obwohl uns Ossis liegt das ja im Blut) 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (17. Februar 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Statt hier Abends noch im Forum/ebay rumzuhängen solltest du lieber dein Rad/Knie pflegen um morgen ein paar Punkte im WP zu machen.


morgen wird 100pro gepunktet. ich sollte zwar kisten packen, aber ich sitze im moment den ganzen tag über auf dem betzenberg hoch über lautern mit blick auf den pfälzer wald im büro und kanns kaum erwarten loszubrettern  


			
				GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl uns Ossis liegt das ja im Blut


----------



## oldman (18. Februar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> morgen wird 100pro gepunktet. ich sollte zwar kisten packen, aber* ich sitze im moment den ganzen tag über auf dem betzenberg hoch über lautern* mit blick auf den pfälzer wald im büro und kanns kaum erwarten loszubrettern



musst du das kaputte stadion in lautern sanieren  ...?
heute und morgen fahre ich mal wieder längere strecke, gibt punkte
so long
oldman


----------



## versus (18. Februar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> musst du das kaputte stadion in lautern sanieren  ...?


 genau ! 


			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> heute und morgen fahre ich mal wieder längere strecke, gibt punkte


nach dauerregen sehe ich im moment ein bisschen sonne. ich hoffe auch heute und morgen punkte sammeln gehen zu können.


----------



## oldman (18. Februar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> genau !
> nach dauerregen sehe ich im moment ein bisschen sonne. ich hoffe auch heute und morgen punkte sammeln gehen zu können.



das muss ein gut bezahlter job sein, die uhr tickt, das stadion muss fertig werden.   
zwischendurch aber das rabeln nicht vergessen...
bin weg
oldman


----------



## versus (18. Februar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> das muss ein gut bezahlter job sein, die uhr tickt, das stadion muss fertig werden


 stimme dir in allen drei punkten zu  


			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> zwischendurch aber das radeln nicht vergessen...


unter der woche wird es im moment wohl schwierig werden, aber immerhin heute 3 std und morgen nochmal verabredet


----------



## cleiende (18. Februar 2006)

Das ist das Stadion in dem bei der WM ITA:USA spielen....





...mach' es schön, ich will nicht enttäuscht werden wenn ich das mit big junior und Frau anschaue!


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist das Stadion in dem bei der WM ITA:USA spielen....
> ...mach' es schön, ich will nicht enttäuscht werden wenn ich das mit big junior und Frau anschaue!


willst du wirklich mit ein paar tausend amis im stadion stehen? trinidad/tobago gegen paraguay wäre mein tipp - das wird bestimmt bunt und lustig !
am 27.2. spielen die usa gegen polen auf dem betze - es wurde beim jour fix schon ernsthaft angefragt, ob man den amis auch alkohol ausschenken wird - oder eben nur bud light...


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2006)

mal back to topic:
das xizang hat 1110,- euros abgeworfen ! ! ! ! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=8763501342&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
1841 klicks finde ich fast noch erstaunlicher. mich freut es immer wieder, dass es doch noch so viele leute gibt, die sich für so alte schätzchen interessieren und dann auch  noch bereit sind richtig asche dafür abzudrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (19. Februar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> mal back to topic:
> das xizang hat 1110,- euros abgeworfen ! ! ! !
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=8763501342&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 1841 klicks finde ich fast noch erstaunlicher. mich freut es immer wieder, dass es doch noch so viele leute gibt, die sich für so alte schätzchen interessieren und dann auch  noch bereit sind richtig asche dafür abzudrücken.



hat ein freund von mir ersteigert.
das gute stück  geht nach berlin. freu mich schon drauf das teil zu sehen. 

und tim, vielleicht darf ich ja auch mal mit fahren.


----------



## kingmoe (22. Februar 2006)

Hi,

weiß nicht, wohin damit, also melde ich es mal hier:
"Nebenan" würde Andy (auch im Classic-Forum hier unterwegs, Andy1) ein Ur-Zassi als Rahmenset mit orig. Gabel (verstellbarer Radstand), Vorbau etc. verkaufen.

http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=5218


----------



## Kint (3. März 2006)

zumindest komisch mit dem runden endkäppchen...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-16i...223439875QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (12. März 2006)

mal ganz was anderes, aber 1. ist es schön und 2. immer wieder erstaunlich, dass für ein 12 jahre altes starrbike über 1000 euros abgedrückt werden...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=8775783034&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Kint (13. März 2006)

dies klein farben....  bin ich foh dass ich gt mag...


----------



## cleiende (13. März 2006)

Irgendeiner hier hat doch kürzlich ein Klein RR gekauft, wer war das noch?

Klein fuhren damals zur Hoch-zeit (1992-1996) bei uns nur die, die dick Schotter und dicke Wampe hatten, es gab nichts Besseres als Klein-Fahrer versägen. Aber ich fand die Räder schon saustark gemacht, stilistisch das Gegenteil von GT. Die Lackierungen waren teils wirklich schön: Night storm, Dolomiti.....
Ich kann es schon nachvollziehen, doch für 1000 EUR würde ich nicht schwach werden (abgesehen von den persönlichen Konsequenzen bei Lieferung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. März 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendeiner hier hat doch kürzlich ein Klein RR gekauft, wer war das noch?


jajaja... sedona orange ! hmmmm... uns stimmt, dolomiti...
ich kann allerdings auch verstehen, wenn jemandem das ganze manchmal zu bunt ausgefallen ist. mir nicht


----------



## versus (13. März 2006)

jetzt versucht er es zum vierten mal:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7226218350&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

der preis bröckelt auch schwer, allerdings wird er es dafür auch nicht losbekommen denke ich...


----------



## lehmann (14. März 2006)

Moin,
was ich wohl nie verstehen werde ist, warum die Leute ihr Zeug nicht alle mit Startpreis 1.00 EURO anbieten. Die Bieter wollen doch den Nervenkitzel und das Gefühl ein Schnäppchen zu machen. Ausserdem spart man doch Einstellgebühren, im konkreten Fall vier Mal. Zusätzlich regelt sich der Preis doch selbst, wenn ein zu niedriger Preis erzielt wird, dann ist das Zeug halt nicht mehr wert, fertig. Einen besseren Wertindikator gibt es doch nicht. 
Immer dieses Wunschdenken der Anbieter. ;-)

lehmann


----------



## SuperEva (14. März 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt versucht er es zum vierten mal:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7226218350&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1
> 
> der preis bröckelt auch schwer, allerdings wird er es dafür auch nicht losbekommen denke ich...




Das erste mal wollte er die Leute anschmieren, Seitenlange Beschreibung und dann Kleingedruckt dass er nur die Griffe versteigert für 240 Euro. Ich würde dem nicht trauen


----------



## GTdanni (19. März 2006)

Hier mal was günstiges, aber ich bekomme Ärger wenn ich da zuschlage. 

Vielleicht kann es ja jemand hier gebrauchen. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Outpost-ANATO...783355992QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cu Danni


----------



## korat (19. März 2006)

hab auch drüber nachgedacht. das klaut keiner, weil jeder denkt, es ist kaputt. ist mir aber zu klein.

fährt vielleicht jemand so ein anatomica? mir ist noch keins begegnet.


----------



## devil-lime (21. März 2006)

Ist das geklaut??
ist irgendwie komisch, solch spezielle High End Ware, und dann diese Berschreibung!!
vieleicht irre ich mich auch. 


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-DOWNHILL_W0QQitemZ8783691142QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hans777 (21. März 2006)

devil-lime schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das geklaut??
> ist irgendwie komisch, solch spezielle High End Ware, und dann diese Berschreibung!!
> vieleicht irre ich mich auch.
> 
> ...




Ist das ein Dynamo am Hinterrad über der Bremsscheibe? Die Beleuchtung würde dazu passen. Herje!


----------



## jopo (21. März 2006)

devil-lime schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das geklaut??  ist irgendwie komisch, solch spezielle High End Ware, und dann diese Berschreibung!! vieleicht irre ich mich auch. http://


Als Zweites verkauft er einen Wintergarten, der dürfte wohl nicht geklaut sein  
Bin ja gespannt, ob da wer bietet, Startpreis  2.500,-


----------



## devil-lime (22. März 2006)

Stimmt, dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil.
ich fand es halt nur komisch, die beschreibung ist doch mehr als dürftig.
sind das eigentlich hörnchen vorne drauf? der arme rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. März 2006)

oben bisschen eng, unten bisschen weit - lecker ! mehr sag ich nich...

http://de.ebayobjects.com/2c;738308...tem&item=8785029793&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## GT-Man (23. März 2006)

Zaskar Modell 2002 in ballburnished.     

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-MTB-Mo...785183624QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KaschmirKönig (23. März 2006)

was ist das denn für ein rahmen gt-man? (das es 2002 keine ballburnished gab weiss ich, aber ist das jetzt ein nachbau oder einfach ein viel älteres zassi)


----------



## GT-Man (23. März 2006)

Der Rahmen hat eine integrierte Sattelklemme, also evtl. Modell 97, 98 oder 99? 
 
Leider kann man die Ausfallenden nicht richtig erkennen bzw. das Schaltauge, was ja zur Bestimmung wichtig wäre.


----------



## Kint (24. März 2006)

und  für alle die planen es zu kaufen, es ist ein 19er kein 20er...


----------



## GTdanni (25. März 2006)

Mal wieder (k)ein Zaskar. 

Aber fÃ¼r 150â¬ fast nen zu verlockendes Angebot, ohne Beulen hÃ¤tte ich das nicht Zaskar fÃ¼r meine Frau genommen. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-PRO-Mo...229753311QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (25. März 2006)

boah, ich kanns bald nicht mehr sehen ! und er will es einfach nicht verstehen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-PANTERA-RAHME...229759156QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2006)

> boah, ich kanns bald nicht mehr sehen ! und er will es einfach nicht verstehen...




Was will er nicht verstehen ?  Das er niemals 240â¬ dafÃ¼r bekommt ?!


----------



## GTdanni (25. März 2006)

Sorry, hatte vorhin den link Vergessen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. März 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> Was will er nicht verstehen ?  Das er niemals 240 dafür bekommt ?!


exakt! der hat das rad, den rahmen, oder was auch immer er jetzt wirklich versteigern will schon glaube ich zum 4. mal drin und kapiert nicht, dass wohl kaum jemand bereit ist, ihm die sicher vorhandene grosse mühe, die er sich mit dem rad einst gegeben hat zu bezahlen. was wollte er ursprünglich nochmal haben? um die 400 euronen, odda ? 
@danni: den link habe ich auch schon an einen kumpel geschickt, der sich ein kleines wendiges rad aufbauen will. hast du die dellen entdeckt ?


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. März 2006)

Ja ich hab den da auch schon öfter gesehen und jedes mal wurde der billiger und sofort kaufen preise macht er mittlerweile auch nicht mehr. Kostet den das nicht allein mal an Gebühren schon mehr als was der Rahmen eigentlich wert ist ?!

naja....dazu sag ich nur....TSCHAKKA


----------



## GT-Man (30. März 2006)

Ein GT STS Aggressor DH Modelljahr 2002 - da passt irgendwie gar nichts zusammen. Oh Mann!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/down-hill-carbo...229884529QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zaskar76 (30. März 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen hat eine integrierte Sattelklemme, also evtl. Modell 97, 98 oder 99?
> 
> Leider kann man die Ausfallenden nicht richtig erkennen bzw. das Schaltauge, was ja zur Bestimmung wichtig wäre.



auch wenn er schrieb es wurde 97 gebrutzelt, finde ich es recht interessant das gt in die diesem jahr schon im august die die 98er modelle angefangen hat -  das 97er hatte nämlich noch keine integrierte sattelklemme...


----------



## versus (2. April 2006)

shit - verpasst ! grrrrr... zu lange kaffee getrunken !

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7231024726&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

die hätten doch ganz prächtig an das avalanche gepasst.


----------



## GTdanni (3. April 2006)

Schau mal hier nach. 

http://stores.ebay.de/messagers-sans-frontieres_Lila_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ106103QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Da hab ich einige Schnapper in Lila machen können. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (3. April 2006)

naja, die criticals sind schon ne andere liga als dieses zanzi gedöns...


----------



## GTdanni (3. April 2006)

Das ist unumstritten, aber für 1,99 (mit Lila Triangle und Zubehör) kein schlechter Kauf. Ich hab keine genommen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Davidbelize (3. April 2006)

meine kids sind leider schon zu gross dafür, aber vielleicht kann ich jemanden hier im forum mit dieser info glücklich machen.http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-Mount...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (3. April 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier nach.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.de/messagers-sans-frontieres_Lila_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ106103QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> ...


hmmm. ich habe jetzt noch nicht den ganzen shop durchgeforstet, aber die roten teile sind doch sehr begrenzt. hast du was spezielles gemeint ?
zanzi ? davon gabs nur einen lila lenker.


----------



## GTdanni (3. April 2006)

Ich hatte dort einige Rote Teile gesehen, der Link war leider aus meinen Favoriten und war nur für die Lila Teile. 

Ich hab grad nochmal geschaut und da ist echt nicht mehr so viel da. 

Cu Danni


----------



## kingmoe (4. April 2006)

Das kommt davon, wenn man auf eine Frage nach Versand Richtung Deutschland so antwortet: "Sorry, UK only!"

Ruckus Rahmen mit Race Face Kurbeln und Innenlager für 67,- Euro.
Selbst Schuld...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7230714415&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## versus (4. April 2006)

tja dumm das ! so ein stress ist der versand innerhalb europas nun auch wieder nicht...


----------



## versus (10. April 2006)

lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7233442162&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## tomasius (10. April 2006)

... liegt's vielleicht an meinen decals  ich hoffe doch nicht  

welcher preis wäre denn für den rahmen ohne anbauteile realistisch ?

tom (aus dem winterschlaf erwacht)


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. April 2006)

@versus   :  hehe...da ist dein liebling ja wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (10. April 2006)

ich glaub ja versus is nur neidisch das er ihn sich nich leisten kann....


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. April 2006)

das mag sicher auch angehen.vielleicht kann er's ja in raten abzahlen.so oft wie der typ das schon angeboten hat ist er sicher froh wenn sich überhaupt jemand dafür interessiert.


----------



## versus (10. April 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ja versus is nur neidisch das er ihn sich nich leisten kann....


genau ! wie gut du mich doch in der kurzen zeit im taunus kennengelernt hast - vom neid und geiz zerfressen beisse ich ein weiteres mal in die tastatur...


----------



## versus (10. April 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> das mag sicher auch angehen.vielleicht kann er's ja in raten abzahlen.so oft wie der typ das schon angeboten hat ist er sicher froh wenn sich überhaupt jemand dafür interessiert.


wenn er so weiter macht, dürften die ebaygebühren fürs einstellen den wert des rahmens demnächst übersteigen


----------



## zaskar76 (10. April 2006)

nu gönn mir doch mal den spass an nem ollem montag abend


----------



## versus (10. April 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> nu gönn mir doch mal den spass an nem ollem montag abend


aber gerne doch ! ich geb dann auch mal wieder einen aus...


----------



## SpeedyR (10. April 2006)

Schon wieder STS Porno vom m.q   

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1000-DS-R...791501961QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


                                                             Gruss Rafa


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. April 2006)

> wenn er so weiter macht, dürften die ebaygebühren fürs einstellen den wert des rahmens demnächst übersteigen





....er wird!


----------



## jopo (12. April 2006)

LOBO-Alarm: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8794992157
Schaut euch mal den Schei...benbremsenadapter an und was er dazu schreibt!
jopo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (14. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Tachyon-Laufr...234504411QQcategoryZ77585QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das Tachyon hatte doch nie 28" Räder. 
Die kann man zwar fahren aber eben nicht bremsen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (14. April 2006)

Oder bring ich da grad was mit den Rad/Reifengrößen durcheinander? 

Ich seh auch grad das ja der GT Sassy hier aus dem Forum der Anbieter ist. 

Der wird ja niemanden veralbern. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Valen (14. April 2006)

Nee, da bringst Du nix durcheinander. In das Tachyon passen (zumindest wenn man bremsen will ) nur die 700D Felgen.
Kenne auch nur die Araya RM20 in 700D...
Die Gabel sieht auch nicht anders aus, als die in meinem Tachyon, die Canti-Sockel sind zumindest auf identischer Höhe, wenn mann den Aufkleber als Orientierung nimmt.


----------



## GTdanni (14. April 2006)

Die 700D sind klar. 

Mir sind eben nur die 622 als ETRTO Maß bekannt und da sind das astreine 28" LR 

Das Tachyon hingegen brauch ja 590 . 

Cu Danni / Der heute seine erste Tour mit dem Tachyon als SSP gedreht hat.


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ihr habt recht. Ich Trottel hatte die falschen Laufräder beschrieben und Fotographiert. Ist schon geändert.
@Valen. Ich habe Rennrad Laufräder mit der Reifengröße 700x20 montiert und die U-Brake hinten bremst super (kannst Du bei meinen Foto´s sehen).


----------



## GTdanni (15. April 2006)

So hat sich doch alles aufgeklärt. 

Cu Danni .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRacer (16. April 2006)

Hallo,
verkaufe einen ungefahrenen Ruckus FS Rahmen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Ruckus-Rahmen...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jedinightmare (18. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Kult-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ7235622708QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mal wieder ein "Ich wäre gerne ein Zaskar"-Avalanche...


----------



## jedinightmare (19. April 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Kult-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ7235622708QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Mal wieder ein "Ich wäre gerne ein Zaskar"-Avalanche...




Okay, er hat´s geändert...


----------



## versus (20. April 2006)

hat ihn jemand freundlich darauf hingewiesen ???


----------



## Valen (20. April 2006)

ja


----------



## jedinightmare (20. April 2006)

Valen schrieb:
			
		

> ja



Ich. War aber nicht böse gemeint - gibt nur immer unnötig Ärger mit dem, der´s dann ersteigert.


----------



## Valen (21. April 2006)

@ jedinightmare
mit "ja" meinte ich, dass auch ich den Verkäufer freundlich darauf hinwies, dass es sich wohl doch eher um ein Avalanche und definitiv nicht um ein Zaskar handelt. Ich denke, dass solche Aussagen eher aus Unwissenheit denn aus böser Absicht entstehen...
Valen


----------



## jedinightmare (21. April 2006)

Valen schrieb:
			
		

> @ jedinightmare
> mit "ja" meinte ich, dass auch ich den Verkäufer freundlich darauf hinwies, dass es sich wohl doch eher um ein Avalanche und definitiv nicht um ein Zaskar handelt. Ich denke, dass solche Aussagen eher aus Unwissenheit denn aus böser Absicht entstehen...
> Valen



Hab ja auch niemandem böse Absicht unterstellt - war auch nicht ironisch gemeint, eben aus dieser Unwissenheit kann schnell Ärger entstehen, wenn jemand was ersteigert, was falsch beschrieben war. Deswegen hab ich ja den Verkäufer auch wirklich freundlich drauf hingewiesen.

ANDERERSEITS: Er sagt, er hätte den Rahmen abgeschliffen um ihn neu zu lackieren. Bei allem Respekt: Wenn er selber den Rahmen abgeschliffen hat - hatte der keine Decals?!?


----------



## oldman (22. April 2006)

ooops, falsch thread...


----------



## FK65 (24. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich war lange nicht mehr hier aktiv (nur am Lesen).

Aber wär das nicht was für kingmoe? Mir ist dat ja viel zu groß...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kult-GT-Zaskar-Rahmen-aus-poliertem-Flugzeugalu_W0QQitemZ8800303317QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Genial finde ich besonders den Lenker. 
Mit dem roteloxierten Rahmen hatte es ja nicht geklappt (ich hatte den auch beobachtet   )!

Grüße

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. April 2006)

FK65 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem roteloxierten Rahmen hatte es ja nicht geklappt (ich hatte den auch beobachtet   )!


jajaja... ich habe auch ein bisschen mitgerührt  
die vernunft hat aber leider gesiegt (mit unterstützung meiner liebsten  )


----------



## kingmoe (24. April 2006)

FK65 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wär das nicht was für kingmoe? Mir ist dat ja viel zu groß...



Sischer dat - aber der steht schon auf dem Dachboden, auch 1. Serie mit U-Brake  

Sven, wie sieht´s mit dir aus - als Alternative zu den Xizangs


----------



## versus (24. April 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Sischer dat - aber der steht schon auf dem Dachboden, auch 1. Serie mit U-Brake


 aber warum kein zweites ? sischer iss sischer


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. April 2006)

...hab letztens die XTR BR-M951 verpasst (sind für ca.60euro weg) aber dafür hab ich heute die XTR SP-M900 ersteigert (neu und OVP) !!


----------



## Kint (25. April 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Sven, wie sieht´s mit dir aus - als Alternative zu den Xizangs



ja. 
ja. 
ja weiss nicht...   genauer gesagt weiss nicht wie finanzieren. sonst sofort. hier stapeln sich die rahmen, und zum aufbauen langts geld nicht... 
darüberhinaus steht anfang mai noch ein deal mitm ami an, wegen nem purple zassi, dass merkwürdigerweise ubrake sockel hat. - das will ich mir dann doch mal genauer ansehn....vor allem wenn die rahmennummer mit 0492..... stimmt...


----------



## jedinightmare (26. April 2006)

*Na, was haben wir denn hier..? 
Das mit den fünf Jahren haut ja nicht so wirklich hin...

Ohne Frage ein geiles Bike (im Original), aber... 2000 (!!!!!!) Euro Neupreis?????? 
Etwas übertrieben. Wenigstens ist er beim Sofort-Kauf-Preis realistisch geblieben.

Was sind das für Bremsen!?
*


----------



## FK65 (26. April 2006)

Jedinightmare meint den hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8801983439&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Wieso, die Bremsen gehen doch....   
Besser finde ich die Bicolorbereifung.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## jedinightmare (26. April 2006)

FK65 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedinightmare meint den hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8801983439&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> ...



Sorry, hatte den Link vergessen. Ja, die Reifen sind cool  
Aber im ernst... Welche Bremsen sind das?


----------



## oldman (26. April 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, hatte den Link vergessen. Ja, die Reifen sind cool
> Aber im ernst... Welche Bremsen sind das?



na ich weiss nicht, das Teil ist aelter als 5 Jahre...
Die HR Bremse sieht wie eine U Brake aus. Die Vorbaueinheit sieht mir sehr nach einem Girvin Vorbau aus, die wurden bis Ende der 90er verbaut.
299 ist nicht schlecht, allerdings sind 16er Rahmen nicht seeeeeehr begehrt.

mal schauen
oldman
ïchkaufsnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchiebeNix (27. April 2006)

Hallo,

das Karakoram müsste von 1992 sein. Als ich mein Timberline 1992 gekauft habe, hätte ich nämlich lieber das gehabt ) Muss mal nach dem alten Prospekt suchen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## cleiende (27. April 2006)

Ist 1992. Mein Bruder hatte es in dem Jahr in der Farbe, ich hab es in schwarz gekauft. Seid froh daß es kein 18" Rahmen ist.....dann würde ich nämlich häuslichen Streit auf mich nehmen.


----------



## marc077 (27. April 2006)

die bremsen vorne koennten DiaComp 987 in purple sein.


----------



## FK65 (27. April 2006)

Hallo,

das Bike sollte, wie schon festgestellt, von 1992 sein, ist also eher 15 denn 5 Jahre alt (aber auch gerade deshalb interessant...  ).
Siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1992.pdf

Ich habe ein ähnliches letztes Jahr in der Bucht ersteigert, es wartet noch auf den Wiederaufbau - nach der Rahmennumer ist meins aber eher aus 1991.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## versus (29. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8802050674&fromMakeTrack=true

die teile einzeln betrachtet sind fein, ABER DER AUFBAU AN SICH :kotz: 
die abgesenkte votec am sts dh - und dazu die schmalen reifchen mannomannomann...


----------



## lehmann (29. April 2006)

Sieht doch ganz gepflegt aus.
Bis auf die Tatsache, dass es kein DH sondern ein 1000 DS ist.
Und beim Preis hat er sich nach oben scheinbar etwas vertan.
Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass er bei dem zehnmonatigen Aufbau
alleine neun Monate die "Einzelanfertigung" poliert hat,...dann käme das 
mit dem entsprechenden Stundensatz bestimmt hin.
Ein schlechter Kauf ist es mit dem Hinterbau sicher nicht.


lehmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (29. April 2006)

Achtung! Lobo-Alarm...aja schon wieder vom m.q  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DH-Rahme...802806866QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. April 2006)

dieser m.q. hat wirklich sehr schöne rahmen !

...wo hat der die nur alle her?


----------



## GT-Man (1. Mai 2006)

lehmann schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf die Tatsache, dass es kein DH sondern ein 1000 DS ist.
> lehmann



Habe ich ihm auch schon gemailt und er hat es mir auch bestätigt -  aber geändert hat er es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hope-Titan-Schne...237724577QQcategoryZ77586QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (1. Mai 2006)

wollte noch erwÃ¤hnen dass mir Ã¼ 400â¬ momentan fÃ¼r das zassi zu teuer gewesen wÃ¤re, aber generell kann man gegen den preis eigentlich nix sagen !


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2006)

aaalaaaarm... an kingmoe und alle anderen zu lang geratenen mit sammelwut:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8810703807&fromMakeTrack=true

22 zoll - verdammt  ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## FK65 (13. Mai 2006)

Ich hab`s auch schon gesehen.
Meins soll ja auch mal wieder so original aussehen und die originalen Teile tragen...

Aber ich glaube Valen aus dem Forum hat auch schon ein Auge drauf geworfen (bzw. den ersten Euro  ).

Viel Glück beim Bieten, scheint ein echtes Sahnestückchen zu sein

Grüße 
Frank


----------



## FK65 (15. Mai 2006)

Die Beschreibung ist echt der Hammer, da spricht ein Fan:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7241466569&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Er hat auch noch eine interessante Gabel...

Grüße

Frank


----------



## jedinightmare (16. Mai 2006)

Hammergeiler Zustand


----------



## GT-Man (18. Mai 2006)

Also wenn das GTs sein sollen, dann .... weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Mountain-B...242722563QQcategoryZ27948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (18. Mai 2006)

deshalb bist du wohl jetzt auch höchstbietender


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Mai 2006)

mal im ernst...was sind das für teile!?

NEW 2006 Model.......und dann mit 21 Gängen und nem verkehrten Vorbau und...und...und...


----------



## Kint (19. Mai 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn das GTs sein sollen, dann .... weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Mountain-B...242722563QQcategoryZ27948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




die übliche geschichte... baumarktbike gekauft, gt auifkleber drauf und schon verkauft sich das wie geshcnitten brot...


----------



## jedinightmare (22. Mai 2006)

*Mal im Ernst... sollte man da nicht rechtlich gegen vorgehen? HEE, GT-DEUTSCHLAND-JUNGS, IHR HÖRT DOCH ZU, MACHT WAS DAGEGEN!!!!*


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-TRIAX-ALU-MOU...816579752QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


...das neueste GT vom Playboy51 aus......


----------



## versus (23. Mai 2006)

pooornooo... und so viel rotes zeugs dran !!!


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Mai 2006)

das ding ist der HAMMER !  

- federgabel mit 400mm

- voll sichtbare schweißnähte

- kettenloser antrieb

.....und dazu noch mit seitenstabilisator für extrem-nicht-fahrer !


----------



## beetle (23. Mai 2006)

Sogar mir Stender und Schweisnähte. Top Teil!


----------



## jedinightmare (28. Mai 2006)

Schaut mal, wer wieder da ist....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8817091367&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (5. Juni 2006)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7246999543&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1




Zaskar!??....sehe keine rahmennummer am ausfallende.


----------



## beetle (5. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/gt-zaskar-pro_W0...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ganz komisch IMO. "Da der Rahmen direkt vom Hersteller kommt, sind weder Seriennummer noch Rahmenaufkleber vorhanden."


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Juni 2006)

> Ganz komisch IMO. "Da der Rahmen direkt vom Hersteller kommt, sind weder Seriennummer noch Rahmenaufkleber vorhanden."





> http://cgi.ebay.de/gt-zaskar-pro_W0Q...cmd ZViewItem    &
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=7229753 311


  !!!


----------



## beetle (6. Juni 2006)

Deine angegebenen Links gehen nicht. Nur zur Info.


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Juni 2006)

habs grad nochmal versucht aber es geht irgendwie nicht.   hab die links aus dem kuriositäten thread weil der rahmen da auch grad thema war.  der momentane verkäufer hat den rahmen selber vor monaten bei ebay ersteigert mit genau dem selben text wie er ihn jetzt anbietet.


----------



## oliversen (15. Juni 2006)

Was haltet Ihr von diesem Tequsta? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7248031498&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:DE:1&rd=1

Die Auktion ist zwar abgelaufen jedoch bin ich mit dem Verkaeufer in Kontakt. Hatte die Moeglichkeit das Bike im Sommer mitzunehmen.

Sind die 200USD (ca. 165 Euro) ok?

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FK65 (17. Juni 2006)

@oliversen

Ich find`s toll. In dem Zustand findest Du galube ich keines mehr.
Müßte etwa von 1990 sein, da 1992 schon Deore LX Komponenten verbaut waren. Im 1990er Katalog ist eines mit DiaCompe und Suntour-Komponenten drin.
Siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1990.pdf

Also zu dem Preis und wenn der Zustand wirklich so ist, wie auf den Fotos und beschrieben, machst Du sicher nichts falsch. 

Ach ja, 1992 hat das Tequesta immerhin 1425 DM gekostet:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1992.pdf



Grüße
Frank


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Tequesta-20-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ7250712133QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Juni 2006)

@GT-Musa,
vor was willst Du den Warnen?


----------



## FK65 (21. Juni 2006)

@GT-Sassy

Ich glaube, Musa will nicht warnen sondern auf ein weiteres Tequesta hinweisen, da ursprünglich oliversen danach gefragt hatte (s. 2-3 weiter oben).

Grüße
Frank

P.S. Hier wird glaube ich auch "positiv gewarnt"


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. Juni 2006)

> Ich glaube, Musa will nicht warnen sondern auf ein weiteres Tequesta hinweisen




richtig!


----------



## Thommos (21. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute,
Schaut euch meinen Rahmen auch mal an!
Vielleicht interressiert sich ja jemand dafür!
Bei Fragen einfach ne PM an mich!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-GT-Teques...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thomas


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2006)

sensation   - es gab ihn doch, den triple triangle KARBON rahmen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180001323261

T-Quest - ein mir bisher verborgen gebliebenes modell...


----------



## Friedrich I. (25. Juni 2006)

> Pulverbeschichteter Karbon Rahmen


----------



## jopo (25. Juni 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> sensation  - es gab ihn doch, den triple triangle KARBON rahmen


Eine weitere Sensation ist doch, das der Carbonrahmen zusätzlich pulverbeschichtet ist! Das hat sonst noch keiner geschafft, höchstens mit Leim und Niesspulver vielleicht.

PS. Friedrich war schneller, leider.


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...9QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



scheint hier wohl mit zu lesen !?  kaum gepostet schon hat er es geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. Juni 2006)

nee nee - habe ihn freundlich auf den kleinen lapsus hingewiesen...


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2006)

muss wohl ein dropshop sein, der sich stress mit einem käufer, der sich beim blick ins sattelrohr fragt, wie denn das ganze metall da rein gekommen ist, nicht leisten kann...


----------



## marc077 (26. Juni 2006)

schoen gefakter xizang http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XIXANG-XIZANG-TITANRAHMEN-TITAN-RAHMEN-NEU_W0QQitemZ160001265613QQihZ006QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (26. Juni 2006)

wiedereinmal....


----------



## Bastieeeh (26. Juni 2006)

Wieso ein Fake? Begründet das mal bitte einem Xizang-Laien...


----------



## Kint (26. Juni 2006)

fehlt das gt logo im endcap vom oberrohr. andere details auch. schau dir mal die monster ausfaller an. angeblich wurden die rahmen vom gt titan schweisser geschweisst, bzw, angeblich hatte gt ne andere firma beauftragt die rahmen zu schweissen, oder lizenz oderirgendsowas. 

die alten rahmen (91, 92 etc) wurden in der "gt microfactory" so nem dreimann betrieb geschweisst, afaik. Später sollen die rahmen von sandvik oder irgendsonemanderen titan BIGNAME geschweisst worden sein, was auch den zuwachs an qualitärt erklären würde, da die ersten rahmen wohl häufiger brachen. nun der auktionierte rahmen taucht immer wieder mal auf, bringt ein paar brüder mit,  wiegt aber in eien vergleichbaren größe ca. ein halbes bis ein kilo mehr als die gt titan rahmen. was den großen vorteil wieder zunichte macht den titan hat, eben die leichtigkeit des seins. Die verkäufer behaupten dann in schöner regelmäßigkeit, dass diese rahmen eben nicht brächen und eine verbesserung gegenüber gt darstellen. 
also im wesentlichen kein gt, zu schwer und kein kult sowieso....


----------



## Valen (26. Juni 2006)

die tauchen in letzter Zeit alle Nase lang bei Ebay auf, man könnte meinen da sei ein Container an Land gespült worden. Das Ding wiegt ca. 2,5Kg und hat mit einem Xizang nichts gemeinsam...


----------



## FK65 (27. Juni 2006)

... und steht aktuell schon bei > 180 Eu`s.
Da gibt`s ja einen echten und guten Zaskar-Rahmen dafür.
Bloß keinen rot-eloxierten, gelle kingmoe........   
Im Ernst, ich hatte den auch beobachtet, ist wirklich ein tolles Teil!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7250047850&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Und weil wir gerade so schön bei ebay sind: Sowas ist auch wieder ärgerlich. Da ist der Zaskar-Rahmen nun so alt geworden und jetzt doch kurz vor Auktionsende zerstört, schade eigentlich...........  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8832229347&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Grüße

Frank


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juni 2006)

FK65 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und steht aktuell schon bei > 180 Eu`s.
> Da gibt`s ja einen echten und guten Zaskar-Rahmen dafür.
> Bloß keinen rot-eloxierten, gelle kingmoe........
> Im Ernst, ich hatte den auch beobachtet, ist wirklich ein tolles Teil!



Ja, musste ich aber nicht haben, er ist sicher mehr Wert, als mein Gebot ;-)



			
				FK65 schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil wir gerade so schön bei ebay sind: Sowas ist auch wieder ärgerlich. Da ist der Zaskar-Rahmen nun so alt geworden und jetzt doch kurz vor Auktionsende zerstört, schade eigentlich...........
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8832229347&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


Ich weiß zumindest jetzt, bei wem ich jetzt auf keinen Fall mehr auf die eigentlich sehr schönen King-LR bieten werde  
Das ist eine Prinzipfrage, darüber habe ich mich schon 1000 mal geärgert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (28. Juni 2006)

schau mal auf dem nutzernamen, ich denke wolf hat sich mit dem typ der hier nach seinem rahmen gefragt hat geeinigt


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juni 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal auf dem nutzernamen, ich denke wolf hat sich mit dem typ der hier nach seinem rahmen gefragt hat geeinigt



Ja, denke ich auch. Aber für mich hat das immer den Beigeschmack von Beschiss am Bieter/Interessenten. Ist ja aber auch nebensächlich, lassen wir das hier mal raus ;-)


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110001669147
NA DAS IST JA SCHON HAPPIG ODER NICHT?


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting



ca. 450â¬ fÃ¼r nen Zaskar LE von '93 mit Chris King Steuersatz und im optisch gutem Zustand !


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juni 2006)

Wenn der Preis nicht künstlich gepusht wurde, ein schönes Beispiel für Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn man den King mit ´nem runden Hunderter rausrechnet, ist der Preis für den Rahmen in so einem gutem Zustand nicht zu hoch.


----------



## jedinightmare (28. Juni 2006)

Vielleicht endlich mal der Lichtblick, dass GTs wieder in anständige Preisregionen wandern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -w0lf- (29. Juni 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, denke ich auch. Aber für mich hat das immer den Beigeschmack von Beschiss am Bieter/Interessenten. Ist ja aber auch nebensächlich, lassen wir das hier mal raus ;-)



Tut mir leid, dass der Rahmen "zerstört" wurde ... oder wie auch immer! Ich hab deswegen kein schlechtes Gewissen, kann Dich aber verstehen - im Grunde ging es mir darum, dass das gute Stück in Hände kommt, die es mehr zu würdigen wissen als ich ... und nebenbei bemerkt; mich haben genug bekannte Namen von hier angeschrieben und gefragt, ob ich Ihnen den Rahmen "sofort" verkaufen würde


----------



## kingmoe (29. Juni 2006)

-w0lf- schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, dass der Rahmen "zerstört" wurde ... oder wie auch immer! Ich hab deswegen kein schlechtes Gewissen, kann Dich aber verstehen - im Grunde ging es mir darum, dass das gute Stück in Hände kommt, die es mehr zu würdigen wissen als ich ... und nebenbei bemerkt; mich haben genug bekannte Namen von hier angeschrieben und gefragt, ob ich Ihnen den Rahmen "sofort" verkaufen würde



Ich wollte dir ja auch nicht persönlich an die Karre fahren, aber das weißt du ja sicher. Bei deiner Auktion bleibt das gute Stück ja wenigstens in der Familie


----------



## -w0lf- (30. Juni 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte dir ja auch nicht persönlich an die Karre fahren, aber das weißt du ja sicher. Bei deiner Auktion bleibt das gute Stück ja wenigstens in der Familie



  happy trails


----------



## jedinightmare (30. Juni 2006)

Moin, ist zwar kein GT, aber kann mit irgendwer zu dem Bike was sagen?? Wäre echt super..

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-26-RH51cm-VO...1QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (1. Juli 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, ist zwar kein GT, aber kann mit irgendwer zu dem Bike was sagen?? Wäre echt super..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-26-RH51cm-VO...1QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Die Bezeichnung "Bastlerstück" und die uralten und mieserablen Sachs-Bremsen würden mich eher abschrecken. Ein Hingucker ist so eine Schleuder auf jeden Fall. Aber durchs Gelände würd eich damit nicht ballern, ist eher was für die Eisdiele.


----------



## choice (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo. Ich habe einen gt Rahmen ersteigert. Es musste schnell gehen, da nur noch wenig Zeit war. Vielleicht auch etwas überstürzt. Hab dieses Froum erst später entdeckt. Wollte mal nachfragen ob das Angebot ok ist, oder ob ich einen Fehler gemacht habe. Kenne mich bei GT nicht aus.
Hier die Auktion :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00001747477&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

Noch eine Frage. Sehe ich das richtig, das für diesen Rahmen keine Felgenbremsen vorgesehen sind.?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Kint (1. Juli 2006)

ich sach mal das geht ok.... aber ich habe nicht wirklich ahnung von den rahmen... aber 140 euro für nen neuen gt rahmen ist sicherlich nihct schlecht....


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Juli 2006)

hat keine canti-sockel also auch nicht fÃ¼r felgenbremsen.  153â¬ fÃ¼r nen neuen GT Ruckus ist schon in ordnung wÃ¼rd ich sagen und mit GT kannst du nix falsch machen.


----------



## choice (1. Juli 2006)

Ok danke. Genau das hab ich auch gehört.  War nur etwas erschrocken weil doch viele "Fakes" bei ebay unterwegs sind.Imitate usw.  Dann werd ich mich mal hier über Scheibenbremsen und alles weitere informieren. cooles board.


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60001265613&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


605â¬  fÃ¼r KEIN GT Xizang !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (1. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60001265613&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> 
> 605  für KEIN GT Xizang !!!



Gott liebt verrückte Menschen... Er macht so viele davon!!


----------



## kingmoe (2. Juli 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Gott liebt verrückte Menschen... Er macht so viele davon!!



Auf den Punkt gebracht  

Und hier das Gegenteil: Gutes Rad für eher zuwenig Geld (aus Verkäufer-Sicht):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8832239027&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

@choice: Willkommen im "Club"


----------



## Stiffler2409 (2. Juli 2006)

Will ja niemand was unterstellen aber wenn das kein "ich push den Preis selber hoch" ist,dann weiß ich auch net...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-Ku...QQihZ011QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Man (2. Juli 2006)

Da isser wieder. Diesmal solo.
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-RAHMEN-NE...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (2. Juli 2006)

ob er den rahmen verkauft weil sich das schaltwerk "irgendwie" nicht mehr einstellen lässt ?


----------



## tomasius (2. Juli 2006)

da bau' ich mir doch lieber mein eigenes pantera auf (ohne auswechselbarem schaltauge) ... bald mehr   

liegt's denn an meinen decals oder doch an dieser bastellösung ?

hat er den rahmen etwa mit diesem schaltauge verkauft   

ohne worte


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Juli 2006)

> Da isser wieder. Diesmal solo.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-RAHMEN-NEU...QQcmdZViewItem




ach ist das der eine der das mal komplett fÃ¼r viel geld verkaufen wollte ? und nun nur den rahmen fÃ¼r die hÃ¤lfte !? bei den preisen die er haben will kann er es doch auch gleich behalten !    letztens ging doch ein roter Zaskar fÃ¼r 50â¬ mehr (also 210â¬) weg und fÃ¼r seine preisvorstellung bekommt man doch sicher auch ein gutes Avalanche,oder nicht !?


----------



## kingmoe (3. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> ach ist das der eine der das mal komplett für viel geld verkaufen wollte ? und nun nur den rahmen für die hälfte !? bei den preisen die er haben will kann er es doch auch gleich behalten !    letztens ging doch ein roter Zaskar für 50 mehr (also 210) weg und für seine preisvorstellung bekommt man doch sicher auch ein gutes Avalanche,oder nicht !?



Ich drücke es mal so aus: Der Rahmen ist mit dem angegebenen Preis eigentlich nicht zu teuer, aber man muss natürlich auch genau den Käufer dafür finden. Es ist ein Retro-Frame in Top-Zustand, schön restauriert. Aber eben nicht original, da anders gelackt und mit nachgerüstetem Schaltauge...


----------



## drullse (5. Juli 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Gott liebt verrückte Menschen... Er macht so viele davon!!



Wieso? Hätte das vom Verkäufer angegebene Gewicht gestimmt, wäre es ein guter Kauf gewesen - so ist der Deal halt am Ende nicht zustande gekommen. Ganz dumm bin ich ja nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Oldschool-Titan-...2QQihZ014QQcategoryZ77607QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Für die Liebhaber der Farbe Pink  !


----------



## jedinightmare (8. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Oldschool-Titan-...2QQihZ014QQcategoryZ77607QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Für die Liebhaber der Farbe Pink  !




Wann lernen die Leute eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen pink und purple???


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Juli 2006)

sorry!!.......für die Purple Fanatiker meinte ich natürlich !

....und dann hätte ich noch was wenn ich schon mal hier bin.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Lobo-DH-in-Gr...4QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jedinightmare (9. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> sorry!!.......für die Purple Fanatiker meinte ich natürlich !
> 
> ....und dann hätte ich noch was wenn ich schon mal hier bin.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Lobo-DH-in-Gr...4QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich meinte nicht Dich sondern den Typ der Auktion!


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. Juli 2006)

Achsoo!..okay...aber ich hatte es ja auch als Pink beschrieben obwohl ich eigentlich den Unterschied kenne.


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Juli 2006)

was sagt ihr denn zu dem?!?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Carbon-DH...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und noch einer, aus china. man beachte den "sofort kaufen" preis....

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DOWNHILL...ryZ63487QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (10. Juli 2006)

leute die denken daass sie mit gt reich werden.
ersterer wurde für 968 nicht verkauft (mindestpreis nicht erreicht) siehe hier :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7245746848&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

und wiedereingestellt hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7248559024

wo ich mir das teil in UK noch vorstellen kann, denk ich dass ein newbie in PRC den gleichen hat ? die gleichen fotos ? denk nicht, RIPOFF! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DOWNHILL...ryZ63487QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und letzterer wurde für 270  in USA gekauft, (+ 80  versand die er haben wollte  ) + 20% Tax ---> 400  in total - er wird dicke 200  gewinn dran machen. Danke schön.

in usa:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7243545212&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

in BRD

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Carbon-DH...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (10. Juli 2006)

POSITIVBEISPIEL:

gut gepflegtes Backwoods in vernünftiger austattung für faire 250 sofort. tacken. (und es ist nicht meins....)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Backwoods-Alu...2QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tofu1000 (11. Juli 2006)

Mann, Mann, Mann...

Erstmal danke für deine Informationen. Ich hab, was 3, 2, 1 betrifft, nicht unbedingt die Wurst im Auge... Schade, ich würde mir so gern noch so eine niedliche Carbonwurst mit Alumuffen zulegen...


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. Juli 2006)

noch was in Purple !

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zazkar-LE-Rah...4QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (11. Juli 2006)

an alle lts/sts carbon fahrer... das tut weh
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Schwinge-...yZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Paul


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. Juli 2006)

Verdammt !!!


----------



## Kint (12. Juli 2006)

neulich noch hier zu sehehn, :
xxxxxxxxxx
finde den fred trotz intensiver suche nimmer. 

auf jeden fall wurde da noch diskutiert ob gt den cromo singlespeeder in Grün rausbringt und jetzt isser da. bzw erhältlich gewesen bzw. jetzt auf ebay...
also hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...30006853675&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

und da es den wohl in good ol Germany net gibt (lt website)   ist es auch kein verbrechen ihn hier zu posten. Achja in MTB Uk bravo habe ich ne anzeige für den Ruckus SS gesehn....


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Juli 2006)

sorry beitrag war im falschen fred.


----------



## cleiende (14. Juli 2006)

Kleiner Hinweis:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=015&item=250006623802&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
Ein ZRX, 59cm Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr.
Leider 2-3 cm zu hoch.
Ist ein echter Exot.


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Juli 2006)

Zaskar LE...20"...XT

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-20-...4QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> Zaskar LE...20"...XT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-20-...4QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



und vor was genau möchtest du uns da warnen ? Dass sich kleinwüchsige beim auftseigen ganz heftig die Klöten prellen ?


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Juli 2006)

sollte ne positive warnung sein aber das mit den klöten könnte auch passieren also nehmt euch in acht ihr kleinen männlein !!


----------



## HAL-9000 (21. Juli 2006)

Grüßt Euch.

Da ich ja grad auf der Suche nach einer guten Basis für'n Reiserad bin und das hier fand, bitte ich mal um eure GT-Skills. Is aber auch schon prima gepushed worden 

P.S. Wie läuft das eigentlich mit den Größenangaben bei GT? Welche Strecke des Sattelrohrs bestimmt denn die offizielle Rahmenhöhe.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Kint (22. Juli 2006)

obwohl hier grade duiskutiert ist es bei dem rahmen auf jeden fall so, dass die rahmenhöhe mitte/mitte gemessen wird. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=230002

bei stahl kann man das gut am steuerohr abschätzen...

22er:










20er:





20er in titan 





16er :






bezieht sich aber ausschliesslich auf stahl....


----------



## alf2 (25. Juli 2006)

Hier wird ein neuer Zaskar Rahmen versteigert:

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150014652216&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:AT:75

mit Brian Lopes Autogramm. Wers braucht


----------



## HAL-9000 (26. Juli 2006)

Da ich ja immer noch suche habe ich heute JENES entdeckt.

Zaskar? Alu?...wohl kaum oder?


----------



## BonelessChicken (26. Juli 2006)

Wäre das erste Ur-Stahl-Zaskar 
Die Beschreibung sagt aber eigentlich alles, "laut Aussage von einem Freund soll das ein älteres Zaskar sein", ist schon klar... Steht so in fast allen Auktionstexten, wenn nicht-Zaskars gewinnbringend an den Mann gebracht werden sollen.


----------



## alf2 (31. Juli 2006)

Hier gibts ein *GT Rennrad *zu ersteigern!
Leider *Rh 58 *und somit zu groß für mich:

http://cgi.ebay.at/GT-Race-Renner-N...85QQihZ018QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alf2 (31. Juli 2006)

und hier wieder mal ein STS

http://cgi.ebay.at/GT-STS-1000-DS-F...9QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (31. Juli 2006)

ich glaube, hier wird der Sinn des Threads missverstanden 

Auktionwarnung´s Thread


----------



## alf2 (31. Juli 2006)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube, hier wird der Sinn des Threads missverstanden
> 
> Auktionwarnung´s Thread



Dann wirds wohl Zeit dass du mich aufklärst


----------



## Friedrich I. (31. Juli 2006)

Nun, in diesem thread soll vor Auktionen gewarnt werden, sprich, es wird auf Schrott, Fakes, Schäden, Blender, Unklarheiten usw. hingewiesen.

Es soll hier nicht jede GT-Auktion gepostet werden....


----------



## alf2 (31. Juli 2006)

Hatte es tatsächlich missverstanden, bin davon ausgegangen, dass auch spannende Angebote gepostet werden. 

Sorry!


----------



## jedinightmare (2. August 2006)

Na gaaaaaanz toll... Jetzt frage ich wochenlang nach, ob irgendwer weiß, was aus dem Starsandstripeszaskar aus der bike geworden ist, dann fahre ich in Urlaub, komme wieder und finde DAS: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...422437&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX

Hätte vielleicht mal jemand Bescheid sagen können?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kint (3. August 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Na gaaaaaanz toll... Jetzt frage ich wochenlang nach, ob irgendwer weiß, was aus dem Starsandstripeszaskar aus der bike geworden ist, dann fahre ich in Urlaub, komme wieder und finde DAS:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...422437&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX
> 
> Hätte vielleicht mal jemand Bescheid sagen können?!?!?!?!




wenn du mir jetzt erzählen willst, dass das das gleiche bike ist, dann sach ich dir das nächste mal bescheid wenn ich ne auktion entdecke die mich zum sofortkotzen ermutigt....
GO ARMY...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. August 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Na gaaaaaanz toll... Jetzt frage ich wochenlang nach, ob irgendwer weiß, was aus dem Starsandstripeszaskar aus der bike geworden ist, dann fahre ich in Urlaub, komme wieder und finde DAS:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...422437&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX
> 
> Hätte vielleicht mal jemand Bescheid sagen können?!?!?!?!


sicher ist das modell selten und hat hohen sammlerwert, aber mal im ernst: die artikelbeschreibung (Good luck bidding and God Bless America!!!!
Go Army!!! :kotz:   )
sollte dir doch eigentlich sagen, dass man dieses modell nicht wirklich fahren will, oder ???


----------



## versus (3. August 2006)

sehe gerade, dass kint eigentlich schon alles gesagt hatte...


----------



## versus (3. August 2006)

wieso sind die so oft 20" ???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220013410758&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## KaschmirKönig (3. August 2006)

ich finds ok, hätte da keine skrupel zu kaufen


----------



## jedinightmare (3. August 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du mir jetzt erzählen willst, dass das das gleiche bike ist, dann sach ich dir das nächste mal bescheid wenn ich ne auktion entdecke die mich zum sofortkotzen ermutigt....
> GO ARMY...



Nein, ist natürlich nicht das gleiche Modell, das Jubiläums-Zaskar war von Troy Lee gebrusht. Aber das hier in der Bucht wäre ein dufter Wandschmuck geworden. Egal. Aber wenn irgendwer rausfindet, wo das Original-Zaskar zum zehnten "bike"-Jubiläum gelandet ist wäre das echt der Knüller (HABEN WILL!!!). Beim Delius-Klasing-Verlag hüllt man sich in tieeeefstes Schweigen...


----------



## Kint (5. August 2006)

verständlich... würde auch nicht wollen dass wir auf einmal vor meiner tür stehen.... 

aber mal im ernst. nationalstolz is ja nix falsches, aber entweder er hat derbe rechtschreibprobleme, (was im englischen ja schon schwierig is...) oder er ermuntert die Army weiterzumachen... und das kann nur bedeuten, dass er den momentanen kurs gutheisst. und das finde ich z.k. punkt.


----------



## Kint (6. August 2006)

sts. ab 1998. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-LOBO-C...4QQihZ013QQcategoryZ27948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

aber zitat:
WILL SWAP FOR GOOD CANNONDALE HARD TAIL    <-- wird langsam neben dem   zu meinem lieblings smiley....


----------



## Asiafighter (9. August 2006)

Habe gerade bei eBay folgendes entdeckt !

GT LTS Serie "Oberes Hauptlagerkit"- 280279 - NEU+OVP ! 

Finde den Preis nicht schlecht für ein Origininal Zubehör Teil


----------



## versus (11. August 2006)

mal wieder ein echter hammer - bestimmt haben es die meisten hier ohnehin schon gesehen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200016340418&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

mannomannomannomann - kredit aufnehmen, auto verkaufen, bankraub


----------



## cleiende (12. August 2006)

Moment, aber war der Bock nicht schonmal in der Bucht? Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, habe die Auktion aber nichtmehr gespeichert.

Und:
Was sind das für Discs? Gibt es dafür noch Ersatzteile/Bremsbeläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (12. August 2006)

hier steht die geschichte dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225303

ich bin auch hin und weg. aber mir ist es ...ähh... auf jeden fall zu groß.
das mit den formula-bremsbelägen ist eine gute frage. aber ist es bei einem solchen stück in dem zustand nicht ohnehin schwierig: hängt man es einfach an die wand, oder fährt man es auf teufel komm raus in diesem setup, dann geht das modifizieren sowieso irgendwann los. das alte dilemma: "klassisch" lassen oder nicht.


----------



## Friedrich I. (12. August 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> mal wieder ein echter hammer - bestimmt haben es die meisten hier ohnehin schon gesehen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200016340418&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1
> 
> mannomannomannomann - kredit aufnehmen, auto verkaufen, bankraub



Schön das Dir mein Bike gefällt, ich hab mir auch Mühe gegeben es vernünftig darzustellen. 



> Moment, aber war der Bock nicht schonmal in der Bucht? Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, habe die Auktion aber nichtmehr gespeichert.



Nope, das muss ein anderes Bike gewesen sein, meins ist garantiert 1. Hand und von mir 2001 gekauft worden. Es ist bis jetzt auch nur ein einziger Mensch drauf gefahren - nämlich ich 

Wegen den Bremsbelägen kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich nie welche gebraucht habe.....


Gruß
Sönke


----------



## versus (12. August 2006)

ach du bist das schon wieder... jaaaa es gefällt mir !!!
ich hatte wohl verdrängt, dass jemand so ein rad überhaupt verkaufen will.
sich mit dem verkauf eines solchen bikes ins forum einzuführen ist natürlich schon mutig...
dass du es fast nie gefahren hast und es nun in dem zustand vertickst, ist für mich immer noch mehr als unverständlich, aber wenigstens haben wir mal wieder duften diskussionsstoff und irrrrgendjemand wird sich sehr, sehr freuen - zumindest so lange, bis seine liebste erfährt wieviel er für ein 5 jahre altes mtb hingelegt hat ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (12. August 2006)

Moin!

Ich für meinen Teil werde heute auf jeden Fall mal einen Lottoschein ausfüllen und abgeben, wenn's dann so läuft wie ich es mir vorstelle, werde ich dann nächste Woche mal bei Sönke vorbeischauen..... 

Falls ich wider Erwarten nicht im Lotto gewinne, hoffe ich, das das Rad vom glücklichen Neubesitzer wenigstens ab und zu bewegt wird. Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, mal so ein edles Bike in "freier Wildbahn" zu treffen.

Grüsse aus Escheburg,

Manni


----------



## Friedrich I. (12. August 2006)

Leute, ihr macht mich echt fertig ^^
Aber die Fotos sollten doch Beweis genug sein, das das Fahrrad nicht bewegt wurde?
Und ja, hätte ich keine Familie, keine Verantwortung, würde ich es nicht verkaufen aber nun ist es halt doch so weit gekommen....


----------



## Manni1599 (12. August 2006)

Friedrich I. schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, ihr macht mich echt fertig ^^
> Aber die Fotos sollten doch Beweis genug sein, das das Fahrrad nicht bewegt wurde?
> Und ja, hätte ich keine Familie, keine Verantwortung, würde ich es nicht verkaufen aber nun ist es halt doch so weit gekommen....



Nochmal Moin!

Wir glauben Dir alle das Du das Bike kaum bewegt hast, können nur nicht verstehen warum? Mich hätte man jedenfalls nur mit Gewalt vom Bike bekommen.... 
Manni
(der mit Tränen in den Augen grüßt)


----------



## versus (12. August 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal Moin!
> 
> Wir glauben Dir alle das Du das Bike kaum bewegt hast, können nur nicht verstehen warum? Mich hätte man jedenfalls nur mit Gewalt vom Bike bekommen....
> Manni
> (der mit Tränen in den Augen grüßt)



exakt !


----------



## GT-Man (15. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1000DS-Ra...6QQihZ010QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"Ihr bietet auf einen wunderschönen GT LTS 1000 Dualsport Rahmen in dem polierten "ball burnished" finish. GT Grösse 18, Medium" - dann klebe gefälligst auch die richtigen Decals drauf (und mach kein LTS DH draus ).

... obwohl die Beschreibung (bzgl. LTS 1000DS) wenigstens zu stimmen scheint.


----------



## Valen (19. August 2006)

Hier mal ein Zaskar mit einer aussergewöhnlichen Designerschaltung :

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Alu-Fa...0QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hat wahrscheinlich Bremsen von Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asiafighter (19. August 2006)

Valen schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Zaskar mit einer aussergewöhnlichen Designerschaltung :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Alu-Fa...0QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> hat wahrscheinlich Bremsen von Dolce & Gabbana



*Der Verkäufer hat diese Auktion beendet.*


----------



## GT Driver (19. August 2006)

Friedrich I. schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, ihr macht mich echt fertig ^^
> Aber die Fotos sollten doch Beweis genug sein, das das Fahrrad nicht bewegt wurde?
> Und ja, hätte ich keine Familie, keine Verantwortung, würde ich es nicht verkaufen aber nun ist es halt doch so weit gekommen....



Dir gehört also dieses Monsterteil... Ich könnte es nicht über das Herz bringen nur eins von meinem geliebten GTs bei Ebay rein zusetzen. Warum hast du es nicht eingepackt und in deinem Keller gestellt. Ich weiß, du willst es nicht im Keller stellen, aber nach 1-5 Jahren wirst du dich mit Sicherheit tierisch ärgern. Entweder warst du doch nicht in dem Bann der GT Seuche oder dein Leben ist wirklich so Zeitaufwendig und teuer.


----------



## kingmoe (20. August 2006)

Asiafighter schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Verkäufer hat diese Auktion beendet.*



...und auf wundersame Weise erscheint sie wieder neu...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150024191261


----------



## GT Driver (21. August 2006)

Diesmal wurde aber schon drauf geboten.... Mal schauen wer es bekommt.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. August 2006)

ich nich, die farbe ist mir echt zu tuckich 

ausserdem habe ich doch grad erst einen schicken juchem erworben


----------



## Kint (28. August 2006)

ihr alle habt den original cruiiser gesehn. den hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2940581&postcount=116

hier mal ein anderer ansatz daran... gehört eigentlich mehr in den vergewaltigte...

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Old-School-F...3QQihZ012QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (8. September 2006)

ich kapiers mal wieder nicht ebay ist scho lustig. . 

erstens würde mich mal interessieren wie die farbe hier im original hieß...wurde zwar schonmal hier dirkutiert, aber ich konnts mir nicht merken bzw es gab keine antwort. ich mag diesen effektlack und find den ultraabgefahren:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00025347341&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

bzw hier:




und zum anderen gibts momentan echt dolle angebote dort:

nib marathon idrive:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...80026486700&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

schöööönes roteloxal von fragwürdigem verkäufer:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...70024583941&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

edge titan mit lustiger beschreibung :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60029644567&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

avalanche von 91 - mein tip für unter 150 euro.rahmenpreis:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00022223093&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## versus (8. September 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> schöööönes roteloxal von fragwürdigem verkäufer:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...70024583941&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


*resprayed ??? *   
mann, mann, mann...


----------



## Kint (8. September 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> schÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶nes roteloxal von fragwÃ¼rdigem verkÃ¤ufer:



sach ich doch. polieren/enteloxieren kannst ihn ja auch wenn du das unbedingt willst  

was ich sagen will der bringt nicht viel denk ich. aber wer ein risiko eingehn will sei hiermit gewarnt...  nicht zuletzt vor der besseren hÃ¤lfte...

fand ich auch gut - auch wenn ichs echt nicht verstanden  habe, sollte das der erste us boy sein, der erkannt hat dass nur die deutschen richtig viel geld fÃ¼r ihre gts ausgeben ? 

"    I used German link words like Farrad or Rad'l  for Bicycle  as in   Pimp My bike DE. 

this space dedicated to 90 year old German Ladies with umbrellas in one hand and bag of groceries on each handgrip passing me in the rain  during training rides! " aus dem edge auktionstext.

und nen gegenbeispiel hab ich auch noch :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...30010434617&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

16"96er zaskar,
komplett xtr
king hs,
neutron (westpine) vorderradnabe,
ac hr nabe,
judy dh (?)
mrc kurbeln.

ich mag nicht hinsehn. 290â¬. danke.
fÃ¼r alle die nicht wissen was das heisst:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00016010846&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## oldman (8. September 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> ich kapiers mal wieder nicht ebay ist scho lustig. .
> 
> erstens würde mich mal interessieren wie die farbe hier im original hieß...wurde zwar schonmal hier dirkutiert, aber ich konnts mir nicht merken bzw es gab keine antwort. ich mag diesen effektlack und find den ultraabgefahren:
> 
> ...




verdammt verdammt verdammt!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das Zaskar will ich, das Edge will ich!!!!!!!!!!!! verdammte schajsse, ich darf nicht!!!!!!!!!!! ich muss verdammtes parkett kaufen!!!!!!!! schajsse. ja, das edge ist .... einzigartig geil!!!!
und wehe einer von euch zockt sich das edge!!!!


----------



## versus (8. September 2006)

aber nicolai,

parkett kann man verlegen, drauf rumlaufen, feucht wischen, abschleifen und neu versiegeln und viele andere tolle sachen !
was willst du denn mit noch einem fahrrad harharhar...


----------



## oldman (8. September 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> aber nicolai,
> 
> parkett kann man verlegen, drauf rumlaufen, feucht wischen, abschleifen und neu versiegeln und viele andere tolle sachen !
> was willst du denn mit noch einem fahrrad harharhar...




 ich will aber ein titan edge! jetzt sofort!

achja, heute hat die weltbeste bikende ehefrau auch noch passende bodenfliesen gefunden... 

ich dürfte derzeit wohl nicht mal ein gebrauchtes puky kaufen....

wieso muss der ami sein edge JETZT verticken? wieso kann der depp nicht bis frühjahr 2007 warten? wieso habe ich nicht paris hilton geheiratet (ohne ehevetrag!!)? wieso suche ich gt auktionen, wenn ich eh nichts kaufen darf?
ach, ich mach erst mal n fläschken bier auf, vielleicht hilft's


----------



## Kint (8. September 2006)

du brauchst doch nen grund fürs abschleifen - höhö
und abgesehn davon wenn ich das edge wollte  oder das zaskar, oder ... würde mich vorher echt interessieren was 72,5mm cranks sind ? oder wieegen die kurbeln 8,5 kg und man hat massives tuningpotential. ich versteh den text echt nicht.


----------



## oldman (8. September 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> du brauchst doch nen grund fürs abschleifen - höhö
> und abgesehn davon wenn ich das edge wollte  oder das zaskar, oder ... würde mich vorher echt interessieren was 72,5mm cranks sind ? oder wieegen die kurbeln 8,5 kg und man hat massives tuningpotential. ich versteh den text echt nicht.



er meint vermutlich 172.5mm und hat schief gemessen. irgend sowas. 
ich könnte auch einen schwager eines meiner vielzähligen brüder bitten, sich das teil näher anzusehen, der hätte es nicht weit. ich könnte.... NEIN, ich tue das nicht, ich trinke jetzt ein bier!


----------



## versus (8. September 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> ich will aber ein titan edge! jetzt sofort!
> 
> achja, heute hat die weltbeste bikende ehefrau auch noch passende bodenfliesen gefunden...
> 
> ...


na siehste, fliesen gibts auch noch dazu - dann kannst du doch ganz beruhigt sein, denn zum biken kommst du mit dem ganzen innenausbaukrempel ohnehin erst mal nicht


----------



## oldman (8. September 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> na siehste, fliesen gibts auch noch dazu - dann kannst du doch ganz beruhigt sein, denn zum biken kommst du mit dem ganzen innenausbaukrempel ohnehin erst mal nicht



ich träume ja schon von rigipsplatten und din normen für türzargen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. September 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> ich träume ja schon von rigipsplatten und din normen für türzargen....


und ich dachte um die DIN würde sich bei euch keiner scheren (ausser vielleicht dem ständig schimpfenden bauherren    )
vielleicht folge ich jetzt deinem vorschlag:  wenns leider auch kein staropamen, sonder ein feldschlösschen sein wird...


----------



## GTdanni (8. September 2006)

Und ich hab am 18.06. zum letzten Mal auf nem Rad (GT) gesessen und schau trotzdem jeden Tag auf ebay vorbei. 
Mittlerweile tu ich meiner Frau schon so leid das sie neulich fast nen GT für mich besorgt hat (kann jeden Tag noch passieren). 

Ist das nicht schön? 

Cu Danni

P.S. Ich hab auch schon Bier auf.


----------



## versus (8. September 2006)

das nenne ich wahre liebe ! ! !
wie gehts denn bei dir ???


----------



## -lupo- (8. September 2006)

Mist! Natürlich habe ich auch andere Sorgen und kann mir jetzt kein weiteres Bike kaufen, aber schaut euch das hier mal an:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-1000-DH-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ob der wieder auftaucht?


----------



## GTdanni (8. September 2006)

Ich hab diese Nacht von meiner ersten Ausfahrt ,im Herbst, nach meiner unfreiwilligen Pause geträumt.
Das war verblüffent echt und ich war total entäuscht als ich aufwachte.
Die Fahrt führte über kleine Straßen die von Herbstlaub bedeckten Bäumen gesäumt war. Asphalt wechselte sich mit Schotter und Kopfsteinpflaster ab. 
Gefahren bin ich allerdings nicht mit einem GT sondern  mit einem meiner Diamanten, dem Crossrad. 

Nun hoffe ich nur das die erste echte Fahrt ein wenig so wie das geträumte ist. 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (8. September 2006)

mann danni, mir kommen gleich die tränen - also im ernst, denn ich kann das nach meinem theater mit dem knie und den diagnosen/ratschlägen der ärzte sehr gut nachvollziehen ! ich habe insges. "nur" 3 monate pausieren müssen, aber auch das kann ganz schön lang werden, v.a. mit der option, dass man es vielleicht ganz bleiben lassen muss.
ich wünsche dir durchhaltevermögen und beste genesung !
und tröste dich: bei uns sieht es schon verdammt nach herbst aus !!!


----------



## kingmoe (9. September 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Mist! Natürlich habe ich auch andere Sorgen und kann mir jetzt kein weiteres Bike kaufen, aber schaut euch das hier mal an:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-1000-DH-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ob der wieder auftaucht?



Und ich wollte schon fragen, ob hier alle blind geworden sind?! Mir ist´s zu klein und ich brauche es absolut nicht, deshalb war ich eh raus. Bin auch gespannt, ob es eine wundersame Auferstehung feiert.


----------



## versus (9. September 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch gespannt, ob es eine wundersame Auferstehung feiert.


kann mich mal jemand aufklären was es mit dem jesus-effekt auf sich hat ?


----------



## -lupo- (9. September 2006)

@Versus: 

Verglichen mit den anderen Auktionen von m.q.999 ist der Betrag dieses Mal ziemlich niedrig; und ich glaube mich erinnern zu können (bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher) dass es schion mal passiert ist dass er einen Rahmen wieder eingesetzt hat.

EDIT: 
Er hat noch eins, in "L"  Wenn ich bloss ein wenig Geld beiseite hätte... wobei, das Ruckus hat genausoviel Federweg (ich versuche nur das Lobo zu vergessen  )

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ryProximity&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

Ist der nicht aus dem Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (9. September 2006)

@ oldman

Tröste dich, kenne dasTi Edge. Das Stahl Edge ist
a) seltener
b) und agiler (Reynolds 853)

Ich gebe Dir gerne ein Puky ab ;-) meine Zwillinge sind darüber hinausgewachsen....


----------



## gtfreak2! (10. September 2006)

boa wie krass is das! den rahmen kenn ich gar nich! vorallem die krassedämpfer aufnahme und die gesamte geometrie an sich! einfach nur genial!


----------



## kingmoe (10. September 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> @ oldman
> 
> Tröste dich, kenne dasTi Edge. Das Stahl Edge ist
> a) seltener
> b) und agiler (Reynolds 853)



You made my day! Demnächst mehr dazu in diesem Kino


----------



## Kint (11. September 2006)

willst deinen tagesablauf verfilmen ...  oder meintest du eigentlich dieses kino: thread 84575.


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TWO-MENS-GT-M...3QQihZ008QQcategoryZ72571QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


2 GT Bikes (Palomar & Talera) in 18" fÃ¼r 90â¬ !


----------



## versus (21. September 2006)

wer noch platz im keller hat und in nächster zeit nach norwich fährt kann hier einen echten schnapper machen ;-)

"Dispatches to 
United Kingdom"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (26. September 2006)

Sieht ganz nett aus......

......http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TIEMEYER-GT-O...4QQihZ001QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem........


----------



## oldman (26. September 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Sieht ganz nett aus......
> 
> ......http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TIEMEYER-GT-O...4QQihZ001QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem........



aber leicht übnerteuert...


----------



## GT-Man (26. September 2006)

Also für einen Spezialrahmen finde ich den Preis in Ordnung. Zumal der Rahmen gut in Schuss ist und noch Gabel und der Vision-Lenker dabei sind. Ich würde ihn nehmen. Vielleicht klappts ja.


----------



## -lupo- (26. September 2006)

Ist es ein Vengeance?


----------



## GT-Man (26. September 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Ist es ein Vengeance?



Nein, das Vengeance hat 26 Zoll Laufräder und nicht diesen "Spoiler" unterhalb des Tretlagers. Hier mein Vengeance zum Vergleich.


----------



## -lupo- (26. September 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Nein, das Vengeance hat 26 Zoll Laufräder und nicht diesen "Spoiler" unterhalb des Tretlagers. Hier mein Vengeance zum Vergleich.



Stimmt, danke dass du mich darauf aufmerksam machst; der Spoiler/dxie Flosse war mir gar nicht aufgefallen! Ich hatte ein Vengeance in olympischer Lackierung in den USA gesehen und das sah dem hier ziemlich ähnlich. Wäre natürlich ein feines Fahrrad!


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. September 2006)

> Ist es ein Vengeance?




....das gibt es hier..

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Vengence_W0QQitemZ160034727465QQihZ006QQcategoryZ72573QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## GT-Man (26. September 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> ....das gibt es hier..
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Vengence_W0QQitemZ160034727465QQihZ006QQcategoryZ72573QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-



Das ist auch kein Vengeance, sondern ein Edge Aero (zu erkennen an den 28 Zoll Laufrädern und dem fehlenden Aero-Sitzrohr).


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. September 2006)

Achsoo!...Danke für die Aufklärung! Kam mir auch etwas komisch vor aber ich wusste es halt nicht besser (obwohl..steht da nicht sogar EDGE auf dem Oberrohr!?)! So ein Edge Aero sieht man ja leider nicht so oft!


----------



## GT-Man (27. September 2006)

Hast Du genau richtig gesehen! 
Deshalb ist es ja umso unverständlicher, warum der Verkäufer das Edge als Vengeance verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS Biker (27. September 2006)

Richtig schones GT  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Mountain-Bike-LOOK-NO-RESERVE-carbon-parts_W0QQitemZ110035566954QQihZ001QQcategoryZ27948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (27. September 2006)

blasphemie !


----------



## Kint (27. September 2006)

finde das ok:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZASKAR-LE-cu...0QQihZ011QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (27. September 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> finde das ok:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZASKAR-LE-cu...0QQihZ011QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ich weiss nicht - schöner rahmen, aber einige umbaumassnahmen wären schon nötig.
bei dh-lenkern mit barends krieg ich immer so ein leichts würgen...


----------



## Kint (28. September 2006)

ich finde an dem angebot -  folgendes: erstens der blaue rahmen, sieht man nicht wirklich häufig, zweitens nur decal und minimaler chainsuck als rahmenschäden..., drittens mit 18" gängige Größe, viertens, die Judy sl is ne gute gabel oder die option auf amp bzw sid sind nicht zu verachten. king headset koscht auch 90 . so ist das bike gut fahrbar, klar die barends aber sonst gute funktionale ausstattung. wobei attack shifter geschmackssache sind. und wenn mans origenial aufbaun willl sind die teile fürn verkauf eh gut. warum gibts sowas nicht in 20"  ?


----------



## GT-Man (8. Oktober 2006)

Wer ein i-drive Team Rahmen (leider in XL) für 539 Dollar sucht, wird hier fündig:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-IDRIVE-TEAM-...3QQihZ002QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Oktober 2006)

...und wer lust auf ein GT ZRX hat kann mal hier reinschauen......-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZRX-HIGH-S...9QQihZ014QQcategoryZ72573QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-.............oder vielleicht ein GT ZR1000.....-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZR1000-Chr...6QQihZ006QQcategoryZ72573QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-............


----------



## KONI-DU (8. Oktober 2006)

Das 2. sieht stark aus !


----------



## Kint (9. Oktober 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Wer ein i-drive Team Rahmen (leider in XL) für 539 Dollar sucht, wird hier fündig:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-IDRIVE-TEAM-...3QQihZ002QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



          

da bekommst ja fast ein sts für....
neu rahmen gibts häufiger mal:

GT 1999 XCR 1000 sid, i-drive,BRAND NEW ,FULL SUSP. 
US $245,50
EUR 192,28	7	sascodata (188 ) 

2003 GT i-Drive Marathon, 7005 tubing,L,New,NR!
US $355,00
EUR 278,04	3	cepphus1 (130 ) 

GT XCR 1000 with SID Full Susp. Frame New I-Drive 
US $217,50
EUR 170,35	4	shanafel001 (54 ) 

oder komplett bikes in brd:
GT I-Drive in Weiß Gr.XL, vollgefedert
EUR 699,00	0	cscholl_de (454 )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laxerone (13. Oktober 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> finde das ok:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZASKAR-LE-cu...0QQihZ011QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



mainz 
muss es zwar bis irgendwann nächstes jahr vor der besseren hälfte verstecken aber jetzt fehlt mir nur noch schwarz und grün in eloxal (wer hat und will nicht mehr?).
nachdem ich in letzter zeit nur im import/export tätig war, hoffe ich, dass ich bald aber mal wieder zum basteln komme und euch was zeigen kann.


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Oktober 2006)

seit gestern mein eigen : D  
(hat ein freund ersteigert war arbeiten)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260038743845&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016



jetzt kann es kalt werden.
ich hab im hause zu tun !!!!


----------



## versus (13. Oktober 2006)

@davidbelize: super ! habe ja auch so en bischen draufgeschaut - aber nur ein bischen...
bin mal gespannt auf das ergebnis !


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich hätte es gekauft,aber 300 $ für den versand war einfach zuviel (er hat nicht mit sich reden lassen).   


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330037543363&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


----------



## versus (14. Oktober 2006)

300 (dreihundert) DOLLAR ? ? ? ? ?
im ernst ? wie kommt man denn auf so ne idee ?


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich hätte es gekauft,aber 300 $ für den versand war einfach zuviel (er hat nicht mit sich reden lassen).   




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330037543363&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014





hab ihm eben per mail mitgeteilt das ich das bike für 800 $ incl. porto und versand kaufen würde.
mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (14. Oktober 2006)

super. durchdachtes (abgesehn von Dc hebeln imo)  und aktuelles xizang ( xtr und fox  und king und thomson etc....) - haken ? 

ja. 410 GBP (=600) und noch kein mindestpreis erreicht und auch noch 7 days togo. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-XIZANG-Med...ryZ27947QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## salzbrezel (17. Oktober 2006)

Falls jemand eine schöne Sammlung, bestehend aus 15x Avalanche 3.0, braucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbikes...0QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

So als Stadtrad wärs echt prima: Man bräucht nur 14 Freunde die auch eins wollen und jemanden mit einem Transporter, der alles abholt.

Gruß...


----------



## laxerone (18. Oktober 2006)

was für ein jahrgang ist das? hab solche decals bisher noch nie gesehen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-GT-Za...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Oktober 2006)

Frag den Verkäufer doch mal nach der Rahmennummer dann weisst du es genau !


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Oktober 2006)

Suchen hier nicht immer mal welche nach grossen GT's !? Da steht zwar nicht welche grösse das ist aber sieht schon nach 20" aus finde ich !

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/mountain-bike...4QQihZ018QQcategoryZ27947QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Suchen hier nicht immer mal welche nach grossen GT's !? Da steht zwar nicht welche grösse das ist aber sieht schon nach 20" aus finde ich !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/mountain-bike...4QQihZ018QQcategoryZ27947QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



bei alu hätteste recht is aber stahl und folglich ein 18 er oder 19er....


----------



## laxerone (19. Oktober 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Frag den Verkäufer doch mal nach der Rahmennummer dann weisst du es genau !



er kann keine rahmennumer finden...6061 und 18 bei den ausfallenden eingestanzt, aber keine rahmennummer (hat mir beweisphotos geschickt). also bin ich so schlau wie früher. kennt keiner hier die decals und kann sie einem zeitraum zuordnen?


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Oktober 2006)

Schade !! 
Das ist glaub ich schon der 3-4 Zaskar Rahmen von dem ich gehört hab das er keine Nummer hat !


----------



## laxerone (19. Oktober 2006)

hier nochmal die decals





der rahmen scheint nicht im originalzustand zu sein sondern nachträglich pulverbeschichtet.


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Oktober 2006)

So nen komischen ZASKAR Schriftzug hab ich noch nie gesehen (bin aber auch nicht so der Experte wie manch anderer hier) ! Sieht irgendwie nach selbstgemacht aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (19. Oktober 2006)

> Sieht irgendwie nach selbstgemacht aus !



ich kann's aber besser !   

denke auch, dass sie selbstgemacht sind.


----------



## Asiafighter (19. Oktober 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> So nen komischen ZASKAR Schriftzug hab ich noch nie gesehen (bin aber auch nicht so der Experte wie manch anderer hier) ! Sieht irgendwie nach selbstgemacht aus !




Vielleicht ist es ja ne "*Halloween EDITION*"


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2006)

ja selbstgemacht - kenn die zaskar decals auch nicht. und ist ganz billig herzustellen wenn du irgendsoein pc-heft grafikprogramm mit SUPERTOLLEN schriftarten und nochvieltolleren cliparts hast. hab so damals unsere autoaufkleber beim abi gemacht.... 

zum rahmen selbst hat doppelt geschraubtes dropout. kann also nur von 93,94,95 sein. 

manmanmann und ich dachte der fred wäre allgemein bekannt. :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130162

wozu macht u.a. moe sich denn die arbeit wenn sie keiner beachtet ? da der rahmen definitv keine originalfarbe hat sind die decals natürlich auch kein stück aussagekräftig. einzig die farbe könnte noch was aussagen (ausser der sereinnummer die wahrscheinlich unter 5cm nasslack verborgen ist [denn keine nummer haben hauptächlich urzassis imho]) 

aber da er wohl eher nicht purple fade und auch nicht türkis war ist es eben von 93-95.


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/18-GT-ZASKAR-LE-...8QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Sieht nicht schlecht aus aber...3,9Kg!??


Achsoo..jetzt versteh ich es...nachdem ich diese andere Auktion -> http://cgi.ebay.de/19-48-26cm-GT-ZA...1QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <- vom selben Verkäufer gesehen hab! Das sind nicht Kg sondern Lbs !


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2006)

oder ganz deutsch - pfund. 
so wie ichs gern hab. geh ich morgens zu meinem bikehändler und sach 4 pfund bauxit bidde !


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2006)

achja da isser wieder.

schönes zyklon in teamscream:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Old-Sch...1QQihZ018QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wieder ? richtig den gabs schon mal und der ging für 350 USD über den Tisch. 
Warum es ihn wieder gibt ? Nun Zitat:

"It is being relisted because the cost to ship the frame to the original winner was $100 more than the final auction price."

das bedeutet die shipping cost von USA nach SPanien würden 455 USD betragen. is klar. GOTTSEIDANK steht ja der Verkäufer zu seinem Wort:

" Winning bidder to pay all FedEx shipping costs, including insurance and delivery confirmation if desired. No added packaging or handling charges! You pay actual shipping costs and not inflated "handling" costs now done so often on eBay by people who don't sell their items for what they think they are worth. "

             

das beste daran: ebay versandinfo
"Ships to
N. and S. America, Europe, Asia, Australia"


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Oktober 2006)

Moin!

Hat mir ein GT Forumsmember gezeigt, ist genau das, was ich schon lange suche.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230039362562

Ich biete da ernsthaft drauf, wenns geht, bitte nicht hochpushen.


----------



## BonelessChicken (20. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich biete da ernsthaft drauf, wenns geht, bitte nicht hochpushen.



Natürlich nicht, ist ja schliesslich keins aus Stahl


----------



## Kint (30. Oktober 2006)

Downhill-MTB, TOP-Zustand !!!
 
GT AGGRESSOR
 
designed by: 


Southern California USA  

naja die PSI angabe ist wichtig für alle die die federung ans fahrergewicht anpassen wollen. macht man doch so bei downhill bikes oder ?




Rahmen: "Triple Triangle" 18 inch

Shimano V-Brake

Schaltung SIS 7x3

GT-Sattel

Felgen: Y2000 by alex 559x20

Bereifung: Cheng Shin Tire, inflate to 40-65 PSI. (280450 kPA)

    

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Aggressor-Dow...5QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



und können wir uns auf ein forumsmitglied als neuen besitzer und höffentlich (!) bald verbreiter dieser prospekte einigen ? gebe gerne was dazu bevor wir uns gegenseitig hochpushen und am ende keienr was hat...(tom.... ) 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190046099218&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (30. Oktober 2006)

sieht echt gut aus...

2004 GT I-Drive Frame. Used by Brian Lopes. Small 4x or small xc frame. Excellent condition, Team colors. No rear shock.

15 inches


was für eure fraun.... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2004-GT-Team-I-...0QQihZ016QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat mir ein GT Forumsmember gezeigt, ist genau das, was ich schon lange suche.
> 
> ...



sauber !


----------



## kingmoe (30. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230039362562
> 
> Ich biete da ernsthaft drauf, wenns geht, bitte nicht hochpushen.



Glückwunsch Manni!

Und für mich gilt das Gesagte für dieses Tel hier, das würde ich sehr gerne haben, dann würde ich auch was anderes Schönes von Gary auf den Markt werfen ;-)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130042206843


----------



## insanerider (30. Oktober 2006)

Moe das ist ja ein Traum...aber ich biete nicht! Versprochen 
Melde mich übrigens noch wg.der Gabel für mein Karakoram, steht nur noch beim Händler zwecks Steuersatz..hab Dich nicht vergessen...
Daniel


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2006)

wow - viel glück ! ! !
ich bin raus - beisst sich in der garage mit dem roten ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Oktober 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230039362562




 MEINS!!!!! 
Danke für die Glückwünsche, ich freu mich auch sehr! Der Verkäufer scheint auch ganz nett zu sein, versucht nun doch das Rad zu versenden.
Endlich! Mein erstes "echtes" GT! Werde mich, sobald es hier bei mir ist, mit Fotos melden. Danach soll es gleich die ersten Winterpokalpunkte mit mir zusammen einfahren.(...irgendwie läuft die Zeit seit gestern Abend langsamer oder täusche ich mich da?)

Manni

P.S. @ versus: Danke nochmal für den Tip!
       @ kingmoe: Schickes Teil, viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (30. Oktober 2006)

@kingmoe
Hab ich schon. Sitz in einer guten Stunde wieder drauf.
Aber..sind das die originalen Decals?


----------



## BonelessChicken (30. Oktober 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Manni!
> 
> Und für mich gilt das Gesagte für dieses Tel hier, das würde ich sehr gerne haben, dann würde ich auch was anderes Schönes von Gary auf den Markt werfen ;-)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130042206843



Ich mag purple zwar nicht, aber der Rahmen scheint ja in traumhaftem Zustand zu sein, viel Glück, hoffentlich klappt das!

So, und das nächste 1993er Zaskar LE in 18" und türkis (ice blue?) in DE ist mein .
Wer macht jetzt den "Vorbestellungs-Thread" auf?


----------



## kingmoe (31. Oktober 2006)

cleiende schrieb:


> @kingmoe
> Hab ich schon. Sitz in einer guten Stunde wieder drauf.
> Aber..sind das die originalen Decals?



Das Schönste wäre eben, dass er 19" ist, das würde super passen. Dann müsste ich mich auch nicht mehr so ärgern, dass der letzte in purple vor ein paar Wochen beim E für knapp über hundert Euro weg ist...

Die Decals können durchaus original sein, zumindest das Avalanche hatte mal dieselbe Farbkombi - und wir wissen ja: Kataloge sind nicht verlässlich, was alle Varianten angeht ;-)


----------



## tomasius (31. Oktober 2006)

@kingmoe

ch werde auch nicht auf das purple Zaskar bieten ... warte stattdessen auf das nächste Xizang. 
Viel Glück also!


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Oktober 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Manni!
> 
> Und für mich gilt das Gesagte für dieses Tel hier, das würde ich sehr gerne haben, dann würde ich auch was anderes Schönes von Gary auf den Markt werfen ;-)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130042206843




sorry habe nicht mitbekommen das der rahmen sozusagen schon vergeben ist. 
ich verspreche ab jetzt die finger von ihm zu lassen.
bin bietetechnisch noch nicht an mein persönliches limit gegangen.

also nochmals sorry.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (31. Oktober 2006)

Aha, bei Nutallabrot ist mein alter Hobel gelandet. Scheint ja schon quer durch Deutschland gereist zu sein.

So sah übrigens das komplette Bike aus:


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Oktober 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sorry habe nicht mitbekommen das der rahmen sozusagen schon vergeben ist.
> ich verspreche ab jetzt die finger von ihm zu lassen.
> bin bietetechnisch noch nicht an mein persönliches limit gegangen.
> 
> also nochmals sorry.




ps:
ich hätte,da ich ja jetzt geld gespart habe,noch eine bitte.
könntet ihr euch von dem folgendem produkt fernhalten ,weil ich das ganz dringend brauche.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190045180656&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009  

wie üblich bedanke ich mich im vorraus


----------



## versus (31. Oktober 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> könntet ihr euch von dem folgendem produkt fernhalten ,weil ich das ganz dringend brauche.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190045180656&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
> 
> wie üblich bedanke ich mich im vorraus



fein fein fein die teile - viel glück


----------



## Deleted61137 (31. Oktober 2006)

Wird das hier jetzt ein "Bitte nicht drauf Bieten" thread !??


----------



## korat (1. November 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Wird das hier jetzt ein "Bitte nicht drauf Bieten" thread !??



nein. es handelt sich um subtile werbung für die angebotenen produkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (1. November 2006)

Aus Stahl und in 22".....-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-22-Mountai...679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330044300678 <-....

....oder braucht jemand noch nen EDGE -> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-edge-56cm-...679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220043195969 <-


----------



## laxerone (1. November 2006)

ging es nicht original mal drum vor "falschen" zaskars zu warnen?

egal. die find ich schön:







http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vintage-GT-mo...7QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Edge-TT-fr...8QQihZ015QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hab kein geld also darf jeder drauf bieten


----------



## cleiende (1. November 2006)

Wieso, der MTB-Rahmen ist echt und der andere auch?
TT kam erst in den späten 80ern/frühen 90ern.


----------



## laxerone (1. November 2006)

sorry, nachdem ich grad diesen thread hier durchgesehen habe und komplett konfusiert bin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245433

muss ich mal wieder feststellen, dass der fluch des internets wohl die mangelnde reflektion der schreibenden auf das schreibende ist (hä  ). in anderen worte: man kann nie so genau erkennen, was nun ernst gemeint und was nicht ist. und der ders verfasst macht sich meist auch zu wenig gedanken darüber.

anyway, da ich jetzt wohl auch in diese falle getappt bin: ich gehe schon davon aus, dass die beiden rahmen oben echt sind (obwohl ich, wenn es darauf an käme ehrlich gesagt auch keine ahnung hätte). ich finde sie wirklich schön, besonders das goldenene edge. habe tatsächlich kein geld. und meinte es ernst, dass dieser thread ja eigentlich eines tages eröffnet wurde um unwissende (wie mich) davor zu warnen, wenn mal wieder ein als zaskar verkleidetes avalanche oder sonstwas bei ebay angeboten wurde. mit anderen worten, dass dieser thread in den letzten beiträgen massiv gehijacked wurde. aber eben, wenn der thread schonmal gehijacked ist, dachte ich mir ich kann auch mal die zwei hübschen rähmchen posten.............kurze reflektionspause.........hoffentlich keinen fehler gemacht....


----------



## Kint (2. November 2006)

ja, nur bleibt die frage was macht man um auktionen zu posten die man selbst haben möchte oder die selten sind und die man anderen zeigen möchte oder die man für völlig uniteressant erklärt hat, aber die spassfaktor bringen im gegensatz zum vegrewaltigte, und zum zeigt her eure, und zum mal wieder was ganz rares fred. 

wir brauchen keine seperaten ebay fred hier, und gt möchte das sicher auch nicht. wer sich für ein zaskar intressiert darf es hier gerne posten - sagen dass er es möchte und wenn er unsicher ist darf hier gerne auch nen anstoss geben so dass über die echtheit diskutiert wird. 

der stahl rahmen ist prä 87 lt katalogen, laut ebay auktionen dürfte es sich so um ein prä 85 er modell handeln, der auktionator ist firstflight - vielleicht schaut man mal auf deren seite nach, da ist es vielleicht zu finden - ansonsten hatte kingmoe mal einen link zu nen mtb hall of fame   gepostet da wurde ein ähnlicher rahmen gezeigt. mein outpost von 89 sieht optisch sehr ähnlich aus. der rahmen der auktioniert wird sollte eins der errsten gt mtbs sein, nach den hybridbikes hatten die ja reichlich erfahrung mit dem bau gesammelt. ein mtb mit bmx genen... wenn man so will.

der zweite rahmen ist halt ein rennrad oder wahrsch. eher der timetrials rahmen. kataloge wälzen hilft bei der frage ob die farbe echt ist. ich würde mit dem 98er starten. wen das bike intressiert - schönes rad. optisch sicher nett, wenn auch lang nicht so gut wie ein roteloxal edge (98---?) imo.


----------



## Kint (2. November 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ps:
> ich hätte,da ich ja jetzt geld gespart habe,noch eine bitte.
> könntet ihr euch von dem folgendem produkt fernhalten ,weil ich das ganz dringend brauche.
> 
> ...



hast du die neuen mit den kiwi sticks die du im auge hattest bekommen ? wenn ja gibts meinen satz nämlich net. ich reg mich grade unmässig drüber auf, dass ebay auktionen die noch zur sommerzeit in mein beobachtet aufgenommen wurden,l auch mit sommerzeit HEUTE noch dargestellt werden. sprich ich kam heute morgen doch tatsächlich zu spät an den pc ????? gehts noch....  habe grade beschlossen heute miese laune zu haben....


----------



## versus (2. November 2006)

laxerone schrieb:


> sorry, nachdem ich grad diesen thread hier durchgesehen habe und komplett konfusiert bin:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245433
> 
> muss ich mal wieder feststellen, dass der fluch des internets wohl die mangelnde reflektion der schreibenden auf das schreibende ist (hä  ). in anderen worte: man kann nie so genau erkennen, was nun ernst gemeint und was nicht ist. und der ders verfasst macht sich meist auch zu wenig gedanken darüber.



habe mir eben auch mal den spass gemacht das schlamassel durchzulesen - sehr kurzweilig ! da macht man sich schon so seine gedanken...

@laxerone: hast schon recht, dass der fred ursprünglich anders gedacht war, aber in ermangelung spassiger fakes wurden es eben immer mehr "so oder so interessante" auktionen, was ich auch gut so finde !


----------



## Davidbelize (2. November 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> hast du die neuen mit den kiwi sticks die du im auge hattest bekommen ? wenn ja gibts meinen satz nämlich net. ich reg mich grade unmässig drüber auf, dass ebay auktionen die noch zur sommerzeit in mein beobachtet aufgenommen wurden,l auch mit sommerzeit HEUTE noch dargestellt werden. sprich ich kam heute morgen doch tatsächlich zu spät an den pc ????? gehts noch....  habe grade beschlossen heute miese laune zu haben....



hab die teile nicht bekommen.
mein gebot war 126 euro plus den verlangten 50 euro porto und aufwandsentschädigung (ich fand das reicht für die naben).

bin auch leider kurz vor schluss überboten worden. 

das mit der laune habe ich auch beschlossen .


----------



## Kint (2. November 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab die teile nicht bekommen.
> mein gebot war 126 euro plus den verlangten 50 euro porto und aufwandsentschädigung (ich fand das reicht für die naben).



mir sagte er 29 usd für intl versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (5. November 2006)

So, ich sitze hier gerade und kotze  
Purple Zassi seit 20 Minuten angeguckt, Browser alle Nase lang aktualisiert - und bei Bieten 10 Sek. vor Schluss passiert nichts. Einfach so. Es dauert fast 30 Sekunden, bis das Gebot ankommt und ich die Mitteilung erhalte, dass ich überboten wurde.  

Schei$$ IE.


----------



## Asiafighter (5. November 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> So, ich sitze hier gerade und kotze
> Purple Zassi seit 20 Minuten angeguckt, Browser alle Nase lang aktualisiert - und bei Bieten 10 Sek. vor Schluss passiert nichts. Einfach so. Es dauert fast 30 Sekunden, bis das Gebot ankommt und ich die Mitteilung erhalte, dass ich überboten wurde.
> 
> Schei$$ IE.



Und ich habe aus Rücksichtnahme extra nicht mitgeboten   

Hatte gedacht Du bist dieser gilli1965 !


----------



## versus (5. November 2006)

shit: das ist mir mal mit einem xcr passiert.
manchmal könnte man die shit-kisten an die wand feuern...


----------



## versus (5. November 2006)

dafür ging mir eben der rote ringle zooka (endlich mal in gebrauchsfähigen 100mm) durch die lappen - grrr...


----------



## GT-Man (6. November 2006)

Herrlich: Ein XCR 2000 (oder auch 3000 bzw. 4000) im XCR 1000 Farbdesign und LTS-1 Decals. Beschrieben als "DownhillmaschiEne".  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-DOWNHILL-FREE...5QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KONI-DU (6. November 2006)

....da hat sich ja das warten gelohnt  
....ich suche ja noch einen neuen 1000er 

Aber wieviel Zeit muß man haben, einen Rahmen so zuändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. November 2006)

uiuiui...

tja DOWNHILLER haben eben mehr zeit, da sie auf das aufwändige grundlagentraining verzichten können ;-)


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STRIKE-ALUMI...2QQihZ020QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


und ein neuer.....http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-VENGEANCE-65...1QQihZ006QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem.......


http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-TEAM-LOTTO-B...9QQihZ003QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

eine GT carbon Gabel.....http://cgi.ebay.com/FORK-GT-700C-RO...4QQihZ013QQcategoryZ56196QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Lotto nur Rahmenset......http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LOTTO-team-5...5QQihZ010QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem...


Riesiges Backwoods....http://cgi.ebay.com/22-5-GT-All-Ter...9QQihZ020QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-moun...7QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/18-GT-Karakoram...2QQihZ017QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


und zuletzt ein IT1.....http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-IT1-2006-Dow...6QQihZ006QQcategoryZ27948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Keine Ahnung ob alles davon eine Warnung wert ist aber das kann jeder für sich entscheiden !


----------



## Kint (10. November 2006)

an dem backwoods ist nix riesig, der winzling ist ein ganz normaler 20" alu rahmen von gt....

der firstflighth rahmen wieder da, das hatte ich auch schon gesehn, habe mich gewundert der hatte auch gar net viel gebracht, zuklein, aber ich habe kein platz mehr anner wand also sind die andern innendeko leute gefragt...
das karakoram ist schön und sein bruder würde gut als paket dazu passen:

k2 ->

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Used-Retro-GT...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

musa mir scheint du grast grade ebay usa nach gt sachen ab. du solltest wissen das bei einfuhr von waren jeglicher art in die eu aus drittländern (also auch usa) sowohl bei neu als auch bei gebrauchtwaren Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zoll zu zahlen ist. insgesamt rund 20% des kaufpreises. bevor du dich jetzt verklickst.....


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (10. November 2006)

Zumindest das IT-1 war letzte Woche schon mal drin. Ging dann für 2030£ weg, aber offensichtlich hat da was nicht geklappt...

N.B. Hat hier schon jemand "Langzeiterfahrung" mit dem Gerät? Bekomme meines im Frühling...


----------



## Kint (10. November 2006)

also meines wissens nach hat noch niemand ausm forum den besitz zugegeben....


----------



## laxerone (10. November 2006)

ich weiss ihr hasst solche fragen, aber trotzdem:

wäre euch dieses Schmuckstück 1000 wert? 






quasi ungefahren gemäss verkäufer (50km, dann keller).


----------



## Kint (10. November 2006)

nein. mir net. ist zwar erster jahrgang und quasi nos is au toll, aber ich habe spass am sammeln und das heisst günstig an gute sachen rankommen im zweifel auch tauschen gegen sachen die man günstig oder teuer bekommen hat und die man abgeben will - ach das spiel gehört einfach dazu... so hergehn und 2 scheine auf den tisch legen und vielleicht damit dem verkäufer noch nen gefallen tun, weil sonst hätte er es nächsten dienstag als 7 tage angebot um 15,23 Uhr reingepackt - startpreis 1,99. neeee geht gar net.... meine meinung. s.


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. November 2006)

> musa mir scheint du grast grade ebay usa nach gt sachen ab. du solltest wissen das bei einfuhr von waren jeglicher art in die eu aus drittländern (also auch usa) sowohl bei neu als auch bei gebrauchtwaren Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zoll zu zahlen ist. insgesamt rund 20% des kaufpreises. bevor du dich jetzt verklickst.....




Naja also schau schon ab und an mal da vorbei und sehe auch einige sachen die ich gern hätte aber war mir halt nie sicher wie das mit dem Zoll usw. verläuft deshalb hab ich da nie auf etwas geboten !    Hab mal im Zoll etc. thread gelesen das waren bis 40USD Zollfrei sein sollen und letztens hab ich noch erfahren das per Pay-Pal keine Bankgebühren zu zahlen wären ! Nun sagst du aber was von 20% und ich weiss nicht mehr weiter !    Würd gern mal bei .com oder auch .co.uk kaufen da es dort ja auch ne menge GT sachen gibt die hier nicht angeboten werden aber auch nichts wirklich teures...halt nur Kleinteile wie V-Brake pipes oder Griffe usw. !


----------



## laxerone (10. November 2006)

ist eigentlich auch meine einstellung. das sammeln und basteln ist ja das schöne. aber verlockend wärs halt schon son hübsches ding unterm A zu haben...


----------



## versus (10. November 2006)

laxerone schrieb:


> ich weiss ihr hasst solche fragen, aber trotzdem:
> 
> wäre euch dieses Schmuckstück 1000 wert?
> 
> quasi ungefahren gemäss verkäufer (50km, dann keller).



so lange diese frage nicht deine erste ist und du es kaufen und nicht verkaufen willst, hat hier glaube ich keiner ein problem mit der frage!
grundsätzlich ein tolles bike, v.a. in dem zustand, aber 1000 euro finde ich echt zu happig, da es sich mit der ausstattung (soweit ich die erkennen kann) schon eher um ein sammlerstück, als um ein anwenderbike handelt. 

für nen tausender dürfte meiner meinung es schon mind. ein sts sein  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (11. November 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Hab mal im Zoll etc. thread gelesen das waren bis 40USD Zollfrei sein sollen und letztens hab ich noch erfahren das per Pay-Pal keine BankgebÃ¼hren zu zahlen wÃ¤ren ! Nun sagst du aber was von 20% und ich weiss nicht mehr weiter !



Alles bis zu einem Warenwert von â¬ 45 ist frei, was in die EU eingefÃ¼hrt wird. DarÃ¼ber wird der Mehrwertsteuersatz draufgeschlagen. (Zum Abholen des Pakets vom Zollamt immer den Ebayausdruck mitbringen! - dient zum Nachweis Ã¼ber den Warenwert und den privaten Kauf)

Siehe auch hier:

http://www.zoll-d.de/faq/reiseverkehr/sonstiges/index.html#gewerblich_fragen18

PS: Paypal hat nichts mit Zoll zu tun.


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. November 2006)

Also nur mal als Beispiel : Ich kaufe etwas von eBay.com für sagen wir mal 20USD + 5USD Versand = 25USD und bezahle über Pay-Pal..dann zahle ich auch nur diese 25USD und sonst nix weiter (also keine Zoll- oder/und Bankgebühren) !??   Das hört sich gut an...nehm ich !


----------



## GT-Man (12. November 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Also nur mal als Beispiel : Ich kaufe etwas von eBay.com für sagen wir mal 20USD + 5USD Versand = 25USD und bezahle über Pay-Pal..dann zahle ich auch nur diese 25USD und sonst nix weiter (also keine Zoll- oder/und Bankgebühren) !??   Das hört sich gut an...nehm ich !



Bingo!!!


----------



## Davidbelize (13. November 2006)

LECKER das bike und GESALZEN der preis.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220048474205&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:DE:2


----------



## Kruko (13. November 2006)

Denke, das wir ohne Gebot durchlaufen. Aber schön ist es


----------



## versus (13. November 2006)

denke ich auch - schon dramatisch, denn für so ein rad wird man nie das geld bekommen, was es eigentlich wert ist.


----------



## Kint (14. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> denke ich auch - schon dramatisch, denn für so ein rad wird man nie das geld bekommen, was es eigentlich wert ist.



ja is doch super... sonst hätte ich mir meine auch in dem umfang gar nicht leisten können.... 

und wer gts verkauft is eh selbst schuld....


----------



## versus (15. November 2006)

kiiiiiiiiiiint (und die anderen langen lulatschen) 22 zoooll:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kultiger-GT-Kara...7QQihZ003QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (15. November 2006)

merci und danke dass de an mich denkst, aber is so. eher lausiger stahl....eher schlechter jahrgang (2000) und allgemein ist roter lack nicht so mein fall. allerdings plante ich schon ihn für so ca 30 zu ersteigern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (16. November 2006)

Na, ob das wohl ein Zaskar ist????????

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR_W0QQitemZ280048010400QQihZ018QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (16. November 2006)

Ich würde jetzt auch mal sagen, dass es keiner ist. ABER: Nur die Tatsache, dass der Abschluss vom Oberrohr hinten abgerundet ist muss noch nicht zwingedn bedeuten, dass es kein Zaskar ist. Das war bei den alten wohl so, aber in jüngerer Zeit gabs durchaus Zaskars mit rundem Abschluss. Ich könnte da z.B. ganz konkret ein 2001er nennen. In dem oben genannten Fall wäre als erstes mal die Rahmennunner interessant...


----------



## versus (16. November 2006)

sieht GENAU WIE MEIN AVALANCHE aus:


----------



## GT-Man (16. November 2006)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:


> I ...aber in jüngerer Zeit gabs durchaus Zaskars mit rundem Abschluss. Ich könnte da z.B. ganz konkret ein 2001er nennen. In dem oben genannten Fall wäre als erstes mal die Rahmennunner interessant...



Nur die älteren Modelle weisen aber ein Verstärkungsblech unterhalb des Oberrohrs im Steuerkopfbereich aus. Der Rahmen hat dieses Blech, aber trotzdem einen runden Abschluss, daher wohl eher kein Zaskar.


----------



## BonelessChicken (16. November 2006)

Yep, ist auf jeden Fall von vor 1996 (wg. Gusset zwischen Oberrohr und  Unterrohr) und kein Zaskar (wg. abgerundetem hinteren Ende vom Oberrohr). Siehe Avalanche von Versus.


----------



## Davidbelize (17. November 2006)

DAS ER DAS ÜBERHAUPT PROBIERT IST NÖTIGUNG UND WITZ ZUGLEICH    



http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-von...7QQihZ011QQcategoryZ85080QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (17. November 2006)

Wieso ? 

Das ist doch ein GT. Es gibt ganz wenige Zaskars mit diesem seltenen Hinterbau.


----------



## GT Driver (17. November 2006)

Zaskar? Ich dachte das wäre das LTS ohne Dämpfer! 

Marke: 	
GT Bicikels 

Kann aber auch sein das es die türkische Produktionsfirma von GT ist, die stellen dann wohl diese Art Räder/Rahmen her.


----------



## Kruko (18. November 2006)

Hy,

ist es ein XIZANG oder ist es keiner??

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-MTB-Rahmen...4QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Eure Meinung ist gefragt. Normalerweise müsste ja am Ende des Oberrohrers GT eingeprägt sein.


----------



## BonelessChicken (18. November 2006)

Wer die Suchfunktion zu nutzen weiss, findet das auch selbst heraus - tagesaktuell


----------



## GT Driver (18. November 2006)

Ich kann das auch nicht so richtig glauben! Der Rahmen ist meiner Meinung nach ein wenig zu dick und das Schaltauge kann man austauschen. Beim Xizang ist es doch auch aus Titan, also in einem Guss, oder irre ich mich da? Wie du auch schon richtig bemerkt hattest, fehlt die wunderschöne Prägung am Oberrohr.







EDIT: Ich habe auch nochmal in 95er GT Katalog geschaut. Dort sieht man gut das es kein austauschbares Schaltauge hat und vor allem, es hat keine Befestigung für einen Gepäckträger.


----------



## Davidbelize (18. November 2006)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> ist es ein XIZANG oder ist es keiner??
> 
> ...



es ist definitiv kein xizang.
ein bekannter von mir hat 2 dieser rahmen beim grossen e ersteigert.
an diesem teil stimmt garnichts, wie zum beispiel :


die steuersätze fallen fast ins steuerrohr das heisst es ist zu gross.
der hinterbau ist auch bei beiden verzogen gewesen.
es ist zwar titan aber leider ist es nicht sehr pfleglich verarbeitet worden.
ich persönlich rate jedem ab von diesem rahmen.


----------



## GT-Man (19. November 2006)

Hier gibts dafür einen echten Xizang für 800 Euro (für kleinere Menschen):
http://cgi.ebay.de/LOOK-GT-XIZANG-T...0QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Außerdem hat der noch:
einen Lighning für 500 Euro (für Riesen) und 
einen Zaskar Team Rahmen für 350 Euro (für Zwerge).
Den Zaskar LE (s.u.) für 290 Euro für Normalos musste ich mir (zu Weihnachten) sichern.


----------



## kingmoe (19. November 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> merci und danke dass de an mich denkst, aber is so. eher lausiger stahl....eher schlechter jahrgang (2000) und allgemein ist roter lack nicht so mein fall. allerdings plante ich schon ihn für so ca 30 zu ersteigern....



Das ist doch der perfekte (weil Stahl und wohl nicht so teuer) Rahmen für Experimente/Umbauten, z.B. auf horizontale Ausfaller oder Disc-Aufnahme oder... ;-)
Also hau rein!
Steht dem blauen, den du mir mal vermacht hast auch noch bevor


----------



## GT-Man (19. November 2006)

Und schwupps ist nur noch der Xizang übrig.



GT-Man schrieb:


> Hier gibts dafür einen echten Xizang für 800 Euro (für kleinere Menschen):
> http://cgi.ebay.de/LOOK-GT-XIZANG-T...0QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Außerdem hat der noch:
> ...


----------



## -lupo- (19. November 2006)

GT Talera aus Stahl:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Moun...9QQihZ017QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. November 2006)

wieder was zum aus der haut fahren:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300051800948&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

könnte fast aus der ebay-qualitätskontrolle sein. das dürfte die so ziemlich unverschämteste artikelbeschreibung sein, die ich je gelesen habe.


----------



## Kruko (21. November 2006)

@versus

Das ist mehr als frech. Es stellt sich zwar die Frage, was es nun ist. Ob GT oder Rocky. Aber einen Riesen wird der Verkäufer wohl nicht finden (Rahmenhöhe 110 CM!!!!!) 

Oder kennt einer von Euch einen Typen in der Nachbarschaft, der ca. 4 m groß ist


----------



## Kint (22. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> wieder was zum aus der haut fahren:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300051800948&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1
> 
> könnte fast aus der ebay-qualitätskontrolle sein. das dürfte die so ziemlich unverschämteste artikelbeschreibung sein, die ich je gelesen habe.




einfach nur arm...


----------



## versus (22. November 2006)

@kint:aber dieser kandidat

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-von...7QQihZ011QQcategoryZ85080QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hats kapiert ;-) oder warst du nicht zufällig der zweite ?


----------



## Kint (22. November 2006)

nee der erste was sich dann letztendlich als zweiter von oben zeigt....;-)


----------



## Kint (22. November 2006)

absolut krude zusammenstellung. karakoram mit specialized nabe und caramba double barrels ( JA-AH !)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=320051826333&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## kingmoe (23. November 2006)

Zwar keine Warnung, sondern eher ein "Hinterherheulen"... Hat das STS für 383,- Euro - INKLUSIVE King-Steuersatz und fast komplett auf Rollenlager umgebaut - wenigstens einer aus dem Forum hier ergattert?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160051215586&rd=1&rd=1

Aber ich will nicht klagen, denn Dank Laxerone (MERCI!!!) aus dem Forum stellt sich mir nun die Frage: Purple mit silbernen oder schwarzen Teilen aufbauen?!

)


----------



## versus (23. November 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Zwar keine Warnung, sondern eher ein "Hinterherheulen"... Hat das STS für 383,- Euro - INKLUSIVE King-Steuersatz und fast komplett auf Rollenlager umgebaut - wenigstens einer aus dem Forum hier ergattert?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160051215586&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> ...




ich wars nicht  
hatte ich gesehen und auch kräftig schlucken müssen...
bei den thermoplasts schaue ich gar nicht mehr so recht hin, weil die letzten immer weit über der 500er grenze gelandet sind... 
vielleicht besser so   

purple hmmm... wie wärs mit roten teilen als bad-taste-edition


----------



## Davidbelize (23. November 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Zwar keine Warnung, sondern eher ein "Hinterherheulen"... Hat das STS für 383,- Euro - INKLUSIVE King-Steuersatz und fast komplett auf Rollenlager umgebaut - wenigstens einer aus dem Forum hier ergattert?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160051215586&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> ...




SEID BERUHIGT JUNGS,ES IST IM FORUM GELANDET:    
ICH BIN EIN BISSCHEN FROH DAS IHR NICHT AUFGEPASST HABT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (23. November 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> SEID BERUHIGT JUNGS,ES IST IM FORUM GELANDET:
> ICH BIN EIN BISSCHEN FROH DAS IHR NICHT AUFGEPASST HABT.



Schön, damit kann ich gut leben!


----------



## versus (23. November 2006)

sauber ! alles schön beisammen halten !


----------



## Kint (23. November 2006)

richtig - so ists fein..... 

wo du hier reingeschaut hast davidbelize hast du doch mit sicherheit auch die pm gelesen bezüglich der roten gt naben - hm ? haben wir uns da schon ausgemehrt oder ist das bei dir auch ein etwas länger dauernder prozess - wie bei mir ?


----------



## Kint (23. November 2006)

der wird nicht alt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250053177013&fromMakeTrack=true

falls jemand intresse an nem schwarzen pantera hat ;-)


----------



## Davidbelize (23. November 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> richtig - so ists fein.....
> 
> wo du hier reingeschaut hast davidbelize hast du doch mit sicherheit auch die pm gelesen bezüglich der roten gt naben - hm ? haben wir uns da schon ausgemehrt oder ist das bei dir auch ein etwas länger dauernder prozess - wie bei mir ?



du sagst es,ich bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig wie das mit dem lts weitergehen soll


----------



## -lupo- (24. November 2006)

Komplettes 20" GT Zaskar LE in der komischen Aubergine-Orange-Chamäleonfarbe:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Zaskar-LE-GT-La...ryZ98083QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (24. November 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Komplettes 20" GT Zaskar LE in der komischen Aubergine-Orange-Chamäleonfarbe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Zaskar-LE-GT-La...ryZ98083QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem



das teil war schon vor längerer zeit einmal beim gr. e eingestellt.
schöner rahmen (mir leider zu gross), aber der rest ist eine einzige katastrophe.  

dieser rahmen nur mit schwarzen parts und lrs.... lecker lecker


----------



## -lupo- (24. November 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das teil war schon vor längerer zeit einmal beim gr. e eingestellt.
> schöner rahmen (mir leider zu gross), aber der rest ist eine einzige katastrophe.
> 
> dieser rahmen nur mit schwarzen parts und lrs.... lecker lecker



Ist es das Gleiche wo schon mal eine Diskussion wg. der Farbe gab? Ich dachte es sei an Anderes. Aber du hast Recht, die Zusammensetzung trifft auch nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## laxerone (24. November 2006)

das ding ist jetzt schon seit eeewigkeiten beim grossen E (und ist jenes über das schon im "eloxierte GT's diskutiert wurde). mal ists zum sofortkauf, mal zum angebot machen, mal als auktion drin. aber startpreis immer $850,-. nur so richtig wollen wills zu dem preis niemand...


----------



## Kint (24. November 2006)

der rahmen und gabel  D ) wird bei mir konstant bei ebay beobachtet und alle zwei drei monate frage ich den verkäufer ob er nicht overseas shipped, denn bisher immer nur usa oder sogar nur abholung. er will nicht. auf teufel komm raus will er nicht und er will auch nicht einsehn, dass alivio nicht mal das verschicken lohnt. sturkopp, aber irgendwann werde ich siegen, denn die farbe ist einfach nur abgefahren....


----------



## der T (25. November 2006)

Wer hat für mich nen Satz Tretlager-Lagerung und Dämpfer Shims 
LTS-DH-97

Suche verzweifelt...stöhn


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-RTS-USA-made...8QQihZ007QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



http://cgi.ebay.com/Team-GT-Edge-Ti...4QQihZ006QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (25. November 2006)

etwas für kurzentschlossene

neuer GT LTS

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=200049924226&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## GT Driver (25. November 2006)

Das RTS sieht ja noch richtig gut aus, gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. Leider wohne ich für das LTS in Deutschland, und dahin verschickt er leider nicht. Schade.


----------



## Kint (25. November 2006)

möchte mein unverständnis übwer meine mangelnde motivation heute zum ausdruck bringen. erstenns schwächt das die erfolgsroute von team nord zum zweiten hab ich diese auktion heute verpennnt.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=300050362346&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. November 2006)

Bis auf den Sattel und die CODA Nabe sieht's ja ganz nett aus aber wenn du es verpasst hast gehört es dann nicht eher in den "...durch die lappen gegangen" thread !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (25. November 2006)

ja. gehört es. wollte nur hier meinen ärger zum ausdruck darüber bringen. rahmen und gabel allein sind bei ebay so viel wert wie der auktionspreis. bin immer noch


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. November 2006)

Preis ist echt ein Schnäppchen aber was solls....hab mich auch schon über verpasste oder überbotene Sachen geärgert....naja davon kommen die Teile auch nicht wieder !


----------



## Kint (25. November 2006)

yepp.


----------



## GT Driver (26. November 2006)

Der Preis ist wirklich sehr gut, für ein Komplett LTS.

Der Rahmen ist gestern für 132 Euronen raus gegangen... Leider hatte ich nicht mehr das nötige Kleingeld, sonst hätte ich mir den wohl noch gegönnt.


----------



## zoomi (26. November 2006)

Mein DHi 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-DHI-Race-Downhill-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ160056177826QQihZ006QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (26. November 2006)

aha.


----------



## GTdanni (26. November 2006)

Das wär doch was für _-TBC HIV-_

Cu Danni


----------



## Kruko (27. November 2006)

Mal wieder was feines beim großen E.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Xizang-Titan-...3QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Asiafighter (27. November 2006)

26" Mountainbike "Outpost Trail All GT Terra" in Rot, 18-Gang mit U-Brake, Raum Köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (27. November 2006)

der preis oder was ist daran toll asiafighter ? 
übrigens hat wer das mitverfolgt hat - 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250053177013&fromMakeTrack=true

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3210974&postcount=665

jetzt einen mindestpreis zu verkraften....


----------



## -lupo- (28. November 2006)

@Kint:
Klar doch  Wollte ihm genau die gleiche Frage stellen; warst du es?

Hier noch ein Zassi aus "drüben" in der geilen Farbe, für etwas weniger Geld: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-LE-Mo...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EDITH sagt: Zwar kein MTB, aber ein waschechtes GT (Sonnen-Brille anziehen!):

http://cgi.ebay.fr/BMX-GT-PRO-PERFO...QQihZ004QQcategoryZ106736QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (28. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250053177013&fromMakeTrack=true


der mann will leider nicht nach germany versenden.
er sagt er hätte schon mal ein gt nach frankreich geschickt und das wäre nur stress gewesen.
ich lies es mir aber nicht nehmen ihm zu sagen das er dann bestimmt nen euro mehr machen würde.     

wen er das geld nicht braucht, na dann selber schuld.


----------



## -lupo- (28. November 2006)

Hehe, ich sehe der Rahmen interessiert mehrere hier !

Ich werde passen, so oder so.


----------



## versus (28. November 2006)

@gt_heini: jaaa der könnte mir schon auch gefallen!
aber der geht sicher wieder weit über die schmerzgrenze hinaus...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (28. November 2006)

Schickes altes Stahl-Avalanche als Rahmen-Gabel-Vorbau-Set, leider nicht meine Größe, sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen:

Retro!! Gt Avalanche 1992" Kult!!Selten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (28. November 2006)

MEINER ! ! ! bitte, bitte  

Meine bessere Hälfte soll im nächsten Frühjahr mitfahren. - Ein Zaskar wäre da einfach zu schade


----------



## Kint (28. November 2006)

neee. ich habe ihm keine fragen gestellt. ursprünglich wars als pantera drin. (schwarzer panter  ????) gerade kappe konnte man sehen/erahnen. deshalb hatte ich es hier mit "der wird nicht alt" gepostet. hat anscheinend keinen interessiert. 

dann hat sich offensichtlich jemand nach dem or abschluss erkundigt und den verkäufer auf seinen irrtum aufmerksam gemacht.... nur da keine gebote vorlagen konnte dieser das angebot noch ändern und hat flugs noch einen mindestpreis dazugepackt...  mich hat der rahmen von anfang an nicht intressiert, da ich ausschliesslich 20" und größer fahre.... 

damit hat sich jemand sein schnäpchen für nen zwar zerkratzten aber sonst schicken schwarzen zaskar von 97 verbaut.... 
doof gelaufen.


----------



## versus (29. November 2006)

tomasius schrieb:


> Meine bessere Hälfte soll im nächsten Frühjahr mitfahren. - Ein Zaskar wäre da einfach zu schade



autsch - wenn sie das mal bloss nicht liest


----------



## Kruko (29. November 2006)

tomasius schrieb:


> MEINER ! ! ! bitte, bitte
> 
> Meine bessere Hälfte soll im nächsten Frühjahr mitfahren. - Ein Zaskar wäre da einfach zu schade



Damit dürfte ich meiner Frau nicht kommen. Der Ärger ist mehr als vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Davidbelize (29. November 2006)

hey leute da gibts was beim gr. e das möchte ich mir zu weihnachten schenken.
die auktion läuft am sonntag aus,mehr kann ich euch nicht verraten da es sonst kein geschenk wäre und ich ärger mit dem weihnachtsmann bekomme.
soviel sei gesagt, so schön kann weihnachten sein und es ist eine runde sache. 

      

ihr habt bestimmt keine ahnung    

und vielen dank das ihr alle die freude ob dieses objektes mit mir teilt.
gt`ler sind schon ein denk und merkwürdiges völkchen.


----------



## tomasius (29. November 2006)

> autsch - wenn sie das mal bloss nicht liest



... wenigstens soll sie von mir ein GT bekommen.  

Ich könnte natürlich auch hier mal mitbieten !  







Also, es soll ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden. Also nicht mitbieten, Weihnachten ist doch das Fest der Nächstenliebe.  

Dieses seltene Zaskar wäre natürlich auch in Betracht zu ziehen, oder ? 






http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKER-ALURAHMEN-HANDGESCHWEISST-NEU_W0QQitemZ250055196312QQihZ015QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß, Tom


----------



## GTdanni (29. November 2006)

Und welcher völlig bescheuerte Typ hat diesen Mist gekauft? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ALURAHMEN-ALL...1QQihZ010QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Soweit ich mich erinnere war der letzte Rahmen der so weg ging nen 28". 

Na mal sehen was es wirklich ist. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Kruko (29. November 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und welcher völlig bescheuerte Typ hat diesen Mist gekauft?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ALURAHMEN-ALL...1QQihZ010QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...




na ja, laut den Aufklebern auf den Sitzstreben handelt es sich ja um einen LTS      

Falls der neue Besitzer hier reinschaut, wird er sich wundern, warum die LTS alle ein wenig anders ausschauen


----------



## GTdanni (29. November 2006)

Ich glaube der neue Besitzer wundert sich nicht und macht als erstes die LTS Aufkleber ab.    

Ich habe schon beim letzten mal überlegt ob ich für 69 zuschlagen soll, nun hab ich es bei 59 getan. 

Wenn Tom den kleineren "Zaskarrahmen" bekommt, der ja der selbe ist wie der "LTS" bin ich mal gespannt auf nen Ausstausch der Erfahrungen. 

Cu danni


----------



## Davidbelize (29. November 2006)

DAS PASSIERT WENN MAN NICHT VERSENDEN WILL



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250053177013&rd=1&rd=1




obwohl für diesen preis hätte ich es auch gerne ersteigert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (29. November 2006)

komisch als es noch ein pantera war, war er gegen gebühr (10 GBP) dazu noch bereit.....


----------



## kingmoe (30. November 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich glaube der neue Besitzer wundert sich nicht und macht als erstes die LTS Aufkleber ab.
> 
> Ich habe schon beim letzten mal Ã¼berlegt ob ich fÃ¼r 69â¬ zuschlagen soll, nun hab ich es bei 59â¬ getan.
> 
> ...



GlÃ¼ckwunsch! HÃ¤tte ich es gesehen, hÃ¤tte ich bei dem Preis auch  Nicht lange Ã¼berlegt!
Bin gespannt, was du draus machst 



Davidbelize schrieb:


> DAS PASSIERT WENN MAN NICHT VERSENDEN WILL
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250053177013&rd=1&rd=1



Tataaaa! http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250055742374


----------



## versus (30. November 2006)

@danni: da bin ich auch mal auf den fertigen aufbau gespannt. 

@david: stimmt! an mein "von mir an mich geschenk" habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht ! ! ! das sind doch erfahrungsgemäß die tollsten ;-)

@moe: dann kanns ja jetzt wieder von vorne los gehen - falls jemand noch lust auf den verkäufer hat.


----------



## Kruko (30. November 2006)

tomasius schrieb:


> http://i10.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/7b/3c/b878_3.JPG[/IMG]
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKER-ALURAHMEN-HANDGESCHWEISST-NEU_W0QQitemZ250055196312QQihZ015QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Hat sich einer mal den geänderten Text durchgelesen. Habe ich etwas verpasst oder seit wann ist die IFMA Anfang des Jahres?? Und die Beantwortung seiner Frage ist auch Klasse.


----------



## versus (30. November 2006)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hat sich einer mal den geänderten Text durchgelesen. Habe ich etwas verpasst oder seit wann ist die IFMA Anfang des Jahres?? Und die Beantwortung seiner Frage ist auch Klasse.


sehr kurzweilig !
kein experte, aber greift auf der ifma prototypen ab - schon klar...


----------



## cleiende (30. November 2006)

Interessant ist auch das Tobias Alt darauf bietet, der sollte es wissen.


----------



## versus (30. November 2006)

schönes detail ist auch das schief aufgeprägte gt-logo auf der or-endkappe.


----------



## GT Driver (30. November 2006)

Man beachte auch die Löcher für die Gepäckträgerbefestigung am Rahmen. Es kann doch sein das es ein "ZASKER" ist, aber ein "ZASKAR" ist es nicht wirklich. Wre es kaufen will, soll es kaufen, ich werde es auf jeden Fall nicht tun.


----------



## salzbrezel (30. November 2006)

Die Antwort ist schon eine echte Frechheit!
Wenn man bei dem Verkäufer kauft, weiß man ja vorher schon, wie freundlich der Herr bei evtl. Rücksprache etc ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (30. November 2006)

Ich hab heute das Geld für meine "LTS" überwiesen. 

Mal sehen was da ankommt, was ich draus mache weiß ich noch nicht. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Deleted 5247 (6. Dezember 2006)

Ein GT Nachbau, der ausnahmsweise mal nicht als GT angepriesen wird - Respekt!


----------



## versus (6. Dezember 2006)

schon ein schönes, aber das wird wohl kaum für den startpreis weggehen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170057887130&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Dezember 2006)

Bei der Austattung glaub ich auch nicht dran das es für den Preis verkauft wird...aber man weiss ja nie...bei eBay lauern so einige !




> International bidders welcome at acctual shipping cost.



http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-TITANIUM-XIZ...3QQihZ007QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (7. Dezember 2006)

Aller guten Dinge sind drei:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250053177013&fromMakeTrack=true

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250055742374

und jetzt:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250058406810

Hat er da überhaupt schon wieder die ebay-Gebühren raus


----------



## cleiende (7. Dezember 2006)

Hätte er, wenn er mehr und bessere Fotos eingestellt hätte. "Versand nur in UK" - kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (8. Dezember 2006)

hat also jemand ein schwarzes zassi für 80 erstanden - ok....alles gut ausgegangen....


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Dezember 2006)

so hier ein weihnachtsgeschenk für den gtler der schon alles hat.
sind leider keine bilder dabei (er will sie noch einstellen) ,aber wir wissen worum es hier geht.



http://cgi.ebay.com/1996-Gt-Zaskar_...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  


dieses teil wird jede woche um 100 dollar billiger.
das heisst das ich ab mitte januar über einen kauf nachdenke.    


http://cgi.ebay.com/Zaskar-LE-GT-La...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Dezember 2006)

hier die info des verkäufers des neuen zaskars ob er nach deutschland versendet

Wow, the inquiries from germany out number the ones in the US like 4 to 1. If I sell it and it goes to Germany it would cost at least $300.00 to ship That is what I was told at least. Check back with me


tja,die grösseren gt-fans sind halt doch wir.


----------



## Kint (11. Dezember 2006)

das ist ja nix neus....  man muss nur mal die einschlägigen foren vergleichen..... 

und die 300 usd sind mal wieder fedex und co.... fragmal nach global express. ist mit tracking und kostet nur ein drittel....


----------



## Kruko (12. Dezember 2006)

"neuer" RTS beim großen E...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-mettal...4QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hat sich erstmal erledigt


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Dezember 2006)

hab ich so noch nie gesehen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CARBON-GTS-STS-...ryZ27948QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



und das mit dem carbon travel-chip ist auch recht hübsch (er hätte das teil nur noch ein bisschen kleiner machen müssen).


----------



## Deleted 5247 (12. Dezember 2006)

gt-heini schrieb:


> "neuer" RTS beim großen E...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-mettal...4QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> hat sich erstmal erledigt



...und wieder da - sehr seltsam:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-RTS-me...8QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (12. Dezember 2006)

tja, will es wohl spannend machen und die 1 Euro-Bieter anlocken


----------



## jedinightmare (19. Dezember 2006)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> ...und wieder da - sehr seltsam:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-RTS-me...8QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich biete mir hier nen Wolf... was ist das eigentlich für ein Modell? Weiß das wer?? Haben will.


----------



## Kint (19. Dezember 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Ich biete mir hier nen Wolf... was ist das eigentlich für ein Modell? Weiß das wer?? Haben will.



ja jedi - das steht sogar im link drin. ein gt rts.... das erste serien fully, von gt. 5cm federweg munterer pedalrückschlag oder wie sich ein klassiker unlängst beeilt hat zu manifestieren -  "...federungstechnisch rotz..." was ich so nicht ganz sehe. ein schönes fully ab 93 bis 97 (eigentlich 96 aber uneigentlich eben 97). schwer... naja, 3,25 kg hat ein 18" rahmen schon - zumindest mit der stahl schwinge, die die alten und später die günstigen hatten....

noleen dämpfer für dens so gut wie keinen ersatz gibt, (ausser risse sonderanfertigung für ein paar $$$$s)  

ES PASST KEINE DOPPELBRÜCKENGABEL RAN ! und tioga discs sind auch fehl am platz bei so nem schönen teil....

obwohl ich hab noch nen pic wo ich mal testweise die monster reingeschoben habe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (19. Dezember 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> ja jedi - das steht sogar im link drin. ein gt rts....
> ES PASST KEINE DOPPELBRÜCKENGABEL RAN ! und tioga discs sind auch fehl am platz bei so nem schönen teil....
> obwohl ich hab noch nen pic wo ich mal testweise die monster reingeschoben habe....



Hi Kint, danke... aber RTS war klar. Da gab´s aber doch irgendwie RTS-1 bis 4 glaub ich, oder?

Ich merk´ schon, Ihr hasst meine Discwheels... 

By the way: Wer auf retro steht sollte sich das hier einmal ansehen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250061832419&rd=1&rd=1

1990er Avalanche? Wenn´s keiner haben will, ich nehme es sofort!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Dezember 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> By the way: Wer auf retro steht sollte sich das hier einmal ansehen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250061832419&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> 1990er Avalanche? Wenn´s keiner haben will, ich nehme es sofort!!!



Ich würde es gerne nehmen, suche ja schon länger. Wäre schön, wenn ich es bekommen könnte.


----------



## Kint (21. Dezember 2006)

ich bin  mir nicht ganz sicher obs nicht auch ein timberline ( schoss mir beim betrachten des schriftzuges so durch den kopp) sein könnte... aber die farbe schreit avalanche.... müsste ich mein 91 oder 92 sein... die tequila sunrise ära....
von meiner seite keine einwände manni - schnapps dir tiehscher.... 

jedi: rts gabs 1-3 mein ich und tema latürnich... dass gezeigte wurde mir mal für 300 angeboten aber zu klein.... müsste von 96 sein und ich meine entweder 2 oder 3 sein.... also ein zerlegtes komplettbike...

zu dem anderen post von dir (ja jetzt bashing en masse... ) der link zum zaskar fred gabs im mal wieder zaskar fred schon VIEEEEL weiter oben....

achja und so selten ist o. diskutiertes avalanche nich dass es im ganz rares reingehört - oder ?  

und die disks sind nicht ******** nur am gt sindse ********...aber ein altes tomac bike oder ein koga von greg H. da müsssen sie ja geradezu ran....... 

hast du eigentlich lizenzgebühren von lego verlangt dass die ein modell deines fortbewegungsmittels produzieren ? (weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen neffen sauteuer der scheiss)

http://www.lego.com/starwars/products/classic1.asp?productid=6209

 


und damit du auch noch was zu lachen hast nach deiner wiedergeburt hier im forum ( ) hier mal aus der zeit als ich ne monster gabel ( ja die 03er marzochi monster mit 200mm fw) zuhause hatte und albern war.... 
click 4 big...:





(man beachte die kombination mit tomslikkkks  )

so schöne weihnachten euch allen....


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-AERO-EDGE-...4QQihZ016QQcategoryZ72573QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (21. Dezember 2006)

ich seh *.*


----------



## versus (22. Dezember 2006)

sah ich auch, aber ein glück ist mir der rahmen zu wuchtig - wer weiss, was sonst passiert wäre ;-)


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Dezember 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-AERO-EDGE-...4QQihZ016QQcategoryZ72573QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




genau das richtige bike für den weihnachtsmann


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Dezember 2006)

könnte ein schnäppchen werden!
habe nachgefragt und die mitteilung bekommen das er auch nach d versendet.
habe allerdings geschrieben das ich nur den rahmen möchte.
ehrlich gesagt ist er mir zu gross,aber da sich gerade eine nette andere möglichkeit ergibt,wollte ich diese info mal in die runde werfen.


ist ein 20 zoll.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260065800441&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:DE:1


da dieses teil sich anscheinend mehr beim grossen e aufhält und nicht auf der strasse, sollte man das schon ändern.


----------



## BonelessChicken (22. Dezember 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich würde es gerne nehmen, suche ja schon länger. Wäre schön, wenn ich es bekommen könnte.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch Manni!  
Schönes 1992er Avalanche. Ich musste wirklich schwer an mich halten nicht zu bieten. Aber die Tatsache daß ich das Bike ohne den Tip im Forum ohnehin nicht gefunden hätte bei ebay und ich schon ein 1991er Avalanche habe, haben mich dann doch bewogen nur zu beobachten.

Viel Spaß damit, sehr schönes Bike, für den hoffentlich sehr guten Zustand ist das nach entsprechendem Rück/Umbau sicher ein Top-Schnäppchen.

Hoffentlich gibt es bald entsprechende Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (22. Dezember 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> By the way: Wer auf retro steht sollte sich das hier einmal ansehen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250061832419&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> 1990er Avalanche? Wenn´s keiner haben will, ich nehme es sofort!!!





Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich würde es gerne nehmen, suche ja schon länger. Wäre schön, wenn ich es bekommen könnte.




 *MEINS!*


----------



## jedinightmare (22. Dezember 2006)

Yo - herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Avalanche... WO BLEIBT MEINE PROVISION..?? 

Kint, das sind bei mir keine Tiogas sondern UNIDISCS - quasi die Laufräder mit Nylon bezogen. Im Gegensatz zu den Tiogas um Welten leiser (die klangen ja wie leere Ölfässer) und leichter. 

Hatte bei Lego angefragt, aber die haben mich an Lucasfilm verwiesen... und Old George war schneller mit dem Lizenzeintragen 

Möge die Macht mit euch allen sein und frohe Weihnacht!!!

HO-HO-HO


----------



## cleiende (22. Dezember 2006)

@manni
My dear, ich habe lange (sehr sehr lange) gezögert, denn der Mann der mein Büro teilt wohnt in Augsburg und meinem Sohn hätte der Bock bald gepasst.
Jahresendstimmung.
Enjoy!


----------



## jedinightmare (24. Dezember 2006)

Ja, was haben wir denn hier? 

Alu? CroMo? Alu mit CroMo???? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140067041154&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. Dezember 2006)

Ein 1196xxxx Zaskar LE in 18" fÃ¼r ca. 152â¬ Sofort-Kauf....aber in USA !

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-Mount...9QQihZ016QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Dezember 2006)

MIST ICH HABS VERPASST.DAS PASSIERT ABER AUCH NUR ZU WEIHNACHTEN,WENN DIE FAMILIE ZU BESUCH IST:     



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190064039192&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009




und frohe weihnachten an stsfreak, und ich hoffe du weisst was du für glück gehabt hast.    


show me this bike when its ready.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (29. Dezember 2006)

Was ist los? Ihr lasst Euch das durch die Lappen gehen?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=006&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=160065836814&rd=1&rd=1
Keiner hat nen Kumpel in den USA der das "abschiesst" und weiterversendet?
Da ich bereits ein ZR 1.0 in 56cm besitze habe ich nicht geboten.
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## GTdanni (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte Angst das die gruselige Alte mitkommt .... 



..... 




Cu Danni


----------



## jedinightmare (29. Dezember 2006)

Das ist Wendy.


----------



## kingmoe (29. Dezember 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich hatte Angst das die gruselige Alte mitkommt ....


 



jedinightmare schrieb:


> Das ist Wendy.



Wendy mitkommt, gibt´s nur wieder Ärger...


----------



## kingmoe (29. Dezember 2006)

@cleiende: Dann kann man doch auch gleich den hier kaufen und Zoll etc. sparen:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330066212444
 

Mir sind eh beide zu klein...


----------



## cleiende (29. Dezember 2006)

Also ich fand den Edge mit Gabel (!) schöner. 
Abgesehen davon daß ich ein US-Zwischenlager und null Transportkosten über den Teich hätte - der Rest....ist immer "mal sehen".
Aber Recht habt ihr, das ist schon ein Gruselmonster auf dem Bild.


----------



## jedinightmare (29. Dezember 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wendy mitkommt, gibt´s nur wieder Ärger...



Ist Wendy nicht eigentlich die Freundin von Bob (dem Baumeister)?


----------



## Kint (1. Januar 2007)

ich kotz. seit dem der das erste mal auftauchte frag ich den verkäufer bei jedem wiedereinstellen nach versand nach deutschland und nur den rahmen. er sacht immer ne is nich....

und jetzte ? A*****loch  



Davidbelize schrieb:


> könnte ein schnäppchen werden!
> habe nachgefragt und die mitteilung bekommen das er auch nach d versendet.
> habe allerdings geschrieben das ich nur den rahmen möchte.
> ehrlich gesagt ist er mir zu gross,aber da sich gerade eine nette andere möglichkeit ergibt,wollte ich diese info mal in die runde werfen.
> ...


----------



## alf2 (2. Januar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @cleiende: Dann kann man doch auch gleich den hier kaufen und Zoll etc. sparen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330066212444
> 
> ...



Schöne Rahmen!

Schade, dass es die nie in 50 oder 52 gibt  . Hätte gerne so ein Ding!


----------



## salzbrezel (2. Januar 2007)

Achtung... Schnäppchenalarm!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...2QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dafür würde ich vielleciht ein Drittel des Preises bezahlen. Gut, dass es hinten aufgebockt ist, da fällt garnicht auf, dass die Geometrie in der Einstellung total im Popo ist. Selbst auf 80mm runtergedreht halte ich die Psylo in einem alten Zassi für grenzwertig.

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (2. Januar 2007)

Verchromter 18"-Zöller vom alten Mann ;-)

http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=10858

Mit zu klein, sonst schon weg.


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Januar 2007)

@ kingmoe

Hätt mich ja schon interessiert , aber anschauen kann ich´s leider net - schade


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. Januar 2007)

die wollen wohl nicht mehr von jedem gelesen werden


----------



## tomasius (2. Januar 2007)

Wer noch ein wenig Weihnachtsgeld übrig hat ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/1996-GT-Zaskar-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß & ein frohes, neues Jahr,

Tom


----------



## cleiende (3. Januar 2007)

der Bock ist nicht zum ersten Mal zu verkaufen


----------



## jedinightmare (3. Januar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> der Bock ist nicht zum ersten Mal zu verkaufen



Warum?


----------



## Kruko (3. Januar 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Achtung... Schnäppchenalarm!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...2QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Geht schon mit dem Preis runter.  Vielleicht wird es ja doch noch das besagte Schnäppchen!!!


----------



## kingmoe (3. Januar 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> @ kingmoe
> Hätt mich ja schon interessiert , aber anschauen kann ich´s leider net - schade



"Oldman" verkauft in einem anderen Forum ein (nachträglich) verchromtes Rahmenset. Karakoram 18" mit GT-Gabel (auch Chrom), Innenlager und neuem XTR-Steuersatz für 155,- Taler

Foto:







Rahmen ist auf dem Bild sehr staubig, sieht wohl abgewischt besser aus!


----------



## GT-Man (4. Januar 2007)

Ein i-drive Team Rahmen für 158 Euro! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=190066628090&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (4. Januar 2007)

Schau Dir mal die Delle an - hast du da noch Vertrauen in den Rahmen? Der Lenker ist sicher auch direkt vor der Eisdiele gebrochen.


----------



## GT-Man (4. Januar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die Delle an - hast du da noch Vertrauen in den Rahmen?



Also ich hätte damit keine Probleme.


----------



## laxerone (4. Januar 2007)

Nach fast 3monatigem hin und her hat der verkäufer jetzt doch einen rückzieher gemacht 
er hat es nicht gebacken bekommen, mir die kiste in einzelteilen über den teich zu schicken (angeblich war der rahmen zu gross für eine usps konforme sendung, was natürlich völliger quatsch ist).
wenigstens hab ich meine kohle wieder (inkl. paypal gebühren), hab ganz schön geschwitzt, weil weder bewertung noch paypal käuferschutz noch sonstirgendwas wär nach dieser langen zeit möglich gewesen.
jetzt geht es wieder auf die jagd nach etwas blauem/schwarzem/grünem




laxerone schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZASKAR-LE-cus...QQcmdZViewItem
> mainz


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> "Oldman" verkauft in einem anderen Forum ein (nachträglich) verchromtes Rahmenset. Karakoram 18" mit GT-Gabel (auch Chrom), Innenlager und neuem XTR-Steuersatz für 155,- Taler
> 
> Foto:
> 
> ...



aha ! das parkett liegt schon, aber die bauendreinigung ist noch nicht durch - vielleicht kann der gute dann bald mal wieder aufs rad hocken 

finde das rahmenset übrigens echt schick ! ! !


----------



## tofu1000 (5. Januar 2007)

und gleich noch ein schmuckes karakoram aus der bucht.... in rot......

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-Klassiker...9QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Titanium-Roa...084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300067777819


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (7. Januar 2007)

Kann es sein, dass du ein GT-Rennrad suchst  ???


----------



## GTdanni (7. Januar 2007)

Und dieses wäre ein sehr schönes Rennrad. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Januar 2007)

WAR 3 MINUTEN ZU SPÄT ZU HAUSE UND ES ÄRGERT MICH ÜBERHAUPT NICHT     :kotz:  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200063286387&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Januar 2007)

> Kann es sein, dass du ein GT-Rennrad suchst  ???



Nee...RR ist nicht so mein Fall sonst wäre das sicher was für mich gewesen !


----------



## versus (8. Januar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> WAR 3 MINUTEN ZU SPÄT ZU HAUSE UND ES ÄRGERT MICH ÜBERHAUPT NICHT     :kotz:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200063286387&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010



  das war ja nun echt geschenkt...


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Januar 2007)

1992er GT Richter 8.0 in furchtbarem Zustand....

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Richter-8-0_W0QQitemZ120072977027QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Aber ich überlege trotzdem.Was meint ihr, geht da noch was oder ist es für die Tonne? Ich muss sagen, es gefällt mir irgendwie. Am Riss man ja vielleicht das abstehende Teil zurückbiegen und anschweißen. Der Rest sind eh Peanuts.

Gruß...


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2007)

hmmm... da würdest du schon den ehrenpreis für das erretten einer besonders traurigen erscheinung bekommen! 
den riss kann ein guter schweisser sicher wieder hinbekommen, aber es lauert noch jede menge arbeit in dem guten stück!
passt denn die grösse ? schön isser und selten noch dazu !


----------



## Ketterechts (9. Januar 2007)

Ich frag mich da nur - Wie bekommt man ein so geiles Bike in einen derart mieserablen Zustand ??? . Vor allem - wie kriegt man so einen Riss in die Kettenstrebe  . Denke mal der Riss könnte hier nur die Spitze des Eisbergs sein - wenn ja , dann steckt da ganz schön viel Arbeit drin - aber irgendwie reizen tut´s einen ja doch - und dann noch dieser Ehrenpreis der von Versus ausgerufen wurde 
Mal schaun wie die Woche so läuft


----------



## Deleted 5247 (9. Januar 2007)

Oha, sieht ja böse aus und wer weiß, wie die Rohre von innen aussehen?


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Januar 2007)

Ich nehme an, dass der Riss durch irgendeine Stauchung des Hinterbaus hervorgerufen wurde... das wäre natürlich dann ein Totalschaden, da ja dann alles verzogen wäre. Dass das Metall oben raussteht, deutet schon darauf hin. Quasi wie wenn man eine Coladose zerdrückt, da kommen ja auch so Kanten bei raus.

Das andere Problem ist ja das Schweißen. Durch die Hitze könnte sich ja das ohnehin schon verzogene Metall noch mehr verziehen, das wäre dann auch ein Totalschaden.

Ja, und der liebe Rost. Die Risskante sieht noch "eckig" aus, nicht "rundgerostet". Und da dieser Punkt auch der rostanfälligste ist würde ich sagen, dass es nicht sooo schlimm sein kann. Ich würde dem Rahmen natürlich eine Innenkonservierung zukommen lassen.

Natürlich nur wenn der Preis stimmt und die Größe passt. 40 Versand sind schonmal aufgeruchen, da bleibt nicht viel Spielraum. Ich würde ein großes Risiko eingehen... bei oben genannten Punkten.


Gruß...
Philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (9. Januar 2007)

Das Teil ist fertig, das Wertvollste (huhu Korat!!!) sind die Schriftzüge - zum Abfotografieren als Vorlage


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Januar 2007)

im nachhinein bin ich froh das das hier nicht geklappt hat........





Davidbelize schrieb:


> WAR 3 MINUTEN ZU SPÄT ZU HAUSE UND ES ÄRGERT MICH ÜBERHAUPT NICHT     :kotz:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200063286387&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010



sonst hätte ich mir dieses schätzchen heut nich leisten können.


----------



## Kruko (9. Januar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das Teil ist fertig, das Wertvollste (huhu Korat!!!) sind die Schriftzüge - zum Abfotografieren als Vorlage



Denke ich auch. Man kann zwar viel mit dem Schweißen machen, aber gerade beim Stahl gibt es immer auch Gefügeveränderungen (Eisen-Kohlenstoff-Diagramm).  

Ist mehr etwas für die Wand


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> im nachhinein bin ich froh das das hier nicht geklappt hat........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waaaas noch einen ? ? ? duhastdochschoneinenundanderewollendochaucheinenhaben  !!!
im ernst: glückwunsch


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Januar 2007)

@davidbelize
Du hast aber hoffentlich keine 420â¬ dafÃ¼r bezahlt, zumla er ja nicht meht ganz heil ist
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=32791&sort=1&cat=all&page=1

Zum Richter:
Ihr wÃ¼rdet also definitv abraten? Mmmh, es reizt mich ja schon, mal so eine Komplettsanierung vorzunehmen. WÃ¼rde mich zum SchweiÃen an meinen KFZ-Mehaniker wenden, der schweiÃt immer so schÃ¶n die Schweller an meinem Auto... ohne dass man was sieht.

GruÃ...


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> waaaas noch einen ? ? ? duhastdochschoneinenundanderewollendochaucheinenhaben  !!!
> im ernst: glückwunsch





@ versus
das teil ist lange genug hier im forum angeboten worden.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Januar 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> @davidbelize
> Du hast aber hoffentlich keine 420 dafür bezahlt, zumla er ja nicht meht ganz heil ist
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=32791&sort=1&cat=all&page=1
> 
> ...



natürlich habe ich keine 420 euronen bezahlt ,sondern weniger.
hab ich mir den rahmen vorher angeschaut und für gut befunden (neuer dämpfer drinne und lager topp).
ausserdem welcher thermoplastrahmen ist heutzutage noch in einwandfreiem zustand (in meinem alter kann ich sowieso nicht mehr vom berg springen).
das teil ist das missing link in meiner 90er gt fully-reihe.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Januar 2007)

.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Januar 2007)

sorry doppelt jedrückt...........................................















zum richter kann ich nur sagen das ich schon dafür geboten hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (9. Januar 2007)

> zum richter kann ich nur sagen das ich schon dafür geboten hab



Na dann ziehe ich mich mal zurück... Ist ja bescheuert, wenn wir uns gegenseitig hochbieten. Also dann viel Erfolg, ist vielleicht ohnehin besser, das Rad ist ja wie eine Schachtel Pralinen 

Gruß..


----------



## BonelessChicken (9. Januar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> im nachhinein bin ich froh das das hier nicht geklappt hat........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Rahmen sehen sowas von genial aus, und noch mit Titanschwinge 
Nur das diese sch**** Dinger nicht sehr lange halten , sonst würde so einer schon längst bei mir stehen. Es gibt für mich sonst eigentlich keinen Fully-Rahmen, der eine so elegante und schöne Linienführung hat. Warum nicht schön UND haltbar?


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @ versus
> das teil ist lange genug hier im forum angeboten worden.



wardochnscherz! 
hatte ich auch schon gesehen, aber vor langer zeit beschlossen, dass ich mir kein sts zulegen werde - den grund dafür hat boneless eigentlich recht gut beschrieben. 
trotzdem eines der schönsten fullys ever !


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Januar 2007)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Ruckus-mit-20...7QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich nehme an, dass hier jemand den Sinn des Ruckus nicht verstanden hat!
Die 50cm lange Sattelstütze sieht saudämlich aus.


----------



## Kint (9. Januar 2007)

kann moe bezüglich des richters nur recht geben.... der ist hinüber.

hatte zwar auch zwei sekunden überlegt, doch für mich kommt da einzig und allein einen neue kettenstrebe in frage. alles andere wär mir zu unsicher....

und das kostet ---- ZEIT (habe nämlich bald ein rothenberger set....)

und dann nochmal kurz mannis schuss in erinnerung rufen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250061832419&rd=1&rd=1

das relativiert beim richter so einiges....so selten es auch sein mag....


----------



## korat (9. Januar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das Teil ist fertig, das Wertvollste (huhu Korat!!!) sind die Schriftzüge - zum Abfotografieren als Vorlage




hehe hab ihn auch grad entdeckt. selten ist es allemal, es ist der erste schwarze (92er) überhaupt, den ich angeboten sehe. und leider so im arsch.

für mich sieht es eher durchgerostet aus? das würde auch erklären, wie er es geschafft hat, das bike so fertig zu machen, und die eigentlich sehr anfälligen aufkleber sind dabei wie neu geblieben.

ich bin raus, weil ich prinzipiell nichts für die wand kaufe, aber wenn sich jemand erbarmt: bekomme ich ein foto von der schrift???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (14. Januar 2007)

nicht billig und für mich einfach zu gross.
schön ist es aber dennoch........ 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-VENGEANCE-ro...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Montainbike-NIA-...5QQihZ014QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (14. Januar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Montainbike-NIA-...5QQihZ014QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Falscher Link???
 

Oder gibt es hier auch ein Nia-Gara-(Fälle)-Forum


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. Januar 2007)

> Falscher Link???
> 
> 
> Oder gibt es hier auch ein Nia-Gara-(Fälle)-Forum



Link ist schon richtig....war mir nicht sicher wohin damit also hab ich es hier gepostet !


----------



## jedinightmare (15. Januar 2007)

Moin allerseits!
Das Richter steht bei mir quasi um die Ecke... wäre cool, wenn ich es kriegen könnte... nur so am Rande erwähnt....


----------



## versus (15. Januar 2007)

wer kauft sich denn nun demnächst ein schweissgerät ??? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120072977027&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

raus mit der sprache !!!


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Januar 2007)

FALLS EUER WEIHNACHTSGELD HÖHER WAR ALS MEINS......... 



http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-iT-1-Downhill...2QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wer kauft sich denn nun demnächst ein schweissgerät ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120072977027&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
> 
> raus mit der sprache !!!





  was mich ja nun am meisten interessiert: ist es nun ein schnäppchen oder nicht?


wenns hier im forum gelandet ist, dann bitte bitte bilder bilder bilder.....


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2007)

edge: rh 60 - wieder in grün !

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230079499344&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## GTdanni (17. Januar 2007)

Das ist doch das gleiche. 

Wieder falsch gemessen, es gibt doch kein 60er Rahmen mit 56er Oberrohr. 

Aber es ist wunderschön, ich bleibe mal dran und schaue mal für was es weg geht. 
Da bräuchte ich dann nen Käufer für mein Rage (60er Rahmen) 

Cu danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. Januar 2007)

dachte das wäre anders ausgestatte gewesen. na ja, ist auch schon ein paar tage her...


----------



## GTdanni (17. Januar 2007)

Ich such es auch gerade, aber ich hab die grünen Reifen und die Mavics noch gut in Erinnerung. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. Januar 2007)

...und wer greift es sich ab?

GT XCR 4000 i-Drive

Die Gabel ist zwar nicht der Hammer, aber der Rest scheint mir für den Sofort-Kauf-Preis echt fair.

_Edit:_
Da hat doch schon einer während ich noch am Tippen war zugeschlagen.


----------



## GTdanni (18. Januar 2007)

Der Preis war echt gut. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Januar 2007)

schade das die amis nichts dazu lernen   



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280070286032&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## kingmoe (21. Januar 2007)

VR-Naben in schwarz und silber - allerdings die Taiwan-Ausführung. Dafür billig.
Wie so oft: Versand nach D muss man Erbitten  
Evtl. kann man ihm ja einen Sammelankauf schmackhaft machen?!


----------



## salzbrezel (22. Januar 2007)

Zaskar zum Dritten.
Von 999 Ã¼ber 699 auf 555â¬, das nenn ich mal Einsicht!

GruÃ...


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2007)

link ?


----------



## salzbrezel (22. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-BB-20-...2QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hui, hab ich doch glatt vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil-lime (22. Januar 2007)

schade, 2 wochen früher und es wäre meins gewesen.
Irgendwann finde ich nochmal ein poliertes;-)


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Suntou...5QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## redsandow (23. Januar 2007)

devil-lime schrieb:


> schade, 2 wochen früher und es wäre meins gewesen.
> Irgendwann finde ich nochmal ein poliertes;-)
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Suntou...5QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



laß den kopf nicht hängen,denn stehter tropfen höhlt den stein


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2007)

ist das edge eigentlich in der gemeinde gelandet ??? 
580 euronen war für den zustand und die ausstattung ein top preis !
mir gefällt halt das fette unterrohr nicht so sehr (und ausserdem kommt an mein klein keiner der GT renner dran ;-)


----------



## GTdanni (23. Januar 2007)

Ich wollte mitbieten und wÃ¤re sicher noch etwas weiter als 580â¬ gegangen, aber schau dir mal die Gebotsliste an. 
Noch offensichtlicher kann man nicht hochbieten, da hab ich dann verzichtet. 

Cu Danni


----------



## devil-lime (23. Januar 2007)

was zur hölle ist das???
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ160077559142QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2007)

devil-lime schrieb:


> was zur hölle ist das???
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ160077559142QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



grünes alu geröhr - an den ecken gelb übertüncht, könnte ein tempest oder backwoods oder sowas sein. günsiges alu würd ich jetzt sagen. die neon grün/gelb/rosa kleber waren damals übrigens gängiges Tuningmaterial für diverse verrostete golfs - zerkratzte skateboards oder eben fahrräder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (23. Januar 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich wollte mitbieten und wäre sicher noch etwas weiter als 580 gegangen, aber schau dir mal die Gebotsliste an.
> Noch offensichtlicher kann man nicht hochbieten, da hab ich dann verzichtet.
> 
> Cu Danni



hmmm... wahrscheinlich schon, könnte aber ggf. auch ein echter rookie (1 bewertung) gewesen sein...


----------



## GTdanni (23. Januar 2007)

Das ist aber nicht nur einer mit 0 Bewertungen, das lÃ¤sst die Sache so komisch aussehen. 
Aber auch egal wer weiÃ fÃ¼r was es gut war das ich nicht mitgeboten hab. 
Wobei ich mich schon ein wenig Ã¤rgere, allein die schwarzen Ksyriums sind 300â¬ wert gewesen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## daniel77 (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein zurarbeitfahr/Stadt-Hardtail aufzubauen, natürlich mit GT-Rahmen, ich dachte das hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160077559142&rd=1&rd=1
würde nach entsprechender Restaurierung (neue Pulverung) eine gute Basis hergeben.

Die Anbauteile würden entsprechend ausgetauscht werden:
Kurbel > alte XT
Schaltung > Umbau auf 9fach XT
Gabel > Starrgabel Alu oder Carbon
LRS > mal schauen was der alte hergibt
Bremsen > Avid SD 7 oder `ne günstige Scheibe

Alles in allem sollte ein komplett schwarzes Street-Zaskar mit Slicks bei rumkommen, was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Janikulus (24. Januar 2007)

@Daniel77  ich habe mal nachgefragt, es ist ein Ricochet. Habe aber selber kein Interesse! Für ein street bike (was auch mal geklaut werden kann) sicher nicht schlecht, ich würde da aber sicher kein xt ranschrauben.
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Janikulus (24. Januar 2007)

ich habe mal gestern im ebay Frankreich gestöbert. Falls jemand allgemein intresse hat, könnte ich ab und zu mal was kommen lassen, habe eine Adresse in Frankreich.
Das hier habe ich gefunden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=320074285776&rd=1&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220074176998&rd=1&rd=1
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. Januar 2007)

Schade das ich kein Französisch kann !


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2007)

oui,oui !


----------



## Janikulus (24. Januar 2007)

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte! Nee im ernst, es geht darum, dass falls ein Schmuckstück auftauchen sollte, es immer die Möglichkeit gibt es nach Deutschland zu bekommen.


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2007)

was ist das hier ???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160077559142&fromMakeTrack=true

noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. Januar 2007)

> Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte!



Das Bild der Stütze hat "Kauf mich" gesagt !    Mir gings eher darum das ich mich nicht mit dem Verkäufer verständigen kann wenn dieser nicht grad Englisch oder sogar Deutsch kann! 



> falls ein Schmuckstück auftauchen sollte, es immer die Möglichkeit gibt es nach Deutschland zu bekommen.



Da ich keine Erfahrungen mit Auslandskäufen habe.......Wie bekomme ich die Stütze aus Frankreich in mein Sattelrohr aus Deutschland ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (24. Januar 2007)

> was ist das hier ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...keT rack=true
> 
> noch nie gesehen...




Hab ich vorhin in nem andern thread gesehen......laut verkäufer ist es wohl ein Richochet !


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Hab ich vorhin in nem andern thread gesehen......laut verkäufer ist es wohl ein Richochet !



das rahmendekor ist ja bei aller liebe zu oldschoolkrempel :kotz:


----------



## Kruko (25. Januar 2007)

schönes "Terramoto" mit FLACHEM Oberrohrabschluss

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marken-MTB-Hardt...8QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Es darf wieder diskutiert werden. Ich finde es ungewöhnlich, dass da immer noch eine Stargabel eingebaut wurde.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (25. Januar 2007)

Na, ob da nicht eine optische Täuschung vorliegt? Ich frage mal nach, ob es noch ein Foto von schräg hinten gibt, damit man es deutlicher sieht.

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## kingmoe (25. Januar 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Na, ob da nicht eine optische Täuschung vorliegt? Ich frage mal nach, ob es noch ein Foto von schräg hinten gibt, damit man es deutlicher sieht.
> 
> Ich werde berichten.



Ich denke auch, dass es leicht gewölbt ist. Ich habe ja mal nachgeschaut, was ich so auf der Festplatte an Rahmen finde, die hinten platt sind und das Ergebnis hier irgendwo in den Katakomben des GT-Forums abgelegt. Später habe ich aber bei einigen doch feststellen  müssen, dass es nur auf den ersten Blich so aussah und sie doch rund waren...

Wenn ich doch etwas größer wäre...

BJ 1989 und in Top-Zustand, mir aber nur für die Wand (welche Wand  ) zu teuer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250075890533&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Deleted 5247 (25. Januar 2007)

...und es wölbt sich doch:


----------



## Kruko (25. Januar 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> ...und es wölbt sich doch:



Aber schön ist der Rahmen trotzdem. Vor allem sind die Decals noch Super.


----------



## Kint (25. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> was ist das hier ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160077559142&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> noch nie gesehen...





devil-lime schrieb:


> was zur hölle ist das???
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ160077559142QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Kint schrieb:


> grünes alu geröhr - an den ecken gelb übertüncht, könnte ein tempest oder backwoods oder sowas sein. günsiges alu würd ich jetzt sagen. die neon grün/gelb/rosa kleber waren damals übrigens gängiges Tuningmaterial für diverse verrostete golfs - zerkratzte skateboards oder eben fahrräder....





daniel77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein zurarbeitfahr/Stadt-Hardtail aufzubauen, natürlich mit GT-Rahmen, ich dachte das hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160077559142&rd=1&rd=1
> würde nach entsprechender Restaurierung (neue Pulverung) eine gute Basis hergeben.
> ...






Janikulus schrieb:


> @Daniel77  ich habe mal nachgefragt, es ist ein Ricochet. Habe aber selber kein Interesse! Für ein street bike (was auch mal geklaut werden kann) sicher nicht schlecht, ich würde da aber sicher kein xt ranschrauben.
> Gruss,
> Paul



qed


----------



## Kint (25. Januar 2007)

kennt das jemand ? 




http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-BIKE-GT-MOUN...8QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (25. Januar 2007)

wann war die cruiser welle 94/95?ich kann mich an ein bild in der bike entsinnen,das so etwas kurz gebaut worden ist(sogar yeti hatte auch welche gemacht)


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Januar 2007)

ein olles Stahlschwein mit Porno-Lackierung!

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...3QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und einem dreisten Preis...


----------



## BonelessChicken (26. Januar 2007)

Aber schon fast kultverdächtig, Mountain LX Ausstattung, U-Brake unter den Kettenstreben, müsste ein 1988/89er Modell sein.
Ist halt nicht highend, trotzdem ganz nett.
Wäre mir den geforderten Preis trotz des scheinbar guten Zustandes allerdings auch nicht wert.


----------



## kingmoe (27. Januar 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> ein olles Stahlschwein mit Porno-Lackierung!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...3QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> und einem dreisten Preis...





BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Aber schon fast kultverdächtig, Mountain LX Ausstattung, U-Brake unter den Kettenstreben, müsste ein 1988/89er Modell sein.
> Ist halt nicht highend, trotzdem ganz nett.
> Wäre mir den geforderten Preis trotz des scheinbar guten Zustandes allerdings auch nicht wert.





kingmoe schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch etwas größer wäre...
> 
> BJ 1989 und in Top-Zustand, mir aber nur für die Wand (welche Wand  ) zu teuer:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250075890533&fromMakeTrack=true





Der Preis ist für DEN Zustand sicher nicht zu teuer, es ist ja eh nur für einen Sammler interessant. Als Alltagsrad bekommt man gebraucht für das Geld natürlich technisch schon eine ganz andere Liga!


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Januar 2007)

Sry, hab deinen Link wohl mal wieder einfach übersehen.... Also entschuldige den Doppelpost. Und Sammler bin ich leider nicht, dementsprechend häng ich mir es auch nicht an die Wand. (zumal ich mich dann wahrscheinlich an nem sog. "Knoten mit laufendem Auge" direkt neben dem Fahrrad wiederfinden würde  )
Aber die Lackierung....


----------



## redsandow (27. Januar 2007)

Aber die Lackierung....[/QUOTE]

ja früher waren die lackarbeiten wirklich ein knaller heute muss ich doch des öfteren den brechreitz bekämpfen:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (27. Januar 2007)

öhm....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Herrenfahrrad-MT...6QQihZ014QQcategoryZ30753QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ketterechts (29. Januar 2007)

@ tofu1000 , redsandow , bonelesschicken
Hab daheim das gleiche nur als Rahmenset rumliegen - Zustand weiss ich garnicht genau - hab´s mal als Alltagsbike aufbauen wollen , hab aber keinen Platz mehr und da ich gerade am reduzieren bin - ein Neuzugang fordert Opfer - gibt´s das Set bald zu kaufen - pornicous Paintjob inklusive - falls Interesse besteht - melden , oder bei den Classics ab und zu vorbei schauen .


----------



## Kint (30. Januar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> im nachhinein bin ich froh das das hier nicht geklappt hat........
> sonst hätte ich mir dieses schätzchen heut nich leisten können.




David habe ich das richtig gesehen -da fehlt die abdeckung vor dem tretlagergehäuse ? leider kann man auf die Fotos nicht mehr zugreifen, deswegen kann ich mein gedächtnis nicht mehr verifizieren. Wie dem auch sei, ich habe noch nen gebrochenen sts hier rumliegen und dementsprechend auch noch so ne abdeckung die ich nicht brauche.


*ALLERDINGS bevor wir über so eine aktion nachdenken, würde ich gerne mal die kleber die ich dir in den usa mitbestellt habe loswerden, denn die liegen hier immer noch rum. Warum sie das tun (NOCH BEI MIR LIEGEN) kannst du dir sicher vorstellen - hm ?! 
Also da du dich bei mir nicht mehr meldest - jetzt eben hier...*


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Januar 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> *ALLERDINGS bevor wir über so eine aktion nachdenken, würde ich gerne mal die kleber die ich dir in den usa mitbestellt habe loswerden, denn die liegen hier immer noch rum. Warum sie das tun (NOCH BEI MIR LIEGEN) kannst du dir sicher vorstellen - hm ?!
> Also da du dich bei mir nicht mehr meldest - jetzt eben hier...*



sorry das hab ich im aufnahme und einstellrausch völlig vergessen.
überweisung ist um 0 uhr 37 erfolgt.   

wegen der kappe danke,aber ich habe schon ersatz (von meinem rechtzeitig in rente gegangenen sts 1.)


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Januar 2007)

HAT JEMAND DIE ZAHLEN VOM KOMMENDEN WOCHENENDE ?


lecker..............  


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbikes...9QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2007)

wirklich ein tolles bike ! ! ! wenn ich ein aktuelles gt zu wählen hätte, käme dieses in den ganz engen auswahlkreis!
ich ärgere mich allerdings immer wieder über diese einfallslosen, bzw. möchtegern-modernen rahmendekors...


----------



## redsandow (30. Januar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> HAT JEMAND DIE ZAHLEN VOM KOMMENDEN WOCHENENDE ?
> 
> 
> lecker..............
> ...



56,87,99,112,113 zz 34 superzahl 0
wie immer ohne gewähr


----------



## HimoRoyden (31. Januar 2007)

Hey Mann, das sind ja MEINE ZAHLEN! Du gehst zum gleichen Orakel...


----------



## chakamoto (31. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GIANT-SHIMANO-MAGURA-ROCK-SHOX_W0QQitemZ110086202646

Giant? GT? 3.700 EUR vor drei Jahren? Ich will die Prügelstrafe wiederhaben!


----------



## HimoRoyden (31. Januar 2007)

Dem Arsch gehören doch die Ohren lang gezogen. So ein schlitzohr... Hoffentlich bleibt er drauf sitzen. Schade um den Käufer. Bei nem über 3500 Euro teuren Bike habe ich es nicht nötig, die Decals zu tauschen.... lol³


G(ian)T...**** that!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc077 (31. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht mal ein bissschen sms terror machen??  bei so sachen wie: "oh ja, schicken sie mir den schlitzohr-newsletter immer direkt auf mein handy"
mal ehrlich: wuerde einer von euch seine nummer in einer auktion preisgeben?
naja.

gute nacht.

marc


----------



## Kruko (1. Februar 2007)

Schöner STS und versendet nach Deutschland

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1-XTR-Mar...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## redsandow (1. Februar 2007)

über die kabelführung am oberrohr schweigen wir mal.jeder mit sts weiß(denke ich )was das für ein gefriemel ist.


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2007)

chakamoto schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GIANT-SHIMANO-MAGURA-ROCK-SHOX_W0QQitemZ110086202646
> 
> Giant? GT? 3.700 EUR vor drei Jahren? Ich will die Prügelstrafe wiederhaben!



dem schwaller hatte ich auch schon geschrieben, aber seltsamerweise noch keine antwort erhalten...

so was macht mich


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> dem schwaller hatte ich auch schon geschrieben, aber seltsamerweise noch keine antwort erhalten...
> 
> so was macht mich



Na, dann hat er ja wenigstens was zu lesen, wenn schon keiner auf sein Rad bietet. Ich hatte ihm auch schon mal gaschrieben.....


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2007)

wer für das ding 500 öcken bietet, dem ist ohnehin nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## Kruko (1. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wer für das ding 500 öcken bietet, dem ist ohnehin nicht mehr zu helfen...



Doch so viel.  Mensch Versus du bist ja richtig Tier lieb


----------



## chakamoto (1. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wer für das ding 500 öcken bietet, dem ist ohnehin nicht mehr zu helfen...


500? Gestern warens noch 800.... Ein Preisverfall ist das wieder...


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2007)

vielleicht hat es es nach mannis und meiner mail runtergesetzt.
schreibt ihm doch auch mal, vielleicht kriegt man den hobel am ende für 50...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (1. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> vielleicht hat es es nach mannis und meiner mail runtergesetzt.
> schreibt ihm doch auch mal, vielleicht kriegt man den hobel am ende für 50...



du meinst hoffentlich zum rad dazu!


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2007)

hat anscheinend gesessen:

"hallo ver.sus 
vielen dank für deine frage. ich muss leider eingestehen das ich von fahrräder keine ahnung. es wurde mir vom verkäufer des fahrrads so gesagt und nu wollte ich es bei ebay verkaufen. weil ich noch drei weitere nachrichten von anderen ebay mitglieder erhalten habe, habe ich mich entschlossen das fahrrad bei ebay raus zu nehmen da ich kein unötigen stress haben möchte. 
vielen dank nochmal für die nachricht und für die aufmerksamkeit 

gruss xxx xxx"

jetzt würde mich nur noch interessieren wieviel der gute "dem verkäufer" dafür bezahlt hat


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Februar 2007)

Meinte er nicht was mit 3700â¬ vor 3 jahren!??


----------



## cleiende (4. Februar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261537


----------



## versus (4. Februar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261537



fairer preis für ein von mir noch nie gesehenes teil


----------



## marc077 (5. Februar 2007)

Es ist zwar keine GT-Auktion, aber da das hier der "Auktions-WARNUNGS-thread" ist, dachte ich mir, ich "warne" Euch mal vor dem grausamsten Text, den ich je bei iiibeee gesehen habe.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Scheibenrad-Carbon-Karbon-Schwartz-gebraucht-voll-ok_W0QQitemZ160079377219QQihZ006QQcategoryZ81670QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruss, Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitesheep (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo an GT Fahrer, Fans, Fanatiker *gg*...

ich bin selbst seit 1996 mit einem Avalanche unterwegs und möcht nun doch auch mal gern ein Rennrad haben...so zum km-fressen. Bin jetzt schön öfters mal über das GT Edge Aero gestolpert. Gefällt mir unheimlich gut. Leider hab ich bis jetzt noch keines in der Bucht ersteigern können. Hat vielleicht von euch jemand einen Tip wo man eines bekommen könnt? Rh58-60 wäre ideal......

grüße euer whitesheep


----------



## tofu1000 (5. Februar 2007)

@ marc077: Verdammt. Ich hab nur 2 Zeilen von diesem  text gelesen und jetzt hab ich Augenbluten!!  
Kann eigentlich nur ne derbe Verarsche sein.


----------



## Deleted61137 (5. Februar 2007)

> Es ist zwar keine GT-Auktion



Wenn du das schon weisst warum postest du es dann im GT Forum !??  Für solche Sachen gibt es doch nen "eBay Kuriositäten Thread" (da ist die "angelaauskoeln" auch übrigens wegen seinen Texten schon sehr bekannt) !!


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Wenn du das schon weisst warum postest du es dann im GT Forum !??  Für solche Sachen gibt es doch nen "eBay Kuriositäten Thread" (da ist die "angelaauskoeln" auch übrigens wegen seinen Texten schon sehr bekannt) !!



der darf das halt weil er seid diesem jahr auch den ü30 senilitätsbonus bekommt...


----------



## marc077 (5. Februar 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> der darf das halt weil er seid diesem jahr auch den ü30 senilitätsbonus bekommt...



Danke Zaskar fuer den dezenten Hinweis  Muss man mich denn immer wieder dran erinnern?! Ist aber erst im April so weit.
Und richtig. Seh ich das auch so, mit dem "Duerfen".

WILLKOMMEN BEI DEN SENIOREN


----------



## Kruko (5. Februar 2007)

marc077 schrieb:


> Danke Zaskar fuer den dezenten Hinweis  Muss man mich denn immer wieder dran erinnern?! Ist aber erst im April so weit.
> Und richtig. Seh ich das auch so, mit dem "Duerfen".
> 
> WILLKOMMEN BEI DEN SENIOREN



Hat auch alles Vorteile. Du brauchst für Ü30-Partys nicht mehr Deine Eltern und darfst Alleine hingehen


----------



## Deleted61137 (5. Februar 2007)

> der darf das halt weil er seid diesem jahr auch den ü30 senilitätsbonus bekommt...




Achsooo....okay!


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Februar 2007)

wird dein baywatchavatar dann endlich gegen einen auf dem du am stock gehst ausgetauscht?


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> baywatchavatar



  stimmt ! benimm dich mal deinem alter entsprechend - siehe mein benutzerbild


----------



## Janikulus (6. Februar 2007)

ein sehr schöner Zaskar LE Rahmen 1996 18" in BB aus UK!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-LE-...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190079634008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (6. Februar 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ein sehr schöner Zaskar LE Rahmen 1996 18" in BB aus UK!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-LE-...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190079634008



anhand der anfragen kann man erkennen welch unverkennbar schönes objekt so ein zaskar ist.


----------



## devil-lime (6. Februar 2007)

so siehst aus david!


----------



## redsandow (6. Februar 2007)

deutschland,schweden,hongkong was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## HimoRoyden (6. Februar 2007)

die ganze welt. 

Zaskar 96 aus UK: Das ist MEIN Rahmen. Bitte! Der ist so viel schöner als meiner... Ich will ihn besitzen. Nicht bieten. Meiner hat schon so viele Schläge ab, der gehört an die Wand. Vom VW-Bus überrollt, Kettenstreben vom Trial-gehüpfe fast durchgeschlagen, Salzkorrosion... Das ist die alternative zu meiner laufenden restauration. Bitte Jungs. Seit lieb zu mir...

Euer sich sehnende Himo


----------



## Janikulus (6. Februar 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Vom VW-Bus überrollt, Kettenstreben vom Trial-gehüpfe fast durchgeschlagen, Salzkorrosion...



Also ich enhalte mich. Bei so viel liebe zu einem Rahmen sollte der neue dir gehören!


----------



## HimoRoyden (6. Februar 2007)

@Janikulus: Ich huldige dir! Auch so sind die Chance gering. 

Wie würdet Ihr den Wert für das Teil schätzen?


----------



## Janikulus (6. Februar 2007)

scheint in einem sehr guten Zustand zu sein. Ich würde schon um die 250Euro ansetzen, die sind aber auch schon mal um die 300Euro verkauft worden!
Viel Erfolg! Gruss,
Paul


----------



## HimoRoyden (6. Februar 2007)

wow zzgl. delivery ein guter batzen... hab gerade über 800 euros für teile ausgegeben... DAMN!


----------



## Kint (6. Februar 2007)

delivery deutschland england bzw ungekehrt : 80 â¬ ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil-lime (6. Februar 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> die ganze welt.
> 
> Zaskar 96 aus UK: Das ist MEIN Rahmen. Bitte! Der ist so viel schöner als meiner... Ich will ihn besitzen. Nicht bieten. Meiner hat schon so viele Schläge ab, der gehört an die Wand. Vom VW-Bus überrollt, Kettenstreben vom Trial-gehüpfe fast durchgeschlagen, Salzkorrosion... Das ist die alternative zu meiner laufenden restauration. Bitte Jungs. Seit lieb zu mir...
> 
> Euer sich sehnende Himo



na dann viel erfolg beim angeln in der bucht. ist schon viel kohle, aber geb es die zaskars in der qualität und dem style heute noch, der würde auch locker 500-700 euro kosten. nichts gegen NICOLAI,aber sein harttail bekommst du auch nicht unter 1000 euro und dat zaskar ist schon schicker


----------



## redsandow (6. Februar 2007)

tja da kann man wirklich nur die daumen drücken.bis 250Pfs.-würde ich allerdings rechnen.manchmal spinnen die insulaner


----------



## HimoRoyden (6. Februar 2007)

Na ihr macht mir Freude. Ist das dein Ernst mit den   80â¬? Da flieg ich ja 2Ways mit Last minute am WE. Bitte verifizier das doch mal. Hast du bei den Outlaws schon was geshopped? 

Zu Nicolai kann ich nur soviel sagen: Die bauen wenigstens halbwegs anstÃ¤ndige Bikes. 

Aber ich hab die Zassies einfach lieb. Und das sieht so frisch aus, dass ich denke es ist wie mit den Frauen: Wenn sie mit 35 noch geil und knackig ist, dann tut sie das auch noch mit 50 - ZUSCHLAGEN ist dann angesagt (die hÃ¤lt sich  )


bla, Himo.

__________________________________________
WER BLITZDINGST MICH, WENNÂ´S NICHT KLAPPT?


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Na ihr macht mir Freude. Ist das dein Ernst mit den   80? Da flieg ich ja 2Ways mit Last minute am WE. Bitte verifizier das doch mal.



der mann schreibt doch selbst: 
Hi, to Germany it'll be around £40 based on 5kgs package. International bidders like yourself should pay by Paypal please, I cannot take credit cards,...
sind erzeit knappe 60 


----------



## Janikulus (7. Februar 2007)

@Himo: hier im Forum gibt es auch noch ein 98er Zaskar in 18" zu verkaufen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=39738&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## HimoRoyden (7. Februar 2007)

Muchas gracias Janikulus! Wahre Freu(n)de! Habe just angefragt. Leider verm. kein LE, aber die RH passt. Mal sehen ob es Bilder gibt...

Die 40 Pfund lassen sich übrigens umgehen. Habe einen Kontaktmann aus unserer Firma und unsere Mannen pendeln regelmässig nach England. Bleiben die Kosten für die Inlandsversendung.

Grins Himo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2007)

england ist versandtechnisch allgemein schweine teuer. genau wie canada. habe auch schon  selbst abgeholt, aber wennze fliegst is des alles net so einfach. 
dann gibts wieder gepächzuschläge etc...


aber scho sehr lustig beim hinflug nur eine mit luftpolster und klebeband gefüllte tasche einchecken ....


----------



## HimoRoyden (7. Februar 2007)

EastWood Style!!! Aber da gab es scheinbar noch nie Probleme. Das Paket geht als Handgepäck durch und wird mit seinen ~2kg einfach mit aufgegeben. Sind ja Geschäftsreisende mit Busines-Ticket... Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Aber he, die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Wer verarscht werden will, der soll´s auch bekommen. Gruss an die 110 an dieser Stelle  

@ Janikulus: Hast du da irgendwelche Bilder von dem hier angebotenen Zassi gefunden?


----------



## Asiafighter (7. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=004&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=140081813844&rd=1&rd=1

Das Zaskar war wohl noch nicht ?  

Naja ist ja eh gleich vorbei   (die Auktion)


----------



## HimoRoyden (7. Februar 2007)

Den Gelump will doch keiner mitkaufen.


----------



## cleiende (7. Februar 2007)

nun, einer hat es für 500 EUR genommen....


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2007)

männer! wenns irgendwie geht hätte ICH die gerne:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Laufradsatz-GT-M...3QQihZ004QQcategoryZ81669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

@owdtaucher: mann, warum um himmels willen verkaufst du die teile  und v. a. warum hast du mich nicht gleich gefragt  ???


----------



## Kruko (7. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> männer! wenns irgendwie geht hätte ICH die gerne:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Laufradsatz-GT-M...3QQihZ004QQcategoryZ81669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> @owdtaucher: mann, warum um himmels willen verkaufst du die teile  und v. a. warum hast du mich nicht gleich gefragt  ???



Vielleicht will er uns gegeneinander ausspielen   

Von meiner Seite kannst Du sie haben. Ich werde nicht mitbieten


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> männer! wenns irgendwie geht hätte ICH die gerne:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Laufradsatz-GT-M...3QQihZ004QQcategoryZ81669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> @owdtaucher: mann, warum um himmels willen verkaufst du die teile  und v. a. warum hast du mich nicht gleich gefragt  ???






sorry aber.....   

davidbelize alias gerdita3


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sorry aber.....
> 
> davidbelize alias gerdita3



dachte mir schon, dass ich da nicht als einziger die fährte aufgenommen habe


----------



## redsandow (8. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> dachte mir schon, dass ich da nicht als einziger die fährte aufgenommen habe



sehen wir dann in der zukunft villeicht einen anderen lrs im xcr? wenn es klappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. Februar 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> sehen wir dann in der zukunft villeicht einen anderen lrs im xcr? wenn es klappt!



könnte schon sein, wobei am avalanche würden die sich auch gut machen -silber mit roooot


----------



## redsandow (8. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> könnte schon sein, wobei am avalanche würden die sich auch gut machen -silber mit roooot



allemal da ja auch ein roter ringle verbaut ist


----------



## gnss (8. Februar 2007)

Moin,

kann mir jemand sagen was das ist und für wieviel es ungefähr weggeht? http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Fah...1QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Es wäre mir lieb, wenn ihr darauf nicht bietet.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## versus (8. Februar 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> allemal da ja auch ein roter ringle verbaut ist



leider nein   - ist ein x-lite...


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen was das ist und für wieviel es ungefähr weggeht? http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Fah...1QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Es wäre mir lieb, wenn ihr darauf nicht bietet.
> ...



Wie geil ist das denn?!?!  Könnte (glaube ich) durchaus günstig werden - über die "GT-Suche" findet's man zumindest nicht so leicht... Und der Bock sieht ja aus wie neu! Ist mir leider zu groß, sonst.... 
Nein, nur Spaß.
Viel Glück und falls es gelingt, stell doch mal bitte bessere Fotos von dem Stück hier ein...


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> leider nein   - ist ein x-lite...



EGAL! Sieht trotzdem porno aus! Find die roten Farbspritzer sehr angenehm, steh nämlich nicht so sehr auf den Silberkram (BB, Chrom usw.)   Und die LR würden es sicher noch schärfer machen...


----------



## gnss (8. Februar 2007)




----------



## marc077 (8. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> leider nein   - ist ein x-lite...



Hey Versus. Darfst Dir so lange meinen anschauen  

Gruss, Marc


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2007)

gnss schrieb:


>



Heisst das jetzt du hast ihn echt für schlappe 50 Kröten geschossen?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (8. Februar 2007)

Dafür hätte ich ihn auch genommen


----------



## gnss (8. Februar 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Heisst das jetzt du hast ihn echt für schlappe 50 Kröten geschossen?!?!



ja auch wenn ich immer noch nicht weiß was das eigentlich ist.


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Februar 2007)

Den Verkäufer mal gefragt?


----------



## Kruko (8. Februar 2007)

Ist doch bei dem Preis erstmal egal, oder??


----------



## Chat Chambers (8. Februar 2007)

Ich sage Timberline...


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2007)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Ich sage Timberline...


 
Da würde ich wohl mitgehen... Aber wohl eher gute 10 Jahre alt und nicht nur 6... Aber zumindest scheint es ja auszusehen wie 6. Höchstens. Hoffentlich. Glückwunsch gnss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. Februar 2007)

marc077 schrieb:


> Hey Versus. Darfst Dir so lange meinen anschauen
> 
> Gruss, Marc



mache ich doch wöchentlich


----------



## gnss (9. Februar 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Da würde ich wohl mitgehen... Aber wohl eher gute 10 Jahre alt und nicht nur 6... Aber zumindest scheint es ja auszusehen wie 6. Höchstens. Hoffentlich. Glückwunsch gnss.



sieht so aus wie das aus dem 96er katalog.


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Februar 2007)

Moin gnss, willkommen im Club!

Hab Dir ja schon per PN gratuliert, jetzt darfst Du offiziell in dein Profil schreiben: Bike: ein schwarzes, ein hässliches und ein *RICHTIGES*!

Wann kann ich es live sehen? Das ist bestimmt totschick in der Lackierung.

so denn,
Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo, in derBucht gibts wieder mal was für Manni:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=270085751854&rd=1&rd=1

 *Ich würde mich gern um den Rahmen in 54 cm bemühen!* 

Der Verkäufer bietet übrigens noch mehr von GT an.

Manni


----------



## gnss (9. Februar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> jetzt darfst Du offiziell in dein Profil schreiben: Bike: ein schwarzes, ein hässliches und eins *ohne schaltung*!
> 
> Wann kann ich es live sehen? Das ist bestimmt totschick in der Lackierung.


hab den text da oben mal berichtigt.
sehen vielleicht heute abend, je nachdem ob ich es heute nachmittag selbst abhole oder das doch von einem kumpel aus row machen lasse.


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hallo, in derBucht gibts wieder mal was für Manni:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=270085751854&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> *Ich würde mich gern um den Rahmen in 54 cm bemühen!*
> 
> ...



ich nehme dann 56  
hat der jetzt echt 4 von den rahmen rumliegen ???
wieso macht er dann nicht 4 auktionen ? verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Kruko (9. Februar 2007)

@ versus

nicht nur vier Rahmen. Insgesamt sind es 6.  

Schau doch mal hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=167185&goto=newpost


----------



## Janikulus (9. Februar 2007)

so, ich habe da mal angegfragt beim Franzose, wie die Rahmen so sind und wie das laufen soll mit 4 Rahmen in einer Auktion. Versand nach D habe ich auch angefragt. Wie gesagt, habe eine Adresse in F, kann man über mich abwickeln. Ich persönlich habe enorm intersse am STS... 
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Kruko (9. Februar 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe enorm intersse am STS...
> Gruss,
> Paul



Du bist nicht allein


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (9. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Cantisockel-au...6QQihZ006QQcategoryZ77581QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Jaaaaa Jaaaaa!!! Gib sie mir!! Gib sie mir!! Ich muss die haben!!! Bitte Bitte nicht darauf bieten!!!! Ich muss die haben!!! 


Zur Sache: Kennt jemand im Raum Köln 'nen vernünftigen GT-Händler? Cyclery und badbikes sind ok,aber da kommen voll fett Versandkosten drauf. Und die Händlerliste auf der Site von GT... na ja. Möchte gern das Outpost 07 haben zwecks umbau auf Speedbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (9. Februar 2007)

Die sind da schon seit monaten drin also keine sorge das da jemand drauf bietet !


----------



## kingmoe (9. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Die sind da schon seit monaten drin also keine sorge das da jemand drauf bietet !



Rischtisch, der bietet die immer wieder an, hat wohl noch etliche rumliegen.
Falls du sie nicht bekommst, schreib den Verkäufer einfach mal direkt an ;-)


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Februar 2007)

Darf ich euch darauf aufmerksam machen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Tequesta-All-...2QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Verkauft ein Freund von mir. Das Rad ist in absolutem Originalzustand, maximal 300km gefahren. Kein Teil wurde getauscht. Hergestellt Ende 1989. Mir war es leider etwas zu klein, sonst hätte ich es gekauft.

Gruß...


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. Februar 2007)

In den USA gibt es auch noch nen neuen 2000er ZR1.0 in 54cm mit Carbon Gabel,Steuersatz und Truvativ Kurbeln -> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-road-bike-fr...4QQihZ006QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-

....zwar nicht GT aber unter der Katerogie gefunden -> http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-VINTAGE-Sun...6QQihZ010QQcategoryZ56197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <- 

Handschuhe ->http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-OLD-SCH...8QQihZ015QQcategoryZ64644QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-

Ein rotes Edge ->http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Edge-Time-Tr...0QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-

Ein schwarzes Edge -> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Edge-Time-Tr...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-

Stahl Edge ->http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Edge-Frame-F...6QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-

...und noch ein blaues Edge -> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Edge-Brand-N...7QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-

GT Tacho ->http://cgi.ebay.com/Speed-Demon-10-...1QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30108QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-

....und noch ein rotes Edge -> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Edge-frame-a...8QQihZ020QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


etwas seltenes gibt es auch noch -> http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-School-GT-Z...7QQihZ015QQcategoryZ64644QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## Captain S (9. Februar 2007)

vielleicht hat jemand interesse an diesem (meinem) GT...  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-I-Drive-Race-Gr-L-Custom-Build-Gewicht-11-6-kg_W0QQitemZ320079719562QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (10. Februar 2007)

Captain S schrieb:


> vielleicht hat jemand interesse an diesem (meinem) GT...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-I-Drive-Race-Gr-L-Custom-Build-Gewicht-11-6-kg_W0QQitemZ320079719562QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Tolles Rad - aber selbst den Startpreis wirst du nur mit viel Glück bekommen. Das soll keine Kritik sein! Ich kann verstehen, dass du es nicht billiger hergeben möchtest, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass diese i-Drive-Generation immer billiger wird...
Trotzdem viel Glück!


----------



## kingmoe (10. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Ein rotes Edge ->http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Edge-Time-Tr...0QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-
> 
> Ein schwarzes Edge -> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Edge-Time-Tr...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-
> 
> ...



Die sollen 320,- US$ Versand kosten! Pro Stück, nicht alle zusammen ;-)
Am besten vorher selber Versandkosten recherchieren und dem Verkäufer eine günstigere Möglichkeit aufzeigen


----------



## kingmoe (10. Februar 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Darf ich euch darauf aufmerksam machen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Tequesta-All-...2QQihZ013QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Verkauft ein Freund von mir. Das Rad ist in absolutem Originalzustand, maximal 300km gefahren. Kein Teil wurde getauscht. Hergestellt Ende 1989. Mir war es leider etwas zu klein, sonst hätte ich es gekauft.
> ...



Shit, jetzt dachte ich schon daran, dass Teil in Elmshorn abzuholen - und dann steht unten, dass es in FFM steht


----------



## salzbrezel (10. Februar 2007)

Ich frag einfach mal nach.
Fahre gleich mit seinem Bruder Rad. 

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (10. Februar 2007)

Man man......320$ ist echt nicht wenig! Was an dem Transport soll eigentlich deren Meinung nach so teuer sein!??


----------



## versus (10. Februar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Shit, jetzt dachte ich schon daran, dass Teil in Elmshorn abzuholen - und dann steht unten, dass es in FFM steht



ahhh ffm ist ne stunde   - aber ich wills gar nicht, keine sorge.


----------



## kingmoe (10. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Man man......320$ ist echt nicht wenig! Was an dem Transport soll eigentlich deren Meinung nach so teuer sein!??



Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: Er hat keine Ahnung oder er hat keine Lust.


----------



## Kruko (10. Februar 2007)

Falscher Zaskar mal wieder

http://cgi.ebay.com/HIGH-POLISH-GT-...1QQihZ012QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Oberrohrabschluss ist gebogen


----------



## zaskar76 (11. Februar 2007)

AAAARGH - das hatter jetzt von nicht usps und nicht germany... pfff....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=5&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Kruko (11. Februar 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> AAAARGH - das hatter jetzt von nicht usps und nicht germany... pfff....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=5&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting



Bei mir wollte er es erst abklären, aber der Stoffel hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet. 

Vor allem hatte er den letzen Zaskar ja nach Deutschland verschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (11. Februar 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> AAAARGH - das hatter jetzt von nicht usps und nicht germany... pfff....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=5&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting






    unfassbar urghhhh


----------



## BonelessChicken (12. Februar 2007)

Endlich! Dieses Avalanche hier möchte zu mir, ist genau meine Größe  . Wäre nett, wenn ich das (preiswert) bekommen könnte, danke euch


----------



## tomasius (12. Februar 2007)

Das wird doch kein rot eloxiertes Zaskar sein ...  







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280080233243&fromMakeTrack=true

Gruß, Tom


----------



## marc077 (12. Februar 2007)

Das wuerd meiner Freundin passen. Allerdings muesste die Gabel raus: die vergewaltigt ja den Bock


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2007)

buha - die black ist echt der hit in dem rahmen - und nicht nur wegen der einbauhöhe...


----------



## Chat Chambers (13. Februar 2007)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Endlich! Dieses Avalanche hier möchte zu mir, ist genau meine Größe  . Wäre nett, wenn ich das (preiswert) bekommen könnte, danke euch



Mann, das ist ja bei mir um die Ecke...'n 4. GT? Ja, würde mir gefallen... !
Dein Glück, dass ich noch Student bin...


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Februar 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Das wird doch kein rot eloxiertes Zaskar sein ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wird es nicht, vielleicht ein backwoods(eher) oder pfeilkopp(hatten die 96er Günstigdinger das schaltauge?) oder so...


----------



## Asiafighter (13. Februar 2007)

GT Team Rahmen ZR 1.0

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Team-Rahmen-ZR-1-0_W0QQitemZ170080842568QQihZ007QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (13. Februar 2007)

Ja....und...?
Ihr habt wohl schon im vorfeld  alles beim grossen E untereinander aufgeteilt, was..?


----------



## HimoRoyden (14. Februar 2007)

Asiafighter schrieb:


> GT Team Rahmen ZR 1.0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Team-Rahmen-ZR-1-0_W0QQitemZ170080842568QQihZ007QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Also ich fahre ja gewöhnlich auch einen alten Zassi in GROSS bei dem die Gussets am Steuerrohr sich nicht "küssen". Aber das Teil sieht in der Seitenansicht aus wie ein Hochhaus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (14. Februar 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Viel Glück und falls es gelingt, stell doch mal bitte bessere Fotos von dem Stück hier ein...


Fotos nach dem Umbau:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3447680&postcount=2924


----------



## Kruko (15. Februar 2007)

GT Lobo 1000DH in UK

http://cgi.ebay.de:80/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270088634942&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:DE:1

Verschickt auch nach Deutschland für 60 - 65 £


----------



## laxerone (15. Februar 2007)

ich will jetzt auch mal was reservieren:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-mou...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
bin bereit fast jeden preis zu zahlen, also macht mich bitte nicht arm


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Februar 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Fotos nach dem Umbau:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3447680&postcount=2924


 
Wie geil! Der scheint ja echt noch fast wie neu auszusehen! Glückwunsch nochmal...


----------



## Janikulus (15. Februar 2007)

laxerone schrieb:


> ich will jetzt auch mal was reservieren:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-mou...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> bin bereit fast jeden preis zu zahlen, also macht mich bitte nicht arm



der Hammer! Hab ich noch nie gesehen in grün! Wünsche dir auch viel erfolg bei der Auktion! Versand nach D schon abgeklärt?


----------



## laxerone (15. Februar 2007)

ich habe eine basis in den USA die ich misbrauchen kann  ich hab den grünen bisher auch erst einmal bei ebay gesehen, vor etwa 2 jahren, aber in einem sehr schlechten zustand. der jetzt scheint ja tiptop zu sein. hoffe sehr, dass es klappt


----------



## gnss (15. Februar 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wie geil! Der scheint ja echt noch fast wie neu auszusehen! Glückwunsch nochmal...



Das sieht nur so aus, leider wurde das Rad offensichtlich als Bahnhofsrad mißbraucht, deshalb gibt es recht viele Kratzer vom anlehnen und ein wenig Rost vom norddeutschen Schmuddelwetter. Ist aber noch ok.


----------



## tomasius (15. Februar 2007)

... never ending story  












http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

wie hieß noch der lustige herr noch, der diese dinger auch mal hier angeboten hatte?


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Februar 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... never ending story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Februar 2007)

???   -> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting <-


----------



## alf2 (16. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> ???   -> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting <-


Soll also ein GT Prototyp sein:





Könnte allerdings auch selbergebastelt sein, man nehme:

*Einen i-drive5 2007er Hauptrahmen* 





und montiere daran *die Hinterbauschwinge eines i-drive 4*

damit das zusammenpasst muss man allerdings den Dogbone und das bewegliche Tretlagerteil weglassen. Da das Ding ohnehin nicht fährt, kann man auch noch das Ausfallende weglassen. Dämpferlänge kann man sich deshalb auch aussuchen. ;-)





Was mich allerdings schon nachdenklich stimmt, ist die Tatsache, dass sowohl der Hauptrahmen, als auch der Hinterbau von 2007er Modellen stammen dürften.


----------



## versus (16. Februar 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... never ending story
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
> 
> wie hieß noch der lustige herr noch, der diese dinger auch mal hier angeboten hatte?




*Dieses Angebot (290084058662) wurde entfernt oder ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Vergewissern Sie sich bitte, dass Sie die richtige Artikelnummer eingegeben haben. *

hat da jemand gemosert ?


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (16. Februar 2007)

Hatte das Teil gestern auch gesehen und dann... 

habe kein Interesse an dem Frame, aber der Neugier halber wollt isch denn doch ma wissen, für wieviel $$$ 'n Titanbike weggeht.
Sieht danach aus, als hätte ihn jemand angepetzt und daraufhin die Bucht das Angebot beendet hat. das passiet dann, wenn jemand gegen irgendwelche Grundsätze verstösst. Vielleicht ist er aber auch nur ein Opfer des automatischen Wortfilters geworden.. das System sperrt nur allzugerne auch die banalsten Artikel. Und ehe man in der Bucht mal mit einem lebenden, echten Menschen das Problem klarstellen kann vergeht schon 'n Weilchen. Warten wir mal ab, gelle!  Auf jeden Fall scheint er das Ding net vorher schon verkloppt zu haben; dann wäre der Artikel noch abrufbar mit dem Standardhinweis 'nicht mehr verfügbar', 'von Ausseirdischen geklaut' usw.usw.


----------



## redsandow (16. Februar 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Soll also ein GT Prototyp sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der hinterbau ist ein großer mischmasch von 05/06 würde ich mal sagen.mit dem abgesägten schaltauge ist es jedenfalls ein ssp und wenn ich so weiterschaue fehlt dort nicht etwas im tretlagerbereich?


----------



## Storck74 (16. Februar 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... never ending story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum never ending story? klärt mich bitte mal auf, was ist mit dem Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> tomasius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... never ending story
> ...


----------



## Kruko (17. Februar 2007)

Hat zwar nichts mit GT direkt zu tun. Aber ist ja fast der Standard-Vorbau für unsere GT's

Gefakter Syncros-Vorbau aus Tschechien 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kult-Syncros-Vor...9QQihZ017QQcategoryZ85115QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Februar 2007)

Woran erkennt man das denn ?


----------



## GT-Man (18. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man das denn ?



Eigentlich ist bei den alten Syncros-Vorbauten der obere Abschluss schräg, damit die Syncros-Kappen (und auch nur die) raufpassen.





@storck74: Weil es ein Fake ist!


----------



## tomasius (18. Februar 2007)

Genau, Syncros Ahead Vorbauten hatten immer diesen schrägen Abschluss. Die speziellen Ahead Kappen (gerade du aus Alu) sind recht rar und werden auch mal gerne geklaut.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Februar 2007)

Oh...da hab ich garnicht drauf geachtet obwohl ich selber einen (originalen) habe! 

.....zu den Alu Kappen: Hat eventuell jemand noch eine für mich übrig ?


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Oh...da hab ich garnicht drauf geachtet obwohl ich selber einen (originalen) habe!
> 
> .....zu den Alu Kappen: Hat eventuell jemand noch eine für mich übrig ?




hab eine!!!!!!!
würde tauschen gegen eine gt-sattelklemme    

WIE DER WEISE LAO GTSE SCHON SAGTE:
wer sich ein 2tes und 3tes gt zaskar nach hause holt der holt sich stress nach hause.
.


----------



## Storck74 (18. Februar 2007)

steht doch eindeutig dabei! Kein Original GT Rahmen!


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Februar 2007)

> hab eine!!!!!!!
> würde tauschen gegen eine gt-sattelklemme



Zeigen (1 1/8?)!    Wenn Du zwei Klemmen organisieren kannst dann gib bescheid!Wenn Ich 2 bekommen kann meld Ich mich bei dir! In Ordnung!?


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Zeigen (1 1/8?)!    Wenn Du zwei Klemmen organisieren kannst dann gib bescheid!Wenn Ich 2 bekommen kann meld Ich mich bei dir! In Ordnung!?




syncros alu 1 1/8 leider nicht mehr so glänzend. könnte ich morgen losschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (19. Februar 2007)

Bitte sagt mir, dass die Teile hier gelandet sind...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270088093313&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=170080842568&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## salzbrezel (19. Februar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=41320&sort=1&cat=all&page=1

Das klingt nach ziemlich gutem Zustand, wenn sogar die Aufkleber unbeschädigt sind.

Gruß...


----------



## Kruko (19. Februar 2007)

@moe

Wenn Du schon dabei bist, hier ist noch einer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=270088634942&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Februar 2007)

@VERSUS....



http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Laufradsatz-...QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem:winken:


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @VERSUS....
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Laufradsatz-...QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem:winken:



arrrrgh...  meinsmeinsmeins, okay ?

danke  !


----------



## Asiafighter (19. Februar 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=41320&sort=1&cat=all&page=1
> 
> Das klingt nach ziemlich gutem Zustand, wenn sogar die Aufkleber unbeschädigt sind.
> 
> Gruß...



Er will aber 750 VHB


----------



## redsandow (20. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @moe
> 
> Wenn Du schon dabei bist, hier ist noch einer:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=270088634942&rd=1&rd=1



die naben und die hintere bremsanlage wäre sehr interessant gewesen,aber für die bremsen gibt es keine belege mehr und der versand von 60.-Pfund ist


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Februar 2007)

WO KÖNNTE DAS NUR GELANDET SEIN?   

kenne noch nicht die farbe in der es gepulvert wird.................................


----------



## cleiende (20. Februar 2007)

Ich habe mich beim Tequesta echt beherrschen müssen, aber ich weiss genau was meine Frau gesagt hätte.  
Aber: Geiler Preis, wie kann man sowas am Rosenmontag enden lassen?

Dafür darf ich jetzt meinen NOS American CompLite aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (20. Februar 2007)

mal was von der Insel,

ein blauelox Zaskar LE:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-mou...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290084800900

und ein Team LTS:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/96-GT-TEAM-LT...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190085020494


----------



## kingmoe (20. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> WO KÖNNTE DAS BLOSS GELANDET SEIN?
> 
> kenne noch nicht die farbe in der es gepulvert wird.................................



Da gehen diverse PN hin und her, wer das Rad nun bekommen "soll" - und dann ist keiner von denen Höchstbieter, die am lautesten geschrien haben  

Christoph, gut, dass wir uns rausgetan hatten, der Preis wäre für David "etwas" teurer geworden  
Ich fand ja schon die 170,- SK (hinter den Kulissen) billig.

Glückwunsch David - und den Scherz mit dem Pulvern mach bitte nie wieder, mein Herz macht das nicht mit...


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZR3000-Lot...9QQihZ017QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-Vintage-GT...9QQihZ009QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Tribike-Blue...6QQihZ007QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## marc077 (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leut´s.
Kann mir einer erklaeren, wie s zu den Massen bei dem Rahmen hier kommt? Laut Verkaeufer ist es einer in Groesse L. Groesse L ist fuer mich normal 19 Zoll, oder verwechsel ich da was? Jedenfalls hat mein 18er Zaskar ein Oberrohr von 570mm Laenge, und das Sattelrohr, so wie er es misst, ne Laenge von 525mm.
Und auch fuer nen Rahmen in L sieht das Dreieck etwas zu flach aus, fast schon wie bei nem alten 16,5".
Schaut s Euch mal selbst an

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-AVALANCHE-0-0-KULT-MTB-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ320084963078QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruss, Marc


----------



## BonelessChicken (21. Februar 2007)

Hi, der ist definitiv kleiner als 18 Zoll, wie Du ja schon gemessen hast, also kommen die 16,5" wohl schon hin.


----------



## HimoRoyden (21. Februar 2007)

He Leute! Hier 2 Artikel auf die ich biete:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290084711510&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:DE:11

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEBI:IT&viewitem=&item=190084941944&rd=1&rd=1

Bitte lasst mir ne Chance, ich dreh sonst bald durch. Die beiden werden hoffentlich bald in GER sein (via Kontakt in USA), dann wird einer von beiden wieder verkauft. Alle Das wäre dann eure chance! Bitte bitte bitte. Ihr habt euch vom Franzossen schon die edlen Teile geholt...

FRAGE: Der weisse LE - ist der noch handgeschweisst? Der schwarze dürfte ein Produkt aus der Schwinn Ära sein.

Gruss Himo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (21. Februar 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> FRAGE: Der weisse LE - ist der noch handgeschweisst? Der schwarze dürfte ein Produkt aus der Schwinn Ära sein.



Der weiße LE (1998er bzw. 1999er) wurde noch in den USA produziert. Das letzte Modell aus den USA war das Zaskar Team 2001 (blau-schwarz-gelb, s.u.). Das Zaskar X (Jahrgang 2000) wurde aber auch in den USA hergestellt. Von 2000 auf 2001 erfolgte eine Umbenennung der Zaskars: aus Zaskar LE wurde Zaskar Team und aus Zaskar wurde Zaskar Race. Das X war das Jubiläumsmodell zum zehnten Zaskar-Geburtstag.


----------



## KONI-DU (21. Februar 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> He Leute! Hier 2 Artikel auf die ich biete:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290084711510&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:DE:11
> 
> ...



Falls Du den weißen bekommen und dann wieder loswerden möchtest, schick mir doch bitte eine PN  

Danke


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Februar 2007)

@GT-Man

Du hast nicht zufälligerweise noch einen Scan vom Zaskar Race? Wurde das nun auch in Amerika zusammengeschweißt oder nicht? Was für ein Rohrsatz wurde verwendet?

Danke und Gruß...


----------



## HimoRoyden (21. Februar 2007)

@GT Man:  muchas gracias! Das ist also das Jubiläumsmodell - in USA handgebrutzelt... was zum Henker will man mehr?? Was würdet ihr dafür setzen??


----------



## marc077 (21. Februar 2007)

marc077 schrieb:


> Hallo Leut´s.
> Kann mir einer erklaeren, wie s zu den Massen bei dem Rahmen hier kommt? Laut Verkaeufer ist es einer in Groesse L. Groesse L ist fuer mich normal 19 Zoll, oder verwechsel ich da was? Jedenfalls hat mein 18er Zaskar ein Oberrohr von 570mm Laenge, und das Sattelrohr, so wie er es misst, ne Laenge von 525mm.
> Und auch fuer nen Rahmen in L sieht das Dreieck etwas zu flach aus, fast schon wie bei nem alten 16,5".
> Schaut s Euch mal selbst an
> ...




Er hat extra nochmal fuer mich nachgemessen und schrieb:

"Habe nochmal genau gemessen: Mitte Steuerrohr- Mitte Sattelrohr 57,5cm
Mitte Trettkrubel-Ende Sattelrohr 46,5cm"

Wie kommt s zu der komischen Kombi der Laenge von Ober- und Sattelrohr? Oder ist s am Ende nur ein "Selbstzusammengeschusterter"?

Gruss, Marc


----------



## GT-Man (21. Februar 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> @GT-Man
> 
> Du hast nicht zufälligerweise noch einen Scan vom Zaskar Race? Wurde das nun auch in Amerika zusammengeschweißt oder nicht? Was für ein Rohrsatz wurde verwendet?
> 
> Danke und Gruß...



Hier der Scan vom Zaskar Race. Der Rahmen war aus Easton Taperwall und "made in the USA". Allerdings ist im ersten Scan fälschlicherweise von einem integrierten Steuersatz die Rede - den besaß jedoch nur das Zaskar Team.




Hier aus dem BIKE-Workshop 2001:



Hier nochmal beide Farbvarianten:


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Februar 2007)

Viele Dank fÃ¼r die Scans!
Ist ja schÃ¶n zu hÃ¶ren, dass es noch ein echter USA-Rahmen ist.
Wenn man sich die Preise im Workshop anschaut wird einem ja schwindelig!!!
1277â¬ fÃ¼r den Team, 2300â¬ fÃ¼r das iDrive Team.

GruÃ...
Philip


----------



## laxerone (21. Februar 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> He Leute! Hier 2 Artikel auf die ich biete:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290084711510&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:DE:11
> 
> ...



SORRY! hate nicht das forum gecheckt. mein gebot ist aber auch nur ein testgebot. werd die finger von lassen.


----------



## alf2 (21. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZR3000-Lot...9QQihZ017QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 Das Lotto Design finde ich auch sehr gelungen!

Braucht keiner im Forum einen 54er ZR?
Damit es noch ein paar mehr werden!


----------



## Kruko (21. Februar 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Das Lotto Design finde ich auch sehr gelungen!
> 
> Braucht keiner im Forum einen 54er ZR?
> Damit es noch ein paar mehr werden!



Ich hab einen.   

Außerdem weiß ich wo es einen neuen Rahmen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (22. Februar 2007)

Braucht keiner im Forum einen 54er ZR?
Damit es noch ein paar mehr werden!

@ Alf2
Anfrage läüft...

Gruß Muckelchen


----------



## Kruko (22. Februar 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Braucht keiner im Forum einen 54er ZR?
> Damit es noch ein paar mehr werden!
> 
> @ Alf2
> ...



Frag Versus. Der war im Paradies und kennt die Telefonnummer für neue GT-Rennrad-Rahmen


----------



## salzbrezel (22. Februar 2007)

Wenn's euch nicht ausmacht, ich habe ein Auge auf das geworfen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-5-Fully-R...6QQihZ004QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß...


----------



## HimoRoyden (22. Februar 2007)

laxerone schrieb:


> SORRY! hate nicht das forum gecheckt. mein gebot ist aber auch nur ein testgebot. werd die finger von lassen.



Ich weiss deine Zurückhaltung zu schätzen, THX! Ich bin scharf wie Lumpi auf das Zassi X!


----------



## kingmoe (23. Februar 2007)

Tandem - aber man müsste es abholen... 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150094654186


----------



## Kruko (24. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170081466151&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting


----------



## cleiende (25. Februar 2007)

Nur was für "Kurze".
Das Rad meines 10-jährigen Sohnes ist nicht kleiner (sonst wäre ich auch dran gewesen)....


----------



## GT-Man (25. Februar 2007)

Noch Ã¼ber sieben Tage und schon bei 240 â¬.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-ballbu...1QQihZ009QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schon etwas Ã¼berteuert. Ob das alles so koscher ist?

Und hier noch ein wahnsinnig detailiertes Angebot (man beachte die Modellbezeichnung - da hat einer so richtig Ahnung):
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-BS6102_W0QQitemZ260090376129QQihZ016QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Und es ist nur EIN Rahmen, der versteigert wird.


----------



## Kruko (25. Februar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nur was für "Kurze".
> Das Rad meines 10-jährigen Sohnes ist nicht kleiner (sonst wäre ich auch dran gewesen)....



Der Rahmen ist für meine Frau, die hat so kurze Beine 

Da habe ich ja richtig Glück gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (25. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist für meine Frau, die hat so kurze Beine
> 
> Da habe ich ja richtig Glück gehabt.



Meinen Glückwunsch.
Kannst froh sein das ich nicht Zuhause war!!!
Aber das nächste in der Bucht gehört mir!


----------



## Kruko (25. Februar 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch.
> Kannst froh sein das ich nicht Zuhause war!!!
> Aber das nächste in der Bucht gehört mir!



Ich hab den Rahmen auch eher durch Zufall gefunden. Wäre mir auch fast durch die Lappen gegangen. In der Artikelbeschreibung stand ZASK*E*R


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Februar 2007)

ist zwar nicht gt kommt aber an eins meiner gt zaskar. lange danach gesucht lasst bitte die finger davon.      
warum ich das sage?
so wie ich das sehe wird e...uk auch von euch abgegrast.    



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260089771903&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=016


----------



## Asiafighter (25. Februar 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Noch über sieben Tage und schon bei 240 .
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-ballbu...1QQihZ009QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Schon etwas überteuert. Ob das alles so koscher ist?



Der Verkäufer sagte mir es lägen schon Angebote in Höhe von 380,00uro für den Zaskar Rahmen vor.  
Da frage ich mich noch wieso der immer noch in eBay läuft.


----------



## Kruko (25. Februar 2007)

Asiafighter schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer sagte mir es lägen schon Angebote in Höhe von 380,00uro für den Zaskar Rahmen vor.
> Da frage ich mich noch wieso der immer noch in eBay läuft.



Schön zu wissen, was mein Zassi wert ist  

Aber es bietet ja jemand hier aus dem Forum drauf. Ich wünsche viel Glück


----------



## Asiafighter (25. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schön zu wissen, was mein Zassi wert ist
> 
> Aber es bietet ja jemand hier aus dem Forum drauf. Ich wünsche viel Glück



*Also bist Du der Verkäufer ?*

Damit es nicht so OT ist.............

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Arrowhead-16-Inch-Triple-Triangle_W0QQitemZ180089748741QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (25. Februar 2007)

Asiafighter schrieb:


> *Also bist Du der Verkäufer ?*
> 
> Damit es nicht so OT ist.............
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Arrowhead-16-Inch-Triple-Triangle_W0QQitemZ180089748741QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



DEFINITIV NICHT 

Meiner kommt nicht aus dem Haus. Vorher fällt mir der Fuß ab.


----------



## Asiafighter (25. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> DEFINITIV NICHT
> 
> Meiner kommt nicht aus dem Haus. Vorher fällt mir der Fuß ab.



Ja sry, ich bin heute schwer von Begriff  

Ein Zaskar ist aber auch was schönes 

Und noch was anderes: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Outpost-Trail-Cromoly-4130-16-Inch-Retro_W0QQitemZ180089751929QQihZ008QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2007)

@david: tolle forke ! viel glück, ich werde nicht reinpfuschen.


----------



## Kruko (25. Februar 2007)

Xizang in 16 Zoll auf der anderen Teichseite.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330092289899

Für die Fracht gibt es ja Mittel und Wege


----------



## GT98 (25. Februar 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Noch Ã¼ber sieben Tage und schon bei 240 â¬.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-ballbu...1QQihZ009QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Schon etwas Ã¼berteuert. Ob das alles so koscher ist?




Der Rahmen gehÃ¶rt mir und der Zustand ist wie an Bildern leicht zu sehen ist perfekt, und ich habe keinen "meiner Kumpels" gebeten den Preis hochzutreiben.  Wenn es zu Ã¼berteuert ist, warum bieten dann so viele auf den Rahmen?




Asiafighter schrieb:


> Der VerkÃ¤ufer sagte mir es lÃ¤gen schon Angebote in HÃ¶he von 380,00â¬uro fÃ¼r den Zaskar Rahmen vor.
> Da frage ich mich noch wieso der immer noch in eBay lÃ¤uft.




Da frag ich mich warum Du mir dann â¬300 geboten hast, als der Rahmen erst ein paar Stunden bei ebay eingestellt war


----------



## Asiafighter (25. Februar 2007)

GT98 schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich warum Du mir dann 300 geboten hast, als der Rahmen erst ein paar Stunden bei ebay eingestellt war



Also mal ehrlich, was soll diese Aussage ?
Ich habe zu 100% keinen "Sofort-Betrag" geboten !
Sondern eine Frage zum Zustand gestellt,
wo dann diese Antwort mit den 380,00 wohl anscheinend beiläufig erwähnt wurde ?!?!?!?!
Habe zwar mitgeboten, aber nun werde ich mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht mehr mitbieten. 
Wer weiß was da noch für Lügen/Probleme auftauchen


----------



## GT98 (25. Februar 2007)

Ein Frage zum Zustand des Rahmens hab ich noch gar keine gestellt bekommen. 

Und es gab nur eine einzige Person der ich geschrieben habe das ich ein Angebot von 380 habe. 

Also Frage wer wird das dann wohl sein??

Im Übrigen solltest Du Dir meine Bewertungen anschauen und dann mit Deinen vergleichen...ich hab's echt nicht nötig zu Lügen oder mangelhafte Teile bei ebay zu verkaufen. 

Wir können gernen den mail Verkehr hier reinstellen, dann dürfte sich herausstellen wer hier lügt.

Alternativ kann ich Dich auch von der Auktion ausschließen wenn es Dir lieber ist, oder Du darfst Dein Gebot gerne zurückziehen wenn Du so Angst hast.


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2007)

verschon uns damit, okay ?
bei einem gebot von 380 eu wird aus unserem forum ohnehin keiner mehr mitbieten...


----------



## Asiafighter (25. Februar 2007)

GT98 schrieb:


> Ein Frage zum Zustand des Rahmens hab ich noch gar keine gestellt bekommen.
> 
> Und es gab nur eine einzige Person der ich geschrieben habe das ich ein Angebot von 380 habe.
> 
> ...




Ok, Du hast ja recht !  
Worum geht es hier eigentlich ?  
Viel Erfolg bei Deiner Auktion 

Und lass es jetzt mal gut sein,
der Thread ist für sinnvolle Posts (zum Titel passend) gedacht.


----------



## Janikulus (25. Februar 2007)

euuhhh Leute macht das doch bitte unter euch per PN oder mail aus.
Das interessiert hier kein mensch wer was wann gesagt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT98 (25. Februar 2007)

seh ich genau so


----------



## oldman (25. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ist zwar nicht gt kommt aber an eins meiner gt zaskar. lange danach gesucht lasst bitte die finger davon.
> warum ich das sage?
> so wie ich das sehe wird e...uk auch von euch abgegrast.
> 
> ...




gott gütiger, das war aber brachial teuer!!!!  
ich habe 2 davon in uk geschossen innerhalb von 14 tagen, da war keine teurer als 45 GBP.....
holy molly - und ich dachte der markt für classic s_chaissedreck ist kaputt...
aber - sehr schöne gabel!!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (26. Februar 2007)

Vieleicht kann ja einer das hier gebrauchen! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-2-0-MountainBike-26er_W0QQitemZ270093944852QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Für mich ist es leider zu weit weg um es abzuholen!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## zingel (27. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-Vintage-GT...9QQihZ009QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



yes!


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. Februar 2007)

> yes!



Hast es ersteigert ?


----------



## zingel (27. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Hast es ersteigert ?



genau!  

das war das dritte auf ebay, das ich gesehen habe ..mit den ersten zwei hat's leider nicht geklappt ..aber jetzt wird restauriert!

LG


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. Februar 2007)

Alle guten Dinge sind 3 sagt man doch!    Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## kingmoe (28. Februar 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> genau!
> 
> das war das dritte auf ebay, das ich gesehen habe ..mit den ersten zwei hat's leider nicht geklappt ..aber jetzt wird restauriert!
> 
> LG



Und wie hat das geklappt? Adresse in USA? Der Typ hat mich wahnsinnig gemacht, wollte partout nicht nach D versenden  

"I don´t ship to Germany, it´s very expensive..." Depp...


----------



## zingel (28. Februar 2007)

.. in de Schweiz versenden die halt viel ieber, als nach Germany  

nee, ich hab ne Adresse drüben  


du bist jetzt schon der zweite aus Deutschland, der mitbieten wollte ..da hätte der Preis ja in luftige Höhen steigen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (28. Februar 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> .. in de Schweiz versenden die halt viel ieber, als nach Germany
> 
> nee, ich hab ne Adresse drüben
> 
> du bist jetzt schon der zweite aus Deutschland, der mitbieten wollte ..da hätte der Preis ja in luftige Höhen steigen können



Naja, so luftig wäre es bei mir wohl nicht geworden, da man ja auch viel Zeit und etwas Geld in die Restaurierung stecken muss. Chrom ist ja so ´ne Sache, wenn es vergammelt ist. Außerdem sind Versand, Zoll und MWSt. ja auch nicht umsonst. Aber etwas mehr hätte ich schon geboten.
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil, ich hoffe, wir sehen es hier wieder!
 

Die Schwamm-Theorie hat wieder gegriffen, hugh!


----------



## Jako (28. Februar 2007)

das ist ja mal bestimmt kein Rocky.......  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain_W0QQitemZ220087041154QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (28. Februar 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> das ist ja mal bestimmt kein Rocky.......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain_W0QQitemZ220087041154QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Und warum warnst Du im GT-Forum??


----------



## Jako (28. Februar 2007)

asche auf mein haupt.... habe ich erst später gesehen - sorry - bin schon wieder weg..... gruß jako


----------



## Kruko (28. Februar 2007)

Sollte aber kein Verscheuchen sein  

Ich denke nur, dass hier mehr nach GT's gesucht bzw. gewarnt wird

Falls Du so etwas suchst, wird Dir hier gern geholfen


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Die Schwamm-Theorie hat wieder gegriffen, hugh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (28. Februar 2007)

Hier mal wieder GT Stahl für die "Großen" unter uns:







http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-MTB...9QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2007)

na das ist doch mal ne schönheit so ganz in schwarz.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-FULLY-Mou...6QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

damit ist der rahmen gemeint. bei den parts könnte man schon noch ein bisschen ändern.


----------



## versus (2. März 2007)

irgendwann kauf ich mir ein rts nur um rauszufinden WAS da wie federt...


----------



## cleiende (2. März 2007)

Das wollten schon Einige herausfinden. Viel passiert da nicht, nur der Pedalrückschlag von den Dinger nervt.


----------



## versus (2. März 2007)

ich kapiers echt nicht, denn wenn ich mir die fotos anschaue, dann gibts am sitzrohr ein gelenk, eins am tretlager und keins an der schwinge oder sonstwo. 
wie soll sich denn da was bewegen ? vielleicht mach ich mal nen eigenen fred zu der frage auf...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (2. März 2007)

Ich stand damals genauso blöde vor dem RTS und wußte nicht, wie es funktioniert. Aber ich habe mal ein Bild angefügt, was das Ganze erläutern soll:






Rot sind die Drehpunkte und die Pfeile geben die Bewegung der einzelnen Teile wieder. Kernstück ist die Umlenkwippe, welche die Zugbewegung der Kettenstrebe in eine Druckbewegung für den Dämpfer umwandelt.


----------



## -lupo- (2. März 2007)

Ich bin der Meinung dass man den RTS als Pull Shock bezeichnen darf; nur nicht so aufwendig wie bei den Lobos und Yetis/Schwinns wo der Dämpfer zum Ziehen gedacht ist. Wenn das Herr Ancillotti wissen würde!


----------



## Deleted 5247 (2. März 2007)

Da bin ich eher nicht der Meinung, da am Dämpfer nicht gezogen wird, sondern nur gedrückt.


----------



## Kint (2. März 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Da bin ich eher nicht der Meinung, da am Dämpfer nicht gezogen wird, sondern nur gedrückt.



  supi... übrigens heisst des rts wegen dem der eben nicht zieht sondern drückt, dem rocker eben deshalb rts. und des lts ist ja bekanntlich ein links tuned suspension. gottseidank....


----------



## Deleted 5247 (2. März 2007)

Hä? Verstehe deine Antwort nicht so ganz?  

RTS bedeutet Rocker Tuned Suspension, soviel weiß ich auch, aber trotzdem läßt das Wort "Rocker" (=Wippe) nicht zwangsläufig auf einen Pull oder Push Shock Rahmen/Dämpfer schließen.

In diesem Fall handelt es sich aber meiner Meinung nach um eine Rahmen mit Push Shock Dämpfung, sprich der Dämpfer wird zusammengedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. März 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ich stand damals genauso blöde vor dem RTS und wußte nicht, wie es funktioniert. Aber ich habe mal ein Bild angefügt, was das Ganze erläutern soll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   
wie geil - hatte eben fast das gleiche gebastelt....





aber wie man sieht habe ich die umlenkwippe (das kernstück) nicht richtig erkannt - danke floid  
da hast du ein jahrelanges rätselraten aufgelöst


----------



## marc077 (2. März 2007)

Hallo Jungs.
Das kleine Teil war/ist meiner Erinnerung nach , aufgrund seiner Form, der sog. dogbone (oder wishbone) und bricht/brach auch des oefteren mal.

Gruss, Marc


----------



## versus (2. März 2007)

hmmm... dog bone kenne ich nur vom i-drive (verbindet hauptrahmen mit dem exzenter). 
das teil hat aber bestimmt auch einen klingenden namen ;-)


----------



## Kint (2. März 2007)

marc077 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs.
> Das kleine Teil war/ist meiner Erinnerung nach , aufgrund seiner Form, der sog. dogbone (oder wishbone) und bricht/brach auch des oefteren mal.
> 
> Gruss, Marc



wishbone zerbrechen die amis beim hänchen essen und wünschen sich was.
dogbone heissts beim idrive.
rocker heissts beim RTS.

und das:



Kint schrieb:


> supi...



weil ich mich wegen deiner antwort hier :



FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Da bin ich eher nicht der Meinung, da am Dämpfer nicht gezogen wird, sondern nur gedrückt.



fast weggeschmissen habe. liegt aber wahrscheinlich an meiner gedanklichen betonung deines spruchs. ist völlig korrekt und glasklar formuliert! keine kritik....ich mag so trockenen humor. allerdings fand ich auch  "ist wie pullshock nur ohne ziehen" schon recht lustig...(auf andere weise)... und klar ist ein rocker oder der rocker kein indiz für push oder pull sondern in dem fall einfach nur ne wippe. FAST so wie beim lobo...nur das es ein teil ist und die anlenkung anders. und es ist bei kleinerer größe fast genauso schwer....  aber hat bessere lager...  genug jetzt...

das mit dem rocker und dem links tuned suspension war einfach nur noch nachgeschleudert damit ich auch mal was weiss...

und klar ist ein rocker oder der rocker kein indiz für push oder pull sondern in dem fall einfach nur ne wippe. FAST so wie beim lobo...nur das es ein teil ist. Und die anlenkung ist anders. und es ist bei kleinerer größe fast genauso schwer....  aber hat bessere lager...  genug jetzt...

Ach darf ich noch anmerken, dass der obere rote pfeil eigentlich statt gerade nach oben eher schräg nach links zeigen müsste...


----------



## -lupo- (2. März 2007)

LoL, ich und Deutsch... Ich verstehe was so verwirrend war  Ich wollte damit sagen, dass ein LoBo-Dämpfer ganz anders aufgebaut ist und dieser in der Tat durch ziehen am Dämpfer zusammengedrückt wird und beim RTS wird der Dämpfer durch Drücken zum Arbeiten gebracht wird.

Beim RTS wird der Dämpfer zwar gedrückt, aber nicht direkt vom Rad (oder von der Stelle von wo der Stoss kommt) sondern vom "rocker arm". Dieser Umlenkungshebel wird ja schliesslich gezogen und nicht gedrückt. Vom Prinzip her glaube ich dass man ein RTS sehr wohl mit einem Scarab/Kästle/DM der mitte '90er vergleichen kann. 






Hier sieht man den rocker-arm.

Da Mr. Ancillotti seine seine Fahrräder (die den gleichen Federungsprinzip wie seine Motorräder haben) Pull-Shock nennt dachte ich das RTS auch Pull-Shock beschimpfen zu können. Ich hoffe ich konnte meine Gedanken irgendwie klar niederschreiben...


----------



## Kint (3. März 2007)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Da Mr. Ancillotti seine seine Fahrräder (die den gleichen Federungsprinzip wie seine Motorräder haben) Pull-Shock nennt dachte ich das RTS auch Pull-Shock beschimpfen zu können. Ich hoffe ich konnte meine Gedanken irgendwie klar niederschreiben...



hehee und wir ancilotti fans im gt forum sind natürlich drauf reingefallen... ist aber auch schon verwirrend son ein pull - SHOCK


----------



## -lupo- (3. März 2007)

Hehe, nix für ungut 

Müsste mal sehen was "Linkage" dazu sagt, aber Hauptsache wir haben verstanden welches Prinzip hinter der Federung steht.


----------



## Kint (4. März 2007)

hm versus? rotes lts in 18" ? hm ? hm rooot ? 


http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-2-full-s...0QQihZ009QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hm ? 

andere dürfen klar auch bieten...


----------



## Kruko (4. März 2007)

Neue Renner in US

Zwei Größen! 50 und 56 cm

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZR-1-0-RACIN...6QQihZ003QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZR-1-0-RACIN...5QQihZ003QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gibt auch etwas für ganz große Jungs  

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZR5000-frame...4QQihZ008QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Aber der ist nicht neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (4. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Gibt auch etwas für ganz große Jungs
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZR5000-frame...4QQihZ008QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Aber der ist nicht neu



zu klein.... 

aber hier den wil bitte ICH :

bzw eigentlich ist es schon meiner wenn ebay siich nicht überall einmischen würde:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=290090135680&rd=1&rd=1


also wäre toll wenn adnere große sich zurückhalten würden - merci !


----------



## tomasius (4. März 2007)

Mensch, waren die Decals teuer   ... sind aber nicht von mir  






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280089939993&indexURL=3#ebayphotohosting

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kint (4. März 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Mensch, waren die Decals teuer   ... sind aber nicht von mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man könnte noch hinzufügen das ertsens die downtube sticker nicht passsend sind und zweitens das ganze kein zaskar is....


----------



## Manni1599 (4. März 2007)

Jep, dürfte eher ein 94/95er Terramoto oder ähnliches sein. Das die Leute immer noch glauben, mit einem Zaskar-Aufkleber könnten sie ihren Gewinn maximieren   !

Dabei hat so ein schönes, gepflegtes Avalanche / Terramoto o.ä. doch durchaus seinen Reiz (dem ich nur schlecht wiederstehen kann....)


----------



## Janikulus (4. März 2007)

brutal!

- ein 98er Zaskar für 360Euro:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=190085502021&rd=1&rd=1

- ein STS Lobo für 715Euro!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=200083263671&rd=1&rd=1

leute, so langsam werden wir reich


----------



## Kruko (4. März 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> brutal!
> 
> 
> leute, so langsam werden wir reich



Ne, so langsam sollten wir uns überlegen unsere Schätze gut zu versichern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (4. März 2007)

Nicht zu vergessen: das gebrochene STS-1 fÃ¼r 200â¬
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradrahmen-GT...9QQihZ008QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (5. März 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> - ein STS Lobo fÃ¼r 715Euro!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=200083263671&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> leute, so langsam werden wir reich



wieso ? mein deutlich besser beigelegtes sts lobo brachte 850 â¬ und ich Ã¤rgerte mich weil ich an die ausgelaufene auktion dachte wo der rahmen von unserem allseits bekannten nos verkÃ¤ufer fÃ¼r 1600â¬ rauslief....


ach und das 



salzbrezel schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen: das gebrochene STS-1 fÃ¼r 200â¬
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradrahmen-GT...9QQihZ008QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




sieht beim nÃ¤heren hinsehen :

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=180088057459

doch sehr verdÃ¤chtig aus. wird wiederkommen was meint ihr ? wahrscheinlich in teilen damits nicht so auffÃ¤llt. wobei lts hinterbauten auch schon gerne mal komplett fÃ¼r 150 bis 200 rausgehen... alle sschon gesehen. liegt aber immer am markt. mal ist die schwemme da, mal gibts monatelang keine... schon lustig

ach un dgrade in dem zusammenhang der benutzername "squarepusher " schon Ã¼beraus lustig.....rofl...


----------



## Kint (5. März 2007)

dank alllen die die finger ruhig halten konnten...:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=290090135680&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Kruko (5. März 2007)

GT Xizang in 18 Zoll

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290090128389

Das kpl. Rad hat er für den Startpreis gekauft 

Alles nur weil der Erstbesitzer nicht nach Deutschland schicken wollte


----------



## alecszaskar (5. März 2007)

man beachte den Kleiderhaken, der das "Zaskar" hält.....

ich wollt ich wär ein Zaskar

Sorry Tomasius war schneller und ich unaufmerksam.....


----------



## Deleted 5247 (5. März 2007)

Na ja, so toll ist der Zaskar Fake auch nicht gelungen und außerdem würde ich aufgrund der ellenlangen Beschreibung schon nicht bieten.

Wer weiß, was der Verkäufer da noch zusätzlich reingeschrieben hat?! Nachher muss man noch die Schwiegermutter mitkaufen, oder so.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. März 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Na ja, so toll ist der Zaskar Fake auch nicht gelungen und außerdem würde ich aufgrund der ellenlangen Beschreibung schon nicht bieten.
> 
> Wer weiß, was der Verkäufer da noch zusätzlich reingeschrieben hat?! Nachher muss man noch die Schwiegermutter mitkaufen, oder so.



Ja, das beste ist "er wollte ein Zaskar draus machen". Durch Handauflegen oder wie???? 

Vielleicht bringe ich ihm mal main Avalanche in BB vorbei, da kann er dann ein Xizang draus machen....


----------



## Janikulus (5. März 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> wieso ? mein deutlich besser beigelegtes sts lobo brachte 850  und ich ärgerte mich weil ich an die ausgelaufene auktion dachte wo der rahmen von unserem allseits bekannten nos verkäufer für 1600 rauslief....



ok, dachte sts lobos seien nicht so viel wert, da ich meins für 260Euro mit Gabel und Ersatzrahmen bekommen habe. War also ein echtes Schnäppchen!


----------



## devil-lime (5. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, das beste ist "er wollte ein Zaskar draus machen". Durch Handauflegen oder wie????
> 
> Vielleicht bringe ich ihm mal main Avalanche in BB vorbei, da kann er dann ein Xizang draus machen....


 
Der Satz" ich wollte ein Zaskar daraus machen" ist wohl in der Tat das schärfste, was ich seit langen gehört habe Veränderung der Legierungszusätze durch Suggestion. einfach köstlich.Vieleicht kann er sogar wirklich Atome durch den blossen Willen ändern, dann würde ich ihm auch mein Stahlrenner schicken und hätte ein Merlin.
Das nannte man doch alchemie und wurden die nicht früher verbrannt?? 
.


----------



## versus (5. März 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> War also ein echtes Schnäppchen!



die bezeichnung "schnäppchen" für *diesen *preis streift schon haarscharf an einer unverschämtheit vorbei  
da kannst du dir ruhig die nächsten jahre dauerhaft ins fäustchen lachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (5. März 2007)

ich hätte ehrlich gesagt so 500Euro für ein STS Lobo geschätzt. Aber ich glaube der Verkäufer hatte keine Ahnung was er da verkauft. Naja, gut für mich (und für das lobo!).


----------



## Kint (6. März 2007)

sind preislich sehr unterschiedlich.... zustand, beschreibung etc....


----------



## versus (7. März 2007)

wars schon hier drin?

silbernes rage aus Ö:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-GT-RAGE_W0QQitemZ260091287787QQihZ016QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wo doch gerade der rennradboom ausgebrochen ist...

und ein schwarzes outpost trail in 46:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Outpost-Trail...1QQihZ008QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (7. März 2007)

Dann schicke ich mal was nach 

Was Rotes für Versus als Ersatz ?? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220089522028

Schön sieht er ja aus der Zaskar in ROT


----------



## versus (7. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann schicke ich mal was nach
> 
> Was Rotes für Versus als Ersatz ??
> 
> ...



hmmmmm und auch noch in 18"...
feinfeinfein - aber in sachen zustand kann er mit meinem nicht mithalten


----------



## Davidbelize (7. März 2007)

shit........................................ 
und ich idi habe geglaubt das findet keiner.

@versus  mit dem zustand haste nätürlich recht aber das könnte den preis auch ergreifender machen.


----------



## Kruko (7. März 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> shit........................................
> und ich idi habe geglaubt das findet keiner.



Du solltest doch wissen, das hier fast alles gefunden wird. 

Ich werde aber nicht mitbieten

Rote Teile hast Du ja noch, oder?


----------



## versus (7. März 2007)

ich bin auch raus, weil bedient! 

also immer feste druff ! ! !


----------



## kingmoe (7. März 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> shit........................................
> und ich idi habe geglaubt das findet keiner.



Das ist Fluch und Segen zugleich, mit diesem Fred hier  

Ich bin in letzter Zeit oft froh, das ich zuviel Zeug habe, da muss man nicht so viel nachdenken, ob man gegen Forums-Freunde bietet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (7. März 2007)

naja bin schon ein bisschen am überlegen und damit das nicht so leicht ist kommt auch das noch hinzu...........................



http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=43440&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## Asiafighter (7. März 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> naja bin schon ein bisschen am überlegen und damit das nicht so leicht ist kommt auch das noch hinzu...........................
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=43440&sort=1&cat=all&page=1



Thx  

Nicht zu vergessen das LTS 5  

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=43433&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


*Die Preise sind VHB !!!*


----------



## Kint (7. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann schicke ich mal was nach
> 
> Was Rotes für Versus als Ersatz ??
> 
> ...



watt wollt ihr mit den kinderrädern ? 

achso falls jemand was blaues sucht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3506024&postcount=46


----------



## salzbrezel (7. März 2007)

> Nicht zu vergessen das LTS 5
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=43433&sort=1&cat=500&page= 1



http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-5-Fully-R...6QQihZ004QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ist das der selbe Rahmen?


----------



## devil-lime (8. März 2007)

Mal eine allg. Frage zum Verständniss. Was sollen diese privaten Auktionen ohne Veröffenlichung der Bieternamen. damit ist doch dem Hochbieten durch einen anderen acount Tor und Tür geöffnet. was motiviert Ebay dazu, so etwas anzubieten????


----------



## Kruko (8. März 2007)

devil-lime schrieb:


> Mal eine allg. Frage zum Verständniss. Was sollen diese privaten Auktionen ohne Veröffenlichung der Bieternamen. damit ist doch dem Hochbieten durch einen anderen acount Tor und Tür geöffnet. was motiviert Ebay dazu, so etwas anzubieten????



Soweit ich das verstanden habe, sagt Ebay das dies aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen erforderlich ist. 

Ich finde es auch eher bedenklich die Bieter zu verheimlichen. So ist einem Betrug Tür und Tor geöffnet und man kann den Preis puschen ohne dass die wahren Interessenten dies je erfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. März 2007)

würde auf eine solche auktion auch nicht bieten!
evtl. merken die verkäufer irgendwann, dass sie mit privatauktionen nur miese preise erzielen...


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. März 2007)

Etwas für die Vitrine......... -> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-bikes-rare...4QQihZ010QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


....und noch was (Ich glaub) seltenes...GT Egde Titan -> http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-GT-Edge-Ti...099198470QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


.... -> http://cgi.ebay.com/USA-Cycling-GT-...93118968QQcategoryZ137007QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## cleiende (8. März 2007)

GT Edge in Titan ist noch seltener als in Stahl. Vom Komfort her fast gleich (hatte beide mal gefahren), deutlich angenehmer als der Alurahmen. Irgendwo habe ich noch einen Test aus der RoadBike Action.
Die US-Nationals von 96 sind noch deutlich seltener, fast alles Stahlrahmen bis auf den Zeitfahrrahmen.


----------



## Kint (8. März 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> GT Edge in Titan ist noch seltener als in Stahl. Vom Komfort her fast gleich (hatte beide mal gefahren), deutlich angenehmer als der Alurahmen. Irgendwo habe ich noch einen Test aus der RoadBike Action.
> Die US-Nationals von 96 sind noch deutlich seltener, fast alles Stahlrahmen bis auf den Zeitfahrrahmen.



teamfarben eben...


----------



## GT-Man (8. März 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ich stand damals genauso blöde vor dem RTS und wußte nicht, wie es funktioniert. Aber ich habe mal ein Bild angefügt, was das Ganze erläutern soll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch, mein ersteigertes RTS-2 - so wie es beim E.. drin stand! Mittlerweile ohne die ganzen Decals.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (8. März 2007)

Ich war so unverschähmt und habe da bei dir im Fotoalbum gestöbert. Ich hoffe, dies geht in Ordnung.


----------



## GT-Man (8. März 2007)

Klar!


----------



## Asiafighter (8. März 2007)

GT LOBO DH - 1000 Rahmen in "L"  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DH-1000-Rahmen-L-Top-SELTEN_W0QQitemZ270097758872QQihZ017QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (8. März 2007)

Asiafighter schrieb:


> GT LOBO DH - 1000 Rahmen in "L"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DH-1000-Rahmen-L-Top-SELTEN_W0QQitemZ270097758872QQihZ017QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ja iss der schön!​


----------



## Kint (9. März 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ja iss der schön!​



schöner als mattschwarz. hachja. nein. aber allein die lobos .... hachja - nein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (9. März 2007)

devil-lime schrieb:


> Mal eine allg. Frage zum Verständniss. Was sollen diese privaten Auktionen ohne Veröffenlichung der Bieternamen. damit ist doch dem Hochbieten durch einen anderen acount Tor und Tür geöffnet. was motiviert Ebay dazu, so etwas anzubieten????



Tja... die lieben Datenschutzrichtlinien. Alles Pumpitz! War mal so gedacht, dass man bei Artikeln, die die Intim-/Privatsphäre zu sehr offenlegen würden  verhindern wollte, das da allzu neugierige Zeitgenossen drauf aufmerksam werden. Nun soll es auch in Deutschland so werden, dass man eine anonymisierte Bieterliste zu sehen bekommen wird. Ich stimme voll zu: Da ist Pushern und Betrügern Tür und Tor geöffnet worden Ebay kümmert das natürlich einen Sch...dreck, denn von jedem Verkaufspreis wird erstmal Provision kassiert. Habe neulich auf einen Specialized-Fully mitbieten wollen mit nicht öffentlicher Bieterliste...  Der Typ hat schein Sch...Bike nun zum dritten Mal verkauft  ; offensichtlich hat der Specialized-fullys im Einmachglas. Habe ihn ziemlich klar zu verstehen gegeben, was ich von seinem Angebot halte. Was danach kam würde ganze Websiten füllen... 
Also am besten NICHT bei solchen Auktionen mitbieten, auch wenns noch so verlockend ist. Sollen die Verkäufer doch auf ihrem Kram sitzenbleiben. Spätestens, wenn die Ebayrechnung kommt, kommen bei solchen Typen auch die Tränen


----------



## devil-lime (9. März 2007)

Etwas teuer
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-Mou...3QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Was ich noch gar nicht wußte, das die NASA beim Zaskar auch seine Hände im Spiel hat. Jetzt wird mir klar, warum ich auf dem Teil so verdammt schnell bin


----------



## Kruko (9. März 2007)

devil-lime schrieb:


> Was ich noch gar nicht wußte, das die NASA beim Zaskar auch seine Hände im Spiel hat. Jetzt wird mir klar, warum ich auf dem Teil so verdammt schnell bin



Der Spruch hört sich doch gut an. Macht jedes Zaskar mindestens 200 Euro teurer.  

Echtes Weltraum-Feeling beim Fahren 

Schwerkraft nein Danke!!!


----------



## redsandow (9. März 2007)

devil-lime schrieb:


> Etwas teuer
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-Mou...3QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Was ich noch gar nicht wußte, das die NASA beim Zaskar auch seine Hände im Spiel hat. Jetzt wird mir klar, warum ich auf dem Teil so verdammt schnell bin



schutzschildkacheln für`s zaskar!!wer kann helfen?


----------



## Kint (10. März 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> schutzschildkacheln für`s zaskar!!wer kann helfen?



brauchste nicht kann doch hitze ab bei t6


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2007)

Frech oder?? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ZASKAR-GT-RAHMEN...5QQihZ012QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das einzig witzige ist die Artikelbeschreibung


----------



## mountymaus (11. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das einzig witzige ist die Artikelbeschreibung



Die habe ich auch gelesen war echt klasse


----------



## Ketterechts (11. März 2007)

Und bei einem Rahmengewicht von 1000-1200kg   braucht man(n) auch ganz schön dicke Waden . Ich glaube in der Artikelbeschreibung gibt´s mehr Fehler als Wörter . 
Das traurige daran ist , dass vielleicht tatsächlich jemand auf den Fake reinfällt - auch wenn es zeigen würde das derjenige Null Ahnung von GT hat .


----------



## Manni1599 (11. März 2007)

Moin!

Ich habe den Burschen gestern am frühen Abend bereits angemailt und aufgefordert den Artikel dementsprechend zu ändern, es scheint aber das er mit dem Namen GT den ein oder anderen Euro mehr einsacken will.   Eigentlich schade, das vielleicht einer der nicht so firm in Sachen GT ist, auf so einen Typen reinfällt. Mal sehen ob er auf eine zweite Mail anspricht.

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (11. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich habe den Burschen gestern am frühen Abend bereits angemailt und aufgefordert den Artikel dementsprechend zu ändern, es scheint aber das er mit dem Namen GT den ein oder anderen Euro mehr einsacken will.   Eigentlich schade, das vielleicht einer der nicht so firm in Sachen GT ist, auf so einen Typen reinfällt. Mal sehen ob er auf eine zweite Mail anspricht.
> 
> Manni



Also auf meine Mail hat er auch nicht reagiert Ein A... wie es im Buche steht.


----------



## oldman (11. März 2007)

nur so am Rande erwähnt:
http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-GT-XIZANG-T...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
ein 93er Xizang mit U-Brake..... lecker


----------



## Tech3 (11. März 2007)

Mir kommen die Tränen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=190088144716&rd=1&rd=1

Habs verpasst ...


----------



## Kruko (11. März 2007)

Und schon wieder ein Möchtegern-GT

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-Mountainbike...7QQihZ018QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 :kotz:


----------



## Kruko (12. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Frech oder??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ZASKAR-GT-RAHMEN...5QQihZ012QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Das einzig witzige ist die Artikelbeschreibung



Er hat den Artikel überarbeitet bzw. die Info gegeben es sei kein GT. Außerdem hat er das Rahmengewicht korrigiert.

Der Rahmen soll schlappe 700 - 800 KG wiegen


----------



## Davidbelize (12. März 2007)

da hier gerade so mächtig viel über diese farbe gesprochen wird.....bitteschön  



http://cgi.ebay.de/KULT-MTB-STARRGA...QQihZ001QQcategoryZ100534QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (13. März 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> da hier gerade so mächtig viel über diese farbe gesprochen wird.....bitteschön
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KULT-MTB-STARRGA...QQihZ001QQcategoryZ100534QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



sogar ne lite. müsste vom 94er (95er ?) backwoods sein.


----------



## Kint (13. März 2007)

muss hier mal auf meine verkäufe hinweisen - aber irgendwie gibts zuwenig interessenten scheint mir.  

sorry dafür. 

Gt's und anderer Kram:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3519565#post3519565


----------



## tomasius (13. März 2007)

schön, aber bei dem startpreis leider uninteressant ...  

Schöner Lenker.  







http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300090341608&fromMakeTrack=true

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kruko (14. März 2007)

Neuer LTS in Frankreich.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130089402477

Scheint ein gutes Pflaster zu sein (siehe ZR's)


----------



## versus (14. März 2007)

den hatte ich nicht gesehen - rombas ist der richtige ort, der verkäufer heisst aber anders...


----------



## versus (14. März 2007)

okay, wer ist peru73 ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220089522028&rd=1&rd=1

raus mit der sprache ;-)


----------



## Kruko (14. März 2007)

Ich bin es nicht. 

Aber ein netter Preis. Ca. 180 Euro inkl. Versand.  

UK enpuppt sich noch als Zaskar-Land. Ist ja jetzt schon der Zweite, der von der Insel kommt. 

Bin mal gespannt, was in drei Tage geschieht. An dem blauen war ja auch von hier Interesse bekundet worden.

Es gibt auch noch einen in der Farbe Mango in 21 Zoll.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200088262042&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## kingmoe (14. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> okay, wer ist peru73 ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220089522028&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> raus mit der sprache ;-)



Den wollte hier doch jemand haben, oder?! Habe ihn extra in Ruhe gelassen...

Hier wieder die Quittung für so einen "No-Overseas-Shipping"-Deppen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200086706735


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> okay, wer ist peru73 ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220089522028&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> raus mit der sprache ;-)



168â¬, um genau zu sein. 

Sorry, das bin ich(der von dir auch die Adresse vom Franzmann bekommen hat und bald auch ein ZR deux milles fÃ¤hrt!)   Bin ich jemandem in die Parade gefahren? Halte mich eigentlich immer an die WÃ¼nsche der Forumler! 

Wie gesagt, verfolge diesen Fred ja auch, hab jetzt aber keine WÃ¼nsche wegen dem Rahmen mehr in Erinnerung gehabt. Wenn ich ihn dir wegeschnappt habe, dann tut es mir leid! 
GrÃ¼Ãe
peru73


----------



## Kruko (14. März 2007)

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass da auch bald die schönen Räder stehen  

Bin gespannt auf Deinen Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass da auch bald die schönen Räder stehen
> 
> Bin gespannt auf Deinen Aufbau



Bin ich freigesprochen?)))

Jetzt mal ernst. Also den ZR2000 will ich mit silbernen/polierten Teilen austatten, nur Lenker/Sattel schwarz. Da werd ich aber erst mein GIANT OCR2schlachten müssen.

Das Zaskar wir rot/schwarz auschließlich. Die Magura Quake C mit 85 mm wird grad mattschwarz gepulvert, alle anderen Anbauteile sind auch schon vorhanden, evtl brauch ich noch eine schwarze Magura HS33 und nen passenden Rädersatz in schwarz. 

Zu sehen werden sie auf jeden Fall sein. Wie gesagt, brauch nur noch a bisserl.

Blöd fänd ichs nur, wenn ich dem versus dat Ding weggeschnappt hätte, wo er mir doch mit der Adresse vom Franzmann so geholfen hat.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## kingmoe (14. März 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> ..., evtl brauch ich noch eine schwarze Magura HS33...



Wenn du welche brauchst, schick mir ´ne PN oder Mail


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wenn du welche brauchst, schick mir ´ne PN oder Mail



Dank dir kingmoe. Ist nur blöd, dass ich vergessen hatte, dass es ne firm-tech war. Und natürlich hab ich vergessen den Griff und die Radbremszylinder mit zum Pulvern zu geben. Die hintere HS33 war eh schwarz. Na da werd ich lackieren. Hab auch noch ältere Race Line D, die hab ich mal in Fummelarbeit komplett auf Hochglanz poliert. Aber da wär das rot/schwarz Konzept natürlich dahin.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Asiafighter (14. März 2007)

GT Zaskar Race ; Rahmengröße ´L´ 


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Race-Top-zustand_W0QQitemZ300091121701QQihZ020QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (14. März 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, verfolge diesen Fred ja auch, hab jetzt aber keine Wünsche wegen dem Rahmen mehr in Erinnerung gehabt. Wenn ich ihn dir wegeschnappt habe, dann tut es mir leid!
> Grüße
> peru73



brauchts nicht. abstimmung ist zwar ok - habe ja auch schon davon profitiert, aber generell ist ebay ja ein offener markt, also ist ein bedauern sicherlich fehl am platz.



gt-heini schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch einen in der Farbe Mango in 21 Zoll.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200088262042&fromMakeTrack=true





boah ist der schöööööön.   ist aber ein 20er. die maximale größe - also 20" gt mass = 22" konventionelles maß. nur mal zur info....


----------



## Asiafighter (14. März 2007)

GT STS DH Rahmen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=002&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=120097772352&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Kint (14. März 2007)

Asiafighter schrieb:


> GT STS DH Rahmen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=002&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=120097772352&rd=1&rd=1



schön. aber kann des sein, das beim dh die sattelstütze nur im oberrohr verschwindet ? oder täuscht mich die perspektive oder kommt sie unter dem OR wieder raus ? auf den fotos scheint die nie und nimmer tiefer ins sattelrohr zu gehen.


----------



## versus (14. März 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Bin ich freigesprochen?)))
> 
> Blöd fänd ichs nur, wenn ich dem versus dat Ding weggeschnappt hätte, wo er mir doch mit der Adresse vom Franzmann so geholfen hat.
> 
> ...



nee, nee peter - keine sorge, ich habe ja schon einen 
ich wollte nur wissen, ob der schwamm wieder zugeschlagen hat.

viel spass mit dem wunderschönen teil und gut, dass es mit alain geklappt hat!
haste grüsse ausgerichtet ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> nee, nee peter - keine sorge, ich habe ja schon einen
> ich wollte nur wissen, ob der schwamm wieder zugeschlagen hat.
> 
> viel spass mit dem wunderschönen teil und gut, dass es mit alain geklappt hat!
> haste grüsse ausgerichtet ?



Hallo versus,

hatten wir ja schon mal per Mail, irgendwie wird man GT-geil. Vielleicht sollte man die Schwamm Theorie noch um de Faktor Virus erweitern. Das würde den rasanten Befall dann besser erklären)

Grüße hab ich ausgerichtet, mittlerweile wären schon 3 Deutsche bei ihm gewesen! Wer waren die anderen 2) ? Der war sehr nett. Er hat ne richtig nette Zeichnung eines Rahmens gemacht um die Vermaßung anzubringen. Und fix war er auch.

War ja die letzten Tage noch mit dem GIANT unterwegs; wenn man dann so die Bilder der anderen RR Rahmen hier so sieht, dann hat GT einfach was. Das GIANT wirkt da einfach irgendwie seelenlos; na ja ein paar Teile werden ja dem GT Leben einhauchen))

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (14. März 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> schön. aber kann des sein, das beim dh die sattelstütze nur im oberrohr verschwindet ? oder täuscht mich die perspektive oder kommt sie unter dem OR wieder raus ? auf den fotos scheint die nie und nimmer tiefer ins sattelrohr zu gehen.



die stütze geht nicht tiefer als ca.15cm zu versenken,dann ist schluß.wird man wohl die sattelstütze kürzen müssen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (14. März 2007)

KLICK


----------



## Stiffler2409 (14. März 2007)

_"AUF DEM EINEN BILD HEBE ICH DEN RAHMEN MIT DEM KLEINEM FINGER SO LEICHT IST DAS TEILL ICH SCHÄTZE DER RAHMEN MÜSSTE ZWISCHEN 1000-1200KG SCHWER SEIN!!!!"_

Was für ne geile Aussage!Typen gibts....


----------



## DieÖligeKette (14. März 2007)




----------



## Kint (14. März 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> die stütze geht nicht tiefer als ca.15cm zu versenken,dann ist schluß.wird man wohl die sattelstütze kürzen müssen



ok gegessen..... auch gut....


----------



## Asiafighter (14. März 2007)

Ich vermute das der Verkäufer eher eine böse Ader hat,
daher tendiere ich zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (14. März 2007)

Auch wenn es nicht ganz euer Metier ist, freue ich mich doch sehr meine erste Liebe wieder gefunden zu haben! Wenn´s klappt isses mein 4ter von der Sorte. Alle anderen sind am Hinterbau gerissen, aber man lernt ja nichts draus   
Also, mal sehn obs was wird!

MfG René

Ach ja, so könnte es aussehen, nur halt in schwarz und andere Teile...(Z1 FR u.a.)


----------



## versus (15. März 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Grüße hab ich ausgerichtet, mittlerweile wären schon 3 Deutsche bei ihm gewesen! Wer waren die anderen 2) ? Der war sehr nett. Er hat ne richtig nette Zeichnung eines Rahmens gemacht um die Vermaßung anzubringen. Und fix war er auch.



prima! schon drei ???
hmmm... müsste mal in meinen pms nachsehen, da doch schon einige nach der adresse gefragt hatten.

falls die drei anderen das lesen, können sie ja mal kurz laut geben.


----------



## Catsoft (15. März 2007)

Was Corratec so alles gebaut hat 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ300090341608QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Type gibts... die können offensichtlich nicht mal die Rahmenbeschriftung des geklaueten Bocks lesen....


----------



## oliversen (15. März 2007)

Astreines Singlespeed, Starrbike, no Gimmiks.....

Genau das Richtige um Eueren Nachwuchs in die Spur zu bringen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/No-Puky-GT-Kinde...093073885QQcategoryZ81664QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


oliversen


----------



## cleiende (15. März 2007)

Meine sind schon zu groß, der erste ist in 2 J reif für ein 16" Zaskar.
Schnappt es Euch!


----------



## alecszaskar (15. März 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Was Corratec so alles gebaut hat
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ300090341608QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Type gibts... die können offensichtlich nicht mal die Rahmenbeschriftung des geklaueten Bocks lesen....



man achte auf die Hörnchenstellung und den gar günstigen Versand....


----------



## marc077 (15. März 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Was Corratec so alles gebaut hat
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ300090341608QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Type gibts... die können offensichtlich nicht mal die Rahmenbeschriftung des geklaueten Bocks lesen....




Ich habe dem Kerl auch schon aus Mitleid geschrieben, da der Bock in nem Nachbarort von meiner Geburtsstadt steht  
Die absolut schoenen bis schoensten trails von Bad Kreuznach und Umgebung hat das Teil wohl aber eher nicht gesehen.

Gruss, Marc


----------



## Janikulus (15. März 2007)

noch ein Lobo, STS, Zustand auch ein Traum...
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-STS-Rahm...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. März 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> noch ein Lobo, STS, Zustand auch ein Traum...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-STS-Rahm...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Man (16. März 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> noch ein Lobo, STS, Zustand auch ein Traum...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-STS-Rahm...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Herrlich, wenn Mark Allen "The Grip" mit so einem Rahmen gefahren wäre, wäre er wohl in Hawaii als letzter von der Radstrecke gekommen   :
http://www.classiccyclecity.de/public_html/x9.html

Der Rahmen ist wunderbar - nur einige kleine Decals passen da wirklich nicht ran. Wie auch:
http://www.classiccyclecity.de/public_html/x8.html
Da fehlt wohl das untere Ende mit der 6061 oder 7005 Alu-Bezeichnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> http://www.classiccyclecity.de/public_html/x8.html
> Da fehlt wohl das untere Ende mit der 6061 oder 7005 Alu-Bezeichnung.



adlerauge....


----------



## cleiende (16. März 2007)

Hat eigentlich einer Erfahrung mit dem Verkäufer des Lobo?
Der hat doch schonmal einen ganzen Schwung solcher Schätze verkauft.
PN wäre nett.
Danke,

cleiende


----------



## Backfisch (16. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Timberline-26...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

3 Jahre alt? 1000â¬?


----------



## redsandow (16. März 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Timberline-26...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 3 Jahre alt? 1000?



auf einer nach oben offenen scala sind 400.-eur doch schon knapp 1000.-


----------



## GT-Man (18. März 2007)

Irgend ein Zaskar (max. Baujahr 1994) mit 97er Decals für mittlerweile viiieeel Geld:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Mou...095341837QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BonelessChicken (18. März 2007)

Wenn man sich die verbauten Teile anschaut, ist das garnicht mal soo viel Geld. Alleine für die blaue Moby Post würden einige ein Vermögen ausgeben


----------



## Davidbelize (18. März 2007)

hab einen wunsch......... 

da ich morgen,wenn diese auktion endet,voll narkotisiert nach einer op im bett liege und nicht mehr in diese auktion eingreifen kann.
bitte ich euch falls interesse vorhanden die finger davon zu lassen.    
mein 90er zaskar würde es mir sehr übel nehmen weiterhin mit einer federgabel durch berlin fahren zu müssen.
so würde es mich anschauen.    :kotz: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320092039240&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=011


----------



## Backfisch (18. März 2007)

Alles Gute für die OP... und für die Auktion auch!


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

aus der pfalz droht keine gefahr 
mein focus liegt derzeit auf rennradteilen...

*ALLES GUTE FÜR DIE OP DAVID ! ! ! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (18. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> mein focus



Ich hab mich gerade ganz kurz erschrocken


----------



## tomasius (18. März 2007)

Hi !

Ein 1991 Talera mit U-Brake und wahrscheinlich 400LX Konponenten.  
Sieht noch ganz brauchbar aus. Ich darf's mir definitiv nicht zulegen ...  






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230106219127&fromMakeTrack=true

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Backfisch (18. März 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Ein 1991 Talera mit U-Brake und wahrscheinlich 400LX Konponenten.
> Sieht noch ganz brauchbar aus. Ich darf's mir definitiv nicht zulegen ...
> ...



Hab ich auch gesehen, habe aber schon ein Talera... obwohl mir der kleine Rahmen ja gefällt, sieht irgendwie geduckter aus. Man könnte es auch in komplett weiss aufbauen  

Habe schon überlegt, ob ich einen Bekannten in Köln zum Abholen hinschicke.

Ahhh... Selbstbeherrschung...  Hmmmpf.


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gerade ganz kurz erschrocken



  nee, nee! keine sorge...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. März 2007)

Das hat er jetzt von "UK only": wech für nich mal 72.
Schade drum. Angeboten als GT Zasker.





Grüße
Peter


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

leute, ich bin ab sofort auf der suche nach einem 18" avalanche oder zaskar möglichst in bb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. März 2007)

aus der küstenstadt lübeck auch nicht !-droht keine gefahr 
mein focus liegt derzeit auf fertigstellung...auch wenn ich dafür noch ne gabel.... nein ich haltmich raus... 

*ALLES GUTE FÜR DIE OP DAVID ! ! ! *


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2007)

Aus dem Weserbergland kommt auch keine Gefahr. 

Zaskar in BB habe ich und auf Stargabeln stehe ich nicht so. Also für Euch beide viel Glück. 

Und Dir David alles, alles Gute für die OP. So ein Reißverschluss hat ja auch etwas. Spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## mountymaus (18. März 2007)

Alles Gute für die OP!!    wird schon werden!!!


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2007)

Ist eigentlich der blaue Zaskar hier im Forum gelandet??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110101863083&rd=1&rd=1

Nach Deutschland kommt er ja


----------



## kingmoe (18. März 2007)

Wo gerade die RR-Euphorie im Forum so groß ist ;-)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-EDGE-ALLOY...097924760QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (18. März 2007)

was für ein zufall so ein schmuckstück  hab ich vor 3 tagen nem arbeitskollegen abgekauft. für 30 euro.bilder in 3 wochen


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

30 euroooooo????
ist wohl nicht gerade dein lieblingskollege, was ? ;-)


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich der blaue Zaskar hier im Forum gelandet??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110101863083&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Nach Deutschland kommt er ja



  feines teil ! vielleicht muss ich mich beim ersatz suchen mal in uk umsehen...


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2007)

Super schöner Psyclone reingekommen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Psyclone-Rahm...095460393QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Na versus, wäre doch auch ein schöner Ersatz, oder??


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

hmmm stahl...
das avalanche war ja nun mein "leichtbau"-projekt und ich hatte es immerhin auf 9,8kg abgespeckt. was wiegt denn der psyclone in etwa ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (18. März 2007)

Mein Psyclone bringt in 19 zoll ca. 10,5 Kg auf die Waage und das ohne Leichtbau.


Er ist wesentlich leichter als mein Zaskar.

Ich denke, dass man den Rahmen aufgebaut leichter bekommt als einen GT-Alurahmen


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

das hört sich doch gut an !
so richtiger leichtbau ist das bei mir natürlich auch nicht. habe halt bei der teileauswahl ausser auf rotes eloxal, bzw. silber poliertes auch auf das gewicht geschaut.


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2007)

So schön kann ein Stahl-Rahmen aussehen.  





Gewicht ist so wie auf dem Bild gemessen. Wenn man die Anbauteile weglässt kommt man wahrscheinlich auf unter 10 KG


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

lecker !


----------



## zaskar76 (18. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> So schön kann ein Stahl-Rahmen aussehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



könntest du es bitte unterlassen ständig dieses 500 billigrad zu posten? ich krieg da irgendwie immer schlechte laune... und wenn versus den blauen kauft und mit ner >80mm gabel total versaut wird sie glaub ich auch nicht besser,also zeig ihm sowas nicht. DANKE


----------



## Chat Chambers (19. März 2007)

@zaskar76 : Nana....ob 500 oder 1500 ...ein Billigbike ist dies wohl nicht.. 

Nebenbei...ich habe auch ein Auge auf das Psyclone geworfen!  

Wenn aber Versus sein Avalanche unbedingt mit diesem Rahmen tauschen möchte, dann lasse ich ihm den Vortritt....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. März 2007)

Hallo,

wieder mal ein Team Rahmen. Ich hab mich mit dem Verkäufer über Versand nach D schon geeinigt, also bitte treibt den Preis nicht unnötig nach oben, denn ich werd das Teil ersteigern) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZR-1-0-RACIN...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Kruko (19. März 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> könntest du es bitte unterlassen ständig dieses 500 billigrad zu posten? ich krieg da irgendwie immer schlechte laune... und wenn versus den blauen kauft und mit ner >80mm gabel total versaut wird sie glaub ich auch nicht besser,also zeig ihm sowas nicht. DANKE



Kann es sein, dass Du ein wenig neidisch bist???? Nur weil man ein Schnäppchen gemacht hat, muss man dies nicht als Billigrad abtun!!

Nur mal zur Info!!

Ein Psyclone-Rahmen hat im Vergleich zum Zaskar damals 100 DM mehr gekostet. Von Billig-Rahmen kann da wohl keine Rede sein.

Eine weitere Diskussion werde ich nicht führen. Gehört nicht hierher und auch in keinen anderen Thread!!!


----------



## alf2 (19. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Super schöner Psyclone reingekommen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Psyclone-Rahm...095460393QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Na versus, wäre doch auch ein schöner Ersatz, oder??



Ja, ist wirklich ein schönes Teil!
Nur die Rahmenhöhe scheint nicht zu stimmen. Für ein 18" baut es ziemlich hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (19. März 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wieder mal ein Team Rahmen. Ich hab mich mit dem Verkäufer über Versand nach D schon geeinigt, also bitte treibt den Preis nicht unnötig nach oben, denn ich werd das Teil ersteigern)



Wie viele Rennräder baust du dir den auf???


----------



## Kruko (19. März 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wieder mal ein Team Rahmen. Ich hab mich mit dem Verkäufer über Versand nach D schon geeinigt, also bitte treibt den Preis nicht unnötig nach oben, denn ich werd das Teil ersteigern)
> 
> ...



Hallo Peter,

schöner Rahmen, aber ich würde mir eine Preisgrenze setzen. 

Zur Info:

Ich habe den Rahmen damals in Deutschland für ca. 300,- bekommen. Das ganze aber mit Gabel, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und Sattel. 

Ich wümsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück


----------



## versus (19. März 2007)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> @zaskar76 : Nana....ob 500 oder 1500 â¬...ein Billigbike ist dies wohl nicht..
> 
> Nebenbei...ich habe auch ein Auge auf das Psyclone geworfen!
> 
> Wenn aber Versus sein Avalanche unbedingt mit diesem Rahmen tauschen mÃ¶chte, dann lasse ich ihm den Vortritt....



nee nee, mach mal ! ich bin noch unschlÃ¼ssig, ob es wieder alu wird, stahl sein kÃ¶nnte, oder aber was ganz anderes...

IM ÃBRIGEN freue ich mich Ã¼ber jede form der unterstÃ¼tzung bei der suche nach ersatz, v.a. wenn ich vor dem versauen von rahmen bewahrt werden soll, aber ich bitte doch um qualifizierte und v.a. gesittete beitrÃ¤ge!  

das klingt weder nach billigrad, noch nach fehlender federgabelkompatibilitÃ¤t:


----------



## Manni1599 (19. März 2007)

Ich denke, das war wohl eher ironisch gemeint von zaskar76. Der Pyclone war zu seiner Zeit das beste Stück, fillet brazed, beste Stahlqualität usw.
Wenn man dann auch noch das Rad auf dem Bild sieht,  

@versus: Stahl fährt sich wirklich toll! Das sollte dich aber nicht von einem Schönen BB Avalanche abhalten....


----------



## versus (19. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das war wohl eher ironisch gemeint von zaskar76.



da bin ich mir nicht so sicher - wenn ich mich schon auch sehr wundern musste...



Manni1599 schrieb:


> @versus: Stahl fährt sich wirklich toll! Das sollte dich aber nicht von einem Schönen BB Avalanche abhalten....



mal sehen - am liebsten wäre mir ti...


----------



## cleiende (19. März 2007)

Endlich auf den Geschmack gekommen, so ist es recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (19. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du ein wenig neidisch bist????


JA, bin ich - nicht nur ein wenig - hab ich dir doch schon gesagt, das ich den auch umbedingt haben wollte? schwarz und 19" und dann auch noch groovetube, genau sowas suche ich seid langem, und würde den rahmen sogar sofort einem xizang vorziehen(das jetzt mal ganz ohne ironie)... du hattest wohl einfach eher die foto`s von dem komplettrad bekommen...schniff...
ich dachte du würdest den unterton verstehen, sorry.


----------



## zaskar76 (19. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> das klingt weder nach billigrad, noch nach fehlender federgabelkompatibilität:



richtig, mit ner 63mm judy die auch noch mehr sag hat als luftfedergabeln(63mm sid etc) - ich habs jetzt wieder bei`m türkisen 16" zaskar meiner freundin gesehen auch wenn hier alle immer anders schönreden - in dem rahmen ist niedrig bauende quake air mit 70mm federweg absolutes limit und doch schon sehr,sehr träge, genauso wie vorher im 95er 18"zassi wo sie vorher verbaut war... "fahren" tut sicher alles, aber wenn ich mit nem hollandrad besser um kurven komme als mit nem mtb - da fange ich an mir gedanken zu machen...


----------



## redsandow (19. März 2007)

was ist den nun mit dem psyclone?wer will wer nicht?interessiere mich auch dafür!!habe zwar ein aber ein 96 ohne groove tube;(


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. März 2007)

Hallo,

na der letzt 56er ging für 125 weg! Er lässt ja niemanden außerhalb der USA mitbieten.Wie gut dass unssere Praktikantin grad in den USA ist))

@alf 2: mal sehen, vielleicht wird einer ja (noch) nicht aufgebaut)

Grüße
Peter



gt-heini schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> schöner Rahmen, aber ich würde mir eine Preisgrenze setzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## GT-Man (19. März 2007)

@Davidbelize:

Verkaufst Du etwa Dein STS!?!?!  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Zaskar1995 (19. März 2007)

Hallo ist jemand von euch: "puetzelbaerchen" bei ebay?
Habe interesse an:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-RTS-3-MTB-Fu...096430237QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Will aber keinem zu Nahe treten.

Schöne Grüße Zaskar1995


----------



## Kruko (19. März 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na der letzt 56er ging für 125 weg! Er lässt ja niemanden außerhalb der USA mitbieten.Wie gut dass unssere Praktikantin grad in den USA ist))
> 
> ...



Du scheinst im Moment alles Neue aufzukaufen wo GT dran steht oder??  

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130089402477


----------



## versus (19. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Du scheinst im Moment alles Neue aufzukaufen wo GT dran steht oder??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130089402477



den hat der schwamm wieder aufgesogen (sts freak)


----------



## versus (19. März 2007)

löst da eine(r) davids sammlung auf während er im aufwach-raum liegt und sich nicht wehren kann  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180097870326&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. März 2007)

Hi Gt-heini,

erwischt!) Wolltest du den wohl haben? Hatte ja mit dem Franzmann deswegen Kontakt als ich den ZR 2000 Rahmen gekauft hatte, aber da hatte er schon beschlossen, das Teil in der Bucht zu verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (19. März 2007)

nee, 18 Zoll ist leider etwas zu klein für mich. Aber der Preis war heiß 

211 Euro für einen neuen Rahmen mit Dämpfer ist nicht zu viel


----------



## Kruko (19. März 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> JA, bin ich - nicht nur ein wenig - hab ich dir doch schon gesagt, das ich den auch umbedingt haben wollte? schwarz und 19" und dann auch noch groovetube, genau sowas suche ich seid langem, und würde den rahmen sogar sofort einem xizang vorziehen(das jetzt mal ganz ohne ironie)... du hattest wohl einfach eher die foto`s von dem komplettrad bekommen...schniff...
> ich dachte du würdest den unterton verstehen, sorry.



Ist zwischen uns geklärt 

Ich finde es super, dass Du die Größe hattest es auch zu posten.

Dein Posting von damals hatte ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Sonst hätte ich es sofort richtig verstanden


----------



## Kint (19. März 2007)

leute nen sts xcr für 400  inkl versand --- was hält euch da noch...? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3538520&posted=1#post3538520

mir hoffnungslos zu klein....


----------



## versus (19. März 2007)

schade - 16" dürfte für mich leider auch nix sein...


----------



## Backfisch (19. März 2007)

Hallo was ist das denn? Das blaue Timberline ist für über 200 weggegangen?

WTF???


----------



## Kint (19. März 2007)

ohöm der xcr ist 19"....


----------



## tomasius (19. März 2007)

Wenn nur diese Beule nicht wäre ...  







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290095805305&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting

Gruß, Tom (der noch abstimmen muss)


----------



## GT-Man (19. März 2007)

Ein sehr filigranes Zaskar:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-MOU...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (19. März 2007)

wieder neues von der Insel:

ein edge alu:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-EDGE-ALLOY...097924760QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ist das ein avalanche?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-frame_W0QQitemZ260098712452QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

was ist denn das?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-MOU...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (19. März 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ist das ein avalanche?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-frame_W0QQitemZ260098712452QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> was ist denn das?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-MOU...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



also ich erkenne da ein agressor ?- kann man doch aufm OR lesen.. ein neues ...

und ein billiges stahlhardtail das auf zaskar gelabelt wurde...


----------



## alf2 (19. März 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ist das ein avalanche?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-frame_W0QQitemZ260098712452QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ja ist ein 2005er Avalanche 0.5 Rahmen. Habe selbst so ein Ding in Größe M.


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. März 2007)

Also Ich lese da eindeutig...wie Kint schon gesagt hat...Aggressor auf dem OR !


----------



## alf2 (20. März 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Also Ich lese da eindeutig...wie Kint schon gesagt hat...Aggressor auf dem OR !



Ich dachte er meint das Stahlhardtail.
Ich kann leider nicht lesen, was da draufsteht, aber vielleicht gabs das Agressor auch in diesem Design.

Auf alle Fälle sehen sich die Rahmen sehr ähnlich. Der auf dem Bild ist mein Avalanche, als er frisch aus dem Karton kam:


----------



## zaskar76 (20. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> schade - 16" dürfte für mich leider auch nix sein...



und bei abholung 50 günstiger - hattest du nicht öfter was mit zürich zu tun und ist bern nicht von da aus in ca. ner stunde zu erreichen? mir schwebt da noch irgendwas im kopf rum, aber bei`m treffen is ja die hälfte im kopf nachts sofort wieder weggefroren...


----------



## versus (20. März 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> und bei abholung 50 günstiger - hattest du nicht öfter was mit zürich zu tun und ist bern nicht von da aus in ca. ner stunde zu erreichen? mir schwebt da noch irgendwas im kopf rum, aber bei`m treffen is ja die hälfte im kopf nachts sofort wieder weggefroren...



stimmt hatte ich ! und habe ich noch  
am freitag fahre ich wieder hin und nach bern wollte ich mit meiner liebsten ohnehin mal fahren - oh nein, das unheil nimmt schon wieder seinen lauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (20. März 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> und bei abholung 50 günstiger - hattest du nicht öfter was mit zürich zu tun und ist bern nicht von da aus in ca. ner stunde zu erreichen? mir schwebt da noch irgendwas im kopf rum, aber bei`m treffen is ja die hälfte im kopf nachts sofort wieder weggefroren...



Bist Du an den 16 Zoll Rahmen interessiert??


----------



## zaskar76 (20. März 2007)

ach quatsch, tu deiner freundin auch was gutes,mach 500 für beide und gut is... gib`s doch zu, du willst es doch!


----------



## zaskar76 (20. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Bist Du an den 16 Zoll Rahmen interessiert??


ne, diesen monat gab`s erst wieder nen lupo 16v als zweitwagen für meine freundin, wir sind erst mal blank und ausserdem weiß ich nicht mehr wohin mit dem zeug...


----------



## Kruko (20. März 2007)

Versus!!!!!

Ich habe bzw. meine Frau hat Interesse am STS. Steht Dein Vorhaben mit der Fahrt noch bzw. willst Du auch den Ausflug nach Bern machen??


----------



## versus (20. März 2007)

das "vorhaben" ist erst ca. 40 min alt und muss noch reifen!
du würdest den 16" ganz sicher nehmen ?


----------



## Kruko (20. März 2007)

Wenn es von Deiner Seite feststeht, werde ich wohl zuschlagen 

Muss zwar anbauen, aber ich werde den rahmen unterbekommen. Notfalls im Schlafzimmer


----------



## versus (20. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn es von Deiner Seite feststeht, werde ich wohl zuschlagen
> 
> Muss zwar anbauen, aber ich werde den rahmen unterbekommen. Notfalls im Schlafzimmer



habe eben rückmeldung von owl hollow bekommen!
mir ist der xcr zu gross: oberrohr 59 / sitzrohr 52 !
das würde meinem kreuz auf dauer nicht bekommen 

ausserdem will ich dochnhardtail  

also ich bin raus, sorry !


----------



## versus (20. März 2007)

braucht die keiner ?

syncros schwarz oder silber 27,0 neu und saubillig:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190094741413&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190094741839&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## tomasius (20. März 2007)

Doch ! Ich brauche sie. Danke!


----------



## versus (20. März 2007)

dacht ich mirs doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> dacht ich mirs doch...


 
Na die waren doch aber wochenlang im Bikemarkt, hier bei IBC, da wollt sie keiner   

Grüße
Peter


----------



## versus (20. März 2007)

im bikemarkt gibts halt leider keine suchaufträge ;-)


----------



## Kruko (20. März 2007)

Man hätte ja auch die Bikemarkt-Anzeige hier posten können.


----------



## GTdanni (20. März 2007)

für 19,99    Ich hab grad Puls von 204. 

Ich such jeden Tag bei ebay nach 27er Syncros und nun sowas.....


....Mist. 


Cu Danni


----------



## DieÖligeKette (20. März 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> für 19,99    Ich hab grad Puls von 204.
> 
> Ich such jeden Tag bei ebay nach 27er Syncros und nun sowas.....
> 
> ...



Dann beeil dich 

KLICK


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Man hätte ja auch die Bikemarkt-Anzeige hier posten können.


 

Sorry, aber hab ja nicht gewusst, dass ihr soooooo scharf drauf seid . 

Und suchen kann man da sehr wohl)

napalmdeath ist ja "Vielverkäufer", der hat manchmal ja Sammelanzeigen drin, in denen dann auch solche "Schätze" versteckt sind.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## GT-Man (21. März 2007)

50-Euro-Sofortkauf für ein paar STS-Sticker:     
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Stickers-...096687647QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (21. März 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> 50-Euro-Sofortkauf für ein paar STS-Sticker:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Stickers-...096687647QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ist heute im Sonderangebot   

Die Beschreibung beim Rahmen ist auch nicht schlecht.

So ein "fast unsichtbarer Riss" am Tretlager ist doch nicht schlimm


----------



## versus (21. März 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber hab ja nicht gewusst, dass ihr soooooo scharf drauf seid .
> 
> Und suchen kann man da sehr wohl)
> 
> ...



na klar kann man suchen, aber man kann sich nicht täglich über neu eingestellte artikel per mail informieren lassen  

@danni: ich hatte da noch so was im ohr, dass es einen grossen bedarf an 27,0er stützen gibt. hats denn geklappt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> na klar kann man suchen, aber man kann sich nicht täglich über neu eingestellte artikel per mail informieren lassen
> 
> Du hast Recht!  geb mich geschlagen! Allerdings kann man einen Website Watcher nutzen, den man mit Keywords füttert. Dann bekommt man jede Änderung der Webseite sofort angezeigt, wie gesagt wenn nötig gefiltert mit den individuellen Keywords.
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (21. März 2007)

da dürfte es wieder einige interessenten geben:

92er zaskar im original- und nahezu neuwertigem zustand ("...die Bereifung wurde vor 3 Jahren bei der Inspektion gewechselt nicht weil sie abgefahren waren sondern porös...")

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110105577511&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. März 2007)

Schick!

Allerdings ist mir 20" ein wenig zu gross und Hattersheim ein wenig zu weit


----------



## cleiende (21. März 2007)

Nach Absprache (!!!) kann ich in Hattersheim vorbeifahren. Muss dann halt rasch bei mir in HG abgeholt werden sonst habe ich ne Menge Fragen vom Chef an der Backe.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (21. März 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> 50-Euro-Sofortkauf für ein paar STS-Sticker:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Stickers-...096687647QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Da nehme ich doch lieber einen Satz unechte Avalanche/Zaskar Sticker für einen Bruchteil dessen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/18-GT-STICKER-AU...oryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. März 2007)

filipeg-concept antwortet leider nie ob das Reproduktionen oder Originale sind,
haben nämlich noch andere Sticker im Angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (21. März 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> filipeg-concept antwortet leider nie ob das Reproduktionen oder Originale sind,
> haben nämlich noch andere Sticker im Angebot!



Sind Fakes ... aber wer sie unbedingt braucht ... warum nicht.


----------



## GTdanni (21. März 2007)

Vielen Dank an DieÖligeKette. 

Mein Bedarf an 27,0er Syncrosstützen ist erstmal zur Genüge gedeckt.  

Wenn sie da ist mach nen Bild im Zaskar und DÖK darf als erster schauen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. März 2007)

Sorry, aber die Syncros (27,0) steckt im Juchem.
Das Zaskar braucht 26,8 und hat momentan eine Moots verpflanzt bekommen
und das nur, weil ihr keine rote Ringle rausrücken wollt


----------



## Kint (21. März 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Schick!
> 
> Allerdings ist mir 20" ein wenig zu gross und Hattersheim ein wenig zu weit



das ist kein gt 20". konventionell ja aber gt mass wahrscheinlich eher ein 18"....

und das kann doch nicht sein dass keiner tobias' sts' haben will ?


----------



## Kruko (21. März 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> und das kann doch nicht sein dass keiner tobias' sts' haben will ?



Habe ich da etwas verpasst???


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. März 2007)

Ich hätte *SEHR* gerne ein STS (Carbon), habe nur Angst das mir die Muffen reissen!


----------



## Kint (21. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Habe ich da etwas verpasst???



tobias = owlhollow = verkauf von sts 1000 und sts 1 siehe ein paar psots weiter vorne....


----------



## Kruko (21. März 2007)

Tja, nur der gute Tobias antwortet nicht jedem 

Hatte Ihm eine PN geschickt, aber bisher noch keine Antwort


----------



## Kint (21. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Tja, nur der gute Tobias antwortet nicht jedem
> 
> Hatte Ihm eine PN geschickt, aber bisher noch keine Antwort



schick ihm ne mail.....


----------



## Backfisch (21. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-AVALANCHE_W0Q...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hä?

Die Ausstattung bei dem Preis? Oder was ist das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (21. März 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-AVALANCHE_W0Q...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Hä?
> 
> Die Ausstattung bei dem Preis? Oder was ist das ?



scheint echt okay zu sein für den preis, ist wohl aus ladenhütern zusammengestellt worden...

edit: habe gerde erst noch gelesen das es GEBRAUCHT ist...


----------



## salzbrezel (22. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Vanhara-Trekk...93927680QQcategoryZ108717QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ein seltenes Stück!


----------



## Backfisch (22. März 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> edit: habe gerde erst noch gelesen das es GEBRAUCHT ist...



Hatte ich auch übersehen. Also vermutlich alles Gebrauchtteile, das erklärt ja den Preis.


----------



## Backfisch (22. März 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Vanhara-Trekk...93927680QQcategoryZ108717QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ein seltenes Stück!



Das wär was für meine Holde  

Mal sehen.


----------



## Kruko (22. März 2007)

Schöner Edge-Rahmen in US

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-EDGE-Road-Fr...093967349QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alf2 (22. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schöner Edge-Rahmen in US
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-EDGE-Road-Fr...093967349QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Whow!
und auch noch meine Rahmenhöhe!!!
aber mit Versand, Zoll und Steuern wird das Ding halt echt teuer 

Oder kennt jemand von euch jemanden, der so ein Ding mitnehmen könnte?


----------



## versus (22. März 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Vanhara-Trekk...93927680QQcategoryZ108717QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ein seltenes Stück!



heisst das teil nicht eigentlich VANTARA ? ? ?  

oder gab es beides ?


----------



## kingmoe (22. März 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-AVALANCHE_W0Q...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Hä?
> 
> Die Ausstattung bei dem Preis? Oder was ist das ?



Das hätte ich gerne für eine sehr kleine Feundin, wäre nett, wenn ihr einen Tag wartet. Muss sie noch erreichen...


----------



## Backfisch (22. März 2007)

Keine Angst, unsere beiden kleinen Patenkinder sind männlich und 2 Jahre alt 

(und ich Depp hab neulich das GT-10" verpasst!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (22. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das hätte ich gerne für eine sehr kleine Feundin, wäre nett, wenn ihr einen Tag wartet. Muss sie noch erreichen...



Jippie, sie hat es gekauft und freut sich wie ein kleines Mädchen 
Sie ist übrigens schon erwachsen, "sehr kleine Freundin" hört sich so nach Kind an, merke ich gerade. Sie ist halt nur knappe 1,60m groß.


----------



## Kruko (22. März 2007)

Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Meine Frau hat auch in etwa die Größe und kommt mit Ihrem "Mini-"Zaskar prima zurecht


----------



## Deleted 5247 (22. März 2007)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie gut die Absprachen hier funktionieren - Respekt!  

Anscheinend steht GT nicht für Gary Turner, sondern für GenTleman.  

Ich bitte die Damen um Verzeihung, dass ihr bei dem Wortspiel außen vor gelassen werdet.


----------



## UKW (22. März 2007)

Ich habs eigentlich schon aufgegebn, aber trotzdem frag ich hier noch mal: Gibt es ein GT (bitte nicht in Kindergröße) für meine Frau? Sie mißt stolze 1,51 mit einer Beinlänge von 65cm...


----------



## Kruko (22. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Jippie, sie hat es gekauft und freut sich wie ein kleines Mädchen
> Sie ist übrigens schon erwachsen, "sehr kleine Freundin" hört sich so nach Kind an, merke ich gerade. Sie ist halt nur knappe 1,60m groß.



Aber moe einen Nachteil haben die kleinen Rahmen 

Gewöhne Dich schon mal daran der Wasserträger zu sein. Selbst die 0,5 Flasche passt nur mit Mühe rein


----------



## Kruko (22. März 2007)

UKW schrieb:


> Ich habs eigentlich schon aufgegebn, aber trotzdem frag ich hier noch mal: Gibt es ein GT (bitte nicht in Kindergröße) für meine Frau? Sie mißt stolze 1,51 mit einer Beinlänge von 65cm...



Ich glaube viel kleiner als diese Knick-Rahmen geht es nicht.  Das Maß Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Oberrohr beträgt 35 cm. Von Boden bis Mitte Tretlager sind es ca. 30 cm.

Wird also eine enge Geschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UKW (22. März 2007)

Tja, diese Erfahrung machen wir seit Jahren... Aber die liebe Kleine läßt sich auch nicht mehr strecken...


----------



## Kruko (22. März 2007)

UKW schrieb:


> Tja, diese Erfahrung machen wir seit Jahren... Aber die liebe Kleine läßt sich auch nicht mehr strecken...



Leider ist Freiburg nicht um die Ecke, sonst hätten wir eine Probefahrt anbieten können


----------



## kingmoe (22. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich glaube viel kleiner als diese Knick-Rahmen geht es nicht.  Das Maß Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Oberrohr beträgt 35 cm.



Das müsste 14,5" sein, damals (von 2000 ist das o.g. Avalanche) gab es auch noch 12,5". Das ist dann definitiv der kleinste GT-Rahmen aus der "Erwachenen-Kollektion".

Ups, müsste nach GT-Maß doch schon 12,5 sein, dann wäre es tatsächlich das kleinste Bike. Aber das geht dann auch schon mit 1,50m.


----------



## Backfisch (22. März 2007)

- Buffalos

- Luft rauslassen

- 20"-Radsatz montieren

oder (Tusch)

- die Bikerin nachts statt in eine Decke in ein Wachstuch wickeln.



Sorry


----------



## kingmoe (22. März 2007)

UKW schrieb:


> Ich habs eigentlich schon aufgegebn, aber trotzdem frag ich hier noch mal: Gibt es ein GT (bitte nicht in Kindergröße) für meine Frau? Sie mißt stolze 1,51 mit einer Beinlänge von 65cm...



Evtl. den Verkäufer zum versand überreden?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140098541537

Kann man was Schönes draus machen


----------



## Janikulus (22. März 2007)

ein 96er LTS in 16" neu:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-Rahmen-Ti...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (22. März 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ein 96er LTS in 16" neu:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-Rahmen-Ti...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ist der neue Rahmen , der kürzlich in Frankreich versteigert wurde.

Peru, du hast eine zweite Chance, obwohl David ja schon dran ist


----------



## Janikulus (22. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist der neue Rahmen , der kürzlich in Frankreich versteigert wurde.



ja stimmt, der war doch für etwas über 200 weggegangen, oder?


----------



## Kruko (22. März 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ja stimmt, der war doch für etwas über 200 weggegangen, oder?



Jepp. 211 Euros um genau zu sein.


----------



## cleiende (22. März 2007)

Holy shit!

Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (23. März 2007)

@ ukw and all

Ein neuer Zaskar in 14,5 Zoll in US. Etwas für die Kleinen  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170094416320


----------



## alf2 (23. März 2007)

Und hier gibts günstige Rennräder, zum Einstieg oder als Winterfahrrad:

GT Force Kompettrad:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Seltenheit-Neues...0099636783QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ZR 5000 Rahmen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZR-5000-Rahme...093923597QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (23. März 2007)

na so lange er nicht hinfährt und den laden leer kauft um das ganze dann bei ebay zu verticken.  aber das lts scheint ja in der familie zu bleiben

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-Rahmen-Ti...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

genauso wie das psyclone (bei dem ich übrigens raus bin - nur so zur info)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=280095460393&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Backfisch (23. März 2007)

Das Damenrad in Köln wollte ich mir schnappen, falls der Verkäufer einwilligt, dass ich es per Spedition oder Hermes abholen lasse.

Klappt sowas mit Hermes? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## alecszaskar (23. März 2007)

@backfisch: ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit www.Iloox.de gemacht.
Der Empfänger braucht nur ein Formular, welches online erstellt wird, an das Fahrrad zu heften, Lenker in Fahrtrichtung drehen und die Pedalen entfernen.

Das ganze für 40  incl. Verpackung welche vom Spediteur gestellt wird.

Viel Erfolg....


----------



## Backfisch (23. März 2007)

Danke, das ist ein guter Tipp. Aber ging das bei Hermes nicht ganz ohne Demontage?

PS: Ich meine das hier. Ich glaube, da steht "Outpost" drauf. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140099810075&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Kruko (23. März 2007)

Ist zwar "nur" ein Zaskar, aber bei Interesse kann ich beim Versand behilflich sein.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-19-XT-...100056020QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## UKW (23. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @ ukw and all
> 
> Ein neuer Zaskar in 14,5 Zoll in US. Etwas für die Kleinen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170094416320




Tja, das wärs... Leider habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung, wie Geschäfte mit den US-Boys gemacht und wie Bazhlungs-, Zoll- und andere Formalitäten gehandlet werden.

Da hilft also nur auf eine Gelegenheit in D zu warten...

(Übrigens hab ich den Rahmen meiner Frau gezeigt, die ist ganz begeistert gewesen...)


----------



## Kruko (23. März 2007)

UKW schrieb:


> Tja, das wärs... Leider habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung, wie Geschäfte mit den US-Boys gemacht und wie Bazhlungs-, Zoll- und andere Formalitäten gehandlet werden.
> 
> Da hilft also nur auf eine Gelegenheit in D zu warten...
> 
> (Übrigens hab ich den Rahmen meiner Frau gezeigt, die ist ganz begeistert gewesen...)



Hy,

ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Frag an, wie hoch die Versandkosten sein werden. Bezahlen kannst Du mit Paypal. Die aufwendige Auslandsüberweisung entfällt. Das erledigt Paypal für Dich. 

Wenn der Rahmen nach Deutschland kommt, muss er durch den Zoll. Von dem für Dich zuständigen Zollamt bekommst Du Post und musst dann vor Ort das Paket öffnen. Rechnung bzw. Auktinsunterlagen nicht vergessen. Dann bezahlst Du die Einfuhr- und Mehrwertsteuer und darfst mit dem Rahmen nach Hause fahren. Zumindest war es bei mir immer so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. März 2007)

Nicht dass ich von gt-heini wieder geschimpft bekomm:    

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=45468&sort=1&cat=31&page=1

Grüße
Peter


----------



## GTdanni (23. März 2007)

Nochmals 1000 Dank an DieÖligeKette. 

Und hier das Ergebnis. 










Cu Danni


----------



## Kruko (23. März 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich von gt-heini wieder geschimpft bekomm:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=45468&sort=1&cat=31&page=1
> 
> ...



Habe ich geschmipft??     

War höchstens als Kritik gemeint!!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. März 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Nochmals 1000 Dank an DieÖligeKette.
> 
> Und hier das Ergebnis.
> 
> ...



Dabei ist sie doch von napalmdeath 

Ich habe die gleiche Stütze von ihm, Superpreis und Superzustand!


----------



## GTdanni (23. März 2007)

Ja aber du hast den Link zur Anzeige zur richtigen Zeit eingestellt. 

Der Dank an napalmdeath geht gesondert raus. 

Cu Danni


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. März 2007)

Immer wieder gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (23. März 2007)

Nochmal sorry. Aber ich brauchte halt beide Syncros 27,0 von napalmdeath.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. März 2007)

ALTER SCHWEDE!!!


----------



## Kint (24. März 2007)

UKW schrieb:


> Tja, diese Erfahrung machen wir seit Jahren... Aber die liebe Kleine läßt sich auch nicht mehr strecken...



24 zöller zaskar in usa ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250096739714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## Backfisch (24. März 2007)

Der Satz zur Rahmenhöhe ist ja auch witzig:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Achtung-Neues-GT...101994221QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (24. März 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Nochmal sorry. Aber ich brauchte halt beide Syncros 27,0 von napalmdeath.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



ach hattest du beide bei ebay geschossen ?

hätte ja auch gerne ne silberne, aber eben in 26,8...


----------



## Davidbelize (24. März 2007)

man die teile regnen im moment ja echt vom himmel.......




heut beim gr. e entdeckt und für gut befunden.
öligekette frag doch mal was aus den kurbeln geworden ist.
und ja da ist ne moby drinn aber leider zu gross.


----------



## marc077 (24. März 2007)

vielleicht werde ich dieses jahr noch meine moby POST in rot und 26,8 los. ich denk an dich, falls die bei dir passen wuerde.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. März 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> heut beim gr. e entdeckt und für gut befunden.
> öligekette frag doch mal was aus den kurbeln geworden ist.
> und ja da ist ne moby drinn aber leider zu gross.



lecker_eisbein brauch die Teile noch für ein anderes Rad, kann ja nur schick werden 



marc077 schrieb:


> vielleicht werde ich dieses jahr noch meine moby POST in rot und 26,8 los. ich denk an dich, falls die bei dir passen wuerde.



Da sag ich nicht nein, Meld dich einfach!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (24. März 2007)

Hier hat ja einer einen schlechten Tag!!!! 
Vieleicht hat ja von Euch einer genügent Euronen übrig!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-s-Sammlun...103225650QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (24. März 2007)

Oh Sh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (24. März 2007)

Vielleicht reissen es ja die XCRs wieder raus, mit denen kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber das sind dann immer noch 2000 Euro pro Rad (+ zwei Zaskar LE Rahmen). Kein wirklich attraktives Angebot.

Warum verkauft der die denn nicht einzeln, so wird das nie was.

Das geilste ist noch das Troy Lee Zaskar


----------



## GT-Man (24. März 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Hier hat ja einer einen schlechten Tag!!!!
> Vieleicht hat ja von Euch einer genügent Euronen übrig!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-s-Sammlun...103225650QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der XCR "Team" Rahmen ist ein XCR "LE" und beim Komplettrad wurde immer XTR verbaut und keine XT-Kurbel.  
Das LTS hat STS 1000DS Decals drauf mit den lila-roten "Fransen" drauf.  
"GT XCR 1000 : Ja das ist der Nachfolger des LTS. Das Rad gibt es genau zweimal in Deutschland. Ein grünes und dieses polierte, ..." - Das Bike war wirklich mal ein Prototyp und als Leichtbau-Bike angedacht (hab den Artikel irgendwo noch rumfliegen) - das macht es zumindest interessant - und hieß glaube ich LTS XCR 1000, ist aber natürlich kein i-drive "XCR 1000". Das Troy Lee Zaskar ist fast so schön wie das Verloste mit der Stars-Stripes-Lackierung. Der Preis ist völlig überzogen, besser einzeln versteigern.


----------



## Davidbelize (24. März 2007)

ich bin froh das ein gt rahmen immer mehr zu einer wertanlage wird.  


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-DH-Syncro...097772352QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

es mindert zu hause auch meine erklärungsnot wenn ich solche auktionen vorweisen kann.


----------



## versus (24. März 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> "GT XCR 1000 : Ja das ist der Nachfolger des LTS. Das Rad gibt es genau zweimal in Deutschland. Ein grünes und dieses polierte, ..." - Das Bike war wirklich mal ein Prototyp und als Leichtbau-Bike angedacht (hab den Artikel irgendwo noch rumfliegen) - das macht es zumindest interessant - und hieß glaube ich LTS XCR 1000, ist aber natürlich kein i-drive "XCR 1000". Das Troy Lee Zaskar ist fast so schön wie das Verloste mit der Stars-Stripes-Lackierung. Der Preis ist völlig überzogen, besser einzeln versteigern.



 zum totlachen - ein echter experte...

ob kurt felix und paola eine ebay-edition von verstehen sie spass machen ?


----------



## GT-Man (24. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> zum totlachen - ein echter experte...
> 
> ob kurt felix und paola eine ebay-edition von verstehen sie spass machen ?



Also wenn man 10.000 Euro für die Sammlung einsacken will, dann sollte man  doch mal auf den Rahmen schauen, was für ein Modell das ist.  
Und er hat die Bikes auch noch importiert!
"...plus div. Teile und Documentation ( GT Kataloge, Prospekte und Preisliste fast aller Baujahre von 1988 - 2005 )" - das hätt ich gerne gesondert ersteigert!


----------



## zaskar76 (24. März 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Das Troy Lee Zaskar ist fast so schön wie das Verloste mit der Stars-Stripes-Lackierung. .



ich find`s noch ein paar nummer`n besser^aber ist wohl geschmackssache...


----------



## GT-Man (25. März 2007)

Falls jemand Interesse an meinem GT Avalache LE hat:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-AVALANCHE-LE-...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der Keller wird allmählich doch zu voll.


----------



## Kruko (25. März 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse an meinem GT Avalache LE hat:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-AVALANCHE-LE-...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Der Keller wird allmählich doch zu voll.



Das ist doch der richtige Ersatz für Versus. Der sucht doch einen 18 Zoll Avalanche in BB.


----------



## versus (25. März 2007)

GT Man hatte mir den ja auch schon vor der auktion angeboten und ich war schwer in versuchung.
allerdings bin ich noch an was anderem (ti) dran und muss deshalb noch etwas abwarten.
für den fall, dass das nicht klappt, oder zu teuer wird, habe ich den avalanche schon unter beobachtung gestellt ;-)
wird sich anfang der woche entscheiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc077 (25. März 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse an meinem GT Avalache LE hat:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-AVALANCHE-LE-...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Der Keller wird allmählich doch zu voll.



 hat einer vielleicht was in 16 oder 17 zoll? brauch was fuer meine 166cm gefaehrtin


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2007)

Der hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=45657&sort=1&cat=all&page=1 <- sieht ziemlich klein aus!


----------



## cleiende (26. März 2007)

Packt es bei den Hörnern.....

Klick


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

für alle, die nicht in den BikeMarkt gucken:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=45944

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Backfisch (26. März 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Packt es bei den Hörnern.....
> 
> Klick



zu groß.


----------



## Janikulus (26. März 2007)

mal was ganz besonderes...  
http://shop.megabikes.de/afterbuy/s...nt/produkt.aspx?shopid=29152&produktid=955928


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asiafighter (26. März 2007)

Zaskar LE 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-DER-KLASSIKER_W0QQitemZ140101263980QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## insanerider (26. März 2007)

hatte ihm geschrieben, ob ich nur den rahmen ohne die anbauteile bekommen könne...er will nur komplett verkaufen, stimmt dabei aber 60 euro plus versand zu...als reine deko für mch leider zu viel...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280098030688


----------



## kingmoe (27. März 2007)

insanerider schrieb:


> hatte ihm geschrieben, ob ich nur den rahmen ohne die anbauteile bekommen könne...er will nur komplett verkaufen, stimmt dabei aber 60 euro plus versand zu...als reine deko für mch leider zu viel...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280098030688



Ich frage ihn mal, suche ja schon länger ein großes RTS als Stadtrad, zur Not sonst auch als Deko.


----------



## salzbrezel (27. März 2007)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-Thermo_W0QQitemZ110107996584QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Schon wieder ein Thermoplast... Was ist denn im Moment nur los. Da sieht man monatelang keines und plötzlich taucht eins nach dem anderen auf. Erstaunlich wieviele trotz der Neigung zu brechen/reißen überlebt haben.

Gruß...


----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2007)

BITTE BITTE Lasst die finger davon  
hat meine grösse und ich hab jemanden in good old england der das teil für mich bunkern könnte.
es sei euch aber ein blick gewährt......   


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170095283653&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## tomasius (27. März 2007)

> BITTE BITTE Lasst die finger davon
> hat meine grösse und ich hab jemanden in good old england der das teil für mich bunkern könnte.
> es sei euch aber ein blick gewährt......



Na toll, und ich hatte den Verkäufer schon angeschrieben ob ein Versand nach D möglich wäre.  

Dieser Thread sollte sofort geschlossen werden ...  

Viel Erfolg Davidbelize, dann interessiere ich mich halt für dein blaues Tequesta !

Gruß, Tom


----------



## versus (27. März 2007)

wo das gerade zur sprache kommt:

zielt hier eigentlich jemand auf GT Man´s Avalanche LE ???
meine ti-option hat sich erledigt (an dieser stelle beste grüsse an jörg ;-)...


----------



## korat (27. März 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> BITTE BITTE Lasst die finger davon



dann streng dich aber bitte auch an und versemmel es nicht! ein schwarzes hat hier nämlich noch niemand.  
wär schade, wenn es irgendwohin geht oder gar zum abdecker oder so.
ist echt ein schätzchen, wirst es nicht bereuen.

der zustand scheint auch noch gut, aber was mich wundert: ob ihm ausgerechnet die "8.0" abgefallen ist, oder ob er sie bewußt entfernt hat, oder ob es sich hier um eine extrem seltene "fehlpressung" handelt


----------



## Kruko (27. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> meine ti-option hat sich erledigt (an dieser stelle beste grüsse an jörg ;-)...



Danke, danke. Nur zur Info: Er soll ins Forum kommen.


----------



## Kint (28. März 2007)

peace in 29 -zu klein für mich....  


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Peace-9r_W0QQitemZ200094067515QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

zaskar x in 14,5

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-X-14-...097439076QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (28. März 2007)

schönes eloxiertes:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1994-GT-ZASKAR-...095737984QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (28. März 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> schönes eloxiertes:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1994-GT-ZASKAR-...095737984QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Aber da muss er/sie sich irren - oder die Mühle ist verzogen:

"130mm REAR SPACING"


----------



## zaskar76 (28. März 2007)

gerade bei den alten naben sollte man wirklich nachfragen ob der rahmen vielleicht mißhandelt wurde, obwohl dann ja auch der lrs extra dafür gemacht worden sein muss - oder gab`s "hochwertigere" räder mit 26" und 130mm einbaubreite`??


----------



## marc077 (29. März 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> gerade bei den alten naben sollte man wirklich nachfragen ob der rahmen vielleicht mißhandelt wurde, obwohl dann ja auch der lrs extra dafür gemacht worden sein muss - oder gab`s "hochwertigere" räder mit 26" und 130mm einbaubreite`??



Ich hatte mal nen Hagan Titanal Rahmen. Der hatte auch 130mm.


----------



## Kruko (29. März 2007)

Schon wieder was Rotes in 18 Zoll bei UK

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-le-...110894571QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

UK entpuppt sich so langsam als Zaskar-Quelle


----------



## kingmoe (29. März 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> gerade bei den alten naben sollte man wirklich nachfragen ob der rahmen vielleicht mißhandelt wurde, obwohl dann ja auch der lrs extra dafür gemacht worden sein muss - oder gab`s "hochwertigere" räder mit 26" und 130mm einbaubreite`??



GT + Alu = 135mm Hinterbau.
Ganz alte Stahlrösser haben 130mm gehabt.
Bei Stahl ist das ja auch nicht schlimm, wenn man sie etwas (!) auf- oder zubiegt, aber bei Alu sollte man das eher vermeiden.


----------



## kingmoe (29. März 2007)

Renner für kleinere Leute für schmales Geld:

GT EDGE ALLOY FRAME AND FORK

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140101653469


----------



## Deleted 5247 (29. März 2007)

Zaskar? Ja oder nein?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mtb-Rahmen-GT-Fa...096157632QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zaskar76 (29. März 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Zaskar? Ja oder nein?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mtb-Rahmen-GT-Fa...096157632QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



könnte ein 14,5 von 97 sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (29. März 2007)

Würde sagen kein Alu- sondern Stahlrahmen - renovierungsbedürftiges Avalanche - Größe ?? - hab momentan Kaufverbot


http://cgi.ebay.de/Alurahmen-Hardtail-AVALANCHE-GT-all-terre_W0QQitemZ130095635344QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Kann man aber bestimmt was schönes draus machen.


----------



## micki260 (29. März 2007)

Wer will wer hat noch nicht!? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/WOW-Original-1st...ryZ98083QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Man (29. März 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Zaskar? Ja oder nein?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mtb-Rahmen-GT-Fa...096157632QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Kann schon sein, sieht wie eine frosted-red Lackierung eines 97er Zaskars aus. Muss aber ne seeeehr kleine RH sein, da der Rahmen irgendwie unproproptional wirkt. Vielleicht kann er ja die Rahmennummer mal nennen. 

Schon ziemlich vergewaltigt das arme Ding, erst Hinterbau umlackiert und dann noch als Freeride-Rahmen missbraucht.


----------



## Kint (29. März 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Würde sagen kein Alu- sondern Stahlrahmen - renovierungsbedürftiges Avalanche - Größe ?? - hab momentan Kaufverbot
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Alurahmen-Hardtail-AVALANCHE-GT-all-terre_W0QQitemZ130095635344QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



bin ich gerade dran. steht bei mir um die ecke - und marmelade kann ich dann auch gleich einkaufen .... 

will aber eigentlich nur die gabel / vorbau.... rahmen gibts dann wieder hier...


----------



## Janikulus (29. März 2007)

ein lts 1 spin Rahmen in 16" aus UK!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-1-FULL...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (29. März 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> bin ich gerade dran. steht bei mir um die ecke - und marmelade kann ich dann auch gleich einkaufen ....
> 
> will aber eigentlich nur die gabel / vorbau.... rahmen gibts dann wieder hier...



Evtl. wüsste ich jemanden für den Rahmen. Nein, nicht ich, der ist selbst mir wesentlich zu klein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (29. März 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Zaskar? Ja oder nein?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mtb-Rahmen-GT-Fa...096157632QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wenn er nicht ein einem zu erbärmlichen Zustand ist, würde ich mich um das Ding annehmen. Der Versand innerhalb von Östereich hält sich ja in Grenzen.

Denkt ihr man bekommt den Lack irgendwie ab?


----------



## Backfisch (29. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...096371039QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Outpost-Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ280099502776QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (30. März 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...096371039QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Outpost-Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ280099502776QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wo das erste ja wenisgtens noch klassisch ist ist das outpost5 doch eher günstig und vom fahrverhalten tendierts gen "tankish" habe aber auch eins...


----------



## Kruko (30. März 2007)

XIZANG Team in weiß und 17 Zoll 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xiang-Titani...107361178QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

leider als Komplettrad. Vielleicht hat jemanden einen Bekannten in US, der auch zerlegen kann. Habe aber auch schon Auktionen gesehen, wo für ca. 120 USD ganze Bikes nach Deutschland verschickt worden sind


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen, zwar keine Auktion, aber was für die "Lulatsche", hab ich im Web gefunden, Rad ist noch da, er müsstet ein Angebot machen.​ 
http://www.lottmann-technik.de/MTB/MTBInhalt.htm​ 
*[email protected]*




 

Beschreibung dazu:​ 
"​*GT 'Zaskar'*​- GT Zaskar: DER Kultrahmen schlechthin
- Werkstoff 6006 T6 Alu, 'ball burnished' (glanzgestrahlt)
- Triple Triangle Design
- Rahmenhöhe: 20" (= 50,8 cm)
- Gabel: STM Upside Down Gabel mit Stahlfedern, silber
- Steuersatz: CHRIS KING, silber 
- Innenlager: KSS Titan ultralight
- Kurbeln/Kettenblätter: SHIMANO XT, 42/32/20
- Ausstattung: SHIMANO XT
- Kassette: SHIMANO XT 11/28, 8-fach
- Schaltung: GRIP SHIFT SRT 600
- Seilzüge GORE RIDE ON blau
- Sattelstütze: ROOX Alu light
- Lenker: CORRATEC Downhill, titangrau
- Vorbau: STEINBACH light, blau
- Sattel: SVELTE Kevlar
- Bremsen: SHIMANO XT V-Brakes
- Räder(Naben/Speichen/Felgen):
XT verstärkt, DT Swiss Competition 2,0/1,8mm,
MAVIC 217 CD Ceramic
- Reifen: SCHWALBE Hurricane XT, 26"x2.1
- Tacho: VETTA C 500, drahtlos
- Flaschenhalter, silber
- Änderungen an der Ausstattung möglich
- Gewicht wie beschrieben, fahrfertig: 11,2 kg
Fahrzeug praktisch neuwertig, Laufleistung nur 250 km
*Preis: gegen vertretbares Gebot"*

*Viel Erfolg ihr langen Kerls!*

*Grüße*
*Peter*


----------



## versus (30. März 2007)

wieso ist der sooo grooossss ???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180100875932&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

na wenigstens hat der schwamm schon wieder angefangen zu saugen ;-)


----------



## Kruko (30. März 2007)

Musst Du einfach noch ein wenig wachsen 

 Vielleicht hift ja auch Gießen und Düngen


----------



## versus (30. März 2007)

also am gießen kanns nicht liegen...


----------



## Asiafighter (30. März 2007)

*GT I-Drive 3.0 Rahmen in Größe L *ABER OHNE Dämpfer laut Artikelbeschreibung.


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-I-Drive-3-0-Gr-L-inkl-ITM-Big-One-Sattelstuetze_W0QQitemZ270105266973QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Hinterland (30. März 2007)

Asiafighter schrieb:


> *GT I-Drive 3.0 Rahmen in Größe L *ABER OHNE Dämpfer laut Artikelbeschreibung.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-I-Drive-3-0-Gr-L-inkl-ITM-Big-One-Sattelstuetze_W0QQitemZ270105266973QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hallo,
glaube der war vor kurzem in der Bucht günstiger weggegangen!!!
Komisch nur das der Rahmen nach Kaufunge verkauft wurde, jetzt  unter anderem Ebayname der auch aus Kaufungen kommt verkauft wird! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=260090376129&rd=1&rd=1

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (30. März 2007)

Ein Zwillingsbruder meines Zaskar Race ebenfalls in XL? Sieht so aus, ist aber nicht meiner.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/OLDSCHOOLD-Rahme...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (30. März 2007)

Asiafighter schrieb:


> *GT I-Drive 3.0 Rahmen in Größe L *ABER OHNE Dämpfer laut Artikelbeschreibung.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-I-Drive-3-0-Gr-L-inkl-ITM-Big-One-Sattelstuetze_W0QQitemZ270105266973QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Was da wieder nervt, ist gar nicht der Preis, den er jetzt erzielen will (muss ja jeder selber wissen, was einem der Rahmen Wert ist), sondern dass wieder dieses Halbwissen zum i-Drive geschrieben wird. "Besser als jeder Plattformdämpfer" Das ist so aussagekräftig wie "Die Hayes-Scheibenbremsen sind besser als jeder Flite!"

i-Drive ist nix gegen Wippen, sondern gegen Kettenzug bzw. Pedalrückschlag. So werden die Kritiker immer wieder sagen: "Aber ich finde, es wippt doch..."


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. März 2007)

Die Hayes-Scheibenbremsen sind auch besser als jeder Flite,
oder hast du schonmal mit einem Sattel gebremst 

Auf Bremssätteln sitzen soll aber auch nicht sonderlich bequem sein!


----------



## zaskar76 (30. März 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Die Hayes-Scheibenbremsen sind auch besser als jeder Flite,
> oder hast du schonmal mit einem Sattel gebremst !


ja, mit einem BREMSsattel


DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Auf Bremssätteln sitzen soll aber auch nicht sonderlich bequem sein!


dafür aber schön warm beim downhill im winter...
bitte,danke, gern geschehen!


----------



## korat (30. März 2007)

herzlichen glückwunsch!
ich hab für kurze zeit wirklich ernsthaft überlegt...
renner


----------



## kingmoe (31. März 2007)

korat schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch!
> ich hab für kurze zeit wirklich ernsthaft überlegt...
> renner



Guter Preis, aber gräme dich nicht: Es wäre dir deutlich zu klein gewesen!


----------



## Kint (1. April 2007)

wieso bin ich da noch nichtr drauf gekommen...
und ich horte alte dämpfer mit geringer einbaulänge fürs traum lts ( das irgendwann mal kommt) dabei ists doch 

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EINFACH


----------



## zaskar76 (1. April 2007)

chopper-edition?


----------



## GT-Man (1. April 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> chopper-edition?



... soll ja auch ein Lobo sein.   Schön wenn man ein DH Bike auch mit SID-Dämpfer fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (1. April 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> ... soll ja auch ein Lobo sein.   Schön wenn man ein DH Bike auch mit SID-Dämpfer fahren kann.



vor allem der revolutionäre pullshock sid....


----------



## tofu1000 (1. April 2007)

Ist zwar kein GT-Rahmen, aber ich fühlte mich an eine Diskussion in einem anderen Fred erinnert...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=170095238586&rd=1&rd=1
und
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=170095238600&rd=1&rd=1
und
http://cgi.ebay.de/Salsa-Schnellspa...ryZ27925QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
und
http://cgi.ebay.de/CHRIS-KING-NOTHR...yZ100249QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Wer baut denn nun das Rasta   -Zaskar?!?!


----------



## zaskar76 (1. April 2007)

die salsa`s gibt`s auch in rasta und was das schwarze unterteil am king soll hab ich noch nie verstanden....


----------



## Kint (2. April 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> die salsa`s gibt`s auch in rasta und was das schwarze unterteil am king soll hab ich noch nie verstanden....



is der afghane ....


----------



## versus (2. April 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wer baut denn nun das Rasta   -Zaskar?!?!



ich habe gezwungenermassen andere pläne - ausserdem werden die teile sicher ins klassiker-forum wandern, wo jemand wieder einen monatslohn investiert  

es sind doch momentan noch zwei rote im aufbau - wie wärs ???


----------



## Davidbelize (2. April 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> is der afghane ....


  


nee, aber fast richtig. dit is sharras 

man sieht also schon, daß es nur das beste für mein lts gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (2. April 2007)

Hi
Würde gerne Schwamm spielen und mal wieder ein GT ins Forum holen - wäre nett wenn´s nicht noch teurer für mich würde  
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-Shimano-X...103097700QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Suche schon lange nach der Farbkombi und dann noch die richtige Grösse 
Gruss Benjamin
Und ja - ICH BIN SÜCHTIG


----------



## HimoRoyden (2. April 2007)

Hi Leute, AUKTIONSWARNUNGSTHREAT / KEEP OUR THREAD TIDE ich weiss, dennoch ein kleines HURRAAAAAAA... Mein in e-bay ersteigerter Zaskar X aus 2001 in schwarz matt und Zustand Note 1 ist zollfrei und freiiiijiipiejajoh Haus ENDLICH angekommen. Bin ergo nun fleissig am Schrauben und emsig am Werkeln um noch vor OSTERN mein Bike in euer Forum zu stellen - leider war der Wettbewerb schon vor Wochen, aber was hilfts zu trauern...

*Ich bitte euch davon abzusehen, auf die SPIN-Laufräder in e-bay zu bieten. Ein Traum seit 10 Jahren würde wahr und wär an meinem Zassi eine Pracht.*

Zum e-bay Glück: Der Rahmen kommt aus Orange County von einem Radprofi und guten Freund von !!! Hans Rey !!! IDOL² !!! wurde direkt in Anaheim von einem sehr begabten (eigenes Urteil der Qualität) Schweisser zusammengebrutzelt. 

Von dort aus gings über Santa Ana nach Long Beach und über LA nach Frankfurt.

Warum erzähl ich das? Weil ich mich so freue. Das Bike das da entsteht wirkt UNHEIMLICH. Zeitlos. Through Hell And Back Reliable. Und das zentrale Stück Rahmen hat für mich eine wahre Geschichte bekommen. Eine Herkunft. Das Aniversary Modell des besten Hardtails aller Zeiten verkörpert den erreichten Zenith mit einem der letzten Handbuilt Products Available von GT.

Und weil ich denke - oder weiss - dass hier eine Menge verrückte GT-Narren sind und meine Freundin mich nicht versteht, kann ich hier meine Freude teilen. Seht - fühlt, und nehmt alle davon. 

Leider heute noch kein Bild... Steuersatz fehlt noch, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sind auf der Reise zu mir, Die STM-Gabel braucht noch einen Shaft und *!NICHT VERGESSEN NICHT ZU BIETEN!* die Spin-Räder wären fein...

Genug und aus - ich hüpfefreueschraubewerkeltuneputzetriller weiter. 

THX2EBAY

   |__________________________________________________
   |   In Memorial Of Richard Long & To The Pride Of Gary Turner.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. April 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hi
> Würde gerne Schwamm spielen und mal wieder ein GT ins Forum holen - wäre nett wenn´s nicht noch teurer für mich würde
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-Shimano-X...103097700QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Suche schon lange nach der Farbkombi und dann noch die richtige Grösse
> ...



Aber vorsicht: (sehr starke Bremswirkung !!!!!)  

@ HimoRoyden: Viel Spass mit dem Zaskar 
Aber die Spins: Riss in der Bremsflanke


----------



## HimoRoyden (2. April 2007)

Habs gelesen - muss man sehen. Vielleicht reparierbar. Gabelshaft für die STM lass ich auch machen. Schau mal den ugly dirty rotten Zaskar an.


----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2007)

himo, meinst du diese abgenudelten dinger bei ebay.DE ? oder soll das bike nur an die wand?


----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Vielleicht reparierbar


da gibt`s nix zu reparieren, und die felgen dafür hab ich seid jahren nicht gesehen(sind aufgenietet auf den carbonkörper)...


----------



## HimoRoyden (2. April 2007)

Alles eine Frage der Mühe die man sich gibt. Es gibt im Bereich Faserverbund- und Aluminiumreparatur genug Methoden. VitaB und Gut. Mal sehen...

Dein Zitat - an mich gerichtet?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. April 2007)

Unterm Strich steht meist die Signatur 

Viel Erfolg mit den Laufrädern!


----------



## Kint (2. April 2007)

nee seine sig....


und das 



HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Through Hell And Back Reliable.



in verbindung mit spins ist lachhaft... 

und wer ist john long ?


----------



## tomasius (2. April 2007)

wurde dieser schon erwähnt  







http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-18-GT...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2007)

wenn dann müsstest du dir schon neue felgen bauen lassen, nach 2000km sind die alten dinger wohl lebensgefährlich , da die teile nix ausser optik hatten...


----------



## Kint (2. April 2007)

ja, indirekt... hatte ich volker empfohlen als ersatz für sein avalanche...


----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> wurde dieser schon erwähnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, 18" von unterkante tretlager bis oberkante sattel...


----------



## HimoRoyden (2. April 2007)

Tja, schöner Rahmen. Leider zu klein und etwas glanzverdächtig... 

Wegen der Laufräder bin ich schon auch am hadern. Ist ein Risiko. Aber der Satz Mavic121 steht ja auch parat. Und meines Wissens nach waren die SPINs schon einiges besser, sproch: haltbarer, als die rufmordende Konkurenz. Wer weiss, anschauen wenn billig zu haben, schadet auf jeden Fall nicht. Und wenns nur für ein Foto ist...

Und: Through hell and back reliability gilt dem Rahmen und ist eigentlich ein Werbetext der Firma SIGG. Und da bin ich mir nach 11 Jahren GT misbrauch sicher. Da ging noch nix kaputt. Thrust on and on and on... 

Oder warum habt ihr jeder wenigstens eins davon?


__________________________
hang on to virginity & pureness


----------



## Ketterechts (2. April 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Aber vorsicht: (sehr starke Bremswirkung !!!!!)
> 
> @ HimoRoyden: Viel Spass mit dem Zaskar
> Aber die Spins: Riss in der Bremsflanke



@ DieÖlige Kette  

Mit sehr starker Bremswirkung kenn ich mich ja aus - da muss aber schon ne Magura herhalten  , die XT Cantis bringen das net .



"][/URL]


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. April 2007)

Feigling, da wärste doch locker rüber gekommen


----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> die XT Cantis bringen das net .


ich habe das gefühl canti`s werden immer mehr unterschätzt, meine 735er und xtr900 waren damals echt top und konnten ungeübte auch im sitzen mit zwei fingern am hebel über den lenker schmeissen...


----------



## Ketterechts (2. April 2007)

@ zaskar76
Will nicht sagen , dass Cantis nicht stark bremsen - fahre selber noch an diversen Bikes welche - egal ob DX , XT oder XTR - gerreicht hat die Bremspower bisher immer . Nur um so stark zu verzögern , dass es den Teer vor dem Vorderrad in Falten wirft , dafür reichts halt net - oder meine Unterarme sind zu dünn   , glaub ich aber eher nicht  .
Gruss Benjamin


----------



## versus (3. April 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Und: Through hell and back reliability gilt dem Rahmen und ist eigentlich ein Werbetext der Firma SIGG. Und da bin ich mir nach 11 Jahren GT misbrauch sicher. Da ging noch nix kaputt. Thrust on and on and on...



 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=268371


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (3. April 2007)

Wer will, wer hat noch nicht??? 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/cadre-GT-zr-2000...yZ134273QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der nächste neue ZR in Frankreich  Sogar als Sofort-Kaufen-Auktion.

Und der Preis ist heiß.


----------



## kingmoe (3. April 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wer will, wer hat noch nicht???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/cadre-GT-zr-2000...yZ134273QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Falls den jemand kauft, könnte man evtl. Porto sparen, da ich ein Auge auf den Performer vom selben VK habe


----------



## whitesheep (3. April 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Falls den jemand kauft, könnte man evtl. Porto sparen, da ich ein Auge auf den Performer vom selben VK habe



Naja klingt sehr verlockend, würdest du dich um transport und der gleichen kümmern, ich kann kein französisch. wie hoch wären die versandkosten?

grüße sheep


----------



## Backfisch (3. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140103265236&rd=1&rd=1

Könnte ein Schnäppchen werden: Falsch geschrieben, falsche Rubrik, das finden nicht viele. Und ich BRAUCHE das für mein aktuelles Projekt. 
Der Rahmen kommt wie gerufen. BITTE lasst es mir! Ich lass Euch auch die Zassis!


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. April 2007)

> Falsch geschrieben, falsche Rubrik, das finden nicht viele




Naja GT ist richtig geschrieben und es steht unter Hardtails also warum sollte es keiner finden/sehen !??   Viel Erfolg trotzdem!


----------



## Backfisch (3. April 2007)

Ich meine ja nicht "keiner", aber wer z.B. ein Ruckus sucht oder nur einen Rahmen, der findet es nicht. Das drückt den Preis.

Habe mal eine Canon Super8-Filmkamera günstig geschosen, weil sie als "Cannon" bei den Fotoapparaten drin stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (3. April 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der nächste neue ZR in Frankreich  Sogar als Sofort-Kaufen-Auktion.
> 
> Und der Preis ist heiß.



Und deutlich billiger als die ersten 
Dafür ist meines blau! Die roten sind ja schon beinahe inflationär


----------



## Manni1599 (3. April 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Und deutlich billiger als die ersten
> Dafür ist meines blau! Die roten sind ja schon beinahe inflationär



Das ist doch nur der Startpreis, denke ich. 

Uuuuuund so ein Rad wird immer etwas besonderes  in der grauen Masse sein.

Am letzten WE habe ich an zwei Rennen in Eckernförde teilgenommen, da wimmelte es gradezu von Einheitsware aus Kunststoff, teilweise wurde ich mit meinem "schweren Alu-Panzer" belächelt. Im Ziel waren es allerdings deutlich weniger Lächler....


----------



## Kruko (3. April 2007)

Jepp ist der Startpreis. War mein Fehler von wegen Sofort-Kaufen. 

Der Verkäufer hat den Rahmen jetzt höher angesetzt. Der letzte war für nur 60 Euro weggegangen.

Diese Einheitsware aus Kohlenstoff ist auch nicht mein Ding. Meiner Meinung hebt sich GT immer durch die Rahmengeometrie aus der breiten Masse hervor. Leider nur noch im MTB-Bereich. Aber ich habe ja einen alten Renner


----------



## micki260 (3. April 2007)

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/-restposten-/gt-avalanche-30-2006/3068.html


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. April 2007)

Habe noch keinen Nachwuchs, aber wenn dann!


----------



## kingmoe (3. April 2007)

Trunion Dämpfer für fast geschenkt!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150106197993


----------



## Kruko (4. April 2007)

18 Zoll BB Zaskar auf der Insel

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-FRA...112967817QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

19 Zoll LTS 1 mit Industrielager-Umbau von Bedt

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-1-FULL...098039581QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ketterechts (4. April 2007)

Da ich ja drum gebeten hatte mir dieses zu überlassen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-Shimano-X...103097700QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
kann ich ja gerne auf das hier verweißen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ300094544258QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Kein Hinweiß auf GT oder so und vielleicht wohnt ja jemand in der Nähe - das andere Karakoram könnte ich halt ohne Probleme selbst abholen - noch dazu ist der Startpreis günstiger , wobei damit schon fast mein Limit erreicht ist


----------



## Davidbelize (4. April 2007)

es kommt ein ruf von der insel und ich habe ihn erhört...........





der rest von dem teil wird schwarz wie die nacht.


----------



## versus (4. April 2007)

wie verschickt er jetzt doch nach D ???
mir hat er nicht geantwortet - grrr...

viel spass mit dem teil - schöm, dass er hier gelandet ist! 
mit meinen roten teilen an dem rahmen hätte ich vermutlich eh den bad taste-award verliehen bekommen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (4. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> mit meinen roten teilen an dem rahmen hätte ich vermutlich eh den bad taste-award verliehen bekommen ;-)


 
Aarrghh! :kotz: Augenkrebs! Augenkrebs!


----------



## tofu1000 (4. April 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Zaskar? Ja oder nein?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mtb-Rahmen-GT-Fa...096157632QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Bin ja am überlegen ob ich mir dieses vergewaltigte Stück Alu schiesse (möglichst günstig) und ihn für die Dame des Hauses herrichte. So wie der aussieht, ist da aber ne Neulackierung (pulverung) fällig - schade um das schöne Elox...  Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Kruko (4. April 2007)

Sollten wir uns nur einig sein. Für das Geld würde ich den Rahmen ungern stehen lassen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. April 2007)

Schade, ich wollte da auch ran


----------



## tofu1000 (4. April 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Schade, ich wollte da auch ran


 
MISD! Was machen wir? Mit meiner Freundin spiel ich in solchen Momenten immer Stein-Papier-Schere, käm aber hier - glaub ich - nicht so gut...

Zumal wir bei drei Mann schon mit Ausscheiderrunde spielen müssten...


----------



## tomasius (4. April 2007)

GT Trikot in L !






http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-TRIKOT-Bmx-Fa...098497408QQcategoryZ44646QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kruko (4. April 2007)

Dann seht zu, dass der Rahmen auch hier landet. 

Meine Frau hat einen kleinen Zaskar und zur Zeit laufen bei mir noch andere Vorhaben. Wenn keiner geboten hätte, hätte ich zugeschlagen


----------



## Ketterechts (4. April 2007)

Ja der kleine rote ist interessant - aber warum neu pulvern - er schreibt doch der Lack geht ohne Probleme runter - kann ich zwar fast nicht glauben , aber ein Versuch wärs wert - meine Freundin hat den auch schon im Auge - die sucht schon länger ein Racehardtail . Das kann ja interessant werden - glaube fast das der Schwamm mal wieder zuschlägt , bloß welcher der Herren/Damen wird ihn am Ende in Händen halten ?
Möge der Beste - oder in dem Fall der Betuchteste - gewinnen .


----------



## alf2 (4. April 2007)

Da es gerade um den kleinen roten geht, möchte ich mich noch selbst zitieren (vom 29.03., drei Seiten weiter hinten). Da hab ich auch ein Auge drauf geworfen:



alf2 schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht ein einem zu erbärmlichen Zustand ist, würde ich mich um das Ding annehmen. Der Versand innerhalb von Östereich hält sich ja in Grenzen.



Mit ein bisschen Glück erzielt der Kerl noch einen guten Preis bei so vielen Interessenten. So wie er den Rahmen behandelt hat, hat er das eigentlich nicht verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (4. April 2007)

Nun gut. Dann meld ich mich auch aus dem Kreise der Interessenten (Hoecker, Sie sind raus...), da es ja nun sicher kein "Schnäppchen" mehr wird.  Ich wünsch euch viel Erfolg. Und wehe er geht unter meinem gesetzten Limit weg - *ich flipp aus!!  *Aber die Hauptsache ist ja, dass das Stück heraus aus diesen grobschlächtigen und nicht wertschätzenden, hinein in liebevolle und fürsorgende Hände kommt.


----------



## zaskar76 (4. April 2007)

is der rote jetzt wenigstens hier geblieben?


----------



## Kruko (4. April 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> is der rote jetzt wenigstens hier geblieben?



ich habe ihn nicht.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. April 2007)

Also bei mir nicht, ich hab mich zurückgezogen...
Aber an dem Trikot hätte ich Interesse


----------



## mountymaus (4. April 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> is der rote jetzt wenigstens hier geblieben?



Ich habe ihn leider auch nicht


----------



## Kint (4. April 2007)

das ist das erste mal dass alle dachten der andre hat ihn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. April 2007)

Alle zu rücksichtsvoll hier


----------



## Kruko (4. April 2007)

ich denke, dass er auch nicht hier gelandet ist. (Habe mir mal die Bewertungen angeschaut.)

@öligekette

Viel Glück beim Trikot. Manni musste ja letztens 30 Euro für solch eins berappen. Mein Glück, so konnte ich in UK zuschlagen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. April 2007)

30 find ich schon derbe, ist schliesslich gebraucht.

Dieses und dieses brennen mir auch unter den Nägeln 

Btw: Passen die hier in eine XTR Kurbel 950/952?


----------



## versus (4. April 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ich habe ihn nicht.





DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Also bei mir nicht, ich hab mich zurückgezogen...





mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn leider auch nicht




    männer, vielleicht sollten wir das mit den gentlemen´s agreements nicht übertreiben


----------



## versus (4. April 2007)

habt ihr das eigentlich verfolgt    :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170095238600&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170095238586&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


über je 251,- für ein schaltwerk und einen umwerfer  
und dann hat noch nicht mal ein käufer beide teile bekommen...
ich würde einiges wetten, dass die teile hier bald an irgend einem bike verschraubt (das natürlich nicht gefahren wird) auftauchen


----------



## Kruko (4. April 2007)

Wollte ja bieten. Aber sollte saubillig sein. für einen Hunni hätte ich das Ding genommen. Mir ist etwas anderes zur Zeit wichtiger 

Mehr brauche ich Dir ja nicht zu sagen


----------



## versus (4. April 2007)

jaja is schon klar


----------



## zaskar76 (4. April 2007)

da fehlt nicht viel zur "originalausstattung" 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Mou...098046822QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ketterechts (4. April 2007)

Habe zwei Minuten vor Auktionsende Detailbilder bekommen und gerade noch meine Freundin davon überzeugen können das 150 Euro zuviel dafür ist - und fürs 120 eingeben war ich dann zu langsam , wäre aber eh nix geworden .
Werde jetzt wohl den Avalanche entlacken müssen , der seit zwei Jahren im Schrauberzimmer hängt und dann mal versuchen den eloxiert zu kriegen - mir schwebt da was in schwarz vor - aber erst klären ob das machbar ist - Hatt hier schonmal jemand einen ganzen Rahmen eloxieren lassen ? Wenn ja , bitte mal sagen wie die Oberflache aussehen muss .


----------



## zaskar76 (5. April 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Wenn ja , bitte mal sagen wie die Oberflache aussehen muss .


poliert für glänzend und matt für matt -  HAUPTSACHE GLEICHMÄSSIG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (5. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...106232579QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

3*7=24


----------



## Kruko (5. April 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...106232579QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 3*7=24



Und dann noch die Rahmenhöhe  Der ist selbst für Kint zu groß. (das mit dem Messen von Boden zur Querstange habe ich mal überlesen )

Aber diese Rechenkünstler gibt es auch in UK. Oben sind es noch 21 Gänge. Unten in der Beschreibung sind es 24 Gänge!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=150109264553&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## tomasius (5. April 2007)

Kein Zaskar, aber rot eloxiert:







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=2&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (5. April 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Kein Zaskar, aber rot eloxiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Erinnert mich an meinen ehemals roten "Backwoods". Ist aber (laut meinem Lackierer) kein Elox sondern Lack. (?!?!) Ist ja auch egal - auf jeden Fall ein schickes rot. Die armen Decals - die sind so schick (gewesen).


----------



## Kint (5. April 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> da fehlt nicht viel zur "originalausstattung"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Mou...098046822QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



war mir auch schon aufgefallen - ich bin immer wieder begeistert von der hütte... respektive landdschaft... aber war lake placid nicht irgendein horrorfilm ? 


und ja das candy red ist ein backwoods....95er ?


----------



## alf2 (5. April 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ich denke, dass er auch nicht hier gelandet ist. (Habe mir mal die Bewertungen angeschaut.)



mir war er auch zu teuer! Der Endpreis ist doppelt so hoch wie mein Limit für das geschundene Teil!!


----------



## zaskar76 (5. April 2007)

habt ihr fotos bekommen oder warum redet ihr vom geschundenen teil?
der hat doch noch ohne kratzer und dellen geschrieben???


----------



## Kint (5. April 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> habt ihr fotos bekommen oder warum redet ihr vom geschundenen teil?
> der hat doch noch ohne kratzer und dellen geschrieben???



nee wegen dem lack denk ich...


----------



## zaskar76 (5. April 2007)

den wollte ER doch noch runter machen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lousa (5. April 2007)

Ist zwar kein MTB, soll aber laut Artikel-Titel ein GT sein (wer's glaub^^).

Ich find die Beschreibung so klasse:

"- Vorderrad 360° drehbar." ...bei der Ausstattung wirklich kein Problem 

http://cgi.ebay.de/FREESTYLE-GT-BMX...106704691QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. April 2007)

Den Ausfallenden nach zu urteilen würde ich sagen,
das ist ein Haro Shredder...


----------



## Kruko (6. April 2007)

Sucht jemand einen Edge Titan????

Hier gibt es einen 


http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-GT-Fra...7QQihZ010QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (6. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Outpost-26-Mo...104134871QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schöner Rahmen!!!


----------



## kingmoe (8. April 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Sucht jemand einen Edge Titan????
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-GT-Fra...7QQihZ010QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



WAS FÜR EIN PREIS...


----------



## GT-Man (9. April 2007)

Wieder mal keine Zaskar LE:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-mit...108122683QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und ein schönes STS XCR 1000 für 600 $:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-1000-I-D...2QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (9. April 2007)

Mal wieder ein Möchtegern-Zassi

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-mit...108122683QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Aber zumindest ist in Germany auch ein echter reingekommen

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-bal...098941727QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lousa (9. April 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber zumindest ist in Germany auch ein echter reingekommen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-bal...098941727QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Das reizt mich schon sehr, wobei ich die Anbauteile nicht benötigen würde. Aber den Rahmen finde ich traumhaft  

Mal sehen, was die Geldbörse sagt, wenn es sich zum Auktionsende neigt.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. April 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> es kommt ein ruf von der insel und ich habe ihn erhört...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...






   meins mein dank an den osterhasen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. April 2007)

Ich bin mal so frei


----------



## GT-Man (9. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Team-A...102578139QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sehr komisch: Laut Foto ist es ein Zaskar Team Rahmen von 2006, soll aber von 2005 sein und keine Discaufnahme haben  
Das letzte Zaskar ohne Discaufnahme müsste doch von 1999 sein.
... und Aufkleber und Decals sollen nicht vorhanden sein. Sind die nicht mittlerweile unter dem Lack??? Sehr verdächtig - ob das wirklich das Originalfoto ist? Das gleiche Foto habe ich am 14.02. schon mal bei Ebay runtergeladen.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. April 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Team-A...102578139QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Sehr komisch: Laut Foto ist es ein Zaskar Team Rahmen von 2006, soll aber von 2005 sein und keine Discaufnahme haben
> Das letzte Zaskar ohne Discaufnahme müsste doch von 1999 sein.
> ... und Aufkleber und Decals sollen nicht vorhanden sein. Sind die nicht mittlerweile unter dem Lack??? Sehr verdächtig - ob das wirklich das Originalfoto ist? Das gleiche Foto habe ich am 14.02. schon mal bei Ebay runtergeladen.



aber der abgebildete rahmen hat eine disc-aufnahme.  
bei 20 deals so ne schlechte quote,da würd ich die finger von lassen.


----------



## versus (9. April 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber zumindest ist in Germany auch ein echter reingekommen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-bal...098941727QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



natürlich habe auch ich ein auge auf den 18 zöller geworfen, wobei ich auch nur den nackten rahmen brauche.

@lousa: vielleicht sollten wir mal pm´en, damit wir uns nicht unnütz hochbieten.


----------



## Lousa (9. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> @lousa: vielleicht sollten wir mal pm´en, damit wir uns nicht unnütz hochbieten.




PN ist raus


----------



## Ketterechts (9. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260103097700&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:31
Und wieder eins ins Forum geholt   .
Freu mich schon riesig - finde diese Farbkombi einfach klasse - hoffentlich kann ich es bald abholen .
Danke auch an alle , die sich beim Bieten rausgehalten haben - vielleicht nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen , aber wenn der Zustand OK ist , auf alle Fälle preislich im Rahmen
Mehr hoffentlich bald in " Zeigt her eure ..."
Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Kint (10. April 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260103097700&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:31
> Und wieder eins ins Forum geholt   .
> Freu mich schon riesig - finde diese Farbkombi einfach klasse - hoffentlich kann ich es bald abholen .
> Danke auch an alle , die sich beim Bieten rausgehalten haben - vielleicht nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen , aber wenn der Zustand OK ist , auf alle Fälle preislich im Rahmen
> ...



naja mal die kirche im dorf lassen. 200 für so ein bike ist doch schon ein fairer preis. ;-) und darauf einen tequila sunrise...


700 D REIFEN IN DER AMERIKANISCHEN BUCHT !!!!!!!!!!!  

und kaum hat man mal eins selbst und denkt - wow was sind die rar, tauchen sie an allen ecken und enden auf. 

erst schlägt david zu, dann

HIER !!!

UND HIER !!!!

wos nimmer selten ist - will jemand meins haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (10. April 2007)

Hallo ihrs!

Hier würde ich gerne zuschlagen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330107796269&fromMakeTrack=true

Wäre schön, wenn's klappen würde.

Gruß...
Philip


----------



## Kruko (10. April 2007)

Zaskar für ca 115 Euro  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-FRA...112967817QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HAL-9000 (10. April 2007)

Warte noch auf Antwort des Verkäufers. Hat jemand von Euch evtl. Baujahr-Ausstattung und vll. sogar Rh. *überndaumengepeilt*.

push it!

Vielen Dank...

[edit] ...ok, das mit dem überndaumen war Humbuk...sieht nach'm 20er aus


----------



## GT-Man (10. April 2007)

HAL-9000 schrieb:


> Warte noch auf Antwort des Verkäufers. Hat jemand von Euch evtl. Baujahr-Ausstattung und vll. sogar Rh. *überndaumengepeilt*.
> 
> push it!
> 
> ...



Sind zumindest 1997er Decals. Weiteres unter www.mtb-kataloge.de auf Seite 14 des 97er Kataloges -müsste die Farbe "titan"sein.


----------



## HAL-9000 (10. April 2007)

Danke...hatte schon durchgeblättert aber nicht die Farbangaben berücksichtigt, nur die Abbildungen!


----------



## versus (10. April 2007)

hier ein xcr 5000 rahmen mit disc aufnahme:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190101567553&fromMakeTrack=true

am hinterbau hätte ich grösstes interesse, da ich das xcr gerne auf disc umrüsten würde.
weiss denn jemand, ob die 5000er schwinge in meinen 1000er hinterbau passt ?
müsste dann nur noch umlackiert werden und fertig...


----------



## versus (10. April 2007)

@ketterechts: glückwunsch - sensationelles bike ! wundert mich ohnehin, dass das tequila sunrise hier so selten auftaucht. für mich eine der schönsten gt-lackierungen.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. April 2007)

da sollte man doch schon mal nachfragen......  

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-LE_W0...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomasius (11. April 2007)

Hier das GT für meine Freundin.  Wäre schön, wenn's klappt.  







http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:de

Gruß & Dank, 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (11. April 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hier das GT für meine Freundin.  Wäre schön, wenn's klappt.
> 
> http://i15.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/98/4c/dc45_1.JPG
> 
> ...



bei kindergrößen hast du meinen segen immer....


----------



## tomasius (11. April 2007)

meine freundin ist aber kein Kind. Es passt doch wohl auch bei einer Körpergröße von 1,70m, oder


----------



## alf2 (11. April 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> meine freundin ist aber kein Kind. Es passt doch wohl auch bei einer Körpergröße von 1,70m, oder



Passt perfekt! Ich bin 1,72 und das ist meine Grösse.
Wenn er es versenden würde hättest du einen Konkurrenten, aber von Wien aus kann ich es schlecht abholen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## tomasius (11. April 2007)

> Wenn er es versenden würde hättest du einen Konkurrenten, aber von Wien aus kann ich es schlecht abholen.



Bitte nicht. Ich will mit meiner Freundin endlich im Partnerlook fahren.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kint (12. April 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> meine freundin ist aber kein Kind. Es passt doch wohl auch bei einer Körpergröße von 1,70m, oder



kind habsch net gesagt. kindergrößen sind rahmen bis 1,80....


----------



## Davidbelize (14. April 2007)

NA?




 



http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-GT-Avalanche...6QQihZ016QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (14. April 2007)

Da steht zwar das es ein 19er ist sieht aber eher nach 20 aus!

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=44442&sort=1&cat=all&page=1

...und noch einer bei eBay!

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-199...5QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alf2 (14. April 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> NA?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-GT-Avalanche...6QQihZ016QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wenn er zu einem einigermaßen erträglichen Preis nach Österreich versendet, könnte das meiner werden


----------



## versus (15. April 2007)

das avalanche ist ein traum - leider ist meine liebste unverständlicherweise der auffassung, dass ihr 2 mtbs und ein rennrad reichen...

das zaskar aus bikemarkt ist ganz sicher grösser als 19" und der 20 zöller auf E passt auch nicht. 

das 18" zaskar komplettrad von E hat leider auch schon mein limit überschritten    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130098941727&rd=1&rd=1

ich hatte für mich mal 250 für den rahmen angesetzt und für die teile wird man ausser für die laufräder und die bremsen nicht wirklich viel bekommen...


----------



## Janikulus (15. April 2007)

ein 18" Xizang in UK nur zum abholen...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Kint (16. April 2007)

möchte mal auf meine verkäufe verweisen...:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=273044


----------



## tofu1000 (16. April 2007)

Ein schönes blaues Zaskar in 18,5:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=270109834301&rd=1&rd=1
(kann das sein das die Linie Sattelstütze-Sattelrohr etwas nach ner leichten Kurve aussieht oder täuscht das Foto?)

Und noch ein BB Zaskar in 19:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140107936380&rd=1&rd=1

Und noch ein schickes, blaues Stahl-Karakoram in 20:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=230117119109&rd=1&rd=1

Und noch ein Tequila-Sunrise Karakoram in 19(?):
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=300101750926&rd=1&rd=1

Und noch ein Oldskool-Zassi (Bj?) aus Australien:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=300101567989&rd=1&rd=1

Das nenn ich mal Auswahl. Und das in meiner Gesäßtasche nenn ich mal leeres Portemonnaie...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. April 2007)

Mein neues Stadtrad!?


----------



## versus (17. April 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ein schönes blaues Zaskar in 18,5:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=270109834301&rd=1&rd=1



miiiieeeep! das habe ich auf der liste!
die roten teile würden sich sicher ganz nett am blauen rahmen machen  
muss nur noch die genauen maße abwarten, denn 18,5 zoll


----------



## DieÖligeKette (17. April 2007)

Mein neues Stadtrad!


----------



## Kruko (18. April 2007)

NEUER 97'er Zaskar-Rahmen in Deutschland

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Rahmen...6QQihZ020QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bin mal gespannt welchen Preis der erzielen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> miiiieeeep! das habe ich auf der liste!
> die roten teile würden sich sicher ganz nett am blauen rahmen machen
> muss nur noch die genauen maße abwarten, denn 18,5 zoll



dir zu klein:

Rahmengröße lt. Stanzung Ausfallende: 16

Rahmenhöhe lt. Artikelbeschreibung: 47cm gemessen von Tretlagermitte bis Obere Kante Sitzrohr


----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. April 2007)

Mal was in Kint-Größe:

http://cgi.ebay.de/KULT-wie-er-bess...6QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (18. April 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Mal was in Kint-Größe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KULT-wie-er-bess...6QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



knapp - bei stahl bevorzuge ich die 22" gt größe - sprich 61cm mitte bis oben. aus diesem grunde gibbet demnächst auch das karakoram zu erwerben....aber merci...


----------



## Kruko (19. April 2007)

Mist, heute morgen verpasst

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...IT&viewitem=&item=260106139680&rd=1&rd=1:wut:  

Für keine 5 Euro weggegangen . Und der Versand hielt sich auch in Grenzen (ca. 6 Euro)


----------



## hakki99 (19. April 2007)

Komplettes GT Timberlane / 56cm Rahmen für maue 155 EUR Sofortkauf ??
Schnäppchen würde ich sagen. Leider zu gross für mich :-(

http://cgi.ebay.de/KULT-wie-er-besser-nicht-sein-kann-GT-TIMBERLINE-TOP_W0QQitemZ200101409876QQihZ010QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (19. April 2007)

Nebenan gibt es einen Force Renner

http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/showproduct.php?product=2539&sort=1&cat=1&page=1


----------



## tofu1000 (20. April 2007)

Mal wieder n schöner alter 18er-Zassi von der Insel  :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=150113139787&rd=1&rd=1

Und noch ein GAAANZ seltener LTS-DH-Rahmen  :
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-DH-Frame-...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (21. April 2007)

mal so generell - werden jetzt hier eigentlich alle gts die irgendwo verkauft werden gepostet ?


----------



## Asiafighter (21. April 2007)

GT Team Avalanche Rahmenset im Bikemarkt  

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=48965


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (21. April 2007)

Asiafighter schrieb:


> GT Team Avalanche Rahmenset im Bikemarkt
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=48965



Und falls der Käufer noch die Originalgabel will, kann er darüber mit mir verhandeln ;-)


----------



## GT Driver (21. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=320106325348&rd=1&rd=1

Es ist soweit...


----------



## Kint (22. April 2007)

GT Driver schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=320106325348&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Es ist soweit...



du willst uns sagen dass du ihn gerne hättest ? oder deine trauer über den verkauf ausdrücken ? letzteres will ich nicht glauben  wei auch immer - viel glück bei deinem vorhaben


----------



## versus (22. April 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> dir zu klein:
> 
> Rahmengröße lt. Stanzung Ausfallende: 16
> 
> Rahmenhöhe lt. Artikelbeschreibung: 47cm gemessen von Tretlagermitte bis Obere Kante Sitzrohr



als renntüte wären 16" wohl gerade noch okay!
allerdings habe ich da eben schon andere namen aus unserem kreis auf der bieterliste gefunden und lasse es nun auch sein...


----------



## Ketterechts (22. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> als renntüte wären 16" wohl gerade noch okay!
> allerdings habe ich da eben schon andere namen aus unserem kreis auf der bieterliste gefunden und lasse es nun auch sein...



Und wieder hat der Schwamm zugeschlagen - kurz vor Auktionsende meint meine Freundin - Komm biet mal mit - OK - geschaut ob mir bekannte Namen auftauchen - Nein - Limit gesagt bekommen - geboten - MEINS - ich meine natürlich - IHRS - und das gerade , als ich letzte Woche begonnen habe den Avalanche Rahmen zu entlacken , der seit 2 Jahren im Hobbyraum hängt - Undank ist der Welten Lohn - oder eben typisch Frau


----------



## Kint (22. April 2007)

igittigit...:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Mountain-b...4QQihZ020QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. April 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> igittigit...:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Mountain-b...4QQihZ020QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Manche Leute scheinen komplett schmerzfrei zu sein...


----------



## Kint (22. April 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Manche Leute scheinen komplett schmerzfrei zu sein...



glaub ich nicht - so wie der seinen vorbau ausszieht kennt er schmerzen ....


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. April 2007)

Interessant, was es alles für Rahmenkonstruktionen bei GT gab:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Marke-GT-fue...4QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30743QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (23. April 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Interessant, was es alles für Rahmenkonstruktionen bei GT gab:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Marke-GT-fue...4QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30743QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



jepp und weil das bullet sich so gut verkaufte haben sie die optik gleich fürs moto übernommen....  

im ernst - hat jemand der eltern hier so eins für die kids ? hatte da schonmal nen fred gestartet - tenor war eher zu schwer etc...


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. April 2007)

beim Googeln entdeckt......-> http://www.glaser.li/ <-


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

2400 sfr ? ? ?
hoppla...


----------



## micki260 (25. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Ricochet-MTB-...3QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (27. April 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> NEUER 97'er Zaskar-Rahmen in Deutschland
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Rahmen...6QQihZ020QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Bin mal gespannt welchen Preis der erzielen wird




na da wollte aber jemand unbedigt ein 97er Zaskar haben!  was kostet ein neuer 2007er noch mal??


----------



## Janikulus (27. April 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> na da wollte aber jemand unbedigt ein 97er Zaskar haben!  was kostet ein neuer 2007er noch mal??



edit: heyyyyy 1500 Antworten in dem Thread!


----------



## versus (27. April 2007)

meine rede! auf ebay.de gehen die zaskars gerade für ein mords geld weg. grundsätzlich wertet das ja unseren altbestand auf, aber warum fängt das gerade an, wenn ich ein neues brauche ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (27. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> meine rede! auf ebay.de gehen die zaskars gerade für ein mords geld weg. grundsätzlich wertet das ja unseren altbestand auf, aber warum fängt das gerade an, wenn ich ein neues brauche ???



naja der war als neu annonciert. das hebt den preis immer ungemein. du würdest für nen ungefahrenen sicher auc deutlich mehr ausgeben als für nen gebrauchten....und vielleicht totgetretenen. auch wenn ich hier ( steuersatzschalen) den ungefahrenen zustand doch bezweifle...


----------



## versus (27. April 2007)

ich gehe halt immer von den 250 â¬ aus, die der rote in sehr gutem zustand gekostet hat. ich schÃ¤tze die bb rahmen etwas gÃ¼nstiger ein und wenn er dann auch noch in einer nicht ganz so gÃ¤ngigen grÃ¶sse 20,5" angeboten wird, finde ich Ã¼ber 400 schon satt.


----------



## Kruko (27. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> meine rede! auf ebay.de gehen die zaskars gerade für ein mords geld weg. grundsätzlich wertet das ja unseren altbestand auf, aber warum fängt das gerade an, wenn ich ein neues brauche ???



Im Moment ist es fast unmöglich in Deutschland die Rahmen oder Trikots zu vernünftigen Preisen zu bekommen. 

Mein Tip: Schaut mal hier: (wer es noch nicht kennt )

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/auction/results.php?search=syncros+cap&cat=cycling#result


----------



## versus (27. April 2007)

der is auch nicht schlecht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-AVALANCHE-AM-...7QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

man ist geneigt zu sagen: 10-15 min  ???? depp, selber schuld , aber er scheint ja schwer getroffen und ein echter fan zu sein...


----------



## versus (29. April 2007)

nochmal das tequila sunrise für hundertfuffzich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:de


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich ja jetzt ein GT Xizang habe  will ich ein Angebot für ein weiteres weitergeben. Dieses Angebot wurd von einem im Forum bekannten Anbieter direkt an nach der Auktion an mich gerichtet. Ich wiederhole aber nochmal, dass jemand aus dem Forum mit dem Herrn Probleme wg. eines Xizang respektive Lightning Rahmens hatte, also auf eigene Gefahr und so wie ich den Herrn Sande kenne wird es nicht günstig werden. Hier also das Angebot:
"If you know anybody else looking for a 19" polished Xizang, I have one arriving this week that I will be selling. It is a complete bike but I'd be willing to sell the frame only also."

Mailadresse dieses Herrn: per PM

Vielleicht ist es ja was für den Einen oder Anderen

Grüße
Peter


----------



## versus (30. April 2007)

ich habe interesse !!! leider kann ich dir keine pm schreiben, da mir immer das hier mitgeteilt wird  :

"vBulletin-Systemmitteilung 
peru73 möchte oder darf keine Privaten Nachrichten empfangen. Daher kannst du deine Nachricht nicht an diesen Benutzer schicken. "

schickst du mir bitte die adresse?
der verkäufer sitzt in den usa, oder (der "WOW...-verkäufer, oder") ? 
hat sich das lightning / xizang thema eigentlich inzwischen geklärt ?
hast du deinen schon, oder könnte man die ganze abwicklung gemeinsam machen ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. April 2007)

Hallo versus!

Hast ne Mail! Also ich hab meinen noch nicht, hab noch nicht mal den Gesamtbetrag genannt bekommen. Aber ich bin guter Dinge. 

Ist der "WOW" Verkäufer, ebay-Alias wurde hier schon mal genannt.

Mein Xizang ist aber nicht von ihm, war von nem anderen Verkäufer. Der Herr Sande hatte aber schon Kontakt mit mir, nur seine Preisvorstellungen waren mir allesamt deutlich zu hoch.

Viel Erfolg!

Grüße
Peter



versus schrieb:


> ich habe interesse !!! leider kann ich dir keine pm schreiben, da mir immer das hier mitgeteilt wird  :
> 
> "vBulletin-Systemmitteilung
> peru73 möchte oder darf keine Privaten Nachrichten empfangen. Daher kannst du deine Nachricht nicht an diesen Benutzer schicken. "
> ...


----------



## versus (30. April 2007)

danke ! ich hacke gerade schon eine mail zusammen - mal sehen was er für vorstellungen hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (30. April 2007)

Ich hoffe Du hast Erfolg. Beim letzten wollte er 750 USD bei Sofort-Kaufen. 

Wenn das so weitergeht, können wir bald einen Thread aufmachen zwecks Aufbau. Ich soll meinen am Wochenende bekommen  

Dann hat der Schwamm ja wieder ordentlich gesaugt


----------



## alf2 (30. April 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, können wir bald einen Thread aufmachen zwecks Aufbau. Ich soll meinen am Wochenende bekommen



Wo nehmt ihr den plötzlich alle die Titanrahmen her?
Ich auch wollen!!!


----------



## Kruko (30. April 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Wo nehmt ihr den plötzlich alle die Titanrahmen her?



Frage ich mich auch. Aber freuen tue ich mich schon aufs Wochenende wenn ich das gute Stück in den Händen halte


----------



## versus (30. April 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du hast Erfolg. Beim letzten wollte er 750 USD bei Sofort-Kaufen.



das würde dann mit versand und zoll etwa 680 euro machen - zu viel !




gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich soll meinen am Wochenende bekommen



waaas jetzt erst  ???
da hättest du ja hin laufen und den rahmen heim tragen können  

aber viel spass beim basteln


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ja ein Thread fÃ¼r den Xizang Aufbau macht fast Sinn! Bin sowieso am Ã¼berlegen, ob der Lack abkommt. Spart ja mind. 100g . Ich hÃ¤tte gerne eine anodisierte OberflÃ¤che. Kenn ne Ãsi-Firma, die machen das. Auf der anderne Seite ist weiÃ meine Lieblingsfarbe, mein Auto ist weiÃ, das mopped wird weiÃ lackiert, warum dann nicht auch noch ein Xizang in weiÃ. 

Hat eigentlich jemand Unterlagen zu den lackierten (Team???) Xizangs?

Bin auch grad am Ãberlegen, ob mein rotes Zaskar LE wieder wegkommt, ich habe keine Platz fÃ¼r 4 RÃ¤der im Keller. 

Bin ja mal gespannt was da ankommt, hab gerade die 422,99â¬ Ã¼berwiesen. Mit Einfuhrsteuer und MwSt werdens dann ca 523,50â¬. 

GrÃ¼Ãe
Peter


----------



## versus (30. April 2007)

das ist aber ein sehr guter preis !
ich hätte auch lieber ein poliertes xizang, aber ein xizang in team lackierung dürfte eines der seltensten bikes im forum sein - also lassen !!!

wie gross ist dein rotes ;-) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (1. Mai 2007)

GT Avalanche in BB mit Rock Shox Mag21(?) und wahrscheinlich LX-Ausstattung (zumindest den Bremsen nach):

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountenbikes-Gut...3QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lousa (1. Mai 2007)

Was ist denn das?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Avalan...4QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Zitat aus der Auktion:

"Verkaufe alte GT Zaskar mit 24 Gang ( gekauft im Jahr 1996 als Avalance)..."

Hä?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. Mai 2007)

_Habe keine Ständer._ Finde ich auch super


----------



## Kruko (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wäre schön, wenn Ihr mich nicht hochsteigert

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160112675511&rd=1&rd=1

Will auf diese Hose bieten.


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Mai 2007)

na was sagt man dazu?
die teile gibt es in letzter zeit öfter  
trotzdem ein traum.   
falls jemand aus dem forum diesen rahmen erwerben sollte, und er wiedererwarten zu klein sein sollte,wäre ich bereit   ihn  gegen einen 18er in der gleichen variante zu tauschen (natürlich mit aufpreis meiner ist gebraucht).


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rah...6QQihZ010QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (2. Mai 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ja ein Thread für den Xizang Aufbau macht fast Sinn! Bin sowieso am überlegen, ob der Lack abkommt. Spart ja mind. 100g . Ich hätte gerne eine anodisierte Oberfläche. Kenn ne Ösi-Firma, die machen das. Auf der anderne Seite ist weiß meine Lieblingsfarbe, mein Auto ist weiß, das mopped wird weiß lackiert, warum dann nicht auch noch ein Xizang in weiß.
> 
> ...




hey peter... kevin schreibt:

Tell
Peru73 to use KleenStrip Aircraft stripper.  It takes a couple hours but he
will like the finished product much better than the beat up paint job

manmanman geht um 5 ecken hier.... 

ich persönlich würds ja weiss lassen....


----------



## oldman (2. Mai 2007)

91er Karakoram
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-18-...0QQihZ019QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
es muss weg....


----------



## Kint (2. Mai 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> 91er Karakoram
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-18-...0QQihZ019QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> es muss weg....



sag mal der stammt nicht zufällig aus england und hatte ne sturmey archer dran ? mit orangen parts ?


edit:

ne blödsinn das war ein 18 oder 20 zöller. trotzdem schön. viel erfolg.....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Kint,

jo hät er mir auch selber sagen können)))))

Na ich werd es wohl auch weiß lassen. Und wenn der Lack runter soll, dann nehm ich meine Geheimwaffe gegen Lack: MEK!!!

Ich denke, es wird ausgebessert werden vom Lackierer, auf den Bildern sah es so aus, als wär "nur" der Lack runter, aber war ja auch ein schlechtes Bild. 

Grüße
Peter


Kint schrieb:


> hey peter... kevin schreibt:
> 
> Tell
> Peru73 to use KleenStrip Aircraft stripper. It takes a couple hours but he
> ...


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Mai 2007)

Ein gelbes Zaskar....angeblich 20er aber sieht eher nach nem 18er aus !

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-Fra...3QQihZ017QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. Mai 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Ein gelbes Zaskar....angeblich 20er aber sieht eher nach nem 18er aus !
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-Fra...3QQihZ017QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-



boah! wie lässig ! WILL ICH HABEN   ! ! !
habe schon angefragt, ob er nach D versendet...

ist da sonst noch jemand dran interessiert ? ? ?


----------



## Kint (3. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> boah! wie lässig ! WILL ICH HABEN   ! ! !
> habe schon angefragt, ob er nach D versendet...
> 
> ist da sonst noch jemand dran interessiert ? ? ?



und, zwar klar, aber um das vorwegzunehmen:das ist nicht das 

"das sehr seltene gelbe von 96 was auch sehr selten ist( und ich auch gerne zu seinen farbigen brüdern bei mir stellen würde" und das zaskar mittlerweile dazu gestellt hat.  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1435831&postcount=11


aber es dürfte da doch deutlich leichter sein... dank easton rohrsatz...


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Mai 2007)

> boah! wie lässig ! WILL ICH HABEN  ! ! !
> habe schon angefragt, ob er nach D versendet...
> 
> ist da sonst noch jemand dran interessiert ? ? ?




Also ehrlich gesagt....als Ich es gesehen habe dachte ich das es was für dich wäre!   
Wenn er nach D versendet dann schnapp dir das Teil und hab viel freude damit!


----------



## GT-Man (3. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Team-R...7QQihZ012QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ein schicker Zaskar Team Rahmen. Allerdings:
"...Der Rahmen ist weit über den Zaskar LE- Versionen anzuordnen...." 

- naja, vielleicht ist er doch "nur" das Nachfolgemodell. 

PS: Ich flehe Euch an, relativ gnädig bei folgender Auktion zu sein. Ich beobachte gerade den "Lobo Rest":

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-LOBO-Rahm...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Brauche dringend NUR den Alu-Hinterbau. Wenn jemand den Carbon-Rahmen braucht, sollte dies kein Problem sein.


----------



## kingmoe (3. Mai 2007)

Keine Auktion, aber viele Schrauber hier stehen ja auf (rot) eloxierte Teile...  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3664183#post3664183


----------



## tomasius (3. Mai 2007)

Das ist nicht eloxiert, oder?







http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:de

Gruß, Tom


----------



## oldman (3. Mai 2007)

ähem ähem, hüstel... 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=50364


----------



## tomasius (3. Mai 2007)

... und meine bessere Hälfte hat gerade eine Alpinestars von einem Freund bekommen.  
Hab' ihr das Bild von deinem Zaskar gezeigt. Ihr Kommentar: "Nö, ich hab doch jetzt bald das Rad mit der komischen Rahmenform und dem schönen Perlmuttweiß..."  

Freue mich auf deine Gabel.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## versus (3. Mai 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt....als Ich es gesehen habe dachte ich das es was für dich wäre!
> Wenn er nach D versendet dann schnapp dir das Teil und hab viel freude damit!



er hat sich gemeldet und grundsätzlich bereitschaft zum versand nach D signalisiert - die kosten will er morgen rausfinden.
also BITTE lasst mir das teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (4. Mai 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rah...6QQihZ010QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



mein lieber himmel da hab ich ja in england ein richtiges schnäppchen gemacht.      



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330105147753


----------



## GT-Man (4. Mai 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mein lieber himmel da hab ich ja in eingland ein richtiges schnäppchen gemacht.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330105147753



Wir warten gespannt auf die FOTOS!


----------



## zaskar76 (4. Mai 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> ähem ähem, hüstel...
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=50364



alzheimer oder 16"?


----------



## oldman (4. Mai 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> alzheimer oder 16"?



also alzheimer kann durchaus sein, bin ja nicht mehr der allerjüngste....  , aber die karre ist 18", so hab ich den rahmen gekauft, so steht's drauf und so habe ich ihn auch "empfunden"...
tretlager mitte - oberkante sattelrohr 46,50cm
steuerroht mitte - sattelrohr mitte 54cm
wat nu?


----------



## zaskar76 (4. Mai 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> tretlager mitte - oberkante sattelrohr 46,50cm


na 16"...


----------



## zaskar76 (4. Mai 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> so steht's drauf



könnteste bitte ein foto vom ausfallende mit der eingeschlagenen 18 machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (4. Mai 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> tretlager mitte - oberkante sattelrohr 46,50cm
> steuerroht mitte - sattelrohr mitte 54cm
> wat nu?



Sind exakt die Maße von meinem bravado LE BJ 93 in 16"

Das 2005er 16er (bzw. Größe S) Avalanche war dann exakt eine Rahmengröße kleiner


----------



## oldman (5. Mai 2007)

moin,
sorry für die verwirrung.... es geht um einen 16" rahmen, der mit der eingeschlagenen 18 bleibt im haus. beide liegen halt schön nett nebeneinander inm keller, da habe ich wohl schön daneben gegriffen. also doch ein bissl alzheimer...


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Mai 2007)

bleibt der 18" für sara zum reinwachsen?


----------



## hifi-corsa (5. Mai 2007)

sounds strange to me....

angeblich TITAN...aber dann 2000 gramm und noch in GT Zaskar Form...


http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Titan-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ320109149449QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Mai 2007)

herzlichen glückwunsch, sie sind 100000000ste der diesen rahmen in diesem thread gepostet hat, sie dürfen zur belohnung einmal kostenfrei die suchmaschine des ibc benutzen...


----------



## BonelessChicken (6. Mai 2007)

hifi-corsa schrieb:


> sounds strange to me....
> 
> angeblich TITAN...aber dann 2000 gramm und noch in GT Zaskar Form...
> 
> ...



... und eben WEIL er die Zaskar Form hat (Verstärkungsblech zwischen Sitzstreben und Sitzrohr, sowie Ausfallenden), ist es kein Xizang...

Aus Titan ist der allerdings. Soviel Titan (immerhin 2 Kg am Stück) wirst Du  so schnell nicht wieder bekommen, also zuschlagen 

Und von GT ist er sowieso nicht. Im Classic-Forum gab es mal einen Thread dazu und hier auch. Einfach mal nach "Xizang" suchen


----------



## hifi-corsa (6. Mai 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch, sie sind 100000000ste der diesen rahmen in diesem thread gepostet hat, sie dürfen zur belohnung einmal kostenfrei die suchmaschine des ibc benutzen...



ui,du bist ja ein ganz toller Hecht!

und was soll ich da eingeben? Dann versuche ich mal,über den Begriff "angeblicher Titanrahmen in Zaskar-Form und 2000 g Gewicht bei ebay" in der Suchfunktion was zu finden 

Schade,daß nicht jeder so viel Zeit hat,jeden Tag 18 Stunden im Forum zu lesen,sonst wär vermutlich auch irgendwann jeder ein so unfehlbarer Forumsuser wie du*kopfschüttel*

na dann bleibt halt unter euch...


----------



## GT-Man (6. Mai 2007)

hifi-corsa schrieb:


> ui,du bist ja ein ganz toller Hecht!
> 
> und was soll ich da eingeben? Dann versuche ich mal,über den Begriff "angeblicher Titanrahmen in Zaskar-Form und 2000 g Gewicht bei ebay" in der Suchfunktion was zu finden
> 
> ...



Da hast Du allerdings recht, die Suchfunktion ist in diesem Fall wirklich Blödsinn. Aber bitte nicht gleich beleidigt sein und trotzdem ruhig mal wieder reinschauen!


----------



## salzbrezel (6. Mai 2007)

> angeblich TITAN...aber dann 2000 gramm und noch in GT Zaskar Form...



Toll ist ja auch, dass der Rahmen immer leichter wird. Ich meine nämlich in Erinnerung zu haben, dass er in Wahrheit so um die 2,3kg wiegt. Und war er nicht auch ziemlich schlecht verarbeitet, Stichwort Gewinde etc.?

Gruß...


----------



## Janikulus (6. Mai 2007)

Xizang in 20" aus Frankreich! Nur der Rahmen wird versteigert!

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cadre-GT-Zascar-...yZ134271QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (7. Mai 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Xizang in 20" aus Frankreich! Nur der Rahmen wird versteigert!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cadre-GT-Zascar-...yZ134271QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Für die ausführliche Beschreibung und die vielen geilen Fotos aber ein stolzer Startpreis.


----------



## Janikulus (7. Mai 2007)

ja, er hatte den Rahmen schon wo anders angeboten, allerdings für 600 und genau so viel Text...


----------



## kingmoe (7. Mai 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ja, er hatte den Rahmen schon wo anders angeboten, allerdings für 600 und genau so viel Text...



Dann warten wir einfach noch ein bis zwei Runden und bieten ab 300,- mit


----------



## versus (7. Mai 2007)

da isses jetzt in der us-bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:de

schon sehr schön, aber nur für den rahmen wollte er 700 haben und mit versand und zoll sinds dann genau so viele euros und das ist mir zu viel!

mal sehen wo es mit der auktion hin geht...


----------



## Janikulus (7. Mai 2007)

na? Titan!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-TITANIUM-M...0QQihZ003QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alf2 (8. Mai 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> na? Titan!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-TITANIUM-M...0QQihZ003QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ja, in den könnte ich mich verlieben! Seinen Angaben nach und so wie er aussieht ist es ein 16". Bin mal gespannt was das Versenden kostet und wo seine Reserve liegt.

Ich probier mal mein Glück!


----------



## cleiende (9. Mai 2007)

Jeden Morgen steht einer auf.....
Hier hat der Verkäufer offensichtlich den Richtigen gefunden:
Klick


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. Mai 2007)

Aber schickt ist er


----------



## kingmoe (9. Mai 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Jeden Morgen steht einer auf.....
> Hier hat der Verkäufer offensichtlich den Richtigen gefunden:
> Klick



Also für True Temper GTX mit Groove Tube ist der Preis doch ganz OK?!?
Ist ja nicht das "normale" mit Tange double butted 08/15 Rohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (9. Mai 2007)

@kingmoe
na ja, setz das mal ins Verhältnis zum Tequesta von David, da finde ich die 152 EUR schon echt happig (oder mag es daran liegen daß ich mich deswegen heute noch in den Hintern beisse?)


----------



## kingmoe (10. Mai 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> @kingmoe
> na ja, setz das mal ins Verhältnis zum Tequesta von David, da finde ich die 152 EUR schon echt happig (oder mag es daran liegen daß ich mich deswegen heute noch in den Hintern beisse?)



Ich vergleiche Auktionen mittlerweile nicht mehr mit anderen, sondern nur noch isoliert. Es gibt einfach zu viele Mega-Schnäppchen (Mannis Avalanche etc.) und auch überteuerte Verkäufe (das Weinrote Zaskar lezte Woche), dass man sich davon nicht leiten lassen sollte.

Aber du hast schon recht, ganz kann man sich davon sicher nicht lösen


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2007)

Y - E - S    ! ! !

und wieder eins aufgesogen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270116886483&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:31

danke an alle, die sich zurückgehalten haben


----------



## Kruko (10. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> Y - E - S    ! ! !
> 
> und wieder eins aufgesogen:
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch.  

Die roten Teile werden sicherlich sehr gut an den gelben Rahmen passen. Einen ersten Vorgeschmack bekommt man ja schon durch die roten Lagerschalen des Steuersatzes


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Mai 2007)

Glückwunsch!

Sieht ja echt lecker aus, da kann man sicher was hübsches draus machen....

Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2007)

danke! wenns nur schon da wäre - aber bis dahin lenkt mich ein roter 18" zaskar rahmen ab (ja, der selbe wie der aus dem wettbewerb nur eben 18 statt 19"), den ich heute von peru73 bekommen habe    

vermutlich gibts den 19 zöller demnächst zu kaufen, also wer interesse hat - pm !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (11. Mai 2007)

Hat keiner so richtig haben wollen. 

Ich schon 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130110319422&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Lousa (11. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> vermutlich gibts den 19 zöller demnächst zu kaufen, also wer interesse hat - pm !



tja, ich suche eher auch einen 18er 

Gratulation zum Kauf   Ich fand den Gelben auch sehr sehr reizvoll  

Bin gespannt, was Du daraus machst.


----------



## versus (11. Mai 2007)

Lousa schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, was Du daraus machst.



bin schon schwer am überlegen:

vermutlich machen ich es so, dass die teile vom avalanche an das gelbe kommen und das rote 1:1 umgebaut wird. 
allerdings sähe die rote judy am gelben rahmen auch super aus und die silberne sid würde sich am roten rahmen auch gut machen...


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. Mai 2007)

Glückwunsch auch von mir !


....mal kurz was anderes.....hat jemand nen Tip für die CNC-Sattelklemmung am Zaskar LE?....will etwas ohne Spanner...eher mit Inbus!

Womit klemmt Ihr so eure Stützen?


----------



## zaskar76 (11. Mai 2007)

mit dem inbus in der cnc-klemmung??? ich verstehe deine frage nicht musa?


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. Mai 2007)

Bekomme demnächst ein Zaskar LE und brauche für den halt noch was zur Sattelklemmung will aber keinen mit Spanner! Es gibt ja sowas z.B.: http://44w.de/D_489.php   aber das ist wohl eher für Rennräder,oder !??


----------



## Kruko (11. Mai 2007)

Jepp genau so etwas brauchst Du 

Du must nur auf die Länge und auf den Bolzendurchmesser achten. Hat es früher auch an Holland-Rädern und dergleichen gegeben. Müsste jeder Fahrradhändler besorgen können


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. Mai 2007)

Hab letztens bei eBay einen aus Titan gesehen der sollte für alle 8mm Bohrungen sein und hatte einen Klemmbereich von 19mm-25mm !

Meint ihr der passt??


----------



## kingmoe (11. Mai 2007)

Schnäppchenalarm  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220108686717


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Mai 2007)

Ja, den beobachte ich auch!  "Weit über dem Zaskar LE einzuordnen....." 

Schick ist er ja, keine Frage. Und 250-280 Euronen würde ich ihm ja auch bieten.

Das ist wohl eher realistisch. Mal sehen, für wieviel er den Rahmen nächstes mal einstellt. 

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. Mai 2007)

vielleicht muss man ihm mal einen tipp geben...


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-bike-carbo...7QQihZ006QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-RICOCHET-ALL...4QQihZ005QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS2-Full-Su...2QQihZ010QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-MTB-GT-...0QQihZ011QQcategoryZ56194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Mai 2007)

Was ist das denn?
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-CC1-0-Trendli...8QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (12. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-CC1-0-Trendli...8QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ah, ein GT Trendline Trail Cat, kann das bitte jemand in GT-Pedia aufnehmen


----------



## GT-Man (12. Mai 2007)

Völlig wahnsinnig:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rah...8QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

26 Euro für ein Zaskar-Schriftzug .... und es sind noch 8 Tage Auktion.  Wo soll das enden?


----------



## Kint (13. Mai 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Jeden Morgen steht einer auf.....
> Hier hat der Verkäufer offensichtlich den Richtigen gefunden:
> Klick



der rohrsatz macht die musik. ist halt schon highend - kann man nicht so wirklich mit dem tange infinity eines tequesta vergleichen. du setzt reynolds 853 und 531 in den vergleich meiner meinung nach nicht angebracht....



cleiende schrieb:


> @kingmoe
> na ja, setz das mal ins Verhältnis zum Tequesta von David, da finde ich die 152 EUR schon echt happig (oder mag es daran liegen daß ich mich deswegen heute noch in den Hintern beisse?)



klar gibts immer wiede rmal schnäppchen am ehesten wäre in der region (auch vergleichbar vom rohrsatz) wohl mannis avalanche zu nennen.

aber trotz allem der rahmen ist das sicherlich wert.


----------



## Kint (13. Mai 2007)

echtes schnäppschen bei 30 gbp versand:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140115680504&rd=1&rd=1

 

kein geld....

und das wird sicher auch eins aber nen bike über den see zu schiffen fehlt mirs geld zu.... ein 1990er in original !

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=290113468633&rd=1&rd=1

und mal was weisses:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-LE-...9QQihZ019QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Man (13. Mai 2007)

Was soll dass sein????? Ein neues GT-Fullykonzept?   Die Leute sind echt ..... unwissend:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-CC1-0-Trendli...8QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Mai 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Was soll dass sein????? Ein neues GT-Fullykonzept?   Die Leute sind echt ..... unwissend:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-CC1-0-Trendli...8QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich htte den weiter oben auch schon mal gepostet, habe dem Verkäufer auch gemailt, er sollte sein Angebot noch mal überarbeiten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (13. Mai 2007)

18" 99er Lobo DH aus den USA mit Versand nach Deutschland:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Used-Gt-Lobo-DH-Frameset-Good-Condition-Must-See_W0QQitemZ290115353995QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2007)

es steht immer ein dummer auf:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220108686717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## Kruko (14. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> es steht immer ein dummer auf:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220108686717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012




Einer?? Das waren doch zwei  So langsam sollten wir uns eine geeignete Versicherung für die Schmuckstücke suchen. Bei den Preisen im Moment in Deutschland


----------



## devil-lime (14. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> es steht immer ein dummer auf:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220108686717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


 
Wieso, wenn es ihm das wert ist, der rahmen ist nagelneu und wenn du ein nicolai argon kaufst, bist du auch mal mit 1000 euro dabei.
ich würd auch nicht soviel dafür ausgeben, aber jedem tierchen sein pläsierchen.


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2007)

devil-lime schrieb:


> Wieso



weil man die neuen schon für die hälfte bekommt, aber hast schon recht:
wenn man was wirklich haben will sind diskussionen über den preis oft müssig...


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Mai 2007)

für die suchenden.



http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cadre-GT-Zascar-...QQihZ003QQcategoryZ134271QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (15. Mai 2007)

das hat sogar meine frau erlaubt.
wir möchten gerne das es bei uns quartier nimmt.      



http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-rahmen...6QQihZ009QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (15. Mai 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das hat sogar meine frau erlaubt.
> wir möchten gerne das es bei uns quartier nimmt.
> 
> 
> ...



ein schönes ! gutes gelingen - meine werkstatt ist erst mal voll  

b.t.w.:
bin ja immer noch am überlegen, ob ich ein rasta-zaskar angehen soll - dafür wäre aber eine psylo race (oder was gabs sonst noch in gold ???) zwingen erforderlich. 

@manni: wie hoch baut die mit 80mm (nehme mal an, dass du sie mit 80 fährst) ?


----------



## Janikulus (15. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> bin ja immer noch am überlegen, ob ich ein rasta-zaskar angehen soll



da würde die hier doch passen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/KOOKA-RASTA-KURB...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (15. Mai 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das hat sogar meine frau erlaubt.
> wir möchten gerne das es bei uns quartier nimmt.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg. 

Bist Du gewachsen oder warum brauchst Du so große Rahmen ????


----------



## versus (15. Mai 2007)

beobachte ich schon


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Mai 2007)

Hi Volker,

werde heute abend mal nachmessen. 

Evtl. kannst Du meine bekommen, habe etwas neues vor......

Manni

(für kleines Geld, versteht sich...)


----------



## versus (15. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> 
> werde heute abend mal nachmessen.
> 
> ...



jaaaaaaaahaaaaaa ! da wäre ich dabei - hätte ja nie zu fragen gewagt  

melde dich wenn es so weit ist  

und wenn du schon am messen bist, kannst du gleich mal das schaftrohr nachmessen


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> b.t.w.:
> bin ja immer noch am überlegen, ob ich ein rasta-zaskar angehen soll - dafür wäre aber eine psylo race (oder was gabs sonst noch in gold ???) zwingen erforderlich.


 
Mein Senf dazu: JA, JA, JA, MACH ES!  Schon der Gedanke daran macht mich voll breit - ähem, ich meinte - an...

Ich hätte da auch schon einen eventuell passenden Decal-Vorschlag:



Shabba!


----------



## Janikulus (15. Mai 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Mein Senf dazu: JA, JA, JA, MACH ES!  Schon der Gedanke daran macht mich voll breit - ähem, ich meinte - an...
> 
> Ich hätte da auch schon einen eventuell passenden Decal-Vorschlag:
> 
> ...



Geil!


----------



## versus (15. Mai 2007)

thumbs up ! ! !

einen grünen brake booster habe ich auch schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (15. Mai 2007)

@janikulus:

Hi janikulus,

ist das nicht genau das was Du suchst?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-Frame-rock-shox-XTR-mech-headset-LTS_W0QQitemZ170111365424QQihZ007QQcategoryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Janikulus (16. Mai 2007)

@Tiensy: danke für den Link, Mail habe ich auch bekommen. Ja, so etwas suche ich. Ich warte aber noch auf ein 18Zoll LTS Thermoplast. Inzwischen habe ich auch noch ein STS 1000DS (NEU!!) gefunden.

Ach ja, fährst du ein STS Lobo?? Kannst du mal Bilder zeigen? Bin selber gerade beim Aufbau!


----------



## Kruko (16. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Fah...9QQihZ017QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 

Ohne Bild. Nach 800 km schon lackiert und trotzdem Gebrauchspuren von 800 km


----------



## Asiafighter (16. Mai 2007)

*GT Team RTS Rahmen bei eBay*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Classic-Fully-Rahmen-19-Zoll-GT-Team-RTS_W0QQitemZ260118541454QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Fah...9QQihZ017QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> Ohne Bild. Nach 800 km schon lackiert und trotzdem Gebrauchspuren von 800 km




jaja und kein sturz, nie bei schlechtem wetter oder gar auf unbefestigten wegen gefahren


----------



## salzbrezel (16. Mai 2007)

Perfekt versteckt, damit ihn auch keiner findet:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen_W0QQitemZ150121190226QQihZ005QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem









Gruß...


----------



## Tiensy (16. Mai 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Ach ja, fährst du ein STS Lobo?? Kannst du mal Bilder zeigen? Bin selber gerade beim Aufbau!



Da es mittlerweile immer mehr STS Lobo Besitzer zu geben scheint, hab ich mal einen Extra-Thread aufgemacht. Da können wir ja dann mal besprechen, wie wer was aufbaut.


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Mai 2007)

Zustand praktisch neu.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220112879556&rd=1&rd=1
Aber sooo groß...


----------



## Janikulus (16. Mai 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Zustand praktisch neu.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220112879556&rd=1&rd=1
> Aber sooo groß...



und er sagt noch:

Trenne mich aus Vernunftsgründen (kein Mensch braucht wirklich 2 MTB´s) von meinem GT Bravado LE Stahlrahmen

da sind wir aber nicht wirklich vernünftig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Mai 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Trenne mich aus Vernunftsgründen (kein Mensch braucht wirklich 2 MTB´s)



Genau deswegen verweise ich mal hierher


----------



## Janikulus (16. Mai 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Genau deswegen verweise ich mal hierher



sei NICHT vernüftig und behalte wenigstens das Zaskar!!!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Mai 2007)

Machts mir doch nicht noch schwerer


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (16. Mai 2007)

GT Zaskar Team 2001 Rahmen

Schön! Leider keine Zeit und kein Geld für ein weiteres Radl...


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Trenne mich aus Vernunftsgründen (kein Mensch braucht wirklich 2 MTB´s) von meinem GT Bravado LE Stahlrahmen



recht hat er ! man braucht mindestens 3, wobei 4 auch nicht schaden können...


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Machts mir doch nicht noch schwerer



ich mache ja nicht gerne leute unglücklich, aber 

BIST DU *WAHNSINNIG* DIESES ZASKAR WIEDER ZU VERKAUFEN

   

so viel zeit, liebe und geld wie du da offensichtlich reingesteckt hast, kannst du dafür nie bekommen. also mit vernunft hat der verkauf eines solchen rades sicher nix zu tun - so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Mai 2007)

Ich weiss, aber ich bin total heiss auf einen Titanrahmen.

Zaskars gibts doch immer wieder


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220112879556&rd=1&rd=1



manni, du wirst noch irgendwann ärger mit daggi bekommen  
aber meine segen hast du natürlich


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo GT-Freunde!!

Leider muss ich mich in naher Zukunft von meinem STS DH trennen. Ich möchte es nur als Komplettbike abgeben und habe viele sehr schöne Features verbaut...

Könnt Ihr mir sagen wo ich es am besten mache und wieviel Geld ich dafür nehmen soll...

Dank Euch schonmal
Beste Grüsse
Frederic


----------



## Tiensy (16. Mai 2007)

Hi Frederic,

überleg Dir das nochmal gut, ob Du Dich wirklich von dem STS trennen willst. Ich bereue es, daß ich meinen LTS Thermoplast damals abgegeben habe...

Am einfachsten wäre es über die Kleinanzeigen, ansonsten über Ebay.

Stell doch mal ein paar Bilder des STS DH hier rein. Vllt. ist bereits jmd. interessiert.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2007)

Dank Dir für die rasche Antwort.

Es fällt mir natürlich nicht leicht aber ich habe mich quasi über nacht dazu entschlossen, einen Job im Ausland anzunehmen - da habe ich dann leider keinen Platz mehr für mein gutes Stück. Die Sache kam so plötzlich... letzte Woche habe ich noch zwei neue Laufräder bestellt - ( Rad ist also noch beim Händler-Fotos kommen Anfang nächster Woche)

Einen schönen Feiertag Euch allen!!!
Frederic


----------



## Janikulus (16. Mai 2007)

Weiss jemand was das für ein Adapter (Scheibenbremse hinten) an dem STS1 ist??
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1-MTB-mit...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Mai 2007)

der adapter ist von gt.
ist aber nur für die rahmen zu gebrauchen die die  2 bohrungen am ausfallende haben.
es soll noch gt vertragshändler geben die die teile noch rumzufliegen haben.
denke ein kleiner rundruf könnte dir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (16. Mai 2007)

'n Abend Jungs/Mädels!

Wollte keinen neuen Fred aufmachen; daher hier.
Hat jemand einen GT Stahlrahmen anzubieten? Etwas Richtung Outpost, Palomar oder so. Kann auch 'n Pfeilkopf sein, bin nicht unbedingt auf Stahl fixiert. In der Bucht war ein roter drin vor ein paar Tagen als Komplettbike,aber der ist fürn Horrorpreis weg. Ihr merkt schon worauf ich hinaus will   Der Rahmen soll finanzierbar bleiben. Bedingung: Gewinde müssen schon ok sein und keine U-Brake-Sockel (...ja ich bin bekennender U-Brake-Hasser ),17 bis 18 Zoll,  Zustand des Lacks ist mir egal; wird neu gemacht.
Bitte Mail an mich bzw. PN, aber es eilt nicht.

PS: jetzt hätte ich doch glatt das Wichtigste vergessen: http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Cantisockel-aus-einem-GT-selten-Retro-Kult_W0QQitemZ160117626347QQihZ006QQcategoryZ77581QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem    Unentbehrlich!! Muss ich haben!!


----------



## insanerider (16. Mai 2007)

im classi hab ich einen 16er kara..aber der hat a)ubrake und b)ist er eh zu klein..aber du muesstest net lackieren


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (17. Mai 2007)

Danke, Danke!

Aber ich dachte eher an sowas hier:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=230126462692

Ein ähnliches ist, einen tag zuvor glaube ich, für 101,- weggegangen; leider hab ich es verpennt 
...passieren schon merkwürdige Dinge bei Ebay...  So langsam macht das Mitbieten net mehr so viel Spass, wenn ich mir den Endpreis von dem Pfeilkopp da ansehe. Da waren wohl etliche Kumpels und Bekannte mit dran  Aber vielleicht taucht der ja wieder auf  Und wenn ihr mir auf kurz oder lang etwas anbieten möchtet: Dr. Nötigenfalls hat immer ein offenes Ohr für Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo GT-Gemeinde,

habe an dem Bike interesse, falls der Verkäufer dem Versand zustimmt. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110127429924&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

Danke Muckelchen


----------



## versus (17. Mai 2007)

ah! das hatte ich gerade im rasta-fred gepostet !

welcome


----------



## Muckelchen (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Versus,

mit dem Bike will ich einen "Schmalspur"Kollegen auf den richtigen Pfad bringen  
Hängt jetzt noch von dem Verkäufer ab ob er es verschickt.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

weil ja grad große Nachfrage nach Titan besteht, hier halt dann mal mein Beitrag, ich geh mal davon aus, die meisten hab es auch schon lange in Beobachtung)

Viel Erfolg!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=290115534945&rd=1&rd=1

Grüße
Peter


----------



## DieÖligeKette (17. Mai 2007)

Wenn ihr mir den lasst


----------



## Ketterechts (17. Mai 2007)

Scheint sich ja um ein Lightning zu handeln würde ich meinen - zumindest sieht das Finish recht matt aus - schönes Bike - mal schaun ob der Schwamm wieder zuschlägt


----------



## DieÖligeKette (18. Mai 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mir den lasst



Nur Spass, ist mir sicher zu teuer...


----------



## versus (18. Mai 2007)

hatte den schon jemand gesehen?
*visbri *hatten wir doch schon mal auf der liste der ganz seriösen verkäufer, oder verwechsle ich den namen ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:de


----------



## GT-Man (18. Mai 2007)

Toll ist ja, dass Hans Rex sich seine GTs selber kaufen musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (19. Mai 2007)

Hat keiner hier Lust sich mal ein neues GT Fully aufzubauen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=120121276296&rd=1&rd=1

Ich finde den IDXC Rahmen in Rot ja am schönsten. Wenn der meine Rahmenhöhe hätte, würde ich mir glatt ein zweites aufbauen.

Der rote stammt übrigens von 2004, entspricht also dem von cleiende.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (20. Mai 2007)

Heul   
Der will nicht nach Deutschland schicken!!!!
Was soll ich nur tun???  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180119756616&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:DE:1


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Heul
> Der will nicht nach Deutschland schicken!!!!
> Was soll ich nur tun???
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180119756616&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:DE:1



Weitersuchen!! 75 £ Startpreis für einen Avalanche Rahmen finde ich schon heftig. Zusätzlich musst Du mindestens 30 £ Versandkosten rechnen. Da bist Du schon bei 160  umgerechnet. Für das Geld kannst Du schon einen Zaskar auf der Insel bekommen. Versus hat für seinen gelben 87 £ bezahlt.


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2007)

Kein Bike, aber wichtiges Utensil!! Wer will, wer hat noch nicht 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CYCLING-GT-BICY...81QQihZ004QQcategoryZ2904QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bin mal gespannt, ob der Schwamm es aufsaugt


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das hat sogar meine frau erlaubt.
> wir möchten gerne das es bei uns quartier nimmt.
> 
> 
> ...



glückwunsch und guter preis  !


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Project-96-S...2QQihZ007QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Mai 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Project-96-S...2QQihZ007QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



huch - was das denn ???
sieht nach schmerzen in der lendenwirbelsäule aus...


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2007)

sehr kurzweilige fotos - anschauen !!!

"du mutti, zieh doch mal die jacke über..."


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2007)

Woher weiß ich was Du meinst  

Aber die Jacke würde ich trotzdem gerne haben (aber ohne die Mutti) 

Muss nur sehen, wie ich das anstelle, da ich zu der Zeit im Urlaub bin


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2007)

aber xxl ist echt nur was für HULK (oder vielleicht kint - autsch, tschuldigung!!!). ich habe die jacke in xl und mir ist sie viel zu gross !
falls du interesse hast kannst du dich mal melden.


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Mai 2007)

danke leute is meiner...........


----------



## cleiende (21. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> huch - was das denn ???
> sieht nach schmerzen in der lendenwirbelsäule aus...



Zeitfahrbomber.....wurde z.B. von Christian van de Velde gefahren.


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Mai 2007)

kann mir vielleicht jemand was zu diesem dealer sagen?
hatte noch keine ami-deals.
weil dieses teil hätte ich ja auch gerne,hier bei mir.




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290116957304







suche xizang in 16


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2007)

@davidbelize:

hatte schon des öfteren Ami-Deals... Sind meistens sehr zuverlässig. Seine Bewertungen (auch die qualifizierten) sind ja so weit o.k. - Dennoch würde ich Dir abraten, da Du mit Frachtkosten von ca 75,- USD rechnen musst. Kannst Ihn ja mal fragen...

Viel Erfolg
Frederic


----------



## Muckelchen (21. Mai 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Hat keiner hier Lust sich mal ein neues GT Fully aufzubauen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=120121276296&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> ...



@  all

Bietet hier einer von Euch ?
Würde sonst dem netten Teil ein neues zu Hause gönnen  
Wäre dann mein vorgezogenes Winterprojekt im Sommer.

Gruß Muckelchen


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2007)

Servus Muckelchen,

also ich habe keinen Platz mehr... Sieh zu, dass es in gute Hände kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. Mai 2007)

Hat nicht noch jemand eine rote Nokonperle für mich über?


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Mai 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> @  all
> 
> Bietet hier einer von Euch ?
> Würde sonst dem netten Teil ein neues zu Hause gönnen
> ...




Mir ist der Rahmen zu groß, sonst gerne, suche ja so einen in 18".


----------



## Janikulus (21. Mai 2007)

...  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-26-...6QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

noch was selbst nachlackiertes

http://cgi.ebay.de/Moutanbike-Shima...4QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Hat nicht noch jemand eine rote Nokonperle für mich über?



nee, aber ne silberne hätte ich noch für dich


----------



## Kruko (22. Mai 2007)

Titan-Alarm in der Bucht!!!

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cadre-GT-ZASKAR-...QQihZ003QQcategoryZ134271QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (22. Mai 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Titan-Alarm in der Bucht!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cadre-GT-ZASKAR-...QQihZ003QQcategoryZ134271QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



das war doch vor ein paar Tagen schon mal da, war wohl ein Spaßbieter:
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cadre-GT-Zascar-...QQihZ003QQcategoryZ134271QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2007)

leute das gelbe (geht so ganz leicht ins orange) zaskar aus england kam gestern an ! ! !
der zustand ist traumhaft - KEINERLEI macken, kratzer, o. ä.  

der guten mann hat mir noch einen rot eloxierten fsa orbit steuersatz und rot eloxierte spacer dazu gelegt!

jetzt wird es mit den roten und silbernen teilen aus dem avalanche aufgebaut und hoffentlich am wochenden schon geritten.

fotos vom rahmen gibt es spät. morgen früh - FREUDE


----------



## Janikulus (22. Mai 2007)

LTS 96 IN ROT ELOX!!! aus dem Forum

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=52541&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## GT-Man (22. Mai 2007)

Ein Lobo für 286 Euro - so ein MIST!!!!
    
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290115353995&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (22. Mai 2007)

Na, da hättest du aber Freude gehabt...."Bottom Brackets Is Missing Threads"


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Mai 2007)

YIPIHHH YEAH  DER GT FRIEDEN KOMMT NACH DEUTSCHLAND     



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290116957304


----------



## [email protected] (23. Mai 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!

wie hoch waren denn die Frachtkosten?


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Mai 2007)

Ebenfalls: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die ersten Bilder und erst recht auf den Aufbau - schön minimal mit SSP, aber Scheibenbremsen... Schicke Vorstellung.


----------



## versus (23. Mai 2007)

sehr cool david - das hat glaube ich in unserer sammlung noch gefehlt, oder ?


----------



## versus (23. Mai 2007)

es ist da:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3723953&postcount=109


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (23. Mai 2007)

Das ist wirklich hübsch!

Ich bin schon gespannt auf deinen Aufbau!


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Mai 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wie hoch waren denn die Frachtkosten?




der mann hat 25 euro verlangt


----------



## Kruko (23. Mai 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> der mann hat 25 euro verlangt


----------



## GT-Man (23. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> es ist da:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3723953&postcount=109



Wirklich ein tolles Stück!!!! Glückwunsch mein Lieber!


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Mai 2007)

Hey Manni, was ist denn hier passiert?!?!  Ist der aus Gold?!?! 
Ich find ihn zwar auch todschick - aber 300 Steine???
Schade. Aber andererseits: Vielleicht steht er nächste Woche ja schon wieder drin...


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Mai 2007)

Ja, toller Rahmen! Aber ganz sicher keine 300 Tacken wert. Ich denke, da will einer ganz schnell reich werden....

Für das Geld kaufe ich lieber einen "gebrauchteren" und lasse ihn neu aufarbeiten. Ab und an findet man ja einen in der Bucht. Mein Richter 8.0 Rahmen wiegt übrigens nicht ganz 2100 Gramm in 18 Zoll, der Rohrsatz ist fast identisch.


----------



## Backfisch (24. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300113218114

Kennt jemand diese Dinger? Hab ich noch nie gesehen, könnten an meinem nächsten Bike irgendwie schick aussehen, da keine Decals drauf sind ist so ein subtiler Markenhinweis doch ganz nett.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. Mai 2007)

Sind das Lenkerstopfen?

Ich würd auch welche nehmen


----------



## BonelessChicken (24. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, toller Rahmen! Aber ganz sicher keine 300 Tacken wert. Ich denke, da will einer ganz schnell reich werden....
> QUOTE]
> 
> "glittergerri" hat ja auch schon einen LRS ersteigert, aber die Bewertung kam vom zweitbietenden... Klarer Pusher. Und hapifranz hat auch schon "Geschäfte" mit bogustrumper gemacht. Stinkt bis zum Himmel.
> Sprich Manni ist der einzige "echte" Höchstbietende


----------



## Backfisch (25. Mai 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Sind das Lenkerstopfen?



Jau, ich hab ihm mal gemailt ob er noch mehr hat, dann lohnen sich die Versandkosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich würd vermuten, daß das Schutzkappen für die Kurbelschrauben sind!!!
Schlißlich sind die in der Rubrik Kurbel/ Kettenblätter zu finden!!!!


----------



## Janikulus (26. Mai 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würd vermuten, daß das Schutzkappen für die Kurbelschrauben sind!!!
> Schlißlich sind die in der Rubrik Kurbel/ Kettenblätter zu finden!!!!



die sind zumindest mal als Endkappen für Lenker beschrieben


----------



## Janikulus (26. Mai 2007)

oh wie schade, kein Versand, wird wohl ein Schnäppchen...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-LE-...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Hinterland (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

bitte lasst dies hier bei Ebay für mich!
*DANKE!!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290122291361

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Mai 2007)

Frag den alten Mann doch einfach mal ob er dir die Kurbel nicht direkt verkaufen kann...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (27. Mai 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Frag den alten Mann doch einfach mal ob er dir die Kurbel nicht direkt verkaufen kann...



Er hatte ein "Sofortkauf" drin gehabt, aber der war mir zu hoch! Vieleicht bekomme ich sie ja billiger! 
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Mai 2007)

Also ich schätze das die Kurbel so min. 80 - 100 bringt...
Die Dinger sind echt rar geworden.


----------



## Ketterechts (27. Mai 2007)

@ GT-Hinterland
Ich weiß ja nicht wie hoch der Sofort-Kaufen Preis war , aber ich könnte wetten , das er nicht utopisch war - hättest zuschlagen sollen . 
Gibt glaub ich ne Menge Leute ( auch hier im Forum - unter anderem ich selbst ) die sich diese Kurbeln gern ans Rad - in diesem Fall natürlich ans GT - schrauben würden . Da helfen auch keine Bitten nach Waffenstillstand - möge der Beste gewinnen !!! Ein Hoch auf die freie Marktwirtschaft . Freue mich schon auf eine blutige Schlacht  
Und nicht vergessen - der alte Mann liest mit


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. Mai 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> @ GT-Hinterland
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie hoch der Sofort-Kaufen Preis war , aber ich könnte wetten , das er nicht utopisch war - hättest zuschlagen sollen .
> Gibt glaub ich ne Menge Leute ( auch hier im Forum - unter anderem ich selbst ) die sich diese Kurbeln gern ans Rad - in diesem Fall natürlich ans GT - schrauben würden . Da helfen auch keine Bitten nach Waffenstillstand - möge der Beste gewinnen !!! Ein Hoch auf die freie Marktwirtschaft . Freue mich schon auf eine blutige Schlacht
> Und nicht vergessen - der alte Mann liest mit



Ja dann lassen wir Dich mal Ausbluten! Wenn nicht Dich, dann Deinen Geldbeutel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Mai 2007)

Wie hoch war denn der Sofort-Kauf Preis wenn man fragen darf ?


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2007)

der gute oldman hat normalerweise sehr faire preisvorstellungen für seine teile!

scheint recht sicher zu sein, dass die teile in der familie bleiben


----------



## LLcoolfreak (28. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte auch überlegt die Kurbeln zu kaufen, der Sofortkauf war mit EUR 59,- mehr als fair! 
Wer da EUR 1,- dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Ketterechts (28. Mai 2007)

59 Euro !!!!!
Es gibt einfach immer welche die alles geschenkt haben wollen und meinen einfach mal ein Euro bieten , vielleicht sieht´s ja keiner - Hut ab - aber den alten Mann wird´s freuen .


----------



## BonelessChicken (28. Mai 2007)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch überlegt die Kurbeln zu kaufen, der Sofortkauf war mit EUR 59,- mehr als fair!
> Wer da EUR 1,- dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.



Eben, gerade wenn man bedenkt, das bei e... DE zuletzt vor ca. 1,5 bis 2 Jahren drin waren (oder ich habe welche zwischendurch verpasst)

Ich halte mich mal mit Preisschätzungen zurück, weil ich auch auf die Teile bieten werde, aber der Sofortkaufpreis wird mit Sicherheit wieder erreicht werden. Gut für Oldman!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. Mai 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> 59 Euro !!!!!
> Es gibt einfach immer welche die alles geschenkt haben wollen und meinen einfach mal ein Euro bieten , vielleicht sieht´s ja keiner - Hut ab - aber den alten Mann wird´s freuen .



Dein dummes Geschwätz kannst Du Dir sparen!
Du machst ja keine Schnäppchen, oder? Du bezahlst ja jeden Preis!!!
Hätte ich gewußt das die so rar ist hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen! 
Aber so lasse ich Dich jetzt bluten! 
Vieleicht bekommt Oldman ja mehr dafür als der Sofortkauf war! Würde mich freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (28. Mai 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Dein dummes Geschwätz kannst Du Dir sparen!
> Du machst ja keine Schnäppchen, oder? Du bezahlst ja jeden Preis!!!
> Hätte ich gewußt das die so rar ist hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen!
> Aber so lasse ich Dich jetzt bluten!
> Vieleicht bekommt Oldman ja mehr dafür als der Sofortkauf war! Würde mich freuen




Denke mal wir beenden diese kleine privat Fede bevor es lächerlich wird - werde nicht auf die Kurbel bieten - ist mir schon vergangen . Ich mag schon Schnäppchen , aber ich erkenn auch eins wenn ich es sehe  .
Wünsche viel Spass beim Bieten .


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. Mai 2007)

Denke auch!
Steige beim bieten auch aus, so ist es denke ich am fairsten.

Friede, lass uns lieber ein  trinken!


----------



## kingmoe (28. Mai 2007)

Peace and out  

Habe sie auch gesehen, von dem SK wusste ich gar nichts - was also auch zu spät dran  
Aber ich habe die Tage ein neues Zassi bei mir aufgenommen, der Suchreflex des Jägers und Sammlers ist also vorerst befiedigt


----------



## Backfisch (28. Mai 2007)

Nun streitet Euch mal nicht... ist noch nichts unanstÃ¤ndiges daran wenn man auf einen Artikel ab 1 â¬ bietet obwohl es auch ne Sofortkauf-Option gibt. Der VerkÃ¤ufer hat sich schliesslich selber dafÃ¼r entschieden, die Auktion so zu starten.

Also Peace.


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Mai 2007)

Hatte die Auktion leider auch zu spät gesehen.
Die Kurbel würde ja super an mein BB-Avalanche passen....... 

mal sehen, wie hoch sie geht, schade das ich den Sofortkauf verpasst habe, für 59 Tacken wären sie schon mir....


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (28. Mai 2007)

Jungs! Mädels! 

Ist das hier jemand von Euch?http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram_W0Q...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ist ehemals Art.Nr170110776343 beim grossen E
Der will wohl seine Sammlung an absolut 'identischen Bikes' loswerden...


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2007)

Dr.Nötigenfalls schrieb:


> Jungs! Mädels!
> 
> Ist das hier jemand von Euch?http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram_W0Q...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Ist ehemals Art.Nr170110776343 beim grossen E
> Der will wohl seine Sammlung an absolut 'identischen Bikes' loswerden...



ich denke aus unseren reihen würde kaum einer bei der farbe "sierra tequila"   angeben


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (28. Mai 2007)

mmmmmhh.... Ja, Herr Kollege, ich stimme zu. Sierra Tequila  
Trotzdem meinen manche Verkäufer, DEN Reibach machen zu können. Das fällt ja ÜÜÜÜÜÜberhaupt nicht auf... so wie dieser Zeitgenosse hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountenbikes-ALU...0QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Will doch nur ein GT hardtail aus Stahl haben,meinetwegen auch 'nen Pfeilkopp  oder ähnliches. Ein jeden-Tag-zur-Arbeit-Bike. Aber wenn ich dann sehe für wieviel die Dinger weggehen... 

Ab und zu ist es aber dann doch genugtuend zu sehen, wenn die Bikes rein zufällig wieder auftauchen


----------



## Backfisch (28. Mai 2007)

Dr.NÃ¶tigenfalls schrieb:


> Will doch nur ein GT hardtail aus Stahl haben,meinetwegen auch 'nen Pfeilkopp  oder Ã¤hnliches. Ein jeden-Tag-zur-Arbeit-Bike. Aber wenn ich dann sehe fÃ¼r wieviel die Dinger weggehen...



Hab letztes Jahr ein Talera fÃ¼r ca. 60â¬ oder so ersteigert... vom Erstbesitzer, vielleicht 200km gefahren, bis auf den hÃ¤sslichen Gelsattel alles original.
Musste es aus Bremen holen, aber der ebenfalls neuwertige Gelsattel hat die Benzinkosten bei eBay wieder eingebracht  

Also: nicht verzagen, irgendwann...  

Das Outpost Trail Lady meiner Frau hat 49,- gekostet.


----------



## Ketterechts (28. Mai 2007)

Das Tequila Sunrise ist schon zum X-ten Mal drin . Bei der letzten Auktion war ich 2ter und siehe da - Angebot an unterlegenen Bieter bekommen - hab mir dann noch mehr Bilder zukommen lassen - Rahmen hat schon deutliche Gebrauchsspuren - hätte es ja als "Ersatz" genommen aber nach ein paar Tagen Bedenkzeit hab ich die Auktion dann einfach auslaufen lassen . Bin gespannt für wieviel es diesmal über den Tisch geht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (28. Mai 2007)

mmmhh  also ich lasse die Finger von dem Teil. Hätte ich sowieso etwas aufgefrischt, wär nicht das Problem gewesen. Ich gönns solchen Verkäufern irgendwo nicht. Soll er doch direkt Festpreis machen oder so. Aber wenn halt der Geier in einem rauskommt...neee, hab ich keeene Lust druff

ein oder zwei Backwoods sind momentan drin. Schaun mer mal


----------



## micki260 (29. Mai 2007)

Ich würde meiner Freundin gerne eine Überaschung machen und 
bitte deshalb um etwas zurückhaltung.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=280117387451&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## tofu1000 (29. Mai 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Ich würde meiner Freundin gerne eine Überaschung machen und
> bitte deshalb um etwas zurückhaltung.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=280117387451&rd=1&rd=1


 
Könnte schick werden! Viel Glück!


----------



## micki260 (29. Mai 2007)

Wie sagt man?
Frauen die GT infiziert sind,sind Gold wert. 
Hoffe nur das sie sich mit ihren 1.62 cm drauf wohl fühlt.


----------



## Deleted61137 (29. Mai 2007)

Na so langsam aber sicher wird es hier ja zu nem "Bitte nicht drauf bieten weil Ich es haben will" Thread!

Sind doch schon öfter Sachen woanders gelandet weil sich alle zurückhalten und der eine dann nicht mal ordentlich mitgeboten hat oder es kommt halt zu Streiterein usw.!!!

Bietet doch einfach soviel wie es euch Wert ist und wenn's klappt ist schön und wenn nicht dann war es jemanden eben mehr Wert !


----------



## micki260 (29. Mai 2007)

Natürlich soll jeder bei der Auktion mitbieten wer wirklich reges interesse hat.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Mai 2007)

Ich finde es gut wenn Leute hier sagen was sie haben wollen,
es geht doch eh fast immer nur um GT Parts!

Eine Liste der eBaynamen wäre super!


----------



## micki260 (29. Mai 2007)

Ich kann GT Musa ja gut verstehen und ich wollte ja auch nicht sagen das niemand bei der Auktion mitbieten soll. 
Tut mir leid wenn das falsch rübergekommen ist.  
Habe den selbigen Nick wie in diesem Forum.


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Mai 2007)

zaskar in gold ?    nee, wär ja nicht so mein ding. 


aber , by the way..... is dit orginal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Mai 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> aber , by the way..... is dit orginal?



So wie da die Decals kleben


----------



## Ketterechts (29. Mai 2007)

Das kleine Techtelmechtel Gestern zwischen mir und GT-Hinterland war nur ein Anflug von spätpupertärem Zwangsvolgarismus und auf die allgemeine Schlechtwetter-Feiertagsdepression zurückzuführen . Wir haben uns schon wieder vertragen .
Ich finde es schon OK , wenn man hier äussert dass man etwas im Auge hat , damit es nicht unnötig hochgeboten wird - sollte aber jemand anderes ebenfalls scharf drauf sein , dann bitte keine Zurückhaltung . Sollte aber auch keiner sauer sein , wenn er einem vom Forum unterliegt - hätte ja mehr bieten können .
Denke aber dass sich das bei dieser entspannten Forums-Gemeinde sowieso alles von selbst regelt .
In diesem Sinne - viel Spaß auch weiterhin


----------



## kingmoe (29. Mai 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> zaskar in gold ?
> ...
> aber , by the way..... is dit orginal?



Nee, schreibt er doch. Sandstrahlen und neue Farbe drauf, deshalb ist er goldig.
Ich wollte meinen Ur-Zassi mal gold eloxieren lassen, aber da die Nieten (Anschläge) und die Flaschenhaltergewindeeinsätze (was für ein Wort) aus Stahl sind, hätte ich die Bohrmaschine schwingen müssen. Das hatte er dann doch nicht verdient...
Werde ich sicher mal mit einem anderen GT-Alurahmen machen. Wer also noch einen richtig billigen in 18, 19 oder 20" hat...


----------



## Deleted61137 (29. Mai 2007)

Nee den hat er Sandstrahlen lassen...neu lackiert und mit Decals versehen!

@micki : Ist nicht falsch rüber gekommen und war von mir auch nicht böse gemeint aber dieses ständige "ich will dieses....Ich will jenes" nervt mich schon etwas und wie gesagt sind auch viele Sachen wegen sowas schon NICHT hier gelandet!


----------



## kingmoe (29. Mai 2007)

Ist hier jemand sehr klein? Oder sucht was für eine kleine Freundin?
 Edit: War falscher link, das hier meinte ich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180124533666


----------



## micki260 (29. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-T-Shaped-6mm...1QQihZ019QQcategoryZ42310QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-SEATPOST-CLA...2QQihZ004QQcategoryZ64644QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-IN-BOX-GT-M...1QQihZ006QQcategoryZ58079QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-oldschool-CR...6QQihZ017QQcategoryZ48843QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Bicycles-Hat...4QQihZ011QQcategoryZ42317QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-GT-8-Speed...4QQihZ016QQcategoryZ56195QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-Drive-MTB-...24QQihZ008QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Bikes-750ml-...35QQihZ001QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Santana-Soverei...4QQihZ009QQcategoryZ56192QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
 Vieleicht kann ich damit ja ablenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (29. Mai 2007)

Ist das ein Weeler?

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Zoll-Titan-Ra...ryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Auf jeden Fall weder Kocmo noch GT.


----------



## micki260 (29. Mai 2007)

@Kingmoe  habe bei meiner Freundin noch einen Ricochet in Large


----------



## Kint (29. Mai 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-T-Shaped-6mm...1QQihZ019QQcategoryZ42310QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-SEATPOST-CLA...2QQihZ004QQcategoryZ64644QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-IN-BOX-GT-M...1QQihZ006QQcategoryZ58079QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-oldschool-CR...6QQihZ017QQcategoryZ48843QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Bicycles-Hat...4QQihZ011QQcategoryZ42317QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



watt soll das santana tandem da drin ? hab hier noch gran turismo für die plesi rumliegen ?


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo an die GT gemeinde!!
Verkaufe leider mein 96er LTS fully rahmen in PORNO ROT eloxiert.
vl interessiert es hier jemanden.
mfg


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Juni 2007)

Ein Tequesta mit der schicken blauen Lackierung  (Davidbelize) von der Insel:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Steel-Frame-Retr...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Juni 2007)

tja was soll ich sagen......

schöner lack und schöner preis.
und weil das noch nicht reicht, steht das teil in berlin.



http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-Sta...6QQihZ004QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (1. Juni 2007)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> Hallo an die GT gemeinde!!
> Verkaufe leider mein 96er LTS fully rahmen in PORNO ROT eloxiert.
> vl interessiert es hier jemanden.
> mfg



habe eine kleinigkeit vergesen!  
hier die ebay artikelnummer...: 260124119413


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Juni 2007)

Na - jemand auf der Suche nach nem GT Performer ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/MOUNTENBIKE-UND-...0QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nrgmac (2. Juni 2007)

Schon mal einen Ladenhüter für 2000  gekauft ???


http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-C...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Der Typ hat doch einen nassen Hut auf!
XTR schön und toll, aber ein Rahmen von 2002 für soviel Kohle?

Nö


----------



## GT-Man (2. Juni 2007)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Schon mal einen Ladenhüter für 2000  gekauft ???



Wird auch einer bleiben .... ist ja auch kein GT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (3. Juni 2007)

*GT STS 1000 I-Drive Rahmen:*
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-I-DRIVE-CARBON-RAHMEN-Zaskar-LTS-LOBO-RTS_W0QQitemZ320122446897QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Man (3. Juni 2007)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *GT STS 1000 I-Drive Rahmen:*
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-I-DRIVE-CARBON-RAHMEN-Zaskar-LTS-LOBO-RTS_W0QQitemZ320122446897QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



... und schwupps isser wieder "aufgesogen" worden.


----------



## Tiensy (3. Juni 2007)

@GT-Man: Du bist ja drauf


----------



## versus (3. Juni 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> ... und schwupps isser wieder "aufgesogen" worden.



sehr schönes teil gt_man.

und jetzt mal im ernst jungs, wer hat die teile denn nun für den doppelten sk gekauft ???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290122291361&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## kingmoe (4. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sehr schönes teil gt_man.
> 
> und jetzt mal im ernst jungs, wer hat die teile denn nun für den doppelten sk gekauft ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290122291361&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



Ich nicht, ich war der hier:
"EUR 90,00 - 03.06.07 - 19:38:34 MESZ"


----------



## GT-Man (4. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sehr schönes teil gt_man.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290122291361&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



Ich hatte mich schon gefreut, da der Rahmen auch aus Berlin kommt. Nun aber meint der Verkäufer, er hätte wegen Umzugs etc. keine Zeit für eine persönliche Übergabe - kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor. Werde aber drauf bestehen, sonst wirds halt nix.   Der wird ja wohl fünf Minuten zeit haben. Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Tiensy (4. Juni 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich schon gefreut, da der Rahmen auch aus Berlin kommt. Nun aber meint der Verkäufer, er hätte wegen Umzugs etc. keine Zeit für eine persönliche Übergabe - kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor. Werde aber drauf bestehen, sonst wirds halt nix.   Der wird ja wohl fünf Minuten zeit haben. Was meint Ihr dazu?



Seinen Bewertungen bei Ebay zu Folge scheint er schon seriös zu sein. Hat zwar einige negative Bewertungen, aber schaut's euch selbst an. 

Ich hoffe Du bekommst den Rahmen noch. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2007)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Seinen Bewertungen bei Ebay zu Folge scheint er schon seriös zu sein. Hat zwar einige negative Bewertungen, aber schaut's euch selbst an.
> 
> Ich hoffe Du bekommst den Rahmen noch. Viel Erfolg.



Jau, seine Bewertungen als Verkäufer sind allesamt positiv. Er beschreibt die CNC-gefrästen Teile mit wenig Gebrauchsspuren - wenn er Dir sagt, dass die anderen Parts auch OK sind, wird schon alles gut gehen...

VIEL ERFOLG


----------



## GT-Man (4. Juni 2007)

Danke. Mir ist nur seine Argumentation unschlüssig. Den Rahmen an der Tür einem in die Hand zu drücken und das Geld in Empfang zu nehmen kostet ja wohl deutlich weniger Zeit, als den Rahmen zu verpacken und zur Post zu kutschieren - und er spart ja sogar die Versandkosten. Normalerweise sind alle froh, wenn man die Sachen bei ihnen abholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Juni 2007)

Er ist halt im Stress, ich kann ihn verstehen.
Aber wenn du ihn nochmal lieb bittest und so argumentierts hast du sicher Glück


----------



## BonelessChicken (4. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sehr schönes teil gt_man.
> 
> und jetzt mal im ernst jungs, wer hat die teile denn nun für den doppelten sk gekauft ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290122291361&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



Nope, habe zwar brav bis zum Schluß gewartet mit meinem Gebot, aber da ging anscheinend noch mehr .
Was immerhin bewiesen wäre: Die Kurbeln sind anscheinend einiges wert .


----------



## oldman (4. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sehr schönes teil gt_man.
> 
> und jetzt mal im ernst jungs, wer hat die teile denn nun für den doppelten sk gekauft ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290122291361&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



ich weiss es, ich weiss es, ich weiss es


----------



## versus (5. Juni 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> ich weiss es, ich weiss es, ich weiss es



du weisst auch, dass ich nix weiss, also raus damit


----------



## tomasius (7. Juni 2007)

Der wird doch wahrscheinlich auch wieder hier laden ...  







http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## kingmoe (7. Juni 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Der wird doch wahrscheinlich auch wieder hier laden ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber vorher nochmal die Versandkosten verhandeln, gelle  
40,- Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (7. Juni 2007)

Gut dass der mir zu gross ist... hoffentlich kommt bis nächstes jahr kein 46er auf den Markt, ich muss grad mein Geld zusammenhalten da ich eine Fahrradwerkstatt kaufe


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Juni 2007)

falls jemand aus dem forum ihn bekommt.


ICH WÜRDE DIE KURBEL NEHMEN!


----------



## GT-Man (7. Juni 2007)

"Verkaufe hier einen ca. 4 - 5 Jahre alten GT - Zaskar Rahmen..." - der ist gut. Würde eher sagen 10 Jahre alt. 

- Sorry noch älter. Die Decals sind zwar von 1997, aber das Gusset unter dem Oberrohr heißt, mindestens doch Baujahr 1995 oder älter, gelle?

Alter Oupost Rahmen für 14,99 Pfund:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-TRIPLE-TRI...1QQihZ009QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lousa (7. Juni 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Der wird doch wahrscheinlich auch wieder hier laden ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting




irgendwie kommt es mir vor, als ob der Rahmen vor kurzem schon mal in der Bucht war... leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr.

Frage:

Ich habe hier irgendwann mal gelesen, dass der Syncros Vorbau abgeschrägt ist. Der oben gezeigte ist es aber nicht. Original oder Fälschung?


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2007)

Lousa schrieb:


> irgendwie kommt es mir vor, als ob der Rahmen vor kurzem schon mal in der Bucht war... leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr.
> 
> Frage:
> 
> Ich habe hier irgendwann mal gelesen, dass der Syncros Vorbau abgeschrägt ist. Der oben gezeigte ist es aber nicht. Original oder Fälschung?



Ein Original 

nur ein älteres Model...


----------



## nordstadt (7. Juni 2007)

Lousa schrieb:


> irgendwie kommt es mir vor, als ob der Rahmen vor kurzem schon mal in der Bucht war... leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr.
> 
> Frage:
> 
> Ich habe hier irgendwann mal gelesen, dass der Syncros Vorbau abgeschrägt ist. Der oben gezeigte ist es aber nicht. Original oder Fälschung?




Einer Der Ersten - der wird vorne auch kein Loch in der Lenkerklemmung haben...


----------



## tomasius (7. Juni 2007)

Was man bei der Suche nach GT's so findet:  






http://cgi.ebay.de/Patent-Deutschla...ryZ42550QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ach ja, ein ein Zaskar hat er außerdem auch noch im Angebot.  






Gruß, Tom


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Juni 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> "Verkaufe hier einen ca. 4 - 5 Jahre alten GT - Zaskar Rahmen..." - der ist gut. Würde eher sagen 10 Jahre alt.
> 
> - Sorry noch älter. Die Decals sind zwar von 1997, aber das Gusset unter dem Oberrohr heißt, mindestens doch Baujahr 1995 oder älter, gelle?



Die Zuggegenhalter sagen früher 93er, die Kurbel schreit:"Ich will an Moe`s Stadtrad!"


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2007)

junge, junge: wurst für 35.000 euro und dann ist noch nicht mal fleisch drin


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Juni 2007)

> und jetzt mal im ernst jungs, wer hat die teile denn nun für den doppelten sk gekauft ???









[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. Juni 2007)

DAAAAAAAAAAVID ! ! ! :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:de


----------



## kingmoe (8. Juni 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> ...die Kurbel schreit:"Ich will an Moe`s Stadtrad!"



Ich hör nix  

Nee, solche Kurbeln habe ich ja, auch XT, XTR...
Wenn die gefräste weg kommt, dann tausche ich auch wieder gegen eine klassische schwarze. Ich habe aus Spaß nochmal nachgeschaut, was ich so in den letzten Wochen und Monaten verkauft habe. Es war schrecklich: 1x Sugino schwarz, 1x Sakae schwarz, 1x alte LX schwarz... 
Naja, eilt nicht, funktinoiert ja alles gut und sieht nicht soooo schlimm aus.


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> und sieht nicht soooo schlimm aus.



meine liebste hat das eben nochmal bestätigt - und das nicht nur, weil sie hamburg so mag


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Juni 2007)

wer könnte das teil für mich abholen und versenden?  



http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Talera-Hardta...4QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Juni 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wer könnte das teil für mich abholen und versenden?
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Talera-Hardta...4QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Hi David

Könnt ich machen - meine Schwester wohnt in Stuttgart 

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## GT-Hinterland (11. Juni 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wer könnte das teil für mich abholen und versenden?
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Talera-Hardta...4QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hallo,

da hast Du Glück das Du das Teil vor mir gesehen hast! Hat fast die Lackierung wie mein altes Tequesta!
Viel Gluck ich halte mich da zurück 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## tomasius (11. Juni 2007)

GT PEACE  






http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Peace-29er-B...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß, Tom


----------



## GT-Man (13. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/KULT-Original-GT...3QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wieder kein Zaskar, eher ein Avalanche LE von 1997. Runde Oberrohrendung hinten und rot-weißes Decal.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (14. Juni 2007)

Das hier hätte ich gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (14. Juni 2007)

USA:

2x4 Gabel mit verstellbarem Radstand aus Team Avalanche 1991, Lack "Midnight Aurora":

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-2X4-REVERSAL...0QQihZ006QQcategoryZ36135QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Flip Flop:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-MTB-Roa...9QQihZ010QQcategoryZ22694QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Hinterland (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

wäre schön wenn ihr mir hier das Tequesta läst, suche ich schön länger in blau!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Tequesta-Allterrain-Mountain-Bike-26-Zoll_W0QQitemZ190122434923QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Backfisch (16. Juni 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Das hier hätte ich gerne!



Hab ich in der Beobachtungsliste gehabt, aber eigentlich ist mir der Vorbau eh zu lang...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Juni 2007)

Ich hätt auch lieber Lenker und Griffe


----------



## GT-Hinterland (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
wenn gerade jemand nach Spanien Auswandern will, der kann hier schonmal ein GT kaufen! 

http://cgi.ebay.es/Bicicleta-Mountainbike-MTB-GT-Karakoram_W0QQitemZ200119046409QQihZ010QQcategoryZ27948QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Tiensy (17. Juni 2007)

Rar und schön:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-LTS-Moutainbike-Rahmen-Thermoplast_W0QQitemZ170122005877QQihZ007QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (19. Juni 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich hätt auch lieber Lenker und Griffe



...die gibt's auch billiger.

Hab die Griffe gerade in rot gekauft.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (20. Juni 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> ...die gibt's auch billiger.
> 
> Hab die Griffe gerade in rot gekauft.



Die hab ich auch, 7 Euro Sofortkauf 
Den Lenker wollte ein Freund haben, wurde aber zu teuer...


----------



## Backfisch (20. Juni 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch, 7 Euro Sofortkauf



2,99 SofortKauf beim eBay-Mitglied "mega-bikes".


----------



## DieÖligeKette (20. Juni 2007)

Und mit den Versandkosten sind wir knapp bei 7 euro meinte ich


----------



## Backfisch (20. Juni 2007)

Ach soo... nee, ich hab gleich 3 Paar Griffe geholt. Dann sind die VK nicht so schlimm.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (20. Juni 2007)

Das ist schön, dann lasst mir doch bitte diese hier


----------



## Backfisch (20. Juni 2007)

Hau rein! 

(Ist ja auch ne prima Ausrede: Ich hab hier noch zwei paar Griffe rumliegen, für die muss ich noch Bikes kaufen! )


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Juni 2007)

..........kann ich dies haben..............ich hätte gern jenes.........bitte nicht mehr auf ebay gehen weil ich da alles haben will..............



Hier soll entweder auf GT's aufmerksam gemacht werden die keine sind oder auf GT's und Sachen von denen die nicht oft auftauchen!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (20. Juni 2007)

Wo steht das bzw, wer sagt das?


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Juni 2007)

Das sagt doch schon der Name "AuktionsWARNUNG" sonst würde es ja wohl "Auktionszurückhaltungs" Thread oder "AuktionsBettel" Thread oder "Das TeilAufEbayHätteIchGern" Thread usw. heissen oder liege da falsch!??

Ausserdem wurde der Thread wohl auf Grund dessen erstellt das jemand bei eBay etwas als ein GT angeboten hat obwohl es keines war und nicht weil derjenige etwas haben wollte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (20. Juni 2007)

Ok, ich _*WARNE*_ alle davor auf die beiden roten Griffe zu bieten!

Besser so?


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Juni 2007)

Naja.....es einfach anders auszudrücken ändert auch nix an der Sache!


----------



## jedinightmare (20. Juni 2007)

... zeugt aber von Kreativität!!


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Juni 2007)

da muss ich jedinightmare recht geben   



@jedi  ich muss nicht angeben


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Juni 2007)

ICH ERKLÄRE DAS RICHTER BUFFET FÜR ERÖFFNET   


gottseidank ist mir das teil zu grosss      



http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ca-1997-L-19-...5QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juni 2007)

Warnung vor falschen GTs ist ein klarer Vorteil dieses Threads !!!

Abgesehen davon landen die schönen Bikes in den guten Händen der Forumsmitglieder - da ist ein Hinweis "das hätte ich gerne" nicht wirklich verwerflich. Wenn halt 2 Leute auf die gleichen Teile bieten wollen, wird man den anderen durch ein kurzes "Ich will" nicht auf die Bank sezten können.

Dennoch: GT-Man hat ja schon darauf hingewiesen... Es sind wegen dieser fukeleien schon viele Teile und Bikes nicht hier gelandet - dann ärgern sich alle...


----------



## korat (21. Juni 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ICH ERKLÄRE DAS RICHTER BUFFET FÜR ERÖFFNET
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ca-1997-L-19-...5QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




  mein riechsalz!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> fukeleien


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Juni 2007)

korat schrieb:


> mein riechsalz!



 meins auch! 

Das ist eine wirklich fast einmalige Gelegenheit, wenn ich keins hätte, dann....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:de


wäre das meins!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (21. Juni 2007)

Und gerdae mal 70km von mir weg .

Der Radladen hat übrigens die Silouette von einem GT im Werbeschild - hatte mir schonmal überlegt das Teil in einer Nacht-und-Nebel-Aktion abzuschrauben .

Da hier schon so viele drauf gieren , bin ich mal gespannt , welche preislichen Dimensionen das Bike erreichen wird .


----------



## versus (21. Juni 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Und gerdae mal 70km von mir weg .



90km !  
aber eigentlich besteht aus meiner richtung keine konkurrenz, denn 1. will ich nur noch räder haben, die ich auch richtig (zeitgemäß) fahren kann und 2. muss ich die sammlung verkleinern, da mir bald nur noch EIN kleines kellerabteil zur aufbewahrung zur verfügung steht und nicht mehr meine traumhafte bastelwerkstatt    

bin auch sehr gespannt wo es mit dieser auktion hingeht.


----------



## kingmoe (21. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ..., da mir bald nur noch EIN kleines kellerabteil zur aufbewahrung zur verfügung steht und nicht mehr meine traumhafte bastelwerkstatt



DIESE Werksatt aufgeben zu müssen, dass muss richtig schmerzen, mein Beileid!



versus schrieb:


> bin auch sehr gespannt wo es mit dieser auktion hingeht.



Ich glaube, ich will es gar nicht wissen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. Juni 2007)

Husch husch: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110141432976


----------



## tomasius (21. Juni 2007)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass wir diesen Thread schließen sollten. Hab' mich gerade nochmal bei e b a y umgesehen.  

siehe Signatur.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## korat (22. Juni 2007)

witzigerweise ist das richter genau so, wie meins werden wird, sobald der platz des gefederten schalters neu besetzt ist, also original, aber schwarze gerade starrgabel. (ist doch ne p2, oder?)
nur noch ne schwarze stütze rein, hörnchen ab, ein flite: so schön kann biken sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (22. Juni 2007)

Titansuchende an die Front 

Zum dritten mal in der Bucht und zum ersten mal in Deutschland

GT Xizang LE in 18 Zoll!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/18-GT-Xizang-LE-...0QQihZ005QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (22. Juni 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Titansuchende an die Front
> 
> Zum dritten mal in der Bucht und zum ersten mal in Deutschland
> 
> ...



so, jetzt hasse ich diesen fred auch  !

bin mal sehr gespannt wann der erste bieten wird und wer von uns es bekommt.
ach ja, fast vergessen: bitte nicht bieten, den hätte ich gerne   

den verkäufer kennt man doch auch, oder ?


----------



## Kruko (22. Juni 2007)

Ich werde nicht mitbieten  

1. Habe ich schon einen
2. Würde ich auch Ärger bekommen
3. Muss auch der Rote fertig werden. Viel fehlt nicht mehr. Kennt einer einen Eloxierer, der kurzfristig ein paar Kleinteile erröten lassen kann??

Ich bin aber gespannt, ob der Schwamm wieder funktioniert


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Juni 2007)

Ich kann nur alle warnen auf das Xizang zu bieten


----------



## versus (22. Juni 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich kann nur alle warnen auf das Xizang zu bieten



genau ! don´t make me angry:


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Juni 2007)

Na also ich dachte eher an:


----------



## subdermal (22. Juni 2007)

Moin allerseits,


versus schrieb:


> den verkäufer kennt man doch auch, oder ?


hmm, ja, kennen wir uns?  
Auch wenn's mir ehrlich gesagt das Herz bricht, das edle Teil wegzugeben: In jedem Fall würde ich als Verkäufer mich wirklich freuen, wenn sich jemand aus dem Forum des Xizangs annimmt. 
Da wüßte ich immerhin, dass ein solches Stück wirklich geschätzt wird. Und idealerweise würde das Xizang neben ein Zaskar in den Stall gestellt / an die Wand gehängt - dann fühlt es sich wohler (und muss sich nicht großartig umgewöhnen, von seiner derzeitigen Standsituation ausgehend)...
Ansonsten, Leute, bietet, bietet! Und wer Fragen hat, der frage.
cheers,
C.


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Juni 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht mitbieten
> 
> 1. Habe ich schon einen
> 2. Würde ich auch Ärger bekommen
> ...





wegem deinem elox problem,red mal mit mkberlin.....der könnte helfen.   



hab noch was vergessen



wenn ich die wahl hätte........na,da würde ich doch lieber das richter haben wollen


----------



## versus (22. Juni 2007)

subdermal schrieb:


> hmm, ja, kennen wir uns?



siehste - wusst ich es doch, dass ich den nick hier schon mal gelesen habe  

da bringst du ja mal wieder richtig schwung in die bude, wobei natürlich auch für ein xizang die in zähen verhandlungen aufgestellte regel gilt:

der bestand kann so bleiben, aber für jedes rad, das kommt, muss ein anderes gehen  

@d.ö.k.


----------



## laxerone (22. Juni 2007)

ich hoffe auch, dass dieser thread geshclossen ist, wenn ich mal anfange meine sammlung aufzulösen. bis dahin: ich lass euch das xizang, wenn das nächste blaue oder schwarze elox zaskar in 18" mir gehört. einverstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdermal (22. Juni 2007)

Moinsen,


versus schrieb:


> der bestand kann so bleiben, aber für jedes rad, das kommt, muss ein anderes gehen


Ja, Du sprichst ein großes Wort gelassen aus und hast wohl recht...  
Dein rotes Zaskar ist btw wirklich gut gelungen (wenngleich ich persönlich die Reifen nicht mag und mir als "Sahnehäubchen" noch rote Speichennippel gewünscht hätte)!
C.


----------



## versus (22. Juni 2007)

subdermal schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Ja, Du sprichst ein großes Wort gelassen aus und hast wohl recht...
> Dein rotes Zaskar ist btw wirklich gut gelungen (wenngleich ich persönlich die Reifen nicht mag und mir als "Sahnehäubchen" noch rote Speichennippel gewünscht hätte)!
> C.



ja die reifen haben schon viele bemängelt, aber ich  sie !
und crossmax mit roten nippeln  ???


----------



## mountymaus (22. Juni 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> 1. Habe ich schon einen
> 2. Würde ich auch Ärger bekommen
> 3. Muss auch der Rote fertig werden. Viel fehlt nicht mehr. Kennt einer einen Eloxierer, der kurzfristig ein paar Kleinteile erröten lassen kann??



Von wegen Ärger!!!  

Wenn Deine Frau Ärger machen wollte, dann hätte sie das schon längst getan.

Das kannst Du mir schon glauben


----------



## jedinightmare (23. Juni 2007)

*JETZT KOMMT´S!!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Domnhill-MTB-Roc...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Juni 2007)

:kotz: 

Was ist das denn für eine Chimäre?


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Juni 2007)

DAZU KANN MAN NUR SAGEN




unter den blinden ist der einäugige könig.




mal sehen welcher blinde das ding kauft................


----------



## oldman (23. Juni 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht mitbieten
> 
> 1. Habe ich schon einen
> 2. Würde ich auch Ärger bekommen
> ...



ich werde mir das xizang nicht zocken, aber spassig wäre es ja allemal, einfach so mal ein gebot abzugeben  ....
keine angst - nur spass gemacht  
jungs, seid euch bewusst, dass der rahmen ubrake aufnahmen hat, gelle.
so long


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Juni 2007)

Eben, ich bin raus


----------



## Tiensy (23. Juni 2007)

[email protected],

gibt es hier jmd. der einen Rahmen für mich in GB "bunkern" könnte?

Ich hätte gerne diesen Rahmen hier:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-LE-...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Aber leider versendet der Verkäufer nicht nach Deutschland  

Könnte mir da jmd. evtl. aushelfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (23. Juni 2007)

Tiensy schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> gibt es hier jmd. der einen Rahmen für mich in GB "bunkern" könnte?
> 
> ...




Nur mal so am Rande:

Der Oberrohrabschluss ist für mich gebogen!! In diesem Fall also kein Zaskar für mich. Hast Du denn Bilder bekommen??


----------



## Tiensy (23. Juni 2007)

Hi gtheini,

nein habe keine Bilder bekommen.

Was denkst Du denn um was für einen Rahmen es sich sonst handelt?
(Ich schreibe ihn jetzt aber mal an)

Avalanche?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Juni 2007)

_Hi, could ya please tell me WHY you do not ship that frame to Germany?????????????_

Multiple Fragezeichen machen eine Frage nicht fragender,
sondern allenfalls fragwürdiger


----------



## Kruko (23. Juni 2007)

Wenn der Abschluss wirklich rund ist, kann es bestenfalls ein Avalanche sein. Es hat aber auch andere Modelle in BB gegeben z. B. das Backwoods


----------



## Tiensy (23. Juni 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> _Hi, could ya please tell me WHY you do not ship that frame to Germany?????????????_
> 
> Multiple Fragezeichen machen eine Frage nicht fragender,
> sondern allenfalls fragwürdiger



Die Frage ist zwar nicht von mir. Würd mich aber selbst mal interessieren wieso der nicht nach Deutschland versendet.

Ich bin bisher "nur" Lobo gefahren. Suche aber ein Bike mit dem ich auch bergauf komme. Und die Grösse würde auch passen. 

Also gibt es jmd. der mir helfen könnte?


----------



## Tiensy (23. Juni 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande:
> 
> Der Oberrohrabschluss ist für mich gebogen!! In diesem Fall also kein Zaskar für mich. Hast Du denn Bilder bekommen??



Der Typ hat soeben geantwortet. Er hat sich wohl etwas angep*** gefuehlt, dass ich sein "Zaskar" in Frage gestellt habe. Naja, auf jeden Fall meint er ist ein Zaskar Rahmen und kein Backwoods oder Avalanche Rahmen.

Das ist uebringes der Rahmen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Juni 2007)

Hast den Verkäufer auch mal nach ner Rahmennummer gefragt? Könnte ja eventuell nen Hinweis auf das Modell geben!


----------



## versus (23. Juni 2007)

@tiensy:
ich würde bei dem typen nichts kaufen - bei dem geschwurbel das er unter seine auktionen schreibt ("come on folks, lets get the ball rolling...") und sein geflenne wegen fehlender gebote wirkt nicht gerade seriös für mich!

was für eine grösse brauchst du denn ?


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Juni 2007)

der typ hat auf jeden fall dafür gesorgt das der preis im keller bleibt.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Juni 2007)

Vieleicht braucht er einfach nur jemanden zum reden


----------



## versus (23. Juni 2007)

nach der ersten aufregung bin ich nochmal in mich gegangen und werde beim xizang nicht mitbieten (kann kaum glauben, dass ich das eben geschrieben habe...). gründe s.o. !


----------



## Tiensy (23. Juni 2007)

Hi versus,

ich bin grad mal 1,69m (klein) und suche einen Zaskar Rahmen in 15" oder 16".


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Juni 2007)

@ laxerone: Kein Plan ob es Elox ist, aber es sieht zumindest verdammt blau aus...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:de


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Juni 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch floidacroid! Hattest wohl den schnelleren Finger....   
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Rahmen...5QQihZ006QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ketterechts (24. Juni 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> wäre schön wenn ihr mir hier das Tequesta läst, suche ich schön länger in blau!!!
> 
> ...



Hoffe doch du warst das - wenn nicht wär´s echt ne Schande . Habe die Auktion nicht mehr beobachtet , da du die Hand drauf hattest . Wohne nämlich nicht zu weit weg und ein 50iger wärs allemal wert gewesen


----------



## Deleted 5247 (25. Juni 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch floidacroid! Hattest wohl den schnelleren Finger....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Rahmen...5QQihZ006QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Mal schauen, ob der Rahmen überhaupt meinen Kumpel passt, der wollte einen haben, aber war sich mit der Größe nicht so sicher. Wird daher nochmal genau nach- und vermessen und gegebenenfalls wieder verkauft oder vielleicht findet sich dann ein 18 Zoll Rahmen zum Tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (25. Juni 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob der Rahmen überhaupt meinen Kumpel passt, der wollte einen haben, aber war sich mit der Größe nicht so sicher. Wird daher nochmal genau nach- und vermessen und gegebenenfalls wieder verkauft oder vielleicht findet sich dann ein 18 Zoll Rahmen zum Tauschen.



Könnte auch ein 18" Rahmen sein und er hat bis Rohrende gemessen, oder es ist evtl. ein 19er. Zumindest habe ich bei keinem meiner 20"-Rahmen (56,5cm bis Sitzrohrende) vorne Gussets, die sich berühren, da ist immer Luft zwischen.


----------



## jedinightmare (25. Juni 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> _Hi, could ya please tell me WHY you do not ship that frame to Germany?????????????_
> 
> Multiple Fragezeichen machen eine Frage nicht fragender,
> sondern allenfalls fragwürdiger



Aber viel fragwürdiger als meine Frage war doch seine Antwort, oder?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. Juni 2007)

Das auf jeden Fall!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (25. Juni 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hoffe doch du warst das - wenn nicht wär´s echt ne Schande . Habe die Auktion nicht mehr beobachtet , da du die Hand drauf hattest . Wohne nämlich nicht zu weit weg und ein 50iger wärs allemal wert gewesen



Bitte sprech mich nicht darauf an! Da bei mir der Rechner gestern sich nicht ins Internet einwählen könnte, sollte meine Freundin das Teil ersteigern. Aber die meinte bei der Gebotabgabe in schritten zu bieten!     
Ich könnte :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 
Bin den ganzen Tag schon schlecht anzusprechen und kurz vor der Explosion! 
Die nächsten Tage werde ich sehr explosiv aufgeladen sein!!!!!


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Bitte sprech mich nicht darauf an! Da bei mir der Rechner gestern sich nicht ins Internet einwählen könnte, sollte meine Freundin das Teil ersteigern. Aber die meinte bei der Gebotabgabe in schritten zu bieten!
> Ich könnte :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:
> Bin den ganzen Tag schon schlecht anzusprechen und kurz vor der Explosion!
> Die nächsten Tage werde ich sehr explosiv aufgeladen sein!!!!!



und du suchst trotzdem noch einen rahmen in grösse S ?


----------



## GT-Hinterland (25. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> und du suchst trotzdem noch einen rahmen in grösse S ?



Glaube nicht! Die muß jetzt erstmal laufen!!!!!


----------



## Janikulus (25. Juni 2007)

xizang in team (?) Lackierung, 18", von 2001, so gut wie neu... 750Euro aus Frankreich:

http://www.velovert.com/annonces/detail.php?iden=&annonceid=389802


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht will ja einer der Xizang-Verrückten demnächst Urlaub in Italien machen?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ATTENZIONE-INTRO...ryZ27948QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ketterechts (25. Juni 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Bitte sprech mich nicht darauf an! Da bei mir der Rechner gestern sich nicht ins Internet einwählen könnte, sollte meine Freundin das Teil ersteigern. Aber die meinte bei der Gebotabgabe in schritten zu bieten!
> Ich könnte :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:
> Bin den ganzen Tag schon schlecht anzusprechen und kurz vor der Explosion!
> Die nächsten Tage werde ich sehr explosiv aufgeladen sein!!!!!



Typisch Frau - für ein paar Schuhe geben die spontan mal Hunderte von Euros aus - wohlgemerk Schuhe in denen Sie dann nicht laufen kann - Sitzschuhe - aber für ein Bike das Jahrzente hält wird geknausert als gings ums letzte Hemd - versteh einer die Frauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. Juni 2007)

Nichts gegen Sitz- und Liegeschuhe


----------



## jedinightmare (25. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> und du suchst trotzdem noch einen rahmen in grösse S ?



HAST DU EINEN ZUM ABGEBEN..?


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> HAST DU EINEN ZUM ABGEBEN..?



nee. davon ausgehend, dass der s rahmen nicht für ihn selbst gedacht ist, hätte ich mir vorstellen können, dass er vor lauter   :kotz:     seine signatur etwas umgestalten würde.
ist aber gut so - ernsthaft beziehungskrisen sollte man erst so ab avalanche aufwärts losbrechen


----------



## hoeckle (26. Juni 2007)

subdermal schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> hmm, ja, kennen wir uns?
> Auch wenn's mir ehrlich gesagt das Herz bricht, das edle Teil wegzugeben: In jedem Fall würde ich als Verkäufer mich wirklich freuen, wenn sich jemand aus dem Forum des Xizangs annimmt.
> ...



Hallo !

Na wenn Dir soviel daran liegt das gute Stück in ebensolche Hände zu geben, dann solltest Du vlt. dubiose Spanier vom Bieten ausschließen... gelle!!!

Wünsche Dir trotzdem viel Erfolg...


----------



## subdermal (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
da gebe ich Dir recht - ich habe den jungen Mann (?) auch gleich angeschrieben, wie es mit seiner Offerte aussieht, ob er den Text überhaupt verstanden hat, ob er PayPal hat etc. ... 
Soweit ich weiß, sind die Ausschlussoptionen bei Ebay doch "starr" vorgegeben (Negativbewertungen wie "-1", Verwarnungen) - habe ich was übersehen, oder kann man da auch Bieter mit 0 Bewertungen ausschliessen (für's nächste Mal)? Und geht das auch nachträglich (blöde Frage, aber ich komme gerade nicht bei Ebay rein, warum auch immer)?
Kleine Scherze noch am Rande: 
1) Jemand war so freundlich und hat mir - außerhalb des Ebaykontexts - sein "vollständig mit XT und XTR-Parts aufgebautes" GT Avalanche im Tausch gegen das Xizang angeboten... Ooookay.
2) Jemand fragte, ob ich den Rahmen vor dem Versenden noch "einmal ordentlich auf Hochglanz bringen" könne und ob ich nicht einen Satz Decals dazulege...
Stimmt jetzt mein Weltbild nicht oder das der anderen? 
cheers,
C.


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Juni 2007)

sagt mal leute!
bin ich hier der einzige der die strahlendere schönheit des richters gegenüber dem xizang erkennt?     
versus ich höffe das du diesem ferrariroten rahmen,bei deiner rotschwäche,so  hochachtungsvoll wertschätzt wie ich.  
das teil kommt hoffentlich nach berlin .nein, ich weiss es.   


aber es macht es auch einfacher wenn alle edelmetall wollen.



verkaufe moots mtb 17,5 "und moots rennrad mehr im bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. Juni 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sagt mal leute!
> bin ich hier der einzige der die strahlendere schönheit des richters gegenüber dem xizang erkennt?



nee, aber vielleicht hat das mit den zu erwartenden kosten zu tun  



Davidbelize schrieb:


> versus ich höffe das du diesem ferrariroten rahmen,bei deiner rotschwäche,so  hochachtungsvoll wertschätzt wie ich.



ich habe da einen ganz besonderen hau, der sich primär auf rotes aluminium ohne weitere deckschichten konzentriert   



Davidbelize schrieb:


> das teil kommt hoffentlich nach berlin .nein, ich weiss es.



meinen segen hast du ! bietet carols da gegen dich ? ich dachte das wäre ein kumpel von dir


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2007)

subdermal schrieb:


> :
> 1) Jemand war so freundlich und hat mir - außerhalb des Ebaykontexts - sein "vollständig mit XT und XTR-Parts aufgebautes" GT Avalanche im Tausch gegen das Xizang angeboten... Ooookay.



coole idee: ich könnte dir eine gebrauchte, aber gut erhaltene saece aroma espressomaschine anbieten. funktioniert auch noch, zumindest meistens


----------



## hoeckle (26. Juni 2007)

subdermal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da gebe ich Dir recht - ich habe den jungen Mann (?) auch gleich angeschrieben, wie es mit seiner Offerte aussieht, ob er den Text überhaupt verstanden hat, ob er PayPal hat etc. ...
> Soweit ich weiß, sind die Ausschlussoptionen bei Ebay doch "starr" vorgegeben (Negativbewertungen wie "-1", Verwarnungen) - habe ich was übersehen, oder kann man da auch Bieter mit 0 Bewertungen ausschliessen (für's nächste Mal)? Und geht das auch nachträglich (blöde Frage, aber ich komme gerade nicht bei Ebay rein, warum auch immer)?
> 
> ...



Hallo again!  

Also! Es scheint durchaus die Möglichkeit dazu zu geben, da mir schon öfter Sätze wie " Bieter mit 0 bis weniger als X positive Bewertungen mögen bitte vorher Kontakt aufnehmen. etc." im Angebotstext untergekommen sind. Und wenn ich mich nicht irre ist mir auch mal eine entsprechende Schaltfläche im Augenwinkel vorbeigerauscht. Aber nur typisches Halbwissen meinerseits....

Ich denke ,daß das der meisten anderen doch sehr verrutscht ist. Kenne das zur genüge als ich letztes Jahr meine Moppedsammlung aufgelöst habe. Da hat doch derjenige, von dem man genau wusste wie gerne er eine Aprilia RC 50 haben wollte, bei einem sehr fairen Angebot nachgefragt, was denn da noch alles dabei wäre. Zum Vergleich, der Xizang ist dagegen vergleichsweise häufig zu erhalten!!!  

btw: Hat er denn schon geantwortet?

Gruß


----------



## Ketterechts (26. Juni 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sagt mal leute!
> bin ich hier der einzige der die strahlendere schönheit des richters gegenüber dem xizang erkennt?
> versus ich höffe das du diesem ferrariroten rahmen,bei deiner rotschwäche,so  hochachtungsvoll wertschätzt wie ich.
> das teil kommt hoffentlich nach berlin .nein, ich weiss es.
> ...





Auch ich schätze das Richter   mehr als das Xizang .
Würde zwar auch gerne ein Gt in Titan haben , aber ehrlich gesagt gefallen mir die matten Lightnings besser . 
Hoffe das mit dem Richter artet nicht aus , aber ich würde doch gerne meinen "Heimvorteil" ausspielen . Also dann - AUF IN DEN KAMPF


----------



## DieÖligeKette (27. Juni 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Würde zwar auch gerne ein Gt in Titan haben , aber ehrlich gesagt gefallen mir die matten Lightnings besser .


----------



## subdermal (27. Juni 2007)

Moinsen allerseits,


hoeckle schrieb:


> Ich denke ,daß das der meisten anderen doch sehr verrutscht ist. Kenne das zur genüge als ich letztes Jahr meine Moppedsammlung aufgelöst habe. Da hat doch derjenige, von dem man genau wusste wie gerne er eine Aprilia RC 50 haben wollte, bei einem sehr fairen Angebot nachgefragt, was denn da noch alles dabei wäre. Zum Vergleich, der Xizang ist dagegen vergleichsweise häufig zu erhalten!!!


Ja, beizeiten sind die Vorstellungen von potenziellen Interessenten bei Ebay recht merkwürdig... Echt, eine Aprilia RC 50? Ein Klassiker!  


hoeckle schrieb:


> btw: Hat er denn schon geantwortet?


Nein, bisher noch nicht. Irritierend. Mal sehen, wie's weiter geht. Möchte sich denn keiner der anwesenden Herren aus dem Fenster lehnen und schon mal sagen: "Ja, ich will... dem Xizang ein neues Zuhause geben und mich blutig bieten dafür!"?  
cheers,
C.

PS:





versus schrieb:


> ich könnte dir eine gebrauchte, aber gut erhaltene saece aroma espressomaschine anbieten. funktioniert auch noch, zumindest meistens


Oh, groooßes Kino, genau danach habe ich gesucht - nimm doch bitte auch gleich meine anderen GTs für dieses Kleinod italienischer Kaffeezubereitung...


----------



## colombo (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

wollte mir eigentlich das als Rad für alle Tage zulegen war mir dann aber doch zu groß.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160128507060&rd=1&rd=1

Habe aber seid ein paar Tagen den Rahmen für meine Freundin im Blick, was meinst ihr könnte das für einer sein? Genau genommen ist es aber auch egal, hauptsache die Größe passt. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160130722900&rd=1&rd=1

Kann mir einer sagen wie die Bremskraft bei einer U-Brake ist. Bisher habe ich die zwar ab und zu gesehen aber noch nicht selber gefahren.

Bis dann


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Juni 2007)

colombo schrieb:


> Habe aber seid ein paar Tagen den Rahmen für meine Freundin im Blick, was meinst ihr könnte das für einer sein? Genau genommen ist es aber auch egal, hauptsache die Größe passt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160130722900&rd=1&rd=1


 
Hallo colombo!
Dann sind wir wohl inzwischen schon mindestens drei im illustren Interessentenkreis aus diesem Forum...  (Du, jedinightmare und meine Wenigkeit) Da wird sich der Verkäufer wohl über einen guten Preis für die Dose freuen können!  Aber was macht man nicht alles für die holde Weiblichkeit...


----------



## hoeckle (27. Juni 2007)

subdermal schrieb:


> Moinsen allerseits,
> 
> Ja, beizeiten sind die Vorstellungen von potenziellen Interessenten bei Ebay recht merkwürdig... Echt, eine Aprilia RC 50? Ein Klassiker!
> 
> ...



Ja! Und selten obendrein. Hatte ganzen Stall voll mit Malagutis, Aspes, Fantic... Nur noch die Off Topic´s in meinem Album durften bleiben....  

Ja ich will! Aber hab ich doch schon....


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (28. Juni 2007)

hallo! suche immer noch neuen netten besitzer für mein rot eloxiertes GT LTS fully!  
siehe hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=260133029401&rd=1&rd=1

oder hier: artikelnr. 260133029401

mfg trialkoxxer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Juni 2007)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> hallo! suche immer noch neuen netten besitzer für mein rot eloxiertes GT LTS fully!
> siehe hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=260133029401&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> oder hier: artikelnr. 260133029401
> ...



wenn das kleine problemchen mit dem hinterbau nicht wäre hättest du wohl schon lange einen...

das teil ist doch nur für jemanden interessant, dessen hauptrahmen defekt, oder nicht so schön rot   ist. so ein käufer dürfte schwer zu finden sein.


----------



## Ketterechts (28. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wenn das kleine problemchen mit dem hinterbau nicht wäre hättest du wohl schon lange einen...
> 
> das teil ist doch nur für jemanden interessant, dessen hauptrahmen defekt, oder nicht so schön rot   ist. so ein käufer dürfte schwer zu finden sein.



Und 200 sind mächtig viel Holz für nen kaputten Rahmen , für den es keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt . Für die Hälfte findet sich vielleicht jemand der die Titanwippe sucht , oder den roten Hauptrahmen haben will , aber die LTS gibt´s in gut immermal wieder für um die 250 . Und deine Fotos zeigen dem geneigten Interessenten auch , dass das Rad eher hart rangenommen wurde - steht zu befürchten , dass die Lager auch nicht mehr die Besten sind - zuviel Risiko , für zuviel Geld .
Nichts für ungut.
Gruss Benjamin


----------



## chrrup150 (28. Juni 2007)

wiedermal was schönes:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-PSYCLONE-RARI...5QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

SAAAAABBER


----------



## colombo (28. Juni 2007)

Der Psyclone ist nicht schlecht, aber Farbe ist nicht so ganz mein Ding. Finde ja den 20er Rahmen vom Zaskar ganz interessant  . Mit der Ausstattung kann ich aber schon was anfangen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Juni 2007)

Ich weiss es gehört hier nicht hin, aber sputet euch: Klick


----------



## oldman (29. Juni 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich weiss es gehört hier nicht hin, aber sputet euch: Klick



250 Ocken für die Dinger.....  , grober Unfug. Neulich hatten wir doch das Nabenthema... 
naja, wer's braucht - mit meinem Kurbelverkauf könnte ich ja auch'n Auto anzahlen


----------



## kingmoe (29. Juni 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> 250 Ocken für die Dinger.....  , grober Unfug. Neulich hatten wir doch das Nabenthema...
> naja, wer's braucht - mit meinem Kurbelverkauf könnte ich ja auch'n Auto anzahlen



Da mach ich mal ´nen Haken drunter, das grenzt Wucher!


----------



## LLcoolfreak (29. Juni 2007)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Juni 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> wiedermal was schönes:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-PSYCLONE-RARI...5QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> SAAAAABBER



Wer auf Stahl Pulver statt Nasslack mach der frisst auch kleine Kinder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. Juni 2007)

Also Jungs,

nächster Versuch  .Viel Erfolg. 


http://cgi.ebay.it/ATTENZIONE-INTRO...ryZ27948QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. Juni 2007)

Und noch einer:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-xizang-tit...3QQihZ008QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Jetzt muss es doch mal klappen, oder)

Viel Erfolg, haut rein!

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. Juni 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Wer auf Stahl Pulver statt Nasslack mach der frisst auch kleine Kinder...



Mit Senf!


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juni 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Wer auf Stahl Pulver statt Nasslack mach der frisst auch kleine Kinder...



So ist das!

Grade weil das Psyclone der hochwertigste Rahmen war und wunderschön gearbeitet ist. Unter Pulver wird man kaum die schönen verschliffenen Schweissnähte sehen. Wenn ich ihn ersteigen würde, wäre der erste Weg der zum Chemischen entlacken. Danach ordendlich grundieren und mit Nasslack lackieren, auch wenns etwas teurer ist und der Lack auch etwas empfindlicher als Pulver ist.  

Das Ergebnis bei meinem Richter   ist einfach klasse.


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Juni 2007)

BERLIN BERLIN das RICHTER fährt nach BERLIN.


----------



## Kruko (30. Juni 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> BERLIN BERLIN das RICHTER fährt nach BERLIN.



Da hast Du ja richtig Glück gehabt.  War erst am überlegen. Aber man kann nicht alles haben.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch War mit Sicherheit nicht zu teuer bei dem Zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (30. Juni 2007)

mein glückwunsch, willkommen im club!
dann ist mal gut, daß ich die nerven behalten habe, war schon kurz vorm finalen rettungsklick, damit es nicht zu den barbaren kommt und frondienste leisten muß. (das mit der allgemeinen zurückhaltung ist ja schon öfter schief gegangen)

freu mich schon auf bilder


----------



## oliversen (1. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> BERLIN BERLIN das RICHTER fährt nach BERLIN.



Hi David, glueckwunsch, Superpreis!
Aber sagtest du nicht das er dir zu gross ist? Oder bist du in der Zwischenzeit gewachsen? 

oliversen


----------



## mountymaus (1. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> BERLIN BERLIN das RICHTER fährt nach BERLIN.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
Da hat der Forumschwamm ja mal wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## GT-Man (1. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> BERLIN BERLIN das RICHTER fährt nach BERLIN.



Klasse! Glückwunsch David!


----------



## kingmoe (1. Juli 2007)

David, das hast du fein gemacht!  
Top-Bike zu einem sehr guten Kurs


----------



## Ketterechts (1. Juli 2007)

korat schrieb:


> mein glückwunsch, willkommen im club!
> dann ist mal gut, daß ich die nerven behalten habe, war schon kurz vorm finalen rettungsklick, damit es nicht zu den barbaren kommt und frondienste leisten muß. (das mit der allgemeinen zurückhaltung ist ja schon öfter schief gegangen)
> 
> freu mich schon auf bilder



Was heißt hier Barbaren ?
Hätte ich meinen Merlin Rahmen schon sicher verkauft , wäre die Gegenwehr größer gewesen , aber so musste ich mit reduziertem Budget bieten - schade , das Richter hätte genau meine Größe .

@ Davidbelize 
Viel Spass an dem wunderschönen Rad


----------



## cleiende (1. Juli 2007)

Die Familie hat 12 Räder und keine Garage. Hätte ich nicht vor Kurzem das American aufgebaut wäre es teurer geworden.
Glückwunsch.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. Juli 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Klasse! Glückwunsch David!


----------



## Kruko (1. Juli 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Die Familie hat 12 Räder und keine Garage.



Irgenwie kommt mir das Problem bekannt vor


@David

Bitte aber nicht wieder verkaufen, das hat der Richter nicht verdient!!


----------



## tomasius (1. Juli 2007)

Ich werde definitiv nicht auf das Xizang bieten.  

Die Xizang Decals sind übrigens fertig.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo David,

meinen Glückwunsch! Wenn es im beschriebenen Zustand ist, was wir alle hoffen, dann hast Du ein echtes Schnäppchen gemacht. Zu seiner Zeit ('93) war  das mit das beste, was es in Stahl zu kaufen gab. Der Blizzard-Rahmen von RM z.B. war gut 200 g schwerer als der Richter.....

Mein Richter wiegt in 51 cm grade mal 2070g, inkl. Cantibolzen.

Eigentlich sollte mein Rahmen für mich (174 cm, Schrittlänge 82 cm) ja viel zu groß sein, ich komme aber sehr gut damit zurecht.


----------



## colombo (1. Juli 2007)

Hat den einer aus dem Forum erhalten?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160130722900&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Juli 2007)

colombo schrieb:


> Hat den einer aus dem Forum erhalten?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160130722900&rd=1&rd=1


 
Hab mein bestes gegeben, aber: ES HAT NICHT GEREICHT!!!     Schließlich sollte das ein verhältnismäßig günstiges Rad für meine "Grande Dame" werden... Aber trotzdem: WAAAHHH!!!


----------



## colombo (1. Juli 2007)

Da geht es mir genauso, habe halt nen günstigen Rahmen gesucht. Nun ja wer einen in der Größe brauchte wird zufrieden sein.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

hier ein schönes Stahl Avalanche aus 1992. 
Würde es ja gerne nehmen, aber denke das gibt Streß mit der Freundin und außerdem habe ich ja eins !!!
Also holt es  zu uns ins Forum!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-Mountainbike-MTB-Hardtail-Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ150138112272QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Juli 2007)

mist,musstest du mir das heut noch unter die nase reiben?

 

und das teil steht auch noch hier in der stadt....................


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. Juli 2007)

JA 
Sieht doch echt noch super aus, oder?


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Juli 2007)

WAS NUN?  






stehen noch zum verkauf:  moots mtb und moots rennrad


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. Juli 2007)

Komm Du hast doch bestimmt noch Platz für das Bike und wenn ich im august für ein par Tage nach Berlin komme trinken wir ein aufs Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Da musst ich einfach zuschlagen.Man beachte den Preis  


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=290128882256&rd=1&rd=1


EDIt: Wurde heute abgehollt.Bilder folgen!


Grüsse Rafael


----------



## korat (2. Juli 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Barbaren ?



damit meine ich die welt außerhalb unseres forums.
wär doch zu schade, wenn sowas mit brezel-lenker und federstütze versehen irgendwo als stadtschlampe untergeht, vor allem bei dem zustand.
aber es ist ja alles gut gegangen!

meine notfall-rechnung wäre diese gewesen:
kaufpreis minus erlös für mein richter ist gleich/kleiner als kosten für restauration (meins braucht langsam neuen lack/aufkleber).

@davidbelize: ich würde großflächig mit folie abkleben, sonst bröseln die abziehbilder irgendwann weg. ein wunder, wie das teil erhalten ist, kann ja nur im wohzimmer gestanden sein die ganze zeit. hach...


----------



## Kruko (2. Juli 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Da musst ich einfach zuschlagen.Man beachte den Preis
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch Rafi,

dafür hätte ich das Bike auch genommen


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juli 2007)

ich konnte nicht anders und hab drauf geboten.   


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-Mou...ryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Raze (2. Juli 2007)

Wer hat eigentlich das XIZANG mit U Brake Sockel gekauft, ist das jemand aus dem Forum?

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## cleiende (2. Juli 2007)

@david
das ist ja fast schon willenloses Bieten. Egal welche Größe, welcher Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (2. Juli 2007)

@ David

Verlierst Du bei Deinen vielen Ebay-Namen nicht den Überblick?? Ansonsten gebe ich aber auch Cleiende recht


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juli 2007)

na mit 176cm sollte ich da wohl noch drauf passen,oder?

ausserdem steht meine garage oder mein lager noch nicht so voll wie bei euch.
da ich noch nicht so lange dabei bin kann ich mir noch ungefähr .. bikes leisten.
aber dann ist endlich schluss.

versuche ja schon die ganze zeit 2 moots bikes zu verkaufen,aber leider meldet sich niemand.


ich will nur gts haben sonst nichts.

ps: ich hab nur einen ebay-namen. der andere ist einfach ein sehr guter freund und gt spinner wie ich.der aber manchmal wenn ich weg,bin für mich bietet.


suche ganz ganz dringend (lenker)klemmschrauben für kooka bremshebel


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> versuche ja schon die ganze zeit 2 moots bikes zu verkaufen,aber leider meldet sich niemand.



da musst du wohl schon auf einen bikenden zahnarzt warten  

wunderschöne bikes, aber eben nicht ganz günstig!


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juli 2007)

na versus was hast du denn für einen job?   


ps:
hab oben noch was vergessen.

ich muss auch nicht auf allen meinen bikes sitzen können.
hab keine probleme damit mich für`n stündchen vor ein gt zu setzten und es einfach nur anzuschauen.
is wie ne meditation.

suche ganz ganz dringend (lenker)klemmschrauben für kooka bremshebel


----------



## hoeckle (2. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich muss auch nicht auf allen meinen bikes sitzen können.
> hab keine probleme damit mich für`n stündchen vor ein gt zu setzten und es einfach nur anzuschauen.
> is wie ne meditation.
> 
> suche ganz ganz dringend (lenker)klemmschrauben für kooka bremshebel



Das kenn ich von mir und meinen Spielzeugen auch nur zu gut.... Stundenlanges fixieren, in Gedanken ausrüsten und modifizieren und hier und da mit dem Lappen ein bischen wischen. Und dabei das ein oder andere Gläschen und Zigarettchen ...  Meine Freundin nennt das immer mit spitzer Zunge "Garagen - Zen"


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> na versus was hast du denn für einen job?



mit inlays, bohren, zementfüllungen und brücken hat es zwar auch zu tun, aber gottseidank in einem anderen maßstab


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juli 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Das kenn ich von mir und meinen Spielzeugen auch nur zu gut.... Stundenlanges fixieren, in Gedanken ausrüsten und modifizieren und hier und da mit dem Lappen ein bischen wischen. Und dabei das ein oder andere Gläschen und Zigarettchen ...  Meine Freundin nennt das immer mit spitzer Zunge "Garagen - Zen"





ein seelenverwandter yippiiihhh


----------



## Kruko (2. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ein seelenverwandter yippiiihhh



Da wird es hier nicht nur den einen geben.

Ich bekenne mich auch Gerade den roten Zaskar könnte ich mir Stunden lang anschauen. Bald ist er auch fertig und dann gibt es Fotos. Es fehlen nur noch die Lenkergriffe und die Vorbau-Teile, welche beim Eloxieren sind.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. Juli 2007)

Jetzt wo ihr es sagt, Aschenbecher ausleeren
und Bierflaschen aus dem Keller entsorgen wird mal wieder Zeit


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juli 2007)

nach reiflicher überlegung hab ich mich entschlossen das avalanche doch nicht haben zu wollen.
damit es nicht in fremden händen landet wollte ich das hier kundtun.
mein sozusagen "an-gebot" ist nicht sehr viel höher als der momentane preis.

bin mit dem besitzer diese woche verabredet,was ich aber absagen will.

würde mich aber,falls interesse vorhanden,doch dorthinbegeben.


hoffe das ist gut so    david


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (2. Juli 2007)

@DAVID

RH = ?
Davon hängt das Interesse ab


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juli 2007)

sieht sogar gut aus das teil.........


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Fully-LTS_W0QQitemZ140134736169QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cleiende (3. Juli 2007)

was für stilvolle Triathleten:
Klick


----------



## GT-Man (3. Juli 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> was für stilvolle Triathleten:
> Klick



Statt einem umgebauten Straßenrenner lieber gleich das Vengeance für Triathleten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Triathlonrad_W0QQitemZ270138763197QQihZ017QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nur der Spinaci-Aufsatz ist nicht zu empfehlen. Aber 500 Euro sind ein faires Angebot.

Tolles LTS-1:  
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-LTS-1_W0QQitemZ320133185742QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Wohl eher XCR 2000-4000, aber immerhin im XCR 1000 Team Design.


----------



## cleiende (3. Juli 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Statt einem umgebauten Straßenrenner lieber gleich das Vengeance für Triathleten:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Triathlonrad_W0QQitemZ270138763197QQihZ017QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Nur der Spinaci-Aufsatz ist nicht zu empfehlen. Aber 500 Euro sind ein faires Angebot.



Stimmt. Aber der Lotto-Rahmen ist selten und leichter. War vermutlich eh kein Triathlet, der Aufsatz war wohl eher zum Ausruhen wenn ich mir die Sattelüberhöhung ansehe.
Wenn einer von Euch das Vegeance schiessen will und sich mit dem Verkäufer nicht über den Versand einig wird, ich muss in den nächsten 4 Wochen nach Wächtersbach, sind nur ein paar km mehr.

Tria-Rahmen, da schlummert doch was bei mir NOS unter dem Dach.....



...so, und jetzt Finger waschen ;-)


----------



## versus (3. Juli 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> ...so, und jetzt Finger waschen ;-)



jetzt geht das wieder los  

schöööner rahmen !


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2007)

versus schrieb:


> jetzt geht das wieder los



Wie gut, dass Cleiende so reinlich ist 



versus schrieb:


> schöööner rahmen !


Aber da geb ich Dir recht, der Rahmen ist wirklich schön


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Juli 2007)

So! Jetzt will er ihn wenigstens auch weltweit versenden, nicht nur abholen lassen, wie beim letzten mal. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EWA:VRI&viewitem=&item=280130866475&rd=1&rd=1
Was ist? Titanverrückte an die Front!


----------



## tomasius (3. Juli 2007)

Wie gut, dass ich nächste Woche in die Lombardei fahre. Dann liegt Vigevano praktisch um die Ecke.  

Arrivederci, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2007)

Für Jemanden, der mit der Beule leben kann, könnte das ein Schnäppchen werden

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=180134855113&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Juli 2007)

Na dann: Hau ruck!!!


----------



## versus (3. Juli 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich nächste Woche in die Lombardei fahre. Dann liegt Vigevano praktisch um die Ecke.
> 
> Arrivederci, Tom



mir hatte er geschrieben, dass er auch nach D verschicken würde, allerdings hat auch auf 2-fache nachfrage keine versandkosten genannt. 

dann war auf einmal die auktion beendet - bisschen komisch...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280128257113&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:DE:1

bei abholung minimiert sich natürlich das risiko: viel glück tom !


----------



## versus (3. Juli 2007)

übrigens ist alain wieder in der bucht unterwegs:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130130993585&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2007)

versus schrieb:


> übrigens ist alain wieder in der bucht unterwegs:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130130993585&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1



Also los GT-Hinterland. Your Chance


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. Juli 2007)

Ja das wärs! Blau wäre mir zwar lieber  aber wenn der von der Größe passt, und er nach Deutschland verschickt,dann würde ich ja auch einen roten nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (4. Juli 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> So! Jetzt will er ihn wenigstens auch weltweit versenden, nicht nur abholen lassen, wie beim letzten mal.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EWA:VRI&viewitem=&item=280130866475&rd=1&rd=1
> Was ist? Titanverrückte an die Front!



Hallo,

kann mir mal bitte Jemand erklären, warum die Auktion beendet wurde?

Was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe??

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## versus (4. Juli 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> kann mir mal bitte Jemand erklären, warum die Auktion beendet wurde?



nee ! eben drum bin ich ja stutzig geworden !


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wg. der Italo Titan Auktion: angeblich gab es einen Fehler beim Start bzw. beim Mindestgebot. Was immer das heißen mag.

Aber jetzt könnt ihr ja nochmal fiebern Auf dass der Schwamm mal wieder kräftig Titan einsaugt, nach all dem Stahl!

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Juli 2007)

so leute das richter ist da.
ich bin postiv enttäuscht es ist kein 19er sondern,oh freude,ein 18 zöller.
passt also wie deckel auf topf.  

wunderbar sag ich nur.   

bilder folgen.


----------



## Boramaniac (5. Juli 2007)

Für die Fully-GT-Verrückten unter Euch:
 *GT Rahmen LTS-1*


----------



## Kruko (5. Juli 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Tolles LTS-1:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-LTS-1_W0QQitemZ320133185742QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Wohl eher XCR 2000-4000, aber immerhin im XCR 1000 Team Design.



Den hatten wir schon oben, boramaniac


----------



## kingmoe (5. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so leute das richter ist da.
> ich bin postiv enttäuscht es ist kein 19er sondern,oh freude,ein 18 zöller.
> passt also wie deckel auf topf.
> wunderbar sag ich nur.
> bilder folgen.



Da haben wir ja beide Glück gehabt, hätte ich ein 19er ziehen lassen, wäre ich Amoklauf-gefährdet gewesen  
Ich bin von 18" ausgegangen, irgendwann hat man die Größe ja doch im Blick.
Also spitze für uns beide gelaufen


----------



## korat (6. Juli 2007)

ich hab auch gesehen, daß es meine größe ist. und bin stark geblieben.
aber ich muß meins ja auch nur irgendwann endlich mal schick machen lassen, und dann müssen wir alle drei mal irgendwie zusammen fahren.
bin so froh, daß es hier gelandet ist! (und hier kommt sowas ja auch nicht wieder weg, in 20 jahren reden an dieser stelle vielleicht völlig andere leute über genau diesen selben rahmen...)
hast du denn schon pläne, oder willst du es im wesentlichen erst mal so lassen?


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Juli 2007)

Man, das Ding sieht ja noch aus wie neu!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Tequesta-orig...2QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Scheint auch das "Richter"-Baujahr zu sein. (?)

???
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Legato-1-0-On...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
ja, ja...


----------



## cleiende (7. Juli 2007)

Allons enfants de la patrie....
IDXC 2.0 Rahmen in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (7. Juli 2007)

Alles klar:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Hadley-Hinter...9QQihZ007QQcategoryZ77586QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

189 Euro für eine neuere GT HR-Nabe. Die passende VR-Nabe gab es ewig lang bei Ebay für 18 Euro.


----------



## oldman (7. Juli 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Man, das Ding sieht ja noch aus wie neu!!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Tequesta-orig...2QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Scheint auch das "Richter"-Baujahr zu sein. (?)
> 
> ...



kaufen, das ist ja Titan!!!!!!!!!! schnell Leute, Titan!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BonelessChicken (7. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> nach reiflicher überlegung hab ich mich entschlossen das avalanche doch nicht haben zu wollen.
> damit es nicht in fremden händen landet wollte ich das hier kundtun.
> mein sozusagen "an-gebot" ist nicht sehr viel höher als der momentane preis.
> 
> ...



Ich nehme es. Hoffentlich komme ich mal von dieser GT-Sucht los... Aber der Schwamm hat noch gut Saugkraft . Gruß, Christian


----------



## isnogud (7. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sieht sogar gut aus das teil.........
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Fully-LTS_W0QQitemZ140134736169QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



sieht soo gut aus, dass ich es kaufen will. mein altes lts hängt seit jahren mit angerissener kettenstrebe in der Garage... allerdings will ich vorher detailfotos der kettenstrebe sehen.


----------



## oliversen (8. Juli 2007)

Hey Leute,

gestern abend ging doch das Psyclone ueber den Tisch das hier schonmal vorgestellt wurde. Ihr wisst schon, gepulverter Stahlrahmen und so.

Das Ding ging ja fuer ueber 700 Euro. Erst so im Nachgang faellt mir auf, wissen wir denn ueberhaupt ob es sich dabei um ein Psyclone handelte? 

Ich meine bei Alu kenne wir uns doch ganz gut aus was die feinen Unterschiede einzelner Modelle betrifft. Und ich denke auch bei Titan macht uns keiner so schnell etwas vor. Aber Stahl? Ich muss zugeben ich weiss nicht viel....

Wurde so ein Thema schonmal eroertert oder sollten wir einen GT-Stahl-Thread aufmachen?

oliversen


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Juli 2007)

War ein psyclene, am einfachsten an den verschliffenen Schweißnähtern zu erkennen..


----------



## tomasius (8. Juli 2007)

@all: Ich werde es doch lassen...  







Gruß, Tom


----------



## isnogud (8. Juli 2007)

isnogud schrieb:


> sieht soo gut aus, dass ich es kaufen will. mein altes lts hängt seit jahren mit angerissener kettenstrebe in der Garage... allerdings will ich vorher detailfotos der kettenstrebe sehen.



Habe (qualitativ schlechte!) Fotos bekommen, die Kettenstrebe sieht arg angegriffen aus. Sieht aus, als wäre das Bike hart rangenommen worden. Mir ist das Risiko eines Ermüdungsbruchs eindeutig zu hoch. Zumal der Dämpfer einen Service braucht.
Ich schicke die Bilder Interessierten gerne zu.

Also, sanfte Warnung an alle (um dem Titel des Threads mal gerecht zu werden  ).

Hier noch mal der Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Fully-LTS_W0Q...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GTdanni (8. Juli 2007)

Los zuschlagen !!!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Force-Shimano...62QQihZ012QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

P.S. Bis eben war der SF noch bei 149â¬  

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (8. Juli 2007)

Noch was Feines!!!! Leider zu Groß für mich 
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZR-1-0-Rennrad-Alu-Rahmen-kaum-gebraucht_W0QQitemZ180137161929QQihZ008QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Juli 2007)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZR-1-0-Rennra...ucht_W0QQitemZ180137161929QQihZ008QQcategoryZ 32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Vielleicht....
Ich hätte es schon gerne....
Hach, warum muss das denn so schön sein....
Mist...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (8. Juli 2007)

Da ich nun zu einem Titanrahmen gekommen bin,
gebe ich mein Zaskar her.
Bevor ich es allerdings in die Bucht werfe, biete ich es dem Schwamm an 

Wer also Interesse hat meldet sich bitte per PN.


----------



## versus (8. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Da ich nun zu einem Titanrahmen gekommen bin,



echt ? was kist es denn nun geworden ???


----------



## DieÖligeKette (8. Juli 2007)

Er hier

Erstmal, langfristig möchte ich aber ein Lightning


----------



## Boramaniac (9. Juli 2007)

An alle GT-Fans:

 *GT LTS 5*   -   *GT LTS 1*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laxerone (9. Juli 2007)

warnung an alle: auf dieses bike werde ich bieten

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-gebrau...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (9. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Er hier
> 
> Erstmal, langfristig möchte ich aber ein Lightning



aaahhh das hatte ich auch unter beobachtung - feines bike. es muss nur der pirate bapper weg


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Juli 2007)

Die Dame des Hauses freut sich übrigens gerade einen Keks...  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EWA:PIC&viewitem=&item=160132644981&rd=1&rd=1

YES! Obwohl ich mich, glaub ich, erst so richtig freue wenn ich ihn ausgepackt hab...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. Juli 2007)

versus schrieb:


> aaahhh das hatte ich auch unter beobachtung - feines bike. es muss nur der pirate bapper weg



Muss mir nurnoch jemanden suchen der mir den ordentlich strahlt!
Oder wie bearbeite ich den am besten?


----------



## oldman (9. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Muss mir nurnoch jemanden suchen der mir den ordentlich strahlt!
> Oder wie bearbeite ich den am besten?



gütiger Himmel, an dem Ding wirst Du doch nicht herumstrahlen  . Es gibt für Titanoberflächen spezielle Poliertücher, einmal extrafein für Spiegeleffekt und einmal etwas gröber für gebürstet. 
Geh mal auf www.kocmo.de , da hat's sowas; oder ruf die Jungs mal an und frage wie sowas geht, bevor Du einen Marin bestrahlst.

Man kann auch mit gaaaaaanz feiner Stahlwolle an den Rahmen gehen, um den Bürsteffekt wieder herzustellen.

ts ts ts bestrahlen will er einen Titanrahmen, tststs diese Jugend.... ich brauch jetzt dringend `n Bier


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. Juli 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> ... diese Jugend...



Erstmal danke für die Blumen 

Das Poliervlies bei Kocmo habe ich gesehen,
aber 10 Euro für ein Stück finde ich doch etwas happich!
Die Dinger gibts auch beim Maler um die Ecke denke ich.
Gaaaaaanz fein, ich werds mir zu Herzen nehmen!


----------



## Raze (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

was ist mit dem?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Titanium-Xiz...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nur noch Single Speed tauglich?

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## oldman (10. Juli 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist mit dem?
> 
> ...



wieso? der Verkäufer hat einen auf Single umgerüstet, einen jedoch nicht. Diesen wiederum verkauft er.
Auf einem der Bilder sieht man ja die Ausfaller - voll schalterkompatibel.
cheers


----------



## Raze (10. Juli 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> wieso? der Verkäufer hat einen auf Single umgerüstet, einen jedoch nicht. Diesen wiederum verkauft er.
> Auf einem der Bilder sieht man ja die Ausfaller - voll schalterkompatibel.
> cheers



Hallo,

das habe ich mit meinem Hauptschulabschluß-Englisch jetzt auch rausgefunden, hat halt etwas länger gedauert. Nur leider verschickt der Verkäufer nicht nach Deutschland.

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## Kruko (10. Juli 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das habe ich mit meinem Hauptschulabschluß-Englisch jetzt auch rausgefunden, hat halt etwas länger gedauert. Nur leider verschickt der Verkäufer nicht nach Deutschland.
> 
> Viele Grüsse raze



Einfach mal nett anfragen. So von wegen GT Fan und Sammler. Oft geht dann doch etwas  Wünsche Dir viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (10. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Muss mir nurnoch jemanden suchen der mir den ordentlich strahlt!
> Oder wie bearbeite ich den am besten?



Hallo!

Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, denn habe den letzten Titanium ´94 bei Pirate gesehen, aber waren die nicht generell so matt und dunkel wie auf dem Foto zu sehen. Würde da noch ein wenig abwarten bevor Du Hand anlegst.

Titanspezis an die Front... 

So, endlich ist der Xizang da!     ABER, wer hat ne XT U Brake für mich??? Bitteeeee...


----------



## Boramaniac (10. Juli 2007)

*Partner-Auktion: **2 x GT Arette* .... - ... Bilder


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Juli 2007)

wer will,wer will,wer hat noch nicht?


http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-Now-GT-TIT...7QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


auch sehr sehr schön. das zaskar aller zaskars  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1991-GT...4QQihZ011QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

der rahmen braucht natürlich neue decals.



 und das ist was für sts und lts fahrer ohne stöckli-lager.


http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-STS-Spar...7QQihZ019QQcategoryZ42317QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oldman (10. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wer will,wer will,wer hat noch nicht?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-Now-GT-TIT...7QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...




der Bock hat 20", wenn ich von dem Teil falle, breche ich mir's Genick, so hoch ist das


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. Juli 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, denn habe den letzten Titanium ´94 bei Pirate gesehen, aber waren die nicht generell so matt und dunkel wie auf dem Foto zu sehen. Würde da noch ein wenig abwarten bevor Du Hand anlegst.
> 
> ...



Ich hab noch eine XT U-Brake 

Klick


----------



## kingmoe (10. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-Now-GT-TIT...7QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Schei$$e, der Bock würde gut passen. Aber ich suche eher einen Rahmen und wenn ich den ganzen Kram verticken will, bleibt am Ende nach 120$ Porto und Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer von ein horrender Rahmenpreis über...
Also ich bin raus und suche weiter.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (10. Juli 2007)

versus schrieb:


> übrigens ist alain wieder in der bucht unterwegs:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130130993585&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1





gt-heini schrieb:


> Also los GT-Hinterland. Your Chance



Meins,meins,meins


----------



## hoeckle (10. Juli 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Meins,meins,meins



Sauber!! Glückwunsch! Das nenn ich doch mal einen angemessenen Preis....


----------



## korat (10. Juli 2007)

sehr schön!
ich denke, langsam sollte ich mal ausmessen, welche rennradgröße ich eigentlich benötige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (10. Juli 2007)

so leute,es ist mal wieder an der zeit diesem thread zu entsprechen.    



http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mtn-SX-Mtn-Sp...9QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. Juli 2007)

Wie, ist das etwa kein GT?


----------



## kingmoe (11. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Wie, ist das etwa kein GT?



Ein getarntes YETI!


----------



## versus (11. Juli 2007)

ich hatte den mann schon darauf hingewiesen (warum auch immer - das ist so ein innerer trieb) und zur antwort erhalten:

"ich habe es selbst so gekauft 11und habe nichts verändert so ist es von der USA in amerika´gekauft worden"

das klärt doch alles, oder ?


----------



## Kruko (11. Juli 2007)

Da fragt man sich wie viel Promille man braucht bzw. welche Droge man nehmen muss um so etwas zu kaufen  

Und dann noch unbelehrbar. Das sind die richtigen


----------



## gt-kolli (11. Juli 2007)

eee Folll geillll wolle kauf vür mein Samlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. Juli 2007)

es wird noch besser:

ich: 
"wenn das so ist, dann haben sie ein plagiat gekauft!"

schlaumeier:
"ich habe mit anderen fahräder alles verglichen 1und sehen genauso aus 1ich habe es so in der usa mitgebracht bekommen und wie shon mal geschrieben auch nichts verändert!!SO UND MEHR KANN ICH IHENEN DAZU NICHT SCHREIBEN !!!ICH BIN LEIHE UND HABE ES WIE SCHON MAL ERWÄHNT SO AUS DER USA BEKOMMEN !ABER SIE VERKAUFEN DOCH SELBST FAHRÄDER UND VERKAUFEN SIE IM INTERNET BEI EBAY !!WIESO WOLLEN SIE HIER ERHLICHEN LEUTEN LAUFEND IRGEND WAS DAZU SCHREIBEN ICH KANN MICH NUR NOCHMAL WIEDERHOLEN SO IST ES AUS DER USA MITGEBRACHT WORDEN!!"

tja was soll man da noch sagen - leihenhaft...


----------



## Kruko (11. Juli 2007)

Ist ja ein toller Hecht, Dein Schlaumeier 

Hat es mit anderen Rädern verglichen. Vielleicht hätte er es einmal mit einem GT vergleichen sollen 

Fahr am besten mal schnell rüber und erklär ihm das mal von wegen GT


----------



## LLcoolfreak (11. Juli 2007)

Dieses bike wurde wirklich in den Staaten verkauft (google sei dank), ich glaube dem typen sogar, das er nicht weiß, das es ein Walmart bike zu $60,- ist.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (11. Juli 2007)

Genau: Klick


----------



## hoeckle (11. Juli 2007)

Und das ganze unter dem Reiter "toys", noch nicht einmal "sports"....

Die werden wissen warum....

Und ich suche verzweifelt die doppelte Federung. Meint er vorne und hinten oder vorne rechts und links...?????


----------



## DieÖligeKette (11. Juli 2007)

Einmal reschts und einmahl lünks, bissu blint odah waas???


----------



## zaskar76 (12. Juli 2007)

Suchen die nicht lauter Leute hier?

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-SEATPOST-RIN...QQihZ020QQcategoryZ106951QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DieÖligeKette (12. Juli 2007)

Bevor ich meine Moots hatte war ich danach händeringend auf der Suche!

Aber jetzt wird ja eh alles anders


----------



## Kruko (12. Juli 2007)

"Er" lernt es immer noch nicht  oder  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mtn-SX-Mtn-Sp...2QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Man könnte echt :kotz:


----------



## marc077 (12. Juli 2007)

ich glaube, es wird eher eine moby POST anstatt der moby DEUCE gesucht, oder?
also, innerhalb der naechsten 365 tage tut sich radtechnisch was bei mir. dann passt meine 26,8er moby POST auch nit mehr und ich wuerd sie hier veroeffentlichen.
und uebrigens: die umgerechnet 61 dollar sind absolut zu viel, viel zu viel, fuer ne deuce.

gruss, marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> "Er" lernt es immer noch nicht  oder
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mtn-SX-Mtn-Sp...2QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Man könnte echt :kotz:



vielleicht könnte ihn noch der ein oder andere auf seinen kleinen lapsus hinweisen - freue mich schon jetzt auf die antworten


----------



## Kruko (12. Juli 2007)

versus schrieb:


> vielleicht könnte ihn noch der ein oder andere auf seinen kleinen lapsus hinweisen - freue mich schon jetzt auf die antworten



bin dabei. Habe ihn heute morgen schon angeschrieben. Mal sehen was kommt

Und hier die Antwort!



> ES IST SO VON DER USA MITGEBRACHT WORDEN UND IM ORGINAL ZUSYTND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zaskar76 (12. Juli 2007)

marc077 schrieb:


> ich glaube, es wird eher eine moby POST anstatt der moby DEUCE gesucht, oder?


Wo? HIER?


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2007)

versus schrieb:


> vielleicht könnte ihn noch der ein oder andere auf seinen kleinen lapsus hinweisen - freue mich schon jetzt auf die antworten



Da habe auch ich mir mal den spass erlaubt 

Folgendes kam als Antwort auf meine Frage "Sind Sie sich denn sicher, dass es sich um ein GT handelt? Kenne mich net so gut aus" lol   :

WIR HABEN E SO VON UNEREM SCHWAGER MITGEBRACHT BEKOMMEN !UND SO WAR ES MIT DEN GT ABZEICHEN WIR HABEN DA NICHTS VERÄNDERT !ABER WIR HABEN SO EINE GROSSE FERIENALAGE UND DA STEHEN DIE FAHRÄDER NUR RUM!!VON DAHER BRAUCHEN WIR MAL WIEDER PLATZ !!DESWEGEN MACHEN WIR EIN BISSCHEN LEER SONST KOMMT IMMER MEHR DABEI !!!!WENN SIE INTESS HABEN KANN ICH IHNEN SOGAR SOFORTKAUF ANBIETEN

Na, dann werde ich ihm mal einen zwanni anbieten - mal gucken, was er antwortet...


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2007)

d.h. ich wollte unbedingt noch von ihm wissen, ob es eine "GT-Gravur, da wo man den Sattel reinsteckt" gibt...

fies, oder?


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> d.h. ich wollte unbedingt noch von ihm wissen, ob es eine "GT-Gravur, da wo man den Sattel reinsteckt" gibt...
> 
> fies, oder?



FEHLER !!!!! Schaut was er geschrieben hat:

daist eine gravur und eine nummer eingestanst kann aber schlecht lesen da es so klein ist muss mean eine laupe nehmen 11saber gravur ist vorhanden !!ICH BIN NOCH 10 MINUTEN AM PC DANN BIN ICH BIS HEUTE ABEND WEG

...kam als Antwort

Echt Leute, bei sowas verliert man doch den Glauben an Ebay. Nur Betrüger am Start. (Habe ihm gesagt, dass er ein unschlagbares Angebot bekommt, wenn das bike eine GT-Gravur hat - ich Laie)

Schön, dass es dieses Forum gibt - ist das einzige was meinen Glauben an die Menschheit aufrecht hält...


----------



## zaskar76 (12. Juli 2007)

Ich denke dieses Rad interessiert keine Sau und wenn es doch einer kauft dann eh nur weil er irgend ein Rad will und nicht weil er GT gut findet....


----------



## Kruko (12. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> FEHLER !!!!! Schaut was er geschrieben hat:
> 
> daist eine gravur und eine nummer eingestanst kann aber schlecht lesen da es so klein ist muss mean eine laupe nehmen 11saber gravur ist vorhanden !!ICH BIN NOCH 10 MINUTEN AM PC DANN BIN ICH BIS HEUTE ABEND WEG
> 
> ...




Da bist Du ja noch gut weggekommen. Bei mir droht er schon  



> PASSEN SIE MAL AUF !!ICH BIN SELBST RECHTSANWALT UND WEIS WAS ICH VERKAUFE !!ORGINAL FAHRAD AUS DER USA !!ANSONSTEN KÜMERN SIE SICH UM IHRE AUKTIONEN UNDVERKÄUFE DIES IE JA SEHR GUT TÄTIGEN !SOLLTEN SIE MICH NOCHEIMAL BELÄSTIGEN WERDEN SIE EIN SCHREIBEN WEGEN NÖTIGUNG BEKOMMEN !!! MEINE ANGESTELLTEN KÖNNEN SICH MAL MIT IHREN AUKTIONEN UND ANGEBOTEN VON IHREN BILDER BESHÄFTIGEN !!
> MFG.DR. RECHTSANWALT *****



Die Sterne stehen übrigends für den Namen. Habe aber in Kaiserslautern und Umgebung keinen Anwalt gefunden. Bei dem Deutsch verliere ich auch die Wertschätzung an einem Jura-Studium


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Juli 2007)

war gestern mit freunden im kino und habe danach von dieser geschichte erzählt.
wir sind übereingekommen das wir ihn heute,jeder einzeln, anschreiben werden. 



fortsetzung in diesem lichtspielforum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> war gestern mit freunden im kino und habe danach von dieser geschichte erzählt.
> wir sind übereingekommen das wir ihn heute,jeder einzeln, anschreiben werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr Ihr - Darum gefällt es mir hier so gut - VIELE MOTIVIERTE BIKER

Zu unserem DR. RECHTSANWALT - welche aAngestellten meint der? Die seiner "Ferienanlage" oder die seiner "Kanzlei"? Wie albern kann denn einer alleine sein?

Hoffentlich gehts bald weiter


----------



## Kruko (12. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Zu unserem DR. RECHTSANWALT - welche aAngestellten meint der? Die seiner "Ferienanlage" oder die seiner "Kanzlei"? Wie albern kann denn einer alleine sein?
> 
> Hoffentlich gehts bald weiter



Das weiß er wahrscheinlich selbst nicht  . Bin aber auch schon jetzt gespannt auf die Antworten die David & Co erhalten


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2007)

wie toll! immer feste druff!
ich habe später noch einen termin mit unserem (büro) anwalt - den könnte ich ja mal nach einem kollegen fragen, der durch raffinierte rechtschreibung auffällt, obwohl er einen doktortitel trägt...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (12. Juli 2007)

Obwohl ich ja nun fast aus euren Reihen ausgeschieden bin
(Marin ist angekommen und Zaskar komplett zerlegt),
musste ich mich dem Rechtsanwalt doch auch mal offenbaren.


----------



## Boramaniac (12. Juli 2007)

Ich hab ihn auch angeschrieben... Antwort von ihm:



> NEIN ES WAR EIN GESCHENK AUS DER USA !!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (12. Juli 2007)

Frage schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das wirklich ein GT Rahmen, können Sie mir die Rahmennummer nennen?
> Welche Grösse hat der Rahmen und was für eine Schaltung ist verbaut?
> Ich hatte früher auch mal ein GT Fahrrad und würde mir gerne wieder eins zulegen!
> Bitte entschuldigen Sie meine vielen Fragen,
> nur eins noch, ist die Trinkflasche neu oder gebraucht?





			
				Antwort schrieb:
			
		

> WIR HABEN ES SO VON DER USA MITGEBRAHT BEKOMMEN !SO WIE ES WAR UND IST SO HABE ICH ES BESCHRIEBEN !ALLES WAS DRAUF STEHT VON DER BEZEICHNUNG !ICH SELBST HABE NICHT VIEL AHNUNG UND KANN NUR DAS SCHREIBEN WAS AUF DEM FAHRAD STEHT WIE SCHON EBEN ERWÄHNT ES WAR SO AUS DER USA MITGEBRACHT WORDEN !UND STEHT NUR IN UNSERER FERIENANLGAGE HERUM VON DAHER VERKAUFEN WIR ES



Besonders einfallsreich ist er ja nicht grad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (12. Juli 2007)

so, zurück zu den interessanten Themen:
http://cgi.ebay.it/ATTENZIONE-INTRO...ryZ27948QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
unser italienischer Xizangbesitzer beschaisst: auf das Bike bietet annapasta122112; hat eine einzige Bewertung und die kommt von wem wohl? Ja, vom Xizang-Besitzer...

Lasst den Kerl verhungern, ich würde ihm seine Gurke nicht abkaufen, eher die Auktion tierisch hochbieten, dann zieht er mit, dann kurz vor Schluss Gebot zurückziehen und er kauft sich den Bock selber ab und zahlt ebay Gebühren. Orschloch.

so long


----------



## mountymaus (12. Juli 2007)

Schaut mal er wird ständig gefragt!! Verkäufer hat am 12.7. hinzugefügt:


ACHTUNG ICH HABE HIER SO VIELE FRAGEN ZU BEANTWORTEN

DA ICH MICH MIT FAHRÄDERN ÜBERHAUPT NICHT AUSKENNE !KANN ICH NUR ANGEBEN WAS AUF DEM FAHRAD STEHT********* !ES IST SO MITGEBRACHT WORDEN AUS DER USA !**************IM ROHR DES FAHRADSITZES BEFINDET SICH NOCH EIN STEMPEL ODER NUMMER


----------



## DieÖligeKette (12. Juli 2007)




----------



## salzbrezel (13. Juli 2007)

@ ölige Kette

Sex sells?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=59902&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Was hast du dafür gemacht, damit deine Freundin sich so ablichten lässt? Den Trick will ich wissen ;-)


----------



## mountymaus (13. Juli 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Was hast du dafür gemacht, damit deine Freundin sich so ablichten lässt? Den Trick will ich wissen ;-)



Vielleicht reicht es ja einfach mal nett zu fragen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (13. Juli 2007)

Wenn du dir mal ansiehst wieviel Klicks in der kurzen Zeit daruf gelandet sind...
Aber wie kommt ihr auf das schmale Brett das meine Freundin solch alte Hände hat?

Wer bei der Google Bildersuche einmal Moots eingeben würde...


----------



## oldman (13. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Wenn du dir mal ansiehst wieviel Klicks in der kurzen Zeit daruf gelandet sind...
> Aber wie kommt ihr auf das schmale Brett das meine Freundin solch alte Hände hat?
> 
> Wer bei der Google Bildersuche einmal Moots eingeben würde...



das Bild hat'n Bart. Die abgebildete Dame ist mittlerweile vermutlich im Vorruhestand... 
Schöne Stütze allerdings.


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Juli 2007)

was für die damen oder die etwas kleineren unter uns...... 



http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-Frame-Sh...3QQihZ018QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (13. Juli 2007)

Und es geht in die nächste Runde  

Zumindest wird er billiger. Wer will, wer hat noch nicht geschrieben

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EWA:VRI&viewitem=&item=150141787281&rd=1&rd=1

Mich wundert es, dass die Auktionnen immer nur 24 h laufen. 

Zumindest mach er so das große E reich   Jeden Tag neu einstellen und die Einstellgebühr zahlen


----------



## Lousa (13. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wer will, wer hat noch nicht geschrieben



Frage ist raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (13. Juli 2007)

Mann, Du hast doch schon eins....
XiZang


----------



## oldman (13. Juli 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Mann, Du hast doch schon eins....
> XiZang



ich schäme mich ja auch ein bisschen. 
Nee, der Verkäufer hat sich bis 700 mit einem Zweitaccount gepusht, das habe ich so nebenbei rausgefunden.
Wie ich dann dran war, wollte ich halt wissen, wo die Sache endet. Und ja, ab 700 hat dann keiner mehr richtig geboten. Mein Sniper war auf 730 eingestellt, ich wollte ja wirklich nur spielen...
Naja, jetzt kriegt mein Frauchen eben mein 16.5" Xizang und ich nehme das 18".
Das Gerümpel, welches dranhängt, werfe ich in die Bucht; dann noch den blauen Zaskar Race meiner Liebsten versilbern - somit kommt der Xizang richtig günstig.
Wie gesagt, ich wollte eigentlich nicht kaufen, das hat sich dann so ergeben, ist mir beinahe schon peinlich.


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Juli 2007)

Ob er für ihn ist sei mal dahin gestellt, ich glaub das ist nen 18"

Edit: Dann wohl doch...


----------



## Kruko (13. Juli 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> ich schäme mich ja auch ein bisschen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich wollte eigentlich nicht kaufen, das hat sich dann so ergeben, ist mir beinahe schon peinlich.



Das kann ja jeder sagen  . 

Aber trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch. Wenn ich an dem Preis denke für welchen ich meinen Rahmen gekauft habe


----------



## oldman (13. Juli 2007)

menno, dass hier immer alles so breitgetreten wird....








  irgendwie freue ich mich doch ein ganz kleines bisschen, trotz leichtem unverständnis an der heimatfront...


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn ich an dem Preis denke für welchen ich meinen Rahmen gekauft habe



Denk an dein Psyclone, dann scheint dir wieder Sonne aus`m...


----------



## mountymaus (13. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und es geht in die nächste Runde
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EWA:VRI&viewitem=&item=150141787281&rd=1&rd=1



Ich habe mal folgende Frage gestellt und bin gespannt was da für eine Antwort kommt: 
Hallo, ich würde gern mal wissen wieviel Zoll der Rahmen groß ist.
Warum sieht das Fahhrad so anders aus als die anderen Räder von GT? Irgendwie ist die Geometrie doch ein wenig anders.


----------



## Kruko (13. Juli 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Denk an dein Psyclone, dann scheint dir wieder Sonne aus`m...



Danke für den Mitgefühl  

Jetzt geht es mir gleich schon viel besser.


----------



## cleiende (13. Juli 2007)

Na ja, so ganz abartig war der Preis für ein komplettes Rad nicht. Wäre ich diese Jahr nach Sardinien in Urlaub gefahren wäre ich auch dabei gewesen.
Ist keine Schande alter Mann!



oldman schrieb:


> ich schäme mich ja auch ein bisschen.
> Nee, der Verkäufer hat sich bis 700 mit einem Zweitaccount gepusht, das habe ich so nebenbei rausgefunden.
> Wie ich dann dran war, wollte ich halt wissen, wo die Sache endet. Und ja, ab 700 hat dann keiner mehr richtig geboten. Mein Sniper war auf 730 eingestellt, ich wollte ja wirklich nur spielen...
> Naja, jetzt kriegt mein Frauchen eben mein 16.5" Xizang und ich nehme das 18".
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (14. Juli 2007)

Überleg dir das gut Nicolai, das handling des Bikes wird sich mit 18" gewaltig verändern...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (14. Juli 2007)

Probieren geht über studieren!

Glückwunsch, tolles Rad, toller Preis  

Wie hoch sind denn die Versandkosten aus Bella Italia?


----------



## zaskar76 (14. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Probieren geht über studieren!


Stimmt, aber wenn einer nach sagen wir mal.... 3000000 verschieden HT-Rahmen  sagt das er mit nem 16" xizang am besten klar kommt, und er auch bei´m Zaskar das 16" - Modell ganz klar seinen 18" Modellen vorgezogen hat ist die chance das er bei diesem wechsel glücklich wird äusserst gering...


----------



## oldman (14. Juli 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber wenn einer nach sagen wir mal.... 3000000 verschieden HT-Rahmen  sagt das er mit nem 16" xizang am besten klar kommt, und er auch bei´m Zaskar das 16" - Modell ganz klar seinen 18" Modellen vorgezogen hat ist die chance das er bei diesem wechsel glücklich wird äusserst gering...



ich kann's ja immer noch zu nem völlig überzogenen Preis hier im Forum verkaufen...


----------



## salzbrezel (14. Juli 2007)

@oldman

Wenn du beim Auseinanderreissen des Xizangs den Flaschenhalter loswerden willst...
Ich würde ihn gerne nehmen wollen!

Gruß...


----------



## mountymaus (14. Juli 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich habe mal folgende Frage gestellt und bin gespannt was da für eine Antwort kommt:
> Hallo, ich würde gern mal wissen wieviel Zoll der Rahmen groß ist.
> Warum sieht das Fahhrad so anders aus als die anderen Räder von GT? Irgendwie ist die Geometrie doch ein wenig anders.



Antwort, haltet Euch fest....   

ES IST AUS DER USA DAS MOUTAIN BIKE ICH HABE ES SO MITGEBRACHT BEKOMMMEN !RAHMENGRÖSSE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (14. Juli 2007)

Vögel gibts...


----------



## hoeckle (15. Juli 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> Mein Sniper war auf 730 eingestellt,



Pfuii.... Mit Sniper arbeiten, wie unsportlich....  Falls dir der 18` zu groß sein sollte hätte ich noch das! Sollte von der Größe passen und wäre bereit gg. entsprechenden Wertausgleich.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. Juli 2007)

Ein schicker Merlin, sehr lecker!


----------



## GT-Man (15. Juli 2007)

Zaskar Rahmen schon bei $485  :

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1991-GT...4QQihZ011QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Und dann noch mit 98er Decals, tsts.

Dann besser für $69,99 den Avalanche-Sofortkauf. Leider liefert er nicht nach D:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1997-Vintage-GT...7QQihZ015QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oldman (15. Juli 2007)

moin,

nochmal zurück zu dem italienischen Xizang. An dem Teil hängt eine komisch Kurbel dran; ich habe keine Ahnung was es ist.
Da die Kommunikation mit dem Verkäufer mithilfe eines Übersetzungsroboters stattfindet, macht's wenig Sinn da grossnachzufragen.
Hat einer von Euch eine Idee, was das sein soll?
danke


----------



## Bastieeeh (15. Juli 2007)

GT ZR 1.0 - besten Dank an alle, die nicht mitgeboten haben! ;-)


----------



## Kruko (15. Juli 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> GT ZR 1.0 - besten Dank an alle, die nicht mitgeboten haben! ;-)



a.)   zu groß
b.)   ich habe einen  

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Teil.  

Leider fehlen Steuersatz und Gabel. Die waren unter anderem früher bei den Rahmensets dabei.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. Juli 2007)

Hat vieleicht jemand sowas abzugeben Klick


----------



## LLcoolfreak (15. Juli 2007)

Was für eine Beschreibung! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Markenmountainbike-MEGALEICHT-fahrbereit_W0QQitemZ250143342340QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zaskar76 (15. Juli 2007)

Ich liebe es immer wieder wenn ich solche Teile finde und wenn sie dann hier gepostet werden!
Echt, mir scheint die Sonne aus´m Ar$ch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (15. Juli 2007)

Wurde das Bike SO von GT angeboten???


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juli 2007)

Wenn ich die Gemeinde noch mal (um Zurückhaltung) bitten dürfte, so würde ich gerne dieses hier ersteigern:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280134475506

endlich mal meine Größe *und* Farbe!


----------



## Backfisch (16. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ300130905809QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Okay, der ist groß... aber soo groß?


----------



## Ketterechts (16. Juli 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ich liebe es immer wieder wenn ich solche Teile finde und wenn sie dann hier gepostet werden!
> Echt, mir scheint die Sonne aus´m Ar$ch...




Ich weis ja nicht , aber ne Artikelbeschreibung in der jegliche Hinweise auf Hersteller - steht ja groß und breit auf dem Rahmen - und Komponenten fehlen , machen mich ja immer etwas argwöhnisch - könnte ja auch geklaut sein und mit der miesen Beschreibung taucht das Bike natürlich in keiner gängigen Suche auf - oder aber der Kerl hat so wenig Ahnung von dem Bike , das es ihm recht geschieht wenn er keinen guten Preis bekommt , was mit dem Post hier eher unwahrscheinlich ist - war wohl nix mit Schnäppchenjagd - 
Womit mal wieder der Ruf laut wird - die Posts entsprechend des Threadtitels zu machen und dieser Thread war gedacht vor miesen Plagiaten und Betrügern zu warnen und nicht jede Auktion mit nem GT hier zu veröffentlichen - neuer Thread mit neuem Titel und schon passt es wieder


----------



## zaskar76 (16. Juli 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> neuer Thread mit neuem Titel und schon passt es wieder



fragt sich nur wie lange...


----------



## Backfisch (17. Juli 2007)

Also... seitdem ich den Thread kenne ist er doch hauptsächlich ein "GT bei eBay"-Thread, vielleicht sollte man sich damit mal abfinden.


----------



## GT-Man (17. Juli 2007)

Wieder kein Zaskar:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-fra...3QQihZ015QQcategoryZ22679QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mountymaus (18. Juli 2007)

Und wieder hat der Forumschwamm zugeschlagen.....  

Ein GT LTS 1 aus den Staaten


----------



## Raze (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

in England gibt es ein 18 Zoll Titan Lightning

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Lightning-...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. Juli 2007)

Ich bin wegen Geldmangels raus


----------



## Raze (21. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich bin wegen Geldmangels raus



Hallo,

verkaufe doch das MARIN! Dann hast Du das, was Du schon immer wolltest.

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. Juli 2007)

Ihr machts mir nicht leicht!
Da ich wirklich total pleite bin und nicht auf gut dünken den Marin anbieten
und dann doch nicht loswerden möchte (sitze ja noch auf dem Zaskarrahmen),
würde ich mich hinreisssen lassen den Marin Team Titanium und den Zaskarrahmen
gegen das Lightning zu tauschen!
Sprich: Interessenten ersteigern den Lightning und bekommen dafür meine beiden Rahmen.


----------



## kingmoe (22. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ihr machts mir nicht leicht!
> Da ich wirklich total pleite bin und nicht auf gut dünken den Marin anbieten
> und dann doch nicht loswerden möchte (sitze ja noch auf dem Zaskarrahmen),
> würde ich mich hinreisssen lassen den Marin Team Titanium und den Zaskarrahmen
> ...



So, Salz in die Wunde  
Auf jeden Fall verschickt er nach Deutschland, ich habe mal nachgefragt. Aber mir ist er eigentlich zu klein...


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Juli 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> So, Salz in die Wunde
> Auf jeden Fall verschickt er nach Deutschland, ich habe mal nachgefragt. Aber mir ist er eigentlich zu klein...



Jau macht er  

Ist zwar nicht billig aber immerhin machbar .

Mir würde er übrigens genau passen und deshalb werd ich die Sache auch genau beobachten - immerhin bin ich meinen Zassi Rahmen ja los - Tschuldigung für noch mehr Salz


----------



## Kruko (22. Juli 2007)

Und noch ein bischen Salz. Die Wunde wird richtig schön brennen  

Bin gestern fast 80 km mit dem Xizang gefahren und es war herrlich. Der Rahmen ist super komfortabel. Man braucht fast kein Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Juli 2007)

Ihr Schweine!

  


Wie gesagt, sollte sich jemand für den Tausch hinreissen lassen können...
Ist doch ein fairer Deal, oder?
Also 200 hätt ich gern für das Zaskar und 400 hab ich für das Marin berappt,
ich denke mal in diesem Dunstkreis wird das Lightning auch einschlagen.

Mal schaun was da noch so geht


----------



## Elge (22. Juli 2007)

servus,

bin auf diese Auktion gestoßen und wollte mir evtl. das Bike ersteigern.
Was haltet Ihr davon bzw. was würdet Ihr ausgeben?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-I-drive-5-Ful...sPageNameZWD7VQQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## kingmoe (22. Juli 2007)

Elge schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> bin auf diese Auktion gestoßen und wollte mir evtl. das Bike ersteigern.
> Was haltet Ihr davon bzw. was würdet Ihr ausgeben?
> ...



Bei gutem technischen Zustand würde ich dafür schon bis 800,- Taler hinlegen.

Ich habe ja ein sehr ähnlich aufgebautes und finde es prima. Das bei ebay hat einen besseren Dämpfer, dafür habe ich bessere Laufräder, Bremsen sind die gleichen, die Gabeln nehmen sich nicht viel.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Juli 2007)

Na Mädels, wer ist Schneemann?

Da http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330147416078&rd=1&rd=1
war ja das halbe GT-Forum dran....


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Juli 2007)

Kommando zurück!

So wie es aussieht ist mein Zaskarrahmen verkauft worden,
also kann ich mein Angebot bzgl. Tausch nicht mehr einhalten!

Sollte das "Schwammmitglied" den Rahmen wider Erwarten doch nicht wollen,
tue ich das hier kund!



Btw: Den Marin + Zaskarerlös würde ich jedoch für das Lightning springen lassen


----------



## oldman (22. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Na Mädels, wer ist Schneemann?
> 
> Da http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330147416078&rd=1&rd=1
> war ja das halbe GT-Forum dran....



Gott gütiger, da war sogar "deralex" dran, der zerschiesst normalerweise nur Kurbelauktionen....


----------



## cleiende (23. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Na Mädels, wer ist Schneemann?
> 
> Da http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330147416078&rd=1&rd=1
> war ja das halbe GT-Forum dran....



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist diese Auktion auch nicht vorher durch diesen Thread gezogen worden.
Das bedeutet doch wohl auch, daß der Thread zukünftig seinem ursprünglichen Zweck zugeführt werden könnte, der Warnung vor Fakes und Müll.


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht sollte man dann aber einen neuen Thread starten wo gezielt auf besondere angebote oder auch Teile hingewiesen wird. Ich persönlich finde es nicht schlecht, wenn man seine Kaufambitionen kundtun kann und wir uns nicht gegenseitig hochbieten. Wenn ein Forumsmitglied etwas verkaufen will, so könnte er das ja auch erst einmal in diesem Thread kundtun. Ich kaufe ja auch lieber von Leuten die ich zumindest etwas aus dem Forum kenne. 

Wie steht Ihr dazu?

Manni

(der gestern leider 2 Mal überboten wurde, aber trotzdem etwas tolles gekauft hat..... )


----------



## cleiende (23. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...Ich persönlich finde es nicht schlecht, wenn man seine Kaufambitionen kundtun kann und wir uns nicht gegenseitig hochbieten...



Wieso? Wenn zwei gleichzeitig Interesse haben muss das nicht heißen dass einer zurückzieht. Es erleichtert u.U. höchstens das Abschätzen wie hoch geboten wird.


----------



## Kruko (23. Juli 2007)

Ich für meinen Teil halte die Idee von Manni sehr sinnvoll.  Teilweise ist es auch so, dass zwei gleichwertige Artikel drin sind und man sich so absprechen kann, wer auf welchen bietet. Soll aber auch nicht heißen, wenn einer schreibt, dass er es haben will, alle anderen zurückziehen müssen.

Ob man dafür einen neuen Thread aufmachen muss, sei dahin gestellt. Es würde das ganze auf jeden Fall übersichtlicher machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (23. Juli 2007)

So hatte ich das auch gedacht. Ich bin halt auch für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Juli 2007)

Wo ist denn der Lightning geblieben?


----------



## Raze (24. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Lightning geblieben?



SOFORTKAUF?

Viele Grüsse Raze


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube die Option gab es da nicht.
Aber selbst da sollte die Auktion noch zu sehen sein, oder?
Vieleicht ein selfmadesofortkauf


----------



## oliversen (25. Juli 2007)

Als Xizang beschriebener Lightning in den Staaten....
http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-GT-Xiz...6QQihZ006QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oliversen


----------



## kingmoe (25. Juli 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Als Xizang beschriebener Lightning in den Staaten....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-GT-Xiz...6QQihZ006QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> oliversen



Mal sehen, ob er nach D verschickt.


----------



## Janikulus (25. Juli 2007)

hey aus dem Bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=60746&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juli 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> hey aus dem Bikemarkt:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=60746&sort=1&cat=all&page=1



Zu groß


----------



## kingmoe (26. Juli 2007)

Xizang/Lightning:



kingmoe schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob er nach D verschickt.



Tut er übrigens nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (26. Juli 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Tut er übrigens nicht.



Wissen die da drüben, dass sie somit weniger für ihre Teile bekommen. 

Da soll einer die Amis verstehen. Er muss doch den Rahmen eh bei der Post aufgeben. Welche Adresse er da drauf schreibt ist doch egal.


----------



## cleiende (26. Juli 2007)

In den USA ist das schon ein ziemlicher Hassel wenn das Paket zurückkommt. Kann es teils verstehen, ich habe da einmal ne massive Retourengebühr an einen Kurierdienst abgedrückt.


----------



## Backfisch (26. Juli 2007)

Ich begrenze manche meiner Auktionen auch auf D/A/CH... aus Erfahrung.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wieder kein Zaskar: sieht eher nach Aggressor aus

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Hammer...3QQihZ003QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## GT-Man (27. Juli 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wieder kein Zaskar: sieht eher nach Aggressor aus
> 
> ...



.... und potthäßlich


----------



## Kruko (27. Juli 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> .... und potthäßlich



stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (27. Juli 2007)

auch kein Zaskar

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Hammer...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (27. Juli 2007)

Meine Damen und Herren Freunde und Fans von GT-Bikes etc. bla..bla...bla

Hat jemand Interesse an diesem Rahmen?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250146659059&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

Also ich schon   Geht jemand mit oder so? Wir müssen uns ja net hochbieten bis ultimo

Greeeez


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Juli 2007)

Hatten wir doch grad 2 Posts weiter oben   



Janikulus schrieb:


> auch kein Zaskar
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Hammer...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (27. Juli 2007)

Nö, den wüstentarn meinte ich doch garnet. Klick nochma.. oder meinste misch net?

PS: noch so'n Ding: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche_W0QQitemZ320141839097QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hab schon mal angehorcht a`la Kevin Sorbo in seinem ersten Spot: Das ist kein Jim Beam...Ähmm GT!


----------



## Janikulus (27. Juli 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hatten wir doch grad 2 Posts weiter oben



oh ja sorry, dachte der agressor sei was anderes gewesen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. Juli 2007)

Dr.Nötigenfalls schrieb:


> Nö, den wüstentarn meinte ich doch garnet. Klick nochma.. oder meinste misch net?
> 
> PS: noch so'n Ding: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche_W0QQitemZ320141839097QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Hab schon mal angehorcht a`la Kevin Sorbo in seinem ersten Spot: Das ist kein Jim Beam...Ähmm GT!



Der Typ ist der totale Knaller, ein kurzer Auszug aus dem Mailkontakt mit ihm:

Mail Nr. 1 um 13 Uhr 58: _Toll tue mich weiter beleidigen und mich falsch verdächtigen.
Bringe den beweis bevor du Leute des betruges bezichtigts.
Lese mal das StGB durch,
Frage wo bis du denn aufgewachsen?_

Mail Nr. 2 um 14 Uhr 13: _§ 186 StGB Üble Nachrede,§ 185 Beleidigung,§ 187 Verleumdung.MAhc nur weiter so.
Den Beweis hat grds.der sich Äußerende führen.Also beweise das das kein GT Bike ist.Stützdich nicht auf Mutmaßungen.

 Also schalte mal dein Hirn ein bevor du drauf los gehst mit dein Mutmaßungen_

Mail Nr. 3 um 14 Uhr 20: _Ach so und eine persönlichkeitsverletzung nach § 823 BGB liegt auch vor.
Mit falschen verbreiterungen würde ich vorsichtig sein._

Mail Nr. 4 um 14 Uhr 24: _Na ja mit dein pobligen 7 bewertungen fehlt es noch weit.
Wohl ein Nötiger der weis was er tut?Bist ja nur neidisch._

Und das alles auf meine Aussage: Das ist kein GT Rahmen.
Sonst habe ich nichts geschrieben und auch nicht auf seine Mails geantwortet.


----------



## mountymaus (28. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Der Typ ist der totale Knaller, ein kurzer Auszug aus dem Mailkontakt mit ihm:
> 
> Mail Nr. 1 um 13 Uhr 58: _Toll tue mich weiter beleidigen und mich falsch verdächtigen.
> Bringe den beweis bevor du Leute des betruges bezichtigts.
> ...




Der hat wohl ´nen nassen Hut auf


----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Der Typ ist der totale Knaller, ein kurzer Auszug aus dem Mailkontakt mit ihm:
> 
> Mail Nr. 1 um 13 Uhr 58: _Toll tue mich weiter beleidigen und mich falsch verdächtigen.
> Bringe den beweis bevor du Leute des betruges bezichtigts.
> ...


Der ist bestimmt mit dem promovierten Rechtsanwalt aus Kaiserslautern, der in seiner Ferienanlage zu viele Räder hat, verwandt Einzig die wirklich gravierende Rechtschreibschwäche fehlt


----------



## oldman (28. Juli 2007)

damit es spannend bleibt, habe ich mich dann auch mal bei dem netten Herrn mit ein paar Fragen gemeldet. 
Mal schauen...  


_Guten Tag,
schönes Bike haben Sie da. Allerdings scheint es mir kein GT zu sein.
Könnten Sie so freundlich sein und noch einmal nachschauen, um welche Marke es sich handelt.
Mich würde auch interessieren, um welches Modell es sich handelt, damit ich dann weiss, was für ein Mountainbike ich ersteigern werde.
Danke und Gruss _


----------



## oldman (28. Juli 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> damit es spannend bleibt, habe ich mich dann auch mal bei dem netten Herrn mit ein paar Fragen gemeldet.
> Mal schauen...
> 
> 
> ...



Antwort:
*Wenn Sie der meinung sind es ist kein GT und ich betrüge,....es zwingt Sie niemand zu kaufen*


Meine Antwort:

_Nochmal guten Tag,
ich verstehe Ihre Reaktion nicht. 
Das Bike finde ich wirklich unheimlich toll und bin extrem daran interessiert. Möchte halt nur ganz genau wissen was es ist.
Meine Kumpels haben alle tolle Bikes und da will ich halt auch endlich mal ein vernünftiges Bike haben.
Ich würde mich total blamieren, wenn ich mit einem neuen Bike auftauche und keine Ahnung habe, was es ist. Die haben nämlich total die Ahnung.
Wie gesagt, checken Sie doch kurz noch mal ab, was es ist und ich kaufe es sofort!
Grüsse_

mal sehen was jetzt kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (28. Juli 2007)

ist das geil!


----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2007)

Du bist ja einer


----------



## mountymaus (28. Juli 2007)

Einfach nur SUPER


----------



## oldman (28. Juli 2007)

so, eben habe ich ein halbes Glas Rotwein in die Tastatur geprustet.... 

_ Ich habe das Bike so erworben. Für 135  kannst du es haben. Habe ja noch andere 2 die wesentlich besser assehen.Geb es so billig her weil es schönheitsmacken hat.Aber wie auf den Foto zu sehen ist hat es alu hohlraumfelgen alsokann es kein klump sein._

und kurz danach hat er mir noch zwei heisse Öfen angeboten, jeweils für'n Fuffi. Kann schlecht beurteilen, um was es sich dabei handelt


----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2007)

Das Rad hat doch zumindest ein Shimano-Schaltwerk


----------



## oliversen (28. Juli 2007)

Wieso kannst denn du das nicht beurteilen???

Das ist doch das neue Dual-Suspension-Urban-Assault-Double-Fender-Rizer-Bar-Downhill-Bike von EXTREME..... Fuer n' Fuffie!!!!

Mann Moe!!!   Zuschlagen bevor es weg iss!!!


 

oliversen





oldman schrieb:


> so, eben habe ich ein halbes Glas Rotwein in die Tastatur geprustet....
> 
> _ Ich habe das Bike so erworben. Für 135  kannst du es haben. Habe ja noch andere 2 die wesentlich besser assehen.Geb es so billig her weil es schönheitsmacken hat.Aber wie auf den Foto zu sehen ist hat es alu hohlraumfelgen alsokann es kein klump sein._
> 
> und kurz danach hat er mir noch zwei heisse Öfen angeboten, jeweils für'n Fuffi. Kann schlecht beurteilen, um was es sich dabei handelt


----------



## korat (28. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der ist bestimmt mit dem promovierten Rechtsanwalt aus Kaiserslautern, der in seiner Ferienanlage zu viele Räder hat, verwandt



der hat sich ja aus dem geschäft zurückgezogen und fährt sein GT jetzt selbst.
er hatte die "frage an den verkäufer" deaktiviert, aber als echter GT-fan lasse ich mich nicht so schnell loswerden. schließlich hat er ja noch eine huffy-fully-auktion laufen, frage ich also dort einfach mal nach:

_Hallo,
Ich fürchte, für ein vollgefedertes Bike bin ich nicht sportlich genug. In Ihrer anderen Auktion bieten Sie jedoch ein GT-Bike an, zu welchem ich ein paar Fragen hätte:
- wie ist die Rahmengröße? (Sitzrohr c-c)
- Länge Oberrohr (c-c)
- die interessante Geometrie weicht von anderen GT-Bikes ab, die ich bisher kennenlernen durfte. Handelt es sich vielleicht um ein seltenes Modell oder einen älteren Prototypen?
vielen Dank und freundliche Grüße_

Antwort:
DAS GT BIKEHABE IST VON AMERIKA !!SO WAR ES MITGEBRACHT WORDEN ICH HABE ES IM ÖBRIGEN HEUTE NICHT EINGESTELLT !!WEIS NOCH NICHT OB ICH ES VERKAUFEN SOLL ES IST JA SCHÖNES WETTER VIELEICHT BEHALTE ICH ES ANSONSTEN KANN ICH NUR BEI SOFORTKAUF BEI INTESSE BEI EBAY EINSTELLEN !!

zum zeitpunkt meiner frage lief die GT-Auktion noch, danach hat er sie wohl rausgenommen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. Juli 2007)

Jetzt dreht er richtich auf:

_Na,ja möchte ja nicht wissen aus was für ne Mülltonne du rausgekrochen bist.LOL.
Wühle mal wieder drinn,dann ist dir/euch nicht Langweilig.LOL.LOL.
Ich versuche es halt mit
Gähnnnnn.Damit dir nicht langweilig wird LOL.
Mona que se vista en seda mona se queda.LOL.
Also Bussi LOL._

Nächste Mail: _Keine L O L S Alüren mehr???Ich erfülle doch Dein Wunsch und schreibe damit keine Langeweile da ist.LOL.
Ich vermise allerdings was für eine shrottgurke das sein soll?Mr.Expert._


Und so wirklich wollte ich dann auch nicht mehr an mir halten 

Antwort: Ein wahrlich fantastisches Niveau auf dem du dich bewegst!
Wie war das noch mit § 185 Beleidigung?
Aber von einer Gestalt wie dir haben wir nichts anderes erwartet!
Viel Erfolg beim Verkauf deiner Plagiate!

Reagierst du auf die anderen Anfragen auch so erfrischend kindisch?


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juli 2007)

Dr.Nötigenfalls schrieb:


> Nö, den wüstentarn meinte ich doch garnet. Klick nochma.. oder meinste misch net?
> 
> PS: noch so'n Ding: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche_W0QQitemZ320141839097QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Hab schon mal angehorcht a`la Kevin Sorbo in seinem ersten Spot: Das ist kein Jim Beam...Ähmm GT!





das ist der übelste gt fake den ich jeh gesehen habe.

grüsse aus brilon (haltestation in die toscana)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das ist der übelste gt fake den ich jeh gesehen habe.
> 
> grüsse aus brilon (haltestation in die toscana)



wie Brilon??? Da hättest Du auch vorbei schauen können


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> wie Brilon??? Da hättest Du auch vorbei schauen können




ist die heimatstadt meiner freundin. fahre aber morgen früh weiter. wo hätte man dich den treffen können?




habe dem typ auch geschrieben das dies kein gt ist,und man sich informieren sollte was man verkauft. 
man könnte so etwas auch betrug nennen.

mal schauen was er antwortet.


----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2007)

sind knapp 80 km bis Brilon, da hätte man schon etwas gefunden


----------



## oldman (28. Juli 2007)

so, es geht weiter.
nachdem er mir die Avalanche-Möhre und 2 weitere Gurken angeboten hat, habe ich erstmal ein Time Out genommen:

_Hallo,
danke für das Angebot, ich muss mir das nochmal überlegen._

und nu' kommt's dicke, hier die erste Antwort:

*Kein Problem.Die andern billigen für 50  sind schon verkauft.*

Genau 16 Minuten später noch eine Mail:

*Kauf lieber woanders in E-Bay.Nacher kommen noch reklamationen u.s.w.Habe deshalb dich vorsichtshalber als Käufer bei mir gesperrt.Ein Kauf wird daher nicht möglich sein.Sieht mich nach zuviel Ärger aus.Es gibt z.zt.4 beobachter irgend einer wird es nehmen.sorry.*

Das ist für mich der erste, aber wirklich allererste Fall, dass ich als Käufer gesperrt werde, sowas geht einem schon nahe. Dementsprechend auch meine Antwort:

_Hallo, das ist wirklich schade. Das Bike ist echt spitze, wäre echt interessiert gewesen. 
Da habe ich wohl ein echtes Schnäppchen verpasst, schade._

So, jetzt passiert folgendes: der Schlumpf kriegt den Misthaufen natürlich nicht verkauft und denkt sich, da war doch dieser Trottel, der fand das Teil so unendlich gut.
Spätestens morgen Abend kriege ich die Möhre zum Spitzenfreundschaftspreis wieder angeboten.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juli 2007)

UND ICH HABE KEINE ZEIT DIESE RAKETE BEZAHLEN ZU KÖNNEN  so hat jeder sein problem.  


krieg den link nicht übertragen. shit internetcafes.    

meine das gt carbon pro in der bucht.


----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> UND ICH HABE KEINE ZEIT DIESE RAKETE BEZAHLEN ZU KÖNNEN  so hat jeder sein problem.
> 
> 
> krieg den link nicht übertragen. shit internetcafes.
> ...



Dann mal hier der passende Link

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Carbon-Pro-Hi...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (28. Juli 2007)

Mal vieleicht mal eine Kopie seines Angebots dahin: http://www.zoll.de oder da http://www.plagiarius.com/d_index.html oder gar hier http://www.gtbicycles.com/   

Das wird bestimmt sein Mütchen kühlen, wenn div. T5 vor seinem Haus parken... 

Und wenn mann so in seine Bewerrtungen der letzten Zeit schaut.... Tsstsstsss Eine Strafanzeige scheint ja schon zu laufen...


----------



## mountymaus (28. Juli 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Und wenn mann so in seine Bewerrtungen der letzten Zeit schaut.... Tsstsstsss Eine Strafanzeige scheint ja schon zu laufen...


----------



## hoeckle (28. Juli 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


>




Du..???


----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Du..???



mit tödlicher Sicherheit nicht


----------



## mountymaus (28. Juli 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Du..???



Nee, der Typ ist sich doch nur am Streiten!


----------



## zaskar76 (28. Juli 2007)

Ach, der hat doch zig Markenräder im angebot, komischerweise hat er vorher die ganzen Decalssätze der Marken gekauft...


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (29. Juli 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> so, es geht weiter.
> nachdem er mir die Avalanche-Möhre und 2 weitere Gurken angeboten hat, habe ich erstmal ein Time Out genommen:
> 
> _Hallo,
> ...



Unser Freund scheint ja langsam ein wenig dazu zu lernen: Nun ist ihm sein Müllhaufen, sorry, 70Euro als Sofortkauf wert und in der Artikelbeschreibung heisst es nun: Marke unbekannt...
Das ursprüngliche Angebot wurde von dem Typen beendet und dann neu eingestellt. Aus dem Gedächtnis heraus liefen die Mails ungefähr so:
ich: Hi. Das ist kein GT-Bike
er: was sonst?
ich: weiss nicht. Auf jeden Fall ist es kein GT. Gib doch einfach GT in das Suchfeld ein und vergleiche mal mit den anderen GT-Bikes. Vielleicht fällt es dir ja auf?
er: wüste beschimpfungen, ich sei wohl Mr. Expert und so'n Zeugs. Unverständliches Gefasel in allerfeinster Rechtschreibung mit Bezug auf Paragraphen des Strafgesetzbuches usw.
ich: Weise ihn darauf hin, dass er eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hat und dass dieselbige hoffentlich auch Stress wg.Markenrechtsverletzungen abdeckt...
Irgendwie kam danach nüscht mehr  
Nun gut, lassen wir ihm jetzt den Spass mit seinem 'neu eingestellten Bike'.
Freue mich schon auf das Auktionsende: Wenn der Typ feststellen wird, dass er, hoffentlich, NULL Gebote zu verzeichnen hat


----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Juli 2007)

23:23 Uhr: _Hallo du Träne,
schau doch mal was die einzelteile schon alleine kosten.
Bist ja nur neidig weil du kein bike verkaufen kannst.
Na.ja Gestalten die in solchen,Gethos wie du wohnen....
Aber schneinbar geht bei dir wirklich eins nach den anderen ab.Muss ja ein dauer orgasmus sein-_

Der Typ ist echt zäh, ob ich den in den Spamordner ablege?


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (29. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> 23:23 Uhr: _Hallo du Träne,
> schau doch mal was die einzelteile schon alleine kosten.
> Bist ja nur neidig weil du kein bike verkaufen kannst.
> Na.ja Gestalten die in solchen,Gethos wie du wohnen....
> ...



Die Sache scheint langsam auszulaufen. Schade , hatte echt Spass mit dem Typen.
Nachdem ich ihn zum wiederholten Mal darauf hingewiesen hatte, dass er ein Plagiat anbietet, kam heute, gegen 14:30 folgende, sehr geistreiche Mail an:



   
_Das Bike ist nicht in E-Bay du Nachtwächter.Fragt sich wer der depp ist. 
Roses are red,vilolets are blue,sugar ist sweet and so are you. 
Ein dicken Bussi.Ja ich habe echt eine Reisen Angst von solchen Leuten mit unterduchschnitlichen IQ.Aus was für einer Mülltonne bist du denn rausgekrochen bitte?Also wühle da mal schön weiter.Du kleiner Kinderschreck.Gar nicht geusst,dass du hellseher bist_ 
   

Weiss der Geier, aber das Bike ist tatsächlich weg. Angebot vorzeitig beendet.
Denke, ich werde ihm mal die Nutzung eines Rechtschreibkorrekturprogramms empfehlen  Mal sehen, was als nächstes kommt und als was er demnäääx seine Gurke anbietet. Vielleicht mit Scott-Decalz...!


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (29. Juli 2007)

Dr.Nötigenfalls schrieb:


> Die Sache scheint langsam auszulaufen. Schade , hatte echt Spass mit dem Typen.
> Nachdem ich ihn zum wiederholten Mal darauf hingewiesen hatte, dass er ein Plagiat anbietet, kam heute, gegen 14:30 folgende, sehr geistreiche Mail an:
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ihn noch a bissl geärgert:
_Jetzt hast Du es mir aber so richtig gegeben! Ich glaube, ich verkrieche mich in meine Mülltonne und heule ein bisschen. 
Pass auf Du Genie: Kein Mensch hat was dagegen, wenn Du ein Bike anbietest, ohne Märchen dabei zu erzählen. GT ist eine absolute Kultmarke. Es geht nicht! dass jemand sein BaumarktBike als GT-Avalanche deklariert, kapiert? Ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht der Einzige, der dich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat und Du Dorftrottel fährst unbeeindruckt dieselbe Tour weiter. Ach ja, noch was: Bitte arbeite an Deiner Rechtschreibung und an Deinem Satzbau; langsam wirst Du echt peinlich..._

Prompt kam die Antwort: _wie heißt der?_
    OK...genug für heute, beschränken wir uns auf die echten GT's und darum noch mal meine Frage an die liebe GT Gemeinde: Hat jemand Interesse an dem Avalanche 1.0 das momentan drin ist? Art.Nr. und Link ein paar Posts weiter oben. Gefällt mir echt gut Die Ausfallenden sehen schon geil aus. Bei genauem Hinschauen fällt mir auch auf, dass die Ösen für der Discaufnahme 'zu' sind. Etwa zulackiert oder sowas?
Schaut mal:http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-Avalan...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (29. Juli 2007)

Dr.Nötigenfalls schrieb:


> ...Bei genauem Hinschauen fällt mir auch auf, dass die Ösen für der Discaufnahme 'zu' sind. Etwa zulackiert oder sowas?
> Schaut mal:http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-Avalan...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



der rahmen ist mir auch ins auge gesprungen.  hab aber zu deinem Glück grad nur wenig geld. Das mit der discaufnahme hatte ich bei meinem dc auch und das waren nur aufkleber. vllt. damit keine lackreste spiel verursachen. kein plan.


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (29. Juli 2007)

Triturbo schrieb:


> der rahmen ist mir auch ins auge gesprungen.  hab aber zu deinem Glück grad nur wenig geld. Das mit der discaufnahme hatte ich bei meinem dc auch und das waren nur aufkleber. vllt. damit keine lackreste spiel verursachen. kein plan.




Ich bin zu grösstem Dank verpflichtet 
Besten dank für den Hinweis mit den Aufklebern; das sah auf den Bildern echt komisch aus

Mal sehen...mein Budget ist ja auch nicht so üppig im Moment. Werde mein Glück mal probieren und wenn ihn jemand anderer an Land zieht...möge er Freude haben beim Aufbauen und Biken  man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts..


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Juli 2007)

Moin Jungs (und Mädels ),

mal ein klein wenig oT, ich brauche eure Hilfe.

Daggi (Stemmel), die ja bekannlicherweise meine Lebenspartnerin ist, ist dem Bike-Virus nun letztendlich auch verfallen. Sie hat in der Bucht gefischt - und ein tolles Bike an Land gezogen. Sie hatte es gesehen, und es gab kein zurück mehr.

Leider ist es kein GT, aber imho ein wirklich schönes Bike. Das Problem: es muss in Frankfurt/M. abgeholt werden. Wohnt jemand aus dem Forum in der Nähe und könnte das Bike abholen und zu uns nach Hamburg schicken? Bei meinem Avalanche damals hat es ja auch gut geklappt.

Ansonsten fahren wir nächstes WE runter und holen es selbst ab. Daggi möchte verständlicherweise nicht ewig drauf warten, deswegen sollte es bis Mitte der Woche bezahlt werden und dann auch gleich abgeholt werden.

Das ist es:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=290141104639&rd=1&rd=1

Also, kann jemand helfen????

Manni


----------



## FrankM (29. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das Problem: es muss in Frankfurt/M. abgeholt werden.



In der Auktion steht doch
Am 24.07.07 hat der Verkäufer die folgenden Angaben hinzugefügt:
Weiterer Hinweis zu den Lieferbedingungen:
*Falls das Mountainbike auf Wunsch des Käufers nach Ende der Auktion versendet werden soll, wäre dies z.B. über Hermes für EUR 45,80 möglich.*


----------



## cleiende (29. Juli 2007)

tja, wenn du es so eilig hast....ich bin erst in 2,5 Wochen wieder daheim.


----------



## LLcoolfreak (29. Juli 2007)

Der Verkäufer ist übrigens auch hier im Forum, unter gleichen Namen, angemeldet - vielleicht gibt es ja noch nen Foren-Rabatt.


----------



## tomasius (29. Juli 2007)

@manni

schönes alpinestars.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Stemmel (29. Juli 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @manni
> 
> schönes alpinestars.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Na gut, Manni darf es auch mal fahren. Aber eigentlich war es für mich gedacht...  

Daggi


----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Juli 2007)

Schicken Fuhrpark baut ihr euch da auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira71 (29. Juli 2007)

Suche Extreme Punisher hat jemanden einen?


----------



## Catsoft (30. Juli 2007)

FrankM schrieb:


> In der Auktion steht doch
> Am 24.07.07 hat der Verkäufer die folgenden Angaben hinzugefügt:
> Weiterer Hinweis zu den Lieferbedingungen:
> *Falls das Mountainbike auf Wunsch des Käufers nach Ende der Auktion versendet werden soll, wäre dies z.B. über Hermes für EUR 45,80 möglich.*



Mit dem Radversand per Hermes hab ICH schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Die haben einen riesengroßen Kratzer in ein NOS Stumpi gemacht


----------



## salzbrezel (30. Juli 2007)

@ Manni und Daggi!

Schönes Rad, leider fehlen ja die orginalen Aufkleber.

Aber mein Einwand: 
Habt ihr euch vorher auch darüber informiert? Die Modelle mit Elevated Chainstay neigen leider zum reißen/brechen (schaut mal ins Classic-Forum, da wurde das schonmal diskutiert).
Auf den DX-Umwerfer solltet ihr auch besonders Acht geben, das ist einer mit Anlötschelle. Sowas ist ja nicht so ganz einfach zu bekommen.

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem Ding!

Gruß...


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juli 2007)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich denke, das Alpinestars wird wohl nicht allzu oft im Wald bewegt. Es ist eher als Sonntagsausflug- und Brötchenhol-Rad vorgesehen.

Aufkleber: tomasius rotiert schon. 

Wir (Daggi und auch ich) finden es einfach sehr schön, das Rad wird nun Daggi's Schätzchen....


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mit dem Radversand per Hermes hab ICH schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Die haben einen riesengroßen Kratzer in ein NOS Stumpi gemacht



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, 2 Räder verschickt, beide natürlich im Bike-Karton verpackt, und beide sind abgekommen wie ich sie abgeschickt habe. Und es ging sogar schnell, anders als sonst bei Hermes üblich. Nicht empfehlen kann ich dagegen Iloxx, nur Ärger mit gehabt.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. Juli 2007)

Laufräder rausnehmen und Vorbau abschrauben,
in zwei Kartons verpacken und für insgesamt 14 Euro per DHL.


Schnell, sicher, gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Laufräder rausnehmen und Vorbau abschrauben,
> in zwei Kartons verpacken und für insgesamt 14 Euro per DHL.
> 
> 
> Schnell, sicher, gut!



Vergiss es, die Kartons werden zu gross.


----------



## LLcoolfreak (30. Juli 2007)

Was auch zu empfehelen ist, GLS!
Da bekommst du ein bike in 2Kartons aufgeteilt zu je EUR 15,.. verschickt und schnell geht es auch noch! 
Hermes und Iloxx dauert immer etwas länger und die ganze Abwicklung ist ziemlich nervig wie ich finde.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2007)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Was auch zu empfehelen ist, GLS!
> Da bekommst du ein bike in 2Kartons aufgeteilt zu je EUR 15,.. verschickt und schnell geht es auch noch!
> Hermes und Iloxx dauert immer etwas länger und die ganze Abwicklung ist ziemlich nervig wie ich finde.



Kannste ebenfalls vergessen, die Pakete werden zu gross.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. Juli 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Vergiss es, die Kartons werden zu gross.



Vieleicht solltest du deine Packtechnik mal überdenken,
bei mir hat das schon mehrmals problemlos funktioniert!


Btw: Heute habe ich ein Rad ohne Laufräder in einem DHL Paket bekommen
und die Laufräder passen doch wohl locker in eins!


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Vieleicht solltest du deine Packtechnik mal überdenken,
> bei mir hat das schon mehrmals problemlos funktioniert!
> 
> 
> ...



Das mag bei Grosskunden mit Sonderkonditionen funktionieren, bei Privatkunden funktioniert es nicht!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. Juli 2007)

Also ich verschicke meine Räder ausschliesslich von privat an privat
und das Rad welches heute ankam ist auch von privat gewesen.

DHL gibt die max. Maße mit 120x60x60 cm an,
wer da in zwei Kartons kein Rad unterbringen kann ist selber schuld


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2007)

Dann musste das Rad aber komplett zerlegen, da geb ich lieber 10,- Euro mehr aus, und verschicke es mit DHL.


----------



## salzbrezel (30. Juli 2007)

An die Frauenbike Fraktion:

LTS4000 in 16,5" fÃ¼r umgerechnet 375â¬
http://www.gratis-inserate.ch/anzeige/Sport/7248290/

GruÃ...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. Juli 2007)

Dr.Nötigenfalls schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren Freunde und Fans von GT-Bikes etc. bla..bla...bla
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse an diesem Rahmen?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250146659059&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> ...



Also ich habe da auch Intresse 
Suche ja schon lange einen 
Schauen wir mal!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Juli 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Also ich habe da auch Intresse
> Suche ja schon lange einen
> Schauen wir mal!!!




GENAU, schau'n mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> GENAU, schau'n mer mal



Ich glaube GT würde ein Geschäft machen,  wenn die Avalanchrahmen verkaufen würden! Machen die aber leider nicht


----------



## Stemmel (31. Juli 2007)

... und ich kann *nicht* einmal *ein GT* *mein eigen* nennen!  

Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (31. Juli 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... und ich kann *nicht* einmal *ein GT* *mein eigen* nennen!
> 
> Daggi



Dann bitte doch die anderen einfach *DIE FINGER* von dem Avalanche zu lassen 

damit DU dann auch eines Dein EIGEN nennen kannst


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (31. Juli 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ich glaube GT würde ein Geschäft machen,  wenn die Avalanchrahmen verkaufen würden! Machen die aber leider nicht




Genau meine Rede!

Hatte das schon vor längerer Zeit beklagt. Du kriegst nur Zassies und beim Avalanche musste halt in den sauren Apfel beissen; das Komplettbike kaufen und die -meistens gehobene Baumarktqualität-Parts- in der Bucht verkloppen, wennste nur auffm Rahmen scharf bist. Armseliger Verein da unten im Memmingen  Hoffe, dass die bald ma ein bissl schlauer werden. Wobei ich net genau weiss, ob der Hauptvertreiber immer noch in Memmingen sitzt.
Hab schon ne Menge Bikehändler gesehen, die den 'bösen Blick' bekommen haben bei dem Namen Epple.


----------



## Stemmel (31. Juli 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Dann bitte doch die anderen einfach *DIE FINGER* von dem Avalanche zu lassen
> damit DU dann auch eines Dein EIGEN nennen kannst




Das wäre schön...  Denn ich werde es auf alle Fälle probieren...  

Daggi


----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. Juli 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Das wäre schön...  Denn ich werde es auf alle Fälle probieren...
> 
> Daggi



Ich bin raus! Wünsche Dir viel Glück


----------



## Stemmel (31. Juli 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ich bin raus! Wünsche Dir viel Glück



 Danke! (im doppelten Sinne...) 

Daggi


----------



## Backfisch (31. Juli 2007)

Dr.Nötigenfalls schrieb:


> Genau meine Rede!
> 
> Hatte das schon vor längerer Zeit beklagt. Du kriegst nur Zassies und beim Avalanche musste halt in den sauren Apfel beissen; das Komplettbike kaufen und die -meistens gehobene Baumarktqualität-Parts- in der Bucht verkloppen, wennste nur auffm Rahmen scharf bist.



Stimmt.

Hab neulich dieses Bike im Laden gesehen, der Rahmen sieht richtig geil aus, ist ein echtes Neonorange (sieht man auf dem Foto nicht so). 

Als Rahmen oder Rahmenkit würde ich mir das Ding womöglich kaufen.

Naja, vielleicht muss ich ja mal wieder einem Kollegen beim Bikeerwerb helfen, dann wird das Ava gekauft und der Rahmen durch Kinesis ersetzt.


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Juli 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... und ich kann *nicht* einmal *ein GT* *mein eigen* nennen!
> 
> Daggi



Jetzt schon!

Nicht böse sein Jungs, es kommt in gute Hände........

DAGGIS ERSTES!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (31. Juli 2007)

Und? Wie schaut es aus? Hat jemand das Avalanche an Land gezogen?
Mir war es dann doch ein bisschen zu viel. Die Ausfallenden und die Lackierung hatten aber schon was  

Na ja, macht nix. Badbikes verscheuert derzeit seine GT's mit 20% Abverkaufsrabatt und sehr humanen 10Dollars Versandkosten. Ich hol mir das Agressor, verpasse ihm einen schönen Flip-Flop-Lack und 'ne schöne 2008er XT, sobald erhältlich. Die Parts versenke ich beim grossen E und dürfte, wenns halbwegs gut läuft, auf einen Rahmenpreis von 0-20Euro kommen  Rahmengeometrie ist ja eh wie Avalanche.
....aber die Ausfallenden nicht...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Jetzt schon!
> 
> Nicht böse sein Jungs, es kommt in gute Hände........
> 
> DAGGIS ERSTES!!!!!



Ja dann mal meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Juli 2007)

^^guckst Du!^^

Grüsse, Manni!

(das heißt: Der Rahmen ist bei meiner Daggi gelandet und wird zum GT Treffen der Gemeinde live vorgestellt!)

Daggi freut sich tierisch!
(und ich natürlich auch!)


----------



## Kruko (31. Juli 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Euch beiden. So langsam bekommt Ihr ja richtig Platzprobleme  . 

Ihr kauft ja im moment alles, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist  

Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Aufbau und bin gespannt das ganze dann live zu sehen


----------



## Stemmel (31. Juli 2007)

Nun ist aber auch Schluß! Nicht, dass ich alle 3 Tage Räder kaufen könnte.  Vor allen Dingen ist es auch eine Platzfrage. 

Trotzdem freue ich mich!  

Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (31. Juli 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Danke! (im doppelten Sinne...)
> 
> Daggi



3...2...1...DEINS

Ich gratuliere zum Avalanche 

Deine bessere Hälfte ist ja so gut zu Dir, so wie meine zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (31. Juli 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Deine bessere Hälfte ist ja so gut zu Dir, so wie meine zu mir



Nun ja, er hat schon ein wenig "graben" müssen, bis der GT-Funke übersprang. Aber bis dahin war ich auch gut zu ihm...  

Daggi


----------



## tomasius (31. Juli 2007)

Den Alpinestars Rahmen würde ich wohl nehmen. Der ist doch jetzt über, oder?  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Stemmel (31. Juli 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Den Alpinestars Rahmen würde ich wohl nehmen. Der ist doch jetzt über, oder?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Komme bei Bedarf darauf zurück.  Noch habe ich ihn nicht einmal angefasst...  

Daggi


----------



## tomasius (31. Juli 2007)

Na dann warte ich mal die nächste Woche ab.  

Im Ernst, viel Spaß damit. 
Nur die Felgen finde ich nicht so passend. Ein normaler schwarzer LRS wird dem Alpinestars meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser stehen. 

Manni war doch nur auf die GT Pedale scharf.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Stemmel (31. Juli 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Manni war doch nur auf die GT Pedale scharf.
> Gruß, Tom



Aber nur ein ganz kleines bisschen...  

Daggi


----------



## Janikulus (2. August 2007)

hehehe wer hat den verkäufer den geärgert? siehe Nachtrag in der Auktion

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Hammer...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und was ist das? Ein Xizang fake?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-MTB-Rahmen...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Raze (2. August 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hallo, 

genau diesen Rahmen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-MTB-Rahmen...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hatte ich zuhause und er hat gravierende Mängel.

1. Der Steuersatzsitz ist falsch gefräßt, es passen weder 11/8 Zoll noch 11/4 Zoll Steuersätze. Ein langer 11/8 Zoll Steuersatz hat 1,2cm "Luft" an der oberen und unteren Fräsung, da die ja einen größeren Durchmesser hat. Ein langer Steuersatz wird so nie richtig eingestellt werden können.

2. Der Rahmen hat am Knotenpunkt Sattelrohr/ Oberrohr massiven Verzug vom Schweißen auf beiden Seiten, also tiefe Dellen.

3. Die Sattelstütze 27,0 mm kann nicht weiter über diesen Knotenpunkt eingesteckt werden, bei einer 26,8er hat die Stütze über und unter dem Oberrohr Spiel.

Wer mit diesen Mängeln leben kann bekommt einen ansonsten für die Ewigkeit gemachten Rahmen mit einem Gewicht von über 1900 g mit sehr schönen Schweißnähten. Man muss dazu sagen, daß es auch andere Rahmen dieser Machart gibt, die wesentlich besser verarbeitet sind, wie der z.B. von Protorix.  

Viele Grüsse raze

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. August 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> hehehe wer hat den verkäufer den geärgert? siehe Nachtrag in der Auktion
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Hammer...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich hatte ihn sachlich (auch mit Link zum Zaskar-Identifikations-Thread hier im Forums) drauf hingewiesen, dass es kein Zaskar ist. Er hat sich höflich bedankt und das war's. Geärgert hat ihn dann vllt. einer der üblichen Verdächtigen...


----------



## TigersClaw (3. August 2007)

Der "Zaskar"-Rahmen hat verdammt viel Ähnlichkeit mit meinem Backwoods.


----------



## Ketterechts (3. August 2007)

Hier mal wieder was für die langen Jungs von uns .

schönes Karakoram - denke so 91-92er Model

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-Fahrrad-Herrenfahrrad-28er-Raritaet_W0QQitemZ190134957501QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (3. August 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder was für die langen Jungs von uns .
> 
> schönes Karakoram - denke so 91-92er Model
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-Fahrrad-Herrenfahrrad-28er-Raritaet_W0QQitemZ190134957501QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



das wird meines danke für den link !


----------



## Raze (4. August 2007)

Hallo,

jetzt ist er wieder drin der XIZANG FAKE

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-MTB-Rahmen...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

In der Beschreibung hat der Verkäufer das Problem mit dem Steuersatz angegeben. Der Schweißverzug und das falsch ausgeriebene Sattelrohr hat er nicht aber immer noch nicht erwähnt.

Mein Tip: Hände weg!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wenn es so ein stabiler Rahmen sein soll, gibt es wesentlich besser gemachte dieser Art. Vergleicht man die Preise, die die Rahmen auf ebay erziehlt haben, dann hat man schon ein Komplettrad für ca. 370.- bekommen.

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## Kint (4. August 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt ist er wieder drin der XIZANG FAKE
> 
> ...



die kommen immer wieder tauchen in regelmÃ¤ssigen abstÃ¤nden hier auf. ein bissle lesen hier hÃ¤tte dich vor dem fehlkauf gerettet ;-)


Ã¼brigens ne rote bomber passt farblich nicht zum roten elox...:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-BUILT-ZA...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomasius (7. August 2007)

Hallo!







http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-GT-Zazkar-16-Retrorahmen-Alupoliert_W0QQitemZ220137331226QQihZ012QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bin da eher skeptisch.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tomasius (7. August 2007)

Hier ist zumindest das Schaltauge noch vorhanden.  






Aber das mit dem Baujahr 97 kommt wohl nicht ganz hin (Schaltauge, U-Brake).  






*Warnung:* Es ist also definitiv kein 97er, sondern ein schönes 92/ 93er Ur- Zaskar!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230159629304&indexURL=3&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Gruß, Tom


----------



## alecszaskar (7. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann Deine Skepsis bestätigen. Habe auch mal von so einer Berliner Schrippe so einen verhuntzten Rahmen erworben. In der Beschreibung und den dazugehörigen Fotos, war davon aber nichts zu lesen oider zu sehen!  

Sieht unprofesionell aus und schalten lässt es sich genauso gut.

Also, lieber Finger weg.


----------



## tomasius (7. August 2007)

Ohne Worte!  






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230159098563

Gruß, Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (7. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ohne Worte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tom Du bist irre, 600 Dollar, aber für einen irren geilen Rahmen


----------



## Kruko (7. August 2007)

Willkommen im Club, Tom 

Bin gespannt auf deinen Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LLcoolfreak (7. August 2007)

So, ich warne jetzt einfach mal vor meiner noch nicht gestarteten Auktion! 
Handelt sich um ein 92er Avalanche mit Flip-Flop Vorbau und 3D Gabel. Sowie einem neuen Onza Mongo-II Steuersatz. Das Austauschbare Schaltauge fehlt leider, die Zugführungen sind entgegen den Fotos aber enthalten. Größe Mitte-Ende 52cm.
*FP. EUR 88,- inkl. Versand *


----------



## redsandow (7. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ohne Worte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



egal was andere sagen,es war richtig  decals?


----------



## tomasius (7. August 2007)

Ich habe ja auch lange genug gesucht! 18" und U-Brake sind ja doch recht selten gworden.  

Stichwort Decals: Ich muss zunächst das Baujahr herausbekommen. Das scheint ja nicht so wie bei den Zaskars zu sein. Sie lautet: G18038. Ich bin aber sicher, dass es nicht an den Decals scheitern wird.  

Mal sehen, ob es wirklich in "excellent condition" ist.

Einige Teile zum Aufbau fehlen noch. Ich werde dann zu gegebener Zeit nerven!  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## SpeedyR (7. August 2007)

Ich kanns immer noch begreifen.Mein Traum wurde wahr  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190136780135&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=009

Psanke Jörg!!!


Grüsse Rafael


----------



## tomasius (8. August 2007)

@speedyR: Glückwunsch. Habe auch gerade in Übersee zugeschlagen.  

Hallo!

Kann mir bitte mal jemand beim US Postal Service helfen.

Mein Xizang aus den USA soll evtl. direkt (ohne Zwischenadresse in USA) nach Deutschland geschickt werden. Und zwar per US Postal.
Bei meiner Eingabe auf der Homepage von usps wird mir aber angezeigt, dass ich das zulässige Maß überschreite.  - Ich habe die Abmessungen des Karton folgendermaßen abgeschätzt: Länge: 105 cm x Höhe: 55cm x Tiefe: 25cm. - Es soll übrigens nicht auf den Seeweg gehen, 10 Wochen sind einfach zu lange.  

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.  

Warum wurde hier eigentlich nicht vor dem Xizang gewarnt? - Ich hab es doch nicht etwa jemandem weggeschnappt...  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## hoeckle (8. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
> 
> Warum wurde hier eigentlich nicht vor dem Xizang gewarnt? - Ich hab es doch nicht etwa jemandem weggeschnappt...
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Wg. dem Versand nach Deutschland kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen. Es sei denn Du möchtest den dt. Zoll umgehen. Da könnte ich Dir mit Umweg Schweiz behilflich sein.  

Nein glaube ich nicht, denn Die die da noch suchen, wollen Cantisockel oder mattes Finish...  

Wenn Du mit der Rahmennummer weitergekommen bist, würd ich mich darüber freuen, wenn Du´s mir mitteilst, wäre auch für mich Wissenswert. Deine schon vorhandenen Decals passen leider farblich nicht zu den meinen. Aber wenn das Baujahr passt kann ich Dir ja Fotos der meinen mailen.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (8. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @speedyR: Glückwunsch. Habe auch gerade in Übersee zugeschlagen.
> 
> Hallo!
> 
> ...





Ich zahle jetzt für einen LTS 90 USD. Größentecnisch findet mal leider nichts bei USPS. Geht aber wohl nur mit dem Standardpaket, welches min. ca. 79 USD kostet. Diese Flatrate für 37 USD geht nicht. Das sind nur kleine Kartons. Dauer des versandes soll 6 - 10 Tage dauern. Kann Dir gerne Bescheid geben, wann er angekommen ist.

Vom Baujahr wird es wahrscheinlich so um 1991/1992 sein. Frag doch einfach mal Kint. Der hat ja bekanntlich zwei Rahmen an der Wand hängen. Meiner hat übrigends die Rahmennummer G190XX. Schätze, dass es ein 1993 Modell ist.


----------



## tomasius (8. August 2007)

> Vom Baujahr wird es wahrscheinlich so um 1991/1992 sein.



Genau, es wird ein 91er oder 92er sein. Ich habe ihn auch nur gekauft damit meine NOS U-Brake nicht weiter verstaubt.  

Nun beginnt die schwierige Suche nach einer GT 3D Starrgabel.  



> Wenn Du mit der Rahmennummer weitergekommen bist, würd ich mich darüber freuen, wenn Du´s mir mitteilst, wäre auch für mich Wissenswert. Deine schon vorhandenen Decals passen leider farblich nicht zu den meinen. Aber wenn das Baujahr passt kann ich Dir ja Fotos der meinen mailen.



Bei den Decals mache ich mir die wenigsten Sorgen.  Ich denke, dass sie bald fertig sein werden. Weitere Infos zu der Rahmennummer werde ich dann posten.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## DieÖligeKette (8. August 2007)

Wie sieht die denn aus?


----------



## tomasius (8. August 2007)

Die Gabel hat eine nach vorne offene Achsaufnahme. Werde mal veruchen ein Bild zu ergoogeln.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. August 2007)

Oben hat doch jemand ein Avalance mit so einer Gabel angeboten, vielleicht verkauft er sie einzeln. Haben die Ausfallenden irgendeinen Vorteil gegenüber einer herkömmlichen Gabel?


----------



## LLcoolfreak (8. August 2007)

Schaut doch einfach mal ein wenig weiter oben, bei meinem Avalanche Rahmenset ist eine 3D eingebaut und zu sehen!
Würde für so einen schönen Titanrahmen eher eine GT Bolongna nehmen, die sieht filigraner aus.


----------



## tomasius (8. August 2007)

Die Bologna kenne ich nicht. Außerdem sollte das Set doch nicht unbeding zerrupft werden, oder?  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## LLcoolfreak (8. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Die Bologna kenne ich nicht. Außerdem sollte das Set doch nicht unbeding zerrupft werden, oder?
> 
> Gruß, Tom




Die Bolongna ist im ´94 Katalog drin, gab es nur in schwarz, also perfekt für ein Titanrenner! Schau mal im Bikemarkt, da habe ich vor kurzem noch eine gesehen!

Das Set hätte ich auch zerrupft, wurde aber vor 2Std. komplett verkauft.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. August 2007)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Das Set hätte ich auch zerrupft, wurde aber vor 2Std. komplett verkauft.



Wenns doch nix wird, meld Dich mal bei mir, ich hab bis eben noch mit meiner Vernunft gekämpft, sie hatte schon verloren


----------



## zaskar76 (9. August 2007)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Die Bolongna ist im ´94 Katalog drin, gab es nur in schwarz



Komisch, habe hier noch eine blaue liegen, die 1995 in meinem damals neu gekauftem Zaskar steckte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (9. August 2007)

Und in meinem Bravado LE war auch eine drinnen - in Teamfarben!


----------



## LLcoolfreak (9. August 2007)

Dann gab es die an Kompletträdern halt auch in anderen Farben. 
Im ´94 Hauptkatalog steht zumindest, das sie nur in schwarz erhältlich ist. 
Wen es interessiert: 11/8" - 770g  -  DM 269,-


----------



## GT-Man (11. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-XTR...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Mag ja wirklich ein ehemaliges Teambike sein, aber ...: " ... Der Rahmen wurde in dieser Version nur das eine Jahr so gebaut und war in silber eigentlich gar nicht erhältlich. ..." - Tja, es ist auch eigentlich normal, dass die Modelle im Jahreswechsel sich ändern und das war 1998 auch schon so.  
Und in "silber" - ballburnished war er wohl weiter verbreitet als in der Team-Lackierung. Den VW-Rahmenaufkleber habe ich auch noch zuhause  , aber ansonsten nettes Bike.


----------



## SpeedyR (11. August 2007)

Zugreifen!!! GT LOBO in M  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gt-lobo_W0QQi...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## redsandow (11. August 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Zugreifen!!! GT LOBO in M
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gt-lobo_W0QQi...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



kein versand!!!vielleicht,wenn 10 leute fragen,wird er sich anders besinnen.


----------



## GT-Man (12. August 2007)

Wohl kaum ein 1997er Zaskar LE (siehe Gusset unter dem Oberrohr), tsts:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Vor allem auch, weil es 1997 nicht mehr ganz so in Mode war, mit U-brakes zu bremsen.  Also eher ein 1991er bzw. 1992er Modell.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Wohl kaum ein 1997er Zaskar LE (siehe Gusset unter dem Oberrohr), tsts:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Vor allem auch, weil es 1997 nicht mehr ganz so in Mode war, mit U-brakes zu bremsen.  Also eher ein 1991er bzw. 1992er Modell.



Schau mal im Posting  #2157, Seite 87, da hatten wir es schonmal.

Vielleicht kein 97er, aber ein sehr schönes Zaskar allemal.


----------



## Ketterechts (12. August 2007)

*MANNI !!!*

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-Deore-DX-XT-Shifter-RETRO-d-Extraklasse_W0QQitemZ110158700139QQihZ001QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (12. August 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> *MANNI !!!*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-Deore-DX-XT-Shifter-RETRO-d-Extraklasse_W0QQitemZ110158700139QQihZ001QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Naja, "Lackierung muss erneuert werden" ist dann aber bei einem Rad, dass man wegen der Lackierung sucht, auch blöd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (12. August 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Naja, "Lackierung muss erneuert werden" ist dann aber bei einem Rad, dass man wegen der Lackierung sucht, auch blöd...



Soweit hab ich garnicht gelesen - wobei , die Bilder sehen ja so übel nicht aus , wenn auch stark überbelichtet


----------



## Manni1599 (12. August 2007)

Gaaaanz ruhig, Jungs!

Erstmal ein fettes Danke das ihr gleich an mich gedacht habt. AABER: das ist nicht das was ich suche. "Mein" Avalanche ist noch ein Jahr älter, dieses hier sollte von '91 sein. Ich suche das '90er, das hat keine schwarzen Streifen oder Flecken wie das '92er. Das '90er ist ganz weiss und hat "grade" Decals, so wie im Katalog von 1990.

Aber hier, ich bin mir fast sicher, kann man ein Schnäppchen machen...


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (13. August 2007)

Hey Leutz!

Ich wollte keinen neuen Fred eröffnen-und das Theman passt auch irgendwie hier rein- aber ich muss echt mal was loswerden: Es geht um das leidige Thema Vertriebspolitik von GT. Hoffentlich liest das hier jemand von denen bzw. hoffentlich hat jemand Connections zu denen und lässt mal was andeuten.

Ich könnte wirklich nur noch abkotzen,  dass sich GT penetrant weigert Rahmenkits zu verkaufen undzwar Avalanches. Ist es so unmöglich, ein kleinens Kontigent für die Custombiker zur Verfügung zu stellen? Manni war beim letzten Avalanche in der Bucht schneller als ich. Glückwunsch nachträglich!  Nun, dachte ich mir, holste Dir ein Agressor und vertickst die Parts in der Bucht (das Bike war preislich OK) Agressor kommt blitzschnell an, grosser Jubel und dann voll die Enttäuschung. Entgegen der Abbildungen kommt das Bike ohne Discaufnahmen an, Rücksendung lohnt nicht. Wer übrigens ein weiss-blaues Agressor haben möchte bitte Email an mich, ansonsten kann man ab heute abend in der Bucht mitfischen. 
Ich hätte gerne ein rotes Avalanche (wie z.B. ein 2.0 Disc), bin aber nicht bereit 599 Euro hinzulegen für ein Bike mit besseren Baumarktparts. GT sollte sich mal ein wenig Gedanken darüber machen, ob diese Tour kundenfreundlich ist. Ich hoffe sehr, dass das irgend einer von GT zu lesen bekommt und dass sich endlich mal was tut; Abnehmer für GT-Avalanche Rahmen gäbe es genug; schliesslich hat ja nicht jeder die Kohle für ein Zassie über.

Also bitte liebe GT-Deutschland-Vertreiber: Hört ein wenig auf Eure Kunden, ja? und bitte nicht mehr so stur anstellen und patzig und unhöflich reagieren, wenn man Euch höflich und lieb nach Avalanche-Rahmen fragt


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2007)

Dr., vielleicht schickste GT einfach mal nen Link zu diesem Thread


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (13. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dr., vielleicht schickste GT einfach mal nen Link zu diesem Thread



Hi,

habe mal vor längerer Zeit angefragt: Keine Reaktion. Dann, ca. 12 Wochen nach meiner ersten Anfrage erneut-> eine recht unprofessionelle Antwort, in Stil und Ausdrucksweise definitiv als sehr unfreundlich und kundenfeindlich zu betrachten, und ich kann mir beim besten Willen keinen Vorwurft machen, denn ich hatte korrekt und höflich angefragt. GT tut so, als gäbe es keine Endkunden. Ist echt ärgerlich...will ja nüscht umsonst haben. Nun denn...sehen wir mal, wie sich die Sache entwickeln wird. Ich werde demnächst noch einen Versuch starten, mit GT in Kontakt zu treten.

Und wie gesagt, falls jemand an ein weiss-blaues Agressor Rahmenkit, Grösse M Interesse hat (0km) bitte Mail an mich.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich ja irgendwann mein Xizang neu lackieren möchte, werd ich auf diese Aufkleber bieten. Die sollen dann so aufgearbeitet werden, dass sie fürs Xizang passen . Vielleicht kann sie ja später auch jemand für die weißen Zaskars oder Lobo gebrauchen.

Viele Grüße








http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...PageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=015#ebayphotohosting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (15. August 2007)

falls das jemand kaufen möchte, um es zu schlachten:
ich würde den rahmen nehmen  





http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110159454402&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

nur 100eu unversicherter versand, das geht ja noch.

ach ja: prima unzerstörbare (marin) waldmaschine für 1900 eu zu verkaufen!
nein, 2000eu, ich brauch ja auch noch das porto.
nur für kurze zeit!


----------



## Kruko (15. August 2007)

So ein Mist Das wäre noch etwas schönes für den Xizang gewesen: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290147791326

Kann mich denn jemand trösten. Sind die Dinger wenigstens hier gelandet??


----------



## kingmoe (15. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> So ein Mist Das wäre noch etwas schönes für den Xizang gewesen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290147791326
> 
> Kann mich denn jemand trösten. Sind die Dinger wenigstens hier gelandet??



Wenigstens bleibt sie  im Forum und geht nach München. Autsch, hat gar nicht tröstend gewirkt?!  

Wenn du nicht die US-Version brauchst, Taiwan (mit Kunststoffkappen an den Seiten) könnte ich noch haben.


----------



## Kruko (15. August 2007)

Danke für Dein Angebot. Aber wenn ich schon in GT-Naben investiere, dann auch in die Hadleys. War mir leider ein wenig zu sicher. Die Dinger standen 30 Sekunden vor Ende immer noch bei 12 USD. Bin ja selber Schuld


----------



## gnss (15. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200139002514

doof? toll? für wieviel sollte man sowas nehmen?


----------



## Manni1599 (16. August 2007)

Hi Martin,

Avalanches sind immer toll! 

Daggi's 06er hat rund 170 Euronen gekostet. Der war allerdings auch ungefahren. Dieser hier ist ja auch praktisch neu, Ich würde bis max.  150,- - 160,- gehen. Wahrscheinlich wirst Du das aber nicht müssen.

Habe Das 07er Avalanche 1.0 schon live gesehen, ich finde es sehr schön!

Der Unterschied zum aktuellen Zaskar ist hauptsächlich die Oberrohrlänge, die ist beim Avalanche gut 2 cm kürzer. (59,5 zu 61,6 cm) Und der Rahmen dürfte so ca. 100-150 g schwerer sein.


----------



## gt-kolli (16. August 2007)

zaskar le aus usa mit schönen anbauteile http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-GT-Zaskar-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gt-kolli (16. August 2007)

noch ein super leckerbissen !!! billig billig !!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-PACE-SPI...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. August 2007)

Hallo,

hier wieder mal was aus Amiland:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1999-GT-Zaskar-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Davidbelize (16. August 2007)

geiles teil 

steht bei mir mit ner kompletten schwarzen lx-gruppe und syncros teilen.
wird noch nicht gezeigt weils ja bald wieder einenwettbewerb geben wird (hoffentlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (16. August 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wird noch nicht gezeigt weils ja bald wieder einenwettbewerb geben wird (hoffentlich)



nicht noch so einer David wir wollen FOTOS


----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> nicht noch so einer David wir wollen FOTOS



Ja Richtig! Einer reicht von der Sorte  
Zeig uns dein Schätzchen


----------



## Davidbelize (16. August 2007)

man ich war anscheinend zu lange im urlaub, verstehe nur bahnhof  

teileliste

oben erwähnter rahmen
pace rc 30 in schwarz
syncros  stütze und der alte heat treated lenker in schwarz mit shim
lx lrs
lx umwerfer
lx schaltwerk
lx kurbel
suntour pedale in schwarz
flite
x-ray 800
schwarze yeti griffe

bei den profis hier brauchts kein foto das kann sich jeder vorstellen oder?


und teuer muss nicht immer schön sein


----------



## Kruko (16. August 2007)

Hier die Erklärung. Wollen Dich ja nicht dumm sterben lassen 



> AW: Zeigt her eure GT Räder
> ersmal Danke !
> 
> jetzt muß ich - erstmal lesen !!!!
> ...



Ist ein Zitat aus dem "Zeigt her Eure GT's"-Thread.

So und nun Butter bei die Fische. her mit den Fotos


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200139002514
> 
> doof? toll? für wieviel sollte man sowas nehmen?



Verdammt, das dürfte als Top Schnäppchen durchgehen, ist es wenigstens bei uns gelandet? Ich habs zeitlich verpasst.


----------



## Davidbelize (16. August 2007)

hab die beiträge von re-spekt  gelesen.
was soll ich dazu sagen    

hab aber noch keine bilder von dem bock,weil er noch nicht fertig ist.
den rahmen hab ich im frühjahr billig in england geschossen und erst im mai mit dem aufbau begonnen.
mein dank an ketterechts für den lrs.
werde und das ist versprochen bilder einstellen wenn das teil fertig ist und nicht erst zum wettbewerb. versprochen.


----------



## versus (17. August 2007)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> zaskar le aus usa mit schönen anbauteile http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-GT-Zaskar-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wow! das sieht richtig gut aus ! das dunkelbalue eloxal und dann noch rote proshifts


----------



## versus (17. August 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab die beiträge von re-spekt  gelesen.
> was soll ich dazu sagen



 



Davidbelize schrieb:


> werde und das ist versprochen bilder einstellen wenn das teil fertig ist und nicht erst zum wettbewerb. versprochen.


----------



## kingmoe (17. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Verdammt, das dürfte als Top Schnäppchen durchgehen, ist es wenigstens bei uns gelandet? Ich habs zeitlich verpasst.



Wenn man die Bewertungen des Käufers liest (alle aus UK), befürchte ich, der ist auf der Insel geblieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (17. August 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab die beiträge von re-spekt  gelesen.
> was soll ich dazu sagen
> werde und das ist versprochen bilder einstellen wenn das teil fertig ist und nicht erst zum wettbewerb. versprochen.



Ach und mit so ner Ausrede gebt Ihr euch dann zufrieden !!  

aber bei mir meckert Ihr ! 

von meinem 1sten gibts nicht mal ordentliche Fotos und

mein 2tes (RTS) ist auch noch nicht - wie ich es haben will !!! 

Ihr bekommt die Fotos wenn sie fertig sind ! hab das ja jetzt mit dem Wettbewerb verstanden !


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Ach und mit so ner Ausrede gebt Ihr euch dann zufrieden !!



David hat aber zumindest Fotos in seiner Galerie und er ist auch immer recht schnell welche einzustellen. 

Obwohl, David wo bleiben die Bilder vom *RICHTER*!!!


----------



## Re-spekt (17. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> David hat aber zumindest Fotos in seiner Galerie und er ist auch immer recht schnell welche einzustellen.



Hallo - er ist seid 2003 hier angemeldet ! (4 Jahre)

schau mal auf meine Anmeldung  (4 Tage ) - also ehrlich ! 

außerdem muß ich das Ding auch noch polieren - was ne Arbeit
ich hab kaum Zeit zu fahren - mal abgesehen vom Wetter!

aber was ich machen kann - ich werd mein KTM - CC Race ,
mal Fotografieren und hier einstellen ! damit s mal ein Bild gibt !  

ich würd ja lieber ein GT  (Zaskar) als CC Race Maschine haben - aber ??
lies meine anderen Beiträge !


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2007)

Ist doch schon mal ein Anfang


----------



## versus (17. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> aber was ich machen kann - ich werd mein KTM - CC Race ,
> mal Fotografieren und hier einstellen ! damit s mal ein Bild gibt !



ist nicht dein ernst? du erzählst uns dauernd was von deinen GTs und willst uns dann ein KTM zeigen ??? 
manche dinge erschliessen sich mir nicht so recht...


----------



## Re-spekt (17. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ist nicht dein ernst? du erzählst uns dauernd was von deinen GTs und willst uns dann ein KTM zeigen ???
> manche dinge erschliessen sich mir nicht so recht...



Das KTM ist ein Nutzfahrzeug - (ein gutes) da putz und veranstallte ich keine 
Zeremonie - bei den GT`s die ich liebe aber schon ! 

P.S. im übrigen hab ich auch die GT´s in gebrauch - ich besitz diese nicht zur Ausstellung ! (wie manche hier) soll keine bewertung sein - nur bitte ich um verständnis.

außerdem stehen doch auch andere Marken in deiner Galerie !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> außerdem stehen doch auch andere Marken in deiner Galerie !



respekt, gut beobachtet!


----------



## gnss (18. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120152619483&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:11

meins


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120152619483&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:11
> 
> meins



Das nenne ich doch mal ein Schnäppchen.  lichen Glückwunsch


----------



## gnss (18. August 2007)

ist doch noch nicht so weit, aber es soll meins werden.


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2007)

noch nicht ganz wach. Viel Erfolg


----------



## hoeckle (19. August 2007)

Meins.... Kann ja nicht ohne GT zum treffen, oder...?! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110158776272&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## versus (19. August 2007)

cool! früher fand ich purple wirklich furchtbar, aber mit dem alter wird man zum glück nicht nur dicker, sondern auch schlauer


----------



## mountymaus (19. August 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Meins.... Kann ja nicht ohne GT zum treffen, oder...?!



Na dann herzlich willkommen in Club


----------



## hoeckle (19. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> cool! früher fand ich purple wirklich furchtbar, aber mit dem alter wird man zum glück nicht nur dicker, sondern auch schlauer



Naja mittleres bei mir zum Glück nicht und letzteres schon gar nicht...    Mist nur das ich gerade die blauen Aluhülsen ans 737er geschraubt habe. Jetzt kann ich´s auf Purple ändern... 



mountymaus schrieb:


> Na dann herzlich willkommen in Club




Bin ich schon! Sonst hätt ich mich ja gar nicht getraut anzumelden..  Aber das Projekt wird noch ein wenig dauern...  Aber danke für die lieben Wünsche...


----------



## kingmoe (20. August 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Meins.... Kann ja nicht ohne GT zum treffen, oder...?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110158776272&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001



Cool, es ist im Forum gelandet! Ich hatte es auch im Blick, dann die Auktion wieder verpennt. Viel Spaß damit, ich trete demnächst auch dem Purple-Club bei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (20. August 2007)

Hab das beim Googlen gefunden...... http://www.willhaben.at/iad/bap/object?adId=6980479&sid=xz1abc4Baiz225343 ..........!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2007)

Nur Selbstabholung, leider :-(


----------



## mountymaus (20. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nur Selbstabholung, leider :-(



Und Wien ist sooo weit


----------



## versus (20. August 2007)

ein tolles set zum superpreis, aber der rahmen sieht hausgross (20"?) aus - zum glück!


----------



## Kruko (20. August 2007)

Und Wien kann ja doch recht nah sein. Es soll ja hier im Forum jemanden geben, der in Wien wohnt. Vielleicht könnte man ja da etwas drehen 

Aber 20 Zoll ist Gott sei Dank auch für mich zu groß


----------



## salzbrezel (20. August 2007)

EXPERTENALARM! GT Zaschkar zu verkaufen.

Der Verkäufer scheint Schwabe zu sein, bei der Schreibweise:

"Da gibtschs a Zaschkar im Indanett"

http://cgi.ebay.de/KULT-BIKE-GT-Zas...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Und bei der Bremsenbezeichnung musste ich echt lachen:


> ine hydraulische Bremsanlage von JTX


Hat wohl beim Lesen auf dem Kopf gestanden, sonst hätte er korrekterweise XLC gelsesen:






Ansonsten ist das arme Rad ein Fall für de "vergewaltigte GTs" Thread, bei der Gabel und dem Hinterradbremsadapter...


----------



## tomasius (20. August 2007)

.. aber wir werden es doch mal wieder retten!  

Jedenfalls ist es ein schöner (unverbeulter ) 91er/ 92er Rahmen. 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2007)

Bekommt man den Adapter irgendwo fertig zu kaufen, oder is das Eigenbau? Ich würde meinem Backwoods gerne Scheiben spendieren.

Hab die Antwort schon selbst gefunden: A2Z Uni Mount, bekommt man noch inne Bucht.


----------



## salzbrezel (21. August 2007)

http://www.speurders.nl/fietsenenaccessoires/mountainbikesenatb/32967959/gt_zaskar.html

FÃ¼r 500â¬ ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (21. August 2007)

Achtung! Schnäppchenalarm...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-TEAM-R...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Günstige 20 Dollars Versand


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2007)

Dr.Nötigenfalls schrieb:


> Achtung! Schnäppchenalarm...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-TEAM-R...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Günstige 20 Dollars Versand



Wohl kaum, Rahmen, SID und Steuersatz für 1,2 Riesen find ich bissl sehr fett.


----------



## tofu1000 (22. August 2007)

1 von 1000! Die totale "limited edition"! Ultra-light!

http://cgi.ebay.de/1-von1000der-Ser...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (22. August 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> 1 von 1000! Die totale "limited edition"! Ultra-light!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/1-von1000der-Ser...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



  9kg !?! es darf geschmunzelt werden...


----------



## marc077 (22. August 2007)

am besten find ich aber noch, wie er den abplatzer am gabelbooster  mit dem abrutschen eines sechskantschluessels erklaert. war wohl einer mit schluesselweite um die 32 oder so


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (22. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, Rahmen, SID und Steuersatz für 1,2 Riesen find ich bissl sehr fett.



Eben drum... Aber immerhin günstige 20Euronen Versand 

Das hier ist schon eher was für mich:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-2-0...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Rahmen...haben wollen! 
Verhandle derzeit noch mit dem Händler, ob er noch was runtergeht. Wenn ja, zählt das Bike bald zu MEINEM Eigentum. Nach dem Kauf gibts wie immer Parts in der Bucht zu kaufen von 'nem Avalanche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (22. August 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> 1 von 1000! Die totale "limited edition"! Ultra-light!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/1-von1000der-Ser...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Am besten sind seine hinzugefügten Anmerkungen: 
"so, gewisse Ausstattungs-Kombinationen machen überhaupt keinen Sinn. Wie kann man ein geiles XT-Schaltwerk mit ausreichenden Deore Triggern Kombinieren und dann diese Gabel. Der Umwerfer wird gar ein ALIVIO sein! SCHWACHSINN !!! Wobei: abgez..... Verkaufsstrategie!"   

.. aber immerhin baugleich mit Zaskar.


----------



## versus (22. August 2007)

ja ist toll, ne? ich habe ihn mal gefragt wieviel das teil in wirklich wiegt, da ich mir seine angegebenen 9kg nur schwer vorstellen kann. bin mal gespannt...


----------



## GT-Man (22. August 2007)

... und Neupreis hat er mit 3000 Euro angegeben.    
Einfach unglaublich dreist!


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (22. August 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> ... und Neupreis hat er mit 3000 Euro angegeben.
> Einfach unglaublich dreist!



Hab ihn auch mal angeschrieben und ihm, mit ziemlich harschen Worten, gesagt, dass seine potentiellen Käufer/Interessenten nicht so ganz verblödet sind, wie er sie gerne hätte; wobei ich mich hauptsächlich auf den phantastischen Neupreis bezogen habe und seine, wohl an den Haarwurzeln herbeigezogene, Gewichtsangabe.  

Krass Ey, solche Spinner tauchen in letzter zeit en mass in der Bucht auf:kotz:


----------



## alf2 (22. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und Wien kann ja doch recht nah sein. Es soll ja hier im Forum jemanden geben, der in Wien wohnt. Vielleicht könnte man ja da etwas drehen
> 
> Aber 20 Zoll ist Gott sei Dank auch für mich zu groß



Habs grad erst gelesen.
Ich könnte den Rahmen schon abholen, wenn ihr euch einigt.

lg Andreas


----------



## alf2 (23. August 2007)

Ich habe noch wegen der Rahmenhöhe nachgefragt und folgende Antwort erhalten:

- Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Oberrohr 53 cm,
- Oberrohr länge Mitte Sitzrohr bis Mitte Steuersatz 60cm


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. August 2007)

Etwas für die großen aus dem Bikemarkt...-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=65441&sort=1&cat=last1&page=1 <-......


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. August 2007)

Hier ebenso aus dem Bikemarkt, Zaskar in gelb!:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=65494

Viele Grüße


----------



## tomasius (23. August 2007)

So ein Mist. Jetzt habe ich extra aus USA einen Xizang einfliegen lassen und nun gibt es hier in .de einen für nur 350.   Mich würde echt interessieren, wie viele es von den Dingern gibt.







http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-MTB-Rahmen-47cm-Reiserad-Kult-26-Zoll_W0QQitemZ150154248428QQihZ005QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kruko (23. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> So ein Mist. Jetzt habe ich extra aus USA einen Xizang einfliegen lassen und nun gibt es hier in .de einen für nur 350.   Mich würde echt interessieren, wie viele es von den Dingern gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und sogar gleich mit Karton Wieviel Adress-Aufkleber da wohl schon drauf sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (23. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> So ein Mist. Jetzt habe ich extra aus USA einen Xizang einfliegen lassen und nun gibt es hier in .de einen für nur 350.   Mich würde echt interessieren, wie viele es von den Dingern gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

genau diesen Rahmen hatte ich auch zuhause, es ist noch meine Fixierung in den Ausfallenden drin. Es ist immer der gleiche Rahmen der da in der Bucht auftaucht, denn   

Er hat gravierende Mängel, die der Verkäufer nicht angibt:

1. Der Steuersatzsitz ist falsch gefräßt, es passen weder 11/8 Zoll noch 11/4 Zoll Steuersätze. Ein langer 11/8 Zoll Steuersatz hat 1,2cm "Luft" an der oberen und unteren Fräsung, da die ja einen größeren Durchmesser hat. Ein langer Steuersatz wird so nie richtig eingestellt werden können. Die von dem Verkäufer vorgeschlagene Lösung mit dem Metallklebeband ist bei einem herkömmlichen Steuersatz mMn nicht gut. Einzig das exakte Fräsen eines 11/4Steuersatzsitzes durch einen Fachmann hilft hier weiter.

2. Der Rahmen hat am Knotenpunkt Sattelrohr/ Oberrohr massiven Verzug vom Schweißen auf beiden Seiten, also tiefe Dellen.

3. Die Sattelstütze 27,0 mm kann nicht weiter über diesen Knotenpunkt eingesteckt werden, bei einer 26,8er hat die Stütze über und unter dem Oberrohr Spiel.

Man muss dazu sagen, daß exakt nur dieser Rahmen, der gerade auf ebay angeboten wird, die Mängel hat. Die anderen Rahmen dieser Machart, die ich gesehen habe, sind wesentlich besser verarbeitet, wie z.B. der, den Protorix hatte. 

Maximal 100 wären für den Rahmen meiner Meinung gerechtfertigt, denn wer den Rahmen kauft wird wohl nicht glücklich werden...  

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. August 2007)

So langsam kann ichs nicht mehr "hören"...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. August 2007)

Geil in der Beschreibung ist auch:

"Ich wollte den Rahmen polieren, was ich mangels Kosten und Zeit dann aber nicht realisiert habe. Für 500,-Euro kann ich jemand vermitteln, der den Rahmen komplett hochglanzpoliert"


----------



## versus (24. August 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau diesen Rahmen hatte ich auch zuhause, es ist noch meine Fixierung in den Ausfallenden drin. Es ist immer der gleiche Rahmen der da in der Bucht auftaucht, denn
> 
> ...



wenn du den rahmen schon hattest und es derartiger schrott war, warum gibt es dann bei den bewertungen des verkäufers keinerlei hinweis darauf, dass er defekte teile anbietet ?
schon klar, dass man als käufer wegen der revanche-bewertungen vorsichtig ist, aber ein hinweis wie "wegen gravierender mängel zurückgenommen" zur positiven bewertung (bei rücknahme ist dir zumindest kein finanzieller schaden entstanden) wäre in so einem fall hilfreich.


----------



## GT-Man (24. August 2007)

Dr.Nötigenfalls schrieb:


> Hab ihn auch mal angeschrieben und ihm, mit ziemlich harschen Worten, gesagt, dass seine potentiellen Käufer/Interessenten nicht so ganz verblödet sind, wie er sie gerne hätte; wobei ich mich hauptsächlich auf den phantastischen Neupreis bezogen habe und seine, wohl an den Haarwurzeln herbeigezogene, Gewichtsangabe.
> 
> Krass Ey, solche Spinner tauchen in letzter zeit en mass in der Bucht auf:kotz:



Hier seine Antwort auf meine Nachfrage:
"... Es ist schon richtig das der Agressor sich im unteren Drittel der Preis/Qualitätsskala befand. 
Anderseits steht es auch auf dem Rahmen drauf das es eine Serie von 1000 Stück ist. Dieser Hinweis ist auf dem Rahmen vo GT gepulvert und nicht von irgendeinen Freak drauf gepulvert. 
Angeblich waren das die ersten 1000 bevor der Rahmen dann in billigerer und schwerer Form in endlos-Serie ging, weil GT kurz vor dem AUS stand und doch noch die Kurve kratzten! LG n1c"


----------



## zaskar76 (24. August 2007)

Ich hab dem grad mal geschrieben das die 1000 auch ne 7000 sein könnte und das damit der Rohrsatz gemeint sein könnte...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. August 2007)

GT STS DH Thermo


----------



## Raze (25. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wenn du den rahmen schon hattest und es derartiger schrott war, warum gibt es dann bei den bewertungen des verkäufers keinerlei hinweis darauf, dass er defekte teile anbietet ?
> schon klar, dass man als käufer wegen der revanche-bewertungen vorsichtig ist, aber ein hinweis wie "wegen gravierender mängel zurückgenommen" zur positiven bewertung (bei rücknahme ist dir zumindest kein finanzieller schaden entstanden) wäre in so einem fall hilfreich.



Hallo versus,

ich hatte den Rahmen nicht über Ebay erstanden sondern von jemanden aus dem Classik Forum gekauft. Es hat mich 200.- Tacken Lehrgeld gekostet, die Sache ist aber für mich gegessen. Bei einem Ebay-Kauf hätte ich natürlich den Rahmen zurückgegeben. Jetzt möchte ich nur jedem von dem Schrott abraten, damit er nicht vor dem gleichen Problem steht wie ich: Billig verkaufen oder mit hohem finanziellen Aufwand den Rahmen richten lassen.

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## versus (25. August 2007)

ok. hatte das so verstanden, dass du ihn auch gefischt hast. aber wie kam der dann wieder an den besitzer zurück wenn es dich 200 gekostet hat ?
oder ist es nur der selbe rahmen, aber ein anderer verkäufer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (25. August 2007)

Schickes Angebot:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Team-R...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
transalp verkloppt 2007er Zaskar Team Rahmen für 299 Euro. Aber ich muss leider für die Carbonvariante sparen.


----------



## Raze (25. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ok. hatte das so verstanden, dass du ihn auch gefischt hast. aber wie kam der dann wieder an den besitzer zurÃ¼ck wenn es dich 200 gekostet hat ?
> oder ist es nur der selbe rahmen, aber ein anderer verkÃ¤ufer ?



Hallo versus,

ich habe mit dem VerkÃ¤ufer natÃ¼rlich Ã¼ber die MÃ¤ngel gestritten. Da er den Rahmen nur im Auftrag verkauft hat und der eigentliche Besitzer ihn nicht mehr zurÃ¼cknehmen wollte, hat er mir noch 300.-â¬ zurÃ¼ck gegeben und er wollte ihn dann auf ebay verkaufen, mit der Gewissheit, daÃ, wenn er die MÃ¤ngel angibt, auch nicht viel mehr als 300.-â¬ erzielt werden kÃ¶nnen. 

Meine Rechtschutzversicherung hat eine SB von 127.-â¬ und so habe ich den Rahmen mit dem Verlust zurÃ¼ckgegeben, dafÃ¼r aber die 300.-â¬ wieder gleich gehabt, was bei einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung nicht der Fall gewesen wÃ¤re.

Der jetzige VerkÃ¤ufer ist aber schon wieder ein anderer als der Typ aus dem Forum, der mir das Ding angedreht hat. Der Rahmen geht also rum wie Falschgeld und ihn will keiner behalten, weil die MÃ¤ngel so groÃ sind.

Viele GrÃ¼sse raze


----------



## versus (26. August 2007)

okay, verstanden. mensch was ne odyssee mit dem ding. vielleicht sollten wir zusammenlegen und den zusammen einstampfen lassen.


----------



## versus (26. August 2007)

ich packe es nicht, das ding steht 2 std vor ende bei 431 euro  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330158269674&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


----------



## cleiende (26. August 2007)

Ich sag immer "jeden Tag steht ein Vollidiot auf der auf Dich wartet." 
Hier scheinen es einige zu sein, man achte auf das Bewertungsprofil des Verkäufers.
(Hans im) Glück für den Verkäufer.




P.S.: Leider finde ich den persönlichen Vollidioten nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## Davidbelize (26. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ich packe es nicht, das ding steht 2 std vor ende bei 431 euro
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330158269674&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014




da könnte man ja glatt überlegen ein zaskar gelb zu lackieren und noch nen euro mit zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (26. August 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> da könnte man ja glatt überlegen ein zaskar gelb zu lackieren und noch nen euro mit zu machen.


Geht es Dir SO schlecht?

E.


----------



## Kruko (26. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ich packe es nicht, das ding steht 2 std vor ende bei 431 euro
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330158269674&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014



ENDE!!

und 563 Tacken für den Hobel  Mal schauen, ob jemand hier damit auftaucht.


----------



## tomasius (26. August 2007)

Vom GT Virus scheint es noch schlimmere Arten zu geben.  
Da scheinen wir doch noch gut weggekommen zu sein.


----------



## Backfisch (26. August 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Meine Rechtschutzversicherung hat eine SB von 127.-



...die Du nur zahlen musst wenn Du verlierst.


----------



## Ketterechts (26. August 2007)

Aber da sieht man mal wieder was ein "gut" geschriebener Verkaufstext so wert ist . Der Verkäufer ist garantiert ein excellenter Geschichtenerzähler oder Gebrauchtwagenhändler - stammen ja bekanntlich von den Pfereverkäufern , den sogenannten Roßtäuschern ab . 
Bestimmt kein schlechtes Bike , aber für das Geld bekommt man mit etwas Glück auch ein schönes Zaskar .


----------



## hoeckle (26. August 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Bestimmt kein schlechtes Bike , aber für das Geld bekommt man mit etwas Glück auch ein schönes Zaskar .




Sogar für weniger... (immer noch freu..)


----------



## Kruko (27. August 2007)

Wenn das mal kein Schnäppchen ist 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Xizang-LE-ful...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DieÖligeKette (27. August 2007)

Berliner halt


----------



## Raze (27. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn das mal kein Schnäppchen ist
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Xizang-LE-ful...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hallo,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde das Bike vor ca. 1 Jahr im Bikemarkt zu einem geringeren Preis angeboten. Da bei meinen 100kg die Komponenten nicht fahrbar sind bzw. starke technische Nachteile bringen, habe ich es nicht gekauft. So bin ich weiter auf der suche nach einem XIZANG Rahmen...

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## Davidbelize (27. August 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Berliner halt



hey,ick bin een berliner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (27. August 2007)

Du hast auch ne rote Moby, das reisst einiges wieder raus


----------



## oldman (27. August 2007)

moin,

auf das Teil lege ich mal meine Hände:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Psyclone-Top-Zusta...1QQcmdZViewItem

der ist Euch eh zu klein...


----------



## Kruko (27. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> auf das Teil lege ich mal meine Hände:
> 
> ...



Dann wünsche ich mal gute Jagd bzw. viel Erfolg beim Fischen


----------



## zaskar76 (27. August 2007)

Hat kein Groovetube, dafür kriegt man längere Gabeln rein - is das nicht 18"? Wie kommste jetzt überhaupt mit dem 18" Xizang zurecht?


----------



## versus (27. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> der ist Euch eh zu klein...



ist das nicht ein 18-zöller? ich dachte du bevorzugst 16?


----------



## Manni1599 (27. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> auf das Teil lege ich mal meine Hände:
> 
> ...




Ja, der ist schon sehr schön! 


 Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück!


----------



## Manni1599 (27. August 2007)

By the way:

Hat einer von den Herren und Damen vielleicht noch einen "Bunten", entweder eloxierten (nicht Purple) oder lackierten Zaskar Rahmen, mit Canti-Sockeln, in 17'-18' übrig?

Ich habe da so eine Idee.....


----------



## TigersClaw (27. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> auf das Teil lege ich mal meine Hände:
> 
> ...



Da bist Du nicht der Einzige


----------



## Davidbelize (27. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> auf das Teil lege ich mal meine Hände:
> 
> ...



na da mach ich dann mal einen rückzieher.
hatte kurz überlegt mir die beine operativ verlängern zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (27. August 2007)

@ zaskar76 und versus
mit dem 18" xizang komme ich überhaupt noch nicht zurecht, weil es immer noch in italien steht/liegt. der verkäufer ist einen tag nach eingang meiner paypal zahlung in einen unfall verwickelt worden und hat seitdem eine emailallergie. soll heissen - er stellt sich tot und antwortet nicht.
alles mögliche ist eingeleitet, mal schauen wann ich endlich das xizang habe.

18" passt mir, die sache mit den kleineren rahmen ist halt geschmackssache, die sind halt derb wendig. halt mit langem vorbau in der vertikale schlecht zu fahren... das will ich ja jetzt ändern, vorausgesetzt das xizang kommt hier jemals an...
falls es vor dem gt meeting aufschlägt, bringe ich es mit!
so long


----------



## Davidbelize (27. August 2007)

was für leute die es bunt mögen


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-CUS...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


hat das noch keiner gesehen?


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Lightning-...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (27. August 2007)

Wäre schön, wenn ich bei den Hosen zum Zuge käme 

Für meine holde Frau
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180150301137&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

und für mich

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180150301158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## -lupo- (28. August 2007)

Wird als GT STS DH verkauft:

iBähDOTcoDOTuk


----------



## chrrup150 (28. August 2007)

Und wieder nen Xizang:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## colombo (28. August 2007)

Tja, das finde ich nun aber mehr als verlockend. Muss ja nicht immer gleich Carbon sein  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-20th-A...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. August 2007)

colombo schrieb:


> Tja, das finde ich nun aber mehr als verlockend. Muss ja nicht immer gleich Carbon sein
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-20th-A...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der Preis ist verlockend, aber woher weiß der Händler , dass er überhaupt diesen Rahmen bekommt. 

Hier wird etwas verkauft, was er noch nicht hat. Lieferzeit 4-5 Monate!!


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2007)

Woher weiss er, das Deutschland 200 Frames bekommt? Wer importiert die Frames eigentlich, oder hat GT ne eigene Deutschland-Vertretung?


----------



## kingmoe (28. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der Preis ist verlockend, aber woher weiß der Händler , dass er überhaupt diesen Rahmen bekommt.
> 
> Hier wird etwas verkauft, was er noch nicht hat. Lieferzeit 4-5 Monate!!



Eben, da wäre ich mal schön vorsichtig... "Die Auslieferung erfolgt, sobald GT die Rahmen an uns ausliefert!"


----------



## Kruko (28. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Woher weiss er, das Deutschland 200 Frames bekommt? Wer importiert die Frames eigentlich, oder hat GT ne eigene Deutschland-Vertretung?



Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass 200 Rahmen für Deutschland sein sollen. Wenn es mit England stimmt, wären von den 500 Rahmen 280 Zaskars in diesen beiden Ländern. Und in US gibt es genauso viele "Verrückte" wie hier (zähle mich selber auch dazu).

Epple ist für den Deutschland-Vertrieb zuständig. Schau einfach mal unter www.GT-deutschland.de:daumen:


----------



## Davidbelize (28. August 2007)

verkaufe bike,von dem ich alles genau nix und überhaupt nicht weiss.   aber dafür billig..... 

hoffentlich bekommt der nicht alle 200 zaskars die für good old germany gedacht sind.   

bei der stückzahl bin ich der meinung das die in usa mitbekommen haben was es hier für eine gt-anhängerschaft gibt.


----------



## GT-Man (28. August 2007)

i-2k special Edition für 500 $ !
http://cgi.ebay.com/SPECIAL-EDITION...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Also wer kein Zaskar Jubi Modell will, kriegt hier ein anderes (wirklich) limitiertes GT (gab nur 100 Stück).


----------



## cleiende (28. August 2007)

colombo schrieb:


> Tja, das finde ich nun aber mehr als verlockend. Muss ja nicht immer gleich Carbon sein
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-20th-A...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der Händler ist zumindest real existent, ich war nämlich am WE dort um Rahmen in M und L probezufahren (ich will ja nix Falsches bestellen, gelle  ). Und er verkauft auch viel GT (Avalanches).
Ob er sich mit der Auktion einen Gefallen tut wage ich zu bezweifeln, ich würde das nur über ein Treuhänderkonto machen: Er geht einen bindenden Vertrag ein, da sollte er bei einem noch auszuliefernden Sammlerstück sehr vorsichtig sein.
GT Deutschland hat zu der Auktion sicher auch eine dezidierte Meinung.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2007)

Ich hab vorhin den Dealer meines Vertrauens auf das Zassi angesetzt, hoffentlich hat er beizeiten Erfolg.


----------



## eddy 1 (28. August 2007)

Der Händler ist zumindest real existent, ich war nämlich am WE dort um Rahmen in M und L probezufahren (ich will ja nix Falsches bestellen

kannst du mir was zu den grössen sagen???

fahre ein altes 16 zoll und das ist ein bischen kurz (gut ich bin 1.86)


----------



## cleiende (28. August 2007)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> kannst du mir was zu den grössen sagen???
> 
> fahre ein altes 16 zoll und das ist ein bischen kurz (gut ich bin 1.86)



Hallo.
Ungern. Mit der Körpergröße bist du nämlich noch bei M oder schon bei L, je nach
- Einsatzzweck
- persönlicher Vorliebe (agil vs laufruhig)
Sorry, lieber kein Ratschlag als ein schlechter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (28. August 2007)

könnte ein schnäppchen werden.....................

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200144100281


----------



## oliversen (30. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> auf das Teil lege ich mal meine Hände:
> 
> ...



Aeeehmmm....
Sagen wir mal du haettest dich unsterblich in das Lightning verliebt das gerade in der UK Buch verkauft wird. Darf ich dann bei dem Psyclone ein bisschen mitklickern  ???

oliversen


----------



## oldman (30. August 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Aeeehmmm....
> Sagen wir mal du haettest dich unsterblich in das Lightning verliebt das gerade in der UK Buch verkauft wird. Darf ich dann bei dem Psyclone ein bisschen mitklickern  ???
> 
> oliversen



didan habsch schon.  
beim psyclone bin ich raus, da haben die kids den preis schon kaputtgeboten...


----------



## versus (30. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> da haben die kids den preis schon kaputtgeboten...



Höchstbietender: carlosdeluca( 296)   

den kennen wir doch auch, oder ?


----------



## Kruko (30. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> Höchstbietender: carlosdeluca( 296)
> 
> den kennen wir doch auch, oder ?



War das nicht ein Berliner, der auch schon den Richter ersteigert hat??

Da fällt mir ein, dass wir immer noch keine Bilder hier sehen durften


----------



## Davidbelize (30. August 2007)

is`n schnäppchen geworden auf das leider niemand geboten hat.
alleine rahmen und vor allem der lrs....   


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200144100281


----------



## kingmoe (30. August 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> is`n schnäppchen geworden auf das leider niemand geboten hat.
> alleine rahmen und vor allem der lrs....
> 
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200144100281



Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob er die gelisteten Preise für die Parts noch haben will, oder ob das die ehem. UVPs sind.
Aber ich bin eh mit einem neues Ruckus versorgt


----------



## bikehumanumest (30. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Woher weiss er, das Deutschland 200 Frames bekommt? Wer importiert die Frames eigentlich, oder hat GT ne eigene Deutschland-Vertretung?



also nach meinen aktuellen insider informationen kommen 60 stück nach deutschland vk 1300 euro...ek ??? , nach wunsch auch mit v-brake + scheiben aufnahme....gewicht soll 1,3kg sein...

hab auch den händler meines vertrauens beauftragt...er soll vor allem mal nachmessen,weil die geometrie jetzt auf 100er gabeln passen soll...dabei hat die 63mm gabel geometrie mir bisher am besten gepasst...




joe


----------



## hoeckle (30. August 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> also nach meinen aktuellen insider informationen kommen 60 stück nach deutschland vk 1300 euro...ek ??? ,
> 
> 
> joe



Nach den meinen sind´s 1400,- VK... Dürfte also stimmen der Preis... Nach den Details habe ich nicht gefragt, war eher daran interesiert die Nachhaltigkeit meiner Order zu verdeutlichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (31. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der Preis ist verlockend, aber woher weiß der Händler , dass er überhaupt diesen Rahmen bekommt.
> 
> Hier wird etwas verkauft, was er noch nicht hat. Lieferzeit 4-5 Monate!!



http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-20th-A...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tja, so ändert sich das Angebot   Von 899 sind wir jetzt bei 1299 . Soviel zur Seriosität des Verkäufers.


----------



## cleiende (1. September 2007)

Oder der Kollege wurde vom Importeur mal ganz kurz instruiert (Klartext:"Ins ACHTUNG gestellt").
Halte ich für wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## hoeckle (1. September 2007)

edit: augen auf und richtigen tread lesen..


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. September 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Oder der Kollege wurde vom Importeur mal ganz kurz instruiert (Klartext:"Ins ACHTUNG gestellt").
> Halte ich für wahrscheinlicher.



ich tippe mal dass er weder mühen (anreise) noch kosten gescheut hat und auf der eurobike sogar ein foto vom jubiläumsbike geschossen hat... dabei hat er auch den preis mittels nachfrage aktualisiert

wobei nach meinen infos immer noch ein vk von 1299,- angedacht ist...

aber zum teil wußten scheins die leute von epple nichts genaues weiß man nicht...

joe
auf jeden fall hab ich einen in M ... und egal ob normaler oder integrierter steuersatz oder zugverlegung unten oben oder innen oder mit/ohne oder sowohl als auch bremsensockel... hauptsache meine alten zaskar le aufkleber finden endlich einen neuen bb arbeitsplatz...


----------



## tomasius (1. September 2007)

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Manni1599 (1. September 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Aeeehmmm....
> Sagen wir mal du haettest dich unsterblich in das Lightning verliebt das gerade in der UK Buch verkauft wird. Darf ich dann bei dem Psyclone ein bisschen mitklickern  ???
> 
> oliversen




Glückwunsch, Oliversen!

Der Rahmen ist wunderschön, wie willst Du ihn aufbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (1. September 2007)

*Tom, mehr Fotos! *
Sieht Klasse aus, was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Bastieeeh (2. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Gruß, Tom





> Tom, mehr Fotos!
> Sieht Klasse aus, was ist das für eine Gabel?




Ich bezweifle, dass es sein Xizang ist - wir sind ja hier im Auktionswarnungsthread.
Aber Tomasius, was soll der Geiz? Wir sind doch nicht bei den Schotten...  

Ein wunderschönes, originales Xizang bei ebay.com

Die Bilder zur Auktion in hoher Auflösung - ein Traum!


Wieso ist das für knappe 1000 Europäische Inflationseinheiten nicht schon lange weg? Kommt Leute - so ein Rad MUSS hier in's Forum!...


----------



## Davidbelize (2. September 2007)

: 




DAS TEIL



und wie unschuldig es da steht...... genial.     

aber ich lebe auch gerne mit solchen bike-träumen.


----------



## oliversen (2. September 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, Oliversen!
> 
> Der Rahmen ist wunderschön, wie willst Du ihn aufbauen?



Aehmm, keine Ahnung. Das Ganze kommt ein bisschen unverhofft, aber mir wird schon etwas einfallen.

Ich erinnere mich das es hier einen Norddeutschen mit einer wirklich beeindruckenden Avalanche Kollektion gibt. Der hat sein blaues mit goldener Gabel und ein bisschen Schwarz wirklich sexy aufgebaut  .

Oliversen


----------



## Kruko (2. September 2007)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Psyclone. Du wirst sicherlich ähnlich viel Freunde an diesem Rahmen haben wie bei Deinem Lightning. 

Und leicht kann man dieses Rad auch aufbauen.


----------



## Davidbelize (2. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Gruß, Tom



hier die antwort des verkäufers :  Hi David, yes shipping to Germany is OK. Thanks 

Matt


und bei einem kurs  von ung. 800 euronen zum dollar fast ein schnäppchen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. September 2007)

Ist hier jemand aus Siegen der mir ein Rad welches ich bei eBay ersteigern möchte abholen und zuschicken könnte?

Der Verkäufer will partout nicht versenden


----------



## hoeckle (2. September 2007)

Für die kleinen unter euch....  
Mir zu klein oder würde jemand ggfs. gegen 18´ tauschen??? Dann melde ich mein Interesse für den blauen an.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de

Na versus...???  Als Dankeschön für das schöne T-Shirt... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-Frame-606...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Manni1599 (2. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Für die kleinen unter euch....
> Mir zu klein oder würde jemand ggfs. gegen 18´ tauschen??? Dann melde ich mein Interesse für den blauen an.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de



Ich würde gerne mein Glück versuchen. Passt mir von der Rahmenhöhe einfach genau. Und die Farbe passt perfekt für mein Vorhaben. 

Soll dann auch erstmal der Letzte sein....


----------



## B-Ston3D (2. September 2007)

da heult ihr jahrelang den xizangs hinterher und nun wills keiner haben ???
der versendet doch nach germany. das ding ist super erhalten und der preis ist mehr als gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (2. September 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> da heult ihr jahrelang den xizangs hinterher und nun wills keiner haben ???
> der versendet doch nach germany. das ding ist super erhalten und der preis ist mehr als gut.



kannst du mir mal 900Euro leihen


----------



## hoeckle (3. September 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> da heult ihr jahrelang den xizangs hinterher und nun wills keiner haben ???
> der versendet doch nach germany. das ding ist super erhalten und der preis ist mehr als gut.



Stimmt schon! Wäre auch schon meins, aber habe gerade 6 Einspritzdüsen, eine Hochdruckpume  und ein Rad für meinen Sohn gezahlt   ab Oktober noch 2 Rahmen (  ) zu zahlen, von denen auch einer aufgebaut werden will und zudem eh schon ein Xizang das auf Vollendung wartet.... 

Aber mal im Ernst, so unrecht hat der Hanseatenkollege nicht: In dem Zustand mit der Ausstattung.... Komm davidbelize! Auch wenns Dir zu groß ist, eine der Lücken wäre geschlossen... 

@manni: Meinen Segen hast Du...


----------



## Kruko (3. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ab Oktober noch 2 Rahmen (  ) zu zahlen



Du auch


----------



## hoeckle (3. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Du auch



 bezog sich zwar auf meinen Sohn, aber ja ich auch... Soweit ich mich auf die Person halt verlassen kann. Aber wird nicht dem deutschen Kontingent entnommen.


----------



## salzbrezel (3. September 2007)

Das ist mal billig:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-1-0...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
160â¬ fÃ¼r:
Avalanche 45cm
Rock Shoy Judy TT
Deore Antrieb


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. September 2007)

100% koscher scheint der Verkäufer aber nicht zu sein, wenn ich mir die Bewertungen so anschaue...


----------



## schoenw (3. September 2007)

kennt ihr foren junkies eh schon, aber trotzdem

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=117222


----------



## zaskar76 (3. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> aber habe gerade 6 Einspritzdüsen, eine Hochdruckpume  ...



Turboumbau?


----------



## Ketterechts (3. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Stimmt schon! Wäre auch schon meins, aber habe gerade 6 Einspritzdüsen, eine Hochdruckpume  und ein Rad für meinen Sohn gezahlt   ab Oktober noch 2 Rahmen (  ) zu zahlen, von denen auch einer aufgebaut werden will und zudem eh schon ein Xizang das auf Vollendung wartet....
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, so unrecht hat der Hanseatenkollege nicht: In dem Zustand mit der Ausstattung.... Komm davidbelize! Auch wenns Dir zu groß ist, eine der Lücken wäre geschlossen...
> 
> @manni: Meinen Segen hast Du...



Der Preis ist OK nur leider kommen ja nochmal mindestens 100 Dollar Versand dazu , sowie bei Einfuhr nochmal knapp 25% Zoll - zu zahlen auf die 1050+Versand - macht dann in der Summen wieder was in der Richtung 1400 Dollar . Nicht gerade wenig , oder zumindest dann kein Schnäppchen mehr - glaubt mir würde das Rad hier in D für um die 1000 angeboten  , ich hätte schon zugeschlagen . Aber ich rechne die Sache nochmal durch   , denn reizen würds mich ja schon .
Oder hat jemand ne Idee/Möglichkeit die 25% zu umgehen oder die ganze Sache billiger abzuwickeln ?
Bin für Vorschläge immer offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (3. September 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Turboumbau?



Nein, waren leider fällig... Nach 213000 km und erst 4,5 Jahren...  



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Oder hat jemand ne Idee/Möglichkeit die 25% zu umgehen oder die ganze Sache billiger abzuwickeln ?
> Bin für Vorschläge immer offen



Ja ich, indem du´s in die Schweiz schicken lässt. 7,6 % Mwst. + 14,- Fr. Zoll !!!


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. September 2007)

> glaubt mir wÃ¼rde das Rad hier in D fÃ¼r um die 1000â¬ angeboten , ich hÃ¤tte schon zugeschlagen



1,400.00 USD  =  1,028.01 EUR (1 USD = 0.734292 EUR)

Dir wird das Bike doch mit Versand und Zoll und hastenichtgesehen fÃ¼r um die 1000 Euro angeboten... ;-)


----------



## Ketterechts (3. September 2007)

@Tomasius

Da hast du ja ganz schön was angerichtet mit dem Auktionshinweis - ich rechne mir den Wolf - sag mir immer wieder , dass ich doch eigentlich genug Bikes habe - und dabei weiß ich genau , dass genug garnicht sein kann , denn es fehlen noch so einige die ich gerne hätte - und da kommt das Xizang wieder ins Spiel - der Zustand - 1a - der Preis - OK - was hält mich also noch - der noch nicht verkaufte Merlin Rahmen - die eigene Freundin hat schon ein Auge drauf geworfen - die Tatsache das ich schon zwölf fahrbare Bikes habe - da kann eins mehr auch nicht wirklich schaden oder ich muss mehr fahren - meine Abneigung gegenüber den Zollformalitäten - da kann mir hier bestimmt geholfen werden - die Tatsache dass das Bike nicht rechtzeitig zum Forumstreffen da ist - ein Grund mehr 2008 sich hoffentlich wieder zu sehen - das wird wieder ne unruhige Nacht - ne Kreditkarte oder Paypal hab ich auch nicht - aber mein Bruder - ist ein Xizang wirklich so toll - falsches Forum für so ne Frage - ist die Zollabwicklung aufwendig - hier hakts momentan am meisten - *ich hasse so Bürokratensch...*´- wenn das nicht wäre , sondern einfach ersteigern und schicken lassen und schon wär´s meins - deshalb meine Äusserung für 1000 in D hätt ich´s schon ersteigert 

Gruss - der mit sich hadernde - Benjamin


----------



## Kruko (3. September 2007)

Hallo Benjamin, 

das mit dem Zoll ist normalerweise gar kein Problem. Du wirst von denen angeschrieben, fährst mit der Ebay-Rechnung hin und zahlst. Das war es, solange alles für den Zoll plausibel klingt. 

Fahren tut sich so ein Xizang einmalig. Ist eines meiner liebsten Bikes geworden. Bei Paypal hat man sich auch unproblematisch angemeldet. Du überweist einfach den Betrag auf Dein Paypal-Konto und der Rest wird dann über dieses Konto abgewickelt.

Ich wünsche Dir dann mal eine schlaflose Nacht. 

Ach ja, es dauert ungefähr 10 Tage bis so etwas hier ist  



Ketterechts schrieb:


> @Tomasius
> 
> Da hast du ja ganz schön was angerichtet mit dem Auktionshinweis - ich rechne mir den Wolf - sag mir immer wieder , dass ich doch eigentlich genug Bikes habe - und dabei weiß ich genau , dass genug garnicht sein kann , denn es fehlen noch so einige die ich gerne hätte - und da kommt das Xizang wieder ins Spiel - der Zustand - 1a - der Preis - OK - was hält mich also noch - der noch nicht verkaufte Merlin Rahmen - die eigene Freundin hat schon ein Auge drauf geworfen - die Tatsache das ich schon zwölf fahrbare Bikes habe - da kann eins mehr auch nicht wirklich schaden oder ich muss mehr fahren - meine Abneigung gegenüber den Zollformalitäten - da kann mir hier bestimmt geholfen werden - die Tatsache dass das Bike nicht rechtzeitig zum Forumstreffen da ist - ein Grund mehr 2008 sich hoffentlich wieder zu sehen - das wird wieder ne unruhige Nacht - ne Kreditkarte oder Paypal hab ich auch nicht - aber mein Bruder - ist ein Xizang wirklich so toll - falsches Forum für so ne Frage - ist die Zollabwicklung aufwendig - hier hakts momentan am meisten - *ich hasse so Bürokratensch...*´- wenn das nicht wäre , sondern einfach ersteigern und schicken lassen und schon wär´s meins - deshalb meine Äusserung für 1000 in D hätt ich´s schon ersteigert
> 
> Gruss - der mit sich hadernde - Benjamin


----------



## Ketterechts (3. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hallo Benjamin,
> 
> das mit dem Zoll ist normalerweise gar kein Problem. Du wirst von denen angeschrieben, fährst mit der Ebay-Rechnung hin und zahlst. Das war es, solange alles für den Zoll plausibel klingt.
> 
> ...



Ihr macht es einem wirklich nicht leicht - ich geh jetzt schlafen - wenn man das so nennen kann


----------



## tomasius (3. September 2007)

Paypal ist schnell eingerichtet und beim Zollamt war man sehr freundlich.  

Hatte ich eigentlich erwähnt, dass der Verkäufer meines Xizangs ganze 16 Bewertungen hatte und davon waren auch nur 94,4% positiv. Außerdem hatte ich nur ein kleines Bild zu Verfügung. - Insgesamt also recht riskant, oder? 

Bei dem aktuellen Xizang sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Hier hätte wirklich sofort zugeschlagen. - Der Verkäufer ist übrigens auch bei mtbr.com aktiv.

... und jetzt überlege ich auch mal.  

Ich könnte meinen Xizang ja dann hier im Forum anbieten.  Was bietet ihr? 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (3. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hallo Benjamin,
> 
> das mit dem Zoll ist normalerweise gar kein Problem. Du wirst von denen angeschrieben, fährst mit der Ebay-Rechnung hin und zahlst. Das war es, solange alles für den Zoll plausibel klingt.
> 
> ...



Etwa die gleich Erfahrung hatte ich kürzlich mit dem Lobo aus Amerika gemacht.Paypal war kein Thema.Beim Zoll wars noch einfacher.Die Jungs von FedEx in Frankfurt haben den Wert "abgenommen" der auf der Deklaration stand   .Aber normalerweise läuft das mit dem Ausdruck von Ebay zum vorzeigen,-ist dann aber auch absolut unproblematisch.

Grüsse Rafa


Ps: Ein Lobo gefällig?m.q ist wieder da.Von Ihm hab ich mein STS

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DH-1000-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hoeckle (3. September 2007)

... immer noch die Abwicklung über die Schweiz!!!   

@ketterechts: Nicht so viel Denken - HANDELN!!!

btw: Merlin? Wie groß?


----------



## Deleted61137 (4. September 2007)

64cm Rahmenhöhe -> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZR-1-0-Rennra...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <- !!!


----------



## Raze (4. September 2007)

Hallo,

wer nicht auf das Retro-XIZANG steht, kann hier ein wettbewerbsfähiges XIZANG ersteigern. Sattel drauf und Pedale dran und los geht es:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mountain-Bike-T...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## tofu1000 (4. September 2007)

Es ist zwar "nur" ein Avalanche, aber wenigstens vor der Farbe muss man warnen!  
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-avalanche-18_W0QQitemZ150156615855QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150156615855
Meiner Meinung nach einer der schönsten GT-Töne "ever". Wär er doch nur 16...


----------



## Ketterechts (4. September 2007)

Könnte man eigentlich auch versuchen so ein Bike als Sammlerstück - reduzierter Steuersatz von 7% - nach Deutschland einzuführen ? Der sehr gute Zustand würde die Sache ja schon glaubwürdig machen . Hat jemand so etwas schonmal gemacht oder davon gehört . Weil Sammler sind wir ja irgendwie schon - oder ?


----------



## versus (5. September 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> reduzierter Steuersatz von 7%



 wieviel zoll sind denn das ?


----------



## cleiende (5. September 2007)

War DA einer von Euch dran? Auktion sieht aber auch gepusht aus.


----------



## Davidbelize (5. September 2007)

sieht sehr schön aus das lts.   



und das übrigends auch....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Outpost-mo...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (5. September 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> War DA einer von Euch dran? Auktion sieht aber auch gepusht aus.



Gehe ich auch von aus, dass da jemand den Preis gepusht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (5. September 2007)

Und - wer war's?


----------



## hoeckle (5. September 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Und - wer war's?




Ich nicht, bin aber informiert....


----------



## Ketterechts (5. September 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Und - wer war's?



Bekenne mich schuldig im Sinne der Anklage   .


----------



## tomasius (5. September 2007)




----------



## Davidbelize (5. September 2007)

und ich spinner werd mir mal das im classic-forum angebotene xizang anschauen.

und vielleicht danach meine seele und vieles andere mehr verkaufen.


----------



## hoeckle (5. September 2007)

Ach so, hab ich ganz vergessen: GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!


----------



## hoeckle (5. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> und ich spinner werd mir mal das im classic-forum angebotene xizang anschauen.
> 
> und vielleicht danach meine seele und vieles andere mehr verkaufen.



Du hast Da ein STS......


----------



## Davidbelize (5. September 2007)

sorry,lts


----------



## hoeckle (5. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sorry,lts



sry, das alter, aber zur not, naja  tuts halt ein lts auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (5. September 2007)

lichen Glückwunsch. Wieder ein Xizang mehr im Forum


----------



## mountymaus (5. September 2007)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch. Da hat ja der Schwamm wieder zugeschlagen.


----------



## korat (6. September 2007)

dazu muß ich auch gratulieren!
es ist wirklich wunderschön und kommt auch meiner persönlichen vorstellung von einem xizang am nächsten. was hast du denn damit vor? bis auf einige details finde ich es genau so wie es ist schon richtig geil.


----------



## Ketterechts (6. September 2007)

korat schrieb:


> dazu muß ich auch gratulieren!
> es ist wirklich wunderschön und kommt auch meiner persönlichen vorstellung von einem xizang am nächsten. was hast du denn damit vor? bis auf einige details finde ich es genau so wie es ist schon richtig geil.



Vielen Dank erstmal für die vielen Glückwünsche - ist ja fast so als wäre ich Vater geworden .

Der Look des Bikes bleibt auf alle Fälle erhalten - der Sattel wird natürlich gegen einen Flite getauscht - ich fahr nix anderes . Bei der Sattelstütze bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen - scheint mir etwas zu neu , aber die Syncros sind einfach klasse . Die Schaltzentrale muss ich mir erstmal anschauen , aber die Tendenz geht Richtung Daumis - sind die XT Daumis mit der Suntour kompatibel ?

Aber zuerst muss das Rad mal hier ankommen .
Die ganze Sache wird übrigens absolut legal abgewickelt - meine Freundin hat drauf bestanden , nachdem sie den Schock eines weiteren GTs verkraftet hatte .
Werde mich aber wohl von einem meiner Bikes trennen , um die finanzielle Eskapade etwas zu kompensieren . Welche steht noch nicht zu 100% fest , aber am wenigsten gefahren bin ich dieses Jahr das Monster Fat - mal sehn .

Ich kann´s kaum erwarten das gute Stück in Händen zu halten.


----------



## Backfisch (6. September 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Und - wer war's?



Ich liebe diese Artikelbeschreibungen auf ebay.com.   

Whew!


----------



## mountymaus (6. September 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Werde mich aber wohl von einem meiner Bikes trennen , um die finanzielle Eskapade etwas zu kompensieren . Welche steht noch nicht zu 100% fest , aber am wenigsten gefahren bin ich dieses Jahr das Monster Fat - mal sehn .
> 
> Ich kann´s kaum erwarten das gute Stück in Händen zu halten.



Ehrlich gesagt, wenn es irgendwie geht, würde ich mich an von keinem der anderen Bikes trennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (8. September 2007)

Was wird denn hier wieder gefeiert???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290156816572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## cleiende (9. September 2007)

Vorzeitiges Weihnachten, zumindest für Einen!
Ohne Worte:
http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=290156816572


----------



## versus (9. September 2007)

könnte mir vorstellen, dass er nun auf den ebaykosten sitzen bleibt...


----------



## Kruko (9. September 2007)

Ich werde Euch berichten, ob ich ein Angebot bekomme. Sollte den Rahmen eigentlich für Manni (im Urlaub) ersteigern. Aber irgendwo muss auch Schluss sein


----------



## hoeckle (9. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich werde Euch berichten, ob ich ein Angebot bekomme. Sollte den Rahmen eigentlich für Manni (im Urlaub) ersteigern. Aber irgendwo muss auch Schluss sein



Ob Manni das auch so sieht?  Da hat ja jeder so seine eigenen Grenzen....  

3 Fenster mit vorbereiteten Angeboten " vernüftiges Gebot - haben will Gebot - egal was es mich kostet unbedingt haben will Gebot " 

P.S. Sniper finde ich im übrigen recht unsportlich...


----------



## Kruko (9. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Ob Manni das auch so sieht?  Da hat ja jeder so seine eigenen Grenzen....



Hatte zum Auktionsende Manni am Hörrohr



hoeckle schrieb:


> 3 Fenster mit vorbereiteten Angeboten " vernüftiges Gebot - haben will Gebot - egal was es mich kostet unbedingt haben will Gebot "



Kann man so machen, wenn es für einen selbst ist


----------



## versus (9. September 2007)

ein wunderschöner rahmen, aber über 400 sind definitiv happig !
klar ist ein rahmen immer so viel wert wie der käufer bereit ist zu zahlen, aber da wurde schon eine grenze überschritten. manni hat ja noch was anderes zum fahren ;-)


----------



## tomasius (9. September 2007)

Ohne Worte:






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300146681151&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

Ich habe diesen Rahmen im Februar hier im Forum verkauft. - Für 50.

Die Wertsteigerung ist ja wirklich enorm.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (9. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ohne Worte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mein Beileid... Bei der Bucht.de hat momentan wirklich etwas das Gefühl, dass alles wo GT draufsteht in teils schwindelerregende Höhen geboten wird.


----------



## tofu1000 (9. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:de

Was ne Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (9. September 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> ...dass alles wo GT draufsteht in teils schwindelerregende Höhen geboten wird.



Ist ein gutes Gefühl sich zur rechten Zeit den Keller vollgestellt zu haben...


----------



## B-Ston3D (10. September 2007)

ich hätte den rahmen gerne gehabt. auch für den preis


----------



## kingmoe (10. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ohne Worte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch gedacht, ich hÃ¤tte einen Sehfehler. Spiele ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken, ein paar GT-Rahmen bei ebay zu versilbern... Will jemand ein LTS in 18" oder ein 20" oder ein 16" Avalanche oder mein grooÃes Edge...?!


----------



## Kint (10. September 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Artikelbeschreibungen auf ebay.com.
> 
> Whew!



was genau ? 


G18011, which if my research was proper means the eleventh 18" Xizang. Seat tube 18" c-c, top tube 22.5


???? ne wahre bereicherung für unseren rahmennummerfaden...  
demnäch wurden vom 1990er maximal 10 stück gebruzelt .... 




tofu1000 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:de
> 
> Was ne Farbe!



acid orange explizit.... auch in echt ziemlich abgefahren....


----------



## versus (10. September 2007)

manni, bzw. jörg auf ein neues:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150159899000&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

aber oba75 ist auch schon wieder dran...


----------



## Davidbelize (10. September 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gedacht, ich hätte einen Sehfehler. Spiele ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken, ein paar GT-Rahmen bei ebay zu versilbern... Will jemand ein LTS in 18" oder ein 20" oder ein 16" Avalanche oder mein grooßes Edge...?!




was ist denn das für ein 16er avalanche von dem du da redest (hätte interesse) ?


----------



## Kruko (10. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> manni, bzw. jörg auf ein neues:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150159899000&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1
> 
> aber oba75 ist auch schon wieder dran...


----------



## oldman (10. September 2007)

so, mein xizang aus ibay.it ist heute angekommen. sehr nett. mal schauen, ob ich's schon zum treffen aufgebaut kriege.
was mich nervt ist ,dass die stütze anscheinend 27.0 maß hat. mein olles 96er xizang hat ein 27.2 maß.
jetzt brauche ich eine neue titanstütze, mist. naja, mal wieder ein luxusproblem...


----------



## cleiende (11. September 2007)

Wenn ich Dir ne Stütze von HiBike holen soll sag Bescheid, kannst sie ja dann in 10 Tagen bei mir in Empfang nehmen und einbauen bevor wir losreiten.
Aber mein 95er Xizang hat 27,2 als Durchmesser, lieber 3x nachmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (11. September 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer nicht auf das Retro-XIZANG steht, kann hier ein wettbewerbsfähiges XIZANG ersteigern. Sattel drauf und Pedale dran und los geht es:
> 
> ...



Warum sind die XIZANG`S in USA so viel billiger wie in Europa? Der Italo-XIZANG von Oldman (zum Glück jetzt gelandet) war schon ein Schnäppchen, aber das ist der Hammer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190148739650&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## oldman (11. September 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Warum sind die XIZANG`S in USA so viel billiger wie in Europa? Der Italo-XIZANG von Oldman (zum Glück jetzt gelandet) war schon ein Schnäppchen, aber das ist der Hammer:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190148739650&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
> 
> Viele Grüsse raze



naja, die US Preise waren immer günstiger als die Europa Preise. Ausserdem wurden erheblich mehr GT Titanen in USA verkauft.
Ausserdem geht hier in D gerade der Wahn um und, wie schon erwähnt, sind die Preise für "alte" GTs völlig daneben. Irgendwo bietet ja einer sein Xizang weit über 2000 an.
Würde mich nicht wundern wenn es jemand kauft....

Mein Tip: einfach relaxen und 1/2 warten, dann kriegen die Sammler Ärger mit Ihren Damen oder steigen auf ne andere Marke um oder die Hypothek klemmt oder oder.
Dann kommen reihenweise GTs wieder in Umlauf und das "Überangebot" drückt den Marktpreis.
Ist ähnlich wie mit den Schweinebäuchen an der Fleischbörse in Chicago...


----------



## Davidbelize (11. September 2007)

kann mich da nur oldman anschliessen.  





und ICH KANN WARTEN


----------



## versus (11. September 2007)

und ICH MUSS WARTEN. und das schon ein gutes jahr, aber es tut sich nix


----------



## Ketterechts (11. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> und ICH MUSS WARTEN. und das schon ein gutes jahr, aber es tut sich nix



Ja so ähnlich ging es mir . 
Aber dem Xizang in den Staaten konnte ich dann doch nicht wiederstehen - auch Dank tatkräftiger Unterstützung hier aus dem Forum . War ein glückliches Zusammenspiel aus Gelegenheit ( macht ja bekanntlich Diebe ) und dem Umstand das gerade genug Geld auf dem Konto war .
Drücke euch aber allen die Daumen dass eure Ausdauer belohnt wird und mir selber , dass meins heil und rechtzeitig bei mir ankommt.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. September 2007)

ich würd ja ein paar sachen ändern aber ansonsten ganz hübsch......


http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Team...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


zitat aus einem beitrag im classic-forum:
"..tut mir leid andy aber das Ding hat meiner Meinung nach quasi das verbriefte Recht in jedem mtb-Forum dieses Universums gepostet zu werden und wenn es von 2011 wäre"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (11. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich würd ja ein paar sachen ändern aber ansonsten ganz hübsch......
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Team...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



lustiges teile-würfeln, wa?


----------



## Davidbelize (11. September 2007)

und hier noch ein nettes 91er zaskar......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-LE-...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

aber warum der das sattelrohr durchbohrt hat bleibt mir persönlich verschlossen !   


und hier noch was für die blau-fans.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-LE-...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




zitat aus einem beitrag im classic-forum:
"..tut mir leid andy aber das Ding hat meiner Meinung nach quasi das verbriefte Recht in jedem mtb-Forum dieses Universums gepostet zu werden und wenn es von 2011 wäre"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kruko (11. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> aber warum der das sattelrohr durchbohrt hat bleibt mir persönlich verschlossen !



Gewichtstuning oder Ablauf bei Regenfahrten 




Davidbelize schrieb:


> und hier noch was für die blau-fans.....



An dem hat Manni Interesse


----------



## laxerone (11. September 2007)

wo die aktienkurse grad so gut stehen:

ich hab 2 rahmen im keller liegen, die ich wohl nicht mehr brauchen werde.






sehr guter zustand. den hab ich inzwischen auch in 18 zoll, wär also durchaus bereit, den 16er in gute hände abzugeben.

und 






kleine delle im oberrohr und ein paar kleine lackkratzer (siehe gallerie). wenn jemand ernsthaften interesse hat und bereit ist, die aktuellen marktpreise zu zahlen...

bin auch offen für tauschangebote. such ja bekanntlich noch einen blau eloxiertes zaskar oder ein schwarzes (eloxiert) egal ob 16, 18 oder 20zoll.


----------



## korat (12. September 2007)

möglicherweise täuscht der verkäufer sich aber auch, und es handelt sich um einen seltenen rahmen von magura oder rock shox?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230170736630&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## versus (12. September 2007)

korat schrieb:


> möglicherweise täuscht der verkäufer sich aber auch, und es handelt sich um einen seltenen rahmen von magura oder rock shox?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230170736630&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1



  gerade wollte ich das seltene einzelstück posten


----------



## Davidbelize (12. September 2007)

na die gehen aber ab...... wie schmids katze  



http://cgi.ebay.de/USA-GT-NABEN-SAT...ryZ77577QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und das ist ein paar ohne titan-freilauf


----------



## cleiende (12. September 2007)

wow, mein Satz mit Ti-Freilauf hat noch nichtmal 50 gekostet ;-)

Allerdings war die HR-Nabe falsch gefettet, d.h. Lager am Axxxx und eine Dichtung angefressen. Reparatur war dann etwas teurer, passen die Lager von TUNE-Naben.

Also vorher fragen ob Freilauf leichtgängig ist.


----------



## kingmoe (12. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> na die gehen aber ab...... wie schmids katze
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/USA-GT-NABEN-SAT...ryZ77577QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> und das ist ein paar ohne titan-freilauf



Tom, fass!  

Wieso kann ich die Bieternamen nicht mehr sehen?! Gestern ging das noch...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (12. September 2007)

Ooooooh, die sind aber fein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (12. September 2007)

Bei ebay gibt es wohl eine Neuerung: 

"Wir haben die Anzeige der Gebotsübersicht für höherpreisige Artikel geändert. Um die Sicherheit des eBay-Marktplatzes zu wahren, den Schutz der Privatsphäre der Bieter zu erhöhen und unsere Mitglieder vor betrügerischen E-Mails zu schützen, sehen nur Sie und der Verkäufer Ihren Mitgliedsnamen in der Gebotsübersicht. Alle anderen Mitglieder sehen lediglich anonymisierte Namen."

Diese Änderung finde ich allerdings nicht so toll. Daher steige ich hier jetzt definitiv aus.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (12. September 2007)

so wird pushen bei ebay zum volkssport erkoren.


----------



## tomasius (12. September 2007)

So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Kint (12. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> und hier noch ein nettes 91er zaskar......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-LE-...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> aber warum der das sattelrohr durchbohrt hat bleibt mir persönlich verschlossen !



zitat:

 A couple of small holes were drilled into the frame in the seat post area by the previous owner, to accommodate rear panniers, though these in no way affect the integrity of the frame.

idioten....


----------



## versus (12. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so wird pushen bei ebay zum volkssport erkoren.



echt zum :kotz: !
in GB ist das doch auch bei (fast) allen auktionen so. fand ich auch da schon immer schei§§e


----------



## Janikulus (13. September 2007)

hier ein Artikel von zdf.de zum Thema ebay und Datenschutz...

http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/20/0,3672,7004372,00.html


----------



## Janikulus (13. September 2007)

"ältere" LTS Aukleber:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Neu-und-Original...ryZ81681QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hinterrad-Federg...yZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

für alle, die aus ihrem zaskar ein fully machen wollen^^


----------



## [email protected] (13. September 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hinterrad-Federg...yZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> für alle, die aus ihrem zaskar ein fully machen wollen^^



so jemanden wird es doch hier im Forum hoffentlich nicht geben.... Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (13. September 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hinterrad-Federg...yZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> für alle, die aus ihrem zaskar ein fully machen wollen^^





:kotz:


----------



## SixTimesNine (13. September 2007)

dem schliesse ich mich gerne mit einer doppelten Ladung an

:kotz: :kotz:


----------



## [email protected] (13. September 2007)

Da habe ich noch etwas gefunden, das Ihr dann bitte auch an Eurem Zaskar-Fully montiert:      

http://cgi.ebay.de/Stuetzraeder-fue...oryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ---> Beeilung, läuft gleich aus...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradanhaenger...ryZ85042QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-FAHRRAD-ZWEI...ryZ85771QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/TANDEM-CHOPPER-C...oryZ9200QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (13. September 2007)

wenn jemand an nem 

NOS 1993er karakoram ( black light seite 25 im 93er katalog) in 20" - tange infinity double butted, interresiert is - oder nen 


UNGEFAHRENEN 1999er 14,5 inch zaskar in team coleur ? weiss,- mit den entsprechnden  blau rot decals ? 

mail - ich gebe dann den kontakt weiter... [email protected]


----------



## versus (14. September 2007)

vier interessante neuzugänge

bravado le in team lackierung:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320156134907&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

sehr schönes 94er zaskar bb - die angegebenen 20 stimmen nicht, nur kann man auf den fotos nicht genau erkennen, ob 18 oder 19"):
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180159340617&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

krätzgrünes, aber sehr geiles timberline:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300151075141&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

den hätte ich sehr gerne, um meinen langen traum eines crossrades umzusetzen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300151258885&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

spricht da was dagegen in den rahmen einen crossradgabel (rennradgabel mit cantiaufnahmen) zu bauen ???


----------



## cleiende (14. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> den hätte ich sehr gerne, um meinen langen traum eines crossrades umzusetzen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300151258885&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1
> 
> spricht da was dagegen in den rahmen einen crossradgabel (rennradgabel mit cantiaufnahmen) zu bauen ???



Nichts, ausser das GT Crosser ZRX heissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. September 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hinterrad-Federg...yZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> für alle, die aus ihrem zaskar ein fully machen wollen^^



habe den mal spasseshalber das hier gefragt:

"wie muss ich es verstehen, dass das konstrukt nicht für den wettkampf geeignet ist ? 
ist es denn für RICHTIGES mountainbiken geeignet ?"

seine antwort (o-ton und kein witz meinerseits!):

"Hallo,
dürfte schon gut funzen"

der gute mann hat einen (rad-?)sportladen


----------



## kingmoe (15. September 2007)

Hat den jemand von hier geschossen?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280150510886


----------



## versus (15. September 2007)

hmmm. warum sieht man da jetzt bei über 100 euro den käufernamen ???


----------



## Davidbelize (15. September 2007)

@ tomasius  HAST DU EIN GLÜCK DAS DU DEN GT BOCK VOR MIR GESEHEN HAST!!!!!!!!!!!


obwohl bei über 100 euro kannste ja nicht sehen das ich mit eingestiegen bin.


----------



## versus (15. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150161509295&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

@tom: hast du angebaut ?


----------



## kingmoe (15. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> hmmm. warum sieht man da jetzt bei über 100 euro den käufernamen ???



Hm, vielleicht, weil ich mitgeboten habe und dann den Link über die Funktion "Frage an den Verkäufer" und einen Klick auf die Auktionsnummer geholt habe. Das ist dann ein anderer Link, als der zur eigentlichen Auktion.
Wäre aber auch inkonsequent von ebay, dann bräuchte man ja nur ein Pseudo-Gebot abgeben und wäre als Mitbieter wieder "sehend"...


----------



## Davidbelize (15. September 2007)

hab keine ahnung mehr wer das war, aber es gab jemanden hier im gt forum der einen schwarzen ringle flaschenhalter gesucht hat.

hier wird er fündig (wenns nicht zu spät ist)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=299620

 sorry leute, wusste nicht wo ich sonst hätte posten sollen.


----------



## Kruko (15. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab keine ahnung mehr wer das war, aber es gab jemanden hier im gt forum der einen schwarzen ringle flaschenhalter gesucht hat.
> 
> hier wird er fündig (wenns nicht zu spät ist)
> 
> ...



Danke war noch da!! und ist jetzt mein


----------



## versus (15. September 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Hm, vielleicht, weil ich mitgeboten habe und dann den Link über die Funktion "Frage an den Verkäufer" und einen Klick auf die Auktionsnummer geholt habe. Das ist dann ein anderer Link, als der zur eigentlichen Auktion.
> Wäre aber auch inkonsequent von ebay, dann bräuchte man ja nur ein Pseudo-Gebot abgeben und wäre als Mitbieter wieder "sehend"...



komisch: hier wird der käufer gezeigt, obwohl der kaufpreis knapp über 100 eu liegt  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130151714392&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003

achtung es handelt sich nicht um ein GT (christoph finger weg!!!)


----------



## B-Ston3D (16. September 2007)

ob der noch made in usa ist?
gt trekking
hat leider keine rahmennummer

weiß einer die bezeichnung des rahmens? sind zaskar sticker drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260160914223

GT Outpost in 16 Zoll + Starrgabel, Steuersatz, Innenlager, Rubinrot gepulvert.

Achja, der Verkäufer bin ich selbst, macht aber nix oder?


----------



## versus (16. September 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> ob der noch made in usa ist?
> gt trekking
> hat leider keine rahmennummer
> 
> weiß einer die bezeichnung des rahmens? sind zaskar sticker drauf



ähem! den hatte ich schon mit dem hinweis, dass es mein neuer crosser werden soll gepostet...


----------



## versus (16. September 2007)

670 euro für das blaue:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150159899000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

vielleicht liegts wirklich an den neuen modellen und den artikeln in den blättchen...


----------



## tomasius (16. September 2007)

Ich wusste es!  - Mein letztes Gebot hat wohl der PC geschluckt.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## B-Ston3D (16. September 2007)

Ã¤hem.. du hast doch schon so viele gtÂ´s. wÃ¤re (betonung liegt auf wÃ¤re) mein erstes    wenns Ã¤hnlich abgeht, wie der 200â¬ cruiser kann ichs eh vergessen 
trotzdem, gleiches recht fÃ¼r alle


----------



## hoeckle (16. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> 670 euro für das blaue:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150159899000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 
> vielleicht liegts wirklich an den neuen modellen und den artikeln in den blättchen...



Da freue ich mich dann jedes mal über meinen Schnapper kurz vor der Messe...


----------



## Kint (16. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> spricht da was dagegen in den rahmen einen crossradgabel (rennradgabel mit cantiaufnahmen) zu bauen ???








cleiende schrieb:


> Nichts, ausser das GT Crosser ZRX heissen.



und so aussehen : 


http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZRX-Cyclocro...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (16. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ähem! den hatte ich schon mit dem hinweis, dass es mein neuer crosser werden soll gepostet...



Ich finde es falsch, sich hier irgendwas sichern zu wollen. Jeder kann mitbieten, der Höchstbietende gewinnt...


----------



## Kint (16. September 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Ich finde es falsch, sich hier irgendwas sichern zu wollen. Jeder kann mitbieten, der Höchstbietende gewinnt...



is klar. es geht aber darum klar zu machen dass noch jemand anderer aus dem forum interesse hat- oder anders kundzutun dass man gegen einen kollegen bietet - evtl ( wenn man sich darauf einigt ) unnötigerweise. thats it.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (16. September 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> is klar. es geht aber darum klar zu machen dass noch jemand anderer aus dem forum interesse hat- oder anders kundzutun dass man gegen einen kollegen bietet - evtl ( wenn man sich darauf einigt ) unnötigerweise. thats it.



Ich sehe das genau so. Warum soll man sich gegenseitig hochbieten


----------



## Kruko (16. September 2007)

Das waren ja nette zehn Minuten. 

Der blaue Zaskar in England geht an Manni und für mich habe ich auch noch was gefunden 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120160916519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

Mal schauen, wie man den aufbaut


----------



## tofu1000 (16. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das waren ja nette zehn Minuten.
> 
> Der blaue Zaskar in England geht an Manni und für mich habe ich auch noch was gefunden
> 
> ...


 
Na mal herzlichen Glückwunsch an euch beide. Beobachte diese Auktionen immer wieder gern, einfach nur um zu schauen wo es hingeht. Meistens landet es ja hier... Ich beneide euch - vor allem für den STS... Ich brauche unbedingt nen Job mit mehr Geld.


----------



## versus (16. September 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> trotzdem, gleiches recht für alle



klar ! möge der bessere gewinnen  !


----------



## alf2 (17. September 2007)

Hier wär noch ein netter Stahlrenner:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Edge-Campa...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Man müsste zwar ein paar Dinge ändern, aber mir ist er leider ohnehin zu groß


----------



## versus (18. September 2007)

das erste carbon-fully in der bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130154465242&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (18. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> das erste carbon-fully in der bucht:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130154465242&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1





sorry versus
aber das teil war schon mindestens 2 mal in der bucht.
aber es ist inzwischen schon fast einen 1000der billiger.


----------



## Kint (18. September 2007)

so gebe wieder was ab. teaser:

















mehr hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300104

liefer bei interesse gerne auch nach bad karlshafen... stw


----------



## versus (18. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sorry versus
> aber das teil war schon mindestens 2 mal in der bucht.
> aber es ist inzwischen schon fast einen 1000der billiger.



ups...


----------



## Kint (18. September 2007)

tage veräussert im basar gerade das seltene gelbe zassi von 06, das sehr selten ist und im übrigen auch recht selten....für nen vernünftigen preis wenn der zustand stimmt...



und in uk gibbet grade nen späten blauen...:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-MTB...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ketterechts (18. September 2007)

ES IST DA  

Heute vom Zoll geholt - noch nicht mal zu 100% ausgepackt , weil ich dann auf die Arbeit musste und jetzt meine Freundin schon schläft . Morgen geht´s ans zusammenschrauben und dann gibt´s Bilder - aber natürlich in einem anderen Thread


----------



## tomasius (19. September 2007)

@ketterechts:


----------



## B-Ston3D (19. September 2007)

wow, das ging schnell 
freu mich schon auf die pics


----------



## versus (19. September 2007)

und auch der tequila sunrise ging für schmales geld hier ins forum:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150161509295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

glückwunsch !


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. September 2007)

ROT 
-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-CNCed-32-hol...ryZ36143QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-

PURPLE 
-> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-CLASSI...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## kingmoe (20. September 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> PURPLE
> -> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-CLASSI...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-



Wer den beim aktuellen Dollarkurs nicht kauft, ist selbst schuld. Mir ist er leider zu klein und ich habe schon einen in purple...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micki260 (20. September 2007)

Hmmm,bin ja ganz schwer am überlegen,nur weis ich nicht genau ober der Rahmen mir nicht mit meine 1,76 zu Groß ist und wie hoch die Gebühren beim Zoll werden würden.


----------



## oldschooler (20. September 2007)

ich bin schwer am überlegen, denn passen würde er....und ich brauche ersatz für meinen violetten karakoram...

aber frage ist wie mein vorredner schon sagte: zoll? was kommt da auf einen zu?

und noch eine: passt eine bologna-gabel von der einbauhöhe her? der rahmen ist ja eigentlich schon auf federgabel ausgelegt?!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (20. September 2007)

Ein Freund möchte seinen violetten Karakoram 16" inkl. Gabel
gerne gegen einen anderen schicken GT Rahmen in 17 oder 18" tauschen...


----------



## oldschooler (20. September 2007)

16" hab ich auch  aber man wird alt.... ich brauche schon 18"...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (20. September 2007)

Wem sagst du das...


----------



## Ketterechts (20. September 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Hmmm,bin ja ganz schwer am überlegen,nur weis ich nicht genau ober der Rahmen mir nicht mit meine 1,76 zu Groß ist und wie hoch die Gebühren beim Zoll werden würden.



Gebühren beim Zoll sind 4,7% ( Rahmen ) + 19% ( heißt glaube ich Einfuhrsteuer ) und zwar vom Kaufpreis inkl. Versand .
Komplette Bikes kosten 14% + 19% - ich weiß das genau , hab erst vor zwei Tagen ganz schön geld dort liegen lassen


----------



## micki260 (20. September 2007)

tja da kann man noch mal schnell nen Hunderter drauflegen.


----------



## kingmoe (20. September 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> tja da kann man noch mal schnell nen Hunderter drauflegen.



Ja, eben, also ein sehr guter Gesamtpreis! Versuch mal in D einen eloxierten - und dann noch in Purple - in dem Zustand zu bekommen... Ich habe ewig gesucht, dann übers Forum mit ebay-Umweg einen bekommen. Ich habe zwar etwas weniger bezahlt, aber der Zustand ist meilenweit (!) von dem oben geposteten entfernt.

Bei den Preisen, die aktuell für jeden Schrott mit unseren zwei geliebten Buchstaben drauf bezahlt werden, ist das Zassi schon ein echter Schnapper.


----------



## micki260 (20. September 2007)

Musstest du das sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (20. September 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen, die aktuell für jeden Schrott mit unseren zwei geliebten Buchstaben drauf bezahlt werden, ist das Zassi schon ein echter Schnapper.




Ich erwähne da nur den blauen Zaskar, den  Manni haben wollte. Über 400 Euro in D


----------



## micki260 (20. September 2007)

nene.....ist bestimmt nicht meine passende Größe


----------



## Kruko (20. September 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> nene.....ist bestimmt nicht meine passende Größe



war nur das eigentlich "ungängige" Maß 16 Zoll. 18 & 19 Zoll Rahmen werden eigentlich noch höher gehandelt.


----------



## micki260 (20. September 2007)

Ich kann es mir ja noch mal überlegen.
Ich finde ihn ja schon sehr ästetisch


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. September 2007)

Was BLAUes hat der auch im Angebot
-> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-NEW-56...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## oliversen (20. September 2007)

Hey Jungs, Vorsicht bei diesem gm*** Typen! ...Ihr kennt ja meinen Xizang Lightning Thread...
Kenne jedoch auch Leute die gute Erfahrungen mit Ihm haben.

Und der Purple ist erste Sahne.

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (20. September 2007)

falls wer mal ein zassi in grünem elox übrig hat,oder sieht das wer eins verkauft,bitte meldung an mich.


----------



## chrrup150 (20. September 2007)

Ein blaues Alu Edge, wie geil!!!
das würd ja wohl gut zu meinem roten Stahl edge passen!!!
also ich versuch den bekommen

sabber, sabber


----------



## GT-Man (23. September 2007)

Zaskar von 1991 für 21 Euro!!!: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110172220212&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## TigersClaw (23. September 2007)

Der wäre wohl nur noch für die Wand gut. Das Schaltauge scheint ziemlich verbogen zu sein.


----------



## salzbrezel (23. September 2007)

Die Kettenstrebe sieht aus, als wäre sie gerissen. Ich wäre das Risiko wohl auch nicht gegangen!


----------



## GT-Man (23. September 2007)

Das Schaltauge sieht nicht so schlimm aus und der Riss - oder ist es kein Riss? Kann auf dem Foto auch täuschen. Also ich hätte ihn für 21 Euro genommen.


----------



## kingmoe (23. September 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Das Schaltauge sieht nicht so schlimm aus und der Riss - oder ist es kein Riss? Kann auf dem Foto auch täuschen. Also ich hätte ihn für 21 Euro genommen.



Für 21,- Euro schon. Aber nicht für 21 + US-Porto + Zoll etc...
Deshalb habe ich es gelassen.


----------



## oldschooler (23. September 2007)

Ich bin gerade zu tränen gerührt... bald steige ich endlich wieder auf ein triple-trangle-bestücktes rädchen ...

ich hoffe dass niemand hier an dem bravado dran war ...

ich freu mich so...team scream...

eine frage: is der preis ok?!


----------



## kingmoe (23. September 2007)

oldschooler schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade zu tränen gerührt... bald steige ich endlich wieder auf ein triple-trangle-bestücktes rädchen ...
> 
> ich hoffe dass niemand hier an dem bravado dran war ...
> 
> ...



Preis ist OK, auch wenn ich nur 210,- geboten habe. Brauchte es halt nicht so dringend


----------



## oldschooler (23. September 2007)

Ich schon... ab nächste woche wieder MTB fahren statt RR ...

seit wann sieht man eigentlich in der bieterliste nichts mehr... man weiss doch immer gerne, wer wo mitgeboten hat ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alecszaskar (23. September 2007)

ärgert mich auch, dass man die Mitbieter nur noch anonymisiert zu sehen bekommt.

Ich darf hoffentlich nächste Woche schon vom MTB aufs RR umsteigen 
Natürlich standesgemäß GT


----------



## hoeckle (24. September 2007)

Hab da mal was gesehen....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Edge...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (24. September 2007)

Habe ich Drogen genommen oder die Bieter    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300151258885

...und ich habe gerade meine LTS unter der Hand verramscht...


----------



## Davidbelize (24. September 2007)

also ich hab solche bb 28er noch nicht so oft gesehen (nie   ),

deswegen kann ich den preis schon verstehen.


----------



## B-Ston3D (24. September 2007)

bekenne mich schuldig 
weiß nun einer, wie das modell heisst?
würde ganz gerne decals anfertigen, bevor der rahmen bei mir eintrifft..
oder heisst der rahmen schlicht speed trekking? 
wer hat infos zu dem rahmen?

edit: und nein, ich habe keine drogen genommen  auch wenn mein name darauf schließen lässt


----------



## tomasius (24. September 2007)

Also ich habe einen solchen 28" Cruiser Rahmen Anfang des Jahres hier im Forum verkauft, für 50 . 

Gekauft habe ich ihn seinerzeit bei e.ba.y., für ca. 65 . Dieser Verkäufer  hatte sie gelegentlich.  

Das nenne ich mal eine schnelle Wertsteigerung. 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## B-Ston3D (24. September 2007)

kann doch eigendlich nur ein virage sein oder?


----------



## Davidbelize (24. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen solchen 28" Cruiser Rahmen Anfang des Jahres hier im Forum verkauft, für 50 .
> 
> Gekauft habe ich ihn seinerzeit bei e.ba.y., für ca. 65 . Dieser Verkäufer  hatte sie gelegentlich.
> 
> ...



na dann sorry,dachte deiner war ein 26er


----------



## tomasius (24. September 2007)

... und ich habe mal wieder viel zu schnell gepostet.  

Ich hatte diesen... 







... und nicht diesen Rahmen:






Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (24. September 2007)

puh, lag ich also doch nicht falsch.....


is nicht der gleiche rahmen, aber dafür der gleiche fussboden.


----------



## tomasius (24. September 2007)

... und genau dieser Fußboden hat mich wohl etwas verwirrt.


----------



## kingmoe (24. September 2007)

Ich will iher übrigens niemandem seine Neuerwerbung schlechtreden oder als zu teuer bewerten!!!
Ich habe nur gestaunt, was seit einer Weile so abgeht ;-)

Sieht genau aus wie ein 1998er Virage - aber in BB gab es den nicht.


----------



## B-Ston3D (24. September 2007)

schade, dass mit dem bb. wäre ja auch zu schön um wahr zu sein.
1998er virage..   hui, da hab ich ja noch ein echtes handmade in usa


----------



## Janikulus (24. September 2007)

die zwei Rahmen sehen doch verdammt ähnlich aus ?!? Deckel ab OR, Strebe zwischen den Sitzstreben, Schweißnähte... Dumme Frage: gab es den cruiser wirklich mal von GT?


----------



## Ketterechts (24. September 2007)

Nachdem ja dieses Wochende viele die Gelegenheit hatten und auch nutzten diverse GTs probe zufahren und der ein oder andere Lust auf einen Neuerwerb in Richtung Titan bekam , hier mal ein kleiner Link in die USA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gt-Xizang-Titanium-Ti-Frame-Super-Light-3-74lbs_W0QQitemZ200155529420QQihZ010QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Und immer dran denken - *DER DOLLAR STEHT GERADE IDEAL*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (24. September 2007)

ein unentdecktes zaskar

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Alloy-MTB-...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (24. September 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Nachdem ja dieses Wochende viele die Gelegenheit hatten und auch nutzten diverse GTs probe zufahren und der ein oder andere Lust auf einen Neuerwerb in Richtung Titan bekam , hier mal ein kleiner Link in die USA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gt-Xizang-Titanium-Ti-Frame-Super-Light-3-74lbs_W0QQitemZ200155529420QQihZ010QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Und immer dran denken - *DER DOLLAR STEHT GERADE IDEAL*




wen meinst du denn damit     ?

danke   sieht der ein bisschen verschrammt aus, oder ? dieser dunkle bereich am unterrohr  
ich frage mal nach - kost ja nix


----------



## Davidbelize (24. September 2007)

das sollte an keinem xizang fehlen...........

http://cgi.ebay.com/SYNCROS-TITAINI...ryZ56194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cleiende (25. September 2007)

Los Leute, wenn ihr einen Kontakt in den USA habt schnappt zu!

GT Ruckus Singlespeed CroMo

Der hat es auch noch mindestens in S in der Bucht.

ABER

Antwort auf die Frage
"Hello! Question: What are the shipping costs to Germany? USPS would work bt only if you would ship wheels and the rest (bar & pedals dismounted) in two separate boxes....doable? Thanks a lot for answering"
war
""sorry but we are still working on your international shipping account, try back next month thank you"

Nur zum Thema "Ships to: Worldwide"


----------



## GTdanni (25. September 2007)

Und hier was für Bergab. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-DHI-Race-Gr-M...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 


Ist doch eigendlich nen Super Preis oder irre ich mich da? 

Cu danni


----------



## -lupo- (26. September 2007)

DHi ist okay würde ich sagen; es sieht so aus als wäre die Feder nicht die richtige für den Dämpfer (sprich: kürzer); eine Schraube bei der Dämpferaufnahme wurde durch eine normale Schraube ersetzt und Lackabplatzer auf der Schweissnaht unter der Dämpferaufnahme an der Schwinge würden mich zurückhalten. DHi-Hinterbauten waren nicht die allerstabilsten. Andererseits sieht der Rahmen sehr sehr gut aus; sollte ein 2002er sein und da das Unterrohr noch glänzt und keine Lackabplatzer hat würde ich sagen dass es gepflegt wurde.


----------



## salzbrezel (26. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Passage-Tripl...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem










Gt Passage
Sehr hübsches Rad. Hab ich noch nie gesehen, wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich es kaufen. Für die Stadt ideal, der Preis ist auch gut.


----------



## B-Ston3D (26. September 2007)




----------



## Davidbelize (26. September 2007)

so verkauft man eine schönheit als unbekannte... 


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Carbon-Fully-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (26. September 2007)

der hat noch viele andere interessante Sachen. Also ich biete dann mal auf den RTS Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. September 2007)

schön und noch nie gesehen - hat was vom peace:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=2&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## versus (27. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so verkauft man eine schönheit als unbekannte...
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Carbon-Fully-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wo ist denn da die steuerkopfmuffe  

und wer ist verdammt ist r-o-o-k-i-e ??? der verkloppt gerade einen haufen interessantes zeugs...


----------



## salzbrezel (27. September 2007)

> wo ist denn da die steuerkopfmuffe



Ist ein 98er, die hatten keine mehr.




> und wer ist verdammt ist r-o-o-k-i-e ??? der verkloppt gerade einen haufen interessantes zeugs...


Und er hat nicht besonders viel Ahnung davon, was er da verkauft.


----------



## Davidbelize (27. September 2007)

es gab aber auch noch eine sts variante bei der die alumuffe schwarz lackiert war.

die von versus angesprochene version ist thermoplast mit alu-rohr.


----------



## Kint (27. September 2007)

euer ernst ? ein schicker optisch sehr ansprechender weil ansheinend gepflegeter 98er zaskar in blau fÃ¼r 70 â¬ ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=300152347453&category0=&fvi=1

beschwer sich nochmal einer dass in Deutschland alles so teuer ist....



so und momentan ist mal wieder zootscoot zeit gleich drei stÃ¼cken zu haben :

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zoot-Scoot-H...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-zoot-scoot-o...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-bikes-14-zoo...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein sehr fragiles MOUNTAINbike 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Bik...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


wer suchte noch gleich ein trackbike:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-GTB-Track-Bi...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

frame only :

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-GT-GT...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

lts mit cook kurbeln, fox federbein, manitou dh stem, judy dh gabel allgemein sehr schÃ¶n nur ein haken - ships to most europe airports for 285 $  

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Bik...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

eins der ersten BMX bikes von GaryTurner - bevor er eine Firma hatte - von 1981 - IS KLAR  

http://cgi.ebay.com/First-GT-Frame-...goryZ420QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

fÃ¼r unwissende :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GT_Bicycles


achso man beachte den preis fÃ¼rs erste bmx ( und das ebay profil )


----------



## salzbrezel (27. September 2007)

> es gab aber auch noch eine sts variante bei der die alumuffe schwarz lackiert war.
> 
> die von versus angesprochene version ist thermoplast mit alu-rohr.



Ach so, das mag natürlich sein. Das hier ist ein STS 1000/1500DS Rahmen. Die hatten jedenfalls keine Muffe mehr.


----------



## Kruko (27. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so verkauft man eine schönheit als unbekannte...
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Carbon-Fully-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



und kaputt ist er auch noch  Finger WEG

Hatte mir Bilder zuschicken lassen. Hätte er mal nicht die Zugführung demontiert.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (27. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> und kaputt ist er auch noch  Finger WEG
> 
> Hatte mir Bilder zuschicken lassen. Hätte er mal nicht die Zugführung demontiert.



     
Da hilft auch kein Pflaster


----------



## oldschooler (27. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320156134907&ssPageName=STRK:MEAFB:IT

wurzelspeichung am vorderrad, rockring und brakebooster sind mir entgangen...das teil benötigt ein wenig arbeit...und ein paar teile... auch der vorbau war richtig versifft, sodass er sich wie ein f99 anfühlte (rau eloxiert )

dafür gabs 20euro rabatt...von ihm aus... klasse kerl, aber von rädern versteht er leider garnix..."ich fahre jetzt ein hollandrad"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (27. September 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> lts mit cook kurbeln, fox federbein, manitou dh stem, judy dh gabel allgemein sehr schön nur ein haken - ships to most europe airports for 285 $
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Bik...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> eins de



Dafür wird das dann sicher auch in der Pilotenkanzel mitgenommen und von einer extrem niedlichen Stewardess in einer feierlichen Zeremonie an den Käufer übergeben


----------



## bofh (27. September 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Dafür wird das dann sicher auch in der Pilotenkanzel mitgenommen und von einer extrem *nackten* Stewardess in einer feierlichen Zeremonie an den Käufer übergeben


Soso.  

E.


----------



## Davidbelize (27. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> und kaputt ist er auch noch  Finger WEG
> 
> Hatte mir Bilder zuschicken lassen. Hätte er mal nicht die Zugführung demontiert.



ein kapitaler motorschaden.... 

das bedeutet das unsere thermoplasts immer seltener werden...


----------



## chrrup150 (27. September 2007)

Ich war das mit dem Bahnrahmen!
Und der hatt auch noch die passende Größe


----------



## GTdanni (27. September 2007)

Und hier mal was ganz seltenes. 

Ich glaube das hat hier noch keiner. 

Wenn ja bitte melden. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Crossrad-Cirq...ryZ85080QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 



Cu Danni


----------



## salzbrezel (27. September 2007)

Jaja, die Thermos werden selten...

Wo hier garde Interesse an einem Thermoplast besteht:

Ich überlege schon länger, mich von meinem STS DS zu trennen. Es passt einfach nicht zu meinen Fahrgewohnheiten (die Mittourer vom Forumstreffen werden das bestätigen >>> ich brauche ein schnelles Hardtail). Habe das Rad letztes Jahr aufgebaut, bin aber insgesamt nur zu drei Harztouren gekommen. Zum Rumstehenlassen habe ich den Platz einfach nicht.






Größe: 48cm Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Oberrohr (54cm bis Ende Sitzrohr)
>> Der Rahmen muss allerdings etwas größer gefahren werden, ich würde mal sagen 1,75 bis 1,85cm passt

Parts: Neue Marzocchi MX ETA 120mm (etwa 120km gefahren, mit Rechnung), wenig gefahrene Formula Oro K18 180/180mm, Dämpfer Rock Shox Coupe, wenig gefahrene Laufräder XT-naben, Mavic 321 Felgen, XTR Schaltwerk, XT Umwerfer, XT-Kurbel, Sattelstütze Truvativ XR, Lenker Astro DH, Vorbau Power Tools, neue Decals mit Schutzfolie, 2x gefahrene Nobby Nics in 2,25"

Ganz wichtig bei so einem Rad: Ersatzteile sind nur noch unter großer Anstrengung zu bekommen... Deswegen habe ich da seeeehr viel zusammengetragen!!!!
* 3x komplette Lagersätze! (plus der verbautem, der noch komplett spielfrei ist)
* 1x neue Travelchips (von BETD, sonst kaum mehr zu bekommen, plus der verbauten noch i.O.)
* 1x neuer Dämpfer mit Trunnion-Ring und Feder (plus ein defekter Super Deluxe Dämpfer)
* 1x Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten
>>> also eine Sorglospaket

Ich möchte das Rad nicht bei eBay verkaufen, bevor es in unwissende Hände kommt behalte ich es lieber. Deswegen biete ich es jetzt mal hier im Forum an. Wer möchte, der kann es sich natürlich auch gerne bei mir anschauen!

Gruß...
Philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (27. September 2007)

Hatte nicht jemand von euch ne zuverlässige Adresse in den Staaten, worüber ich dann diese kleine, niedliche sattelklemme günstig beziehen könnte? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290164740794&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
Der Verkäufer will nämlich für den Versand nach D "läppische" 20,95$... Der scheint übrigens auch mehrere davon zu haben.

Achso:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330170423227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
Hat nicht einer ein bisschen Kleingeld für mich??


----------



## GT-Hinterland (27. September 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Achso:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330170423227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
> Hat nicht einer ein bisschen Kleingeld für mich??



Wir können ja unser Geld zusammenlegen! Aber ich denke das wird noch zuwenig sein!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. September 2007)

Hallo,

das hat vor allem auch keine solche Ringöse am Sitzrohr wie meines....

A propos, hat mittlerweile jemand was gefunden zu der o.g. Öse?

Viele Grüße


----------



## tomasius (28. September 2007)

@tofu1000

Ich hätte eine Adresse in den USA. Schreib mir einfach mal eine PM. 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## chrrup150 (28. September 2007)

ich hab ernsthaftes interesse an dem bahnrahmen in usa 
vielleicht können wir uns da ja zusammentun und Porto sparen!!!


----------



## alf2 (28. September 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330170423227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
> Hat nicht einer ein bisschen Kleingeld für mich??



Oh fein! Ein Xizang in meiner Größe!
Ich biete auf den! 

Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, wann der gebaut wurde?


----------



## Kruko (28. September 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Oh fein! Ein Xizang in meiner Größe!
> Ich biete auf den!
> 
> Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, wann der gebaut wurde?



1999 ist er so lackiert worden. Aber mach Dich auf saftige Versandkosten gefasst .50GBP will er haben. Wäre auch die richtige Größe für meine Süße


----------



## colombo (28. September 2007)

Das habe ich auch noch nie gesehen, hat das einer aus dem Forum gekauft? 
Wenn ich es früher gesehen hätte... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=2&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## tomasius (28. September 2007)

Ich war es nicht, aber hatte auch mal ein 28" GT. Ich glaube, dass es auch ein Passage war. Ursprünglich war es grünmetallic. Später sah es dann so aus:







Gruß, Tom


----------



## Janikulus (28. September 2007)

nicht direkt GT aber für einige ältere Rahmen passend:

RINGLE MOBY DEUCE 26.8 in rot eloxiert, neu... 3 sind noch verfügbar:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...4001&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. September 2007)

colombo schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch noch nie gesehen, hat das einer aus dem Forum gekauft?
> Wenn ich es früher gesehen hätte...



da hättest du mal meinen post (#2503) lesen sollen


----------



## alf2 (28. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> 1999 ist er so lackiert worden. Aber mach Dich auf saftige Versandkosten gefasst .50GBP will er haben. Wäre auch die richtige Größe für meine Süße



Hab grad die selbe Info gekriegt. Ist nicht gerade billig  

Aber was mich mehr beunruhigt ist die Größe. Nachdem der Rahmen so klein aussieht habe ich ihn noch gefragt, wie er die Rahmenhöhe gemessen hat:



> Frame is measured from centre of bottom bracket to top of seat tube.



Scheint also ein 14,5er zu sein.  
Was sagen die Experten?

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330170423227&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:AT:11


----------



## mountymaus (28. September 2007)

Hallo @all,
ich werde mein Glück mal bei dem Xizang versuchen. 14,5" ist genau die Größe, die ich benötige. 

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330170423227&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:AT:11


----------



## versus (28. September 2007)

ich auch, allerdings beim 18 zöller - drückt die daumen!!!


----------



## tomasius (28. September 2007)

... und ich biete auf beide Rahmen.


----------



## versus (28. September 2007)

und ich erinnere dich nochmal an den titel dieses threads. also ich WARNE wieder ausdrücklich davor mir in die quere zu kommen


----------



## tomasius (28. September 2007)

Na gut!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. September 2007)

Dann wird das nächste GT Treffen ein Titantreffen! 
Ich glaube ich brauche auch eins.... aber ich habe genug Baustellen!
Also drücke Euch die Daumen


----------



## Davidbelize (28. September 2007)

äh sorry wenn ich dazwischen rede, aber für eines der beiden xizangs interessiere ich mich auch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wie man unter meinem nick sehen kann suche ich noch ein xizang!

ich würde davon abstand nehmen wenn mir einer ein psyclone dafür verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. September 2007)

aber david, jetzt hast du mir erst die tränen mit deinem lts in die augen getrieben und nun willst du mir beim nächsten treffen noch ein xizang vor die nase halten  ? 

nee, nee mein lieber, dat wird nix


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. September 2007)

Ich glaube seit dem letzten Wochenende ist die Sucht bei vielen größer geworden!   
Denke wir sollten erst mal zusammen einen größeren Anhänger kaufen sonst haben wir keinen Platz für die ganzen GTs


----------



## Kint (28. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> 1999 ist er so lackiert worden. Aber mach Dich auf saftige Versandkosten gefasst .50GBP will er haben. Wäre auch die richtige Größe für meine Süße



50 pfund sind normnal für uk. royal mail sind s die da so zulangen. effektiv porto ist glaub ich 47 pfund irgendwas.... also da kein unnötiger ärger - auch wenns von den royalisten unverschämt ist für den transport über den kleinen teich mehr zu verlangen als USPS für den großen. 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hatte nicht jemand von euch ne zuverlässige Adresse in den Staaten, worüber ich dann diese kleine, niedliche sattelklemme günstig beziehen könnte?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290164740794&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



mal an alle : die sind echt nur für integrierte klemmungen gedacht. haben nen extrem kurzen bolzen. passen folglich nicht an externe schellen sondern nur an integrierte bolzen aufnahmen wie bei den ganz alten ( endachtziger) oder den ganz neuen ( nach 97er) gts. 

aber wenn ich an dein zassi denke tofu könnte es passen.


----------



## versus (28. September 2007)

da hat er recht, der kint  :


----------



## Kint (28. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> da hat er recht, der kint  :



is doch eh nur der neuere taiwanschrott. wer sich traut mit sowas rumzufahren...  oldschool is was anderes....


----------



## Kint (28. September 2007)

chön chwer...:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. September 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> taiwanschrott



 gleich hau ich dich, kleiner


----------



## hoeckle (28. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> äh sorry wenn ich dazwischen rede, aber für eines der beiden xizangs interessiere ich mich auch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> wie man unter meinem nick sehen kann suche ich noch ein xizang!
> ...



Oder ein LTS vielleicht...??? Nur eine kleine Erinnerung David... 



tomasius schrieb:


> ... und ich biete auf beide Rahmen.



Aha, deshalb das Angebot!  Ist es denn in horizon blau to purple oder grün to gelb???  



GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ich glaube seit dem letzten Wochenende ist die Sucht bei vielen größer geworden!
> Denke wir sollten erst mal zusammen einen größeren Anhänger kaufen sonst haben wir keinen Platz für die ganzen GTs



Naja Sucht, das sind schon starke Worte. Leidenschaft, das trifft´s doch eher... Mann hat halt Anregungen bekommen. Ich bin jedenfalls aus dem Rennen was die ganzen Rahmen betrifft (bis auf einen) da meine Einkaufsliste fürs Xizang steht und ich auch wieder... 

Also fröhliches Bieten.... Bierchen und Chips raushol..


----------



## Davidbelize (28. September 2007)

@ versus

kannst wieder ruhig durchatmen, wollte nur mal wissen was passiert wenn man einen stein in einen xizang-teich wirft.  


muss erst mein anderes projekt fertig bekommen.


----------



## tomasius (28. September 2007)

@hoeckle: Warum ärgerst du mich denn so?  

Ich werde bei den Xizangs natürlich nicht mitbieten, meins ist ja noch nicht einmal fertig.

Außerdem dachte ich mir, dass ich nach Alu (Zaskar) und Titan (Xizang) auch noch Stahl (Karakoram) folgen lasse:

Voilà:






Dank an Ketterechts.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## hoeckle (28. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @hoeckle: Warum ärgerst du mich denn so?
> 
> Außerdem dachte ich mir, dass ich nach Alu (Zaskar) und Titan (Xizang) auch noch Stahl (Karakoram) folgen lasse:
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Das wollt ich doch nicht....  Hab aber gerade eins unter Beobachtung. Auch noch in Wunschfarbe...  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270169195367&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

Und das (Karakoram) wird mal in XTR aufgebaut...  ich hab da einen Steuersatz vorbereitet... gleiche quelle...


----------



## tomasius (28. September 2007)

Nee du, das soll dann ein Chris King rein.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. September 2007)

hoekle,ab ins bad und hände waschen.


----------



## hoeckle (28. September 2007)

@tom: Elefantengedächnis, hmmm




Davidbelize schrieb:


> hoekle,ab ins bad und hände waschen.



Wieso... ???? Das gilt doch nur für C-Worte...


----------



## Kruko (28. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Wieso... ???? Das gilt doch nur für C-Worte...



frag mal cleiende. Der wäscht sich nach so einer Äußerung auch immer die Finger


----------



## hoeckle (28. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> frag mal cleiende. Der wäscht sich nach so einer Äußerung auch immer die Finger



So, sind wieder sauber.. Darfs ich trotzdem kaufen... ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> So, sind wieder sauber.. Darfs ich trotzdem kaufen... ???



Hindern wir Dich daran???

Ist ja auch ein schönes Rad. Aber sehr hart


----------



## tomasius (28. September 2007)

Sehr geehrter Herr Hoeckle,

anbei ein Bild meines Cannondale:


----------



## GTdanni (28. September 2007)

Ein CAAD 2 mit 1 1/4 ?   


Cu Danni


----------



## hoeckle (28. September 2007)

Sehr geehrter Herr tomasius: Schönes Bild...


----------



## tomasius (28. September 2007)

Richtig, 1 1/4". Der Rahmen stammt aus dem Fundbüro. Da konnte ich es einfach nicht lassen!


----------



## hoeckle (28. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hindern wir Dich daran???
> 
> Ist ja auch ein schönes Rad. Aber sehr hart



Na das wäre ja auch noch schöner....  Und auf Asphalt fällt die Härte nicht so ins Gewicht und schon gar nicht auf Ziegel...


----------



## versus (28. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


>


----------



## Kint (29. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Hoeckle,
> 
> anbei ein Bild meines Cannondale:



den rahmen unterziehen wir beim nächsten treffen einer ausgiebigen Heattreatment behandlung. a la alu xxxx t30  
kann man bestimmt wörschtle druff grilla 

und zur abwechslung mal wieder ein cruiser..:

http://cgi.ebay.com/24-gt-dyno-nitr...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (29. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cadre-GT-DHI-200...yZ134271QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (29. September 2007)

Frage an die Experten (bin nur GT-Fan, kein Oberdurchblicker).

Was ist davon zu halten?


----------



## Davidbelize (29. September 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Frage an die Experten (bin nur GT-Fan, kein Oberdurchblicker).
> 
> Was ist davon zu halten?



lecka und selten.   

ich hab sogar noch,wennste willst,einmal LE schriftzug hier.


----------



## Ketterechts (29. September 2007)

Na - wer wird diesmal schwach ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170154258949&indexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Kint (29. September 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Frage an die Experten (bin nur GT-Fan, kein Oberdurchblicker).
> 
> Was ist davon zu halten?



steht alles drin / ist alles gesagt - seltener als die elox modelle, wer gern gelb fährt oder einen rasta aufbauen will sollte zuschlagen - ich hatte schonmal drauf hingewiesen der war vorher für akzeptables geld ( 299] im basar erhältlich.

ein 96er deswegen begrenzt  federweg tauglich - anders als der blaue neulich ....


----------



## tomasius (30. September 2007)

Vielleicht für die BMX Fraktion interessant:






http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Trikot-S-downhill-freeride-bmx-dirt_W0QQitemZ140163580201QQihZ004QQcategoryZ66104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kint (1. Oktober 2007)

für fans von rädern ohne Triple triangle:

outpost:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-18-speed-ALL...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

passage:
http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-27-GT-P...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

26" cruiser:
http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-GT-bmx-...ryZ98082QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

24" cruiser:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-24-CRUISER-B...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (1. Oktober 2007)

Mal wieder eine Warnung: Dies ist kein Zaskar.
---

*Nachtrag:*

Der Verkäufer hat die Beschreibung geändert.


----------



## alf2 (1. Oktober 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Na - wer wird diesmal schwach ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170154258949&indexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting



Das wär diesmal zwar endlich ein 16"er (auch wenn er 46cm als RH angibt), aber der ist mir eindeutig zu teuer.


----------



## Ketterechts (1. Oktober 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Das wär diesmal zwar endlich ein 16"er (auch wenn er 46cm als RH angibt), aber der ist mir eindeutig zu teuer.



Och einfach mal nen Preisvorschlag machen -. Vor kurzem war ein Fat so inseriert und der Verkäufer hat dann auch ein sehr viel niedrigeres Angebot angenommen - VERSUCH macht kluch


----------



## hoeckle (1. Oktober 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Och einfach mal nen Preisvorschlag machen -. Vor kurzem war ein Fat so inseriert und der Verkäufer hat dann auch ein sehr viel niedrigeres Angebot angenommen - VERSUCH macht kluch



Na dann sollte ich wohl mein Glück beim DEAN versuchen....  Das ist doch in der Bucht immer schei$$e. Da kommt lange nie was und dann gleich alles auf einem Haufen:n´n Dean, Klein, Yeti, S-Works Ultimate....


----------



## korat (1. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Vielleicht für die BMX Fraktion interessant:




ein WD-40 - trikot: das ist nicht zu toppen! leider ist S so ziemlich am allerverkehrtesten ende der größenskala.


----------



## tomasius (1. Oktober 2007)

Ist dieser Xizang eigentlich hier gelandet?  






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200155529420&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kingmoe (1. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ... Das ist doch in der Bucht immer schei$$e. Da kommt lange nie was und dann gleich alles auf einem Haufen:n´n Dean, Klein, Yeti, S-Works Ultimate....



Eben: Keine GTs, also kein Problem


----------



## versus (1. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ist dieser Xizang eigentlich hier gelandet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin     
merlintandem (irgend son classic-XXXXXXXXXXX) hat ihn mir weggeschnappt!


----------



## oldman (1. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin
> merlintandem (irgend son classic-XXXXXXXXXXX) hat ihn mir weggeschnappt!



war aber auch arg teuer die Sache...


----------



## Raze (1. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin
> merlintandem (irgend son classic-XXXXXXXXXXX) hat ihn mir weggeschnappt!



Hallo,

der "merlintandem" ist doch derjenige, der den gefakten und defekten XIZANG unter das Volk gebracht 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150148171987&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

und sich jetzt mit dem Erlös einen echten gekauft hat.

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (2. Oktober 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der "merlintandem" ist doch derjenige, der den gefakten und defekten XIZANG unter das Volk gebracht
> 
> ...



Beweist aber, dass er geschäftstüchtig ist..


----------



## kingmoe (2. Oktober 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> war aber auch arg teuer die Sache...



Sehe ich auch so, jeder Hype hat seine Grenzen.
Wenn man das Geld echt über hat, schön und gut, mir wäre es zu viel.


----------



## hoeckle (2. Oktober 2007)

edit: zu blöd..


----------



## tomasius (2. Oktober 2007)

@versus: Schade!  

Hatte ich eigentlich erwähnt, dass in einer der letzten Ausgaben der Trekking Bike ein Xizang für 350 angeboten wurde. Mein Nachbar kam hoch, zeigte mir das Inserat und dann brachte ein Anruf schnelle Klärung: 

" [...] Es ist ein Xizang aber ohne Rahmennummer, ohne GT Logo, ... weil, ... deshalb, ... aber original, ... aus USA, ... blah, blah, blah, usw. [...]"

Ich glaube übrigens, dass dieser Xizang Fake irgendwo im Ruhrgebiet gebrutzelt wurde (wird ) 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Oktober 2007)

sixTimesNine kann euch ein lied von diesem gefaketem xizang singen.
2 stück besorgt und beide sind m..t.
lagerschalen haben spiel .
ausfallenden sind unterschiedlich lang.
rahmen der gleichen grösse haben unterschiedliche geometrie.
vom gewicht der beiden rahmen braucht man gar nicht reden.


lasst die finger davon.   :kotz:


----------



## Kint (2. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sixTimesNine kann euch ein lied von diesem gefaketem xizang singen.
> 2 stück besorgt und beide sind m..t.
> lagerschalen haben spiel .
> ausfallenden sind unterschiedlich lang.
> ...





rahmen kommen laut gm irgendwas nicht aus D sondern aus ... aus mus snachgucken.


----------



## Kruko (2. Oktober 2007)

Zwar nicht ganz billig gewesen, aber für mein Schatz ist mir nichts zu teuer  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330170423227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

Der Hope-Steuersatz macht es etwas erträglicher


----------



## hoeckle (2. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Zwar nicht ganz billig gewesen, aber für mein Schatz ist mir nichts zu teuer
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330170423227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
> 
> Der Hope-Steuersatz macht es etwas erträglicher



igitt, lackiertes titan... brrr...   

herzlichen glückwunsch gt-h.., ähhh mountym.... ja an wen gehen die glückwünsche denn...


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Zwar nicht ganz billig gewesen, aber für mein Schatz ist mir nichts zu teuer
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330170423227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
> 
> Der Hope-Steuersatz macht es etwas erträglicher





  cool ein xizang-suchender weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (2. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> cool ein xizang-suchender weniger.



da waren´s nur noch 2...


----------



## mountymaus (2. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> cool ein xizang-suchender weniger.



Naja, suchend waren wir nicht wirklich, durch die kleine Größe kam uns der Rahmen nur gerade Recht!!!!  
So bekommt man seine Frau übrigens zum  vor *FREUDE!!!*


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> da waren´s nur noch 2...



sagen wir mal lieber 3...  
Gut Ding will Weile haben...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Naja, suchend waren wir nicht wirklich, durch die kleine Größe kam uns der Rahmen nur gerade Recht!!!!
> So bekommt man seine Frau übrigens zum  vor *FREUDE!!!*



Ja dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Jetzt wisst ihr ja wo das Hochwasser in Bad Karlshafen herkommt


----------



## alf2 (3. Oktober 2007)

Eine schöne Zeitfahrmaschine aus UK:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Vengeance-...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ein Edge Aero Rahmen:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Edge-Aero-...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und noch einer:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-EDGE-Time-...ryZ98084QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mountymaus (3. Oktober 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ja dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> Jetzt wisst ihr ja wo das Hochwasser in Bad Karlshafen herkommt



Bloß gut, dass das Treffen ein Wochenende vorher bzw. die Auktion erst gestern war, sonst wären wir abgesoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. Oktober 2007)

ja es hat mich schon auch etweas angesch..., aber ich denke bei einem rahmen, den man noch nicht gesehen hat ("a bit of a chainsuck") liegt die schmerzgrenze etwas tiefer. es wird wieder einer kommen und ich werde es wieder versuchen. gratulation montymaus !!! den preis hätte ich ja noch gerne bezahlt


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Oktober 2007)

Schnäppchen im Bikemarkt  -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=71772&sort=1&cat=last1&page=1 <-


----------



## versus (3. Oktober 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Schnäppchen


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. Oktober 2007)

Schon wieder so ein popeliger Mini-Zaskar - Menschenskinder - gibt's die nicht mal in GROSS, dann würde der "große" Preis auch mal Sinn machen.


----------



## colombo (3. Oktober 2007)

Wie nennst denn aber das hier... 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=71764&sort=1&cat=4&page=1


----------



## tomasius (4. Oktober 2007)

Hier: 







http://cgi.ebay.com/Decal-Stickers-GT-Xizang-Assortment-65_W0QQitemZ200159082176QQihZ010QQcategoryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Ich habe mich übrigens schon eingedeckt. Das nächste Xizang wartet ja schon.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kingmoe (4. Oktober 2007)

Alles Mögliche und Unmögliche erzeilt Hammerpreise - und die hier bieben richtig billig. Fast möchte man fragen: "Was war los mit euch?"  

Ich bin blank - dafür gibt es bald aber mal wieder Neues von mir zu sehen...  

Ruckus i-Drive One Point Zero für unter 290,-   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300155364278

Lopes-Frame für runde 155,-  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300155363352

Das relativ seltene gelbe Zassi, das hier schon gepostet wurde für 140,- (!)


----------



## korat (4. Oktober 2007)

der ruckus ist wirklich verdammt lecker!
(wenn ich mich das vor 2 jahren selber hätte sagen hören: für das gesicht gäbe ich einiges!) also: es geht immer weiter, neue zeiten, neue träume, das leben ist schön!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Oktober 2007)

Hier gibt es ein schönes altes GT Avalanche Team 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Team-Avalanche-Kult_W0QQitemZ160165103461QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hoffentlich findet das Bike den Weg ins Forum


----------



## tomasius (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde ja am liebsten nur auf die Gabel bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (4. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mich auch 

Da hast Du ja eine prima Vorlage für meine neonfarbigen Decals


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich würde ja am liebsten nur auf die Gabel bieten.



Dann ersteiger das Bike , steck die andere Gabel rein und Versteiger es wieder


----------



## tomasius (4. Oktober 2007)

Auch eine Idee!  Wer es ersteigert und die Gabel nicht braucht: Hier ist ein Abnehmer!  

Und hier noch ein Zaskar. 






http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZASKAR-LE-TEAM-18in-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-FRAME_W0QQitemZ220157237283QQihZ012QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Irgendwie erinnert es mich aber auch an...




 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Oktober 2007)

*Hat sowas hier nicht Jemand beim Forumstreffen gesehen und wollte es haben?*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ringle-Anti-Chain-Suck-Thing-Neu-in-Purple-aus-USA_W0QQitemZ130159834041QQihZ003QQcategoryZ85770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## tofu1000 (5. Oktober 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Alles Mögliche und Unmögliche erzeilt Hammerpreise - und die hier bieben richtig billig. Fast möchte man fragen: "Was war los mit euch?"
> 
> Lopes-Frame für runde 155,-
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300155363352


 
Ich war wohl mit meinem "Will-unbedingt-haben!"-Klick einen kleinen, ganz leisen Furz zu spät...   Dafür hätte ich glatt meinen Grossman FDT aus den Händen gegeben.


----------



## Kint (6. Oktober 2007)

so der rare fred ist ja gefüttert - das rote ist dort auch gesichert und jetzt nochmal schmankerl :

1993er pantera al in 20" und schönem blau  zum schnapperpreis (149 $ (!) sofortkauf)  

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-PANTERA-AL-A...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

das zrx rähmchen :

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZRX-Cyclocro...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

der vantara crosser in mini :

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Vantara-Hybr...ryZ42313QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

neuer carbon rennner für ( kenn mich im RR sektor nicht so aus ) nen fairen preis ? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Series-One-c...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alf2 (6. Oktober 2007)

Und hier ein Richter, dass noch ganz ok aussieht. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mir ist es leider zu groß!


----------



## Kint (6. Oktober 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hatte nicht jemand von euch ne zuverlässige Adresse in den Staaten, worüber ich dann diese kleine, niedliche sattelklemme günstig beziehen könnte?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290164740794&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



schon bestellt ? sonst häng ich mich mitm halben dutzend ran.... 

und bei den klemmmen muss man aufpassen - da gibbet welche die haben statt ner aluhülse in der das plastik wiederlager des spanners sitzt nur ne simple hartplastic schale ....


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> schon bestellt ? sonst häng ich mich mitm halben dutzend ran....
> 
> und bei den klemmmen muss man aufpassen - da gibbet welche die haben statt ner aluhülse in der das plastik wiederlager des spanners sitzt nur ne simple hartplastic schale ....


 
Zwei Stück sollten auf dem Weg zu mir sein. Danke für den Tip mit Plastikhülsen - ich lass mich überraschen... Wobei dieses Ding irgendwie schon nach Plastik ausschaut:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Quick-Releases-S...ryZ36144QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallöle ,
wahrscheinlich geht der sehr günstig wech.....

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110175678348


----------



## Kint (6. Oktober 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Zwei Stück sollten auf dem Weg zu mir sein. Danke für den Tip mit Plastikhülsen - ich lass mich überraschen... Wobei dieses Ding irgendwie schon nach Plastik ausschaut:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Quick-Releases-S...ryZ36144QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem



abgesehen davon dass des ein anderer is - der hat genau die aluhülse um das wiederlager - schön zu sehen. von deinen habe ich zwei varianten hier liegen - einmal mit aluhülse ienmal nur das plastewiederlager ohne hülse aussenrum. trau mich nicht den zu verwenden - wenn das reisst sitzt du ratzfatz ne etage tiefer....


----------



## GT-Hinterland (6. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallöle ,
> wahrscheinlich geht der sehr günstig wech.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110175678348



wenn ich jetzt ne Tante in Australien hätte


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> abgesehen davon dass des ein anderer is - der hat genau die aluhülse um das wiederlager - schön zu sehen. von deinen habe ich zwei varianten hier liegen - einmal mit aluhülse ienmal nur das plastewiederlager ohne hülse aussenrum. trau mich nicht den zu verwenden - wenn das reisst sitzt du ratzfatz ne etage tiefer....


 
Na mal schauen, ich hoffe die Teile kommen nächste Woche an, vielleicht isser ja da noch im Angebot. 
Bei dir ist das ja sicher kritisch mit der "Etage tiefer", da haust du dir ja ruckzuck beim Pedalieren das Knie ins Auge...


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Oktober 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt ne Tante in Australien hätte


 
Mein ehemaliger Mitbewohner ist gerade vorgestern bei seiner Tante in Australien gelandet... Hmm...


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Oktober 2007)

so, wer von euch jungs hat ne adresse in bonn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (6. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so, wer von euch jungs hat ne adresse in bonn ?



Ich fahre da auch hin und hol es ab


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Oktober 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ich fahre da auch hin und hol es ab





ist das jetzt ein   oder würdest du das machen?


----------



## chrrup150 (6. Oktober 2007)

Kontakt nach bonn hätte ich
ich kann den mal für euch fragen ob er nen rad abholen und verpacken würde!!!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (6. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es klappt fahre ich hin! Ist doch ein GT 
Da fährt man gerne ein paar Meter!


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so, wer von euch jungs hat ne adresse in bonn ?





Hast doch schon eins


----------



## alf2 (7. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> das zrx rähmchen :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZRX-Cyclocro...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Ja, der täte mich schon sehr interessieren! 

Habe aber leider folgende Antwort gekriegt:


> No sorry only ship to USA.
> thanks for looking.



Hat da irgendjemand eine gute Idee?


----------



## alf2 (7. Oktober 2007)

Hier gibts übrigens noch einen nagelneuen i-drive 5 Rahmen:

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300157829633&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Oktober 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hast doch schon eins



bei nem kleinen  und gutem preis würd ich zuschlagen.
ich leb ja nicht alleine.


----------



## chrrup150 (7. Oktober 2007)

ein grüner Lotto Rahmen in 52´ in USA
http://cgi.ebay.com/99-GT-LOTTO-FRA...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chrrup150 (7. Oktober 2007)

und nochwas:
war nicht einer auf der suche nach einem crosser:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZRX-single-s...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (7. Oktober 2007)

ist der hier gelandet?

wenn der wirklich so ist wie er schreibt,ist das ein fairer preis.

ich würd ja gerne (fast) jeden lts oder sts rahmen haben wollen der in der bucht auftaucht.     

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320165582404&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## Kint (7. Oktober 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ja, der täte mich schon sehr interessieren!
> 
> Habe aber leider folgende Antwort gekriegt:
> 
> ...



erst innerhqlb usa  - hatte tom da nicht ne adresse ? dann von da nach D...lohnt wegen der doppelten versandkosten nur bei echten schnappern... 



chrrup150 schrieb:


> und nochwas:
> war nicht einer auf der suche nach einem crosser:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZRX-single-s...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ich find den schön. allerdings nicht mit dem abgesägten schaltauge.... 

und zu klein isser auc.


----------



## alf2 (7. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> erst innerhqlb usa  - hatte tom da nicht ne adresse ? dann von da nach D...lohnt wegen der doppelten versandkosten nur bei echten schnappern...



Ich fürchte dann wird er wirklich zu teuer. Ein Crosser wäre nice to have aber bei weitem kein muss. 



> und zu klein isser auc.



und mir zu groß!


----------



## tomasius (7. Oktober 2007)

Xizang!  







http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Titan...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß, Tom


----------



## mountymaus (7. Oktober 2007)

Meiner ist aus der Bucht unterwegs zu mir. Ich muss noch warten!


----------



## tomasius (7. Oktober 2007)

Wieso denn   Das Warten auf einen Xizang Rahmen sollte doch Vorfreude bereiten.  - Ist mein Paket schon da? 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## mountymaus (7. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Wieso denn   Das Warten auf einen Xizang Rahmen sollte doch Vorfreude bereiten.  - Ist mein Paket schon da?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich, wenn der Rahmen kommt, dann bin ich nicht zu Hause.

Dein Paket ist noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Xizang!



OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH...   
Und auch noch ein 93er, ich schmelze dahin.
Tom, könnte ich dafür Decals von Dir bekommen?


----------



## Kint (8. Oktober 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH...
> Und auch noch ein 93er, ich schmelze dahin.
> Tom, könnte ich dafür Decals von Dir bekommen?



aufgrund des  rings um die streben am ausfallende behaupte ich aber dass es eher ein 94 und neuer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (8. Oktober 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> ein grüner Lotto Rahmen in 52´ in USA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/99-GT-LOTTO-FRA...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



"Nein Nein Nein... Ich brauche kein neues Rennrad... !!!" (man muss sich das selbst solange sagen, bis man es auch glaubt!) 

Daggi


----------



## chrrup150 (8. Oktober 2007)

brauchen nicht, aber haben wollen.... schließlich biste gt infiziert....
also los!!!
mir ist er leider zu klein


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> "Nein Nein Nein... Ich brauche kein neues Rennrad... !!!" (man muss sich das selbst solange sagen, bis man es auch glaubt!)
> 
> Daggi



Ich brauche sowas, ich brauche näxtes Jahr ein Rennrad, bitte von GT


----------



## Kruko (8. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> "Nein Nein Nein... Ich brauche kein neues Rennrad... !!!" (man muss sich das selbst solange sagen, bis man es auch glaubt!)
> 
> Daggi



Das willst Du doch nicht glauben 

Da kannst Du Manni richtig Konkurrenz machen und Ihn ein wenig mit der Modellhirarchie ärgern

P.S. Der bereits bekannte Franzose bietet der Zeit auch wieder einen ZR 2000 in Rahmenhöhe 56 cm an.


----------



## Stemmel (8. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das willst Du doch nicht glauben
> 
> Da kannst Du Manni richtig Konkurrenz machen und Ihn ein wenig mit der Modellhirarchie ärgern
> 
> P.S. Der bereits bekannte Franzose bietet der Zeit auch wieder einen ZR 2000 in Rahmenhöhe 56 cm an.



DOCH, ich muss es glauben! Ganz ganz fest! Omm...  

Konkurrenz bezüglich der Modellhierarchie vielleicht, aber nicht in der Menge der GT, die man sein eigen nennen kann...  

56 ist Gott sei Dank zu groß!  

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (8. Oktober 2007)

Der Lotto ist doch auch 52 cm hoch  

Und er hat die Tischtennisschläger am Oberrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (8. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der Lotto ist doch auch 52 cm hoch
> 
> Und er hat die Tischtennisschläger am Oberrohr.



Also ich würde denn auch nehmen, wenn ich ihn bekomme! 
Ist doch immer gut wenn man Ersatz hat. 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Oktober 2007)

hier haben wir was ganz ganz leckeres...    

ein nos 93er gt karakoram in 20" (für mich leider zu gross).  


http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-Must-S...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich hätte es fast übersehen.      

gt lightning in 20" für fast lau wie ich finde. leider zu gross.    





http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-GT-LIG...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ein avalanche und ein weisses zassi hat er auch noch im angebot.


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Oktober 2007)

Und nochmal lotto:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LOTTO-DURA-A...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (8. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hier haben wir was ganz ganz leckeres...
> 
> ein nos 93er gt karakoram in 20" (für mich leider zu gross).
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-Must-S...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...





alter hut...:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4055060&postcount=2415

- die reserve beim 14,5er zaskar sollte ca bei 250 $ liegen - zumindest war das der preis den er am 2.10. dafür haben wollte und den ich so an jedi weitergegeben habe....ohne je ne antwort zu bekommen....


----------



## tomasius (9. Oktober 2007)

Und wieder ein Xizang.  

Diesmal sehr aussagekräftig abgelichtet.  






Schön ist auch der Hinweis des Verkäufers: 



> banjo in pic is not for sale!.



http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-GT-XiZang-Titanium-Mountain-Bike-18-Built-in-USA_W0QQitemZ180167900381QQihZ008QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß, Tom


----------



## oliversen (9. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Xizang.
> 
> Diesmal sehr aussagekräftig abgelichtet.
> 
> ...



Und mit den Nokia Reifen am Xizang kannste auch ins internet, emails abrufen, real time stock quotes empfangen und sogar telefonieren!!!   

oliversen


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Xizang.
> 
> Diesmal sehr aussagekräftig abgelichtet.



...haben sie dich einfach lieblos uffn Pickup geschmissen  

Und dann soll man sich hier zusammenreissen, dich nicht zu erlösen. Aber wenn Du zu mir kommen würdest, zu Winterzeiten in das warme Wohnzimmer, den warmen Holzboden fühlend unter Deinem Geläuf, im Sommer dann zu Deinen GT- und Classic-Fahrradkumpels bei dezent wurzeligen Ausflügen und anschließenden Streicheleinheiten nebst bewundernden Blicken beim Genuss einer kühlen Limonade bei Sonnenuntergang. Dieses Rad braucht ein wenig Liebe. Was tun?


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Oktober 2007)

ein 16er bb zaskar in wunderbarem zustand.  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/American-Buil...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lousa (9. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-GT-XiZang-Titanium-Mountain-Bike-18-Built-in-USA_W0QQitemZ180167900381QQihZ008QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Gruß, Tom



wenn ich mir vorstelle, was manchen bereits für ein Xizang hingelegt haben, ist das Teil ein Mega-Schnäppchen, oder sehe ich falsch?


----------



## tomasius (9. Oktober 2007)

... und hier ein kleines Timberline.  







http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-TIMBERLINE-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-16-1-2-INCH-FRAME_W0QQitemZ320168460935QQihZ011QQcategoryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



> wenn ich mir vorstelle, was manchen bereits für ein Xizang hingelegt haben, ist das Teil ein Mega-Schnäppchen, oder sehe ich falsch?



Deshalb überlege ich ja auch schon.  Andererseits sind m.E. viele Teile unbrauchbar.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (10. Oktober 2007)

Mal wieder was aus dem Bikemarkt!

-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=72774 <-


----------



## Deleted 5247 (10. Oktober 2007)

Puh, was für ein Text - natürlich mit dem derzeit üblichen "Es fällt mir verdammt schwer, mich davon zu trennen..."-Floskel.

Der Gute sollte einfach nur sein Rad anbieten, die Philosophie ist bei GT kostenlos dabei.


----------



## BonelessChicken (10. Oktober 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Mal wieder was aus dem Bikemarkt!
> 
> -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=72774 <-



"Außerdem ist, als weitere Rarität die Keramikschwinge oben am Federbein verbaut."
Die Keramikschwinge ist einzigartig. Die findet man wirklich seeehr selten.

Passt auch super hierzu: "Es handelt sich um einen Rahmen aus einer der letzten Baureihen..."
Nee, is klar. Kenne mich mit den Carbon LTS / STS nicht wirklich aus, aber der sieht (aufgrund Titanschwinge und Decals) nach 96er Baujahr aus -> eins der ersten Modelle.


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Oktober 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Mal wieder was aus dem Bikemarkt!
> 
> -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=72774 <-




ich hab ihm geschrieben das es ein lts ist und das seine ceramik-schwinge leider "nur" aus titan besteht.  
mal schauen was er antwortet.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Oktober 2007)

so leute das richter wird von bieter 5 gepuscht.



http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


der hat 2 deals in 3 jahren gehabt und bietet jetzt wie wild.
bin fast raus aus dem deal.
verkäufer sendet mir auch keine nahaufnahmen vom rahmen. merkwürdig oder?


----------



## oliversen (11. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so leute das richter wird von bieter 5 gepuscht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey David,

vergiss doch den Typen und sein Bike. Der hat sich doch hier schon unbeliebt gemacht. Will hier Leute zum mit bieten animieren und ist nicht in der Lage seinen Artikel richtig zu beschreiben oder Details zu liefern. Und dann bekommt er kalte Fuesse weil sein Bike drei Tage vor Schluss immer noch bei 12 Euro duempelt. Aber zum Glueck hat der Bruder, Freundin, Kumpel etc. auch'n ebay account.... 
Ich find so etwas zum kotzen....

Aufs naechste Richter zu warten ist doch auch spannend.

oliversen


----------



## GT-Man (11. Oktober 2007)

Ein chromfarbenes Vengeance - sieht schon sehr geil aus:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Costom-Crome-Ti...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (11. Oktober 2007)

98er Xizang 18" komplett aus USA für sofort 800USD...

http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-GT-XiZang-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oldman (11. Oktober 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> 98er Xizang 18" komplett aus USA für sofort 800USD...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-GT-XiZang-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



leider ist der verkäufer dumm wie ein brot - er akzeptiert keine zahlungen aus dem ausland...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (11. Oktober 2007)

Was in eigener Sache (hoffe mal das is ok soweit...)

HIER LANG


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> leider ist der verkäufer dumm wie ein brot - er akzeptiert keine zahlungen aus dem ausland...



das kannst aber laut sagen - wenn das nicht so wäre hätte ich das teil längst gekauft   son blödes R%ç/%*ç/**+%*ç&*E(&%


----------



## tomasius (11. Oktober 2007)

@versus: Du hast eine PM!  

Schön, blau... zu groß.  






http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-Bj-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Was ist denn da mit der Kettenstrebe los?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kint (11. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @versus: Du hast eine PM!
> 
> Schön, blau... zu groß.
> 
> ...



hatter getaped. sieht man auf einem der bilder. was runter ist is die andre geschichte....


----------



## cleiende (11. Oktober 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ein chromfarbenes Vengeance - sieht schon sehr geil aus:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Costom-Crome-Ti...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der Typ hat garantiert dicke Arme vom Polieren. Wer auf etwas übergewichtige Tri-Bikes steht - das Ding ist ein Hingucker.


----------



## Kint (11. Oktober 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Der Typ hat garantiert dicke Arme vom Polieren. Wer auf etwas übergewichtige Tri-Bikes steht - das Ding ist ein Hingucker.



sag mal experte - was ist denn dass für ein klebestreifen (?) denn ihc bei den bikes immer wieder am sitzdom unter den flaschenhalterschruaben sehe ... kenn das von den lackierten auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombo (11. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/legendaeres-96er...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

da hat aber einer nen geschäft gerochen... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200159916694&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=010

den rest bietet er jetzt auch noch an, bin mal gespannt ob er da abzüglich gebühren gut hinkommt.

das blaue zaskar finde ich persönlich mehr als schön, mir würde aber auch das sich anscheinend schlecht verkaufende avalanche nehmen wenn der preis etwas sinken würde  .

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-AVALANCHE-MIT...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cleiende (11. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> sag mal experte - was ist denn dass für ein klebestreifen (?) denn ihc bei den bikes immer wieder am sitzdom unter den flaschenhalterschruaben sehe ... kenn das von den lackierten auch...



N o
F xxxxxx
I dea

was Du meinst. 
Bitte PN welchen Klebestreifen du meinst.


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Oktober 2007)

auch was schönes altes zu nem guten preis.   

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RETRO-GT-KARA...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



achso,ich bin übrigends raus beim richter.
bieter 5 ist mir zu suspekt.


----------



## Kint (12. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> auch was schönes altes zu nem guten preis.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RETRO-GT-KARA...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



oldschooler suchte bei mri enn 16 incher ?


----------



## Kint (12. Oktober 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> N o
> F xxxxxx
> I dea
> 
> ...



am sitzdom. 
hinten zwei flaschenhalterschrauben. 
direkt darüber ist ein leicht andersfarbiger streifen der rund um den sitzdom rumläuft. 
Sdom sieht hier aus wie durchgeschnitten und dann mit tesa geflickt  

bei blauen ist das tesa blau....


----------



## oldschooler (12. Oktober 2007)

suche beendet,... der kollege nimmt mit 1,75 mein stattliches 19" bravado... ok, er is im wachstum und sein vater 2,00m groß... dürfte also schon ne zeitlang gehen


----------



## cleiende (12. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> am sitzdom.
> hinten zwei flaschenhalterschrauben.
> direkt darüber ist ein leicht andersfarbiger streifen der rund um den sitzdom rumläuft.
> Sdom sieht hier aus wie durchgeschnitten und dann mit tesa geflickt



Habe ich einmal gesehen. Das ist eine Verkleidung für die Stütze wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Die Hülse passt dann in das Seitenleitwerk (auch Sitzrohr genannt). Da gibt es dann immer einen Spalt.

Wie gesagt, leicht ist der Bock nicht, aber voll der Hinschauer. Leichte Tria-Bikes aus der Zeit kommen vom anderen Gary - ha, Unwort sauber vermieden!


----------



## oldman (12. Oktober 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Habe ich einmal gesehen. Das ist eine Verkleidung für die Stütze wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Die Hülse passt dann in das Seitenleitwerk (auch Sitzrohr genannt). Da gibt es dann immer einen Spalt.
> 
> Wie gesagt, leicht ist der Bock nicht, aber voll der Hinschauer. Leichte Tria-Bikes aus der Zeit kommen vom anderen Gary - ha, Unwort sauber vermieden!


----------



## Janikulus (12. Oktober 2007)

geiles Bild  
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Hardtail-GT-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Oktober 2007)

ich gehe mal davon aus das ich heut um 16 uhr gefragt,werde ob ich das richter nicht als zweithöchster bieter erwerben möchte !








das muss man sehen.   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dZRFXeGONQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (13. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus das ich heut um 16 uhr gefragt,werde ob ich das richter nicht als zweithöchster bieter erwerben möchte !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Oktober 2007)

falls du die 5 bist  ist die welt noch in ordnung.  
glaube aber das es ein pusher ist.  
hätte auch mehr geboten aber wenn er sich weigert mir ein paar bilder zu senden.
dafür sind die fotos zu schlecht.
und da ich schon ein richter habe.    







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPyMvvFEa1w


----------



## Ketterechts (13. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> falls du die 5 bist  ist die welt noch in ordnung.
> glaube aber das es ein pusher ist.
> hätte auch mehr geboten aber wenn er sich weigert mir ein paar bilder zu senden.
> dafür sind die fotos zu schlecht.
> ...




Nein hab nix damit zu tun gehabt .
Wollte nur sagen , falls er dir ein Angebot an unterlegenen Bieter unterbreitet , würde ich darauf bestehen , dass alle Gebote von Bieter 5 gestrichen werden  . Und so würde das Ganze dann bei ca 190 liegen - da war nämlich noch Bieter 6 im Spiel   - auch nicht ich - 
Bin momentan geizig bzw. mein Xizang braucht meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Oktober 2007)

schaut mal was ich eben in meinem ebay briefkasten hatte:


 Hallo gerdita3, 

 Hallo Gerdita3, 

bin der Verkäufer von dem GT Richter 8.0 und bekam eben eine Mail von dem Käufer Sylvie79, die mir jetzt via E-mail versucht zu verklickern, das Sie von dem Kauf zurücktreten muss/will, das Sie sich angeblich bei der Angeotseingabe vertippt hat. Zum kotzen solche Leute!!! Möchtest du es noch haben, dann sag einfach bescheid. Lieben Gruß 


  

@kint war ein netter nachmittag in berlin




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dZRFXeGONQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## Lousa (13. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> schaut mal was ich eben in meinem ebay briefkasten hatte:



wie hohl ist das denn? Erst spamt er das Forum dicht und verhält sich dann sogar noch so, wie Du es hier im Forum angekündigt hast  

Mir fehlen die Worte!  

Ich hoffe, Du bekommst es nun zu einem fairen Preis plus Fotos vorweg


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Oktober 2007)

der verkäufer des richter hat mein angebot leider nicht angenommen.
er will das bike wieder in die bucht stellen weil er meint er würde wesentlich mehr bekommen. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPyMvvFEa1w


----------



## versus (14. Oktober 2007)

z. zt. scheint es sehr viele hohle verkäufer von schönen gt räder zu geben - nicht zu fassen...


----------



## korat (14. Oktober 2007)

selbst wenn ich noch keins hätte und unbedingt eines wollte: von so einem würde ich es sicher nicht kaufen. übrigens scheint der zustand deutlich schlechter zu sein als bei jenem, welches kürzlich nach berlin gegangen ist, größere fotos, die das klären könnten, bleibt man ja schuldig...

das witzige: die einzigen leute, die einen anständigen preis dafür gezahlt hätten, sitzen hier, und ausgerechnet hier mußte er es sich verscherzen...


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Oktober 2007)

so nach längerem hin und her und mehreren preisvorschlägen hab ich ihm gesagt das ich seine erneute auktion abwarten werde (wo ich denke das ich das bike unter seinem preis bekommen würde).

seine vorstellung ist,jetzt bessere bilder zu machen,und das richter (geputzt) mit einem startgebot von 200 euro wieder in die bucht zu stellen.

mein vorschlag waren 200 euro plus versand.
er wollte gerne 250 plus versand.  


ich hab ihm auch geschrieben das ich hier ein fast neues richter,mit versand,für 350 euro zu stehen habe.

ich denke er wird sich nochmal melden.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPyMvvFEa1w


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombo (14. Oktober 2007)

hallo,

bei solchen verkäufern wie bei dem des richter würde ich auch nichts kaufen. finde das eine absolute frechheit, ist allerdings bei ebay schon normalität. werde auch mal verfolgen wie sich die sache so entwickelt, aber definitiv nicht mitbieten. mir reicht mein eines gt  .

bis dann


----------



## Stemmel (14. Oktober 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> ein grüner Lotto Rahmen in 52´ in USA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/99-GT-LOTTO-FRA...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der hätte mir genau gepaßt...  Leider haben wir es nirgend kundgetan, dass wir ihn gerne gehabt hätten.  Und da wir nicht zu Hause waren, mussten wir leider auf Verdacht bieten. Die Verwandschaft war von unserem Vorschlag, um kurz nach 3 Uhr in der Nacht noch einmal vorbei zu schauen um das Internet anzuschmeißen, nicht begeistert.  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch oliviersen!  

Daggi


----------



## GT-Man (15. Oktober 2007)

Sehr schickes Lobo:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## oliversen (15. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Der hätte mir genau gepaßt...  Leider haben wir es nirgend kundgetan, dass wir ihn gerne gehabt hätten.  Und da wir nicht zu Hause waren, mussten wir leider auf Verdacht bieten. Die Verwandschaft war von unserem Vorschlag, um kurz nach 3 Uhr in der Nacht noch einmal vorbei zu schauen um das Internet anzuschmeißen, nicht begeistert.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch oliviersen!
> 
> Daggi



Hey Daggi,

bei mir hat es wenigstens von der Zeit her gepasst. Schoen am Sonntagmorgen um 9:20 Uhr auf Knoepfchen gedrueckt. Von der Groesse her bin ich mir jedoch nicht ganz so sicher ob es passt. Sollte eigentlich hinhauen. Wenn nicht werde ich mich melden.

oliversen


----------



## Stemmel (15. Oktober 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hey Daggi,
> 
> bei mir hat es wenigstens von der Zeit her gepasst. Schoen am Sonntagmorgen um 9:20 Uhr auf Knoepfchen gedrueckt.



  



oliversen schrieb:


> Von der Groesse her bin ich mir jedoch nicht ganz so sicher ob es passt. Sollte eigentlich hinhauen. Wenn nicht werde ich mich melden.
> 
> oliversen



Ja, gerne! 

Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (15. Oktober 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hey Daggi,
> 
> Von der Groesse her bin ich mir jedoch nicht ganz so sicher ob es passt. Sollte eigentlich hinhauen. Wenn nicht werde ich mich melden.
> 
> oliversen



Dann macht der Rahmen ja wirklich eine Weltreise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (15. Oktober 2007)

Ist wie bei einem guten Aquavit, der muss auch 2 mal über den Äquator...


----------



## Stemmel (15. Oktober 2007)

... noch hat Oliversen ihn nicht und kann nicht sagen, ob er paßt oder nicht...  

Daggi


----------



## Deleted61137 (15. Oktober 2007)

Mal wieder ein Schnäppchen im Bikemarkt....

....-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=73545&sort=1&cat=last1&page=3 <-........


----------



## colombo (15. Oktober 2007)

Hat der nicht erst diesen Xizang Fake bei ebay verkauft und sich dann dieses Original geleistet?


----------



## kingmoe (15. Oktober 2007)

Neulich in Britannien...

Klein, alt, schick: 1990er Karakoram Rahmenset

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270175482854

Mittelgroß, (fast) echtes GOLD und in D nicht zu haben: i-Drive5 Rahmen

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220159454942


----------



## versus (15. Oktober 2007)

colombo schrieb:


> Hat der nicht erst diesen Xizang Fake bei ebay verkauft und sich dann dieses Original geleistet?



auf jeden fall hat er mir genau den rahmen vor kurzem bei ebay.com vor der nase weggeschnappt


----------



## Raze (15. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> auf jeden fall hat er mir genau den rahmen vor kurzem bei ebay.com vor der nase weggeschnappt



Hallo versus,

für wieviel ist er denn damals weggegangen?

Vielen Dank für die Info

raze


----------



## korat (16. Oktober 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Mittelgroß, (fast) echtes GOLD und in D nicht zu haben: i-Drive5 Rahmen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220159454942



   

vor einiger zeit hätte das noch dem oberen gegolten, aber ich entdecke ja gerade biken 2.0 und bin deshalb sowieso nicht ernstzunehmen.

übrigens, ist zwar kein GT, aber der größte brüller seit langem, KANN ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110180197256&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

stahl-carbon-sandwichbauweise!


----------



## Kint (16. Oktober 2007)

korat schrieb:


> vor einiger zeit hätte das noch dem oberen gegolten, aber ich entdecke ja gerade biken 2.0 und bin deshalb sowieso nicht ernstzunehmen.
> 
> übrigens, ist zwar kein GT, aber der größte brüller seit langem, KANN ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> ...



sandwich weil "wir nehmen ne lage alu brot in rahmenform und belegen dünn mit billig carbon tuning folie aus autoteile handel " ? wie göttlich ist das denn....  und erst die steifigkeitsvorteile .... herrlich. hat mal jemand ne stichsäge ? werde mein zaskar gleich mal mit eben genannter plaste folie zu nem exogrid verschnitt umbauen ....



und mal hier gucken !

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4141113&postcount=327


----------



## micki260 (16. Oktober 2007)

bin zufällig morgen Abend in der nähe von Coesfeld......
....mal son bisschen knibbeln??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. Oktober 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo versus,
> 
> für wieviel ist er denn damals weggegangen?
> 
> ...



810 $ + 75 versand + zoll + einfuhrsteuer !

ich habe ihm 700 geboten und er hält das für einen indiskutablen preis und will es nun ab donnerstag bei ebay einstellen.

man kann sich ja jetzt schon vorstellen wie es dort dann laufen wird:

Bieter 5      851,00
Bieter 5      850,00
Bieter 5      840,00
Bieter 5      830,00
Bieter 5      820,00
Bieter 5      810,00
Bieter 5      800,00
Bieter 5      790,00
Bieter 5      780,00
Bieter 5      770,00
Bieter 5      760,00
Bieter 5      750,00
Bieter 5      740,00
Bieter 5      730,00
Bieter 5      720,00
Bieter 5      710,00
Bieter 5      700,00
Bieter 5      690,00
Bieter 5      680,00
Bieter 5      670,00
Bieter 5      660,00
Bieter 5      650,00


----------



## versus (16. Oktober 2007)

colombo schrieb:


> Hat der nicht erst diesen Xizang Fake bei ebay verkauft und sich dann dieses Original geleistet?



genau!


----------



## Raze (17. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> 810 $ + 75 versand + zoll + einfuhrsteuer !
> 
> ich habe ihm 700 geboten und er hält das für einen indiskutablen preis und will es nun ab donnerstag bei ebay einstellen.



Hallo,

warum verkauft der Typ denn den Rahmen wieder??

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## versus (17. Oktober 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum verkauft der Typ denn den Rahmen wieder??
> 
> Viele Grüsse raze



"zu gross"


----------



## Kruko (17. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> "zu gross"


----------



## colombo (17. Oktober 2007)

An seiner Stelle würde ich den Rahmen tauschen, aber was musste er denn für die Einfuhrsteuer und den Zoll hinlegen?


----------



## versus (17. Oktober 2007)

colombo schrieb:


> An seiner Stelle würde ich den Rahmen tauschen


halloooohooo ?!? ich glaube kaum, dass er tauschen will  




colombo schrieb:


> aber was musste er denn für die Einfuhrsteuer und den Zoll hinlegen?



das ganze dürfte ihn etwa 750 euro gekostet haben. 
ich sehe nur nicht ganz ein, warum ich ihm 250 euro über marktpreis bezahlen soll, nur weil er den bei ebay.com überteuert gekauft hat. 

@raze: laut deiner signatur wäre das dann ja was für dich.

ich glaube er verwechselt das xizang ernsthaft mit einem merlin und denkt er bekommt nun 1000euro dafür. sonst hätte sich der ganze deal für ihn ja nicht gelohnt - halt stop, vergessen, er ist ja zu gross...


----------



## henry1305 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo und guten Tag,

wollte eigentlich hier nicht mehr etwas schreiben - Jürgen weiß warum; habe ich auch öffentlich gesagt - aber ich halte es für meine moralische Pflicht, andere darauf hinzuweisen, daß der eigentliche Grund, daß merlintandem wegen der Größe nunmehr den Original-Xizang-Rahmen wieder loswerden, schlichtweg nicht richtig ist.
Ich haben diesen Mann, der sich mit Vornamen Edgar nennt, bei mir kennengelernt als er den Xizang-Nachbau bei mir sich anschaute und später auch kaufte - habe ihn übrigens auf die Mängel hingewiesen, was ich auch dem Jürgen (Raze) mitgeteilt habe, weil dieser erst glaubte, ich würde mit diesem "Merlintandem" gemeinsame Sache machen - Raze weiß schon was ich damit meine.
Bei diesem Treffen habe ich "Merlintandem" kennengelernt - die Größe ist genau richtig für ihn, da er mir damals sagte, daß der Xizang-Nachbau etwas zu klein für ihn sei.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich  - so seine Aussage am Telefon - diesen amerikanischen Rahmen in Bochum wohl angeschaut. So wie er sich geäußert hat, würde er ihn nicht kaufen, weil er Mängel hat, die hier nicht angegeben werden. Damals hat auch Merlintandem die Mängel beim Weiterverkauf des Plagiats nicht angegeben - Raze hat dies in seinen Ausführungen hier im Forum erwähnt.
Ich sage dies, weil ich mich auch für diesen Rahmen interessiert habe.
Unter diesen Umständen werde ich aber nicht bieten.
Ich halte dies für meine Pflicht, dies - insbesondere dem Mitglied Versus mitzuteilen - damit er nicht hinterher enttäuscht ist.
Ich wollte von meinem Bekannten nunmehr noch Einzelheiten über diese Unzulänglichkeiten wissen; aber kann ihn leider nicht erreichen, weil er sich seit heute morgen irgendwo in Südfrankreich herumtreibt.

Ich könnte jedoch nach Bochum fahren, um mir dort persönlich diesen Rahmen anzusehen, jedoch bin ich mit diesem Edgar "im Bösen" auseinandergegangen.
Damals wollte er mir diesen Nachbau zurückgeben, weil ich ihn angeblich nichts über die "Nachteile"  informiert habe, was natürlich nicht stimmt.

Ich hätte diesen Rahmen natürlich zurückgenommen, wenn er nicht das Sattelrohr nachträglich aufgerieben hätte. Dies hat er dann auch öffentlich kundgetan. Wer weis denn, ob dies dann auch wirklich fachmännisch durchgeführt wurde - schließlich ist dies eine eigenmächtige Veränderung gewesen. 
Man sieht bei dieser Sachlage, daß hier nicht alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht, deshalb werde ich mich persönlich nicht für diesen Originalrahmen von GT interessieren.
Jeder muß natürlich selber entscheiden, was er tut.


Mit besten Grüßen
Henry


----------



## versus (17. Oktober 2007)

dann wohl doch !
auf den fotos die er mir geschickt hat, schien mir die kettenstrebe im bereich des "a bit of a chainsuck" mit photoshop bearbeitet worden zu sein. 
natürlich hat er es abgestritten, und ich war mir zu unsicher um es hier zu schreiben. wenn ich aber nun das lese, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es so ist.

wer sich selbst ein bild machen möchte - pm.

danke für den hinweis henry - ich bin damit raus, denn auch in meinem mailkontakt schien es mir ein recht komischer typ zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (17. Oktober 2007)

ist keine auktion,aber steht im classik basar zum verkauf.


   bin leider klamm.

ein traumhaft gelbes 90er o. 91er gt psyclone


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4144614#post4144614


----------



## korat (18. Oktober 2007)

manchmal träume ich auch heute noch von meiner wand, behängt mit meinen GT-lieblingsstahlrahmen.
und dieser hier mittendrin. xizang brauch ich nicht, ich brauch sowas!
- andererseits aber die erkenntnis, daß wände zum wallriden da sind!


----------



## Raze (18. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> @raze: laut deiner signatur wÃ¤re das dann ja was fÃ¼r dich.



Hallo,

wenn der Rahmen nicht von diesem Aktenzeichen XY Typen kommen wÃ¼rde, hÃ¤tte ich bei guten Zustand auch bei 850.-â¬ zugeschlagen. Dass an der Nummer nur etwas faul sein kann, darauf hÃ¤tte ich aufgrund meines bisherigen Kontaktes mit "merlintandem" ein Ei gewettet.

Dem findigen und von mir trotz allem geschÃ¤tzen Proffessor "henry1305" habe ich wohl damit unrecht getan, daÃ ich ihm nachgesagt habe, mit "merlintandem" gemeinsame Sache zu machen. Ich bitte hiermit fÃ¼r diese Aussage Ã¶ffentlich um Entschuldigung.

Um diese Sache eventuell abzuschliesen, muss man wissen, daÃ der gefakte Xizang einen glÃ¼cklichen Besitzer gefunden hat: 


zitat von cloudrider im Classic-Forum, angemeldet seit Oktober 2007:

_Hallo,ich bin der neue Besitzer,und habe mich tatsÃ¤chlich erst einmal so richtig geÃ¤rgert,da die Beschreibung nicht in Ordnung war.
Da ich seit 25 Jahren meine MTB selbst aufbaue,waren die beschriebenen Probleme aber gar keine.Immer schÃ¶n an den Preis denken  
Der Rahmen fÃ¤hrt sich ganz gut,angenehmer als mein Klein und mein Cross Stahlrad.
Werde mein Fully wohl auch nur noch fÃ¼r den Bike Park benutzen.
Stelle bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Bilder von dem Teil rein."_


Wenn der "merlintandem" nicht einen 2 Account hat...

Viele GrÃ¼sse raze


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ist keine auktion,aber steht im classik basar zum verkauf.
> 
> 
> bin leider klamm.
> ...



Ja, sicher wunderschön! 

Aber, mal ganz ehrlich, selbst wenn ich so viel Geld einfach so übrig hätte, würde es mir (sehr) schwerfallen 1000 Euro für das Rad hinzulegen.


----------



## Kruko (18. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, sicher wunderschön!
> 
> Aber, mal ganz ehrlich, selbst wenn ich so viel Geld einfach so übrig hätte, würde es mir (sehr) schwerfallen 1000 Euro für das Rad hinzulegen.



Ich denke auch das 1000 Euro völlig überzogen sind.

Aber wenn der Markt es hergibt 

Was kriege ich da wohl für meinen 

(keine Angst. Der bleibt da, wo er ist )


----------



## Kint (18. Oktober 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



kaufpreis in .com dürfte sich bei all inklusiven 765 eingepegelt haben. wer dafür so nen rahmen kauft ( man schaue sich nur mal die zerschrammelten seatstays an) - selbst schuld. 

ich denke für 500e bekommt man nen normalen sizang für 7- 800 sollte er schon neuwertig sein bezw so gepfelgt oder so ein spätes baujahr das sman das auch richtig fahren kann.

die masche hier - im forum - aus müll ( oder halbmüll) geld zu schneiden ist ja keine neue. persönlich - wenn der chainsuck schon richtig schön die kettenstrebe zerfräst hat - (und man bedenke ein 19" rahmen sprich der fahrer wiegt irgendwas um die 80,90  kilo ) würde ich für sowas was nen schicken eisdielencruiser abgibt nicht merh als 2 scheine hinblättern. zusätzlich sollte sich natürlich jeder ein bild machen udn das vor ort. und im übrigen wurde KEIN rahmen von Gt bei litespeed oder sandvik geschweisst. das ist so eins von  den gerüchten .... richtig ist eher dass die rahmen ( die späteren - die frühen kommen aus GTS "microfactory") bei einer firma geschweisst wurden die wohl auch andere Titanhersteller beliefert bzw denne ausgeholfen hat. wie dqas genau zusammenhängt gehört aber nicht hierher....meine meinung - sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2007)

tata: da isser !

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Titan-Xizang-...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

warum bloss kein foto der kettenstrebe dabei ist ??? dabei hat er mir geschrieben, dass er die nochmal richtig fotografiert bevor er den rahmen einstellt...


----------



## tofu1000 (18. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-TIMBERLINE-M...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Der Preis ist ja heiss, aber warum hat das Ding kein auswechselbares Schaltauge? 
Neu und original von 95 (?):
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-GT-BI...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ach ja, und hier noch.........:
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-GT-ZAS...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## B-Ston3D (18. Oktober 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ach ja, und hier noch.........:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-GT-ZAS...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laxerone (19. Oktober 2007)

endlich mal wieder was zum thema


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


>



exakt. runde kappe - und allen dies nochnicht gemerkt haben "mal wieder kein zaskar"


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Oktober 2007)

ein 91er zaskar für 6 läppische britische pfui.  
man muss natürlich noch reichlich dran machen.
aber,wächst man nicht an seinen gt-aufgaben!   


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-zaskar_W0Q...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

3 stunden noch um zuzuschlagen.


----------



## Überholverbot (20. Oktober 2007)

hallo allerseits,

für eine warnung ist es in diesem fall leider zu spät 

ich zeig euch trotzdem ein interessantes detail eines 
laut beschreibung "sehr gepflegten" und "gut erhaltenen" LTS 
das ich ersteigert hab. 

das die obere dämpferaufhängung einige mm spiel hat und das ganze rad völlig versieft ist, ist angesichts dieses details auch nicht mehr überraschend.


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-zaskar_W0Q...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


selbst geposted und dann vergessen.
er wollte sogar nur 15 englische pfui für den versand.


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Oktober 2007)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> hallo allerseits,
> 
> für eine warnung ist es in diesem fall leider zu spät
> 
> ...






zeig mal mehr bilder.


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2007)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> hallo allerseits,
> 
> für eine warnung ist es in diesem fall leider zu spät
> 
> ...



ist das ne tuningschraube...  sorry. wer den schaden hat.... 

was hat den nspiel schon gecheckt ? tippe da auf die travel chips...wenn du sagst die ober aufhängung hat spiel. teile :

https://www.betd.co.uk/product_list.asp?CategoryID=103

viel glück beim reparieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

ups...


----------



## Überholverbot (20. Oktober 2007)

der steuersatz ist auch hinüber

-Davidbelize:
mehr fotos kann ich im moment nicht liefern, hab ein problem mit dem komprimieren.

danke für den teile-tipp.

soll ich dem verkäufer gleich ein minus verpassen, oder zuerst ein mail schreiben?


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2007)

mail schreiben - anmeckern wenns so nicht erwähnt war, denn selbst wenn er gewährleistung ausschliesst trägt er imm ernoch verantwortung für sein angebot. kann man je nach zahlung dann auch nach kompensation schreien (paypal) aber immer erst mal mitm verkäufer reden vielleicht hatter ja gar kein plan gehabt dass es schrott ist...

ach und vielleicht gibt er ja rabbat...


----------



## kingmoe (21. Oktober 2007)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> hallo allerseits,
> 
> für eine warnung ist es in diesem fall leider zu spät
> 
> ...



Zurückgeben, entspricht doch klar nicht der Beschreibung.


----------



## Kruko (22. Oktober 2007)

Wenn jemand ein Bravado sucht, könnte die-/derjenige hier fündig werden.

http://bikedaten.de/index.php?kat=Marktplatz&select=pick&anzeigenid=69&q=&q=

Wie alt die Anzeige ist, weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## laxerone (22. Oktober 2007)

einer meiner schwarzen zassis ist nun im basar zu finden, hoffe es nimmt ihn jemand aus der familie (mein verkaufsthread im gt forum wurde verständlicherweise glöscht.).


----------



## Kruko (22. Oktober 2007)

Bietet jemand auf den LTS 2000 - Rahmen in der Bucht???

Falls ja, bitte kurz per PN melden. Man muss sich ja nicht unnötig hochtreiben und ich brauche ihn nicht unbedingt


----------



## Janikulus (22. Oktober 2007)

na wer hat das nötige Kleingeld, 2008er Zaskar Carbon Team, ist der nicht schön?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-medium-20...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Oktober 2007)

nicht so alt aber schön...

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Bik...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nochn renner in weiss... mag eigentlich keine,aber der ist.. 


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Edge-cyclo...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


blaues elox zassi mit schöner seriennummer...

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zasker-LE-Co...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem`




hab 2 orginale s/w le sticker zu verschenken.also wer braucht...  WECH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laxerone (23. Oktober 2007)

> blaues elox zassi mit schöner seriennummer...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zasker-LE-Com...QQcmdZViewItem`



wenn niemand sonst dringen ein blaues sucht wär ich froh, wenn ich ungestört auf dieses stück bieten dürfte. ist ja das letzte, was mir zu meinem glück noch fehlt.


----------



## alf2 (23. Oktober 2007)

Und den EDGE Renner will ich haben!!!!  



Davidbelize schrieb:


> nochn renner in weiss... mag eigentlich keine,aber der ist..
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Edge-cyclo...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das ist der gesuchte 50er Rahmen!!!!
Hoffentlich versendet er nach Österreich!


----------



## alf2 (24. Oktober 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Und den EDGE Renner will ich haben!!!!
> Das ist der gesuchte 50er Rahmen!!!!
> Hoffentlich versendet er nach Österreich!



Ja, er versendet, aber er verlangt 80 Pfund  

Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, was die billigste Möglichkeit zum Versenden ist? Der geforderte Preis scheint mir doch etwas hoch!


----------



## Kruko (24. Oktober 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ja, er versendet, aber er verlangt 80 Pfund
> 
> Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, was die billigste Möglichkeit zum Versenden ist? Der geforderte Preis scheint mir doch etwas hoch!



Die englische Post ist leider so teuer.

Versuche es mal mit parceline. Dafür benötigtst Du nur die Paketgröße und das Gewicht. Einen Rahmen verschicken die für ca. 24 Pfund.

Hier der Link:

http://www.parceline.com/

Wird in Deutschland mit DPD ausgeliefert. Wer es in Österreich ausliefert weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Oktober 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Und den EDGE Renner will ich haben!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der tipp ist natürlich nicht umsonst.
ich bitte um bilder und um ein live-erlebnis (gt treffen).


----------



## alf2 (24. Oktober 2007)

Danke für den Tip!

Die beschränken bei den internationalen Paketen die Gurtlänge allerdings auf 3m. Geht sich das für ein ganzes Fahrrad aus?

Ein GT Treffen steht ohnehin auf meiner Agenda. Vielleicht pant ihr ja das nächste in München oder so, dann ist es für mich noch irgendwie erreichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (24. Oktober 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip!
> 
> Die beschränken bei den internationalen Paketen die Gurtlänge allerdings auf 3m. Geht sich das für ein ganzes Fahrrad aus?
> 
> Ein GT Treffen steht ohnehin auf meiner Agenda. Vielleicht pant ihr ja das nächste in München oder so, dann ist es für mich noch irgendwie erreichbar.



wenns die reine gurtlänge ist und das rad zerlegt ja. aber meisst is es ja gurtlänge plus längste seite - dann wirds knapp.

und tofu suchte doch nen lopes rahmen ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-brian-lopes-D...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

undnen tt in ungewöhnlichem lackkleid.

http://cgi.ebay.com/55cm-TIME-TRIAL...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ach und mal wieder so ein winziger crosser:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZRX-cyclocro...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (24. Oktober 2007)

mal was off topic:

ist eigentlich sonst noch jemandem aufgefallen, dass man neuerdings bei den ebay suchaufträgen immer ALLE treffer zu einer suche bekommt und nicht nur die neu eingestellten ?

d.h. man bekommt täglich ca. 80 treffer für "gt" unter radsport bei ebay.de und ca. 150 bei ebay.co.uk, durch die man sich dann immer komplett durchklickern müsste. so ein sch...


----------



## Kint (24. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> mal was off topic:
> 
> ist eigentlich sonst noch jemandem aufgefallen, dass man neuerdings bei den ebay suchaufträgen immer ALLE treffer zu einer suche bekommt und nicht nur die neu eingestellten ?
> 
> d.h. man bekommt täglich ca. 80 treffer für "gt" unter radsport bei ebay.de und ca. 150 bei ebay.co.uk, durch die man sich dann immer komplett durchklickern müsste. so ein sch...



ebay de hat so einen override bei den suchaufträgen eingebaut - sprich auch wnen du neuste zuerst eingestellt hast wird momentan immer "beliebteste" das ist so deren neues ding als sortierung eingestellt. nervt EXTREM !!!!!!


----------



## alf2 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hier gibts einen schönen blauen EDGE in RH 54:

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230183835519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## bennym (25. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, wegen Unfähigkeit des Users gelöscht^^

mfg benny


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. Oktober 2007)

Falsches Forum benny!!! Hier geht es um GT Bikes!!!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Oktober 2007)

Versendet aber nicht nach D 

Viele Grüße



alf2 schrieb:


> Hier gibts einen schönen blauen EDGE in RH 54:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230183835519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> und tofu suchte doch nen lopes rahmen ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-brian-lopes-D...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Junge, Junge, Kint, du hast mal wieder meinen uneingeschränkten Respekt! Was du dir so alles merkst! Leider ist mir Anfang dieser Woche ein kleines "Missgeschick" passiert, welches wohl erst einmal meine Ersparnisse verschlingen wird. Aber trotz allem: VIELEN DANK für den Tip.  Vielleicht wird er ja günstig...


----------



## korat (26. Oktober 2007)

_Sie bieten hier auf  einen orignial weltcup GT Rahmen "Brian Lopes"

komplett neu! Nie gefahren, nie aufgebaut worden. *(Nur einmal wurde ein Hinterreifen montiert)*_


nicht genug reifenbreite?


----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2007)

korat schrieb:


> _Sie bieten hier auf  einen orignial weltcup GT Rahmen "Brian Lopes"
> 
> komplett neu! Nie gefahren, nie aufgebaut worden. *(Nur einmal wurde ein Hinterreifen montiert)*_
> 
> ...




haha ne - ein 24" - 3,0 er reifen - moment da greift die vbrake für den downhill ja gar nicht mehr - schei§§e verkaufen....

und tofu - du wirst doch jetzt nicht auch deine sammlung veräussern, um in neun monaten zu behaupten das gerade erlebte war das beste was in deinem bisherigen lebne passiert ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich warne einfach mal hier.  

Also Achtung, ich wohne ziemlich weit von Überlingen/ Bodensee entfernt. 
Wer wohnt in der Nähe und könnte etwas Schönes für mich dort abholen?

Nicht schimpfen, wollte keinen neuen Thread eröffnen.  

Gruß Tom


----------



## tomasius (26. Oktober 2007)

@hoeckle: DANKE, DANKE, DANKE ! ! !       

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Oktober 2007)

Falls mal wieder ein GT ZR inne Bucht auftaucht, meins! Habs die Tage verpasst *mich in den Allerwertesten beiss*


----------



## Ketterechts (26. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich warne einfach mal hier.
> 
> Also Achtung, ich wohne ziemlich weit von Überlingen/ Bodensee entfernt.
> Wer wohnt in der Nähe und könnte etwas Schönes für mich dort abholen?
> ...



9,99 war auch echt ein Schnapper - wenn es das Bike ist das ich denke  

Hab`s mir verkniffen - muss meine Freundin   etwas schonen


----------



## alf2 (26. Oktober 2007)

Auf ebay.co.uk gibts auch ein paar ganz interessante Sachen:

Peace Rahmen:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Peace-20-S...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hans Ray Trialbike:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-HANS-NO-WA...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ZR 2000 Rahmen (54er)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZR2000-fra...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem​
ZR 2000 Komplettrad (52er?)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-2R-2000_W0...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hoeckle (26. Oktober 2007)

edit: doppelpost sry


----------



## hoeckle (26. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @hoeckle: DANKE, DANKE, DANKE ! ! !
> 
> Tom



Gern geschehen! Warst mir ja auch beim anderen Gary Bike behilflich...   

Menno, so ein Glück hätt ich auch gerne mal... Zumal das ja absehbar ist, in welche Regionen mein neues Objekt der Begierde reichen wird  

Aber vielleicht ist ja geteiltes Leid...


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> 9,99 war auch echt ein Schnapper - wenn es das Bike ist das ich denke



kann mir mal einer sagen um was es hier eigentlich geht ?

nicht, dass ich neugierig wäre...


----------



## GT-Man (27. Oktober 2007)

Der Jung bietet zwar immer viele (und gute) Rahmen an, aber bei dem hier bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das ein Fake ist. Ein Zaskar LE in Teamlackierung aber ohne CNC-Dropouts:
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-GT-ZAS...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Müsste doch eigentlich so aussehen, oder:



Auch die Verbindungsstrebe am Hinterbau sieht eher wie das "Blech" von 1997 oder früher aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (27. Oktober 2007)

Hab auch einen 99er LE in weißer Lackierung. Der sieht anders als in der Auktion und anders als auf deinem Bild aus  
Beziehe mich da auf die Ausfallenden !


----------



## Kruko (27. Oktober 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Der Jung bietet zwar immer viele (und gute) Rahmen an, aber bei dem hier bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das ein Fake ist. Ein Zaskar LE in Teamlackierung aber ohne CNC-Dropouts:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-GT-ZAS...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Müsste doch eigentlich so aussehen, oder:
> 
> ...



Hast recht. Ich würde einfach auf einen späten 1998'er Zaskar tippen, den sich z. B. jemand entsprechend lackiert hat.

Mein BB Zaskar hat genau die selben Ausfallenden, das Versteifungsblech und die/das CNC-gefräste Sattelklemmung bzw. Steuerrohr.


----------



## GT-Man (27. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt, das 98er Zaskar war - glaube ich - das einzige Modell mit integrierter Sattelklemme und Blech aber noch ohne CNC-Ausfallenden. Aber warum postet er dann groß die Seriennummer, welche schon auf ein 99er Modell hinweist. Habe ihn  angemailt - mal schauen was er antwortet.

Nachtrag:
Und schwupps ist kein Foto mit der Seriennummer mehr da! Was soll das denn?? Stattdessen hat er jetzt ein Foto mit dem purple eloxierten Zaskar in Hintergrund reingestellt. Hatte bei ihm mein 2000er LE gekauft und war ganz zufrieden. Auch das derzeitige 2000er LE ist ok, aber bei dem weißen LE liegt er (wissentlich?) daneben. Immerhin gib er sich als GT-Kenner aus.


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. Oktober 2007)

Unterrohr Decals sind auch etwas unsauber angebracht! Nachträglich lackiert und beklebt?


----------



## oliversen (27. Oktober 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> .... Immerhin gib er sich als GT-Kenner aus.



Den Unterschied zwischen Xizang und Lightning hat er auch erst duch meinen Kauf gelernt.

oliversen


----------



## Kruko (27. Oktober 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Unterrohr Decals sind auch etwas unsauber angebracht! Nachträglich lackiert und beklebt?



Ich würde sagen ja. Kann zwar hier nur mit einem Xizang vergleichen, aber dort sind die Decals sauber aufgebracht. Foto folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (27. Oktober 2007)

Hier das versprochene Foto meines Xizang. Ist zwar etwas unscharf, aber man erkennt, was gemeint ist. Die Streifen und das GT-Logo sind an völlig unterschiedlichen Stellen und das bei fast identischen Rahmenhöhen


----------



## GT-Man (27. Oktober 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen Xizang und Lightning hat er auch erst duch meinen Kauf gelernt.
> 
> oliversen



  

Bei mir gab´s beim Zaskar LE das Problem, dass der Rahmen angeblich bei mir angeliefert wurde, aber dann irgendwie wieder zurück an ihn gelangt sei. Normalerweise landet so ein Paket gleich beim Zoll und man kriegt eine Abholbenachrichtigung - nur ich hatte erst gar keine bekommen. Schließlich landete der Rahmen dann doch ein paar Wochen und vielen Mails später bei mir. Ich würde kein zweites Mal bei ihm kaufen.

@mountymaus: Aber sonst ist Dein Xizang ok gewesen? Du hattest es doch auch vom gleichen Verkäufer, oder?


----------



## mountymaus (27. Oktober 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> @mountymaus: Aber sonst ist Dein Xizang ok gewesen? Du hattest es doch auch vom gleichen Verkäufer, oder?



Ich habe meinen Xizang *NICHT* von dem Verkäufer.... Ist wahrscheinlich auch besser so, so wie ich das mitbekomme.
Den habe ich zwar auch bei ebay ersteigert, aber aus England.


----------



## GT-Man (27. Oktober 2007)

Er hat bei www.mtbr.com (ist dort unter seinem Ebaynamen registriert) mir gerade eine Mail geschickt, ob er mal die Specs des Zaskar LE aus dem GT-Katalog haben kann. Zum Glück kennt er anscheinend meinen Ebaynamen nicht, aber vielleicht beantwortet er mir meine Frage anhand meines Scans.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hab ja das 19" Team Xizang in der Lackierung und ich muss sagen, diese Decals sehen wirklich gemurkst aus. Ich würde auch sagen das GT Logo um Unterrohr müsste eigentlich viel gestreckter sein...Und bei meinen sind die Decals unter Klarlack, das sieht auf seinen Bildern auch nicht so aus...

Mal sehen was er spricht..

Viele Grüße
Peter



mountymaus schrieb:


> Hier das versprochene Foto meines Xizang. Ist zwar etwas unscharf, aber man erkennt, was gemeint ist. Die Streifen und das GT-Logo sind an völlig unterschiedlichen Stellen und das bei fast identischen Rahmenhöhen


----------



## GT-Man (27. Oktober 2007)

Er hat geantwortet:
"That's what I was wondering when I acquired it. It was built in April of 99. The month and date is stamped on the drop outs and it's the only model they ever made in white. Any ideas?"

Scheint ein "normales" überlackiertes Zaskar von 1999 zu sein. Habe im Katalog gefunden, dass dieses Modell ebenfalls eine integr. Sattelklemme und keine CNC-Dropouts hatte:




Hatte ich ihm eben auch noch mal geschrieben, mal schauen ob´s was bringt.


----------



## hoeckle (27. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> tata: da isser !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Titan-Xizang-...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> warum bloss kein foto der kettenstrebe dabei ist ??? dabei hat er mir geschrieben, dass er die nochmal richtig fotografiert bevor er den rahmen einstellt...



Und er scheint tatsächlich einen Blöden gefunden zu haben...


----------



## kingmoe (28. Oktober 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Auf ebay.co.uk gibts auch ein paar ganz interessante Sachen:
> 
> Peace Rahmen:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Peace-20-S...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Leider antwortet der Verkäufer nicht auf die Frage nach dem Versand nach D... :-(


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Und er scheint tatsächlich einen Blöden gefunden zu haben...



unglaublich !


----------



## GT-Man (28. Oktober 2007)

Etwas teuer  :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270178678422&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=017

GT Trikot für 41 Euro (bis 18 Euro war ich dabei   ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (28. Oktober 2007)

Ja das schmerzt in der Tat  .

Bis kurz vor Schluss sah es noch so aus als ob es recht günstig für mich bleibt , aber leider wollte noch einer das Trikot haben .

Hab in letzter Zeit einige Versuche gestartet so ein Trikot zu bekommen und Heute keine Lust mehr länger zu suchen . Und mal ehrlich - neue Trikots kosten ein Vermögen und sehen meistens sch.... aus , von daher halte ich den Preis für gerechtfertigt , wenn auch oberestes Limit


----------



## alf2 (28. Oktober 2007)

Der EDGE Crosser ist mir auch zu teuer geworden, vor allem weil ich nur am Rahmen interessiert war.

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## tomasius (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi !

Ich warne mal davor:







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220165817977&indexURL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

... oder ist das möglicherweise gar kein Zaskar?

Danke für die Glückwünsche!  

Tom


----------



## Deleted 5247 (29. Oktober 2007)

Ein echter Zaskar Rahmen? Ja oder nein?

http://cgi.ebay.de/K-U-L-T-GT-Zaska...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der Abschluß vom Oberrohr ist nicht platt, sondern rund, aber was sind das für Ausfallenden?


----------



## Kint (29. Oktober 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ein echter Zaskar Rahmen? Ja oder nein?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/K-U-L-T-GT-Zaska...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Der Abschluß vom Oberrohr ist nicht platt, sondern rund, aber was sind das für Ausfallenden?



zitat erste seite :



oldman schrieb:


> 'n richtiger Spezilalist, setzt sogar noch'n Bild mit Gegenbeweis rein, ts ts ts, wie ungeschickt...
> oldman






normale ausfallenden. was soll daunnormal dran sein ? was auf den ersten blick wie gelocht im linken aussieht ist in wahrheit die ausfräsung ...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (29. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> was auf den ersten blick wie gelocht im linken aussieht ist in wahrheit die ausfräsung ...



Ah ja, also doch. Sah für mich wie gelocht aus , daher die Frage.


----------



## Kint (29. Oktober 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ah ja, also doch. Sah für mich wie gelocht aus , daher die Frage.



weisse couch silberner rahmen daher. 

udn ums nochmal ausführlich zu beantworten - sind 99er kleber aber le hatte ab ende 96 (97er modell) schon cnc dropouts. und zaskar ohne le gabs ab 2000 mit cnc dropouts aber die runde kappe erst später. 

ist genau die gleiche geschichte wie bei dem weissen "team"   von gm999 den ich diesbezüglich vorhin  auch mal angefragt habe -noch keine antwort.  - felnzo hatte  die kleber fürs weisse neulich mal im programm. ich kann bzw möchte hier nicht einschätzen ob gm999 so wenig ahnung hatte dass er siuch hat waxen lassen oder ob er die aktion mit lack und klebern selbst durchgeführt hat. ist letztendlich für den rahmen/ käufer  auch egal solange er weiss dass die kombination so wie sie dargestellt ist nicht stimmen kann. und afaik hatten die 99er team modell auch ein blaues headtube die 2000er hatten reinweiss mit patriot decals. 

darüberhinaus will ich niemandem was unterstellen.


----------



## GT-Man (30. Oktober 2007)

Kennen wir den hier nicht:  
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ140174006116QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140174006116

.. und vor allem: Ist er noch zu retten? Wohl leider nicht.


----------



## jedinightmare (31. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Ich warne mal davor:
> 
> ...



Was ist denn daran verkehrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (31. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab 2 orginale s/w le sticker zu verschenken.also wer braucht...  WECH



   

Sind heute angekommen 

Vielen Dank noch mal


----------



## Exekuhtot (31. Oktober 2007)

@GT-Man: Das Teil ist mal sowas von hin......da hilft dir auch der beste Schweisser nichts mehr. Schon frech den Rahmen so anzubieten. Also vom Verkäufer^^


----------



## GT-Man (31. Oktober 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> @GT-Man: Das Teil ist mal sowas von hin......da hilft dir auch der beste Schweisser nichts mehr. Schon frech den Rahmen so anzubieten. Also vom Verkäufer^^



Sag ich doch ....   - aber gut genug für die Wand isser allemal.


----------



## tomasius (31. Oktober 2007)

> von Davidbelize Beitrag anzeigen
> hab 2 orginale s/w le sticker zu verschenken.also wer braucht... WECH





> Sind heute angekommen
> 
> Vielen Dank noch mal



Hatte ich sie nicht David geschenkt. Geschenke verschenkt man doch nicht weiter.  

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Oktober 2007)

@ tomasius
das projekt für das ich sie gebraucht hätte ist leider nicht zustande gekommen.
es gibt so viele suchende!!!!!!!!
oder hätte ich sie für geld hergeben sollen?
oder in die bucht?

nein nein nein, dann doch lieber weitergeben.


----------



## Kruko (31. Oktober 2007)

und bei mir sind sie in guten Händen.

Es sind die passenden für den roten Zaskar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (31. Oktober 2007)

Natürlich weitergeben.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. November 2007)

ich glaube das outpost aus der bucht will nach berlin....


----------



## versus (1. November 2007)

@laxerone:  das hat ja super hingehauen mit dem blauen (reimt sich, und was sich reimt ist gut)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220163029509&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

glückwunsch !!!


----------



## laxerone (2. November 2007)

ja, danke fürs zurückhalten. jetzt ist die sammlung mehr oder weniger komplett. und das schönste ist: am wochenende tut sich endlich etwas in meinem keller. dann kann auch mal wieder gebastelt werden.







jedinightmare schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran verkehrt?



nix. und nach einigen irrungen und wirrungen ist dies gute stück nun hoffentlich auf dem weg zu tom.


----------



## tomasius (2. November 2007)

Genau!  

Tom


----------



## versus (2. November 2007)

@tom: glückwunsch auch von mir zum roten !  

A A A B E R: die roten acor-bremshebel in der bucht passen farblich definitiv nicht zu dem rahmen. ich hatte die schon mal und habe sie dummerweise wieder verkauft. das rot passt GENAU zu meinem rahmen   (kein scherz)


----------



## Kint (3. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> @tom: glückwunsch auch von mir zum roten !
> 
> A A A B E R: die roten acor-bremshebel in der bucht passen farblich definitiv nicht zu dem rahmen. ich hatte die schon mal und habe sie dummerweise wieder verkauft. das rot passt GENAU zu meinem rahmen   (kein scherz)



interessant 4 leute wissen nicht das es arcor und nicht acor heisst....


und mal wieder wat gelbes:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-LE_...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Man (3. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> und mal wieder wat gelbes:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-LE_...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Uarks, die gelben 98er LE Decals beißen sich aber schon mit dem Rahmen-Gelb.


----------



## versus (3. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> interessant 4 leute wissen nicht das es arcor und nicht acor heisst....
> 
> 
> und mal wieder wat gelbes:
> ...



soso, sind wir im klugscheissmodus, ja ?
da fällt es schon schwer sich den hinweis auf scharf-, oder doppel s bei einem das(s) nach einem komma zu verkneifen


----------



## Raze (3. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Und er scheint tatsächlich einen Blöden gefunden zu haben...



http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Titan-Xizang-...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hallo,

Hoffentlich keinen aus dem Forum, der die Warnungen überlesen hat... 

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. November 2007)

oh jesses, "zaskardriver" klingt schon ein wenig nach unserem forum


----------



## Kint (4. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> soso, sind wir im klugscheissmodus, ja ?
> da fällt es schon schwer sich den hinweis auf scharf-, oder doppel s bei einem das(s) nach einem komma zu verkneifen



für mich döner immer ohne shaaf....


----------



## Davidbelize (4. November 2007)

also nochmal zur info.
auf dieses gt outpost biete ich.   

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Modell-OUTPOS...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und falls einer das gleiche möchte kann er auf dieses bieten.


http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



@ketterechts  ich hör mich um.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. November 2007)

Ich hätte da auch noch einen Outpost-Rahmen mit Starrgabel, neu pulverbeschichtet und danach noch nicht verbaut


----------



## GT-Man (4. November 2007)

Den kennen wir doch schon:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=2&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
Umlackiertes Zaskar Team (früher):


----------



## TigersClaw (4. November 2007)

Ist an dem Teil etwas faul?


----------



## GT-Man (4. November 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist an dem Teil etwas faul?



Nein, nur der gelbe Teil der Lackierung wurde weiß überlackiert. Wem´s gefällt. Ich find es interessant, spare aber lieber auf meinen Re-issue Rahmen.


----------



## alf2 (5. November 2007)

Auf e-bay gibts ein bravado LE. Ich finde es gehört hier ins Forum:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Bravado-LE-Re...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Und wenn ihrs ersteigert habt, macht mir bitte Fotos von den Deacals und findet die RAL Farbnummer heraus.  Dann kann ich mein 93er bravado LE auch so lackieren lassen


----------



## GT-Man (5. November 2007)

Wievielen Zaskars er wohl die Cantisockel entfernt hat? Hunderten? Der verscherbelt die Teile doch schon seit Jahren:

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Cantisockel-au...176936985QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160176936985

"..sollten auch in ein Zaskar passen." Ich denke, sie SIND aus einem Zaskar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (7. November 2007)

Peut-être quelque chose pour vous?  







http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cadre-DH-descente-GT-aluminium_W0QQitemZ160174021338QQihZ006QQcategoryZ134271QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Au revoir et bonne chance 

Tom


----------



## Kint (8. November 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Wievielen Zaskars er wohl die Cantisockel entfernt hat? Hunderten? Der verscherbelt die Teile doch schon seit Jahren:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Cantisockel-au...176936985QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160176936985
> 
> "..sollten auch in ein Zaskar passen." Ich denke, sie SIND aus einem Zaskar!



meine waren neu - die hatter nirgendwo rausgeschraubt....


----------



## Davidbelize (9. November 2007)

meins sieht viel besser aus. schön ist es trotzdem.


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-TEQUESTA-blau...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SixTimesNine (9. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> meins sieht viel besser aus. schön ist es trotzdem.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-TEQUESTA-blau...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



STIMMT!!! Deiner Frau es aber für die Fahrten zur Arbeit zur Verfügung zu stellen, na ich weiß nicht...    da war doch noch was im Aufbau; Carbon, Alu, Eagle...

That´s all Folks


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. November 2007)

Mal wieder was im Bikemarkt entdeckt!

-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=77514&sort=1&cat=all&page=1 <-


----------



## Manni1599 (9. November 2007)

Schade, leider 18', das möchte ich soooo gern in 16'

Und wers für das Geld nicht kauft ist selber Schuld....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. November 2007)

Richtig Manni ... wenn der Preis stimmt, isses mein erstes echtes Zaskar


----------



## versus (9. November 2007)

wie meinst du "wenn der preis stimmt"???
wenn DER preis mal nicht stimmt, dann weiss ich es auch nicht...


----------



## TigersClaw (9. November 2007)

Ja nee, so wie Du es meinst, stimmt der natürlich, aber vielleicht hat der Verkäufer eine Null zuwenig hingeschrieben, oder so.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. November 2007)

wie kann man nur so ein bike verkaufen?   
kann mir mal einer sagen was er schöneres als das für sich gefunden hat?


----------



## Davidbelize (10. November 2007)

da hat sich ja einer richtig mühe gegeben.
ob er es für diesen preis verkaufen kann wage ich zu bezweifeln!

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-MTB-CARBO...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## henry1305 (10. November 2007)

Etwas für unsere Xizang-Freunde (besonders "raze" und "versus") - 

Art.-Nr. 110191299269  in der Deutschen Bucht.

Preis ist wahrscheinlich auch zu hoch - obwohl, wenn der Zustand besser ist als der letzte von "merlintandem" - könnte man ihn eventuell in Betracht ziehen.

Gruß 
Henry


----------



## versus (11. November 2007)

danke, bin schon dran ;-)
mit dem preis hast du recht, zumal meine rad-kasse durch das kanadische winter- und hopsrad ziemlich geschröpft ist. wenn man sich über legt, dass ich für ein 3 jahre altes und top erhaltenes kona coiler dee-lux in top-zustand weniger bezahlt habe als der rahmen im sofortkauf kosten soll ist das schon ein wenig  ...


----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2007)

Was ist schon ein Kona gegen ein GT


----------



## versus (11. November 2007)

da hast du natürlich recht, aber bei wenn du auf entsprechendem geläuf unterwegs bist wird sich die frage von selbst beantworten


----------



## GT-Man (12. November 2007)

Nur 100 Stück gab´s davon.    
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-DH-Mounta...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wenn dem so wäre, wäre ich wiederum sehr glücklich.

Herrlich auch die Aussage, dass DIESE Rahmen ab 1998/99 in Taiwan gefertigt wurden. Tststs ...

Und vom gleichen Anbieter ein Zaskar LE mit der Rahmennummer GT Zaskar 0871779.  
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Le-Kom...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Laut Foto ist es zwar ein 98er LE aber die Rahmennummer ist seltsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (12. November 2007)

WAS 

IST 


DAS

???

GT-Titan mit Discaufnahme?!
Da hat wohl in Taiwan jemand eine eigene Serie gebrutzelt?!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120183097173


----------



## GTdanni (12. November 2007)

Das sieht komisch aus, warum hat das hinter dem Sitzrohr noch 2 Querstege an den Sitzstreben?  

Und warum Scheibe und Canti zusammen? 

Da passt einiges nicht zusammen. 


Cu danni


----------



## Bastieeeh (12. November 2007)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:














Was zum Geier ist das?   Bitte sagt mir nicht, dass GT mal sowas hässliches verbrochen hat!

"Stahlrahmen !!! Braucht keinen Kettenspanner!!!" ???


----------



## Kruko (12. November 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Das sieht komisch aus, warum hat das hinter dem Sitzrohr noch 2 Querstege an den Sitzstreben?
> 
> Und warum Scheibe und Canti zusammen?
> 
> ...



Mich stört nur die Disc-Aufnahme. Die zwei Stege sind normal. 

Ohne die Disc-Aufnahme hätte ich gesagt, dass es sich um einen Lightning handeln würde


----------



## oliversen (13. November 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mich stört nur die Disc-Aufnahme. Die zwei Stege sind normal.
> 
> Ohne die Disc-Aufnahme hätte ich gesagt, dass es sich um einen Lightning handeln würde



Ich erinnere mich das ich vor etwa einem halben Jahr zwei solcher Rahmen hier gesehen habe. Mit Canti und Diskaufnahme, Und auch mit GT logo am Oberrohr und den Aussfallenden. Die Qualitaet der Schweissnaehte und des Oberflaechenfinish ist jedoch nicht mit meinem Lightning oder anderen Xizangs zu vergleichen. 
Die Bikes waren als Komplettbike mit 2007er XTR aufgebaut, hinterliesen jedoch einen recht schweren Eindruck. Mein Lightning konnte ich ohne die edelsten Teile zu verbauen auf unter 10kg bringen. Diese Bikes waren deutlich schwerer. Ich denke es handelt sich hier um eine Kopie und ich moechte den Rahmen keinem empfehlen.

oliversen


----------



## alf2 (13. November 2007)

95er Psyclone in der englischen bucht. Wird wahrscheinlich ein Schnäppchen, leider versendet er nicht:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180178267180&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## stollia (13. November 2007)

hallo,
auch auf die gefahr hin jetzt alle aufmerksam zu machen.
bin gt neuling und möchte mir einen zaskar classiker zulegen, habe folgenden bei ebay gesehen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160178233708&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

Artikelnummer: 160178233708

wäre optimal für mich zum aufbau, die tange gabel könnte ich dann an meinem brodie verwenden.
was sagen die experten, wieviel ist die kombination wert?
gruß stolli


----------



## versus (13. November 2007)

sehr hübsches timberline fs mit  FLAMMEN ,
allerdings muss man schon ein ganz kleines bisschen blauäugig sein, wenn man bei der beschreibung einen nennenswerten betrag bietet:

"Keller wird aufgeräumt also muß das Rad raus. Da die Kette fehlt, der Sattel einen Riß hat usw. verkaufe ich es als Defekt. Bitte beachten Sie das sie sich damit einverstanden erkären bei Abgabe eines Gebotes. Fragen werden nicht beantwortet, da ich jetzt ins Ausland reise. Also Viel Spaß beim bieten. Nur Versand keine Abholung möglich !"   


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:de


----------



## Bastieeeh (13. November 2007)

stollia schrieb:


> hallo,
> auch auf die gefahr hin jetzt alle aufmerksam zu machen.
> bin gt neuling und möchte mir einen zaskar classiker zulegen, habe folgenden bei ebay gesehen:
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist schon lange nicht mehr, was ein GT-Rahmen (+Gabel) wert ist. Vielmehr ist die Frage, ob du mehr bieten kannst als die GT-verblendete deutsche Nation. Zu welchen Preisen da natürlich gerade bei Ebay die Rahmen rausgehen ist nicht mehr normal. Aber ich gönne es den Verkäufern.
Ich vermute mal, die Auktion wird sich letztendlich bei 300 Euro einpegeln.

Eine Frage habe ich zu der Auktion dennoch. Der Verkäufer meint, es handelt sich um einen Schraub-Steuersatz. Das hängt doch nur von der eingesetzten Gabel ab, oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen? Sprich: Ahead-Gabel und Ahead-Steuersatz würden auch reinpassen oder irre ich da? Ist schon eine ganze Weile her, dass ich mit geschraubten Steuersätzen zu tun hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (14. November 2007)

so schlimm finde ich das nach einigen jahren beobachtung nicht.
wenn es nicht gerade die high-end-teile sein müssen, finden sich doch immer günstige angebote.

ahead-gabel, -steuersatz und -vorbau passen natürlich, aber nur alle zusammen.


----------



## Kint (14. November 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> WAS
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120183097173



selbstegmacht ? 



Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kein gt. weil kein pierced top tube - beschissene tig welds, und und und ...


----------



## Janikulus (14. November 2007)

kann mir einer Helfen dieses Rad zu identifizieren?

was ist das für ein Blech hinter dem Steuerrohr??

- Shimano RX100
- Spinergy Carbon





Verkäufer will dafür 850CHF=525Euro haben, komplett.

Besten Dank, Gruss,
Paul


----------



## cleiende (14. November 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> was ist das für ein Blech hinter dem Steuerrohr??



Schuss ins Blaue: nachträglich angebrachter Startnummernhalter.


----------



## kingmoe (14. November 2007)

stollia schrieb:


> hallo,
> auch auf die gefahr hin jetzt alle aufmerksam zu machen.
> bin gt neuling und möchte mir einen zaskar classiker zulegen, habe folgenden bei ebay gesehen:
> 
> ...



Um 300,- schätze ich mal.
Lass dir vor dem Bieten aber Bilder vom Chainsuck zeigen! Wenn die Stelle schon erwähnt wird - aber nicht gezeigt - wäre ich zuerst immer vorsichtig.


----------



## stollia (14. November 2007)

danke für die tipps,
habe eine schrittlänge von 84cm bei 178 kg, 19 zoll müßte da doch noch gehen, oder wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (14. November 2007)

Ich denke, er ist Dir zu groß. GT misst von mitte Tretlager bis mitte Oberrohr, Rahmenhöhe bis zur Sattelklemme wir bei ca.53 cm liegen. Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 82 cm bei 174 *cm*, mir persönlich ist der 18" schon zu groß, fühle mich auf 16" (GT) wesentlich wohler.

Gruß,
Manni

PS: Vielleicht hätte ich da was für Dich in 18" (Zaskar 1995, Candygreen) Bilder in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Davidbelize (14. November 2007)

so wurde hier im thread vor ner auktion gewarnt also könnt ihr mir jetzt auch die daumen drücken.  
habe mit engelszungen mit dem verkäufer reden müssen.
ich bräuchte dann noch ne ral farben tabelle und nen 95er gt ??????? decal satz.


----------



## hoeckle (14. November 2007)

@david: daumen drück  

So warne vor einem ´94 purple Zaskarrahmen in 20´ 

Bild in der Galerie... Ab Freitag im Basar und der Bucht...


----------



## cleiende (14. November 2007)

stollia schrieb:


> danke für die tipps,
> habe eine schrittlänge von 84cm bei 178 kg, 19 zoll müßte da doch noch gehen, oder wie seht ihr das ?



Grenzwertig. Bist so groß wie ich. Schau mal in meine Galerie. 18" ist handlicher.


----------



## Tiensy (14. November 2007)

Wenn jemand ein GT Lobo sucht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4221476&postcount=255


----------



## tomasius (14. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300171853125&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250177745950

Man fragt sich warum er es wieder verkauft?  

Tom


----------



## Janikulus (15. November 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Schuss ins Blaue: nachträglich angebrachter Startnummernhalter.



Richtig! Hat der Verkäufer bestätigt, wurde aber professionell geschweisst, ja ja. Der Rahmen wurde ebenfalls mit der Sprühdose in grau-matt lackiert, sicher auch professionell


----------



## tomasius (15. November 2007)

GT Hadley LRS Disc






http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-STS-DH-Lobo-wheelset-wheels-Mavic-121-hugi-gt-hb_W0QQitemZ230192373728QQihZ013QQcategoryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß Tom


----------



## oldman (15. November 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> GT Hadley LRS Disc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schön...
wenn Du für den LRS passende Bremsscheibenscheiben in 180mm und 160mm findest (merke: fahrbare Scheiben!!), kaufe ich sie Dir ab und schenke Dir ne Kiste Schampus.
Der Verkäufer weiss genau, warum er den LRS vertickt - das Ding ist unfahrbar, es sei denn man fährt Fixie brakeless


----------



## tomasius (15. November 2007)

Ich habe von diesem Scheibenkram ja sowieso keine Ahnung.  
Er ist mir halt bei meiner täglichen GT Sucht, ähm GT Suche ins Auge gefallen. Außerdem hatte er eine 98$ BuyNow Option.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (15. November 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich habe von diesem Scheibenkram ja sowieso keine Ahnung.
> Er ist mir halt bei meiner täglichen GT Sucht, ähm GT Suche ins Auge gefallen. Außerdem hatte er eine 98$ BuyNow Option.
> 
> Gruß Tom



ick wees ja


----------



## kingmoe (15. November 2007)

STS-2 für 700,- US$ - Komplettbike!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170169321513


----------



## Bastieeeh (15. November 2007)

Und mal ein größeres (19 Zoll) - wie dumm, dass ich gerade keine Kohle über hab.
Apropos große STS-GTs: Welche gab es denn in 19" und 20"?


----------



## Davidbelize (15. November 2007)

das england psyclone ist mir.


----------



## Kruko (16. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das england psyclone ist mir.



Dann mal  lichen Glückwunsch. Ist ja ein super Preis gewesen.  

Wirst aber auch einiges dran machen müssen. (Schaltwerk???)


----------



## alf2 (16. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das england psyclone ist mir.



Gratuliere!
Hat er nun doch versendet?


----------



## Kint (16. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> ick wees ja



bevor du deine vr nabe dazu missbrauchst unschuldige süße häschen zu malträtieren   gibs ise mir ishc such noch ne vr nabe....is mein ernst  - nee nicht zum an die wand hängen


----------



## oldman (16. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> bevor du deine vr nabe dazu missbrauchst unschuldige süße häschen zu malträtieren   gibs ise mir ishc such noch ne vr nabe....is mein ernst  - nee nicht zum an die wand hängen



stop - soll das heissen du hast ne idee wie man das teil fahrbar machen kann???? bitte sag mir wie das geht, bitte.


----------



## Kint (16. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> stop - soll das heissen du hast ne idee wie man das teil fahrbar machen kann???? bitte sag mir wie das geht, bitte.



nee oldman habsch net. hatte ich dazu nicht schon was im entsprechenden faden geschrieben ? ich denke ich leg  sie mir auf halde wil ich hab hier halt noch ne hintere ohne vordere - und ich denke mit dem adpaterring bekomm ich das hin. ich denke - wenn nicht kann ich sie immer noch verticken. was ich nie tun werde weil sie einfahc zu schön ist... 

us team nationals- superschön aber bei rr bin ich quasi automatisch raus... :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300170140692&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

trackbike (gtb kein pulse) :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160179378566&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (16. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> nee oldman habsch net. hatte ich dazu nicht schon was im entsprechenden faden geschrieben ? ich denke ich leg  sie mir auf halde wil ich hab hier halt noch ne hintere ohne vordere - und ich denke mit dem adpaterring bekomm ich das hin. ich denke - wenn nicht kann ich sie immer noch verticken. was ich nie tun werde weil sie einfahc zu schön ist...
> 
> us team nationals- superschön aber bei rr bin ich quasi automatisch raus... :
> 
> ...




ach so, auf halde legen... hmm, lass mich überlegen.


----------



## Kint (16. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> ach so, auf halde legen... hmm, lass mich überlegen.



willnur nachbars katze vor nem qualvollen tod bewahren...

und hier mal ein rotes hadley lrset also was was man gebrauchen kann...:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290181095499&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

ausser ich denn ich hab ja schon eins...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/435005/cat/500/ppuser/35578


----------



## Kint (17. November 2007)

könnte günstig werden

ein silbernes hadley set in 217er felgen steht bei 11,50 $ eek: ) und geht nur noch 1,5 tage - 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mountain-Bike-L...ryZ58087QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Man (18. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> könnte günstig werden
> 
> ein silbernes hadley set in 217er felgen steht bei 11,50 $ eek: ) und geht nur noch 1,5 tage -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mountain-Bike-L...ryZ58087QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



But no shipping to Germany.


----------



## Kruko (18. November 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> But no shipping to Germany.



Und ich finde es kindisch 

Na ja wenigstens hat der sich überreden lassen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260181205021&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

Das war das bisher günstigste Trikot


----------



## tomasius (18. November 2007)

Das Trikot hatte ich auch gesehen. Aber Größe S erschien mir doch etwas zu klein.  

Habe dann XL genommen und musste auch das Vierfache bezahlen.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290178563325&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=019

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (18. November 2007)

:kotz:    

der verkäufer des psyclone hat es unter fadenscheinigen begründungen vorgezogen das psyclone an den zweithöchst bietenden zu verkaufen.


----------



## Kint (18. November 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Das Trikot hatte ich auch gesehen. Aber Größe S erschien mir doch etwas zu klein.
> 
> Habe dann XL genommen und musste auch das Vierfache bezahlen.
> 
> ...



und warst immer noch günstiger als bei dem in xxl   da hat doch son 0815 typ sowohl dich den heini als auch mich ausgestochen... naja mancher zahlt auch jeden preis...


----------



## Kruko (18. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> der verkäufer des psyclone hat es unter fadenscheinigen begründungen vorgezogen das psyclone an den zweithöchst bietenden zu verkaufen.



Dann schalt Ebay ein. Nur weil der Tommy zu faul ist es zu verpacken


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. November 2007)

GT WD-40 in XL für 12GBP !

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-BMX-RACE-B...ryZ22685QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## cleiende (18. November 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann schalt Ebay ein. Nur weil der Tommy zu faul ist es zu verpacken



Na ja, wenn er Versand nur nach UK angegeben hat wird da nicht viel zu machen sein.


----------



## alf2 (18. November 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann schalt Ebay ein. Nur weil der Tommy zu faul ist es zu verpacken



Ich hab ja schon vorher bei ihm angefragt und mir hat er geschrieben, dass er auf keinen Fall verschickt. Nur Abholung. Deshalb war ich auch ein bisschen verwundert, dass es doch gehen soll.


----------



## Kint (19. November 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> GT WD-40 in XL für 12GBP !
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-BMX-RACE-B...ryZ22685QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-



wer hat hier trikotgröße m ?


----------



## cleiende (19. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> wer hat hier trikotgröße m ?



Nee, das ist schon echt gross. Hab auch so eins in XL und das ist bei mir fast ein OP-Kittel. Irgendwo in meiner Galerie ist ein Bild.


----------



## versus (19. November 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> OP-Kittel


----------



## salzbrezel (20. November 2007)

Was billiges für die Kleinen aus dem Bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=79681&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (20. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-NOS-GT-Ped...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TigersClaw (20. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300171432180

Also wenn das kein Schnäppchen war....


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. November 2007)

GT Corrado 

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-All-Terra-Co...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## Deleted 5247 (21. November 2007)

Wie kann man nur so einen filigranen und groovigen Rahmen mit einer fetten Doppelbrückengabel verschandeln?!


----------



## laxerone (21. November 2007)

hat den schon jemand ins visier genommen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180181981662&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## alf2 (21. November 2007)

Hier wieder mal ein paar GT EDGE bikes bzw. Rahmen.
Meine Größe ist leider wieder nicht dabei:

http://cgi.ebay.at/GT-Rennrad-27-Ga...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220173398825&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320185187910&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

Das könnte ein Alu Edge sein:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Bike-Spine...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (22. November 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nee, das ist schon echt gross. Hab auch so eins in XL und das ist bei mir fast ein OP-Kittel. Irgendwo in meiner Galerie ist ein Bild.



dann geh ich da mal mit - was für dich nen op kittel ist für mich ne wurstpelle 




GT-Musa schrieb:


> GT Corrado
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-All-Terra-Co...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## laxerone (22. November 2007)

da wollte ich doch grade "MANNI" schreien, da sehe ich: schon zu spät 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-mou...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und nochmal

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-CARBON-FU...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

will den keiner? dann überleg ich es mir. oder ist was an dem angebot faul?


----------



## Janikulus (23. November 2007)

ist ein avalanche von 1990! Oder? Sollte eigentlich gerettet werden... schade, kein Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (23. November 2007)

laxerone schrieb:


> da wollte ich doch grade "MANNI" schreien, da sehe ich: schon zu spät
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-mou...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



 wollte ich gerade auch schon posten


----------



## Manni1599 (23. November 2007)

laxerone schrieb:


> da wollte ich doch grade "MANNI" schreien, da sehe ich: schon zu spät
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-mou...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...





Janikulus schrieb:


> ist ein avalanche von 1990! Oder? Sollte eigentlich gerettet werden... schade, kein Versand.





versus schrieb:


> wollte ich gerade auch schon posten



Ja, den Tipp habe ich von Sven (kint) bekommen, bin auch schon dabei, die Abholung zu planen. Ich habe den Verkäufer auch angeschrieben, er meldet sich aber leider nicht. Faversham ist ca. 40 Km nördlich Dover, wenn also alle Stricke reissen....

Vielleicht kann man aber auch noch etwas anderes organisieren. Wenn der Verkäufer sich nur mal melden würde. Evtl. beauftrage ich auch einen mir bekannten Spediteur mit der Abholung und Verpackung. Mal sehen.

Kaufen möchte ich ihn auf jeden Fall, ich hoffe, das ich ihn einigermaßen günstig bekomme, da die Abholung und der Versand wohl nicht grade günstig werden. Und dann soll er ja auch noch irgendwann wieder in perfektem Zustand erstrahlen......

Aber, das ist halt so, wenn man sein Lieblingsbike  haben möchte.

@tomasius: Mach Dir bitte schon mal Gedanken....

@all: *WENN EINER EINEN TIPP HAT, GERNE!!*


----------



## alf2 (23. November 2007)

Auf den hatte ich auch schon ein Auge geworfen, aber den Aufwand den Manni treibt werde ich dann wohl doch nicht machen. Ich habe ihn auch angeschrieben, ob er nicht doch versendet, aber nix gehört.


----------



## versus (24. November 2007)

Feri ! ? !    

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-pur...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hoeckle (24. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> @david: daumen drück
> 
> So warne vor einem ´94 purple Zaskarrahmen in 20´
> 
> Bild in der Galerie... Ab Freitag im Basar und der Bucht...


 


versus schrieb:


> Feri ! ? !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-pur...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yep...!!!


----------



## versus (24. November 2007)

hatte ich nicht gelesen. trotzdem schade. hast du dann überhaupt noch richtiges garyaluminium ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (24. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> hatte ich nicht gelesen. trotzdem schade. hast du dann überhaupt noch richtiges garyaluminium ???


 
Nee, nur noch Garytitanium...  

Iss nicht schlimm..  Naja, ein bischen schade schon, aber er hat nicht wirklich die richtige Größe, zum anderen ist er zwar in einem schönen Zustand aber halt nicht soo schön wie ich das gerne hätte. Irgendwann wird mir schon wieder einer in in Grün, Rot oder *Schwarz* eloxiert in 18´ - 19´, in einem wirklich guten Zustand, über den Weg laufen. Ich hab Geduld...


----------



## oldman (24. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Nee, nur noch Garytitanium...
> 
> Iss nicht schlimm..  Naja, ein bischen schade schon, aber er hat nicht wirklich die richtige Größe, zum anderen ist er zwar in einem schönen Zustand aber halt nicht soo schön wie ich das gerne hätte. Irgendwann wird mir schon wieder einer in in Grün, Rot oder *Schwarz* eloxiert in 18´ - 19´, in einem wirklich guten Zustand, über den Weg laufen. *Ich hab Geduld*...



jaaa, das nennt sich "Zen oder die Kunst auf das richtige Zaskar zu warten"


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (24. November 2007)

falls jemand interesse hat....rot eloxiertes 94er GT LTS.

(http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260185874467&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=016)

bzw. **94`GT LTS fully ROT ELOXIERT-SET-manitou-wendler-carbon**
	>Artikelnummer: 260185874467<

viel spaß beim beobachten!  grüße


----------



## versus (24. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Rot



na dann wollen wir das nochmal durchgehen lassen - ohmmm...


----------



## Raze (25. November 2007)

Hallo,

gerade gibt es dieses NEUE!! LTS auf ricardo.ch





Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## Bastieeeh (25. November 2007)

Wenn du die Auktion schon findest, wieso gibst du den Link dann nicht gleich mit preis?

Link zum LTS bei Ricardo

1500 CHF (920 Euro) Anfangsgebot und 2000 CHF (1220 Euro) Sofortkaufpreis.


----------



## Davidbelize (25. November 2007)

falls jemand das teil kauft,würde ich den dämpfer nehmen.   

hat das hier nicht mal jemand aus dem forum gesucht?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-mountain-Bik...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

xizang mit disc-aufnahme.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-new-GT-T...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (25. November 2007)

@David: ist das ein Fox Alps? Hatte ich mal am STS, war nach ca. 10km auf 1bar, also nicht wirklich dicht.


----------



## Davidbelize (25. November 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> @David: ist das ein Fox Alps? Hatte ich mal am STS, war nach ca. 10km auf 1bar, also nicht wirklich dicht.




ja ist ein fox alps4.


----------



## oldman (25. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> falls jemand das teil kauft,würde ich den dämpfer nehmen.
> 
> hat das hier nicht mal jemand aus dem forum gesucht?
> 
> ...




moin david,

das xizang ist ne unverschämt kopie....

schau mal in deine pm-box, ich habe ein scott boulder für dich gefunden zum knallerpreis von 35.
melde dich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (25. November 2007)

Das Xizang ist aber mal wieder echt.  







http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-titanium-XTR-SID-moutain-bike-complete-Mavic_W0QQitemZ190177900079QQihZ009QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## oldman (25. November 2007)

mal wieder ein Beitrag zum Thema Droegnmissbrauch oder "ich rauche meinen Kaufbeleg":
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mens-GT-Zaska...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

600 englische Queens Startpreis....


----------



## KONI-DU (26. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Beitrag zum Thema Droegnmissbrauch oder "ich rauche meinen Kaufbeleg":
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mens-GT-Zaska...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 600 englische Queens Startpreis....



....der braucht das Geld für eine gute Kamera


----------



## Manni1599 (26. November 2007)

Wie ihr ja alle wisst, soll dieses Häuflein Elend ja meins werden:




John, der Verkäufer, ist bereit, das Rad mit nach *Dover* zu nehmen und dort irgendwo anzuliefern, er arbeitet dort.

Weiss eine(r) von euch, wie ich es von da nach HH bekomme?
(Parallel versuche ich im Moment einen Spediteur ausfindig zu machen, der es verpacken und mit nach HH nehmen könnte...)

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!  
(Auslagen werden natürlich ersetzt!)


----------



## cleiende (26. November 2007)

Mann macht ihr nen Aufwand. Ich habe Samstag für meinen grossen Junior ein 98er Zaskar, 16", in Blau incl Starrgabel gekauft. War heftig gebraucht, aber der Preis war sehr in Ordnung. Ort: Mein Radhändler, 300 Meter Entfernung.

Das liegt bis nächsten Sommer bei mir auf Lager, dann hat er Geburtstag und ist wohl auch gross genug.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. November 2007)

Na, wenn er noch ein 1990er Avalanche hat, nehm ichs!


----------



## tomasius (26. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-19-GT-ZASKAR-LE-Aluminum-frame-in-AQUA-ANO_W0QQitemZ290185787973QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-All-Terra-Zaskar-RARE-Blue-Frame-20-Medium-LQQK_W0QQitemZ270191248940QQihZ017QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290185796313&indexURL=2&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (26. November 2007)

jungs helft mir mal.    
was soll ich von dieser ebay mitteilung halten?
(es geht um das psyclone das ich ersteigert habe)




Hallo gerdita3,

Hi, I understand that you were recently the winning bidder on a GT Psyclone mountain bike but that the seller refused to post to Germany. I do not know why this was the case, but as the next highest bidder, I was offered the bike. It is now in my posession. The seller informed me that you might be interested in purchasing the frame only. If this is still the case, I am prepared to sell the frame to you and post to Germany. Please let me know what you think. Cheers, Giles


----------



## hoeckle (26. November 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-19-GT-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bitte um Zurückhaltung! Ist schließlich aus meinem Geburtsmonat...  Ohmmmm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. November 2007)

@feri: na alla! kommt doch wie gerufen ! der preis stimmt ja eigentlich auch.

@david: hm. war das ein komplettbike ? finde die auktion nicht mehr. ich würde ihm mal einen preis nennen und mal sehen was passiert. wenn es ein trick des verkäufers ist, verstehe ich ihn nicht...


----------



## Davidbelize (26. November 2007)

@versus: hier der link von der auktion.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180178267180&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

mein verdacht ist,das die angaben des verkäufers über den zustand des rahmens nicht in ordnung waren und der käufer das teil möglichst ohne verlust wieder loswerden will.


----------



## versus (26. November 2007)

doppelpost


----------



## kingmoe (26. November 2007)

Wenn es um HH nur Berge "richtige" gäbe, ich viel Zeit zum Biken hätte - und ich nicht eh gerade ein viel zu heftiges Fully zusammenschrauben würde ;-))

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=79790&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## versus (26. November 2007)

was wird denn geschraubt ???


----------



## Kint (27. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> jaaa, das nennt sich "Zen oder die Kunst auf das richtige Zaskar zu warten"




da hat wohl jemand die bücher aus dem O. W. Barth verlag gelesen .... 

david - prinzipiell gibts halt immer zwei möglichkeiten 1. er wollt enur teile (aber die sind ja hier ziemlich runter) 2. er will nen extra dollar machen...

der rahmen scheint schon etwas chainsuck zu haben - glänz da so silbrig. frag doch malk nach detailfotos des rahmens. kannst ihn ja auch mitteilen dass dich das angebot etwas misstrauisch macht. 
so rein nach der auktion würde ich nicht mehr als den gesamtpreis für den rahmen allein zahlen....- und ot: was is nu mitter kappe - passt sie ? hast du meien pm diesbezüglich bekommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (27. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> was wird denn geschraubt ???



Zwei Ruckus, eins ist fast fertig *smile*


----------



## versus (27. November 2007)

ach gleich zwei !? dann gleich mal herzeigen !


----------



## Janikulus (27. November 2007)

so, habe jetzt auch (bald) ein BMX, gerade für 62.50Euro geschossen: 





weiss jemand näheres zum Modell? soll ein Dyno sein, unter bmxmuseum.com konnte ich nicht genau das Modell finden, sieht aber nach mitte 90er aus.


----------



## oldman (27. November 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> so, habe jetzt auch (bald) ein BMX, gerade für 62.50Euro geschossen:
> 
> weiss jemand näheres zum Modell? soll ein Dyno sein, unter bmxmuseum.com konnte ich nicht genau das Modell finden, sieht aber nach mitte 90er aus.



achtung: sattelstütze ist krumm, reklamation  
duckundweg


----------



## kingmoe (27. November 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> so, habe jetzt auch (bald) ein BMX, gerade für 62.50Euro geschossen:
> 
> 
> 
> weiss jemand näheres zum Modell? soll ein Dyno sein, unter bmxmuseum.com konnte ich nicht genau das Modell finden, sieht aber nach mitte 90er aus.




Könnte ein Dyno "Slammer" von 1993 sein, Rahmen sieht genauso aus, das hatte hinten auch U-Brake und vorne Seitenzugbremse. Stütze und Lenker passen auch.

@Versus: Fotos habe ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gezeigt, weil ich aktuell wegen PC-Problemen keine Bilder ins Netz bekomme. Aber die kommen noch, versprochen! Mein GT-Fixie fährt jetzt auch schon 2 Wochen und ich muss es langsam mal zeigen...


----------



## cleiende (27. November 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> so, habe jetzt auch (bald) ein BMX, gerade für 62.50Euro geschossen:



Na also, das ist doch mal ein ordentlicher Preis für den geplagten Käufer.
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Janikulus (27. November 2007)

danke, wird hoffentlich ein schönes Bike.

@Moe: hast du vom 93er ein Bild/Katalog? Würde mir anhand dieser auch gerne Decals nachbestellen.


----------



## Manni1599 (27. November 2007)

Sach mal, Paul, Du wohnst nicht evtl in der Nähe von Calais? Und hast zufällig Lust auf eine kleine Schiffsreise?


----------



## Davidbelize (27. November 2007)

das schöne teil sollte nicht ungesehen bleiben. versendet auch nach d.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/94-95-GT-Aval...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (27. November 2007)

@manni: sorry leider nicht, das sind viele Km bis dahin, bin in Frankreich an der Schweizer Grenze bei Genf (dort arbeite ich auch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (27. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> jungs helft mir mal.
> was soll ich von dieser ebay mitteilung halten?
> (es geht um das psyclone das ich ersteigert habe)



Hatte der ursprüngliche Verkäufer nicht geschrieben, dass die Sattelstütze fest ist? Die musst du erst mal rauskriegen. Vielleicht schreckt ihn dass ab.


----------



## Manni1599 (28. November 2007)

Meins  (hoffentlich)




So, jetzt muss es "nur" noch zu mir kommen....
*
ICH BRAUCHE EINEN ENGLÄNDER, AM BESTEN AUS DOVER*


----------



## Boramaniac (28. November 2007)

Für irgendwen von Interesse? Als Winterprojekt? Zweit- oder Kinderrad?

GT Palomar mit 37cm RH


----------



## Janikulus (28. November 2007)

heumm, hüstel. In eigener Sache, verkaufe ein 96er Zaskar LE BB in 14,5 Zoll:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=80998


----------



## Boramaniac (29. November 2007)

Ups , hab den Link vergessen: ebay


----------



## jedinightmare (29. November 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Für irgendwen von Interesse? Als Winterprojekt? Zweit- oder Kinderrad?
> 
> GT Palomar mit 37cm RH



Ich! ich! ich! Ich! Ich! Was soll das denn kosten?????


----------



## Boramaniac (29. November 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Ich! ich! ich! Ich! Ich! Was soll das denn kosten?????



Ist bei ebay drin


----------



## Davidbelize (29. November 2007)

so, laut LAP (lebensabschnittspartner) muss ich meinen fuhrpark etwas ausdünnen und da habe mich,schweren herzens,für dieses objekt entschieden.

wollte das hier erwähnen bevor es in die bucht kommt.






mehr bilder in meinem album.


----------



## Storck74 (29. November 2007)

Hallo, wie groß, und deine Preisvorstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (29. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so, laut LAP (lebensabschnittspartner) muss ich meinen fuhrpark etwas ausdünnen und da habe mich,schweren herzens,für dieses objekt entschieden.
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/344969


 

Hat sie ihren Kleider- und Schuhschrank ausgemistet oder wird sie das jetzt auch machen...


----------



## Davidbelize (29. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Hat sie ihren Kleider- und Schuhschrank ausgemistet oder wird sie das jetzt auch machen...




die abmachung lautet "eins kommt neu eins muss gehen"


----------



## Kruko (29. November 2007)

Sch$$$$ Regelung.

Gilt das auch für Ihre Schuhe

Da finde ich die Regelung bei mir angenehmer.

Ich kaufe eins und muss noch zusätzlich eins für meine Süße kaufen


----------



## Davidbelize (29. November 2007)

sorry jungs aber ich muss euch sagen das ihr meine freundin echt falsch einschätzt.
hier müssen im moment andere prioritäten gesetzt werden,und dann später kann es bestimmt wieder ein bike mehr werden.


----------



## hoeckle (29. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sorry jungs aber ich muss euch sagen das ihr meine freundin echt falsch einschätzt.
> hier müssen im moment andere prioritäten gesetzt werden,und dann später kann es bestimmt wieder ein bike mehr werden.


 
Niemals nicht würden wir wieder Deine Süsse reden. 

Aber Du sprachst von ausdünnen. Das heisst für mich reduzieren und nicht Bestand halten, denn die Regelung war mir bekannt!


----------



## Kruko (29. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sorry jungs aber ich muss euch sagen das ihr meine freundin echt falsch einschätzt.
> hier müssen im moment andere prioritäten gesetzt werden,und dann später kann es bestimmt wieder ein bike mehr werden.



Mensch David, lass uns doch auch mal einen Spaß machen.  

War bzw. ist doch auch das Rad, welches Dir eh ein wenig zu groß war. Es gibt manchmal auch etwas wichtigeres im Leben als Fahrräder. Außerdem reduzierst Du ja nicht, sondern verlagerst nur.

Hast Du den Psyclone jetzt genommen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (29. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so, laut LAP (lebensabschnittspartner) muss ich meinen fuhrpark etwas ausdünnen und da habe mich,schweren herzens,für dieses objekt entschieden.
> 
> wollte das hier erwähnen bevor es in die bucht kommt.
> 
> ...



 Wenn ich jetzt genug Geld hätte


----------



## alecszaskar (29. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> da hat wohl jemand die bücher aus dem O. W. Barth verlag gelesen ....




da weiß wohl einer, wo es die passenden Bücher gibt...


----------



## Stemmel (29. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> die abmachung lautet "eins kommt neu eins muss gehen"



Gute Regelung!  Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor!  

Daggi


----------



## jedinightmare (29. November 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Ist bei ebay drin



Danke, hab´s gesehen!


----------



## chrrup150 (29. November 2007)

Mal was extrem seltenes:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140184665299


----------



## cleiende (30. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so, laut LAP (lebensabschnittspartner) muss ich meinen fuhrpark etwas ausdünnen und da habe mich,schweren herzens,für dieses objekt entschieden.
> 
> wollte das hier erwähnen bevor es in die bucht kommt.
> 
> mehr bilder in meinem album.



So ein Mist!
1) Ich hab das American aufgebaut und fahre damit zur Arbeit, die Investition krieg ich beim Verkauf auch ansatzweise nicht mehr wieder
2) das Tequesta ist noch zu gross für meine Kinder
3) Ich habe keine Garage zum Einlagern


----------



## GT-Hinterland (30. November 2007)

Wäre schön wenn ihr mir das lassen könntet!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170174553494&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=007
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Davidbelize (30. November 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn ihr mir das lassen könntet!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170174553494&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=007
> Gruß
> Sascha




ist aber auch ein schönes stück!!!!!    viel glück


----------



## GT-Hinterland (30. November 2007)

Ja ist es! Aber leider sind da schon zwei Bekannte Namen die mich schön hochtreiben. Wäre schön wenn ich es bekommen würde, wäre mein erstes fahrbares Zaskar


----------



## hoeckle (30. November 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ja ist es! Aber leider sind da schon zwei Bekannte Namen die mich schön hochtreiben. Wäre schön wenn ich es bekommen würde, wäre mein erstes fahrbares Zaskar


 

sorry! hier nach dem Bieten gelesen... Bin raus... viel Glück..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (30. November 2007)

P.S. Obwohl wenn manns genau nimmt....  



hoeckle schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird mir schon wieder einer in in Grün, Rot oder *Schwarz* eloxiert in 18´ - 19´, in einem wirklich guten Zustand, über den Weg laufen. Ich hab Geduld...


----------



## Bastieeeh (30. November 2007)

> Wäre schön wenn ihr mir das lassen könntet!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170174553494&ssPa geName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=007
> ...
> ...



[OT] Wieso bietet ihr 9 Tage vor Ende der Auktion?!? Ich raff das nicht, erklärt mir das bitte bitte bitte![/OT]


----------



## GT-Hinterland (30. November 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> [OT] Wieso bietet ihr 9 Tage vor Ende der Auktion?!? Ich raff das nicht, erklärt mir das bitte bitte bitte![/OT]



Nervöser Finger!


----------



## Bastieeeh (30. November 2007)

[OT]In meinen Augen ist es das Allerdümmste was man machen kann - es sei denn man hat Geld wie Heu - zu 99% ist es jedoch ersteres...[/OT]


----------



## GT-Hinterland (30. November 2007)

Glaubst du wirklich das das Rad billiger wird wenn man sein Max. Gebot nicht abgibt? ....... träum weiter


----------



## Kruko (30. November 2007)

In erster Linie dient es dazu , um den anderen hier im Forum zu zeigen, dass man Interesse an dem Stück hat. Man tippt eigentlich nicht den eigenen Höchstpreis am ersten Tag ein.

Einen kpl. Zaskar bekommt man eh nicht für unter 100 , es sein denn es wäre eine Sofort-Kauf-Auktion


----------



## Davidbelize (30. November 2007)

so kann man auch ein schönes gt in der bucht verstecken.

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Boulder-GT-g...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KaZuO (30. November 2007)

Downhill bike GT/it 1
Sofortkauf war 5500,-


----------



## jedinightmare (30. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so kann man auch ein schönes gt in der bucht verstecken.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Boulder-GT-g...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



"...bei der preisgestaltung habe ich nur den Rahmen berücksichtigt..." WAS GENAU SOLL DAS DENN HEISSEN?? Sinngemäß für: "Ist das Gebot nicht hoch genug, dan gibts nur den Rahmen, ansonsten vielleicht das ganze Rad" ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. Dezember 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich das das Rad billiger wird wenn man sein Max. Gebot nicht abgibt? ....... träum weiter



also ich kann das auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen: 
ich biete immer erst in den letzten minuten (wenn ich zu auktionsende zugang habe), denn dann laufe ich weniger gefahr, mein persönliches limit langsam immer weiter nach oben zu setzen und am ende einen zu hohen preis zu bezahlen. 
wenn das noch mehreren interessenten so geht, dann wird das rad mit sicherheit nicht billiger wenn alle am ersten tag schon anfangen sich hochzubieten - meine meinung.  

ansonsten: hauptsache das schwarze kommt hierher !


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Meins  (hoffentlich)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nach langem Betteln hat John (der Verkäufer) mich erhört und wird mir das Bike nun doch zuschicken. Ich freu mich tierisch!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> also ich kann das auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen:
> ich biete immer erst in den letzten minuten (wenn ich zu auktionsende zugang habe), denn dann laufe ich weniger gefahr, mein persönliches limit langsam immer weiter nach oben zu setzen und am ende einen zu hohen preis zu bezahlen.
> wenn das noch mehreren interessenten so geht, dann wird das rad mit sicherheit nicht billiger wenn alle am ersten tag schon anfangen sich hochzubieten - meine meinung.
> 
> ...



Oder man bietet über Bieterprogramme, z.B. Hammersmith.


----------



## razor1982 (1. Dezember 2007)

LTS3000 in USA!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS3000-MT-B...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Dezember 2007)

ich gebs ja nicht auf......... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/18-GT-All-Terra...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

der ist soooo viel schöner.


----------



## Kruko (1. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich gebs ja nicht auf.........
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/18-GT-All-Terra...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> der ist soooo viel schöner.



Hat aber lange gedauert, bis Du ihn gefunden hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laxerone (1. Dezember 2007)

@hinterland und hoeckle:

brauch ihr beide 18zoll? wenn einer von euch auch mit 16 zufrieden wär könnten wir die sache evtl. untereinander deixeln. ich hab ja bekanntlich nen schwarzen 93er in 18 zoll und 94er in 16zoll beide in gutem zustand. beide würde ich hergeben, wenn ich dafür das aktuelle aus der auktion bekomme. 
bin hauptsächlich daran interessiert wegen der zusätzlichen anbauteile (komplette schwarze lx gruppe und gabel) und der original decals. meine beiden haben keine bzw. nicht original decals drauf.
wenn ihr beide einen 18zöller braucht aber es bei einem von euch nicht unbedingt ein schwarzer sein muss dann könnte ich noch einen blauen 96er anbieten.


----------



## cleiende (1. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Oder man bietet über Bieterprogramme, z.B. Hammersmith.



Ts ts ts - wie unsportlich

PLUS
wenn Ebay mal die ID Manni1599 hier wiederfindet, und dieses Posting findet ...


----------



## gremlino (2. Dezember 2007)

noch ein RTS:

    

http://cgi.ebay.com.hk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260176513479&indexURL=11


----------



## jedinightmare (2. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so kann man auch ein schönes gt in der bucht verstecken.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Boulder-GT-g...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Moin, wäre dufte, wenn Ihr mir das lassen würdet... Haben will!


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Moin, wäre dufte, wenn Ihr mir das lassen würdet... Haben will!



Forget it, das gehört mir  Ich träum schon seit 10 Jahren von einem RTS


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190177958273&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=009


----------



## tomasius (2. Dezember 2007)

Tom


----------



## hoeckle (2. Dezember 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ts ts ts - wie unsportlich


 

Seh ich genauso...


----------



## alf2 (3. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich gebs ja nicht auf.........
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/18-GT-All-Terra...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> der ist soooo viel schöner.



Auf den hab ich auch ein Auge geworfen, allerdings nur um ihn anschließend gegen einen schönen 16" tauschen zu können.  Genau so einen hätte ich gerne in 16" 

@laxerone: hast du fotos von deinem 16"

@Davidbelize: was ist jetzt eigentlich aus dem Typen geworden, der dir den Rahmen angeboten hat?


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Dezember 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Auf den hab ich auch ein Auge geworfen, allerdings nur um ihn anschließend gegen einen schönen 16" tauschen zu können.  Genau so einen hätte ich gerne in 16"
> 
> @laxerone: hast du fotos von deinem 16"
> 
> @Davidbelize: was ist jetzt eigentlich aus dem Typen geworden, der dir den Rahmen angeboten hat?





der meldete sich leider nicht mehr nachdem ich bilder von dem rahmen sehen wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (3. Dezember 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Forget it, das gehört mir  Ich träum schon seit 10 Jahren von einem RTS



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180188031701&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=008

Another one... wir sollten uns nur schnell genug einig werde, nicht dass wir BEIDE hochbieten!!


----------



## Kint (3. Dezember 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> [OT]In meinen Augen ist es das Allerdümmste was man machen kann - es sei denn man hat Geld wie Heu - zu 99% ist es jedoch ersteres...[/OT]



... man kann aber leider nur 100 artikel gleichzeitig beobachten.  

wenn die voll sind muss man halt bieten um das teil nicht aus den augen zu verlieren...


----------



## Kint (3. Dezember 2007)

übrigens steht mein alu lobo in L mit haufenweise zubehör  ab sofort zum verkauf - demnächst mehr ... interesse -> pn


----------



## korat (3. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nach langem Betteln hat John (der Verkäufer) mich erhört und wird mir das Bike nun doch zuschicken. Ich freu mich tierisch!!!



mein glückwunsch! dann gibt es demnächst wieder was feines zu bestaunen - aber ein langer weg ist das schon, wenn es original werden soll...


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Dezember 2007)

ES LEBT!

Moin Carsten,

so wie er es beschrieben hat, ist es im Originalzustand (bis auf den Laufradsatz). Was sicher nicht einfach wird, den zu beschaffen. Im Original hatte das Rad DX oder XT Naben (7-fach) und Araya RM 17 Felgen.

Diese Naben habe ich gestern ersteigert (nos): 




somit brauche ich "nur" noch die Speichen und Felgen.

Es müssen ja nicht genau die Araya's sein (gab es die in 36°??) es würde ja auch etwas ähnliches aus dieser Zeit gehen.

*Also schaut mal in euren Beständen*

Manni


----------



## Kruko (4. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Diese Naben habe ich gestern ersteigert (nos):



Er hat mich erhört Die Paralax-Naben hätten auch nicht dazu ausgesehen. Aber das hatte ich Dir ja schon gesagt


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Dezember 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> ... man kann aber leider nur 100 artikel gleichzeitig beobachten.
> 
> wenn die voll sind muss man halt bieten um das teil nicht aus den augen zu verlieren...



Früher, als man nur 20 Artikel gleichzeitig beobachten konnte war das doch nur relevant - aber heute mit 100 Artikeln!?! Ihr seid einfach nur krank!

Bitte entschuldigt meine etwas derbe Ausdrucksweise auch aus meinen vorherigen Posts. Es wird Zeit, dass ich mein Maschinenbau-Studium endlich abschließe und auch mit zu den Großverdienern gehöre - dann können Zaskar/Xizang/STS und Co. kommen.


----------



## hoeckle (4. Dezember 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Ihr seid einfach nur krank!
> 
> Bitte entschuldigt meine etwas derbe Ausdrucksweise auch aus meinen vorherigen Posts. Es wird Zeit, dass ich mein Maschinenbau-Studium endlich abschließe und auch mit zu den Großverdienern gehöre - dann können Zaskar/Xizang/STS und Co. kommen.


 

Das stimmt leider....  

Angenommen...! Und viel Erfolg...


----------



## alf2 (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich haben den hier ersteigert:

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190177905565&mfe=sidebar

Endlich ein EDGE  

leider scheint der Verkäufer den Versand nicht hinzubekommen. Könnt ihr mir helfen. Mit was kann er um welchen Preis versenden. Bitte um möglichst konkrete Anleitung.

Danke!

(er meint er müsse mit UPS versenden, da komme ich mit dem Online Kalkulator allerdings auf 300$)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (4. Dezember 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> (er meint er müsse mit UPS versenden, da komme ich mit dem Online Kalkulator allerdings auf 300$)



Na da freut sich aber der Zoll 

300 USD Fracht zu verzollen ist doch Wahnsinn.

Schlag im vor, dass er den Rahmen per USPS versenden soll. Das kostet ca. 80 USD. Billiger geht es leider nicht. Er muss dafür nur gewisse Paketmaße einhalten.

Viel Glück


----------



## laxerone (4. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> somit brauche ich "nur" noch die Speichen und Felgen.
> 
> Es müssen ja nicht genau die Araya's sein (gab es die in 36°??) es würde ja auch etwas ähnliches aus dieser Zeit gehen.
> 
> ...



ich hätte noch einen satz XT 730 mit araya RM20 neuwertig (war verbaut aber glaube ich nie gefahren)
oder 
einen satz DX mit ritchey vantage gut erhalten.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo alf,

Duuuuuuuu hast mich also geschlagen) Ok war ein fairer Bieterstreit .

Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit, hoffentlich kannst du das Tretlager retten..vielleicht kann man es ja nachschneiden..

Billiger als USPS geht nicht, wegen der Ölpreise haben die jetzt auch auf 80$ erhöht..Der Versender muss den Kaufpreis und versandkosten bei Einlieferung mit angeben...

UND: egal was er macht..lass ihn nicht per UPS versenden..meine letzten Artikel wurde vom Zoll vernichtet weil UPS sich nicht gemeldet hatte..nach einer gewissen Zeit hat der Zoll dann die Schrottpresse angeworfen...

Viel Glück!
Grüße
Peter



alf2 schrieb:


> Ich haben den hier ersteigert:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190177905565&mfe=sidebar
> 
> ...


----------



## cleiende (4. Dezember 2007)

Mann ist der Bock abgeritten. Aber ist ja Titan, da lohnt sich das Polieren.
Ehrlich, www.usps.com, das checkt jeder Europäer der Englisch kann. Dann musst Du ihm beibringen wie seine Post funktioniert.
Er soll die Gabel rausmachen und abgeklebt quer in die Innenseite des Rahmens legen, die Gabelscheiden  re/li vom Sitzrohr, Vorbau reinlegen. Lenker kann er in USA lassen, der macht das Paket zu gross.
Das Ding kostet selbst mit Luftpost keine USD 80.
Karton hat er hoffentlich, muss er halt passend machen.
Wenn der Rahmen nicht zu fertig ist hast Du einen guten Schnapp gemacht.


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Dezember 2007)

der psyclone dealer in usa hat mir geschrieben das er den rahmen für 40 bis 60 bucks über usps versenden würde.

@alf ein teil aus usa im monat dürfte wohl reichen oder?


----------



## korat (4. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...ist es im Originalzustand (bis auf den Laufradsatz). Was sicher nicht einfach wird, den zu beschaffen. Im Original hatte das Rad DX oder XT Naben (7-fach) und Araya RM 17 Felgen.




stimmt, ich war jetzt gedanklich bei dem 88er modell mit der seltenen kurbel *altwerd*
es wird DX gewesen sein, zu der zeit hat man eigentlich noch komplette gruppen verbaut.

aber einen lrs aus der zeit bekommt man doch immer wieder? oder willst du unbedingt selbst einspeichen? ich könnte dir höchstens ein paar gebrauchte M 231 anbieten.

und der lack? decals?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (4. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> der psyclone dealer in usa hat mir geschrieben das er den rahmen für 40 bis 60 bucks über usps versenden würde.



Mir hat er geschrieben, dass es 80$ kostet
Ich überlege im übrigen tatsächlich nicht mehr mitzubieten. 

Ich habe dem Verkäufer des EDGE vorab sogar den Link zum Onlinekalkulator (60) geschickt. Aus irgendeinem Grund will er nicht über USPS senden.

Ist bei USPS eigentlich auch Tracking und Versicherung möglich?


----------



## Kruko (4. Dezember 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ist bei USPS eigentlich auch Tracking und Versicherung möglich?



Ist beides möglich bzw. geschieht automatisch.

Das mit der Tracking-Nummer funktioniert sogar sehr gut


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Dezember 2007)

korat schrieb:


> stimmt, ich war jetzt gedanklich bei dem 88er modell mit der seltenen kurbel *altwerd*
> es wird DX gewesen sein, zu der zeit hat man eigentlich noch komplette gruppen verbaut.
> 
> aber einen lrs aus der zeit bekommt man doch immer wieder? oder willst du unbedingt selbst einspeichen? ich könnte dir höchstens ein paar gebrauchte M 231 anbieten.
> ...



Tja, der Lack und die Decals..... 

Lack ist ja weniger das Problem. Zu den Decals hatte ich *tomasius* schon mal einem Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl gegeben, aber der hört ja nicht auf mich... 

Selbst einspeichen entfällt, ich will ja schließlich auch damit fahren..  . Vielleicht lege ich mir die Naben auch hin und versuche, einen Satz in der Bucht zu fischen, evtl. hat Jan (laxerone) auch noch was für mich.

Warten wir erstmal die Ankunft des Schätzchens ab.
Ich habe ja auch noch einige Sachen in meinem Bestand die zur Not erstmal verbaut werden können.


----------



## korat (5. Dezember 2007)

wenn du das also wirklich als historisches projekt betrachtest (ist ja auch nicht so, daß du nichts zum fahren hättest  ), sollte es auch möglichst genau sein. (also ein lrs wird sich mit der zeit finden!)
sobald es also da ist, machst du möglichst gute fotos von den decals, und dann schaun wir mal. ich verspreche ja auch immer den richter-kram... vielleicht läßt man mich über weihnachten in ruhe, dann kümmere ich mich mal endlich wirklich.

mein richter zerlege ich gerade übrigens, um es auferstehen zu lassen, sobald ich geld fürs lackieren habe. allerdings würde ich unsere beiden vorher gern nochmal gegeneinander halten (damit wir nicht nach berlin fahren müssen, dort steht ja noch eins in originalfarbe  ) - oder wir machen das mal sozusagen aus dem kofferraum heraus. beim nächsten stammtisch bist du doch dabei ?!



.
.
.
damit bin ich übrigens vorerst kein GT-fahrer mehr, sondern nur ein GT-halter...  
ich möchte aber trotzdem gern hier bei euch bleiben, drüben im MARIN-forum ist es eher öde... GTist ist man ja auch eher mit dem Herzen


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. Dezember 2007)

91er Zaskar-Rahmen mit XT U-Brake und weiterem Zubehör


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Dezember 2007)

na tomasius da hast du aber schwein gehabt mit der gabel.    






war ja abgesprochen,brauch ja kohle fürs psyclone.


----------



## kingmoe (5. Dezember 2007)

korat schrieb:


> .
> damit bin ich übrigens vorerst kein GT-fahrer mehr, sondern nur ein GT-halter...



Das ist kein doch Zustand. Soll ich dir eins leihen?! Könntest z.B. mein Ur-Zassi in Pflege nehmen, ist aber SSP ;-)


----------



## tomasius (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Jetzt wollte ich mich gerade in aller Form bei Herrn davidbelize bedanken, da hat er schon gepostet.  

Also: DANKESCHÖN !    






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140184424330&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004

Und viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben in Übersee.  

Tom


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ein schöner Schuh, Tom!

Trägst Du den beim nächsten GT-Treffen? 




Aber nicht das wieder so etwas passiert:


----------



## Kint (5. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Aber nicht das wieder so etwas passiert:



der is ja göttlich    



Manni1599 schrieb:


> *Also schaut mal in euren Beständen*
> 
> Manni





kenne da ne quelle...



Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Früher, als man nur 20 Artikel gleichzeitig beobachten konnte war das doch nur relevant - aber heute mit 100 Artikeln!?! Ihr seid einfach nur krank!
> 
> Bitte entschuldigt meine etwas derbe Ausdrucksweise auch aus meinen vorherigen Posts. Es wird Zeit, dass ich mein Maschinenbau-Studium endlich abschließe und auch mit zu den Großverdienern gehöre - dann können Zaskar/Xizang/STS und Co. kommen.



a - selbst student - umso wichtiger sind schnäppschen zu beobachten  
b - habt ihr ne ahnung wieviel lego es gibt ? man weihnachtsgeschenke für die neffen für die ganze familie zu kaufen is stressig...." also zuerst mal 4478, dann 7126, 7155 und bitte auch noch 7121..." man ich wollte früher nur ein gt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (6. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-KARAKORAM-RI...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das wär doch was für "Hightower"...


----------



## versus (6. Dezember 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> "Hightower"...


----------



## Janikulus (6. Dezember 2007)

ein Zaskar blau elox für 199Euro aud D:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-Rahmen...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und ein BMX Vertigo Rahmen für 39,90 (!) aus F:
http://cgi.ebay.fr/CADRE-FREE-STYLE...yZ134271QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ChaoZu (6. Dezember 2007)

elox geht an mich *gg*

damit gehöre ich nun seit ewigkeiten wieder zu den zaskaranhängern


----------



## Janikulus (6. Dezember 2007)

welcome back!  

überflüsseige non-GT Aufkleber runter, putzen, aufbauen und dann hier Bilder Zeigen!



ChaoZu schrieb:


> elox geht an mich *gg*
> 
> damit gehöre ich nun seit ewigkeiten wieder zu den zaskaranhängern


----------



## Kint (6. Dezember 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-KARAKORAM-RI...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Das wär doch was für "Hightower"...[/QUOTE ]
> 
> wers n das ? ... abgesehen davon ist der bsiher angelegte preis schon allein für das ringelreien gerechtfertigt...


----------



## chrrup150 (6. Dezember 2007)

Police academy hightower???


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Dezember 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> Police academy hightower???



Höher. Furchteinflößender. 





Wenn man auf seinem Rad sitzt, wird die Luft schon dünn.....

(Ach ja, finde den Pornobalken nicht. Aber ist ja nicht so schlimm, weiss ja keiner das dass da Tom 

 und David zu sehen sind!)


----------



## oldman (7. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Höher. Furchteinflößender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man beachte auch den dezenten flecken an tom's schulter.... ich habe ihn fliegen sehen und er war soooo knapp vor mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (7. Dezember 2007)

bin ja nicht so der flitzer-fan.......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Vengeance-...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oldman (7. Dezember 2007)

aus irgendeinem nicht nachvollziehbaren grund kann ich es nicht lassen, die psyclone auktion http://cgi.ebay.com/18-GT-All-Terra...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
aus den augen zu lassen.... die maus ist kaum zu bändigen...


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> aus irgendeinem nicht nachvollziehbaren grund kann ich es nicht lassen, die psyclone auktion http://cgi.ebay.com/18-GT-All-Terra...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> aus den augen zu lassen.... die maus ist kaum zu bändigen...





ich hab für das teil sozusagen meine seele geboten. frau und kinder sind heut nacht nicht da.   werde also schön vorm rechner sitzen und hoffen.


davidbelize alias gerdita3

bin so aufgeregt  (fühl mich wie ne zeitbombe)das ich jetzt mal locker ein paar wp punkte sammeln gehe.


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich hab für das teil sozusagen meine seele geboten. *frau und kinder sind heut nacht nicht da.*  *werde also schön vorm rechner sitzen und hoffen*.
> davidbelize alias gerdita3



 *Das sie wiederkommen*? 

David, Du *musst* zum Suchtberater. Ich mache einen Termin für Dich wenn ich das nächste mal da bin. 


Viiiiieeeeellll  Glück heute Abend! Der Psyclone ist aber auch wirklich schön!


----------



## cleiende (7. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwann stell ich hier mal ein Foto meines Kellers rein. Wo stapelt ihr den ganzen Kram?


----------



## oldman (7. Dezember 2007)

autschn, soll heissen david hat die messlatte seeeehr hoch gelegt, das kann teuer werden.
dann ist ja unser freund peru noch unterwegs.
ob ich mich da reinhängen soll? das nenne ich mal nen gewissenskonflikt...

@david, da ist doch noch das psyclone in schwarz und 14.5" auf bay.com... auch ganz schön,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (7. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht sollte ich es kaufen das Psyclone und hier ne kleine Weihnachtsauktion starten.


----------



## Stemmel (7. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich hab für das teil sozusagen meine seele geboten. frau und kinder sind heut nacht nicht da.   werde also schön vorm rechner sitzen und hoffen.
> 
> 
> davidbelize alias gerdita3
> ...



Ich drück Dir die Daumen! Ich finde es auch wunderschön...   

Daggi


----------



## SixTimesNine (7. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich hab für das teil sozusagen meine seele geboten. frau und kinder sind heut nacht nicht da.   werde also schön vorm rechner sitzen und hoffen.
> 
> 
> davidbelize alias gerdita3
> ...



David, wie machst Du das bloss immer? Genau wenn´s drauf ankommt, schaffst Du es die Familie in die Wüste zu schicken!!! (Die kommen sogar wieder zurück! Hagge, hagge, der Maulwurf ist da. Iss das da schön auf den Mond, oder iss das da nich schön auf den Mond, Wackeldaggel?)


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. Dezember 2007)

Wer nicht weiß, worum es geht sollte sich ganz schnell das hier mal ansehen:

Rapante Rapante
Schneewante
Der kleine Maulwurf auf dem Mond

Die Filmchen mit dem Eisbären sind auch ganz gut...


----------



## versus (7. Dezember 2007)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich es kaufen das Psyclone und hier ne kleine Weihnachtsauktion starten.



vielleicht wäre das für deinen einstand hier nicht gerade förderlich


----------



## DefektesKind (7. Dezember 2007)

@versus : Ich dachte anhand der kleinen lächelnden gelben Gesichter könnte man erkennen das das nicht ganz so ernst gemeint war.


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> @david, da ist doch noch das psyclone in schwarz und 14.5" auf bay.com... auch ganz schön,oder?



bis ich das teil überhaupt gefunden habe.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-14-5-Custom-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


mein sohn will kein psyclone!!!!!!  ich will eins


----------



## oldman (7. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre das für deinen einstand hier nicht gerade förderlich



naja, andererseits wäre das auch ein einstand mit richtigs bumms dahinter  , so nach dem motto "ich bin der typ der euch neulich beim ollen psyclone abgeledert hat und jetzt weitermachen mädels"


----------



## oldman (7. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mein sohn will kein psyclone!!!!!!  ich will eins



autschn


----------



## versus (7. Dezember 2007)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> @versus : Ich dachte anhand der kleinen lächelnden gelben Gesichter könnte man erkennen das das nicht ganz so ernst gemeint war.



klar - bei mir war ja auch ein   dahinter. 

ich wollte nur unterstreichen, dass das psyclone mit dem xizang zusammen zu den sensibelsten themen hier gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (7. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> bis ich das teil überhaupt gefunden habe.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-14-5-Custom-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Dann stell ich aber mal die Frage, ob es überhaupt ein Psyclone ist??

Züge auf dem Oberrohr und Reynolds-Rohrsatz??

Die Psyclones, die ich bisher gesehen habe, hatten alle einen True Temper Rohrsatz. Außerdem wurden die Züge doch erst nach 2000 auf das Oberrohr verlegt.

Der Oberrohrabschluss sieht auch etwas komisch aus!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi oldman,

I'm out...das wird a bisserl zu teuer für so alten Stahl 

Viel Erfolg, hauptsache wir sehen es zum nächsten GT Treffen!!!!!

peru73



oldman schrieb:


> autschn, soll heissen david hat die messlatte seeeehr hoch gelegt, das kann teuer werden.
> dann ist ja unser freund peru noch unterwegs.
> ob ich mich da reinhängen soll? das nenne ich mal nen gewissenskonflikt...
> 
> @david, da ist doch noch das psyclone in schwarz und 14.5" auf bay.com... auch ganz schön,oder?


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Dezember 2007)

Der hat nichtmal einen OR-Abschluss!


----------



## versus (7. Dezember 2007)

hm. so richtig richtig sieht das nicht aus. bei altem stahl (um peters faden mal aufzunehmen) bin ich allerdings nicht gerade ein experte.


----------



## oldman (8. Dezember 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi oldman,
> 
> I'm out...das wird a bisserl zu teuer für so alten Stahl
> 
> ...


 bin auch raus, passt derzeit nicht in die  planung...
viel glück an den rest der kämpfer


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Dezember 2007)

bis 430 war ich dabei.

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sco764&&ftab=FeedbackAsBuyer&iid=120191367347

also muss ich weiterhin suchen.


----------



## mini.tom (8. Dezember 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> 91er Zaskar-Rahmen mit XT U-Brake und weiterem Zubehör



sehr schönes teil - mal sehen wer es letztendlich bekommt  
viel erfolg an alle
mfg
dergierigetom


----------



## Janikulus (8. Dezember 2007)

ein GT von 1987... timberline?

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/499274493.html


----------



## oliversen (8. Dezember 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann stell ich aber mal die Frage, ob es überhaupt ein Psyclone ist??
> 
> Züge auf dem Oberrohr und Reynolds-Rohrsatz??
> 
> ...



Hey Heini,

Die 98er Karakaroms und Bravados hatten einen Reynolds Rohrsatz und ich erinnere mich auf mtbr.com ein Psyclone mit 853er Rohrsatz gesehen zu haben.

Der OR-Abschluss ist identisch mit meinem 95er Psyclone. War vor ein paar Tagen im "zeigt her..." Faden.

Bleibt nur die Zugfuehrung auf dem OR.... Vielleicht mal Detailfotos vom Verkaeufer anfragen.
.... ich denke nur, dein Sohn ist doch bald aus dem BMX-Alter raus, oder irre ich mich da?

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (8. Dezember 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> .... ich denke nur, dein Sohn ist doch bald aus dem BMX-Alter raus, oder irre ich mich da?
> 
> oliversen



Erst mal einen Sohn haben 

Ich wollte nur warnen, dass es eventuell auch ein Fake sein kann


----------



## Kint (8. Dezember 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hey Heini,
> 
> Die 98er Karakaroms und Bravados hatten einen Reynolds Rohrsatz und ich erinnere mich auf mtbr.com ein Psyclone mit 853er Rohrsatz gesehen zu haben.



korrekt.
siehe auch rr von gt. die ham verbrutzelt was sie in die finge rbekamen. habe hie rnen nachgebesserten nos ( gesichterten ) corrado rahmen mit tnage aufkleber - obwohl die in dem modelljahr ausschliesslich tt gtx hatten. war ne nachbessserunga uf ne schlecht gelackte serie laut verkäufer...




oliversen schrieb:


> Der OR-Abschluss ist identisch mit meinem 95er Psyclone. War vor ein paar Tagen im "zeigt her..." Faden.



ist er nicht. hat nicht mal pierced tt wenn ich mich nicht irre.  ist aber identisch zum  98er katalog- auch den klebern nach. wenn er tatsächlich ein 98er ist (zugführung ist komisch) baut er aber ziemlich SLOTT ig mit seiner 98er judy. 

möchte hier nicht den eindruck erwecken er ist nicht original - oder ein fake - aber ich find die späten psyclones (nach97 ) nicht mehr so hübsch....


----------



## oldman (9. Dezember 2007)

falls jetzt keiner laut hier schreit, werde ich gegen 22:00 vor einer zaskar pro auktion warnen (grösse m, jg 2003, absoluter top zustand inklusive original griffe)  
so long


----------



## oldman (9. Dezember 2007)

so,ich warne in eigener Sache

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=m37&satitle=360004101440%09&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## kingmoe (9. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> so,ich warne in eigener Sache
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=m37&satitle=360004101440%09&category0=&fvi=1



Du musst mehr mit dem Pfund wuchern, dass der Rahmen nicht das neumodische, integrierte Steuersatz-Gelump hat!

;-))

P.S. Guter Preis, also ran da Leute!


----------



## oldman (9. Dezember 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Du musst mehr mit dem Pfund wuchern, dass der Rahmen nicht das neumodische, integrierte Steuersatz-Gelump hat!
> 
> ;-))
> 
> P.S. Guter Preis, also ran da Leute!



den Aufsatz schreibe ich ja nicht für euch hier.... ist doch für "die da draussen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (10. Dezember 2007)

hm ein gt oder doch nicht .... mal wieder was zum schmunzeln aus der kategorie 20 kilo rad ist für meinen 10 jährigen kein kilo zuwenig.......

http://cgi.ebay.de/Moutainbike-GT-I...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (10. Dezember 2007)

hat jemand interesse an einem NEUEN  ruckus idrive 2,0 (müsste 2004  sein) mit neuem fox vanilla r dämpfer ? größe is wohl L - announciere mal 400  plus versand was eher ein schnäppchen is wenn man bedenkt das er neu ist. 150mm fw etc pepe...--> pm 

und schrubb haste mittlerweile dein trackbike ? ansonsten :

http://cgi.ebay.com/Track-frame-GT-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Talib (10. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin,

jemand was dagegen, wenn ich auch mal in eigener Sache werbe? Also ich muss mich leider trennen  Hier mein schönen Zaskarle

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-16-199...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Interesse?


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Dezember 2007)

Talib schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> jemand was dagegen, wenn ich auch mal in eigener Sache werbe? Also ich muss mich leider trennen  Hier mein schönen Zaskarle
> 
> ...




autschn,sowas wird nicht verkauft.


----------



## Talib (10. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, mach mir noch ein schlechtes Gewissen....ich weiß ja selber. Aber muß. Du kannst ja schön mitbieten, damit ein angemessener Preis bei rumkommt


----------



## Talib (10. Dezember 2007)

So. Jetzt isser schon über SofortKauf weg!


----------



## oldman (10. Dezember 2007)

Talib schrieb:


> So. Jetzt isser schon über SofortKauf weg!



holla, das war aber'n ding, 299 steine....


----------



## GT-Man (10. Dezember 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> hat jemand interesse an einem NEUEN ruckus idrive 2,0 (mÃ¼sste 2004  sein) mit neuem fox vanilla r dÃ¤mpfer ? grÃ¶Ãe is wohl L - announciere mal 400 â¬ plus versand was eher ein schnÃ¤ppchen is wenn man bedenkt das er neu ist.



So einer ist in den USA NEU fÃ¼r 299 Dollar weggegangen.


----------



## Talib (11. Dezember 2007)

@ oldman: du meinst mein Zassi, nicht wahr? Meinst zuviel oder zuwenig....liegt ja bei so Dingern immer im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Janikulus (11. Dezember 2007)

@talib : das war ein guter Preis ! die liegen oft zwischen 200 und 250Euro. Aber z.Z. werden GTâs recht hoch gehandeltâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (11. Dezember 2007)

Glück gehabt. Wenn ich bedenke daß ein komplett fahrfertiges Rad vom anderen Gary (ein RASCAL) im Basar für einen echt fairen Preis von CHF 500 incl. original Starrgabel zu haben ist dann hat Janikulus recht.
Allerdings haben Einige hier ja auch zu dieser Entwicklung beigetragen. Na ja, so mancher spürt aber jetzt auch daß man beim Verkaufen Zugeständnisse machen muss.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (11. Dezember 2007)

Schicker 21" Zaskar Rahmen mit Manitou III und Magura Raceline für 250,- Euro.


----------



## tomasius (11. Dezember 2007)

Wer hat eine große Garage, einen großen Keller und Narrenfreiheit zu Hause?  








http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-NEON-Licht-f-...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## hoeckle (11. Dezember 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Wer hat eine große Garage, einen großen Keller und Narrenfreiheit zu Hause?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ICH...


----------



## Kruko (11. Dezember 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ICH...



*DITO*


----------



## mountymaus (11. Dezember 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Wer hat eine große Garage, einen großen Keller und Narrenfreiheit zu Hause?
> 
> Tom




*Ich auch!!!   *


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Dezember 2007)

HAPPY BIDDING 
















ICH AUCH


----------



## jedinightmare (11. Dezember 2007)

Schnäppchenalarm!! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-19-Man...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## colombo (11. Dezember 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Schnäppchenalarm!!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-19-Man...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ist das nen ´92er zaskar und nicht etl. nur nen avalanche oder so? warum soll der denn 21zoll und nicht 19zoll sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (11. Dezember 2007)

zwar kein GT,aber irre: Box Levers..... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260192268677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## hoeckle (12. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> zwar kein GT,aber irre: Box Levers.....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260192268677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


 
Der hat ein ganzes Lager. Ist seit Wochen drin und hat schon ein paar verkauft. Hier in Europa hat er die für 150,- und auf .com für 199 raus...


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> zwar kein GT,aber irre: Box Levers.....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260192268677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016




hab mit sixtimesnine  zwei paar bestellt zu einem echt guten preis.
der mann lässt mit sich handeln.
das sollte man auf jeden fall probieren. 
das paar lag dann bei 112 euro.


----------



## kingmoe (12. Dezember 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Schicker 21" Zaskar Rahmen mit Manitou III und Magura Raceline für 250,- Euro.





jedinightmare schrieb:


> Schnäppchenalarm!!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-19-Man...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hätte der Mensch mir auf meine Frage nach der richtigen Größe schneller bzw. überhaupt geantwortet, wäre es meiner geworden. Aber ich wollte nicht die 21-zöllige Katze im Sack kaufen... Schade.


----------



## jedinightmare (12. Dezember 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Hätte der Mensch mir auf meine Frage nach der richtigen Größe schneller bzw. überhaupt geantwortet, wäre es meiner geworden. Aber ich wollte nicht die 21-zöllige Katze im Sack kaufen... Schade.



Ich war auch zu langsam... Nicht beim kaufen, sondern beim Mit-meiner-Frau-diskutieren... naja, beim nächsten Mal


----------



## hoeckle (12. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab mit sixtimesnine zwei paar bestellt zu einem echt guten preis.
> der mann lässt mit sich handeln.
> das sollte man auf jeden fall probieren.
> das paar lag dann bei 112 euro.


 

Da wär ich bei dem Preis mit im Boot!!! Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (12. Dezember 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Ich war auch zu langsam... Nicht beim kaufen, sondern beim Mit-meiner-Frau-diskutieren... naja, beim nächsten Mal



Wenn du das eine jetzt offenbar abgesegnet bekommen hast, dann lass dir doch für's nächste Mal einen Gutschein unterschreiben. Den zeigst du dann bei beginnender Diskussion schnell vor und kannst zuschlagen... ;-)


----------



## jedinightmare (12. Dezember 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Wenn du das eine jetzt offenbar abgesegnet bekommen hast, dann lass dir doch für's nächste Mal einen Gutschein unterschreiben. Den zeigst du dann bei beginnender Diskussion schnell vor und kannst zuschlagen... ;-)



Jawollja  Jetzt will ich das RTS-Set haben. Wäre cool, wenn ich es bekäme (Wink mit dem halben Zaun ans Forum!)...


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Dezember 2007)

jemand aus dem forum hat die gesucht.
er hat sogar 2 stück die er verkauft.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-6.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230199535526	

@tomasius  haste den nicht gesucht.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160189023526


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Dezember 2007)

So einen XT Steuersatz hab ich auch noch, da hängt nur noch ein Alpinestars AL-Mega DX Rahmenset in 20'' dran.....


----------



## razor1982 (12. Dezember 2007)

GT Aggressor für $150. Am besten nachfragen zwecks Versand.

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/bik/507111717.html


----------



## jedinightmare (13. Dezember 2007)

Okay, kein GT, aber dennoch, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen... 

Sicher, dass das Cooks sind??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360004109069&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023


----------



## Bastieeeh (13. Dezember 2007)

@ jedinightmare: Warum fragst du Oldman nicht direkt?


----------



## oldman (13. Dezember 2007)

mööp, da bin ich.
ja, es sind cooks. wurden, wie gesagt, mal neu eloxiert, dabei hat die technik etwas versagt: es hat 2-3 helle flecken. nix für die vitrine, zum fahren gut.
montiert sieht man die hellen stellen nicht (kurbelenden).
ansonsten: fragen sie frau olga..... schick mir ne pm.


----------



## tomasius (13. Dezember 2007)

> @tomasius haste den nicht gesucht.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=160189023526



Hi David,

Ich suche doch nur NOS.    Außedem bin ich bin bereits mit einigen XT vesorgt.   

Tom


----------



## jedinightmare (14. Dezember 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> @ jedinightmare: Warum fragst du Oldman nicht direkt?



...weil ich nicht wusste, dass er er ist!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (14. Dezember 2007)

Neuer GT Ruckus 2.0 i-drive Rahmen für 299 Dollar:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bicycle-Frame-G...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laxerone (14. Dezember 2007)

Oh GT Frame, oh GT Frame wie schön sind deine Farben. Du grünst nicht nur zur Sommerzeit, nein auch im Winter, wenn es mieses Wetter ist:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-XC-Rac...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich brauch sowas ja nicht mehr, wünsch euch also viel Spass


----------



## cleiende (14. Dezember 2007)

Na ja, zumindest bei den Frachtkosten wird schon innerhalb USA abkassiert.



laxerone schrieb:


> Oh GT Frame, oh GT Frame wie schön sind deine Farben. Du grünst nicht nur zur Sommerzeit, nein auch im Winter, wenn es mieses Wetter ist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-XC-Rac...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ich brauch sowas ja nicht mehr, wünsch euch also viel Spass


----------



## versus (14. Dezember 2007)

da bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt, ob der nach berlin geht


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt, ob der nach berlin geht





ich auch.


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Kleber, schöner Preis...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220176765077&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

und das nenn ich mal nen karakoram mit amtlichen Spacerturm:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-Mou...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jedinightmare (14. Dezember 2007)

Na was haben wir denn hier... Verkäufer hat 9 poitive Bewertungen und der Höchstbietende auf fast alle seine Artikel (der auch Käufer des Cannondalerahmens ist, den der Verkäufer bis vorgestern angeboten hat und erst nach Auktionsbeginn bei ebay angemeldet wurde) hat einen - vom Verkäufer.  

Ja, nee, ist klar...

Also auffälliger kann man ja nu wirklich nicht auf seine eigenen Autionen bieten...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110204780242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-DRIVE-XCR1...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-i-drive-I-2K...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## salzbrezel (16. Dezember 2007)

Der blaue ist ein Spitzenangebot. 250â¬ fÃ¼r einen i-2k in neu mit Ersatzschwinge mit Discaufnahme und SattelstÃ¼tze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (16. Dezember 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Der blaue ist ein Spitzenangebot. 250 für einen i-2k in neu mit Ersatzschwinge mit Discaufnahme und Sattelstütze...



EBEN!!! Versus, Versus - was für Dich! Nur wahrscheinlich etwas zu groß.


----------



## Backfisch (16. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Components-Cr...ryZ85770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Riss am Plastik durch Lagerung


----------



## Janikulus (16. Dezember 2007)

in der Mountain Bike gefunden...





wohl ein neues Modell


----------



## chrrup150 (16. Dezember 2007)

Kannteste gt z1 etwa nicht?
ich bin fassungslos
das war doch die antwort auf das manitou fully und hatte im heck eine z1 eingebaut, aber auf jeder seite eine
und der rahmen aus ultraleichtem baumharz gekocht


----------



## GT-Man (16. Dezember 2007)

VERSUS!!!! Den i-2K gib´s auch in L:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-i-drive-I-2K...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Dezember 2007)

ein super lts schnäppchen........

http://cgi.ebay.com/gt-lts-1-mounta...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

auch nett..............

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-carbon-X...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

man beachte die begründung warum er das bike aus frankreich nach usa verkauft.


und noch schöne teile für die rot fraktion.......

http://cgi.ebay.com/Real-Mountain-B...ryZ58083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ein GT Karakoram - scheinbar bis auf den Lenker - wie aus dem 1996er Katalog für 100,- Euro im Sofort-Kauf:

http://cgi.ebay.de/mountainbike-kar...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ein GT Karakoram - scheinbar bis auf den Lenker - wie aus dem 1996er Katalog für 100,- Euro im Sofort-Kauf:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/mountainbike-kar...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 und wie geil mit flammen    

wer so was braucht und DAS nicht kauft...


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> VERSUS!!!! Den i-2K gib´s auch in L:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-i-drive-I-2K...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



oh mann    

der typ schafft mich!!! jetzt habe ich gerade die schwinge bei ihm gekauft und ihn mords belabert, dass er nach D schickt und nun wo es geklappt hat, versendet er auf einmal auch die rahmen hierher. hätte er das früher angeboten, hätte ich sofort den i2k rahmen bestellt. 

der einzige trost: L ist eigentlich auch noch zu gross für mich...


----------



## oldman (17. Dezember 2007)

doppelpost... liegt wohl an lecithinmangel


----------



## oldman (17. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> oh mann
> 
> der typ schafft mich!!! jetzt habe ich gerade die schwinge bei ihm gekauft und ihn mords belabert, dass er nach D schickt und nun wo es geklappt hat, versendet er auf einmal auch die rahmen hierher. hätte er das früher angeboten, hätte ich sofort den i2k rahmen bestellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Dezember 2007)

Ha , endlich!

Meins! Endlich eins mit den geilen Flames! Mind. 5 mal hab ich so Typen in Neuseeland und Australien beackert so ein Rad nach D zu senden. Und jetzt das! Yööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Froi Hol mir am 21.12. im europäischen Ausland eh das hier:









und auch gleich noch das hier:




und dann kommt ja noch das hier von der Insel:




zusammen mit diesen Teilen:





Mann, fette Weihnachten! Die besten Geschenke waren schon immer die, die man sich selber macht!! 

Demnächst mehr!

Nur das mit dem Damenrad in der Artikelbeschreibung hat mich getroffen..
Jetzt kein blöden Kommentare, ok 

Viele Grüße
Peter


versus schrieb:


> und wie geil mit flammen
> 
> wer so was braucht und DAS nicht kauft...


----------



## jedinightmare (17. Dezember 2007)

Also, den blauen Tequesta-Rahmen hab ich im Keller stehen, mit Gabel und Vorbau... Wer ihn haben will...


----------



## jedinightmare (17. Dezember 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Na was haben wir denn hier... Verkäufer hat 9 poitive Bewertungen und der Höchstbietende auf fast alle seine Artikel (der auch Käufer des Cannondalerahmens ist, den der Verkäufer bis vorgestern angeboten hat und erst nach Auktionsbeginn bei ebay angemeldet wurde) hat einen - vom Verkäufer.
> 
> Ja, nee, ist klar...
> 
> ...



Um noch einen drauf zu setzen, verkauft der ehemalige Verkäufer den angeblich verkauften Rahmen NOCHMAL.... Sorry, ohne Hetze betreiben zu wollen, aber kann man sowas nicht mal bei eBay melden??? Dann soll e doch von Anfang an entweder Sofort-Kauf oder nen anderes Mindestgebot nehmen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110206144086&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Mich regt sowas auf.

_______________________________________________________________

Schnäppchen: GT Aggressor in schwarz:

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-GT-Mountenbik...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Dezember 2007)

@peru73:

Bei Dir ist ja ganz schön was los!
Das Karakoram Rahmenset ist ein Traum, wunderschön!! Dann noch der frühe Zaskar.....

Mein Avalanche kommt vielleicht auch noch dieses Jahr, ist nicht ganz so schnell, mein Engländer  .....


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ha , endlich!
> 
> Meins! Endlich eins mit den geilen Flames! Mind. 5 mal hab ich so Typen in Neuseeland und Australien beackert so ein Rad nach D zu senden. Und jetzt das! Yööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Froi Hol mir am 21.12. im europäischen Ausland eh das hier:
> 
> ...



sauber ! da kommt er ja in gute hände - glückwunsch peter !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (17. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-BMX-FREESTY...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mountymaus (18. Dezember 2007)

@ Peru
Ein wirklich sehr, sehr schönes Damen-Mountainbike  !!!


----------



## oliversen (18. Dezember 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> @ Peru
> Ein wirklich sehr, sehr schönes Damen-Mountainbike  !!!



Ich denke das ist wohl das was man ein Schnaeppchen nennt.
So macht ebay Spass.

Glueckwunsch auch von mir   

oliversen


----------



## oliversen (18. Dezember 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> @ Peru
> Ein wirklich sehr, sehr schönes Damen-Mountainbike  !!!



Ich denke das ist wohl das was man ein Schnaeppchen nennt.
So macht ebay Spass.

Glueckwunsch auch von mir   

oliversen


----------



## oldman (18. Dezember 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Nur das mit dem Damenrad in der Artikelbeschreibung hat mich getroffen..
> Jetzt kein blöden Kommentare, ok
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Peter




lalala, weil ich ein Mädchen bin, weil ich ein Mähääääädchen bin  

im Ernst: tolles Schnäppchen, gratuliere


----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. Dezember 2007)

Dann war es ja doch richtig, dass ich den Link hier eingestellt habe. Mit 51cm war es leider zu groß für mich, dabei ist der Standort zwecks Abholung nur etwas über 20 Minuten von mir entfernt.


----------



## jedinightmare (18. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110204780242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Er hat es an sich selbst verkauft...


----------



## jedinightmare (18. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-GT-Mountenbik...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

WO IST REHBURG??


----------



## jedinightmare (18. Dezember 2007)

Zwar nicht GT, aber ideal für die ganzen Retros hier...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Precision-Pro-Sh...ryZ77610QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hier in neu und rot:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200183344783&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

Und ein GT KASKAR  aus Belgien...

http://cgi.ebay.de/VELO-VTT-MARQUE-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Und wie ich das meiner geliebten Gattin erklären soll, weiß ich nich nicht - aber ich will´s haben 

http://cgi.ebay.de/LEUCHTSCHILD-GT-...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

STS aus Österreich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-2-Carbon-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schweizer Rennhobel...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Z-1000-RENNVE...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Und etwas für Sitzriesen, bei mir direkt um die Ecke...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-Alterr...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (18. Dezember 2007)

....der schweizer Rennhobel ist ganz nett, aber 2000 ocken


----------



## jedinightmare (18. Dezember 2007)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> ....der schweizer Rennhobel ist ganz nett, aber 2000 ocken



Ist doch Weihnachten....


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Dezember 2007)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> ....der schweizer Rennhobel ist ganz nett, aber 2000 ocken




Sind übrigens Schweizer Fränkli, enspricht etwa 1.200 Teuro!


----------



## KONI-DU (19. Dezember 2007)

...aber trotzdem viel  
Wobei ich nicht sage, das es das nict wert ist .


----------



## versus (19. Dezember 2007)

allerdings sind kein rennrad-sti dran. das mindert den wert aus meiner sicht erhblich.


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Dezember 2007)

@ Jedinightmare, Rehburg ist bei Hannover, am Steinhuder Meer irgentwo. Hast Du das Talera mit Kinderrad-Anhang ersteigert? Ich war bei 30 raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (20. Dezember 2007)

Das RTS:

Es wurde fÃ¼r sagenhafte 334â¬ (!!) verkauft an einen Bieter mit einer Bewertung von exakt diesem VerkÃ¤ufer. Wir hatten ja schon festgestellt, dass er den Preis pusht, aber dass er das Rad bei 333,50 nicht verkauft...
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-vollgefed...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Und jetzt ist der Rahmen wieder bei ihm und erneut zu kaufen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-vollgefed...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

So ein Ar***


----------



## kingmoe (20. Dezember 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Das RTS:
> 
> Es wurde für sagenhafte 334 (!!) verkauft an einen Bieter mit einer Bewertung von exakt diesem Verkäufer. Wir hatten ja schon festgestellt, dass er den Preis pusht, aber dass er das Rad bei 333,50 nicht verkauft...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-vollgefed...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



Herrlich, und jedes Mal muss er fett Gebühren Blechen. Idiot...


----------



## Boramaniac (20. Dezember 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Herrlich, und jedes Mal muss er fett Gebühren Blechen. Idiot...



... richtig so!


----------



## Deleted 5247 (20. Dezember 2007)

Wird wahrscheinlich nur die EinstellgebÃ¼hr zahlen, die Verkaufsprovision kann man sich gut schreiben lassen (âWir haben einvernehmlich vereinbart, die Transaktion nicht abzuschlieÃen.â): http://pages.ebay.de/help/sell/credits.html


----------



## Boramaniac (20. Dezember 2007)

Für Jäger und Sammler:


----------



## fränki80__ (20. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

was haltet Ihr davon:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220184763454&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012
?
und warum verkauft der Typdas zum zweiten mal?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220169975200

hat jemand ne Idee wie alt das Gefährt ist,
sieht ja ganz schön zugerichtet aus.


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Dezember 2007)

datt isn 1990er

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/16420


----------



## kingmoe (21. Dezember 2007)

fränki80 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was haltet Ihr davon:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220184763454&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012
> ...



Schönes Bike, aber es wird teurer - denn der Mensch war war ja offensichtlich nicht mit dem ersten Preis zufrieden. Das riecht nach Beschiss, da bin ich schonmal aus Prinzip raus (obwohl ich es sehr schön finde).


----------



## mountymaus (21. Dezember 2007)

Ein Lotto gefällig??
Einfach freundlich nachfragen und dann verschickt er vielleicht auch nach Germany  
*hier*


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Dezember 2007)

bei dem dollarkurs würde ich sagenSCHNÄPPCHENALARM  


http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-PEAC9ER-SING...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (21. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> bei dem dollarkurs würde ich sagenSCHNÄPPCHENALARM
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-PEAC9ER-SING...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Dann schlag doch zu!!!!


----------



## jedinightmare (22. Dezember 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Herrlich, und jedes Mal muss er fett Gebühren Blechen. Idiot...



Meine Rede. Soll er doch glücklich werden mit seinem blöden RTS.  Ich schmolle jetzt.


----------



## kingmoe (22. Dezember 2007)

ebay.com presents:

Klassik für Kids:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320199040334

Mini-Avalanche für kleine Leute oder Ladybikes:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260190117984

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260190116570

Neuer Edge-Alurahmen in groß:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320198964353


----------



## Puls (22. Dezember 2007)

ich weis nicht ob er hier schon hergestellt wurde,ist mir augefallen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-Fahrrad-Rahm...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schönes Fest zusammen

Eric


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Dezember 2007)

Ein GT Bravado im Bikemarkt

-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=83707&sort=1&cat=all&page=1 <-


----------



## GT-Man (23. Dezember 2007)

Puls schrieb:


> ich weis nicht ob er hier schon hergestellt wurde,ist mir augefallen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-Fahrrad-Rahm...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



100 Euro für einen Tempest Rahmen ist wohl etwas übertrieben!


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Dezember 2007)

Finde ich auch, ich habe meinen für 45 incl. Versand, Innenlager, ... aus dem Bikemark.
DANKE nochmal!!!!


----------



## hoeckle (23. Dezember 2007)

Nicht immer nur Rahmen und Räder... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Aluminu...ryZ36137QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jedinightmare (25. Dezember 2007)

Damit uns allen ein Licht aufgeht... merry x-mas! BMX, aber trotzdem cool:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Dyno-Bicycle...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...und was zum Geier ist DAS!!??

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Dyno-taboo-t...ryZ22689QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bierflaschenbraun?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Full-Suspens...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Und der hier lernt es nie.... Schon wieder auf sich selbst geboten... , Trottel!

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-vollgefed...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (26. Dezember 2007)

ein 96er tempest neu in Zürich:
http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=520143310


----------



## kingmoe (26. Dezember 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Und der hier lernt es nie.... Schon wieder auf sich selbst geboten... , Trottel!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-vollgefed...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



    

Das wird ja schon ein Running-Gag! Man müsste sich mal die Gebühren ausrechnen, die der Verkäufer schon geblecht haben muss. Der Deal KANN sich bald gar nicht mehr lohnen...


----------



## GT-Man (27. Dezember 2007)

Den kennen wir doch schon:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-von-GT-XC...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ein billiger XCR 2000-3000 im XCR 1000 Design und LTS-1 Aufklebern.  Aber wenigstens gibt der Verkäufer die Mankos zu.


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Dezember 2007)

falls jemand diesen rahmen sucht!
der hängt in nem bikeladen bei mir umme ecke.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-BMX-20-GT-I...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


   


http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-series-two-5...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Japa...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jedinightmare (27. Dezember 2007)

Den hier suche ich - nur eben entweder in ganz schwarz oder in poliert. Liegt nicht zufällig bei einem von Euch im Keller rum? Wenn nicht, dann werd ich den wohl in USA kaufen müssen und nen Fuffi an Porto drauflegen...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260190116570

@kingmoe: Sagte doch schon jemand in Rambo III: "Gott muss lieben verrückte Leute, er macht so viele davon."


----------



## Shakur (28. Dezember 2007)

Ist zwar eher ein frühes BB-Avalanche oder so, aber soll neu sein...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE_W0Q...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke, es ist ein 1994/1995er Avalanche AL / LE.
Auch klasse, aber kein Zaskar.

Werde ihn mal nach der Rahmennummer fragen.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2007)

Er hat scheinbar die Auktion geändert. Vorhin war noch ein Foto mit der Rahmennummer drin.


----------



## jedinightmare (28. Dezember 2007)

So ein Spinner... No Shipping-don´t ask. NA TOLL!!!    Und das, obwohl oben die Versandkosten nach Germany angegeben sind... Blöde Amis!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Speed-Box-Ra...ryZ98082QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Storck74 (28. Dezember 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> So ein Spinner... No Shipping-don´t ask. NA TOLL!!!    Und das, obwohl oben die Versandkosten nach Germany angegeben sind... Blöde Amis!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Speed-Box-Ra...ryZ98082QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wenn ich ihn wollte, würde ich ihn einfach kaufen. Dann schauen was passiert, und ihn freundlich darauf hinweisen das er ja die versandgebühr für D. angegeben hat!


----------



## GT-Man (28. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist ein 1994/1995er Avalanche AL / LE.
> Auch klasse, aber kein Zaskar. Werde ihn mal nach der Rahmennummer fragen.



Mit dieser runden Endkappe ist es wohl kein ein Zaskar.


----------



## Backfisch (29. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist ein 1994/1995er Avalanche AL / LE.
> Auch klasse, aber kein Zaskar.
> 
> Werde ihn mal nach der Rahmennummer fragen.



Witzigerweise liefert er das Beweisfoto gleich mit (Hans Rey mit einem Zaskar mit deutlich sichtbarem "Oberrohrende")... oder?

(Ich lerne!  )


----------



## versus (29. Dezember 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> So ein Spinner... No Shipping-don´t ask. NA TOLL!!!    Und das, obwohl oben die Versandkosten nach Germany angegeben sind... Blöde Amis!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Speed-Box-Ra...ryZ98082QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



capt ist der verkäufer von dem gt-man und ich eben den i2k rahmen gekauft haben. ich habe von ihm vor einer weile auch schon den xcrf disc-hinterbau bekommen. seit der hinterbau-auktion versendet er eigentlich weltweit. 

aus dem 1. deal kann ich sagen ein sehr netter, korrekter, schneller verkäufer.

mich wundert der zusatz mit dem usa/canada only 
ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er einen alten text in die auktion gebappt hat...

mal sehen, ob er nach taiwan verschifft, gell oli


----------



## oliversen (29. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> capt ist der verkäufer von dem gt-man und ich eben den i2k rahmen gekauft haben. ich habe von ihm vor einer weile auch schon den xcrf disc-hinterbau bekommen. seit der hinterbau-auktion versendet er eigentlich weltweit.
> 
> aus dem 1. deal kann ich sagen ein sehr netter, korrekter, schneller verkäufer.
> 
> ...



Hast recht,

Mensch, der Kleine ist gestern drei Monate alt gewesen und hatte immer noch kein Bike. So langsam wurde ich nervoes... da kam mir das Rahmenset gerade recht. 

Guten Rutsch Euch allen

oliversen


----------



## versus (29. Dezember 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> So langsam wurde ich nervoes...



das kann man natürlich verstehen  

hattest du den versand vorher abgeklärt, oder einfach zugegriffen ?


----------



## oliversen (30. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> das kann man natürlich verstehen
> 
> hattest du den versand vorher abgeklärt, oder einfach zugegriffen ?



Nein, der Rahmen geht erst mal zu meinem persoenlichen GT-Stuetzpunkt in Kanada. 

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (30. Dezember 2007)

War *das* einer von Euch?
Mannomann. Gab es auch schonmal für 7,50...


----------



## Raze (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

der Aktenzeichen XY Mann hat seinen verratzten XIZANG wieder im Rennen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=85655&sort=1&cat=9&page=1

Der Zustand der Schüssel mit 500km Fahrleistung war dann doch anders wie die Beschreibung in der Bucht. 

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. Dezember 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Aktenzeichen XY Mann hat seinen verratzten XIZANG wieder im Rennen:
> 
> ...



Habe den auch schon erspäht.
Wieso XY ?


----------



## Raze (30. Dezember 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Habe den auch schon erspäht.
> Wieso XY ?



Hallo,

wie heißt denn der Eduard von Aktenzeichen XY mit Nachnamen ??

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. Dezember 2007)

Eduard Zimmermann


----------



## jedinightmare (30. Dezember 2007)

Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger...


----------



## Dr.Nötigenfalls (31. Dezember 2007)

Für die Masterfrage von Jedinightmare
hm..der Menschheit wieder erschienenen Bruce Lee in "Karate Tiger"? "Sen Sai Lee..." " Lee dai ger bitte! oder so...mann weiss ich net mehr so gnau.

Wollte aber nur auf den hier hinweisen:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300186017194&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

Der Rahmen wäre schon interessant gewesen, wohlgemerkt wäre. Das sieht 'n Blinder mit'm Krückstock, dass der Sack pusht wie'n Weltmeister. 
Hoffentlich bleibt er auf dem Bike kleben....


----------



## kingmoe (31. Dezember 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> War *das* einer von Euch?
> Mannomann. Gab es auch schonmal für 7,50...



Das ist schon happig, wird aber immer wieder für dieses Teil berappt, z.B. hier: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230204289223&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

Ich habe mich aber auch mit weniger begnügt  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230202326969

Mein Tipp für Interessenten: Den Verkäufer anschreiben und einen Festpreis machen


----------



## Raze (31. Dezember 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Eduard Zimmermann



Richtisch,

nur heißt derjenige, der mit gefakten und falsch beschriebenen XIZANGS Geschäfte macht, "Edgar" mit Vornamen.

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (1. Januar 2008)

1997er GT Zaskar ball burnished 19"/49cm, 97er Rock Shox Judy SLmit XTR Ausstattung






1993er GT ZASKAR LE Rahmenkit schwarz






*Am Rahmenkit hätte ich Interesse - wie auch immer ihr diese Aussage bewertet...*


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Januar 2008)

an dem schwarzen zassi hängt mini.tom schon dran.   

falsch gelesen sorry


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> an dem schwarzen zassi hängt tomasius schon dran.



An beiden Zassi's hängt der " MiniTom" ist das der Tom....s?


----------



## Ketterechts (1. Januar 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> An beiden Zassi's hängt der " MiniTom" ist das der Tom....s?



Der MiniTom hat nix mit dem Tomasius zu tun . Zwei verschiedene Menschen , die aber der gleichen Leidenschaft fröhnen und auch beide hier im Forum aktiv sind .
Gruss Benjamin 

Ach ja - *ALLEN NOCH EIN SCHÖNES NEUES JAHR*


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> an dem schwarzen zassi hängt mini.tom schon dran.



Was bedeutet denn "schon"? Die Diskussion nach dem Motto: "Ätsch ich war zuerst da!" hatten wir ja schon...
Ich hab natürlich gesehen, dass da die üblichen Verdächtigen mitbieten. Ich bin für PNs bezüglich der Auktion offen - andernfalls möge der finanziell potenteste gewinnen, wie das bei eBay eben so ist.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn "schon"? Die Diskussion nach dem Motto: "Ätsch ich war zuerst da!" hatten wir ja schon...
> Ich hab natürlich gesehen, dass da die üblichen Verdächtigen mitbieten. Ich bin für PNs bezüglich der Auktion offen - andernfalls möge der finanziell potenteste gewinnen, wie das bei eBay eben so ist.



das sollte nicht bedeuten das du nicht drauf bieten darfst,sondern das schon jemand aus dem forum dranne ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (1. Januar 2008)

Dr.Nötigenfalls schrieb:


> Für die Masterfrage von Jedinightmare
> hm..der Menschheit wieder erschienenen Bruce Lee in "Karate Tiger"? "Sen Sai Lee..." " Lee dai ger bitte! oder so...mann weiss ich net mehr so gnau.



JAWOLLJA!!!!!!!!     

Jetzt muss ich mir wohl was neues einfallen lassen...


----------



## versus (1. Januar 2008)

@jedi: das war der sohnemann, oder ?


----------



## mini.tom (1. Januar 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Der MiniTom hat nix mit dem Tomasius zu tun . Zwei verschiedene Menschen , die aber der gleichen Leidenschaft fröhnen und auch beide hier im Forum aktiv sind .
> Gruss Benjamin
> 
> Ach ja - *ALLEN NOCH EIN SCHÖNES NEUES JAHR*



frohes neues an die gt gemeinde und allen anderen 
richtig benjamin 
ich bin der mini.tom nicht der tomasius - und ja ich bin an beiden dran - ok am schwarzen zaskar wohl dann eher 
mfg
tom


----------



## mini.tom (1. Januar 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> An beiden Zassi's hängt der " MiniTom" ist das der Tom....s?



jetzt hängt er wieder an beiden  
mfg
tom


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. Januar 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> jetzt hängt er wieder an beiden
> mfg
> tom



Kannst Du gerne haben


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Januar 2008)

ne ganze gt combi.......... 


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-GT-Bek...ryZ22173QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jedinightmare (3. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @jedi: das war der sohnemann, oder ?



Hoppla. Das ging schnell.


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Januar 2008)

wer braucht noch ein zassi?
könnte sehr billig werden bei dem auktionstitel!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Frame_W0QQ...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und noch ein bb rr gt edge aero


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Edge-Aero-...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Man (4. Januar 2008)

Grrr!   Zaskar Team Rahmen für etwas mehr als 100 Euro:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330200458059


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Xizang-tha...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (6. Januar 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Xizang-tha...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie man mit enormem finanziellen Einsatz richtig Schei$$e bauen kann. Mann, ist das eine grottige Zusammenstellung von eigentlich schönen Teilen...


----------



## Raze (6. Januar 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Xizang-tha...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hallo,

kann mir einer sagen, ob das ein 16 oder 18 Zoll Rahmen ist. Leider habert es bei mir was die Fremdsprachen betrifft an der Kommunikation...

Danke und viele Grüsse

raze


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Januar 2008)

Hatte es vorher als 18",

ist aber ein 16 Zöller, in der alten Ansicht stand es...

VG
Peter


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Januar 2008)

IST DOCH NICHT WAHR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Frame_W0QQ...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Tandem-cyc...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomasius (6. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300187440573&indexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Tom


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2008)




----------



## Bastieeeh (7. Januar 2008)

Wieso nur 18 Zoll?? - Himmel, Arsch und Zwirn!!  



tomasius schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300187440573&indexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Tom


----------



## Janikulus (7. Januar 2008)

Na bin mal gespannt wo der preislich landetâ¦ Wenn der hier landet wÃ¤re das doch der vierte? so einen habe ich auch noch im Keller in 19 Zoll, ist im Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (7. Januar 2008)

Wird preislich sicherlich kein Schnäppchen werden.


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Januar 2008)

Die gibts  immer nur in 18,19,20 Zoll. So'n Schiet. 

16'' und Frost Rot, das wäre mal was......


----------



## kingmoe (7. Januar 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Tandem-cyc...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das in D für den Preis und ich würde mir sofort einen Bulli leihen, nur um das Teil abzuholen... Aber ein Tandem über den Kanal zu holen ist dann doch recht teuer


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. Januar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das in D für den Preis und ich würde mir sofort einen Bulli leihen, nur um das Teil abzuholen... Aber ein Tandem über den Kanal zu holen ist dann doch recht teuer



Oder Du machst ein Ausflug nach England und machst ne kleine Radtour nach Hause!


----------



## Stemmel (7. Januar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> 16'' und Frost Rot, das wäre mal was......



DAS würde ich auch noch nehmen!  

Daggi


----------



## cleiende (7. Januar 2008)

Wieder einmal greift der Konjunktiv "würde".

Klickt mal den Link auf den roten Rahmen...
"Dieses Angebot (300187440573) wurde entfernt oder ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Vergewissern Sie sich bitte, dass Sie die richtige Artikelnummer eingegeben haben. 
Wenn das Angebot von eBay entfernt wurde, betrachten Sie es bitte als storniert. Hinweis: Angebote, die vor mehr als 90 Tagen beendet wurden, werden bei eBay nicht mehr angezeigt"

na, hat man sich offline geeinigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (7. Januar 2008)

Dann muss der Schellenbauer aber schon ein ordentliches Angebot bekommen haben. Also Männer, wer von euch war's? ;-)

Ob das mit dem schwarzen Zaskar-Rahmenkit auch so funktioniert?!? 


"Hallo Schellenbauer,

was muss man dir denn bieten, damit du die Auktion hier (schwarzes Zaskar-Rahmenkit) auch vorher bei eBay rausnimmst, wie du es bei dem rot eloxierten 18er getan hast? ;-)"

Mal schauen was er antwortet, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. Januar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Wieder einmal greift der Konjunktiv "würde".
> 
> Klickt mal den Link auf den roten Rahmen...
> "Dieses Angebot (300187440573) wurde entfernt oder ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Vergewissern Sie sich bitte, dass Sie die richtige Artikelnummer eingegeben haben.
> ...



Da bin ich mal gespannt wer den bekommen hat!


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2008)

schade - hätte gerne mal den aktuellen "marktwert" gewusst


----------



## kingmoe (7. Januar 2008)

Damit bin ich beim schwarzen Zaskar raus, ich boykottiere mittlerweile alle Händler, die Auktionen vorzeitig abbrechen. Ich habe mich schon so oft darüber geärgert...  

Er kann jetzt auch seine Nokon-Teilchen und den Flite behalten...

Aber das heißt für euch: Evtl. gibt es den Rahmen dann etwas billiger, wenn ich raus bin, denn meine Schmerzgrenze wäre hoch gewesen (weil endlich mal >18"  UND schwarz  )


Happy Bidding, vielleicht gibt es ja hier ein Wiedersehen mit dem schönen Teil - wie so oft 

Super GT Kurbeln *LOL*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320204348810


----------



## oldschooler (7. Januar 2008)

moment...wenn er selbst das angebot beendet, ist die auktionsseite normalerweise doch noch sichtbar,...

das da sieht mehr nach "von ebay beendet" aus...


----------



## salzbrezel (7. Januar 2008)

Wo wir grade bei rotem Elox sind, aus dem Bikemarkt:




http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=87189&sort=1&cat=all&page=1

250â¬ mit mittelmÃ¤Ãigem Zustand der Lager find ich aber etwas teuer...

Und noch eins hat der VerkÃ¤ufer, ein Zaskar mit mit-Ã¼berlackiertem Schaltauge


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2008)

oh nein! das rote ist ja ein traum und eigentlich nicht teuer. schei...


----------



## Kruko (7. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> oh nein! das rote ist ja ein traum und eigentlich nicht teuer. schei...



na Volker, dann seh mal zu. Würde doch prima zum Zaskar passen


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2008)

nee, nee... die liebste war beim i2k schon seeehr tolerant. ich will den bogen mal nicht überspannen ;-)


----------



## Frazer (7. Januar 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Und noch eins hat der Verkäufer, ein Zaskar mit mit-überlackiertem Schaltauge




Sorry, ich sag nur: Jugendsünde....  oder so...
Hatte das Teil zum pulvern gegeben und nicht daran gedacht, das Schaltauge vorher zu entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (7. Januar 2008)

... die Chance...



> dies ist ein Hinweis der eBay-Sicherheitsabteilung zu folgendem Artikel:
> 
> 300186788098 - GT ZASKAR LE 1993 absoluter KULT Retro neuwertig Frame
> 
> Unseren Unterlagen zufolge haben Sie auf den oben genannten Artikel geboten. Wir haben dieses Angebot vom eBay-Marktplatz entfernt, weil der Verkaeufer gegen die eBay-Grundsaetze verstossen hat.



Habe ich soeben in meinem Postkasten gefunden. Ich konnte bisher keinen Verstoß bei der Auktion feststellen. Na vielleicht hat er ja bei Paypal noch eine Rechnung offen oder sowas... oder was weiss ich... Jedenfalls ist's schade und ich nehme alle meine Vermutungen (s.o.) zurück.


----------



## tomasius (7. Januar 2008)

Diese Mitteilung habe ich ebenfalls erhalten.  

Tom


----------



## Janikulus (7. Januar 2008)

kann es sein, dass es daran liegt, dass Auktionen gelöscht werden?

"Bei Zahlung mit Paypal sehe ich mich gezwungen aufgrund der
gebührenlage 5 % vom Verkauserlös zum Artikelpreis zu berechnen."


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass es daran liegt, dass Auktionen gelöscht werden?
> 
> "Bei Zahlung mit Paypal sehe ich mich gezwungen aufgrund der
> gebührenlage 5 % vom Verkauserlös zum Artikelpreis zu berechnen."



das wäre aber eine frechheit, denn ich finde das durchaus legitim!


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2008)

wer war noch gleich schwedenboy ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190188349190&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

schöner rahmen...


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. Januar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass es daran liegt, dass Auktionen gelöscht werden?
> 
> "Bei Zahlung mit Paypal sehe ich mich gezwungen aufgrund der
> gebührenlage 5 % vom Verkauserlös zum Artikelpreis zu berechnen."



Das würde so einige Ungereimtheiten in der letzten Zeit bei eBay erklären. Aber seitdem Paypal zur Bank mutiert ist, geht es mit dem Service echt bergab. Ich kann nur jedem davon abraten...


----------



## kingmoe (7. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Habe ich soeben in meinem Postkasten gefunden. Ich konnte bisher keinen Verstoß bei der Auktion feststellen. Na vielleicht hat er ja bei Paypal noch eine Rechnung offen oder sowas... oder was weiss ich... Jedenfalls ist's schade und ich nehme alle meine Vermutungen (s.o.) zurück.



Das ändert die Lage natürlich, wenn der Verkäufer nicht selbst die Auktion beendet hat. Ebay stellt sich eh manchmal derbe an...

Aber da ich eben bei einer anderen Bike-Teile-Suche ziemliches Glück hatte, bin ich trotzdem raus, also Feuer frei, wenn er neu eingestellt wird


----------



## hoeckle (7. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> nee, nee... die liebste war beim i2k schon seeehr tolerant. ich will den bogen mal nicht überspannen ;-)


 

Also ich würde mich erbarmen und den i-2k retten....


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Das würde so einige Ungereimtheiten in der letzten Zeit bei eBay erklären. Aber seitdem Paypal zur Bank mutiert ist, geht es mit dem Service echt bergab. Ich kann nur jedem davon abraten...



Ich auch! Konnte auch eimal nicht über Paypal überweisen obwohl alles in Ordnung war!!! Fand ich zum :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (7. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das wäre aber eine frechheit, denn ich finde das durchaus legitim!



Es verstösst aber gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen von PayPal. Und wer PP nutzen will der soll sich an die Regeln halten, ...oder PP eben nicht nutzen.

Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## kingmoe (8. Januar 2008)

Wieder jemand, der den Wunsch nach Überseeversand partout nicht erfüllen wollte. Ich hatte ihm 50,- US$ Mindestgebot von mir garantiert. Selbst Schuld...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260198777535

GT HR Nabe, rot eloxiert, 15,- US$


----------



## tomasius (8. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-TEQUESTA_W0QQitemZ360012124738QQihZ023QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

   

... aber meinen Vorsatz für 2008 kann ich doch nicht jetzt schon brechen.  

Tom


----------



## chrrup150 (8. Januar 2008)

der vorsatz hatt doch dann immerhin 7 tage gehalten


----------



## SuperEva (8. Januar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-TEQUESTA_W0QQitemZ360012124738QQihZ023QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das GT Tequesta war mein allererstes MTB, Neukauf 1992, nach 1000km im Gelände war es Schrottreif: Pedale schon nach 14Tagen (Plastik), Lager, Tretlager, Steuerkopflager, Schaltwerk, Speichenbrüche ein nach der anderen. Preis Damals 500DM und das Rad war sehr schwer. Nach dem Tequesta kam das GT Bravado da merkte man schon einen grossen Unterschied im Rahmen, beim Tequesta ist wahrscheinlich nur das Rohr aus Cromo (oder wie das damals hiess)wo der Aufkleber drauf ist der Rest ist Wasserleitungsrohr.

Das Bike ist ein Einsteigerbike mit Billigstkomponenten. Ich versteh nicht warum ihr auf alles Flippt wo nur GT drauf steht, und dabei ist die Gabel nicht einmal Original.


----------



## jedinightmare (8. Januar 2008)

Endlich mal wieder GT Spin-Wheels in der Bucht. Weiß irgendwer noch, ob da 8- oder 9fach-Ritzel drauf passen oder gab´s die nur in 7fach?

Kriegt man die Unwucht wieder raus? Ich würd die nämlich gerne für meine Frau haben.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Spin-Wheel-Ca...ryZ77584QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (8. Januar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wieder jemand, der den Wunsch nach Überseeversand partout nicht erfüllen wollte. Ich hatte ihm 50,- US$ Mindestgebot von mir garantiert. Selbst Schuld...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260198777535
> 
> GT HR Nabe, rot eloxiert, 15,- US$



Ist das eine Hadley?


----------



## GT-Man (9. Januar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder GT Spin-Wheels in der Bucht. Weiß irgendwer noch, ob da 8- oder 9fach-Ritzel drauf passen oder gab´s die nur in 7fach? Kriegt man die Unwucht wieder raus? Ich würd die nämlich gerne für meine Frau haben.



1. Sind sind zumindest 8-fach kompatibel.
2. Da man sie nicht zentrieren kann, wird man auch die Unwucht nicht rauskriegen.


----------



## kingmoe (9. Januar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> Das Bike ist ein Einsteigerbike mit Billigstkomponenten. Ich versteh nicht warum ihr auf alles Flippt wo nur GT drauf steht, und dabei ist die Gabel nicht einmal Original.



Für mich kann ich antworten: Der Lack isses. 

@DieÖligeKette: Sollte eine sein, ja.


----------



## GT-Man (9. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-XCR-2000...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Am besten ist die Aussage "Most unique bike on e-bay now? MUST SEE!!!" Stimmt, statt dem teamfarbenen Hinterbau hätte er mal lieber den ballburnished Hinterbau montieren sollen. So ist es "vergewaltigt".


----------



## korat (9. Januar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Der Lack isses.



sowas ähnliches wollte ich auch gerade antworten...
aber, eva, 500DM, bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Januar 2008)

noch ein 88er gt zaskar.....    

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-Kul...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

zitat:   Der Rahmen ist Baujahr 1988 ca. Habe das Bike 1990 gekauft, da war der Rahmen ein Auslaufmodell.


----------



## cleiende (9. Januar 2008)

Aber eins muss man ihm lassen:
Er kennt Euch und hat nen klaren Standpunkt: "No Shipo Overseaso"  



GT-Man schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-XCR-2000...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Am besten ist die Aussage "Most unique bike on e-bay now? MUST SEE!!!" Stimmt, statt dem teamfarbenen Hinterbau hätte er mal lieber den ballburnished Hinterbau montieren sollen. So ist es "vergewaltigt".


----------



## laxerone (9. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> noch ein 88er gt zaskar.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-Kul...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> zitat:   Der Rahmen ist Baujahr 1988 ca. Habe das Bike 1990 gekauft, da war der Rahmen ein Auslaufmodell.



lustig, wie der retro kult früchte trägt. ist das erste mal, dass ich sehe das jemand sein rad älter macht als es ist üblich ist doch eher "hab das rad vorgestern gekauft und bin nur einmal um den block gefahren" o.s.ä.


----------



## kingmoe (9. Januar 2008)

Windschnittiges für GROSSE Leute...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150203273744

und für kleine Leute

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160196786904


----------



## GT-Hinterland (9. Januar 2008)

Auch was für große Leute!!!
Der Versand ist zwar etwas teuer, aber sonst ein geiler Rahmen! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GT-ZR-1-0-Road-Racing-Frame-56cm-aluminum-56_W0QQitemZ290196996979QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (9. Januar 2008)

Interessenten für das schwarze 19" Zaskar-Rahmenkit und das rote Zaskar in 18" können sich per Email an schellenbauer wenden und der Meistbietende bekommt's.


Aktuell in der deutschen Bucht findet sich folgendes gut gebrauchtes LTS von 1996 ohne Größenangabe.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Aktuell in der deutschen Bucht findet sich folgendes gut gebrauchtes LTS von 1996 ohne Größenangabe.




es ist ein 16 zöller


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. Januar 2008)

Zaskar X in 14,5"

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZASKAR-X_W0Q...=item190140754635&_trksid=p3286.c49.m20.l1116 <-


----------



## cleiende (9. Januar 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Auch was für große Leute!!!
> Der Versand ist zwar etwas teuer, aber sonst ein geiler Rahmen!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GT-ZR-1-0-Road-Racing-Frame-56cm-aluminum-56_W0QQitemZ290196996979QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



So gross muss man nicht sein, knappe 1,80 reicht. Hab dieselbe Rahmengröße.
Billig wird der Versand wenn Ihr jemanden bei den US Streitkräften in D kennt.


----------



## Bastieeeh (10. Januar 2008)

Das "kleine Schwarze" ist wieder da. SK war 400 Euro. =)


----------



## SpeedyR (10. Januar 2008)

Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet...

18,5 zoll Rahmengrösse ,Dämpfer ist noch nigelnagelneu.Der Rahmen ist von M.Q

Zustand hoto sagt alles.War noch nie im Gelände.






Bei ernstgemeinten Interesse bitte P.M


Ps: Das Zuhause platzt langsam aus allen Nähten.Bald kommt wieder was feines von  GT


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Januar 2008)

Gottseidank viel zu groß für mich!

Schönes Teil!


----------



## Bastieeeh (10. Januar 2008)

Ich bin 1.94m groß - passt der? Ein XCR in L war mir ein Stück zu klein. Zaskar in 19" passt...


----------



## cleiende (10. Januar 2008)

und führe mich nicht in Versuchung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (10. Januar 2008)

Schönes Teil, aber ich habe ja meinen STS


----------



## Bastieeeh (11. Januar 2008)

1991er Zaskar LE 19" BB inkl. XT U-Brake aus den Niederlanden





1998er Zaskar 18" BB inkl. XT Hollowtech Lager





1996er Zaskar LE 18" rot eloxiert


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hätte mal wieder ein "persönliche Warnung" *blinzel*. Dieser Herr möchte zwar def. nicht nach D versenden, allerdings wird eine amerikanische Mitarbeiterin unserer Niederlassung mitbieten und dann aus der subsidiary nach D an mich versenden......

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290196355550&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

Wäre nett wenn es klappen würde und ich das Ding nicht für Unsummen ersteigern müsste (obwohl ich es bezahlen würde ), v.a. weil ich ja sowieso schon 2x Versand bezahlen muss. Wäre halt endlich mal ein 52er! Hoffentlich hält auch stadtneurotiker1 die Flossen still          

VG
Peter


----------



## Janikulus (11. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> 1991er Zaskar LE 19" BB inkl. XT U-Brake aus den Niederlanden






ja... da biete ich mit


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Januar 2008)

ein gt wird immer mehr zur wertanlage. freu freu freu    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290195025244&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


    zu gross

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-TE-QUESTA-Mou...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



kaputt.........   

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-6.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130188312610


----------



## versus (11. Januar 2008)

@peter: na dann mal viel glück. wunderschönes teil !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (11. Januar 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hält auch stadtneurotiker1 die Flossen still



Habe das gleiche bei dir gehofft! (eigentlich hatte ich gehofft dass du ihn nicht findest  - hat ja auch lange gedauert )

Ich habe von ihm auch die gleiche Antwort bekommen und ein 2x Porto Konstrukt ertüftelt.  
Das letzte, dass ich ersteigert habe, hab ich nicht bekommen. Der Verkäufer hat es nämlich offenbar nicht geschafft einen Versand zu arrangieren und ist per mail nicht mehr erreichbar (vom Käufer des Xizang hat er schon eine schlechte Bewertung eingefangen, dem hat er es offenbar auch nicht geschickt). Ich erwarte also nicht mehr dass ich ihn noch kriege. D.h. ich bin auch wieder auf der Suche und deshalb genau wie du auf diesen Rahmen hier spitz!

Auf gutes bieten!

Ps.: falls es dir nur um die Rahmengröße geht. Ich könnte dir ev. ein NOS EDGE Alu in 52 vermitteln. 
Mich selbst interessiert nur Stahl oder Titan.


----------



## GT-Man (12. Januar 2008)

Kaputtes Psyclone:  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=2&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Januar 2008)

Geiler Rahmen und auch nicht teuer 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-Drive-2-0-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sushi


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Januar 2008)

gt-carbon.   

http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-GT-I-DRIVE...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (13. Januar 2008)

El Cheapo 7000er Zaskar
Das gute Ding ging für knapp 140 Euro raus. Der Unterschied zu den Vor-Taiwan-Modellen ist schon erheblich!


----------



## jedinightmare (13. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> El Cheapo 7000er Zaskar
> Das gute Ding ging für knapp 140 Euro raus. Der Unterschied zu den Vor-Taiwan-Modellen ist schon erheblich!



So nen Expert ist schon für unter 90 Euro verramscht worden. Eigentlich irgendwie schade.

Genauso schade, dass mir die hier zu klein ist 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180205126139&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## GT-Hinterland (14. Januar 2008)

*1992er Avalanche aus GB*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Avalanche-92-18-XT-True-Temper-Immaculate-retro-mtb_W0QQitemZ110214100494QQihZ001QQcategoryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wer das GT Edge ti bekommen hat. Die MAin aus USA wollte mir Ihren Ebay Alias nicht nennen....Hab zwar ne Vermutung, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht....455 US$ wären auch noch deutlich innerhalb der Bietgrenze.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290196355550&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

Na wenn nicht freue ich mich eben an 6AL4V Titan aus Italia, der demnächst kommt...

Demnächst mehr....

VG
Peter


----------



## Ketterechts (15. Januar 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *1992er Avalanche aus GB*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Avalanche-92-18-XT-True-Temper-Immaculate-retro-mtb_W0QQitemZ110214100494QQihZ001QQcategoryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wenn jemand sowas sucht - ich werde wohl meins verkaufen - 18" und nicht so gut erhalten wie Mannis`, aber noch sehr ansehnlich - Rahmenset mit 3D Gabel , Steuersatz und Flip-Flop Vorbau - demnächst im Classic Basar - GT Jünger bevorzugt 

Der Versand ist eh viel billiger


----------



## oldschooler (15. Januar 2008)

ich melde mal interesse an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (15. Januar 2008)

Willst Du's dann auch fahren oder gleich wieder verticken?


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Januar 2008)

wunderbares gt in  tollem zustand.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Tandem-cyc...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (15. Januar 2008)

GT i-2K größe L im Bikemarkt

-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=88574&sort=1&cat=all&page=1 <-


----------



## mountymaus (15. Januar 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sowas sucht - ich werde wohl meins verkaufen - 18" und nicht so gut erhalten wie Mannis`, aber noch sehr ansehnlich - Rahmenset mit 3D Gabel , Steuersatz und Flip-Flop Vorbau - demnächst im Classic Basar - GT Jünger bevorzugt
> 
> Der Versand ist eh viel billiger



Tja, zum Hund würde er ja prima passen. Leider ist er nur zu groß für mich


----------



## oldschooler (15. Januar 2008)

@manni:
ich lache später... naja, das adroit is ja jetzt in "gute hände" gekommen...sollte es wieder verkauft werden wird der neue besitzer bestimmt humanere preise verlangen wie ich... wie bei seinen übrigen angeboten *HUST*

wär jedoch froh, wenn hier mal wieder der alltag einkehren würde, denn außer dem zaskar bin ich keiner der schnell zeug wieder vertickt... und das is ja nur, weil ichs für zu groß erachte(te)...

18zoll... das wär ein traum ... ansonsten wird der rahmen mein haus auch nicht mehr verlassen...


----------



## Janikulus (15. Januar 2008)

feines purple RTS aus der Schweiz:
http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=527479736


----------



## jedinightmare (15. Januar 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wer das GT Edge ti bekommen hat. Die MAin aus USA wollte mir Ihren Ebay Alias nicht nennen....Hab zwar ne Vermutung, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht....455 US$ wären auch noch deutlich innerhalb der Bietgrenze.....
> 
> ...




Naja, bei nem Käufer mit NULL Bewertungspunkten wird der Verkäufer wohl auf sich selbst geboten haben... Schade, dass man da bei ebay nix gegen machen kann, regt mich jedesmal auf.


----------



## oldman (15. Januar 2008)

in eigener Sache: in der Bucht steht derzeit ein weisser Force Al Rahmen inkl originaler Chromo Unicrown Gabel....


----------



## Deleted 5247 (15. Januar 2008)

Hier ein echter (Traum-)Klassiker: http://cgi.ebay.de/RARITAT-Eines-de...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (15. Januar 2008)

ts ts ts unglaublich die preisentwicklung bei alten zassis......


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190181168873&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## cleiende (15. Januar 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Hier ein echter (Traum-)Klassiker: http://cgi.ebay.de/RARITAT-Eines-de...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



In der Grösse eher was für Kint & Co.


----------



## jedinightmare (15. Januar 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Hier ein echter (Traum-)Klassiker: http://cgi.ebay.de/RARITAT-Eines-de...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wie geil ist DAS denn??!! Haben will!!

He, Ihr ganzen Syncros-Fanatics:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200190818245


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Januar 2008)

Falsch jedinightmare!

Das Gt EDGE Ti kommt in dieses Forum. DIE Käuferin war meine "Agentin".

VG
Peter



jedinightmare schrieb:


> Naja, bei nem Käufer mit NULL Bewertungspunkten wird der Verkäufer wohl auf sich selbst geboten haben... Schade, dass man da bei ebay nix gegen machen kann, regt mich jedesmal auf.


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Januar 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Falsch jedinightmare!
> 
> Das Gt EDGE Ti kommt in dieses Forum. DIE Käuferin war meine "Agentin".
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch!
Und bei dem Dollarkurs wars ja letztendlich nicht mal teurer als manch ein Zaskar! Zumindest wenn die Portokosten nich allzu hoch sind...  
Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## versus (16. Januar 2008)

glückwunsch peter!!! tolles stück! und was machst du jetzt mit der lottosammlung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Januar 2008)

Danke Danke! Insgesamt hab ich der Dame 345 überwiesen. Dazu halt noch der Versand nach D und Zoll...mal sehen, finde es auch nicht zuuuuu teuer, meine Limit war beim Doppelten) für den Artikel wohlgemerkt.....

Tja die Lottosammlung ist ja eigentlich nur das Mobistar...denn der Belgier hat es nicht geschafft für ein Rahmenset einen Versender zu finden, der weniger als 120 verlangt??? Der mobistar wird aber aufgebaut...bekomme jetzt hoffentlich auch bald mal schwarze 105er STI..

Tja und der der andere Titan Rahmen ist ja ein C- Bike aus 6AL4V Titan, das muss aber in den "Ketzerei...oder was fahrt ihr....."-Thread.

Demnächst mehr...

VG
Peter


----------



## jedinightmare (16. Januar 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Falsch jedinightmare!
> 
> Das Gt EDGE Ti kommt in dieses Forum. DIE Käuferin war meine "Agentin".
> 
> ...



Okay, ich nehme alles zurück , aber der Verdacht lag nahe.


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> kaputt.........
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-6.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130188312610



wäre doch was für nicolai gewesen... ach nee gelb...


----------



## oldman (16. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wäre doch was für nicolai gewesen... ach nee gelb...



der ist doch paputt, dann doch lieber den gelben blitz


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> der ist doch paputt, dann doch lieber den gelben blitz



aber der war doch original - dann haste wohl doch nur das ersatzrad von jimi bekommen....


----------



## Ketterechts (16. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Tandem-cycle_W0QQitemZ290196293639QQihZ019QQcategoryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Warum gibt es sowas nie in Deutschland  

Und dann noch der Preis


----------



## alf2 (16. Januar 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Das Gt EDGE Ti kommt in dieses Forum. DIE Käuferin war meine "Agentin".



Dann auch von mir herzliche Gratulation!
Ich muss wohl noch ein bisschen suchen! 

lg Andreas


----------



## masta2006 (17. Januar 2008)

GT Tempest zu verkaufen!! Von mir! http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Tempest-24-Ga...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zaskar-le (17. Januar 2008)

Nanu? Hat GT Deutschland nicht gesagt, das Jubi-Zaskar kommt mit Disc- UND Cantiaufnahmen? Der Anbieter schreibt hier: nur Disc. Die Ausrufezeichen deuten ja an, dass es eine entschiedene Aussage ist. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-20th-Anniversary-Re-Issue-2008_W0QQitemZ110215688430QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich dachte eigentlich... Jetzt doch ohne Cantis?
Außerdem steht doch im anderen Fred, dass alle verkauft sein sollen?


----------



## chrrup150 (17. Januar 2008)

da darfste nix drauf geben. der hatt den rahmen schon reingesetzt als er noch nichtmal vorgstellt war!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (17. Januar 2008)

So ein Schurke...


----------



## cleiende (17. Januar 2008)

Ist aber GT Händler in DA. Für uns in Rhein-Main mit der "Barzahlung bei Abholung" Option u.U. interessant.
Wenn nicht liefernd oder anders als beschrieben -> §


----------



## zaskar-le (17. Januar 2008)

Mir ist ja auch aufgefallen, dass er schon einige Male versucht hat, den Rahmen bei ebay zu verhökern. Er hat auch immer die selben Fotos genutzt.
In diesem Zusammenhang irritiert mich eigentlich eher, dass bei seinen früheren Verkaufsanzeigen unter dem Bild ein deutlicher Zusatz stand "Achtung: entgegen der Abbildung wird der Rahmen Canti- UND Disc-Aufnahmen haben; Abbildung ist Prototyp".
Das Bild ist geblieben, die Bildunterschrift nun weg, der Autionstext eindeutig und mit Ausrufezeichen. 
Ich denke doch eigentlich schon, dass er weiß, was er da schreibt. Und wenn er GT-Händler ist...
Was soll man nun davon halten? Komische Sache...
An diesen Rahmen gehören einfach keine Scheiben...


----------



## Bastieeeh (17. Januar 2008)

> An diesen Rahmen gehören einfach keine Scheiben...



Wieso denn nicht? Ich denke an diesen Rahmen gehört gerade eine Scheibe dran. Best of both worlds! Tolles Material und tolle Geometrie gepaart mit den modernen Schmankerln der Neuzeit (abgesehen mal vom integrierten Steuersatz).


----------



## Kint (18. Januar 2008)

TEAM GT 1998 TRACK PURSUIT FRAME! ACTUAL TEAM USA FRAME


2 mal idrive pro carbon 
http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-GT-I-DRIVE...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-GT-I-DRIVE...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## marc077 (18. Januar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Mir ist ja auch aufgefallen, dass er schon einige Male versucht hat, den Rahmen bei ebay zu verhökern. Er hat auch immer die selben Fotos genutzt.
> In diesem Zusammenhang irritiert mich eigentlich eher, dass bei seinen früheren Verkaufsanzeigen unter dem Bild ein deutlicher Zusatz stand "Achtung: entgegen der Abbildung wird der Rahmen Canti- UND Disc-Aufnahmen haben; Abbildung ist Prototyp".
> Das Bild ist .......



Hallo Jungs.
Also, ich werde bzw. kann mal naechste Woche in den velocity Laden gehen, da ich hier in Darmstadt noch residiere. Wenn ich Fotos machen darf, stell ich sie hier rein 

Gruss und schoenes Wochenende,

Marc


----------



## cleiende (18. Januar 2008)

marc077 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs.
> Also, ich werde bzw. kann mal naechste Woche in den velocity Laden gehen, da ich hier in Darmstadt noch residiere. Wenn ich Fotos machen darf, stell ich sie hier rein
> 
> Gruss und schoenes Wochenende,
> ...



Brauchst nicht hinzugehen, war schonmal letzte Woche da. Kein Jubi-Zaskar im Laden. Aber GT haben sie definitiv.


----------



## GT-Man (18. Januar 2008)

cyclery meinte, dass die Jubi-Zassis frühestens Ende Januar eintreffen werden (bei GT selber?). Also kann da auch noch keiner im Laden stehen. Weitere Infos sollen nächste Woche von GT selber kommen.


----------



## oldschooler (18. Januar 2008)

disc an dieser schönheit is mehr als deplaziert...  zudem dann am besten noch 120mm federweg....

ohh...wenn ich doch nur viel mehr geld hätte.... er is sooo verdammt schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (18. Januar 2008)

das nimmt gar kein ende.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190181168873&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## oldman (18. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht? Ich denke an diesen Rahmen gehört gerade eine Scheibe dran. Best of both worlds! Tolles Material und tolle Geometrie gepaart mit den modernen Schmankerln der Neuzeit (abgesehen mal vom integrierten Steuersatz).



genau. felgenbremsen an einem rahmen des 21. jahrhunderts? nee. 65mm federweg? nee
wenn canti und 65mm federweg, dann halt was aus den 90ern.


----------



## Janikulus (18. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das nimmt gar kein ende.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190181168873&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009



ich bin raus... wird langsam echt zu teuer das zeug


----------



## kingmoe (18. Januar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich bin raus... wird langsam echt zu teuer das zeug



Wenn er neu wäre, ok... Aber so ist der schon echt teuer. Irgendwie scheint mir die Bieterübersicht auch merkwürdig, da pusht doch jemand immer wieder in kleinen Schritten. Das macht nur ein Idiot, falls er den Rahmen wirklich haben will


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Januar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wenn er neu wäre, ok... Aber so ist der schon echt teuer. Irgendwie scheint mir die Bieterübersicht auch merkwürdig, da pusht doch jemand immer wieder in kleinen Schritten. Das macht nur ein Idiot, falls er den Rahmen wirklich haben will




der mag zwar recht teuer sein, aber mit orginal decals ist das teil immer noch ein traum.


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Januar 2008)

Ich bin nur froh, das wir letztes Jahr so ein schönes GT Treffen hatten und ich nur nette Leute, so wie Peter einer ist, kennengelernt habe.  Da war Gewinnoptimierung kein Thema. 
btw. Mein 1991er Zaskar ist in mindestens ebenso guter Verfassung gewesen und wird es bald wieder sein.

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Januar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> und wird es bald wieder sein.



bist du denn schon weiter gekommen ?


----------



## tomasius (19. Januar 2008)

Ist das interessant?   Ich stehe ja mehr auf Hardtails.  







http://cgi.ebay.com/1999-LTS-GT-BICYCLE-REBUILD-KIT-PARTS-190A_W0QQitemZ290198922967QQihZ019QQcategoryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






http://cgi.ebay.com/I-DRIVE-MOUNTAIN-BICYCLE-BOTTOM-BRACKET-SHELL-PART-62A_W0QQitemZ110216142888QQihZ001QQcategoryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Er hat noch weitere GT Teile (Rahmen), u.a.






http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-SLIPSTREAM-STREAMLINE-CRUISER-BICYCLE-FRAME-GT02_W0QQitemZ300191883187QQihZ020QQcategoryZ106945QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem







http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-TEMPEST-H-T-ALUMINUM-MOUNTAIN-BICYCLE-FRAME-GT01_W0QQitemZ300191882739QQihZ020QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## GT-Man (19. Januar 2008)

Aber alle leider etwas zu groß.


----------



## oldman (19. Januar 2008)

moin,

bei retrobike.co.uk wird gerade ein komplettes 92er richter für 70 königinnen vertickt... nur so am rande erwähnt


----------



## Kint (19. Januar 2008)

jaja die tommies. wissen halt nicht zu schätzen was se ham...:
hier ein rickter
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Rickter_W0...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

dort ein richtor....;-))


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> jaja die tommies. wissen halt nicht zu schätzen was se ham...:
> hier ein rickter
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Rickter_W0...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> dort ein richtor....;-))


----------



## korat (19. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> hier ein rickter



jetzt wissen wir wenigstens, wie sie es dort aussprechen.


----------



## Bastieeeh (20. Januar 2008)

Was ist denn nur mit euch los? Zuerst wollen es alle und dann kräht kein Hahn mehr danach!

Leider ging bei mir finanziell nicht mehr. Wer immer Korteks ist, ich hoffe es ist im Forum gelandet... Moe, wolltest du nicht richtig groß was bieten?


----------



## Kint (20. Januar 2008)

naja 300 is ja jetzt nicht soo das schnäppchen.is ok vor allem in dem zustand, aber trotzdem.


----------



## cleiende (20. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> jaja die tommies. wissen halt nicht zu schätzen was se ham...:
> hier ein rickter
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Rickter_W0...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> dort ein richtor....;-))



Tja, "cash on collection". Wenig Arbeit damit, wenig Ertrag ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masta2006 (20. Januar 2008)

GT Chopper Zu verkaufen: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Kustom-Cruise...ryZ74468QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (20. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Was ist denn nur mit euch los? Zuerst wollen es alle und dann kräht kein Hahn mehr danach!
> 
> Leider ging bei mir finanziell nicht mehr. Wer immer Korteks ist, ich hoffe es ist im Forum gelandet... Moe, wolltest du nicht richtig groß was bieten?



Zum einen ist der Preis ok, aber kein Schnapper, zum anderen hat der Mann Pech gehabt, dass wir beschlossen haben, ein 2. Kinderzimmer einzurichten -> Noch weniger Platz!  

Hm, aber bei den gaaanz alten GT mussich wohl nochmal heimlich mitbieten - im Rahmen der Vernunft


----------



## salzbrezel (20. Januar 2008)

170â¬ fÃ¼r einen Tempest-Rahmen mit Beule? Das stimmt doch nicht...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=89224&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## GT-Hinterland (20. Januar 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> 170 für einen Tempest-Rahmen mit Beule? Das stimmt doch nicht...
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=89224&sort=1&cat=all&page=1



Da ist mein Zaskar ja billig gegen!


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Januar 2008)

3....2...1....MEINS:     

für nen echt juten preis.    

danke an oldman für die info.






@tomasius: ich hoffe du hast noch nen satz richter decals für mich.


----------



## oldman (20. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> 3....2...1....MEINS:
> 
> für nen echt juten preis.
> 
> ...



das ist die fuhre von retrobike.uk, gelle? war ja vom preis mehr als überrascht, ist ja komplett...
viel spass damit


----------



## Kint (20. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> 3....2...1....MEINS:
> 
> für nen echt juten preis.
> 
> ...



falls dus schlachtest würd eich den sattel nehmen...aber ich denke es bleibt original oder ?

schöne präsentation eines sts 2 :

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-18-Carbo...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (20. Januar 2008)

GT STS XCR-1000 i-drive Größe XL


----------



## cleiende (20. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> schöne präsentation eines sts 2 :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-18-Carbo...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Schei$$e, den könnte ich in 6 Wochen selber abholen. Aber - ich habe mittlerweile genug GTs und keinen Platz mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (20. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> GT STS XCR-1000 i-drive Größe XL



den hatte ich evtl für mich vorgesehen - ist euch allen eh zu grooooß


----------



## oldman (20. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> den hatte ich evtl für mich vorgesehen - ist euch allen eh zu grooooß



@kint: JUST DO IT!!!


----------



## Bastieeeh (20. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> den hatte ich evtl für mich vorgesehen - ist euch allen eh zu grooooß



Ha! Ich glaub der ist dir zu klein und mir passt er genau.  

Aber ich hab momentan eh andere Löcher, die es mit Geld zu stopfen gilt - von daher stimmt ich Oldman zu.


----------



## Kint (20. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Aber ich hab momentan eh andere Löcher, die es mit Geld zu stopfen gilt - von daher stimmt ich Oldman zu.



puh - einer raus bleiben noch xxxxx


----------



## Kint (20. Januar 2008)

gratulation hoeckle...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290198679930


----------



## cleiende (20. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> gratulation hoeckle...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290198679930



Und wenn der Verkäufer rummacht hole ich ihn Dir gerne nächste Woche ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (20. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @tomasius: ich hoffe du hast noch nen satz richter decals für mich.



da sind doch noch alle drauf?!  
aber wenn du es wirklich rasierst, ist deine aufgabe natürlich die möglichst gute dokumentation des vorhandenen. ich hab zwar schon gute fotos, aber man kann nie genug und vor allem genug gute fotos haben!
wenn man die schatten noch richtig gut erkennen kann, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar für schriftbilder.

aber glückwunsch natürlich! jetzt hast du beide, so schnell kann man durch sein mit einer modellreihe, davon können die armen zaskaristen nur träumen!


----------



## hoeckle (20. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> gratulation hoeckle...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290198679930


 
Danke..  



cleiende schrieb:


> Und wenn der Verkäufer rummacht hole ich ihn Dir gerne nächste Woche ab.


 

Auch Danke und hast ne PN.....


----------



## kingmoe (21. Januar 2008)

Sauber hockle!  
Jetzt ist er wenigtsnes von Schwamm aufgesorgen worden!  

Unsere Kleine ist seit gestern abend krank, ich konnte also nicht mehr live mitbieten und habe deshalb so lange vor Ende bieten müssen. Des einen Freud...
Aber so ist er wenigstens in guten Händen.


----------



## hoeckle (21. Januar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Sauber hockle!
> Jetzt ist er wenigtsnes von Schwamm aufgesorgen worden!
> 
> Unsere Kleine ist seit gestern abend krank, ich konnte also nicht mehr live mitbieten und habe deshalb so lange vor Ende bieten müssen. Des einen Freud...
> Aber so ist er wenigstens in guten Händen.


 
Das tut mir leid. Schicke liebe Genesungswünsche und hoffe das es nix schlimmes ist. 

Möchte jetzt mal was loswerden. Es ist wirklich sehr schön hier im kleinen gallischen Dorf. Speziell in letzter Zeit (s. a. den Classicwettbewerb u.a.) habe ich  ein wenig die Freude daran verloren hier im Forum zu sein. Das einzige was mich hier noch hielt ward ihr. Deshalb:

Danke für die spontane Hilfsbereitschaft und die neidfreie (und wenn, dann positive)Freude darüber das es hier gelandet ist. (ich erlaube mir laut zu sprechen flo)


----------



## Deleted 5247 (21. Januar 2008)

Na, da wird sich der Verkäufer aber freuen, der Sofort-Kaufpreis lag tagelang bei 70,- Euro: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330204779783&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

Schade, hätte gerne zugeschlagen und wieder einen verschwurbelten Singlespeeder für den Wettbewerb, in Anlehnung an das Modell "Chief" von Felt mit beige/braunem Sattel, Griffen, roten Cruiser Felgen mit 140 Speichen und Schwalbe Fat Frank Reifen in creme gebaut.


----------



## tomasius (21. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-SLIPSTREAM-S...yZ106945QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

shipping cost to Germany is $125.95 USPS thank you  

@hoeckle:






... und noch ein Grund über Ostern zu kommen!  - Glückwunsch.  

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Januar 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Na, da wird sich der Verkäufer aber freuen, der Sofort-Kaufpreis lag tagelang bei 70,- Euro: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330204779783&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014



Das wird er definitiv, isn Kumpel von mir, den Rahmen hab ich selbst beschichten lassen. War auch schon hier im Forum zu sehen


----------



## Storck74 (21. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-MTB...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das ist doch KEIN Zaskar oder  

Markus


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Januar 2008)

Warum sollte es kein Zaskar sein?


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-MTB...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Das ist doch KEIN Zaskar oder
> 
> Markus



das ist definitiv eins. alles stimmt. rahmennummer, tt design, gt logo platte, ausfallenden, sogar die decals dürften originale 94er sein. 

und hoeckle, keine angst hier darfste schreien.... flo hat hier nue bedingt einfluss auf den umgangston....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. Januar 2008)

allerdings ist das eins und zwar ein schönes !!!
ink blue eloxiert, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

von wegen purple...


----------



## Backfisch (22. Januar 2008)

Kein GT, aber wer für sein Retrobike noch 1987/1988er XT-Cantihebel braucht, hier sind welche, die dank schlechter Beschreibung billig werden könnten.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Bremsheb...yZ100245QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hoeckle (22. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> und hoeckle, keine angst hier darfste schreien.... flo hat hier nue bedingt einfluss auf den umgangston....


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> GT STS XCR-1000 i-drive GrÃ¶Ãe XL





bin raus, das bike hat 3 stunden vor schluss die 300â¬ grenze durchbrochen, das wird imho noch abgehen wie'n zÃ¤ppfchen. wÃ¤re schÃ¶n gewesen, aber ich verlagere meine rpioritÃ¤ten - allen die da noch dran sind viel glÃ¼ck...

hm 402 â¬ eigentlich nen schnapper, aber nur fÃ¼r haben will...


----------



## planetsmasher (22. Januar 2008)

Tach zusammen!
Hi Kint!

jetzt kann ich auch endlich mitreden 
das STS XCR ging gerade an mich. War aber eher so ein "Affekt-Kauf". War eignentlich auf der Such nach was ganz andrem.
Vorschläge im Forum was man aus dem Prachtstück machen sollte?
Wie Retro darfs sein? Ist Ende der 90er eigentlich schon retro?
Fragen über Fragen...

Gruss

PS


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2008)

glückwunsch und willkommen in der familie !

ein guter preis finde ich und allzu oft findet man den in diesem (vorausgesetzt, die beschreibung stimmt) zustand wohl nicht mehr.

ich finde das schätzchen kann ruhiog mit halbwegs aktuellen parts bestückt und v. a. gefahren werden.

halt uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## hoeckle (22. Januar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> Hi Kint!
> 
> jetzt kann ich auch endlich mitreden
> ...


 

Nein und Nein.... Es ist nicht alt genug für klassisch und auch nicht jung genug für retro... Twillightzone  

Kannst also aufbautechnisch alle Perversitäten damit machen... 

Natürlich auch Glückwunsch...


----------



## planetsmasher (22. Januar 2008)

Also dann mal sehen was die Bucht so hergibt.
Aber es herrscht schon Einigkeit dass es mehr in Richtung CC-Feile gehen sollte, oder?
Ich weiss noch nicht mal wieviel Federweg das Baby hat. Eigentlich ist es fast ein Skandal, dass ich die Auktion gewonnen hab *fg*


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

richtig - skandal !!!! naja ich habe meine prioritäten verschoben. sonst hätteste das niemals nicht so billig bekommen - wer mich kennt weiss das !. aber dann werde ich mal meine entgangene freude damit kompensieren indem ich dir ein wenig auf die sprünge helfe... der rahmen hat 11cm fw, soviel dazu. neupreis des bikes 11999 DM. rahmen ist aus FAT44 carbonfasern in singletube bauweise durch 6061 T6 muffen gezogen - ja handmade in ussa isser auch. 

hier der katalogtext mit der original spec list - klicken für groß...:





viel spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. Januar 2008)

aber jetzt bitte keine 110mm gabel einbauen. der aufbau muss unbedingt richtung cc gehen. die xcrs sind trotz teilweise nahezu 120mm fw hinten mit max. 100mm vorne am besten zu fahren (cc).
meiner meinung nach sind sogar 80mm (siehe sid kints post) die erste wahl !


----------



## Tiensy (22. Januar 2008)

Zaskar 16" BB von der Insel: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-16-...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## planetsmasher (22. Januar 2008)

okay Leute Entwarnung - ich hatte niemals vor nen"Freerider" aus dem großen Schwarzen zu machen. 
Max, 100mm Federweg vorne ist klar.
Rest so leicht wie möglich im bezahlbaren Bereich.
Und so wenig Shimano wie möglich...
Wird aber wohl dauern bis ich das alles zusammen hab.
@Kint - ich melds dann schon mal für den Userbike Contest 2009 an *g*


----------



## planetsmasher (22. Januar 2008)

Eines noch - und dann bin ich erstmal aus dem ebay-thread raus:
gibts beim STS XCR auch neuralgische Stellen wie die Tretlagerbereich-Muffe beim Ur-STS? Worauf sollte ich direkt bei Abholung achten?

PS


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Eines noch - und dann bin ich erstmal aus dem ebay-thread raus:
> gibts beim STS XCR auch neuralgische Stellen wie die Tretlagerbereich-Muffe beim Ur-STS? Worauf sollte ich direkt bei Abholung achten?
> 
> PS



jedwede risse, macken etc

ich kann dir leider nicht sagen was die neuralgischen stellen sind, ausser das s jede muffe beim sts schon gerissen ist, und jede faser reissen kann. ich würde speziell alle alu teile nach haarissen untersuchen und schauen ob an den stellen schlacuh / muffe irgendwo stellen sind die nach auflösung der schichten aussehen, oder die verschoben sind oder ähnliches. 

generell der dom war immer etwas anfällig bei allen modellen, ich dnke die aufnahmen im schlauch dafür sind auch heikel. tretlagerbereich, steuerohr nach rissen. sowie die muffe des excenters. 

den hinterbau bekommste zur noct nach - ich für meinen teil hätte mir eh einen mit disc tabs besorgt.. gibts grade bei ebay.


----------



## GTdanni (22. Januar 2008)

Achten solltest du darauf wieviel GT der Typ noch liegen hat. 
Er verkauft ja schon seit Jahren ein STS nach dem anderen. 

Aber erstmal Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Rad zu dem guten Preis. 
Ich hoffe du bist groß genug für das 20" Gerät. 
Von Stellen wie an den Muffen am STS 1/2 hab ich noch nichts gehört aber ich glaube da haut dich der STSFREAK nicht übers Ohr. 

Wenn du es hast berichte bitte. 

Cu Danni / Der auch mit einem viertel Auge auf das Rad geschaut hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (22. Januar 2008)

18 Zoll GT STS DS inkl. Hope Steuersatz und neuem RS Super Deluxe


----------



## Frazer (23. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> 18 Zoll GT STS DS inkl. Hope Steuersatz und neuem RS Super Deluxe






Wenn ich nicht gerade meine GTs abtreten müsste, wäre das echt eine Bereicherung.... auf den Rahmen war ich schon scharf, als er grad neu in den Handel kam...  

Wie sollte ich einen möglichen ebay-Zuschlag nur meiner Frau erklären???


----------



## hoeckle (23. Januar 2008)

Frazer schrieb:


> Wie sollte ich einen möglichen ebay-Zuschlag nur meiner Frau erklären???


 
Ich liebe dich! Und besser als eine Geliebte!!!


----------



## Frazer (23. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Ich liebe dich! Und besser als eine Geliebte!!!



Gutes Argument, aber das hab ich schon in der vergangenen Woche benötigt, als "plötzlich" ein paar Lightweights im Flur standen.... und sie die Abbuchung von meinem Konto gesehen hat...  

Bin gespannt, wo der Rahmen so preislich landen wird. Ich tippe mal auf um die 600,- .


----------



## Bastieeeh (23. Januar 2008)

> Bin gespannt, wo der Rahmen so preislich landen wird. Ich tippe mal auf um die 600,- â¬.



Ist das jetzt eine Ansage?!?


----------



## hoeckle (23. Januar 2008)

Frazer schrieb:


> Gutes Argument, aber das hab ich schon in der vergangenen Woche benÃ¶tigt, als "plÃ¶tzlich" ein paar Lightweights im Flur standen.... und sie die Abbuchung von meinem Konto gesehen hat...
> 
> Bin gespannt, wo der Rahmen so preislich landen wird. Ich tippe mal auf um die 600,- â¬.


 
Selber schuld, wenn man so frÃ¼h sein Pulver verschiesst und ungeschickt hantiert....


----------



## oliversen (23. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> 18 Zoll GT STS DS inkl. Hope Steuersatz und neuem RS Super Deluxe



Hat der Mann da ernsthaft die Sitzstrebe durchloechert um da ne Scheibenbremsaufnahme dran zu "wursteln"???
 

Sachen gibts!

oliversen


----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hat der Mann da ernsthaft die Sitzstrebe durchloechert um da ne Scheibenbremsaufnahme dran zu "wursteln"???
> 
> 
> Sachen gibts!
> ...



is leider viel zu häufig der fall. hält aber eigentlich ganz gut - afaik wurde der lts adapter dens von gt gegeben haben soll (?) oder anders wurden die adapter die ich schon als original von gt angepriesen gesehen habe auch mit zwei löchern im ausfallende befestigt. sieht dem betd adapter ( http://www.betd.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=118&Name=GT+Rear+Disc+Mounts ) übrigens verblüffend ähnlich bzw anders rum...  dieser hier ist aber wenigstens so konzipiert, dass sich der adpater nicht nur auf den schrauben sondern auch übers material abstützt, was schonender fürs ausfallende sein dürfte.


----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2008)

schöner UR-pantera im originallack...:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280194432693&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

könnte günstig werden.

und wollte nicht neulich mal jemand wissen wozu die taboo tikis sind ? hir mal ein komplettbike:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270205808010&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## Janikulus (23. Januar 2008)

manche Rahmen (auch mein STS 1000DS) haben diese Bohrungen von Werk aus schon an den Ausfallenden, eben gerade um den Diskadapter ranschrauben zu können. Funktioniert bei mir bestens!

edit: das ist doch der Rahmen von SpeedyR hier aus dem Forum, siehe Seite 131 oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (23. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> is leider viel zu häufig der fall. hält aber eigentlich ganz gut - afaik wurde der lts adapter dens von gt gegeben haben soll (?) oder anders wurden die adapter die ich schon als original von gt angepriesen gesehen habe auch mit zwei löchern im ausfallende befestigt. sieht dem betd adapter ( http://www.betd.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=118&Name=GT+Rear+Disc+Mounts ) übrigens verblüffend ähnlich bzw anders rum...  dieser hier ist aber wenigstens so konzipiert, dass sich der adpater nicht nur auf den schrauben sondern auch übers material abstützt, was schonender fürs ausfallende sein dürfte.



Na ja, ich lass mich ja gerne eines Besseren belehren... Und wenn`s original sein sollte, dann ist`s sicher in Ordnung. 

Nicht sehr Vertrauen erweckend schaut`s jedoch alle mal aus...
SpeedyR`s Rahmen ist aehnlich, hat jedoch (zumindest auf dem Bild auf Seite 130) keine Bohrungen in der Sitzstrebe.

oliversen


----------



## salzbrezel (23. Januar 2008)

Huhu,

ich werde wohl auf diesen versauten Rahmen bieten:
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Alurahmen-vo...ryZ32508QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wenn der Preis nicht zu hoch wird, will ich mir ein fahrtechnikübe-Bike aufbauen. Dran soll: Black Elite 100mm, Alivio


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. Januar 2008)

Ging dieses GT LTS hier in den Schwamm?


----------



## Frazer (23. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt eine Ansage?!?



Keine Sorge, ich muss mich zurückhalten.


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Januar 2008)

sagt mal ist heut nacht das britische pfund um die hälfte entwertet worden?


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (24. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sagt mal ist heut nacht das britische pfund um die hälfte entwertet worden?
> 
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der steht schon ein paar Tage in der Bucht. Ich bin gespannt, ob er weggeht  

Bei dem Wahnsinn, was im Moment bezahlt wird, würde ich mich nicht wundern. Der rot eloxierte Zaskar-Rahmen ist letztens für über 460 Euro weggegangen


----------



## planetsmasher (24. Januar 2008)

Frazer schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich muss mich zurückhalten.


 
komm schon frazer, schlag zu! der rahmen packt keine 600 Euros mehr. dann machen wir den heidenberg zu zweit mit unseren Plastikbikes unsicher!
wenn Dich Deine Frau wirklich liebt, verzeiht sie Dir  

auf den rahmen war damals jeder scharf. wie auf claudia schiffer. aber der rahmen ist heute immer noch geil.


----------



## Kint (24. Januar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> auf den rahmen war damals jeder scharf. wie auf claudia schiffer. aber der rahmen ist heute immer noch geil.


----------



## Janikulus (24. Januar 2008)

mal wieder ein paar GTs aus F:

http://search.ebay.fr/_W0QQsassZsylvain57120

zwei sehr alte BMX:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/BMX-GT-Chrome-ad...yZ134237QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Velo-BMX-GT-Chro...yZ134237QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (24. Januar 2008)

GT Edge Aero Gabel

-> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Gabel-Edge-Ae...ryZ77602QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


GT Zaskar Race

-> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-RACE-k...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## jedinightmare (24. Januar 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich werde wohl auf diesen versauten Rahmen bieten:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Alurahmen-vo...ryZ32508QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



Sorry, aber der passt (endlich mal) von der Größe her für meine geliebte Ehegattin. Wäre toll, wenn Du ihn mir überlassen könntest!


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> mal wieder ein paar GTs aus F:
> 
> http://search.ebay.fr/_W0QQsassZsylvain57120
> 
> ...



ah, alain! für den sts wollte er damals noch 680 haben. immer noch ein traum das teil, aber man kann doch nicht 3 xcrs haben, oder


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Januar 2008)

wieso denn nicht?
Mama XCR, Papa XCR und den Nachwuchs XCR Jun ior


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> wieso denn nicht?
> Mama XCR, Papa XCR und den Nachwuchs XCR Jun ior



auuuuufhöööören...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (24. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> auuuuufhöööören...



Ja,Ja das kenne ich 
Das ZR2000 ist auch ganz lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (24. Januar 2008)

ach komm das xcr hätt soooo gern wieder ne liebevolle family


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ja,Ja das kenne ich
> Das ZR2000 ist auch ganz lecker



stimmt ! was sind denn das für felgen mit schwarzen bremsflanken


----------



## GT-Hinterland (24. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> stimmt ! was sind denn das für felgen mit schwarzen bremsflanken



Kenne ich auch nicht 
Ich denke ich sollte dort auch mal hinfahren! Volker wie größ war den der Laden der hat ja immernoch viele Schätzchen verborgen. Der war doch mindestens zweimal Unterkellert


----------



## Kint (24. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> stimmt ! was sind denn das für felgen mit schwarzen bremsflanken


zitat:

jantes mavic cxp 23   und wer jetzt fragt was jantes sind ---> leo http://dict.leo.org/


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2008)

ich hatte selbst schon cxp 23 und die waren eben schwarz mit silbernen flanken...
gabs die mir ceramicbeschichtung ?


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2008)

mal was off topic:
hat eigentlich irgendjemand ein xtr schaltwerk aus der 950-952er reihe rumliegen? bräuchte noch eins für das i2k...


----------



## Kint (24. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mal was off topic:
> hat eigentlich irgendjemand ein xtr schaltwerk aus der 950-952er reihe rumliegen? bräuchte noch eins für das i2k...



ja...

wäre aber möglich dass das neuf sich auch auf die (platten ) räder bezieht und e s folglich einfach ne ano flanke is.


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ja...



feinfein. sollte es ggf. auch verkuaft werden können  
du hast eine pm !



Kint schrieb:


> wäre aber möglich dass das neuf sich auch auf die (platten ) räder bezieht und e s folglich einfach ne ano flanke is.



sieht jedenfalls sehr schick aus ! gleich mal nachsehen, ob es die cxp23 auch in ano gibt/gab


----------



## salzbrezel (25. Januar 2008)

> Sorry, aber der passt (endlich mal) von der Größe her für meine geliebte Ehegattin. Wäre toll, wenn Du ihn mir überlassen könntest!



So sei er deiner!


----------



## Frazer (25. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mal was off topic:
> hat eigentlich irgendjemand ein xtr schaltwerk aus der 950-952er reihe rumliegen? bräuchte noch eins für das i2k...



Ich hätte da auch noch eins im Keller rumliegen, relativ wenig benutzt. Ist eigentlich das Ersatzschaltwerk für mein Alltags-MTB, bis ich festgestellt habe, dass nicht das Schaltwerk nach nem Sturz verzogen war, sondern das Schaltauge...  

Also, falls Du es haben willst, ich trete es gerne ab....

@planetsmasher
nee, hab gerad echt keine Kohle mehr übrig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (26. Januar 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, da ist was nicht richtig!
An die Experten: Könnte es sein, dass der Verkäufer unehrlich ist und das hier kein Zaskar ist:





http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Mountainbike...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Kann mir jemand das Baujahr sagen? Was ist das für eine Alu-Legierung? Ist die Gabel gut der ist eine Manitou besser? Wie ist das mit den hydraulischen Discs, machen die viel Ärger? Ich mache hauptsächlich Touren, ist es dafür geeignet? Oder doch lieber ein Fully? Und überhaupt, bin ich mit dem rad schneller, wenn ich mir die Beine rasiere?


----------



## Bastieeeh (26. Januar 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, da ist was nicht richtig!
> An die Experten: Könnte es sein, dass der Verkäufer unehrlich ist und das hier kein Zaskar ist:
> 
> 
> ...



Mich würde interessieren, welche Rahmenhöhe das hat...


----------



## zaskar-le (26. Januar 2008)

WM-Wahn...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (26. Januar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> WM-Wahn...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



:kotz:


----------



## GT-Man (27. Januar 2008)

200 Euro für einen LTS-Hinterbau:  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-STS-Hinte...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (27. Januar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> 200 Euro für einen LTS-Hinterbau:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-STS-Hinte...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Naja, das Teil ist zwar teuer, aber ich finde das trozdem noch angemessen. Das Teil ist immerhin nagelneu - und wenn man einen Hinterbau oder Teile daraus brauchst, ist es schon enorm bequem, ihn einfach komplett auszuwechseln.


----------



## tomasius (27. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Tom


----------



## Deleted 5247 (27. Januar 2008)

Klassisches GT Tequesta Modell für 100,- Euro Sofort-Kaufpreis:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Teqvesta-triple-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Januar 2008)

Ich seh ROT!?!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-GT-Rahm...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (27. Januar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich seh ROT!?!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-GT-Rahm...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das ist doch ein Zaskar, oder nicht? Scheint doch ein flaches Plättchen zu haben, wenn ich recht sehe. Die Größenangabe ist ja nicht eindeutig. Ist das ein 18"? Hat jemand eine Ahnung, aus welchem Jahr der stammen könnte? Habe den VK schon angeschrieben, aber leider noch ohne Antwort.


----------



## zaskar-le (27. Januar 2008)

Ach du Schreck. Tom ist schon dran 
Dann musses was Gutes sein.


----------



## tomasius (27. Januar 2008)




----------



## versus (27. Januar 2008)

ja aber erst der mini.tom, wenn jetzt noch der grosse tom merkt, dass der rahmen besser zu seinem neuen ringle passt


----------



## tomasius (27. Januar 2008)




----------



## tofu1000 (28. Januar 2008)

Zweimal alte Schule von der Insel:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250210424290&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170189567811&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (28. Januar 2008)

der erste is ja yummi yummi


----------



## gnss (28. Januar 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Klassisches GT Tequesta Modell für 100,- Euro Sofort-Kaufpreis:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Teqvesta-triple-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Sieht dem jemand an welche Größe es sein könnte? Ich will nicht warten bis mir der Verkäufer endlich antwortet.


----------



## kingmoe (28. Januar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Sieht dem jemand an welche Größe es sein könnte? Ich will nicht warten bis mir der Verkäufer endlich antwortet.



Also das hier war ein 18", kannst ja mal vergleichen, Steuerohr scheint zu passen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=33406&d=1053363823


----------



## kingmoe (28. Januar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> WM-Wahn...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Warum die Arbeit, kost´ doch fast nix, so ein Design  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300193921615


----------



## Kint (28. Januar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Zaskar, oder nicht? Scheint doch ein flaches Plättchen zu haben, wenn ich recht sehe. Die Größenangabe ist ja nicht eindeutig. Ist das ein 18"? Hat jemand eine Ahnung, aus welchem Jahr der stammen könnte? Habe den VK schon angeschrieben, aber leider noch ohne Antwort.



wennd ie sattlerohrlänge stimmt ist es ein 16er... das kommt mitm steuerrohr auch hin, die gehn ja fats ineinander über. die darstellung lässt den rahmen aber größer aussehen. 18" denk ich eher nein. damm müsste es schon ein 50er sattelrohr mid to top haben


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wennd ie sattlerohrlänge stimmt ist es ein 16er... das kommt mitm steuerrohr auch hin, die gehn ja fats ineinander über. die darstellung lässt den rahmen aber größer aussehen. 18" denk ich eher nein. damm müsste es schon ein 50er sattelrohr mid to top haben



Danke Kint  
Er schrieb mir grad: c-c Lager-OR 40,5, c-ok sitzrohr 48,0.


----------



## Kint (28. Januar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Danke Kint
> Er schrieb mir grad: c-c Lager-OR 40,5, c-ok sitzrohr 48,0.



16 zoll. oder vielmehr 15,94...


----------



## Deleted61137 (29. Januar 2008)

Zwar kein GT aber Tri-Angle

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150210788629&indexURL=4#ebayphotohosting <-


----------



## bikegeissel (29. Januar 2008)

Hmmm....
Ist das der richtige Thread?
Palomar für Riesen? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110219241415


----------



## kingmoe (29. Januar 2008)

bikegeissel schrieb:


> Hmmm....
> Ist das der richtige Thread?
> Palomar für Riesen?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110219241415



Erik, fass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (29. Januar 2008)

GT Lobo Aluminium (Grösse "M") aus UK mit Versand nach Deutschland:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Lobo-1000DH-f...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


----------



## hoeckle (29. Januar 2008)

Wer wars.... 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=91150


----------



## versus (29. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Wr wars....
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=91150



149 euroooooo????    
das wäre doch eine super stadtflitze geworden...


----------



## versus (29. Januar 2008)

da isser wieder:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150203638925&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

der wurde doch beim letzten mal verkauft, oder nicht ?


----------



## Kruko (29. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> 149 euroooooo????
> das wäre doch eine super stadtflitze geworden...



Tröste Dich, war nur das Rahmenset ohne Schaltung. So wie auf dem Bild sollte das gute Stück 249,- kosten.


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Januar 2008)

Und wenn ich dann überlege was Insas Karakoram gekostet hat... 

Und das war komplett und in super Zustand!


----------



## versus (29. Januar 2008)

trotzdem billisch wenn der zustand wie beschrieben war. und das t.s. finde ich immer noch wunderschön


----------



## Kint (29. Januar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Erik, fass!



schreibt der typ der die ganzen großen dinger bei ebay abgrast sich nich mit "q"? mir war so....


----------



## versus (29. Januar 2008)

*q*ingmoe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (29. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> *q*ingmoe



ja genau.... hab dir auch  grade gemailt...


----------



## stefan9113 (29. Januar 2008)

Hi alle,

ich glaube da werd ich mich mal dran versuchen ...

GT Lobo Aluminium (Grösse "M") aus UK mit Versand nach Deutschland 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150211010598&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Bastieeeh (29. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> da isser wieder:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150203638925&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123
> 
> der wurde doch beim letzten mal verkauft, oder nicht ?



Das war doch kein wirkliches Xizang und ging schon ewig bei eBay hin und her, oder irre ich mich? War da nicht irgendwas mit krummem Sitzrohr, häßlichen Schweißnäten, usw?


----------



## Bursar (29. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube, der war auch schon mal bei ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Palomar-Cr-Mo...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Wie würdet ihr den einschätzen, XC geeignet oder doch eher Stadtflitzer/Tour?


----------



## hoeckle (29. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Das war doch kein wirkliches Xizang und ging schon ewig bei eBay hin und her, oder irre ich mich? War da nicht irgendwas mit krummem Sitzrohr, häßlichen Schweißnäten, usw?


 
JA, da irrst Du!   Das war der, der mit " a bit of Chainsuck" aus dem Reich des Superbösen kam...


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190194251604&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (29. Januar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190194251604&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009



Na wer aus der Gemeinde hier war denn da so fair, den Unbeleckten aufzuklären?


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Na wer aus der Gemeinde hier war denn da so fair, den Unbeleckten aufzuklären?



Der hätte so PERFEKT gepasst. Ich habe die ganze letzte Nacht kaum geschlafen, weil ich gedanklich schon beim Aufbauen war. 
Aber wir müssen uns ja nicht ärgern.
Schließlich wurde der Artikel ja "zerstört"    :kotz: 

Wenn ICH mal was finde


----------



## tofu1000 (29. Januar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Der hätte so PERFEKT gepasst. Ich habe die ganze letzte Nacht kaum geschlafen, weil ich gedanklich schon beim Aufbauen war.
> Aber wir müssen uns ja nicht ärgern.
> Schließlich wurde der Artikel ja "zerstört"    :kotz:
> 
> Wenn ICH mal was finde


 
Vielleicht ist die Frage auch: Auf welches unmoralische Angebot ist der Verkäufer wohl eingegangen?? Na, wer hat ihn?


----------



## versus (29. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Das war doch kein wirkliches Xizang und ging schon ewig bei eBay hin und her, oder irre ich mich? War da nicht irgendwas mit krummem Sitzrohr, häßlichen Schweißnäten, usw?



der verkäufer (merlintandem) hat ihn mir damals vor der nase weggeschnappt. ein glück, denn seither versucht er ihn verzweifelt wieder zu verkaufen ("a bit of a chainsuck..."), aber ohne erfolg. dazu auch das hier (ein alter post in diesem thread) 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4143634&postcount=2710


----------



## chrrup150 (29. Januar 2008)

Mal wieder ne Kuroisität: Ein 24" GT Easton titan fully 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Easton-mount...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. Januar 2008)

Schöner ZaskarLE Rahmen in 16" 

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-GT-Zaskar-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## Janikulus (30. Januar 2008)

geht das jetzt nicht zu weit?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270205211955&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=017


----------



## Storck74 (30. Januar 2008)

War der schon?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-18in-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (30. Januar 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> War der schon?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-18in-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



" I absolutely love this frame but I am selling it to purchase an engagement ring. "

Kann man den Mann nicht irgendwie vor sich selbst schützen?


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> War der schon?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-18in-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



MEINER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck74 (30. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> MEINER



Wie jetzt  
Soll es deiner werden, dann schieben wir den Preis gegenseitig hoch  

Markus


----------



## kingmoe (30. Januar 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> War der schon?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-18in-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wieviele Trauringe könnte er alleine aus der Sitzstrebe machen...
War nur Spaß


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt
> Soll es deiner werden, dann schieben wir den Preis gegenseitig hoch
> 
> Markus



richtig! du hast zu dem thema eine pm


----------



## hoeckle (30. Januar 2008)

Da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt???! Popcorn hol... 

Sag mal Tom, Du wolltest doch auch noch einen zweiten. Der würde doch perfekt passen. Dann hast einen ganz frühen und einen ganz späten....


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> richtig! du hast zu dem thema eine pm



Na Volker, willst Du das Projekt jetzt angehen 

Geschmack hast Du Dir ja beim Treffen schon genug geholt


----------



## Storck74 (30. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt???! Popcorn hol...
> 
> Sag mal Tom, Du wolltest doch auch noch einen zweiten. Der würde doch perfekt passen. Dann hast einen ganz frühen und einen ganz späten....



Kannst das Popcorn wieder einpacken! Ich bin raus, sonst  noch jemand

Markus


----------



## hoeckle (30. Januar 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Kannst das Popcorn wieder einpacken! Ich bin raus, sonst  noch jemand
> 
> Markus


 

Markus, daß war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint... Hat aber den Vorteil, daß Du wohl beim nächsten auf Platz 1 der Warteliste stehst, oder ???


*GO VOLKER GO...!!!!*


----------



## Storck74 (30. Januar 2008)

Ich will eher richtung STS  

Markus


----------



## GT-Man (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich sehe da kein STS-Carbon:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-Drive-STS-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (30. Januar 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Schöner ZaskarLE Rahmen in 16"
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-GT-Zaskar-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-




Infiziert ist infiziert... Auf DEN würde ich gerne mal die Hand legen... 

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Januar 2008)

Haben wir vor einem Jahr schon mal versucht, vielleicht klappt es ja jetzt.


----------



## kingmoe (30. Januar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da kein STS-Carbon:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-Drive-STS-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Vielleicht heißt der Farbton des Hauptrahmens "carbon black" oder so...


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Januar 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt
> Soll es deiner werden, dann schieben wir den Preis gegenseitig hoch
> Markus



Dann sind wir jetzt schon drei Anwärter  Na, wer noch?
Für einen Xizang wurde er hier aber erstaunlich spät gepostet.
Die pure Angst vor der Konkurrenz...  

Christian


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Januar 2008)

wehe der macht dann beim wettbewerb mit.........

http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-GT-Zaskar-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich wollte mit dieser rahmenfarbe auftrumpfen. das bike hat mich 1 jahr arbeit gekostet.  

mein rahmen kommt von der insel und hat mich immerhin 123 euro gekostet.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Januar 2008)

Nein, keine Angst!

Nächstes Jahr gewinnen wir dann die Kategorien Hardtail und Klassik. 

Ich hoffe, das dieser auch nicht allzu teuer wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (30. Januar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr gewinnen wir dann die Kategorien Hardtail und Klassik.


 

Soso...! Und was macht dich da so sicher....


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Dann sind wir jetzt schon drei Anwärter  Na, wer noch?
> Für einen Xizang wurde er hier aber erstaunlich spät gepostet.
> Die pure Angst vor der Konkurrenz...
> 
> Christian



zwei ! zumindest zwei sicher


----------



## jedinightmare (30. Januar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Frage auch: Auf welches unmoralische Angebot ist der Verkäufer wohl eingegangen?? Na, wer hat ihn?



War nicht zuletzt tomasius Höchstbietender?


----------



## tomasius (30. Januar 2008)

> War nicht zuletzt tomasius Höchstbietender?



Du glaubst nicht im Ernst, dass ich den Verkäufer angeschrieben habe, oder? - Oh Mann!    Kein weiterer Kommentar!

Ich habe ihm allerdings nach der Herausnahme geschrieben, dass mir der Rahmen mindestens 500 wert gewesen wäre.   - Eine Antwort habe ich allerdings noch nicht bekommen. Wahrscheinlich repariert er den plötzlich zerstörten Rahmen noch...  
- Muss ich noch erwähnen, dass ich diesen Preis natürlich nie bezahlen würde?  

Tom (kopfschüttel)


----------



## jedinightmare (30. Januar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht im Ernst, dass ich den Verkäufer angeschrieben habe, oder? - Oh Mann!    Kein weiterer Kommentar!
> 
> Ich habe ihm allerdings nach der Herausnahme geschrieben, dass mir der Rahmen mindestens 500 wert gewesen wäre.   - Eine Antwort habe ich allerdings noch nicht bekommen. Wahrscheinlich repariert er den plötzlich zerstörten Rahmen noch...
> - Muss ich noch erwähnen, dass ich diesen Preis natürlich nie bezahlen würde?
> ...



Nein, so war das ja auch gar nicht gemeint (wärst ja auch schön dusselig gewesen, wenn Du ihm das gesagt hättest). Hätte ja sein können, dass Du Dich ausser-ebay-ig mit dem Verkäufer geeinigt hättest oder so. War nicht böse gemeint, sorry, wenn es so geklungen hat!


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Januar 2008)

Tja, den roten Zaskar habe ich ihn abgekauft, dachte ich. Heute habe ich ne Mail bekommen, in der stand: "Mein Bekannter für den ich den Rahmen verkauft habe ist verschwunden, und für den Saufkopp will ich nicht wieder den Kopf hinhalten. Das Geld habe ich zurück überwiesen."
Da ist wohl einer Geldgeil geworden (also ich finde ja einen Preis von 500 so ziemlich übertrieben, 200 sind schon viel dafür).
Nal sehen wenn der Rahmen wieder auftaucht.
DANKE SCHÖN!!!!


----------



## hoeckle (30. Januar 2008)

Na dann zum Trost ein schönes TS...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-Teq...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomasius (30. Januar 2008)

> Tja, den roten Zaskar habe ich ihm abgekauft, dachte ich. Heute habe ich ne Mail bekommen, in der stand: "Mein Bekannter für den ich den Rahmen verkauft habe ist verschwunden, und für den Saufkopp will ich nicht wieder den Kopf hinhalten. Das Geld habe ich zurück überwiesen."
> Da ist wohl einer Geldgeil geworden (also ich finde ja einen Preis von 500 so ziemlich übertrieben, 200 sind schon viel dafür).
> Nal sehen wenn der Rahmen wieder auftaucht.
> DANKE SCHÖN!!!!



@GT-SASSY:



> also ich finde ja einen Preis von 500 so ziemlich übertrieben



Stimmt genau! 



> Da ist wohl einer Geldgeil geworden



Stimmt ebenfalls!

Auch ich sage VIELEN, VIELEN DANK! Das ist schon eine sehr, sehr nette und faire Art!

Für was bedankst du dich eigentlich genau?   

Vielleicht wird die Auktion des Xizang dann ja auch noch vorzeitig beendet. - Hast du eigentlich dieses Modell schon?

Tom


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2008)

bleibt ruhig 

Es bringt doch nichts sich hier gegenseitig zu zerfleischen. 

Viel schlimmer finde ich die Type, dass er nicht zu seinem Wort steht. Erst bietet er den Rahmen an und zieht ihn zurück, weil er Angst hat er bekomme keine 200 Euro dafür. Dann lässt er denjenigen wiederum im Regen stehen und hält sich nicht an Abmachungen um noch mehr Geld zu bekommen. Bei so einer Type könnte ich :kotz:

@ GT-Sassy

Sei froh, wenn Du Dein Geld zurück bekommst. Du hast ja schließlich nichts in der Hand.


----------



## kingmoe (30. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Na dann zum Trost ein schönes TS...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-Teq...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der Vorbau ist schön, vielleicht kaufe ich es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (30. Januar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist schön, vielleicht kaufe ich es.


 
Meinen Segen hast Du, hab ja noch ein schlechtes Gewissen...


----------



## kingmoe (30. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Meinen Segen hast Du, hab ja noch ein schlechtes Gewissen...



Brauchst du nicht haben! Wenn ich ein Rad oder einen Rahmen unbedingt will, dann  landet er auch meistens in meinem Keller


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2008)

ähm. nur damit ich es auch verstanden habe:

sassy hat sich ausserhalb ebay auf 200 mit dem verkäufer geeinigt und das geld überwiesen. tom war zu der zeit höchstbietender. dann hat der verkäufer sassy das geld wieder zurück überwiesen und gesagt, dass er den kopf nicht für seinen versoffenen kumpel hinhalten will. 
soweit richtig ?


----------



## hoeckle (30. Januar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht haben! Wenn ich ein Rad oder einen Rahmen unbedingt will, dann landet er auch meistens in meinem Keller


 
He, Nachmacher...


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Januar 2008)

Ne nicht ganz, ich habe den Rahmen bereits bezahlt als noch keine Gebote drauf waren.


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> als noch keine Gebote drauf waren



das ist eine wichtige zusatzinfo. und warum hat der trottel die auktion dann nicht beendet?


----------



## tomasius (30. Januar 2008)

@versus:

Das ist soweit richtig.  Ich habe dem Verkäufer anschließend dann noch geschrieben, dass mir der Rahmen ca. 500 wert gewesen wäre. - Das war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint.   Wahrscheinlich habe ich dadurch GT-SASSY diesen fairen Deal vermasselt. Ich werde mich in Zukunft nicht mehr so unbedacht in diese "Leider wurde diese Auktion vorzeitig beendet"- Sachen einmischen. 

Die Sache ist für mich damit erledigt. Fazit: Traurig, traurig! 

Das Xizang interessiert mich auch, bieten werde ich aber definitiv nicht.  

Tom (nun schon wieder mit  )


----------



## Bastieeeh (30. Januar 2008)

Was regt ihr euch auf? Wenn ihr dem Käufer x-Hundert Euro versprecht und er keine Ahnung hat, dann läuft es eben für alle schlecht. Wenn ihr alle still gewesen wäret, dann würde der Rahmen jetzt noch bei eBay laufen...


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> und warum hat der trottel die auktion dann nicht beendet?



Viele blicken da glaube ich einfach nicht so schnell durch, und kennen vielleicht auch nicht die Probleme, die daraus erwachsen können. Allerdings, wenn ich mich recht erinnere: auch als Gebote schon drauf waren (MiniTom-Rücknahme und auch tomasius) hat er noch meine Fragen beantwortet, was ich nicht so recht verstehe, wenn der Rahmen eigentlich schon verkauft sein sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. Januar 2008)

habe wir uns alle wieder lieb: fein! 

der rahmen taucht garantiert wieder auf und dann kann es wieder aufs neue losgehen. 

beim xizang haben wir (storck 74, zaskar le und ich) die vorzeichen auch schon geklärt und somit kann es hinterher keinen unmut geben.


----------



## tomasius (30. Januar 2008)

... war mein erstes Gebot nicht schon nach 2-3 Minuten da?  

Komm, lass es gut sein, bevor hier noch die 






bereitgestellt werden müssen. 

Tom


----------



## Bastieeeh (30. Januar 2008)

Ja eben - macht das VORHER hier im Forum aus, sonst wird die Gemeinde durch sowas immer kleiner...

:EDIT: Seit wann hostet die NASA Bilder von Popcornschüsseln??? :EDIT:


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> habe wir uns alle wieder lieb: fein!


 



versus schrieb:


> der rahmen taucht garantiert wieder auf


mit einem Startpreis von, mmmhhh, ich tippe mal, 500 Euronen...  
Was solls, irgendwann kommt der Nächste 

Christian


----------



## tomasius (30. Januar 2008)

> Wenn ihr dem Käufer x-Hundert Euro versprecht und er keine Ahnung hat, dann läuft es eben für alle schlecht.



Ich habe ihm keine x-Hundert Euro geboten. Ich habe lediglich Gebote abgegeben!  



> Ne nicht ganz, ich habe den Rahmen bereits bezahlt als noch keine Gebote drauf waren.



Es bleibt also unfair.  

Ich nehme jetzt drei Esslöffel davon:  






Tom


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> mit einem Startpreis von, mmmhhh, ich tippe mal, 500 Euronen...



Wobei der letzte rot eloxierte Zaskar 462 Euro in der Bucht brachte. So wie die Kurse der Zeit stehen, würde er sogar dafür weggehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. Januar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wobei der letzte rot eloxierte Zaskar 462 Euro in der Bucht brachte. So wie die Kurse der Zeit stehen, würde er sogar dafür weggehen



den verkäufer "schellenbauer" kennt man doch auch, oder ?
kommt aus Ö.


----------



## tomasius (30. Januar 2008)

Ich will den Thread nicht weiter strapazieren, deshalb dies:






http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Peace-9r-sin...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (30. Januar 2008)

Hätt ihn auch gerne gehabt...  Und bei der Vielzahl an Interessenten....
Shice drauf. Ich hätt sowieso vom Finanzministerium eins auffen Deckel bekommen... Ruhe jetzt.
Tschulljung.

Achso ja: Der Peace ist auch schön. Schön weiss. Ihr wisst ja: Weiss ist das neue schwarz...


----------



## mini.tom (30. Januar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Viele blicken da glaube ich einfach nicht so schnell durch, und kennen vielleicht auch nicht die Probleme, die daraus erwachsen kÃ¶nnen. Allerdings, wenn ich mich recht erinnere: auch als Gebote schon drauf waren (MiniTom-RÃ¼cknahme und auch tomasius) hat er noch meine Fragen beantwortet, was ich nicht so recht verstehe, wenn der Rahmen eigentlich schon verkauft sein sollte



hi gt gemeinde 
der tom und ich haben wÃ¤hrend eines telefonats diesen rahmen entdeckt  und haben beide fast gleichzeitig geboten 
da wir beide so eingestellt sind, daÃ wir uns gegenseitig nicht Ã¼berbieten oder preise sinnlos in die hÃ¶he treiben, habe ich mein gebot zurÃ¼ckgezogen - da der tom bei mir noch was gut hatte 
daran sollten sich so manche ein beispiel nehmen oder - die Ã¼blichen verdÃ¤chtigen kennen sich doch eh alle
 ich habe dem verkÃ¤ufer keine nachricht mit einem preisangebot Ã¼ber 600â¬ geschrieben              
mfg
tom


----------



## minhang (31. Januar 2008)

Nen schönen guten Abend allerseits,
wie ihr bestimmt schon bemerkt hat versteigere ich gerade meine Karakoram TS Rahmen auf ebay... Da ich mir gerne ein neues altes GT aufbauen würde, musste ich einfach Platz schaffen, denn mehr als 4 Bikes im Schlafzimmer duldet meine Frau glaube ich nicht 
Da nach 15 Jahren TS mir langsam aber auch die Augen wehtun, fällt es mir nicht ganz so arg schwer... ein paar Tränen werde ich aber wohl trotzdem lassen.
Einziges Problem... mein neues Projekt gibt es noch gar nicht und damit wäre ich vorerst GTlos ... wenn ihr also im Keller schon über die alten Zaskars stolpert oder der Xizang beim letzten Tapezieren beinahe unter der Tapete verschwunden ist, denkt doch bitte an mich  

bests
minhang


----------



## Frazer (31. Januar 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> ... wenn ihr also im Keller schon über die alten Zaskars stolpert oder der Xizang beim letzten Tapezieren beinahe unter der Tapete verschwunden ist, denkt doch bitte an mich



Da meine Frau in letzter Zeit zu oft über meine GTs gestolpert ist, stehen die noch immer zum Verkauf. Hast eine PN bekommen  

Und 4 Bikes im Schlafzimmer?! Meine duldet nicht mal ein einziges in der Wohnung stehen... hast Dus gut...


----------



## hoeckle (31. Januar 2008)

Frazer schrieb:


> Da meine Frau in letzter Zeit zu oft über meine GTs gestolpert ist, stehen die noch immer zum Verkauf. Hast eine PN bekommen
> 
> Und 4 Bikes im Schlafzimmer?! Meine duldet nicht mal ein einziges in der Wohnung stehen... hast Dus gut...


 
Und warum stolpert sie dann darüber???  Dann begibt sie sich wohl eindeutig an Orte wo ihr Herrschaftsbereich endet...


----------



## Frazer (31. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Dann begibt sie sich wohl eindeutig an Orte wo ihr Herrschaftsbereich endet...



Wie recht Du hast...   

Blöderweise überschneiden sich bei uns daheim die Ressorts "Sportwissenschaftliches Management/Fuhrparkservice" und "Finance" öfter, besonders wenn es um die jährliche Budgetplanung geht. Somit muss ich ab und an ein gewisses Mitspracherecht einräumen, auch wenn ich persönlich das als nicht notwendig ansehe....


----------



## hoeckle (31. Januar 2008)




----------



## versus (31. Januar 2008)

Frazer schrieb:


> auch wenn ich persönlich das als nicht notwendig ansehe....



du scheinst dir recht sicher zu sein, dass sie hier nie reinschaut, was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (31. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> du scheinst dir recht sicher zu sein, dass sie hier nie reinschaut, was ?


 
Ich bin mir sicher, daß er sich ganz sicher ist! Würde sie denn das verlangen was sie verlangt, wenn sie nur ein bischen für Fahrräder übrig hat. Und dann noch die Kombination Fahrrad unter Internet.... Never ever..


----------



## Frazer (31. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> du scheinst dir recht sicher zu sein, dass sie hier nie reinschaut, was ?



keine Sorge, bis September war das Hochzeitsforum aktuell und jetzt scheints irgendwie das Babyforum zu sein - was es nicht alles gibt  

Und freiwillig in IBC traut sie sich glaub ich nicht ... naja ich hoffe es mal...  

So, jetzt wirds aber zu viel OT...


----------



## hoeckle (31. Januar 2008)

BTW:

Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe!!!

Wer hat eine zuverlässige Lieferanschrift in den Staaten, die dann das entsprechende Paket weiterleiten würde, so ich denn, den Verkäufer nicht doch noch davon überzeugen kann, nach Europa zu versenden und ich auch noch die Auktion gewinnen sollte. Es liegt mir wirklich sehr viel daran!!!

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Gedanken die ihr euch macht...


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> BTW:
> 
> Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe!!!
> 
> ...



    mach keinen schei$$ !


----------



## hoeckle (31. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mach keinen schei$$ !


 
 

Nee Volker, kein Titan.... Brauchst Dich nicht zu sorgen...  Schicks dir per PN... Obwohl, hmmm, lieber nicht...


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Wer hat eine zuverlässige Lieferanschrift in den Staaten, die dann das entsprechende Paket weiterleiten würde, so ich denn, den Verkäufer nicht doch noch davon überzeugen kann, nach Europa zu versenden und ich auch noch die Auktion gewinnen sollte.


 
Ich frage nach, verspreche aber noch nichts. Vielleicht wäre peru ja auch der richtige Ansprechpartner - der hatte sich doch neulich so ein schönes Stück Titan ersteigern lassen...


----------



## Kint (31. Januar 2008)

Bursar schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der war auch schon mal bei ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Palomar-Cr-Mo...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> ...



satdt / tour. rides rather tankish... 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nein, keine Angst!
> 
> Nächstes Jahr gewinnen wir dann die Kategorien Hardtail und Klassik.




schau mer mal....


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Januar 2008)

ist zwar kein gt,aber dafür sind sie für ein gt. bitte die finger von lassen.
der wettbewerb rückt ja immer näher.  




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150210489881&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## hoeckle (31. Januar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich frage nach, verspreche aber noch nichts. Vielleicht wäre peru ja auch der richtige Ansprechpartner - der hatte sich doch neulich so ein schönes Stück Titan ersteigern lassen...


 
Bedankt. Stimmt, muss ihn mal Fragen.



Davidbelize schrieb:


> ist zwar kein gt,aber dafür sind sie für ein gt. bitte die finger von lassen.
> der wettbewerb rückt ja immer näher.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Finger sind weg! Aber rote Alunippel? Passt das denn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (1. Februar 2008)

Frazer schrieb:


> Und 4 Bikes im Schlafzimmer?! Meine duldet nicht mal ein einziges in der Wohnung stehen... hast Dus gut...



ich wäre froh gewesen, wenn es nur 4 gewesen wären. Alles fing an mit einem RR und endete mit 9 Rädern...  

Letztendlich auch der Grund, warum wir umgezogen sind...  

Daggi


----------



## hoeckle (1. Februar 2008)

haben wir das schon?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-tue...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Manni, da sind Infernos dran... 

DAS MIT DER US ADRESSE HAT SICH ERLEDIGT. ER SCHICKT ES WENN DENN DANN.... DANKE !


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. Februar 2008)

GT Karakoram Rahmenkit in 18(??) Zoll in Tequila Sunrise






Ist das nun 18" oder größer bei gemessenen 570mm (Oberrohrlänge) und 520mm (Sitzrohr)?


----------



## minhang (1. Februar 2008)

Moin,
ehrlich gesagt kann ich es nicht genau sagen... Ich kann mich nur noch dunkel an die Worte des Verkäufers erinnern...Ich bin der Meinung es waren 18". Verglichen mit meinen anderen Bikes kommt das auch gut hin.

Bests
Niko


----------



## Kint (1. Februar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> GT
> 
> Ist das nun 18" oder größer bei gemessenen 570mm (Oberrohrlänge) und 520mm (Sitzrohr)?




52cm mitte bis ende sattelrohr ist ein gt 18" rahmen. ein 20er hat ein 58er sattelrohr. ein 16er hat 48cm sattelrohr.


----------



## zaskar-le (1. Februar 2008)

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (1. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> 52cm mitte bis ende sattelrohr ist ein gt 18" rahmen. ein 20er hat ein 58er sattelrohr. ein 16er hat 48cm sattelrohr.



Hat GT da Unterschiede gemacht zwischen Stahl und Alu? Ich hab mir mal die Abmessungen verschiedenster Zaskars notiert und abgesehen davon, dass da so manche Varianz drinsteckt, deuten die Zahlen zumindest für's Alu eher auf 19/20" hin. Hat sonst schon wer mal eine Tabelle mit wirklich gemessenen Längen aufgestellt? Ich werde meine hier mal reinsetzen, wenn ich am Sonntag wieder online bin.


----------



## Kint (2. Februar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Hat GT da Unterschiede gemacht zwischen Stahl und Alu? Ich hab mir mal die Abmessungen verschiedenster Zaskars notiert und abgesehen davon, dass da so manche Varianz drinsteckt, deuten die Zahlen zumindest für's Alu eher auf 19/20" hin. Hat sonst schon wer mal eine Tabelle mit wirklich gemessenen Längen aufgestellt? Ich werde meine hier mal reinsetzen, wenn ich am Sonntag wieder online bin.



klar unterscheiden die sich - je nach modell und jahrgang etc. alu stahl sowieso. alles in allem aber im bereich von 2cm.  ist nur ein grober richtwert. aber ein 18" rts hat 52cm und ein 20 karakoram elite hat 56cm. als richtschnur langts. ausserdem gehts ja um was gängiges und nicht um extremwerte wie 2005er zaskar gegen 88er avalanche...

ein zaskar hat DEFINITIV bis 2000 ein 57,5cm Sattelrohr mitte bis ende  wenn er als gt 20" rahmen verkauft wurde. + - 1 cm


----------



## tomasius (2. Februar 2008)

@zaskar-le:    
Ich konnte der Versuchung gerade noch widerstehen.  

Dieses Set würde ich dann auch noch ordern:






http://cgi.ebay.com/Decal-Stickers-...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

@versus:  

Tom


----------



## Tiensy (2. Februar 2008)

*Zaskar LE für 85$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-LE-Fr...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## minhang (2. Februar 2008)

@tomasius...
...musst du nicht... Habe ich auch noch bei mir rumliegen wenn ich mich nicht irre... wird ein wenig günstiger für Dich.... oder hast du zufällig nich  Zaskar LE Decals bei dir rumfliegen ? 

gruss
niko


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @zaskar-le:
> Ich konnte der Versuchung gerade noch widerstehen.



Puuuh, habe ich ja Glück gehabt  
Teuer genug war er ja leider, aber ich wollte ihn dann doch irgendwie einfach HABEN  



tomasius schrieb:


> Dieses Set würde ich dann auch noch ordern:


Sehr aufmerksam, Tom   
Dazu hätte ich Dich sonst wohl auch noch angemailt. 
Aus welchem Jahrgang ist denn der abgebildete Decal-Satz? Ich habe die in den Katalogen gar nicht wiedergefunden. Hübsch sind die schon...


----------



## Kruko (2. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Aus welchem Jahrgang ist denn der abgebildete Decal-Satz? Ich habe die in den Katalogen gar nicht wiedergefunden. Hübsch sind die schon...



Der Satz ist von 1994/95. Habe auch schon einen hier in Reserve liegen. Man weiß ja nie, wozu man das Set mal braucht 

Ist der gleiche Verkäufer wie bei meinem Set. Klappt mit Ihm alles problemlos und schnell ist er auch 

Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Gefährt.


----------



## minhang (2. Februar 2008)

Ah, du warst der glückliche... Na dann geht das Angebot natürlich an Dich... Ich glaube die Decals sind von 94... die sind im Katalog zwar nicht auf dem Abgebildeten Rahmen zu sehen, aber Juli Furtado fährt sie auf dem Foto im Katalog von 95...


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der Satz ist von 1994.



Dankeschön! Aber waren die Decals 1994 nicht rot?
Oder gab es da zwei Ausführungen?
Mit dem Aufbau halte ich Euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden.
Auch wenn das bei mir aus verschiedenen Gründen immer etwas länger dauert   

LG, Christian


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Februar 2008)

Ah, hat sich überschnitten. Frage geklärt.
Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @versus:



bei aller liebe, aber über 900  halte ich vielleicht ein klein wenig überzogen für einen nackten rahmen


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4443393&postcount=4573


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Februar 2008)

ein grünet 22 gt fully.was für die grossen.  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-XCR-2000-I...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Februar 2008)

auch sehr schön. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Black-GT-Za...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jedinightmare (2. Februar 2008)

Lustig...

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-Guder...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



"Da es sich aber um ein absolutes Kultobjekt in Sachen Rahmengeometrie und Größe handelt, biete ich ihn hier dem versierten Bastler an." Klingt gut, oder? Wobei man ihm natürlich zugute halten muss, dass er wirklich nirgendwo behauptet, es wäre ein GT.


----------



## alf2 (3. Februar 2008)

Da ich ja nun doch keinen GT Edge Titanrahmen bekommen habe solls zumindest die Billigversion werden. 

Ich will den hier haben!!

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370017719881&mfe=sidebar

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich den nach Österreich kriege?

Der Verkäufer will nämlich, dass das Rad abgeholt wird 
Der Forte ist im übrigen die Billigverison des EDGE Titan und wurde analog zum Lightning in Taiwan geschweisst und ist matt statt poliert.

--


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Februar 2008)

GT Palomar in ziemlich klein:

http://www.loprio.de/index.afp?pageid=14&item=1460







Wird mit Sicherheit ein Schnäppchen, wenn der Käufer es abholen kann. Fahrräder gehen bei Loprio immer für Top Preise weg.


----------



## Chat Chambers (3. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> auch sehr schön.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Black-GT-Za...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Stimmt, Freundin hat bereits ein oder auch mehr Augen darauf geworfen..


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. Februar 2008)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Stimmt, Freundin hat bereits ein oder auch mehr Augen darauf geworfen..



Ich denke da sind viele Augen drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. Februar 2008)

das war aber eine kurze liaison  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180212652487&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das war aber eine kurze liaison
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180212652487&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123



Ja leider, aber mit Plateauschuhe fährt es sich so besch......


----------



## Kint (3. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das war aber eine kurze liaison
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180212652487&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123



der kommt wenn ich mich recht erinnere hier ausm forum.


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> der kommt wenn ich mich recht erinnere hier ausm forum.



ganz recht   s. o.


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Februar 2008)

"interesting paintjob"  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STEEL-FRAM...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (3. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> "interesting paintjob"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STEEL-FRAM...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



habt ihr im kindergarten auch immer so weihnachts- atmo - leuchten (durchscheinebildchen) mit so farbigen waxpapierschnipseln gemacht ? so sieht das für mich aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (4. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> habt ihr im kindergarten auch immer so weihnachts- atmo - leuchten (durchscheinebildchen) mit so farbigen waxpapierschnipseln gemacht ? so sieht das für mich aus....


 
Quatsch! Das ist durchaus passend zur Jahreszeit: Karnevalscamouflage!!!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo alf2,

also mit abholen wird dat schwierig und bei nem Komplettrad der Versand auch..

Mir fällt auf, du gehst in der Rahmengröße immer weiter runter???? Das ist jetzt 50er Deutsches Maß, also 48er GT Maß (gabs so was??)...oder passt das noch für Dich?? Aber sicher ein Exot, wie die Lightnings auch, deswegen: KAUFEN!

Würd ja helfen, aber in CA hab ich leider keine Adresse..und ich verkneife mir jetzt mal die Kommentare zu Schwarzenegger und so weiter....und f. 40 US$ Schraubarbeit + Versandkosten versendet er ja innerhalb der USA...

VG
Peter

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370017719881&mfe=sidebar

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich den nach Österreich kriege?

Der Verkäufer will nämlich, dass das Rad abgeholt wird 
Der Forte ist im übrigen die Billigverison des EDGE Titan und wurde analog zum Lightning in Taiwan geschweisst und ist matt statt poliert.

--[/quote]


----------



## gnss (4. Februar 2008)

120218310479 ist wohl nicht 58cm, aber wieviel denn? ich brauche 20" und das ist kleiner?


----------



## Kint (4. Februar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> 120218310479 ist wohl nicht 58cm, aber wieviel denn? ich brauche 20" und das ist kleiner?



nee ich halte das für 20" ... und 20" sind 58 cm mitte bis oben.


----------



## gnss (4. Februar 2008)

sehr gut.


----------



## Kint (4. Februar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> sehr gut.



20er kara elite...:


----------



## jedinightmare (4. Februar 2008)

WEHE, wenn irgendwer hier auch nur noch ein einziges Mal über MEINEN Geschmack lästert!!!!! Schaut Euch DAS hier an!!!





http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150210788629&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## Kint (4. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> WEHE, wenn irgendwer hier auch nur noch ein einziges Mal über MEINEN Geschmack lästert!!!!! Schaut Euch DAS hier an!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150210788629&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005



das hat im gegensatz zu deinem wenigstens ne einheitliche farbe...


----------



## jedinightmare (4. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> das hat im gegensatz zu deinem wenigstens ne einheitliche farbe...



UND einen Rückstrahler. Damit man von hinten zu sehen ist. Muss ich nicht haben. Ich bin zu schnell!!


----------



## korat (5. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Schaut Euch DAS hier an!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150210788629&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005



wer von den nicht-altphilologen kann den auktionstext problemlos am stück lesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

korat schrieb:


> wer von den *nicht-altphilologen* kann den auktionstext problemlos am stück lesen?



gibts die hier ?


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Februar 2008)

ein gt fully für 130 bpf.......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/17-GT-i-DRIVE...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gnss (5. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> 20er kara elite...:



danke, aber ich brauche ein komplettes mit gutem lack und decals zum nach und nach pimpen. da erscheint mir das outpost gar nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> danke, aber ich brauche ein komplettes mit gutem lack und decals zum nach und nach pimpen. da erscheint mir das outpost gar nicht so verkehrt.



so war das nicht gmeint - sollte nur dem größenvergleich dienen.


----------



## Tiensy (5. Februar 2008)

GT LTS 2000 (leider mit defekter Lageraufnahme...):

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=130195534169&Category=81681&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## Deleted 5247 (5. Februar 2008)

Ich...äh...warne mal in eigener Sache:

GT LTS

GT / Dyno BMX


----------



## jedinightmare (5. Februar 2008)

Avalanche 3.0 für nicht mal 30 Euro im Sofortkauf. Nur leider no chance, dass der Typ nach hier verschifft.  Hat irgendwer ne Adresse in den Staaten?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140203937416&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## oldman (5. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Avalanche 3.0 für nicht mal 30 Euro im Sofortkauf. Nur leider no chance, dass der Typ nach hier verschifft.  Hat irgendwer ne Adresse in den Staaten?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140203937416&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004



pardon, soviel aufwand für'n 3er avalanche...? dann lieber aussitzen und was "besseres" schiessen.


----------



## jedinightmare (5. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> pardon, soviel aufwand für'n 3er avalanche...? dann lieber aussitzen und was "besseres" schiessen.



Stimmt wohl, vor allem, weil der Versand wohl doch so um die 40 Euronen kommt. Plus Zoll. Für das Geld würde ich ihn wohl auch hier bekommen. Wobei ich ihn ja eigentlich gar nicht haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (6. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Avalanche 3.0 für nicht mal 30 Euro im Sofortkauf. Nur leider no chance, dass der Typ nach hier verschifft.  Hat irgendwer ne Adresse in den Staaten?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140203937416&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004



Mit Versand in den Staaten und Versand nach D (im Schneckentempo) sind das dann ca. 90, und dann kommt evtl noch ca. 25% beim Zoll drauf.

Lohnt nicht.

Zumal man in den USA auch mal ein Zassi für unter 100$ findet.


----------



## tomasius (6. Februar 2008)

Decals (seltene Originale) !







http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-Dekore-Verschiedene_W0QQitemZ290204064748QQihZ019QQcategoryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

... und schon wieder:








> Die Auslieferung erfolgt, sobald GT die Rahmen an uns ausliefert; geplant ist Januar 2008!



http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-20th-Anniversary-Re-Issue-2008_W0QQitemZ110222261508QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## Tiensy (6. Februar 2008)

Kann mich leider nie entscheiden wo ich das als erstes reinsetzen soll... 



> Ok, aber bitte nicht alle gleich drauf stürzen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-DH-STS-R...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


Bei ersteren werde ich wohl mitbieten. Oder bräuchte die jmd. dringender?


----------



## alf2 (6. Februar 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf, du gehst in der Rahmengröße immer weiter runter???? Das ist jetzt 50er Deutsches Maß, also 48er GT Maß (gabs so was??)...oder passt das noch für Dich?? Aber sicher ein Exot, wie die Lightnings auch, deswegen: KAUFEN!



Hallo Peter,

Wenn es tatsächlich ein 48er ist, dann ist es ohnehin zu klein. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es ein 50er ist. Ich fahre jetzt auch ein 50er ZR 3000, dass ruhig eine Spur größer sein könnte, deshalb die Präferenz auf 52, aber 50 wäre noch OK!

Ist deiner schon da?
lg Andreas


----------



## hoeckle (6. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Kann mich leider nie entscheiden wo ich das als erstes reinsetzen soll...
> 
> 
> Bei ersteren werde ich wohl mitbieten. Oder bräuchte die jmd. dringender?


 
Egal wer die Auktion gewinnt, denkt bitte daran die zu scannen und unserem Decalarchivar tomasius zukommen zu lassen...


----------



## Tiensy (6. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Egal wer die Auktion gewinnt, denkt bitte daran die zu scannen und unserem Decalarchivar tomasius zukommen zu lassen...



Kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (6. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Decals (seltene Originale) !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da hab ich meine Fühler auch schon nach ausgestreckt (tortil.... Hab mich sowieso schon gewundert dass ich da noch kein tom... oder ...tom oder anderes fand...


----------



## tomasius (6. Februar 2008)

Ich lasse definitiv die Finger davon.  

Tom


----------



## mini.tom (6. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich lasse definitiv die Finger davon.
> 
> Tom



ich aber nich    
mfg
tom


----------



## Tiensy (7. Februar 2008)

"Leider" böse zugerichteter STS DH Rahmen aus den Staaten  :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Storck74 (7. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> "Leider" böse zugerichteter STS DH Rahmen aus den Staaten  :



Klär mich bitte auf, da habe ich schon ein Auge drauf.

Markus


----------



## Tiensy (7. Februar 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Klär mich bitte auf, da habe ich schon ein Auge drauf.
> 
> Markus



1. Der Adapter an der Sitzstrebe ist alles andere als "professionel" verschweisst.

2. Angesichsts des unteren Hauptlagers auf der Kettenblattseite, gehe ich ma davon aus, dass der komplette Hinterbau nicht allzulange spielfrei bleibt, wenn er es nicht schon ist.

Allerdings scheint der Hauptrahmen in guten Zustand zu sein. Und wenn der Dämpfer auch noch voll funktionsfähig ist  Einer der schönsten RS Dämpfer meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Storck74 (7. Februar 2008)

So sehe ich das auch, Hauptrahmen behalten, die restlichen teil anschauen und was nicht mehr brauchbar ist ersetzen.

Markus


----------



## Tiensy (7. Februar 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch, Hauptrahmen behalten, die restlichen teil anschauen und was nicht mehr brauchbar ist ersetzen.
> 
> Markus



Dir sei da leider gesagt, dass es nicht so einfach ist "die restlichen" Teile zu ersetzen. Bin auch schon die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach einer STS/LTS Sitzstrebe, da meine bereits ein paar Risse zeigt...

Letztens ging auf Ebay ein kompletter Hinterbau für <200 weg. Aber mit etwas Geduld findet sich bestimmt was.

Das nächste Problem wären die Lager... Da bietet allerdings betd.co.uk komplette Industrielager an. Kostenpunkt für den kompletten Umbau aller Lager knapp 150-200.

Dafür halten die dann aber auch...


----------



## tofu1000 (7. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> 2. Angesichsts des unteren Hauptlagers auf der Kettenblattseite, gehe ich ma davon aus, dass der komplette Hinterbau nicht allzulange spielfrei bleibt, wenn er es nicht schon ist.


Mal ganz abgesehen von der Bremsaufnahme :kotz: hat das Hauptlager ja scheinbar schon ORDENTLICH Prügel eingesteckt - wenn die Aufnahme nicht gar schon gerissen ist... 
Scheint außerdem eher ein 16er zu sein, oder?!


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2008)

leut schaut euch mal 7 of 9 an. der rahmen ist total hinüber - wenn du da noch den dämpfer benutzen kannst sit das viel.

1. der adapter - da ist so rumgepfuscht - das dropout kannste vergessen,  "weichgeschweisst"

2. riss in der lageraufnahme des hauptlagers and der schwinge - -> neue kettenstrebe.

3. riss in der tretlagermussfe vorm BB gehäuse. -> neuer hauptrahmen.

und 4. wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat der auch nen querriss in der sattelmuffe, wahrscheinlich durch zu hohes gewicht, bei dieser konstruktion (sts DH) gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich. 

heisst den rahmen kannste wegschemissen, trunion und dämpfer vielleicht behalten. klemme und schaltauge scheinen auch ok zu sein.  mit schweissen ist da nix, da fliesst dir die plastiksuppe raus bei. 

schrott, und nichtmal schöner schrott für die wand - einfach nur restmüll... functionally 8 of 10 is ripoff, und das bewertungsprofil is auch nich doll. was wirklich schade an dem rahmen ist dass die offensichtlich ne "echte" sts disc sattelstrebe verpfuscht haben mit diesem postmount gepfusche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (7. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> und 4. wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat der auch nen querriss in der sattelmuffe, wahrscheinlich durch zu hohes gewicht, bei dieser konstruktion (sts DH) gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich.



Auf dem Sattelrohr steht nicht ohne Grund, dass die Stütze min. 120 mm drin stecken soll. Maximal gehen 125 mm rein. 

Aber wie 16 Zoll sieht er nicht aus. Bei der Größe S und M ist eh nur die Oberrohrlänge anders. Der S-Rahmen hat ein 1 Zoll kürzeres Oberrrohr. Die Sattelrohrhöhe ist gleich. Zum L-Rahmen habe ich leider keinen Vergleich


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Februar 2008)

16er Zaskar im Bikemarkt

-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=91822&sort=1&cat=all&page=5 <-


----------



## Tiensy (8. Februar 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> 16er Zaskar im Bikemarkt
> 
> -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=91822&sort=1&cat=all&page=5 <-



Nicht mehr lange


----------



## Backfisch (8. Februar 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> 16er Zaskar im Bikemarkt
> 
> -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=91822&sort=1&cat=all&page=5 <-





			
				Bikemarkt schrieb:
			
		

> 16 Zoll M



16" ist bei GT doch S, oder?


----------



## jedinightmare (8. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> 16" ist bei GT doch S, oder?



Ich glaube 14,5 ist "s"


----------



## GT-Man (9. Februar 2008)

Pseudo-Zaskar für 300 Euro:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Hardtail-Rahm...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (9. Februar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Pseudo-Zaskar für 300 Euro:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Hardtail-Rahm...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich hab den Verkäufer heute vormittag schonmal angeschrieben, dass er doch mal klarstellen soll, dass es kein Zaskar ist.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Februar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Ich hab den Verkäufer heute vormittag schonmal angeschrieben, dass er doch mal klarstellen soll, dass es kein Zaskar ist.





er hat ja nicht geschrieben das es ein zaskar ist.


----------



## Bastieeeh (9. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> er hat ja nicht geschrieben das es ein zaskar ist.



... und das mit gutem Grund!
Auf dem Rahmen sind aber Zaskar LE-Aufkleber und das macht es unfair Unwissenden gegenüber. Für einen Zaskar-Rahmen in diesem Zustand sind 300 Euro ja mittlerweile (leider) fast normal. Für einen Avalanche soviel zu verlangen nenne ich mal Wucher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (9. Februar 2008)

klein & neu







http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZASKAR-EXPERT-FRAME-SMALL-NEW-WHOLESALE_W0QQitemZ250214511636QQihZ015QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. Februar 2008)

Zaskar in rot (und blau, orange.....)

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mountain-Bike...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <- 


Ein kleines Palomar

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-palomar-fr...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


GT Naben eingespeicht 

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/26-GT-MOUNTAI...ryZ58089QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


GT Team Tasche

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Team-Kit-B...ryZ56198QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## versus (10. Februar 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Zaskar in rot (und blau, orange.....)
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mountain-Bike...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-



autsch! das gehört eher in den vergewaltiger-thread


----------



## tofu1000 (11. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Continuum-700...yZ108717QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Februar 2008)

es betrifft die bucht,also gehört es hierher.



http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/ebay6.html


----------



## Kint (11. Februar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Continuum-700...yZ108717QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



hah den wollte ich auch posten und :



GT-Musa schrieb:


> Ein kleines Palomar
> -> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-palomar-fr...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-
> GT Naben eingespeicht
> -> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/26-GT-MOUNTAI...ryZ58089QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-



achtung der lrs hat nur vorne ne gt nabe hinten ists irgendein shimpanso kram...

der palomar interessiert mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (11. Februar 2008)

liebe kinder gebt fein acht, ich hab' euch etwas mitgebracht...

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Rare-Custom-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (11. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> klein & neu



Ha! 16" ist S, also ist 14,5" XS. Meine ich doch.


----------



## Backfisch (11. Februar 2008)

Ich dachte mir, ich schau mal bei Ricardo rein:

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=528309180
http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=529638794
Versand CH->D lohnt sich wohl kaum...


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. Februar 2008)

GT Continuum fÃ¼r 49â¬ !

-> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Continuum-700...yZ108717QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> GT Continuum fÃ¼r 49â¬ !
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Continuum-700...yZ108717QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-



Oh, im Nachbarort. Aber 700D - nein Danke, das Zeug gibt es nur noch beim BrÃ¼gelmann.


----------



## oldman (11. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Oh, im Nachbarort. Aber 700C - nein Danke, das Zeug gibt es nur noch beim Brügelmann.



beinahe hätte ich dich um einen gefallen gebeten, aber das mit brügelmann schoss mir auch durch's köpfchen...


----------



## GTdanni (11. Februar 2008)

Ach Mensch Leute nun gebt euch nen Ruck, gegen das Teil ist jedes Zaskar LE oder Xizang ne Massenware/Mainstream. 

Wenn es nicht so weit weg stehen würde und ich nicht schon eins hätte würd ich zuschlagen. 

Cu danni


----------



## Kint (11. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Oh, im Nachbarort. Aber 700*C* - nein Danke, das Zeug gibt es nur noch beim Brügelmann.



wieso ? ich finde es überall.... 

DDDDDDas könnte allerdings schwierig werden.... 

mir isses wie üblcih deutlich zu klein, ansonsten wäre das hier nie aufgetaucht....


----------



## jedinightmare (11. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> es betrifft die bucht,also gehört es hierher.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/ebay6.html



...und trotzdem wird es bei dem Umsätzen von ebay keinen Rückgang geben - da kann man sich direkt der Menschenkette rund ums Nokia-Werk anschliessen


----------



## Spacefrog (12. Februar 2008)

Auch ein ziemlich nettes Angebot....

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Bravado_W0QQi...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (12. Februar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> ... und das mit gutem Grund!
> Auf dem Rahmen sind aber Zaskar LE-Aufkleber und das macht es unfair Unwissenden gegenüber. Für einen Zaskar-Rahmen in diesem Zustand sind 300 Euro ja mittlerweile (leider) fast normal. Für einen Avalanche soviel zu verlangen nenne ich mal Wucher.



Was passiert, wenn man den Verkäufer freundlich anschreibt, null Reaktion bekommt und sich dann an ebay wendet..?

Das Angebot fliegt raus. 

Hoppla.

Aber besser, als wenn wir nächste Woche hier einen neues Mitglied haben, das stolz wie Oscar mit nem Zaskar ankommt und dann hier erst erfährt, dass es keins ist, oder?


----------



## Bastieeeh (12. Februar 2008)

Sehr gut wie ich finde - hat ja nichts mit anschei..en zu tun. Ich hatte ihn ja auch angeschrieben und er hat nicht reagiert.


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> der palomar interessiert mich.


 
WUHAAHH!   Dann hätte ich gern ein Foto von dir auf dem Palomar! Aber pass auf dass du dir beim pedalieren nicht das Knie ins Auge steckst!


----------



## Tiensy (12. Februar 2008)

So muss meinem Frust mal grad freien Lauf lassen. Folgendes ist vorgefallen:

1) Habe am 20. Januar etwas ersteigert
2) Habe am 20. Januar das Geld überwiesen
3) Habe den Artikel bis heute nicht erhalten
4) Habe mind. 10 nette und konfliktfreie Mails geschrieben --> Ohne Antwort.
5) Die 11. Mail, die ich am Wochenende verfasst hatte, war weniger nett --> Diesmal kam Antwort: "...die Mails sind im Spamordner gelandet und beim verschicken des Pakets ist ein Fehler unterlaufen und das Paket ist zurückgekommen..."
6) 12. Februar: Das Geld wurde wieder auf mein Konto überwiesen...

Ich bin damit allerdings nicht einverstanden und hätte gerne, was ich ersteigert hatte. 

Ich denke der Grund für dieses Verhalten liegt auf der Hand. Aber zufriedengeben werd ich mich in diesem Fall nicht.

Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Backfisch (12. Februar 2008)

Spacefrog schrieb:


> Auch ein ziemlich nettes Angebot....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Bravado_W0QQi...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



His & Hers? Wahnsinn. Hoffentlich werden die beiden nicht getrennt.


----------



## Backfisch (12. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun?



Auf Erfüllung klagen... oder (besser): es einfach vergessen. Sei froh, dass Du Dein Geld wieder hast.


----------



## Kint (12. Februar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> WUHAAHH!   Dann hätte ich gern ein Foto von dir auf dem Palomar! Aber pass auf dass du dir beim pedalieren nicht das Knie ins Auge steckst!



ich hab gedacht ich mach mal so ein minibike draus - so ohne motor ...


----------



## Tiensy (12. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Auf Erfüllung klagen... oder (besser): es einfach vergessen. Sei froh, dass Du Dein Geld wieder hast.



Wie könnte es im besten Fall dabei ausgehen und wie im schlechtesten Fall?

Der Artikel existiert ja noch, ist weder kaputt gegangen noch verloren gegangen.


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Februar 2008)

wenn du viel zeit und geduld hast,würde ich auf erfüllung des vertages bestehen.

um was ging es denn (bin neugierig)?


dein syncros lager ist dafür schon bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo David,

ja, in diesem Falle habe ich viel Zeit und Geduld...

Auf diesem Artikel beruht sozusagen ein Teil meiner langwierigen Suche nach Teilen und dem damit zusammenhängenden Aufbau meines Bikes... 

Ich bin kein Freund davon den Verkäufer jetzt irgendwie an den Pranger zu stellen, aber es ist etwas worüber Du Dich mal sehr gefreut hast 

Auf den Topf gehört der richtige Deckel, sowie auf das Syncros Lager die passenden Teile.


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Februar 2008)

AHA from down under?.......


----------



## Tiensy (12. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> AHA from down under........



Nein.


----------



## Backfisch (12. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Wie könnte es im besten Fall dabei ausgehen und wie im schlechtesten Fall?



Naja, bestenfalls bekommst Du den Artikel und der Gegner zahlt die Anwaltskosten, wahrscheinlicher ist ein Vergleich (d.h. der Artikel kommt dich auf jeden Fall teurer als erwartet) und schlechtestenfalls bleibst Du auf Anwaltskosten sitzen und bekommst nix.

Falls es um einen ausländischen Verkäufer geht... vergiss es einfach ganz schnell.


----------



## cleiende (12. Februar 2008)

@tiensy

http://www.auktionen-faq.de/rechtliches/#4


----------



## Tiensy (12. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> @tiensy
> 
> http://www.auktionen-faq.de/rechtliches/#4



Herzlichsten Dank. 

Bin anscheinend auch nicht der einzige, der innerhalb des letzten Monats bezahlt und nichts bekommen hat. Innerhalb der letztes Monat's hat's bei dem Verkäufer bisher 3 negative Bewertungen gekostet...

Dennoch Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (12. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Herzlichsten Dank.
> 
> Bin anscheinend auch nicht der einzige, der innerhalb des letzten Monats bezahlt und nichts bekommen hat. Innerhalb der letztes Monat's hat's bei dem Verkäufer bisher 3 negative Bewertungen gekostet...
> 
> Dennoch Danke schonmal.



Wenn Dich das nicht zurückgehalten hat dann musst Du Dich nicht wundern. Auf Erfüllung brauchst Du dann nicht mehr zu pochen.
Versuches es halt mit klaren Mails über das EBAY Mailsystem (Nicht ausserhalb!), dann hast du es dokumentiert. Danach kannst Du versuchen ihn bei Ebay sperren zu lassen.
Den Gegenstand wirst du von so einem Vogel nicht erhalten, es sei denn Du holst ihn persönlich mit Zeugen ab (Barzahlung bei Übergabe). Die Nummer lohnt nur in der Nachbarschaft.


----------



## Tiensy (12. Februar 2008)

Die Bewertungen kamen alle erst innerhalb der letzten Woche, nachdem ich den Artikel ersteigert hatte. 

Ich versuch es derzeit dennoch mit der netten Tour. Aber heute Abend läuft die Frist ab.


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Februar 2008)

für die grossen kleinen unter uns.
ein must have............................................................................................................................................................................................ 



http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-6.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110223334023


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2008)

david, das hat der alte mann doch schon gepostet. tststs...


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Februar 2008)

hab die augen halt immer auf 18er augenhöhe,da kann man sowas kleines schon mal übersehen.


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Februar 2008)

Aber wäre das nicht was für die etwas größer gewachsenen Herren der GT-Retro-Fraktion??
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Karakoram-20...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schicker Lack!


----------



## Kint (12. Februar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Aber wäre das nicht was für die etwas größer gewachsenen Herren der GT-Retro-Fraktion??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Karakoram-20...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Schicker Lack!



wenn den jemand aus retro gründen kauft - ich habe hier noch den passenden standard vorbau zu dem rad. 300 $ fidn ich aber etwas übertrieben für ein lx bike, shipping und zoll (14%) machen so eine verbastelte schleuer zum groschengrab.


----------



## Deleted61137 (12. Februar 2008)

Ein mindestens 20er Avalanche

-> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-com...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## Janikulus (14. Februar 2008)

ur Zaskar in 20" (!) aus der Schweiz

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=530113638


----------



## jedinightmare (14. Februar 2008)

Bei den Briten tut sich was...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130197310499

So, und jetzt erklärt mir bitte jemand, wieso das hier für 1,33 Euro (!!) NICHT verkauft wurde... spinnen die Briten??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=180213980482

PSEUDO-XIZANG:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Titan-Rahmen...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

bevor jemand mehr als 100 Tacken auf den Rahmen bietet, klärt bitte ab, ab das Gewicht stimmt und er die bekannten Mängel nicht hat.

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Titan-Rahmen...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Beste Grüsse raze


----------



## jedinightmare (15. Februar 2008)

Bekanntester Mangel: Es ist kein GT


----------



## Kint (15. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> So, und jetzt erklärt mir bitte jemand, wieso das hier für 1,33 Euro (!!) NICHT verkauft wurde... spinnen die Briten??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=180213980482



ich sass ja davor und  hab beim runterticken zugeschaut. wie vielleicht bekannt such ich nen kleinen rahmen für nen neffen, - nach der ersten euphorie ( auch ob des versandpreises - "25 - 30 gbp") kam schenll die ernüchterung. cromoly seat & downtube. heisst rest ist hiten. was für ne kleine frau vielleicht ok sein mag ist für meinen 10 jährigen schmalhans definitiv zuviel denk ich. schade aber wens ein tequesta oder wenigstens outpost gewesen wäre --...


----------



## GT-Man (15. Februar 2008)

Super Rarität!  
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Aggressor-MTB...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## planetsmasher (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
bräuchte mal den Rat von erfahrenen ebayern:
hab mir letztens auf ebay für 1 euro nen gebrauchten "superdelen" Kore-Vorbau geholt. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=260207236016&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI
dass der Schriftzug links am "O" ne Macke hat hab ich auf den Bildern wohl gesehen. Hab ich aber aus Kostengründen und weil ich eh erstmal die richtige Dimension (länge/Winkel) ausprobieren wollte in Kauf genommen. 
Als der Vorbau dann ankam, hat sich rausgestellt, dass der Schriftzug an der anderen Seite noch erheblich schlechter aussieht. Hab ich halt hingenommen. Für nen Euro wars mir echt ********gal.
Konnte mir dann bei der Bewertung des Verkäufers folgendes nicht verkneifen: "die Schäden hätten gerne etwas detaillierter beschrieben sein können - Rest okay" hab das aber hinter einer POSITIVEN Bewertung subsummiert, weils mir ja echt wurscht war und ich keinen Bock auf Stress hab.
Und was macht der kleine Pisser? Gibt mir ne NEGATIVE Bewertung?!?! 

Was kann ich denn da jetzt machen?
Mir gehts weder um die Kohle noch um Rücknahme des verd..... Vorbaus. Ich fühl mich nur ungerecht behandelt. Weil ich zu nett war. Eigentlich hätte der Vorbau noch am gleichen Tag unfrei zum Verkäufer zurück gemusst und Kohle zurück. Aber nee....
Und dann sowas.

Gruss

Marcus (der sich jetzt erstmal ein Beruhigungs-Weissbier reinziehen muss)


----------



## kingmoe (15. Februar 2008)

Tu dir selber einen Gefallen und sch... drauf! Ebay wird die Bewertung nicht löschen oder ändern (geht wohl nur mit Einverständniserklärungen von Käufer und Verkäufer bla bla bla). Stecke keine Zeit und Arbeit (und keine Nerven!) mehr in diese Geschichte! Nehme es als "Shit happens"-Ereignis und investiere lieber in ein zweites Beruhigungsbier!

Kopf hoch, ebay ist manchmal einfach Ka cke... 



planetsmasher schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> bräuchte mal den Rat von erfahrenen ebayern:
> hab mir letztens auf ebay für 1 euro nen gebrauchten "superdelen" Kore-Vorbau geholt.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=260207236016&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI
> ...


----------



## planetsmasher (15. Februar 2008)

Würde es ja wirklich gerne einfach vergessen, aber nach so nem Schriftwechsel - siehe unten - fällt mir das schon schwer. Oder bin ich wirklich so ein Spinner, wenn ich sowas verlang?
Ist ja wohl echt nicht zuviel verlangt etwas Respekt und gute Umgangsformen zu erwarten, oder?
Oh Gott, ich hör mich ja schon an wie mein Opa 
.


*patrepios*
15.02.08 um 22:09:16 MEZ
spinner
*planet-smasher*15.02.08 um 21:26:04 MEZ
ich möchte eine Rücknahme der negativen Bewertung. Da diese in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt ist. DieVorwürfe des Verkäufers (Zahlungsdauer) lassen sich durch Belege wiederlegen. Die Bewertung des Verkäufers ist klar eine "Rache-Bewertung". Mit Rücknahme der Bewertung wäre der Fall für mich erledigt.Ansonsten behalte ich mir weitere Schritte vor. 
*patrepios*15.02.08 um 20:35:45 MEZ
Ich beschreibe meine Artikel immer sehr genau welches durchweg auch an meinen Bewertungen zu sehen ist.Der Käufer erwartet bei gebrauchtware anscheinend Neuware.Der Artikel ist im gutem gebrauchtemZustand verkauft und verschickt worden.Der Käufer hat dieses auch positiv Bewertet!!Wer weiß waser will?????? ich nicht.
*planet-smasher*15.02.08 um 20:01:35 MEZ
Artikel weicht erheblich von der Beschreibung ab: Superedel Kore A-Head Lenkervorbau Knie, Kore Fahrrad (Artikelnummer 260207236016) Zahlungsmethode: Überweisung Zahlungsdatum: 04. Feb. 2008 Weitere Informationen: Beim Vergleich Bild, Auktionstext und Zustand des gelieferten Artikels hätte man auch eine Rücknahmeverlangen können. Dies behalte ich mir immernoch vor.Die Schäden am Artikel gehen über die üblichenGebrauchsspuren eines gebr. Artikels hinaus.Ich habe bewusst eine zurückhaltende Formulierung gewähltund auch dennoch ein positives Feedback gegeben. Hatte lange überlegt zumindest eine neutrale Bewertung ab zu geben. Aber auch im Hinblick auf den niedrigen Artikelwert darauf verzichtet.


----------



## Boink (15. Februar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Würde es ja wirklich gerne einfach vergessen, aber nach so nem Schriftwechsel - siehe unten - fällt mir das schon schwer. Oder bin ich wirklich so ein Spinner, wenn ich sowas verlang?



Nö, absolut nicht. Kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen - ich wurde auch grad betrogen, allerdings um 275,- Euros. Ist einfach, und vor allem als "rechtschaffener Bürger", ein ungutes Gefühl...


----------



## Backfisch (15. Februar 2008)

Ich habe auch eine negative, die absolut ungerechtfertigt war (Donnerstagabend vor Pfingsten Auktionsende, am Pfingstsonntag bekomme ich mittags um 12 vom Verkäufer ne negative, weil ich mich nicht auf eine Mail gemeldet habe).

Was soll's. Mittlerweile habe ich so viele positive Bewertungen, dass mein Profil weit über 99% sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (15. Februar 2008)

Zum Glück ist das ja bald vorbei...

Das Bewertungssystem wird überarbeitet, so dass es keine Rache-Bewertungen 
mehr geben wird... Irgend sowas stand in der ebay-mail - hab's nur überflogen.


----------



## jedinightmare (15. Februar 2008)

Die einzige erfolgversprechende Möglichkeit, wenn der Fatzke sich nicht auf eine Rücknahme der Bewerung einlässt (was er wohl nicht tun wird) ist, das Ganze per Anwalt zu klären, weil ebay sonst überhaupt nichts macht (hat wohl doch Vorteile, dass bald Verkäufer den Käufer nicht mehr negativ bewerten können). Die Frage ist: Lohnt sich das für einen Bewertungspunkt? Der Preis ist dabei ja Nebensache, es geht ja nur um die Bewertung. Hatte einen ähnlichen Fall, aber kaum ein Anwalt lässt sich wegen eines Bewertungspunktes darauf ein (ginge es um einen Betrug, der Geld gekostet hätte wäre ea ja eine ganz andere Situation). Zumindest sind jetzt andere vor diesem Verkäufer gewarnt. Betrachte es als Lehre (immer erst die eigene Bewertung abwarten  ) und fahr zu dem Typ hin, hau ihm aufs Gesicht und schwänger seine Alte!!


----------



## BonelessChicken (15. Februar 2008)

Boink schrieb:


> Nö, absolut nicht. Kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen - ich wurde auch grad betrogen, allerdings um 275,- Euros. Ist einfach, und vor allem als "rechtschaffener Bürger", ein ungutes Gefühl...



Wie wär's denn dann mal mit einer Anzeige wegen Betrugs, bzw. erstmal der Drohung damit? Hat bei mir bewirkt, daß ich nach vielen Wochen einen Rahmen dann doch noch in den Händen halten konnte. Manche lassen es scheinbar wirklich drauf ankommen.
Ist evtl. stressfreier als die Zivilrechtsschiene. Dieses Anwalts hin und her - naja. Wenn's nur um Kohle geht, schön und gut, das kratzt einen betrügerischen Verkäufer wenig, er hat sie ja von Dir. Wenns dann aber darum geht eventuell vorbestraft zu sein, bekommen einige dann zum Glück dann doch den Flattermann.
Und an die Kohle kommst Du meines Wissens auch ohne Rechtanwalt, musst halt nur das entsprechende Verfahren einhalten, um einen Mahnbescheid zu erwirken, dann ist Dir das Geld ziemlich sicher, wenn er nicht mittellos ist.


----------



## jedinightmare (16. Februar 2008)

Du hast doch seine Anschrift, oder? Such in den gelben Seiten ne Pizzeria in seiner Nähe und bestell ab jetzt täglich ne Pizza zu ihm nach Hause...


----------



## planetsmasher (16. Februar 2008)

aber nur vegetarische...


----------



## cleiende (16. Februar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Du hast doch seine Anschrift, oder? Such in den gelben Seiten ne Pizzeria in seiner Nähe und bestell ab jetzt täglich ne Pizza zu ihm nach Hause...



 

Denk dran: Rufnummer unterdrücken nicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. Februar 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> aber nur vegetarische...



mit extra sardellen :kotz:


----------



## oldman (16. Februar 2008)

oder ein megapaket von beate uhse, die sado-maso komplettkiste, das ganze per nachnahme.


----------



## kingmoe (16. Februar 2008)

Und nur XXXL con tutto mit doppelt Käse!


----------



## Backfisch (16. Februar 2008)

Erinnert mich dran dass ich immer nett zu Euch sein sollte.


----------



## planetsmasher (16. Februar 2008)

Danke Leute - da gehts mir doch gleich viel besser 

@cleiende: ich weiss dass ich letztens wegen der STS-Masse ne saublöde Frage gestellt hab. Aber sooo blöd bin ich dann doch nicht. Trotzdem danke für den Tipp. 

Ich werd mir das mal für den Sommer auf WV legen. Denn ums mit meinem Kumpel Mick J. zu sagen: "Time is on my Side..."

sonnige Grüsse PS

P.S. Ich hoffe wir bleiben alle dicke Kumpels, denn andernfalls hätte ich vor so viel Heimtücke und Hinterlist in diesem Forum schon jetzt ganz schön Schiss


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Februar 2008)

Was in drei Teufels Namen geht ab?!?!  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220199569250&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012
Ok, ok, sie sind selten, aber das find ich echt derb. Vielleicht sollte GT auch Decalsätze neu auflegen?!?! Da fliegt mir ja das Blech weg!


----------



## versus (16. Februar 2008)

biiiitteeeee...? 
und das läuft noch ne stunde.


----------



## Kint (16. Februar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Was in drei Teufels Namen geht ab?!?!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220199569250&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012
> Ok, ok, sie sind selten, aber das find ich echt derb. Vielleicht sollte GT auch Decalsätze neu auflegen?!?! Da fliegt mir ja das Blech weg!



(fast) normaaal.- unter 50 gehn die selten weg...


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Februar 2008)

Also: Inverstiert nicht in diese schnöden 6061-Zaskars oder gar Titan-Xizangs....... Alles Stangenware....  
Der Wolf frisst Euros (oder Dollars)!!!!! Wahnsinn.


----------



## jedinightmare (17. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Erinnert mich dran dass ich immer nett zu Euch sein sollte.



Wir wollten nur nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen helfen - freundlich wie wir eben nun mal alle sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (17. Februar 2008)

Zum 1000. Mail bei Ebay. Zaskar Team mit "Sonderlackierung" (gelb mit weiß übergepinselt):
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Team-R...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (17. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Expert...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*Getarnter Händler! *

(Wobei es ja auch ganz praktisch sein kann, denn dieses Rad wird mit voller Gewährleistung verkauft, es wird u.U. nur etwas Nachdruck zur Durchsetzung derselben nötig sein  )


----------



## GT-Hinterland (17. Februar 2008)

Sogar die Rahmen aus der günstigeren Preisklasse werden hoch gehandelt!
Dafür gabs vor kurzem in England einen 2007 Avalanche in neu und vom Händler!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150212728276&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## Kint (17. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> *Getarnter Händler! *



wie kommst du darauf ? und auch ein händler darf privatverkäufe tätigen, nurmal so nebenbei. 

ur - zaskar (?) framekit mit girvin gabel etcc....

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Girvin-ALL-T...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (17. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf ?


 
Bisherige Auktionen, bisherige Bewertungen.



Kint schrieb:


> und auch ein händler darf privatverkäufe tätigen, nurmal so nebenbei.


Ja, aber das sind nicht seine Privaträder.


----------



## Kint (17. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Bisherige Auktionen, bisherige Bewertungen.
> 
> 
> Ja, aber das sind nicht seine Privaträder.



will ja gar nicht diskutieren, ist mri ja letzendlich egal. mir scheint er kein radhändler zu sein, wenn überhaupt eher der typische ebay händler typ an und verkauf.  die räder (bsp ghost ) hat er selbst bei ebay gekauft, allerdings liegt eine nutzungsdauer zwischen kauf und verkauf, - da sind manche richter kualnt. verkaufsaufkommen ist auch extrem unterschiedlich, also ich denke es kann schwer werden ihm eine gewerbliche mitgliedschaft nachzuweisen. aber du hast recht ein fader beigeschmack bleibt. nur ich würde nicht drauf spekulieren dass du aus ihm eine gewährleisung rausklagen kannst.


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Februar 2008)

das ding ist ja echt öfter inner bucht als auf der strasse.  


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-TEQUESTA-blau...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gnss (17. Februar 2008)

was ist das?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220202788452


----------



## gnss (17. Februar 2008)

WTF?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160208392815


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (17. Februar 2008)

schau mal in den  gt-fake thread.
hab son bock im sommer fotografiert.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160208392815


----------



## SuperEva (17. Februar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Zum 1000. Mail bei Ebay. Zaskar Team mit "Sonderlackierung" (gelb mit weiß übergepinselt):
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Team-R...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Ist der echt übergepinselt? Für wieviel ging er denn die anderen Male weg. Wer kann mir infos zu diesem Rahmen oder Verkäufer sagen, wär schon interessiert an dem Rahmen aber das mit den 50km scheint mir auch ein wenig komisch.


----------



## gnss (17. Februar 2008)

das ist es.
könnte das erste ein timberline von vor 1990 sein?


----------



## GT-Man (17. Februar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> Ist der echt übergepinselt? Für wieviel ging er denn die anderen Male weg. Wer kann mir infos zu diesem Rahmen oder Verkäufer sagen, wär schon interessiert an dem Rahmen aber das mit den 50km scheint mir auch ein wenig komisch.



Ist ein Zaskar Team Rahmen von 2001. Seine Beschreibung passt schon einigermaßen (wenn auch etwas zu übertrieben exklusiv beschrieben). Doch 1. ist der Rahmen nicht soooo selten und 2. wurde er nicht nur für das Raceteam mit CNC-Teilen versehen, sondern war ein reguläres Modell. So sieht er in natura aus:


----------



## Kint (18. Februar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> das ist es.
> könnte das erste ein timberline von vor 1990 sein?



für mich ist das ein 1988er timberline. vielleicht 87 aber kein 89er. sakae pedale, gt logo am lenker, der vorbau der so geschikct kaschiert wird. integrierte sattelklemme und sattelrohrabschluss, dazu die u brake unter dem kettenstreben, all das spricht für 88. exage trail spricht gegen tequesta. übrigens überaus geschickt fotografiert - so wirkt das bke deutlich dynamischer - in einer neutralen seitenansicht würde sich für so ein rad heute nur schwer verkaufen lassen - zu old school. aber mit den hörnern ghehörts definitiv in den vergewaltigungsfaden....:kotz:


----------



## tofu1000 (18. Februar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> Ist der echt übergepinselt? Für wieviel ging er denn die anderen Male weg. Wer kann mir infos zu diesem Rahmen oder Verkäufer sagen, wär schon interessiert an dem Rahmen aber das mit den 50km scheint mir auch ein wenig komisch.


 
So lang ist es meiner Meinung gar nicht her, dass der hier mal gepostet wurde, also hat der Verkäufer mit SEINEN 50km vielleicht gar nicht so unrecht... Und wenn du dir auf dem zweiten Pic den linken Ausfaller und die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme anschaust, leuchtet es deutlich gelb. Aber ich habs auch nicht gleich auf Anhieb gesehen.

Ach ja:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130199164196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003
Will nicht einer von euch ne Hochzeitsreise oder ähnliches machen??? Ich würde auch ne Torte backen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. Februar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ach ja:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130199164196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003
> Will nicht einer von euch ne Hochzeitsreise oder ähnliches machen??? Ich würde auch ne Torte backen...



öhöm du brauchst doch sicher eh eher l...  

so und ein agressor bmx ? bmxer vor is das was für den "mal wieder was ganz raares " faden ? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1990-gt-bmx-agg...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SuperEva (18. Februar 2008)

Er hat wohl 50km damit gemacht aber wieviel der Vorbesitzer drauf gefahren ist. 

Hier die alte Auktion, und da der Käufer ist auch aus Luxemburg war hat er wohl den Rahmen selbst gekauft.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320178190461&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

Ich hab mir vor etwa 14 Tagen solch einen Rahmen mit Zustand "excellent" von dem GM.....  aus den Staaten gekauft (Suft viel im GT Forum bei MTBR rum). Bin aber so etwas entäuscht von dem Verkäufer, das Oberrohr hat 3 Dellen verursacht durch den Lenker. Ich hab's einfach satt dass die Leute Ihren Schrott so herrlich beschreiben dass man drauf reinfällt.


----------



## Kint (18. Februar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> das Oberrohr hat 3 Dellen verursacht durch den Lenker. Ich hab's einfach satt dass die Leute Ihren Schrott so herrlich beschreiben dass man drauf reinfällt.



wobei mindestens zwei von drei dellen auf den fotos zu sehen waren. ich denke über den verkäufer wurde auch hier schon viel geschrieben, und man sollte nie unbesehen irgendwelchen auktionsbeschreibungen glauben. - auch wenns einen noch so sehr in den fingern juckt.

wobei ich solchen ärger prinzipiell verstehen kann, so was ist ********.


----------



## tofu1000 (18. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> öhöm du brauchst doch sicher eh eher l...


Tja, schade, das wars auch schon wieder mit dem Mega-Schnapper. Die 100$ Sofortkauf wurden entfernt. Ich hatte schon wieder alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt.  Da wären mir 200 Äste shipping auch egal gewesen. Aber so hab ich mir jetzt wenigstens ne "Erlaubnis" erschlichen....  Das G..... ähemm......... -rossman hätte gehen müssen....
Apropos 100$ SK? Ich hab Tiensy noch gar nicht fluchen gehört...  
Übrigens Kint: Ich steh doch auf Mädchenräder.... So wie das hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180216397973&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
Könnte das jemand für mich abholen? (wenns günstig wird)


----------



## chrrup150 (18. Februar 2008)

Da isses endlich:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300199691318&fromMakeTrack=true
genau meine Größe guter Zustand, das bessere von beiden und er verschickt weltweit)))
haben willlll


----------



## Kint (18. Februar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> T



ich weiss du brauchst kindergrößen...  100 $ sofort kauf ? für das lobo ? nich dein ernst oder ? münchen is leider ne ecke zu weit weg um mal schnell ein bike abzuholen...



chrrup150 schrieb:


> Da isses endlich:
> 
> genau meine Größe guter Zustand,* das bessere von beiden* und er verschickt weltweit)))
> haben willlll




erklärst du das mal etwas genauer bitte ?


----------



## tofu1000 (19. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich weiss du brauchst kindergrößen... 100 $ sofort kauf ? für das lobo ? nich dein ernst oder ? münchen is leider ne ecke zu weit weg um mal schnell ein bike abzuholen...


JA!! Bis etwa heut Mittag stand das Ding noch mit nem Hunderter zum Sofortkauf drin! Deshalb fragte ich ja schon nach Tiensy.  Aber bei den zahlreichen "dringenden" Nachfragen zum möglichst schnellen Versand ist ihm wahrscheinlich ein Licht aufgegangen... (Verdammt, das kann echt keiner glauben - das nächste Mal mach in nen Screenshot... ) Ich hätte einfach zwei mal klicken sollen. Und zur Not halt mal vom BaFöG nach Hawaii fliegen sollen...  Shice auf Hawaii und surfen und Hula und was weiß denn ich! Ich hätt im Hotel die Gardinen zugezogen und mit dem Lobo gekuschelt...   Aber IRGENDWANN! Die Erlaubnis ist ja nun erteilt.


----------



## chrrup150 (19. Februar 2008)

ganz einfach endlich ein für mich passender bahnrahmen von gt rh 52cm. dann isses der bessere von beiden, es gab ja 2 gt bahnrahmen, den pulse so ca. ´98 made in usa aus 6061 t6 alu und danach das gabs dann das gtb welches aus 7005 alu in taiwan gefertigt wurde.
und der versender sitzt in den usa und verschickt auch nach deutschland
also für mich perfekt))


----------



## minhang (19. Februar 2008)

na dann ma los...:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-XCR-1000-Carbon-Full-Suspension-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ320219536450QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> na dann ma los...:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-XCR-1000-Carbon-Full-Suspension-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ320219536450QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wow! irgendwie habe ich schon so eine ahnung wo der landen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (19. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wow! irgendwie habe ich schon so eine ahnung wo der landen könnte



???


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> ???



die kandidatin erhält 1000 punkte


----------



## mountymaus (19. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> die kandidatin erhält 1000 punkte



Momentan wohl kaum.
Ich habe leider ein Problem mit meinem Renner. Der hat nämlich einen Riss oben am Sattelrohr, woher auch immer. Mal sehen ob da nicht erst mal ein neuer RR-Rahmen kommt.
Obwohl, wenn der STS nicht zu teuer wird   ????


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2008)

oh shit! welche rahmengrösse hast du? bei sylvain (oder so ähnlich) in frankreich gabs letztens wieder günstig ein 50er zr2000. 
allerdings wäre der interfamiliäre teamcharakter dann dahin ;-)


----------



## mountymaus (19. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> oh shit! welche rahmengrösse hast du? bei sylvain (oder so ähnlich) in frankreich gabs letztens wieder günstig ein 50er zr2000.
> allerdings wäre der interfamiliäre teamcharakter dann dahin ;-)



Danke für den Tip, da bin ich doch schon dran.......
er hat mom bei e...ay auch einen blauen 3000er.


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2008)

na dann gutes gelingen!


----------



## mountymaus (19. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> na dann gutes gelingen!



Danke, ich warte auch noch auf Bilder von ihm. Ich weiß ja nicht, was er sonst noch so hat.
Es ist aber einfach nur zum  mit dem ZR1.0.
Wir wollen auch auf jeden Fall versuchen das gute Stück zu retten.


----------



## Storck74 (19. Februar 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> na dann ma los...:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-XCR-1000-Carbon-Full-Suspension-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ320219536450QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Da Spiele ich auch mit. 

Markus


----------



## cleiende (19. Februar 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Momentan wohl kaum.
> Ich habe leider ein Problem mit meinem Renner. Der hat nämlich einen Riss oben am Sattelrohr, woher auch immer. Mal sehen ob da nicht erst mal ein neuer RR-Rahmen kommt.
> Obwohl, wenn der STS nicht zu teuer wird   ????



Aber den habt Ihr doch auch aus derselben Quelle wie ich, Ebay Frühjahr 2005, oder?
Der VK war ein Händler, also könnte da noch was klappen. Allerdings: Triple Triangle ist seit 2005 nicht mehr.
Kannst du ggfs mal ein Bild von Riss posten? Nur aus Interesse als ZR 1.0 Fahrer.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (19. Februar 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> na dann ma los...:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-XCR-1000-Carbon-Full-Suspension-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ320219536450QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Also in der Beobachtung hab' ich das auch.  
Hoffentlich steigern wir uns da nicht alle gegenseitig hoch...


----------



## mountymaus (19. Februar 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Also in der Beobachtung hab' ich das auch.
> Hoffentlich steigern wir uns da nicht alle gegenseitig hoch...




Wer beobachtet so etwas denn nicht???
ICH AUCH!!


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Februar 2008)

ich leider auch (für ne freundin die immer von meinem lts schwärmt).


----------



## mountymaus (19. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Aber den habt Ihr doch auch aus derselben Quelle wie ich, Ebay Frühjahr 2005, oder?
> Der VK war ein Händler, also könnte da noch was klappen. Allerdings: Triple Triangle ist seit 2005 nicht mehr.
> Kannst du ggfs mal ein Bild von Riss posten? Nur aus Interesse als ZR 1.0 Fahrer.....



Hallo Du,
hier mal der Riss  





Wenn möglich wollen wir die Befestigungsaugen entfernen und den Riss schweißen lassen.
Statt der integrierten Sattelklemme kommt dann eine Klemmschelle.


----------



## Kint (19. Februar 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo Du,
> hier mal der Riss
> 
> 
> ...



wenn schweissen dann nur professionell wie hier ab beitrag 10 gezeigt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272086

alles andere ist weniger gut als mit riss zu fahren. 

wenn möglich (erstmal entlacken) würde ich einfach den riss größtmöglich entfernen, sattelrohr neu schlitzen udn dann externe klemmung.


----------



## oldman (19. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wenn schweissen dann nur professionell wie hier ab beitrag 10 gezeigt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau: kurz unterhalb des risses ein kleines loch bohren, danach oberhalb dieses loch das sattelrohr absägen und das ganze mit klemme fahren.
diese oesen sind bei jedem rahmen ein problem, die belastung ist an der stelle enorm, da haut's bei der kleinsten unebenheit voll durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (19. Februar 2008)

Leider ist der Riss zu tief, dass ich dann keine Klemmung mehr habe. Der Klemmschlitz hinten wäre dann zu kurz.
Auf die Idee sind wir bei Jörgs Rahmen gekommen, da dort die *RISSE* nicht so tief sind.
Ich danke allen für die hilfreichen Tips.


----------



## Kint (19. Februar 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Leider ist der Riss zu tief, dass ich dann keine Klemmung mehr habe. Der Klemmschlitz hinten wäre dann zu kurz.
> Auf die Idee sind wir bei Jörgs Rahmen gekommen, da dort die *RISSE* nicht so tief sind.
> Ich danke allen für die hilfreichen Tips.



klemmung unter dem oberrohr geht auch - alles schon dagewesen.in der versenkung verschwunden, wiedernetdeckt und wieder vergessen. ..


----------



## Backfisch (21. Februar 2008)

Stahl-Avalanche im Originalzustand in Sinsheim
http://sinsheim.markt.de/category,114/index,1/recordId,7baf6a21/show.htm

Ist mir leider zu groß, sonst hätte ich meine Oma mal wieder besucht


----------



## minhang (21. Februar 2008)

Wobei er beim Ladenpreis wohl ein wenig flunkert... es waren eher so um die 2000â¬...


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Februar 2008)

In 1990 sollte das Avalanche in Kassel (Händlernamen weiss ich leider nicht mehr) knapp 2.500,- *DM* kosten. 

Wenn das Rad in wirklich gutem Zustand ist, sollte man auf jeden Fall zuschlagen. Mir ist es ein wenig zu groß, ausserdem hab ich schon so ein ähnliches....


----------



## Kruko (21. Februar 2008)

Wo war denn der Händler in Kassel?? Vielleicht findet man da noch etwas


----------



## Triturbo (21. Februar 2008)

GT ZASKAR 20th Anniversary Frame neu M oder L

GT ZASKAR 20th Anniversary Re-Issue 2008


----------



## Kint (21. Februar 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> GT ZASKAR 20th Anniversary Frame neu M oder L
> 
> GT ZASKAR 20th Anniversary Re-Issue 2008



der ist zum 25sten mal relisted. die tatsache dass er ein rahmen verkauftden er noch nichtmal in den händen hält machts auch nicht besser. un dgenaugenommen ist auch die artikelbeschreibung falsch denn der deutsche rahmen  rahmen wird cantisockel haben.


----------



## Boramaniac (21. Februar 2008)

Schon entdeckt?

*GT Innenlager*


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Februar 2008)

Ich warne mal in eigener Sache:

*GT Avalanche 2.0 Frame Gr. L + Ritchey WCS Stütze + WCS Steuersatz + Sattelklemme*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260214237443


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (22. Februar 2008)

Ist das nichts für Kint?

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-GIANT-all-GT...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Ist doch Glockenhoch!


----------



## minhang (23. Februar 2008)

Aussergewöhnlich schönes GIANT!!


----------



## jedinightmare (23. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> In 1990 sollte das Avalanche in Kassel (Händlernamen weiss ich leider nicht mehr) knapp 2.500,- *DM* kosten.
> 
> Wenn das Rad in wirklich gutem Zustand ist, sollte man auf jeden Fall zuschlagen. Mir ist es ein wenig zu groß, ausserdem hab ich schon so ein ähnliches....



Sicher, dass die Rahmengrößeanangabe stimmt? Mein altes Stahlavalanche von 89 (also ein Jahr älter) war 20" / 52 cm und ein Stück gößer. Nicht viel, aber zwischen Unter- und Oberrohr war ein deutliches größeres Stück Lenkrohr... Ist das weiße in Sinsheim nicht eher 19" ?


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Februar 2008)

Denke ich auch. Ist keinesfalls größer als 19''. Eher 18''. Nein, ich darf nicht. 

Das Rad ist soooo schön. *NEIN, ICH DARF NICHT!*


----------



## jedinightmare (23. Februar 2008)

Hat ihm denn schon jemand nen Preis vorgeschlagen?


----------



## tomasius (23. Februar 2008)

Das ist eine Auktion!  

Tom


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Februar 2008)

Na ja, ich hab mal ganz unverbindlich angefragt, nur der reinen Neugier halber.


----------



## Tiensy (23. Februar 2008)

GT STS DH als Komplettbike mit ordentlicher Ausstattung (aus Deutschland):

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-DH-Rarita...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gnss (23. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170195576184 Das ist wohl nicht 20" oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck74 (23. Februar 2008)

Sieht aus wie 18  

Markus


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich hab mal ganz unverbindlich angefragt, nur der reinen Neugier halber.



so um 300,- stellt er sich vor....


----------



## BonelessChicken (24. Februar 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie 18
> 
> Markus



16 (GT-typisch)


----------



## Stemmel (24. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nein, ich darf nicht.
> Das Rad ist soooo schön. *NEIN, ICH DARF NICHT!*



Doch, wenn ein anderes dafür geht...  Aber so eines steht doch schon bei uns Keller, oder?  



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich hab mal ganz unverbindlich angefragt, nur der reinen Neugier halber.



*AHA!*Das ist ja fast so wie bei ebay: "Ich hab da einfach mal nur so drauf geboten und nicht gedacht, dass ich es kriege!" 

Daggi


----------



## gremlino (24. Februar 2008)

********hüstel********

zwar noch nicht in ebay drin, aber bei mir in den Bikemarktanzeigen.........

wenn jemand noch einen Satz (=2 Stück) *IRC Missile in 26x2,25 *für seinen Retro-NOS-Aufbau benötigt.....  der darf sich gerne an mich wenden...


----------



## Kint (24. Februar 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ist das nichts für Kint?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-GIANT-all-GT...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Ist doch Glockenhoch!



mal wieder typischer fall von - radgröße gleich fahrradgröße - die 26 gab snur in einzelanfertigung, das gezeigte ist kinderspielzeug mit maximalen 20 zoll rahmenhöhe...--> zu klein 

edit

 grade gesehen - ist ein backwoods, also 20 zoll alu das ist ein  bisschen größer, aber immer noch und eigentlich zu klein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (24. Februar 2008)

Kint, wie groß bist Du eigentlich?


----------



## mountymaus (24. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Kint, wie groß bist Du eigentlich?



Ganz schön groß  , schau doch einfach mal beim Fred 
*GT-Forumstreffen 2007* rein und sieh Dir die Bilder an. Der Größte, der da rumflitzt ist Kint


----------



## hoeckle (24. Februar 2008)

Kint ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Ricochet-22-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (24. Februar 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ganz schön groß  , schau doch einfach mal beim Fred
> *GT-Forumstreffen 2007* rein und sieh Dir die Bilder an. Der Größte, der da rumflitzt ist Kint



Du wirst eher im zugehörigen Bilderfred fündig...


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2008)

ich bin mal so frei und bediene mich einem von jörgs bildern:





gaaanz rechts im vorzelt STEHT er (zum vergleich: ich stehe gaaanz links im vorzelt und bin 1,80m)


----------



## hoeckle (24. Februar 2008)

apropos bilder.... Gibt´s die DVD schon, oder ist das an mir vorbeigegangen???


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Februar 2008)

Danke, das war anschaulich  
Ich bin ja auch recht hoch gewachsen, fahre aber lieber eher kleinere Rahmen.
Habe grad mal hochgerechnet, wie groß Kint wäre, wenn Kint das gleiche Faible hätte.
Damit erschließt sich jetzt für mich Kint´s Suche nach 22"... 

Christian


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2008)

im moment fällt mir beim betrachten des gruppenfotos (und des nackten idrive race rahmens) auf, dass uns oh-markus seit dem treffen gänzlich abhanden gekommen ist. oder? haaaaalllooooooo???


----------



## GT-Hinterland (24. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> im moment fällt mir beim betrachten des gruppenfotos (und des nackten idrive race rahmens) auf, dass uns oh-markus seit dem treffen gänzlich abhanden gekommen ist. oder? haaaaalllooooooo???



       
Ja, denn habe ich hier auch schon vermisst!


----------



## Kint (25. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Kint ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Ricochet-22-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



nett gemeint - aber ich suche gts 22" --> 24 echte zöller - udn damit manns genau weiss in stahl sollte das steuerrohr so aussehen ::





ja ein corrado - nein leider nicht ganz das was ich such - der gezeigte ist mein zwitter (tange geröhr statt truetemper - war ne nachlieferung aus asien) 





und nur mal so - mein 20" zassi - und der david - die xy stütze ist ne 430er und hat noch 2cm luft auf der skala... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4085348&postcount=32

- 206cm ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (25. Februar 2008)

Mal wieder ein Stück Edelmetall in 18 und NOS.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Titan...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomasius (25. Februar 2008)

... das wollte ich auch gerade posten!  

Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Februar 2008)

Ätschbätsch - eher!  
Aber das blaue Zassi ist ja auch nicht zu verachten:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-GT-Zasker-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (25. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... das wollte ich auch gerade posten!
> 
> Tom



Aber mit dem Rahmen ist auch das Geheimnis der Öse gelüftet 





Montage des Gegenhalters für eine Canti-Bremse


----------



## Backfisch (25. Februar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Stück Edelmetall in 18 und NOS.....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Titan...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Mich verwirren die Größen nur noch... vielleicht kann mir mal jemand helfen:



> This is an 18 inch model which is 18" C-C and 20.5 C-T.



Wenn ein 18-Zöller ein Maß von 52cm Mitte TL bis Oberkante SR hat, dann kann man also davon ausgehen, dass ein 18 Zoll GT für mich (1,78) zu groß ist? Bisher dachte ich immer, ein 18er GT sei für mich (als CC-Bike) noch okay.
(An meinen vorhandene GTs kann ich das nicht austesten, das eine ist ein Stadtrad und wirklich etwas groß und das andere ist ein Ruckus).


----------



## Kint (25. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Rahmen ist auch das Geheimnis der Öse gelüftet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



räusper....:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4118015&postcount=325








und @ backfisch:



Backfisch schrieb:


> Mich verwirren die Größen nur noch... vielleicht kann mir mal jemand helfen:
> ....



ganz einfach - gt hat wie viele andere firmen in den 90ern auch - seine offiziellen maße mitte bis mitte angegeben - durch den sattelrohrüberstand ( ca 2 " = 2* 2,54 cm) werden die rahmen aber nach der heute üblichen / und konventionellen messmethode mite bis oberkante und damit falsch angegeben... 

GENERELL ist eigentlich nicht die sattelrohrlänge als größe wichtig - sodnern die Oberrohrlänge denn die bestimmt wie du auf dem bike sitzt, extrem laidback und aufrecht wie beim DH rahmen oder eben gestreckt wie beim RR. die sattelrohrlänge bestimmt nur darüber, was für eine stütze du brauchst, udn wieviel clearance ein mann zu den kronjuwelen hat.  - ein kurzes SR - > steifer und leichterer rahmen deswegen ist das momentan der trend. darüberhinaus etwas wendiger, weil der rahmen kleiner wirkt. extrembeispiele sind zb das wiesmann est - ein superkompakter rahmen mit einem SR ÜBERSTAND der größer als das eigentliche SR ist. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2725969&postcount=93

das sieht gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, abe rhier wird klar, warum das HORIZONTALE oberrohr die eigentliche görßenangabe ist ( und warum man mittlerweile allgemein akzeptiert zur gesmatlänge des sattelrohrs als messmethode übergegenagen ist) ...


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2008)

ich weiss nicht, ob ich es nochmal schreiben muss, aber ich werde natürlich auch auf dieses schnieke teil mein augenmerk werfen. 

wer ist noch dabei ???


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, ob ich es nochmal schreiben muss, aber ich werde natürlich auch auf dieses schnieke teil mein augenmerk werfen. wer ist noch dabei ???



Ich wollte Dich grad an-PN´en...  
Also einen wüßte ich noch...


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich wollte Dich grad an-PN´en...



 



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Also einen wüßte ich noch...


also wie jetzt  
willst du noch einen, oder kennst du noch jemanden, der einen will ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (25. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> also wie jetzt  willst du noch einen, oder kennst du noch jemanden, der einen will ?



Keine Bange (meiner ist übrigens immer noch nicht da  ).
Aber hier im Forum werden sich sicher noch mehr Interessenten finden, und einige sind (wie Du) schon sehr lange auf Suche. 
Einer ist mir halt sofort eingefallen. Ist aber wirklich auch ein sehr, sehr schönes Stück  Und dann noch NOS  
Allen Beteiligten viel Erfolg. Übrigens der schöne Beweis, dass solche Gelegenheiten immer wieder kommen, auch wenn die Abstände größer werden.
Also keinesfalls den Kopf in den Sand stecken, sollte es doch nicht klappen.


----------



## Janikulus (25. Februar 2008)

naja teuer wird der Xizang sicher, weil NOS.

Falls er aber hier im Forum landen sollte: ich hatte glück und habe auch ein 97er bekommen, leider ohne Decals. Ich suche also noch nach einer guten Vorlage (Bilder) um die Aufkleber nachmachen zu lassen. Bitte dann an mich denken...


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Februar 2008)

_"Your item left the United States from NEWARK APT/NEW YORK at 11:35 PM on February 19, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. "_

Warum gibt es hier keine Smilies für Ungeduld und Vorfreude? 
Christian


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> naja teuer wird der Xizang sicher, weil NOS./QUOTE]
> 
> das mit sicherheit


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das mit sicherheit


 
$  + NOS   *= *


----------



## tomasius (25. Februar 2008)

Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht so ablaufen wird...






Diese Cablehanger für die Öse kann ich übrigens für kleines Geld besorgen.  



> Übrigens der schöne Beweis, dass solche Gelegenheiten immer wieder kommen, auch wenn die Abstände größer werden.
> Also keinesfalls den Kopf in den Sand stecken, sollte es doch nicht klappen.



Solch eine Gelegenheit kommt m.E. nicht wieder. - Leider!  

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (25. Februar 2008)

Ich denk es auch  

Wer das Geld über hat, kann bei dem derzeitigen Dollarkurs eigentlich nichts falsch machen. 

Und für die Schweizer hier in der Runde ist das ganze ja noch interessanter, da der Zoll weniger verlangt


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Solch eine Gelegenheit kommt m.E. nicht wieder. - Leider!



Ein Abstand von zehn Jahren ist doch aber auch ein Abstand


----------



## tomasius (25. Februar 2008)

> Ein Abstand von zehn Jahren ist doch aber auch ein Abstand



Das ist natürlich richtig! Aber in zehn Jahren bin ich wohl zu alt für Hardtails. Dann wird es wohl für meine Altersklasse schon komfortable Fullys mit Elektroantrieb geben.  

Was du heute kannst besorgen, das verschiebe nicht auf morgen...  

Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> leider ohne Decals. Ich suche also noch nach einer guten Vorlage (Bilder) um die Aufkleber nachmachen zu lassen. Bitte dann an mich denken...


Falls du es nicht selbst schon entdeckt hast: http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LIGHTING-LTS...yZ106953QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Rechts oben sollte doch zumindest das passende fürs OR sein. Für das UR benötigst du eigentlich nur nen Scan eines anderen Decals dieses Jahrgangs, welcher von geübter Hand eigentlich rucki-zucki farblich angepasst wird. (?) Falls du dort bestellen willst, sag Bescheid, dann können wir Portokosten sparen. Alle anderen natürlich auch...


----------



## hoeckle (25. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und für die Schweizer hier in der Runde ist das ganze ja noch interessanter, da der Zoll weniger verlangt


 
Sogar viel weniger...  



tomasius schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich richtig! Aber in zehn Jahren bin ich wohl zu alt für Hardtails. Dann wird es wohl für meine Altersklasse schon komfortable Fullys mit Elektroantrieb geben.


 
Naja, bald bist ja da, dann zeig ich dir was du vlt in 10 jahren noch machen kannst... NOSmasius...


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2008)

dass ich den schweizer zoll mal als vorteil empfinden würde, hätte vor einem jahr auch noch nicht gedacht !


----------



## cleiende (26. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> im moment fällt mir beim betrachten des gruppenfotos (und des nackten idrive race rahmens) auf, dass uns oh-markus seit dem treffen gänzlich abhanden gekommen ist. oder? haaaaalllooooooo???



Aus dem Profil:
Letzte Aktivität: 26.10.2007


----------



## Backfisch (26. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> und @ backfisch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!

(Sorry für nochmal OT)

Das mit der OR-Länge ist mir schon klar, aber die wird ja in den seltensten Fällen angegeben und hängt sowieso mit der Größe des Rahmens zusammen (nur eben in unterschiedlichem Verhältnis, da die Geos unterschiedlich sind). 

Da nun ein Zaskar eher gestreckt ist, sollte man diesen Rahmen vermutlich eher nicht etwas größer kaufen. Rischtisch?


----------



## Kint (26. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> (Sorry für nochmal OT)
> 
> ...



das ist pauschal richtig. kommt aber ganz drauf an was du für eine persönlcihe körpergeometrie hast.

bsp ich : 2,06m, knapp um die 1 m schrittlänge.

wenn du dir mein zaskar in 20" anschaust : (danke fürs halten david) 





die 430er stütze die am limit ist - legt eigentlich nahe, dass mir der rahmen deutlich zu klein ist. vom Sr könnte man durchaus sagen ich bräuchte ein 24" SR gt rahmen - 10 cm länger, nur dann wäre das OR für mich deutlich zu lang. ich sitze jetzt relativ entspannt auf dem rad ( auch dank riser und steilem vorbau) aber der vorbau selbst ist nur ein 13cm - udn damit standardlänge. das dem 24" SR entsprechende OR wäre mir deutlich zu lang. 

meine körpergeo sagt mir : ich brauche ein OR eines 22" gt, oder 23" konventionellen rahmens - und ne lange stütze. dann einen 130er vorbau der den winkel des steuerorhs ausgelicht, udn ich habe nahezu perfekt. (oder so perfekt wie ich mit nem 26er mtb werden kann) - ich sitze dann etwas racemäßiger auf dem rad, habe weniger sattelüberhöhung...das rad wird dennoch so aussehen als ob es mir zu klein ist. 

die geometrie von fahrradrahmen ist keine hexerei, aber auch etwas komplizierter als 123 weil vieles miteinader interagiert. bei zwei verschiedenne rahmengrößen - mal in den raum 18" und 20" - wird das sttelrohr länger, das oberrohr länger, die winkel bleiben jedoch meist gleich. -> dh das steuerorh verkürzt durch den winkel wieder ein paar cm des OR zugewinns. jeder spacer trägt weiterhin dazu bei. 

um ganz akurat an den körper anzupassen müsste man den vorbau, die einbauhöhe des ganzen steuersatzes ( mit spacern) mit kröpfung des lenkers etc einbeziehen - sowas wird dann meist bei custom rahmen gemacht.

man kann mit spacern, vorbau und lenker viel ausgleichen, aber auch viel versauen, -> die richtige geo des rahmens sollte vorraussetzung sein. 
hier mal ein sehr gutes tool umd den ganzen körper un die daraus resultierenden geometrien und winkel abzuleiten  :

http://www.tiemeyercycles.com/fit.htm

das ist aber eigentlich nur ein notbehelf. deswegen ist radkauf so ein heikles thema im internet - es gibt kaum geschultes personal dass dich auf dem rahmen sitzen sieht und sagt "ok das ist zu klein". 
wenn du das ganz richtig machen willst such dir in der händlerliste einen gt händler und  probier mal ein paar XC bikes aus - dann siehst du welche größe dir am ehesten passt.

und eins noch - ein zaskar gibts nur in 16 und 18 " dazwischen gibts nix. ein 16" erscheint mir für 178 cm zu klein - also würde ich durchaus einen 18" empfehlen, eben dann mit kurzer stütze - evtl kurzer vorbau.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Februar 2008)

Ich bin ja auch nur 1,74 m groß  

Bei mir ist es so: GT ALU = 16'', auf 18'' fühle ich mich nicht wohl. Selbst bei negativem Vorbauwinkel bekomme ich da kaum Sattelüberhöhung hin. 
Bei Stahl ist mir aber 18'' lieber, da fühle ich mich deutlich wohler als auf 16''. Bei negativem Vorbau gibt es da eine für mich angenehme Sattelüberhöhung.

Beinlänge bei mir 82 cm.

Bei den modernen Rahmen passt mir M am besten.

Zur Verdeutlichung mal 2 Räder:
16'' Zaskar, negativer Vorbau 130 mm, -5/6°




Richter 8.0, 18'', negativer Vorbau 130 mm, -5/6°




Bei beiden Rädern ist die Sattelhöhe mitte Tretlager bis Satteloberkante 72 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (26. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> und eins noch - ein zaskar gibts nur in 16 und 18 " dazwischen gibts nix. ein 16" erscheint mir für 178 cm zu klein - also würde ich durchaus einen 18" empfehlen, eben dann mit kurzer stütze - evtl kurzer vorbau.



Also doch ein 18er. Danke.

Was die GT-Händler angeht: Da habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen mit vorrätigem Zassi gefunden, und das hat ja nun eine andere Geo als die "normalen" GT. 

Ich werde mal schauen, ob mir jemand ein 18" gegen mein mir viel zu kleines 14,5er tauscht. 



			
				Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja auch nur 1,74 m groß



Dann fluchst Du sichr genauso wie ich, dass z.Zt. vorwiegend "große" Rahmen verkauft werden...?  

Auch Dir Danke für die Tipps und Bilder. Schöne Bikes!


----------



## Kint (26. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> *Also doch ein 18er.* Danke.
> Was die GT-Händler angeht: Da habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen mit vorrätigem Zassi gefunden, und das hat ja nun eine andere Geo als die "normalen" GT.
> Ich werde mal schauen, ob mir jemand ein 18" gegen mein mir viel zu kleines 14,5er tauscht.
> Dann fluchst Du sichr genauso wie ich, dass z.Zt. vorwiegend "große" Rahmen verkauft werden...?
> Auch Dir Danke für die Tipps und Bilder. Schöne Bikes!



bedingt - auch ich empfinde alu in gleicher größe als etwas größer als ein stahl gt. 20" zaskar geht - 20" karakoram nicht. 

und du kannst durchaus auch ein avalanche mal probefahren - dann die geos vergleichen dass haut dann deutlich besser hin als 3,14 mal ...


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Februar 2008)

Ja, Avalanches in Größe M (modern) kannst Du gene mal bei mir fahren, gibts bei uns mit 80 und 100 mm Federweg.
Ebenso 16er Zaskare und 18 Stahl.

Meld Dich einfach mal.


----------



## Backfisch (26. Februar 2008)

Merci! Ich komme darauf zurück!


----------



## Backfisch (26. Februar 2008)

...und (nachdem ich hier ne Seite OT produziert habe) um wieder auf's Thema zu kommen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330214014356&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
Habe ich bis heute übersehen, da die Auktion komisch betitelt und eingeordnet ist.
Ein kleiner Stahlrahmen, sieht aus wie neu, schöne Farben, von dem Modell hab ich noch nie was gehört.

(Mir aber natürlich wiederum zu klein... )


----------



## Kint (26. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> ...und (nachdem ich hier ne Seite OT produziert habe) um wieder auf's Thema zu kommen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330214014356&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
> Habe ich bis heute übersehen, da die Auktion komisch betitelt und eingeordnet ist.
> Ein kleiner Stahlrahmen, sieht aus wie neu, schöne Farben, von dem Modell hab ich noch nie was gehört.
> ...



lowend trekkingbike mit 26er bereifung. hi-ten ist die günstigste stahlsorte die im rahmenbau verwendung findet. bleischwer und absolut niemandem mit anspruch zu empfehlen.4130 cromo sollte es schon mindestens sein


----------



## Backfisch (26. Februar 2008)

Wasserrohre 

Trotzdem hübsch, in der passenden Größe hätte ich da vielleicht mitgeboten und das Ding dann demnächst abgeholt.


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Februar 2008)

Aus gegebenem Anlass (*4 *Portosparfüchse sinds bisher) nochmal hier:






Falls jemand welche der abgebildeten Kleber oder andere dieses Verkäufers http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZtommisasany haben möchte, sage er mir bitte bis etwa Freitag mittag bescheid. 
Tante Edit sagt: Hoffentlich hat er auch so viele Kleber wie er mir sagte: "I have thousands of GT-Stickers" Wir werden sehen...


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Februar 2008)

AHA!
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-RAH...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> AHA!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-RAH...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



und so schnell wie er ins forum kam geht er auch wieder....


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2008)

Das ist nicht der gleiche. 
Diesen hier hatte er schon vorher.


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

hier was aus italien für die klassiker:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330215317125&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123


----------



## GT-Hinterland (27. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hier was aus italien für die klassiker:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330215317125&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123



unjd da steht nicht Made in Taiwan drauf


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Februar 2008)

na................................................................. wer wills?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120227158721


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> na................................................................. wer wills?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120227158721


Wenn das dämliche Airbrush  am OR nicht wär, vielleicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (27. Februar 2008)

http://www.hood.de/auction/31101810/26er-herrenfahrrad-gt-palomar-.htm

*Braucht jemand ein kleines Palomar mit interessanter Farbgebung?*

(Die Auktionsseite kannte ich noch gar nicht)


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> http://www.hood.de/auction/31101810/26er-herrenfahrrad-gt-palomar-.htm
> 
> *Braucht jemand ein kleines Palomar mit interessanter Farbgebung?*
> 
> (Die Auktionsseite kannte ich noch gar nicht)



das könnte was für meine neffen sein - ( aber warum wieder nur son drekcs palomar... ) der standort ist was für mich. werde ich mir mal ansehen,... danke


----------



## Backfisch (27. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> das könnte was für meine neffen sein - ( aber warum wieder nur son drekcs palomar... )



[ZAUNPFAHL] Soll er lieber ein Zaskar bekommen?  [/ZAUNPFAHL]


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> [ZAUNPFAHL] Soll er lieber ein Zaskar bekommen?  [/ZAUNPFAHL]



das kann er sich aber wahrscheinlich nicht leisten oder ?


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> [ZAUNPFAHL] Soll er lieber ein Zaskar bekommen?  [/ZAUNPFAHL]



würd mich auch interessieren...........................


----------



## Boramaniac (27. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> der standort ist was für mich. werde ich mir mal ansehen,... danke



Aha, Lübeck... Rehna ist doch bei mir um die Ecke... 

Hmm, Kint, wenn du magst, können wir uns ja mal treffen,
würde gerne einen eingefleischten GT'ler kennen lernen...

Mittlerweile muß ich zugeben, dass ich auch GT-fiziert bin


----------



## Kint (28. Februar 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Aha, Lübeck... Rehna ist doch bei mir um die Ecke...
> 
> Hmm, Kint, wenn du magst, können wir uns ja mal treffen,
> würde gerne einen eingefleischten GT'ler kennen lernen...
> ...



klaro. das das rad in rehna steht hatte ich ja noch gar nicht bemerkt. hatt nur schwerin und lübeck gelesen... in rehna hat der angesprochene neffe ein paar jähren seiner 10 bisherigen verbacht... lustig...  nicht das es noch kloppereien gibt weil er hinterher das rad seines ehemaligen kumpels fährt... ?


----------



## Frazer (29. Februar 2008)

Nur nochmal so nebenbei erwähnt   :

Falls jmd auf der Suche nach einem rot eloxierten GT LTS in 18 Zoll ist, ich hätte da immernoch eins im Keller hängen, das einen neuen Besitzer sucht (versus?!)....


Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## versus (29. Februar 2008)

Frazer schrieb:


> Nur nochmal so nebenbei erwähnt   :
> 
> Falls jmd auf der Suche nach einem rot eloxierten GT LTS in 18 Zoll ist, ich hätte da immernoch eins im Keller hängen, das einen neuen Besitzer sucht (versus?!)....
> 
> ...



netter versuch


----------



## versus (29. Februar 2008)

ist das sts in s denn nun hier gelandet?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320219536450&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

555 â¬ - ein guter preis fÃ¼r ein neues sts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (29. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ist das sts in s denn nun hier gelandet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320219536450&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
> 
> 555  - ein guter preis für ein neues sts




Hier nicht


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

hier auch nicht....


----------



## cleiende (29. Februar 2008)

Frazer schrieb:


> Nur nochmal so nebenbei erwähnt   :
> 
> Falls jmd auf der Suche nach einem rot eloxierten GT LTS in 18 Zoll ist, ich hätte da immernoch eins im Keller hängen, das einen neuen Besitzer sucht (versus?!)....
> 
> ...



Auch hier gilt: Ein Bild (z.B. im Fotoalbum) sagt mehr als 1000 Worte.


----------



## GT-Man (29. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-BMX-OLDSCHOOL...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
"Allein die Felgen haben 2000$ gekostet ..... soso.  
Die gibt´s hier "etwas billiger":
http://cgi.ebay.com/BMX-GT-Mags_W0Q...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
oder
http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-GT-Felgen-20...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

1990 !

*Team *avalanche !

manitou 1 !

blau ! 

worldwide shipping !


20 "  

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-AVALANCHE-MO...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


und hat von denne schon mal wer was gehört ? 

michelin HOT angeblich extra für Gt aufgelegt ? blödsinn oder ?


----------



## mini.tom (1. März 2008)

und hat von denne schon mal wer was gehört ? 

michelin HOT angeblich extra für Gt aufgelegt ? blödsinn oder ? 

ich habe die reifen auch - aber das die extra für gt gemacht worden sein sollen wäre mir neu 
mfg
tom


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2008)

hier würde ich gerne schwamm spielen................................... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260214863923&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=016


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hier würde ich gerne schwamm spielen...................................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260214863923&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=016



die umwerfer gibts auch einzeln david...


----------



## oldschooler (1. März 2008)

mein rotes kara wollte doch seinen zwilling kennenlernen, david...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Revon (1. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> 1990 !
> 
> *Team *avalanche !
> 
> ...




Am meisten amüsiert die Antwort auf die Frage, ob es vielleicht nicht doch ein Alurahmen sei. ROTFL


----------



## gremlino (1. März 2008)

noch mal in eigener Sache, wer für seinen Retroaufbau noch einen Satz *IRC MISSILE in 26x2,25 falt* benötigt......:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110229472652







oder noch sonstige Teile wie einen Troy Lee Edge, diverse Brillen, etc. benötigt, sollte mal hier klicken:

http://members.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=gremlino

So, jetzt aber genug gewarnt


----------



## Backfisch (2. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hier würde ich gerne schwamm spielen...................................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260214863923&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=016



Ich hab das in Beobachtung um mir endlich wieder mein "Haupt-MTB" zusammenzubauen, nachdem ich seit letztem Sommer nur die Wahl zwischen Stadtschlampe und Panzer habe.

Es sei denn, Kint hat da was für mich...


----------



## Kint (2. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab das in Beobachtung um mir endlich wieder mein "Haupt-MTB" zusammenzubauen, nachdem ich seit letztem Sommer nur die Wahl zwischen Stadtschlampe und Panzer habe.
> 
> Es sei denn, Kint hat da was für mich...



das ist doch nix - is doch nur infinity.. komisches rundgezogenes japangeröhr...... meins is GTX ! made in usa !.. handgeschweisste rohre ! ( ok nicht von hand) aber geschweisste rohre !


----------



## Kint (2. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> __________________
> ICH BIN EIN MÄCHTIGER PIRAT!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID9kfv5Hgc8



ich hab grade deine sig gesehen - WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN... wenn ich das vor 15 jahren gehabt hätte !


----------



## GT-Man (2. März 2008)

Wieder kein Zaskar:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-Min...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (2. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich hab grade deine sig gesehen - WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN... wenn ich das vor 15 jahren gehabt hätte !



Haahaa ! Als Lösung absolut tauglich - Mensch hab ich gelacht eben!  

Ein 54er Lotto auf der Insel


----------



## cleiende (2. März 2008)

hüstel......in eigener Sache:

Starrgabel passend zu 93 Zaskar in violett

Bikemarkt - KlickKlack


----------



## Kint (2. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> hüstel......in eigener Sache:
> 
> Starrgabel passend zu 93 Zaskar in violett
> 
> Bikemarkt - KlickKlack



gottseidank passt sie nicht ( mehr ) zu meinem - obwohl der preis heiss is...


----------



## tofu1000 (2. März 2008)

Haben! Haben! EINZELKIND!  
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-Rah...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (2. März 2008)

18 Zoll Zaskar für 159 Euro - Wer war's???

18 Zoll Zaskar in Blau elox

Schwarze GT Gabel mit sehr kurzem Schaft

Blaues 18 Zoll Tequesta Rahmenkit


----------



## Backfisch (2. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> 18 Zoll Zaskar für 159 Euro - Wer war's???



Ich leider nicht


----------



## GT-Man (2. März 2008)

Ich.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Haben! Haben! EINZELKIND!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-Rah...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Na, Finger weg!


----------



## tofu1000 (2. März 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Na, Finger weg!


      
*aufdenbodenwerfschreitrampelluftanhalt....


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> *aufdenbodenwerfschreitrampelluftanhalt....



Nicht böse sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (3. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Haben! Haben! EINZELKIND!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-Rah...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Sogar vollständig (Klemmme, Zuggegenhalter, Plastikteile am Rohrknoten).
Fragt aber mal nach ob die Ausfallenden geschweisst wurden. Das sind die Ritcheys mit den senkrechten Stellschrauben, sind bei ganz harter Gangart gerne mal gerissen.


----------



## Kruko (3. März 2008)

Was passiert denn hier???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110228227125&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Ich bin damit raus.


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. März 2008)

Klassisches pushen würde ich mal sagen...


----------



## Janikulus (3. März 2008)

na, 930Euro für den NOS Xizang...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300201982189&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

einer von hier?


----------



## cleiende (3. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> na, 930Euro für den NOS Xizang...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300201982189&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> einer von hier?



Dann noch Fracht und Zoll/EUst. Viel Spass.
Was kostet ein neuer Litespeed nochmal?


----------



## hoeckle (3. März 2008)

...ist dann immer noch kein neuer Xizang!!!


----------



## versus (3. März 2008)

völlig     ! bis 1000 usd war ich (gedanklich) noch dabei, aber neee...
nach D ging er schonmal und ich würde wetten, dass er zumindest im ibc gelandet ist.


----------



## minhang (3. März 2008)

naja, ein neuer lightspeed ist immernoch viel teurer und eben kein xizang... komischer vergleich. 
Aber ich wars auch nicht


----------



## Davidbelize (3. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Was passiert denn hier???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110228227125&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> Ich bin damit raus.




iss schon teurer als meiner und der kam aus england.

muss aber zugeben das ich bei ebay am anfang meiner bucht karriere auch so dumm rumgeboten habe.  


hat ja schon fast den preis eines zaskars erreicht.     war mir dann zu teuer.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260214863923&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (3. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> bis 1000 usd war ich (gedanklich) noch dabei, aber neee...nach D ging er schonmal und ich würde wetten, dass er zumindest im ibc gelandet ist.



*stimmt > Raze hat jetzt endlich sein Xizang!*  
Von meiner Seite die besten Glückwünsche zu diesem Schmuckstück.
Übrigens finde ich den Preis (noch) angemessen. Finde das Ding mal in NOS   
Und wir reden ja hier nicht von einem gewöhnlichen Rahmen, wie hoeckle ja schon sagte  
Vielleicht müssen wir uns einfach von der Illusion verabschieden, dass man so einen Rahmen (unter normalen Umständen) in gutem Zustand bis EUR 600,00 schießen kann, das zeigen ja die letzten Auktionen (meine leider eingeschlossen). Was würde wohl passieren, wenn in D mal ein bestens erhaltener angeboten werden würde? Ich mags mir gar nicht ausmalen...

Glückwunsch, raze!


----------



## Davidbelize (3. März 2008)

sehr schönes bike aber leider zu gross.......................

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-LE-...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tofu1000 (3. März 2008)

Oh!  Und hier! Ein höchst seltenes GT-Team-Bike! Direkt vom professionellen Zweiradmechaniker! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Hardtail-MTB-Mag...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2008)

Das nicht wirklich ein GT oder?


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Oh!  Und hier! Ein höchst seltenes GT-Team-Bike! Direkt vom professionellen Zweiradmechaniker!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Hardtail-MTB-Mag...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich finde die Bremse cool! 

"Bremsen: Magura Hydraulik Harlekin Edition      Sonderedition : Weltweit nur 150 Stück !!!!!!!!! "


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das nicht wirklich ein GT oder?



Die Frage ist nicht wirklich dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (3. März 2008)

ich brech ins Essen.........



> Rahmen: Alu 7005er  NP: 198,-â¬


ohne Triple Triangle.............hmmm, muss garantiert ein Zaskar sein  



> Magura Hydraulik Harlekin Edition Sonderedition


das blau und grÃ¼n der Bremsen hat sich wohl abgewaschen  



> Da ich Zweiradmechaniker bin kauft ihr hier auch nicht die Katze im Sack sondern ein 1a Fahrrad das freude macht!


Auf die Beratung und Service im Fachhandel ist IMMER verlass 

aber der ist auch nicht schlecht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320204047895


----------



## versus (3. März 2008)

gremlino schrieb:


> Auf die Beratung und Service im Fachhandel ist IMMER verlass


----------



## gremlino (3. März 2008)

auch gut:



> VR-Bremse Magura
> Julie 180 Modelljahr 2007 NEU !!!
> 
> HR-Bremse Shimano
> ...



nur echt mit dem 4-Kolbenluftbremssattel


----------



## oldman (3. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> *stimmt > Raze hat jetzt endlich sein Xizang!*
> Von meiner Seite die besten Glückwünsche zu diesem Schmuckstück.
> Übrigens finde ich den Preis (noch) angemessen. Finde das Ding mal in NOS
> Und wir reden ja hier nicht von einem gewöhnlichen Rahmen, wie hoeckle ja schon sagte
> ...




ich gönne es ihm (habe 2 xizangs im Stall), aber der Preis ist daneben. 
Achja, was Litespeed betrifft: wer hat denn wohl einen Grossteil der Xizangs gebaut?


----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht wirklich dein Ernst, oder?



Nein, nicht wirklich 

Vielleicht isses ein geheimer Prototyp


----------



## spatzel (3. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Klassisches pushen würde ich mal sagen...



HI Leute!
bitte keine Unterstellungen!!
ich hab damit nix zu tun,der bietet da ganz fair mit!!!!es soll ja schließlich auch Nuller geben,die irgenwo mal anfangen wollen oder....


----------



## minhang (3. März 2008)

noch ein grossartiges zitat von unserem GT experten:
"Ich bin mit dem Fahrrad maximal 20 km gefahren da ich mehrere Fahrräder habe und das nur mein Speedbike war!"

rrrichtich  und das mit den reifen


----------



## cleiende (4. März 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> Achja, was Litespeed betrifft: wer hat denn wohl einen Grossteil der Xizangs gebaut?



yep, und der Rest kam zum Teil von Sandvik.


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. März 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> HI Leute!
> bitte keine Unterstellungen!!
> ich hab damit nix zu tun,der bietet da ganz fair mit!!!!es soll ja schließlich auch Nuller geben,die irgenwo mal anfangen wollen oder....



Das war auch keine Unterstellung - das ging eher an die, die das Rähmchen haben wollen. =>   siehe PN


----------



## Backfisch (4. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das nicht wirklich ein GT oder?



Der Schnellspanner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (4. März 2008)

113 Euro für einen NEUEN Alu-Edge?!?







Ist nicht euer Ernst, oder? Hier werden selbst Avalanches höher gehandelt!


----------



## minhang (4. März 2008)

das komische an dem edge ist, dass er schon 3 mal kurz hintereinander angeboten wurde...keine ahnung warum, aber wenn nichts sein sollte, beiss selbst ich mir in den arsch, obwohl ich ihn gar nicht bräuchte.


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. März 2008)

Ich hab den Rahmen auch mit verfolgt. Das erste Mal war der für 435 Euro Startgebot und 635 Euro Sofortkauf drin. Beim zweiten Mal für 300 Euro Startgebot und nun geht er für 113 Euro weg.
Ich sags mal so, mir ist er definitiv zu klein. Wem er passt oder wer sonstwie Interesse hat, wendet sich vertrauensvoll an mich.


----------



## Backfisch (4. März 2008)

Man könnte sich natürlich eins der heftig reduzierten 2danger Rennräder holen und die Anbauteile dann mit diesem GT Rahmen verheiraten... Hmmm...


----------



## SuperEva (4. März 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> das komische an dem edge ist, dass er schon 3 mal kurz hintereinander angeboten wurde...keine ahnung warum, aber wenn nichts sein sollte, beiss selbst ich mir in den arsch, obwohl ich ihn gar nicht bräuchte.




Ist meiner, warum soll der nichts sein. Ist ja Niegelnagel neu.
Gott sei Dank hab ich weniger dafür gezahlt das wenigstens meine Ebay Gebühren damit gedeckt sind. Der Rahmen ist mir zu Klein und hab den gekauft um mir ein bisschen Taschengeld zu machen. Hat leider nicht geklappt.


----------



## minhang (4. März 2008)

wirklich schade. ich hätte da gerne mitgeboten, aber bin gerade im zaskar aufbau.... zum sommer hin wollte ich mir aber auch nen renner aufbauen, da wäre dein rahmen perfekt gewesen 
manchmal ist das timing einfach blöd. mein karakoram wollte auch keiner haben und zwei wochen später wurde ein total schrottiger rahmen für wesentlich mehr geld verkauft.


----------



## Janikulus (4. März 2008)

@minhang:



Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, mir ist er definitiv zu klein. Wem er passt oder wer sonstwie Interesse hat, wendet sich vertrauensvoll an mich.


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. März 2008)

Okay Leute,

ja, ich habe den Edge Rahmen heute morgen ersteigert. Ob nun SuperEva der Verkäufer ist, weiss ich nicht. Per Email hat sich heute eine Frau aus Luxemburg gemeldet. 
Offensichtlich haben es mehrere versäumt, rechtzeitig auf den Rahmen zu bieten. Ich werde gerade mit PNs zugeschüttet. Wer Interesse an dem Rahmen hat, schickt mir bitte ein Angebot per PN.

Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## Manni1599 (4. März 2008)

Wenn Du hier Geld verdienen willst, machst Du Dir keine Freunde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (4. März 2008)

Das weiss ich. Nur kann ich ohne Angebot ja keinem irgendwas verkaufen. Bisher haben sich einige gemeldet und Interesse bekundet. Konkrete Preisvorstellungen blieben bislang aus. Prinzipiell hab ich eigentlich jedem geschrieben, dass ich nicht auf großartigen Gewinn aus bin. Meine Ausgaben will ich wieder rein haben und über den Rest kann man reden. Fakt ist, ich will keine 635 Euro dafür... ;-)


----------



## Kruko (4. März 2008)

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt 

Das war die Auktion!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150213788323&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=005

Und das kam heute heile an 





Jetzt geht es ans polieren und dann schauen wir mal, was daraus wird


----------



## Davidbelize (4. März 2008)

der ist ja mit zoll sogar geschenkt.


was soll man schon sagen zum "schönsten fully der welt"


----------



## tofu1000 (4. März 2008)

Da bin ich glatt ein bisschen neidisch!  
Falls er Insa doch nicht passen sollte....


----------



## Manni1599 (5. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Da bin ich glatt ein bisschen neidisch!
> Falls er Insa doch nicht passen sollte....



...darfst Du Dich hinten anstellen!


----------



## Janikulus (5. März 2008)

altes eisen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-Rahmen-mit-Gabel_W0QQitemZ190203887707QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190203887707


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (5. März 2008)

wer im forum nennt sich quark inne bucht?


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110228227125&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## Kint (5. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> *stimmt > Raze hat jetzt endlich sein Xizang!*



auch von meiner seite her natürlich glückwunsch... ich hatte da ja auch meine finger drin, [bei der suche und auch speziell diesem schmuckstück] seit ich (verhängnisvoller weise   hier mal gepostet hatte :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=232395
 )

seitdem wurde ich ein gewisses forumsmitglied nicht mehr los, habe diverse gebrauchte angebote und kompletträder gesehn, begutachtet, empfohlen, verworfen, und neu empfohlen , bis ich ihn endlich zu einem völlig überteuerten kauf des xizangs überreden konnte... 

mal im ernst: auch ich fidne den preis angemessen. ist eben kein schnäppchen, aber eben auch NOS. nicht kaum gefahren oder wenig gebraucht, nein Jungfräulcih.... ! und gebrauchte gehen auch gerne mal für 600 übern tisch. sicherlich ist der vergleich zu litespeed, oder gebrauchten merlins angemessen, aber wer ertsbesitzer sein will, muss schon hinlangen können, das kennen autofahrer und vor allem oldtimersammler auch zu genüge. also nochmal hier glückwunsch - und  den rest wieder per pn jürgen...


----------



## spatzel (5. März 2008)

.....und gibts hier einen, der sich in der Bucht carlosdeluca nennt? Versuche, dem Herren zu antworten, aber das tolle ebay System blockiert die Antwort... ...und versuch da mal jmd bei ebay zu erreichen..... 
cheers


----------



## Davidbelize (5. März 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> .....und gibts hier einen, der sich in der Bucht carlosdeluca nennt? Versuche, dem Herren zu antworten, aber das tolle ebay System blockiert die Antwort... ...und versuch da mal jmd bei ebay zu erreichen.....
> cheers




carlosdeluca alias sixtimesnine


david


----------



## Tiensy (6. März 2008)

*GT STS 1000 DS*

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-1000-CAR...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## spatzel (6. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> carlosdeluca alias sixtimesnine
> 
> 
> david



vielen dank!!!!


----------



## Davidbelize (6. März 2008)

was für die ganz ganz grossen...........................

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Tequesta-2...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

welches modell ist das?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-MOUNTAIN-B...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (6. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> welches modell ist das?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-MOUNTAIN-B...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ein 97er talera - mit "upgrades". kein 93er bravado weil kein auswechselbares schaltauge,  und auch keins der 96er splatter designs, da zb das timberline fs ein umgekehrtes farbschema hatte - und deswegen auch nicht teamscream hiess. die decals sprechen aber auch dafür dass es ein 97er ist.



Janikulus schrieb:


> altes eisen?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-Rahmen-mit-Gabel_W0QQitemZ190203887707QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190203887707



und das dürfte ein 92er karakoram sein. so eins wie cleinde hat. also an sich das tequila bike - nur eben ohne alcohol...

genau das gleiche wie das hier :

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-Rah...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

89er karakoram in granit gemeisselt und komplett - ein schönes rad:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Bik...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gt titan RR rahmen :

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ti-road-fram...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


und ein peace multispeed in rasta..:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Peace-9r-Mul...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alf2 (6. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> und das dürfte ein 92er karakoram sein. so eins wie cleinde hat. also an sich das tequila bike - nur eben ohne alcohol...
> 
> genau das gleiche wie das hier :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Karakoram-Rahmen...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ja und ebendieses möchte ich haben! 
Bittttte Biittte mir lassen 




Kint schrieb:


> gt titan RR rahmen :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ti-road-fram...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Und vor dem Ding kann ich nur *warnen*.
 Ich hatte es schon mal um 217$ ersteigert. Der Typ hat sich so lange blöd gestellt mit dem Versenden bis ich es aufgegeben habe. (Seinen Bewertungen zufolge dürfte er das öfters machen). Weiters handelt es sich um kein EDGE, sondern um die günstigere Taiwan Variante (allerdings behauptet er das auch nicht mehr). Und drittens dürfte das Tretlagergewinde hinüber sein - davon schreibt er auch nix mehr.


----------



## versus (6. März 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ja und ebendieses möchte ich haben!
> Bittttte Biittte mir lassen
> 
> 
> ...



und er hat keine negative bewertung von dir bekommen ?
aus angst vor einer revanche, nehme ich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (6. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-I-Drive-4-3-0...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wurde wieder neu eingestellt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-I-Drive-4-3-0...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jedinightmare (6. März 2008)

... aus familiären Gründen zwei originalverpackte und gerade erst gekaufte Bikes??


----------



## Deleted 5247 (6. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-I-Drive-4-3-0...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Wurde wieder neu eingestellt:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-I-Drive-4-3-0...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Vielleicht hat der Verkäufer hier zugeschlagen ( http://www.badbikes-online.de/shop/...aid=1013%20GT%20I-Drive%204%203.0%20Bike-001& ), in der Hoffnung, die aktuelle "GT-Hochpreis-Kaufsucht" auszunutzen und einen schnellen Euro zu machen - wer weiß?!


----------



## tofu1000 (6. März 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ja und ebendieses möchte ich haben!
> Bittttte Biittte mir lassen


 
Nicht nur du.....


----------



## tofu1000 (6. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Haben! Haben! EINZELKIND!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-Rah...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 


GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Na, Finger weg!


Und der mini.tom fingert auch schon dran rum...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Und der mini.tom fingert auch schon dran rum...





cleiende schrieb:


> Sogar vollständig (Klemmme, Zuggegenhalter, Plastikteile am Rohrknoten).
> Fragt aber mal nach ob die Ausfallenden geschweisst wurden. Das sind die Ritcheys mit den senkrechten Stellschrauben, sind bei ganz harter Gangart gerne mal gerissen.



Aufgrund des Hinweises von cleiende habe ich mal gefragt ob der Rahmen geschweisst wurde. Antwort war, daß das Schaltauge gerichtet wurde und die Gewinde zugeschweisst wurden! 
Aufgrund der Aussage habe ich mein Gebot zurück genommen!

DANKE nochmal cleiende für den Hinweis


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. März 2008)

Zwar angeblich US ONLY aber wer will kann ja trotzdem mal fragen!

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-BILLET-MTN-C...ryZ56193QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## cleiende (7. März 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Hinweises von cleiende habe ich mal gefragt ob der Rahmen geschweisst wurde. Antwort war, daß das Schaltauge gerichtet wurde und die Gewinde zugeschweisst wurden!
> Aufgrund der Aussage habe ich mein Gebot zurück genommen!
> 
> DANKE nochmal cleiende für den Hinweis



Keine Ursache. Hat der Verkäufer den Text wenigstens geändert und die Reparatur erwähnt?
Aber wie gesagt, das kommt nur bei MTB-Rahmen mit Stellschrauben im Ausfallende öfter vor.


----------



## Tiensy (7. März 2008)

Wieder neu eingestellt und um 100$ günstiger: *GT STS 1000 DS*

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-1000-CAR...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich würd so gerne zuschlagen, aber derzeit ist das nicht möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (7. März 2008)

War dieses Avalanche nicht schon einmal drin? Trotzdem ein guter Preis, wie ich finde, nur leider zu groß für mich: http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-GT-Aval...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alf2 (7. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> und er hat keine negative bewertung von dir bekommen ?
> aus angst vor einer revanche, nehme ich an.



Er hat sich bei allen revanchiert, die ihn negativ bewertet haben, deshalb hab ichs gelassen. 
Hat ebay jetzt nicht eh die Regeln geändert?
Wenn ja, dann würde ichs beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall tun!


----------



## tofu1000 (7. März 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Hinweises von cleiende habe ich mal gefragt ob der Rahmen geschweisst wurde. Antwort war, daß das Schaltauge gerichtet wurde und die Gewinde zugeschweisst wurden!
> Aufgrund der Aussage habe ich mein Gebot zurück genommen!
> 
> DANKE nochmal cleiende für den Hinweis


Mann! Und ich war schon wieder blind vor Eifer endlich mal eine Groove-Tube nach meinem Geschmack zu finden!  Also auch von mir nochmal ein dickes danke und eine Verneigung  an cleiende. Schade, bin also auch raus.



Tiensy schrieb:


> Wieder neu eingestellt und um 100$ günstiger: *GT STS 1000 DS*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-1000-CAR...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ich würd so gerne zuschlagen, aber derzeit ist das nicht möglich


Wenn ich wüsste ob mir ne L passt.....


----------



## Davidbelize (7. März 2008)

bin gaaaanz lange ein 18er sts gefahren und es hat mir bei einer körpergrösse von 173 cm keine probleme bereitet.
das oberrohr ist ja nach hinten ganz leicht abfallend.
fahre jetzt einen 16er lts rahmen und fühle mich nur wegen meiner echt kurzen beine darauf wohler.


----------



## tofu1000 (7. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> bin gaaaanz lange ein 18er sts gefahren und es hat mir bei einer körpergrösse von 173 cm keine probleme bereitet.
> das oberrohr ist ja nach hinten ganz leicht abfallend.
> fahre jetzt einen 16er lts rahmen und fühle mich nur wegen meiner echt kurzen beine darauf wohler.


Ach verdammt, David! Hättest du nicht irgendwas sagen können wie: "Nee, nee, dit Ding is dir viel zu groß, Kolleje!" Obwohl ich nicht wirklich weiß ob mir das lieber gewesen wäre... Naja, wir werden sehen, ich hab erstmal angefragt ob er denn vesenden möchte.


----------



## Tiensy (7. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ach verdammt, David! Hättest du nicht irgendwas sagen können wie: "Nee, nee, dit Ding is dir viel zu groß, Kolleje!" Obwohl ich nicht wirklich weiß ob mir das lieber gewesen wäre... Naja, wir werden sehen, ich hab erstmal angefragt ob er denn vesenden möchte.



Der Versand für den Rahmen sollte bei ca. 69.69$ liegen per USPS Priority Mail  

@tofu1000: SCHLAG ZU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (7. März 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> War dieses Avalanche nicht schon einmal drin? Trotzdem ein guter Preis, wie ich finde, nur leider zu groß für mich: http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-GT-Aval...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wie groß isses denn? 18" oder 19"

könnt ihr nicht einer geschundenen seele dieses stück kindheit überlassen?!

würd sogern wieder ein gt fahrn un bis mein zaskar fertig is ,werden noch etliche sommer vergehen... im classic basar seht ihr welches opfer ich bereit bin zu bringen für dieses rad!


----------



## GTdanni (7. März 2008)

Wenn das Ava hier in der Nähe wär hätte ich es schon gekauft, dieser Zustand ist ja wohl einmalig.  

Cu danni


----------



## Janikulus (7. März 2008)

gt jogging Kombi aus Frankreich

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Bmx-Old-school-N...yZ134237QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tofu1000 (7. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Der Versand für den Rahmen sollte bei ca. 69.69$ liegen per USPS Priority Mail
> 
> @tofu1000: SCHLAG ZU!!!!!!!!!!!


Hier die Antwort von ihm:
*Hallo tortilla_dss,
*The shipping cost would be $400 US dollars because the box is considered oversized. If you still want the frame use buy it now and add $300 for shipping.
Ich werd ihn nochmal anschreiben, vielleicht wird das ja noch was.


----------



## Tiensy (7. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort von ihm:
> *Hallo tortilla_dss,
> *The shipping cost would be $400 US dollars because the box is considered oversized. If you still want the frame use buy it now and add $300 for shipping.
> Ich werd ihn nochmal anschreiben, vielleicht wird das ja noch was.



Er soll das Horst-Link lösen und die untere Dämpferbefestigung. Dann lässt sich der Rahmen so:





zusammenklappen und ist nicht mehr oversized... 

Das sollte wesentlich billiger sein.


----------



## tofu1000 (7. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Er soll das Horst-Link lösen und die untere Dämpferbefestigung.
> Das sollte wesentlich billiger sein.


Super, danke für den schnellen Tipp! Hab ihm das schon geschrieben. Ich bin ganz hibbelig! Aber warten wir ab, muss jetzt ersma arbeiten, da kann ich diese Gedanken nicht gebrauchen....


----------



## cleiende (7. März 2008)

Viel Erfolg. Manche in den good ol' USA sind entweder stumpf oder geldgeil - das ist nicht immer spassig.
Hast Du nicht irgendwo nen Kumpel in den USA der das empfangen und zerlegt weiterleiten kann? Hilft ungemein.


----------



## mini.tom (7. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Und der mini.tom fingert auch schon dran rum...



habe mein gebot soeben zurückgezogen  
mfg
tom


----------



## tofu1000 (8. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg. Manche in den good ol' USA sind entweder stumpf oder geldgeil - das ist nicht immer spassig.
> Hast Du nicht irgendwo nen Kumpel in den USA der das empfangen und zerlegt weiterleiten kann? Hilft ungemein.


Danke, er hat bereits auf die zweite Anfrage umgehend geantwortet, konnte sie nur eben grad erst lesen weil ich eben erst vom Geld verdienen kam:
I have no problem disassembling the frame to bring the shipping cost down if your ok with the reassembling it. Give me $70 for shipping and I'll let you know if I need more once the frame is boxed up and ready. The aluminum parts are in great shape.
Klingt also schon mal gut, nur das rote stört etwas. Aber ich hoffe das bekomm ich auch noch geklärt. Ein Kumpel wär da, aber wenn es so klappt, ist es wohl günstiger. Zumal der Kumpel eher zwei linke Hände hat...


mini.tom schrieb:


> habe mein gebot soeben zurückgezogen
> mfg
> tom


Tja dann sind ja wieder alle aus dem Spiel und alf2 hat freie bahn. (?) Der Verkäufer grämt sich bestimmt etwas. Aber wie sagte schon Großmutter: Heimlichkeiten - Schlechtigkeiten.


----------



## versus (8. März 2008)

mal ein bisschen o.t.:

rutschen bei euch eigentlich auch regelmässig auktionen durch die suchaufträge? 
sprich man hat permanent einen suchauftrag mit den einstellungen 
suchbegriff "xizang", 
kategorie "alle kategorien", 
ort "weltweit"
und sonst keinen einschränkungen laufen und trotzdem tauchen hier immer wieder auktionen auf, die im suchauftrag nicht aufgetaucht sind!

stelle ich mich da bei den einstellungen dämlich an, oder ist das problem bekannt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (8. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mal ein bisschen o.t.:
> 
> rutschen bei euch eigentlich auch regelmässig auktionen durch die suchaufträge?
> sprich man hat permanent einen suchauftrag mit den einstellungen
> ...



also ich habe - da die option weltweit von ebay.de nur dann greift wenn der verkäufer in den us auch "weltweit" anklickt - seperate suchaufträge für deutschland, uk, und .com. dh ich bin bspw. auf ebay.com gegangen, habe dort ne suche nach gt gestartet und diese anschleissend dort gespeichert. wenn ich dann von ebay.de aus diese suche ausführe öffnet er .com, und performed dort meine suche. so geht mir nix durch die lappen, allerdings muss ich mich halt auch durch die ganzen protektionisten wühlen.

" GOD BLESS AMERICA , HOME OF THE FREE "




da ich ja student bin und ja sonst nix zu tun habe   kann ich also meine drei suchen nach gt, plus die jeweils 5 anderen nach dem ganzen anderen kram ausführen und in aller ruhe zb sowas finden:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Aero-BIke_...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-suspension...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ibis-130mm-alum...ryZ22694QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
aber weltweit und NIB ein dynohotwheels :


this makes finding King Tut look like a garage sale item


----------



## Davidbelize (8. März 2008)

keine ahnung ob dieser link hier bekannt oder unbekannt ist,auf jeden fall funktioniert er hervorragend.


http://www.retrobike.co.uk/auction/results.php?search=Hope&cat=cycling#result


----------



## Tiensy (8. März 2008)

Nachdem scheinbar niemand Interesse an den Lagersätzen hat. Hier mal was in eigener Sache: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330218169143´


----------



## GT-Man (9. März 2008)

Was haltet Ihr von dem Xizang:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Titan...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ? Ich muss ja nun auch mal zu einem Xizang kommen!

Und ein Aggressor im Zaskar LE Design:  
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-MTB-FRAME_W0...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (9. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von dem Xizang:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Titan...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ? Ich muss ja nun auch mal zu einem Xizang kommen!



sieht gut aus! sind u-brake sockel, oder? 
wenn ich meins heute nicht bekommen hätte, dann wäre diese auktion wohl trotzdem schon beendet! an dieser stelle nochmal danke richtung innsbruck


----------



## GT-Man (10. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> sieht gut aus! sind u-brake sockel, oder?
> wenn ich meins heute nicht bekommen hätte, dann wäre diese auktion wohl trotzdem schon beendet! an dieser stelle nochmal danke richtung innsbruck



Ich bin schon dran an dem Rahmen!!!


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ich bin schon dran an dem Rahmen!!!



Da ist jemand Titan-infiziert


----------



## cleiende (10. März 2008)

Also das war jetzt nicht allzu teuer. GBP 343,33 = ca. EUR  416 plus Versand. Schade daß es kein 56er war.....

GT Lotto in UK


----------



## gremlino (10. März 2008)

****hüstel*****

mal wieder in eigener Sache, Bikemarktanzeigen - Retro Dainese Protektoren und Montageständer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (10. März 2008)

in österreich gibts ein blaues bravado ohne le  



http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/biete-78024-gt-bravado


----------



## Backfisch (10. März 2008)

Huch?
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2008)

Ist der Vorbau für einen Renner oder für ein MTB

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300205206042&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123

Der Verkäufer meint MTB, ich meine Renner


----------



## chrrup150 (10. März 2008)

den vorbau beobachte ich auch schon, sieht aus wie der atura, aber das lenkerklemmass ist mit 25,4 mtb


----------



## Kint (10. März 2008)

naja es gab und gibt ja auch 25,4 lenker im rr bereich. kann schon sein dass syncros dem rechnung getragen hat.

und von wegen 0 grad. der hat deutlich negativ rise, das ist eher bei den rr vorbauten üblich.


----------



## cleiende (11. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Huch?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Nennt sich GT RTS...





...long long ago...





...until 1996.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (11. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nennt sich GT RTS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taugt dieses Federung was?


----------



## Backfisch (11. März 2008)

Im Bikemarkt steht ein LTS für 199,-


----------



## Bastieeeh (11. März 2008)

GT Avalanche Alu 56 cm







Ich verweise aber mit Vorsicht auf die vielen schlechten Bewertungen.

Abgesehen davon würde ich gern wissen, aus welchem Jahr der Rahmen stammt. Die Rahmennummer ist H4L19681. Meint ihr, das ist ein 19 Zoll Rahmen?


----------



## Deleted 5247 (11. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Taugt dieses Federung was?



Bei der Federung handelt es sich um einen Eingelenker mit mehrgelenkiger Abstützung.

Der Schwingendrehpunkt befindet sich zwischen Kurbel und Oberrohr, wodurch es zum Pedalrückschlag kommt, der jedoch bei dem geringen Federweg halbwegs zu vernachlässigen ist.

Schwierig wird es bei einem defekten Dämpfer, da dieser enorm lang ist und durch eine Öffnung im Sattelrohr zu einer Wippe geführt wird, daher auch der Name RTS (Rocker Tuned Suspension).
Es muss ein spezieller Dämpfer verbaut werden, den es - soweit mir bekannt - nur noch bei Risse Racing gibt.


----------



## alf2 (11. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Taugt dieses Federung was?



Ich würde mal sagen nein! Auch wenn ich dafür vielleicht hier gesteinigt werde. 

Eine Freundin von mir fuhr das Ding und ich bin es öfters mal probegefahren. Bergauf wars ganz ok. Bergab hat man nicht viel von der Federung gespürt (hat auch nur 5 oder 6cm). Dämpfung war kaum da und bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten begann es zu springen. Ich bin dann immer wieder gerne mit meinem bravado LE weitergefahren, besonders weil es bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung über 2kg leichter war.


----------



## cleiende (11. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Taugt dieses Federung was?



Die Frage hat GT selber beantwortet: Die Rahmen gab es nicht lange. Was Alf über den Dämpfer schreibt ist korrekt, auch mit Lagern wird es u.U. schwierig.
Und der Pedalrückschlag ist deutlich spürbar.
Da ist ein LTS besser, wenn es denn was Altes sein soll.


----------



## Backfisch (11. März 2008)

Danke! Ich will eh kein Fully (sonst hätte ich vermutlich im Bikemarkt zugeschlagen), ich kannte nur diese GT-Federung noch nicht.


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> GT Avalanche Alu 56 cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schätze der ist von 1996 und es sind mind. 20" !


----------



## jedinightmare (11. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> GT Avalanche Alu 56 cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meines Wissens nach ebtspricht bei GT 52 cm 20 Zoll, demnach wäre das ein 22 Zoll Rahmen, wenn nicht sogar 23.


----------



## Kint (11. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach ebtspricht bei GT 52 cm 20 Zoll, demnach wäre das ein 22 Zoll Rahmen, wenn nicht sogar 23.



ist ein gt 20 zöller. das das bekanntlich 22" normalen zoll entsprechen brauch ich nicht extra zu erwähnen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (11. März 2008)

kommt von den nachbarn ausm classik forum................

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325456


----------



## Bursar (11. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach ebtspricht bei GT 52 cm 20 Zoll, demnach wäre das ein 22 Zoll Rahmen, wenn nicht sogar 23.


Genau, der ist euch allen viel zu groß!


----------



## Bastieeeh (11. März 2008)

Achso? Wie groß muss man denn da sein?



Bursar schrieb:


> Genau, der ist euch allen viel zu groß!



Hab mal messen lassen:

Oberrohr: Mitte Sitzrohr bis Mitte Steuerrohr 59cm 
Unterrohr: Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Tretlager 65cm 
Steuerrohr: von ganz oben bis ganz unten 16cm 
Kettenstrebenlänge: Mitte Tretlager bis Nabenaufnahme am Ausfallende 43cm 
Sattelrohr: Oberkante bis Mitte Innenlager 57cm

Nun sind es also 57cm Rahmenhöhe.

Wie dem auch sei, der Verkäufer meint, die schlechten Bewertungen kämen von Verkäufen für Freunde/Bekannte. Deswegen die langen Lieferzeiten. Der Rahmen ist allerdings sein eigener.


----------



## Bursar (11. März 2008)

mindestens 2m.


----------



## cleiende (11. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, der Verkäufer meint, die schlechten Bewertungen kämen von Verkäufen für Freunde/Bekannte. Deswegen die langen Lieferzeiten. Der Rahmen ist allerdings sein eigener.



klar doch...
Frag doch mal ob jemand in der Nähe wohnt und den Rahmen ggfs abholt und dann weiterleitet. Im Ernstfall lässt der das Ding wenn ranzig/verzogen einfach dort, Du kriegst eine schlechte Bewertung reingedrückt der Knabe auch, gut isses. "Privatverkauf" ist kein Ausschluss von Haftung für verschwiegenene Mängel.


----------



## jedinightmare (11. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ist ein gt 20 zöller. das das bekanntlich 22" normalen zoll entsprechen brauch ich nicht extra zu erwähnen ?



Mein (Stahl-) Avalanche war 20 Zoll / 52 cm. Hab mich  noch nie wirklich mit den Unterschieden bein den Rahmenhöhen in Stahl oder Alu befasst. Gibts da Unterschiede?


----------



## Kint (12. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Mein (Stahl-) Avalanche war 20 Zoll / 52 cm. Hab mich  noch nie wirklich mit den Unterschieden bein den Rahmenhöhen in Stahl oder Alu befasst. Gibts da Unterschiede?



ja. stahl ist immer so 1-zwei cm manchmal auch 3cm kürzer als alu. titan im übrigen auch. 

das ist aber generell auch vom baujahr abhängig....

man merke sich grob: 

Gt maß heisst mitte BB bis mitte OR gemessen. und nach Gt maß gab es KEINE alu 22" Serien MTb Rahmen. das maximum waren 20" rahmenhöhe (gt) -> das sind 58 cm oder 22" bis oben. da das sattelrohr aber nur über den abstand der kronjuwelen zum OR auskunft gibt : das Oberrohr ist meist ne zwischengröße : wer das oberrohr eines konventionellen 22" rahmen benötigt wird mit nem 20(22")" alu gt nicht so recht glücklich. 

bei stahl sieht die sache anders aus - da gings bis 22" (gt)  bei den serien mtbs hoch, dementsprechend 24" normal gemessen...




Bursar schrieb:


> Genau, der ist euch allen viel zu groß!



stimmt nicht - mir isser zu klein. 

udn um ein 20" alu zu fahren muss man keine 2m groß sein - 190 - 195 langt völlig.


----------



## Bursar (12. März 2008)

Mit 2m wäre man aber auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Backfisch (12. März 2008)

Dann einigen wir uns auf 2,30 und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (12. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MONTAINBIKE-I...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der Neupreis ist mal wieder super.


----------



## Bastieeeh (12. März 2008)

In was für einem Stall steht das da überhaupt drin? Und geklaut ist es auch noch! ;-)


----------



## tofu1000 (12. März 2008)

Viel innovativer find ich die Sache mit dem "Eigenlenker". Das heisst: Du kannst deiner Freundin auch noch ein Eis mitbringen (du hast ja beide Hände frei) und endlich freihändig auch um engste Kurven an der Eisdiele posen.


----------



## tofu1000 (12. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ach ja:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130199164196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003
> Will nicht einer von euch ne Hochzeitsreise oder ähnliches machen??? Ich würde auch ne Torte backen...


 
Er ist wieder da. Diesmal für 200$ Sofortkauf!
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Lobo-1000-DH...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Manuel78 (12. März 2008)

....was haltet ihr davon???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220208438166&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## tofu1000 (12. März 2008)

Manuel78 schrieb:


> ....was haltet ihr davon???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220208438166&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (12. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220208438166&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


ich hoffe den kauft einer im sofortkauf.
dann zeige ich den ebay link meiner freundin,und die welt ist wieder in ordnung.


----------



## tofu1000 (12. März 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=99858&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## cleiende (12. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Er ist wieder da. Diesmal für 200$ Sofortkauf!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Lobo-1000-DH...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Und führe mich nicht in Versuchung....


----------



## tofu1000 (12. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Und führe mich nicht in Versuchung....


Überlegs dir doch nochmal.  Das ist ja eigentlich schon keine Versuchung mehr sondern schon fast Pflicht! Aber er hat auch schon geantwortet: Er will nur nach Amerika versenden.


----------



## Kint (12. März 2008)

ick werde mich auch raushalten. auch wenns echt geschenkt ist beid em dollarkurs. 10 für ein funktionierendes lobo....oh mann...


----------



## Tiensy (12. März 2008)

*Zum Lobo:*

Da ist sogar noch die äußerst seltene Sitzstrebe dran (ohne Cantisockel und mit Bremsleitungsführung)...

Wundert mich nur, dass da niemand zugreift...


----------



## gremlino (12. März 2008)

hüstel, in eigener Sache,

Retro Dainese Protektoren und 1"RS MAG21+Pumpe bei ebay


----------



## Kint (13. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *Zum Lobo:*
> 
> Da ist sogar noch die äußerst seltene Sitzstrebe dran (ohne Cantisockel und mit Bremsleitungsführung)...
> 
> Wundert mich nur, dass da niemand zugreift...



man korrigiere mich wen ich falsch liege aber is des nicht die standard alu lobo strebe ?


----------



## Tiensy (13. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> man korrigiere mich wen ich falsch liege aber is des nicht die standard alu lobo strebe ?



Ja, das ist die Standard *ALU* Lobo Strebe.

Will den Thread hier nicht vollbomben, daher hab ich hier was vorbereitet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4568542&postcount=327


----------



## chrrup150 (13. März 2008)

mal was richtig altes:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Opel-GT-Bj-72-Sc...oryZ9858QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck74 (13. März 2008)

Und was willst du uns damit sagen  

Markus


----------



## jedinightmare (13. März 2008)

Was man alles unter sdem Suchbegriff "GT" finden kann?? Ist aber doch kein Zweirad!!


----------



## Kint (13. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Was man alles unter sdem Suchbegriff "GT" finden kann?? Ist aber doch kein Zweirad!!



naja... kommt wohl auf den fahrer an...


----------



## salzbrezel (13. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Tempest-aehnl...218759544QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260218759544

140â¬ fÃ¼r einen gebrauchten Tempest-Rahmen...
Vor einem Jahr habe ich weniger fÃ¼r einen Zaskar bezahlt.


----------



## planetsmasher (13. März 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Tempest-aehnl...218759544QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260218759544
> 
> 140 für einen gebrauchten Tempest-Rahmen...
> Vor einem Jahr habe ich weniger für einen Zaskar bezahlt.


 
Dafür ist in erster Linie aber auch dieses Forum mitsamt den hier versammelten üblichen Verdächtigen verantwortlich.
Hier wird alles gepusht und gehypt was tt-Design ist und halbwegs geradeausfahren kann. Über den Kultfaktor eine talera, tequesta, aggressor, tempest und wie die bleischweren taiwan-schleudern alle heissen, kann man sich nun wirklich streiten. Nehme auch mein eigenes terramoto davon gar nicht aus. Aber ich mach auch nicht so nen Bohei daraus.
The Real Deal fängt imho beim avalanche an und alles was drunter ist mag ein "vernünftiges" Rad für den jeweiligen Preis gewesen sein, aber Kult (der dann eben auch einen höheren Gebrauchtpreis rechtfertigen würde) sieht anders aus.

just my 2 cents


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. März 2008)

Bereits in Arbeit!

Vielleicht klappts ja.

VG
Peter



Tiensy schrieb:


> *Zum Lobo:*
> 
> Da ist sogar noch die äußerst seltene Sitzstrebe dran (ohne Cantisockel und mit Bremsleitungsführung)...
> 
> Wundert mich nur, dass da niemand zugreift...


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. März 2008)

Sorry, darf man den nur Kult GTs fahren?
Vor allen was ist Kult? Ich finde ein GT von vor 90´kultiger als jedes Zaskar nach 90`(meine Meinung)
Und 140 sind viel zu viel. Aber das muß jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.
Will einer hier ein Tempest? Für 140 geht mein Rahmen sofort weg.


----------



## planetsmasher (13. März 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sorry, darf man den nur Kult GTs fahren?


nee, ich sach ja dass ich mein terramoto nicht als besonders kultig bezeichnen würde. ich mag es halt trotzdem ganz gerne . aber dass ein tempest rahmen für 140 weg geht ist nichtmal mehr für verrückte nachvollziehbar, und hier tummeln sich ja deren reichlich. 
ich setz mal mein terramoto-komplettrad für 1.400 sofortkauf rein und schau was passiert. 

nö, lieber doch nicht. zuletzt findet sich wirklich noch so nen Depp.


----------



## jedinightmare (13. März 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> nö, lieber doch nicht. zuletzt findet sich wirklich noch so nen Depp.



Die Macht hat großen Einfluß auf die geistig Schwachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (13. März 2008)

Titanalarm !  






http://cgi.ebay.com/16-GT-Lightning...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (13. März 2008)

ein zaskar für 80 australische dollar...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/705-1.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120233013020


----------



## zaskar-le (13. März 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Titanalarm !  Tom



  Der ist ja auch schön, meine Herren!
Hhmmmm...


----------



## Backfisch (14. März 2008)

Für die "white bikes"


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (14. März 2008)

in eigener Sache, verkaufe einen "halben" 96 LTS Rahmen... vieleicht kann den einer als Ersatzteil brauchen...


----------



## alf2 (14. März 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Titanalarm !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M e i n s !

Bitte mir lassen! Ich such schon ewig ein erschwingliches 16er in Titan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. März 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Bitte mir lassen! Ich such schon ewig ein erschwingliches 16er in Titan!




das ist bei so einem teil eine kühne bitte. da bin ich mal gespannt und wünsche viel glück


----------



## Kint (14. März 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> M e i n s !
> 
> Bitte mir lassen! Ich such schon ewig ein erschwingliches 16er in Titan!



wenn das nicht klappen sollte ich weiss wo noch einer steht, der bald zu haben sein dürfte. aber ob der erschwinglich wird, weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## tofu1000 (14. März 2008)

Tischtennisschläger.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220212510056&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## versus (14. März 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Tischtennisschläger.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220212510056&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012



  was ist das denn ??? zr 1000 in dem dekor!?

nur versand nach uk  zum glück sind 23" (58er) eh etwas zu gross...


----------



## Kint (14. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> was ist das denn ??? zr 1000 in dem dekor!?
> 
> nur versand nach uk  zum glück sind 23" (58er) eh etwas zu gross...



2000er.


----------



## zaskar-le (14. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Der ist ja auch schön, meine Herren!
> Hhmmmm...



Erster!   
Ach Quatsch, wir schauen einfach mal.
Ein Budget meinerseits ist ohnehin kaum vorhanden


----------



## GT-Man (14. März 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> M e i n s !
> 
> Bitte mir lassen! Ich such schon ewig ein erschwingliches 16er in Titan!



Zum Glück war ich ja schon der erste Bieter.  
Falls es mit dem Xizang nicht klappen sollte, muss ich mich leider auf das Lightning konzentrieren, sorry.


----------



## Triturbo (14. März 2008)

Ich hätte mal ne off topic Frage.
und zwar: wie sieht es denn mit einer überweisung nach England aus? Gibt es da was besonders zu beachten? Danke.


----------



## Davidbelize (14. März 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne off topic Frage.
> und zwar: wie sieht es denn mit einer überweisung nach England aus? Gibt es da was besonders zu beachten? Danke.



ich sende geld immer via moneygramm nach england.
die kohle ist in 5 minuten da und der empfänger kann sie in jedem postamt abholen.


----------



## kingmoe (14. März 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne off topic Frage.
> und zwar: wie sieht es denn mit einer überweisung nach England aus? Gibt es da was besonders zu beachten? Danke.



Es kann sein, dass du - trotz EU-Überweisung - Gebühren für die Umrechnung in Pfund bezahlen musst. Frag am besten deine Bank.
England ist zwar in der EU, aber wenn du von deinem (in Euro geführten) Konto britische Pfund überweist, ist das meistens nicht umsonst. Je nach Betrag ist man dann wohl 10-20 Euro Gebühr los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (14. März 2008)

Leute die gt-welt ist für mich wieder in ordnung.   



WARUM?



kingmoe sucht wieder was.


----------



## Kint (14. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> gesuch.



haha- das hatte ich ja auch schon mal vor. haben wir nicht sogar schon mal drüber gesprochen ? hab hier auf jeden fall schon mal nen purple haze müsste das sein. kannste haben


----------



## Triturbo (14. März 2008)

alles klar, danke !


----------



## kingmoe (15. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> haha- das hatte ich ja auch schon mal vor. haben wir nicht sogar schon mal drüber gesprochen ? hab hier auf jeden fall schon mal nen purple haze müsste das sein. kannste haben



Gerne! Kannst im Tausch eine fröhlich gelackte Gabel haben, wenn du willst.


----------



## versus (15. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> kingmoe sucht wieder was.


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Gerne! Kannst im Tausch eine fröhlich gelackte Gabel haben, wenn du willst.



ne gt 3d ? die suche ich ja noch...


----------



## kingmoe (15. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ne gt 3d ? die suche ich ja noch...



@David: Jetzt ist auch meine Welt wieder in Ordnung - Konsum rules  

Kint, erläutere mal kurz den Unterschied zwischen ´ner 3d und einer 2x4, bin gerade etwas desorientert...


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @David: Jetzt ist auch meine Welt wieder in Ordnung - Konsum rules
> 
> Kint, erläutere mal kurz den Unterschied zwischen ´ner 3d und einer 2x4, bin gerade etwas desorientert...



ganz einfach - 2x4 hab ich hier dreimal die 3D leider keinmal... 

im ernst die 2x4 hatte ne längere verstellung bzw ausfallende, eben ~4fach, mit dem schräubschen für die justierung. kaum gerastert das ausfallende. gabs von 90 bis einschlieslich 91

die 3D hatte kein schräubchen, nur drei positionen die deutlich gerastert waren ab 92 und nur 92. ab 93 gabs dann die bologna mit normalen nicht verstellbaren dropouts. 

das schräubchen ist der hauptunterschied. das braucht die 3D nicht, weil die einzelnen positionen gut geformt waren im gegensatz zur 2x4. an ein 92er kan natürlich nur ne 3D das ist klar.... 

angehängt noch das dropout ner 2x4 ( ohne schräubschen - muss ich noch ersetzen)


----------



## versus (15. März 2008)

huch! was ist denn mit dem lightning passiert???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320227817056&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (15. März 2008)

Das Lightning wurde wieder eingestellt - steht doch da...


----------



## versus (15. März 2008)

und was ist das?

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Titan-Rahmen...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (15. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> und was ist das?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Titan-Rahmen...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



das ist der Fake aus Wasserrohr


oder vielleicht der Xizang re-issue


----------



## Davidbelize (15. März 2008)

das ist ein klassischer "lass die finger davon."


----------



## Manni1599 (15. März 2008)

Und hier möchte auch jemend ganz schnell reich werden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-RACE_W...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
 
Bei Transalp 24 gibts den 07er Team für 299,-, Neu natürlich.


----------



## versus (15. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> das ist der Fake aus Wasserrohr
> 
> 
> oder vielleicht der Xizang re-issue



nicht, dass ich gedacht hätte es sei ein schnäppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (15. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> und was ist das?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Titan-Rahmen...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



PROFESSOR ?


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> PROFESSOR ?



???

ti-xi schon da ? 

und ob allein das löchern der ausfaller den rahmen von den 2,5 kilo "russentitan" auf 1800 gramm gebrahct haben ? 


UND nochmal für newbies :

*- das ist kein xizang und exakt den rohstoffpreis wert.  *


----------



## versus (15. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> *- das ist kein xizang und exakt den rohstoffpreis wert.  *



er schreibt es ja wenigstens auch dazu.

professor???


----------



## Bastieeeh (15. März 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> PROFESSOR ?




Q: How to Say "your sisters cunt" in Tamil
A: Ongaka pundek


----------



## Raze (16. März 2008)

Hallo

@ Kint, es ist unterwegs  Danke noch einmal für alles. 

Da ich nicht mehr so viel vor dem Bildschirm sitze habe ich gestern erst die letzten 2 Wochen hier nachgelesen.

@ Versus, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum XIZANG!!! Du hast Dich über den Kauf wohl noch mehr gefreut als ich . Ich bin gespannt über Deinen Aufbau.

Der "Titanal-*Professor*", der hier schon seitenweise Abhandlungen über das Wundermaterial Titanal geschrieben hat, verkaufte mir auf meiner langen Suche nach einem XIZANG einmal einen solchen nachgemachten Rahmen, den ich für mich "hardcore"-mäßig aufbauen wollte. Er ist wohl aufgrund der Rohrmaße und des Gewichts unzerstörbar. Mein Rahmen war laut der Aussage vom "Professor" heliumkammergeschweist, aber das so beschi$$en, daß der Steuersatzsitz und das Maß des Sattelrohrs nicht gepaßt haben und er massiven Schweißverzug hatte. Der "Professor" wollte ihn nicht mehr zurücknehmen und das Ganze hat mich letztendlich 200 Tacken gekostet. 

Die tun mir weh als die paar Dollars, die ich für die Erfüllung meines Jugendtraums mancher Meinung nach zuviel bezahlt habe.  

Die Nachbauten gehen rum wie Falschgeld und kommen oft irgendwie aus dem Raum Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Bochum... wo der "Professor" und der "Aktenzeichen XY - Typ", der hier immer den XIZANG mit "a bit of chainsuck" verkaufen wollte, wohnen und zumindest nachweislich 4 von den Dingern verscherbelt haben.

Also, an alle, die hier neu in dem GT Forum sind: 

Spart euch den Ärger, das Teil ist wie Kint gesagt hat, nur den Rohstoffpreis wert.

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## Davidbelize (16. März 2008)

fragt mal sixtimesnine was er von diesen rahmen hält.      
er hat nämlich 2 stk. davon bei sich rumzuliegen.
ausfaller verschieden lang.
steuersatz fällt fast durch usw. usw.


----------



## versus (16. März 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @ Kint, es ist unterwegs  Danke noch einmal für alles.
> 
> ...



okay danke! den namen "professor" hatte ich noch nie gehört. xy-tandem dann schon...


----------



## Raze (16. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> fragt mal sixtimesnine was er von diesen rahmen hält.
> er hat nämlich 2 stk. davon bei sich rumzuliegen.
> ausfaller verschieden lang.
> steuersatz fällt fast durch usw. usw.



Hallo,

mir hat der "Professor" vor dem Kauf versichert, daß der Steuersatzsitz perfekt 11/8 Maß hat. Als ich dann bezahlt habe, war es auf einmal ein "Vario-Sitz", der so konstruiert sein sollte, daß man 11/8 Steuersätze und ein ganz seltenes Englisches Steuersatzmaß einbauen kann  Auf Deutsch: Ein normaler Steuersatz sitz, paßt, wackelt und hat Luft.   

Wer dazu die e-mails und seine sonstige Ergüsse gelesen hat, weis, daß dazu jedes vernüftige Wort vergebens ist...  

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## Raze (16. März 2008)

Hallo,

die Auktion wurde unterbrochen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Titan-Rahmen...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der Rahmen ist gestohlen worden  

Vielleicht ein neuer Fall für "Ganoven-Ede".

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## laxerone (16. März 2008)

Ein leckeres grünes in 19'' (Moe!) aber den Preis wird wohl niemand zahlen wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. März 2008)

ja die schweizer sind manchmal etwas zügellos mit ihren preisvorstellungen... 

aber nur manchmal


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. März 2008)

Grün elox is ja geil, aber für mich gehört das Teil SO in den Vergewaltigungs Faden!

Kauft ihn bitte einer und macht was Schönes draus!

VG
Peter


----------



## Davidbelize (16. März 2008)

laxerone schrieb:


> Ein leckeres grünes in 19'' (Moe!) aber den Preis wird wohl niemand zahlen wollen...



            


kann man sich operativ die beine und arme verlängern lassen?
ähm,und ist diese op billiger als das bike?


hier im forum gibts das teil in nos  (leider nicht aufgebaut)und in passender grösse.  

EIN ROTESELOX RASTAZASKAR das wär noch mal ein spannender aufbau.    



damit zum beis.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130204898288


----------



## alecszaskar (17. März 2008)

eine echte Warnung, wenn auch nur vor dem Verkäufer und der schadhaften Ware:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1-Mountainbikerahmen_W0QQitemZ330219760386QQihZ014QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich habe diesen Rahmen am 4.3. ersteigert. Danach folgte vom Verkäufer eine Nachricht, dass noch jemand Interesse an dem Rahmen hat und ihn unbedingt haben möchte. Ich habe abgelehnt.
Am nächsten Tag folgte eine Mängelanzeige. Sitzrohr hat zwei Dellen und der Hinterbau ist verzogen. Ist ihm vorher nicht aufgefallen.
Obwohl ich mich preislich mit ihm einigen konnte, stellt er diesen Rahmen wieder bei Ebay ein und versucht es zu einem höheren "Sofort Kaufen" Preis zu veräussern.

Ich habe die Sache Ebay gemeldet....


----------



## Davidbelize (17. März 2008)

ich darf nicht...............

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-guter-Zus...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Boramaniac (17. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich darf nicht...............
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-guter-Zus...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



und ich möcht nicht


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. März 2008)

GT LTS 18" in rot  

-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=100970&sort=1&cat=all&page=1 <-


----------



## jedinightmare (17. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> eine echte Warnung, wenn auch nur vor dem Verkäufer und der schadhaften Ware:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1-Mountainbikerahmen_W0QQitemZ330219760386QQihZ014QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Hab mal dumm angefragt, ob der Rahmen nicht schon mal drin war und verkauft wurde... mal sehen, was er antwortet.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte demnächst noch ein grünes Elox in 19" anzubieten. Hab es gekauft mit zugesicherten 18", jetzt ists ein 19".

Zum Verständnis: der Kauf lief wieder über die USA Connection. Ein MA der amerik. Niederlassung hat irgendwie erfahren, dass in einem Kaff 100km von der Niederlassung entfernt ein grünes Elox Zaskar steht.Der sagts seinem Chef und der mir weil er ja seit dem Edge Ti weiß dass ich GTs mag. Also in die Niederlassung senden lassen.

Den Chef hab ich ja mittlerweile geimpft, der misst nach und siehe da: 19".

Na mal sehen was kommt....19" passt halt net...

VG
P



laxerone schrieb:


> Ein leckeres grünes in 19'' (Moe!) aber den Preis wird wohl niemand zahlen wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (17. März 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> GT LTS 18" in rot
> 
> -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=100970&sort=1&cat=all&page=1 <-



mal als warnung - an dem bin ich grade dran...


----------



## alecszaskar (17. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Hab mal dumm angefragt, ob der Rahmen nicht schon mal drin war und verkauft wurde... mal sehen, was er antwortet.


selbe Geschichte, anderer LTS-Rahmen und der gleiche VerkÃ¤ufer.
Der damalige KÃ¤ufer wartet heute noch auf sein versprochenes Geld.
Sieht man ja auch an den Bewertungen. Und die Frechheit ist eigentlich, dass er es mir fÃ¼r 180â¬ angeboten hat und jetzt das doppelte will. Die SchÃ¤den hat er aber wieder nicht ausreichend beschrieben.
Das riecht nach Vorsatz.

Update:

Ebay hat mich angeschrieben:


> Hallo,
> Wir setzen uns wegen des folgenden Artikels mit Ihnen in Verbindung: GT LTS-1 Mountainbikerahmen TOP(Artikelnummer 330215201876)
> 
> Der VerkÃ¤ufer ********* hat uns informiert, dass Sie sich darauf geeinigt haben, den Kauf fÃ¼r den obigen Artikel nicht abzuschlieÃen bzw. dass Sie den Artikel wieder zurÃ¼ckgegeben haben. Daher hat der VerkÃ¤ufer eine Gutschrift der Verkaufsprovision beantragt.
> ...



Beendet das GeschÃ¤ft wortlos und ich erfahre es durch ebay......

Menschen gibt es!!


----------



## planetsmasher (17. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> mal als warnung - an dem bin ich grade dran...


 
äh Kint, nurn Tipp: das ist keine Auktion. 200 Ocken zahlen und das Baby ist Deins. Wenn nicht dann nicht.  
Wer wird also gewarnt?


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. März 2008)

Ein Talera für große

-> http://cgi.ebay.de/LIEBHABERSTUCK-G...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## jedinightmare (18. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> selbe Geschichte, anderer LTS-Rahmen und der gleiche Verkäufer.
> Der damalige Käufer wartet heute noch auf sein versprochenes Geld.
> Sieht man ja auch an den Bewertungen. Und die Frechheit ist eigentlich, dass er es mir für 180 angeboten hat und jetzt das doppelte will. Die Schäden hat er aber wieder nicht ausreichend beschrieben.
> Das riecht nach Vorsatz.
> ...



Ich erinner mich dunkel daran, dass wir hier vor geraumer Zeit schon diverse Ideen zum Thema "Böser eBay-Partner" und wie man sich an denen rächt zum Besten gegeben haben... Wie war das..? Pizza schicken, Beate Uhse auf seinen Namen bestellen, seine Frau schwängern- all sowas eben


----------



## planetsmasher (18. März 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich dunkel daran, dass wir hier vor geraumer Zeit schon diverse Ideen zum Thema "Böser eBay-Partner" und wie man sich an denen rächt zum Besten gegeben haben... Wie war das..? Pizza schicken, Beate Uhse auf seinen Namen bestellen, seine Frau schwängern- all sowas eben


Yeah! Ich hab all das noch auf Wiedervorlage - bis auf die Frau schwängern. Meine Vermutung zu der Schabracke hab ich ja schon geäussert! Ich freu mich schon so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (18. März 2008)

Top Austattung!


----------



## GT-Man (18. März 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> GT LTS 18" in rot
> 
> -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=100970&sort=1&cat=all&page=1 <-



Hab ihn! Sorry Kint, der Verkäufer war aber so fair, mich als Erstanfrager auch als Erstem das Kaufangebot zu unterbreiten.


----------



## planetsmasher (18. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Hab ihn! Sorry Kint, der Verkäufer war aber so fair, mich als Erstanfrager auch als Erstem das Kaufangebot zu unterbreiten.


Oh ooooh das riecht nach Beef!  
aber was hätte kint auch mit nem 18"er gemacht? Ne 95 cm-Sattelstütze montiert?


----------



## Folki (18. März 2008)

Mir kommt diese Auktion spanisch vor, zumindest was die Bike-Teile betrifft.
Es handelt sich um Teile eines Corratec Airtec, das Modell hat eine ganz spezielle Dämpferaufnahme. Der angebotene Dämpfer passt also nur auf Airtec Modelle. 
Auf meine als "Fangfrage" gestellten Hinweis, er solle doch hinzufügen für welches Modell der Dämpfer passt, bekam ich den Hinweis ich solle doch mal googeln!  

Vermisst vielleich jemand ein Airtec? Raum Rosenheim


----------



## Manni1599 (18. März 2008)

Welche Auktion meinst Du, Folki?


----------



## GT-Man (18. März 2008)

Folki schrieb:


> Mir kommt diese Auktion spanisch vor, zumindest was die Bike-Teile betrifft. Es handelt sich um Teile eines Corratec Airtec, das Modell hat eine ganz spezielle Dämpferaufnahme. Der angebotene Dämpfer passt also nur auf Airtec Modelle.  Auf meine als "Fangfrage" gestellten Hinweis, er solle doch hinzufügen für welches Modell der Dämpfer passt, bekam ich den Hinweis ich solle doch mal googeln!   Vermisst vielleich jemand ein Airtec? Raum Rosenheim



Was für eine Auktion ist das denn (Link?), oder stehe auch gerade auf dem Schlauch? Hier geht es eigentlich nur um GT-Auktionen.


----------



## Kint (18. März 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> äh Kint, nurn Tipp: das ist keine Auktion. 200 Ocken zahlen und das Baby ist Deins. Wenn nicht dann nicht.
> Wer wird also gewarnt?



ist mir bekannt. aber danke...da wir uns im forum/bikemarkt befinden wo keinerlei RL überprüfung stattfindet ists es im übrigen auch ganz hilfreich sowas zu posten. man erhält dann zb auch mal einen hinweis dass der rahmen bereits seit 1 jahr jemand anderem gehört. oder dass der minimale chainsuck in wahrheit ne durchgefräste kettenstrebe ist. jetzt nicht bei dem verkäufer, aber alles schon erlebt. 

 wollte nur drauf hinweisen dass ich dran bin. und das es nicht so einfach ist beweist gt man ja ...:



GT-Man schrieb:


> Hab ihn! Sorry Kint, der Verkäufer war aber so fair, mich als Erstanfrager auch als Erstem das Kaufangebot zu unterbreiten.



völlig ok, korrekt und fair. glückwunsch...


----------



## jedinightmare (18. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> selbe Geschichte, anderer LTS-Rahmen und der gleiche Verkäufer.
> Der damalige Käufer wartet heute noch auf sein versprochenes Geld.
> Sieht man ja auch an den Bewertungen. Und die Frechheit ist eigentlich, dass er es mir für 180 angeboten hat und jetzt das doppelte will. Die Schäden hat er aber wieder nicht ausreichend beschrieben.
> Das riecht nach Vorsatz.
> ...




Habe Antwort vom Verkäufer erhalten:

"hallo!

ja das ist richtig, allerdings habe ich kurz nach der autkion mängel festgestellt
die diesmal auch angeführt sind, folglich haben wir den kauf einvernähmlich aufgelöst.
deswegen ist er erneut online.

gruss
eyoree"


----------



## Boramaniac (18. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> mal als warnung - an dem bin ich grade dran...



Glückwunsch... Leider hab ich's zu spät gelesen


----------



## Janikulus (18. März 2008)

jetzt im Sonderangebot für 299  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1-Mountai...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (18. März 2008)

Ist das ein geiler Preis oder ist das ein geiler Preis?????
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290213780956&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## Bastieeeh (18. März 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> Ist das ein geiler Preis oder ist das ein geiler Preis?????
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290213780956&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



Wenn der angegebene VK in HÃ¶he von 3.799â¬ stimmt, dann ist das ein richtig geiler Preis... bist du der HÃ¶chstbietende (welche indiskrete Frage  ).


----------



## alecszaskar (19. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> jetzt im Sonderangebot für 299
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1-Mountai...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



für "2 sehr kleine Druckstellen unten am Sitzrohr von einer Schelle" die er noch nicht mal richtig fotografieren möchte, ziemlich teuer.
Wie können diese Druckstellen überhaupt entstehen?

Danke jedinightmare, dass Du Kontakt aufgenommen hast.

Ich hoffe mal, dass die 3 Preisvorschläge die ihm unterbreitet wurden, unter meinem Gebot sind.

Für mich leider ein Abzocker, der mit einer Portion Vorsatz versucht Geld zu machen. 
Auch weil der letzte Käufer eines LTS-Rahmens noch Geld von ihm zu bekommen hat.


----------



## Davidbelize (19. März 2008)

@oldschooler

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Dew...goryZ420QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## spatzel (19. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Wenn der angegebene VK in Höhe von 3.799 stimmt, dann ist das ein richtig geiler Preis... bist du der Höchstbietende (welche indiskrete Frage  ).



Nein,bin ich "leider"nicht....da ja meine Finanzen im moment auf den Jubi Rahmen fixiert sind,was mich langsam aber immer mehr nervt...siehe den Jubiläums-fred...bei dem Preis hätte ich aber definetly mitgeboten....


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. März 2008)

*GT Lobo in schwarz*

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-lobo-downh...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


*GT Lobo in silber*

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-lobo-downh...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


*GT LTS in rot*

-> http://ngvi.ebay.co.uk/vi?ngvi&back....ebay.co.uk&pass=IaoN51RbOmslgj9Wkk0Pqd43QWQ= <-


----------



## Backfisch (19. März 2008)

ich hab' endlich ein 18" zassi... nanananana...


----------



## Kint (19. März 2008)

da hat der musa den gary als avatar. schöck

eins sts xcr von fragwürdigem verkäufer für 700 komplett in london abzuholen - 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-XCR-10...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und ein tequila in komplett :

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-all-Terra-...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (19. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> da hat der musa den gary als avatar. schöck



  mit dem avatar muss man sich beim nächsten "zeigt her..."-beitrag schon etwas ranhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (19. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mit dem avatar muss man sich beim nächsten "zeigt her..."-beitrag schon etwas ranhalten!




Demnächst was frisch aufpoliertes und im Aufbau befindliches aber ob es dem Turner gerecht wird/ist könnt Ihr dann entscheiden!


----------



## cleiende (19. März 2008)

Mal kurz in eigener Sache.
Suche nen laaaaangen schwarzen Vorbau, 1 1/8 Ahead.
Klick

Danke für die freundliche Beachtung.
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## jedinightmare (19. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Mal kurz in eigener Sache.
> Suche nen laaaaangen schwarzen Vorbau, 1 1/8 Ahead.
> Klick
> 
> ...



Guckst Du hier - ich verkaufe gerade einen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170202185226&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=007


----------



## Backfisch (20. März 2008)

24" Stahl in Fronkreisch


----------



## Davidbelize (20. März 2008)

verschenke weil ostern ist einen schönen...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................GT-KLEMMBOLZEN............................................................................................................................................für eine sattelklemme........................................................................................................................er ist silber mit schwarzem gt logo.


wer als erster diese nachricht findet der soll sie nach ostern bekommen.


----------



## alecszaskar (20. März 2008)

24' Stahl in Amerika
dazu passend:
Plaste in 24' NOS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (20. März 2008)

nicht die schweizer haben es erfunden,sondern gt-heini hats gefunden.

euch allen schöne ostern.  


der david
gt rules


----------



## Manni1599 (20. März 2008)

Der hat auch nichts anderes zu tun..... 

Mist.  Muss ich weiter den billigen dranlassen. 

btw. würde auch gerne einen in Blau Elox nehmen, darf auch ein Ringle fake oder sonstwas sein 

Euch allen frohe Feiertage und schönes Wetter uns allen zum biken!


----------



## versus (20. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> nicht die schweizer haben es erfunden,sondern gt-heini hats gefunden.



hätten die schweizer heute nicht noch bis über die ohren zu tun, hätten sie vielleicht auch gleich beim reinkommen der mail nachgeschaut  

schöne idee david, es sei dem jörg gegönnt !


----------



## Davidbelize (20. März 2008)

derjenige der nach dem versand nach deutschland gefragt hat, ist der aus dem forum?

hätte nen interessenten für das bike.    

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320228867251&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. März 2008)

Zaskar im Bikemarkt

"Rahmenfarbe RAL 1013 mit Glitzersprenkel im Klarlack das sieht in der Sonne aus wie Perlmutlack, natürlich gepulvert. *Kalle Nicolai hat da auch eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme draufgebraten.*"


-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=101373&sort=1&cat=all&page=1 <-


----------



## Backfisch (20. März 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Zaskar im Bikemarkt
> 
> "Rahmenfarbe RAL 1013 mit Glitzersprenkel im Klarlack das sieht in der Sonne aus wie Perlmutlack, natürlich gepulvert. *Kalle Nicolai hat da auch eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme draufgebraten.*"
> 
> ...



Hab ich mir gestern schon gegriffen, nur wenige Minuten nachdem das Angebot gepostet wurde.  
Die Scheibenbremsaufnahme brauch ich nicht, aber sie stört mich auch nicht.


----------



## alecszaskar (20. März 2008)

@backfisch: gegriffen heißt Du hast es?  

Glückwunsch wenn ja...


----------



## Backfisch (20. März 2008)

Yayayayayaya!  

Nachdem ich mir mühsam ein weisses 18"-USA-Zaskar importiert hatte, das sich dann als 14,5er rausstellte, hab ich mir das auch verdient.  Ab nächster Woche werde ich dem Postboten jeden Morgen auflauern.


----------



## Tiensy (20. März 2008)

@Backfisch: Dein Posteingang ist voll


----------



## Backfisch (20. März 2008)

Jetzt is wieder Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Folki (20. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Welche Auktion meinst Du, Folki?



Sorry! Ich bitte darum meine Dämlichkeit zu entschuldigen!
Man sollte nicht nur Suchbegriffe eintragen, sondern die gefundenen Ergebnisse auch auf passende Thematik untersuchen können


----------



## Master | Torben (20. März 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Zaskar im Bikemarkt
> 
> "Rahmenfarbe RAL 1013 mit Glitzersprenkel im Klarlack das sieht in der Sonne aus wie Perlmutlack, natürlich gepulvert. *Kalle Nicolai hat da auch eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme draufgebraten.*"
> 
> ...



Hammer Preis! Und dann noch so viel schönes Zeugs dabei... lecker! Falls die Gabel nicht gebraucht wird bitte bescheid geben


----------



## Kint (20. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> 24' Stahl in Amerika
> dazu [/URL]



an dem bin ich dran....


----------



## hoeckle (20. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Road-Framese...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (20. März 2008)

KIIIIINNNNT hilfe was ist das denn?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-CONTINUUM-Syn...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alf2 (20. März 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> M e i n s !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/16-GT-Lightning...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Bitte mir lassen! Ich such schon ewig ein erschwingliches 16er in Titan!



Bis 500$ war ich dabei, aber das Ding wird wohl richtig teuer


----------



## zaskar-le (21. März 2008)

$ 860,00


----------



## Janikulus (21. März 2008)

und... wer bietet mit?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1-Rahmen-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Boramaniac (21. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> und... wer bietet mit?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1-Rahmen-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich werd' mal ein wenig mitmischen...  Wer weiß? vielleicht mein 2. GT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (21. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> und... wer bietet mit?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1-Rahmen-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Zu klein - gab's die eigentlich auch in 19"/20"?


----------



## GT-Man (21. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Zu klein - gab's die eigentlich auch in 19"/20"?



Gab´s in 16, 18 und 19 Zoll.


----------



## kingmoe (21. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> KIIIIINNNNT hilfe was ist das denn?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-CONTINUUM-Syn...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Naja, ist halt ein "Continuum", quasi der Bruder des anderen Zwitter-Bikes "Tachyon", das Danni fährt.


----------



## Kint (21. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> KIIIIINNNNT hilfe was ist das denn?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-CONTINUUM-Syn...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ein continuum... - so what ? 

ich mein recht selten wi alle 700*D* modelle von gt ...

das war so die trekkingbike / crosser zeit, um 90 - 93 rum... da gabs dann verschiedene ansätze - einer war eben mtbs technik in RR zu packen, sowas wie ein heutiger cyclocrossser - das war das tachyon, der anere ar umgekehrt, RR technik in MTBs zu packen - das war das continuum. ode eben trekking bike wie man will. crosser mit flatbar. sowas...

unnötig zu erwähnen dass ichs unter beobachtung habe - oder ? steht ja quasi um die ecke... öhömmm...


----------



## Davidbelize (21. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> derjenige der nach dem versand nach deutschland gefragt hat, ist der aus dem forum?
> 
> hätte nen interessenten für das bike.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320228867251&fromMakeTrack=true




nochmal die frage.mischt hier jemand von uns mit?
er hat gesagt das er nach deutschland versenden würde.


der david


----------



## GT-Man (21. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> nochmal die frage.mischt hier jemand von uns mit? der david



Nö, stehe (noch) nicht so auf Stahl. Habe mich ja eben erst an Titan gewöhnen können.  
Also hau rein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> an dem bin ich dran....



wer auch sonst  
viel glück!



zaskar-le schrieb:


> $ 860,00



mann, mann, mann, bin ich froh, dass ich erst mal versorgt bin.















habe ich da oben "erst mal" geschreiben ???


----------



## Kint (21. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> nochmal die frage.mischt hier jemand von uns mit?
> er hat gesagt das er nach deutschland versenden würde.
> 
> 
> der david



ich nicht. das ist genau das bike was ich auchmal hatte. 16" 92er bravado. ein sehr schönes rad david, und ausgezeichnet / und in teilen auch selten ausgestattet. der LRS und die xt stis wird an mein 92er zassi wandern. sind dx ssp naben auf rm400 felgen. echt nett. wennd us strippen solltest ...   dann hätte cih gerne die gabel im austausch gegen en 2x4 zb ... sorry für classic basar verhalten, aber ne 3D ist das einzieg was mein zassi noch vom aufbaun abhält....

wenn sonst noch fragen zu dem modell sind sag bescheid. 

jau volker..
ein hybrid wollte ich schon lange mal haben. mal sehn obs was wird, aber ich denke es wird teuer, und für mich ist es mehr so ein : wenns im rahmen bleibt kann man den rahmen nehmen rahmen ...


----------



## versus (21. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wenns im rahmen bleibt kann man den rahmen nehmen rahmen ...



verstehe


----------



## Davidbelize (21. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Nö, stehe (noch) nicht so auf Stahl. Habe mich ja eben erst an Titan gewöhnen können.
> Also hau rein !






kollege,habe bis mittwoch frei,wolln wir uns mal treffen?


----------



## Janikulus (21. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Der hat auch nichts anderes zu tun.....
> 
> Mist.  Muss ich weiter den billigen dranlassen.
> 
> ...



hier bei ebay.com:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ADJUSTABLE-S...ryZ42310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

die können in D schon mal für über 20Euro weggehen


----------



## Janikulus (21. März 2008)

LOOK NOW lightning:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-16-MIN...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (21. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> LOOK NOW lightning:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-16-MIN...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Und das für 10 US$ weniger als der vorhergehende... was'n Schnapper...


----------



## GT-Man (21. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> hier bei ebay.com:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ADJUSTABLE-S...ryZ42310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> die können in D schon mal für über 20Euro weggehen



Deshalb hatte ich auch gleich 10 Stück bei ihm gekauft.


----------



## Backfisch (21. März 2008)

*Für die Rastas:*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Salsa-Rasta-Sea...yZ106951QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (21. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> LOOK NOW lightning:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-16-MIN...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



"US $849.99 Auction ended early with Buy It Now."

Haben denn jetzt alle GT-Fans Lack gesoffen...?! Was für ein Preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alecszaskar (21. März 2008)

Ein Psyclone! habe ich gerade entdeckt.


----------



## GT-Man (21. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Ein Psyclone! habe ich gerade entdeckt.



Stand doch schonmal drin, oder?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. März 2008)

Hallo,

außerdem ja voll blöd, der hat von GT Narben....wahrscheinlich vom Nahkampf mit dem Wald......deswegen wohl auch pulverbeschichtet, damit man die NaRben nicht so sieht....hoffentlich heilen die wieder vollständig ab...


Sorry, blöder Beitrag, aber das musste sein, wann immer ich "Narbe" anstelle von "Nabe" lese rollen sich bei mir die Fußnägel hoch...schlimmer als das Idioten Apostroph....

VG
Peter


----------



## Davidbelize (21. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Stand doch schonmal drin, oder?



hast du recht.
hat aber eínen traumhaft schönen lrs das psyclone.


----------



## alecszaskar (21. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Stand doch schonmal drin, oder?



pardon me, habe es das erste Mal gesehen.
Gibt es dazu ein Geschichte? Irgendwas, was man wissen sollte?

Frohe Ostern


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. März 2008)

Rahmen und Rahmenteile:

http://sports.search.ebay.co.uk/_Cycling_W0QQcatrefZC12QQsacatZ7294QQsassZexhumedhorror


VG
Peter


----------



## zaskar-le (21. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mann, mann, mann, bin ich froh, dass ich erst mal versorgt bin > habe ich da oben "erst mal" geschreiben ???



Genau deshalb war ich ja auch noch so lange wach!  
Aber mein Xizang steht ja glaube ich schon gut 3 Wochen länger hier als Deins; da habe ich schon etwas gedanklichen Vorsprung... 
Bei mir wirds wohl auch nicht bei 1 Titan-Geröhr bleiben...


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (21. März 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Rahmen und Rahmenteile:
> 
> http://sports.search.ebay.co.uk/_Cycling_W0QQcatrefZC12QQsacatZ7294QQsassZexhumedhorror



Hui, den großen (19"?) LTS1 Rahmen brauch ich!


----------



## GT-Man (21. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> pardon me, habe es das erste Mal gesehen.
> Gibt es dazu ein Geschichte? Irgendwas, was man wissen sollte?
> 
> Frohe Ostern



Ich meinte eigentlich eher, dass ich den Rahmen schonmal bei Ebay gesehen habe. 

Zaskar Rahmen (wenn´s wirklich ist) für 60 Pfund!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-FRA...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alecszaskar (22. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> nochmal die frage.mischt hier jemand von uns mit?
> er hat gesagt das er nach deutschland versenden würde.
> 
> 
> der david


Du hast aber hoffentlich gesehen, dass er dafür 150   Pfund veranschlagt. Sonst wäre ich sofort dabei.

@peru73:
Das mit den Narben habe ich auch gelesen. Und Du das mit den Felgenmuttern in rot eloxiert?
Finde ich viel schlimmer, als die Rechtschreibung.  


Hat jemand Infos zu diesem Rahmen?





Aufbau, Baujahr usw..
Ich finde, der sollte nach Deutschland kommen und habe vor ihn zu adoptieren!  
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Du hast aber hoffentlich gesehen, dass er dafür 150   Pfund veranschlagt. Sonst wäre ich sofort dabei.



mir hat er vorgeschlagen,das ich mich selber um die versandart kümmern kann.


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2008)

ich liebe    kinder und ich liebe   gt,aber dafür nochmal eins zulegen? neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-Mountenbike-...ryZ15525QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alf2 (22. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich liebe    kinder und ich liebe   gt,aber dafür nochmal eins zulegen? neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-Mountenbike-...ryZ15525QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Aber ich hätte ein passendes Kind! 
Ich werde drauf bieten. Es wird ja hoffentlich nicht wieder in schwindelerregende Höhen gehen.


----------



## Bastieeeh (22. März 2008)

Welcher treu sorgende Vater würde nicht drauf bieten? ;-)

Was anderes:

GT Outpost RH52 in gutem Zustand


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Aber ich hätte ein passendes Kind!
> Ich werde drauf bieten. Es wird ja hoffentlich nicht wieder in schwindelerregende Höhen gehen.



ist ja kein fehler das teil zu kaufen.
tippe mal das man den kaufpreis bei weiterverkauf locker wieder reinbekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (22. März 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Es wird ja hoffentlich nicht wieder in schwindelerregende Höhen gehen.



Jetzt wohl schon. Tja, für meine Kinder tun es mittlerweile 14,5" und 16" Rahmen, das macht es leichter.


----------



## Bastieeeh (22. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> und... wer bietet mit?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1-Rahmen-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Tja, das war wohl nichts:



> m.q.999: Der Verkäufer hat das Angebot beendet, da der Artikel nicht mehr zum Verkauf steht.



Legitim aber eigentlich zum :kotz: ...


----------



## kingmoe (22. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Hat jemand Infos zu diesem Rahmen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sist ein bleischwerer Kinder-MTB-Rahmen. Das Hybrid wurde hier im Forum aber IMO auch schon besprochen. Ich habe so einen entlackt noch hier liegen. Achtung: Innenlagergehäuse ist für BMX-Kurbeln!
Der vom E ist eigentlich jetzt schon zu teuer!


----------



## tomasius (22. März 2008)

Zaskar LE 1995 BB 16"

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gt-Zaskar-LE-16-Zoll-Baujahr-1995_W0QQitemZ250228464517QQihZ015QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## Bastieeeh (22. März 2008)

2003er iDrive Marathon lime green in Größe M - neu - von stsfreak hier aus'm Forum


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2008)

für leute die keine ahnung haben gut fotografiert ditt "zaskar!?!".
ist es eins oder nicht?



http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120236294358


----------



## GT-Man (23. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> 2003er iDrive Marathon lime green in Größe M - neu - von stsfreak hier aus'm Forum



Warum ist der Hinterbau schwarz? War der nicht normalerweise auch grün? Und warum ist das nicht erwähnt? Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. März 2008)

Hallo GT-Man,

wie immer hast Recht. Eigentlich war der grün....zumindest bei jedem Marathon dass ich bisher gesehen habe...

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (23. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Warum ist der Hinterbau schwarz? War der nicht normalerweise auch grün? Und warum ist das nicht erwähnt? Fragen über Fragen ...



ist er! trotzdem nehme ich den mal unter beobachtung


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. März 2008)

Alle scho wieder so früh wach hier..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (23. März 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Alle scho wieder so früh wach hier..



moin peter, senile bettflucht...


----------



## Ketterechts (23. März 2008)

Schnell , bevor wieder irgend jemand 1 bietet 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-DS-MTB_W0...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (23. März 2008)

Hat irgend ein Trottel schon gemacht. Mir war er zu klein. War aber für 230 ein Schnapper


----------



## Stemmel (23. März 2008)

.. und jetzt ist Manni unterwegs und ich kann ihm nicht sagen, dass er sich keine Gedanken machen soll...


----------



## Davidbelize (23. März 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> .. und jetzt ist Manni unterwegs und ich kann ihm nicht sagen, dass er sich keine Gedanken machen soll...



na da wird er aber 2fach kräftig durchatmen wen er wieder zurück kommt.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2008)

Entwarnung:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160220020677

Meiner 

Wird zusammen mit einer Carbotech Axima Alu Starrgabel und meinem alten Radsatz als starrer Singlespeeder aufgebaut.


----------



## GT-Man (23. März 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Eigentlich war der grün....zumindest bei jedem Marathon dass ich bisher gesehen habe...
> VG
> Peter



Dacht ich mir doch. 



Auch von der anderen Form her sieht das eher nach einem Hinterbau der billigeren i-drive Modelle aus.


----------



## Kruko (24. März 2008)

Titan in England mit einer Super Artikelbeschreibung 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-bike-frame...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (24. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Titan in England mit einer Super Artikelbeschreibung
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-bike-frame...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



sieht aber nicht uninteressant aus - mind. 19", oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alecszaskar (24. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> an dem bin ich dran....



hast Du es?


----------



## minhang (24. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260222872349&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

moin,
kann mir jemand was zu dem ZR 5000 sagen? Bis zum sommer hätte ich, nach meinem fast fertigen zassi, ganz gerne einen Renner. Ich kenne mich aber nur mit Modellen bis ´96 aus... Ich finde leider nichts zu dem Rad.

Bests
Niko


----------



## GT-Man (24. März 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> moin,
> kann mir jemand was zu dem ZR 5000 sagen?
> Bests
> Niko



Die ZR 1000-5000er Reihe wurde von 1999-2000 gebaut. Wobei das 1000er (wie bei den XCR-Modellen) den besten Rahmen und Austattung hatte. Das ZR 5000 ist also das austattungschwächste Modell. Ab 2001 hießen die Modelle ZR 1.0, 2.0, etc.


----------



## Bastieeeh (24. März 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260222872349&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> moin,
> kann mir jemand was zu dem ZR 5000 sagen? Bis zum sommer hätte ich, nach meinem fast fertigen zassi, ganz gerne einen Renner. Ich kenne mich aber nur mit Modellen bis ´96 aus... Ich finde leider nichts zu dem Rad.
> ...



Der Antrieb sieht stark nach 3x8 aus und nicht nach 3x9 - zumindest zähle ich nur 8 Ritzel auf der Kassette. Wenn das Rad als echtes Trainingsrad im Winter eingesetzt wurde, würde ich es nicht kaufen, ohne es live gesehen zu haben. Vermutlich musst du den gesamten Antrieb ersetzen (inkl. Tretlager und Bremsen). Vorne rechts am Lenker reicht das Lenkerband nicht ganz so weit an den Vorbau ran. Man könnte vermuten, das dort ein Radcomputer montiert war (was den Trainingscharacter des Rades unterstreichen würde). Frag doch mal nach, wieviel km das Rad schon "runter hat".


----------



## versus (24. März 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260222872349&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> moin,
> kann mir jemand was zu dem ZR 5000 sagen? Bis zum sommer hätte ich, nach meinem fast fertigen zassi, ganz gerne einen Renner. Ich kenne mich aber nur mit Modellen bis ´96 aus... Ich finde leider nichts zu dem Rad.
> ...



ich tippe mal (das 5000er finde ich in keinem katalog), dass der rahmen von 2000-5000 der selbe ist 7000er alu - das 1000er hat dann schon einen 6061er. eben wie beim xcr.

hier die geo-daten und die ausstattung des 99er 3000 und 4000:









mein zr 2000 ist zwar kein high-end renner, aber ein richtig gutes und auch nicht übertrieben schweres rad  !

schwarz ist doch auch richtig schick!


----------



## minhang (24. März 2008)

Super, vielen Dank ersteinmal! Also ich denke wenn sich der Preis im Rahmen hält, wäre ich auch hauptsächlich am Selbigen interessiert. Alles andere werde ich dann nach und nach aufwerten...
bests
niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (24. März 2008)

Ich habe hier einen 5000er und der ist sauber verarbeitet. Sollte (s.o.) der gleiche sein, wie bei 2000, 3000 und 4000.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. März 2008)

Hier ein 16" Psyclone:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Psyclone-Reynolds-853-Frame-
16_W0QQitemZ300209944753QQihZ020QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Und das Xizang ist ein 20", der Verkäufer konnte aber nicht sagen wie gemessen wurde   

VG
Peter


----------



## Davidbelize (24. März 2008)

gt bike frame.................................  
na bei der titelzeile ist er selber schuld wenn das xizang kein geld bringt.  
dürfte vom preis aber interessant für forumsmitglieder werden.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-bike-frame...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hier das gleiche: gt bike frame = lobo thermoplast im flammen design.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Bike-Frame...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


die engländer..............nicht zu glauben


----------



## Bastieeeh (24. März 2008)

Wie schon in seiner 16" GT Lightning-Auktion (von letzter Woche) angekündigt, nun der 19" Zaskar in BB für 349,99 US$ Sofortkauf.







Fast schon ein Schnäppchen - wär's doch nur in D gelistet... *sigh*


----------



## alecszaskar (24. März 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hier ein 16" Psyclone:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Psyclone-Reynolds-853-Frame-
> 16_W0QQitemZ300209944753QQihZ020QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


Verknüpfungshilfe:

Psyclone Link


----------



## GT-Man (24. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Wie schon in seiner 16" GT Lightning-Auktion (von letzter Woche) angekündigt, nun der 19" Zaskar in BB für 349,99 US$ Sofortkauf. Fast schon ein Schnäppchen - wär's doch nur in D gelistet... *sigh*



Wenn die 1996er Decals nur zum tatsächlichen Baujahr passen würden, tsts.


----------



## Bastieeeh (24. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Wenn die 1996er Decals nur zum tatsächlichen Baujahr passen würden, tsts.



Na wie denn nun? Sind es 1995er oder 1996er Decals? Bin da nicht im Bilde - müssten die Decals nicht komplett schwarz sein?



			
					gm1230126 schrieb:
			
		

> "The decals on the bike are actually from the 1995 model year."


----------



## GT-Man (24. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Na wie denn nun? Sind es 1995er oder 1996er Decals? Bin da nicht im Bilde - müssten die Decals nicht komplett schwarz sein?



Es sind 1996er Decals, nur in diesem Jahr wurde die "Schreibschrift" auf dem Oberrohr benutzt. Bei den 1995er steht auf dem Unterrohr "All GT Terra". Weitere Infos findest Du auf www.mtb-kataloge.de . Aber zum Glück weist er ja darauf hin, dass es ein 1993er Rahmen ist.


----------



## Bastieeeh (24. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Es sind 1996er Decals, nur in diesem Jahr wurde die "Schreibschrift" auf dem Oberrohr benutzt. Bei den 1995er steht auf dem Unterrohr "All GT Terra". Weitere Infos findest Du auf www.mtb-kataloge.de . Aber zum Glück weist er ja darauf hin, dass es ein 1993er Rahmen ist.



Verdammt - die Webseite ist momentan down und ich hab gerade den 1996er Katalog nicht zur Hand...


----------



## GT-Man (24. März 2008)

Hier kommt das 1996er Zaskar LE:









Das Zaskar hatte schwarze Decals (aber nur in der roten bzw. blau-elox. Variante), das ballburnished Zaskar (rehcte Abb.) hatte die in der Auktion abgebildeten gelb-blauen Zaskar (wie das LE)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (24. März 2008)

Danke für die Bilder!
Es gab 1996 den Zaskar LE auch in Gelb lackiert. Der steht nicht im Katalog?


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. März 2008)

Kein GT aber Triple Triangle

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/Nashbar-GT-Road...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## Bastieeeh (25. März 2008)

16er STS mit Stoeckli-Lagern im Bikemarkt


----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2008)

der schönste aller lts thermo decalsätze die es gab.
das zum dollar schnäppchenpreis.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/706-5.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150229018669


----------



## oldman (25. März 2008)

schoenes Bike:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-Shi...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

habe schon mal bei dem Verkaeufer was ersteigert - top.


----------



## Bastieeeh (25. März 2008)

Von ehemals 449 Euro SK nun auf 329 Euro SK gesenkt.
Ein gebrauchter, rot-schwarz-weißer Zaskar Race in der Größe S.







Ein komplettes GT STS RH 46cm mit einer RS Junior T und ein Paar Narben... für 1500 Euro SK.






Ich verstehe nicht, wie sich jemand anhand dieser schlechten Handyphotos ein Bild machen soll...


----------



## Janikulus (25. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> der schönste aller lts thermo decalsätze die es gab.
> das zum dollar schnäppchenpreis.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/706-5.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150229018669



hab ich neulich gekauft, ist schon eingescannt


----------



## Janikulus (25. März 2008)

2cm Restfederweg:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Downhill-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (25. März 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> schoenes Bike:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-Shi...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> habe schon mal bei dem Verkaeufer was ersteigert - top.



cooles rad! die neongelben pulstars fürs xizang, die gelben pythons fürs i2k und aus dem rest lässt sich auch was machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derpedda (25. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder!
> Es gab 1996 den Zaskar LE auch in Gelb lackiert. Der steht nicht im Katalog?



soweit ich das noch weiß war das eine "Limited Edition" und in keinem Katalog abgelichtet


----------



## Manni1599 (25. März 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> schoenes Bike:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-Shi...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> habe schon mal bei dem Verkaeufer was ersteigert - top.




Ja, wirklich schön.  Das muss ins Forum!


----------



## Backfisch (25. März 2008)

Das könnte den nächsten Wettbewerb rocken!


----------



## Tiensy (25. März 2008)

Mal wieder ein GT STS 1000/1500 DS... Falls es keiner braucht... Ich bin da mal dran...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-GT-STS_W0...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

16" 95er Zaskar in blau-metallic Lackierung:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE_W0Q...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chat Chambers (26. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> 2cm Restfederweg:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Downhill-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



...und für diesen Vergewaltigungsversuch gäbe es von mir "Senge"!


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. März 2008)

GT Edge

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/Project-96-GT-E...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (26. März 2008)

> Mal wieder ein GT STS 1000/1500 DS... Falls es keiner braucht... Ich bin da mal dran...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-GT-STS_W0Q...QQcmdZViewItem



Wie kann er denn einen normalen Dämpfer einbauen? Erkennt das jemand? Hat er die Travelchips ersetzt durch Einsätze, die den Dämpfer und Buchsen (?) aufnehmen können? Auf wie hoch schätzt ihr die Einbaulänge?

Gruß...


----------



## Bastieeeh (26. März 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Wie kann er denn einen normalen Dämpfer einbauen? Erkennt das jemand? Hat er die Travelchips ersetzt durch Einsätze, die den Dämpfer und Buchsen (?) aufnehmen können? Auf wie hoch schätzt ihr die Einbaulänge?
> 
> Gruß...



Statt hier jemanden schätzen zu lassen frag doch einfach den Verkäufer...


----------



## GT-Man (26. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> V
> Ein komplettes GT STS RH 46cm mit einer RS Junior T und ein Paar Narben... für 1500 Euro SK.



Also ein Rad mit NaRRRRRben würde ich nicht kaufen.  Stehe eher auf glatte Oberflächen.


----------



## Bastieeeh (26. März 2008)

Weil der Verkäufer die "Deore Narben" so anpries, schrieb ich es auch in den Link mit rein ... ;-)


----------



## Janikulus (26. März 2008)

meins  





ZR1000 aus der Schweiz

Die RRler aus dem Forum werden es wahrscheinlich hassen, aber ich finde den Aufbau als Speedbike eigentlich ganz schön. Mal schauen wie es sich fährt, soll mein "One less car" Bike werden.


----------



## Bastieeeh (26. März 2008)

Sieht irgendwie groß aus für jemanden, der nur 16" und 18" Räder fährt.


----------



## Janikulus (26. März 2008)

soll ein 56er sein. Ich fahre bei GT Hardtail 18 und 19 Zoll, 16 ist für meine Freundin.
Das STS mag ich in 16Zoll ist schön handlich, fällt ausserdem recht gross aus wenn ich es z.B. mit dem 16Zoll LTS1 vergleiche das mir definitiv zu klein wäre.


----------



## Bastieeeh (26. März 2008)

... zumal man einen Renner auch immer etwas größer fährt ...


----------



## Davidbelize (26. März 2008)

aufgrund vieler pms die ich gestern und heute bekommen habe hier eine erklärung:

ja ich habe gestern in einem fall geistiger umnachtung mein gt lts im bazar zum kauf angeboten (david du böser junge).
nachdem ich das bike eingestellt habe dauerte es ganze 4,5 minuten bis mir klar wurde was ich da getan habe.
habe daraufhin das bike als verkauft deklariert und einen kleinen text verfasst wie bescheuert das war.

das lts (mein kleiner gt sieger-fully beitrag wettbewerb 2006) ist defenitiv 
nicht zu verkaufen

möchte mich in aller form bei denen entschuldigen die daran interessiert waren.
sorry sorry leute


----------



## kingmoe (26. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> meins
> 
> ZR1000 aus der Schweiz
> 
> Die RRler aus dem Forum werden es wahrscheinlich hassen, aber ich finde den Aufbau als Speedbike eigentlich ganz schön. Mal schauen wie es sich fährt, soll mein "One less car" Bike werden.



Ich fahre ja auch ab und zu mal RR und finde das ganz prima. Aber wenn ich mich endgültig entscheiden müsste, würde ich auch am Straßenbike nur mit Flatbar fahren  
Das hängt bei mir aber mit meinen Rückenproblemem zusammen.
Wer weiß, wenn ich mich noch mal von meinem Merlin trennen kann, wird es auch so kommen. Dann kommt für die Cyclassics einfach eine 8-Fach-Nabe ins Fixie und fertig ist die Laube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (26. März 2008)

Falls ihr übrigens nicht auf eine Portion 6061 bei anderweitiger körperlicher Ertüchtigung - wie beispielsweise laufen - verzichten wollt, es euch aber zu doof ist, schiebend neben dem liebsten Zaskar herzulaufen, nehmt das: http://www.neckermann.de/index.mb1?...T9CdyPRfYfo87a5_aijd0zzajHaa7&tgs_group=&ct=1
jetzt auch in 6061 T6 Aluminium! Wer kein Kind hat, laufe mit dem Pfandgut zum Supermarkt und mit einem neuen Kasten eines Getränks eurer Wahl im Wagen wieder zurück. Müßig zu erwähnen, dass der Supermarkt mindestens 5km entfernt sein sollte...


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich find das Teil Klasse, fahre ein vom Aufbau her ähnliches ZR2000:


----------



## Janikulus (26. März 2008)

sehr schön!  gefällt mir auch gut.

hoffentlich hast du es bei dir in der Gegend schön flach bei der Übersetzung , oder dicke Beine...


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> sehr schön!  gefällt mir auch gut.
> 
> hoffentlich hast du es bei dir in der Gegend schön flach bei der Übersetzung , oder dicke Beine...



Ein paar Steigungen hat meine Hausstrecke, ich schaff sie momentan grad so ohne Pause, 26 km in 50 min. Aber die dicken Beine sind in Arbeit


----------



## Tiensy (26. März 2008)

GT I-Drive Ersatzschwingen:
*********************

http://cgi.ebay.fr/GT-I-drive-Rear-...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.fr/GT-I-drive-Rear-...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## planetsmasher (26. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> GT I-Drive Ersatzschwingen:
> *********************
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/GT-I-drive-Rear-...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


 
weiss jemand für welche Modelle die passen?
Die Farben sind zwar 5che1sse, aber gestrahlt sind die ja ja schnell.
Schätze mein Frohnsösisch reischt nischt füühr ün gepflegte Schrieftwäxel. Dammit- hätt ich nur besser aufgepasst, damals.


----------



## Janikulus (26. März 2008)

dann versuch es doch mal mit englisch  die kommen aus usa und nicht Frankreich.


----------



## mountymaus (26. März 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> weiss jemand für welche Modelle die passen?
> Die Farben sind zwar 5che1sse, aber gestrahlt sind die ja ja schnell.
> Schätze mein Frohnsösisch reischt nischt füühr ün gepflegte Schrieftwäxel. Dammit- hätt ich nur besser aufgepasst, damals.



Dann versuch es doch einfach mal mit dem google- Übersetzer....
Einfach Text eingeben, dann übersetzen lassen.
Hat bei uns bisher immer prima funktioniert......


----------



## Tiensy (26. März 2008)

Oder einfach ganz einfach 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-drive-Rear...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-drive-Rear...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-DRIVE-REAR...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-DRIVE-4-4-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (26. März 2008)

okay habs geschnallt:
was ich meinem Azubi jeden Tag predige gilt auch für mich:
schauen, denken, sprechen/posten - und genau in der Reihenfolge.
Zum Glück treibt der sich hier nicht rum.

Gute Nacht

M.


----------



## masta2006 (27. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-mit...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. März 2008)

Schwarze GT VR-Nabe

-> http://cgi.ebay.de/Retro-GT-VR-Nabe...ryZ77586QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## Kruko (27. März 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Schwarze GT VR-Nabe
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.de/Retro-GT-VR-Nabe...ryZ77586QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-



Dürfte aber eine Taiwan-Nabe gewesen sein. Sonst hätte ich sie gestern schon gekauft. Trotzdem viel Spaß damit Peter


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. März 2008)

Hi,

ist bestimmt Taiwan, soll aber nicht an ein "Qualitätsbike"...und auch erst dann wenn ein Brüderchen für hinten vorhanden ist....Bis dahin harrt sie der Dinge.....

VG
Peter


----------



## kingmoe (27. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dürfte aber eine Taiwan-Nabe gewesen sein. Sonst hätte ich sie gestern schon gekauft. Trotzdem viel Spaß damit Peter



Aber zumindest hat Peru nicht die billigste Version an Land gezogen, die hatte nämlich Plastik-Endkappen. Die hier sehen schon nach abgedrehtem Alu aus.
Glückwunsch, ich hätte sie auch für den Zwanni mitgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (27. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Hat jemand Infos zu diesem Rahmen?
> Aufbau, Baujahr usw..
> Ich finde, der sollte nach Deutschland kommen und habe vor ihn zu adoptieren!
> Danke im voraus.



nö hab ihn nicht. war zuteuer. ist ein 89er hybrid. infos siehe katalog. kam mit bmx bar etc. bleischwer stimmt, aber eher selten. ob für kinder oder als 24 bmx cruiser. wer weiss.



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Falls ihr übrigens ... Müßig zu erwähnen, dass der Supermarkt mindestens 5km entfernt sein sollte...




was machst du eigentlich immer bei neckermann sport und freizeit ? erst kingdingelng und jetztdas.... 



gt-heini schrieb:


> Dürfte aber eine Taiwan-Nabe gewesen sein. Sonst hätte ich sie gestern schon gekauft. Trotzdem viel Spaß damit Peter



ich sage das ist nicht die taiwan version. sieht mir schwer nach abgesetzten stahl einsatz an der achsaufnahme aus - das hate die taiwan version nicht. es gab auch welche auf denen nicht made in usa stand dies aber trptzdem waren, nur mal so zur  info. 

und wenn peru sie nicht willl ick nehm sie...


----------



## Bastieeeh (27. März 2008)

1994er Zaskar LE Rahmen in blau 18Zoll






1998er GT Avalanche LE Komplettrad in BB, vermutlich 22Zoll


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. März 2008)

Hallo peru73 will sie   

allerdings wieder mal so ein komischer Verkäufer...bis jetzt noch nicht seine Bankdaten gemailt....ich bin ab morgen 04.00 auf der Bahn...die Cagiva Raptor 1000 wird in Bingen gepimpt.....mal sehen wann er merkt dass sein Artikel verkauft wurde....wenn nicht Teiwahn umso besser  

So, guts Nächtle...
Peter




Kint schrieb:


> ich sage das ist nicht die taiwan version. sieht mir schwer nach abgesetzten stahl einsatz an der achsaufnahme aus - das hate die taiwan version nicht. es gab auch welche auf denen nicht made in usa stand dies aber trptzdem waren, nur mal so zur info.
> 
> und wenn peru sie nicht willl ick nehm sie...


----------



## tofu1000 (27. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> was machst du eigentlich immer bei neckermann sport und freizeit ? erst kingdingelng und jetztdas....


 
  Mann, du förderst hier wieder Parallelen zu Tage die nicht mal dem Autor auffallen! Das ist reiner Zufall..... Wirklich.... Ich hasse online-shopping.... Und überhaupt Internet... Und Computer...


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. März 2008)

Ein 22" Cruiser aus 4130 CroMo 

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Classic-GT-Ai...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


Ganz altes Backwoods

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Backwoods-Ch...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## gmozi (28. März 2008)

GT Timberline in Berlin Kölln

Habs gerade per Zufall gefunden ...


----------



## GT-Man (28. März 2008)

Jetzt ist der Rahmen schon bei 300$:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250229019785
"Sofortkauf" war sonst immer 149$. Was geht da ab? Treibt der Verkäufer den Preis hoch? Hätte ich vom Capt´n nicht gedacht.


----------



## kingmoe (29. März 2008)

Jens-Schorsch schrieb:


> Hui, den großen (19"?) LTS1 Rahmen brauch ich!



Und, hast du die beiden Rahmen ergattert, bist du LTS-Spinner?! Wenn ja: Glückwunsch, guter Deal 

Wenn nein, melde dich mal, falls du noch suchst.


----------



## elsepe (29. März 2008)

ist das dieser xizang nachbau mit fiesem steuerrohr fehler über den hier schon viel geschrieben stand?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Singlespee...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomasius (29. März 2008)

Das ist ein sehr seltenes Vorserienmodell des Xizangs.  



> ist das dieser xizang nachbau mit fiesem steuerrohr fehler über den hier schon viel geschrieben stand?



Wahrscheinlich schon!  







http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-98-Lobo-Rebuild-Kit-w-Instructions-CHEAP-CHEAP_W0QQitemZ150229080524QQihZ005QQcategoryZ56193QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minhang (29. März 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> ist das dieser xizang nachbau mit fiesem steuerrohr fehler über den hier schon viel geschrieben stand?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Singlespee...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Bin mir nicht sicher,ich habe den besagten Rahmen und dieser sieht etwas anders aus... Was den Steuerrohrfehler angeht... der kommt bei mir nicht vor, aber das scheint daran zu liegen, dass wohl alle Rahmen dieser Serie anders ausgefallen sind, was nicht wirklich für die Qualität spricht. 
Ich habe da wohl Glück gehabt, obwohl ich zu Gunsten eines echten Zassis dem Rahmen auch wieder abgebaut habe.
Wenn du ihn also mal testen willst....

bests


----------



## Raze (29. März 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> ist das dieser xizang nachbau mit fiesem steuerrohr fehler über den hier schon viel geschrieben stand?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Singlespee...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hallo,

das ist wohl der gleiche Rahmen, wie der, den ich vom "Profressor" _Henry_ gekauft habe und für den ich zu Beginn meiner XIZANG Suche im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine Menge Lehrgeld bezahlt habe. Er hat diese Art der dreieckigen Ausfallenden und den deutlichen  Schweißverzug an der Stelle, wo das Sattelrohr das Oberrohr durchbohrt. Laut dem "Professor" ist das gute Stück heliumkammergeschweißt, was für die Rahmenherstellung einzigartig auf der Welt und extrem teuer ist und damit für die Ewigkeit gebaut...

...wenn nicht der Steuersatz immer durchfallen würde  

KAUFT EUCH EINEN ORIGINALEN XIZANG und laßt den Schei$$!

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (30. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Und, hast du die beiden Rahmen ergattert, bist du LTS-Spinner?! Wenn ja: Glückwunsch, guter Deal
> 
> Wenn nein, melde dich mal, falls du noch suchst.



Leider nein, hab's irgendwie total verpennt  ... 
Hast du noch was in der Größe?!?


----------



## tomasius (30. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MOUNTAINBIKE-XT-MAGURA-SHIMANO-ROCK-SHOX_W0QQitemZ320233963399QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Welches Modell könnte das sein? Ist es evtl. ein Vorserienmodell des Zaskars noch ohne Triple Triangle Design? 

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (30. März 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MOUNTAINBIKE-XT-MAGURA-SHIMANO-ROCK-SHOX_W0QQitemZ320233963399QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Welches Modell könnte das sein? Ist es evtl. ein Vorserienmodell des Zaskars noch ohne Triple Triangle Design?
> 
> Tom




nee das ist ne zusammenarbeit der amerikanischen bike-industrie.
unterrohr von gt
steuerrohr von rock shox
oberrohr von.....
ausfaller von.....
da hat der verkäufer leider ein paar infos unterschlagen.


----------



## kingmoe (30. März 2008)

WER WAR DAS???!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Laufrad-HR-26-GT...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (30. März 2008)

Keine Ahnung, kannte ihn/sie/es auch noch nicht... Sehr schade...
Seine letzten Auktionen deuten auch auf einen GT-Fan hin - ist vllt. doch hier aus dem Forum?

Er hat neulich was von Spatzel gekauft - vllt. weiss er mehr?


----------



## kingmoe (30. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, kannte ihn/sie/es auch noch nicht... Sehr schade...
> Seine letzten Auktionen deuten auch auf einen GT-Fan hin - ist vllt. doch hier aus dem Forum?
> 
> Er hat neulich was von Spatzel gekauft - vllt. weiss er mehr?



Auf jeden Fall ist ihm GT/Hadley echt was Wert. Mein Limit lag genau bei 100,- und da bin ich dann auch eisern. Wäre halt schön, wenn man die Nabe hier wiedersieht.


----------



## ds1 (30. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein GT STS 1000/1500 DS... Falls es keiner braucht... Ich bin da mal dran...



http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-GT-STS_W0...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

@Tiensy
Ich habe den Anbieter nach etwaigen Haarissen bzw. Spannungsrissen am angebotenen Rahmen befragt. Seine Antwort war für mich leider nicht aufklärend genug, um ein Angebot für den Rahmen abgeben zu können.  



> Das mit den Rissen kann ich nicht sagen,habe aber nichts dergleichen bemerkt.Aber eine Garantie kann ich nicht übernehmen.Ich habe mir halt ein neues Specialized gekauft und verkaufe deshalb den Rahmen.Ein Freund von mir hat einen 20Zoll Rahmen,der ist genauso groß wie der GT.Außerdem ist der Rahmen aus zweiter Hand.Ich habe ihn von meinem Bruder übernommen der keine Lust auf MTB mehr hatte.Schwere Stürze gab es aber nicht mit dem Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist ihm GT/Hadley echt was Wert. Mein Limit lag genau bei 100,- und da bin ich dann auch eisern. Wäre halt schön, wenn man die Nabe hier wiedersieht.



schade moe, du wirst doch aber nicht glatte 100 euro geboten haben???


----------



## nordstadt (30. März 2008)

RST zum AUfbauen in Langenfeld - läuft aber nicht mehr lang:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-Rahmen-RST-171-ALU-Rahmen-26-Silber_W0QQitemZ260222247447QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (30. März 2008)

nordstadt schrieb:


> RST zum AUfbauen in Langenfeld - läuft aber nicht mehr lang:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-Rahmen-RST-171-ALU-Rahmen-26-Silber_W0QQitemZ260222247447QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Uhrzeit des Postings: 22.41 Uhr
Ende der Auktion: 23.00 Uhr 

 ... "nicht mehr lang" ist gut ...


----------



## nordstadt (30. März 2008)

Eben erst selber gesehen bei der klassischen bis 10 EUR Suche abends...


----------



## Bastieeeh (30. März 2008)

GT Virage Rahmenset RH 58


----------



## tomasius (30. März 2008)

Hoppla






*EIN XIZANG FÜR 270,10  !!!*    






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260223180496&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

Leider zu groß für mich.  

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (31. März 2008)

Der einzige 19" Zaskar weit und breit und er geht für absolut lächerliche 130 Euro raus weil ich nicht mitbieten kann!!!!!!!.

Was sind das für rotzbekloppte Bedingungen - Sie dürfen nicht mitbieten, weil der Verkäufer ein PayPal-Konto konnte als Voraussetzung festgelegt hat?!?

*ICH HABE EIN GOTTVERDAMMTES PAYPAL-KONTO!!! SAUVEREIN!!!*


Bitte entschuldigt meinen morgendlichen Wutausbruch...


----------



## Kruko (31. März 2008)

Tolles "GT" 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MOUNTAINBIKE-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (31. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> schade moe, du wirst doch aber nicht glatte 100 euro geboten haben???



Stand schon ewig vor Ende bei 101,50, da bin ich dann raus.


----------



## Davidbelize (31. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> gt bike frame.................................
> na bei der titelzeile ist er selber schuld wenn das xizang kein geld bringt.
> dürfte vom preis aber interessant für forumsmitglieder werden.
> 
> ...




hier hatte ich das xizang schon erwähnt.

der lobo steht auch erst bei 102 gbp


----------



## Tiensy (31. März 2008)

Am  Lobo bin ich dran...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. März 2008)

Schönes Zaskar LE 
aber was ist mit den Bremssockeln hinten los?


http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-14-5-GT...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (31. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Am  Lobo bin ich dran...



das könnte bei der tollen Artikelbeschreibung sogar ein Schnäppchen werden, wünsche viel Erfolg!


----------



## Tiensy (31. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> das könnte bei der tollen Artikelbeschreibung sogar ein Schnäppchen werden, wünsche viel Erfolg!



Ja, wäre schön wenn das ein Schnäppchen wird. Größe S gleich dazu  

Weiß einer was hiermit gemeint ist?



> and have located a small hairline crack on one of the webs near the bottom of the shock.



Was sind denn Webs?


----------



## hoeckle (31. März 2008)

Als Vater eines eines Kindes.... Hier wird ihnen geholfen....  

http://dict.leo.org/


----------



## Davidbelize (31. März 2008)

schwarzes zaskar zu (fast) verschenken..............................................................................


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280211637825


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (31. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> schwarzes zaskar zu (fast) verschenken..............................................................................
> 
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280211637825



Local pick-up only...!


----------



## Davidbelize (31. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Local pick-up only...!



 fragen kostet ja nüscht.


ich schreib immer,mit absicht dazu,das ich gt sammler bin. die denken dann immer das ich ein wahnsinns preis bezahle.
dafür organisieren sie dann meistens doch den versand.


----------



## Backfisch (31. März 2008)

Tipp:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GERMANY-PARCE...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

Hab's noch nicht ausprobiert, aber ein nicht allzu großer Rahmen sollte sich so verpacken lassen, dass das Volumengewicht unter 30kg bleibt.


----------



## spatzel (31. März 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Schönes Zaskar LE
> aber was ist mit den Bremssockeln hinten los?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-14-5-GT...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



....der ist wohl noch für u-brake und aufgrund des kleinen Dreiecks ist der Zuganschlag davor und dann die sockel halt nach unten gesetzt.....sieht schon witzig aus....


----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. März 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> ....der ist wohl noch für u-brake und aufgrund des kleinen Dreiecks ist der Zuganschlag davor und dann die sockel halt nach unten gesetzt.....sieht schon witzig aus....



U-Brake glaube ich nicht. Die Rahmen mit U-Brake hatten doch keine wechselbaren Schaltaugen! Denke aber auch das die Position an der Größe des Rahmens liegt!


----------



## Kruko (31. März 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Schönes Zaskar LE
> aber was ist mit den Bremssockeln hinten los?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-14-5-GT...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Und wenn er nach D versendet, findet er bei mir ein neues Zuhause


----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und wenn er nach D versendet, findet er bei mir ein neues Zuhause



Na, dann mußt Du bald anbauen!!!  Ist so schon eng für die GT's!


----------



## mountymaus (31. März 2008)

*3....2....1....  MEINS!!!*


----------



## Bastieeeh (31. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und wenn er nach D versendet, findet er bei mir ein neues Zuhause



Na da war wohl jemand schneller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (31. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Na da war wohl jemand schneller...





Wir gehören zusammen, der Heini und ich.....


----------



## Kruko (31. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Na da war wohl jemand schneller...



Nö Kinderfahrräder sind für die Maus


----------



## Bastieeeh (31. März 2008)

Der Verkäufer sendet demnach auch nach D? Was kostet denn der Versand?


----------



## Kruko (31. März 2008)

USPS versendet für um die 60 USD. Der Verkäufer wollte 65 USD. Also 5 USD für das verpacken. 

Da waren es zusammen 170 USD.


----------



## cleiende (31. März 2008)

Mannomann, wann ist denn die Hütte endgültig voll?


----------



## Storck74 (31. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> USPS versendet für um die 60 USD. Der Verkäufer wollte 65 USD. Also 5 USD für das verpacken.
> 
> Da waren es zusammen 170 USD.



Na der Preis ist doch super 170USD sind ca 120Euro plus Zoll, macht dann 
ca 150Euro

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (31. März 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Na der Preis ist doch super 170USD sind ca 120Euro plus Zoll, macht dann
> ca 150Euro
> 
> Markus



....wenner durch den zoll geht,muß ja net unbedingt sein..... Mein Cirrus hat auch nix gekostet....


----------



## Stemmel (31. März 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> *3....2....1....  MEINS!!!*



Na toll,  und jetzt bitte nicht jammern, dass der Hauswirtschaftsraum sooo klein ist und das Haus keinen Keller hat....  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  Aber wann ist denn mal Schluss?


----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. März 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> *3....2....1....  MEINS!!!*



Bei Euch geht es ja langsam so ab:



Wenn ihr Platz braucht, Euren Trockner nehmen wir


----------



## cleiende (31. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Tipp:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GERMANY-PARCE...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Hab's noch nicht ausprobiert, aber ein nicht allzu großer Rahmen sollte sich so verpacken lassen, dass das Volumengewicht unter 30kg bleibt.



Das wird mit einem Rahmen mittlerer Größe nur gehen wenn der Verkäufer beim Verpacken mitspielt und sehr enge Kartons nimmt.


----------



## Storck74 (31. März 2008)

Ich könnte  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0031&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

Genau den möchte ich haben, aber ohne Geld! SCH...  

Markus


----------



## Stemmel (31. März 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Platz braucht, Euren Trockner nehmen wir



Stop, bitte hinten anstellen... Wir haben nämlich einen Fahrradkeller - in dem noch Platz für einen Lotto   wäre - und einen getrennten Waschkeller. Das Loch für den Trockner habe ich Insa schon gezeigt...


----------



## mountymaus (31. März 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Stop, bitte hinten anstellen... Wir haben nämlich einen Fahrradkeller - in dem noch Platz für einen Lotto   wäre - und einen getrennten Waschkeller. Das Loch für den Trockner habe ich Insa schon gezeigt...



Da muss ich Daggi Recht geben. Der Platz für den Trockner ist vorgesehen.
Allerdings muss ich Euch beide enttäuschen, denn irgendwie und wenn es im Schlafzimmer ist, bekommen wir die Räder unter.....


----------



## Raule83 (31. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1997-GT-LTS-3-Mountain-Bike-Full-Suspension-MTB_W0QQitemZ130209859602QQihZ003QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
1997 LTS-3

http://cgi.ebay.com/18-GT-OUTPOST-TRAIL-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-BICYCLE-21-SPEED_W0QQitemZ110237336930QQihZ001QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
18" Outpost mit U-Brakes

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Arrowhead-Frame-18_W0QQitemZ320234098785QQihZ011QQcategoryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
18" Arrowhead


----------



## Raule83 (31. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280213916634&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Timberline 17", U-Brakes, mit dieser "Gewitter" Lackierung, aber leider kein Versand nach Dtl....


----------



## Tiensy (31. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> das könnte bei der tollen Artikelbeschreibung sogar ein Schnäppchen werden, wünsche viel Erfolg!



--> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300210100031

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!

 *£225!!!!! * 

ICH DREH DURCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

DANKE AN DIESES FORUM!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (31. März 2008)

Meinen Glückwunsch hast du!


----------



## Storck74 (31. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> --> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300210100031
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Mein Neid sei dir sicher!!!  

Markus


----------



## Janikulus (31. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!



na, da wird einer heute Nacht nicht schlafen...  gratuliere!


----------



## oldman (31. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> --> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300210100031
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



hast Du ein Glück, dass ich ne Plasteallergie habe.....  
Gratulation und ich hoffe doch sehr, dass Du dem Wolf einen Hadley LRS spendierst.


----------



## Bastieeeh (31. März 2008)

"Hello, I'm afraid i am not prepared to ship the bike anywhere. Regards"

Oh Mann - schon der zweite 19" Zaskar Rahmen, den ich nicht bekomme heute! Wie soll denn das weiter gehen?!?


----------



## Davidbelize (31. März 2008)

bitte tjensy hab die info gerne gegeben.
die engländer und ihre artikelbeschreibungen.    


hast du ein glück das was gelbes bei mir kommt und ich für so einen bock ehrlich gesagt zu alt bin


----------



## hoeckle (31. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hast du ein glück das was gelbes bei mir kommt und ich für so einen bock ehrlich gesagt zu alt bin


 


bitte david, sag daß du so einen quatsch nicht ernst meinst..... bist gerne eingeladen, dann überzeug ich dich vom gegenteil... tom hat sich ja gedrückt.


----------



## cleiende (31. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> --> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300210100031
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich wirst Du nicht durch einen Riss enttäuscht.


----------



## Janikulus (31. März 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> hast Du ein Glück, dass ich ne Plasteallergie habe.....
> Gratulation und ich hoffe doch sehr, dass Du dem Wolf einen Hadley LRS spendierst.



ja genau, wie geht es eigentlich deinen GT Bremsscheiben?? Ich habe ja auch noch ein Satz schwarze Hadley die an das Lobo sollen und auf passende Scheiben hoffen... würde mich mal brennend interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (31. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ja genau, wie geht es eigentlich deinen GT Bremsscheiben?? Ich habe ja auch noch ein Satz schwarze Hadley die an das Lobo sollen und auf passende Scheiben hoffen... würde mich mal brennend interessieren



GT Hadley Naben mit exotischem Lchabstand  






Bremsscheiben in Vierloch mit GT Design  





leichte DT Swiss XR4.2 D Felgen  

passender GT Zaskar Anniversary Rahmen  





noch Fragen?


----------



## zaskar76 (1. April 2008)

Wo issen der Kinderzaskar von gerade geblieben?


----------



## Backfisch (1. April 2008)

spatzel hat ihn.

***


hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-guter-Zus...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
nur ein outpost, aber tolle lackierung. in 9 1/2 tagen kann man mit dem verkäufer sicher über den preis reden.


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. April 2008)

GT Course

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Course-road-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## Stemmel (1. April 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich Euch beide enttäuschen, denn irgendwie und wenn es im Schlafzimmer ist, bekommen wir die Räder unter.....




Stimmt, an Platzmangel leidet ihr - bis auf den fehlenden Keller und eindeutig zu kleinen Hauswirtschaftsraum - nun wirklich nicht


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. April 2008)

Glückwunsch Spatzel, oder besser an deine Kinder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (1. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> noch Fragen?



 nein erst mal nicht, leider eine traurige Sache... Ist bei mir nicht so eilig, würde mich aber nach erster Erfahrung über eine Nachricht freuen.


----------



## spatzel (1. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Spatzel, oder besser an deine Kinder!



.....yo,merci!Sie muß da halt noch ein bischen reinwachsen.....aber zumindest steht dann das passende Pferdchen schon mal im Stall.....


----------



## salzbrezel (1. April 2008)

Achtung:
Darauf werde ich bieten
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Super-...237431741QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230237431741

Meiner hat leider die Biege gemacht und ich muss derzeit mit einem RS Coupé fahren.

Gruß...


----------



## Davidbelize (1. April 2008)

MAAAANNNNIIII............

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Sattelst...ryZ77607QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Manni1599 (1. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> MAAAANNNNIIII............
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Sattelst...ryZ77607QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



*Daaaaaanke!*


----------



## mini.tom (1. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen_W0QQitemZ...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
der wäre was für meine lebensabschnittsbevollmächtigte


----------



## Davidbelize (1. April 2008)

hinweis in eigener sache.
nach einem längerem gespräch mit freundin und weil wieder ein bike ins haus kommt (psy.) muss ein raus.  
wir hatten mal ein limit festgelegt.
habe mich dann doch für das lts entschlossen da ich es eigentlich nicht fahre.
es wird zerlegt und in der nächsten woche in der bucht auftauchen.
also bevor ihr in den nächsten tagen das geld für andere dinge ausgebt wisst ihr jetzt wofür man es sparen könnte (es wäre schön wenns hier landen würde ).
ich verkaufe es deswegen in der bucht weil der preis fürs ganze bike,hier im bikemarkt, doch ein bisschen hoch wäre.
und wenn schon trennung dann.......

der traurige
david


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2008)

David, wenn Deine Partnerin Dich versucht einzuschränken, ist es nicht die Richtige 

Meine hat da überhaupt kein Einspruchsrecht


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> "Hello, I'm afraid i am not prepared to ship the bike anywhere. Regards"
> 
> Oh Mann - schon der zweite 19" Zaskar Rahmen, den ich nicht bekomme heute! Wie soll denn das weiter gehen?!?



Ich hätte da noch ein Backwoods in der gleichen Grösse, matt-schwarz gepulvert, und mit Zaskar-Decals )


----------



## Davidbelize (1. April 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> David, wenn Deine Partnerin Dich versucht einzuschränken, ist es nicht die Richtige
> 
> Meine hat da überhaupt kein Einspruchsrecht




bin mit ihr jetzt 11 jahre sehr gut gefahren.  
und mal bekommt man und mal gibt man.   Rude boys don`t cry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (1. April 2008)

ein Arette (1992?) aus Frankreich:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Velo-de-marque-G...yZ134245QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. April 2008)

Da isser...








Und noch ein alter Bekannter - schwarzer 19" Zaskar LE diesmal als Komplettrad.






Der war vor einer Weile schonmal bei eBay drin, allerdings als Rahmenkit. Zumindest hat der gleiche Verkäufer damals genau so einen schwarzen Zaskar verkauft. Wenn ich hier fertig gegessen hab, such ich den Link mal raus...

Es scheint sich wohl doch um einen anderen Rahmen zu handeln...


----------



## cleiende (1. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Da isser...



In dem Fall bringt es wohl nix zu sagen "Finger weg, will ich". Dennoch.


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. April 2008)

Von mir aus gern ...


----------



## Janikulus (2. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Der war vor einer Weile schonmal bei eBay drin, allerdings als Rahmenkit. Zumindest hat der gleiche Verkäufer damals genau so einen schwarzen Zaskar verkauft.



das Komplettrad ist aber ein 96er und das Rahmenkit ein 93-95er


----------



## Davidbelize (2. April 2008)

wenn es in dem geplanten thread nicht erlaubt ist, dann vielleicht hier.


hier die legitimation für diesen thread:
ich warne davor es zu einer auktion kommen zu lassen.


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=329089


----------



## minhang (2. April 2008)

Aus gegebenen Anlass muss ich hier mal eine Frage loswerden, da ich weiss das genau hier das knowhow vorhanden ist... kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch ca. die shipping kosten aus den USA sind, und wer da ein guter Logistik Anbieter ist? UPS? worau ist zu achten?

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Tiensy (2. April 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> Aus gegebenen Anlass muss ich hier mal eine Frage loswerden, da ich weiss das genau hier das knowhow vorhanden ist... kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch ca. die shipping kosten aus den USA sind, und wer da ein guter Logistik Anbieter ist? UPS? worau ist zu achten?
> 
> Beste Grüsse



1) Kommt drauf an was verschickt werden soll...

Bsp: 

Eine Doppelbrücken-Federgabel mit ca. 3kg kostet per USPS ca. 30$

Ein Rahmen (Bsp. Zaskar Rahmen) kostet per USPS ca. 70$

2) USPS ist immer schön zuverlässig und liefert innerhalb von 10 Tagen. Das Paket landet meistens beim Zoll, wo Du es dann abholen kannst.

3) FedEx ist sogar noch etwas schneller und übernimmt die Sache mit dem Zoll direkt für Dich. I.d.R. stellt FedEx Dir das Paket also bis nach Hause direkt durch. Irgendwann kommt dann eine Rechnung von FedEx mit den Zollgebühren etc...

Lies Dir das bzgl. Zoll-, Einfuhrsteuer etc. aber am besten nochmal durch.

Ansonsten viel Erfolg.


----------



## minhang (2. April 2008)

sorry... es soll ein Komplettrad sein ca 10 kg...vielleicht gibts >Erfahrungswerte... oder eine grobe Hausnummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. April 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> Aus gegebenen Anlass muss ich hier mal eine Frage loswerden, da ich weiss das genau hier das knowhow vorhanden ist... kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch ca. die shipping kosten aus den USA sind, und wer da ein guter Logistik Anbieter ist? UPS? worau ist zu achten?
> 
> Beste Grüsse



wenn es um einen rahmen geht kann ich als erfahrungswert 75$ angeben und mit UPS war es bisher (2mal) reibungslos.


----------



## Tiensy (2. April 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> sorry... es soll ein Komplettrad sein ca 10 kg...vielleicht gibts >Erfahrungswerte... oder eine grobe Hausnummer



Kompletträder werden höher verzollt... (Kint kennt sich da aus...).

Ansonsten je nach Gewicht kommt der Versand von einem Komplettrad gerne mal an die 200-300$ (eher noch mehr).

Lohnt sich also nur, wenn es wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist.


----------



## cleiende (2. April 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> Aus gegebenen Anlass muss ich hier mal eine Frage loswerden, da ich weiss das genau hier das knowhow vorhanden ist... kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch ca. die shipping kosten aus den USA sind, und wer da ein guter Logistik Anbieter ist? UPS? worau ist zu achten?
> 
> Beste Grüsse



Schau mal bei de Classic Bikes und in dern Bazar in die FAQ. Gibt nen Thread dazu.


----------



## tofu1000 (2. April 2008)

Ist das nicht was für die Herrschaften mit Lobo?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Federg...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cleiende (2. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> In dem Fall bringt es wohl nix zu sagen "Finger weg, will ich". Dennoch.



Bin draussen, ist mir zu groß.


----------



## Kruko (2. April 2008)

Keine Auktion, aber dafÃ¼r sehr gÃ¼nstig

Meine Quelle der Rock Shox -DÃ¤mpfer

www.icyclesusa.com

Dort gibt es auch Lobo-DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r knapp 26 â¬

Versand gab Ã¼berhaupt keine Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (2. April 2008)

Und ich "warne" dann mal vor Auktionen, bei denen es das Avalanche 1.0 Disc fÃ¼r mehr als 400â¬ gibt, denn soviel kostet es gerade bei fahrrad.de (statt 800), und ein billiges Beleuchtungsset von dem man wahrscheinlich immerhin das RÃ¼cklicht brauchen kann, gibt es dazu.


----------



## salzbrezel (3. April 2008)

> Keine Auktion, aber dafÃ¼r sehr gÃ¼nstig
> 
> Meine Quelle der Rock Shox -DÃ¤mpfer
> 
> ...



Hohoho.... nicht schlecht! Kannst du mir sagen, wie hoch die Versandkosten sind? Waren deine drei DÃ¤mpfer Verpackungsgruppe A?

Edit: Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Adresse von dem Laden in den USA war, der recht viele GT-Parts auf Lager hatte? Der hat nÃ¤mlich auch Ersatzelastomere fÃ¼r die LTS3/LTS5 auf Lager. Es war nicht BETD und nicht der icycleusa.


----------



## Tiensy (3. April 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Hohoho.... nicht schlecht! Kannst du mir sagen, wie hoch die Versandkosten sind? Waren deine drei Dämpfer Verpackungsgruppe A?
> 
> Edit: Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Adresse von dem Laden in den USA war, der recht viele GT-Parts auf Lager hatte? Der hat nämlich auch Ersatzelastomere für die LTS3/LTS5 auf Lager. Es war nicht BETD und nicht der icycleusa.



Es war...  www.benscycle.net


----------



## salzbrezel (3. April 2008)

Danke Tiensy.... Der war es.
Das Teil suche ich:


----------



## Deleted61137 (4. April 2008)

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Factory-TT-G...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## Backfisch (4. April 2008)

Dopelkult: GT und HD


----------



## Davidbelize (4. April 2008)

ein rotes richter.  
aber leider am a.... der welt.  

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190210203503

ohhhhhh what a black zaskar beauty mit königlichem preis.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-Rah...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (4. April 2008)

ein Ur-GT aus der Schweiz / Bern:

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewIte...istingSort=1&PageNr=1&Catg=43882&LanguageNR=0


----------



## oliversen (5. April 2008)

Vor ein paar Monaten war hier doch jemand, der sich einen roten elox Zaskar mit kaputtem Tretlagergehaeuse aus der Bucht fischte.

Damals wurde ihm empfohlen ein gewindeloses Patronenlager zu verwenden. Ich habe das gleiche Problem und bin auf der Suche nach so einem Lager fuer 73mm Gehaeusebreite.

Nun interessiert mich wie die Geschichte von damals ausging.
Weiss jemand naeheres?

oliversen


----------



## Kruko (5. April 2008)

Frag Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (5. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Frag Tom



Danke!

....tomasius!!!

 

Werde dem jetzt mal ne pm senden.

oliversen


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. April 2008)

Der ist nicht da, so scheint's. Ich wollte von ihm Syncros-Aufkleber für meine Kurbeln haben und bisher hat er leider nicht geantwortet. 
Sein letzter Beitrag hier im Forum war am 1.April.


----------



## Davidbelize (5. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Der ist nicht da, so scheint's. Ich wollte von ihm Syncros-Aufkleber für meine Kurbeln haben und bisher hat er leider nicht geantwortet.
> Sein letzter Beitrag hier im Forum war am 1.April.





  ich hab noch einen satz da.........


----------



## Storck74 (5. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-LTS-Therm...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Währe nett wenn ihr mir den "überlassen" würdet  

Markus


----------



## Kint (5. April 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> sorry... es soll ein Komplettrad sein ca 10 kg...vielleicht gibts >Erfahrungswerte... oder eine grobe Hausnummer



1. usps ist am günstigsten - kurier ist teuer. zumindest wenn die größe ne rolle spielt

2. usps liefert zum zoll, da kannste auspacken, anschauen, mit menschen reden ... kurier liefert dirket zur haustür und gibt das paket nur gegen erstattung der zollgebühren & unterschrift raus - und ist schneller weg als du "moment..." sagen kannst: aufmachen& feststellen dass ausser backsteinen nichts drin ist ? fehlanzeige...

3. fahrradteile sidn mit 4,7 % zoll plus 19% einfuhrumsatzsteuer zu beabgaben. kompletträder mit 14% zoll plus 19% eust. jeweils auf den kaufpreis - oder auf den kaufpreis plus versand, das wird gerne unterschiedlich gehandhabt. ( kleins rechenbeispiel - komplettrad für 300  gekauft - versand per usps zerlegt ( montiert gehts gar nicht) 120  - dann  sinds nochmal rund 100 abgaben. --> 520 . ob sich das lohnt ? muss man selbst entscheiden - für mich nicht...)




spatzel schrieb:


> ....wenner durch den zoll geht,muß ja net unbedingt sein..... Mein Cirrus hat auch nix gekostet....



Ich dachte öffentliche SELBSTANZEIGEN bei Steuerhinterziehung ist schon wieder out?  sei vorsichtig mit solchen aussagen. es gibt beamte die solche foren durchsuchen udn dann ein strafverfahren einleiten und das ist kein ammenmärchen. der käufer bzw empfänger ist für die ordnungsgemäße verzollung verantwortlich, nicht die post, nicht der zoll, nein du. alles (ALLES- egal ob "geschenk" [jaklar] neu, alte, egal, ALLLES) über einem warenwert von 22 muss verzollt werden - jedoch abgaben unter 5  werden nicht erhoben... ( naja meistens - hab das auch schon anders erlebt...und 4,88 gezahlt.  )



Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Was sind das für rotzbekloppte Bedingungen - Sie dürfen nicht mitbieten, weil der Verkäufer ein PayPal-Konto konnte als Voraussetzung festgelegt hat?!?




wenns dich tröstet hatte ich auch schon. Du musst dein paypal konto mit deinem ebay konto verknüpfen. bzw auch umgekehrt, sonst geht das gerne mal nicht.  ist zb standard bei "immediate payment required" - da wirst du direkt nach kauf zu paypal weitergeleitet , und wnen du das abbrichts hast du den artiekl nicht gekauft. _ und um ehrlich zu sein, manchmal wünschte ich mir bei ebay.de sowas auch.... 

was anderes schönes ist auch : man will in letzter sekunde bieten, da bekommt man den hinweis : eingeschränkter käuferkreis, der verkäufer möchte internationale bieter persönlich freischalten lassen. tja sein pech....


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. April 2008)

Ein GT LTS Thermoplastic 1996 für 700 Euro im Classic Bike Markt


----------



## muttipullover (5. April 2008)

Mit dem Laufrad das war ich. Soll in mein 98er Zaskar. Fehlt nur noch eine Vorderradnabe.Vielleicht kann mir einer weiterhelfen(was ich aber bezweifle).
Wenn ich nichts finde wird es wohl eine Tune MIG in rot werden. Weiß jemand ob das von der Farbe her passt.

Gruß Steffen
P.s. Der Vorbau von Spatzel ist für mein 92er Karakoram.
      Mein erstes Bike. Leider ist der Vorbau gerissen.


----------



## spatzel (5. April 2008)

gerissen?.....aber nicht doch der von mir oder?


----------



## muttipullover (5. April 2008)

Nee, der Originale in der schönen Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (6. April 2008)

ich biete auf dieses produkt und habe (gott sei meiner seele gnädig) noch ein bisschen spielraum.
warum ich das schreibe?
da man die bieternamen nicht mehr erkennen kann wollte ich informieren das es sich um mich handelt.



http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-MTB-Satt...ryZ77607QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (6. April 2008)

KEIN ZASKAR: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Hardtail-Rahm...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (6. April 2008)

Auf jeden Schrottrahmen mit TT wird zurzeit hoch geboten, aber Tange Prestige geht für 71,- Taler weg... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150231259191&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

Was war los? Ist er hier gelandet?
Falls ja: Ich hätte evtl. noch eine Originalgabel dafür


----------



## GT-Man (6. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> KEIN ZASKAR: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Hardtail-Rahm...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Herrlich auch die Aussage der Verkäufers, dass er es ja als Zaskar gekauft hat.    Tja, selbst schuld. Und deshalb will er ja auch ordentlich Geld für den Nicht-Zaskar-Rahmen, tsts.


----------



## Ketterechts (6. April 2008)

Hier - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=329446 - gibt es übrigens einen echten Zaskar Rahmen  

Werbung in eigener Sache sozusagen


----------



## oldman (6. April 2008)

und hier 20th Anniversary

http://cgi.ebay.de/Radzbh-GT-Zaskar...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und jede Wette, dass der Rahmen heute NICHT weggeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (6. April 2008)

Ist auch nicht das erste Mal, das der Verkäufer den Rahmen versucht zu verkaufen...



GT-Man schrieb:


> Herrlich auch die Aussage der Verkäufers, dass er es ja als Zaskar gekauft hat.    Tja, selbst schuld. Und deshalb will er ja auch ordentlich Geld für den Nicht-Zaskar-Rahmen, tsts.


----------



## Backfisch (6. April 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Herrlich auch die Aussage der Verkäufers, dass er es ja als Zaskar gekauft hat.



Herrlich blöd!

Da wird ja der dümmste misstrauisch.


----------



## tomasius (6. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Bj-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bild 2 der Auktion scheint ein Suchbild zu sein.  

Tom  

@oliversen: Du hast eine PM.


----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

der war bis 3 minuten vor ende noch bei 120 euro. da habe ich schon überlegt, ob ich was unüberlegtes tun soll, aber zum glück gings dann noch richtig los. ist er hier gelandet?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170205259619&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## Davidbelize (6. April 2008)

neu und ne     farbcombi.

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1862352/


----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

das ist ja geil !!!!!! ist das ein verkaufsangebot???


----------



## oldman (6. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> und hier 20th Anniversary
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Radzbh-GT-Zaskar...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> und jede Wette, dass der Rahmen heute NICHT weggeht...



die Wette hätte ich verloren: es hat sich echt ein Verzweifelter gefunden ....


----------



## mini.tom (6. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> und hier 20th Anniversary
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Radzbh-GT-Zaskar...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> und jede Wette, dass der Rahmen heute NICHT weggeht...



ein gebot hat er schon  
mfg
tom


----------



## Davidbelize (6. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das ist ja geil !!!!!! ist das ein verkaufsangebot???




jaaaaaaaaa hab ihn mal aus jux angeschrieben.
preis 250 c$ verhandelbar



der ist echt traumhaft.
im kopf ist er schon aufgebaut.
leider kann ich ihn nicht kaufen.
aber wenn der verkäufer sagt er versendet.sag ich bescheid.


----------



## mini.tom (6. April 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen_W0QQitemZ...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> der wäre was für meine lebensabschnittsbevollmächtigte



danke an alle die sich da rausgehalten haben       
sie wird sich freuen  
halte euch auf dem laufenden mit dem aufbau  
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (6. April 2008)

@davidbelize & versus: 













*Let's get together and feel all right.*

@mini.tom:

Zu Kenntnis genommen. - Glückwunsch! 

Tom


----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @davidbelize & versus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BonelessChicken (6. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Auf jeden Schrottrahmen mit TT wird zurzeit hoch geboten, aber Tange Prestige geht für 71,- Taler weg...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150231259191&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir nicht ein GT Kaufverbot auferlegt hätte....
Der war mit der Ausstattung ja wirklich geschenkt .


----------



## Backfisch (6. April 2008)

Ich hab ihn mir auch verkniffen. Jetzt wird erstmal der eine aufgebaut.


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. April 2008)

Groß und grün

->  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-LE-...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  <-


----------



## Janikulus (7. April 2008)

so dann hier mal was besonderes:

http://www.hkbicycle.com.hk/index.php?lang=eng&pg=product&method=brand&brandcat=GT

ich habe den Laden auch schon mal angeschrieben und sogar ein Antwort bekommen.

Preise wären z.B.

- Ti Renner (wohl ein Edge Titan) HKD9,800 = 803Euro
- Zaskar LE HKD3,800 = 311Euro
- Alu Lobo in M HKD5,800 = 475Euro
- Ein STS 1000DS (nicht auf der Seite) HKD6,800 = 556Euro

Versand nach Europa ca. 65Euro

wer Interesse hat sollte sich direkt beim Laden melden, die Antwort kann allerdings ein paar Tage dauern.

Ich würde am liebsten alle nehmen, aber es sind allein diese Jahr schon 3 neue die ins Haus gekommen...


----------



## Hoerni (7. April 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Verknüpfungshilfe:
> 
> Psyclone Link




Meiner! Endlich ein 16er Psyclone, Versand $75, also für etwa 300  in Deutschland - Nun brauche ich etwas Aufbauhilfe - hier könnt Ihr mir bestimmt helfen...

Der Rahmen ist von 1999 und somit meines Wissens anch nicht für alte Starrgabeln geeignet - könnt Ihr das bestätigen? Oder besser noch, hat jemand ein Bild von einem 99er Psyclone? Sorry, hier stelle ich mich etwas blöd an, habe sonst noch einen 1995er GT Rahmen, der passt für 400er Gabeln problemlos.

Als Aufbau ist geplant, einen kleinen kurzen Bump & Jump Singlespeeder entstehen zu lassen, ungefedert, am liebsten mit einer geraden Starrgabel aus Stahl und ebenfalls fillet brazed. Da der Rahmen über kein Grove Tube verfügt, werden vermutlich V Brakes (Avid Ultimates) verbaut.

Komponenten (geplant aber noch nicht fix): 
- Bremsen Avid Ultimate (Set, poliert)
- King poliert
- Vorbau Salsa Stahl oder einen anderen schönen gelöteten Vorbau
- Lenker gebogen, was wird sich zeigen
- Kurbel: Middleburn oder Speed Tech (poliert)
- Naben: Hügi 1994 mit CDCeramic Felgen
- Sattel Flite
- Stütze: entwewder XTR poliert oder Campa Record Carbon, mal sehen..
- Gabel?? sie soll geradeund fillet brazed sein und von der Länge her passen, also wahrscheinlich Custom - wer kennt hier eien guten Ramenbauer, der einem nicht komplett die Schuhe auszieht?


Lackierung: Ich dachte an was Breezer-mäßiges mit Crème-farbenen Darts und einer schokobraunen Metallic Lackierung für das Hinterteil und die Gabelunterseite. Lenker und Vorbau ebenfalls Crème. Logos in Crèm auflackiert.

Nix Retro, nix original aber schön, leicht und gut.

Was meint Ihr?

Cheers,

Hörni


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. April 2008)

Ich habe einen guten Freund in Hong Kong, den ich gerade gebeten habe, dort nachzufragen. Er rief an und der Verkäufer am Telefon sagte ihm, dass alle Rahmen verkauft seien. Mein Kontaktmann wird morgen einen Freund bitten, quasi als Gegenprobe dort ebenfalls anzurufen, ob wirklich alle Rahmen verkauft sind. Es war vorhin schon recht spät in HK und es kann gut sein, dass der Mensch am Telefon gerade kein Interesse mehr an einem Verkaufsgespräch hatte.




Janikulus schrieb:


> so dann hier mal was besonderes:
> 
> http://www.hkbicycle.com.hk/index.php?lang=eng&pg=product&method=brand&brandcat=GT
> 
> ...


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. April 2008)

1995er LTS in 20"





Zaskar LE Komplettrad mit 1994er Rahmen in 19" und einer Judy SL





GT Borrego Rahmen für 100 Euro SK





GT LTS in Rot (54cm) Rahmenset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (7. April 2008)

Originale !






http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-GT-road-MTB...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## -lupo- (7. April 2008)

@mini.tom:

Glückwunsch!
Willst du dich von der Gabel trennen? Falls ja, -->PM


----------



## mini.tom (7. April 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> @mini.tom:
> 
> Glückwunsch!
> Willst du dich von der Gabel trennen? Falls ja, -->PM



hi 
ja die gabel möchte ich los werden 
rest per pn 
mfg
tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. April 2008)

So Christoph,

hier ist dann nun die Quelle über die wir mal sprachen...

VG
Peter




Janikulus schrieb:


> so dann hier mal was besonderes:
> 
> http://www.hkbicycle.com.hk/index.php?lang=eng&pg=product&method=brand&brandcat=GT
> 
> ...


----------



## Kruko (7. April 2008)

Braucht einer einen Zaskar??

Für 180 Tacken in der Bucht

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar_W0QQit...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. April 2008)

DANKE AN DAVID UND JÖRG FÜR DEN HINWEIS!!!   

P.S.: Mensch, ich freu mich so! - Von wem bekomme ich passende Kleber? =)




gt-heini schrieb:


> Braucht einer einen Zaskar??
> 
> Für 180 Tacken in der Bucht
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar_W0QQit...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (7. April 2008)

Kleber = Tomasius 

Hättest ja auch noch handeln können


----------



## Janikulus (7. April 2008)

schon erstaunlich die Preise:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-GT-Zaska...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-GT-Sanct...30745QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Janikulus (7. April 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> So Christoph,
> 
> hier ist dann nun die Quelle über die wir mal sprachen...
> 
> ...



war das geheim?


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. April 2008)

Die Welt ist verrückt! Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Nehmt einfach eine Hülse oder reibt das Sattelrohr auf, aber mit 27,2er Stützen werdet ihr nicht froh bei eBay...



Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich biete auf dieses produkt und habe (gott sei meiner seele gnädig) noch ein bisschen spielraum.
> warum ich das schreibe?
> da man die bieternamen nicht mehr erkennen kann wollte ich informieren das es sich um mich handelt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-MTB-Satt...ryZ77607QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (7. April 2008)

134 euro ????? mann, mann, mann! 
manche investieren in gold...


----------



## Davidbelize (7. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> 134 euro ????? mann, mann, mann!
> manche investieren in gold...




bis 83 war ich dabei und das war auch schon zu viel.


----------



## cleiende (7. April 2008)

Irre. Ich habe für eine zugegebenermaßen abgenudelte 26,8er Syncros in Canada noch nicht mal ein Viertel gezahlt.


----------



## versus (7. April 2008)

mich hat meine neue einst 49 gekostet...


----------



## minhang (8. April 2008)

ich weiss, hat nichts mit kult zu tun und ist nicht syncros... aber für mich habe ich die shannon stützen entdeckt, die 1. der synchros in form und funtion seeehr nahe sind, 2. technisch super und leicht, 3. schön schlicht... und schöner als die neuen synchos und 4. gibts die in jedem durchmesser.
ich habe die suche dach eine 27,0 synchros aufgegeben, nachdem mir schon einige bei ebay wegen dem preis durch die lappen gegangen sind.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. April 2008)

Hallo,

Quark, war nicht geheim, ich habe Kenntnis von dieser Quelle seit einiger Zeit, habe auch bereits den Verk. angeschrieben, er hat aber nur ein einziges Mal geantwortet. Deswegen hielt ich es für unseriös. Außerdem hätt ich es gepostet wenn ich Rahmenanzahl sowie Größen gewusst hätte. Ein Arbeitskollege der nach HK muss ist schon vor 6 Wochen auf den Shop angesetzt worden. Er weiß demnächst mehr. Ich hätte dort eh nichts gekauft, die Preise sind mit Versand, Zoll und Steuern jetzt nicht unbedingt sooooooooooo toll.....

VG
Peter



Janikulus schrieb:


> war das geheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (8. April 2008)

ok. Ich will dort eigentlich auch nichts kaufen, ich denke es könnte aber den ein oder anderen hier interessieren. Auch wenn die Preise nicht gerade Schnäppchen sind, es sind doch ein paar Schmuckstücke dabei (Edge Ti, Lobo, STS1...). Blind würde ich da allerdings nicht bestellen, da bräuchte es schon jemanden vor Ort, bin mal gespannt was dein Kollege raus finden kann.
Paul


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. April 2008)

Sagt mal, habt ihr mein Post Nummer 4260 nicht gelesen? Sie haben keine Rahmen mehr. Mein Kontaktmann ist Chinese, Verständnisschwierigkeiten gab es dabei nicht.
Falls es dein Arbeitskollege partout nicht lassen kann - der Shop liegt nicht auf Hong Kong Island, sondern in den New Territories - 1 Stunde Fahrtzeit sollte man da locker einplanen.


----------



## Janikulus (8. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Sagt mal, habt ihr mein Post Nummer 4260 nicht gelesen?



doch haben wir...



Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Mein Kontaktmann wird morgen einen Freund bitten, quasi als Gegenprobe dort ebenfalls anzurufen, ob wirklich alle Rahmen verkauft sind. Es war vorhin schon recht spät in HK und es kann gut sein, dass der Mensch am Telefon gerade kein Interesse mehr an einem Verkaufsgespräch hatte.



... und wir warten noch auf eine Antwort... ne

Mir hat der Laden eine Email geschrieben, mit Preisen und Bildern von weiteren Rahmen die nicht auf der Homepage zu finden sind.

Also richtiges Vertrauen habe ich in den Laden nicht, warten wir es mal ab.


----------



## Kruko (8. April 2008)

Ist für uns auch nicht uninteressant. Mehr im Classic-Forum 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4652567&postcount=18

Freigrenze beim Zoll wird angehoben, leider erst am 1.12.2008


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. April 2008)

Schnell sein - Cablecrosser für 31,8 für 7 Euro

Ich melde mich nachher nochmal wegen des Shops in HK...

[EDIT]
Gestern:
HK: I am calling NOW
HK: GONE ...
HK: SOLD
HK: I JUST called and he said it was SOLD and did not want to tell the $
HK: Sorry man
G: OIC
G: then I wonder how many of the gt frames are still there
HK: NONE
HK:SOLD.
G: All sold? That's weired...
HK: He said the website has not been updated for awhile
HK: I WILL call them again tomorrow (by other friend of mine) to double check
HK: Sounds good?
HK: 'Cuz it is 8:10pm here and they might be just too lazy to do any sales
G: Okay - thanks a lot!

Heute: 
HL: It appeared the guy was telling the truth.
G: So that means they don't have any of those frames anymore?
HK: Yes, there are no more GT frames in the shop.

[EDIT]


----------



## Backfisch (8. April 2008)

Aber das Geld nehmen sie bestimmt trotzdem gerne über Western Union


----------



## oliversen (8. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Schnell sein - Cablecrosser für 31,8 für 7 Euro
> 
> Ich melde mich nachher nochmal wegen des Shops in HK...
> 
> ...



Aus eigener, jahrelanger Erfahrung in weiten Teilen S.-O. Asiens.... sowas funktioniert nur wenn man persoenlich bei denen im Laden steht.

Face to face is the key, gerade im Chinesischen Einflussgebiet

oliversen

PS. Lufthansa und Cathay Pacific fliegen wahrscheinlich viermal taeglich nonstop Frankfurt - HongKong. Tickets gibts vielleicht fuer 1000Euro. Und wenn es mit den GT-Frames nicht klappt, kann man in HKG ja noch ein paar andere Sachen kaufen   .
Also denn mal los.... 
Und wenn ihr schonmal da seid koennt ihr ja noch ne Stunde weiter fliegen und bei mir vorbei schauen. Bikes fuer ein paar Leute habe ich hier und das Wetter ist schon wieder an die 30 Grad. Bestes Bike Wetter also


----------



## Davidbelize (8. April 2008)

dieser link ist für gt-heini...... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Vorbauka...ryZ85115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. April 2008)

Wieso werden bei eBay eigentlich so viele Syncros Vorbauten ohne die passende Ahead-Kappe angeboten?



Davidbelize schrieb:


> dieser link ist für gt-heini......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Vorbauka...ryZ85115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (8. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Wieso werden bei eBay eigentlich so viele Syncros Vorbauten ohne die passende Ahead-Kappe angeboten?



wieso werden - ähem - bei ebay eigentlich keine alten Syncros Cattlehead-Vorbauten, 1x silber 1 1/8 130-140mm, 0° sowie 1 x schwarz 1 1/8 130-140mm, 0° Grad, jeweils in Topzustand + mit Kappe, angeboten? 
Sorry, das ist bei mir der Suche-und-nicht-finde-Frust


----------



## Kruko (8. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> dieser link ist für gt-heini......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Vorbauka...ryZ85115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



danke


----------



## Davidbelize (8. April 2008)

hab reichlich zeug von meinem lts im bikemarkt.

alle preise vhb.


----------



## tomasius (8. April 2008)

Und schon wieder Decals... Originale! - Nie vorher gesehen!







http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rah...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## tomasius (9. April 2008)

Nach der letzten Assoziation...











... nun noch ein weiterer Rahmen:






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Tom


----------



## alecszaskar (9. April 2008)

GT Avalanche zum 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> schoenes Bike:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-Shi...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> habe schon mal bei dem Verkaeufer was ersteigert - top.



hm. wenn der jetzt schon wieder drin ist, dann finde ich den verkäufer nicht so wirklich seriös. 401 euro waren nicht sooo schlecht für das rad


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. April 2008)

20er Zaskar

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-20-...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


Modell und Lackierung unbekannt

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-18-Speed-Mou...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## Raze (11. April 2008)

Hallo, 

Titan LIGHTNING aus UK:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120245201396#ebayphotohosting

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. April 2008)

Hallo,

gabs wochenlang im retro Forum...angeboten fÃ¼r Sauerbier...295GBP fÃ¼r den Rahmen, er hat aber gÃ¼nstig versendet...man wÃ¤re fÃ¼r weniger als 400â¬ an den Rahmen gekommen..inkl. Versand...

Komischerweise fand ich dieses Lightning irgendwie nicht sooo schÃ¶n...Decals irgendwie unpassend und das gesamte Rad ist mit dem babyblauen Kram wirklich hÃ¤sslich.....fÃ¼rs Komplettrad wollte er ANFANGS ca. 750 gbp so weit ich mich erinnern kann...

"Frame, BB, Cranks Â£385 delivered to Germany

Frame, BB, Cranks, headset, seatclamp Â£425 delivered

Frame, BB, Cranks, chainrings Â£405 delivered

Frame, BB, Cranks, chainrings, seatclamp, headset Â£440 delivered

or EVERYTHING listed below earlier for Â£695 delivered to Germany offering reasonable discounts for bulk buy and delivery. Payment by paypal"

====================================================
"frame Â£295
Ringle superbubba headset Â£40
GT seat clamp and lever Â£5
BB & Cranks (are a matched pair, have to sell together) Â£95
blue CODA rings Â£30
Magura SE Sky HS33's with machined arches, manual, box etc Â£50
Rock Shox SID 2's as new, with manual and pump Â£125
Ringle, post Â£25, stem Â£45, tistix Â£25, anti-suck Â£10 bottle cage Â£10
Syncros Risers Â£25
Carriage, at cost (to Germany)"

Richtig gÃ¼nstig war eigentl. nur der H2O...meiner Meinung nach...

VG
Peter


----------



## Kint (12. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> 1995er LTS in 20"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



an beiden bin ich dran, mal sehn was das wird.


----------



## Deleted61137 (12. April 2008)

GTB

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-TRACK-PISTA-...yZ159089QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## cleiende (12. April 2008)

Teuer ist der alte Rahmen nicht geworden. Aber der Käufer muss noch in die Neulackierung investieren. Schade, die Dinger sind fast alle nur was für Hightower & Co von der RH her.

Very classic GT

Hat das einer von Euch gekauft?


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (12. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> an beiden bin ich dran, mal sehn was das wird.


du den roten, ich den silbernen ?!?


----------



## Raze (12. April 2008)

DA KANN EIN PANZER DRÜBERFAHREN:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Mountenbik...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

UND DER RAHMEN WIRD DADURCH AUCH NICHT SCHLECHTER  

Warum die Dinger meist als neu verkauft werden oder ist das immer der gleiche Schrott?

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## Kint (12. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Teuer ist der alte Rahmen nicht geworden. Aber der Käufer muss noch in die Neulackierung investieren. Schade, die Dinger sind fast alle nur was für Hightower & Co von der RH her.
> 
> Very classic GT
> 
> Hat das einer von Euch gekauft?



nö... völlig überteuert.   ich habe für mein *komplettrad * 23,46  *vor *dem Penny bezahlt....  war alles was ich dabeihatte, und der verkäufer war auch zufrieden...  auch ein 22", nachdem ich den 20" an moe weitergegeben habe ( also da vielleicht mal anklopfen ???) 

sind aber bleischwer die dinger, und ich bin da normalerweise nicht zimperlich. 

ich meine 4-5 kilo in 22" in die höhe gestemmt zu haben... (mit gabel) 






der 20er war vielleicht 400 gramm leichter, aber das lag auch daran dass er nen anderen rohrsatz hatte. wenn du einen willst, dann nimm den 89er, der hat wenigstens ishiwata maintubes, udn ist im ürbigen auch der den ich an moe weitergegeben habe,  der 88er ( den ich jetzt habe) - der hat nur ishiwata seattube und der rest ist hochdehnbarer stahl.... 



Jens-Schorsch schrieb:


> du den roten, ich den silbernen ?!?



ich beide ? : 

mal sehn wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (13. April 2008)

schaue mir,just for fun,dienstag dieses zaskar an.


http://cgi.ebay.de/Klassiker-1994er...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


falls jemand zustands-infos will,bitte melden.


----------



## Bastieeeh (13. April 2008)

20" GT LTS Rahmen in BB






GT Vengeance Aero in Blau Größe L


----------



## GT-Man (13. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> 20" GT LTS Rahmen in BB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Werbung.


----------



## Davidbelize (13. April 2008)

nr.1  leider zu gross
nr.2  leider zu schnell


----------



## versus (13. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> just for fun



  ruck zuck musst du wieder im bikemarkt inserieren


----------



## Boramaniac (14. April 2008)

> Neuer GT Vengeance Aero Triathlonrahmen, ... *keine Dellen*



hmmm, das neben dem GT-Decal schaut aber heftig nach 'ner Delle aus.


----------



## andomar (14. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> schaue mir,just for fun,dienstag dieses zaskar an.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Klassiker-1994er...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...




ich !

verdammt  - hatte länger gewartet bis mal einer in 16" auftaucht und hab jetzt grade einen in alu polished bekommen aber das blau gefällt mir auch...
da sind aber gar nicht die üblichen zaskar decals drauf... ?


----------



## Boramaniac (14. April 2008)

Hab' auch mal gestöbert:

original GT Sattelstütze 31,6 mm, Retro Kult STS LTS

GT Zaskar frosted-red eloxiert!! Made in USA 19er Kult!

GT Lobo Dämpfer Rock Shox Super Deluxe SELTEN

Gruß Bora


----------



## Bastieeeh (14. April 2008)

Hey GT-Man, wieso du die Sachen nicht erst hier anbietest wundert mich aber. Bei dem Einstiegspreis bspw. des Zaskars in Frost Red hättest du hier doch sicher ein adäquates Angebot erhalten.   



GT-Man schrieb:


> Danke für die Werbung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (14. April 2008)

Wasn das?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160229684366&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

Gehören die Schriftzeichen da drauf?


----------



## GT-Man (14. April 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> hmmm, das neben dem GT-Decal schaut aber heftig nach 'ner Delle aus.



Stimmt, die Fotos sind aus dem letzten Herbst, seitdem steht der Rahmen im Keller und ich habe ihn kaum angeschaut. Schon geändert. Heftig ist die Delle aber nicht, aber die Sonneneinstrahlung verstärkt den Eindruck jedoch.


----------



## Manni1599 (14. April 2008)

Also, ich sehe da auch eine tiefe Delle links oberhalb des G von GT.


----------



## GT-Man (14. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Hey GT-Man, wieso du die Sachen nicht erst hier anbietest wundert mich aber. Bei dem Einstiegspreis bspw. des Zaskars in Frost Red hättest du hier doch sicher ein adäquates Angebot erhalten.



Was ja keinen abhalten sollte, bei Ebay zu bieten.  Aber bei Ebay erreicht man nunmal mehr Interessenten.
@manni: Hier nochmal ein großes Bild. Es ist ein rein optischer Mangel, den ich nun angeben habe!!! Nicht umsonst setze ich XL-Bilder rein, damit man sich ein genaues Bild machen kann. Wäre schon, wenn andere Verkäufer das auch machen würden. Ich spare jedenfalls nicht daran. Auf einem Tragflächenrohr an so präsenter Stelle sieht das auch immer heftiger aus als auf einem Rundrohr:


----------



## Manni1599 (14. April 2008)

Ja, so sieht es schon deutlich weniger schlimm aus.


----------



## Bastieeeh (14. April 2008)

Da hast du natürlich Recht - mehr Interessenten hast du dort auf jeden Fall. Ich für meinen Teil werde aber zumindest versuchen meinen Kram erst hier im Forum loszuwerden. Mit welchem Preis man sich zufrieden gibt, weiss man ja schon vorher und wenn keiner will dann kommt es eben in die Bucht.
Große Bilder sieht man bei eBay viel zu selten. Man hat immer den Eindruck, die Verkäufer will etwas verschweigen. Auf der anderen Seite scheint es manchmal überhaupt keine Bilder zu brauchen und der bummelletzte Schrott wechselt für wahnwitzige Summen den Besitzer - so ist eben eBay...



GT-Man schrieb:


> Was ja keinen abhalten sollte, bei Ebay zu bieten.  Aber bei Ebay erreicht man nunmal mehr Interessenten.
> @manni: Hier nochmal ein großes Bild. Es ist ein rein optischer Mangel, den ich nun angeben habe!!! Nicht umsonst setze ich XL-Bilder rein, damit man sich ein genaues Bild machen kann. Wäre schon, wenn andere Verkäufer das auch machen würden. Ich spare jedenfalls nicht daran. Auf einem Tragflächenrohr an so präsenter Stelle sieht das auch immer heftiger aus als auf einem Rundrohr:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wasn das?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160229684366&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123
> 
> GehÃ¶ren die Schriftzeichen da drauf?



ein strike...

dÃ¼rfte ein 97er sein. war die mittelklasse im Gt alu Rodaracing, bestÃ¼ckt mit rx100 "groupo"...

was wie asiatische schriftzeichen aussieht sind einfach leicht verwitterte normale 97er kleber... 

und bastieh : groÃe bilder kosten ( oder kosteten ? ??) bei ebayy auch immer nett geld. bei nem rahmen mag das lohnen, aber wnn man ne ausmist aktion mit alten teilen macht (und dann ne gute dx kurbel fÃ¼r 7,50 â¬ weggeht ) dann fragt man sich schon ob man die 1,50 ? 2,20 ? in die XXL fotos investiert.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (14. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> und bastieh : große bilder kosten ( oder kosteten ? ??) bei ebayy auch immer nett geld. bei nem rahmen mag das lohnen, aber wnn man ne ausmist aktion mit alten teilen macht (und dann ne gute dx kurbel für 7,50  weggeht ) dann fragt man sich schon ob man die 1,50 ? 2,20 ? in die XXL fotos investiert.



Ich weiß, gehört nicht zum Thema, aber man darf zusätzliche Bilder bis 50 kb Größe von externe Seiten in die Artikelbeschreibung einfügen:

http://pages.ebay.de/help/sell/photo_tutorial3.html

Beispielsweise bei imageshack.us hochladen, wo ein direkter Link bereit gestellt wird - sieht ungefähr so aus: http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/1234/img1234.jpg

Diesen Link mit dem HTML-Zusatz <img src="..."> in die HTML-Ansicht der Artikelbeschreibung einfügen - sieht dann so aus: <img src="http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/1234/img1234.jpg">

Diese Bilder kosten nichts zusätzlich und können trotz des 50 kb Limits ungefähr 640x480 groß sein, bei besserer Komprimierung natürlich noch größer.


----------



## GT-Man (14. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich Recht - mehr Interessenten hast du dort auf jeden Fall. Ich für meinen Teil werde aber zumindest versuchen meinen Kram erst hier im Forum loszuwerden. Mit welchem Preis man sich zufrieden gibt, weiss man ja schon vorher und wenn keiner will dann kommt es eben in die Bucht.
> Große Bilder sieht man bei eBay viel zu selten. Man hat immer den Eindruck, die Verkäufer will etwas verschweigen. Auf der anderen Seite scheint es manchmal überhaupt keine Bilder zu brauchen und der bummelletzte Schrott wechselt für wahnwitzige Summen den Besitzer - so ist eben eBay...



Drum gebe ich halt auch einfach mal 3 Euro mehr aus für das "Bilderpaket", weil es sich meist doch rentiert. Außerdem kann man dann 12 große Bilder reinstellen und alles bestens dokumentieren. 

Ich hatte (natürlich) ja auch ans Forum gedacht, aber beim Zaskar Einstiegspries wäre ich auf jeden Fall geblieben. Ich will die Rahmen eigentlich nicht hergeben, aber der Keller ist voll und die Hochzeit naht. Insofern habe ich alles reingestellt, was mir entweder zu groß oder nicht aufgebaut ist.

PS: Habe eben meinen 2-Danger Team Rahmen verkauft - unter der Angabe "nur nach Deutschland". Und wer hat´s gekauft? Ein Holländer. Also Paypal aktivieren etc., .... Warum fragen die Menschen nicht mal vorher, ob man ins Ausland verkauft?


----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ich weiß, gehört nicht zum Thema, aber man darf zusätzliche Bilder bis 50 kb Größe von externe Seiten in die Artikelbeschreibung einfügen:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.de/help/sell/photo_tutorial3.html
> 
> ...





ist mir bekannt. trotzdem, ein grudn warum man wenig xxl fotos sieht.


----------



## Backfisch (14. April 2008)

Ein Holländer kann auch ne EU-Überweisung tätigen.


----------



## tomasius (14. April 2008)

Die Frage ist nur, wie viel Alu ist bereits abgeschliffen?  






http://cgi.ebay.de/gt-alu-fahradrah...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



> der rahmen hat eine auflage von 100 stück (laut auskunft)



Die Auskunft hat also Ahnung von GT Rahmen? - Man lernt doch immer dazu!  

Tom


----------



## Ampelhasser (14. April 2008)

Schwuckentitan

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-58cm-G...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ampel


----------



## versus (14. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Die Auskunft hat also Ahnung von GT Rahmen? - Man lernt doch immer dazu!



 und wieviel ahnung kann man dem auktionstext entnehmen


----------



## Bastieeeh (14. April 2008)

Achtung - 81,05 Euro Versandkosten!  



versus schrieb:


> und wieviel ahnung kann man dem auktionstext entnehmen


----------



## Backfisch (14. April 2008)

[/QUOTE]

Hamburg? Das schreit nach einer Besichtigung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (14. April 2008)

*GT Vengeance in schwarz*

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Time-Trial-T...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


*Titan*

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-58cm-G...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <- 


*Komplett weisses '87er Performer*

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-BMX-FREESTY...ryZ42310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## Tiensy (15. April 2008)

Ein verschandeltes, aber verstärktes STS Lobo...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-LOBO-d...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Man (15. April 2008)

"Die Anbauteile sind noch grösstenteils Original." STX, Marzocchi, V-brakes an einem 94 Zaskar? Vielleicht aber ist der Syncros Vorbau gemeint.
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE_W0Q...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Das Original mit XTR, RS, ...


----------



## Davidbelize (15. April 2008)

könnte ein schnäppchen werden....................

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270226459655


----------



## Deleted61137 (15. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> könnte ein schnäppchen werden....................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270226459655




Hatte ich schon 2 Seiten vorher gepostet aber kann nicht schaden nochmal drauf hinzuweisen.


----------



## Boramaniac (15. April 2008)

Ich wollt auch zuschlagen, aber versendet nicht nach good old Germany  ,
auch auf persönliche Anfrage nicht... 

GT LOBO DOWNHILL FRAME WITH KING HEADSET & EXTRAS



> Hallo,
> No sorry uk shipping only.
> - ralph5250


----------



## alecszaskar (15. April 2008)

warum auch immer....
Diesmal 100  billiger.
GT Avalanche (2)


----------



## Kint (15. April 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> warum auch immer....
> Diesmal 100  billiger.
> GT Avalanche (2)



inwiefern ? war das schonmal für 400 vertickert worden ?


----------



## Bastieeeh (15. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> inwiefern ? war das schonmal für 400 vertickert worden ?



Jupp, der Verkäufer hatte es letzte Woche schonmal bei eBay reingesetzt und für 405 Euro verkauft. Stand auch hier drin, aber ich finde es gerade nicht.
Geschieht ihm recht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alecszaskar (15. April 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Ich wollt auch zuschlagen, aber versendet nicht nach good old Germany  ,
> auch auf persönliche Anfrage nicht...
> 
> GT LOBO DOWNHILL FRAME WITH KING HEADSET & EXTRAS



Interesse? Ich habe eine zuverlässige Adresse in London.
Melde Dich, ich helfe gerne


----------



## versus (15. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Jupp, der Verkäufer hatte es letzte Woche schonmal bei eBay reingesetzt und für 405 Euro verkauft. Stand auch hier drin, aber ich finde es gerade nicht.
> Geschieht ihm recht...



ich glaube er hat nur die 2-fachen ebay-kosten verloren. ich hatte ihn angeschrieben was mit der letzten auktion war. es kam keine antwort...


----------



## Kint (15. April 2008)

na dann schaumermal... 

vielleicht bekomm ichs ja doch noch....


----------



## Boramaniac (16. April 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Interesse? Ich habe eine zuverlässige Adresse in London.
> Melde Dich, ich helfe gerne



SCH...! Zu spät deinen Beitrag gelesen. Trotzdem danke. 

Ich werd' mal weiter schauen, vielleicht ergibt sich wieder was.


----------



## Davidbelize (16. April 2008)

mir zu neu aber ein netter sofortkauf-preis.....

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160230695249	


TOOOOOMMMMMM----------------------------

 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290222416803


----------



## Manuel78 (16. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mir zu neu aber ein netter sofortkauf-preis.....
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5.../ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160230695249
> 
> ...



.......wär genau das richtige Zaskar für mich aber er will nicht versenden ....sagt er hat keinen Karton 

...schade ...werd scho noch eine finden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (16. April 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Groß und grün
> 
> ->  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-LE-...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  <-



Der Preis ist ja heiß, aber die Versandkosten von 90 Pfund 

Ampel


----------



## Kint (16. April 2008)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Der Preis ist ja heiß, aber die Versandkosten von 90 Pfund
> 
> Ampel



deswegen hatte ich auch abstand genommen. in anbetracht des verkaufspreises aber dennoch ein schnäppchen. knappe 200 für einen 98er le ist schon heiss....


----------



## Ampelhasser (16. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> deswegen hatte ich auch abstand genommen. in anbetracht des verkaufspreises aber dennoch ein schnäppchen. knappe 200 für einen 98er le ist schon heiss....



[FONT=arial,sans-serif]Als ich in der Mail des Verkäufers las: ...just given someone else quote to luebeck....." habe ich mir das schon gedacht, dass Du das bist

Ampel
[/FONT]


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. April 2008)

Vengeance in weiß

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Team-Saturn-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <- 

3 x Zoot Scoot

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/Three-3-GT-Zoot...ryZ98082QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


GT Barends

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Bik...ryZ56194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


Avalanche für 45USD

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-AVALANCHE-70...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## tomasius (17. April 2008)

Zaskar 16" 140$







http://cgi.ebay.com/mountian-bike-f...ryZ98082QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## Kint (17. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Zaskar 16" 140$
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schon vorbei... 123 hat zugeschlagen demnächst für 500 usd BIN...  mir war er auch aufgefallen noch zu aktiven zeiten, aber kindergröße...


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. April 2008)

GT WINDSTREAM STREAMLINE WOMEN'S CRUISER BICYCLE FRAME

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-WINDSTREAM-S...yZ106945QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## Kint (18. April 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> GT WINDSTREAM STREAMLINE WOMEN'S CRUISER BICYCLE FRAME
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-WINDSTREAM-S...yZ106945QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-





auch sehr schön - ein autostream 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Autostream-A...yZ106945QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Manni1599 (18. April 2008)

Das wäre doch mal ein tolles Brötchen-hol-Rad! Schade, das er nicht versendet. Der Preis ist beim derzeiteigen Dollarkurs ja gradezu lächerlich.


----------



## Catsoft (18. April 2008)

Zum Bäcker brauchst du doch wohl kein Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (18. April 2008)

Wenn man erstmal ein Brötchenrad hat, dann kann man zu einem Bäcker fahren, der weiter entfernt ist als 50 Meter.


----------



## kingmoe (18. April 2008)

Hier auch nochmal, damit sich niemand beschweren kann:

DHi Hauptrahmen fast geschenkt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230244097312


----------



## Manni1599 (18. April 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Wenn man erstmal ein Brötchenrad hat, dann kann man zu einem Bäcker fahren, der weiter entfernt ist als 50 Meter.



GENAU!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollt mal davor warnen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170211539356&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Da bin ich nämlich dran...wie beim Edge...Versand an die NL in USA, er versendet nicht nach Germany...

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (20. April 2008)

hey rafa, habe ich da eine neuanschaffung nicht mitbekommen, oder was ist da los  

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=106130&sort=1&cat=all&page=2


----------



## GT-Man (20. April 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollt mal davor warnen:
> 
> ...



Wenn Du ihn nett bittest, dann schon. Habe einige Syncros-Teile und i-drive Parts von ihm nach Berlin geschickt bekommen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. April 2008)

Hi GT-Man,

ich war wohl nicht so nett wie Du) Bei mir hat er's verneint....Geht auch anders....eben wie beim GT edge...

VG
Peter


----------



## phposse (20. April 2008)

Achtung GT Richter 8.0 in der Bucht


----------



## Backfisch (20. April 2008)

Ein Zwilling von meinem Stadtrad, nur eine Nummer kleiner:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-von...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Kann ich nur empfehlen, tut klaglos seinen dienst und die Farbe ist wirklich schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. April 2008)

phposse schrieb:


> Achtung GT Richter 8.0 in der Bucht



auch gerne hier nochmal:

sag bloss !? willst du uns für blöd verkaufen?
du hast das teil bei der letzten auktion hier schon angeboten. was ist denn aus dieser auktion geworden?
lass mich raten: der käufer hat es sich anders überlegt und deshalb musst du es jetzt nochmal anbieten!

falls du es vergessen haben solltest, hier eine kleine gedächtnisstütze:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=3942


----------



## Tiensy (20. April 2008)

GT LTS Thermoplast mit Industrielager, Fox Float RL Dämpfer, Nokon's etc.: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-LTS-Full...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (21. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280217409700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
Wieso bitte steht das schon bei 202â¬? Nicht dass ich das haben wollte, aber man kann sich Ã¼ber manche Preise echt nur wundern.


----------



## andomar (21. April 2008)

Zaskar LE 1994 in lila und eloxiert.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170212205824

kloppen sich schon die ersten drum - das wird sicher eine hochbietparty...


----------



## spatzel (21. April 2008)

andomar schrieb:


> Zaskar LE 1994 in lila und eloxiert.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170212205824
> 
> kloppen sich schon die ersten drum - das wird sicher eine hochbietparty...



MEIN GOTT!!!!Warum muß man eigentlich ein Rad sooo verschandeln???:kotz: Die Teile sind ja ganz cool, aber die farbliche zusammenstellung ist far beyond.......


----------



## minhang (21. April 2008)

zum glück wurde es nicht samstags gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (22. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> MEIN GOTT!!!!Warum muß man eigentlich ein Rad sooo verschandeln???:kotz: Die Teile sind ja ganz cool, aber die farbliche zusammenstellung ist far beyond.......



Ich find´s geil


----------



## Backfisch (22. April 2008)

Nochmal das hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280217409700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
Kann jemand den Endpreis erklären? Hab ich irgendwie was übersehen?


----------



## andomar (22. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Nochmal das hier:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280217409700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
> Kann jemand den Endpreis erklären? Hab ich irgendwie was übersehen?



naja - finde ich jetzt nicht so sensationell. geh mal ins fahrradgeschäft und versuch da was für 3 scheine zu bekommen...  dafür ist das bike doch völlig okay. und ob jetzt 200 oder 300... so ist halt ebay: angebot und nachfrage  - und die steigt mit den Temperaturen! ;-)


----------



## oldschooler (22. April 2008)

bewertungen des verkäufers, schlechte Überschrift und beschreibung, schlechte bilder und das rad is jetzt auch net grad sonderlich begehrt...
außerdem muss es in kiel abgeholt werden...


----------



## Bastieeeh (22. April 2008)

Er gibt nicht auf, der Schellenbauer. Erst für 1400 Euro, dann für 1150 Euro und nun für 1100 Euro zuzüglich 50 Euro Versandkosten:

Schwarzes Zaskar LE in 19" als Komplettrad mit einer Manitou


----------



## Backfisch (22. April 2008)

andomar schrieb:


> naja - finde ich jetzt nicht so sensationell. geh mal ins fahrradgeschäft und versuch da was für 3 scheine zu bekommen...  dafür ist das bike doch völlig okay. und ob jetzt 200 oder 300... so ist halt ebay: angebot und nachfrage  - und die steigt mit den Temperaturen! ;-)



Gebraucht bekommt man im Laden für 300 aber mehr geboten, und vor allem mehr Sicherheit. 



oldschooler schrieb:


> bewertungen des verkäufers, schlechte Überschrift und beschreibung, schlechte bilder und das rad is jetzt auch net grad sonderlich begehrt...
> außerdem muss es in kiel abgeholt werden...



Und wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass komplette Zaskars für 350 weggehen, komplett und vertrauenswürdig beschrieben und mit Versand...

Aber vielleicht haben sich 2 GT-Fans aus der Kieler Gegend einfach gegenseitig hochgepusht.


----------



## Backfisch (22. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Er gibt nicht auf, der Schellenbauer. Erst für 1400 Euro, dann für 1150 Euro und nun für 1100 Euro zuzüglich 50 Euro Versandkosten:



In diesem Zusammenhang ist ja der Text echt gut:

"Was hier angeboten wird, schätze ich wird es nicht oft hier im Ebay geben."

Hat er das bei den alten Auktionen auch geschrieben?


----------



## Tiensy (22. April 2008)

GT Alu Lobo BB aus UK:

http://cgi.ebay.de/gt-lobo-full-sus...211QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.c82.m63.l1177


----------



## jedinightmare (22. April 2008)

andomar schrieb:


> Zaskar LE 1994 in lila und eloxiert.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170212205824




Gut, sieht ein bischen ungewöhnlich aus, aber stimmig sind die Farben auf jeden Fall. Ich find´s okay. das Einzige, was farblich gar nicht geht sind die gelben Maguras, da hätte man sich was anderes einfallen lassen sollen.


----------



## tomasius (22. April 2008)

Timberline aus 1985!  







http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Bik...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (22. April 2008)

1985, nicht 1995. Leider nicht einer der vollverchromten Rahmen.


----------



## korat (23. April 2008)

himmel was für ein radstand!
aber sehr geil, mir gefällt das auch besser als die verchromten.
ich muß gerade an die cyclassics denken.


----------



## kingmoe (23. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> 1985, nicht 1995. Leider nicht einer der vollverchromten Rahmen.



So einer wurde ja letzte Woche v erramscht, da blutet einem das Herz. Aber man kann nicht alles "retten"...


----------



## Raze (23. April 2008)

Hallo,

XIZANG die 2 te auf ebay.com:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Titan...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hatte das nicht jemand aus dem Forum gekauft??

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Titan...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Was war mit dem Rahmen? Danke für eure Infos, denn ein Trainingspartner wure von mir mit dem Titan- Virus angsesteckt...

raze


----------



## Bastieeeh (23. April 2008)

t.lamer = GT-Man


----------



## Backfisch (23. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> t.lamer = GT-Man



Interessant


----------



## tomasius (23. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Decal-Stickers-...oryZ2904QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (23. April 2008)

ne echt schöne nabe für alles was mit thermoplastic zu tun hat...........http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Shox-White...ryZ36143QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


der mann hat noch anderes.
finger weg von der syncros (psyclone) gabel.


----------



## Raze (23. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> t.lamer = GT-Man



Hallo GT-Man,

was ist mit dem Rahmen oder dem Verkäufer gewesen?

Danke für Deine Info, gerne auch pm.

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (24. April 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo GT-Man,
> 
> was ist mit dem Rahmen oder dem Verkäufer gewesen?
> 
> ...



Gab zu viel Trouble mit Paypal und dann hat´s ihm zulange gedauert. Also am besten gleich mit Kreditkarte zahlen und nicht die blöde Paypal-Banküberweisung machen. Tja, wer zu langsam ist, dem rennt das Titan quasi davon. Nun warte ich lieber auf ein Modell mit V-brakeaufnahme.


----------



## versus (24. April 2008)

ist das zu fassen ???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120249742799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

wenn das mal kein schnäppchen war...


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. April 2008)

_Zebra-Zaskar_

-> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-GT-Za...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


_NOS Lotto_

-> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZR-Lotto-Pro-...ryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


_NOS XCR1000_

-> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XCR-1000-iDri...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## versus (25. April 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> _NOS Lotto_
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZR-Lotto-Pro-...ryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-



auf den lotto würde ich mal meine hand legen !







habe ich das gerade wirklich geschrieben  ?


----------



## Tiensy (25. April 2008)

Gleich 3 mal Lobo:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LOBO-A-LEG...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-lobo-full-...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-DH-LOB...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stemmel (25. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> auf den lotto würde ich mal meine hand legen !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    Viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (25. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ist das zu fassen ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120249742799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
> 
> wenn das mal kein schnäppchen war...



also was da gerade bei ski-bilek abgeht, ist wirklich sehr sonderbar, ich weiß manchmal gar nicht, was ich davon halten soll, hab schon einige 2008er bikes für 30-40% des listenpreises weggehen sehen.


----------



## Janikulus (25. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> auf den lotto würde ich mal meine hand legen !
> habe ich das gerade wirklich geschrieben  ?




in deiner Nähe hätte es auch noch ein Komplettrad in 56, allerdings schweizer Preise...

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewIte...istingSort=1&PageNr=1&Catg=43884&LanguageNR=0


----------



## versus (25. April 2008)

korat schrieb:


> also was da gerade bei ski-bilek abgeht, ist wirklich sehr sonderbar, ich weiß manchmal gar nicht, was ich davon halten soll, hab schon einige 2008er bikes für 30-40% des listenpreises weggehen sehen.



da staune ich auch bei fast jeder auktion!



Janikulus schrieb:


> in deiner Nähe hätte es auch noch ein Komplettrad in 56, allerdings schweizer Preise...
> 
> http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewIte...istingSort=1&PageNr=1&Catg=43884&LanguageNR=0



hm. wenn es in gutem zustand ist, geht der preis eigentlich noch.
ricardo ist in den meisten fällen wirklich witzlos. besondere teile gibt es kaum und die normalen sind fast immer zu teuer.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. April 2008)

korat schrieb:


> also was da gerade bei ski-bilek abgeht, ist wirklich sehr sonderbar, ich weiß manchmal gar nicht, was ich davon halten soll, hab schon einige 2008er bikes für 30-40% des listenpreises weggehen sehen.



Solange die Bikes auch immer beim Käufer ankommen, und das Geld nicht im Nirvana verschwindet. So ein Carbon-Zaskar für 1.5 Scheine is schon sehr interessant.


----------



## Backfisch (25. April 2008)

Bilek verkauft so viele Räder, von Problemen hätte man sicher schon gehört.


----------



## versus (25. April 2008)

ich hätte eher ein problem damit mir mit dem wissen um ski bilek ein carbon-zassi im laden zu kaufen...


----------



## kingmoe (25. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ich hätte eher ein problem damit mir mit dem wissen um ski bilek ein carbon-zassi im laden zu kaufen...



Und genau das sollte ein Problem von GT-Deutschland sein, deren Einzelhändler vor Ort durch Bileks Ebay-/Versand-Offensive einen Tritt in den Hintern bekommen und auf ihren Bestellungen sitzen bleiben.
Ich kaufe auch viel und gerne günstig im Netz, aber da kann ich meinen Dealer um die Ecke verstehen, dass der bei solchen Versteigerungen abkotzt. Da ist dann auch schwer zu vermitteln, dass der Kunde bei ihm ja Service mit einkauft...


----------



## Manni1599 (25. April 2008)

Und vor allem zeigt es, wenns denn keine Fake-Auktion ist, wieviel Marge da drin ist. Oder meint ihr, das der (Ski-Bilek) drauflegt? Wir reden ja nicht über 50-100 Euro, das sind ja mal locker mehr als 1000! zum UVP.

Oder irre ich mich da? 

Andererseits kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Mink das Bike für, sagen wir mal, 1.250,- Euro einkauft und er es dann für 3.000,- Euro UVP verkaufen muss. 

Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## versus (25. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Und vor allem zeigt es, wenns denn keine Fake-Auktion ist, wieviel Marge da drin ist. Oder meint ihr, das der (Ski-Bilek) drauflegt? Wir reden ja nicht über 50-100 Euro, das sind ja mal locker mehr als 1000! zum UVP.
> 
> Oder irre ich mich da?



nein, du irrst nicht. das in der von mir geposteten auktion für 1.511,- verkaufte carbon expert kostet bei cyclery 2.999,-


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. April 2008)

Ein guter Bekannter von mir war GT Händler (vor der großen pleite) und bei ihm wurde der Einkaufspreis alle 1/2 jahr neu verhandelt. Grundlage für die Preisfindung war die Verkaufmenge jedes Modell. Teilweise hat er das Zaskar zum gleiche Preis bekommen wie ein Avalanche. Allerdings wurden ihm die Verkaufspreise vorgeschrieben (Ausnahmen mußten mit Grund und Zeitraum vor her bekannt gegeben werden).
Das war aber vor der Pleite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (25. April 2008)

Also, die Marge ist im Einzelhandel schon höher als viele denken. Und zwar oft so hoch, dass Händler sie geheim halten müssen, da der Durchschnittsbürger ja schon bei 10 Marge meint, der Händler werde von diesem "Gewinn" reich. 

Als Händler muss man aber eben nicht nur Miete zahlen, sondern auch Gehälter, Versicherungen, Zwangsbeiträge (BG, HK), Zinsen, Ladeneinrichtungen, Messebesuche, Schulungen, Verluste durch geklaute Ware, etc.

Ob nun die Marge wirklich so riesig ist wie die Bilek-Auktionen vermuten lassen? Wohl kaum, aber manchmal kann es sich für einen Händler lohnen, die eigenen Verkaufszahlen mit solchen Verramschungen zu steigern, weil dann evtl. eine Bonuszahlung vom Vertrieb bzw. Hersteller kommt.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. April 2008)

Ich hab letztens mal mit einem lokalen Händler besprochen, er meinte 100% is der gängige Gewinn. Von solchen Margen kann ich im PC-Bereich nur träumen.


----------



## kingmoe (25. April 2008)

Manni, die Marge ist schon OK. Aber als kleiner Laden mit Laufkundschaft kannst du dir z.B. kein (großes) Lager erlauben und musst immer damit rechnen, dass du auch auf dem einen oder anderen Rad sitzen bleibst. Denn nur auf Bestellung kannst du auch nicht liefern, dann wäre dein Shop ja quasi leer und Probefahrten gar nicht möglich...

Es geht mir eher darum, dass das Web - ist ja nichts Neues, fällt hier nur mal wieder auf - die kleinen Läden frisst, die sich keinen Online-Shop leisten können oder wollen. Es ist ja kein Wunder, dass CNC mit steigendem Umsatz durch den Online-Shop den Service (Stichwort Öffnungszeiten!!!) runterfährt. Das kann sich Christoph dann einfach erlauben.


----------



## korat (25. April 2008)

ich bin damit auch alles andere als glücklich, zumal ich ja auch einblicke in den einzelhandel habe und mich z.b. seit jahren darüber aufrege, daß es keine bäcker mehr gibt oder fleischer oder andere kleine läden.

aber andererseits sind die zwänge ja auch auf konsumentenseite vorhanden, wenn es um solche dimensionen geht. 100 oder 200 euro mehr beim local dealer: das ist ok. aber, insbesondere falls man dessen service eigentlich nicht braucht, 1500 mehr?
es ist einfach zu schwer, da nein zu sagen, wenn man keinen dukatentresor hat. ein teufelskreis.


----------



## Backfisch (25. April 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens mal mit einem lokalen Händler besprochen, er meinte 100% is der gängige Gewinn. Von solchen Margen kann ich im PC-Bereich nur träumen.



*klugscheissmodus* Also "Gewinn" schon mal gar nicht, denn Gewinn ist das was ganz am Ende übrigbleibt  , und meist gilt eher die Formel EK netto = 50% vom VK brutto.

PC-Bereich ist eine heftige Ausnahme, da wird beim Onlinehandel manchmal nur was am Porto verdient.


----------



## Backfisch (26. April 2008)

*AAAAAAAH!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110246369641&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

VERPASST! International Shipping!

*NNRRGRGRGGGHRRRRRRRR !!!*


----------



## tomasius (26. April 2008)

Ein Rapid Transit aus 1988.







http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-RAPID-TRANSI...ryZ98082QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Komplett mit [...] *Custom Gucci frame pads* [...].  

Tom


----------



## andomar (26. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ein Rapid Transit aus 1988.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-RAPID-TRANSI...ryZ98082QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Tom




mein gott - definitiv ein hingucker - aber man bekommt augenkrebs davon ....

nunja - geschmäcker... ;-)


----------



## Kint (26. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ein Rapid Transit aus 1988.
> 
> Komplett mit [...] *Custom Gucci frame pads* [...].
> 
> Tom



ich habe neulich einen sehr interessanten und ausgezeichnet gemachten bericht auf arte (auf 8  ) gesehen über marken, markenbezug, marken nowadays etc pepe...(gut, interessant  für mich als wirtschaftler)  und bei vielen ami teens ists momentan extrem hip, sich die fake sachen von louis viutton ( richtig ? ) und gucci und so zu kaufen, und das kunstleder und die stoffe zu anderen produkten umarbeiten zu lassen. zb wird so aus ner fake  LV handtasche ein handgeschusterter trekkingboot.  und das halt so , dass man auch sieht dass das kein original ist. sozusagen eine verarsche der verarsche. fand ich gut und kreativ... vielleicht der gleiche backround ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (28. April 2008)

@kint:



> arte (auf 8  )



arte ist bei mir auf zwei, QVC auf eins.  



> [...] ists momentan extrem hip, sich die fake sachen von louis viutton ( richtig ? ) und gucci und so zu kaufen, und das kunstleder und die stoffe zu anderen produkten umarbeiten zu lassen.



Dann werde ich meinen alten Flite wohl auch mal mit den Resten meines gefälschten Hugo Boss Sakkos beziehen.  

Dann noch eine Sache:

Es ist schon ärgerlich, dass auch diese Auktion wieder ein unerwartetes Ende genommen hat.  





http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170211539356&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

Tauchen sie hier im GT Forum auf, wäre das schon sehr traurig. Nein, es wäre richtig sch...  - Aber davon wollen wir mal nicht ausgehen. 


Tom


----------



## Bastieeeh (28. April 2008)

> Der Verkäufer hat die Auktion vorzeitig beendet, um zum aktuellen Gebot an den bzw. die Höchstbietenden zu verkaufen.



Ja, nee - is klar...  :kotz:


----------



## Kint (28. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Ja, nee - is klar...  :kotz:



leute das ist das gute recht des verkäufers.

 klar ist das doof wenn man bieten will, aber sein wir ma ehrlich, die meisten von uns würden eh nicht um jeden preis kaufen, sondern in letzter sekunde auf ein schnapper hoffen. wer selbst auf ebay verkauft und drauf angewiesen ist, dass zeug nicht zu verramschen für den ists immer ein Vabanquespiel eine auktion auslaufen zu lassen. 12 stunden vor schluss stehts gerne noch bei nem  - sekunden vor ende kann manns nicht mehr beenden, und dann geht die bieterschlacht los ( oder auch nicht  ) udn das gegenargument - dann stells doch von vornherein für den richtigen preis ein zieht auch nicht weil dann alle schnäppchenjäger von vornherein abspringen. 

lösung könnte sein eine reserve price auktion wie in den usa zu machen. das erhoffe ich mir ja für D auch mal...  

alles weitere tom wird man sehen....(auch den flite.... )


----------



## Davidbelize (28. April 2008)

falls es noch keiner gesehen hat..........http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230247481195


----------



## Backfisch (28. April 2008)

Gute Alternative für Jubi-Enttäuschte.


----------



## Bastieeeh (28. April 2008)

NatÃ¼rlich ist es das gute Recht des VerkÃ¤ufers, so zu reagieren. Allerdings ist es definitiv nicht im Sinne von eBay, die Auktion vorzeitig zu beenden und den Gegenstand fÃ¼r eine unbekannte Summe (vermutlich weit hÃ¶here Summe als den Endpreis der Auktion) zu verkaufen. Zum einen natÃ¼rlich nicht aufgrund der entgangenen GebÃ¼hren und zum anderen nicht, aufgrund der verÃ¤rgerten eBay-Kunden.
Abgesehen davon verkaufe ich ebenfalls seit den AnfÃ¤ngen von eBay hier in Deutschland und habe bisher noch nie eine Auktion vorzeitig beenden "mÃ¼ssen".

GrÃ¼Ãe - Sebastian



Kint schrieb:


> leute das ist das gute recht des verkÃ¤ufers.
> 
> klar ist das doof wenn man bieten will, aber sein wir ma ehrlich, die meisten von uns wÃ¼rden eh nicht um jeden preis kaufen, sondern in letzter sekunde auf ein schnapper hoffen. wer selbst auf ebay verkauft und drauf angewiesen ist, dass zeug nicht zu verramschen fÃ¼r den ists immer ein Vabanquespiel eine auktion auslaufen zu lassen. 12 stunden vor schluss stehts gerne noch bei nem â¬ - sekunden vor ende kann manns nicht mehr beenden, und dann geht die bieterschlacht los ( oder auch nicht  ) udn das gegenargument - dann stells doch von vornherein fÃ¼r den richtigen preis ein zieht auch nicht weil dann alle schnÃ¤ppchenjÃ¤ger von vornherein abspringen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (28. April 2008)

Ich hab auch noch nie zu solchen Mitteln greifen müssen und hin und wieder mal dafür "bezahlt", und trotzdem lass ich solche Tricks weiterhin, aber die Nerven hat nicht jeder.

Und "im Sinne von eBay" ist es, dass eBay Geld verdient. Auch wenn ich weiss, was Du eigentlich damit sagen wolltest. eBay ist aber nun mal keine Community sondern eine Handelsplattform, für Nostalgie und Idealismus ist da kein Platz.


----------



## Bastieeeh (28. April 2008)

... eben deswegen wollen sie alle Klicks, die sie bekommen können und Handelspartner, die ihre Auktionen vorzeitig beenden werden auch immer mal gekickt.


----------



## oldschooler (28. April 2008)

falls es noch nicht gepostet wurde

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180236951105&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

eine freundin würde sich sehr drüber freuen(hab mittlerweile wirklich eingesehen, dass 16" nichts für mich is )


----------



## cleiende (28. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Es ist schon ärgerlich, dass auch diese Auktion wieder ein unerwartetes Ende genommen hat.



Das empfand ich genauso, vermutlich peru73 auch.


----------



## tomasius (28. April 2008)

Wie gesagt, im Moment werden einfach verdammt viele Auktionen vorzeitig beendet. Wollte nur meinem Ärger mal Luft machen.  

Mir war schon klar, dass ich mich mit (mindestens) peru73 hätte rumschlagen müssen.  

Warten wir stattdessen auf die nächsten Hadleys und freuen uns auf eine faire Bieterschlacht.  

Tom (schon wieder entspannter)


----------



## Davidbelize (28. April 2008)

was meint ihr?
wird da gepusht oder nicht?

 http://cgi.ebay.de/REAL-NEU-NABE-CH...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (28. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> was meint ihr?
> wird da gepusht oder nicht?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/REAL-NEU-NABE-CH...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Geh nicht zu hoch mit, die VR-Nabe bekommst du in USA neu für Peanuts. Z.B

http://www.icyclesusa.com/catalog/real-32-hole-front-mountain-bike-hub.htm

Die HR aber nur sehr schwer. Hm, wat nu?!
Pushing kann sein, aber wie will man das 100% wissen?! Am besten einfach in letzter Sekunde bieten, dann ich das Rantasten an den führenden ja nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. April 2008)

Hallo,

man konnte doch aus D eh nicht bieten, zumindest ging es bei mir nicht, die Kollegin mit dem amerik. Account hatte keine Zeit, deswegen hättet ihr euch mit mir gar nicht mehr rumschlagen müssen)), hatte die schon abgeschrieben...

Ich bekomme dafür zwar keine NOS aber einen gebrauchten Satz und die hier hab ich auch schon: 1XNOS vo., 1x used hi. + Taiiiiiiiiiiwan für die Stadtschl.... die Hadleys kommen vom selben Verkäufer von dem ich auch die rote Hope habe (ne Insel im Kanal)...ach ja und die WI sind auch noch mit auf dem Bild...wenn die neuen Hadleys schwarz sind, dann erwäge ich den Verkauf der einzelnen schwarzen VR Nabe (also die "schlechtere" käme zum Verkauf) , würde auch mit Wertausgleich gegen einen Disc Rahmen ab Ava (am liebsten ohne zero stack Steurrohr)"tauschen".





VG
Peter



tomasius schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, im Moment werden einfach verdammt viele Auktionen vorzeitig beendet. Wollte nur meinem Ärger mal Luft machen.
> 
> Mir war schon klar, dass ich mich mit (mindestens) peru73 hätte rumschlagen müssen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kint (28. April 2008)

weisst du - ob ebay gebühren entgehen, geht mir so am sonstwas vorbei. 
ich beende auch nicht um mich ausser ebayig zu einigen (hab ich noch nie)  ich beende, um zb kurbeln die mich 80  kosteten, nicht für 5 zu verkaufen. was einfach schon zu häufig passiert ist. und das liegt einzig  und allein an ebays ungeschriebenen gesetzten bzw strukturen, nicht an irgendwelchen regularien... aber genug ot. lets get back to ot....


----------



## versus (28. April 2008)

wie geil sind die denn ????

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300219998886&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

moe, suchst du nicht zufällig auch noch laufräder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (28. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wie geil sind die denn ????
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300219998886&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123
> 
> moe, suchst du nicht zufällig auch noch laufräder ?



Schönes Zeug, aber ich bin versorgt. Sogar inkl. Ersatzfelge. Einzig eine HR-Nabe mit Kassettenaufnahme in Purple wäre noch schick.


----------



## mini.tom (28. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wie geil sind die denn ????
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300219998886&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123
> 
> moe, suchst du nicht zufällig auch noch laufräder ?



ach die kenne ich doch  die sind schon viel rumgekommen  
mfg
tom


----------



## Bastieeeh (28. April 2008)

Und wieder einer mehr...


> Der Verkäufer hat dieses Angebot beendet. (Näheres finden Sie unter Umständen in nachfolgender Artikelbeschreibung.)



... würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der hier irgendwohin kommt ...


----------



## oldschooler (28. April 2008)

falls einer die Ringle nabe will, die liegt noch hier rum...ebenso die passende vorderradnabe auf mavic 230tib gespeicht und vielleicht 400km gefahren, steht seit ein paar jahren in der ecke (dürfte 2002 gewesen sein...)


----------



## versus (28. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Und wieder einer mehr...
> 
> 
> ... würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der hier irgendwohin kommt ...



dann würde ich raten sich im stillen zu freuen


----------



## cleiende (28. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Und wieder einer mehr...
> 
> 
> ... würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der hier irgendwohin kommt ...



*Schei$$e  Schei$$e Schei$$e*
Ich habe exakt zwei Dinge im Visier gehabt, s. weiter o. und den.


----------



## Kint (28. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Und wieder einer mehr...
> 
> 
> ... würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der hier irgendwohin kommt ...



mein beileid allen. der verkäufer ist übrigens schon im classic forum in verruf gerraten als er dort ein yo eddy zum freundschaftspreis abstaubte nur um es eine woche später bei ebay mit aufschlag zu verhökern....


zitat 


(hammer-n-cycle - Verwaltet von:  morillon01 - Mitglied verfügt über einen eBay Shop - Willkommen im Hammer and Cycle Onlineshop von www.singlespeed.at): 

I have NO bikeshop, I am a COLLECTOR since many years

is klar....


----------



## Backfisch (29. April 2008)

Für die BMX-Fans:

1987er GT BMX Katalog


----------



## Backfisch (29. April 2008)

Sagt mal, wenn man erstmal nen Euro bietet anstatt die Auktion einfach nur zu beobachten, ist es für den Verkäufer dann nicht schwieriger, die Auktion vorzeitig abzubrechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (29. April 2008)

Er kann die Gebote löschen, das ist insgesamt nur wenig mehr Aufwand.


----------



## Backfisch (29. April 2008)

Aber vielleicht (unter Umständen, eventuell) eine etwas höhere Hemmschwelle. 
Wenn kein Aas auf einen Artikel bietet, dann ist ein Verkäufer eher versucht, auf "Sofort"-Angebote einzugehen. Vielleicht auch eine Folge dieser ganzen Last Minute Bieterei.


----------



## cleiende (29. April 2008)

war da nicht wer auf der Suche?

hier


----------



## colombo (29. April 2008)

kennt sich einer mit dem rts aus? überlege ob ich damit in die gt "fully-liga" einsteige.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-2-Fully-R...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomasius (29. April 2008)

> Sagt mal, wenn man erstmal nen Euro bietet anstatt die Auktion einfach nur zu beobachten, ist es für den Verkäufer dann nicht schwieriger, die Auktion vorzeitig abzubrechen?



Genau das mache ich mittlerweile. - Aber es nützt einfach nichts. Man muss halt mit solchen Aasgeiern leben.  

Tom


----------



## Backfisch (29. April 2008)

Tja, mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (29. April 2008)

Das Lotto wird demnächst als Komplettrad bei eBay angeboten. War wohl ein Missverständnis zwischen Mann und Frau.


----------



## Ampelhasser (29. April 2008)

andomar schrieb:


> Zaskar LE 1994 in lila und eloxiert.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170212205824
> 
> kloppen sich schon die ersten drum - das wird sicher eine hochbietparty...



jetzt im Bikemarkt für`s Doppelte


----------



## cleiende (29. April 2008)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> jetzt im Bikemarkt für`s Doppelte



Schau mal im WWW nach dem Shop Bikenology, wo sitzt der?
So, der Verkäufer im Bikemarkt, wo wohnt der nochmal?
Aha!


----------



## Ampelhasser (29. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Schau mal im WWW nach dem Shop Bikenology, wo sitzt der?
> So, der Verkäufer im Bikemarkt, wo wohnt der nochmal?
> Aha!



Jetzt müssten wir nur noch wissen, ob janhendrik1976 in Ober-Mörlen wohnt, dann ist das Puzzel perfekt 

Das ist doch besser als "Aktenzeichen XY" ungelöst


----------



## cleiende (30. April 2008)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Jetzt müssten wir nur noch wissen, ob janhendrik1976 in Ober-Mörlen wohnt, dann ist das Puzzel perfekt
> 
> Das ist doch besser als "Aktenzeichen XY" ungelöst



zuviel Arbeit. Bikenology sitzt in Ober-Mörlen. Der Bikemarkt-Verkäufer auch, siehe Anzeige. Was brauchst Du noch?
Evtl....Jan*Hendrik* -> Sir*Henry* wäre ja noch eine interessante Analogie.


----------



## Kint (30. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Das Lotto wird demnächst als Komplettrad bei eBay angeboten. War wohl ein *Missverständnis *zwischen Mann und Frau.



hoppla.... 



colombo schrieb:


> kennt sich einer mit dem rts aus? überlege ob ich damit in die gt "fully-liga" einsteige.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-2-Fully-R...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



son bisschen. 

ist ein schönr rahmen der da verkauft wird, danke für den hinweis....  spässken , aber wäre es der team dann hättest du einen konkurrenten mehr. 

20 " ist schon groß. du solltest mindestens 1,85 sein um damit spass zu haben. dei 20 zöller bieten immer ein nachteil bei gt, sie brauchen ellenlange ( minimum 25cm ) gabelschaftrohre ... ansonsten hat das modell noch den stahlhinterbau, dazu gibts verschiedenen meinungen, manch einer sagt ist besser weil die kettenstreben lager gerne ausschlagen, mancher findet (udn das war auch offizieller standpunkt seitens gt) dass die kettenstrebenlager bei aluhinterbau die federung besser machen. die hintebrauten sidn aber alle gleichgroß du kannst dir also irgenwann mal nen kaputten rts mit alu hinterbau kaufen und wechseln. fakt ist dass die lager kaum was bringen da sie kaum eingriff in die konstruktion haben, aber hochbelastet sind. 

die dämpfer sind heute nicht mehr zu kriegen. udn waren auch nie besodners haltbar, auch aufgrudnd es übersetzungsverhältnisses des hinterbaus. alternativen gibts risse die noch custom dämpfer fürs rts anbietn, allerdings auch zu gesalzenen preisen. und es gibt noch einen anbieter der momentan noch die dämpfer bei ebay.com anbietet, neu, für 100usd -(plus shipping plus 24 % abgaben an den staat) also rechne selbst. aber wenn der auch keine mehr hat wirds haarig. ich denke der angebotene neue dämpfer ist auch daher, udn er macht das angebot gleich deutlich besser. wie du erkennst ist der däpfer aufs system angepasst, also nn xbeliebigen anderen dämpfer montieren geht nicht. 

zu den lagrn . da ist das rts top. 
der rocker ( das ist das alustück, dass unteres lager und dämpferaufnahme und hinterbau verbindet) --> *R*ocker*T*uned*S*uspension hat indsutrielager- passend sidn vom durchmesser die abec lager von rollerskates. mit ca 30  bist du für einen satz abec 9 dabei. gehen auch fix kaputt die lager, weil sie gut von allen seiten belastet werden. original wurden nicht die lager im rocker getauscht es gab nur austauschrocker seitens gt. 

oberes hauptlager ist ein gleitlager, das schlägt aber kaum aus ( jedenfalls hab ich noch kaum ein kaputtes gesehen) ist ne einfache plaste buchse, mit falansch, zur not könnte man da ischer ein passendes stück plasterohr einsetzen. die bekommst du nämlich auch nicht mehr. in den buchsen sitzt noch ne stahlbuchse darauf der hinterbau der von aussen klemmt, und über den flansch im lager rotiert.

zur technik. das rts hatte so 5cm federweg. nicht dolle. der satz von wegen eins der ersten serien federungen ist quatsch, da gabs boulder, und trek und etc.... udn ein sonderlich gutes system wars auch nie. der hinterbau hatte ein problem - durch das hohe hauptlager ( oberes lager) neigt der rahmen doch deutlich zum pedalrückschlag. ich hab da mal ein kleines video von gedreht finde es aber grade nichtmehr.....sonst keine antriebseinflüsse. dann - der rahmen spricht nicht ganz so feinfühlig an wie ein lts.

die unterschiede zwischen den legierungen der team udn den unteren baureihen sind bekannt bzw die gleichen wie beim zassi, made in taiwan, 6061 t6 vs 7005er alu. 

alles in allem ein schönes rad, allerdings nicht mehr so geeignet wenn man wirklich mit fahren will. die lts sind dazu deutlich besser und stellen auch ggüber dem rts eine deutlche verbesserung dar. für mich ist das rts ein sammlerbike, was für die sonntagstour, oder was für echte liebhaber. alle anderen sind mit nem lts besser bedient.

bei der gabel musst du was klassiches nehemn - die roiginale mag21 hatte kaum ebh, also maximal 65mm aktuell oder 80mm semiklassich - aber am besten noch original mag21. 
bei den bremsen musst du aufpassen. die zugführung erfolgt durch die röhchen auf halber höhe, die kannst du auspressen, und ne hs33 leitung durchlegen. was ich auch empfehlen würde. alternativ cantis abe dann brauchts du noch den originalen bremskraftverstärker udn zuganlenkung - dafür sind die beiden zungen auf dem hintrbau da. es gab auch eine version mit nem plastikblzen, dafür brauchst du aber nen anderen hinterbau. der gezeigt hatte die wippe. vbrakes sind kritisch, gehn von der zugführung aber die arme passen meist nicht an den zungen vorbei, sprich vrbake arme sind meist zu lang für die konstruktion. 

ich persönlich würde nicht mehr als 250 ausgeben. du bekommst komplette rts bikes für ~300  - den dämpfer dazu macht das ca 400 für den rahmen und teile. dem guten zusatnd rechnung getragen hier imho 200. 

wenn noch fragen sidn lass es mich wissen.


----------



## Kint (30. April 2008)

übrigens wie ich gerade feststelle ist der verkäufer forumsmitglied...:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4699647&postcount=4382

und um mal wieder zu warnen:

edge aero in stras and stripes:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Edge-Aero-Al...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

xizang komplett für 700 dollares:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-XIZANG-MOUNT...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sts xcr komplett - no reserve 8no intl shipping):

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-XCR2000-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sts 1500ds international shipping für 300 startpreis und 550 bin:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-GT-STS-Car...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

schönes originales kara elite in 18" für günstig in den bergen...:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Storck74 (30. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-GT-STS-Carb...QQcmdZViewItem

"and the v-brake bosses have been completely removed"

Wer bitte macht sowas  

Markus


----------



## Backfisch (30. April 2008)

GT Dirt Zaskar Karakoram


----------



## minhang (30. April 2008)

ne iss richtich!!! Fette Überschrift 		

GT für Dirt Jump

und unten klein in Klammern 

(Ist kein GT sind Aufkleber)

sowas mag ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (30. April 2008)

GT STS 1000 DS Carbon Komplettbike mit einer etwas wilden Ausstattungsmischung für 799,- oder günstiger:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1000-DS-C...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (1. Mai 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> GT STS 1000 DS Carbon Komplettbike mit einer etwas wilden Ausstattungsmischung für 799,- oder günstiger:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1000-DS-C...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



die 800 sind schon fair. der rahmen 400 die fox 150 etc... 

aber ist das nicht der vrkäufer, der mit dem lts so rumgesponenn hat ?


----------



## alecszaskar (1. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> aber ist das nicht der vrkäufer, der mit dem lts so rumgesponenn hat ?



doch, das ist er  
Ich unterstelle mal, dass da auch wieder was dran ist. Lasse mich aber gerne überzeugen, dass er sich diesmal angeschaut hat was er verkaufen möchte.


----------



## MEGATEC (1. Mai 2008)

Ne dreiste GT Kopie aus nem Schweizer Kleinanzeigenblätchen :
www.fundgrueb.ch












Schimpft sich : *SPORTECH Switzerland *


----------



## Backfisch (2. Mai 2008)

praktisch neues 28er


----------



## GT-Man (3. Mai 2008)

"Made in USA":
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbikes-GT...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
  
...und dann auch noch ohne Modellbezeichnung.

Alles ist irgendwie limitiert:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-GT-Avala...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomasius (3. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> schönes originales kara elite in 18" für günstig in den bergen...:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem









http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260234743497&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

Was eine Mail mir überzogener Preisvorstellung so alles bewirken kann.  



> für 300 euro könnens sie das fahrrad sofort haben, inklusive
> versichertem versand.
> 
> das rad ist insgesamt in gutem zustand, bis auf die bremsen.



Da überdenke ich doch glatt mal mein Prinzipien. Vielleicht bekomme ich es ja noch auf 290 gedrückt.  

Tom


----------



## tomasius (3. Mai 2008)

> Der Verkäufer hat dieses Angebot beendet. (Näheres finden Sie *unter Umständen* in nachfolgender Artikelbeschreibung.)



Gerade entdeckt!  

Daher folgender Nachtrag:






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Okay, okay! Ich gehe zur Entspannung jetzt mal in die Sonne!  

Tom


----------



## Kint (3. Mai 2008)

lotto von i have no bikeshop....

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZR-Lotto-Pro-...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

outpost das nach dem erlöser schreit- man beachte die gabel...:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-GT-all-t...yZ108717QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

(bin jetzt zu faul um nach dem vergewaltigungsfaden zu suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alecszaskar (3. Mai 2008)

sorry... doppelklick


----------



## alecszaskar (3. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> lotto von i have no bikeshop....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZR-Lotto-Pro-...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Warum schraubt man wahllos zusammengesuchte Teile an einen NOS Rahmen?
Wenn ich es richtig übersetzt habe, ist die Sattelstütze für die Tonne. 
Muss die dann unbedingt mitgekauft werden?

Der Name GT scheint bei manchen die Gewinnsucht zu maximieren.

Oft vielleicht auch Ursache, für manch vorzeitig beendete Auktion.


----------



## Kint (3. Mai 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Warum schraubt man wahllos zusammengesuchte Teile an einen NOS Rahmen?
> Wenn ich es richtig übersetzt habe, ist die Sattelstütze für die Tonne.
> Muss die dann unbedingt mitgekauft werden?
> 
> ...



es ist mir schleierhaft. vor allem in abetracht der tatsache, dass teile bekanntlich mehr bringen als kompletträder. das sollte auch dorten schon angekommen sein. und erst den nos rahmen einzustellen, dann zu beenden, nur um wahllos (billig) teile ranzuklatschen siehe zb lenkerband :kotz: oder kaputte stütze oder stis die zumindest augenscheinlich schonmal den asphalt geküsst haben. - nicht mal nen RR bremse richtig einstellen können  ... darf gar nicht hinsehen....


----------



## Kint (4. Mai 2008)

das hat man davon wenn man lange ausschläft.... 

und ich wach noch von der sonne geküsst auf, und dreh mich aber nochmal um, da ja eh nix wichtiges heute ansteht.... 

und jetzt das.... vintätsch chromeplatet timberline ( jaja way 2 small) no reserve - starts 0.01 $





für 





für 









für....






2,75......... 

      
      
     
      
      
      
      
   ........ 





http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300220533018&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## chrrup150 (4. Mai 2008)

da sitzt bestimmt das , an der falschen stelle und in wirklichkeit sind 2750
)


----------



## GT-Man (4. Mai 2008)

Ein US-Zaskar Team für 116 Euro.   Mal sehen wie teuer die Versandkosten werden  :




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170215010372&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (5. Mai 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> da sitzt bestimmt das , an der falschen stelle und in wirklichkeit sind 2750
> )



das is nicht lustig.... da wäre nichtmal zoll und abgaben drauf gewesen....


----------



## Backfisch (5. Mai 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ein US-Zaskar Team für 116 Euro.   Mal sehen wie teuer die Versandkosten werden  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit USPS sind es weniger als $60


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Mai 2008)

Da ist er wieder
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Rahmen...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ich werde mich da diesmal raushalten, will hier keinen Stress haben wie das letztemal.


----------



## Backfisch (5. Mai 2008)

was war da?


----------



## tomasius (5. Mai 2008)

Da gab es ein wenig Gezanke.  






http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-GT-Rahm...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nach einigen Monaten hat sich der zerstörte Rahmen nun glücklicherweise regeneriert.  - Einfach unkapputtbar diese Zaskars!  

... und ich setze einen Fünfer darauf, dass er vorzeitig beendet wird. Wer setzt dagegen? 

Tom


----------



## Backfisch (5. Mai 2008)

Danke, jetzt erinnere ich mich.

Dieses Mal steht ja "Zaskar" in der Beschreibung, also wird er seine 200â¬ bringen.


----------



## Janikulus (6. Mai 2008)

was schnelles aus der Schweiz:

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewIte...istingSort=1&PageNr=1&Catg=43884&LanguageNR=0


----------



## Tiensy (6. Mai 2008)

In letzter Zeit gehen beim grossen E in UK aber ziemlich viele Lobos ueber den Tisch. (Gluecklicherweise landen die meisten hier  )

Komplett-STS-Lobo: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-DH-LOB...TAIN-BIKE_W0QQitemZ270234800439QQcmdZViewItem

Rahmendreieck 98er STS (schwarze Alumuffe): 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-DH-Lobo-Frame_W0QQitemZ250245041261QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Man (6. Mai 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... und ich setze einen Fünfer darauf, dass er vorzeitig beendet wird. Wer setzt dagegen?
> Tom



... er wurde vorzeitig beendet.


----------



## Janikulus (6. Mai 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit gehen beim grossen E in UK aber ziemlich viele Lobos ueber den Tisch. (Gluecklicherweise landen die meisten hier  )



ja ja ja und bei dem am Sonntag hast du genau 1sec nach mir geboten! Freut mich das du ihn bekommen hast!  Ich habe mitgeboten weil der Preis doch sehr lange niedrig war, wollte ihn hier in eine bessere Heimat bringen, so ist es dann ja auch gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (7. Mai 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ja ja ja und bei dem am Sonntag hast du genau 1sec nach mir geboten! Freut mich das du ihn bekommen hast!  Ich habe mitgeboten weil der Preis doch sehr lange niedrig war, wollte ihn hier in eine bessere Heimat bringen, so ist es dann ja auch gekommen...



Dann darf ich mich fuer die Preistreiberei am Ende ja bei Dir bedanken


----------



## Janikulus (7. Mai 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Dann darf ich mich fuer die Preistreiberei am Ende ja bei Dir bedanken



ein Schnäppchen war es trotzdem


----------



## Tiensy (7. Mai 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ein Schnäppchen war es trotzdem



Hier ist das naechste... Welch ein Preisverfall...  

http://www.hallolondon.co.uk/free_a...ON_FIBRE_DOWN_HILL_MOUNTAIN_BIKE_~159174.html

(Ist auch bei Ebay gelistet fuer 1000GBP...)


----------



## tomasius (7. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GT-32-holes...ryZ36143QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ist aber wohl die billige Version, richtig? 

Tom


----------



## kingmoe (7. Mai 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GT-32-holes...ryZ36143QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ist aber wohl die billige Version, richtig?
> 
> Tom



Ja, die einfachste Version. Aber der Händler ist zuverlässig, zumindest habe ich bei ihm schon bestellt und alles war - trotz des weiten Weges - recht flott hier.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich kann kingmoes Aussage bestätigen, allerdings ist die Nabe so zugeknallt, dass sich die Achse kaum dreht....muss man halt einstellen, hab mir die vor ca. 2 Wochen gekauft.

VG
Peter





kingmoe schrieb:


> Ja, die einfachste Version. Aber der Händler ist zuverlässig, zumindest habe ich bei ihm schon bestellt und alles war - trotz des weiten Weges - recht flott hier.


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Mai 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ja, die einfachste Version. Aber der Händler ist zuverlässig, zumindest habe ich bei ihm schon bestellt und alles war - trotz des weiten Weges - recht flott hier.



So ne Nabe hab ich noch eingespeicht in eine Mavic Felge - glaub ich - hier rumstehen - falls jemand Interesse hat - würde mich günstig von dem Laufrad trennen


----------



## Kint (7. Mai 2008)

auch ich kann den händler nur empfehlen, aber die naben sind der letzte müll. dann leibr ne lx oder so. ich hatte zeibestelt, eine ist beim letzten wettbewerb als preis übern tisch gewandert die andere liegt hier noch rum, als mahnendes beispiel.


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Mai 2008)

GT Avalanche LE in 12,5"

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1998-GT-Avala...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (9. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-4-19-Zoll_W0QQitemZ150241724862QQcmdZViewItem

200â¬ und lÃ¤uft noch? Das kÃ¶nnen die nicht ernst meinen... FÃ¼r ein Elasto-LTS??? Entweder der HÃ¶chstbietende hat keine Ahnung oder den "DÃ¤mpfer" Ã¼bersehen.


----------



## chrrup150 (9. Mai 2008)

ist halt "GT" Phänomen


----------



## Überholverbot (9. Mai 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-4-19-Zoll_W0QQitemZ150241724862QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 200 und läuft noch? Das können die nicht ernst meinen... Für ein Elasto-LTS??? Entweder der Höchstbietende hat keine Ahnung oder den "Dämpfer" übersehen.



oder er hat einen eher philosophischen zugang.

wenn man das schlechteste von etwas gutem hat, was hat man dann


----------



## Janikulus (10. Mai 2008)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> wenn man das schlechteste von etwas gutem hat, was hat man dann



was schlutes?


----------



## Kint (10. Mai 2008)

hm ... ich erinnere noch dass mal irgendwo die einsteiger lts - es mag ein 4 oder 5 gewesen sein, auf jeden fall ein elastomodell in der fachpresse als die bessere variante für XC als die team modelle gelobt wurde...bikemags- whatever you pay for....


----------



## salzbrezel (11. Mai 2008)

> was schlutes?



Hehehehe... kÃ¶stlich!

@Kint
Das hatte ich auch schnomal vernommen. Ich fahre ja das LTS-5 aus 1996, ist ja die Stahlversion mit besserer Lagerung des hier angebotenen 1995er LTS-4. Das Rad ist bei kleinen Unebenheiten schon sehr viel komfortabler als ein Hardtail, aber mehr als ca. 4cm gibt der Hinterbau nicht her. Insgesamt ist er durch den Elastomer mit recht schwacher (wenn nicht gar fehlender) DÃ¤mpfung jedoch nicht halb so gut berechenbar wie ein LTS mit den Rock Shox DÃ¤mfern. Grade bei schnellem CC haut es einem oft aus dem Sattel. Zum Touren bei mÃ¤Ãigem Tempo ist das System recht gut... zum CC eher weniger geeignet. Aber ganz definitiv sind 200â¬ viel zu viel, wenn man bedenkt, dass "richtige" LTS schon fÃ¼r weniger verkauft wurden.

GruÃ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (12. Mai 2008)

Und, wer war das?

Klick

Roter Zaskar Rahmen
Ausgeblichen ("einbelichtete" Decals)
Chainsuck
238,-

Mann Mann Mann....


----------



## Tiensy (12. Mai 2008)

*GT STS-2* Komplettrad fuer knappe 480â¬:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-2-CARB...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Tiensy (12. Mai 2008)

*STS-Schnaeppchen-Alarm!!!*

Von diesem *STS Lobo * (Groesse M) lasse ich diesmal die Finger  (obwohl es wohl wieder ein Schnaeppchen werden wird): 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-Lobo-D...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Sieht aber schon sehr abenteuerlich was da mit dem Rahmen fabriziert wurde... 

Vom selben Verkaeufer auch noch ein *STS DH*  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STS-thermopla...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

*************************************

Und hier was spontanes was bald endet:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-DH-Fra...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

*STS* Rahmendreieck mit schwarzer Muffe fuer derzeit 20 Pfund...


----------



## maatik (12. Mai 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *GT STS-2* Komplettrad fuer knappe 480:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-2-CARB...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



f... . Ich würds sofort nehmen..aber wie bekommt man das hierher ?  Null Ahnung von sowas.


----------



## Tiensy (12. Mai 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> f... . Ich würds sofort nehmen..aber wie bekommt man das hierher ?  Null Ahnung von sowas.



Den Verkaeufer anschreiben und mal anfragen was der Versand nach Deutschland kostet. Fuer einen Rahmen habe ich beispielsweise 50Pfund bezahlt und der Rahmen war 4 Tage spaeter bereits da...

Ein Komplettbike ist wohl um einiges schwerer. Rechne also mal mit 100Pfund extra. Musst Du selbst wissen ob sich das fuer Dich dann noch rechnet. 

Bis auf die Versandkosten sollten keine zusaetzlichen Kosten auf Dich zukommen. 

Schreib den Verkaeufer einfach mal an.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## andomar (14. Mai 2008)

ähem...
übersehe ich da was oder wieso ist ein normaler zaskar rahmen jetzt schon bei 260 ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180241541952


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Mai 2008)

kann es mir nur so erklären das jemand ganz schnell ein 16er zassi braucht.

gepusht wird diese auktion bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Mai 2008)

da isser wieder. aber diesmal nackich........


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280226839228


----------



## Tiensy (14. Mai 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *STS-Schnaeppchen-Alarm!!!*
> 
> Von diesem *STS Lobo * (Groesse M) lasse ich diesmal die Finger  (obwohl es wohl wieder ein Schnaeppchen werden wird):
> 
> ...



Wo ist denn das Lobo gelandet?


----------



## Kint (14. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> da isser wieder. aber diesmal nackich........
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280226839228



und immer noch kein detailfoto der fillets. so glaubts auch dem verkäufer keinr dass es wirklich ein psyclone ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andomar (15. Mai 2008)

mein gott ist das abgrundhäßlich aufgebaut und bei dem startpreis wirds wohl auch kaum jemand retten wollen: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300223517113


----------



## Backfisch (16. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260240923459


----------



## Triturbo (16. Mai 2008)

Ich mÃ¶chte mir aus diesem GT Arrowhead Rahmen vllt. ein Stadtradl aufbauen und hab dazu ein par Fragen :

- Kann ich ein ahead Steuersatz einpressen, der mit 1 1/8 und ohne Gewinde funktioniert ?

- Kann ich ein HT II Kurbellager einbauen, wenn ich das Gewinde nachschneiden lasse ?

- Wo bekomm ich das Schaltauge her ?

- Der Rahmen wird doch wohl kaum Ã¼ber 10 â¬ weg gehen, oder?


----------



## Backfisch (16. Mai 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> - Der Rahmen wird doch wohl kaum über 10  weg gehen, oder?



Das weiss man zur Zeit leider nie... können auch 50 werden.

Bezügl. Schaltaugen: Schau mal die Themen der letzten Woche durch.


----------



## oldman (16. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Das weiss man zur Zeit leider nie... können auch 50 werden.



eben, denn jeden Tag steht mindestens ein Dummer auf....


----------



## colombo (16. Mai 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir aus diesem GT Arrowhead Rahmen vllt. ein Stadtradl aufbauen und hab dazu ein par Fragen :...



habe auch schon an ein stadtrad gedacht, finde aber die sache mit dem gewinde etwas bedenklich und nicht zuletzt auch den "materialabtrag" an der kettenstrebe. der verkäufer meinte er würde ihn nicht mehr zum trailen benutzen...


----------



## Backfisch (16. Mai 2008)

Ich wiederhole mich, aber man bekommt mit etwas Geduld komplette 90er-Jahre-Stahl-GTs, teils neuwertig und immer fahrbereit, die wunderbar als Stadtrad taugen.

Als KomplettrÃ¤der sind sie meist gÃ¼nstiger als in Teilen, da der Versand zu teuer wÃ¤re oder viele VerkÃ¤ufer gar nicht erst versenden.





Outpost Trail Lady: 50,- (etwas abgenutzt aber fahrbereit)
Talera: 60â¬ (neuwertig)

Und ein Bekannter hat sich neulich auf meinen Rat hin ein fast identisches Talera fÃ¼r 50-60â¬ geschossen, auch wie neu, mit Steckschutzblechen etc.


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich mÃ¶chte mir aus diesem GT Arrowhead Rahmen vllt. ein Stadtradl aufbauen und hab dazu ein par Fragen :
> 
> - Kann ich ein ahead Steuersatz einpressen, der mit 1 1/8 und ohne Gewinde funktioniert ?
> 
> ...





fÃ¼rn 10er wirst du den kaum bekommen steht ja schliesslich gt drauf...  ich setze meine 2cent auf 45,98 â¬ wer hÃ¤lt dagegen ? 

wenn das gewinde wirklich nur nachgeschnitten werden muss ( warum anchschneiden ???) dann geht das - idr heisst "muss nachgeschnitten werden" bei ebay aber ausgerissen - oder sonstwie so gravierend beschÃ¤digt dass du mit nachschneiden nicht weiterkommst - dann hilft nur noch ein rep innenlager siehe toms frostred...

du kannst alles einrpessen was 118 heisst. evtl wenn der schalensitz lang ist (bspweise ck steelset) musst deu den schalensitz im rahmen nachfrÃ¤sen lassen aber prinzipiell geht alles rein - ob gewinde oder ahead ist dem rahmen egal. 

einschruaben schaltauge bekommst du bei jedem hÃ¤ndler der zugriff auf epple hat - siehe "hÃ¤ndlerliste" Ã¼ber sufu... oder stadler etc...


----------



## Triturbo (16. Mai 2008)

Ich dachte in dem Zustand wird das ein Schnapper. Danke für die Auskünfte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Überholverbot (16. Mai 2008)

sehr lustig.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-der...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## colombo (16. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230252050175&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

was ist denn das für nen rahmen und aus welchem jahr ist der rahmen, hat ja auch noch kein auswechselbares schaltauge. schaut aber schon neuer aus.


----------



## Überholverbot (16. Mai 2008)

colombo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230252050175&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013
> 
> was ist denn das für nen rahmen und aus welchem jahr ist der rahmen, hat ja auch noch kein auswechselbares schaltauge. schaut aber schon neuer aus.



der wurde da
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336128
schon kurz angesprochen.
baujahr - keine ahnung


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2008)

das ist irgendeiner aus der stream serie - also wind , slip, jestream oder so. müsste zumindest einer derer sein. späteres baujhar. so ende der 90er ... das nicht auswechselbare schaltauge in dem fall kein hinweis auf frühes baujahr sondern eher auf mangelnde belastung durch gemütliches cruisen vo rder eisidele und einsteigerquali... würde ich jetzt mal sagen.  wurde auch schon als zassi prototyp verkauft etc....

gibts hier im forum aber auch schon mehrere äusserungen zu musst du mal nach cruiser etc suchen.


----------



## Backfisch (17. Mai 2008)

BMX-Lager?


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> BMX-Lager?



nee stahl.... 

der cruiser dürfte bsa haben...weil er halt eigentlich kein cruiser war, sondern ein eisdielenfahrrad/mtb/stadtrad... etc.. guck malin die kataloige von so um 97 98 rein da findste die...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombo (17. Mai 2008)

danke für dir info, ist mir nie aufgefallen das die auch solche bikes gebaut haben. habe so eines auch noch nie in der stadt gesehen.


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

colombo schrieb:


> danke für dir info, ist mir nie aufgefallen das die auch solche bikes gebaut haben. habe so eines auch noch nie in der stadt gesehen.



sind hier auch relativ selten...


----------



## Backfisch (17. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> nee stahl....
> 
> der cruiser dürfte bsa haben...weil er halt eigentlich kein cruiser war, sondern ein eisdielenfahrrad/mtb/stadtrad... etc.. guck malin die kataloige von so um 97 98 rein da findste die...



Ich sehe aber kein Gewinde, oder ist das Foto nur so komisch?


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber kein Gewinde, oder ist das Foto nur so komisch?



ich denke das liegt am blitzzzzzz ausserdem gibt er den durchmesser innenlager mit 34mm an - das dürfte recht schwierig werden da ein BMX lager reinzubekommen - hüstel....


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Mai 2008)

habt ihr den schon gesehn? is mir leider zu groß...
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-i-drive-5-mtb...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (17. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich denke das liegt am blitzzzzzz ausserdem gibt er den durchmesser innenlager mit 34mm an - das dürfte recht schwierig werden da ein BMX lager reinzubekommen - hüstel....



Deshalb fragte ich... habe parallel nach passendem Lager bzw Kurbel gesucht, da ich hier schöne pornöse GT-BMX-Kettenblätter habe, und BMX war immer zu dick.
Aber der Rahmen wurde mir (für so ein Funprojekt) dann eh zu teuer.


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Deshalb fragte ich... habe parallel nach passendem Lager bzw Kurbel gesucht, da ich hier schöne pornöse GT-BMX-Kettenblätter habe, und BMX war immer zu dick.
> Aber der Rahmen wurde mir (für so ein Funprojekt) dann eh zu teuer.



unabhängig von deiner offensichtlich mangelnden hingabe zu gt ...   es gibt auch für bmx kurbeln (3teilig zb profiles) bsa lager. muss ich mir auch raussuchen, weil ich hier quasi ein ähnliches problem habe. 

150 halte ich im übrigen auch schon für grenzwertig. da bekommste andernorts zwei zassis für...


----------



## Backfisch (17. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> unabhängig von deiner offensichtlich mangelnden hingabe zu gt ...



Das druck ich aus und zeig es bei Gelegenheit meiner Frau 


Das mit den BMX-BSA-Lagern hab ich auch schon gelernt. Ich warte, bis mir ein Stahl-18" für ganz billig über den Weg läuft, der wird dann damit ausgestattet.

Falls Du für Dein "ähnliches Problem" noch ein Kettenblatt brauchst... sag Bescheid. 


...und mein günstigstes Zassi hat $50 gekostet.


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Falls Du für Dein "ähnliches Problem" noch ein Kettenblatt brauchst... sag Bescheid.



danke für das angebot, aber ich muss normale mtb blätter übern spider udn das ganze oem 88 korrekt aufbaun... frage mich noch wie ich dashinbekommen soll...


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Mai 2008)

*GT STS 1000 DS für 65GBP sofort-kauf !!!*


-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-1000ds...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alecszaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> und immer noch kein detailfoto der fillets. so glaubts auch dem verkäufer keinr dass es wirklich ein psyclone ist....



wurden nachgereicht:
http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm294/deepwoods-flyer/


----------



## kingmoe (19. Mai 2008)

Interessante Einblicke  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200223658270


----------



## Backfisch (19. Mai 2008)

Hmmm. Rahmen "vandalized"... oder vielleicht durchgesägt?


----------



## Janikulus (19. Mai 2008)

hui, mal was seltenes, ein 96er LTS in blau eloxiert:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MOUTAINBIKE-Rahm...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Canadan (20. Mai 2008)

das könnte für den einen oder anderen Interessant sein, auch  wenns kein "richtiges" Zaskar ist.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:DE:1123#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Mai 2008)

Canadan schrieb:


> das könnte für den einen oder anderen Interessant sein, auch  wenns kein "richtiges" Zaskar ist.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:DE:1123#ebayphotohosting




das ja ein echt schöner satz in der auktion:


Es ist das Modell "Tempest", hat allerdings den Rahmen des legendären "Zaskar"


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Mai 2008)

ich weiss wer da dran hängt.
schön das es höchstwahrscheinlich ins forum kommt.   


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280226839228&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## Bastieeeh (20. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das ja ein echt schöner satz in der auktion:
> Es ist das Modell "Tempest", hat allerdings den Rahmen des legendären "Zaskar"



Ich hab den unwissenden Verkäufer höflich angeschrieben, ihn auf die wesentlichen Unterschiede hingewiesen und ihn gebeten, den Auktionstext zu ändern. Das ist Vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen und wenn er nicht zuckt, dann kümmert sich eBay drum.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Mai 2008)

Ich warne mal vor mir selbst, und vor meinem Zaskar, welches keins ist:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=260241748025

Die wahre Identität sollte aber deutlich erkennbar sein in der Auktion, oder was sacht ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Mai 2008)

Sorry, aber ich finde diese Namenstäuscherei verarsche von Unwissenden.


----------



## Bastieeeh (20. Mai 2008)

Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe ihr meint nicht mich, denn ich habe deutlich drauf hingewiesen


----------



## alecszaskar (20. Mai 2008)

> Achtung: es handelt sich  um einen GT Backwoods Rahmen mit Zaskar-Decals, kein echtes Zaskar!



Warum steht denn eigentlich Zaskar in der Titelzeile?

Ich dachte schon, eine Rarität entdeckt zu haben 


    Gewicht: 2150 Gramm (inkl. Pulver und Decals)


----------



## zaskar76 (20. Mai 2008)

19" bei den Fragen?


----------



## Kint (20. Mai 2008)

mit folgendem meine ich dich tigersclaw. 

meines erachtens versuchst du hier unwissende zu verarschhen. ZASKAR in anführungstriche zu setzen - backwoods nicht ? warum überhaupt zaskar in der titelzeile ? du verkaufst kein zaskar also warum die nennung des namens ?
warum das detailfoto auf den rohrsatz 100% american built ? ist er schliesslich nicht.... erwähnst du mit keinem wort.

sorry für mich ist es ein ripoff... du kannst es schliesslich auch ganz normal als backwoods einsetzen und im text einmal auf falsche decals sowie falschen rohrsatzkleber hinweisen, dann wären alle zweifel beseitigt.  und 19 zoll ist er definitv auch nicht. gt maß wäre dass ein 18er...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (20. Mai 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> hui, mal was seltenes, ein 96er LTS in blau eloxiert:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MOUTAINBIKE-Rahm...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Meine Größe und meine Farbe  
Ich häng mich mal da dran!


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> mit folgendem meine ich dich tigersclaw.
> 
> meines erachtens versuchst du hier unwissende zu verarschhen. ZASKAR in anführungstriche zu setzen - backwoods nicht ? warum überhaupt zaskar in der titelzeile ? du verkaufst kein zaskar also warum die nennung des namens ?
> warum das detailfoto auf den rohrsatz 100% american built ? ist er schliesslich nicht.... erwähnst du mit keinem wort.
> ...



Wenn Du Dir die Auktion angesehen hättest, hättest Du gesehen, das ich Fettschrift direkt unter der Überschrift im Text drauf hinweise, das es ein Backwoods ist. Das es ein 18er ist, und kein 19er wusste ich nicht, habs schon ergänzt.


----------



## Kruko (21. Mai 2008)

Meinst Du, nur weil Du hier aktiv bist, werden wir deswegen bei Dir Ausnahmen machen?? 

Wenn jemand einen Rahmen mit Zaskar tituliert und Aufkleber darauf sind, muss er sich nicht wundern, wenn er hier angeprangert wird. Dass es sich um eine Taiwanproduktion handelt, erwähnst Du mit keinem Wort.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Mai 2008)

Ich erwarte überhaupt keine Ausnahme, ich habe ihn deshalb hier reingestellt um zu schauen was ihr dazu sagt, und man was ändern sollte. Das ihn hier niemand kauft ist mir völlig klar. Schade das sich so mancher gleich angepisst fühlt.


----------



## Lousa (21. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Das ihn hier niemand kauft ist mir völlig klar.



Ich hätte theoretisch Interesse daran, aber nicht mit gefakten Aufklebern alá ich hätte gerne, kann aber nicht.

Die Auktion wirkt für mich wie die Sache mit dem "Kleingedruckten". Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn der Rahmen vom Verkäufer wieder zurück an Dich geht und rechtlich kommt er damit vermutlich auch durch.

Du hockst lange genug hier im Forum, dass Du weißt, so etwas gibt's nicht:

"MTB-Rahmen GT "Zaskar" Backwoods"

peinlich, sorry.


Aber Du wolltest ja eigentlich konstruktive Kritik:



TigersClaw schrieb:


> um zu schauen was ihr dazu sagt,



Dazu sag ich Dir - wenn schon unbedingt "Zaskar" im Titel drin stehen soll:

MTB-Rahmen GT Backwoods KEIN Zaskar


----------



## Backfisch (21. Mai 2008)

Mir gehen die Fakes ja auch auf den Keks, aber bis auf den vergessenen Taiwan-Hinweis kann ich hier keine Täuschung des Käufers sehen. Lasst doch bitte mal die Kirche im Dorf. 
Anführungszeichen bedeuten doch "soll sein, ist aber nicht" oder "sogenannt". Vielleicht wäre "Zaskar-Look" geschickter gewesen, so wie bei Autos "911 Turbolook" oder "Golf 1 GTI-Look". 
Aber wenn er mit der Auktion jemanden täuschen wollte, dann hätte er das sicher anders angefangen.

Die Ratschläge mit Taiwan und Rahmenhöhe hat er doch sofort umgesetzt, ich finde die Aufregung jetzt etwas künstlich. Man kann das alles auch anders sagen. Oder soll das hier so ein Zickenhaufen wie in gewissen anderen Unterforen werden? 

Cheer up, boys'n'girls!


----------



## gt-andi (21. Mai 2008)

wegen 96 er LTS in Blau.
Jau hab ich schon gesehen, ich bleib dran.
Danke für den Tipp Janikulus.


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Mai 2008)

ne kleine seltenheit.....14,5er gt sts   



ich glaub das ist was für gt andis lebensabschnittspartnerin....  




http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-HANDMADE-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (21. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ne kleine seltenheit.....14,5er gt sts



 na das ist mal sehr selten, schon fast rar!

Was für die kleineren Damen hier, oder als dekadentes Weihnachtsgeschenk für die grossen Kinder


----------



## Kint (21. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir die Auktion angesehen hättest, hättest Du gesehen, das ich Fettschrift direkt unter der Überschrift im Text drauf hinweise, das es ein Backwoods ist. Das es ein 18er ist, und kein 19er wusste ich nicht, habs schon ergänzt.



Andersrum - wenn ich mir die Auktion NICHT angesehen hätte, dann wäre mir auch nicht der rohrsatzkleber bzw die mangelndes erwähnung des produktionsorts aufgefallen. 

tu was du willst ist dein rahmen dein account. ich fühle mich deswegen nicht persönlich angegriffen. in meinen augen gibts schlicht keinen grund zaskar in der auktion auch nur einmal zu erwähnen - ganz zu schweigen von der titelzeile oder der überschrift. und selbst wenn noch 20ig mal hintennachgeschoben wird, dass es kein zaksar ist , udn taiwan etc... für mich ist das bauernfängerei, das spiel mit dem unwissen anderer leute. wenn du das machen willst ist das deine sache - und letztlich steht der käufer ja selbst in der pflicht sich zu informieren was er da kauft. der fade beigeschmack bleibt... 

darüberhinaus kann ich lousa nur voll und ganz zustimmen. das wars von mir zum thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (21. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ne kleine seltenheit.....14,5er gt sts
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier bleibt aber auch nichts verborgen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

es ist wieder da:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250250474072

Vielleicht gibts ja nen neuen Verkaufsrekord..........zum 258.Mal an den Verkäufer verkauft....

VG
Peter


----------



## gt-andi (21. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ne kleine seltenheit.....14,5er gt sts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf keinen Fall. Für mich ist das Blaueloxierte inder Bucht interessant. Darüber hinaus würde meine bessere Hälfte so etwas nicht zu würdigen wissen. An dieser Stelle David nochma danke für die E-Teile.


----------



## Kint (21. Mai 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist wieder da:
> 
> ...





wobei - grade mal die letzte bewertung angeschaut ? ging für 4,00  BIN an einen deutschen mit 1k plus bewertungen. hm.. und beide ham positiv bewertet - also steckt vielleicht doch etwas mrh abzocke als die übliche preistreiberei dahinter ?


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Mai 2008)

Pfui Deifel, diese Pulstar-Geschwüre in ne komplette XT einfach unter zu jubeln...


----------



## kingmoe (22. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wobei - grade mal die letzte bewertung angeschaut ? ging für 4,00  BIN an einen deutschen mit 1k plus bewertungen. hm.. und beide ham positiv bewertet - also steckt vielleicht doch etwas mrh abzocke als die übliche preistreiberei dahinter ?



Der Käufer schrieb: "Top Abwicklung, alles bestens." der Verkäufer bewertete "Gute E-bayer, allerdings keine geschäft machen-seriöz.Danke"

Passt nicht ganz zusammen...


----------



## Kruko (24. Mai 2008)

Und noch so ein Vogel  Der Rahmen war vor kurzem schon einmal drin. Ist für fast 300 Euro weggegangen. und nun ist er wieder da.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar_W0QQit...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gt-andi (24. Mai 2008)

weis einer ob einer hier aus dem Forum gerade ein LTS ersteigert hat?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260241361789




gt-heini schrieb:


> Und noch so ein Vogel Der Rahmen war vor kurzem schon einmal drin. Ist für fast 300 Euro weggegangen. und nun ist er wieder da.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar_W0QQit...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (24. Mai 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> weis einer ob einer hier aus dem Forum gerade ein LTS ersteigert hat?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260241361789



minifahrer69 = alecszaskar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (24. Mai 2008)

irgendwie kommt mir der auch bekannt vor...

zaskar 16 frostred 

und der :

arrowhead rahmen mit leichten lackschäden 

mal wieder närrische tage in der bucht... 


sehr schön dagegen :
ein 85er ladies timberline in NOS (naja fast)


das gleiche nur in outpost und 3-5 jahre jünger...


und ein ZRX Rahmenset in 53cm und ausgezeichentem Zusatnd - könnte ein schnapper werden wenn man bedenkt, dass er 1 tag vcor schluss noch bei 150 $$$ ohne gebot steht....:

und für die classic begeisterten unter euch :

ne judy carbon fork mit white und speedsprings kit. - *UND *ein ink blue zassi hängt auch noch dran für 180 $$$  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-95-GT-Z...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alecszaskar (24. Mai 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> weis einer ob einer hier aus dem Forum gerade ein LTS ersteigert hat?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260241361789


Ja ich  


Bastieeeh schrieb:


> minifahrer69 = alecszaskar


Danke fürs outen


----------



## Bastieeeh (24. Mai 2008)

Outen? Wieso outen? Ist doch nichts Verwerfliches, bei eBay einen Acount zu haben.
Du meinst sicherlich eher "Enttarnen" - allerdings macht das hier jeder selbst. Man muss nur mit offenen Augen durch das Forum und eBay gehen...


----------



## gt-andi (24. Mai 2008)

Hab ich mir schon irgendwie denken können.
Hier sind aber wieder interessante Bikes aufgetaucht. Vor allem ein LTS in Rot. Hier guckst Du.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270239774477


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190223786731

GT ist wahrlich eine Sucht.



Bastieeeh schrieb:


> minifahrer69 = alecszaskar


----------



## Raze (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
was ist mit dem XIZANG in der Ami-Bucht?

http://cgi.ebay.com/LooK-NoW-GT-XIZ...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Irgendwie habe ich noch in Erinnerung, daß der Verkäufer einen XIZANG Rahmen an ein GT-Forumsmitglied verkauft hat und es Probleme gab. Ich kann mich aber auch räuschen...

Danke für die Infos, auch wenn meine Frage spät kommt. Ich möchte nur sicher gehen, daß ein Kumpel kein faules Ei kauft.

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Mai 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> was ist mit dem XIZANG in der Ami-Bucht?



Schöne Decals  
Sieht doch mehr als prima aus, wird aber sicher nicht billig.
Meintest Du mit den Problemen vielleicht hockle´s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (25. Mai 2008)

:Edit:

Nachdem mein Schmarrn nun korrigiert wurde, kann ich den ja löschen. Der Rahmen sieht übrigens nachbearbeitet aus. Ich hab noch nie eine "unbefleckte" Kettenstrebe bei einem gebrauchten Rahmen gesehen. Zudem sieht das Bild von genau jener so aus, als hätte dort jemand was weggeschliffen. Zumindest die Oberfläche auch im Reifenbereich scheint anders zu sein, als bspw. am Sattelrohr.







:Edit:

Der Verkäufer gm1230126 ist sehr auf's Geld fixiert und handelt mit GT-Rahmen, bevorzugt Xizangs und Zaskars. Seinen Auktionen nach zu urteilen ist er koscher. Allerdings gab es wohl auch bei retrobike.co.uk einige Ungereimtheiten mit ihm.


----------



## Kruko (25. Mai 2008)

Dann klär ich mal auf.

Oliversen hat von ihm einen "angeblichen" Xizang gekauft. Wie sich hinterher durch das Forum herausstellte war es kein Xizang, sondern ein Lightning. Der Lightning (Oli verzeih mir) ist die billige Variante des Xizang . Der Verkäufer hat Oli dann kein Geld zurückerstattet, weil er behauptete Xizang und Lightning werden ähnlich gehandelt.

Zur Auktion: 
Ist auf jeden Fall ein Xizang. Man erkennt es am Oberrohrabschluss. Der Lightning hatte dort auch die Legierung eingestanzt und das GT-Logo war kleiner.


----------



## hoeckle (25. Mai 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Schöne Decals
> Sieht doch mehr als prima aus, wird aber sicher nicht billig.
> Meintest Du mit den Problemen vielleicht hockle´s?


 
nope....

mit unserem gab es keine probleme (abgesehen von der amerk. paranoität), war ein anderer verkäufer... um den es ging war auch ein anderer verkäufer und ein berliner familienmitglied... :edithsagt: das noch eine andere geschichte 

aber ehrlich gesagt, sind wir an dem dran....


----------



## Raze (25. Mai 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Schöne Decals
> Sieht doch mehr als prima aus, wird aber sicher nicht billig.
> Meintest Du mit den Problemen vielleicht hockle´s?




Hallo Christian,

ich bin wieder im Rennen. Ich habe Dich erst gar nicht erkannt. Dein altes Bildchen hat mich mehr angesprochen   

Der Rahmen wir in der Tat kein Schnäppchen, ist da jemand von Euch schon dran?  

Ist der Rahmen von "hoeckle" der von diesem Verkäufer?

(Warum ist der Preis für den Versand in die Tschechei so teuer?)

Vielen Dank für die Infos

raze


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Mai 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall ein Xizang. Man erkennt es am Oberrohrabschluss. Der Lightning hatte dort auch die Legierung eingestanzt und das GT-Logo war kleiner.


...und natürlich am Finish auch aus 10 Metern Entfernung.

@hoeckle: hatte ich wohl falsch in Erinnerung, sorry

Bastie hat, finde ich, recht. Die Streben sehen mehr als komisch aus.
Teilweise auch fast wie am PC retuschiert.


----------



## Raze (25. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nope....
> 
> mit unserem gab es keine probleme (abgesehen von der amerk. paranoität), war ein anderer verkäufer... um den es ging war auch ein anderer verkäufer und ein berliner familienmitglied... :edithsagt: das noch eine andere geschichte
> 
> aber ehrlich gesagt, sind wir an dem dran....



Hallo hoeckle,

ich habe das gerade erst gesehen, daß Du an dem XIZANG dran bist.

Was mich zu den bearbeiteten Bildern bzw. der bearbeiteten Kettenstreben aufgefallen ist: Viele gebrauchte Titan-Rahmen, die der Verkäufer anbietet, sind ohne Kettenklemmer. Mein NOS XIZANG hat schon vom an der Wand hängen und rumstehen matte Stellen, die man aufpolieren sollte. An einem alten IBS Titan-Rahmen haben wir einmal "experimentiert", was man mit der Oberfläche alles anstelle kann. Der stark verschandelte Rahmen wurde zuerst von allen Kettenklemmern und tiefen Kratzern befreit, dann mit Glasperlen beschossen, die rechte Kettenstrebe mit den unterschiedlichsten Mittelchen wie ALU MAGIC, BELGROM, NEVER DULL und den LUSTY Schnürsenkelchen sowie mit Dremel auf spiegelhochglanz poliert und anschliesend haben wir den Rahmen mit 3 unterschiedlichen Schleifvliese auf die geschliffene Optik getrimmt. Er sah in jedem Bearbeitungsschritt immer aus wie neu. 

Warum ich das erzähle? KINT hat mir das bei meiner Suche zu dem XIZANG schon gesagt: Mit etwas Mühe macht man jeden gebrauchten Rahmen optisch so gut wie neu, vor allem wenn man Maschinen dafür nimmt wie einen Rohrschleifer und eine Poliermaschine.

Das sind meine Bedenken, wenn ich einen gebrauchten Titanrahmen  kaufe. Ich habe es lieber, wenn der Rahmen nicht aufbearbeitet wurde, denn man weis nie, wieviel Wandstärke von der Prozessur noch vorhanden ist.

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Mai 2008)

Das mit dem Wiederaufarbeiten ist natürlich immer ein Risiko (was man beim Xizang mangels Angeboten wohl eingehen muss). Als ich das erste Mal kurz auf die Auktion schaute, dachte ich tatsächlich, dass der Rahmen eigentlich neu sein muss. So wie er ausschaut und glänzt, wurde der Rahmen garantiert zum Verkauf nochmal aufwändig aufgearbeitet, was ja durchaus legitim ist. Ein Xizang aus dem Alltag heraus (selbst bei schonender Nutzung) wird niemals so glänzen. Bleibt scheinbar also als Bewertungsmaßstab die härteren Gebrauchsspuren (Dellen, tiefe Kratzer, ggfs. auch Oberflächenkorrosion, z.B. durch nachgedunkelte, bräunliche Stellen an den Schweißnähten), an denen man es festmachen kann. Aber eben auch Chainsuck. Hat denn schon mal jemand nach den Kettenstreben beim VK nachgefragt? Jetzt, wo das Stichwort Politur fällt, könnten das auch polish-Reste auf dem Foto sein (hat wohl die Watte nicht gereicht )

Was mir grad noch auffällt, ist der etwas unsauber angeschweißte Abschluss mit dem GT-Logo.
Bei den Xizangs, die ich bisher live sah, sahen die Schweißnähte da deutlich besser aus.
Aber vielleicht nehmen wir das Angebot auch grad zu sehr auseinander und der VK will uns nix böses.


----------



## isnogud (25. Mai 2008)

hallo, eine frage zu diesem LTS, Modell "Schlacht mich aus":
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200226090575&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010
Passt die Kettenstrebe auch an ein 18er LTS, d.h. sind die Hinterbauten bei allen Rahmengrößen baugleich?


----------



## gt-andi (26. Mai 2008)

so viel ich weiß ja.
Der Hinterbau ist bei allen Grössen gleich.



isnogud schrieb:


> hallo, eine frage zu diesem LTS, Modell "Schlacht mich aus":
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200226090575&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010
> Passt die Kettenstrebe auch an ein 18er LTS, d.h. sind die Hinterbauten bei allen Rahmengrößen baugleich?


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (26. Mai 2008)

Jo, passt. Habe Anfang des Jahres den kompletten Hinterbau an meinem 21" (?- die größte Größe  ) mit einem ebensolchen 16" Hinterbau ersetzt. Sind gleich groß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (26. Mai 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LooK-NoW-GT-XIZ...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Und? Wem darf man gratulieren?


----------



## Bastieeeh (26. Mai 2008)

Offenbar jemandem aus Frankreich.



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Und? Wem darf man gratulieren?


----------



## versus (26. Mai 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Und? Wem darf man gratulieren?



das dürfte niemand aus unseren reihen sein, es sei denn der hätte bisher nur in der us/can/fr-bucht gefischt.


----------



## isnogud (26. Mai 2008)

hab ich hier im forum konkurrenten, das LTS betreffend?


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Mai 2008)

die bucht fängt allmählich an mich anzu...:kotz:  ........ 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=180244908376&category0=&fvi=1

ich hasse pushen.  


der mensch ist seit 4 jahren mitglied in der bucht und hat gestern das erste mal geboten.
da finde ich meinen gedanken nicht so aus der luft gegriffen..


----------



## gt-andi (26. Mai 2008)

welches meinst Du denn?




isnogud schrieb:


> hab ich hier im forum konkurrenten, das LTS betreffend?


----------



## alecszaskar (26. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> die bucht fängt allmählich an mich anzu...:kotz:  ........
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=180244908376&category0=&fvi=1
> ...



der war sich wohl öfter unsicher - oder ein nervöser Bieter


----------



## Backfisch (26. Mai 2008)

Es gibt wohl wirklich echte Bieter, die so bieten. Anfänger eben.
Hatte ich auch schon in einer meiner Auktionen. Mir war das extrem peinlich, wahrscheinlich haben auch alle gedacht, ich würde pushen.


----------



## gt-andi (26. Mai 2008)

meinen Glückwunsch zum eben ersteigerten I-Drive.
Ich hoffe Du hegst nicht die Absicht die ganze Bucht aufzukaufen. 


alecszaskar schrieb:


> der war sich wohl öfter unsicher - oder ein nervöser Bieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (26. Mai 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> der war sich wohl öfter unsicher - oder ein nervöser Bieter



.....es gibt halt wirklich Bieter,die in 1 Euro Schritten bieten,und das brauch einem überhaupt nicht peinlich oder sonst was sein......und wenn dann halt einige gleich das schlimmste mutmaßen, und einen öffentlich an den Pranger stellen,muß man da halt drüberstehen....


----------



## alecszaskar (26. Mai 2008)

@gt-andi:hab ich Dir eigentlich das LTS weggeschnappt?
Ich höre auf mit kaufen, wenn ich alles hab. 
Allerdings mit neuem Namen ;-)




spatzel schrieb:


> .....es gibt halt wirklich Bieter,die in 1 Euro Schritten bieten,und das brauch einem überhaupt nicht peinlich oder sonst was sein......und wenn dann halt einige gleich das schlimmste mutmaßen, und einen öffentlich an den Pranger stellen,muß man da halt drüberstehen....


an den Pranger stellen? War davon die Rede? Warum zitierst Du meinen Beitrag und meinst offensichtlich andere?

Sorry....


----------



## gt-andi (26. Mai 2008)

nein, hast Du nicht,
mich interessiert was anderes. owohlichlange mit dem Gedanken beim I-drive gespielt habe.
Abba aufeinmal explodierte ja der Preis gregelrecht.



alecszaskar schrieb:


> @gt-andi:hab ich Dir eigentlich das LTS weggeschnappt?
> Ich höre auf mit kaufen, wenn ich alles hab.
> Allerdings mit neuem Namen ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## alecszaskar (26. Mai 2008)

ich habe nur einmal geboten.
Was wird denn aus Deinem verdellten LTS?
Suchst Du einen neuen Hauptrahmen?


----------



## gt-andi (26. Mai 2008)

ja ma gucken, wieso hast Du was für mich??




alecszaskar schrieb:


> ich habe nur einmal geboten.
> Was wird denn aus Deinem verdellten LTS?
> Suchst Du einen neuen Hauptrahmen?


----------



## Bastieeeh (26. Mai 2008)

Karakoram Elite in 20" rot - hübsches Komplettrad für 359EUR SK + 40EUR Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (26. Mai 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> ja ma gucken, wieso hast Du was für mich??



Meine PN mit Bilder-Link ist endlich raus


----------



## isnogud (26. Mai 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> welches meinst Du denn?



ich meine das, bei dem die sitzstrebe des hinterbaus fehlt. allerdings wird mir beim aktuellen preis schon schlecht...  
dafür das ich nur die kettenstrebe brauche, evtl. noch den Dämpfer, ist das schon ne teure Angelegenheit.
Zumal das Detailfoto der Kettenstrebe welches mir der Verkäufer geschickt hat, recht innigen Kettenblatt-Kontakt aufweist.
egal, mein lts ist schon so lange kaputt, obs jetzt noch ein paar jahre länger rumhängt....


----------



## gt-andi (26. Mai 2008)

da kannich Dir nur beipflichten,
wenn ich seh, zu was für einen Preis das Blaue eben wegegangen ist, mann mann mann.



isnogud schrieb:


> ich meine das, bei dem die sitzstrebe des hinterbaus fehlt. allerdings wird mir beim aktuellen preis schon schlecht...
> dafür das ich nur die kettenstrebe brauche, evtl. noch den Dämpfer, ist das schon ne teure Angelegenheit.
> Zumal das Detailfoto der Kettenstrebe welches mir der Verkäufer geschickt hat, recht innigen Kettenblatt-Kontakt aufweist.
> egal, mein lts ist schon so lange kaputt, obs jetzt noch ein paar jahre länger rumhängt....


----------



## isnogud (27. Mai 2008)

Na vielleicht wirds ja der Arrowhead, will endlich wieder ein GT fahren...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300226838264&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## Kint (27. Mai 2008)

isnogud schrieb:


> Na vielleicht wirds ja der Arrowhead, will endlich wieder ein GT fahren...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300226838264&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020



der ist schonmal verkauft gewesen kürzlich für 85 oder so... scheints als ob da jemand den hals nicht vollbekommt. also ob der sooo günstig wird ?


----------



## spatzel (27. Mai 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> @gt-andi:hab ich Dir eigentlich das LTS weggeschnappt?
> Ich höre auf mit kaufen, wenn ich alles hab.
> Allerdings mit neuem Namen ;-)
> 
> ...



....ich meinte damit nicht dich persönlich,sondern im allgemeinen......ging mir nämlich auch schon so......


----------



## tomasius (27. Mai 2008)

Hola!











http://cgi.ebay.de/Pantera-GT-MTB-1...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Auch mir hat der Nearly-NOS Xizang schlaflose Nächte bereitet.Habe ja erst 1,5.  Der nächste Rahmen kommt bestimmt!  

Tom


----------



## versus (27. Mai 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hola!



   



tomasius schrieb:


> Auch mir hat der Nearly-NOS Xizang schlaflose Nächte bereitet.Habe ja erst 1,5.  Der nächste Rahmen kommt bestimmt!
> 
> Tom



und mir erst  . wäre es ein neueres baujahr gewesen...


----------



## Janikulus (27. Mai 2008)

ist ja wohl ein Rekord das 14,5" STS, oder?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-HANDMADE-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (27. Mai 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ist ja wohl ein Rekord das 14,5" STS, oder?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-HANDMADE-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



naja sondergrößen werden meist immer etwas höher gehandelt als reguläre größen. udn das xtr zug kann man auch schonmal mit 70 - 100  ansetzen. 

trotzdem ein stolzer preis....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich lese das der Vorbesitzer super mit ner 26,8er Stütze statt mit ner 27,2er ausgekommen ist pack ich mir ganz schön an den Kopf bei dem Preis. Jaja, geht alles super, hat der so weggesteckt - STS-Alu ist ja bekannt für die Dauerelastizität...


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese das der Vorbesitzer super mit ner 26,8er Stütze statt mit ner 27,2er ausgekommen ist pack ich mir ganz schön an den Kopf bei dem Preis. Jaja, geht alles super, hat der so weggesteckt - STS-Alu ist ja bekannt für die Dauerelastizität...



hm. vielleicht wusste er einfach nicht was adapterhülse heisst


----------



## GTdanni (28. Mai 2008)

Und gerade ist ein 20 Anni fÃ¼r 516â¬ Ã¼bern Tisch gegangen, wenn ich es nicht verpasst hÃ¤tte, hÃ¤tte ich sicher auch mal geboten. 


http://cgi.ebay.de/Sport_Radsport__...=72:444|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1308 


Cu Danni


----------



## Bastieeeh (28. Mai 2008)

Genau die Auktion wollte ich auch gerade posten. Mannometer, als Anniversary-Vollzahler wÃ¼rde ich mich jetzt richtig Ã¤rgern. Noch ein paar Wochen und die "alten" Zassis werden teurer gehandelt...



GTdanni schrieb:


> Und gerade ist ein 20 Anni fÃ¼r 516â¬ Ã¼bern Tisch gegangen, wenn ich es nicht verpasst hÃ¤tte, hÃ¤tte ich sicher auch mal geboten.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sport_Radsport__...=72:444|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1308
> ...


----------



## Backfisch (28. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mich vorgestern gezwungen, den Rahmen nicht in die Beobachtungsliste aufzunehmen, sonst wäre ich jetzt im Minus.


----------



## Triturbo (29. Mai 2008)

Das GT DHi ist auch fÃ¼r 1800 â¬ ausgelaufen.


----------



## gt-andi (29. Mai 2008)

Hilfe,
rettet einer doch dieses Fahrrad.
Wie kann man nur so ein Schmuckstück verunstalten.
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fully-GT-RTS...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Mai 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> Hilfe,
> rettet einer doch dieses Fahrrad.
> Wie kann man nur so ein Schmuckstück verunstalten.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fully-GT-RTS...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



Meins meins meins, Finger weg, ich wollte schon vor 10 Jahren ein RTS, konnte es mir damals aber nicht leisten.


----------



## gt-andi (29. Mai 2008)

und ich bin mir sicher der hat keine Ahnung welches Schmuckstück er da fährt. Auch noch ein nicht allzu oft anzutreffendes mit Aluschwinge.

Mann oh man es gibt Leute die leiden unter Geschmacksverkalkung.  



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meins meins meins, Finger weg, ich wollte schon vor 10 Jahren ein RTS, konnte es mir damals aber nicht leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (29. Mai 2008)

Das weiss er mit Sicherheit nicht, sonst würde er es nicht so verhunzen.


----------



## gt-andi (29. Mai 2008)

jau stümmt



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das weiss er mit Sicherheit nicht, sonst würde er es nicht so verhunzen.


----------



## gt-andi (29. Mai 2008)

hier ist auch wieder ein sts 1000 in carbon in seltenen 14,5 zoll
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-1000-ds_...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (29. Mai 2008)

Team Avalanche
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Team-Avalanch...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

SK-Preis inkl. Versand


----------



## Kruko (29. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Team Avalanche
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Team-Avalanch...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> SK-Preis inkl. Versand



sieht nach dem kleinen Tom aus.


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meins meins meins, Finger weg, ich wollte schon vor 10 Jahren ein RTS, konnte es mir damals aber nicht leisten.



Auf der linken Seite sieht es nach ner derben Beule im Oberrohr aus, lass dir mal Detailfotos schicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-andi (30. Mai 2008)

derbe Beule, 
na ich weiss nicht. Schau mal auf den Thread Dellen, da haste Beulen.



zaskar76 schrieb:


> Auf der linken Seite sieht es nach ner derben Beule im Oberrohr aus, lass dir mal Detailfotos schicken...


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Mai 2008)

könnte jemand im raum köln dises zaskar abholen und versenden?


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-BLA...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


ein freund von mir würde dann mitbieten.      thx

der david


----------



## chrrup150 (30. Mai 2008)

@ david kann ich machen!


----------



## mountymaus (30. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ein freund von mir würde dann mitbieten.      thx
> 
> der david



Hast du da vielleicht jemanden angestckt???


----------



## Master | Torben (30. Mai 2008)

Zwar keine Auktion aber wer noch schöne GT BMX Laufräder sucht... die sehen mal echt exotisch aus: DA LANG


----------



## mini.tom (30. Mai 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> sieht nach dem kleinen Tom aus.



richtig - das bin ich - da es hier keiner haben wollte    
mfg
tom


----------



## Backfisch (31. Mai 2008)

Wäre nicht gerade ein Ava auf dem Weg zu mir...


----------



## SpeedyR (1. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-GT-DHI-Dow...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Rapid-Transi...yZ106945QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GTdanni (1. Juni 2008)

Hier gibts ein Tachyon im Originalzustand, wenn das mal nicht selten ist. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sport_Radsport__...333&_trkparms=39:1|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (1. Juni 2008)

Ein GT STS 1000 DS "Komplettrad": 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Carbon-DH...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (2. Juni 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-GT-DHI-Dow...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



kannst du das mal bitte im "mal wieder was ganz rares archivieren " ? schön mit bildchen und auktionstext -ö ich denke das sollte man für die anchwelt bewahren... 



GTdanni schrieb:


> Hier gibts ein Tachyon im Originalzustand, wenn das mal nicht selten ist.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sport_Radsport__...333&_trkparms=39:1|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...



mist .. mist ... mist ... mist ... MIST !


----------



## gt-andi (2. Juni 2008)

ich hab das Angebotsende verpasst.
Hast Du es bekommen?



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meins meins meins, Finger weg, ich wollte schon vor 10 Jahren ein RTS, konnte es mir damals aber nicht leisten.


----------



## Kint (2. Juni 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> ich hab das Angebotsende verpasst.
> Hast Du es bekommen?



180  ein schnäppchen. das sind die anbauteile alleine auf ebay wert...


----------



## gt-andi (2. Juni 2008)

mach was drauss,
ich bin gespannt wie es mal aussehen wird.



Kint schrieb:


> 180  ein schnäppchen. das sind die anbauteile alleine auf ebay wert...


----------



## tomasius (2. Juni 2008)

Jetzt wird schon ein hochwertiges Cannondale als GT verkauft.  












http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:de

Da bin ich dran.  

Tom


----------



## tomasius (2. Juni 2008)

Einfach eine Augenweide...  






http://cgi.ebay.de/Raritaet-MTB-Ful...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## Bastieeeh (2. Juni 2008)

Gelbes Zaskar LE von 1997 in 19" - leider etwas runtergekommen vom Lack her






Peru73 hier aus dem Forum ist der Verkäufer...


Ein 16" XCR NOS wird im Classic Basar angeboten






Das Ding war doch neulich bei eBay, oder?


----------



## Kint (2. Juni 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> mach was drauss,
> ich bin gespannt wie es mal aussehen wird.



missverständnis ich habs nicht. nru in anbetracht der tatsachen - ne mag für 50 das sw für 20 der uw füür 10 die vs für 20 der lrs für 50 etc... bei beay verkauft wird, heisst das der rahmen ist für umme. das bezeichen ich als schnäppchen.



tomasius schrieb:


> Einfach eine Augenweide...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Raritaet-MTB-Ful...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Tom




das sieht wie ne 1:1 kopie des roten aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-andi (2. Juni 2008)

anscheinend kommen jetzt alle mit ihren lts aus der Versenkung, in Anbetracht der letzten Preise.
Hier guckt ihr. Ich mien allerdings, daß dies ein 16 Zöller sein könnte, weil das Wippenlager oberhalb des Oberrohres ist.
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-Rahmen-ST...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


quote=Kint;4814086]missverständnis ich habs nicht. nru in anbetracht der tatsachen - ne mag für 50 das sw für 20 der uw füür 10 die vs für 20 der lrs für 50 etc... bei beay verkauft wird, heisst das der rahmen ist für umme. das bezeichen ich als schnäppchen.




das sieht wie ne 1:1 kopie des roten aus....[/quote]


----------



## mini.tom (3. Juni 2008)

Komplette Decore LX 21 Shimano Ausstattung

bandscheibenfreundlicher Vorbau, der eine aufrechtere Position ermöglicht



Alle Teile außer Sattel und Vorbau Original GT

das ist geil           
will ich haben            






würde ich 455km für fahren        



red bull verleiht flügel  



















war ein scherz 
mfg
tom


----------



## alecszaskar (3. Juni 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> anscheinend kommen jetzt alle mit ihren lts aus der Versenkung, in Anbetracht der letzten Preise.



meine Ersteigerung ist es mir auch wirklich wert  
Ich hatte von vornherein nur Interesse an dem Rahmen.
Kein Chainsuck, tiefe Kratzer oder sonstige Mängel.
Fotos folgen.


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

rotes rts:
" neuer Panaracer Mantel und neuer, bandscheibenfreundlicher Vorbau, der eine aufrechtere Position ermöglicht."

silbernes
"bandscheibenfreundlicher Vorbau, der eine aufrechtere Position ermöglicht"

scheint trendy zu sein - sollte ich vielleicht auch mal probieren...

und das XCR 



Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Ein 16" XCR NOS wird im Classic Basar angeboten[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist die ebay verkäuferin / verkäufer morillion der räder im classic basar günstig abgreift und anschliessend bei ebay wieder evrramscht (5 tage nach kauf... ) offensichtlich jetzt mit neuem avatar...


----------



## cleiende (3. Juni 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> und das XCR
> 
> das ist die ebay verkäuferin / verkäufer morillion der räder im classic basar günstig abgreift und anschliessend bei ebay wieder evrramscht (5 tage nach kauf... ) offensichtlich jetzt mit neuem avatar...



Hat der doch schon mit nem YoEddy gemacht.


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. Juni 2008)

60er GT ZR1000 Komplettrad in weiß mit schwarzer 105er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-LE-AL...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Die Ösen für den Flaschenhalter scheinen intakt zu sein.  

Tom


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Hat der doch schon mit nem YoEddy gemacht.



jepp. der /die isses. 


und das ist nicht euer ernst oder ? 

55  für einen 97er lts 1


----------



## GT-Man (4. Juni 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Gelbes Zaskar LE von 1997 in 19" - leider etwas runtergekommen vom Lack her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn´s ein 97er LE wäre, dann hatte der Rahmen eine integrierte Sattelklemme und CNC-Ausfallenden, also muss er älter sein (Rahmennummer???).


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Juni 2008)

Dann bleibt eigentlich nur 1996 übrig - aber waren da die Decals nicht anders? Kann mich nicht mehr recht erinnern. Fakt ist, Gelb war eine Sonderedition (ich dachte die gab's nur 1996). Der Lack hielt aber nicht wirklich lang.


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2008)

hatten die 96er nicht 2-bolt schaltaugen?
ich denke peru weiss schon was er da schreibt!


----------



## Kruko (4. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hatten die 96er nicht 2-bolt schaltaugen?



Schau mal bei Deinem Roten  

Und Peter sagt doch eindeutig, dass es ein 97'er Modell ist. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es ein Zaskar ist und kein Zaskar LE


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

bin natürlich kein KINT, ich kann aber lesen...    

Rahmennummer wie folgt: 0597......., als Mai 1997 gebaut...so viel weiß ich mittlerweile auch  

Wo dann irgendwelche CNC Jobs sein müssen, das klären bitte andere...

Ich wette, die nächste Antwort kommt in spätestens 5 Minuten von Kint     

Ich verkauf das Ding auch ohne "LE"....hab da kein Problem mit....hab ihn halt so damals übernommen

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Kint (4. Juni 2008)

was soll ichn dazu sagen sieht man doch auf den ersten blick dass das ein 97er ohne le ist - an der cantiumlenkung hinterm sitzrohr... 

einschrauben gabs bis einschliesslich 95.


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Juni 2008)

95 gabs aber auch 2 Bolt. Hat mein Zassi (Ink Blue Elox LE)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Juni 2008)

Hi,

na dann ists ja jetzt geklärt...wenn ich check wie man die Auktion ändern kann, dann ändere ich das heute abend...

edit: hier nun das geänderte Angebot:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250254552051

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (4. Juni 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> 95 gabs aber auch 2 Bolt. Hat mein Zassi (Ink Blue Elox LE)



Ich denke Kint war einfach mal wieder überarbeitet bei seinem letzten Satz...


----------



## Kint (5. Juni 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ich denke Kint war einfach mal wieder überarbeitet bei seinem letzten Satz...



exkat ich meinte two bolt bis einschliesslich 95...


----------



## GT-Man (5. Juni 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass es ein Zaskar ist und kein Zaskar LE



Rischtisch, nur dass alle nochmal den Unterschied (CNC) sehen:


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. Juni 2008)

HA! Da isser wieder! Ich frage mich, wie oft der das Ding noch an seine "Kumpels" verkaufen will...







Die 700Euro SK hab ich ihm erstmal verdorben - nicht, dass da noch jemand einen Fehler macht...


----------



## salzbrezel (5. Juni 2008)

> Rischtisch, nur dass alle nochmal den Unterschied (CNC) sehen:


Aber man muss ja auch nochmal erwähnen, dass die herkömmliche Sattelstüzenbefestigung mit dem Schnellspanner einfach viel praktischer (und auch wesentlich haltbarer) ist.


----------



## versus (5. Juni 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> HA! Da isser wieder! Ich frage mich, wie oft der das Ding noch an seine "Kumpels" verkaufen will...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich darf mal aus der letzten (negativen) bewertung für dieses avalanche zitieren:

"VORSICHT : Ware nicht erhalten! ich soll nochmals weitere 450  zahlen !"

ausserdem gibt es noch eine positive für das selbe bike:

"Top Abwicklung, alles bestens."

  zum kotzen sowas...


----------



## chrrup150 (5. Juni 2008)

und schwupps isses, ohne gebot beendet!!!


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte heute den Verkäufer angeschrieben und daraufhin schrieb er zurück, dass sein Account gehackt worden sei (die 5 Euro SK Auktion) und er nun, nach der negativen Bewertung heute vormittag, keine Lust mehr hat. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist das Rad mittlerweile zum 4. Mal angeboten worden. Einmal für um 400 Euro, einmal für um 300 Euro, einmal für 5 Euro Sofortkauf und zum letzten Mal heute. Ist schon sehr fragwürdig das ganze...


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Juni 2008)

wie für mich gemacht........


http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Felgen-m...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Juni 2008)

Ich denke mal das werden auch andere sagen        



Davidbelize schrieb:


> wie für mich gemacht........
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Felgen-m...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mini.tom (5. Juni 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wie für mich gemacht........
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Felgen-m...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



david - du willst einen lrs mit felgenmuttern ???? ????
viel glück ich bin nicht dabei versprochen  
mfg
tom


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Juni 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> david - du willst einen lrs mit felgenmuttern ???? ????
> viel glück ich bin nicht dabei versprochen
> mfg
> tom



    ich gehe mal davon aus,das das eine umschreibung für speichennippel ist.


----------



## mini.tom (5. Juni 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus,das das eine umschreibung für speichennippel ist.



biste dir da ganz sicher - ich würde ihn nochmal fragen - vielleicht gibs ja noch ein leckerlie dazu  
aaaaaaaahhhhhhh achso      
nicht jeder kennt speichennippel  
mfg
tom


----------



## Raze (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

auf die Gefahr hin, daß das schon einmal gepostet wurde: 

*Lightning 16 Zoll*

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LIGHTNING-16...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Juni 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> *Lightning 16 Zoll*



Pssssst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (7. Juni 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Pssssst





wir brauchen unbedingt einen "diesen link bitte nicht in den auktionswarnungsfread posten"-fred....


----------



## Janikulus (7. Juni 2008)

ohhhhhhh jaaaaaaaaa gerade eine Zusage vom Verkäufer bekommen  :


----------



## alf2 (7. Juni 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Pssssst



Genau das was ich auch sagen wollte!


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. Juni 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Genau das was ich auch sagen wollte!



Käse! Immer weiter so Raze! Ich bin für mehr Transparenz - wem was gehört geht hier alle etwas an.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Glückwunsch, sieht ja riesig aus...welche Größe??

VG
Peter



Janikulus schrieb:


> ohhhhhhh jaaaaaaaaa gerade eine Zusage vom Verkäufer bekommen  :


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. Juni 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...sieht ja riesig aus...welche Größe??



60cm oder gar 62? Viiiieeel zu groß für dich...


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> 60cm oder gar 62? Viiiieeel zu groß für dich...



 ein glück auch für mich. 
@janikulus:herzlichen glückwunsch zu diesem sahnestückchen


----------



## Janikulus (8. Juni 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Glückwunsch, sieht ja riesig aus...welche Größe??
> VG
> Peter



danke danke, ist ein 56er, wie mein zr1000, sollte also passen
Freu mich drauf, muss aber noch 2 Wochen drauf warten...


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. Juni 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wie für mich gemacht........
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Felgen-m...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem









Glückwunsch an ... ähm ... ich komm gerade nicht drauf ... Excel-Liste is auf'm anderen Rechner...! Wie auch immer - das war ja ein richtiger Schnapper...


----------



## alecszaskar (9. Juni 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an ... ähm ... ich komm gerade nicht drauf ...


das glaub ich Dir nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. Juni 2008)

glückwunsch auch von mir. schön, dass die schmuckstücke auch aufgesogen werden konnten  



Bastieeeh schrieb:


> das war ja ein richtiger Schnapper...



ein scherz, oder ? knapp 300 euro für einen gebrauchten (felgenbrems-) lrs sind in diesem fall zwar okay, aber sicher kein schnapper!


----------



## Kint (9. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> glückwunsch auch von mir. schön, dass die schmuckstücke auch aufgesogen werden konnten
> 
> ein scherz, oder ? knapp 300 euro für einen gebrauchten (felgenbrems-) lrs sind in diesem fall zwar okay, aber sicher kein schnapper!



100%ige zustimmung.


----------



## alecszaskar (9. Juni 2008)

ein Schnäppchen war es sicher nicht.
Die roten "Felgenmuttern" müssen getauscht werden und das umspeichen kommt noch dazu.
Ansonsten freut sich mein Ur-Zaskar über die Vereinheitlichung.
Danke euch für die Glückwünsche. Ich saß gestern im Flieger und habe gehofft, dass ich den LRS zu einem "akzeptablen" Preis ersteigern werde.


----------



## versus (9. Juni 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Die roten "Felgenmuttern" müssen getauscht werden



     



alecszaskar schrieb:


> "akzeptablen"



das ist das richtige wort  

zum ur-zassi sicher top!


----------



## alecszaskar (9. Juni 2008)

zur Erklärung:


mini.tom schrieb:


> david - du willst einen lrs mit felgenmuttern ???? ????
> viel glück ich bin nicht dabei versprochen
> mfg
> tom





Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus,das das eine umschreibung für speichennippel ist.


dafür auch die "Anführungsstriche". Steht sogar in der Auktionsbeschreibung. Ist also nicht hier enstanden.

@davidbelize: ich hoffe Du bist mir nicht böse. Den LRS hatte ich schon vor Deinem Posting unter Beobachtung.


----------



## GT-Man (9. Juni 2008)

Also das Modell kenne ich nicht:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Mountain-B...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Juni 2008)

ein lrs zum preis eines ..y...e....... war zu teuer für mich.

herzlichen glückwunsch dem neuen besitzer.


----------



## Janikulus (12. Juni 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ohhhhhhh jaaaaaaaaa gerade eine Zusage vom Verkäufer bekommen  :



tja, das wird leider nichts. Der Verkäufer meinte es gäbe noch ein höheres Gebot, obwohl er mir schon zwei Tage zuvor zugesagt hatte und ich eigentlich schon zahlen wollte. Das Geschäft war eigentlich abgemacht  so ist das halt, ziemlich unsportlich...
Was soll's, ich habe ja noch genug Bikebaustell... hämm ...Projekte


----------



## versus (12. Juni 2008)

schöne schei$$e !!!
war das bei ebay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaoZu (12. Juni 2008)

ein ausgepriesenes 97er zassi was in meinen Augen keins ist, oder? zumindest kein 97er

Drück mich


----------



## Deleted61137 (12. Juni 2008)

Ist eindeutig ein Zaskar LE von '97 nur eben nicht 15" sondern ich schätze mal 12,5"(?).


----------



## Janikulus (12. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> schöne schei$$e !!!
> war das bei ebay?



nein leider nicht, war bei einem Onlineanzeiger, eben nur mit direktem Kontakt und keine Kaufmöglichkeiten wie bei ebay.
Um den Rahmen ist es schade, die Record Gruppe wäre für mich eh übertrieben gewesen.


----------



## versus (12. Juni 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> die Record Gruppe wäre für mich eh übertrieben gewesen.



für wen nicht ? ich habe aber trotzdem grossen spass mit meiner


----------



## Bastieeeh (12. Juni 2008)

Nachdem nun auch die zweite Chance vorbei ist "ohne Umstände" an ein passendes Schaltauge aus Alu zu kommen, frag ich einfach mal in die Runde, wer von euch noch etwas passendes hat. Knappe 40 Euro für ein Schaltauge ist mir doch ein bisschen zu viel. Wenn sich durch euren Fundus nichts ergibt, würde ich eine Bestellung bei BETD oder www.derailleur-hangers.com organisieren. Interessierte melden sich dann bei mir - aber ich vertrau wie schon gesagt auch euren unerschöpflichen Pool an Ersatzteilen. 

Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Juni 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Nachdem nun auch die zweite Chance vorbei ist "ohne Umstände" an ein passendes Schaltauge aus Alu zu kommen, frag ich einfach mal in die Runde, wer von euch noch etwas passendes hat. Knappe 40 Euro für ein Schaltauge ist mir doch ein bisschen zu viel. Wenn sich durch euren Fundus nichts ergibt, würde ich eine Bestellung bei BETD oder www.derailleur-hangers.com organisieren. Interessierte melden sich dann bei mir - aber ich vertrau wie schon gesagt auch euren unerschöpflichen Pool an Ersatzteilen.
> 
> Grüße - Sebastian







hier hier hier...........

hab isch schaltauge für diese bahl burnischhht zaskahr oder wie die heisst.
isst sohgar noch indie tüte.


melde dich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masta2006 (12. Juni 2008)

Wieder kein GT. http://cgi.ebay.de/26er-Mountainbik...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (12. Juni 2008)

"die einzige macke ist..." und dann folgt eine Aufzählung...


----------



## Janikulus (12. Juni 2008)

den hatten wir doch schon mal:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1000-Carb...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## salzbrezel (13. Juni 2008)

Die Horstlink-Aufnahmen vom Rahmen sehen bei mir ganz anders, nämlich viel filigraner aus. Hat er da rumgeschweist?


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Juni 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Ist eindeutig ein Zaskar LE von '97 nur eben nicht 15" sondern ich schätze mal 12,5"(?).



Nö, ist ein späterer Zaskar LE, 97 war ein Rohr statt CNC zwischen den Kettenstreben...


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Juni 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Die Horstlink-Aufnahmen vom Rahmen sehen bei mir ganz anders, nämlich viel filigraner aus. Hat er da rumgeschweist?



wer auktionstexte lesen kann ist klar im vorteil..........


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. Juni 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Nö, ist ein späterer Zaskar LE, 97 war ein Rohr statt CNC zwischen den Kettenstreben...




Stimmt! Hab den Verkäufer gefragt um es genau zu wissen und es ist ein 1298xxxx!


----------



## gremlino (14. Juni 2008)

***hüstel***
in eigener Sache, hab ne Dainese Safety Jacke, XTR Kettenblätter+Rockring bei ebay und Kleinteile wie STX Cantis und nen Drill Instrucktor im Bikemarkt
http://cgi3.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=gremlino
***hüstel***


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Juni 2008)

cleiende!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZR-1-0-Frame...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> cleiende!!!!!!!!!



ich würde mal sagen, dass der ihm zu gross (58cm) ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (14. Juni 2008)

Gehört zwar nicht wirklich hier rein, ich schreib es aber trotzdem.

Sagt mal hier bei der Auktion tickten (Auktion ist schon beendet) wohl ein paar Leute nicht mehr ganz richtig?!? 

Syncros Kettenblatt 46Z

Ein Kettenblatt? Ohne Kurbel? FÜR 124 EURO?!?  

War dieser slayer3333 nicht auch hier aus dem Forum? Leute gibt's ...


----------



## cleiende (14. Juni 2008)

Danke Peru73,

aber ..... zu gross.


----------



## GT-Man (15. Juni 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Ist eindeutig ein Zaskar LE von '97 nur eben nicht 15" sondern ich schätze mal 12,5"(?).



Der Verkäufer nannte mir die Rahmennummer: 12981893, also ein 1998er.


----------



## Raze (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

hier ein XIZANG

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140241185104

mit Scheibenbremsen. Auf was für Ideen man kommen kann... 

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juni 2008)

Raze, ich seh da ne Accu-Trax, aber kein Xizang. Falscher Link?


----------



## Raze (15. Juni 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Raze, ich seh da ne Accu-Trax, aber kein Xizang. Falscher Link?



Hallo,

es ist ja noch früh am Morgen, Du mußt halt richtig hinschauen  

Einen schönen Sonntag

raze


----------



## oldman (15. Juni 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ein XIZANG
> 
> ...



die bilder sind leide kagge, die ausstattung finde ich nicht soo berauschend (full xtr...), aber der scheibbremsadapterist mal genial,wenn auch nicht filigran.
ich habe da eine vision.... evtl doch am xizang hinten scheibe?
gehe in mich


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Juni 2008)

Hi,

kapier ich jetzt zwar nicht, denn der Rahmen der an gt-heini ging war auch ein 56 C-C. 

"This is size 58. It measures 56cm (center to center)" heißt doch, dass es ein GT 56er ist...und die fahrt ihr doch???? Oder versteh ich was falsch??? Mein rotes 56er Zr aus Frankreich, dass grad von Tigersclaw verkauft wird misst sich genauso wie der Verk. es beschreibt, und das war ja ein 56er...

Hab jetzt grad am Lotto mobistar nachgemessen, aufm Aufkleber 54 cm => Center to top Oberrohr aber 56cm..

Klärt ihr mich auf???????????????????????? Suchst Du jetzt nen 54er nach GT Maß???


Viele Grüße
Peter



cleiende schrieb:


> Danke Peru73,
> 
> aber ..... zu gross.


----------



## Deleted61137 (15. Juni 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer nannte mir die Rahmennummer: 12981893, also ein 1998er.




Schrieb ich doch schon eine Seite vorher im vorletzten Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

kann ich Dir gerne erklären.
Mein 56er misst gute 55 M-M, okay, wäre aber noch kein Problem.
Interessant wird die Schrittfreiheit des angebotenen ZR 1.0: 32,75 inches = 83,2 cm (bei 1inch = 2,54cm). Selbst gerundet bei 1in=2,5cm wären es 82 cm.
Und mein Rad hat 80,5 cm Schrittfreiheit.
Ich habe einfach Bedenken hier die zu große Katze im Sack zu kaufen.
Dank für die Mühe.
Gruss,


cleiende


----------



## versus (15. Juni 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann ich Dir gerne erklären.
> Mein 56er misst gute 55 M-M, okay, wäre aber noch kein Problem.
> ...



okay, da mein 2000er gestern ausgefahren wurde und gerade hier neben mir steht, habe ich auch mal mass genommen:

mitte - mitte: 55,5
standover: 82cm
angegebene rahmengrösse: 56cm

also eine mischung aus cleiendes und verkäufers angaben.

grundsätzlich hast du, peter, aber schon recht. ich hatte die massangaben nicht sooo genau gelesen.


----------



## Raze (15. Juni 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ... der scheibbremsadapterist mal genial,wenn auch nicht filigran...



Hallo,

nicht filigran ist gut, die Kiste zieht beim Freihändigfahren nach links, so massiv ist das Teil... 

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Juni 2008)

Hi,

hmmmmmmmm, hab mich halt gewundert weil bei meinen Rahmen IMMER 1,5 bis 2 cm von der Mitte bis zum Oberrohr addiert werden mussten, siehe eben den Lotto Rahmen....

da bräuchte der Christoph ja dann wirklich nen 54er nach GT Maß...

dass Du ihn nicht kaufst wenn die Größe nicht 100% stimmt ist dann natürlich klar!

Viele Grüße
Peter



cleiende schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann ich Dir gerne erklären.
> Mein 56er misst gute 55 M-M, okay, wäre aber noch kein Problem.
> ...


----------



## oldman (15. Juni 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht filigran ist gut, die Kiste zieht beim Freihändigfahren nach links, so massiv ist das Teil...
> 
> Viele Grüße raze



man kriegt das erheblich netter hin, filigran und hübsch.... ich setze mal einen CAD begabten Knecht darauf an. Mal schaun was er fabriziert...
Das wäre sooo endgail, meine Xizang Fuhre endlich komplett scheibenbebremst!


----------



## Janikulus (15. Juni 2008)

rettet das Xizang:

http://www.troc-velo.com/velos-vtt-cross-country-gt-xizang-1-1-121452.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. Juni 2008)

wollte mal fragen, ob das rote lts hier gelandet ist

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320261146630&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

sieht aber irgendwie so aus, als ob der verkäufer ih selbst ersteigert hat...

UND die selbe frage zu den BEIDEN bravados, die zum spottpreis von 327 über den tisch gingen  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120270722200&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

leider hatte keins von beiden meine grösse


----------



## cleiende (16. Juni 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> man kriegt das erheblich netter hin, filigran und hübsch.... ich setze mal einen CAD begabten Knecht darauf an. Mal schaun was er fabriziert...
> Das wäre sooo endgail, meine Xizang Fuhre endlich komplett scheibenbebremst!



Denk aber dran daß die ganzen Kräfte in die filigrane Sitzstrebe gehen.


----------



## oldman (16. Juni 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Denk aber dran daß die ganzen Kräfte in die filigrane Sitzstrebe gehen.



das koennte man ja filigran nach unten hin abstuetzen....?


----------



## Spacefrog (16. Juni 2008)

Die beiden Bravados waren schonmal drin. Damaliger Startpreis 199. Wollte keiner haben. Soll einer die eBay Logik mal verstehen.......


----------



## cleiende (16. Juni 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> das koennte man ja filigran nach unten hin abstuetzen....?



Du weisst aber schon daß beim Xizang die streben heftig flexen. Wenn Du die mit dem Adapter gegenseitig verspannst baust Du u.U. eine Sollbruchstelle auf. Frag lieber erstmal nen Rahmenbauer.


----------



## oldman (16. Juni 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon daß beim Xizang die streben heftig flexen. Wenn Du die mit dem Adapter gegenseitig verspannst baust Du u.U. eine Sollbruchstelle auf. Frag lieber erstmal nen Rahmenbauer.



hmmm, ich werde mal jemanden aus der ehemaligen morati schmiede konsultieren. ist ja auch nicht soo brandeilig


----------



## divergent! (16. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen, ob das rote lts hier gelandet ist
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320261146630&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (16. Juni 2008)

auch schön, wobei das "dark pörpel" nicht so meine farbe wäre. 

diese selbst-bietere geht manchmal schon etwas auf die nerven...


----------



## divergent! (16. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> auch schön, wobei das "dark pörpel" nicht so meine farbe wäre.
> 
> diese selbst-bietere geht manchmal schon etwas auf die nerven...





naja die farbe juckt mich weniger. ich will daß ja eh anders machen, deshalb sind mir auch kratzer und so egal.

meine ups berechnungsseite geht nicht sonst könnte ich mal schauen was versand so kostet. bei fed ex biste mit 200 dollar dabei 

denk aber mal das geht auch halb so teuer.

ist haltnur ärgerlich wegen 1 euro.


----------



## versus (16. Juni 2008)

mein letzter rahmen aus den staaten hat 75 dollar versand gekostet.
war usps, soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (16. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> UND die selbe frage zu den BEIDEN bravados, die zum spottpreis von 327 über den tisch gingen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120270722200&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
> 
> leider hatte keins von beiden meine grösse



Ich wette die sind auch nirgens hingegangen, die waren schon mal mit genau dem gleichen Text drinnen und gingen damals sogar für mehr weg!


----------



## divergent! (16. Juni 2008)

ich hab mal beim verzweifelten schnorcheln diese sachen rausgepickt. zwar alles in usa aber sicher hier und da interessant:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Bikes-Passag...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aluminum-GT-Bik...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-EDGE-AERO-TT...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-GT-STS-150...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-iDrive-XCR-M...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1991-GT...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-all-terra-mo...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-DRIVE-1-0-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und schrecklich amerikanisch verbastelt 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-Full-Sus...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


ihr merkt ich habe grad langeweile


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190230241167&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

94er in blau/türkis eloxiert, 
leider 18 zoll  

falls jemand einen türkisenen 94er in 16 oder 14,5 zoll verkaufen möchte oder jemand kennt der einen hat - ich zahle höchstpreise!!!
ist mit abstand meine lieblings zassi farbe


----------



## versus (17. Juni 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> 94er in blau/türkis eloxiert,
> leider 18 zoll



ist doch ne super grösse


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ist doch ne super grösse



  will abr einen in 16 zoll !!! 18er sind als spaßmobil etwas zu groß finde ich 
wenn ich doch nur das blau eloxierte hätte


----------



## versus (17. Juni 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> will abr einen in 16 zoll !!! 18er sind als spaßmobil etwas zu groß finde ich
> wenn ich doch nur das blau eloxierte hätte



  ich dachte dabei auch nicht unbedingt an dich


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ich dachte dabei auch nicht unbedingt an dich




hehe  viel glück mit der auktion!


----------



## Tiensy (18. Juni 2008)

GT STS Lobo Rahmen in M (erneut bei Ebay.co.uk)... Wahrscheinlich nur noch als Rahmendeko zu benutzen:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Lobo-STS-F...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oldman (18. Juni 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> GT STS Lobo Rahmen in M (erneut bei Ebay.co.uk)... Wahrscheinlich nur noch als Rahmendeko zu benutzen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Lobo-STS-F...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ja, deko... leider
der typ schreibt einen ziemlichen unsinn, von wegen 2 komponentenkleber, etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombo (18. Juni 2008)

Nicht aus ebay, aber auch ganz nett. Was müsste man denn für so etwas anlegen, suche was für meine Freundin. Mit ihr fahre ich eh nur Waldwege oder so also keine Abfahrten, das RTS würde ihr da gut stehen. Denke mal die Gabel wird sich eh schon verabschiedet haben bei dem Alter der Rest wie Dämpfer und Lager müssten ja einigermaßen funktionieren.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/118325


----------



## Backfisch (18. Juni 2008)

Soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen habe, funktionierte die Federung eines RTS schon ab Werk nicht besonders. 

Kauf ihr lieber einen 16" Zaskar Team... ähem...  oder sowas.


----------



## ceee (20. Juni 2008)

ein großes Kara:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180255686735

Chris...


----------



## harke (20. Juni 2008)

ceee schrieb:


> ein großes Kara:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180255686735
> 
> Chris...



:kotz:


----------



## Backfisch (20. Juni 2008)

pssst


----------



## versus (20. Juni 2008)

psssst...

entweder biergeschwängerter freudentaumel nach dem 1/4-finale, oder trollalarm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Juni 2008)

Hi,

leider muss man davor nimmi warnen....

Schweinerei sowas....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220246283451&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (20. Juni 2008)

arrrrggghhh... das wäre er gewesen !!!


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. Juni 2008)

Großes rotes Ricochet

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-RICOCHET-TRI...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## oldman (21. Juni 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Großes rotes Ricochet
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-RICOCHET-TRI...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-



*KINT, das ist Dein Rahmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Backfisch (21. Juni 2008)

USA only. aber für den SK lohnt es sich, so einen Forward-Account bei einem amerikanischen Postdienstleister einzurichten.

@Kint: Falls man nur mit US-Account bieten kann, sag Bescheid. Ich hab einen.


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> @Kint: Falls man nur mit US-Account bieten kann



Gibt es sowas neuerdings bei Egay? Hab ich noch nie erlebt...


----------



## versus (22. Juni 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190230241167&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
> 
> 94er in blau/türkis eloxiert,
> leider 18 zoll
> ...





versus schrieb:


> ist doch ne super grösse





versus schrieb:


> ich dachte dabei auch nicht unbedingt an dich





dr.juggles schrieb:


> hehe  viel glück mit der auktion!



    

mein nächstes sollte ja eigentlich aus stahl sein, aber das blaue hat es mir schon immer angetan


----------



## Backfisch (22. Juni 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas neuerdings bei Egay? Hab ich noch nie erlebt...



Du kannst ja den Bieterkreis einschränken, unter anderem gibt es eine Option "nur Bieter aus Ländern zulassen, in die ich versende". Diese Option sollte man nutzen. Erspart einem z.B. negative Bewertungen wenn irgendjemand aus Timbuktu was ersteigert, obwohl man klar geschrieben hat "nur EU-Versand".


----------



## hoeckle (22. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mein nächstes sollte ja eigentlich aus stahl sein, aber das blaue hat es mir schon immer angetan


 
glückwunsch !!!  wird aber auch zeit, daß der liebsten ein gt aufbaust und dann noch so ein schönes....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Juni 2008)

Hi, 

auch von mir ein Glückwunsch!!

Ich bin schon gespannt wie an diesem Rahmen rote Parts aussehen! Wenigstens ein paar Tupfer können wir doch erwarten, oder???

VG

Peter



hoeckle schrieb:


> glückwunsch !!!  wird aber auch zeit, daß der liebsten ein gt aufbaust und dann noch so ein schönes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. Juni 2008)

danke, danke! ich denke das eine, oder andere rote teilchen wird sich vielleicht schon dran wiederfinden ;-)

@feri: die liebste beharrt immer noch auf ihrem marin - tststs...


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Juni 2008)

na die rote moby hab ich noch.


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Juni 2008)

Glückwunsch auch von mir. Diese Farbe kommt in meiner "Willichirgendwannauchmalnochhaben"-Rangliste direkt nach dem Elox-grün vom Laxerone.


----------



## Spacefrog (23. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub wir haben Bravado Wochen bei eBay, zwei davon dürfte bekannt sein.....



http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Bravado-Damen...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Bravado-Herre...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Bravado-Mount...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-BRAVADO-MTB-n...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (23. Juni 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> na die rote moby hab ich noch.



mal sehen welchen durchmesser ich brauche (27,0/27,2). 
ggf. komme ich da auf dich zurück 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch von mir. Diese Farbe kommt in meiner "Willichirgendwannauchmalnochhaben"-Rangliste direkt nach dem Elox-grün vom Laxerone.



so ging es mir auch, nur dass der blaue noch vor dem grünen kommt


----------



## divergent! (24. Juni 2008)

zwar mit knülle..hier zeigt sich wieder der vorteil von alu gegenüber plaste:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1-Rahmen-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

schade daß ich jetzt einen rahmen hab sonst würde ich da evtl.zuschlagen


----------



## colombo (24. Juni 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> zwar mit knülle..hier zeigt sich wieder der vorteil von alu gegenüber plaste:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1-Rahmen-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> schade daß ich jetzt einen rahmen hab sonst würde ich da evtl.zuschlagen



hm, war der nicht schon mal drin? 
ich persönlich würde mit so etwas nicht fahren wollen, hält bestimmt...aber so wie das aussieht möchte ich nicht wissen "was denn dran ist am "Mythos LTS"." 

ist wohl eher wie nen ersatzteilspender.


----------



## divergent! (24. Juni 2008)

diese beiden sachen sind nochgeil werden aber preislich sicher den geldbeutel sprengen...meinen jedenfalls

http://cgi.ebay.com/Precision-Bille...kparms=72:552|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paul-Precision-...kparms=72:552|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

der umwerfer ist soooooo geil


----------



## Radlerin (25. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube, ich sollte mir auch mal ein Zaskar anschauen... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-14-alu...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (25. Juni 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich sollte mir auch mal ein Zaskar anschauen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-14-alu...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




und falls nich......sohnemann hat im august jeburtstag und es ist an der zeit..........sag bescheid....


----------



## mountymaus (25. Juni 2008)

Wir haben erst mal genug an Bikes.......


----------



## Radlerin (25. Juni 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> und falls nich......sohnemann hat im august jeburtstag und es ist an der zeit..........sag bescheid....



Ich hab mal ne Besichtigung mit dem Käufer vereinbart, auf den Fotos erkennt man ja kaum was. Dann überleg ich mir, ob ich meinen mir selbst gegebenen Schwur, in diesem Jahr nix neues mehr zu kaufen, übern Haufen werfe...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2008)

Vergiss Deinen Schwur, Du kaufst ja nix neues, sondern was altes


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Vergiss Deinen Schwur, Du kaufst ja nix neues, sondern was altes



"Keine neuen Bikes mehr, Schatz. Versprochen!"



Muss ich mir merken.


----------



## Stemmel (25. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> "Keine neuen Bikes mehr, Schatz. Versprochen!"
> 
> 
> 
> Muss ich mir merken.



Diesen Schwur habe ich Manni abverlangt und was passierte? ICH habe gekauft... Und nun schon wieder er... Wo soll das noch hinführen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (26. Juni 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Vergiss Deinen Schwur, Du kaufst ja nix neues, sondern was altes



 

Ich schau's mir heute Abend mal an...


----------



## divergent! (27. Juni 2008)

ob das jetzt unbedingt an ein gt muss sei dahingestellt aber irgendwie interessant:

http://cgi.ebay.de/UBI-Federgabel-1...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (27. Juni 2008)

2 Trikots Größe L von 1994 - eins mit Autogrammen (Rey, Kromer, Stromberg) - im Set








Sind mir leider zu klein. Ich hoffe auf einen fairen Kampf - und nicht so eine FEIGE VERARSCHE wie bei den letzten XL-Trikots von GT in der Bucht, die nur "KURZ" gelistet waren...

Entschuldigt Leute, aber das musste sein...


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2008)

ist da

http://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-GT-TEAM...ryZ22173QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

jemand dran? würden sich gut zu meinem 94er schätzchen machen ;-)


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2008)

noch was: hier gibts ein wirklich tolles, poliertes  xcr1000 in grösse s/m ab 999

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XCR-1000-Gr-S...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mountymaus (28. Juni 2008)

Wir haben keinen Platz mehr.....


----------



## divergent! (28. Juni 2008)

gerade entdeckt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Stahlrahmen-R...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-Float-RC-Dae...yZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-LE-...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomasius (28. Juni 2008)

> No Shipping Available


 






http://cgi.ebay.com/18-Speed-GT-Dar...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mal sehen, vielleicht hilft ja gutes Zureden. Bin da auf jeden Fall dran. 

Tom


----------



## Backfisch (29. Juni 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-LE-...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ein BB Avalanche ist doch eigentlich aus Alu, nicht aus Gold... 

Vielleicht sollte ich meins doch nicht fahren sondern in den Tresor packen.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ein BB Avalanche ist doch eigentlich aus Alu, nicht aus Gold...



 wie meinsten das jetze? wegen dem preis?
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (29. Juni 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wie meinsten das jetze? wegen dem preis?
> gruß



Für das Geld habe ich schon ein Zaskar Rahmen von 1997 bekommen. Auf jedenfall schon jetzt (Stand 161 Euro  ) zu viel.


----------



## versus (29. Juni 2008)

161 euro für ein ava le in dem zustand finde ich definitiv nicht zu viel.
ich habe zwar auch schon ein 98er zassi für das geld geschossen, aber das war auch definitiv ein super-schnapper!
ein bb avalanche le sieht man eher seltener als den grossen bruder.

wie schreibt man derzeit: my 2 cent ?!


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juni 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Für das Geld habe ich schon ein Zaskar Rahmen von 1997 bekommen. Auf jedenfall schon jetzt (Stand 161 Euro  ) zu viel.



aaha...ok


----------



## Backfisch (29. Juni 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wie meinsten das jetze? wegen dem preis?
> gruß




Ja.

Wobei man sagen muss, dass Avalanches mittlerweile seltener als Zaskars sind und man sich von dem Gedanken verabschieden muss, dass das Topmodell Zaskar immer zwingend teurer sein muss als das Avalanche, das einen niedrigeren Neupreis hatte.

Ist bei Autos ja auch so, der ehemalige Billigporsche 916 erreicht in Topzustand heute Mondpreise.



versus schrieb:


> 161 euro für ein ava le in dem zustand finde ich definitiv nicht zu viel.



Es wäre mir es vielleicht auch wert, aber mein ein Jahr älteres Ava hat im selben Zustand die Hälfte gekostet.

Aber da hatte ich wohl Glück.


----------



## Bastieeeh (29. Juni 2008)

Für 252 Euro ist das Avalanche nun rausgegangen... die Bieter müssen verrückt sein!


----------



## Backfisch (29. Juni 2008)

Vergesst Aktien... macht in GTs!


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Vergesst Aktien... macht in GTs!



so siehts aus


----------



## Radlerin (30. Juni 2008)

Wohnt jemand Nähe Lohra???

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juni 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Wohnt jemand Nähe Lohra?



leider nein (266km weg in jena)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (30. Juni 2008)

tja gut 300 von nmb


----------



## Tiensy (3. Juli 2008)

96er LTS Thermoplast Rahmen in 16" fÃ¼r 470â¬ Sofortkauf:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-LTS-Therm...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Juli 2008)

Info in eigener sache das sich im bikemarkt niemand gemeldet hat.

ab heut abend 22 15  in der bucht.
GT ZASKAR LE RAHMEN in Cosmic Sunrise


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/4/2/6/_/large/_DSC5800.jpg


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Juli 2008)

hallo! wieviel willste denn für den rahmen haben??
gruß alex


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Juli 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Info in eigener sache das sich im bikemarkt niemand gemeldet hat.
> 
> ab heut abend 22 15  in der bucht.
> GT ZASKAR LE RAHMEN in Cosmic Sunrise
> ...




welch glück der rahmen bleibt im forum und ist somit weg.


----------



## oldschooler (4. Juli 2008)

david, wär schön gewesen, wenn du mal meine pm beantwortet hättest...

bikemarkt?! wer kuckt da denn rein....? gibt doch extra den verkaufsthread....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (5. Juli 2008)

500 Euro für'n Zaskar Expert-Rahmen von 2006...?!?


----------



## kingmoe (5. Juli 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> 500 Euro für'n Zaskar Expert-Rahmen von 2006...?!?



Und er hat ihn auch schon gebraucht gekauft! Top-Angebot


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juli 2008)

ein backwoods in 20'' von 2000

http://http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-BACKWOODS-MOUNTAINBIKE-HERREN-SEHR-GUTER-ZUSTAND_W0QQitemZ300236672484QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein GT dh-lenker

http://http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Downhilllenker-620mm-27mm_W0QQitemZ170234319568QQihZ007QQcategoryZ85114QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juli 2008)

und nochwas:

http://http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Team-MTB-FOX-32-RL-Race-Face-Evolve-XC-11-2Kg_W0QQitemZ310064367978QQihZ021QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-MTB-ALUMINIUM-HOCHGLANZ-KULT_W0QQitemZ160257435298QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://http://cgi.ebay.de/Nur-vom-Feinsten-GT-I-DRIVE-2-0-Costom-made-MTB_W0QQitemZ290243608454QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (6. Juli 2008)

Deine Links sind vermurkst.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Deine Links sind vermurkst.



na son scheiß! dann gebt halt bei ebay GT u fahrrad ein


----------



## Backfisch (6. Juli 2008)

Purple!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gelbe Karakoram Gabel
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-Fahrradga...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

passend für alle gängigen MTBs 
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Sattelstuetze...ryZ77607QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (6. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> na son scheiß!



Editier einfach das erste http:// weg, oder geht das nicht mehr?




aggressor2 schrieb:


> dann gebt halt bei ebay GT u fahrrad ein



Mach ich manchmal mehrmals täglich


----------



## versus (6. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Purple!



lila


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Editier einfach das erste http:// weg, oder geht das nicht mehr?



probiermers aus...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Retro-Vorbau-CroMo-silber-Top_W0QQitemZ120278150282QQihZ002QQcategoryZ85115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Backfisch schrieb:


> Mach ich manchmal mehrmals täglich



tja ja...so is das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juli 2008)

so gehts


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juli 2008)

ne neue starrgabel mit kratzern:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-USA-Starrgabel-1-1-8-Ahead-ungefahren_W0QQitemZ180260002122QQihZ008QQcategoryZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein neues bmx-kettenblatt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Bikes-BMX-Kettenblatt-39-Zaehne-ALU-CNC-gefraest_W0QQitemZ310063060504QQihZ021QQcategoryZ100243QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein altes bmx-kettenblatt: http://cgi.ebay.de/OLDSCHOOL-BMX-GT-Kettenblatt-80er-Jahre-RAR_W0QQitemZ130236548649QQihZ003QQcategoryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein alter bmx sattel:
http://cgi.ebay.de/OLDSCHOOL-BMX-GT-SATTEL-80er-Jahre_W0QQitemZ130236522316QQihZ003QQcategoryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein cruiser:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Kustom-Cruiser_W0QQitemZ280243295759QQihZ018QQcategoryZ74468QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein trikot:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Trikot-langarm-Shimano-Rock-Shox-Nutter-Butter-GT-Gr-XL_W0QQitemZ270252902450QQihZ017QQcategoryZ66106QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein zaskar in S mit ner komischen farbe:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Rahmen-alt_W0QQitemZ150266291269QQihZ005QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

teile fürs lts: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-STS-Buchsen-Schrauben-zum-Daempfer-bzw-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ230267641714QQihZ013QQcategoryZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-STS-Buchse-Schraube-zum-Daempfer-bzw-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ230267647816QQihZ013QQcategoryZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-STS-Travel-Chips-zur-Daempferaufnahme_W0QQitemZ230267639504QQihZ013QQcategoryZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/RockShox-Super-Deluxe-mit-Zug-Druckstufe-fuer-GT-LTS_W0QQitemZ230267619310QQihZ013QQcategoryZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und ein roter lts rahmen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Kult-Fully-Rahmen-GT-LTS_W0QQitemZ320271257049QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein schaltauge:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Schaltauge-Typ-2-LTS-STS-Zaskar-Lobo-i-drive_W0QQitemZ360068024274QQihZ023QQcategoryZ77613QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein i-drive team rahmen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-I-Drive-Team-Rahmen-STS-Lobo-Zaskar_W0QQitemZ320268745951QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein GT flatbar:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Lenker-Top-Zustand-Retro-Kult_W0QQitemZ330250340502QQihZ014QQcategoryZ85114QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nochmal das zaskar team:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Team-MTB-FOX-32-RL-Race-Face-Evolve-XC-11-2Kg_W0QQitemZ310064367978QQihZ021QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

2 team scream aufkleber:
http://cgi.ebay.de/2-AUTHENTIC-GT-TEAM-SCREAM-FRAME-STICKER-DECALS_W0QQitemZ160258307675QQihZ006QQcategoryZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein tequesta:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-TEQUESTA-26-Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ150267660086QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein i-drive 2.0:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Nur-vom-Feinsten-GT-I-DRIVE-2-0-Costom-made-MTB_W0QQitemZ290243608454QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

u ein älteres zaskar:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-MTB-ALUMINIUM-HOCHGLANZ-KULT_W0QQitemZ160257435298QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nu reichts


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Juli 2008)

das u-brake zassi hat ne schöne rahmennummer.


----------



## versus (6. Juli 2008)

ähm versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber der thread ist eigentlich nicht so gedacht, dass jedes bmx-kettenblatt hier gepostet werden soll.
ursprünglich hat er mal dazu gedient auf gefakte, oder falsche deklarierte gt-bikes aufmerksam zu machen und davor zu warnen evtl. ein plagiat, oder ein zaskar zu kaufe, das eigentlich ein outpost ist.
inzwischen geht es hier eher darum interessantes, begehrtes, oder kurioses. ok ? 



aggressor2 schrieb:


> ne neue starrgabel mit kratzern:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-USA-Starrgabel-1-1-8-Ahead-ungefahren_W0QQitemZ180260002122QQihZ008QQcategoryZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ein neues bmx-kettenblatt:
> ...


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ähm versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber der thread ist eigentlich nicht so gedacht, dass jedes bmx-kettenblatt hier gepostet werden soll.
> ursprünglich hat er mal dazu gedient auf gefakte, oder falsche deklarierte gt-bikes aufmerksam zu machen und davor zu warnen evtl. ein plagiat, oder ein zaskar zu kaufe, das eigentlich ein outpost ist.
> inzwischen geht es hier eher darum interessantes, begehrtes, oder kurioses. ok ?



mist...sorry da war ich wohl etwas übereifrig dann überlass ich das mal wieder den experten
p.s. aber könnte man ein bmx kettenblatt nich an nen singlespeeder schrauben?
gruß


----------



## versus (7. Juli 2008)

ist ja  *NICHT * so gemeint, dass das hier nur eine "experten"runde werden soll. nur eben auch kein sammler für ALLE gt-auktionen


----------



## Backfisch (7. Juli 2008)

Da fehlt ein "nicht", glaub ich.


----------



## versus (7. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Da fehlt ein "nicht", glaub ich.



ups, jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ist ja  *NICHT * so gemeint, dass das hier nur eine "experten"runde werden soll. nur eben auch kein sammler für ALLE gt-auktionen



alles klar. für mich is halt alles von GT interessant
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2008)

und ein roter lts rahmen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Kult-Fully-Rahmen-GT-LTS_W0QQitemZ320271257049QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


den rahmen hat der vor ein paar wochen schonmal drin gehabt.

ich wurde dort um 1 euro überboten und jetzt verkauft der den wieder. daq gibts eigentlci hbei ebay die option...an den nächsten bieter angebot machen.sein spaßbieter satz ist somit unter garantie nicht ernst gemeint

sowas kann ich leiden


----------



## Backfisch (7. Juli 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> die option...an den nächsten bieter angebot machen



Kennt nicht jeder.


----------



## Backfisch (7. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ein zaskar in S mit ner komischen farbe:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Rahmen-alt_W0QQitemZ150266291269QQihZ005QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Da ist ja nicht nur die Farbe komisch. Was soll das sein?


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Da ist ja nicht nur die Farbe komisch. Was soll das sein?



wieso? was is da anders als an nem (eventuell) richtigen zaskar? 
die endkappe ist gerade, das gusset sieht ok aus.
obwohl das sattelklemmmass ist sehr merkwürdig u das schaltauge sieht auch nicht genietet o verschraubt aus. hmmm...


----------



## Backfisch (7. Juli 2008)

Ja, das Sitzrohrdurchmesser meine ich. Aber evtl ist das der Außendurchmesser, also die Angabe, welche Klemmschelle man am Umwerfer braucht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Juli 2008)

5 Jahre alt, aber mit U-Brake
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-TEQUESTA-26-M...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ja, das Sitzrohrdurchmesser meine ich. Aber evtl ist das der Außendurchmesser, also die Angabe, welche Klemmschelle man am Umwerfer braucht.



möglich...dann bleibt noch die farbe.


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Juli 2008)

Sieht nach Ur-Zaskar aus. Mit U-Brake und noch ohne austauschbares Schaltauge.
Irgend ein Schmierfink hat sich da wohl ordentlich ausgetobt. Nichts, was ein wenig Abbeizer und Luster Laces (und viiiiiiiiiiiiel Geduld) nicht retten könnte.

Bin mal gespannt was das Gerät kosten wird.


----------



## baldur75 (7. Juli 2008)

Hat sich dann wohl als Pantera enpuppt


----------



## Backfisch (7. Juli 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> 5 Jahre alt, aber mit U-Brake
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-TEQUESTA-26-M...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Der hat noch was vergessen:

Üblicherweise werden bei diesen Angeboten die DM-Neupreise "mal zwei" als Euro-Neupreise angegeben.


----------



## Backfisch (7. Juli 2008)

baldur88 schrieb:


> Hat sich dann wohl als Pantera enpuppt



Wurde wohl mal nach dem klauen umlackiert... oder im Suff. 

Irgendwo gibt es einen Thread mit einer Aufzählung von Nicht-Zaskars mit geradem OR-Abschluss. Steht das Pantera AL dabei? Die Fotos aus der Auktion sollten gesichert werden, um evtl. mal Fake-Zaskars zu entlarven... Aber ihr macht das schon  bei mir geht sowas irgendwann im Datenmüll unter.


----------



## baldur75 (8. Juli 2008)

Hab auf meinem Pantera nun übrigens auch Zaskar - Decals drauf 

Kleiner Scherz am Rande, sowas würde ich mich nie wagen.
Dann doch eher blank lassen und den Betrachter rätseln lassen!!!


----------



## tomasius (8. Juli 2008)

Passt doch! Meine Zaskars tragen auch Outpost Schrifzüge. 

AWESOME NOS! 







http://cgi.ebay.com/AWESOME-NOS-GT-...236788562QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130236788562


Edge Ti! 






http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Edge-Titaniu...258869401QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160258869401


Zaskar mit runder Kappe! 






http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-LE-16...236682428QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130236682428


Tom


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Juli 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> AWESOME NOS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach du ******* das purple zaskar is ja der hammer!
aber das wird doch schweine teuer...
wär aber ne investition wert


----------



## kingmoe (8. Juli 2008)

Modernes Zeitfahrzeug (Rahmenset) in USA:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110268514330


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ach du ******* das purple zaskar is ja der hammer!
> aber das wird doch schweine teuer...
> wär aber ne investition wert



haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (8. Juli 2008)

der purple is aber 16" , oder?

ich hab schon angefangen zu träumen


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Juli 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> haben will




puhhhh gott sei dank ist der nur lila.

wär der grün musste ich meine seele verkaufen.

es gibt ja leute hier im forum die haben den grünen und melden sich vielleicht ja mal.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Juli 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> der purple is aber 16" , oder?
> 
> ich hab schon angefangen zu träumen




ja der is 16. erkennt man ja leicht am abfallenden oberrohr , außerdem ist die 16 eingraviert 

echt lustig wieviele leute ihre rahmen falsch einstellen weil sie es nicht wissen. habe letzt auch nen alu polierten rahmen in 16 zoll gekauft den der verkäufer als 18er eingestellt hatte.nachdem ich ihn darauf hinwies er solle doch mal am dropout nachschauen verfluchte er den händler der es ihm als 18er verkauft hat.

@david  ... du hast dein cosmic sunrise rahmen auch erst als 16er eingestellt du schuft! habe schon geträumt 

gibts hier evtl jemanden der interesse an einem 97er zaskar le rahmen in ball burnished 14,5 zoll hat?zustand ist makellos.wäre auch noch ne judy sl dabei in gelb. wäre fast nur an einem tausch interessiert gegen 16 zoll in purple oder türkis 

ride on


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Juli 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> gibts hier evtl jemanden der interesse an einem 97er zaskar le rahmen in ball burnished 14,5 zoll hat?zustand ist makellos.
> 
> ride on



da tät mich mal ein preisbeispiel interessieren!


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Juli 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> da tät mich mal ein preisbeispiel interessieren!




will kein geld, wie gesagt würde mich ein tausch sehr glücklich machen.
evtl behalt ichs auch als trial/dirt schlampe.
aber gegen ein purple oder eisblauen/türkisen rahmen in 16 ist es deiner.


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ach du ******* das purple zaskar is ja der hammer!
> aber das wird doch schweine teuer...
> wär aber ne investition wert



der nette verkäufer aus hiroshima will 1200 dollar als sofortkaufpreis für den rahmen. 
bezweifle mal stark dass der rahmen regulär so viel einfährt, so pervers geil er auch ist  weiß im moment echt nicht ob mir purple oder türkis elox besser gefällt


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. Juli 2008)

*Zaskar '98, blau, 18"*

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-fra...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


*GT Bar Ends*

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RETRO-GT-BAR-...ryZ56194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Juli 2008)

Zaskar Türkis elox, leider wieder mal viel zu groß 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-zaskar-LE-im-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (10. Juli 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> *Zaskar '98, blau, 18"*
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-fra...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-



Achtung, der Besitzer hat es teilweise klarlackiert und will das "Werk" noch vollenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

endlich mal wieder Titan in der Bucht...

LIGHTNING unter falscher Flagge:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110269745925&fromMakeTrack=true

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ...
> u ein älteres zaskar:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-MTB-ALUMINIUM-HOCHGLANZ-KULT_W0QQitemZ160257435298QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> nu reichts



401 ??? was isn da los gewesen??


----------



## Melnibone (13. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> 401 ??? was isn da los gewesen??



Ich hoffe, das hast du positiv gemeint!? Ich bin nämlich der Glückliche. 
Hab mir endlich meinen Jugendtraum erfüllt und mir`n Zassi zugelegt.  
Konnte den Preis erst gar nicht fassen, als ich den Zuschlag bekommen habe. Oder was meint Ihr?
Freue mich jedenfalls, nachdem ich vor kurzem dieses klasse GT-Forum entdeckt habe, endlich auch mein eigenes ball-burnished zu haben. Mein bisheriges Alltagsrad war "nur" ein Karakoram, was mir aber bisher immer gute Dienste geleistet hat.
Hoffe, vielleicht mal künftig Eure Hilfe/Meinungen in Anspruch nehmen zu können, wenn das ein oder andere Teil getauscht werden soll.
Bis dahin viele Grüße aus B!


----------



## Bursar (13. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/eldler-GT-Alurah...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Was sagt ihr zu der Lackqualität? Mir scheint, da scheint's ein bißchen durch.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Juli 2008)

War def. positiv gemeint, guter Preis für nen Ur Zassi Komplettrad!

Viel Spaß damit!

Peter



Melnibone schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das hast du positiv gemeint!? Ich bin nämlich der Glückliche.
> Hab mir endlich meinen Jugendtraum erfüllt und mir`n Zassi zugelegt.
> Konnte den Preis erst gar nicht fassen, als ich den Zuschlag bekommen habe. Oder was meint Ihr?
> Freue mich jedenfalls, nachdem ich vor kurzem dieses klasse GT-Forum entdeckt habe, endlich auch mein eigenes ball-burnished zu haben. Mein bisheriges Alltagsrad war "nur" ein Karakoram, was mir aber bisher immer gute Dienste geleistet hat.
> ...


----------



## zaskar-le (13. Juli 2008)

Melnibone schrieb:


> Hab mir endlich meinen Jugendtraum erfüllt und mir`n Zassi zugelegt.  Bis dahin viele Grüße aus B!



Nachbarschaftliche Glückwünsche und willkommen im BB-Club!

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juli 2008)

Melnibone schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das hast du positiv gemeint!? Ich bin nämlich der Glückliche.





peru73 schrieb:


> War def. positiv gemeint, guter Preis für nen Ur Zassi Komplettrad!



*hust* sorry *hust* 
das is ja n komplettbike. stimmt
da beweist es sich wieder. erst denken dann schreiben.
viel spass damit
gruß


----------



## oldschooler (13. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200237519203

wirklich ein 18"? sieht so winzig aus im vgl. zu meinem19er...


----------



## versus (13. Juli 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> wirklich ein 18"?



sicher nicht! bei einem 55er oberrohr.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Juli 2008)

Siehe Zitat unten, 46 cm bis OK Sattelrohr!!!!! Also definitv keine 18er!

"Hallo, der Rahmen ist ein 1997er. Rahmenhöhe Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr 46cm oder 18 Zoll Grüße

VG
Peter




oldschooler schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200237519203
> 
> wirklich ein 18"? sieht so winzig aus im vgl. zu meinem19er...


----------



## Backfisch (14. Juli 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200237519203
> 
> wirklich ein 18"? sieht so winzig aus im vgl. zu meinem19er...



Mein 96er Ava hat 18" und 51 oder 52cm von Mitte TL bis Oberkante SR.


Bin mal gespannt, wie die Auktion abgeht, ich tippe auf 270.


----------



## HimoRoyden (14. Juli 2008)

WoW, der Frame ist ja blitzeblank und zudem mit den roten Decals. Ein Prachtstück. Ich tippe auf knappe 250. 

Hätt ich Geld im Überfluss, müssten wir uns drum streiten


----------



## Backfisch (14. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Hätt ich Geld im Überfluss, müssten wir uns drum streiten



Nicht mit mir: Ich habe für meinen weniger als die Hälfte bezahlt, von den Decals hat Feinzo noch einen Satz für ein paar $ und ausserdem gefallen sie mir nicht


----------



## tomasius (14. Juli 2008)

Schöner Zustand! 







http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Zaskar-Rahme...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## Boramaniac (14. Juli 2008)

GT Avalanche LE Rahmen

Schaltauge fehlt, RH 16zoll. Farbe ist kugelpoliert


----------



## Backfisch (14. Juli 2008)

Hohe Versandkosten und fehlendes Schaltauge? Der wird günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (14. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Hohe Versandkosten und fehlendes Schaltauge? Der wird günstig.



16" - welche Höhe wäre denn das? Ich bin 1,73 groß. 
Und Lüneburg könnt' ich persönlich weg holen...


----------



## Backfisch (14. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mal 46cm Mitte TL bis Oberkante Sitzrohr.

Ich bin ca. 1,78 und baue mir so ein ähnliches in 18" auf.

Aber check erstmal ob Du so ein Schaltauge irgendwo herbekommst und was es kostet.


----------



## Boramaniac (14. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Aber check erstmal ob Du so ein Schaltauge irgendwo herbekommst und was es kostet.



Hmm, vielleicht hat ja einer der Hardcore-GT-Insider eine Idee oder 
gar eines in seinem Fundus, dass er veräußern würde/könnte/wollte.


----------



## tomasius (14. Juli 2008)

Hier:






http://derailleurhanger.com/

Hier:






http://pilo.co.il/

Und hier:






http://cgi.ebay.com/New-GT-Bike-Der...ryZ42329QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Juli 2008)

Oder hier:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...n=&vonSuche=1&suchOption=&suchWert=schaltauge


----------



## tomasius (14. Juli 2008)

Den hatte ich ja ganz vergessen! 

Tom


----------



## HimoRoyden (14. Juli 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Den hatte ich ja ganz vergessen!
> 
> Tom



OMG...schlechte Zeiten waren das... Epple, will mich da jemand ver....?


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. Juli 2008)

Etwas aus dem Bikemarkt


*LTS in 20"*

-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/121441/cat/46 <-


*Zaskar*

-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/121104/cat/53 <-


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Juli 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> AWESOME NOS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (15. Juli 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Etwas aus dem Bikemarkt
> 
> 
> *LTS in 20"*
> ...



Zum Glück für meine bereits bestehenden Projekte, meinen Platz in der Garage, mein Konto und nicht zuletzt meine Ehe: Beide zu groß.


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Juli 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> GT Avalanche LE Rahmen
> 
> Schaltauge fehlt, RH 16zoll. Farbe ist kugelpoliert



u vom gleichen typen noch ein RTS team


----------



## Janikulus (15. Juli 2008)

Vergewaltigtes Xizang nun in F Bucht zu haben:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/VTT-GT-XIZANG-Ti...yZ134249QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das WAR ein Schnäppchen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160258869401ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## Janikulus (15. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> WoW, der Frame ist ja blitzeblank und zudem mit den roten Decals. Ein PrachtstÃ¼ck. Ich tippe auf knappe 250â¬.



Bravo! gut getippt!

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-LE-...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (15. Juli 2008)

Es ist einfach verrückt.


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>



preis war eigentlich ok für die schönheit! 
wenn ich den monat nicht mein auto in die werkstatt hätte bringen müssen...mh  wenns ein türkiser gewesen wäre hätt ich schulden gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. Juli 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> preis war eigentlich ok für die schönheit!



ich finde den preis auch nicht sooo übertrieben, denn der zustand war top.



dr.juggles schrieb:


> wenns ein türkiser gewesen wäre hätt ich schulden gemacht.



einen türkisen avalanche wirst du kaum finden


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Juli 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Oder hier:
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...n=&vonSuche=1&suchOption=&suchWert=schaltauge




oder hier bei mir......


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Juli 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> preis war eigentlich ok für die schönheit!





versus schrieb:


> ich finde den preis auch nicht sooo übertrieben, denn der zustand war top.



aber das hat mir gezeigt dass diese rahmen für mich in der näheren zukunft absolut unerreichbar sind
gruß


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ich finde den preis auch nicht sooo übertrieben, denn der zustand war top.
> 
> 
> 
> einen türkisen avalanche wirst du kaum finden



ich bezog den post auf den nos zaskar purple rahmen! nicht auf das ball burnished ava le - ich weiß doch selber dass es keine türkisen avalanches gab, also volker 
250 find ich für den ava ein wenig übertrieben, auch wenn er in absolutem topzustand war.


----------



## versus (15. Juli 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich weiß doch selber dass es keine türkisen avalanches gab



na klar! den  hattest du gesehen ?


----------



## Backfisch (16. Juli 2008)

Carbon im Classic Basar!


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Carbon im Classic Basar!


Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall verdammt heiss....


----------



## Backfisch (16. Juli 2008)

Und die Grösse passt... 

Hoffentlich kommt so ein Angebot nochmal im nächsten Jahr, wenn die Garage fertig ist...


----------



## tomasius (16. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GT-I-Drive-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## versus (16. Juli 2008)

wow! sehr schick!!!
aber ich kann mir doch nicht noch eins auf halde legen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (16. Juli 2008)

... und ich überlege auch schon. 

Habe bei ihm vor einigen Wochen schon die GT (Taiwan) Nabe gekauft. Lief alles problemlos.
Er hatte übrigens auch die schwarzen GT Griffe für unschlagbare 1,13.  






Habe mich gerade schon damit eingedeckt. 

Tom


----------



## tomasius (18. Juli 2008)

... auch er ist mal wieder hier gelandet: 






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110269745925&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=001

Tom  D)


----------



## oliversen (18. Juli 2008)

GLUECKWUNSCH!!! Der Preis ist selbst mit Versand und Zoll noch mehr als fair. Meines Wissens nach ist das erst der dritte Lightning im Forum. Dagegen sind die ganzen 20th, xizang's und psyclone's ja schon "Massenware"

oliversen


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juli 2008)

glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## hoeckle (18. Juli 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... auch er ist mal wieder hier gelandet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


oliversen schrieb:


> GLUECKWUNSCH!!! Der Preis ist selbst mit Versand und Zoll noch mehr als fair. Meines Wissens nach ist das erst der dritte Lightning im Forum. Dagegen sind die ganzen 20th, xizang's und psyclone's ja schon "Massenware"
> 
> oliversen


 

pahhhh - billiger taiwanschrott.....  darf ihnen das ruhig sagen herr nosmasius - ich bin enttäuscht und erwarte die angabe ihrer kontonummer.....


----------



## versus (18. Juli 2008)

sauber tom !    

ich hatte vor dem schlafen gehen schon einen betrag eingegeben, und ihn dann doch wieder gelöscht 

freut mich, dass er hier gelandet ist.


----------



## tomasius (18. Juli 2008)

Danke, danke! 

@oliversen: Genau! Ich wollte endlich mal keine Massenware haben. Ein Xizang hat fast wirklich jeder hier.

@hoeckle: Ihre Sticheleien sind wirklich nicht angemessen.  Wir haben halbe-halbe gesagt, also wird das Xizang und das Lightning auch sauber halbiert und dann zusammengeschweißt. 

So wie das Halb und halb vom Metzger:






@versus: Schön, dass du vor dem Schlafengehen noch eine gute Tat vollbracht hast. 

Mist, es ist ja gar kein Xizang!  - Schon wieder ein Fehlkauf.

bot... 






http://cgi.ebay.com/55-CM-GT-RAGE-R...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Tom


----------



## mini.tom (18. Juli 2008)

hi tommi 
auch von mir glückwunsch zu dem schönen teil
da müssen wir mal drüber reden 
wolltest du da nicht was tauschen fat und so 
der würde mir ja perfekt passen - du weisst schon 
mfg
tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Juli 2008)

Hier ein grüner Zaskar, leider defekt:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZASKAR-FRAME...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (21. Juli 2008)

*Zaskar '99 in rot und 20"*

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZASKAR-20-in...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


*Zaskar '97 in Elox-Grün und 18" (DEFEKT)*

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZASKAR-FRAME...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


*Seltenes GT Trikot in XL*

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RETRO-GT-DOWN...hash=item190237511600&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318 <-


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Juli 2008)

Tja, schön das er jetzt 27,2 dabei schreibt aber ich hatte vor längerer Zeit mal ne Diskussion mit ihm wegen der zu dünnen XTR-Stütze. Aber da ja so viele Leute der Meinung sind das 0,2mm nix aus ausmachen...

Edit: ich hab das Foto vom Komplettrad mal rausgenommen da ich keine Ahnung von Bildrechten habe...


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Juli 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Tja, schön das er jetzt 27,2 dabei schreibt aber ich hatte vor längerer Zeit mal ne Diskussion mit ihm wegen der zu dünnen XTR-Stütze. Aber da ja so viele Leute der Meinung sind das 0,2mm nix aus ausmachen...



der schöne rahmen is durch ne falsche stütze kaputt gegeangen?? och nee o?...


----------



## HimoRoyden (21. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> der schöne rahmen is durch ne falsche stütze kaputt gegeangen?? och nee o?...



Tja, Glück hat wer Maschinenbau studiert und Geräte Entwickelt...  0,2mm Spiel sind schlechter als 1cm Spiel...mit 1cm funktioniert es erst garnicht. _Das System schützt sich sozusagen selber vor Idioten_  Sorry, nix für ungut - nur so ein Spruch. 
Aber niemals sowas machen und Downhill fahren. LEBENSGEFAHR. Ist der Sack erst mal gerissen, baumelt da alles durch die Gegend. Garnichschöndasist


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Aber niemals sowas machen und Downhill fahren. LEBENSGEFAHR. Ist der Sack erst mal gerissen, baumelt da alles durch die Gegend. Garnichschöndasist



ich will doch nich hoffen dass du da aus eigener erfahrung sprichst o?


----------



## HimoRoyden (22. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich will doch nich hoffen dass du da aus eigener erfahrung sprichst o?



 

zum Glück nicht. Hab nur mal einen 127 g Lenker aus Alu montiert. Das war mir eine Lehre... Aber so muss man halt mal schmerzhaft lernen, dass die eine oder andere Idee Sch... ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (22. Juli 2008)

"Ich wünscht ich wär ein Zaskar"

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-LX-...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ist für mich eindeutg keiner. Runder Oberrohrabschluss, Taiwan-Rahmennummer und 7005 Alu


----------



## Backfisch (22. Juli 2008)

Er wollte ein vermeintliches BB-Zaskar weiss pulvern?


----------



## Boramaniac (22. Juli 2008)

Für die etwas größer als ich gewachsenen unter uns:

GT ZR-4000 Road Bike Frame 56cm






oder 

GT I-Drive 5 1.0 - Frame and Extras - 18"


----------



## Backfisch (22. Juli 2008)

24" Zassi
http://cgi.ebay.com/LooK-NOW-Rare-2...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Raze (23. Juli 2008)

XIZANG


in der USA Bucht. Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, ich kann mich da aber auch täuschen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150273555721&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## GT-Man (23. Juli 2008)

War das letzte US-made XCR i-drive-Modell nicht das "Team" von 2001??? Das hier sollte wohl ein Pacific-Tawain-Modell sein:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-GT-Idrive...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juli 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> War das letzte US-made XCR i-drive-Modell nicht das "Team" von 2001??? Das hier sollte wohl ein Pacific-Tawain-Modell sein:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-GT-Idrive...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



text: 





> Insbesondere den Umwerfer (Shimano Deore XT) kann ich für diesen Rahmen empfehlen, da durch die Konstruktion des Rahmens auch eine besondere Konstruktion des Umwerfers benötigt wird.


 
aber er trägt ja allg recht dick auf...


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> text:



Er meint den Top Swing Umwerfer.



aggressor2 schrieb:


> aber er trägt ja allg recht dick auf...



Ist ja auch okay, so lange es korrekt ist.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Er meint den Top Swing Umwerfer.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist ja auch okay, so lange es korrekt ist.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. Juli 2008)

War das ein GT und wenn ja, welches Modell?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270255335145&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2008)

Sieht aus wie z.B. ein Talera.


----------



## HimoRoyden (23. Juli 2008)

Männer und Frauchen, das Xizang wär ne echte Sünde wert. Zu schade zum fahren, zu gut zum rumstehen. Ich hätt so gern ein Xizang.........  

Bei welchem Preis liegen den Frames wenn einer zu haben ist??


----------



## Boramaniac (24. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr die hier schon auf der Pfanne hattet:

GT Edge Titanium Road Frame and Fork 56cm






 999.-$
Ships to: Worldwide






und noch ein GT Titanium Xiang


----------



## Backfisch (26. Juli 2008)

Gelber Stahl mit altem Logo... im Classic Basar
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=348824


----------



## mini.tom (26. Juli 2008)

hi 
http://cgi.ebay.de/mtb_W0QQitemZ290...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
wer macht denn sowas ???
aber die kurbel ist schon schön ;-)
mfg
tom


----------



## divergent! (26. Juli 2008)

gerade entdeckt. herrliche farbe...und ein aluhinterbau!!!

ich brauch sowas.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-Handgearb...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juli 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> gerade entdeckt. herrliche farbe...und ein aluhinterbau!!!
> 
> ich brauch sowas.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-Handgearb...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




na dann viel glück beim bieten


----------



## zaskar-le (26. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> ...das Xizang wär ne echte Sünde wert. [...] Ich hätt so gern ein Xizang.... Bei welchem Preis liegen den Frames wenn einer zu haben ist??



Nicht ganz leicht zu beantworten. Die letzten Auktionen haben aber gezeigt, dass man unter EUR 500,00 wohl nur mit extrem viel Glück einen brauchbaren Rahmen abbekommt. Je nach Zustand, Größe und Präsentation gehen die derzeit hoch bis ca. EUR 1.000,00. In gutem gebrauchten Zustand solltest Du inzwischen aber schon ca. EUR 650,00 bis 775,00 einplanen. Lightnings gehen manchmal (aber nicht immer) deutlich drunter weg; hier gehts los ab ca. 350,00 (mit Glück). Wie gesagt, meine Beobachtungen. Ausreißer gibts immer wieder.

Aber: es lohnt sich!


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. Juli 2008)

*Tandem*

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Crestline-Dy...ryZ56192QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-

*93er(?) Avalanche*

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-School-1996...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <- 

*GT Racing Suit, kurzarm*

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Team-Demarch...ryZ22685QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-

*GT Racing Suit, langarm*

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Team-Demarch...ryZ22685QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-

*Zaskar LE in blau*

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/AWESOME-LOOK-GT...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-

*Neue Weste*

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/new-w-oTags-De-...yZ158991QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-

*Zaskar in 14,5"*

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/LooK-NOW-GT-ZAS...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> na dann viel glück beim bieten




ne bieten tuh ich nicht.

1. ich hab eins in lila ( bauen geht voran...freu )

2. zu groß

3. ich brauche nur den aluhinterbau

hat niemand sowas rumliegen?


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juli 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> ne bieten tuh ich nicht.
> 
> 1. ich hab eins in lila ( bauen geht voran...freu )
> 
> ...



hhmmm...naja viell landets ja doch hier im forum


----------



## kingmoe (27. Juli 2008)

Hat der Schwamm auch dieses Schnäppchen aufgesogen?!

Ungefahrenes, großes Edge Rahmenset für 130,- Taler 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220258087577


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juli 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Hat der Schwamm auch dieses Schnäppchen aufgesogen?!
> 
> Ungefahrenes, großes Edge Rahmenset für 130,- Taler
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220258087577



schöne beschreibung


----------



## Backfisch (29. Juli 2008)

bling bling


----------



## alecszaskar (30. Juli 2008)

sicher hier schon bekannt:

GT Avalanche
Warum steht da eigentlich NOS in dem Anzeigen Titel?
zum 3. oder 4. Mal eingestellt?

Hier mal die Bewertungen zu den bisherigen "VerkÃ¤ufen":

I won it, asked an invoice from the seller and never got it. Not reliable at all	
06.06.08 19:09
GT Avalanche Shimano XT,NOS,Vintage, RaritÃ¤t ! (Nr.250239079496)

VORSICHT : Ware nicht erhalten! ich soll nochmals weitere 450 â¬ zahlen !	
05.06.08 10:05
GT Avalanche Shimano XT,NOS,Vintage, RaritÃ¤t ! (Nr.250239075323)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube, dies ist das VIERTE mal, das er versucht das Rad loszuwerden.

Schade um dieses wirklich schöne Rad, das hätte ich wirklich gerne als Blauen Zwilling zu meinem Weissen.




Aber, ganz ehrlich, 700 Euro ist einfach überzogen. Und "normal" ersteigern kann man es wohl nicht. Schade um das wirklich tolle Rad!


----------



## kingmoe (30. Juli 2008)

So, da ich ja bekanntermaßen der größte Auktionen-Verpasser vor dem Herrn bin (selber Schuld, ich könnte ja snipen...), muss ich mal wieder rumheulen und fragen:

Wer hat das schwarze Ruckus zum Ultra-Schnapper-Kurs gekauft?! 

Wenn es nicht hier gelandet ist, bricht mir das Herz gleich doppelt, denn das wäre eher das doppelte Wert gewesen und ist für mich bisher DAS Schnäppchen 2008:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150273037604

Ich wollte mind. 600 bieten. Klar, der Aufbau ist ...ähm... gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber das Bike hätte man eh zerlegt und einige Teile vekloppt..


----------



## Backfisch (30. Juli 2008)

Schönes Ding... wieso war mir das nicht aufgefallen? 

Vielleicht hat er es, er suchte so ein ähnliches.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (30. Juli 2008)

Der andy1 bietet im Classic Basar ein GT an: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=348824

Was für ein Modell ist das? Habe noch nie ein GT MTB mit komplett innen verlegtem Bremszug gesehen, kannte bisher nur die "halboffene" Groove Tube Variante.


----------



## minhang (30. Juli 2008)

Sieht mir nach nem Timberline 90 oder früher aus. Groove tube gabs erst ab 92 wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Mein Karakoram elite von 91 hatte noch innen verlegte Züge.


----------



## alecszaskar (30. Juli 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Und "normal" ersteigern kann man es wohl nicht. Schade um das wirklich tolle Rad!



Doch da war schon jemand auf Verderberkurs 
Auktion steht bei 1,00 Euro.


----------



## tofu1000 (1. August 2008)

Avalanches scheinen ja inzwischen tatsächlich einen besseren Kurs als manch Zaskar aufzuweisen....... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140251433997&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004
 Warum passiert so was immer wenn kein Geld da ist?!?!


----------



## aggressor2 (1. August 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Avalanches scheinen ja inzwischen tatsächlich einen besseren Kurs als manch Zaskar aufzuweisen.......
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140251433997&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004
> Warum passiert so was immer wenn kein Geld da ist?!?!



da hab ich mich auch in den ar*** gebissen
der hätte wunderbar zu meinem blauen zaskar team gepasst und ein retroprojekt ist ja auch was feines aber leider leider hab ich das auktionsende verschlafen
das war ein superschnäppchen


----------



## GT-Man (2. August 2008)

Ein GT-Shirt für "nur 111,11$:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-BiCYCLES-BMX...yZ158991QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Melnibone (2. August 2008)

111,11$ ?
Ist ja fast(!) geschenkt...  

Aber mal was leckeres:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Chris-Kin...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (2. August 2008)

ein wunderschöner LTS Spin Rahmen  :
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-team-moun...ryZ98083QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem

98er (SN sagt 97) Zaskar !!!NEU!!! in 16"
http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-GT-Zaskar-Ra...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und ein 99er Xizang Team in 18"...
http://cgi.ebay.de/gt-xizang-mounta...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122


----------



## aggressor2 (2. August 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> und ein 99er Xizang Team in 18"...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/gt-xizang-mounta...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122



keine sereinnummer beim xizang?


----------



## Kruko (2. August 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht

STS aus Polen

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Carbon-Fi...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bilder gibt es nur per Mail. Vielleicht muss er noch das passende Rad suchen


----------



## Backfisch (2. August 2008)

Suchte nicht jemand eine 26,8er Stütze?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Retro-Teile-Pake...22|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Allerdings ist sie arg ramponiert (Zickzack).


----------



## Janikulus (3. August 2008)

ich würde sagen das ist ein Schnäppchen, 300CHF für ein 96er LTS DH Komplett in St Gallen, Schweiz:

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewite...ngType=0&ListingSort=1&LanguageNr=0&PageNum=1


----------



## aggressor2 (3. August 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich würde sagen das ist ein Schnäppchen, 300CHF für ein 96er LTS DH Komplett in St Gallen, Schweiz:
> 
> http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewite...ngType=0&ListingSort=1&LanguageNr=0&PageNum=1



da ist jetz bloß die frage in wie weit die federung und die 'hinterbaubefestigung' defekt ist...


----------



## HimoRoyden (4. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> da hab ich mich auch in den ar*** gebissen
> der hätte wunderbar zu meinem blauen zaskar team gepasst und ein retroprojekt ist ja auch was feines aber leider leider hab ich das auktionsende verschlafen
> das war ein superschnäppchen



Hab es ebenfalls beobachtet und verpennt. Nice Frame good price... unglaublich.


----------



## aggressor2 (4. August 2008)

ein timberline von 2000. wenig gefahren. nur abholung.

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-GT-Timberline-FS-Fahrrad-26-schwarz_W0QQitemZ160268391300QQihZ006QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


> Vorne hat es eine gefederte Gabel, wo Rock Shox USA draufsteht.


----------



## Backfisch (4. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> nur abholung.



Nö. Lies mal.

Schöner, schlichter schwarzer Rahmen. Ist aber von ca. 1996, würde ich jetzt mal schätzen, ohne in die Kataloge zu schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (4. August 2008)

Der Ford F 100 im Hintergrund ist viel g..... .


----------



## aggressor2 (4. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Nö. Lies mal.



huch...hab ich überlesen


----------



## Janikulus (4. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> st aber von ca. 1996



na eher was neueres, 96 war diese Handschrift ähnliche Schrift, ich tippe mal auf 98/99, auch ohne in die Kataloge zu schauen


----------



## aggressor2 (5. August 2008)

ein stählernes 19'' GT in schwarz-gelb. relativ wenig gefahren.
diesmal wirklich nur selbstabholung

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-gelb-schw-triple-triangle-Rahmen-SHIMANO-Ausst_W0QQitemZ260270228056QQihZ016QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein karakoram?


----------



## Backfisch (5. August 2008)

Mit der Ausstattung? Niemals.

Der will auf der Hochpreiswelle reiten und hat die Modellbezeichnung ganz bewusst verdeckt.


----------



## Backfisch (5. August 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> na eher was neueres, 96 war diese Handschrift ähnliche Schrift, ich tippe mal auf 98/99, auch ohne in die Kataloge zu schauen



Nach einem Blick in die Kataloge sage ich 97


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (5. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Mit der Ausstattung? Niemals.
> 
> Der will auf der Hochpreiswelle reiten und hat die Modellbezeichnung ganz bewusst verdeckt.



und was ist es dann?


----------



## Backfisch (5. August 2008)

Keine Ahnung... vielleicht teilweise umlackiert...


----------



## tofu1000 (6. August 2008)

für die Rot-Liebhaber: (Volker??)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190242179758&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## alf2 (6. August 2008)

Ich hab mir auf ebay.uk was gesehen, was ich gerne hätte:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270262517614&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

leider versendet der Verkäufer unter keinen Umständen.
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich (einigermaßen günstig) an das Ding kommen könnte?

Bin gespannt auf eure Tips!
lg Andreas


----------



## Janikulus (6. August 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> für die Rot-Liebhaber: (Volker??)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190242179758&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009



wie geil ein Edge Renner in rot Eloxiert!!!!!


----------



## mini.tom (6. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190242179758&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
das mit polierten teilen - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhh
das wäre einen neue aufgabe, oder ???
mfg
tom


----------



## chrrup150 (6. August 2008)

das edge ist echt cool, da werd ich versuchen mitzumachen, mal schauen.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. August 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MEWA:IT&ih=009
> das mit polierten teilen - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhh
> das wäre einen neue aufgabe, oder ???
> mfg
> tom



dein link geht nicht


----------



## aggressor2 (6. August 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auf ebay.uk was gesehen, was ich gerne hätte:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270262517614&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> ...



urlaub machen england ist echt schön
gruß


----------



## mini.tom (6. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> dein link geht nicht



jetzt schon - sorry 
eine rennmaschine fehlt mir noch in der bestandsliste 
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (6. August 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> jetzt schon - sorry
> eine rennmaschine fehlt mir noch in der bestandsliste
> mfg
> tom



 
joa sowas könnt ich auch noch gebrauchen


----------



## Boramaniac (7. August 2008)

Ihr als GT-Freaks  werdet das bestimmt kennen, 
ich als Unwissender kannte das bis dato nicht:

*GT autostream hybrid 2000*

Gruß Bora


----------



## Janikulus (7. August 2008)

automatische Schaltung hu?

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0EIN/is_1998_May_12/ai_n27529166

 SANTA ANA, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May 12, 1998--GT Bicycles, Inc. (NASDAQ:GTBX) and CSA, Inc. today announced that they have entered into an exclusive distribution agreement by which GT Bicycles will market and distribute a newly patented version of CSA's AutoBike derailleurs on certain models of GT's bicycles to the independent bicycle dealer channel.

The new AutoBike derailleur is a seven-speed system that uses centrifugal force to shift automatically according to the cyclist's speed. Commented Michael Haynes, president and chief executive officer of GT Bicycles, "CSA's new automatic derailleur system offers superior performance and is extremely light weight. The GT Streamline series was designed for comfort and ease of riding, so automatic shifting is a perfect addition to these bikes. We are also looking at the possibility of putting AutoBike derailleurs on other select GT bicycles in the near future."

.........


----------



## aggressor2 (8. August 2008)

ein zaskar in 18''

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kultbike-GT-Zaskar-Rahmenhoehe-18-Zoll-oder-46cm_W0QQitemZ110277410317QQihZ001QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

aber wie alt?


----------



## aggressor2 (8. August 2008)

und ein 96er team rts 19''

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Team-RTS-96-schwarz-eloxiert-19_W0QQitemZ190242818059QQihZ009QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aggressor2 (8. August 2008)

ein tequesta gibts auch noch ''älteres modell'' wie der verkäufer es nennt. schöner lack find ich. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-all-terra-Mountainbike_W0QQitemZ220266403012QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ein zaskar in 18''
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kultbike-GT-Zaskar-Rahmenhoehe-18-Zoll-oder-46cm_W0QQitemZ110277410317QQihZ001QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> aber wie alt?



Ist ein 98'er Zaskar. 

Aber was ist bitte an einem Tequesta so außergewöhnlich, dass Du vor dem Rad warnst??

Wie bereits schon einmal gepostet wurde, dient dieser Thread vor Fakes zu warnen bzw. um auf Raritäten aufmerksam zu machen. Ein Tequesta gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht dazu. Bitte nicht böse verstehen


----------



## aggressor2 (8. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist ein 98'er Zaskar.
> 
> Aber was ist bitte an einem Tequesta so außergewöhnlich, dass Du vor dem Rad warnst??
> 
> Wie bereits schon einmal gepostet wurde, dient dieser Thread vor Fakes zu warnen bzw. um auf Raritäten aufmerksam zu machen. Ein Tequesta gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht dazu. Bitte nicht böse verstehen



uups...ich find die farbe gut und hab sie noch nicht gesehn
na immerhin sind ja 2 von 3 i.o. ich versuche mich zu bessern
gruß


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2008)

Bitte auch nicht böse verstehen.

Ich war ja auch mal Frischling Es sei Dir verziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (8. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Bitte auch nicht böse verstehen.
> 
> Ich war ja auch mal Frischling Es sei Dir verziehen



ne ne...keine sorge
danke


----------



## zaskar76 (8. August 2008)

Alten Zaskar mit Top-Pull-Umwerfer schalten? Kein Problem, muss für gute Funktion auch nur ein bisschen nachgestellt werden!

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-96-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Und bei der Gelegenheit kann man ja auch den Zug vom Schaltwerk auch anders verlegen - kein Wunder das sich der Rahmen selbst umgebracht hat...


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> jetzt schon - sorry
> eine rennmaschine fehlt mir noch in der bestandsliste
> mfg
> tom



Ich hätt da noch ein ZR2000 stehen


----------



## aggressor2 (9. August 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Alten Zaskar mit Top-Pull-Umwerfer schalten? Kein Problem, muss für gute Funktion auch nur ein bisschen nachgestellt werden!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-96-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Und bei der Gelegenheit kann man ja auch den Zug vom Schaltwerk auch anders verlegen - kein Wunder das sich der Rahmen selbst umgebracht hat...



also das sieht aus als ob er sein GT nicht wirklich liebt oderes in den letzten jahren stark vernachlässigt hat die zugeverlegung für den umwerfer:kotz: die kassette ist ja auch völlig vergniesgnaddelt, die brakebooster verrottet und guckt euch die griffe an!

und dafür will der immernoch 229,-??


----------



## alecszaskar (9. August 2008)

ich finde die gerissene Schweißnaht viel interessanter....
Fairerweise hätte in der Artikelbezeichnung "defekt" stehen sollen!

Ergänzung um on Topic zu bleiben:

Karakoram


----------



## kingmoe (10. August 2008)

Da 27,0mm Stützen für GT-(Zaskar-)Fahrer ja besonders interssant sind: Im Classic-Forum ist noch eine NOS Ringlé in schwarz über:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351461


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (11. August 2008)

ist ein Arrowhead in 14'' erwähnenswert?(klick)


----------



## trebo (11. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ist ein Arrowhead in 14'' erwähnenswert?(klick)



ahh Arrowhead war 8 Jahre lang mein ein u. alles bis irgendetwas es gezockt hat, also einfach weiter posten auch in 14


----------



## aggressor2 (11. August 2008)

trebo schrieb:


> ahh Arrowhead war 8 Jahre lang mein ein u. alles bis irgendetwas es gezockt hat, also einfach weiter posten auch in 14


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. August 2008)

Das Arrowhead war vor kurzen schon mal drin!


----------



## Boramaniac (11. August 2008)

GT Langarmtrikot Jacke neu ovp M

Gruß Bora


----------



## aggressor2 (11. August 2008)

ein 20'' Avalanche(?) 100km gefahrn, ~10a alt ohne Decals, leicht zerkratzt


----------



## aggressor2 (11. August 2008)

und einen 91er Katalog gibts auch noch, falls man einen original haben will und nicht nur einen eingescannten


----------



## aggressor2 (11. August 2008)

GT LTS 3000 DS


----------



## trebo (11. August 2008)

Ich poste x ein  "18" Arrowhead in Gold 

Hatte den Rahmen - in der selben Farbe ;> 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Arrowhead-Alu...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2008)

Ich gebe es auf

Habt Ihr Euch mal die ersten *190*! Seiten durchgelesen?? Da wird nicht vor einem Arrowhead oder der gleichen gewarnt.

Vielmehr wurde auf Fakes und Besonderheiten hingewiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich gebe es auf
> 
> Habt Ihr Euch mal die ersten *190*! Seiten durchgelesen?? Da wird nicht vor einem Arrowhead oder der gleichen gewarnt.
> 
> Vielmehr wurde auf Fakes und Besonderheiten hingewiesen.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (12. August 2008)

Eine Besonderheit, da weder "GT" in der Beschreibung auftaucht, noch besonders häufig in Deutschland anzutreffen: GT Cirque


----------



## aggressor2 (13. August 2008)

Ein altes Timberline, so gut wie original.

klick


----------



## Boramaniac (13. August 2008)

Was 'ne Schönheit: GT edge 







und das ganze nochmal in blau: GT Fury


----------



## aggressor2 (13. August 2008)

Hehe so einer steht bei meinem Händler in der Werkstatt. Allerdings mit nem GHOST Aufkleber, keine Ahnung wo er den her hat. Muss ich mir mal näher anguckn...
Vielleicht kann ich ihm den mal später ausm Kreuz leiern


----------



## maroon (14. August 2008)

Hallo, könnt ihr mir helfen .Hab da nen alten Gt-Rahmen glaube Cromo 
Das Oberrohrendstück ist abgerundet ,soviel hab ich schon gelernt hier.
Also kein Zaskar ,aber was dann Rahmennummer lautet KA18L1024 was ist es für eins??
Danke


----------



## HimoRoyden (14. August 2008)

maroon schrieb:


> Hallo, könnt ihr mir helfen .Hab da nen alten Gt-Rahmen glaube Cromo
> Das Oberrohrendstück ist abgerundet ,soviel hab ich schon gelernt hier.
> Also kein Zaskar ,aber was dann Rahmennummer lautet KA18L1024 was ist es für eins??
> Danke



Hast du mal ein Bild am Start? Das wäre Hilfreich. Vielleicht kann einer der Vollcracks hier aber auch mit der Rahmennummer Aufschluss geben.

Gruß


----------



## Raze (21. August 2008)

trebo schrieb:


> Ich poste x ein  "18" Arrowhead in Gold
> 
> Hatte den Rahmen - in der selben Farbe ;>
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Arrowhead-Alu...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hallo,

da wird jeder "Mist"  gepostet und das hier findet keine Interessenten?

XIZANG
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Xizang-Le-Mou...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Haut die Zahlen in die Tastatur Männer!

Viel Glück raze


----------



## aggressor2 (22. August 2008)

Und dieses XCR war vor ein paar wochen schonmal drin.
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XCR-1000-Gr-S-M-40cm-RH-nur-mit-edlen-Retro-Parts_W0QQitemZ130248735491QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130248735491&_trkparms=72%3A146|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (23. August 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da wird jeder "Mist"  gepostet und das hier findet keine Interessenten?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ist da jemand von Euch an dem XIZANG ernsthaft dran???

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## zaskar-le (23. August 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> ist da jemand von Euch an dem XIZANG ernsthaft dran??? Viele Grüße raze



Du, hier ist grad keiner, alle beim GT-Treffen 
außer mir   
Und ich für meinen Teil schaue nur interessiert, mehr nicht...


----------



## zaskar-le (23. August 2008)

Hier noch einer...

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-GT-XIZ...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...wobei ich finde, dass bei diesem hier die Schweißnähte teils etwas rustikal ausschauen - meine jedenfalls sind schöner


----------



## Raze (23. August 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Du, hier ist grad keiner, alle beim GT-Treffen
> außer mir
> Und ich für meinen Teil schaue nur interessiert, mehr nicht...



Oje, hoffentlich haben die besser Wetter als wir hier 

Ich suche noch für einen Kumpel einen XIZANG für einen annehmbaren Preis, es eilt aber nicht. 

Du hast recht, die Schweisnähte vom US XIZANG sehen gruselig aus.

Ich wünsche allen ein tolles GT Treffen

raze


----------



## aggressor2 (24. August 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Oje, hoffentlich haben die besser Wetter als wir hier
> 
> Ich suche noch für einen Kumpel einen XIZANG für einen annehmbaren Preis, es eilt aber nicht.
> 
> ...



Hehe, ne wir hatten nicht wirklich glück mit dem wetter Samstag den tag über und heute früh wars zwar gut aber der rest war sch***e. Aber trotzdem geil
gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2008)

Der Typ gehört erschossen!

Ne Schrottkiste ausgeräumt, an den Rahmen geschraubt und dann verhökern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mal wieder was in eigener Sache. Auch auf die Gefahr hin vielleicht ein paar Leser erst mit diesem Postings drauf zu stossen......ich hab hier ein Auge drauf, wär für die Restauration des Team Scream Bravado....wollt ich nur mal so sagen....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160275788744

VG
Peter


----------



## mini.tom (25. August 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal wieder was in eigener Sache. Auch auf die Gefahr hin vielleicht ein paar Leser erst mit diesem Postings drauf zu stossen......ich hab hier ein Auge drauf, wär für die Restauration des Team Scream Bravado....wollt ich nur mal so sagen....
> 
> ...



ok peter geht klar - versprochen 
mfg
tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. August 2008)

Hi,

das von Dir keine "Gefahr" droht war ja eh klar, den kann man schließlich nicht polieren 

VG
Peter



mini.tom schrieb:


> ok peter geht klar - versprochen
> mfg
> tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. August 2008)

Hallo,

und für alle die in den "White Xizang Owners Club" wollen:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130248874052

VG
Peter


----------



## aggressor2 (26. August 2008)

tequesta

Hier werfe ich grad ein Auge drauf. Gute Idee oder nicht?
gruß Alex


----------



## mini.tom (26. August 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und für alle die in den "White Xizang Owners Club" wollen:
> 
> ...



toll super peter 
der wäre was für sandra´s nächsten geburtstag + den kann man auch noch polieren 
den habe ich schon in meinen beobachten artikeln gespeichert 
urlaub in den staaten kann man ja dann gleich noch ran hängen
mfg
tom


----------



## dr.juggles (28. August 2008)

an dem schnieken boliden hätte ich interesse zu bekunden 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=2&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

wobeis ja kääs is da der schund in der bucht steht und da jeder bieten darf


----------



## Manni1599 (28. August 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> an dem schnieken boliden hätte ich interesse zu bekunden
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=2&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
> 
> wobeis ja kääs is da der schund in der bucht steht und da jeder bieten darf



 ich auch


----------



## dr.juggles (28. August 2008)

mensch manni du hast doch schon das noch geilere avalanche 

und deine schwägerin hat bestimmt nicht den GT virus


----------



## Boramaniac (28. August 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> an dem schnieken boliden hätte ich interesse zu bekunden
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=2&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
> 
> wobeis ja kääs is da der schund in der bucht steht und da jeder bieten darf



mich würde eh nur der Rahmen/Gabel interessieren...
Aber die passende Größe hätte es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (28. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ich auch




 Was soll denn das heißen?  Nein, nein, nein. Der Keller ist definitiv zu klein. Jetzt muss erst eines gehen, bevor ein neues kommt. 

- ich habe gesprochen! -


----------



## Janikulus (28. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Was soll denn das heißen?  Nein, nein, nein. Der Keller ist definitiv zu klein. Jetzt muss erst eines gehen, bevor ein neues kommt.
> 
> - ich habe gesprochen! -



da ist noch platz:





so wird das gemacht:


----------



## Manni1599 (28. August 2008)

stemmel schrieb:


> Was Soll Denn Das Heißen?  Nein, Nein, Nein. Der Keller Ist Definitiv Zu Klein. Jetzt Muss Erst Eines Gehen, Bevor Ein Neues Kommt.
> 
> - Ich Habe Gesprochen! -




*ist Doch Für Ela!!!*


----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Was soll denn das heißen?  Nein, nein, nein. Der Keller ist definitiv zu klein. Jetzt muss erst eines gehen, bevor ein neues kommt.
> 
> - ich habe gesprochen! -



Sowas hört man(n/ni) nicht gerne


----------



## Stemmel (28. August 2008)

Das sagst Du jetzt... Und dann abschnacken wollen... 

(warum beginnst Du eigentlich jedes Wort mit einem Großbuchstaben?)


----------



## divergent! (28. August 2008)

ich hab auch mal ne zusammenstellung gemacht


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZR-Racer_W...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Backwoods-...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-mountain-b...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-lobo-full-...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

ttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2005-GT-Avalanche-2-0-Frame-Easton-EA50-Seatpost-XC_W0QQitemZ200249794101QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200249794101&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-18-5-GT...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Carbon-Fiber-GT...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dr.juggles (28. August 2008)

das karakoram aus usa ist schön , der rest nicht außergewöhnlich.


----------



## Manni1599 (28. August 2008)

Also, ich schreibe es jetzt noch ein letztes mal:

*Dieser Thread dient dazu, GT FAKES und wirklich seltene GT Räder und Bauteile zu posten.*

*Bitte, bitte postet keine Agressors, Palomars und ähnliche in diesem Thread.*

Wenn, dann gehört aus dem letzten posting nur das Carbon XCR, vielleicht noch das Alu-Lobo und das Karakoram hierher.

Wäre schön, wenn sich da mal alle etwas zügeln würden. Wenn wirklich ältere Schätzchen in der Bucht auftauchen, sei meinetwegen auch ein Hinweis erlaubt. Von mir aus dann auch mit dem Hinweis, das man darauf bieten möchte, wobei jeder selbst wissen muss, ob er bietet oder nicht. Ein Recht auf alleiniges bieten leitet sich daraus nicht automatisch ab.

Also, Jungs und Mädels (immer mehr, gefällt mir!) bleibt ruhig und "warnt" nicht vor jeden Bike in der Bucht oder sonstwo.

Liebe Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. August 2008)

Nicht aufregen, ist ja nur ein Outpost.
Poste das nur, damit alle es finden
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Outpost-anat...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. August 2008)

Hallo,

für alle Racer....wenn es kleiner wär würd ichs mir holen, weil die Yamaguchi Teile ja ziemlich geil sind...

Siehe auch das weis-gelbe im Kopien Thread...


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190246183077&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

VG
Peter


----------



## tofu1000 (29. August 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und für alle die in den "White Xizang Owners Club" wollen:
> 
> ...



Oh! Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Herr redsandow!


----------



## dr.juggles (1. September 2008)

hier ein wunderschönes, frostrotes zaskar für die kleineren leute in 14,5 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-Fra...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Stemmel (1. September 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hier ein wunderschönes, frostrotes zaskar für die kleineren leute in 14,5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-Fra...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




Frostred! Wollte ich doch immer haben... 

ABER: GsD zu klein und außerdem bekomme ich ja jetzt mein Borrego in perlrunbinrot!


----------



## mountymaus (1. September 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hier ein wunderschönes, frostrotes zaskar für die kleineren leute in 14,5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-Fra...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Tja, die Größe würde ja perfekt passen, leider haben wir keinen Platz mehr...


----------



## Manni1599 (1. September 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Tja, die Größe würde ja perfekt passen, leider haben wir keinen Platz mehr...



Na, owohl, Jörg hat ja auch ein Rotes.......
Ich hab nix gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (1. September 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Na, owohl, Jörg hat ja auch ein Rotes.......
> Ich hab nix gesagt.



Das wird wohl nix. Dann muss einer gehen, das will ich aber nicht.


----------



## cleiende (1. September 2008)

Hat eigentlich einer hier schlappe 190 EUR für das Timberline hingelegt?


----------



## Stemmel (1. September 2008)

Dr.Juggles... 


siehe etwas weiter oben...


----------



## aggressor2 (1. September 2008)

Ein XCR 1000 in Größe M, mit ein wenig Chainsuck wie es aussieht.


----------



## dr.juggles (1. September 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer hier schlappe 190 EUR für das Timberline hingelegt?



ja ich vollhonk  
war wieder mal so eine typische ebay-geschichte.
MUSS jetzt unbedingt haben das teil egal was kommt - zakk 190 euronen futsch.
1 min nach der auktion wieder zur vernunft gekommen, aber da wars schon zu spät 
wollte maximal 150 ausgeben, aber die farbe hats mir angetan.
brauchte eh einen hobel für kneipen/feten/schwimmbad etc...da will ich kein zaskar für nehmen...


----------



## Stemmel (1. September 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ja ich vollhonk
> war wieder mal so eine typische ebay-geschichte.
> MUSS jetzt unbedingt haben das teil egal was kommt - zakk 190 euronen futsch.
> 1 min nach der auktion wieder zur vernunft gekommen, aber da wars schon zu spät
> ...



Mannis Schwägerin hätte es auch gerne gehabt...  Aber bei ihr war bei max. 150,- EUR auch Schluss...


----------



## Janikulus (1. September 2008)

ich warne mal in eigener sache:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320294022119&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011

wenn er hier im Forum landet gibt es ein Kore Vorbau + Versandkosten gratis dazu.


----------



## dr.juggles (1. September 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich warne mal in eigener sache:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320294022119&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011
> 
> wenn er hier im Forum landet gibt es ein Kore Vorbau + Versandkosten gratis dazu.




wunderschöner rahmen jan 
in 16 zoll würde ich schwach werden!

verkauft jemand zufällig nen lts 1 rahmen in 16?
mfg


----------



## Janikulus (1. September 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wunderschöner rahmen jan
> in 16 zoll würde ich schwach werden!
> 
> verkauft jemand zufällig nen lts 1 rahmen in 16?
> mfg



Oldman verkauft ein 16er LTS Thermo hier im Verkaufsthread oben. Wenn er noch zu haben ist?


----------



## aggressor2 (2. September 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich hab auch mal ne zusammenstellung gemacht
> ...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Carbon-Fiber-GT...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wer ist armagedd?
Was ist das da fürn Panzertapegedusel am Sitzdom?
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (2. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wer ist armagedd?
> Was ist das da fürn Panzertapegedusel am Sitzdom?
> gruß



Steht doch deutlich drin, was er da dran hat machen lassen!
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil....;-)
cheers!


----------



## aggressor2 (3. September 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> Steht doch deutlich drin, was er da dran hat machen lassen!
> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil....;-)
> cheers!



Huch...
trotzdem sieht es aus wie Panzertape


----------



## divergent! (3. September 2008)

gaffa hält die welt zusammen


----------



## aggressor2 (3. September 2008)

ein Zaskar LE -> linke Maustaste
edit: Komplettrad und 18''(?)


----------



## TigersClaw (3. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ein Zaskar LE -> linke Maustaste
> edit: Komplettrad und 18''(?)



Schönes Radl, aber ziemlich unrealistischer Preis.


----------



## aggressor2 (3. September 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schönes Radl, aber ziemlich unrealistischer Preis.



leider leider...


----------



## tomasius (5. September 2008)

Hier ein schönes Lightning! Aber kein schöner Preis! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-BICYCLE-XIZANG-TITANIUM-MOUNTAIN-FRAME-18-MED-LARGE_W0QQitemZ190249706001QQihZ009QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## Kruko (5. September 2008)

Da finde ich aber das Angebot in der deutschen Bucht auch nicht schlecht

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1000-Carb...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

STS für schlappe 2699 Euro


----------



## versus (5. September 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hier ein schönes Lightning! Aber kein schöner Preis!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-BICYCLE-XIZANG-TITANIUM-MOUNTAIN-FRAME-18-MED-LARGE_W0QQitemZ190249706001QQihZ009QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Tom



der preis wurde auf wundersame weise um 200$ *feiner * und nu isses *meiner *

  

da hänge ich wohl bald mal wieder an einen fremdthread dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (7. September 2008)

Nächste Chance für die *Titanium* Fraktion 

http://cgi.ebay.com/18-inch-GT-tita...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wenn ihr euch absprecht, dann kann der sogar recht günstig werden... Diese Xiang's... Gibt's genug davon in China.

Standort: Hamburg, NY?


Hier noch ein ZASCAR mit "C" in 12.5" Ping-Pong Edition: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZASCAR-FRAME...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und dasselbe in NOS und 14.5":

http://cgi.ebay.com/Y2K-GT-Zaskar-F...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


*STS und LTS Besitzer *aufgepasst:

Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-STS-FR...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Kettenstrebe:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-STS-FR...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Dämpferbrücke (Trunnion):

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-STS-FR...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. September 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Nächste Chance für die *Titanium* Fraktion
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/18-inch-GT-tita...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



schmuck schmuck...
und ja Hamburg, NY - am N-O-Ende vom Eriesee
gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2008)

Das wird meiner, Finger weg


----------



## colombo (7. September 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das wird meiner, Finger weg



ist das nen witz? der hat doch NULL bewertungen...


----------



## versus (7. September 2008)

colombo schrieb:


> ist das nen witz? der hat doch NULL bewertungen...



ist ja auch erst seit 2003 dabei


----------



## Tiensy (8. September 2008)

colombo schrieb:


> ist das nen witz? der hat doch NULL bewertungen...



Ist gar nicht so abwegig der Gedanke...

Nachdem er (dank Versus) gesehen hat für wieviel ein Xizang (obwohl es ein Lightning war) weggegangen ist.

Auf jeden Fall vorsichtig sein. Nur ein guter Rat auch von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. September 2008)

Wozu gibts Paypal? Aber ihr habt schon recht, Vorsicht ist angesagt.


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. September 2008)

Dann mal viel Glück, mir ist er zuklein. Oder fallen die Titanrahmen anders aus?


----------



## Backfisch (8. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ein Zaskar LE -> linke Maustaste
> edit: Komplettrad und 18''(?)



Neupreis 4500 stimmt vielleicht, aber welche Währung hatten wir vor 9 Jahren nochmal?


----------



## Tiensy (8. September 2008)

Weiß nicht ob dieser hier schon drin war:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=320293477025&Category=22679&_trksid=p3907.m29

Ich bitte darum den Preis nicht unnötig hochzutreiben, da ich an dem Teil dran bin.

Danke.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. September 2008)

hab ich weiter oben schon gepostet den roten flitzer.
hab selbigen in 16 hier liegen. ein zweiter wäre super, aber mir ist 14,5 leider viel zu klein.
ich war mal auf dem 14,5er gesessen den i ch dir vermacht habe  affe auf dem schleifstein und so weiter ... 
bin echt gespannt für was der weg geht?


----------



## versus (8. September 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Glück, mir ist er zuklein. Oder fallen die Titanrahmen anders aus?



ja, zumindest als alu. das 19" zaskar ist mir zu gross, das 19" xizang passt.
bin mal auf das 18" lightning gespannt.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (8. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ja, zumindest als alu. das 19" zaskar ist mir zu gross, das 19" xizang passt.
> bin mal auf das 18" lightning gespannt.



Wenn der Lightning Dir zu klein ist, will ich mich schonmal bei Dir anmelden


----------



## versus (8. September 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Wenn der Lightning Dir zu klein ist, will ich mich schonmal bei Dir anmelden



*vergiss es!* 
für den evtl. frei werdenden rahmen hast du dich ja schon angemeldet, wobei ich da nochmal in mich gehen muss, ob ich den wirklich hergeben will


----------



## GT-Hinterland (8. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> *vergiss es!*
> für den evtl. frei werdenden rahmen hast du dich ja schon angemeldet, wobei ich da nochmal in mich gehen muss, ob ich den wirklich hergeben will



In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft


----------



## Tiensy (8. September 2008)

Da hier schon mehrere Rahmen von der Insel importiert worden sind...

Mit wieviel Frachtkosten und über welchen Logistiker kann ich bei einem Zaskar Rahmen denn rechnen? 

95 Pfund scheinen mir doch etwas viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (8. September 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Da hier schon mehrere Rahmen von der Insel importiert worden sind...
> 
> Mit wieviel Frachtkosten und über welchen Logistiker kann ich bei einem Zaskar Rahmen denn rechnen?
> 
> 95 Pfund scheinen mir doch etwas viel...



Bitte schön

http://www.dpd.co.uk/dpd_european_tariff_guide.pdf

DPD England versendet für 24 GBP bei 5 Kg. Klappt eigentlich vom Gewicht.


----------



## Tiensy (8. September 2008)

Und von der Größe her? Gibt es da keine Beschränkung?


----------



## dr.juggles (8. September 2008)

ich hab für meinen rahmen aus uk 25 pfund versand gezahlt.
verlangt der horst etwa 95


----------



## Kruko (8. September 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Und von der Größe her? Gibt es da keine Beschränkung?



Max Länge: 175 cm
Max. Gurtmaß: 300 cm


----------



## zaskar-le (8. September 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich kann auch bestätigen: bei geschickter (und dennoch guter!) Verpackung reichen 25 Pfund dicke aus.

Schönen Abend
Christian


----------



## Tiensy (8. September 2008)

Ok, danke.


----------



## Boramaniac (9. September 2008)

.

Also wenn es für das Bike 2,7T gibt, dann verkauf ich mein's auch! 

Immerhin weiß ich, welche Schaltungsteile verbaut sind und wie die Bremse heißt.

Gruß Bora


----------



## baldur75 (9. September 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> .
> 
> Also wenn es für das Bike 2,7T gibt, dann verkauf ich mein's auch!



Heftig was sich manche Leute so vorstellen. Aber kennt jemand diesen netten Ständer? Der hats mir angetan.


----------



## Tiensy (9. September 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Nächste Chance für die *Titanium* Fraktion
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/18-inch-GT-tita...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Den Rahmen scheint es wirklich zu geben. Hab beim Verkäufer ein paar Bilder angefordert.

Bitteschön:













Laut Verkäufer hat der Rahmen leider einige Chainsuck Spuren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (9. September 2008)

na wer traut sich....??? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-DH-I-dh-i-tea...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## aggressor2 (9. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> na wer traut sich....???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-DH-I-dh-i-tea...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



geht nich mehr


----------



## hoeckle (9. September 2008)

ach nee....


----------



## versus (10. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ach nee....



ähm, wie jetzt ? wird der "schweizer-plastik-taiwan-schrott" doch abgestossen , oder hat was mit der auktion nicht gestimmt?


----------



## hoeckle (10. September 2008)

ne der gute mann hatte 7 DHi für 851,- euro im angebot...

achja, und standort war hongkong, deutschland....
neue auktionen mit 14 stunden laufzeit. sry fürs ach nee, war wohl bisl flapsig...


----------



## aggressor2 (10. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ne der gute mann hatte 7 DHi für 851,- euro im angebot...
> 
> achja, und standort war hongkong, deutschland....
> neue auktionen mit 14 stunden laufzeit. sry fürs ach nee, war wohl bisl flapsig...



Wenn man weiß worums geht, dann versteht man auch das 'ach nee...'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (12. September 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob dieser hier schon drin war:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=320293477025&Category=22679&_trksid=p3907.m29
> 
> ...



Und?? Hat es geklappt???


----------



## Tiensy (12. September 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Und?? Hat es geklappt???



Nein, hat nicht geklappt. Aber auch halb so wild.

Bei mir war bei 150GBP Schluss. Ich hätte eigentich mehr geboten, allerdings waren mir 75GBP für den Versand dann einfach zu viel.

Die 300 lassen sich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit sicherlich besser investieren.

Aber bei den 14.5er Rahmen zuckt halt jedesmal der Finger


----------



## dr.juggles (13. September 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Nein, hat nicht geklappt. Aber auch halb so wild.
> 
> Bei mir war bei 150GBP Schluss. Ich hätte eigentich mehr geboten, allerdings waren mir 75GBP für den Versand dann einfach zu viel.
> 
> ...




hi tiensy

75 gbp für versand wär auch ne frechheit - soviel hab ich ja nicht mal für n komplettrad gezahlt.
ist der silberne bb 14,5 von mir schon im aufbau? glänzen tut er ja wie sau 
würde sehr gerne mal das fertige radl sehen.
grüße daniel


----------



## Tiensy (13. September 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hi tiensy
> 
> 75 gbp für versand wär auch ne frechheit - soviel hab ich ja nicht mal für n komplettrad gezahlt.
> ist der silberne bb 14,5 von mir schon im aufbau? glänzen tut er ja wie sau
> ...



Bin mit der Polierarbeit am Rahmen noch nicht ganz fertig. Abgesehen davno fehlen mir noch die Decals und auch eine Idee wie ich das evtl. aufbauen könnte.

Am liebsten zwar wieder im rot-schwarzen Mix, aber dann hätte ich es ja doppelt  Vllt. sogar mit Rohloff, oder als Singlespeeder. Wie du siehst ist da noch alles offen. 

Wird sich also noch ein wenig in die Länge ziehen bis das Rad mal steht. 

Grüße.


----------



## Tiensy (15. September 2008)

Komplettes und fast original aufgebautes GT STS Lobo DH:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-LOBO-R...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14







Versandkosten nach Deutschland für das Komplettrad: 40GBP


----------



## caferacer 1980 (16. September 2008)

Spielverderber....muß doch nicht jeder wissen


----------



## tofu1000 (20. September 2008)

Inzwischen ja doch recht selten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180281583623

Grundsätzlich bin ich ja interessiert, aber gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass eine 600er Feder für 75-80kg etwas weich ist??


----------



## baldur75 (20. September 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Inzwischen ja doch recht selten:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180281583623
> 
> Grundsätzlich bin ich ja interessiert, aber gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass eine 600er Feder für 75-80kg etwas weich ist??



Denke ich auch. Ich hab ne 750er und ist schon sehr matschig bei 87 kg.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. September 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Inzwischen ja doch recht selten:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180281583623
> 
> Grundsätzlich bin ich ja interessiert, aber gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass eine 600er Feder für 75-80kg etwas weich ist??





baldur75 schrieb:


> Denke ich auch. Ich hab ne 750er und ist schon sehr matschig bei 87 kg.



Hat nicht "zufällig" noch einer der werten Mitlesenden eine Feder in 700-750 in den Geklüngel-Kästchen im Keller liegen??


----------



## divergent! (20. September 2008)

es gibt bei ebay einen der verkauft titanfedern. bei dem kannst du dir individuel ne feder machen lassen. der braucht dazu nur dein gewicht und die hebel deines rahmen usw. der jagt das ganze durch nen rechner der die genaue federstärke wiedergibt.

evtl findest du im netz so etwas wie nen konfigurator?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (20. September 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> es gibt bei ebay einen der verkauft titanfedern. bei dem kannst du dir individuel ne feder machen lassen. der braucht dazu nur dein gewicht und die hebel deines rahmen usw. der jagt das ganze durch nen rechner der die genaue federstärke wiedergibt.
> 
> evtl findest du im netz so etwas wie nen konfigurator?



Ja der Typ heisst "zizabike" 

Finger weg von dem Schrott.Mehr sag ich ned dazu.

Ps: 125$ für nen RS Super Deluxe??


----------



## divergent! (20. September 2008)

ja mag sein mir gings ja auch nur um diesen konfigurator. man müsste halt nach sowas suchen oder jemand kennen der gut in mathe ist


----------



## Raze (20. September 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Nächste Chance für die *Titanium* Fraktion
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/18-inch-GT-tita...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Hallo,

der XIZANG wird jetzt vom Meister "LOOK NOW..." wieder aufpoliert und mit neuen Decals in der Bucht wieder auftauchen - Wetten!

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## Raze (20. September 2008)

Hallo,

ist er das schon???

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-GT-XIZ...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## Tiensy (20. September 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist er das schon???
> 
> ...



Ja das ist er. Erkennbar an den Chainsuckspuren an der Kettenstrebe. Mal gucken für wieviel der diesmal weggeht.


----------



## hoeckle (20. September 2008)

edtithsagt: zuviele xizangsimkopf....


----------



## oldschooler (21. September 2008)

zaskar-le würde euch die füße küssen, wenn der xizang in meine hände fallen würde 

oder ist da was faul im staate dänemark, was diesen rahmen anbelangt?


----------



## Deleted61137 (22. September 2008)

Triple Triangle aber kein GT, oder!?

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Single-Spe...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem <-


----------



## minhang (22. September 2008)

nö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. September 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> zaskar-le würde euch die füße küssen, wenn der xizang in meine hände fallen würde
> 
> oder ist da was faul im staate dänemark, was diesen rahmen anbelangt?



das glaube ich nicht. LOOK NOW hat hier nur ein schnäppchen gewittert


----------



## zaskar-le (22. September 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> zaskar-le würde euch die füße küssen, wenn der xizang in meine hände fallen würde



Aaaah, verstehe 
Ja, das könnte so sein.



oldschooler schrieb:


> oder ist da was faul im staate dänemark, was diesen rahmen anbelangt?



Neeeein, niiiiemals, mach ruhig 

Im Ernst: ist das der Rahmen, der "nur eine Saison gefahren" wurde?
Ich hab' ja auch schon viel Schabernack getrieben, aber ein Rahmen muss nach nur 1 Saison SO nicht aussehen. 
Also wäre ich da etwas vorsichtig (wenn es der denn ist).
Achso: und meine Schweißnähte sehen schöner aus


----------



## Syborg (23. September 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> ja mag sein mir gings ja auch nur um diesen konfigurator. man müsste halt nach sowas suchen oder jemand kennen der gut in mathe ist




Hier ein Link für die Berechnung der Federrate von Hinterbaudämpfern und noch so einiges mehr. Hat mir schon gute Dienste geleistet.

http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f

Viel Erfolg damit  

Syborg


----------



## maatik (23. September 2008)

oder

http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/feder.htm


----------



## Raule83 (26. September 2008)

94er Zaskar

Ist da schon jmd aus dem Forum dran oder ist der ausm Forum. Nicht das man sich unnötig hoch bietet!


----------



## mini.tom (26. September 2008)

Raule83 schrieb:


> 94er Zaskar
> 
> Ist da schon jmd aus dem Forum dran oder ist der ausm Forum. Nicht das man sich unnötig hoch bietet!



also mich interessiert der schon 
dann könnte das gt-miststück und ich endlich im partnerlook nebeneinander fahren 
mal sehen was wird 
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (26. September 2008)

@ raule schau doch in den gt verkaufs thraed.


----------



## tofu1000 (28. September 2008)

Ist weiss immer noch das neue schwarz???

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-LE-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## alecszaskar (28. September 2008)

gefällt es Dir nicht?
Ich persönlich mag schwarz und weiß


----------



## tofu1000 (28. September 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> gefällt es Dir nicht?
> Ich persönlich mag schwarz und weiß



Es gefällt mir sogar ausgesprochen gut!
Nicht umsonst steht ein schwarzes und ein weißes GT im Keller...


----------



## gt-andi (29. September 2008)

ist einer aus dem forum ebenfalls da dran? Nur damit ich weiß ob es noch Sinn macht am Ball zu bleiben. Ich hätt nämlich schon ein reges Interesse. Ggf  lasst Meinungen hören. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=290263123833

Darüber hinaus bin ich auf der Suche nach Team-Lts aufkleber für mein LTS1. Wenn jemand diese zu einem akeptablen Preis los werden möchte wär ich dankbar.


----------



## divergent! (29. September 2008)

mir gehts nur um den "günstigen" startpreis.das rad an sich sieht grausam aus

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-Titanium-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Davidbelize (29. September 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> mir gehts nur um den "günstigen" startpreis.das rad an sich sieht grausam aus
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-Titanium-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



das ist eindeutig was für den vergewaltigungs thread.


----------



## maatik (29. September 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das ist eindeutig was für den vergewaltigungs thread.



optisch wie auch finanziell


----------



## cleiende (29. September 2008)

Krank. Allein schon die Idee diesen König des Pedalrückschlags für knapp 3000 EUsen verticken zu wollen.



divergent! schrieb:


> mir gehts nur um den "günstigen" startpreis.das rad an sich sieht grausam aus
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-Titanium-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## versus (29. September 2008)

das ist ja geil! der scheint es auch noch ernst zu meinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (30. September 2008)

ein 18"Xizang
gruß


----------



## laxerone (30. September 2008)

Wer will?












steht in Bern zum Verkauf: 

http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=6&subcatid=17&adid=67883


----------



## oldschooler (30. September 2008)

man hat das xizang, aber hat es doch nicht, da der mindestpreis nicht erreicht wurde....

wenn er 999 als BIN macht und auch reserve 990 hat , dann soll er seinen mist doch halten...

ich mag ebay wirklich langsam nicht mehr...


----------



## cleiende (30. September 2008)

Grmpf.....

wer war es?


----------



## versus (30. September 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Grmpf.....
> 
> wer war es?







   das ist doch nicht etwa epo-trek-strampelkasper auf einem gt ? ? ? ?    :kotz:


----------



## cleiende (30. September 2008)

Nein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist das der Andre Tchmil (Eingeworfen hat der aber auch).
Aber nochmal: Hat den ZR Lotto einer von Euch geschnappt? Anscheinend bin ich da an einem anderen Freund und Liebhaber gescheitert, die Gebotsliste spricht für sich .....


----------



## versus (30. September 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist das der Andre Tchmil (Eingeworfen hat der aber auch).
> Aber nochmal: Hat den ZR Lotto einer von Euch geschnappt? Anscheinend bin ich da an einem anderen Freund und Liebhaber gescheitert, die Gebotsliste spricht für sich .....



puhhhh, sehr gut... dann sieht er dem aber verdammt ähnlich !


----------



## Kruko (1. Oktober 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Grmpf.....
> 
> wer war es?



Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat 

Ich war es zumindest nicht


----------



## oldschooler (1. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das ist doch nicht etwa epo-trek-strampelkasper auf einem gt ? ? ? ?    :kotz:



falls du den herrn armstrong meinst... nein... 2000 fuhr der längst für usps...vor usps war seine krebsgeschichte und davor motorola...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. Oktober 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> falls du den herrn armstrong meinst... nein... 2000 fuhr der längst für usps...vor usps war seine krebsgeschichte und davor motorola...



...und cofidis und eben das habe ich vor lauter schreck mit lotto verwechselt


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Oktober 2008)

das wiesse timberline in der bucht würde gerne nach berlin gehen................

ditt teil ist für nen kumpel von mir.


----------



## Tiensy (2. Oktober 2008)

Hat evtl. jmd. eine *zuverlässige Adresse in den USA *zur Weiterleitung nach Deutschland? Ich hätte da gerne etwas von Ebay-USA, aber der Verkäufer weigert sich nach Deutschland zu schicken... scheint wohl zu Zeitaufwändig die ganzen Formalitäten auszufüllen.

Alles weitere bitte per PM. Wäre euch dankbar wenn mir jmd. behilflich sein könnte.


----------



## kingmoe (2. Oktober 2008)

Irgendjemand suchter hier doch ein 12,5-Mini-Zassi?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290264177758

So selten wie die sind, ist der Preis echt OK. NOS!!!


----------



## dr.juggles (3. Oktober 2008)

cosmic sunrise zaskar von 99, leider mal wieder 18 zoll 
suche dringendst ein 16er

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-LE-fr...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Man (4. Oktober 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> cosmic sunrise zaskar von 99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-LE-fr...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



... und schwupps isser weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. Oktober 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> ... und schwupps isser weg.



gut gemacht


----------



## Deleted61137 (5. Oktober 2008)

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/Team-Issue-Jell...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 <-


-> http://cgi.ebay.com/Team-Issue-Jell...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 <-


-> http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Team-used-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 <-


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Oktober 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> -> http://cgi.ebay.com/Team-Issue-Jell...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 <-
> 
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.com/Team-Issue-Jell...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 <-
> ...



Ohne triple triangele - ohne mich!


----------



## GT-Man (7. Oktober 2008)

Kein Zaskar "LE", da von 99 aber ohne CNC-Ausfallenden, also nur ein "normales" Zaskar:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290265767291


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Oktober 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das wiesse timberline in der bucht würde gerne nach berlin gehen................
> 
> ditt teil ist für nen kumpel von mir.



danke leute....


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Oktober 2008)

ich denke mal ich komm am freitag zum verschicken 
cheers


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Oktober 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Kein Zaskar "LE", da von 99 aber ohne CNC-Ausfallenden, also nur ein "normales" Zaskar:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290265767291



trotzdem wunderschön!


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hat hier...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290265476916

eigentlich "zufällig"einer von euch die Finger im Spiel gehabt??  Und: Ja, ich weiß, der Großteil der Teile ist eher was für den Recyclinghof...


----------



## baldur75 (10. Oktober 2008)

Und kein Gebot abgegeben worden!
Wenn die Auktion vom Verkäufer beendet wird (im Falle eines Tausches) dann steht das doch da oder nicht?
Verstehe ich gerade nicht so ganz.


----------



## oldman (10. Oktober 2008)

baldur75 schrieb:


> Und kein Gebot abgegeben worden!
> Wenn die Auktion vom Verkäufer beendet wird (im Falle eines Tausches) dann steht das doch da oder nicht?
> Verstehe ich gerade nicht so ganz.



steht doch da:

Der Verkäufer hat diese Auktion vorzeitig beendet, da der Artikel zerstört wurde und daher nicht mehr verkauft werden kann.

auf Deutsch heisst das: mir hat einer ein gutes Angebot an ebay vorbei gemacht und ich hab den Misthaufen unter der Hand vertickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur75 (10. Oktober 2008)

Ah richtig, jetzt hab auch ich es gesehen. Steht so unscheinbar da!


----------



## oldman (10. Oktober 2008)

baldur75 schrieb:


> Ah richtig, jetzt hab auch ich es gesehen. Steht so* unscheinbar *da!



genau diese unscheinbaren worte treiben mich regelmaessig an den rand des wahnsinns... soso, zerstoert, jaja, da hat das sts mehr als ein jahrzehnt heftigen gelaendesport ueberlebt und bumms, kaum ist es auf ebay, bricht die fuhre zusammen, jaja....


----------



## maatik (10. Oktober 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hat hier...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290265476916
> 
> eigentlich "zufällig"einer von euch die Finger im Spiel gehabt??  Und: Ja, ich weiß, der Großteil der Teile ist eher was für den Recyclinghof...



Vielleicht ist seine Freundin auch spontan gewachsen 

PS: Er kündigte ja schon die Möglichkeit eines TAUSCHS an...wie dreist ist das denn.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Oktober 2008)

Nabend!
Kann mir jemand näheres zu diesem Stück Stahl sagen? Ist anhand des Geröhrs das genaue Modell feststellbar? Der Verkäufer meint es könne ein Karakoram gewesen sein.
Inspiriert von Mannis 89er Avalanche love suche ich eigentlich noch nach altem GT-Stahl
gruß


----------



## oldman (10. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Kann mir jemand näheres zu diesem Stück Stahl sagen? Ist anhand des Geröhrs das genaue Modell feststellbar? Der Verkäufer meint es könne ein Karakoram gewesen sein.
> Inspiriert von Mannis 89er Avalanche love suche ich eigentlich noch nach altem GT-Stahl
> gruß



ich wuerde den Rahmen ignorieren.... so wie die Auktion formuliert ist, dann die druebergetuenchte Farbe, er hat auch nur grob druebergeschaut als es darum ging nach Beulen zu suchen .
Zum Material macht er auch keine Angaben, aber trotzdem wird hier laut Karakoram gerufen...
Was immer es auch ist, das Ding ist recht rundgerockt, lohnt sich nur wenn Du neu lackierst, also Geld reinsteckst. 
my2cents


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ich wuerde den Rahmen ignorieren.... so wie die Auktion formuliert ist, dann die druebergetuenchte Farbe, er hat auch nur grob druebergeschaut als es darum ging nach Beulen zu suchen .
> Zum Material macht er auch keine Angaben, aber trotzdem wird hier laut Karakoram gerufen...
> Was immer es auch ist, das Ding ist recht rundgerockt, lohnt sich nur wenn Du neu lackierst, also Geld reinsteckst.
> my2cents



hmm...Der Lack wär mir ja egal. Hast aber recht, sieht schon sehr gebraucht aus. Danke


----------



## insanerider (10. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hmm...Der Lack wär mir ja egal. Hast aber recht, sieht schon sehr gebraucht aus. Danke



der rahmen ist von andy1 wenn ich mich recht erinnere, frag ihn einfach


----------



## Raze (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

EDELMETALL IN DER BUCHT:

GT LIGHTNING

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LIGHTNING-TIT...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Noch 7 Tage...

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2008)

insanerider schrieb:


> der rahmen ist von andy1 wenn ich mich recht erinnere, frag ihn einfach



Hab ich gemacht Er weiß auch nix näheres. Ne Rahmennummer scheint es nich zu geben. Und er meint die Schweißnähte am Tretlager sind nicht die schönsten. Also nix für mich.
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdermal (11. Oktober 2008)

Moin,


Raze schrieb:


> Noch 7 Tage...


... ich melde denn mal Interesse an: In sieben Tagen meins 
Sonst noch wer?
cheers,
C.


----------



## hoeckle (11. Oktober 2008)

...meins, meins, meins.....









nee, glück gehabt das ich gerade bei einem anderem titan zugeschlagen habe...


----------



## subdermal (11. Oktober 2008)

Und, was war's?
cheers,
C.


----------



## hoeckle (11. Oktober 2008)

kein GT.... nein habe endlich einen größeren ´94er rahmen gefunden der meinen leichtbauzauberer zwar schwerer aber deutlich bequemer werden lässt.

bild


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Oktober 2008)

97er zaskar in frostblau  traumhafter zustand, leider wieder 18 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190258325705&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Raze (11. Oktober 2008)

subdermal schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ... ich melde denn mal Interesse an: In sieben Tagen meins
> Sonst noch wer?
> ...



Hallo,

es ist zwar kein XIZANG, aber vielleicht wird es ja auch ein Hochzeitsgeschenk für einen Freund...

Viel Glück beim Bieten

raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

damit es keinen Streit gibt: 2 mal XIZANG vom "BUY IT NOW" Dealer:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOOK-16-GT-XI...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Ich kenne mich mit dem GT Titan nicht so gut aus, aber daß es eine glasperlengestrahlte Version gab ist mit völlig neu...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOOK-NOW-GT-X...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Ich persönlich werde mich auf den Rahmen aus Frankreich konzentrieren...

Viel Glück beim Bieten an die, die noch auf der Suche sind.

raze


----------



## subdermal (14. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
danke für den Hinweis - hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut...


Raze schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit dem GT Titan nicht so gut aus, aber daß es eine glasperlengestrahlte Version gab ist mit völlig neu...


Der Verkäufer meint, dass es anhand der Rahmennummer als von Sandvik geschweißter Rahmen zu identifizieren sein; seiner Vermutung nach sei damals in der Produktentwicklungsabteilung einfach was schief gelaufen und der Rahmen gestrahlt worden (was sonst nur bei den 99er Xizang normal gewesen sei, um bessere Lackhaftung zu gewährleisten)...
Ich warte ja noch auf ein Bild des Oberrohrabschluss.
Was meint ihr, ist das eine saubere Sache und der Rahmen mithin ein Unikat - oder lieber Finger weg?
Mir würde der Rahmen schon gefallen 


Raze schrieb:


> Ich persönlich werde mich auf den Rahmen aus Frankreich konzentrieren...


Ok, gut zu wissen. Mal schauen, ob ich am bead-blasted Xizang hängenbleibe 
cheers,
C.


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Oktober 2008)

subdermal schrieb:


> Moin,
> danke für den Hinweis - hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut...
> 
> Der Verkäufer meint, dass es anhand der Rahmennummer als von Sandvik geschweißter Rahmen zu identifizieren sein; seiner Vermutung nach sei damals in der Produktentwicklungsabteilung einfach was schief gelaufen und der Rahmen gestrahlt worden (was sonst nur bei den 99er Xizang normal gewesen sei, um bessere Lackhaftung zu gewährleisten)...
> ...



Ich wäre da sehr vorsichtig.

Der Verkäufer ist hier gut bekannt. Auch in anderen Foren tritt er als GT Kenner auf. Seltsam, das noch nie jemand von gestrahlten Xizangs gehört hat. 
Hatte der Verkäfer nicht schon einmal ein Lightning als Xizang verkauft? Ich meine mich erinnern zu können....

Und die 99er Xizangs wurden vor dem Lackieren gestrahlt? Das wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln.
Vielleicht ists ja umgekehrt und der Lack war schlecht....


----------



## subdermal (14. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
ja, der Verkäufer (gmXXX) ist auch hier bekannt - IIRC, hat er "oliversen" ein Lightning als Xizang verkauft....
Ich hatte im letzten Jahr ein 18" Xizang bei ihm gekauft, lief reibungslos, gut verpackt, schnell versandt.
Die Nummer unter dem Tretlager bei dem aktuell in Ebay zum Verkauf stehenden Bike hat jedenfalls nicht das bekannte Taiwanformat (YC XXXX...), und wurde mit Normziffern graviert bzw. gestempelt - bei den Lightnings, die ich kenne, sieht's meist händisch eingekratzt/handgraviert aus.
cheers,
C.


----------



## versus (14. Oktober 2008)

die ausfaller und zuganschläge sehen jedenfalls eher nach xizang aus, als nach lightning!
festlegen würde ich mich aber auch ungerne. der oberrohrabschluss könnte gewissheit bringen.


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Oktober 2008)

An der rechten Sitzstrebe zum Oberrohr hat sich der Schweisser auch nicht grade mit Ruhm bekleckert...


----------



## Kruko (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Rahmennummer ist schon Xizang-Typisch. 

Wobei man mit diesem auch etwas über die Nummerrierung aussagen kann, da wir bisher nur welche mit 18 und 19 hatten. Es scheint so, dass dies auf die Rahmengröße hindeutet. Tom hatte einen in 18 Zoll und Versus und ich einen 19 Zöller. Aber das gehört woanders rein


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. Oktober 2008)

Riesiges GT RAGE

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Rage-Aluminu...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 <-

Blauer GT Lenker

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/alloy-GT-handle...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 <-


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Oktober 2008)

subdermal schrieb:


> ja, der Verkäufer (gmXXX) ist auch hier bekannt - IIRC, hat er "oliversen" ein Lightning als Xizang verkauft....



...auch ich kenne Herrn gmundsoweiter. 
Wenn er oliversen ein Lightning als Xizang verkauft hat, würde ich da Absicht unterstellen - aber das ist nur mein Eindruck. 
Er ist sehr wortkarg und scheint ein Schlitzohr zu sein. 
Die Kommunikation war bei mir sehr mühselig, und konkrete Fragen beantwortet er nur sehr ungern. 

Ist nur mein Eindruck - kann bei jedem anders sein.
Ich würde allerdings bei ihm nix kaufen.


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte ihn auch mal gefragt, da mich das Xizang interessiert hat. Immerhin bekam ich dann auch die Bilder des Chainsucks zugeschickt, der in der Auktion beschrieben wird. 
Außerdem sagte er mir da, daß es das Xizang 94 und 98 auch als Komplettrad gab 
Karg waren die Antworten bei mir bisher nicht, Schlitzohr würd ich aber auch unterschreiben (nach dem was ich bisher so kenne/weiß).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub um an eine solche Menge Titan-GTs ranzukommen muss man ein ziemliches Schlitzohr sein
gruß


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi,nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir...Man muss ja vorsichtig sein mit Bewertungen anderer Verkäufer...aber gm12xxx hat die Angewohnheit auch bei retrobike alle GT Verkäufe außer seinen eigenen madig zu machen...und klar ist ja, dass er "ein Zerleger vor dem Herrn" ist wie es Hightower mal so schön ausdrückte..Ich kann ihn persönlich schon deshalb nicht leiden weil er auf das schnelle Geld aus ist und sich damit bei retrobike auch noch brüstet..Übel nehm ich ihm allerdings dass er über mein Edge Ti gelästert hat als er mal ein solches mit angeblich nur 800 Miles verkauft hat....mit 4000 km sei so ein Rahmen nach seiner Aussage zu stark verschlissen...seitdem ist er unten durch.. und wenn er den Xizang Rahmen für 1000 $ verkauft, dann hat er wahrscheinl. max 500 fürs Komplettrad bezahlt...Aber jeder muss ja selbst entscheiden was er für sein Traumrad bezahlen möchte...VGPeter


----------



## Raze (15. Oktober 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde allerdings bei ihm nix kaufen.



Hallo,

da schließe ich mich an. 

Da ich mittlerweile relativ viel Erfahrungen mit der Oberflächenveredlung von Titan gemacht habe was das Schleifen, Polieren und Strahlen mit den unterschiedl. Materialien betrifft, ist es mit ein wenig Zeitaufwand möglich, aus einem geschundenen Rahmen ein "buy it now" Schmuckstück mit wenig Laufleistung zu machen, der "vorwiegend in der Garage hing".

Wer kann denn heute noch nachweisen, ob der XIZANG Rahmen ausversehen von Werk aus gestrahlt wurde oder ob er wiederaufbereitet wurde und als Oberflächenfinish das zeitsparende und dadurch billigere Glasperlenstrahlen gewählt wurde?

Ich möchte keinen an die Wand stellen, aber diese Möglichkeit sollte man in Betracht ziehen.

Beste Grüße 

raze


----------



## subdermal (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin,


Raze schrieb:


> oder ob er wiederaufbereitet wurde und als Oberflächenfinish das zeitsparende und dadurch billigere Glasperlenstrahlen gewählt wurde


ja, das ist auch meine Sorge. Allerdings: Würde ein nachträgliches Strahlen mit Glasperlen u.ä. die Rahmennummer ähnlich sauber und "unbestrahlt" aussehen lassen? Mal so an die Egschperten gefragt.
Und schließlich, als unabdingbares Kriterium für ein Xizang:


 
Wie sieht das für euch aus?
Bizarrerweise sind alle Auktionen von gmXXX raus, weil - wie er sagt - sein Account gehackt worden ist... 
Würde mich über eure Meinungen zum Strahlen und zum Bild sehr freuen, denn so ganz bin ich bauchmäßig mit dem Xizang noch nicht durch.
cheers,
C.


----------



## Kruko (15. Oktober 2008)

Man kann es nur erahnen Sieht aber nach dem Xizang-Logo am Oberrohr aus. Meine Finger lege ich dafür aber nicht ins Feuer.


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-STS-REBUI...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Da hat er eine schönen Gewinn, wenn er den Satz verkauft. Für 20 Euro in der US-Bucht gekauft und für 80 Euro will er den Satz verkaufen.


----------



## Melnibone (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin-moin!
Also bei den ganzen Ungereimtheiten, die sich hier bisher aufgetan haben, würd ich einfach die Finger davon lassen. Warte einfach noch etwas ab, wird sich schon noch das Richtige für Dich finden.
Viel Glück!
Micha


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Oktober 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-STS-REBUI...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Da hat er eine schönen Gewinn, wenn er den Satz verkauft. Für 20 Euro in der US-Bucht gekauft und für 80 Euro will er den Satz verkaufen.


 
Ja, da isses wieder... Den letzten beissen ja bekanntlich die Hunde. Der hat mir diese verfluchten Dinger buchstäblich vor der Nase weggeschnappt...  Und jetzt wedelt er damit....


----------



## gt-andi (16. Oktober 2008)

Für all diejenigen die ihn noch nicht erblickt haben. Wenn mein
Vorrat (ich meine den bei meiner besseren Hälfte) nicht schon erschöpft wäre könnt ich glatt schwach werden.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180299001705&BackToListReferer=http%3A%2F%2Fmy.ebay.de%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FMyEbayBeta

Suche noch Team LTS-Sticker. Falls also jemand welche los werden möchte.


----------



## chrrup150 (16. Oktober 2008)

na ich glaub nicht das das lts ungefahren ist.
dafür sind mir die abschürfungen innen an der rechten kettenstrebe zu stark und die schwarze schraube vom dämpfer scheint auch schon etwas arg mitgenommen zu sein!
und ausserdem haben wir hier ja gewesen was mit ner starken rechten und ner dose neverdull möglich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (16. Oktober 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> na ich glaub nicht das das lts ungefahren ist.
> dafür sind mir die abschürfungen innen an der rechten kettenstrebe zu stark und die schwarze schraube vom dämpfer scheint auch schon etwas arg mitgenommen zu sein!
> und ausserdem haben wir hier ja gewesen was mit ner starken rechten und ner dose neverdull möglich ist



Ich wäre aber trotzdem vorsichtig mit solchen Behauptungen. Fakt ist, dass im Rahmen teilweise nicht die originalen Lager und Schrauben verbaut sind. Es ist nur das untere Lager ein Gleitlager.

Soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich der Verkäufer bin oder dass ich den Verkäufer kenne


----------



## laxerone (16. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab mir gmXXXX bisher immer einen netten und ausführlichen Kontakt gehabt. Hab 1 oder glaube sogar 2 Rahmen von ihm gekauft. Klar, er verdient Geld mit dem An- und Verkauf von GT's und tut alles, um das Maximale aus ihnen rauszuholen. Aber das ist an und für sich ja nicht verwerflich. Interessant wären die Fakten über die "Lightning als Xizang verkauft" Aktion.


----------



## oliversen (16. Oktober 2008)

laxerone schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir gmXXXX bisher immer einen netten und ausführlichen Kontakt gehabt. Hab 1 oder glaube sogar 2 Rahmen von ihm gekauft. Klar, er verdient Geld mit dem An- und Verkauf von GT's und tut alles, um das Maximale aus ihnen rauszuholen. Aber das ist an und für sich ja nicht verwerflich. Interessant wären die Fakten über die "Lightning als Xizang verkauft" Aktion.



Naheres gibst hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250539&highlight=Unterschiede+Lightning+Xizang

Der Anfang und das Ende des Theads beschaefitgen sich damit.

oliversen


----------



## salzbrezel (16. Oktober 2008)

Aprospos Xizang etc...

Weiß einer was mit dem absoluten Experten und Besitzer mehrerer Xizangs - nämlich KINT - passiert ist? Der war ja schon eeeeewig nicht mehr hier unterwegs.

Gruß...


----------



## mountymaus (16. Oktober 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Aprospos Xizang etc...
> 
> Weiß einer was mit dem absoluten Experten und Besitzer mehrerer Xizangs - nämlich KINT - passiert ist? Der war ja schon eeeeewig nicht mehr hier unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß...



Keine Ahnung, ich habe ihn auch zum GT-Treffen eingeladen doch er hat sich nicht gemeldet. Ich denke, da macht sich schon so manch einer Gedanken, wo er abgeblieben ist.


----------



## hoeckle (16. Oktober 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Aprospos Xizang etc...
> 
> Weiß einer was mit dem absoluten Experten und Besitzer mehrerer Xizangs - nämlich KINT - passiert ist? Der war ja schon eeeeewig nicht mehr hier unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß...


 

ich denke da machen sich alle ihre gedanken. habe leider seine adresse verbaselt und somit auch seinen nachnamen. somit ist es leider nicht möglich da nachforschungen zu betreiben. aber vlt könnten wir gemeinsam einen der moderatoren bitten das zu tun (datenschutz). ich für meinen teil mache mir schon sorgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laxerone (16. Oktober 2008)

danke für den link! verstehe jetzt auch die vorbehalte und schliesse mich an: gmXXXX eher mit vorsicht geniessen.


----------



## versus (16. Oktober 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> habe leider seine adresse verbaselt und somit auch seinen nachnamen.



habe ich alles! auf meine mails/pms hat er bisher nicht reagiert!

bin auch etwas besorgt, denn sonst hat er immer prompt reagiert


----------



## salzbrezel (16. Oktober 2008)

Ist er vielleicht grade im Diplomstress? Er war doch zumindest letztes Jahr noch Student? Ich hatte mir auch IBC-Verbot gegeben, sonst wärs mit dem Lernen vorbei gewesen.


----------



## tomasius (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe seine Adresse leider nicht, bin also auch verwundert und besorgt.  
Aber die Kontaktdaten hat doch sicherlich jemand.

Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hab ihm eben mal eine SMS geschrieben, nachdem ich erfolgreich nach etwa einer halben Stunde Suche auf meinem Schreibtisch seine Nummer gefunden habe... Mal schauen...


----------



## Raze (19. Oktober 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> EDELMETALL IN DER BUCHT:
> 
> ...




Hallo,

ich bin rauß!

Der Rahmen wäre definitiv zu klein für den zuküntigen Fahrer. Man kann ja nicht davon ausgehen, daß er in kurzer Zeit nach der Hochzeit 10 cm kleiner wird 

Viel Glück beim Bieten, der Rahmen ist den Bildern nach in einem super Zustand.

raze


----------



## Raze (19. Oktober 2008)

Wer wars??? 

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## subdermal (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich schon mal nicht... 
cheers,
C.


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Oktober 2008)

Hat hier nicht einer ein 89´GT gesucht (Aggressor 2?)
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-Mou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## bvarnfullagts (24. Oktober 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Naheres gibst hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250539&highlight=Unterschiede+Lightning+Xizang
> 
> Der Anfang und das Ende des Theads beschaefitgen sich damit.
> ...




Oliversen...That was an honest mistake as we discussed. At the time, I bought that frame naked and turned it.  It was sold to me as a Xizang and I wasn't watching the subtle differences between the Xizang's and Lightnings back then.  In fact that was the first Lightning that I'd gotten my hands on.  Look if you are still unhappy with the money you spent on that frame I will gladly refund your money and pay the freight back to the US
From what I see in this posting below I'd say it's the best investment you've probably ever made in your lifetime.  Wish I still had it.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LIGHTNING-TIT...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (24. Oktober 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Oliversen...That was an honest mistake as we discussed. At the time, I bought that frame naked and turned it.  It was sold to me as a Xizang and I wasn't watching the subtle differences between the Xizang's and Lightnings back then.  In fact that was the first Lightning that I'd gotten my hands on.  Look if you are still unhappy with the money you spent on that frame I will gladly refund your money and pay the freight back to the US
> From what I see in this posting below I'd say it's the best investment you've probably ever made in your lifetime.  Wish I still had it.



Kevin,

I'm happy with the bike. Since quite a while at least.
The quoted thread above just reflects as I felt at that time. Things are settled. Not in my favor tough, but in a way I can live with it. 

oliversen


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Fahrra...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Fahrra...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



fair.


----------



## kingmoe (26. Oktober 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> fair.



Hm, was meinst du, ist der wirklich nur 18" - oder evtl. 19"?!
Dann wäre er auch mal für mich interessant, diese ganzen 18"-Pygmäen-Zassis gehen mir langsam auf den Keks...


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Oktober 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Hat hier nicht einer ein 89´GT gesucht (Aggressor 2?)
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-Mou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Dat is das von Floidacroid. Ist mir zu klein...
gruß


----------



## spatzel (26. Oktober 2008)

..........und wer von euch ist lavabombe???


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> 18"-Pygmäen-Zassis gehen mir langsam auf den Keks...



aldasuchstdustressoderwas ? 

in unserem verkaufsthread waren in letzter zeit einige 19 zöller zu haben, z.b.:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5198154&postcount=29


----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Hm, was meinst du, ist der wirklich nur 18" - oder evtl. 19"?!
> Dann wÃ¤re er auch mal fÃ¼r mich interessant, diese ganzen 18"-PygmÃ¤en-Zassis gehen mir langsam auf den Keks...



hm ich mein jetzt is eh vorbei aber sorry kein plan. da die grÃ¶Ãen relativ an mir vorbeigehen kann ich da keinerlei aussagen zu treffen - fehlt mir einfach das vergleichsmaterial fÃ¼r. im normalfall kannste das am headtube bzw dem rohrdreieck mit gusset festmachen tÃ¤t ich sagen...  aber da erzÃ¤hl ich dir ja nix neues. 



aggressor2 schrieb:


> Dat is das von Floidacroid. Ist mir zu klein...
> gruÃ



sch-egal nimms wenn du sowas in der richtung suchst und wenns preislich halbwegs im rahmen bleibt. erstens hilfste damit nem forenkollegen, zweitens haste ne gute ausgangsbasis wenn irgendwann ein passender 89er rahmen auftaucht. komponenten ab - rahmen weiterverticken - die grafischen lacke erlÃ¶sen meist noch anstÃ¤ndige preise - , und wenn das passende kommt - Ã¼bernimmst du jahrgangsgerecht. mountain lx ist erstens schon ok als gruppe, zweitens als erste lx auch schon kultverdÃ¤chtig und Ã¼berhaupt ists relativ bescheiden sich teile aus den jahrgÃ¤ngen zusammenzususchen vom geld mal ganz abgesehen - kenne ich aus eigener leidvoller erfahrung. alleine die pedale bekommst du eig nicht unter 30â¬. und rein optisch siehts doch nach nem guten zustand aus ? - wenn das ritchy force reifen sidn - hÃ¤ttest du bei denen bei mir zb auch schon einen abnehmer.


----------



## kingmoe (26. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> aldasuchstdustressoderwas ?
> 
> in unserem verkaufsthread waren in letzter zeit einige 19 zöller zu haben, z.b.:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5198154&postcount=29



Aber du findest auch, dass sich 450,- Taler anders anhören, als 180,- Sofortkauf, oder?!
Ich bin ja kein NOS-Pimper, sondern das BB-Zassi ist meine Dreckschleuder für alle Fälle.

Aber ich bringe es wohl eh nicht übers Herz, meinen alten 18er zu strippen, mein erstes Zassi und mein SSWC-2004-Rad 
Ich glaube, das wird demnächst mal aufgehübscht und geht in Ruhestand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> sch-egal nimms wenn du sowas in der richtung suchst und wenns preislich halbwegs im rahmen bleibt. erstens hilfste damit nem forenkollegen, zweitens haste ne gute ausgangsbasis wenn irgendwann ein passender 89er rahmen auftaucht. komponenten ab - rahmen weiterverticken - die grafischen lacke erlÃ¶sen meist noch anstÃ¤ndige preise - , und wenn das passende kommt - Ã¼bernimmst du jahrgangsgerecht. mountain lx ist erstens schon ok als gruppe, zweitens als erste lx auch schon kultverdÃ¤chtig und Ã¼berhaupt ists relativ bescheiden sich teile aus den jahrgÃ¤ngen zusammenzususchen vom geld mal ganz abgesehen - kenne ich aus eigener leidvoller erfahrung. alleine die pedale bekommst du eig nicht unter 30â¬. und rein optisch siehts doch nach nem guten zustand aus ? - wenn das ritchy force reifen sind - hÃ¤ttest du bei denen bei mir zb auch schon einen abnehmer.





Kint schrieb:


> planetsmasher schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hoffe jetzt gibts auch endlich wieder ellenlange Antworten auf saublÃ¶de ungestellte Fragen...
> ...



 ja ja...
Aber eh ich mir ein Rad/Rahmenset hinstelle steck ich das Geld lieber in mein Zaskar. Mal sehen.
gruÃ


----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Aber du findest auch, dass sich 450,- Taler anders anhören, als 180,- Sofortkauf, oder?!
> Ich bin ja kein NOS-Pimper, sondern das BB-Zassi ist meine Dreckschleuder für alle Fälle.
> 
> Aber ich bringe es wohl eh nicht übers Herz, meinen alten 18er zu strippen, mein erstes Zassi und mein SSWC-2004-Rad
> Ich glaube, das wird demnächst mal aufgehübscht und geht in Ruhestand...



als ersatz für dat urzassi ? himmel niemals ... 
pf.. ne diskussion über neupreise ist relativ müßig. wer ein nos rahmen sucht der wird froh über das angebot sein, alle anderen werden wahrsch eher woanders zuschlagen.


----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ja ja...
> Aber eh ich mir ein Rad/Rahmenset hinstelle steck ich das Geld lieber in mein Zaskar. Mal sehen.
> gruß



aha. dann sage ich dir ein letztes:

mbmn: das rad wird wahrscheinlich keine 200 erlösen. wensn dir zu klein ist ists das anderen nämlich auch ...das rahmenset bekommste grob für 100 verkauft - dann hast du für 100 ein komplettes anbaupaket. wenn ich überlege dass du die symetrischen shimano pedale alleine für 30 kaufst -und ein LRS selten weniger als 50 kostet -  dann sagt mir der rechenschieber: nach möglichkeit immer ein komplettrad strippen udn die teile an einen passenden rahmen transferieren. allerdings spricht dabei auch die leidvolle 22" erfahrung aus mir..

du kannst natürlich auch auf ein passendes 89er warten und stattdessen die x-te sattelstütze für dein zassi kaufen - wenn dir dass lieber ist.


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> aha. dann sage ich dir ein letztes:
> 
> mbmn: das rad wird wahrscheinlich keine 200â¬ erlÃ¶sen. wensn dir zu klein ist ists das anderen nÃ¤mlich auch ...das rahmenset bekommste grob fÃ¼r 100â¬ verkauft - dann hast du fÃ¼r 100â¬ ein komplettes anbaupaket. wenn ich Ã¼berlege dass du die symetrischen shimano pedale alleine fÃ¼r 30â¬ kaufst -und ein LRS selten weniger als 50â¬ kostet -  dann sagt mir der rechenschieber: nach mÃ¶glichkeit immer ein komplettrad strippen udn die teile an einen passenden rahmen transferieren. allerdings spricht dabei auch die leidvolle 22" erfahrung aus mir..
> 
> du kannst natÃ¼rlich auch auf ein passendes 89er warten und stattdessen die x-te sattelstÃ¼tze fÃ¼r dein zassi kaufen - wenn dir dass lieber ist.



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wollte er im Verkaufsthread 160 fÃ¼rs Rahmenset und irgendwas bei 220-240 fÃ¼rs Komplettbike. Danke aber fÃ¼r deine Erfahrungen. Vielleicht werd ich es mir doch noch Ã¼berlegen
gruÃ


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Oktober 2008)

Zaskar '99 in rot und 20", neu

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/1999-GT-Zaskar-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 <-


----------



## Kint (28. Oktober 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Zaskar '99 in rot und 20", neu
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.com/1999-GT-Zaskar-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 <-



gottseidank brauche ich keinen in rot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. Oktober 2008)

Ist es denn eine Frage von "brauchen" ?


----------



## Kint (28. Oktober 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist es denn eine Frage von "brauchen" ?



das rede ich mir seit 2 stunden ein, ja....
depeche+mode/a+question+of+lust


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Oktober 2008)

Lass das lieber, führt zu nix 

Ich rede mir auch dauernd ein, das ich kein Sanction brauche, und es noch weniger will ... aber ich werde es trotzdem bestellen )


----------



## Triturbo (1. November 2008)

GT Zaskar LE


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. November 2008)

From GT_Musa
 Zaskar '99 in rot und 20", neu

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/1999-GT-Zaskar-F...1|240:1318 <-

Is this the H.O.T. Mango color?..... because GT didn't offer red in 1999.


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. November 2008)

Das ist mal eine Seltenheit:
GT 26" BMX Cruiser
http://cgi.ebay.com/26-GT-CRUISER-B...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## muttipullover (2. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Laufradsatz-Mavi...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sbarc (3. November 2008)

GT Tachyon inner Bucht (opisch keine Wucht):

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Tachylon-Kult...ryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (3. November 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> From GT_Musa
> Zaskar '99 in rot und 20", neu
> Is this the H.O.T. Mango color?..... because GT didn't offer red in 1999.



no, this isnt the "dark orange" or mango. check versus' pics for the mango tone:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/1901

. I'ld say this colour is the "boss red" as the lts 2k (or was it the 3k ? ) of 98 featured too. however this seems to be an original colour since this isnt the first frame i've seen in this red. maybe they got some half empty tins from preceding year lying around  its not listed in the 99 german catalogue though. as isnt the bright yellow from was it 96 ? 




sbarc schrieb:


> GT Tachyon inner Bucht (opisch keine Wucht):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Tachylon-Kult...ryZ32509QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



lass das mal nicht sassy hören der hat nämlich das gleiche farbschema gewählt....





vielleicht doch ein originalton ? ??


----------



## Raze (5. November 2008)

Hallo Kint,

kaum bist Du wieder da und schon verschläfst Du die Auktion...
Auch für alle anderen Großen ein Schnäppchen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280280782770&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123

Viele Grüße

raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120328212026

Ist das wirklich ein Zaskar? Schaut euch mal den Abschluss vom Oberrohr an.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. November 2008)

Kein Zaskar!


----------



## Ketterechts (10. November 2008)

Etwas günstiges für die Grossen hier

http://cgi.ebay.de/HARDTAIL-MTB-RAR...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## TigersClaw (10. November 2008)

muttipullover schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Laufradsatz-Mavi...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Meins


----------



## versus (10. November 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meins



sehr gut! ich dachte mir schon, dass die hier landen werden. 
ca. 10min. vor ende habe ich entschieden doch nicht zu bieten


----------



## spatzel (10. November 2008)

........hatte da auch geboten, aber man muß ja net unbedingt alles haben.......


----------



## robbitobbi (10. November 2008)

Noch eins für grosse:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Team-AVALANCH...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## santacruza (10. November 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Kein Zaskar!




naja,sicher?

quote ebay antwort:
Hallo
Ja mich haben schon paar leute daruf angesprochen.also ich kann nur sagen das ich einen Avalanche Rahmen habe und halt diesen Zaskar LE. Habe ihn ja uch als Zaskar LE damals gekauft.!! leider habe ich die rechnung nicht mehr. ist ca.13 jahre her.! und die unter schiede vom avalanche und zaskar sind eigentlich deutlich. andere schweissnähte am schaftrohr(BEIM ZASKAR VERSTÄRKT) die rohre selber sind etwas dicker als beim avalanche, und in chrom poliert habe ich noch kein avalanche gesehen. da sind noch einige kleinigkeiten die diese rahmen von einander unterscheiden. Der Große GT aufkleber war so auch nicht am Avalanche. beim avalnche steht all GT terra geschrieben,beim Zaskar wiederrum dieses Große GT. was allerdiengs nicht original ist, ist der obere Zaskar aufkleber.das Original ist abgegangen mit der zeit. Aber beim kauf stand da wirklich Zaskar drauf.!!! vielleicht kamen ab einem bestimmten bj andere hindere GT Gravuren und halt auch das mit dieser wölbung.




wat is nu damit? denn schön isser!


----------



## hoeckle (10. November 2008)

redneck didan....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...BS%2BIA&itu=UCC%2BCSP%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=12&ps=35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. November 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> am schaftrohr(BEIM ZASKAR VERSTÄRKT)...in chrom poliert habe ich noch kein avalanche gesehen...Der Große GT aufkleber war so auch nicht am Avalanche...beim avalnche steht all GT terra geschrieben,beim Zaskar wiederrum dieses Große GT...



wirklich viel ahnung hat er nicht. meiner meinung ist das alles falsch!



santacruza schrieb:


> was allerdiengs nicht original ist, ist der obere Zaskar aufkleber.das Original ist abgegangen mit der zeit.



und das würde ich dann auch schreiben 

aus meiner sicht ist das definitv kein zaskar!


----------



## zaskar-le (10. November 2008)

keine Auktion, aber vielleicht interessant für die stetig wachsende 27,4er-Gemeinde 

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42992

Syncros Seat Post 27.4 
Leider für mich nicht lang genug (ich suche 'ne 425er).


----------



## Manni1599 (10. November 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> naja,sicher?
> 
> wat is nu damit? denn schön isser!



*ABSOLUT SICHER, KEIN ZASKAR!*

Es gab auch 96 und 97 Avalanches in Ballburnished.

Lass Dir mal die Rahmennummer geben und die Alu-Sorte. Dann kann man es meist genau bestimmen.

Manni


----------



## Kruko (10. November 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *ABSOLUT SICHER, KEIN ZASKAR!*






Manni1599 schrieb:


> Es gab auch 96 und 97 Avalanches in Ballburnished.
> 
> Lass Dir mal die Rahmennummer geben und die Alu-Sorte. Dann kann man es meist genau bestimmen.
> 
> Manni


 Braucht man nicht. Der Oberrohrabschluss ist nun mal nicht platt


----------



## korat (10. November 2008)

ich glaube mich zu erinnern, daß kingmoe mal darauf hingewiesen hat, daß es durchaus einige wenige zaskar mit gewölbter abschlußplatte gegeben hat. ausschlaggebend war hier die form des gussets am unterrohr.

aber ohne gewähr, und den jahrgang weiß ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## minhang (10. November 2008)

ja, aber nicht von um und bei 96. Gerade das 96er alvalanche war dem Zaskar sehr ähnlich ...Ballburnished, decals, etc alles gleich, bis auf das Oberrohrende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (11. November 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> naja,sicher?
> 
> quote ebay antwort:
> HalloJa mich haben schon paar leute daruf angesprochen.also ich kann nur sagen das ich einen Avalanche Rahmen habe und halt diesen Zaskar LE. Habe ihn ja uch als Zaskar LE damals gekauft.!! leider habe ich die rechnung nicht mehr. ist ca.13 jahre her.! und die unter schiede vom avalanche und zaskar sind eigentlich deutlich. andere schweissnähte am schaftrohr(BEIM ZASKAR VERSTÄRKT) die rohre selber sind etwas dicker als beim avalanche, und in chrom poliert habe ich noch kein avalanche gesehen. da sind noch einige kleinigkeiten die diese rahmen von einander unterscheiden. Der Große GT aufkleber war so auch nicht am Avalanche. beim avalnche steht all GT terra geschrieben,beim Zaskar wiederrum dieses Große GT. was allerdiengs nicht original ist, ist der obere Zaskar aufkleber.das Original ist abgegangen mit der zeit. Aber beim kauf stand da wirklich Zaskar drauf.!!! vielleicht kamen ab einem bestimmten bj andere hindere GT Gravuren und halt auch das mit dieser wölbung.



.ja, sicher. das ist KEIN zaskar, egal was er behauptet oder was man ihm erzählt hat: 

fakt ist das ist mindestens ein 96er rahmen wegen dem schaltauge und der bremsbrücke. sowie dem gusseting. da gibts überhaupt keine diskussion. 

zu seinen "fakten":
aus den  schweissnähten kannst du nicht erkennen ob es ein zaskar oder avalanche ist. das gusseting was er meint ist identisch bei beiden rahmen. 

inwiefern sollen die rohre dicker sein - wenn er das ovalisierte UR meint das gabs ab 96 auch beim Avalanche - 

chrom poliert schonmal gar nicht - Bb aber egal - gibts beim avalanche seit 94.

die UR kleber Gt bzw allGTterra waren jahrgangsabhängig über die gesamte modellpalette identisch. all terra gabs nur bis 95 ab 96 gabs kein all terra schriftzug (nirgendwo !! auf dem Rahmen siehe sattelstreben) mehr. nur noch gt. - im übrigen sieht mri das ganze decal paket wie eins dieser (besseren) nachgemachten von ebay aus... 96 wären die UR kleber übrigens blau gelb bei BB zassis. das rote kleberchen wäre original erst ab 97. 

i.d.t kamen ab nem bestimmten jahrgang die hinteren gewölbten abschlussbleche bei zassi - anfang der 2000er als es lange keine BB zassis und nicht cnc teile mehr gab... 


die rahmennummer sagt mehr als tausend worte. aber es ist keins. und wenn er sich auf den kopf stellt wirds trotzdem keins.


----------



## oldschooler (11. November 2008)

steuerrohr- und oberrohrdecals sind keinesfalls original.

hab einen 97er zaskar hier. die unterrohraufkleber passen, aber der rest nicht...

und dass es ein avalanche ist, ist ja eindeutig erklärt und bewiesen worden!


----------



## santacruza (11. November 2008)

und deswegen bleib ich auch bei meinem lts projekt...vorerst .aber gut zu wissen dass hier definitiv jemand ahnung hat!
aber so ein hans rey zaskar nachbau...das wär was...magura raceline...xtr...starrgabel


----------



## dr.juggles (11. November 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> und deswegen bleib ich auch bei meinem lts projekt...vorerst .aber gut zu wissen dass hier definitiv jemand ahnung hat!
> aber so ein hans rey zaskar nachbau...das wär was...magura raceline...xtr...starrgabel



hansi war eigentlich nie mit maguras unterwegs, außer auf dem team trials.
entweder früher cantilever und später dann v-brakes bei den zassis.
ich wünschte mir das frostblaue welches er in "big five" fährt


----------



## santacruza (11. November 2008)

kurz einmal noch off topic, dann bin ich wieder still: gabs dieses modell auch mal so zu kaufen(nachkaufen)? : 







seid ich mir mein lts jeden tag ansehen kann und mich freu dass es bald fertig ist wächst mir gt immer mehr ans herz


----------



## salzbrezel (12. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> i.d.t kamen ab nem bestimmten jahrgang die hinteren gewölbten abschlussbleche bei zassi - anfang der 2000er als es lange keine BB zassis und nicht cnc teile mehr gab...



Das waren die Race Modelle der Jahre 2001 und 2002. Allerdings nur die blau/gelben, die rot/schwarzen hatten einen graden Abschluss.


----------



## gtbiker (12. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/HARDTAIL-MTB-RAR...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kingmoe (12. November 2008)

Hau rein Kint, is´ XL und billiger als mein iDrive5 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330286111780


----------



## tomasius (12. November 2008)

Das könnte ich abholen und weiterleiten! Kint? 







http://cgi.ebay.de/HARDTAIL-MTB-RAR...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Tom


----------



## tomasius (12. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Lightning-Ti...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (12. November 2008)

...


----------



## Kint (12. November 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> hmmm, nöööööö.... da warte ich lieber auf den fiickenistaucheinschönereshobbyaufgabeweihnachtsbazar um das vorkaufsrecht am lightning wahrzunehmen....



wenn das mir gilt  ich beeil mich ich schwör. 



kingmoe schrieb:


> Hau rein Kint, is´ XL und billiger als mein iDrive5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330286111780



ich schiess mich so langsam auf die sacntions ein... und wenn dann nur die idrives der zweiten eneration, gerissene dämpferaufnahmen und abgebrochene sitzdome brauch ich nicht wirklich.  trotzdem danke. 



tomasius schrieb:


> Das könnte ich abholen und weiterleiten! Kint? ;
> Tom



danke fürs angebot tom, aber wenn stahl-gt dann nur noch siehe meine signatur.


----------



## kingmoe (13. November 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Lightning-Ti...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Tom



Den würde ich schon gerne haben, Verkäufer ist wegen des Versandes nach D angschrieben. Mal sehen, ob er´s macht...


----------



## versus (13. November 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Den würde ich schon gerne haben, Verkäufer ist wegen des Versandes nach D angschrieben. Mal sehen, ob er´s macht...



 probier den auf jeden fall zu bekommen. die 500$ habe ich keine sekunde bereut


----------



## planetsmasher (13. November 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330286111780


 
also ich will ja niemandem was unterstellen, aber (das musste ja jetzt kommen) dieser Rahmen ist am Dienstag abend eigentlich schon ausgelaufen. und der Auktionsverlauf sah schon etwas "ungewöhnlich" aus. Und wenn man dann noch die bisherigen Auktionen und die jeweiligen Käufer genauer anschaut... Der hat bestimmt nen guten Kumpel. Und der XL-Rahmen war dann wohl doch zu gross...

PS

P.S. der oben stehende Text wurde mehrfach juristisch geprüft und bietet keinen Anlass die darin gemachten Aussagen zu wiederrufen oder zu revidieren. Genaugenommen enthält er gar keine Aussage


----------



## versus (13. November 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> P.S. der oben stehende Text wurde mehrfach juristisch geprüft und bietet keinen Anlass die darin gemachten Aussagen zu wiederrufen oder zu revidieren. Genaugenommen enthält er gar keine Aussage


----------



## planetsmasher (13. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


>


 
na, da hab ich mich wohl in Sachen Ignorier-Liste zumindest bei Dir getäuscht...


----------



## caferacer 1980 (13. November 2008)

P.S. der oben stehende Text wurde mehrfach juristisch geprüft und bietet keinen Anlass die darin gemachten Aussagen zu wiederrufen oder zu revidieren. Genaugenommen enthält er gar keine Aussage

*doppelFG+*
...den muß ich mir merken....lol


----------



## kingmoe (13. November 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Den würde ich schon gerne haben, Verkäufer ist wegen des Versandes nach D angschrieben. Mal sehen, ob er´s macht...



So, das ist mal wieder einer der Verteter, die keine Lust auf den Versand haben und behaupten, der wäre teurer als der Sofortkauf (haha!)
Ich verhandle weiter und mache eben seine Hausaufgaben in Sachen Shipping. Mal sehen, wie´s ausgeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. November 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> So, das ist mal wieder einer der Verteter, die keine Lust auf den Versand haben und behaupten, der wäre teurer als der Sofortkauf (haha!)
> Ich verhandle weiter und mache eben seine Hausaufgaben in Sachen Shipping. Mal sehen, wie´s ausgeht...



kennst du keinen ghostkäufer mit adresse in den usa?


----------



## versus (13. November 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> na, da hab ich mich wohl in Sachen Ignorier-Liste zumindest bei Dir getäuscht...



wieso ignorierliste ?
da habe ich wohl was nicht mitbekommen...


----------



## -lupo- (13. November 2008)

@santacruza:

Soweit ich weiss ist genau das Bike aus dem Foto hier im Forum gelandet. Hans hatte es eine Zeitlang im ital. MTB-Forum in den Kleinanzeigen drin.


----------



## kingmoe (13. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> kennst du keinen ghostkäufer mit adresse in den usa?



Doch, danke der Nachfrage. Hier im Forum ist man ja auch von vielen hilfbereiten Menschen umgeben 

Aber mal an alle: Ich werde "nur" mitbieten und es darf natürlich jeder andere auch den Rahmen vorher "abschießen". Ich bin da nicht so dogmatisch und da der Verkäöufer partout schon 112,- US$ für inneramerikanischen Versand möchte, lasse ich den Sofortkauf sausen. So gut steht der Dollar auch nicht mehr, dass der Endpreis bis vor die Haustüre inkl. aller Nebenkosten extrem sexy wäre.
Das muss man als Familienpapa erstmal rechtfertigen, wenn eh schon ein gutes Dutzend Kompletträder rumsteht - die alle kaum bewegt werden.
*
Also: Ich biete nachher, wer ihn vorher haben will: Haut rein, ich bin niemandem böse!* Kann ja eh sein, dass mich ein anderer Interessent überbietet.


----------



## versus (13. November 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> ... da der Verkäöufer partout schon 112,- US$ für inneramerikanischen Versand möchte...



spinnt der ??? trotzdem viel glück


----------



## santacruza (14. November 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> steuerrohr- und oberrohrdecals sind keinesfalls original.
> 
> hab einen 97er zaskar hier. die unterrohraufkleber passen, aber der rest nicht...
> 
> und dass es ein avalanche ist, ist ja eindeutig erklärt und bewiesen worden!




dann wird es sicher bald hier auftauchen....für 905 euro hätte ich keine lust ein pseudo zaskar zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (14. November 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> dann wird es sicher bald hier auftauchen....für 905 euro hätte ich keine lust ein pseudo zaskar zu fahren



ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das es in abseharer zeit wieder inner bucht auftaucht...


----------



## gt-andi (14. November 2008)

Ich kannn mich dem nur anschließen.
Ich kann mich ja jetzt outen. Ich habe bis 110 EUR mitgeboten. Hab mich auch gewundert, daß ich verloren habe. Ich bin dann als unterlegener Beiter für 110 EUR angeschrieben worden und hab dann geantwortet, daß ich bereit wäre 95 EUR zu zahlen. Jetzt is er wieder drin, beschwert sich öffentlich über den letzten Bieter (ich denke nicht mich, da ich nicht Letzter war). Na, ja da ich den Rahmen zum Ausschlachten brauche bin ich heute noch mal mit eingestiegen. Mal sehen was sich drauss entwickelt.






planetsmasher schrieb:


> also ich will ja niemandem was unterstellen, aber (das musste ja jetzt kommen) dieser Rahmen ist am Dienstag abend eigentlich schon ausgelaufen. und der Auktionsverlauf sah schon etwas "ungewöhnlich" aus. Und wenn man dann noch die bisherigen Auktionen und die jeweiligen Käufer genauer anschaut... Der hat bestimmt nen guten Kumpel. Und der XL-Rahmen war dann wohl doch zu gross...
> 
> PS
> 
> P.S. der oben stehende Text wurde mehrfach juristisch geprüft und bietet keinen Anlass die darin gemachten Aussagen zu wiederrufen oder zu revidieren. Genaugenommen enthält er gar keine Aussage


----------



## versus (15. November 2008)

kein zaskar, aber dafür ein "klein lifestyle top bike"    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Davidbelize (15. November 2008)

@versus  den rahmen des lifestyle bikes will ich..................

wer will ein 16er 92er gt tequesta in weiss schwarz lackierung.
hab eins abzugeben.


----------



## zaskar-le (15. November 2008)

Gut getarntes Zaskar:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-von...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mini.tom (16. November 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Gut getarntes Zaskar:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-von...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Vorsicht vor dem Verkäufer !!!
habe mir erlaubt folgende Frage zu stellen 
"Hallo 
wo liegt denn Datteln - bitte ??? 
Gruß"
Antwort vom Verkäufer:
Hallo normalerweise antworte ich nicht auf so primitive Fragen. Datteln liegt aber bei Dortmund PLZ 45711. Ich hoffe Sie können einen Routenplaner bedienen. 

MfG 
Daniel


- navi2003
was habe ich ihm getan ????????????? 
war die frage etwa primitiv
so fördert man den Verkauf 
mfg
tom


----------



## santacruza (16. November 2008)

nicht gerade die nette art...klar kann man schnell datteln googlen,aber primitiv ist mehr als daneben. ich wundere mich auch oft mal über bei ebay gestellte fragen, aber man darf da doch nicht so von oben herab tun  aber gleich vorsicht rufen ist wohl auch nicht unbedingt angebracht,oder?


----------



## planetsmasher (16. November 2008)

naja - letztendlich will er ja was verkaufen. Ein Minimum an Umgangsformen kann man da schon erwarten. Zu der Bäckerei mit der pampfigen Backwarenfachverkäuferin geht man ja auch kein 2. Mal mehr (obwohl dass hier in Franken die Auswahl dann schon ganz schön einschränkt)


----------



## zaskar-le (16. November 2008)

...sowas geht gar nicht, egal ob er etwas verkaufen will oder nicht. Übrigens alles Erziehungssache 
Und nun lehnen wir uns zurück und rechnen nach Auktionsschluss genüsslich aus, wieviel Geld er durch die unvollständige Überschrift unnötigerweise aus dem Fenster geworfen hat...


----------



## planetsmasher (16. November 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> Mal sehen was sich drauss entwickelt.


tja das Leben ist hart und das Schicksal spielt unserem ehrenwerten Verkäufer schlimm mit. Jetzt ist der Rahmen doch tatsächlich zerstört worden. Wie konnte das nur passieren

Ich hab schon von Fällen gehört, dass solche Auktionen vorzeitig beendet wurden, weil der absehbare erzielte VK nicht den Erwartungen entsprochen hätte. Aber kann ja in diesem Fall nicht vorliegen, weil ja kaputt. Nur versteh ich nicht warum man dann das kaputte Ding für  100 Sofort kaufen erstehen hätte können. Sind die Schrottpreise echt so angestiegen?

Rätsel über Rätsel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (16. November 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Und nun lehnen wir uns zurück und rechnen nach Auktionsschluss genüsslich aus, wieviel Geld er durch die unvollständige Überschrift unnötigerweise aus dem Fenster geworfen hat...


 
man sollte Ihn aber hinterher auch darüber informieren, was möglich gewesen wäre. Der Gesichtsausdruck den man dann sehen könnte ist bestimmt "priceless"


----------



## zaskar-le (16. November 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> man sollte Ihn aber hinterher auch darüber informieren, was möglich gewesen wäre. Der Gesichtsausdruck den man dann sehen könnte ist bestimmt "priceless"



...aber erst nachdem der Käufer das Rad abgeholt hat - sonst haben wir wieder Spontanschrott


----------



## gt-andi (16. November 2008)

Ich staune ja auch warum ich ne Mail hatte, dass mein Gebot zurückgezogen wurde. Dieser Drecksack. Komisch mien Maximalgebot lag bei 100 EUR. Angeschrieben worden bin ich nicht. Sehr seltsam das Ganze.  





planetsmasher schrieb:


> tja das Leben ist hart und das Schicksal spielt unserem ehrenwerten Verkäufer schlimm mit. Jetzt ist der Rahmen doch tatsächlich zerstört worden. Wie konnte das nur passieren
> 
> Ich hab schon von Fällen gehört, dass solche Auktionen vorzeitig beendet wurden, weil der absehbare erzielte VK nicht den Erwartungen entsprochen hätte. Aber kann ja in diesem Fall nicht vorliegen, weil ja kaputt. Nur versteh ich nicht warum man dann das kaputte Ding für  100 Sofort kaufen erstehen hätte können. Sind die Schrottpreise echt so angestiegen?
> 
> Rätsel über Rätsel...


----------



## santacruza (17. November 2008)

also mir wurde mal 2 tage vor auktionsende ein rad ausm keller gestohlen...echt geil!! da gabs nur die möglichkeit über ebay es als defekt rauszunehmen...evtl ist er ja auch nur vom schicksal getroffen!


----------



## planetsmasher (17. November 2008)

ja. iss klar!
Haste Deinen Wunschzettel für Christkind auch schon geschrieben?
Ich bin ja mitunter auch gern mal etwas naiv, aber das da was fishy riecht würde auch Forrest Gump checken!


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. November 2008)

Was ist hier los gewesen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120331803736&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
Outpost und Co gehen für mehr weg!


----------



## Kint (17. November 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Was ist hier los gewesen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120331803736&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
> Outpost und Co gehen für mehr weg!



hab mir heut auch die augen gerieben... allein die gabel hab ich schon fürs doppelte gekauft. 

ich persönlich habs wortwörtlich "verpennt"


----------



## versus (17. November 2008)

selbstabholer, da passiert das immer mal  wieder...


----------



## Kint (17. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> selbstabholer, da passiert das immer mal  wieder...



ja schon klar. die beschreibung ist auch nicht dolle, trotzdem is das schon ziemlich die härte. sowas ist auch schon für 400+ vertickt worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ja schon klar. die beschreibung ist auch nicht dolle, trotzdem is das schon ziemlich die härte. sowas ist auch schon für 400+ vertickt worden...



stimmt!


----------



## Ketterechts (17. November 2008)

Auch verpennt - HN ist bloss 45km entfernt


----------



## Kint (18. November 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Auch verpennt - HN ist bloss 45km entfernt



ich hatt mir noch überlegt dich auf die auktion hinzuweisen, aber hatte mir dann gedacht du wirst es schon selbst bemerkt haben... bei mir wärens an weihnachten 75km gewesen...


----------



## Davidbelize (20. November 2008)

falls sich das hier jemand unter den nagel zieht.......

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-tea...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

sollte er mal über diese naben dazu nachdenken....






http://cgi.ebay.com/Phil-Wood-Low-F...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318







bin leider erst wieder nach weihnachten flüssig und dan ists leider zu spät.


----------



## kingmoe (20. November 2008)

Flip-Flop-Fixienabe mit 120mm Achse am Zaskar 









Schon schön, die Teile, ich warte immer noch auf ein "Projekt" für meinen Satz Phils. Aber sie werden auch so immer wieder gerne angeschaut.

On Topic:

Falls jemand i-Drive Teile suchst, einiges hat dieser Mann (neben etlichen GT-Rahmen!):

http://stores.ebay.de/Bike-Pros-Garage


----------



## gt-andi (21. November 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ja. iss klar!
> Haste Deinen Wunschzettel für Christkind auch schon geschrieben?
> Ich bin ja mitunter auch gern mal etwas naiv, aber das da was fishy riecht würde auch Forrest Gump checken!


Ich hab ihn nochmal angeschrieben.
Er teilte mir mit, daß der Rahmen verkauft wurde. Hat ihn jemand aus der Bucht hier erstanden? Sehr merkwürdig das Ganze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. November 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> Sehr merkwürdig das Ganze.



ich weiss nicht wie erfahren du mit ebay bist, aber das ist inzwischen schon fast gängige praxis - LEIDER !


----------



## gt-andi (21. November 2008)

Ist eigentlich das erste Mal, daß ich mit Verlaub so eine sch........... erlebt habe. Ich hänge nämlich jetzt wie planetsmasher echt auf dem Schlauch, weil ich nene Hinterbau für mein xcr brauche.


----------



## versus (21. November 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> weil ich nene Hinterbau für mein xcr brauche.



sag das doch gleich 

ich habe noch einen übrig, allerdings ohne discaufnahme. bei interesse pm


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/New-GT-Power-Ser...hZ014QQcategoryZ56188QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Warum gibts sowas von GT nicht für 26er MTB? Wäre richtig genial.


----------



## gt-andi (21. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> sag das doch gleich
> 
> ich habe noch einen übrig, allerdings ohne discaufnahme. bei interesse pm


 

Danke fürs Angebot,
allerdings wäre mit discaufnahme besser. Wenn gar nichts mehr anderes helfen sollte meld ich mich wenns recht ist.


----------



## versus (21. November 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> Danke fürs Angebot,
> allerdings wäre mit discaufnahme besser. Wenn gar nichts mehr anderes helfen sollte meld ich mich wenns recht ist.



ok, gerne. du kannst auch mal bei ebay.com nach dem verkäufer "captfunhog" suchen. der hat eine ganze weile neue disc-hinterbauten für (trotzversand und zoll noch) schmales geld verkloppt. 

daher stammt auch dieser:





ausserdem auch nagelneue i-2k rahmen  





die abwicklung war sehr schnell und zuverlässig.


----------



## planetsmasher (21. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ok, gerne. du kannst auch mal bei ebay.com nach dem verkäufer "captfunhog" suchen. der hat eine ganze weile neue disc-hinterbauten für (trotzversand und zoll noch) schmales geld verkloppt.


 
@andi: meld dich mal wenn Du da was gefunden hast, können ja evtl. ne Sammelbestellung machen. Gerne auch über mich. Mein Büro ist direkt neben dem Zoll.
Gruss aus selbigem

PS


----------



## gt-andi (21. November 2008)

ich hab ne mail an den verkäufer geschickt den versus benannt hat. mal abwarten. wenn  er sich meldet meld ich mich bei Dir.

ne andere Option habe ich auch noch aufgetan.
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-DRIVE-REAR...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

würde umgerechnet ca. 47 EUR kosten. Habe gefragt ob auch mehr als eine Schwinge vorhanden ist.
Melde mich sobald ich mehr weiß.


----------



## Kint (21. November 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> würde umgerechnet ca. 47 EUR kosten. Habe gefragt ob auch mehr als eine Schwinge vorhanden ist.
> Melde mich sobald ich mehr weiß.



wenn mir der hinweis gestattet ist - vergiss die abgaben an vatter staat nicht.  da kommen nochmal 12 obendrauf. plus die versandkosten (tippe mal 20 ) was ich dann schon wieder etwas happich fände. aber hat man ne wahl...


----------



## Kruko (21. November 2008)

Zuverlässig ist der Verkäufer auf jeden Fall. Habe dort schon die nadellagersätze für die LTS/STS gekauft und es hat alles super geklappt

Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (21. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> . aber hat man ne wahl...


 
nö, weil dann hätt ich mir ja ein billigeres hobby gesucht. trainspotting z.B.
als wenn hier einer ernsthaft auf die kohle kucken würde...
sind doch alle verrückt hier


----------



## gt-andi (22. November 2008)

der tipp von versus hat funktioniert,
captfunhog hat geantwortet und schickt mir in Kürze eine Mail mit Teilen für i-drive.
Ich hab ihm jedenfalls geschrieben, daß Du und ich speziell den "rear swing arm" benötigen.
Ich melde mich wieder sobald ich Näheres weiß.


----------



## versus (22. November 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> der tipp von versus hat funktioniert,
> captfunhog hat geantwortet und schickt mir in Kürze eine Mail mit Teilen für i-drive.
> Ich hab ihm jedenfalls geschrieben, daß Du und ich speziell den "rear swing arm" benötigen.
> Ich melde mich wieder sobald ich Näheres weiß.


----------



## mini.tom (22. November 2008)

spitzen preis 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200276064276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010
dazu bedarf es keiner worte mehr 
mfg
tom


----------



## planetsmasher (22. November 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> spitzen preis


 
naja, er hatte wohl selber nicht mit soviel gerechnet. er wusste ja zuerst nichtmal genau was er da verkloppt. welche petze hats ihm den gesteckt? auf wundersame weise hat sich ja auch der versand dann doch noch ermöglicht.
also ich hätte nicht gedacht das das ding über die 200 geht.
gt preise sind in letzter zeit wie der dax...


----------



## santacruza (22. November 2008)

es ist noch alles möglich...da hat einer ne panik bekommen, oder wie??? der preis ist dennoch stark fürn komplettes zaskar....es kommt sicher bald wieder bei ebay rein ala " käufer ist leider abgesprungen, deshalb jetzt nochmal das kult mtb überhaupt...." oder so ähnlich


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1987-GT-Avalanc...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. November 2008)

Und gleich noch ein paar alte Teile
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1990s-G...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-GT-ZASK...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

und ein altes BMX
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1983-GT...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. November 2008)

Wer hatte hier einen I-Drive Hinterbau gesucht?
Hier ist einer
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-DRIVE-REAR...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
wenn ich richtig gucke, nit Scheibenbremsaufnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-andi (22. November 2008)

Danke für Deinen Hinweis,

das ist genau den, den ich selbst schon ausgespäht habe. Er hat auch zwischenzeitlich geantwortet und mitgeteilt- damit ist panetsmasher gemeint - das er zwei auf Lager hat.
Ich denke mal ich warte aber die Antwort des Tipps von Versus ab, der Preise wegen. Außerdem ist mit Versus noch ein Weiterer für eine evtl. Sammelbestellung hinzugekommen. Aber find ich super im Forum wie alle mit die Augen aufhalten.


----------



## versus (22. November 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> Danke für Deinen Hinweis,
> 
> das ist genau den, den ich selbst schon ausgespäht habe. Er hat auch zwischenzeitlich geantwortet und mitgeteilt- damit ist panetsmasher gemeint - das er zwei auf Lager hat.
> Ich denke mal ich warte aber die Antwort des Tipps von Versus ab, der Preise wegen. Außerdem ist mit Versus noch ein Weiterer für eine evtl. Sammelbestellung hinzugekommen. Aber find ich super im Forum wie alle mit die Augen aufhalten.



wenn capt nicht schnell genug antwortet kannst du da ruhig bei der anderen auktion zuschlagen. ich würde mir nur gerne anschauen was er so für idrive teile hat und ggf. was auf halde legen. ist aber nicht sooo wichtig.

ich kann mich nur anschliessen und freue mich immer sehr, wenn ich (meist rot eloxierte ) hinweise auf auktionen, o. ä. bekomme 

apropos - hier würde ich seeeehr gerne zugreifen, da meine alten crossmax demnächst über den jordan gehen (zwei speichen sind schon fast aus der felge gebrochen ):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250329588782&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123


----------



## rettschge (22. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wenn capt nicht schnell genug antwortet kannst du da ruhig bei der anderen auktion zuschlagen. ich würde mir nur gerne anschauen was er so für idrive teile hat und ggf. was auf halde legen. ist aber nicht sooo wichtig.
> 
> ich kann mich nur anschliessen und freue mich immer sehr, wenn ich (meist rot eloxierte ) hinweise auf auktionen, o. ä. bekomme
> 
> ...



Auf die Felgen bin ich auch scharf. Oder hat noch jemand eine Mavic Sub Ceramic Hinterad mit Xtr Nabe zu verkaufen meine ist i.A


----------



## divergent! (24. November 2008)

ich hab mir 2  mavix 517er übers light-bikes forum besorgt....402 und 410 gr.

mal sehen wie stabil die sind


----------



## versus (24. November 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich hab mir 2  mavix 517er übers light-bikes forum besorgt....402 und 410 gr.
> 
> mal sehen wie stabil die sind



ich halte das noch immer für die beste v-brake-felge überhaupt.
ich hatte schon 2 paar und beide mussten erst wegen durchgebremster flanke getauscht werden


----------



## Kruko (24. November 2008)

Brauch jemand einen Cable-Crosser??

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-all-terra-CAB...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (24. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150309858476

Ach du liebe GÃ¼te... 358â¬???
Habe vor etwas Ã¼ber einem Jahr fÃ¼r einen besser erhaltenen 125â¬ gezahlt.


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. November 2008)

War der hier schon?....

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-GT-Pul...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 <-


----------



## Raule83 (24. November 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150309858476
> Ach du liebe Güte... 358???
> Habe vor etwas über einem Jahr für einen besser erhaltenen 125 gezahlt.



So habe ich auch geschaut....


----------



## bvarnfullagts (25. November 2008)

Little 14.5" Zaskar....1992 has the U-brake under the seat stays.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-CLASSIC-GT...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Tiensy (25. November 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Little 14.5" Zaskar....1992 has the U-brake under the seat stays.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-CLASSIC-GT...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110310261495


----------



## bvarnfullagts (25. November 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110310261495



So what is your point?  It's a great frame and with that vintage the currect asking price is fair and the seller is willing to ship it worldwide.  The original shipper would only ship within the US.

If I lived in Germany and wanted or needed a 14.5" frame I would be very happy that there was someone willing to ship there, wouldn't you???  It's not against the law to buy and resell is it?


----------



## Tiensy (25. November 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> So what is your point?  It's a great frame and with that vintage the currect asking price is fair and the seller is willing to ship it worldwide.  The original shipper would only ship within the US.
> 
> If I lived in Germany and wanted or needed a 14.5" frame I would be very happy that there was someone willing to ship there, wouldn't you???  It's not against the law to buy and resell is it?



That's exactly the point. Unfortunately the original seller didn't ship internationally. Therefore i don't care what business whoever is making out of this. It's just a pity that the frame initially sold for only a couple of bucks.

And yes, if i'd need a 14.5" frame i'd be happy to have someone shipping the frame worldwide


----------



## bvarnfullagts (26. November 2008)

New Zaskar Team frame beautiful

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOS-GT-ZAS...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## spatzel (30. November 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> New Zaskar Team frame beautiful
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOS-GT-ZAS...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



....yeah,beautiful frame,but the price is insane!!!!and still 4 hours left....dude............I guess no member of our GT Forum is still bidding on it....


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. Dezember 2008)

True Spatzel!...but how many of these frames are still available as NOS...wasn't this the first production GT hardtail that was disc ready?  This frame will always have a following because of that.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (1. Dezember 2008)

ein jellybelly für gegen den jellybelly...:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-GTR-TEAM-JEL...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Dezember 2008)

Tja das hat er nun davon......

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230309853377&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


das war wohl das Schnäppchen des Jahres....

VG
Peter


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Dezember 2008)

Hätt ich das geahnt, dann hätt ich den Kontakt in USA aktiviert....


----------



## oliversen (1. Dezember 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Tja das hat er nun davon......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230309853377&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013
> 
> ...



Well, congrats Mr. gm*****, great price.

let's see what you can do.

oliversen


----------



## Kint (2. Dezember 2008)

rettschge schrieb:


> Auf die Felgen bin ich auch scharf. Oder hat noch jemand eine Mavic Sub Ceramic Hinterad mit Xtr Nabe zu verkaufen meine ist i.A



keine ceramics aber ein neuer satz mit wheelsmith speichen...nun 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220320981440


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Dezember 2008)

...mir ist das in den letzten Tagen irgendwie etwas zu gm-lastig hier.
Muss man in diesem Thread denn unbedingt Werbung für eigene Auktionen mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht machen?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> keine ceramics aber ein neuer satz mit wheelsmith speichen...nun
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220320981440




They may have come off a Klein but there's nothing Klein about these wheels.  This lister/seller is abusing/breaking eBay's keyword spamming rules by putting Klein in the listing.  517/XTR wheels are very common.  I've got a half dozen pair in my basement.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Dezember 2008)

GT Tequesta - Standardort 67373 Dudenhofen - Nur Abholung

http://www.loprio.de/index.afp?pageid=14&item=2207

Wird bestimmt ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## dr.juggles (3. Dezember 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> They may have come off a Klein but there's nothing Klein about these wheels.  This lister/seller is abusing/breaking eBay's keyword spamming rules by putting Klein in the listing.  517/XTR wheels are very common.  I've got a half dozen pair in my basement.



hey kevin

do you also have mavic 121 ceramic for sale in your basement?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte noch 2 Stück in 32 Loch hier


----------



## dr.juggles (3. Dezember 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch 2 Stück in 32 Loch hier



willst du die evtl. auch verkaufen?
sind das die dunklen mit den grünen stickern?
36 loch wär besser 
schick mir mal ne pn
mfg


----------



## robbitobbi (4. Dezember 2008)

91er Zaskar in 14,5" aus Italien in günstig:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140286561208&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. Dezember 2008)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> 91er Zaskar in 14,5" aus Italien in günstig:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140286561208&fromMakeTrack=true



That's got to be taller than a 14.5" frame.  It has a level top tube.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. Dezember 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Well, congrats Mr. gm*****, great price.
> 
> let's see what you can do.
> 
> oliversen



You want to swap your Lightning?
The problem is now I  have two 18' Xizang's and there's already a couple other 18" currently listed.  One of mine is MINT to the max.  Once owned by a lawyer in Boulder that practiced law not biking


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

wird wohl min. 16" sein...interessant ist auch dass der BIN von 299â¬ auf 399 â¬ gestiegen ist.....

VG
Peter



robbitobbi schrieb:


> 91er Zaskar in 14,5" aus Italien in gÃ¼nstig:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140286561208&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (4. Dezember 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wird wohl min. 16" sein...interessant ist auch dass der BIN von 299 auf 399  gestiegen ist.....
> 
> ...



Ja, ist ein 16''. Der 14,5'' hat die U-Brake unter den Sitzstreben.


----------



## mountymaus (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass das Zaskar größer ist. Mein Zaskar hat 14,5" ist zwar von 1993 aber die U-Brake ist unter den Sitzstreben.


----------



## Kruko (4. Dezember 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wird wohl min. 16" sein...interessant ist auch dass der BIN von 299 auf 399  gestiegen ist.....
> 
> ...



Musst Du gucken in Italien

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140286480772

Da kostet es noch 299


----------



## Kint (4. Dezember 2008)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> 91er Zaskar in 14,5" aus Italien in günstig:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140286561208&fromMakeTrack=true



jemand interesse an dem rahmen ? ich will die gabel udn den LRS... man könnte sich abprechen und das ding aufteilen...


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Dezember 2008)

schönes rad, aber ich mag die urzaskars nicht so wegen dem fehlenden auswechselbarem schaltauge und u-brake find ich auch grottig.
ne bologna gabel in schwarz suche ich aber auch noch.
wärs ein 93er rahmen würde ich teilen


----------



## Kint (4. Dezember 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> schönes rad, aber ich mag die urzaskars nicht so wegen dem fehlenden auswechselbarem schaltauge und u-brake find ich auch grottig.
> ne bologna gabel in schwarz suche ich aber auch noch.
> wärs ein 93er rahmen würde ich teilen



mach mal deinen posteingang leer juggles wegen der bologna.


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (4. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> jemand interesse an dem rahmen ? ich will die gabel udn den LRS... man könnte sich abprechen und das ding aufteilen...



Ja, schick mir mal ne pm...


----------



## Tiensy (4. Dezember 2008)

Weihnachten naht und die Wahl der Geschenke auch. Ich waere euch dankbar, wenn dieser Rahmen unter meinem Weihnachtsbaum landet:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Classic-14-5-...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Hier nochmal in 18":

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-LE-...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## versus (4. Dezember 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Weihnachten naht und die Wahl der Geschenke auch. Ich waere euch dankbar, wenn dieser Rahmen unter meinem Weihnachtsbaum landet:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Classic-14-5-...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



miiiiep...! wenn der nach d versendet und es preislich nicht aus dem ruder läuft, soll das der einstieg für meine liebste in die gt-welt werden.

wir können uns ja per pm mal abstimmt


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Dezember 2008)

den 14,5 er link wollte ich dir auch schon schicken! astreiner zustand!
ich frag mich wo die ganzen 14,5 zölligen die letzte zeit auftauchen?

leider werden die 16er für die ich mich noch interessiere immer rarer 




Tiensy schrieb:


> Weihnachten naht und die Wahl der Geschenke auch. Ich waere euch dankbar, wenn dieser Rahmen unter meinem Weihnachtsbaum landet:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Classic-14-5-...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (4. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> miiiiep...! wenn der nach d versendet und es preislich nicht aus dem ruder läuft, soll das der einstieg für meine liebste in die gt-welt werden.
> 
> wir können uns ja per pm mal abstimmt


 

aha, weiss sabine schon von ihrem glück? ist das abgesprochen und abgesegnet....?


----------



## Tiensy (4. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> miiiiep...! wenn der nach d versendet und es preislich nicht aus dem ruder läuft, soll das der einstieg für meine liebste in die gt-welt werden.
> 
> wir können uns ja per pm mal abstimmt



Oh weh oh weh 

Hab Dir ne PM geschickt.

@dr.juggles:

Dank Dir. Endlich mal ein LE in 14.5". Dazu noch in BB.

Und das hier waere doch was fuer Dich: http://cgi.ebay.com/BUY-NOW-GT-ZASK...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Sowas gab es auch noch nicht... Gleich 3 Zaskar LE's: 14.5", 16", 18"


----------



## versus (4. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> aha, weiss sabine schon von ihrem glück? ist das abgesprochen und abgesegnet....?



psssssssssssssssst


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Dezember 2008)

Und das hier waere doch was fuer Dich: http://cgi.ebay.com/BUY-NOW-GT-ZASK...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

wärs ein 93er dann ja 
der hat aber kein auswechselbares schaltauge - mog i net, fall da gerne mal drauf


----------



## Tiensy (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag dieses Forum


----------



## Tiensy (5. Dezember 2008)

*2000er GT XCR LE mit Sofort-Kauf fuer 250$:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2000-GT-XCR-LE-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

*GT Zaskar in Rot:*
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-von-G...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

*Xizang 1:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Polis...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

*Xizang 2:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-XIZANG-titan...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

*Xizang 3:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-XIZANG-Titan...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Kruko (5. Dezember 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *2000er GT XCR LE mit Sofort-Kauf fuer 250$:*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2000-GT-XCR-LE-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



Wäre ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich. Mal schauen, was er antwortet


----------



## mountymaus (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde den Rahmen gern für meinen Mann als Weihnachtsgeschenk haben...   
http://cgi.ebay.com/2000-GT-XCR-LE-FULL-SUSPENSION-I-DRIVE-W-EXTRAS_W0QQitemZ280291888122QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item280291888122&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## versus (5. Dezember 2008)

wenn es damit nicht klappt, könnt ihr mal hier reinschauen. zwar etwas teurer, aber der zustand wirkt sehr gut!

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewite...ngType=0&ListingSort=1&LanguageNr=0&PageNum=1

wieso hat denn eigentlich der i-2k kein so schickes headbatch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (5. Dezember 2008)

Moin, 

Jörg, der ist Dir vermutlich zu klein. Ist genau so groß wie meiner. 
Kannst ja nachher mal probieren.


----------



## oldman (5. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wenn es damit nicht klappt, könnt ihr mal hier reinschauen. zwar etwas teurer, aber der zustand wirkt sehr gut!
> 
> http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewite...ngType=0&ListingSort=1&LanguageNr=0&PageNum=1
> 
> wieso hat denn eigentlich der i-2k kein so schickes headbatch



den koennte ich glatt kaufen, headbadge runterreissen, normales decal drauf und wieder raus inne bucht damit - ich ueberlege....
versus - wo liegt denn das bunte teil? in zueri?


----------



## versus (5. Dezember 2008)

hab ich ihm auch schon gesagt, dass L für ihn wohl besser wäre, aber der jung hört ja nicht...


----------



## versus (5. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> den koennte ich glatt kaufen, headbadge runterreissen, normales decal drauf und wieder raus inne bucht damit - ich ueberlege....
> versus - wo liegt denn das bunte teil? in zueri?



yep, ich muss nur einmal kurz über den sihlwald stolpern...


----------



## oldman (5. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> yep, ich muss nur einmal kurz über den sihlwald stolpern...



okay, ich gehe dann mal in mich..... it natuerlich ein gewaltiger hirnpups, sich einen rahmen kaufen, um an ein headbadge zu kommen.
aber, was waere das leben ohne echte probleme...


----------



## versus (5. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> okay, ich gehe dann mal in mich..... it natuerlich ein gewaltiger hirnpups, sich einen rahmen kaufen, um an ein headbadge zu kommen.
> aber, was waere das leben ohne echte probleme...



du müsstest dich dann ggf. noch mit jörg einigen. oder ihr denkt euch jeweils ein dufte "*dankeschön*" aus und ich entscheide, wer den rahmen bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (5. Dezember 2008)

Bei Jörg und Insa ist doch gar kein Platz mehr.... Na, werde ich morgen mal persönlich überprüfen müssen. Vielleicht bauen sie ja doch noch eine Extra-Garage.


----------



## mountymaus (5. Dezember 2008)

Da wird dann schon noch ein Plätzchen geschaffen......


----------



## Raze (6. Dezember 2008)

*Xizang 3:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-XIZANG-Titani...3A1|294:50

Hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, aus welcher Ebay-Auktion dieser XIZANG- Rahmen von Herrn "gmbuyitnow" ist? Danke für die Info, mein Englisch beschränkt sich auf die Untertitel der Erwachsenenheftchen sonst hätte ich ihn selbst gefragt.

Einen schönen Nikolaus-Abend

raze


----------



## spatzel (6. Dezember 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *2000er GT XCR LE mit Sofort-Kauf fuer 250$:*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2000-GT-XCR-LE-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> ....oh man,das ist echt mal ein preis......ich sollte doch als mal öfter am tag durchs netz stöbern.......also,falls sich den hier jemand gezogen hat und der dann doch nicht passen sollte,ich hätte ernsthaft Interesse dran....von mir aus auch ohne hädbätsch.....


----------



## bvarnfullagts (7. Dezember 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Tja das hat er nun davon......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230309853377&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013
> 
> ...



Peter that's actually the second highest I've paid for one.  Usually less.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (7. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> jemand interesse an dem rahmen ? ich will die gabel udn den LRS... man könnte sich abprechen und das ding aufteilen...



Careful on this one Sven.  I asked the seller for close-up pictures of the 3D fork and it's pretty rough.  Fair amount of rust. Zero paint left on the dropouts.  Rust on the fasteners on the cable starddle and brake bolts too.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo raze,

der muss nicht aus der Bucht kommen, vor ein paar Tagen hat er über craigslist wieder einen top Xizang Rahmen gekauft.....könnte auch der sein...

VG
Peter



Raze schrieb:


> *Xizang 3:*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-XIZANG-Titani...3A1|294:50
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## oldschooler (7. Dezember 2008)

er hat zwei rahmen privat gekauft...

einer von nem anwalt (der bei ebay)

und einer sonstwo in seiner umgebung mit chainsuck, etc... hat er mir angeboten, jedoch noch keine photos oder preisvorstellungen...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ja das hat er bei retrobike sogar gepostet....

VG
Peter


----------



## hoeckle (7. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-Lobo-car...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (7. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-Lobo-car...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Dezember 2008)

he tiensy - in 40 min läuft dein zaskar le rahmen in uk aus!
nix an das carbon radl denken


----------



## Tiensy (7. Dezember 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> he tiensy - in 40 min läuft dein zaskar le rahmen in uk aus!
> nix an das carbon radl denken



Hab den Wecker schon gestellt. Carbonradel ist nur so nebenbei... 

Sprechen uns in 1 Stunde wieder.

Hier aber auch: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-LE-...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Schnell schnell!!! Sieht gut aus.

*UPDATE!!!!*

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ich danke allen, die sich bei dieser Auktion enthalten haben. Hoechstgebot hatte ich bei 210 Pfund angesetzt... Ich danke Euch!!!!

Nun ist die 1997er Kollektion bei mir vollstaendig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN!!!!


----------



## versus (7. Dezember 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hab den Wecker schon gestellt. Carbonradel ist nur so nebenbei...
> 
> Sprechen uns in 1 Stunde wieder.
> 
> ...



glückwunsch! das war ein schnapper und ich musste schon ein wenig schlucken, als ich den preis gesehen habe. allerdings weiss ich ihn bei dir in guten händen und konnte heute abend auch einen satz ur-crossmax schiessen


----------



## Tiensy (7. Dezember 2008)

Dir auch Glueckwunsch und auch danke fuer die guetige Einigung.

Das der Zaehler bei 121.- stehen geblieben ist konnte ich auch nicht glauben. Paar Minuten vorher ging ja auch ein LE weg fuer 175.-.

Super Sache!


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Dezember 2008)

121 gbp  
ich hab vorhin allein für ein set zaskar aufkleber 21 pfund gezahlt und bei dir hing an den aufklebern für nen hunni mehr noch ein ganzer rahmen mit dran.
glückwunsch tiensy - dass er so "günstig" weggeht hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet.
hast du deine nevr dull dose schon bereit gestellt?


----------



## Stemmel (8. Dezember 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Bei Jörg und Insa ist doch gar kein Platz mehr.... Na, werde ich morgen mal persönlich überprüfen müssen. Vielleicht bauen sie ja doch noch eine Extra-Garage.





mountymaus schrieb:


> Da wird dann schon noch ein Plätzchen geschaffen......




persönlich überzeugt: Definitiv kein Platz mehr vorhanden...


----------



## Tiensy (8. Dezember 2008)

*****Schnaeppchen!*****

*Beinahe NOS GT LTS Thermoplast in 16":*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting



dr.juggles schrieb:


> 121 gbp
> ich hab vorhin allein für ein set zaskar aufkleber 21 pfund gezahlt und bei dir hing an den aufklebern für nen hunni mehr noch ein ganzer rahmen mit dran.
> glückwunsch tiensy - dass er so "günstig" weggeht hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet.
> hast du deine nevr dull dose schon bereit gestellt?



Vom Rahmen werd ich bis naechstes Jahr wohl nichts sehen. Bin derzeit wieder unterwegs... Allerdings ist Never Dull bereits auf Lager und wartet nur noch auf den Gebrauch  Echt super Sache. Freu mich wirklich auf den LE. Und dazu noch ein Zaskar!!!!

Jetzt natuerlich die liebe Frage: Wer kann mir eine Quelle fuer 1997er Avalanche LE, Zaskar und Zaskar LE Decals nennen? Evtl. die Quelle mit dem *T*?


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Dezember 2008)

hi tiensy

ich meine 97er decals bekommst du bei ebay.com noch recht häufig. ein avalanche le set in rot/schwarz ist grad drin, aber weiß jetzt nicht ob der 97 is?
wenn nicht frag mal kevin sande der wildert hier auch im forum gm... , ob der welche hat? 
ich hör mich auch mal um ob ich was finde oder du befragst mal ganz lieb den netten herrn tomasius aka decalmaster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (9. Dezember 2008)

Und hier der naechste *16er LTS Thermoplast*:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-Carbon-Th...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Dezember 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Und hier der naechste *16er LTS Thermoplast*:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-Carbon-Th...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Oh man, ich weiß genau, wäre noch Geld da, dann wäre auch der Rahmen von drüben schon unterwegs hierher...  Ich liebe diese Plastikwürste und mir schmerzt es etwas, dass die Teile in letzter Zeit so inflationär gehandelt werden...


----------



## Kint (10. Dezember 2008)

wahrsch 95er - 20" talera für nen schnapperpreis - abholung in bonn:

25  sofortkauf


----------



## oldman (10. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wahrsch 95er - 20" talera für nen schnapperpreis - abholung in bonn:
> 
> 25  sofortkauf



ooops, echt ein 20", na dann habe ich schon 2 probleme:
1) wie komme ich nach bonn?
2) wie wachse ich um 15cm?

fragen ueber fragen.... und dabei wollte ich nur ne olle gurke fuer die rolle im keller, weil mir das scott pro racing zu schade ist.
jaja...


----------



## Kint (10. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> jaja...



suchst du streit  - btw hat das mit dem rahmen und dem badge geklappt sonst mache ich mich an die arbeit...


----------



## oldman (10. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> suchst du streit  - btw hat das mit dem rahmen und dem badge geklappt sonst mache ich mich an die arbeit...



ist der Talera echt 20"???

nee, das Teil mit dem Badge hab ich nicht gekauft.... also Plan B bitte.

achja, die DVD geht am Freitag raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (10. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ist der Talera echt 20"???



Ja


----------



## Kint (10. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ist der Talera echt 20"???
> 
> nee, das Teil mit dem Badge hab ich nicht gekauft.... also Plan B bitte.
> 
> achja, die DVD geht am Freitag raus



almost possibly sure. gutmachich. dvd eilt nicht. 

sorry für den _streit _hatte das als sarkasmus aufgefasst & nicht gesehen dass da schon jemand zugeschlagen hatte.


----------



## oldman (10. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> almost possibly sure. gutmachich. dvd eilt nicht.
> 
> sorry für den _streit _hatte das als sarkasmus aufgefasst & nicht gesehen dass da schon jemand zugeschlagen hatte.



ist doch alles in ordnung.
leider ist der rahmen zu gross 
 naja, wird eh nur auf der rolle getreten, ist wurscht


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. Dezember 2008)

hope all you guys bought one of these way back when....if not I see the bidding going high on this so you can add to your trikot collections!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> nee, das Teil mit dem Badge hab ich nicht gekauft....



der hier ums eck, oder gibts noch einen ?



oldman schrieb:


> also Plan B bitte.



was ist *plan B * ? willauchsoeinbadgehaben


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Dezember 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> hope all you guys bought one of these way back when....if not I see the bidding going high on this so you can add to your trikot collections!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us



i knew the design from back then but never possesed one. nice shirt.

würde auch gleich mal interesse bekunden.


----------



## oldman (11. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> der hier ums eck, oder gibts noch einen ?
> 
> 
> 
> was ist *plan B * ? willauchsoeinbadgehaben



das ist ein typisches offline thema. ich melde mich.


----------



## Tiensy (11. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-Lobo-car...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



Verdammte Sch... Hab bei der Gebotsabgabe den falschen Knopf gedrueckt... 

Sollte der Rahmen bzw. das Rad hier landen und der Rahmen sollte zu klein sein, dann bitte melden. Ich kann aushelfen.


----------



## caferacer 1980 (12. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/One-of-a-Kind-DH-Machine-GT-IT-1-DOWNHILL-Freeride-Bike_W0QQitemZ130274742500QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item130274742500&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A8%7C294%3A50

...für die Sammler unter uns....


----------



## SpeedyR (12. Dezember 2008)

caferacer 1980 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/One-of-a-Kind-DH-Machine-GT-IT-1-DOWNHILL-Freeride-Bike_W0QQitemZ130274742500QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item130274742500&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A8%7C294%3A50
> 
> ...für die Sammler unter uns....



Oder eher für die Bastler 

Bin ich ne Saison gefahren.Ein tolles rad,mit viel Technik,nicht ganz leicht,dafür super fahreigenschaften.
Der Preis ist leider utopisch

Und die Leute werden langsam unverschähmt :

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ROCKSHOX-LOB...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo GT-Gemeinde,

speziell an die LTS Leute hier im Forum. Schaut Euch auch die anderen Teile an, durchaus interessant ! Find ich jedenfalls 

Gruss Syborg

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-REAR-ARMS-NEW-NOS_W0QQitemZ150315178572QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item150315178572&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1240|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Dezember 2008)

War das schon hier?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-FOX...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Kint (14. Dezember 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> War das schon hier?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-FOX...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



ah so du hast auch gewartet obs abgeht...  in anbetracht der tatsache dass dies hier auch zuhaben ist :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130274929025


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Dezember 2008)

Ne, habe gerade einen Fully Rahmen in L abgehollt. Das einzige was mich jetzt noch in versuchung bringen könnte wär ein Xixang oder Lightning in 19 oder 20"


----------



## Tiensy (14. Dezember 2008)

Nicht direkt GT, aber doch recht selten und fuer einige hier mit Sicherheit die Chance...

*White Industries Naben / 32L:*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kult-White-Indus...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.de/White-Industries...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

*Syncros Revolution Kurbeln aus Columbus Stahl (schwarz glaenzend):*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Retro-Kurbel-Syn...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

*Syncros Evolution Kurbeln aus Reynolds Stahl (schwarz matt):*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Evo-Race...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

*Syncros Revolution Kurbeln aus Reynolds Stahl (schwarz matt):*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Revoluti...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Und 3 Satz Syncr-O-Matics Kurbelschrauben sind auch noch beim grossen E...

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Dezember 2008)

hallo liebe gt gemeinde

auf folgenden nabensatz wäre ich rattenscharf!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Bik...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (15. Dezember 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hallo liebe gt gemeinde
> 
> auf folgenden nabensatz wäre ich rattenscharf!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Bik...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ich auch


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Dezember 2008)

heini

du hast doch schon alles 
lass mir doch auch was


----------



## cleiende (15. Dezember 2008)

Nix da, ich auch. Und juggles, Du baust doch grad Bestände ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (15. Dezember 2008)

die bestände werden nach möglichkeit nur umgewandelt


----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. Dezember 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hallo liebe gt gemeinde
> 
> auf folgenden nabensatz wäre ich rattenscharf!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Bik...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those are all mine!


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Dezember 2008)

...time will tell


----------



## Kint (16. Dezember 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hallo liebe gt gemeinde
> 
> auf folgenden nabensatz wäre ich rattenscharf!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Bik...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



and noone cares about me...???


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Dezember 2008)

Ihr Geier!


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Dezember 2008)

Gut das ich schon welche habe. Glaube sogar vom selben Verkäufer.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (16. Dezember 2008)

und meine drehen sich 2-3 mal die woche an meinem psyclone, so wie es sich gehoert.
guenstig waren sie, neuwertig und schon zum lrs verbaut. immer 2mal mehr wie ihr


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Dezember 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hallo liebe gt gemeinde
> 
> auf folgenden nabensatz wäre ich rattenscharf!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Bik...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Also in Beobachtung stehen sie bei mir auch schon... Aber bei dem illustren Interessentenkreis wirds wohl auch dabei bleiben...


----------



## rettschge (16. Dezember 2008)

Hab was in HongKong gefunden:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GT-32-holes...36143QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Dezember 2008)

die silbernen sind aber lang nicht so schön gegenüber den schwarzen!
außerdem hab ich schon nen lrs mit silbernen gt hadleys


----------



## Kruko (16. Dezember 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> die silbernen sind aber lang nicht so schön gegenüber den schwarzen!
> außerdem hab ich schon nen lrs mit silbernen gt hadleys



Dann verkauf mir die silbernen und ich bin bei den schwarzen raus, wobei das HongKong-Angebot keine Hadley sein wird


----------



## kingmoe (16. Dezember 2008)

rettschge schrieb:


> Hab was in HongKong gefunden:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GT-32-holes...36143QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262



Obacht, ist eine ganz billige Nabe, Konuslager und Plastikkappen. Das Taiwan-Zeug halt, hat mir den Hadleys nix gemeinsam außer der Form und dem GT-Label.

Aber der Verkäufer ist OK, von dem habe ich auch schon Teile gekauft (auch diese Nabe).


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Dezember 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann verkauf mir die silbernen und ich bin bei den schwarzen raus, wobei das HongKong-Angebot keine Hadley sein wird



falls ich die schwarzen bekommen sollte meld ich mich - würde die silbernen abtreten.


----------



## Kint (16. Dezember 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Obacht, ist eine ganz billige Nabe, Konuslager und Plastikkappen. Das Taiwan-Zeug halt, hat mir den Hadleys nix gemeinsam außer der Form und dem GT-Label.
> 
> Aber der Verkäufer ist OK, von dem habe ich auch schon Teile gekauft (auch diese Nabe).



exakt.


----------



## santacruza (17. Dezember 2008)

wer hat schon was zu weihnachten für die kinder? http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE_W0Q...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-Ra...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (17. Dezember 2008)

auch grad gesehen


----------



## santacruza (17. Dezember 2008)

feine sache, mein lts erlaubt allerdings keinen weiteren götzen neben sich


----------



## Deleted 5247 (17. Dezember 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-Ra...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



Nicht vergessen zu fragen, ob das Schaltauge im Lieferumfang ist und in welchem Zustand sich die Lager befinden. Beides wird in der Beschreibung nicht erwähnt.


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Dezember 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen zu fragen, ob das Schaltauge im Lieferumfang ist und in welchem Zustand sich die Lager befinden. Beides wird in der Beschreibung nicht erwähnt.


Thänx! Aber um ehrlich zu sein, wäre mir beides fast egal, denn es läge alles zur artgerechten Wiederauferstehung bereit. Aber für den Preis wäre es natürlich von Relevanz...


----------



## santacruza (18. Dezember 2008)

gut dass ich grad kein auto hab...sonst wär ich glatt mal vorbeigefahren
http://cgi.ebay.de/Herren-Mountainb...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


gewichtsangabe ist    " hab ne neue leichtbausattelklemme gekauft- gewicht?- lässt sich mit nem finger wegschnippen"


----------



## Tiensy (20. Dezember 2008)

*Titan Titan...* fuer die LTS Fahrer.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-LOBO-SHO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Dezember 2008)

Ein schönes Stück Stahl für Sitzriesen:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Frame-Reynol...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kingmoe (23. Dezember 2008)

USA:
Altes Outpost ohne Triple Triangle und mit SSP-tauglichen Ausfallern:





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390019008235

Hoch die Tassen - Tequilla Sunrise Karakoram für alle:




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370123959274


----------



## cleiende (23. Dezember 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> USA:
> Altes Outpost ohne Triple Triangle und mit SSP-tauglichen Ausfallern:
> 
> 
> ...



Schöner Preis! Wenn es doch bloß verchromt wäre.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## notsofast59 (24. Dezember 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen zu fragen, ob das Schaltauge im Lieferumfang ist und in welchem Zustand sich die Lager befinden. Beides wird in der Beschreibung nicht erwähnt.



Hallöchen,
bin grade neu hier !
Habe den besagten Lts Rahmen ersteigert und möchte es wieder aufbauen!
Kann mir jemand helfen und anhand der Rahmennummer sagen was für ein Baujahr der Rahmen ungefähr ist ?? der alte Besitzer weiß es leider nicht...
Rahmennummer lautet :011963427LTS 16
Vielen Dank schonmal !!
Allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest !!!
Mfg,Kai


----------



## Raze (24. Dezember 2008)

XIZANG

ohne Bling* Bling*

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/159351/cat/53

Sah vor einigen Wochen im  "was ist mein Fahrrad / Fahrradteil usw. wert?"- Thread noch wesentlich besser aus (Post 340):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323423&page=14

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## Tiensy (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube fuer einige ist heute Weihnachten...

*GT Stahl:* http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Frame-Reynol...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:2|294:50

*GT Richter 8.0:* http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Richter-8-0-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50

*GT Backwoods (in bisher nicht bekannter Farbe):* http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Backwoods-Fr...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50

 *FROHE WEIHNACHTEN EUCH ALLEN!!!*


----------



## bvarnfullagts (24. Dezember 2008)

did the seller bead blast this one on his own or is this the rare 16" bead blasted Xizang frame I sold a few months back? e750?  wow amazing price! and some people think $999 is a lot for a scratch free Xizang.


----------



## mrks (24. Dezember 2008)

Yeah, what a shame...I mistook it for a Lightning, too.
Frame stamp in top tube makes it a Xizang though.
Shame, shame. No bling no game.


----------



## divergent! (24. Dezember 2008)

ich hab das 16" lts verpasst zu dem preis

auch haben wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

da könnt ich ja mal vorbeifahren wenn der aus Coburg ist...sind ja nur 18 km...

Für den Preis und Zustand kriegt er das eh nie los...mal sehen was er zur Oberfläche zu sagen hat..


Ach ja: das weiße Outpost ohne TT ist jetzt meins! Der Verkäufer hat meinem Preisvorschlag zugestimmt!

VG
Peter





Raze schrieb:


> XIZANG
> 
> ohne Bling* Bling*
> 
> ...


----------



## Syborg (24. Dezember 2008)

notsofast59 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> bin grade neu hier !
> Habe den besagten Lts Rahmen ersteigert und möchte es wieder aufbauen!
> Kann mir jemand helfen und anhand der Rahmennummer sagen was für ein Baujahr der Rahmen ungefähr ist ?? der alte Besitzer weiß es leider nicht...
> ...



Hallo Kai,

zunächst Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Rahmen. Scheint ein echtes Schnäppchen gewesen zu sein
Allen Anschein nach lässt die Rahmennummer darauf schliessen, dass der Rahmen im Nov. 1996 hergestellt wurde, es sich aber bei dem Modell bereits um das 97er LTS-1 handelt. 
Gruss Syborg


----------



## gtbiker (24. Dezember 2008)

outpost


----------



## gtbiker (24. Dezember 2008)

GT Talera billig ung gut:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-GT-ALL-...98083QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Raze (24. Dezember 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da könnt ich ja mal vorbeifahren wenn der aus Coburg ist...sind ja nur 18 km...
> 
> ...




Hallo Peter,

ich war an dem XIZANG dran, der Sohn des Verkäufers hat gemeint, daß es in einem top Zustand ist und nur minimalste Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe hat. Die hätte er ja - Herr gmsoundso von ebay.com praktiziert das ja immer wieder - perfekt rauspolieren können, um einen besseren Preis zu erzielen.

Warum er das gestrahlt hat weis dr Teufel..., der Verkaufspreis wird dadurch sicher nicht höher.


Viele Grüße und frohe Weihnachtsfeiertage wünscht Euch allen

raze


----------



## Kruko (24. Dezember 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> GT Talera billig ung gut:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-GT-ALL-...98083QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



Na ich weiß nicht, ob das nun wirklich billig ist

125 USD macht ca. 100 Euro plus Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Da bin ich bei knapp 120 Euro. Alles inklusive Versand versteht sich

Da kann ich auch hier bei uns kaufen


----------



## bvarnfullagts (25. Dezember 2008)

Wow this guy either tried driving his car into his garage with the bikr on the roof rack or took one nasty tumble to put a crack in the both welds at the headtube.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-XIZANG-TITAN...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bvarnfullagts (25. Dezember 2008)

Wow this guy either tried driving his car into his garage with the bike on the roof rack or took one nasty tumble to put a crack in the both welds at the head tube.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-XIZANG-TITAN...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Dezember 2008)

hat einer von euch gestern abend das 18er lts erstanden?


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. Dezember 2008)

I-Drive Hinterbau mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-DRIVE-REAR...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (28. Dezember 2008)

Zaskar LE 18" (weiss): http://cgi.ebay.it/GT-ZASKAR-LE_W0Q...m14&_trkparms=72:909|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## STSfreak (30. Dezember 2008)

97er GT LTS-1 18er Kollektion 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1-1997-BB...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1-Rahmen-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gtbiker (30. Dezember 2008)

ich werd verrückt......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh, ja! juhu!
sorry:
hab grad bei ebäh nen Avalanche 3.0 für schlappe 50Euro gekauft!!!!!!!!!!
Juhu, nen Rad für mein Mädel!!!!!!! jjjjjjaaaaa!!!!!

bissl umrüsten und ab geht die post! 
freude durchströmt mein Herz!
MAn entschuldige diesen literarischen Erguss hier....
Beste Grüße
gtbiker
p.s.: Glückwünsche werden gerne entgegengenommen


----------



## Stemmel (30. Dezember 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Und: vermutlich infizierst Du Deine bessere Hälfte jetzt auch mit diesem Virus. Dann wird es noch richtig teuer!


----------



## gtbiker (31. Dezember 2008)

Danke!


----------



## divergent! (31. Dezember 2008)

STSfreak schrieb:


> 97er GT LTS-1 18er Kollektion
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1-1997-BB...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1-Rahmen-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





immer diese doofen 18 zöller...ich brauch doch 16


----------



## DefektesKind (3. Januar 2009)

Tja hab mich fast ein Jahr nicht mehr gemeldet und nun das hier................................................................................


Hab da gesteigertes Interesse an dem Bravado das heut in der Bucht ausläuft und wollte mich mal erkundigen wer da noch dranne ist?


----------



## Oggynator (3. Januar 2009)

zu klein, ich warte nun gespannt auf den Postboten 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290283259745


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. Januar 2009)

looks like 97 model year decals on that Bravado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbitobbi (5. Januar 2009)

Hi,
diesen hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=150319416910
würde ich gerne nehmen.
Wenn soweit von euch genehmigt...
Bin ja noch auf der Suche nach einem 16er.
Vielen Dank
Torben


----------



## Oggynator (5. Januar 2009)

Oggynator schrieb:


> zu klein, ich warte nun gespannt auf den Postboten
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290283259745



So das Rad ist da und der Rahmen Schrott , 

Eine Kettenstrebe hat eine Beule und Riss , ich denke durch gefrierendes Wasser innendrin. Das Ganze wurde schön mit mattschwarz 
übergesprüht.


http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2397ul2.jpg

http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2395rs8.jpg
Die Strebe sieht auch recht rundlicher aus als die rechte, wie ein Brühwürstchen.



So eine Shaice, ich melde mich bei Ebay bald ab. 

Wer trägt die Rücksendekosten bei sowas? Das ist ja ein grober Mangel.


Grüße Andreas der einen dicken Hals hat.


----------



## Tiensy (5. Januar 2009)

Traum... *16" Xizang*: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XIZANG-Titani...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

*16" Lightning* gleich dazu: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-Lig...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## hoeckle (5. Januar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Traum... *16" Xizang*: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XIZANG-Titani...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> *16" Lightning* gleich dazu: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-Lig...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


 

paahhh zwergenräder.... 

volker, daß wäre doch ein schönes geschenk...


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> paahhh zwergenräder....
> 
> volker, daß wäre doch ein schönes geschenk...



schöne idee, aber:
"...ach neee, was soll ich denn damit..."    

o.t.: soll dich aber fragen, ob du die sms gestern bekommen hast 















p.s. unter beobachtung stehe beide schon mal ;-)


----------



## bernd_spiegel (6. Januar 2009)

Oggynator schrieb:


> So das Rad ist da und der Rahmen Schrott
> 
> Wer trägt die Rücksendekosten bei sowas? Das ist ja ein grober Mangel.
> 
> ...




typischer fall von ebayschweigen....aber die kosten sollte er schon übernehmen, könnte sein dass du aber drauf sitzen bleibst...das wär dann ganz ärgerlich, hatte ich auch schonmal erlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd_spiegel (6. Januar 2009)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> diesen hier:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=150319416910
> würde ich gerne nehmen.
> ...



dann sind wir schon zu zweit


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Januar 2009)

Das hat man nun davon, wenn man das Paket nicht übern Teich lässt...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330297566549


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2009)

ähm, wer war noch gleich "uhrenfreundin" ?


----------



## mountymaus (7. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ähm, wer war noch gleich "uhrenfreundin" ?



Hessisches Fragewort mit zwei Buchstaben.... *HÄ???        *


----------



## hoeckle (7. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ähm, wer war noch gleich "uhrenfreundin" ?


 

warum? hab da auch schon mal was gekauft...! war aber sehr kulant...


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2009)

keine sorge. das war nur eine allgemeine frage, da mir die auktionen IMMER WIEDER begegnen und auch diesmal interssantes dabei ist.


----------



## oldschooler (7. Januar 2009)

hatte auch schon telefonischen kontakt ... aber isses wer hier aus dem forum!?

waren stets gute transaktionen...


----------



## robbitobbi (7. Januar 2009)

Kann oldschooler nur bestätigen, hab vor kurzem nen LRS ergattert.

Alles in Ordnung und so wie beschrieben.

Versand war sehr schnell.

Gruss aus HH
Torben


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Januar 2009)

Schrottreifer Rahmen - aber vielleicht kann ja jemand hier die *STÖCKLI LAGER* brauchen

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-die-Carbo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## notsofast59 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen nochmal,
also der lts rahmen ist heute angekommen...
schaltauge ist leider nicht dabei...hab ich grad schon für 15Euro in Amiland bestellt! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/1-NOS-VINTAGE-MT...hash=item200295045943&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

jetzt zum thema lager...vieleicht kann mir da jemand helfen?
die untere schraube am dämpfer ist lose und der hinterbau hat minimal spiel, könnte evtl sein das es auseinandergebaut war?!?!
oder ist die untere schraube am dämpfer immer beweglich?? 
ich werde morgen mal ein paar fotos posten...
Mfg,Kai





Syborg schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> zunächst Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Rahmen. Scheint ein echtes Schnäppchen gewesen zu sein
> Allen Anschein nach lässt die Rahmennummer darauf schliessen, dass der Rahmen im Nov. 1996 hergestellt wurde, es sich aber bei dem Modell bereits um das 97er LTS-1 handelt.
> Gruss Syborg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (7. Januar 2009)

...bei mir war auch immer alles in Ordnung.

Und auch bei mir: irgendwas gefällt mir immer, er/sie/es hat wirklich schöne Sachen.


----------



## hoeckle (7. Januar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...bei mir war auch immer alles in Ordnung.
> 
> Und auch bei mir: irgendwas gefällt mir immer, er/sie/es hat wirklich schöne Sachen.


 

er! abwicklung über sie....


----------



## DefektesKind (8. Januar 2009)

Topp Zustand,aber leider will er partout nicht versenden..............................



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260343558955


----------



## Syborg (8. Januar 2009)

mal wieder kein Zaskar oder ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-96er-Rahmen-19-1A-zustand_W0QQitemZ180319118700QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item180319118700&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1231|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Januar 2009)

notsofast59 schrieb:


> Hallöchen nochmal,
> also der lts rahmen ist heute angekommen...
> schaltauge ist leider nicht dabei...hab ich grad schon für 15Euro in Amiland bestellt!
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch nochmal - den Rahmen hätten wohl hier so einige gern gehabt... 
Ich bin zwar nicht der große Experte, was die alten GT-Fullys betrifft (ich hab zwar inzwischen zwei STS, aber noch nicht viele Erfahrungswerte), aber ich kann dir das mitteilen, was ich glaube zu wissen. Die Cracks mögen mich verbessern bzw. ergänzen.
Wenn du den Rahmen ordentlich fahren willst, solltest du den Hinterbau sowieso auseinanderbauen, um ggf. verschlissene Lager o.ä. auszutauschen und ordentlich zu schmieren. Einige nennenswerte Details findest du hier schon durch die Suche.
Die Schrauben am Dämpfer sollten schon festsitzen - sowohl oben am Trunnion als auch an der unteren Aufnahme. Das Spiel des Hinterbaus solltest du im Normalfall durch eine ordentliche Wartung wieder in den Griff bekommen - so abgerockt sah der Rahmen ja nicht aus.
Bei den Lagern hast du mehrere Möglichkeiten: Die gelben Teflongleitlager (sind wahrscheinlich verbaut) sind wohl recht schnell abgerockt, doch die gibts auch noch in blau, die scheinen mir deutlich besser, gibts z.B. hier in komplett (aber nicht gerade preiswert):
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-LTS-Lager...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder hier (nur die Hauptlager, aber preiswerter, falls du bestellst, sag bescheid):
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230314251490

Ansonsten kannst du bei den Ebay-Usern "stsfreak" oder "ericq01" nachfragen, da könntest du vielleicht noch ein original Rebuild-Kit bekommen, die aber EINIGEN Einbau-Aufwand mit sich bringen. Dann gibt es noch das kleine "Ersatzteillager" auf der Insel www.betd.co.uk, da findest du Lager und einiges mehr. Weiterhin gabs (oder gibts?!?) auch noch die Stöckli-Lager. Und pass auf die Schrauben des Horst-Link auf, die gehen wohl gern mal verloren...

So, bevor ich noch mehr erzähle, will ich erstmal Fotos sehen... 

Achso, EDITh sagt: Für das Schaltauge hättest du nicht unbedingt übern großen Teich schauen müssen, ein Blick zum Fahrrad-Aldi hätte es vielleicht auch gebracht: http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...n=&vonSuche=1&suchOption=&suchWert=schaltauge


----------



## Syborg (8. Januar 2009)

Achso, EDITh sagt: Für das Schaltauge hättest du nicht unbedingt übern großen Teich schauen müssen, ein Blick zum Fahrrad-Aldi hätte es vielleicht auch gebracht: http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...n=&vonSuche=1&suchOption=&suchWert=schaltauge

EDITh macht mich sprachlos 

Danke für den Tip tofu1000 

Gruss Syborg


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Januar 2009)

War heute in Regensburg beim Stadler... Ich konnte es kaum fassen. Die Schaltaugen hängen im Geschäft im Dutzend rum. Vor zwei Jahren hätte ich meine Oma für so ein Teil verkauft.


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Januar 2009)

Als ich das letzte mal im Hauptstadtstadler war, standen die Augen auch noch kistenweise im Lager. (ist allerdings schon gute zwei Jahre her...)


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2009)

was war denn hier los?
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1-ALU-CAR...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
Normal is das doch nich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (9. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> was war denn hier los?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-1-ALU-CAR...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> Normal is das doch nich?!



pfft.. Der war inzwischen schon ein paar Mal eingestellt, um dann wieder vorzeitig beendet zu werden.... Haben bestimmt einige mit dem großen Geld gewunken, was er scheinbar unbedingt haben möchte. Mal schauen wann er wieder drin steht.


----------



## oldschooler (9. Januar 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> mal wieder kein Zaskar oder ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-96er-Rahmen-19-1A-zustand_W0QQitemZ180319118700QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item180319118700&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1231|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



a) kein zaskar
b) beileibe kein 19"....

dabei haben die jungs von gt die rahmengröße doch extra eingestanzt... dürfte ein avalanche sein...


----------



## bernd_spiegel (9. Januar 2009)

oldschooler schrieb:


> a) kein zaskar
> b) beileibe kein 19"....


 a) weil rahmenabschluss tt rund ist? dcals rot ned gelb?
b) weil steuerrohr recht kurz und daher obberrohr und unterrohr beianander liegen!


nur um zukünftige fragen meinerseits vorneweg zu verhindern


----------



## Kruko (10. Januar 2009)

Falsches und echtes Titan

Der ist nie im Leben ein Xizang oder Lightning. Sieht mir eher nach einem Aluminium-Rahmen aus

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Titanium-Rac...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Und falls jemand noch sucht

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Polis...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Januar 2009)

man man , da ist man mal 2 wochen nicht da und dann sowas........



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180318649322


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120357864265


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Januar 2009)

ja das lightning war ein schnäppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. Januar 2009)

If you zoom the picture you can clearly see that frame is a Zaskar.  Tubing diameter and the size of the welds clearly show it's aluminum and not titanium.


----------



## kingmoe (11. Januar 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> If you zoom the picture you can clearly see that frame is a Zaskar.  Tubing diameter and the size of the welds clearly show it's aluminum and not titanium.



You talk about this item:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120357864265

Sure?! That´s titanium:


----------



## Kruko (11. Januar 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Titanium-Rac...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Ich denke Kevin meint dieses angebliche Titan


----------



## R_Nadal (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

will einer vielleicht meinen NEUEN und UNBENUTZTEN Rock Shox Pearl 2.1 Dämpfer abkaufen?
Standart Preis 200 Euro.
Ich werde Rabatte von 25-35% geben, weil der leider nicht in meinen Ramen passt.
Wenn Interesse besteht bitte E-Mail an [email protected]

MfG, Marcel K.


----------



## Kruko (12. Januar 2009)

Dann nutz bitte dafür den Bikemarkt. 

Kann das Posting bitte über mir gelöscht werden??

Danke schon mal an die Mods


----------



## R_Nadal (12. Januar 2009)

sry ^^


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Januar 2009)

schöne kurbeln für die ganzen xizangs hier.
solltet euch überlegen nen sammelkauf zu machen.


http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Morati-M...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Januar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> schöne kurbeln für die ganzen xizangs hier



...zu dominant und falsches Finish


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Januar 2009)

ein team rts in den staaten mit titanfeder


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Januar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...zu dominant und falsches Finish



na dann was für nos lite fullys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (12. Januar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> na dann was für nos lite fullys



...dann bleibt noch zu dominant.
Wer kauft schon so hässliches Zeugs


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2009)

der verkäufer ist eh der knaller: 0 bewertungen und kurbeln für 2100 und ein dekerf für 9500 öcken verkloppen wollen...


----------



## Triturbo (12. Januar 2009)

Jup. Aber die orange Fox im Dekerf hat was


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ein team rts in den staaten mit titanfeder



Sorry I grabbed that one while most of you were sleeping

That same lister is also selling lots of GT decals now.


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-GT-Peace-9e...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

 http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-CARBO...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Januar 2009)

...Elite
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Karakoram-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Tiensy (15. Januar 2009)

*18" Titan... (schaut aus wie ein Lightning):* http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-18-Pe...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## bernd_spiegel (16. Januar 2009)

nico vouilloz lässt grüßen http://cgi.ebay.de/gt-lts-dh-ca-199...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Janikulus (16. Januar 2009)

97er STS 1 in neu aus der Schweiz:

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewite...ngType=0&ListingSort=1&LanguageNr=0&PageNum=1

und ein kleines 96er Pantera, ebenfalls CH:

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewite...ngType=0&ListingSort=1&LanguageNr=0&PageNum=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (16. Januar 2009)

wird ja des öfteren gesucht.....................

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150321280493

das ist auch was fürs lts.........................

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220344499927


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Januar 2009)

muss mich mitteilen ich platze sonst.
leute drückt mir die daumen.....................
in ner kleinanzeige


zaskar 95, chris king,syncros stütze kurbel vorbau,white industries,judy fsx, xtr für  399 euro


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Januar 2009)

ein großes rotes lts


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ein großes rotes lts





könnte was für versus sein.


----------



## Oggynator (17. Januar 2009)

Bravado:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=VIP:Watchlink:middle:de#ebayphotohosting

ich biete nicht, obwohl ich bald in Bremen bin..


----------



## chrrup150 (17. Januar 2009)

hey david,
das liest sich ja traumhaft!
ich drück dir die daumen, ganz feste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (17. Januar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> muss mich mitteilen ich platze sonst.
> ...
> 
> aus verständlichen gründen nur ein auszug.



Wenn du nicht willst, dass jemand anderes diese Anzeige findet, dann solltest du keine zusammenhängenden Sätze daraus posten. Google ist mittlerweile ziemlich schnell, wenn es um das Indexieren von Kleinanzeigen-Webseiten geht.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Januar 2009)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht willst, dass jemand anderes diese Anzeige findet, dann solltest du keine zusammenhängenden Sätze daraus posten. Google ist mittlerweile ziemlich schnell, wenn es um das Indexieren von Kleinanzeigen-Webseiten geht.
> 
> Viel Erfolg!



hab ich gemacht.

traue mich nicht aus dem haus weil ich angst habe das er sich ausgerechnet dann meldet.


----------



## Raze (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo

*XIZANG NOS ALARM !!!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290289891721

Viel Erfolg beim Bieten wünscht

raze


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Januar 2009)

leider kein 18er


----------



## subdermal (18. Januar 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> *XIZANG NOS ALARM !!!*



Genau. Und das nehm' ich. Endlich. 
cheers,
C.


----------



## tofu1000 (19. Januar 2009)

Groß. Türkis. Recht günstig.
http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-GT-Zask...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## dr.juggles (19. Januar 2009)

ink-blau 95, leider leider 19 inch 
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-alumi...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

da ist alle schaltjahre mal einer drin und dann so abartige größe ...


----------



## Tiensy (20. Januar 2009)

*Etwas richtig richtig rares...*

http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-NOS-GT-ZASK...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Januar 2009)

Etwas für die Damen und Herren mit "Rotschwäche":

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270333686846


----------



## Dan_Oldb (21. Januar 2009)

Eins vorweg: Ich kenne mich mit GTs nicht aus, und mehr als die Infos aus der Anzeige habe ich auch nicht, aber vielleicht ist das hier ja ein echtes Schnäppchen: http://www.quoka.de/searchdetail.cf...5626125&PAGENO=5&SHOWADNO=25635874&hback=TRUE

Ist halt recht frisch inseriert, und für nen 10er kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Vielleicht freut sich hier jemand drüber. 
Würde mich über Feedback freuen!

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oggynator (22. Januar 2009)

für die Freunde der schönen Lacke und schräge Ausfaller!

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Tequesta-Hardtail-MTB-retro-KULT-Klein-Marin-Zaskar_W0QQitemZ230320809747QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item230320809747&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## spatzel (23. Januar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *Etwas richtig richtig rares...*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-NOS-GT-ZASK...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50




..............hat sich den jetzt einer von hier gekrallt???Falls ja,in ca.5 Jahren hätte ich Interesse!


----------



## hoeckle (23. Januar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Etwas für die Damen und Herren mit "Rotschwäche":
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270333686846


 

mist, leider nur kindergröße....


----------



## Stemmel (23. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> mist, leider nur kindergröße....



Wieso?

Kommt darauf an, wem es passen soll


----------



## hoeckle (23. Januar 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Kommt darauf an, wem es passen soll


 

mir natürlich, so muss ich das rote gerödel an so einen blöd blauen schrauben... und das sieht mit dem silber zwischendrin zu sehr nach patriotschei$$e aus...


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Januar 2009)

spatzel schrieb:


> ..............hat sich den jetzt einer von hier gekrallt???Falls ja,in ca.5 Jahren hätte ich Interesse!



Du musst deine Blicke gar nicht so weit schweifen lassen - im Bikemarkt ist momentan auch eins zu erstehen - ich bezweifle aber, dass es in fünf Jahren noch da ist... 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/165515/cat/all



hoeckle schrieb:


> mist, leider nur kindergröße....



Pah!  Mir würde er passen!  Aber leider ist es damit sicher nicht so günstig wie sonst mit Kindergrößen... 



hoeckle schrieb:


> mir natürlich, so muss ich das rote gerödel an so einen blöd blauen schrauben... und das sieht mit dem silber zwischendrin zu sehr nach patriotschei$$e aus...



Falls dir das rote Gerödel zuviel wird, schick mir ne PM!  
Mich würde ja mal die Kombo eloxrot und "Zaskar"-eloxgrün interessieren.(?)


----------



## dr.juggles (23. Januar 2009)

bin zwar nicht so der rot fan, aber wenn der 96er nicht zu teuer wird werd ich mal mitbieten, hab ja bisher nur frostrot.
der blaue 96er würde mir aber besser gefallen


----------



## bvarnfullagts (24. Januar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *18" Titan... (schaut aus wie ein Lightning):* http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-18-Pe...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



It is a Lightning and I bought that one too


----------



## Raze (24. Januar 2009)

subdermal schrieb:


> Genau. Und das nehm' ich. Endlich.
> cheers,
> C.



Und hat es geklappt mit dem Nos XIZANG?  

Wäre es mir nicht zu klein  gewesen, hättest Du in mir einen ebenbürtigen Gegner gehabt.

Ich wünsche dem Käufer viel Spaß mit dem Teil , so eine Gelegenheit kommt nicht mehr so schnell...

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. Januar 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> It is a Lightning and I bought that one too




"The seller ended this listing early because of an error in the listing."

ich mag naiv sein, aber ich finde vorab-käufe einfach schei§§e


----------



## planetsmasher (24. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> "The seller ended this listing early because of an error in the listing."
> 
> ich mag naiv sein, aber ich finde vorab-käufe einfach schei§§e


 
in english: ending a listing early sucks!

nö, biste nicht!


----------



## Tiensy (24. Januar 2009)

Früher oder später taucht es ja eh wieder auf...


----------



## subdermal (24. Januar 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> Und hat es geklappt mit dem Nos XIZANG?
> 
> Wäre es mir nicht zu klein  gewesen, hättest Du in mir einen ebenbürtigen Gegner gehabt.
> 
> ...


Moin,

nee, hat nicht geklappt. Aber ich sehe die Sache mal so, mit einem weinenden und einem lachenden Auge: Natürlich wäre es schön gewesen, so ein Xizang sein eigen zu nennen - andererseits wäre es dann wohl als Rahmen an der Wand oder als reines Showbike geendet. Ich glaube, dass es mir fast körperlich Schmerzen bereitet hätte, mit dem Rahmen (NOS, frisch aus der Kiste, nie montiert!) irgendwo herumzufahren.
Nun denn. Hab schon ein anderes in Aussicht, das sich die nächsten Tage bei mir vorstellen wird 
cheers,
C.

PS: Hat wenigstens irgendwer aus dem Forum das Teil bekommen?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (24. Januar 2009)

subdermal schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nee, hat nicht geklappt. Aber ich sehe die Sache mal so, mit einem weinenden und einem lachenden Auge: Natürlich wäre es schön gewesen, so ein Xizang sein eigen zu nennen - andererseits wäre es dann wohl als Rahmen an der Wand oder als reines Showbike geendet. Ich glaube, dass es mir fast körperlich Schmerzen bereitet hätte, mit dem Rahmen (NOS, frisch aus der Kiste, nie montiert!) irgendwo herumzufahren.
> Nun denn. Hab schon ein anderes in Aussicht, das sich die nächsten Tage bei mir vorstellen wird
> ...



Did you notice that two identical bids for $1200 were placed at the same time...sniper obviously...and the guy with the highest feedback was awarded the frame.  Found that very interesting.  I'm was thinking that the frame would have gone closer to $1500.  It will be interesting to see who got it.  My guess too is someone from this forum or perhaps retrobike.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (24. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> "The seller ended this listing early because of an error in the listing."
> 
> ich mag naiv sein, aber ich finde vorab-käufe einfach schei§§e



Yes that's correct.  He had try to get info through GT and hops in California on the frame but they were all post Pacific employees and no one knew for sure.  I offered to take it off his hands after the listing was canceled and he agreed to sell it.  I had nothing to do with the listing getting canceled.  I too have been very frustrated in the past when this happens...especially when I' have placed bids.  Funny thing is I have probably had no less than a dozen members of this very forum ask me to end my auctions early.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (24. Januar 2009)

Ein "reifes" Timberline:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1985-24-GT-Ti...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> ...no less than a dozen members of this very forum ask me to end my auctions early.



daran habe ich keine zweifel, was aber die sache nicht besser macht.


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Januar 2009)

ich bin heut an das team psyclone gekommen als ich mich bei retrobike uk erkundigen wollte ob jemand dort bereit wäre mir ein bike zuzusenden.
es hat sich auch jemand gemeldet.
wer also interesse an diesem bike hat,bitte melden.


zustand super

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250360070077


----------



## bvarnfullagts (24. Januar 2009)

double post


----------



## muttipullover (24. Januar 2009)

@Davidbelize. Was ist denn aus der Kleinanzeige geworden?
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Januar 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> @Davidbelize. Was ist denn aus der Kleinanzeige geworden?
> Gruß Steffen




nee war zu spät.


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Januar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> nee war zu spät.



this sucks big time


----------



## muttipullover (25. Januar 2009)

Da hätte ich mir auch in den Ars... gebissen.


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Januar 2009)

hab den verkäufer des bikes gt sts....


http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Thermoplasti...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


angeschrieben wegen der verbauten naben die leider nicht zu sehen sind.
hier seine optische antwort............











die hab ich eigentlich auch  SO noch nicht gesehen. schöne scheiben hadleys.


----------



## cleiende (25. Januar 2009)

EWigentlich recht preiswert, und ich habe länger gezögert.
GT Force Rahmen in M incl Dämpfer - GBP 322

Klick

Man müsste halt noch die restlichen Spielsachen daheim rumliegen haben, besonders die nette Fox mit 140mm und QR15....

Oder war es einer von Euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Januar 2009)

Hier ein altes Stahl LTS
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
Wenn ich mir so die position der Sattelstütze angucke, denke ich es wäre perfekt für Agressor 2.










Sorry, mußte einfach sein


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Januar 2009)

Ich wusste garnich, dass es die auch aus Stahl gab. Guck an.


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Januar 2009)

Also bei den dünnen Röhrchen kann es kein Alu sein. Ich habe ein LTS 3 aus Alu und die Rohre sind wesentlich dicker.
Da einzige was mich stutzig macht ist der Dämpfer. mein LTS hat hinten ein Elastomerdämpfer.


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Januar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab den verkäufer des bikes gt sts....
> 
> die hab ich eigentlich auch  SO noch nicht gesehen. schöne scheiben hadleys.



Ich finde den Hinterbau auch interessant, da die Scheibenbremsaufnahme so "original" aussieht. Gab es den Hinterbau mal mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme?


----------



## Kruko (26. Januar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Hinterbau auch interessant, da die Scheibenbremsaufnahme so "original" aussieht. Gab es den Hinterbau mal mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme?



Der Hinterbau ist Original. Es hat den STS DH mit einer Formula-Scheibenbremse gegeben. War ein eigener Standard und man kann nur die abgebildete Bremse verwenden. IS-2000 benötigt einen Adapter, den es natürlich nicht mehr gibt. Man kann sich dann nur durch ein nettes Forums-Mitglied einen Adapter fräsen lassen.

So wie hier:


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Januar 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau ist Original. Es hat den STS DH mit einer Formula-Scheibenbremse gegeben. War ein eigener Standard und man kann nur die abgebildete Bremse verwenden.



Und wieder was dazu gelernt!


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Januar 2009)

...shit der rot eloxierte 96er 16" aus der uk bucht ging für 144 euros wech, leider war er nur für uk freigeschaltet.
bei meiner gebotsabgabe ging leider nicht viel :-(  ... naja er hatte ja paar lackmacken und chainsuck  tröstmodus an...
...dafür hab ich mir grad n 96er rocky mountain vertex to rahmen geangelt, sofern ich das hier im gt forum überhaupt sagen darf


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Januar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Hier ein altes Stahl LTS
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> 
> [...]



Jetz hat ers neu reingestellt. Als 'Crom'
Wär bestimmt ein schöner Rahmen, nur wer will einen, der giftig ist?
Ich glaub da hat er was falsch verstanden.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Januar 2009)

WOW!    NOS 1997 GT LTS-1

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GT-LTS-1-fu...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Just amazing to think it's 12 and NOS!  Although I have one coming even better that that.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Januar 2009)

Same lister...WOW!  NOS 1997 LTS-2

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GT-LTS-2-fu...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kingmoe (27. Januar 2009)

HOPE LRS für Lobo-Piloten (die Versandkosten kann man ja sicher noch realistisch verhandeln)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150322487216


----------



## bernd_spiegel (27. Januar 2009)

oh mann..kein versand...kleine größe! http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-Al-Pantera_W0QQitemZ270335309497QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item270335309497&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


gebraucht aber auslieferungszustand? schön schlichtes zaskar http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Mou...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Januar 2009)

Was geht den hier ab
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
Stahl GT, 6 Tage vor Schluß bei 112. Das sieht doch sehr nach Preistreiberei aus.


----------



## muttipullover (27. Januar 2009)

Bei MTB-Kataloge gefunden: 1998 LTS-4000 mit Cromo-Hauptrahmen.
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1998-2.pdf
Gruß Steffen


----------



## kingmoe (28. Januar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Was geht den hier ab
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> Stahl GT, 6 Tage vor SchluÃ bei 112â¬. Das sieht doch sehr nach Preistreiberei aus.



111,- sind von mir, die anderen Gebote sind fein rangetastet und dann einen Euro darÃ¼ber geboten. Aber nicht mit Moe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (28. Januar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> EWigentlich recht preiswert, und ich habe länger gezögert.
> GT Force Rahmen in M incl Dämpfer - GBP 322


Ich wollte es für meine bessere Hälfte und habe 320 geboten


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Januar 2009)

für die freunde der gefälschten tt titan-rahmen....


http://www.radforum.de/titanrahmen-31317.html



nicht zu glauben das die dinger noch immer verkauft werden.


----------



## salzbrezel (28. Januar 2009)

BSA 70mm...
Und dazu noch ein nicht auf 1 1/8" passendes Steuerrohr! 
Und schief verschweisten Rohre und verzogenen Hinterbauten. 

Wer wird sich wohl dieses Mal die Zähne beim Aufbau ausbeißen?


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Januar 2009)

ein  preis aber nicht meine liga.....

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=13193&cat=5


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Januar 2009)

Hi,

den hab ich doch gleich mal angeschrieben, vielleicht schickt er den Rahmen ja nach D...

VG
Peter



Davidbelize schrieb:


> ein  preis aber nicht meine liga.....
> 
> http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=13193&cat=5


----------



## korat (28. Januar 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> 111,- sind von mir, die anderen Gebote sind fein rangetastet und dann einen Euro darüber geboten. Aber nicht mit Moe ;-)



hehe, mit isser ja zu groß, obwohl das natürlich mal eine abholoption vom feinsten wäre.


----------



## Raze (29. Januar 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> BSA 70mm...
> Und dazu noch ein nicht auf 1 1/8" passendes Steuerrohr!
> Und schief verschweisten Rohre und verzogenen Hinterbauten.
> 
> Wer wird sich wohl dieses Mal die Zähne beim Aufbau ausbeißen?



Hallo,

ratet mal, wer in Dortmund wohnt.

































Der PROFESSOR H.

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## Raze (29. Januar 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> BSA 70mm...
> Und dazu noch ein nicht auf 1 1/8" passendes Steuerrohr!
> Und schief verschweisten Rohre und verzogenen Hinterbauten.
> 
> Wer wird sich wohl dieses Mal die Zähne beim Aufbau ausbeißen?



Hallo,

ratet mal, wer in Dortmund wohnt.


























Der PROFESSOR H.


Viele Grüße raze


----------



## versus (29. Januar 2009)

hiess der nicht in der bucht auch schon henry irgendwas, oder?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. Januar 2009)

Also dieses schöne Teil wird seinen Weg in dieses Forum und meinen Keller finden:







Nochmals Danke an David für den Hinweis!

VG
Peter



Davidbelize schrieb:


> ein  preis aber nicht meine liga.....
> 
> http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=13193&cat=5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (29. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> hiess der nicht in der bucht auch schon henry irgendwas, oder?



_"Hallo und guten Tag cloudrider,

habe genau diesen Rahmen zunächst an das Mitglied Raze verkauft, der ihn aber nicht haben wollte, weil der Steuersatz nicht passen wollte.
Habe dann diesen Rahmen an einen Bochumer über Ebay verkauft, der ihn auch wieder loswerden wollte.

Alle diese Leute hatten wirklich absolut keine Ahnung.
Ich habe genau den gleichen Rahmen.
Diese Rahmen sind wirklich kammergeschweißt und zwar in Helium.
Das ist ein Novum.
Ich bin Hochschulangehöriger und habe lange so einen Rahmen gesucht - auch mein Kollege.
Für diesen Kollegen, der einen Seven sich zulegen konnte, habe ich dann diesen Rahmen verkauft, den Du jetzt besitzt.
Beide Rahmen - meiner und auch Deiner - sind röntgengeprüft; absolut fehlerfrei.
Nur noch Nevi in Italien schweißt Titanrahmen in einer Kammer weltweit - und zwar in Argon.
In Helium werden die Rahmen noch einen Tick besser.
Beide Rahmen wurden vermutlich in einem Luftfahrtunternehmen gefertigt - heute in der Form nahezu unbezahlbar.

Alle anderen Rahmen dieser Art hatte ich schon einmal in der Hand - werden wohl so um die 15 Stück gewesen sein.
Diese jedoch sind nicht kammergeschweißt, sondern konventionell mittels Trailing-Shield und Formiergas.
Dieses kann man, wenn man sich genau auskennt unzweifelsfrei erkennen.
Du kannst Dich glücklich schätzen, für so wenig Geld so einen Rahmen bekommen zu haben - in der Gewißheit, daß viele Leute, die im Brustton der Überzeugung einen "echten" GT-Xizang zu besitzen, herablassend auf dieses "Plagiat" schauen, daß diese wirklich in ihrer arglosen Art und voller Unwissenheit ihren bescheidenen IQ so zur Schau stellen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

henry1305"_




Hallo,

das "nicht haben wollen" hat mich eine Menge (Lehr-)geld gekostet und ich hoffe, daß nicht noch ein Dummer aufsteht...

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## bernd_spiegel (29. Januar 2009)

aber man muss ihm lassen: er schreibt in einem deutsch, dass man so von einem abzocker selten lesen kann.er scheint zumindest an der hochschule nicht der klomann zu sein  ...hier fallen einem in manchen dh/freeridelastigen threads , mit scheinbar großem youngsteranteil,oft sprachliche ergüsse vor die füsse, die unter sonderschulniveau sind


----------



## oldman (29. Januar 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> aber man muss ihm lassen: er schreibt in einem deutsch, dass man so von einem abzocker selten lesen kann.er scheint zumindest an der hochschule nicht der klomann zu sein  ...hier fallen einem in manchen dh/freeridelastigen threads , mit scheinbar großem youngsteranteil,oft sprachliche ergüsse vor die füsse, die unter sonderschulniveau sind



noch ein unterschied ist, dass sich die ddd-schlümpfe in der regel keinen titanrahmen leisten können...


----------



## henry1305 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo und guten Abend,

da muß ich mich doch auch einmal melden, wenn unser lieber und netter und vor allem so starker Freund Raze (früher habe ich einmal Jürgen zu ihm gesagt) so viel "liebe" Dinge über mich erzählt. 
Ich weiß ja, daß sein Idol ein berühmter Bodybuilder ist - aber oft ist es so, daß solche Leute mit der Glorifizierung der physischen Kraft ihre geistigen Fähigkeiten vernachlässigen - mit natürlich weitreichenden Folgen.
Ich will nicht sagen, daß dies bei Raze der Fall ist - aber er scheint möglicherweise an zumindestens einigen Wahrnehmungsstörungen zu leiden.

Wenn man in dem Thread "Welcher Classic-Titanrahmen ist der Steifste"
einmal  seinen Beitrag vom 23.07.2007, 12:07 Uhr richtig nachliest, so erkennt man unschwer, daß er sich über diesen Rahmen recht lobend äußert.
Ich will mir die Einzelheiten hier ersparen - die kann jeder selbst nachlesen.
Nur den Schluß seiner Darstellung will ich darlegen: Zitat ..............
wäre der Rahmen größer, hätte ich ihn sofort behalten!" Zitat Ende.

Nach und nach ist er in seiner Charakteristik der Darstellung immer feindlicher mir gegenüber geworden - warum nur ?
Nur, ich will dieses Mitglied nicht bloßstellen, dafür ist mir dieser "Kraftmensch" viel zu jung - ich selber werde bald 60 Jahre alt.
Er selber weiss recht gut, warum er diese "Retourkutsche" als vermeintliche Rache benutzt.
Ich habe doch Nachsicht mit ihm.
Ich könnte aufgrund seiner Emails hier alles offenlegen -dies entspricht jedoch nicht meinem Niveau - außerdem, wenn man meine Mails offenlegen würde, dann bekäme dieser Mensch etwas mit meinem Rechtsanwalt zu tun - also tue ich dieses auch nicht.

Wer Kant gelesen hat(kategorischer Imperativ), der versteht diese Philosophie - vielleicht kann unser Freund ja mal statt "Kraftliteratur" solche Bücher lesen, dann wird er sich vielleicht mal etwas fairer verhalten und die Dinge etwas objektiver darstellen.

Also ich hoffe doch, daß er nunmehr seinen kleinen Krieg beendet, da er ja zumindestens körperlich die geeigneten Attribute aufweisen kann - sozusagen als Abschreckung; dies hat er mir mal vorgeschlagen -sozusagen ein "modernes Duell".
Aber auf ein so unfaires Angebot gehe ich nicht ein - schließlich habe ich ja eine Familie.
Wenn er mir doch wenigstens ein "Rhetorik Duell" vorgeschlagen hätte.
Hier hätte man sich dann unter Zeugen eine kultivierte Kontroverse leisten können ohne in eine uninteressante Polemik zu verfallen.
Aber vermutlich hätte ich auch dieses abgelehnt -so mit "unbewaffentem Verstand " auf der anderen Seite, wäre dies auch so ganz unfair gewesen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß und die besten Wünsche zur Besserung 
an unser Freund Raze

Henry


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Januar 2009)

Henry, ich denke nicht, dass Du Dir anhand ein paar bloßer Mails ein fundiertes Urteil über einen User erlauben kannst, also halte Dich doch bitte ein wenig zurück. Es ist nur legitim, hier vor einem augenscheinlich mangelbehafteten Rahmen zu warnen - nicht jeder ist schon seit Beginn der Diskussion dabei und hat die entsprechenden Hintergründe über das Angebot. 

Vielleicht sollte dieses Thema jetzt einfach mal beerdigt werden; nachgetreten wurde ja nun hinreichend. Deine Art und Weise, verbal um sich zu schlagen, andere User zu beleidigen und sich mit wortreicher und gewählter Ausdrucksweise seiner Bildung zu rühmen - das alles ist in meinen Augen mehr als peinlich und zeugt von sehr schlechtem Stil.


----------



## henry1305 (29. Januar 2009)

Ich denke, Du hast Unrecht.
Nicht jeder "dieser Rahmen" ist fehlerhaft.
Aber davon abgesehen, muß jeder das Recht haben, Dinge richtig stellen zu dürfen.
Soll sich doch Raze darüber äußern, warum er die ganze Angelegenheit erst völlig positiv und dann danach immer bösartiger dargestellt hat.
Auch er ist in seiner Wortwahl dabei nicht sanft umgegangen.
Du hast ihn aber deswegen nicht gerügt.

Also muß auch ich das Recht haben, die Dinge klarstellen zu dürfen.
Ich denke, daß Du nicht die geeignete Person bist, meine Wortwahl oder meinen Schreibstil hinsichtlich dieser Angelegenheit zu kritisieren.


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Januar 2009)

henry1305 schrieb:


> Ich denke, daß Du nicht die geeignete Person bist, meine Wortwahl oder meinen Schreibstil hinsichtlich dieser Angelegenheit zu kritisieren.



Doch, ich bin durchaus geeignet und es steht mir auch zu, schließlich nehme auch ich an diesem öffentlichen Forum teil. Lass' es nun bitte gut sein - wir haben unsere Meinung, es gab ja hinreichend Möglichkeit, sich eine solche zu bilden. Wenn Du das Thema unbedingt erneut aufgreifen möchtest, obwohl ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt wurde, dann bitte auf einer sachlichen Ebene mit konstruktiven Argumenten. Ich denke aber, dass wir hier durchaus darauf verzichten könnten.


----------



## Bastieeeh (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Henry,

gestatte mir folgende Frage: Worum geht es dir mit deinem Beitrag? Um Richtigstellung, Selbstdarstellung oder - ich entlehne mir das Wort - Polemik?
Generell ist das hier ein Fahrradforum und im konkreten Fall geht es um Titanrahmen der Firma GT und nachgeahmte Titanrahmen. Was ich, als bislang Unbeteiligter, aus den diversen, dazugehörigen Beiträgen Anderer herauslesen konnte, bestärkt mich in der Annahme, dass die nachgeahmten nicht die entsprechenden Qualitätsmerkmale aufzuweisen scheinen. Das ist schade und deswegen gibt es von Seiten der Besitzer (oder besser: Ex-Besitzer) keine Empfehlung. Die Problematik ist ja offenbar nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Sobald dann Geld ins Spiel kommt, neigen viele Leute dazu, Ihrem Unmut freien Lauf zu lassen. 

Ich kann dir aus meiner Perspektive nur raten, ein wenig mehr Transparenz an den Tag zu legen, was dein Handelsgut angeht. Wer nichts zu verstecken hat, der kann ja zeigen, was er verkaufen möchte.

In diesem Sinne grüße ich Dich ebenfalls und hoffe, die Duelle haben ein Ende.

Sebastian

P.S.: Back on topic please!


----------



## henry1305 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich denke, Du musst immer das letzte Wort haben.
Wo und wie hast Du dich denn sozialisieren können ?

Kennst Du eigentlich das Wort "Fairniss" ?
Du nimmst doch augenscheinlich das Mitglied Raze in Schutz, der ganz offensichtlich schon sehr oft in rüder Weise seine Sicht der Dinge dargestellt.
Hier hast Du Deine öffentliche "Richterfunktion" nicht wahrgenommen.
Ich glaube, Du willst Dich nur produzieren.

Aber, wie dem auch sei, ob und wie Du über die Sache denkst, ist mir so egal - als wenn irgendwo in China ein Sach Reis umfällt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (30. Januar 2009)

henry1305 schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du musst immer das letzte Wort haben.
> Wo und wie hast Du dich denn sozialisieren können ?
> 
> Kennst Du eigentlich das Wort "Fairniss" ?
> ...


----------



## henry1305 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Sebastian,

es geht hier um Richtigstellung.
Das Mitglied Raze soll doch einmal erklären, warum zuerst recht positiv und lobend über den Rahmen von seiner Seite aus gesprochen wird - und dann immer negativer bis hin zur Bösartigkeit.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Daß der Rahmen nicht generell schlecht ist, das zeigt allein schon die Tatsache, daß das Mitglied Cloudrider sich damit ein Rad seiner Wahl erfolgreich aufgebaut hat.

Außerdem hat nicht jeder Rahmen dieser Art gewisse Schwächen.
Dies wird aber von gewissen Leuten hier im Forum nicht so gesehen.

Aber es ist besser, daß dieses Thema beendet wird - man kommt ja nicht weiter.
Schade ist nur, daß der eine seine unfaire Art immer und immer wieder fortsetzen kann, ohne daß er dafür gerügt wird.

Es wäre schön, wenn jemand mal zu Raze sagen würde - "jetzt aber Schluß"!


----------



## oldman (30. Januar 2009)

das entwickelt sich zu einem klassischen Popcornthread! Da geht man einmal frueh in's Bett und verpasst dann sowas.

Jetzt bitte nicht schlappmachen - schoen weiterspammen.


----------



## planetsmasher (30. Januar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> Da geht man einmal frueh in's Bett und verpasst dann sowas.
> 
> Jetzt bitte nicht schlappmachen - schoen weiterspammen.


 
genau meine Gedanken. 
Kannn mal jemand die vorhergangenen Posts verlinken. Ich hätte gerne die ganze Story.


----------



## Tiensy (30. Januar 2009)

Es handelt sich um folgenden Rahmen:
















(Danke an Protorix)

"Henry" Ã¤uÃerte sich anfÃ¤nglich noch folgendermaÃen:



henry1305 schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Tag,
> 
> ist wirklich ein Xizang, und zwar hergestellt von TST fÃ¼r GT - biete derzeit genau diesen an fÃ¼r einen Freund in DÃ¤nemark. Es sind die meisten von TST(fast alle ungelabelt) mit einem Gewicht um die 1800 g damals hergestellt worden - einige ganz wenige mit ca. 500 - 600 g mehr. Hier sind die Unter- bezw. Oberrohre von der WandstÃ¤rke her dicker; daran erkannbar, daÃ ein Langloch in der Hinterstrebenplatte eingelassen ist. Im Ã¼brigen ist diese Hinterstrebenplatte vom Design her viel ansprechender als der Originalstreb von GT. Auch die Ausfallenden sind nicht so ausgefÃ¼hrt *wie beim Original GT-Rahmen* - ebenso auch nicht das ovalisierte Teil des Oberrohreres hinten am AbschluÃ. Auch die AbschluÃplatte ist nicht mit dem GT-Design versehen und auch nicht gewÃ¶lbt; schlieÃlich hat TST *diese Plagiate *mehr oder weniger ohne Erlaubnis von GT hergestellt.
> GruÃ
> Henry



Etwas spÃ¤ter dann: 



henry1305 schrieb:


> Zitat von Protorix:
> "WomÃ¶glich mal eines der billigen fake Xizangs kaufen 1800gramm titan
> nicht konifiziert, ich hatte mal eines sah sehr nach titanrohren aus ner
> mig 29 aus  das hÃ¤lt ..... also wenn das ding  verstehe ich davon mit 63 kg? ........
> ...



Hierzu gab es am 23.07.2007 dann folgende Informationen:



Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte in der Zwischenzeit den oben beschriebenen XIZANG Replika/ Fake Rahmen in der Hand, da der ursprÃ¼ngliche KÃ¤ufer abgesprungen war.
> 
> ...



Nachdem der Rahmen "Raze" wieder verlassen hatte, kam der Rahmen bei Ebay wieder rein:



Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau diesen Rahmen
> 
> ...



Dazu weiter:



Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt ist er wieder drin der XIZANG FAKE
> 
> ...



Wer meint das wÃ¤re jetzt alles aus dem Kontext gezogen, der mÃ¶ge sich die komplette Fassung einfach hier durchlesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280724

Oder hier (ab #268): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10881&page=11

Insofern ich der Diskussion folgen konnte, so bezieht sich die aktuelle Aussage von Raze allerdings lediglich auf die von ihm gemachten Erfahrungen mit seinem Plagiat. Wie den Zitaten vorher zu entnehmen ist, gibt es auch Plagiate die besser verarbeitet sind und keine (oder nur kleine) MÃ¤ngel aufweisen.

Henry als BetrÃ¼ger hinzustellen ist allerdings auch nicht richtig. Wer jegliche Texte und Beschreibungen Ã¼ber das Fake-Xizang gelesen hat, sollte zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es sich um ein Plagiat handelt. 

Die Diskussion ist insofern hinfÃ¤llig, da ich selbst gerne einen dieser Rahmen "ausprobiert" hÃ¤tte.


----------



## planetsmasher (30. Januar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um folgenden Rahmen ...


 
Sehr interessant. Vielen Dank. Hast Dir ja ganz schön Mühe gemacht. 

Wenn die Herren sonst keine Sorgen haben ist ja alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (30. Januar 2009)

Das ganze ist derzeit wohl ein wenig Off-Topic. Der entsprechende Moderator soll sich allerdings bitte nicht genötigt fühlen diese Beiträge zu löschen. Bisher ist doch alles im grünen Bereich.

Raze macht genau das, was die "GT-Gemeinschaft" auszeichnet. Unwissende davor zu warnen einen vermeintlich guten Rahmen zu kaufen, der Mängel aufweist. Es gibt in diesem Forum unzählige Beiträge von Usern, die einen bestimmten Rahmen entweder loben oder zerreissen. Legitim ist das allemal und stützt sich wie auch immer in einem Forum auf die subjektiven Eindrücke des jeweiligen Autors.

Von dem *einen* mangelhaften Rahmen abgesehen, scheinen allerdings noch mehrere dieser Plagiate im Umlauf zu sein. Für die "wahren" GT-Liebhaber außer Betracht, so bildet dieses Plagiat (sofern es behebbare Mängel / oder eben gar keine Mängel aufweist) eine günstige und einzigartige Gelegenheit und Möglichkeit einen Titan Rahmen zu "erfahren".

Das Plagiat ist nicht so leicht wie ein Xizang und scheint *optisch* nicht so gut verarbeitet zu sein wie das Xizang. Von der Ähnlichkeit des Plagiats abgesehen, will das Plagiat auch kein Xizang sein. Und wer ein Xizang will, wird sich kein Plagiat kaufen!

Und bevor keiner bereit ist jeweils ein Plagiat und ein Xizang zu Testzwecken zu opfern, wird wohl die Diskussion elendig weitergehen, welcher Rahmen denn nun "besser", "stabiler" und "haltbarer" ist. Letztendlich gibt es zu wenige gebrochene Xizangs und zu wenige Erfahrungsberichte mit dem Plagiat um sich da eine Meinung zu bilden. 

Ich hätte gerne einen dieser Plagiate und bin mir sicher dass ein entsprechend mängelfreier Rahmen ebenso existiert wie es mangelbehaftete Xizang's gibt. Wer die Fehler sucht wird sie auch finden... Selbst mein Lightning ist nicht perfekt  Der "Einschnitt" im Sitzrohr zur Klemmung der Sattelstütze ist absolut schief. Aber was soll's. Ansonsten ist der Tip Top und ich freu mich auf die Fahrt damit.

Und was interessiert mich das alles? Ich finde Rahmen, Rhetorik und Rangelei durchaus interessant und lehrreich.

Also lasst jedem die Rede- und Beitragsfreiheit und jeder darf (und wird) sich weiterbilden.

Schönen Tag noch an alle.


----------



## tomasius (30. Januar 2009)

Ich muss (Sie könnten) hier auch mal einige Dinge ergänzen, schließlich hatten Sie (henry1305) und ich auch telefonischen Kontakt. - Natürlich hatte ich bei dem u.g. Inserat Lunte gerochen. 

Ich wurde zunächst durch einen Bekannten auf eine Announce in einer Fachzeitschrift "Verkaufe GT Xizang...[...]" hingwiesen. An den Inhalt des Telefonats kann ich mich noch erinnern. Es wurde u.a. geäußert:" [...] Als Landesbediensteter in einer Forschungseinrichtung konnte ich unter dem Raster-Elektronenmikroskop mit Hilfe eines Kollegen[...], [...] TST für GT [...], [...] daß dieser Rahmen in einer Helium-Atmosphäre geschweißt wurde [...], etc.".



> Zitat von henry1305  Beitrag anzeigen
> Hallo und guten Tag,
> 
> ist wirklich ein Xizang, und zwar hergestellt von TST für GT - biete derzeit genau diesen an für einen Freund in Dänemark. Es sind die meisten von TST(fast alle ungelabelt) mit einem Gewicht um die 1800 g damals hergestellt worden - einige ganz wenige mit ca. 500 - 600 g mehr. Hier sind die Unter- bezw. Oberrohre von der Wandstärke her dicker; daran erkannbar, daß ein Langloch in der Hinterstrebenplatte eingelassen ist. Im übrigen ist diese Hinterstrebenplatte vom Design her viel ansprechender als der Originalstreb von GT. Auch die Ausfallenden sind nicht so ausgeführt wie beim Original GT-Rahmen - ebenso auch nicht das ovalisierte Teil des Oberrohreres hinten am Abschluß. Auch die Abschlußplatte ist nicht mit dem GT-Design versehen und auch nicht gewölbt; schließlich hat TST diese Plagiate mehr oder weniger ohne Erlaubnis von GT hergestellt.
> ...



Henry1305, auch ich möchte abschließend noch auf das Essay "Was ist Aufklärung" von Kant (nicht Kint) verweisen. -Ich hoffe zur Aufklärung, wenn auch im übertragenen Sinne, beigetragen zu haben.

Beim Stichwort Aufklärung kommt mir auch sofort folgende Frage in den Sinn: 

Wurden die Rahmen nicht doch vielleicht im Ruhrgebiet geschweißt? (I_m Fußballjargon nennt man das übrigens eine Vorlage!_)

Dass, ich hier jemals Kant zitieren darf, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht... 



> Hier hätte man sich dann unter Zeugen eine kultivierte Kontroverse leisten können ohne in *eine uninteressante Polemik* zu verfallen.



Ich komme gleich zum Ende, aber gestatten Sie mir bitte noch einen Hinweis: Ich halte Ihr Begriffsverständnis von Polemik für sehr unzureichend. - _Nein, an einem Diskurs über den Begriff Polemik bin ich wirklich nicht interessiert._

Ich schließe meinen Beitrag nun mit dem Zitat des Dichters und "Polemikers" Heinrich Heine: 

_"*Der Ernst tritt um so gewaltiger hervor, wenn der Spaß ihn ankündigt.*"_​
In diesem Sinne... 

Tom (der noch die Contenance wahrt) 

Oh Mann, mir wird gerade bewusst, dass ich mich hier doch eigentlich in einem netten MTB Forum (GT Unterfrorum) befinde.  - Werde nun NOS Teile sortieren...


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Januar 2009)

wenn ich dieses fake-xizang noch einmal im netz entdecke, werde ich einfach mal die klappe halten.
von uns wirds eh keiner kaufen.


ein zassi für 70 euro sofortkauf in uk....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320336362261


----------



## tomasius (30. Januar 2009)

...


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2009)

Was sagt uns dies:

Lasse nie unseren Oberlehrer wach werden

Ich hoffe, dass sich das Thema Fake-Xizang endlich mal erledigt hat.


----------



## tomasius (30. Januar 2009)

Ich vermute, dass gleich die Antwort kommt!  

@gt-heine: Bin wieder voll verfügbar.  Alles Weitere am Sa./ So. am Telefon, okay?

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Januar 2009)

na henry,ich warte auf deine sprachgewaltige antwort.


----------



## tomasius (30. Januar 2009)

> *@gt-heine*: Bin wieder voll verfügbar.



Ich war noch so im Thema,  dass ich *gt-heini* in meinem Posting  #5573 fälschlicherweise als *gt-heine* bezeichnet habe. Ich bitte um Nachsicht.

Tom


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich hätte ich ja den Rotstift ansetzen müssen So eine Gelegenheit bekommt man ja nicht alle Tage


----------



## henry1305 (30. Januar 2009)

Daß der besagte Herr den Band von Heinrich Heine "Reisebilder" gelesen hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Und wenn, dann wohl nur kursorisch. Für den Sinninhalt waren wohl seine intellektuellen Fähigkeiten zu schwach ausgelegt, denn sonst hätte  er die Zeilen "Der Ernst tritt um so gewaltiger.........." , wohl nicht so bedeutungs-falsch eingesetzt.

Da werfen sich wohl zwei Herren die Bälle zu - der eine will ein Rededuell mit zweifelhaften Ausgang - der andere will mich triggern, damit ich diesen ungleichen Kampf bestreiten soll.
Was kann ein Adeliger mit  dem Florett gegen einen Knecht mit der Dügergabel ausrichten ?
Ich mache mir doch nicht mein "Gewand" schmutzig.

Da wird davon geredet, daß diese besagten Titanrahmen im Ruhrgebiet geschweißt wurden - Raze hat das mal erwähnt. Das sind doch alles nur Vermutungen.
Vermutungen sind aber nicht weit von der Lüge entfernt.

Doch manchmal ist die Lüge wahrer als die Wahrheit, weil die Wahrheit so verlogen ist.
Deshalb gehe ich auch weiter nicht auf diese Behauptungen ein.

Ich bin nicht angewiesen auf dieses Forum.
Wenn ich Kontroversen benötigen sollte, so werde ich mir Kontrahenten suchen, die kultivierter vorgehen.

Da ich aber eher friedliebend bin, brauche ich so eine Auseinandersetzung nicht.
Ich habe vor kurzem mit jemandem über den Krieg geschrieben, aber in einem anderen Zusammenhang. Wenn ich auch manchmal in der Sprache offensiv erscheine, so ist der <
Hintergrund ein anderer:

"Pacem Volo, Bellum Paro" , den Frieden will ich (daher) rüste ich zum Krieg.
Tomasius ich will den Krieg gar nicht mit Dir; Du gibst Dich zwar sehr eloquent und intellektuell - aber dies ist alles nur Fassade.
Ich rieche förmlich bei Dir den Mief der Mittelmäßigkeit.
Zwar ist der Wert eines Menschen nicht gerade an der Höhe des IQ zu messen, aber zumindestens kultiviert muss er sein - für mich jedenfalls.

Deshalb werde ich mich jetzt von diesen Mitmenschen verabschieden. Ich tue vielleicht einigen Unrecht, doch kann ich darauf keine Rücksicht nehmen.
Falls ich doch einmal mich im Forum verirren sollte - dann jedenfalls nicht deshalb, um etwas zu schreiben.

Gruß und gute Besserung an Besagte

Henry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd_spiegel (30. Januar 2009)

schade, dass bei ebay grad keine tolle auktion mehr läuft, denn dieser verbale schw§$&vergleich beider seiten nervt langsam  ich habe den iq einer amöbe,wenn überhaupt, es reicht grad zum googlen: [FONT=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Je weicher die Wahrheit desto steifer der Standpunkt.*[/FONT]


----------



## Janikulus (30. Januar 2009)

henry1305 schrieb:


> Daß der besagte Herr... blablabla...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ist echt peinlich wie du dich hier aufführst.

Du kannst ruhig gehen, keiner wird dich hier vermissen, obwohl, ein paar amüsierte Zuschauer hat es bestimmt. 

Aber danke für die lustige Unterhaltung!


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Januar 2009)

@henry----------------------mittelmässig ist,b-ware als a-klasse zu verkaufen.


----------



## Melnibone (30. Januar 2009)

Ganz grosses Kino!....

  ..   .. 

Damit hat dies hier nun hoffentlich ein Ende!....


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Januar 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> das ist echt peinlich wie du dich hier aufführst.
> 
> Du kannst ruhig gehen, keiner wird dich hier vermissen, obwohl, ein paar amüsierte Zuschauer hat es bestimmt.
> 
> Aber danke für die lustige Unterhaltung!



 Jap. Jedes mal wenn ne Email kam, wegen ner neuen Antwort im Auktionswarnungsthreads hab ich gefiebert, isses der henry, is ers? ohh...Mist. 
Und jetzt ist es doch noch geschehen.
Danke Henry, you made my day! 
der kann ja aber auch auf die kacke haun...junge junge...


----------



## rettschge (30. Januar 2009)

Hey was geht den hier ab? GEIL!" Ich muss wohl doch mal zum GT Treffen kommen  Bin sehr gespannt 









Suche Zaskar LE 16" BB,GT Spins 26"


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2009)

rettschge schrieb:


> Hey was geht den hier ab? GEIL!" Ich muss wohl doch mal zum GT Treffen kommen  Bin sehr gespannt



Dort gibt es keine gefakten Xizangs


----------



## Tiensy (30. Januar 2009)

*Liebe Brüder, logenweit,
wir wollen ernsthaft und im stillen
uns einen sehnlichen Wunsch erfüllen:
Redezeit wird für Wesentliches zum Thema vergeben!
Habe ich das dem Sinn gemäß in Anspruch genommen soeben,
dann will ich nichts mehr ergänzen und nichts verbessern.
Weitere Worte würden vorherige nur verwässern.!
Die Kürze der Redezeit
Ist Ausdruck von Brüderlichkeit!*

(Karl-Dieter Holz)

​


----------



## Oggynator (30. Januar 2009)

ist das was? Wie groß muss man denn sein dafür?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=180324731475


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd_spiegel (30. Januar 2009)

krasse größe....da solltest du sicher jenseits der 1.90 sein...http://www.vail-bikes.de/programm/o.prg?pos=2.7&lan=de


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Januar 2009)

Mir sollte es passen


----------



## Oggynator (30. Januar 2009)

Ich hab blos den Glauben an die richtig Messpunkte verloren, auf dem Foto sieht der garnicht so groß aus..

Aber schlagt zu, bei schauts grad so aus: ich bin versorgt


----------



## bvarnfullagts (31. Januar 2009)

Original 1992 GT Pantera with the flat cap at the back of the top tube.  Only year and model other than the Zaskar to have the flat cap.  Suntour equipped complete bike.  If anyone wants to bid on this I'd be happy to third party it back to Germany.  I have one already in the other color.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=algo=SI&its=I%2BIA&itu=IA%2BUCI&otn=4&ps=42


----------



## divergent! (31. Januar 2009)

so und mal wieder endlich räder:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Retro-GT-RTS-1-F...hash=item180323233134&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

http://cgi.ebay.de/LOOK-Awesome-GT-...hash=item320335440485&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

schlimm verbastelt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-3000_W0QQ...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

und ein schnäppchen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/KULTBIKE-MTB-GT-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Kruko (31. Januar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> schlimm verbastelt:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-3000_W0QQ...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Was ist daran verbastelt?? Da sind nur Hörnchen dran gekommen. Ist eigentlich im sehr guten Original-Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ein team-lackiertes XIZANG

http://cgi.ebay.com/1999-GT-Xizang-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## divergent! (31. Januar 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Was ist daran verbastelt?? Da sind nur Hörnchen dran gekommen. Ist eigentlich im sehr guten Original-Zustand.





billige 0815 gabel, reflektoren, sattel, unwürdige anbauteile usw


----------



## tomasius (31. Januar 2009)

@henry1305:



> Da wird davon geredet, daß diese besagten Titanrahmen im Ruhrgebiet geschweißt wurden - Raze hat das mal erwähnt. Das sind doch alles nur Vermutungen.



Ich habe mich allerdings nicht auf Raze bezogen. - Eine klärende Antwort/ Auflösung, die i.Ü. schon längst überfällig gewesen wäre, hätte ich uns allen gewünscht. 



> Doch manchmal ist die Lüge wahrer als die Wahrheit, weil die Wahrheit so verlogen ist.
> Deshalb gehe ich auch weiter nicht auf diese Behauptungen ein.


 
Schade, aber zumindest lässt diese Reaktion auf ein ganz bestimmtes Verhaltensschema schließen. Dennoch sollten wird dieses alberne, aber leider auch traurige Thema*** nicht auch noch interdisziplinär betrachten. Es böte sich z.B. die Psychologie und Soziologie an.

***Wenn ein Hochschulbedienster im fortgeschrittenen Alter in mehreren Announcen, Internetforen und Telefonaten über Monate hinweg einen Titanrahmen als GT anbietet, mache ich mir so meine Gedanken. Wenn sich besagter Herr noch in seinem Posting #5577 derart ungehalten äußert, mache ich mir keine Gedanken mehr, vielmehr bilde ich mir dann ein Urteil. Nur soviel, ich habe ihre Unverschämtheiten zur Kenntnis genommen. Aus welchem Grunde wünschen Sie mir eigentlich gute Besserung? Ich bin insgesamt sehr erstaunt, dass Sie diese Verhaltensmuster hier an den Tag legen. - Stichwort Contenance.  



> Was kann ein Adeliger mit dem Florett gegen einen Knecht mit der Dügergabel ausrichten ?


 - Ich arbeite nicht in der Landwirtschaft! 

Übrigens, Heines Werke habe ich mir ganz gewissenhaft als Hörbuch zu Gemüte geführt.  Und nun werde ich mich meinem "Schopenhauer Mal- und Mitmachbuch" widmen.  - Sie kennen sicherlich Arthur Schopenhauer, aber kennen sie auch Gustav Schenkelklopfer? (Bitte nicht danach googlen!) 

In diesem Sinne möchte ich mit dem folgenden Zitat schließen: - Es passt einfach perfekt! 

*"Deshalb werde ich mich jetzt von diesen Mitmenschen verabschieden. 
Ich tue vielleicht einigen Unrecht, doch kann ich darauf keine Rücksicht nehmen."​**henry1305*​
... und wenn er nicht liest...   auch egal! 

Tom


----------



## tomasius (31. Januar 2009)

Zurück zum Thema, versprochen! 






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...go=DR&its=S%2BI%2BSS&itu=ISS%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=4

Tom


----------



## Kruko (31. Januar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> billige 0815 gabel, reflektoren, sattel, unwürdige anbauteile usw



Über die Qualität der Teile haben wir ja auch nicht gesprochen. Das Rad ist so von GT ausgeliefert worden, also nicht verbastelt. 

So war es im Katalog abgebildet:




Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren auch so ein Rad gekauft. Habe es aber mit entsprechenden Teile bestückt. Alle Anbauteile sind gegen hochwertigere ersetzt worden. Die originale RST-Gabel liegt hier übrigends noch rum


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> ...Übrigens, Heines Werke habe ich mir ganz gewissenhaft als Hörbuch zu Gemüte geführt.  Und nun werde ich mich meinem "Schopenhauer Mal- und Mitmachbuch" widmen.  - Sie kennen sicherlich Arthur Schopenhauer, aber kennen sie auch Gustav Schenkelklopfer? (Bitte nicht danach googlen!)...



    nicht zu fassen, taschentücher, schnell...  

für unseren staatsbediensteten superschlaumeier habe ich noch auch ein zitat - ich bin allerdings nicht sicher, ob von heine, oder rilke:

verpiss dich, keiner vermisst dich !


----------



## tomasius (31. Januar 2009)

Oha, jetzt habe ich übertrieben. 



> für unseren staatsbediensteten superschlaumeier



Das trifft auf mich zu, zumindest in einem Teil! 

Versus, waaaruuum nuuur? 

Tom


----------



## tomasius (31. Januar 2009)

Und noch ein Zitat:

*Popcorn am Morgen vertreibt unsere Sorgen!​*_unbekannt, 2009​_
Es wurde ja bereits eingefordert: 

Hier also für alle Kultivierten und Unkultivierten!

Jeder hat das Grundrecht auf Popcorn!

Popcorn ist für Alle da!






Tom


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Januar 2009)

divergent:
und ein schnäppchen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/KULTBIKE-MTB-GT-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318[/QUOTE]

800 euro für das 95er lts würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt schnäppchen nennen. ist zwar ein schönes rad, aber so um weihnachten ging ein sehr gut erhaltenes 96er lts mit besserer austattung für 460 euro weg.
frage mich jetzt noch warum ichs nicht gekauft hab , warscheinlich weil ich einen tag vorher ein manitou ht zum gleichen preis erworben habe...


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Oha, jetzt habe ich übertrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie kannst du nur annehmen, dass ich dich damit meine? so schlau bist du nun auch wieder nicht 

zurück zum thema:

hat den schon jemand gepostet

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180324731475&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

neuer zassi in 22"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (31. Januar 2009)

Zaskar, 24er, Bikemarkt

-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/165515/cat/all <-


----------



## planetsmasher (31. Januar 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> ein team-lackiertes XIZANG


 
was halten unsere Titan-Gralshüter von Sandstrahlen eines solchen Prachtstücks? Titan lackieren?! Wozu, frag ich mich...


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Januar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> was halten unsere Titan-Gralshüter von Sandstrahlen eines solchen Prachtstücks? Titan lackieren?! Wozu, frag ich mich...



 Das Ganze ist doch, so weit ich das beurteilen kann, okinaal aus '99. Warum sollte man das Ding strahlen?!? Wozu, frag ich mich...  In der Team-Lackierung ist es sicher noch rarer als "nackt". Und schick isses dazu auch noch.


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die lackierten Titan Bikes schöner!
Da kann man wenigsten etas Farbe dran machen und es erkennt nicht gleich jeder den Wert des Bikes


----------



## planetsmasher (31. Januar 2009)

auch auf die Gefahr hin gesteinigt zu werden, aber die "Team-Lackierungen" find ich echt net soo prickelnd. Wobei ich allgemein die Paintjobs bei GT als deren grösste Schwäche ansehe. Aber das immerhin konsequent und schon immer, egal wem der Laden gerade gehört.
Und wenns schon Titan ist darfs man ruhig sehen.
Und rar hilft mir nix wenns Shice aussieht.


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Januar 2009)

Dann warte lieber auf nen Nackten!


----------



## planetsmasher (31. Januar 2009)

ja klar. momentan ist eh erst mal die ketzerei dran.


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2009)

ich muss bei einem lackierten titanrahmen immer an einen western mit james coburn denken, dessen titel ich leider vergessen habe. darin erklärt er einem mitstreiter, dass es kein zeichen von klasse sei ein seidenhemd zu besitzen. oder gar zwei. 
ein wirkliches zeichen von klasse wäre es nur, wenn man *zwei seidenhemden in der gleichen farbe * besitzt 



der grundgedanke dieser aussage wäre für mich der grösste anreiz an einem titanrahmen, dem man es nicht ansieht.


----------



## bernd_spiegel (31. Januar 2009)

pures understatement vs. dieses schöne grau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (1. Februar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Wobei ich allgemein die Paintjobs bei GT als deren grösste Schwäche ansehe.



ups! wo warst du denn in den späten 80ern und frühen 90ern?
nachsitzen!


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Februar 2009)

unser forumsmitglied dr.bontrager befindet sich gerade auf einer längeren argentinien reise.
er hat dort folgendes gt entdeckt und fragt ob ein import in sein heimatland lohnt?

das teil ist nos.


was sagt ihr dazu? (ich finde es sehr schick)







mehr bilder in seinem album.


----------



## planetsmasher (1. Februar 2009)

korat schrieb:


> ups! wo warst du denn in den späten 80ern und frühen 90ern?
> nachsitzen!


 
glaub mir ich muss nicht nachsitzen. ich kenn die. und genau davon rede ich. team scream, tequila sunrise etc. ist mir einfach zu bunt...

und die frühen 90er nachträglich zu glorifizieren ist echt nicht mein Ding. Dazu ist die Erinnerung noch zu gut:


 

aber hey, irgendwer muss ja damals auch die Platten der beiden Herren gekauft haben. Und die selben kaufen jetzt eben netzhautschädigend bemalte Stahlrahmen.

Es war natürlich nicht alles schlecht und bunt kann auch richtig Spass machen: 





wobei das jetzt eher in die Phase "wers noch weiss war nicht dabei" fällt


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Februar 2009)

the prodigy sind und waren der überhammer!
wer die ultramagnetic mc´s sampled kann nur gut sein...smack my bitch up!

das tequesta oben ist in einem traumzustand!
ist der dr. bontrager da gerade in einem rießigen schuhlager?das sind doch schuhkartons.
falls er noch alte nike air max aus den späten 80ern / frühen 90ern findet immer her damit...


----------



## hoeckle (1. Februar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Es war natürlich nicht alles schlecht und bunt kann auch richtig Spass machen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ja, die waren gut! da ich ja ´n schlag älter bin - haben die mich in gewisser weise an die hier erinnert...

leztere sogar ´81 live im U4/wien und jahre später nochmal in der markthalle/hamburg gesehen und aber das ist eine andere geschichte...


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Februar 2009)

Alien Sex Fiend?
Sehr geil
Da fehlen aber noch die:









Ach ja, für die jüngeren: Das waren die 80ziger, glaubt nicht alles was im Fernsehen gezeigt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (1. Februar 2009)

tja um dann wieder mal den hochverehrten Markus Kavka zu zitieren:
"hammer wieder was gelernt"
bis auf die neubauten kannte ich die bands nur den namen nach.
interessant. hab ich eigentlich schon mal erzählt dass ich die Sex Pistols live gesehen hab? aber das ist wirklich eine *ganz* andere Geschichte...


----------



## Janikulus (1. Februar 2009)

GT Hadley Naben in Rot und NOS aus Frankreich:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/GT-hubs-Red-NOS-...14&_trkparms=72:1526|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

z.B. für ein NOS STS ?


----------



## hoeckle (1. Februar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Alien Sex Fiend?
> Sehr geil
> Da fehlen aber noch die:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/274113
> ...


 
yes, aber das ist wieder ne ganz andere schiene und würde zu serh offtopic werden...



planetsmasher schrieb:


> tja um dann wieder mal den hochverehrten Markus Kavka zu zitieren:
> "hammer wieder was gelernt"
> bis auf die neubauten kannte ich die bands nur den namen nach.
> interessant. hab ich eigentlich schon mal erzählt dass ich die Sex Pistols live gesehen hab? aber das ist wirklich eine *ganz* andere Geschichte...


 
da beneid ich dich ja, immerhin hab ich die godfathers nochmal live in hamburg erlebt: gabba,gabba hey...




Janikulus schrieb:


> GT Hadley Naben in Rot und NOS aus Frankreich:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/GT-hubs-Red-NOS-...14&_trkparms=72:1526|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> z.B. für ein NOS STS ?


 

los volker - rot und hadley - ich weis wie sehr du die begehrst...


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Februar 2009)

die roten hadleys........da muss ich mal in mich gehen.


wäre schön wenns meiner wird (falls jemand aus dem forum überlegt).......

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Hardcore...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2009)

wow - a.s.f., neubauten, cure, sisters... was ist denn hier los? da kommen ja wieder gedanke auf einen neuen thread hoch !

ohhhh, die hadleys! ich war eben nos-muffen polieren  auch schön


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Februar 2009)

Hier mal wieder was Alten:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Classic-Bike-GT-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rettschge (1. Februar 2009)

*WILL* ich haben, bitte Nachsicht 
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-Frame-Cadre-Avalanche-18-ball-burnished_W0QQitemZ250365582092QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item250365582092&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. Februar 2009)

rettschge schrieb:


> *WILL* ich haben, bitte Nachsicht
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-Frame-Cadre-Avalanche-18-ball-burnished_W0QQitemZ250365582092QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item250365582092&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Sorry das kannst Du vergessen! Mir ist erst einer durch die Lappen gegangen


----------



## rettschge (1. Februar 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Sorry das kannst Du vergessen! Mir ist erst einer durch die Lappen gegangen


*Dann lass uns die SCHLACHT beginnen*


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Februar 2009)

getarntes zaskar in uk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minhang (2. Februar 2009)

ne, muss was anderes sein... siehe gepäckträgeraufnahmen hinter dem sitzrohr....


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Februar 2009)

19er lts

falls wer noch sucht.


http://berlin.kijiji.de/c-Auto-Rad-Boot-Fahrraeder-Rahmen-GT-LTS-Team-gt-lts-W0QQAdIdZ93785699

das teil ist schon ne weile drinne.
ich denke das man da noch handeln kann.


----------



## mrks (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo, möchte Euch eher mal auf diese Plattform hinweisen. Vielleicht kann mir ja der ein oder andere etwas mehr darüber sagen. Des Französischen sollte man schon mächtig sein.

http://www.troc-velo.com/

Unter anderem gibt's da dieses Lightning Komplettrad. Es ist wahrscheinlich bereits verkauft (7 Leute haben Interesse bekundet), aber hier sieht man immer mal wieder eins.

http://www.troc-velo.com/velos-vtt-cross-country-gt-ligthing-1-1-176654.htm

Viel Glück, und danke für Eure Hinweise zur Seite. Jemand Erfahrungen damit? Zoll fällt ja von Frankreich nicht an.

Edith: habe mindestens ein GT aus dem Forum gerade dort wieder entdeckt. Wer findet's auch?


----------



## Janikulus (3. Februar 2009)

mrks schrieb:


> Hallo, möchte Euch eher mal auf diese Plattform hinweisen. Vielleicht kann mir ja der ein oder andere etwas mehr darüber sagen. Des Französischen sollte man schon mächtig sein.
> 
> http://www.troc-velo.com/
> 
> ...




ich 

ja trocvelo.com ist nicht schlecht, da hat es auch noch velovert.com, habe auf den Seiten schon 2xZaskar, 1xXizang und 1xSTS Lobo geschossen für 1/2 ebay.de Preise. Aber Französisch sprechen ist definitiv ein Vorteil, die haben es nicht so mit Englisch... Nur der Versand ist leider teuer, kann schon 50-60Euro für ein Komplettbike sein.

Gruss aus Frankreich!


----------



## colombo (3. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> 19er lts
> 
> falls wer noch sucht.
> 
> ...



Hm, so richtig handeln wollte der im Sommer nicht. Er meinte nen 20er weniger wenn man ihn abholt, beim Treffen in der Stadt bleibt der Preis gleich.


Passt nen 14,5er Rahmen für jemander der 1,63m groß ist?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150323958210


----------



## Tiensy (3. Februar 2009)

Fahre mit 1,70 einen 14.5er. Super wendig und handlich. Für CC würde ich bei meiner Größe allerdings eher zu einem 16er tendieren. Von daher wären 14.5" bei 1,63m fast optimal.


----------



## hellmachine (3. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht interessiert es euch ja:
Neuer GT Zaskar Re Issue Limited Edition Frame 2008: 350 Pfund/388!
Ich hoffe, ich habe da nicht was missverstanden, aber scheint klar.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/GT...08/5360041150/

Selbst mit Porto Killer, oder? Ich suche leider gerade was für Rohloff, aber da wird man schon schwach!

Marc


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Februar 2009)

so traurig wie es ist,aber es stimmt. 



wenn diese rahmen nicht diese häs..... leitungsführung auf dem oberrohr hätten, na dann...................


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Februar 2009)

...das ist wirklich heftig und gar nicht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (3. Februar 2009)

ach, das ist super, ist eh nur ein ausnahmefall, die dinger werden durch die limitierung eh wertstabil bleiben. ist nur ein britisches phänomen, weil der pfund so abgestürzt ist. überall sonst stehen die dinger nach wie vor für 1200.


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Februar 2009)

Oh man, für einen kurzen Moment überlegte ich was ich alles veräußern kann, um an die Kohle für einen dieser Rahmen zu kommen. Dann wachte ich wieder auf und dachte an das selbe wie David. Plus die Scherereien die hier im Forum dazukamen. Oder doch? Oder nicht? Oder...
Apropos: Lange nichts mehr von GT-TEAM gehört?!


----------



## Melnibone (3. Februar 2009)

mmmhhhh, link funktioniert nicht (mehr)... schon ausverkauft, oder vielleicht doch ein preisfehler?


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Februar 2009)

...im GT-Verkaufsthread wurde der Link auch gesetzt - da funktioniert er.


----------



## hellmachine (3. Februar 2009)

krass, bei mir auch nicht mehr.


----------



## hellmachine (3. Februar 2009)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/GT_Zaskar_Re_Issue_Limited_Edition_Frame_2008/5360041150/

der geht. evtl. ne session sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (3. Februar 2009)

.......sogar XL.....Kihiiiint????Wär das was....?


----------



## hellmachine (3. Februar 2009)

frage mich, wie die gemessen sind. 18,5, ist das mitte mitte oder bis oberkante? 16,5 klingt sehr klein.


----------



## alf2 (4. Februar 2009)

Auf wieviele Exemplare soll der eigentlich limitiert sein?
Irgendwie stelle ich das in Frage, wenn schon wiggle 35 Stück auf Lager hat und die Dinger ständig auf e-bay angeboten werden!

Außerdem frage ich mich, ob ich bei 1,72m und einer Beinlänge von 77cm den Small oder den Medium brauche?


----------



## SixTimesNine (4. Februar 2009)

Limited Edition.
Bah, ich kann´s nicht mehr hören. Das ist doch nur was für Menschlein mit Sammler-Abhängigkeit oder zu viel Platz in der Vitrine. Die Dinger bleiben was sie sind: eine riesengroße Verar...Aktion und sind nichtmal einen Euro oder EnglishPound wert. Leute, Klassik bleibt nur deshalb Classy weil man zu dieser Zeit noch ein klein wenig handwerkliches Geschick besaß und zu dem noch Arbeitswillig war. Heutzutage will fast jeder den schnellen Gewinn und hier sieht man/frau was dabei herauskommt. Wenns dann nicht läuft, macht man den Müll so preiswert (weil billig), daß ihn alle kaufen wollen möchten. (Könnte ja eventuell doch etwas dran sein an der Limitierung)

That´s all Folks


----------



## hellmachine (4. Februar 2009)

ach komm, ich finde es cool und legitim, ein klassiches modell weiterzuführen. die limitierung ist sinnlos, stimmt, aber wie cool ist das denn, das so ein rahmen wieder made in usa ist. andere machen es ja auch, z.b. rocky blizzard.


----------



## oldman (4. Februar 2009)

falls einer den jubi in uk kaufen will - unbedingt mal in den uk-foren nachlesen, was das thema hergibt.
da hatte es diverse reklamationen, die teilweise von den haendlern sehr schleppend bearbeitet wurden/werden.
ich wuerde, besonders nach meiner erfahrung mit einem in deutschland gekauften jubi, davon abraten. fracht aus uk nach d ist mindestens 50, falls man den klumpen retournieren moechte, hat man nochmal fracht bezahlt und wartet seeehr lange auf sein geld.
my2cents


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Februar 2009)

Hi Nikolai,

ja das hatte ich Verkaufe Thread auch schon gepostet...Letztlich ist es ne Risiko/Rabatt Abwägung....geh ichs ein oder nicht....man bräuchte eben nen echt zuverlässigen Partner in UK der das dann mit allem Nachdruck vornehmen könnte....

Aber die Quali / Kulanz probleme... da hab ich bei RB auch von gelesen..

Vg
Peter



oldman schrieb:


> falls einer den jubi in uk kaufen will - unbedingt mal in den uk-foren nachlesen, was das thema hergibt.
> da hatte es diverse reklamationen, die teilweise von den haendlern sehr schleppend bearbeitet wurden/werden.
> ich wuerde, besonders nach meiner erfahrung mit einem in deutschland gekauften jubi, davon abraten. fracht aus uk nach d ist mindestens 50, falls man den klumpen retournieren moechte, hat man nochmal fracht bezahlt und wartet seeehr lange auf sein geld.
> my2cents


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Februar 2009)

Hi Alf2,

da würd ich fast sagen Small...OR ist ja eigentlich sehr lange bei dem Teile. Mein 2003 Zaskar ist auch S und ich bin 1,78 mit 82 cm Schrittlänge und ich finde er passt..

Vg
Peter



alf2 schrieb:


> Auf wieviele Exemplare soll der eigentlich limitiert sein?
> Irgendwie stelle ich das in Frage, wenn schon wiggle 35 Stück auf Lager hat und die Dinger ständig auf e-bay angeboten werden!
> 
> Außerdem frage ich mich, ob ich bei 1,72m und einer Beinlänge von 77cm den Small oder den Medium brauche?


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Februar 2009)

carbon zassi  frame......

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270339583793


retro bekleidung......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RETRO-GT-ALL-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Melnibone (4. Februar 2009)

@oldman
jepp, danke für deinen hinweis. denke, du hast (leider) völlig recht. hatte auch kurz überlegt, bei deeeeem preis (und xl lieferbar)! aber da sie a) nicht nach d liefern und b) es in der vergangenheit eh schon etliche probleme mit der quali der rahmen gab - auch hier im forum - sollte man besser davon abstand nehmen. und das tue ich hiermit. amen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (4. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Hinweise!
Ich werde es wohl auch bleiben lassen!


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Februar 2009)

der preis für den jubi ist wirklich 
aber ich kann mit dem rahmen rein garnix anfangen, da hol ich mir lieber noch nen alten.
disc adapter am zassi


----------



## hoeckle (4. Februar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> der preis für den jubi ist wirklich
> aber ich kann mit dem rahmen rein garnix anfangen, da hol ich mir lieber noch nen alten.
> disc adapter am zassi


 
mal ehrlich, was spricht dagegen, ausser das hässliche cantisockel über bleiben.  ich rede aber nicht von den bolt on adaptern, nee fest anfügte....
ok beim zassi mit 6061 musst halt jemanden finden der das tempern kann. aber bei den ganzen 7005er rohrsätzen sollte das doch problemlos klappen. lohnen tut sich das aber m.M. nach eh nur bei titan.

und bitte keine kommnetare von wg frevel und so, es gibt von den rahmen massenhaft...


----------



## Tiensy (5. Februar 2009)

*Gleich 3 mal Titan in 18":*

#1: http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Polis...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

#2: http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-18-Ti...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

#3: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GT-XIZANG-P...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Februar 2009)

da möchte jemand bei retrobike uk ein psyclone in 19 gegen einen anderen rahmen tauschen.
habe mir gedacht das das hier vielleicht auf interesse stossen könnte.


http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=51446


----------



## Raze (5. Februar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *Gleich 3 mal Titan in 18":*
> 
> #3: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GT-XIZANG-P...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



Hallo,

da habe ich ja mit meinem ein Schnäppchen geschossen 

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Februar 2009)

Top Mtb Eigenbau:
http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-MTB-Eigenbau...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KONI-DU (6. Februar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Top Mtb Eigenbau:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-MTB-Eigenbau...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



   .....und die 80er Rahmenhöhe


----------



## bvarnfullagts (6. Februar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *Gleich 3 mal Titan in 18":*
> 
> #1: http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Polis...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> ...




You forgot this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/L-K-GT-LIGHTNIN...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (6. Februar 2009)

Die Titanpreise für SK sind doch ein Witz - über den ich nicht mehr lachen kann. Nicht, weil ich eins will, sondern weil sich das alles in die falsche Richtung entwickelt.


----------



## santo77 (6. Februar 2009)

kann mir bitte jemand den unterschied erklären zwischen
xizang und lightning ? letzteres gab es nur 2 jahre, 
aber warum wurde überhaupt zeitgleich produziert?


----------



## kingmoe (6. Februar 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> kann mir bitte jemand den unterschied erklären zwischen
> xizang und lightning ? letzteres gab es nur 2 jahre,
> aber warum wurde überhaupt zeitgleich produziert?



Xizang: Frame only, poliertes Finish
Lightning: Komplettbike, mattes Finish


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Februar 2009)

warum nicht?
wurde ja auch zeitgleich zaskar und avalanche produziert!
gt wollte auch ein etwas günstigeres titan rad anbieten.
xizang made in usa und lightning made in taiwan.


----------



## santo77 (6. Februar 2009)

danke für die antworten. ich wußte es nicht, aber jetzt ist es klar.


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Februar 2009)

muss gestehen dass mir das matte lightning fast besser gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (6. Februar 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> You forgot this one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/L-K-GT-LIGHTNIN...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



Hallo,

ich möchte ja niemandem zu nahe treten, aber...

_"This frame is Mint..... no scratches on the drive side chainstay (see pic)."  _





...sieht anders aus. Dies ist aber nur meine Meinung.

Einen schönen Abend

raze


----------



## bvarnfullagts (7. Februar 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte ja niemandem zu nahe treten, aber...
> 
> ...




That's not a scratch....small indent where someone actually installed...yes, A KICKSTAND.  Side of the chain stay is clean!  Raze I don't know about you but the under side of my chainstays are not sexy enough to show my friends


----------



## bvarnfullagts (7. Februar 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> kann mir bitte jemand den unterschied erklären zwischen
> xizang und lightning ? letzteres gab es nur 2 jahre,
> aber warum wurde überhaupt zeitgleich produziert?



At the time 1997 and 1998 Titanium was hot in the market,,,every one had it and only two years because carbon fiber and full suspension XC bikes were becoming the rage.  GT added the Lightning mostly on the insistence of their European distributors who wanted a lower price point titanium GT.  The VAT on Xizangs made their price very high in most all of Europe so the Lightning filled a void that many of GT's distributors felt existed in the market at that time


----------



## divergent! (7. Februar 2009)

sts in 16"

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-STS-Carbo...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

auch geil:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-Lobo-DH-R...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


achja hat bei euch auch ebay die oberfläche schon wieder geändert? das ist ja echt nervig und hässlich. ist ja wie im kaufland wo aller 4 wochen die lebensmittel umgestellt werden.


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> auch geil:



na den kennen wir doch schon 

das erste mal, dass ich hier einem verkäufer viel glück bei der auktion wünsche und hoffe, dass das wunderschöne teil einen würdigen besitzer findet


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Februar 2009)

raus mit der sprache...wer war`s.............................http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280309163343&mfe=sidebar


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2009)

ich nicht! wills aber auch wissen...


----------



## spatzel (8. Februar 2009)

.........ich auch nicht,hab aber bis 100 geboten und die dann ehrlich gesagt vergessen!! Fücklebück! Versus,komm schon,sag an.....


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Februar 2009)

Sorry, da konnte ich mich nicht zurück halten. Wird langsam Zeit, daß ich mir die Arme auf den Rücken binde...


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2009)

glückwunsch 
die farbe hab ich schon und ist ehrlichgesagt nicht mein favorit - bei blauen hätt ich auch mitgeboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (8. Februar 2009)

Dank dir  

Zu blau, da sagst du was. Derzeit leiste ich mir den "Luxus" gleichzeitig an 2 Rädern zu basteln, daher bin ich da noch ein wenig unentschlossen. Was Bulliges in blau läuft bald noch aus, da hab ich auch ein Auge drauf geworfen... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160313422847
Soll aber definitiv ein leichter und feiner Laufrad-Satz zum Fahren (wenn auch nur an schönen Tagen) draus werden. Ich weiß halt noch nicht, ob meine "alten" Laufräder nicht zu bullig sind für den Rahmen, zumals die auch schon ein gewisses Pensum hinter sich haben und langsam ausgeblichen sind.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2009)

die machine tech hab ich auch im auge...brauche dringend silberne felgen für ein schwarzes projekt und blaue naben sind mein favorit, ergo, sie wären perfekt.


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Februar 2009)

Nachvollziehbar  Eine Machine Tech hab ich derzeit halt im Einsatz, auch die hintere Nabe hatte ich mal (leider ging die zeitnah zum Kauf zu Bruch). Sind echt sehr feine Dinger. 
Muß das eben mal anhalten, denk eben fast daß mir die schlankeren GT-Naben bei den dünneren Ti-Rohren eher gefallen. Mal schaun wie das in Verbindung mit der Gabel wirkt.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2009)

eben die machine tech sind viel zu fett für titan geröhr ... lass sie bitte mir 
deine neuen hadleys könnten eingespeicht so aussehen wie meine


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Februar 2009)

Das ist doch mal ein schöner Ausblick  In Silber hab ich ja schon welche hier, anders wäre ich vermutlich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen. 
Machine Tech ist halt eine "alte Liebe", da bin ich seit geraumer Zeit nach einem schicken Pärchen am schauen. Passen bei dir sicher besser, allzu "offensiv" werd ich da also eher nicht agieren. Am End käm man noch auf dumme Ideen, "bei den vielen Teilen die übrig sind müßt man gerade noch ein Rad zusammen bauen"


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2009)

der machine tech freilauf rattert überhaupt nicht oder?
also der hadley hört sich schonmal sehr schön an 
hast du zufällig noch ein paar 121 ceramic übrig?
greetz


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Februar 2009)

Hadley fühlt sich für mich an wie eine teure Uhr aus der Schweiz, genau  Anders wie bei King, dennoch extrem feine Sache. Machine Tech hört man frisch geschmiert quasi gar nicht. Dazu breite Sohlen mit niedrigem Luftdruck und du huschst lautlos durch's Unterholz  

*Noch* ein paar 121? Ich selbst nicht, aber mein Onkel meinte kürzlich zu mir, als ich Teile am verpacken war "den alten Krempel sucht noch jemand? Dann geh mal bei mir in der Garage schauen, da müßte noch dies und jenes liegen". Von seinem Superbubba-Laufrad mit der Mavic hat er da immerhin noch geschwärmt... ich werd wohl nachschauen müssen (dürfen  ).


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Februar 2009)

sorry off topic

hadley mit titan-freilauf  ersetzt bei mir die klingel im berliner großstadtdschungel.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2009)

@radical : au ja stöber mal bei deinem onkel! einem grünen ringle lrs wär ich auch nicht abgeneigt. evtl hat er ja noch paar ceramic felgen rumliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rettschge (8. Februar 2009)

rettschge schrieb:


> *WILL* ich haben, bitte Nachsicht
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-Frame-Cadre-Avalanche-18-ball-burnished_W0QQitemZ250365582092QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item250365582092&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



WER hat IHN ? Habe ihn um 1 mehr, nicht bekommen  
Naja ein 16" wäre mir eh lieber


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Februar 2009)

@dr.juggles: Ich glaub seine Ringle war eher purple, eben passend zum damaligen "Trend" (an einem Zaskar LE mit XC 500, sah da schon heiß aus!). Ich hoffe daß er sein blaues Paul's noch hat 

@david: Gibt es eine schönere Art zu klingeln?


----------



## spatzel (8. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sorry off topic
> 
> hadley mit titan-freilauf  ersetzt bei mir die klingel im berliner großstadtdschungel.



......schickschick!die Hadleys in schwarz wären auch noch was für mein Cosmic,jetzt werdens halt erst mal DT Swiss Onyx.sind das die Felgen von mir?


----------



## robbitobbi (8. Februar 2009)

GT Schnellspanner in purple:

http://cgi.ebay.com/3DV-Purple-GT-T...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## spatzel (8. Februar 2009)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> GT Schnellspanner in purple:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3DV-Purple-GT-T...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50



......wollte nicht Moe so ein all Purple Zaskar zusammenbasteln? das wär doch was..........


----------



## oldman (8. Februar 2009)

spatzel schrieb:


> ......wollte nicht Moe so ein all Purple Zaskar zusammenbasteln? das wär doch was..........



schön sind die jetzt aber nicht... , vor allem bei dem mondpreis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2009)

lts rahmen mit kleiner delle, dafür nur 20 cad 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2889622/


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich verkneife mir sämtliche Kommentare:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Timberline-Ha...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (9. Februar 2009)

spatzel schrieb:


> ......wollte nicht Moe so ein all Purple Zaskar zusammenbasteln? das wär doch was..........



Der Preis ist IMO noch OK ,die Dinger sind halt sauselten, dagegen ist der ganze Retro-Kram der einstigen Edelschmieden ja Massen-Zeug.
Aber ich bin bestens mit verschiedneen Purple-Spannern versorgt, danke ;-)


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Februar 2009)

Das Timberline ist doch was für Agressor
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Timberline-Ha...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Da brauch er noch nicht mal ne neue Sattelstütze
Die ist auch verkehrt rum


----------



## spatzel (9. Februar 2009)

.....HAHAHAHAHA!!!
Das hatt ich beim betrachten ja völlig übersehen.....
Wie gesagt, Aggressor, das wirste sooo schnell nicht los!


----------



## planetsmasher (9. Februar 2009)

ich wusste auch gar nicht, dass unser lieber Agressor anscheinend als Mechaniker bei nem Onlineshop jobbt. 
Guckst Du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5552991


Sorry Alex, mich hätte es sonst zerrissen. Ich kämpf schon seit Tagen dagegen an. Ich bin schwach


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Februar 2009)




----------



## tofu1000 (10. Februar 2009)

Hier gibts mal wieder Hadleys mit der brüchtigten 4-Loch Aufnahme. Schon eingespeicht. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190285609486

Wär ja eigentlich was fürs STS... Was ist eigentlich aus der Bremsscheibengeschichte geworden?


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Februar 2009)

sucht kollega oldman nicht solche naben?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Februar 2009)

Tut er, der Verkäufer versendet aber nicht abroad....

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (10. Februar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hier gibts mal wieder Hadleys mit der brüchtigten 4-Loch Aufnahme. Schon eingespeicht.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190285609486
> 
> Wär ja eigentlich was fürs STS... Was ist eigentlich aus der Bremsscheibengeschichte geworden?



Und schon sind sie wieder weg...


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Februar 2009)

Hat nun jemand den Sach Machine Tech bekommen? Der Preis war ja echt mal sehr schick.


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Februar 2009)

hallo radical

hab sogar meinen wecker auf 4 uhr 10 gestellt (nutze keinen bietagenten), aber hab das ding beim ersten mal klingeln ausgemacht 
beim zweiten mal klingeln nach 5 minuten wars dann schon zu spät 

der lrs wär fein gewesen aber bin den monat eh schon exzessiv am kohle ausgeben gewesen und budget schon lange überschritten


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Februar 2009)

Du hast den echt nicht bekommen? Ach herje, Mist!  Ich dacht heut morgen noch, daß der Preis ja echt mal heiß war... für das Geld hätt man sich sonst bei einer einzelnen Nabe noch nicht einmal unbedingt "geschämt", aber ein ganzer Satz und dann so schick vom Zustand her... echt schade hey


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Februar 2009)

...streu noch salz in die wunden...


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Februar 2009)

So sind es doch auch meine Wunden... wo du ihn auch nicht gekriegt hast ärgere ich mich noch mehr, nicht noch vor dem Einschlafen ein "fire and forget" Gebot abgeworfen zu haben. Was nutzt es, ist halt ebay  Wird nicht die erste und nicht die letzte verpennte Auktion sein


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2009)

Moin,

mir ist heute/gestern folgendes Pantera angeboten worden:





Schalthebel und Naben XT, Schaltwerk, Kurbel und Umwerfer Deore LX und Bremsen Exage, hinten u-brake Exage, Felgen Mavic. Original Vorbau GT in Rahmenfarbe ist auch noch vorhanden.

Lack und Decals sind nicht mehr in sehr gutem Zustand. Der Verkäufer möchte  200,- für dieses Rad. Ist das angemessen? Interessiert bin ich jedenfalls.

Lackierung in Originalfarbton bekomme ich in hoher Qualität hin, nur wo bekomme ich dann neue passende Decals her?

Gruss
ohneworte


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Februar 2009)

in so einem zustand auch nicht mehr oft zu finden....pick up only..


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330307775856


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> in so einem zustand auch nicht mehr oft zu finden....pick up only..
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330307775856




hammer 

da bekomm ich doch glatt lust mein purple aufzubauen.
aber älter als 11 jahre wird es schon sein.
waren die decals so mal original? 94 vielleicht?
mein 93er purple hat die ganz normalen weißen all terra drauf wie im 93er tech shop katalog.

ich frag mich auch immer warum so viele engländer ihre 16" rahmen als 18" anpreisen?
steht doch im ausfaller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (14. Februar 2009)

das sieht echt geil aus, ich glaub ich brauch auch einen purple zaskarrahmen. aber ist der echt 18" sieht so klein aus?


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Februar 2009)

nee der is klar 16" das sieht man doch am abfallenden oberrohr.
aber echt viele engländer deklarieren in ebay auktionen ihre 16"er als 18".


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Februar 2009)

16'' Türkis-Elox Zaskar

zwar kein GT aber vielleicht doch interessant: Marzocchi Z2 Super XFly (der Mann hat auch noch ein paar andere schöne alte Sachen)

Zaskar ohne eingeprägtes GT-Emblem am Oberrohr? 

Wie es scheint ein grün eloxiertes Zaskar in UK. Edith: is doch gepulvert. sorry

STS mit Riss auch in UK


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Februar 2009)

Oh je, der Franzose, bei dem ich die 2 frischen GT Naben "erstanden" hatte, geht mir gerade streng auf den Keks. Hatte von euch schon mal jemand den Status "nicht gebucht" bei einer Paypal-Zahlung?
Ich kannte das gar nicht bisher. Heute bekam ich eine Nachricht vom Verkäufer, daß er noch auf das Geld wartet, also habe ich mal nachgeschaut. Scheinbar will er mich für dumm verkaufen oder hat selbst irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht, laut Paypal-Hilfe liegt das Problem zumindest rein auf seiner Seite. Die Zahlung habe ich mittlerweile auf zweierlei Wegen gesendet (die erste natürlich storniert, bevor die zweite losgeschickt wurde), dennoch bleibt das Problem bestehen.
Kennt jemand das Problem, eine Idee was ich da sinnvollerweise tun könnte?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Februar 2009)

Hi,

steht doch dabei dass es ein powder coated frame ist....das ist der Rahmen, der zuletzt schon alleine in der UK Bucht war. Auf RB.uk wird der auch angepriesen...nix Elox...

VG
Peter



aggressor2 schrieb:


> 16'' Türkis-Elox Zaskar
> 
> zwar kein GT aber vielleicht doch interessant: Marzocchi Z2 Super XFly (der Mann hat auch noch ein paar andere schöne alte Sachen)
> 
> ...


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Februar 2009)

das 16" türkis zaskar aus darmstadt ist ein 91er model, selber eloxieren lassen und der vorbesitzer hat ein auswechselbares schaltauge angebracht. trotzdem nur mit u-brake hinten fahrbar (außer magura feil aktion).
schade dass es kein 93er ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (14. Februar 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Oh je, der Franzose, bei dem ich die 2 frischen GT Naben "erstanden" hatte, geht mir gerade streng auf den Keks. Hatte von euch schon mal jemand den Status "nicht gebucht" bei einer Paypal-Zahlung?
> Ich kannte das gar nicht bisher. Heute bekam ich eine Nachricht vom Verkäufer, daß er noch auf das Geld wartet, also habe ich mal nachgeschaut. Scheinbar will er mich für dumm verkaufen oder hat selbst irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht, laut Paypal-Hilfe liegt das Problem zumindest rein auf seiner Seite. Die Zahlung habe ich mittlerweile auf zweierlei Wegen gesendet (die erste natürlich storniert, bevor die zweite losgeschickt wurde), dennoch bleibt das Problem bestehen.
> Kennt jemand das Problem, eine Idee was ich da sinnvollerweise tun könnte?




wenn es schief geht und es keine andere Lösung gibt kannst du mir Bescheid geben, ich könnte dir mit einem Konto in D und einem Französischen Scheck an den Verkäufer behilflich sein.


----------



## cleiende (14. Februar 2009)

Sollte auch mit einer EUR-Überweisung gehen. Brauchst halt dann ISBAN und SWIFT Code. Kann natürlich sein daß der Dämlack das nicht peilt und nicht mit rumkommt.


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Februar 2009)

@janikulus: Dank dir für das Angebot!

Ich bin halt echt am Grübeln, wie sowas sein kann bzw. ob es nicht Absicht ist. Ob der Preis nicht das war, was der gute Mann sich vorgestellt hat?
Eine normale Euro-Überweisung gibt er bei den Zahlungsmethoden z.B. ja nicht einmal an. Das verstehe echt, wer will.


----------



## Janikulus (14. Februar 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Eine normale Euro-Überweisung gibt er bei den Zahlungsmethoden z.B. ja nicht einmal an. Das verstehe echt, wer will.



naja, die Franzosen funktionieren da ganz anders, hier wird sehr viel per Scheck bezahlt, im Supermarkt, an der Tanke, beim Autokauf und halt auch online. Die geben wirklich sehr ungern ihre Kontonummern raus. Da bin ich auch schon verzeifelt als ich noch in Deutschland war. Ich würde noch ein paar Tage abwarten und noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Februar 2009)

Ah ok, das wußte ich nicht. Schecks sind hier ja quasi ausgestorben. Ich erinnere mich noch dran, daß meine Mutter sowas früher benutzt hat, Euro Cheques meist, aber selbst kam ich damit gar nicht mehr in Berührung. 
Bin jetzt gespannt was er antwortet, hätt die Schätzchen ja doch gern bald mal hier  Hab mich sogar erwischt nachzuschauen, was die Autobahn-Maut bis in die Ecke kostet wo er wohnt  Kampflos aufgegeben wird nicht


----------



## Oh-Markus (15. Februar 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Oh je, der Franzose, bei dem ich die 2 frischen GT Naben "erstanden" hatte, geht mir gerade streng auf den Keks. Hatte von euch schon mal jemand den Status "nicht gebucht" bei einer Paypal-Zahlung?
> Ich kannte das gar nicht bisher. Heute bekam ich eine Nachricht vom Verkäufer, daß er noch auf das Geld wartet, also habe ich mal nachgeschaut. Scheinbar will er mich für dumm verkaufen oder hat selbst irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht, laut Paypal-Hilfe liegt das Problem zumindest rein auf seiner Seite. Die Zahlung habe ich mittlerweile auf zweierlei Wegen gesendet (die erste natürlich storniert, bevor die zweite losgeschickt wurde), dennoch bleibt das Problem bestehen.
> Kennt jemand das Problem, eine Idee was ich da sinnvollerweise tun könnte?



Hi,
da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen. Bei Paypal dauern manche Auslandsüberweisungen etwas länger. Da hast dann in deinem Status bei Ebay nur einen Vorbehalt. Hatte ich vor kurzem auch. Die Überweisung dauert ca. 4 - 5 Arbeitstage. Du bekommst dann von Paypal eine Mail, wenn die Zahlung endgültig erfolgt ist.

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## divergent! (15. Februar 2009)

evtl hast du auch nur die mail gesendet daß die 4-7 tage sicherheitsüberprüfung haben. hatte ich jetzt beim kauf der lefty auch


----------



## versus (15. Februar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ...lefty...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (15. Februar 2009)

Oh-Markus schrieb:


> Hi,
> da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen. Bei Paypal dauern manche Auslandsüberweisungen etwas länger. Da hast dann in deinem Status bei Ebay nur einen Vorbehalt. Hatte ich vor kurzem auch. Die Überweisung dauert ca. 4 - 5 Arbeitstage. Du bekommst dann von Paypal eine Mail, wenn die Zahlung endgültig erfolgt ist.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Very common for bank transfer payments through PayPal to take up to 10-14 days to clear across borders and especially across oceans.  Quickest I ever received was 10 days from Canada and it's always 14 from Europe and I had to stop taking them because everyone was mad at me thinking it was my fault it was taking so long.... when it was the banks tying up the money and taking so long.  Who wants to wait 14 days for something to clear before it is shipped and then is in transit/shipping another 10 days...24 days after you pay it arrives...way too long!


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Februar 2009)

@divergent: Wie meinen? Diesen komischen Status bekam ich bei dem Typ ja insgesamt 2 mal.

War für mich halt das erste Mal, daß Paypal nicht *direkt* das Geld woanders hin geschickt hat. Ich wußte auch nicht, daß es das gibt daß der Empfänger eine Zahlung erst noch akzeptieren kann. Beim ersten Versuch kam mir da die Idee, der Kerl wolle die Gebühren für die Kreditkarte umgehen. Danach passierte es aber wieder, hab es so bisher halt nicht gekannt (trotzdem ich es seit Jahren nutze).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (15. Februar 2009)

Ein Blitz!

http://www.troc-velo.com/velos-vtt-cross-country-gt-ligthing-1-1-176654.htm


----------



## Tiensy (15. Februar 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @divergent: Wie meinen? Diesen komischen Status bekam ich bei dem Typ ja insgesamt 2 mal.
> 
> War für mich halt das erste Mal, daß Paypal nicht *direkt* das Geld woanders hin geschickt hat. Ich wußte auch nicht, daß es das gibt daß der Empfänger eine Zahlung erst noch akzeptieren kann. Beim ersten Versuch kam mir da die Idee, der Kerl wolle die Gebühren für die Kreditkarte umgehen. Danach passierte es aber wieder, hab es so bisher halt nicht gekannt (trotzdem ich es seit Jahren nutze).



Meine letzte bzw. letzten Paypal Zahlung(en) in's Ausland (hier war es UK) wurde(n) einer Sicherheitsüberprüfung unterzogen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich in einem Fall sogar das Geld von meinem Konto erst auf das Paypal Konto einzahlen musst, hat diese Sicherheitsprüfung ca. 6 Tage in Anspruch genommen. Das ist schon derbe nervig wenn es so lange dauert. In manchen Fällen ist es mir zumindest nicht möglich "direkt" zu zahlen. Sprich Paypal hin und dann Lastschrifteinzug vom Konto. 

Nachdem du die Zahlung eingeleitet hattest... was stand denn auf der Mail von Paypal? 

Ich bekomme in solchen Fällen immer diese Mail:



> Guten Tag!
> 
> Sie haben eine Zahlung an XXX eingeleitet. Der Betrag wird nach einer Sicherheitsprüfung in 4-7 Tagen automatisch dem Verkäufer gutgeschrieben. Wir informieren Sie in Ihrem PayPal-Konto und per E-Mail, sobald die Zahlung abgeschlossen ist.
> 
> Diese Transaktion wird in Kürze in Ihrer Kontoübersicht unter "Letzte Aktivitäten" angezeigt werden.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Februar 2009)

Es kam halt dieselbe Mail wie sonst, "hiermit wird bestätigt daß sie den Betrag XX bezahlt haben". Das stand in mittlerweile beiden Mails an den Kerl. Bei Paypal stand dann diese Geschichte mit dem "nicht gebucht", bei ebay ist es noch interessanter:
Das Zeichen für die Bezahlung ist nicht da bzw. nicht ausgefüllt, geht man dann auf das Drop-Down Menü bietet sich aber die Option "Markierung bezahlt entfernen". 
Sehe ich so halt zum ersten Mal, daher hatte es mich verwirrt.
Eine Sicherheits-Prüfung hatte ich so z.B. schon mal bei dem Konto, wo ich dann jedoch um überhaupt wieder bezahlen zu können erst einmal mehrere Unterlagen einsenden mußte.


----------



## Kruko (16. Februar 2009)

Kann es sein, dass der Verkäufer kein Konto bei Paypal hat?? Mir ist es schon zum wiederholtem Mal passiert, dass ich diese Meldung hatte und schließlich herauskam, dass das Konto nicht existiert obwohl bei der Auktion Paypal als Zahlung angegeben ist und dort eine Mail-Adresse hinterlegt ist. Schau Dir mal die Details der Buchung an. Da sieht man aus welchem Grund die Zahlung nicht ausgeführt werden konnte. Ich tippe auf "Konto nicht bekannt"


----------



## Radical_53 (16. Februar 2009)

Daran hab ich auch gedacht, selbst ein Tippfehler würde ja schon reichen. Ein Grund, warum ich die Mail-Adresse mak gecheckt habe -> die funktionierte.

PS: Gerade bei den Details gecheckt -> Konto ist nicht bei Paypal registriert. Na herrlich...


----------



## Kruko (16. Februar 2009)

Dann kannst Du ihm nur erklären, dass er sich mit der bei ebay genannten Mail-Adresse bei Paypal registrieren soll. Abweichungen von dieser Adresse gehen nicht. Das kriegt Paypal nicht gebacken. Ansonsten kannst Du es nur ohne Käuferschutz überweisen


----------



## Radical_53 (16. Februar 2009)

Wunderbar, ich danke dir für den Tip. Paypal nutze ich jetzt seit 2001, habe schon so ziemlich überall mal was damit gekauft. Das ging immer reibungslos. Jetzt sowas bei einem Franzosen, Ironie des Schicksals  
Mal hoffen daß alles glatt geht und ich in einer Woche ein frisches Naben-Pärchen in Empfang nehmen darf


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Februar 2009)

MAN MAN MAN IST DER SCHÖN  


ein wunderschöner weisser psyclone rahmen in 16.
sieht aus wie neu.  



leute der muss einfach hier im forum landen.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300294279005


----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> MAN MAN MAN IST DER SCHÖN
> 
> 
> ein wunderschöner weisser psyclone rahmen in 16.
> ...




The seller of this Psyclone commonly lists GT items and has nice frames from time to time.  I've both bought an 18" Xizang from him and he bought a 16" Lightning from me.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. Februar 2009)

wird bereits beobachtet.


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Februar 2009)

Und diese Farbe...
Aber man könnte fast vermuten, dass an der Kettenstrebe und dem Steuerrohr schon etwas "Kosmetik" betrieben wurde, oder? Aber trotzdessen:  Da könnte bei mehreren Interessenten vielleicht ne Absprache nicht schaden...


----------



## oldman (16. Februar 2009)

wie schoen, dass ich der Sache relaxed folgen kann, waehrend ich meinem Psyclone zartlich ueber den Po, aehmm den Sattel streichle


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Februar 2009)

Ist doch eh nix für dich - in Kindergröße...


----------



## oldman (17. Februar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ist doch eh nix für dich - in Kindergröße...



naja, der boese Wolf frisst auch die ganz kleinen Kinder... nee, im Ernst: habe ein Psyclone und brauche kein zweites.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich sogar mein Xizang verkaufen  . Ich fahre es kaum noch.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Februar 2009)

von dem netten onkel hab ich meine schwarzen hadleys!
kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (17. Februar 2009)

War das einer von Euch?

Zumindest ein Mensch wurde vom heutigen Tag nicht enttäuscht...

Was ein absurder Preis für die verbastelte Schleuder


----------



## Syborg (17. Februar 2009)

Was ein absurder Preis für die verbastelte Schleuder

 seh ich auch so !


----------



## spatzel (17. Februar 2009)

.....und diese Farbzusammenstellung ist auch wieder Weltklasse.....rote Züge.....
http://cgi.ebay.de/2000-GT-ZASKAR-L...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Februar 2009)

Naja, er wollte das rot der Tischtennisschläger wiederholen...


----------



## DeepStar23 (17. Februar 2009)

glaube net das das Teil einer ausm Forum gekauft hat.. 

Würde gerne das Gesicht sehen wenn der jenige,versucht nen Satz V-Brakes hinten zu montieren.. 



cleiende schrieb:


> War das einer von Euch?
> 
> Zumindest ein Mensch wurde vom heutigen Tag nicht enttäuscht...
> 
> Was ein absurder Preis für die verbastelte Schleuder


----------



## korat (18. Februar 2009)

ist jemand hier involviert?

richter 8.0 grün





das interessiert mich schon sehr, weil ich ein grünes noch nie gesehen habe, ich halte es jedenfalls für echt, zu viel spricht dafür.
läuft dann (als ohnehin seltenes 92er) wohl unter *super-rar*: bitte nicht entlacken!!!


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Februar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> War das einer von Euch?
> 
> Zumindest ein Mensch wurde vom heutigen Tag nicht enttäuscht...
> 
> Was ein absurder Preis für die verbastelte Schleuder



Hoffe doch nicht .

Das Teil ist nicht nur verbastelt (Schaltauge) , sondern auch noch selbst eloxiert - vielleicht isses ja auch "nur" ein Pantera .
Bin mal gespannt ob der Käufer das Teil auch tatsächlich nimmt - immerhin hat der Verkäufer ja keinen der Mängel in der Beschreibung erwähnt .


----------



## oldman (18. Februar 2009)

na ja, der Hype um Zaskars ist ja stark genug, um den Leuten die Kroeten aus der tasche zu zaubern...


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Februar 2009)

tja da hat wohl jemand ein sattes angebot gemacht.....


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130287775201&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003

das richter is wechhhhhhhhhhh.......




ein schönes avalanche in england bei retrobike........für 90 pfund mit gabel

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=52595


----------



## kingmoe (18. Februar 2009)

korat schrieb:


> das interessiert mich schon sehr, weil ich ein grünes noch nie gesehen habe, *ich halte es jedenfalls für echt*, zu viel spricht dafür.
> läuft dann (als ohnehin seltenes 92er) wohl unter *super-rar*: bitte nicht entlacken!!!



Ich habe auch noch ein grünes Richter auf meiner Festplatte gefunden, scheint echt zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> tja da hat wohl jemand ein sattes angebot gemacht.....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130287775201&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003
> ...


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


>



ich erkenne an deiner umschreibung das du nicht der käufer bist.


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Februar 2009)

Geniale Farbe und Versand nach Germany. Leider zu klein
http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-GT-I-Drive...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich erkenne an deiner umschreibung das du nicht der käufer bist.



richtig erkannt! auch mir war anhand der beschreibung klar, dass der verkäufer wenig ahnung hat und man beim wedeln mit ein paar scheinchen vermutlich gute chancen hat, das teil vorher abzuziehen.

der artikelstandort "Rhauderfehn" liegt ein paar km neben oldenburg 
gt deutschland wird sich doch nicht ein seltenes stück für die empfangshalle geschossen haben


----------



## Tiensy (19. Februar 2009)

Das könnte billig werden... 1998er 14.5" Zaskar in BB: http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-bicycle-fram...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## tofu1000 (19. Februar 2009)

GT Arette:
http://www.thebikeman.co.uk/frames/PICT0143.JPG

Der Verkäufer hat auch noch einen runtergewirtschafteten GT mit U-Brake Aufnahme und flachem OR-Abschluss in der Bucht:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-frame-and-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Raze (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

da gibt es ein nos xizang le auf ebay.com und keinen interessiert es

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Februar 2009)

gt ohne tt..aber mit jelly belly...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320342537883


----------



## Janikulus (20. Februar 2009)

87er (!) Katalog aus Frankreich, nur BMX ?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/GT-CATALOG-1987-...14&_trkparms=72:1526|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

und 88er:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (20. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> gt ohne tt..aber mit jelly belly...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320342537883



Gott Gütiger ist die Scherbe haesslich 
Stell sich mal einer vor - ein Rahmen mit Haribo Werbung....


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Februar 2009)

...haribo phantasia find ich top


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Februar 2009)

GT CroMo Gabel NOS


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> GT CroMo Gabel NOS




die tät miich schon interessieren,wenn noch?


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Februar 2009)

ich bekomm bald das große kotzen, endlich mal wieder ein schöner 95er ink-blue und natürlich wieder shaq o´neil größe 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gt-zaskar-le-...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2009)

wer hat eigentlich das hier geschossen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170302282348

kann doch fast nur jemand aus unseren reihen gewesen sein? schönes teil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (22. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> schönes teil...


  und guter Preis... gibts sowas eigentl. original oder nur abgelöst?


----------



## caferacer 1980 (22. Februar 2009)

hab´s mir überlegt, aber ich war´s nicht


----------



## oldman (22. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wer hat eigentlich das hier geschossen?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170302282348
> 
> kann doch fast nur jemand aus unseren reihen gewesen sein? schönes teil...



das ist aber ein heftiger Preis für so`n Spritzgussteil...


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2009)

maatik schrieb:


> ...nur abgelöst?



das wäre dann ja gerade original 



oldman schrieb:


> das ist aber ein heftiger Preis für so`n Spritzgussteil...



finde ich eben auch. deshalb ja der verdacht, dass es eine(r), bzw. zwei von uns, die sich hochgeboten haben, war(en).


----------



## Tiensy (23. Februar 2009)

*Titan-Schnäppchen!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-GT-Xiz...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Februar 2009)

98er Avalanche fs scheint so gut wie original + potenzielles Schnäppchen

GT ZR-1

94er Timberline Rahmenset in ganz groß und grün


----------



## zaskar-le (23. Februar 2009)

...ging das weiße Psyclone eigentlich an einen der Unseren?

Ich hatte kurz überlegt, da ich meiner Schwester ein hübsches, haltbares Rad aufbauen möchte. Da sie aber noch gar nichts von ihrem Glück weiß und das sozusagen ihr Einstieg wäre, fand ich so eine Beautyqueen dann doch zuviel des guten - so ein Rahmen will ja auch passend aufgebaut werden. Aber wunderschön ist er, gerade auch in dieser Rahmengröße


----------



## hoeckle (23. Februar 2009)

ja.... aber nicht an mich!


----------



## zaskar-le (23. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ja.... aber nicht an mich!



Aha, soso 
Dann sehen wir es doch sicher demnächst an dieser Stelle, richtig? 
Sehr erfreulich!


----------



## versus (23. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Aha, soso
> Dann sehen wir es doch sicher demnächst an dieser Stelle, richtig?
> Sehr erfreulich!



ja das werdet ihr - ich werde es schon etwas früher sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oggynator (23. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> 94er Timberline Rahmenset in ganz groß und grün



Das versuch ich mal zu bekommen, dann mal schauen, ob die Stütze raus geht.


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Februar 2009)

Wow Volker, meine Glückwünsche! Da bin ich ja mal drauf gespannt! Aber ähnlich deinem Preis - bitte, bitte, sag mir einer dass es DAS (!)
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330307775856
auch hier her geschafft hat!


----------



## maatik (23. Februar 2009)

wills verkaufen für ein Cannondale 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gt-STS-1000-Vote...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ja das werdet ihr - ich werde es schon etwas früher sehen



Großartig! 

Kannst Du denn ein 16" fahren oder möchtest Du Dein Weibchen auf den rechten Weg bringen?  Das Teil ist echt 'ne Schönheit. Die ganze Zeit über spukten bei mir diese Aufbaugedanken herum - endlich mal etwas, wo man nicht lange überlegen muss. Weißer Flite, weiße Griffe, Standrohre der Gabel vielleicht in weiß pulvern, Rest wohl ganz in schwarz. Aber was mach ich mir Gedanken - ist ja nicht meiner. Vielleicht ganz gut so: meine Schwester wohnt in Hannover und ich hätte das Rad nach fertigem Aufbau wohl nur 1x im Jahr gesehen...


----------



## hoeckle (24. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Großartig!
> 
> Kannst Du denn ein 16" fahren oder möchtest Du Dein Weibchen auf den rechten Weg bringen?


 



christian, ich freu mich schon auf die antwort.....


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2009)

ja und nein 

der psyclone ist natürlich für mich ! das 16" psyclone ist 2.4cm kürzer als das lightning. da kann ich endlich mal einen guten alten 130er vorbau fahren 
ich werde es hartnäckig probieren und sollte es gar nicht gehen, dann können sich hier alle, die kleiner sind als ich freuen. allerdings wollte ich schon länger mal was kleines wendiges und ich habe schon ein paar 16er (u.a. einen zauberer ) probegefahren und fand das ganz 

meine liebste habe ich aber auch auf den rechten weg gebracht und zwar mit tiensys weissem 14.5er zaskar rahmen.

d.h. ich habe (wenn das paket aus den usa angekommen ist) 3 baustellen


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2009)

hat jemand aus dem forum hier das perfekte purple 16" uk zassi erworben?


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Februar 2009)

ich würd ja .......aber ich darf nicht 

ein ziemlich abgerocktes 92/93 zaskar......könnte also billig werden
das wär der rahmen den ich da mal zum versuch eloxieren lassen würde.
i know i know natürlich muss zuerst die farbe runter. 


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-vintage-bi...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Raule83 (24. Februar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich bekomm bald das große kotzen, endlich mal wieder ein schöner 95er ink-blue und natürlich wieder shaq o´neil größe
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gt-zaskar-le-...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Meine Größe...bin dran 

Brauch ja nen Zeitvertreib bis zum Sommer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (25. Februar 2009)

Türkis Elox Zaskar!!


----------



## gtbiker (25. Februar 2009)

GT GTR 4 im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/172843


----------



## divergent! (26. Februar 2009)

wisst ihr was mich nervt...daß diese briten selten bis nie versenden ausserhalb uk...bsp:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-MOUNTAIN-B...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

wär doch mal ein bastelschnäppchen

oder:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-frameset-s...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Februar 2009)

Auch nicht auf Nachfrage? Ansonsten: Ich weiß nicht ob's noch so ist, aber vor 2-3 Jahren sind wir mal, weil's vom Preis sehr angenehm war, für einen Tages-Ausflug nach England geflogen. Wenn sich ein Schätzchen auf der Insel befindet, wär's doch mal was das persönlich abzuholen


----------



## divergent! (26. Februar 2009)

ach bei dem rahmen ärgert es mich jetzt nicht so dolle, da ich ihn nicht brauch aber es geht ums prinzip.

warum sind die da immer so störrisch? ich meine versand zahlt der käufer und wenn ich das ding zum mond senden müsste wärs mir egal. ab zur post und gut.

ich ärgere mich erst wenn ein zaskar rahmen zu nem guten preis angeboten wird ohne versand


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Februar 2009)

Ja, stimmt schon. Wenn man ohnehin versendet, ist es ja "eigentlich" egal wohin der Kram gehen soll. Das kann ich auch nicht gut nachvollziehen. Bei großen Teilen, wo eh Abholung vorgesehen ist, schon eher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (26. Februar 2009)

evtl. wollen einige den krieg nicht vergessen und nicht nach nazideutschland senden ...  so kommts mir zumindest stellenweise vor. die amis genauso. aber zum glück ist das ja eher die ausnahme.


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Februar 2009)

Bei den Amis meinte mal einer ihn würde der Papierkram nerven... nu ja  Übel fand ich neulich die Sache mit dem Franzosen. "So nah und doch so fern" hat da echt gepaßt, Sprachbarriere ist kein Ausdruck. Da kam ich mit jedem Hand-und-Fuß-Englisch eines Chinesen oder Taiwanesen besser klar


----------



## divergent! (26. Februar 2009)

ich hab freunde in frankreich und die sprechen mittlerweile besser deutsch als ich französisch...aber der gag ist nach diversen bier sprechen wir alle "bier" und es geht besser als im nüchternen zustand

aber eigentlich sind die doch selber schuld wenn sie nicht verschicken wollen....könnten einfach den versand nach dtl 5 teurer machen wie er kostet und sie haben noch etwas mehr verdient...schade daß man sowas den kapitalisten erst erklären muss


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Februar 2009)

So ungefÃ¤hr, genau  Die Sache mit dem Versand hat der freundliche Herr gemacht, von dem ich die Naben gekauft habe. In der Auktion standen 28â¬, da "weltweit" ging ich davon aus das sei der Preis fÃ¼r Luftpost. Ne ne  Der wollte die 28â¬ auch fÃ¼r den Versand nach Deutschland. Selbst bezahlt hat er keine 16â¬, wie ich dem Paketaufkleber entnehmen durfte. Schon schick sowas... dachte erst es sei ein SpaÃ, aber der meinte das "bierernst"


----------



## tomasius (26. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Lightning-titanium-frame-rare-ti-xizang-vintage-NR_W0QQitemZ120384019410QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item120384019410&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50



In passender Damengröße. Wie kann ich SIE nur überzeugen?   - Vielleicht Hello Kitty Decals in der Farbe Rosa? 

Tom


----------



## bvarnfullagts (26. Februar 2009)

Yes that's the one that was for sale on Vancouver craigslist last week. A few chainstay scars and some chainstay tire rub but the dropouts are very clean.  Hasn't been ridden very much.


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Februar 2009)

Es gab von Troy Lee mal sehr schicke Sticker mit Blumen-Motiven. Nicht doof, sondern wirklich schick gemacht. Davon evtl. einen drauf, das könnte eine Dame erweichen


----------



## subdermal (27. Februar 2009)

Moin,

hmm, tatsächlich bin ich gerade an dem Teil dran, um meine Herzliebste mit Titan bekannt zu machen... Ist irgendwer von Euch noch an dem Lightning interssiert? 


tomasius schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Lightning-titanium-frame-rare-ti-xizang-vintage-NR_W0QQitemZ120384019410QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item120384019410&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## divergent! (27. Februar 2009)

das teil ist schon geil und genau die passende größe aber leider nicht im budget drin....schade und glück für dich...drück die daumen


----------



## hoeckle (27. Februar 2009)

subdermal schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hmm, tatsächlich bin ich gerade an dem Teil dran, um meine Herzliebste mit Titan bekannt zu machen... Ist irgendwer von Euch noch an dem Lightning interssiert?


 

mhmmmm, da bringst du mich aber auf ideen. ein lightning hab ich eh noch nicht und weiblichesgästetitan wär ja auch nicht schlecht....










































nee, nee - war nur spaß! wünsch dir erfolgreiche jagd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (27. Februar 2009)

Wär schade das gute Ding mit Hello Kitty Stickern zu verschandeln.

Um dem Rahmen das zu ersparen bin ich auch dran.


----------



## oldman (27. Februar 2009)

alf2 schrieb:


> *Wär schade das gute Ding mit Hello Kitty Stickern zu verschandeln.*
> 
> Um dem Rahmen das zu ersparen bin ich auch dran.



wenn es hier mal einen GT-Spruch des Jahres Wettbewerb geben sollte - den Spruch waehle ich in die Top 5!


----------



## oldman (28. Februar 2009)

wahnsinn, jetzt ist der lightning schon bei 735$ und noch 5 tage bis laramy...


----------



## cleiende (28. Februar 2009)

Tja, von einer umfassenden Wirtschaftskrise ist in der Hinsicht nicht viel zu spüren.


----------



## divergent! (28. Februar 2009)

wieso? der aufschwung ist doch sicher an dir auch vorbei gegangen....an mir schon deshalb zieht die wirtschaftskrise auch vorbei....wo nix ist kann nix geholt werden


----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. Februar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> wahnsinn, jetzt ist der lightning schon bei 735$ und noch 5 tage bis laramy...




Yes and unless the buyer is willing to go over $1000 it's not likely that you will have a chance at winning.  The guy that bought the last one from me is in Hong Kong and wanted a second one very bad and I have a feeling money isn't an issue for the buyer.


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> ...money isn't an issue for the buyer.



seems like


----------



## dr.juggles (1. März 2009)

thank god i am not into titanium ...  yet ...

1995 ball burnished 16" zaskar rahmen ... leider hab ich im moment kein geld daür :-(

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=53540

hammerteil...ist definitiv auch noch ganz weit obn auf meiner wanted liste...


----------



## divergent! (1. März 2009)

na prima sowas suche ich und mein konto ist am anschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (1. März 2009)

bevor du ihn kaufst und mit lefty oder ähnlichem "verschandelst" kauf ich ihn und schmeiss dat dingens wech...

was macht dein lts?
bin mal auf den lefty aufbau gespannt!
all good


----------



## subdermal (1. März 2009)

Hello,
boy, that's way too much money...  
So I'd better take an Zaskar to get my girlfriend on the trail - btw, the 16" Zaskar from retrobike looks nice: I'd take it!  


bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Yes and unless the buyer is willing to go over $1000 it's not likely that you will have a chance at winning.  The guy that bought the last one from me is in Hong Kong and wanted a second one very bad and I have a feeling money isn't an issue for the buyer.


cheers,
C.


----------



## divergent! (1. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bevor du ihn kaufst und mit lefty oder ähnlichem "verschandelst" kauf ich ihn und schmeiss dat dingens wech...
> 
> was macht dein lts?
> bin mal auf den lefty aufbau gespannt!
> all good





ja der aufbau dauert....wie gesagt konto am anschlag....warte grad auf meinen adapter usw.

ans zassi käme sowas nicht. da wollte ich die teile vom rts dranmachen, noch ne sid oder so rein und ne echo bremse...fertig. der zaskar rahmen würde vorher noch lecker purple eloxiert werden.

mein rts wird dann quasi geschlachtet und landet erstmal an der wand, ein fully und ein hardtail reichen mir und das rts mit amp gabel....ja entweder ein "showbike" aufbau oder verkauf...mal sehen wie es mich reitet


----------



## dr.juggles (1. März 2009)

ich hab hier nen 16"er in purple stehen von 94...bleibt aber auch hier!
bevor du nen bb rahmen eloxieren lässt, würd ich auf nen purple warten...kommt im gegensatz zu ink-blue doch recht häufig vor, also geduld.
greetz


----------



## divergent! (1. März 2009)

na wie gesagt die zeit hab ich aber in den fingern juckts ungemein


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> na wie gesagt die zeit hab ich aber in den fingern juckts ungemein


 


bitte mach es..........................bin auch schon seit jahren am überlegen nen bb-rahmen in grün eloxieren zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (1. März 2009)

Ich bin defintiv raus und das hat zwei Gründe:

1. 735$ 
2. ... ohne Worte (siehe Bild) 






Dieses High End Teil ist heute geholt worden. - Mahlzeit! 

Tom


----------



## dr.juggles (1. März 2009)

...ist das ein neuer gt prototyp?


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich bin defintiv raus und das hat zwei Gründe:
> 
> 1. 735$
> 2. ... ohne Worte (siehe Bild)
> ...




ist sie damit schneller im wald unterwegs als du auf nem bike?


----------



## Raule83 (1. März 2009)

@ tomasius

Zum Glück hab ich die Auktion heut verschlafen, sonst hätten wir uns beim ink blauem Zaskar noch gegenseitig hochgejubelt.

Berichte mal, wie es aussieht, wenn es angekommen ist.
Grüße


----------



## dr.juggles (1. März 2009)

welches ink-blaue???
etwa das hochrad aus uk in 20"?
fährt tom nicht normal 18"?
oder über nacht gewachsen?


----------



## Raule83 (1. März 2009)

eh...Diskriminierung von großen Leute hier 

Jup, genau den...hatte vorläufig 61 Pfund eingegeben und habs total verschwitz. Aber so ist ein weiteres Schätzchen günstig im Forum gelandet-ich hatte (eigentlich) ne hohe Schmerzgrenze beim Preis!


----------



## Raule83 (2. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=53540



Seh ich das bei dem 18", dass das ne U-Breake Aufnahme ist? Dachte seit 1993 gabs V-Brake 



aggressor2 schrieb:


> Türkis Elox Zaskar!!



Ist da jmd ausm Forum dran? Um gegenseitiges Hochschaukeln zu vermeiden!


----------



## zaskar-le (2. März 2009)

Raule83 schrieb:


> Seh ich das bei dem 18", dass das ne U-Breake Aufnahme ist? Dachte seit 1993 gabs V-Brake



...sind Cantisockel 
Bitte nicht für V's benutzen - nicht in 1993


----------



## dr.juggles (2. März 2009)

...bloss nicht...gibt ja auch disc-adapter


----------



## divergent! (2. März 2009)

bin aber letztens im netz auch über nen u-brake adapter gestoßen, mit sockeln für magura-montage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (2. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> bin aber letztens im netz auch über nen u-brake adapter gestoßen, mit sockeln für magura-montage



Ja, gibt es. Du kannst auch einfach die Magura-Adapter auffeilen (Sockel der U-Brake sind etwas dicker) und umdrehen, dann passt auch deine Magura.

Such mal, hatten wir schön öfter, das Thema.


----------



## divergent! (2. März 2009)

ach ich kauf mir wenns soweit ist einfach einen rahmen mit normalen sockeln....die 100gr muss ich nicht extra investieren


----------



## Davidbelize (2. März 2009)

einfach nur schön.......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220369848667


----------



## zaskar-le (2. März 2009)

David, was ist eigentlich aus Deinem mallorquinischen Bravado geworden?


----------



## Davidbelize (2. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> David, was ist eigentlich aus Deinem mallorquinischen Bravado geworden?



die werden noch gesucht......

sind ja vor ein paar jahren einfach verlassen worden. 

da waren auch noch 2-3 breezer mit dabei.


----------



## tomasius (2. März 2009)

@raule83









> Jup, genau den...hatte vorläufig 61 Pfund eingegeben und habs total verschwitz. Aber so ist ein weiteres Schätzchen günstig im Forum gelandet-ich hatte (eigentlich) ne hohe Schmerzgrenze beim Preis!



Möchtest du ihn haben? Ich hatte halt Mitleid mit dem Rahmen.

Ich warte mal deine Antwort ab, ansonsten können sich die anderen "Großen" bei mir melden.  Preis ist 70 zzgl. die Versandkosten aus UK. - Den Gesamtbetrag bekomme ich wohl morgen genannt.

Tom


----------



## Tiensy (2. März 2009)

Etwas fuer die Grossen unter uns:

GT ZR 1000:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZR-1000-Road...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50

GT IDXC:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MOUNTAIN-BIKE-F...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## tomasius (2. März 2009)

Sind diese Teile eventuell interessant?  - Weiter Artikel des Verkäufers.






http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-LOBO-SHO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Tom


----------



## tomasius (3. März 2009)

Schlechte Nachrichten für Raule83: 

Der Verkäufer aus UK hat sich wie folgt gemeldet:

_"I'm going to re list this item. It's just way too much trouble to
send it to Germany. The post office has just turned me away
saying I have to box it better."_

Er wird ihn also erneut einstellen. Eine Adresse in UK hat hier niemand, oder?

Sad but true 


Braucht noch jemand eine "halbe Portion"? - NOS (ich stehe zu dieser Abkürzung ). 






http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-RTS-3-14-5-f...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (3. März 2009)

wow für den preis schon geil


----------



## oldman (3. März 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten für Raule83:
> 
> Der Verkäufer aus UK hat sich wie folgt gemeldet:
> 
> ...



kinners kinners....
dan laesst man den klumpen halt abholen 
parcel24 und wie sie alle heissen. die machen das fuer unter 30 koeniginnen...


----------



## tomasius (3. März 2009)

nicht alle kinners können das wissen.  - Danke aber für diesen Tipp! 

Tom


----------



## oldman (3. März 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> nicht alle kinners können das wissen.  - Danke aber für diesen Tipp!
> 
> Tom



padong, nochmals padong... 
der schlumpf muss dir nur sagen wie gross der karton und wie schwer er ist, den rest macht parcel24...


----------



## versus (3. März 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> der schlumpf muss dir nur sagen wie gross der karton und wie schwer er ist, den rest macht parcel24...



man darf gespannt sein, ob er DAS wenigstens hinbekommt...


----------



## trinkdöner (3. März 2009)

@tomasius
>> Braucht noch jemand eine "halbe Portion"?

Ich weiss das war scheiss unvernünftig weil die restlichen Teile dafür zu finden dürfte sich exterm schwierig gestalten aber bei diesem Preis bin ich gerne unvernünftig 

Ich meld mich mal mal wenn das Alu da ist - alleine bekomme ich das bestimmt nicht hin 

Grüsse, Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (3. März 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer aus UK hat sich wie folgt gemeldet:
> 
> _"I'm going to re list this item. It's just way too much trouble to
> send it to Germany. The post office has just turned me away
> saying I have to box it better."_



 Bei sowas wächst mir doch echt ein drittes Ei! Wie hat ers denn verpackt? Einen alten Schuhkarton mit Schaltauge und Lagerschalen ins Rahmendreieck geklemmt?!?!? Ich hab schon Pakete von der Insel bekommen, die aussahen, als ob man versucht hätte, ein amerikanisches Wohnmobil in einer Streichholzschachtel zu parken.
Aber du kannst deine Gram ja erstmal auf deinem Indoorjoggingplatz auslassen...


----------



## versus (4. März 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> ...Aber du kannst deine Gram ja erstmal auf deinem Indoorjoggingplatz auslassen...


----------



## mountymaus (4. März 2009)

Die Engländer haben aber wirklich eine Verpackungskunst, da wird einem manchmal einfach nur anders..... 




Da musste sogar GLS "nachkleben"... OHNE WORTE...


----------



## tomasius (4. März 2009)

> Aber du kannst deine Gram ja erstmal auf deinem Indoorjoggingplatz auslassen...





>



Pah, ich bin seit meiner Hauptbeschäftigung als Ausdauerheiwerker fit wie nie! Habe an meinem Zaskar schon das mittlere und kleine Kettenblatt demontiert, der Dura Ace Maikolben folgt dann die Tage. 

Demnächst wird noch ein Teppich verlegt. Habe extra einen Werkstattteppich mit GT Logo anfertigen lassen! 

Tom


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Die Engländer haben aber wirklich eine Verpackungskunst, da wird einem manchmal einfach nur anders.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey,

so schlecht klebe ich keine Pakete!


----------



## tofu1000 (5. März 2009)

Kann mir das jemand erklären?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260371850739

7000er Alu? Gerader OR-Abschluss? Kein auswechselbares Schaltauge? U-Brake Sockel? Ovalisiertes Unterrohr????? Oder bin ich irgendwie.... blind...?


----------



## Davidbelize (5. März 2009)

schätze es ist ein 91er-92er zaskar mit falschen decals und einer falschen materialangabe.   

nee stimmt nicht was ich geschrieben habe.
es hat keine eingeschweisste platte zwischen den kettenstreben und keine verstärkung vorne am oberrohr.
diese decals hinter dem zaskar schriftzug sind mir auch fremd.


 keine ahnung was das ist.


----------



## Kruko (5. März 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Kann mir das jemand erklären?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260371850739
> 
> 7000er Alu? Gerader OR-Abschluss? Kein auswechselbares Schaltauge? U-Brake Sockel? Ovalisiertes Unterrohr????? Oder bin ich irgendwie.... blind...?



Vergiss das mit dem 7000er Alu. Ist für mich ein schönes Ur-Zaskar. Rahmennummer kann man zwar nur erahnen, aber auch die deutet auf einen Zaskar hin. Ich denke aber, dass es ein 16 Zöller ist


----------



## tofu1000 (5. März 2009)

Aber OVALES Unterrohr?


----------



## Davidbelize (5. März 2009)

wenn das stimmt was gt-heini sagt ,kann es nur ein 92er zaskar in 16 zoll sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (5. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, das ovale Unterrohr irritiert mich etwas. Aber nichtsdestotrotz - er gefällt mir VERDAMMT gut.........


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. März 2009)

Only one possibility.....1992 Pantera was 7000 aluminum and had a flat cap....someone has stripped the paint off a silver or red 92 Pantera and added decals.  B-I-N-G-O!   Beginning in 1993 the all had derailleur hangers.  This is a u-brake frame also.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. März 2009)

...and no gusset!!! very strange.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Only one possibility.....1992 Pantera was 7000 aluminum and had a flat cap....someone has stripped the paint off a silver or red 92 Pantera and added decals.  B-I-N-G-O!   Beginning in 1993 the all had derailleur hangers.  This is a u-brake frame also.



Ich würd auch auf ein Pantera tippen.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. März 2009)

Does anyone here have good enough computer skills to clean up the serial number piture from the listing.  I have a silver painted 92 Pantera 18" and it has a gusset but larger head tube than the listed frame also.    The serial number on my 92 Pantera is also inside the left rear drop out but starts with an "H" indicating it was made at Taiwan-Hodaka.  Neither dropout is stamped with 7005 on my Pantera no indication other than the decal what type of aluminum it is.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2009)

Er selber meint, dass die Rahmennummer '0000270' sei. Und die Alusorte nimmt er von den Decals


----------



## bvarnfullagts (6. März 2009)

Can't be 7000 then if it is a Zaskar unless he doesnt know or someone else put a 7000 decal on the seat tube.


----------



## divergent! (6. März 2009)

ich hab ja keine ahnung aber soll das ein bianchi sein?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/174102


----------



## salzbrezel (6. März 2009)

Ja, sowas gabs von Bianchi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (6. März 2009)

klauschwein


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. März 2009)

Für alle die was altes suchen und einen Kontakt in den Staaten haben (er versendet nicht)



http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Bik...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50


----------



## dr.juggles (8. März 2009)

LIGHTNING TITAN 16" zum hammerpreis, traumzustand

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Lightning-...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


TOMASIUS its your turn! 
musst dich auch nicht mit mountymaus battlen...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-le-...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


und noch ein schöner corrado 
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Corrado-Fram...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
true temper


----------



## tofu1000 (9. März 2009)

Der Preis für das Lightning ist aber wirklich heiss...


----------



## dr.juggles (9. März 2009)

süchte ich nen titan in der größe würd ich glatt zuschlagen...


----------



## trinkdöner (9. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> LIGHTNING TITAN 16" zum hammerpreis, traumzustand



sabber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> LIGHTNING TITAN 16" zum hammerpreis





tofu1000 schrieb:


> Der Preis für das Lightning ist aber wirklich heiss...





dr.juggles schrieb:


> süchte ich nen titan in der größe würd ich glatt zuschlagen...





trinkdöner schrieb:


> sabber...



leute, was ist denn an dem preis nun besonders heiss???

knapp 640  ohne versand - mit versand überschreitet man locker die 700 -grenze und das halte ich für ein lightning zwar denkbar - weil ich inzwischen weiss was für ein grandioses rad es ist - aber das ist in meinen augen sicher kein schnäppchen


----------



## dr.juggles (9. März 2009)

aber günstiger was hier schon für schlechter erhaltene bezahlt wurde!
in diesem zustand find ich den preis absolut ok - die zeiten sind vorbei wo du so ein teil für vielleicht 500 abgreifen konnstest.


----------



## versus (9. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> aber günstiger was hier schon für schlechter erhaltene bezahlt wurde!



hat hier schon jemand über 700 für einen schlechter erhaltenen lightning-rahmen bezahlt?



dr.juggles schrieb:


> die zeiten sind vorbei wo du so ein teil für vielleicht 500 abgreifen konnstest.



ich weiss nicht wie lange du schon die preisentwicklung von titanrahmen beobachtest, aber ich tue das schon seit vielen jahren. zu dem zeitpunkt, als du den weg in dieses forum gefunden hast, konnte man längst schon von einer wahren titan-schwemme sprechen.
in den ganzen jahre davor gab es vielleicht 3-4 xizangs und lightnings pro jahr zu ersteigern. z. zt. ist das in etwa der schnitt pro monat!


----------



## tomasius (9. März 2009)

> ich weiss nicht wie lange du schon die preisentwicklung von titanrahmen beobachtest, aber ich tue das schon seit vielen jahren. zu dem zeitpunkt, als du den weg in dieses forum gefunden hast, konnte man längst schon von einer wahren titan-schwemme sprechen.
> in den ganzen jahre davor gab es vielleicht 3-4 xizangs und lightnings pro jahr zu ersteigern.



Stimmt! 



> z. zt. ist das in etwa der schnitt pro monat!



Stimmt auch! Deshalb verkaufe ich meine Titanaktien auch noch nicht.  

... aber schön ist er!  Klar, in diesem Zustand werden diese Sachen immer seltener, aber DER Preis ist m.E. auch zu hoch. 



> hat hier schon jemand über 700 für einen schlechter erhaltenen lightning-rahmen bezahlt?



2 x Nein! 

Tom


----------



## dr.juggles (9. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> hat hier schon jemand Ã¼ber 700â¬ fÃ¼r einen schlechter erhaltenen lightning-rahmen bezahlt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in dem forum bin ich schon mindestens genauso lange unterwegs wie du volker, und in der tat in der ganzen zeit hat mich titan eigentlich garnicht interessiert, weil mein fokus auf zaskar liegt.
trotzdem finde ich den preis fÃ¼r das 16"er jetzt in uk recht gut - meine meinung.
in letzter zeit waren ja ein paar lightnings in Ã¼bersee zum teil zu horrenden preisen weit jenseits der 1000 dollargrenze zu sehen, welche vom zustand nicht besser waren, dazu noch hÃ¶herer versand und der stress mit dem zoll - da bleibt der aus uk doch noch "gÃ¼nstig" dagegen.


----------



## versus (9. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> in dem forum bin ich schon mindestens genauso lange unterwegs wie du volker...



ich denke wir wissen wohl beide was ich gemeint habe 

*HIER* bist du seit ein paar monaten unterwegs (was durchaus eine bereicherung ist) und *HIER* kauft kein mensch verschrammte lightnings für 750 euro!


----------



## dr.juggles (9. März 2009)

dann is ja gut ... kriegsbeil begrab...peace


----------



## Davidbelize (9. März 2009)

also ich ja....ich kaufe überhaupt gar kein titan. 

aber besonders billich ist der trotzdem nicht.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> LIGHTNING TITAN 16" zum hammerpreis, traumzustand
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Lightning-...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> ...



That Red 18" Zaskar looks like it has a very poor do it yourself "spraybomb" paint job.
Or do you guys think it's anodized/eloxiret?  Dropouts appear painted and the BB shell looks anodized.


----------



## tomasius (9. März 2009)

> dann is ja gut ... kriegsbeil begrab...peace



So schnell gibt es hier doch keinen Ärger, schon gar nicht Krieg, oder? 

For me it's definately that very special edition and rare custom painted one. 

Apropos Farbe: auch schön...

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-GT-Nomad-Hy...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (9. März 2009)

Hallo,
bin absolut kein GT-Kenner, finde die Rahmen aber ausgesprochen schick und seitdem ich in den 90igern das Hans No Way Rey- Video gesehen hab wollte ich immer mal ein Zaskar besitzen.

Hab diese Auktion beim großen E entdeckt. Würde mich freuen von den Fachleuten eine Meinung zu hören. 

Vielen Dank.

Gruß Koe

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390035882153&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123


----------



## divergent! (9. März 2009)

ich bin ja nun nicht so ein retrofan aber rahmen und bremsen behalten...den rest verkaufen.

dann hast du zumindest schonmal ne gute basis fürn geiles bike


----------



## Koe (9. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich bin ja nun nicht so ein retrofan aber rahmen und bremsen behalten...den rest verkaufen.
> 
> dann hast du zumindest schonmal ne gute basis fürn geiles bike



hallo, vielen dank schon mal. so ungefähr hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt.

kann denn vlt. noch einer anhand der fotos,auch wenn sie nicht so toll sind, was zum rahmen sagen. stimmen die angaben des verkäufers? bj.? modell? größe?

vielen dank.


----------



## tofu1000 (9. März 2009)

GT-Klickies, noch nie gesehen (?)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Clipless-P...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## DeepStar23 (9. März 2009)

sehen aus wie Wellgo´s mit GT-Logo.. 

@ Koe
frag mal nach der Rahmennummer,da ist das Baujahr enthalten.
ein paar nette Teile sind ja dran.. Einmal wieder aufpolieren und dann kann man ein schönes Rad draus machen..


----------



## Koe (9. März 2009)

alles klar, werde ich mal anfragen. hoffe der preis geht nicht so hoch, ich bleib da mal am ball.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich bin ja nun nicht so ein retrofan aber rahmen und bremsen behalten...den rest verkaufen.
> 
> dann hast du zumindest schonmal ne gute basis fürn geiles bike



keine ahnung wieso so etwas wie xtr kurbel,felgen -- mavic Sup / ceramic (nehm ich sofort) und vor allem syncroslenker  nicht am bike bleiben sollten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

das bike ist schon mehr als eine basis.


----------



## Radical_53 (9. März 2009)

Lustig, mein Zaskar sah damals bald genauso aus. Nur Race Face Kurbeln hatte ich direkt dran, selbst der Onza Aufkleber... witzig


----------



## Koe (9. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> keine ahnung wieso so etwas wie xtr kurbel,felgen -- mavic Sup / ceramic (nehm ich sofort) und vor allem syncroslenker  nicht am bike bleiben sollten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> das bike ist schon mehr als eine basis.



da bin ich ganz bei dir. 
schöne race face kurbel in schwarz und ne starrbgabel könnten mir an dem rahmen aber auch gefallen.


gruß koe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> keine ahnung wieso so etwas wie xtr kurbel,felgen -- mavic Sup / ceramic (nehm ich sofort) und vor allem syncroslenker  nicht am bike bleiben sollten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> das bike ist schon mehr als eine basis.





naja ganz einfach weil die teile schon ordentlich runtergeritten sind, schöne kurbeln sehen anders aus. den syncroslenker ok, kan man behalten. der rest würde aber weggehen. mitunter zahlen da leute gutes geld für und davon kann man auch neue teile reinbauen. die sitzposition ist ja auch eher was für rentner....aber wir werden sehen was im finale bei rum kommt


----------



## kingmoe (10. März 2009)

Kleines I-Drive5 für kleines Geld:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150331341792


----------



## Davidbelize (10. März 2009)

schönes i-drive für 110 pfund (bei dem kurs im moment)..................

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=54314


----------



## dr.juggles (10. März 2009)

i-drive und schön in einem satz   duckundweg

weißes avalanche

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Retro-GT-Aval...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


team scream tequesta

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Tequesta-F...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## salzbrezel (10. März 2009)

Das i-drive hat eine wunderschöne Lackierung. Kommt direkt hinter der blau/gelben aus gleichem Jahr. Bei der Rahmenform kann man sich allerdings tatsächlich streiten


----------



## muttipullover (10. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Retro-MTB-Rah...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
Mich würde mal interessieren, was das für ein Rahmen-Modell ist und welches BJ er hat.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trinkdöner (10. März 2009)

steht doch drauf - PIRATE


----------



## divergent! (11. März 2009)

ich hab auch mal gewühlt

mal ein rad der marke aggressor gt

http://cgi.ebay.de/MT-Bike-Agressor...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

hat gt echt sowas gebaut? ist ja knuffig

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Lola-Kinderfa...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-har...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gt-i-drive-3-0_W...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## muttipullover (11. März 2009)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> steht doch drauf - PIRATE


Ich hoffe das hast du nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich hab auch mal gewühlt
> 
> mal ein rad der marke aggressor gt
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MT-Bike-Agressor...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318





@muttipullover: Ich würd eventuell auf ein Anfang der 90er Stahl-GT tippen. Das Modell wär aber nur wildes gerate..


----------



## versus (11. März 2009)

von wegen die zeiten günstigen titans sind vorbei. hier ein echter schnapper und richtig hübsch ist es auch noch:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XIZANG-LE-TIT...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318










































hier kommt er:


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. März 2009)

Wow! I guess he'll be owning that one for a while.


----------



## subdermal (12. März 2009)

Moin,
mit Verlaub und bei aller Liebe für ein Xizang: Aber DAS ist dann doch ein wenig teuer  
Btw, neulich vertickte doch jemand ein NOS Xizang in 16" bei Ebay - ist das hier gelandet?
cheers,
Carsten



versus schrieb:


> von wegen die zeiten günstigen titans sind vorbei. hier ein echter schnapper und richtig hübsch ist es auch noch:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XIZANG-LE-TIT...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> hier kommt er:


----------



## mountymaus (12. März 2009)

Ich finde das gehört in den Vergewaltigungsfred....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich kenn ihn, er kommt ja auch aus Bad Rodach..Ortsteil Gauer**** um genau zu sein

Im Ort prahlt er er hätte den Rahmen damals als Sponsorgeschenk von Gt bekommen....die Ausstattung (Gabel / Räder) kannst in die Tonne treten, aber mit Schmackes!! Hab es erst letzte Woche noch im LBS gesehen... Und dazu noch Ubrake....Und einen Scheibenbremsenadapter wollt er auch selber dranbruzzeln...

Das Beste ist das was er sich von dem Erlös kaufen will: C*** Stereo..

Mann o Mann

VG
Peter



versus schrieb:


> von wegen die zeiten günstigen titans sind vorbei. hier ein echter schnapper und richtig hübsch ist es auch noch:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XIZANG-LE-TITAN_W0QQitemZ320349026738QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item320349026738&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> ...


----------



## Oggynator (13. März 2009)

oll aber nett:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-GT-26-Zoll-M...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (13. März 2009)

mal wieder ein "kein zaskar"........................

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-Rah...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Davidbelize (13. März 2009)

man ich hab gepennt.................

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...77%09&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Janikulus (14. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> man ich hab gepennt.................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...77%09&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



oh, ein STS mit Rotelox Hinterbau sehe ich zum ersten Mal, ist aber extrem schön!!


----------



## divergent! (14. März 2009)

zwar kein gt, obwohl ich gt in der suche eingegeben hatte aber ne dohle ardigkelbeschräipung

http://cgi.ebay.de/GIANT-ATX-1100-D...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

cooler cruiser:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-28-SPEED-CRUI...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Davidbelize (14. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mal wieder ein "kein zaskar"........................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-Rah...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318





hab den verkäufer informiert und als antwort folgende info bekommen:

SIE HABEN JA KEINE AHNUNG.



tja was soll man da sagen.


----------



## Stemmel (14. März 2009)

.


----------



## Stemmel (14. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> aber ne dohle ardigkelbeschräipung



.. ich lieg am Boden... Leider funktioniert mein Lieblingsgif hier nicht... 

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/20997/thumbs/lach.gif


----------



## Bastieeeh (14. März 2009)

Ich hab das heute nachmittag auch mal getan. Eine Rückmeldung steht noch aus.
Zusammen mit "Beweisfotos" und einer artigen, kurzen Beschreibung sollte auch der letzte verstanden haben, dass das kein Zaskar ist.
Wenn sie mir auch blöd kommt, dann lass ich das eBay klären.



Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab den verkäufer informiert und als antwort folgende info bekommen:
> 
> SIE HABEN JA KEINE AHNUNG.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeepStar23 (14. März 2009)

ich beschäftige mich ja noch net sooo lange mit GT´s.. deswegen frage ich mich wodran Du dat erkennst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (14. März 2009)

die endkappe am oberrohr ist gewölbt,beim zassi in bb ist sie flach.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. März 2009)

Einmal mit schöner Lackierung
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gt-iDrive-Race-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
einmal Titan
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GT-XIZANG-P...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
einmal Carbon
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-1-Carbon...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
einmal ein 29ziger (sehr schön)
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Marathon-9er...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
und einmal wieder eingestellt
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Mountain-Bik...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Ach und hier ein goldenes
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GT-Timberlin...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## DeepStar23 (15. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> die endkappe am oberrohr ist gewölbt,beim zassi in bb ist sie flach.



Danke,wieder wat gelernt... 
hab bei meinem gleich noch mal nachgeschaut..  
Ist aber flach..


----------



## versus (15. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> zwar kein gt, obwohl ich gt in der suche eingegeben hatte aber ne dohle ardigkelbeschräipung



 schade, zu spät:

"Dieses Angebot (280321495928) wurde entfernt oder ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Vergewissern Sie sich bitte, dass Sie die richtige Artikelnummer eingegeben haben. 
Wenn das Angebot von eBay entfernt wurde, betrachten Sie es bitte als storniert. Hinweis: Angebote, die vor mehr als 90 Tagen beendet wurden, werden bei eBay nicht mehr angezeigt."


----------



## divergent! (15. März 2009)

richtig hab auch erst überlegt aber ich brauch nur ein fully obwohl das teil schon cool war...zu dem preis!


----------



## Davidbelize (15. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mal wieder ein "kein zaskar"........................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-Rah...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



hab die dame noch mal angeschrieben um ihr das noch genauer zu erklären das dies kein zaskar ist.
inkl. dem link zu mtb kataloge.de.
hier ihre antwort:

Nun - mein Mann hat mir gesagt es ist ein ZASKAR Rahmen, er hat ja auch die ganzen Aufkleber dazu - und ich habe keinen Grund an seinen Worten zu zweifeln: auch wenn wir nun getrente Leute sind. Gruß Lydia


soll man das jetzt melden oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (15. März 2009)

wäre ärgerlich wenn man ein zaskar sucht und dann "nur" ein avalanche bekommt.
das mit der endkappe wusste ich als newbie früher auch nicht.


----------



## maatik (15. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> soll man das jetzt melden oder nicht?



Ich würde Ihr sagen, daß als logische Konsequenz Ihrer Uneinsichtigkeit unweigerlich die Meldung bei EBAY erfolgt: denn wenn man schon drauf hingewiesen wird, ist es ja Vorsatz. Das ist Betrug. Allerdings müssen die Argumente Hieb- und Stichfest sein. Sind sie ja wohl offensichtlich.


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. März 2009)

Das mit dem Betrug ist nicht so einfach.
Glaubst Du jeden der Dir was erzählen will?
Und das mit den MTB-Katalogen ist so ne Sache, ich kann die z.B. nict öffnen (XP sei Dank)
Zumindest hat Sie ja Davids Frage veröffentlicht, somit sollte eigentlich jeder gewarnt sein.


----------



## Davidbelize (15. März 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Zumindest hat Sie ja Davids Frage veröffentlicht, somit sollte eigentlich jeder gewarnt sein.




meine anfragen hat sie leider nicht öffentlich gemacht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. März 2009)

Dann die eines anderen. Zumindest steht ist da.


----------



## divergent! (15. März 2009)

aber ist das nicht egal. wenn ihr den rahmen nicht kaufen wollt.

lasst sie doch schreiben was sie will, da ne anzeige bei ebay machen find ich albern. wenns euch nicht passt kauft es nicht und gut.

solche ebayer die einen wegen lapalien anschwärzen sind nämlich echt nervig.


----------



## dr.juggles (16. März 2009)

gehört eigentlich in den vergewaltigte gts fred...also sowas sieht man selten  das arme lts...

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Team-LTS-Mou...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## divergent! (16. März 2009)

amis!

was denken sich solche leute wenn sie das machen?


----------



## versus (16. März 2009)

wieso denn? nur noch ne lefty rein, dann wäre das ne top fuhre


----------



## dr.juggles (16. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wieso denn? nur noch ne lefty rein, dann wäre das ne top fuhre



autsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (16. März 2009)

schön....

falls den jemand hier erwirbt und das teil dan wieder auf u-brake umrüsten will,nehm ich den adapter.....................

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230331423706


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. März 2009)

Dort hatte ich es gestern auch schon gepostet!

VG
Peter



dr.juggles schrieb:


> gehört eigentlich in den vergewaltigte gts fred...also sowas sieht man selten  das arme lts...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Team-LTS-Mou...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Raze (17. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> schön....
> 
> falls den jemand hier erwirbt und das teil dan wieder auf u-brake umrüsten will,nehm ich den adapter.....................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230331423706



Hallo,

weis jemand wie das mit dem Adapter funktioniert und woher man so etwas noch bekommen kann?

Danke für die Infos, gerne pm um den thread hier nicht zuzumüllen.

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## bvarnfullagts (19. März 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weis jemand wie das mit dem Adapter funktioniert und woher man so etwas noch bekommen kann?
> 
> ...



Raze there are a couple of companies that have made these adapters over the years.  The most common ones found today are made by Tektro the Taiwan brake manufacturer and Dimension.  They make one that converts a bike with u-brake studs to v-brake and one that converts a bike v-brake to u-brake.  I even have one of the v-brake to-u-brake adapters....I was considering using it on a 2008 Zaskar Re-Issue frame to keep the build as close as possible to the original 1991 Zaskar.  They bolt onto the seat stay brake bridge.

v-brake to u-brake adapter:
http://www.treefortbikes.com/222_333222344364__U1-BMX-U-Brake-Adaptor-Plate-Black-Alloy.html

U-brake to v-brake adapter:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BR400A00-Dimension+Linear+Pull+Brake+Mount.aspx


----------



## Davidbelize (19. März 2009)

ein 89er gt talera für 65 pfund.................................


http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=55281


----------



## Raze (19. März 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Raze there are a couple of companies that have made these adapters over the years...
> 
> U-brake to v-brake adapter:
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BR400A00-Dimension+Linear+Pull+Brake+Mount.aspx



Hallo bvarnfullagts,

danke für den Tipp 

Jetzt mußt Du mir nur noch erklären, wie man den Adapter befestigt 

Danke im voraus

raze


----------



## Raule83 (21. März 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten für Raule83:
> Der Verkäufer aus UK hat sich wie folgt gemeldet:
> _"I'm going to re list this item. It's just way too much trouble to
> send it to Germany. The post office has just turned me away
> ...



Das liegt da tatsächlich an der Post, dass die sich in UK quer stellen. Mein Bekannter schrieb mir:

now then
war der post - dia ham gesagt zu gross und ich muss zu ParcelForce da die mit groesseren packeten order auch 'fahrradrahmen' dienen

war bei ParcelForce - die ham gesagt das ich n karton brauche obwohl alles ordentlich verpackt war. die haben aber keine kartons und meinten - 'gege doch zu ToysRUS, pack das bike rein und wir schicken es ab'
so ... morgen gehe ich dann zu ToysRUS, hohle mir n karton und schicke es ab.
fingers crossed und alles is gut. sage dir morgen bescheid.


----------



## divergent! (21. März 2009)

ja die gute post....man kann auch probleme provozieren wo keine sind. da ist aber unsere post nicht viel besser. hab mal nen rr-lenker verschickt und so verpackt daß der karton die wülbung des lenkers hatte. 

zitat post: der ist nicht ekig, also sperrgut....+20

hab mich dann bedankt und habs mit hermes verschickt für 3,90.

die sind mitunter einfach selten blöd


----------



## tomasius (21. März 2009)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen! 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (21. März 2009)

Verdammt kleines Tequesta in sehr schöner Farbe: --> Klick

Und so eine Strebe hab ich an einem LTS noch nie gesehn.


----------



## Syborg (21. März 2009)

Und so eine Strebe hab ich an einem LTS noch nie gesehn.[/QUOTE]

Ist mir auch aufgefallen....

In der Beschreibung steht folgendes: _.....Desweiteren ist der Rahmen mehrfach am Hauptrahmen geschweißt( siehe Bilder)am Hinterbau ist an der Dämferaufnahme geschweißt worden...._

Sieht dennoch interessant aus


----------



## aggressor2 (21. März 2009)

Das hab ich doch glatt überlesen 
Sowas noch zu verkaufen....? Ich weiß ja nich...
Aber er sagt ja, dass er keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## dr.juggles (21. März 2009)

sieht aber geil "hardcore" aus...


----------



## divergent! (22. März 2009)

er will sich den schuh auch nicht anziehen dewnn er verkauft den rahmen für einen freund, dessen kumpel und so weiter.....ihr wisst der war im krieg und hatte nix, sein onkel kaufte den rahmen von nem russischen profi der ihn über die grenze durch seinen schwiegervater usw.......


----------



## aggressor2 (22. März 2009)

Das kommt mir bekannt vor: Klick
Das hatten wir doch schonmal vor ner ganzen Weile..

Stahl Avalanche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (22. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Das kommt mir bekannt vor: Klick
> Das hatten wir doch schonmal vor ner ganzen Weile..
> 
> Stahl Avalanche



1990 Team Avalanche in Blue Widow.  I had one just like it the year before I bought my Xizang.  Was a great riding bike. Tange Prestige frame.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. März 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> 1990 Team Avalanche in Blue Widow.  I had one just like it the year before I bought my Xizang.  Was a great riding bike. Tange Prestige frame.



Echt?! Das könnte ja ein Schnäppchen werden.
Sieht aber nach 20'' aus...verdammt


----------



## cleiende (23. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Echt?! Das könnte ja ein Schnäppchen werden.
> Sieht aber nach 20'' aus...verdammt



Richtig gesehen.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. März 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Richtig gesehen.



Ich wiederhol mich zwar, aber: VERDAMMT!
Neben einem alten Zaskar ist das das einzige, was mich noch richtig reizen würde.
Schade. Viel Glück an die Großen.

Edith: So ein altes Stahl GT reizt mich doch viel mehr, als eins aus Alu


----------



## Davidbelize (23. März 2009)

schönes grünes ava......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mens-Gt-Avala...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tofu1000 (24. März 2009)

Ein Zaskar. Recht günstig, aber mit Arbeit verbunden:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-Fra...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Davidbelize (24. März 2009)

sieht aber nicht nach nem L aus....


----------



## trinkdöner (25. März 2009)

und hier ein schönes NOS Tequesta

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-GT-Tequesta...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2009)

dem pfund sei dank ein schönes tequila sunrise........ mit tange 220 pfund mit spinner 125 pfund.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=55725


ich darf nicht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. März 2009)

dem pfund sei dank ein schönes tequila sunrise.........

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=55725


ich darf nicht. 

Und ich hab schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trinkdöner (25. März 2009)

David, dafür wird Deine Gabel heute verpackt...


----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2009)

yummi yummi.............


----------



## GTdanni (26. März 2009)

Und wenn jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt sich das Aero Edge bei ebay zu schnappen sollten wir nochmal drüber reden. 
Wir müssen uns ja nicht sinnlos hochbieten. 

Cu Danni  

P.S. Da würde dann ein Rage frei werden.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110367596212 

Wenn Du dieses meinst, Finger weg


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. März 2009)

Sorry, aber meiner Meinung nach passt das auch in den Vergewaltigungs Thread. Der Rahmen hat einen "unwiderstehlichen" Baumarkt Charme


----------



## aggressor2 (26. März 2009)

Das Edge?? Watt???


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. März 2009)

Wenn Ihr dieses meint



dann ja.
Steuerrohr und Oberrohr passen gar nicht zum Unterrohr (das hat dieses Baumarktfinish). Und nur weil es von GT ist muß es mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## aggressor2 (26. März 2009)

Stimmt schon, aber dann kennst du andere Baumarkträder als ich...


----------



## GTdanni (26. März 2009)

Ein Edge Aero ein Baumarktrad? 

Schonmal gut das Sassy rausfÃ¤llt, nun muss nurnoch die Tigerkralle aufgeben. 

Mehr als 1000â¬ biete ich eh nicht fÃ¼r so nen alten Baumarktrahmen. (Lach) 

Cu Danni 


P.S. Man sollte schon schneller als 25Km/h auf der kleinen RTF Runde fahren wenn man so ein Geschoss bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burschilan (26. März 2009)

Schade,
da mein ´94 Zaskar in vier Wochen endlich fertig ist, (Vieleicht ja noch für den Wettbewerb!) hatte ich mir eigentlich das Aero Edge als nächstes Projekt ausgesucht. 
Aber bei so viel Konkurenz und einer Frau die noch nichts von meiner Idee weis, bin ich schon jetzt raus!
Schaut das das schöne Stück ins Forum kommt!


----------



## GTdanni (26. März 2009)

Noch ist es nicht hier, ich bin da auch eher realistisch. 

Das Ding ist nun 10 Jahre alt (oder älter) und sicher sackschwer, da ist man schon am überlegen wieviel man nun genau ausgibt. 

Cu Danni 


P.S Meine Frau weiß auch noch nichts vom evtl. neuen Rad.


----------



## versus (26. März 2009)

ich habe das aero-edge damals in dem legendären laden in frankreich auch in händen gehalten (in rot und dem blaugrünirgendwas von oben). es ist toll! 
allerdings kam es mir tatsächlich nicht wirklich leicht vor und um die aerodynamik sinnvoll einzusetzen, sollte man sich wohl eher über 30km/h bewegen ;-)


----------



## Davidbelize (26. März 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> P.S Meine Frau weiß auch noch nichts vom evtl. neuen Rad.




meine frau weiß das ich mir dieses rad nicht kaufen würde.


not my cup of tea


----------



## Davidbelize (28. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/alluminium-GT-ra...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/alluminium-GT-ra...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318




Wie dreist/bescheuert muss man sein!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2009)

Zaskar in 18'' und hellem blau


----------



## Kruko (28. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Zaskar in 18'' und hellem blau



Ist es ein Zaskar?? Wenn ich mir die Gussets so anschaue, ist der Rahmen vor 96 produziert worden. Und zu der Zeit waren alle Zaskars BB oder eloxiert. Das Blau erinnert mich auch sehr an meinen Terramoto. Schön wäre es, wenn man den Oberrohrabschluss vernünftig erkennen würde.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Zaskar in 18'' und hellem blau





für mich hat das teil eindeutig eine gebogene endkappe.



ps: es gibt heut bestimmt noch ein foto gt-heinis terramoto.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2009)

Also das mit der Endkappe klingt plausibel, aber drauf wetten würd ich nicht.
Hab nicht wirklich drauf geachtet, nur mal schnell die Endkappe beäugt und für gerade befunden.
Bei der Rahmengröße war ich mir eh nicht sicher, weil mir das dritte Dreieck recht groß erscheint...


----------



## dr.juggles (28. März 2009)

nach ink-blue oder türkis sieht er mir nicht aus. andere blautöne gabs ja dann eh erst ab 96.


----------



## Oggynator (28. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-kit-mit-G...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

1 23 Stunden!


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2009)

Oggynator schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-kit-mit-G...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 1â¬ 23 Stunden!



 Maaan...ich dachte ich kann mir in Ruhe den Vorbau und das Innenlager sichern, aber neee....



Edith: Zack hastes hier gezeigt, Oggynator, 3 Gebote mehr. Verdammt.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. März 2009)

sorry ot aber ich wusste nich wohin mit meiner frage.







das ist ein rts aus dem gt verkaufsforum.
er schreibt mit maßen das es ein 19er ist.
ich glaube auf dem foto ein 18er zu sehen.
was ist es nun?


----------



## oldman (28. März 2009)

achtung, es sind noch 20th anniversary zaskars zu haben, wahrscheinlich die letzten 10 stück!!!!
schnell zugreifen bevor sie weg sind!

http://cgi.ebay.de/RAR-GT-ZASKAR-20...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


sorry, aber das musste jetzt sein...


----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2009)

Aber nicht für den Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (28. März 2009)

Und nur in "Kindergröße"


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. März 2009)

Titan für Größe Leute, da werde ich doch mal mein Glück versuchen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260384764372
Und ein XCR für die Nordlichter
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330317908555

Ich werde bei beiden mal mein Glück versuchen, das Edge für mich und das XCR für meine Frau


----------



## Davidbelize (29. März 2009)

der ebay-schnapper für mich heut abend.......kein gt





Rahmen: Firma Gleiss, Top-Verarbeitung.

Ein Rahmenbauer aus Pattensen, Deutschland, siehe bitte auch Infos auf dessen Homepage, gleiss-rahmenbau, schwarz, Pulverbeschichtung.
Konifizierte Rohre, bemerkenswerter Monostay-Hinterbau, sehr schöne Ausfallenden.
Am Rahmen lassen sich zwei Flaschenhalter (mit dabei), ein Spritzschutz am Unterrohr und ein Schutz gegen Kettenklemmer (mit dabei, Eigenbau) montieren.
Gabel: Rock Shox, Judy XC
Schaltung: Shimano XTR 8-fach
Bremsen: Magura HS32, Jubiläumsmodell, gefräste und eloxierte Bremshebel mit Stahlflexleitungen, adp-Karbonbooster
Vorbau: Race Face, Ahead
Lenker: Profile, Bio-Grips
Sattelstüze: Syncros 42 cm
Sattel: Flite, Transalp
Kurbel: Race Face, XTR-Kettenblätter
Pedale: Ritchey, Klickpedal
Tretlager: Edco
Steuersatz: Chris King
Laufräder: DT-Hügi Naben, Mavic Keramik Felge hinten, Mavic SUB hinten, DT Speichen und Alu-Speichennippel, XT-Kassette. Schnellspanner vorn Ritchey, hinten Stahl.
Reifen: Ritchey Speedmax 2.0
Es wurden viele Aluschrauben verbaut.





selbst schuld wenn man den rahmenbauer nicht nennt.


----------



## Exekuhtot (29. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> der schnapper für mich heut abend.......kein gt
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...83%09&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> selbst schuld wenn man den rahmenbauer nicht nennt.



Netter Fang für den Kurs echt geschenkt


----------



## kingmoe (30. März 2009)

Ein Schnapper ist es vor allem deshalb, weil Carsten *gar keine Rahmen mehr baut,* sondern nur noch pulvert und höchstens Reparaturen durchführt.


----------



## hoeckle (30. März 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ein Schnapper ist es vor allem deshalb, weil Carsten *gar keine Rahmen mehr baut,* sondern nur noch pulvert und höchstens Reparaturen durchführt.


 

hmm, im november hat der kollege bei suicycle noch behauptet, deren rahmen kämen von gleiss....


----------



## ds1 (30. März 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Und nur in "Kindergröße"



wiggle ist gut sortiert in den Größen (L) und (XL), wenn man der page glauben darf. Der Preis ist auch realistisch.


----------



## Diggler (31. März 2009)

braucht noch jemand einen "Zasker" Rahmen?? Hier ist die Gelegenheit:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-schoener-GT-Zasker-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ320354102109QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item320354102109&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## colombo (31. März 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


> braucht noch jemand einen "Zasker" Rahmen?? Hier ist die Gelegenheit:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-schoener-GT-Zasker-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ320354102109QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item320354102109&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Scheint aber nen runden Oberrohrabschluss zu haben oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (31. März 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> hmm, im november hat der kollege bei suicycle noch behauptet, deren rahmen kämen von gleiss....



Würde mich wundern, Möglichkeiten:

1. Carsten baut noch, aber nicht für Privatkunden
2. Der Mensch von Suicycle meinte die Beschichtung
3. Carsten hat allen Anfragen nur aus Spaß abgesagt - glaube ich nicht
4. Carsten baut *wieder*

Hm 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4568866&postcount=5


----------



## oldman (31. März 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern, Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1. Carsten baut noch, aber nicht für Privatkunden
> 2. Der Mensch von Suicycle meinte die Beschichtung
> ...



tippe auf punkt 2 in kombination mit den ueblichen halbwahrheiten, die man/frau gerne hinzudichtet.


----------



## Melnibone (31. März 2009)

Demnächst kommt Nachwuchs:


----------



## tofu1000 (31. März 2009)

Ein cooler Hobel!:

http://cgi.ebay.com/52cm-Gt-Track-b...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Davidbelize (31. März 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ein cooler Hobel!:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/52cm-Gt-Track-b...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318





passt echt super zu deinem TRANSPORTER.........


----------



## tofu1000 (31. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> passt echt super zu deinem TRANSPORTER.........



 Stimmt! Aber ich würde noch nen schönen gelben Kore draufschrauben und gelbe Decals draufbappern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (31. März 2009)

das erste gebrauchte re-issue das ich zum verkauf sehe................

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290306832347

bei dem pfund kurs.......naaaaa                                    .....nee


----------



## kingmoe (1. April 2009)

Melnibone schrieb:


> Demnächst kommt Nachwuchs:



Schnäppchen, auch, wenn die Zusammenstellung ziemlich wirr ist.

Gut, dass ich geheilt bin, ich hätte das sonst auch noch gekauft.
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Melnibone (1. April 2009)

@kingmoe

ja, danke, den werde ich haben. bei dem preis konnte ich nicht widerstehen, auch wenn ich nicht grad der klassische strassenfahrer bin. aber in bb sieht es einfach zu schööön aus, finde ich. und dann und wann werd ich es schon fahren.
bekomme nur langsam platzprobleme...


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2009)

Melnibone schrieb:


> bekomme nur langsam platzprobleme...



Du darfst gerne ein paar Räder zu mir auslagern


----------



## GTdanni (1. April 2009)

Nun hab ich über Ostern was zu tun ........... 



Cu Danni


----------



## dr.juggles (2. April 2009)

ink blau   leider mal wieder rießig  ich kotze...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Schuhe...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## versus (2. April 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Nun hab ich über Ostern was zu tun ...........
> 
> 
> 
> Cu Danni



ÄÄÄROOO? glückwunsch und viel spass beim basteln


----------



## Syborg (2. April 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ink blau   leider mal wieder rießig  ich kotze...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Schuhe...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



liegts an der Schuh- oder an der Rahmengröße


----------



## dr.juggles (2. April 2009)

witzisch witzisch ...


----------



## aggressor2 (3. April 2009)

gutes angebot im bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/179198


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (3. April 2009)

Sehr schön, und zu meinem Glück kein Versand
http://cgi.ebay.com/1995-GT-CRESTLI...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## cleiende (3. April 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sehr schön, und zu meinem Glück kein Versand
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1995-GT-CRESTLI...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



Nicht Alles wo GT draufsteht glänzt.
Wenn Tandem dann Santana oder Cannondale. Die sind wenigstens halbwegs steif.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. April 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nicht Alles wo GT draufsteht glänzt.
> Wenn Tandem dann Santana oder Cannondale. Die sind wenigstens halbwegs steif.




GT's US based Riteway distributors sold these Crestline tandems but they never had a GT decal on them or said they were made by GT.  One year they did have a Dyno decal on them.  The only thing GT about them was that GT owned the distributor that warehoused them.  The only true GT branded tandems were the Quatrefoil tandems in the GT line from 1990-1993 and they few rare one off tandems like the LTS tandem and a few others that they made.  I saw a full aluminum Zaskar "like" tandem when at GT back in 1992.  Wish I knew who has it.


----------



## Davidbelize (4. April 2009)

na wer hat den hier ein blaues zassi gesucht?
das teil ist auch neu und zugegeben echt schön.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160326048498&rvr_id=


und dieses 18er zaskar steht in berlin zum verkauf.
wer interesse hat kann sich ja mal melden............. solange ich noch überlege............................


----------



## aggressor2 (4. April 2009)

kleines teqila sunrise: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-GT-KARAKORAM...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (4. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> kleines teqila sunrise: http://cgi.ebay.de/FOCUS-RAVEN-ROOKIE-MTB_W0QQitemZ250397019754QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






junger mann das ist ein link zu einem focus.........


----------



## aggressor2 (4. April 2009)

ach du kacke...
schon berichtigt


----------



## dr.juggles (4. April 2009)

@davidbelize

das blaue ist leider ein 18". 
und bei dem berliner hätte ich am rahmen interesse, wird er aber nur komplett verkaufen?
wie kommst du darauf das es ein 18"er ist? der rote ist doch ersichtlich 16" - verlänger mal das oberrohr, das geht ganz klar in den reifen...
mfg


----------



## Davidbelize (4. April 2009)

nur komplett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (4. April 2009)

das rote ist aber echt schick.....aber habt ihr bei dem focus mal die geile lenkerüberhöhung gesehen...mmhhhuuuaaaaa.....gibs zu alex du spielst auch mit dem gedanken rückenschonender unterwegs zu sein


----------



## aggressor2 (4. April 2009)

nützt ja eh nix, wenn ich versuche mich zu rechtfertigen
also lass ichs gleich bleiben


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. April 2009)

Für den GT-Fan der sonst schon alles hat
http://cgi.ebay.com/old-school-GT-6...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:2|294:50


----------



## GT-Hinterland (9. April 2009)

ACHTUNG:

GT Xizang Nachbau ich glaub ich Spinne!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Xizang-Nachba...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. April 2009)

NOT....a Xizang that's for sure!


----------



## tofu1000 (9. April 2009)

Hmm.... An welche Geschichten bzw. welchen User erinnert mich der Rahmen und der Anzeigentext? 


GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> ACHTUNG:
> 
> GT Xizang Nachbau ich glaub ich Spinne!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Xizang-Nachbau-Titan-Rahmen-aus-dem-UK_W0QQitemZ260391189934QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item260391189934&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melnibone (9. April 2009)

Oh nein... bitte nicht schon wieder!   
Das er es aber auch immer wieder versucht.


----------



## tofu1000 (9. April 2009)

Wer weiß welche Wege die Rahmen inzwischen schon hinter sich gebracht haben und aus welcher Hand dieser inzwischen kommt. 
Aber leider gibts ja zumindest von einem, den vermutlich fast jeder hier mit diesen Kosmonautenrahmen in Verbindung bringt, nichts mehr in diesem Kino zu lesen....


*hüstel* schrieb:


> .............Falls ich doch einmal mich im Forum verirren sollte - dann jedenfalls nicht deshalb, um etwas zu schreiben...........
> *hüstel*


----------



## Ketterechts (9. April 2009)

Hallo David - dein Posteingang ist voll

Was soll den das rote Zaskar aus Berlin kosten ? Sieht ja wirklich schick aus 

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Davidbelize (9. April 2009)

NEVER ENDING STORY ich glaubs ja nicht.


----------



## versus (9. April 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wer weiß welche Wege die Rahmen inzwischen schon hinter sich gebracht haben und aus welcher Hand dieser inzwischen kommt.
> Aber leider gibts ja zumindest von einem, den vermutlich fast jeder hier mit diesen Kosmonautenrahmen in Verbindung bringt, nichts mehr in diesem Kino zu lesen....



echt toll:
"Ober- und Unterrohr sind noch extrem dickwandig und weisen sogar noch winzige Poren auf."

mensch, vielleicht sollte man doch schnell zugreifen, bevor die rohre wieder dünner und die poren verschwinden. und so einen porigen rahmen wollte ich eigentlich schon immer haben... :kotz:
und bitte einfach *den* namen nicht erwähnen, bevor sich graf rotz doch wieder herab lässt und uns mit seinem geseier beehrt


----------



## Davidbelize (9. April 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hallo David - dein Posteingang ist voll
> 
> Was soll den das rote Zaskar aus Berlin kosten ? Sieht ja wirklich schick aus
> 
> Gruss Benjamin



hast post




david


----------



## tofu1000 (9. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> echt toll:
> "Ober- und Unterrohr sind noch extrem dickwandig und weisen sogar noch winzige Poren auf."
> 
> mensch, vielleicht sollte man doch schnell zugreifen, bevor die rohre wieder dünner und die poren verschwinden. und so einen porigen rahmen wollte ich eigentlich schon immer haben... :kotz:
> und bitte einfach *den* namen nicht erwähnen, bevor sich graf rotz doch wieder herab lässt und uns mit seinem geseier beehrt



Ich bitte um Verzeihung - ich habe es geändert...   Aber ich habe mich wirklich köstlich amüsiert! 
Die zunehmende Dünnwandigkeit kommt wahrscheinlich von den vielen Händen, durch die der Rahmen schon gegangen ist: Matt, glänzend, matt, glänzend, matt.... Oder frei nach Mr. Myagi: auftragen, polieren, auftragen...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> na wer hat den hier ein blaues zassi gesucht?
> das teil ist auch neu und zugegeben echt schön.
> 
> 
> ...



David...you can take off the bike license...it's not 1999 anymore.


----------



## tune-toni (10. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> :kotz:und bitte einfach *den* namen nicht erwähnen, bevor sich graf rotz doch wieder herab lässt und uns mit seinem geseier beehrt



Da bessert sich der grafohnenamen mal wieder seine schmächtige Beamtenrente aus dem Hochschuldienst auf. Wenn das Geschäft weiter so gut läuft, gibt es zum Jubiläumstag eine Neuauflage des Klassikers und "Siggi und Heinz" fluten mal wieder die Kammer in der Kunstschlosserei an der Straße mit Blick zum Rhein...

Ach ja, das warme Wetter ist nichts für den hohen Blutdruck !!!


----------



## dr.juggles (10. April 2009)

sehr schönes 95er avalanche in originalzustand in 14,5"  

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-bal...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (11. April 2009)

tune-toni schrieb:


> Da bessert sich der grafohnenamen mal wieder seine schmächtige Beamtenrente aus dem Hochschuldienst auf. Wenn das Geschäft weiter so gut läuft, gibt es zum Jubiläumstag eine Neuauflage des Klassikers und "Siggi und Heinz" fluten mal wieder die Kammer in der Kunstschlosserei an der Straße mit Blick zum Rhein...
> 
> Ach ja, das warme Wetter ist nichts für den hohen Blutdruck !!!




Hallo,

auch wenn ich immer noch automatisch zu den Betablockern greife, wenn ein von den im Weltall geschweisten Titangeschwüren zum Verkauf angeboten wird, hatte die Geschichte für mich ein gutes Ende:

Ich habe einen echten XIZANG. Yep, und der nimmt langsam Formen an!

Und zu den Geschäftspraktiken gibt es eins zu sagen:

Auch der Judas hat seinen Lohn bekommen.


Ein schönes Osterfest wünsche ich der netten GT-Gemeinde

raze


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. April 2009)

hat GT nen neues Fully??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320358271338&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## dr.juggles (12. April 2009)

ja modelname "großer trottel" - also der es als gt kauft


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. April 2009)

Ist es ein Gt oder nicht?
Der Rahmenform und der Hinteren U-Brake nach ja, aber die Dekals?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Schoenes-Mountai...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318
ist zumindest nicht als GT eingestellt.


----------



## aggressor2 (13. April 2009)

die ausfaller und der übergang von sattelstrebe und oberrohr sehn mir nich sehr nach gt aus.


----------



## gtbiker (13. April 2009)

Ist definitiv keins! Die Schrottbuden fahren zu Haufe im gleichen Design durch die Städte.....
Gruß


----------



## divergent! (14. April 2009)

sagt mal bin ich blind...aber der schreibt auch sein rad sei grün


----------



## tomasius (21. April 2009)

NOS!  LTS 300$ oder best offer!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-GT-LTS-1-fu...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

NOS!  RTS 300$ oder best offer!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-GT-RTS-full...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## dr.juggles (21. April 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> NOS!  LTS 300$ oder best offer!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-GT-LTS-1-fu...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...





wow das lts ist ja ein schnapper 
wenns 16" wäre würd ich sofort zuschlagen 
18" gefällt es mir nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (21. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160329149313&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

der würde auch nach DE versenden. für £40 with insurance..


----------



## dr.juggles (22. April 2009)

ja ich weiß 
bin ich dran


----------



## Raule83 (22. April 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wow das lts ist ja ein schnapper
> wenns 16" wäre würd ich sofort zuschlagen
> 18" gefällt es mir nicht so.



er mag auch nicht nach außerhalb verschicken


----------



## alecszaskar (22. April 2009)

GT or not GT?

Mountainbike, Damen, GT, HOCHWERTIG! Sonderlackierung!!
 

Ob sich das mit dem Radstand fahren lässt?


----------



## maatik (22. April 2009)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> GT or not GT?
> 
> Mountainbike, Damen, GT, HOCHWERTIG! Sonderlackierung!!
> 
> ...




Diese A(u)ktion ist ein Witz!  Nicht zu fassen was da alles steht


----------



## aggressor2 (22. April 2009)

> Da es ein Privatverkauf ist keine Garantie, Rücknahme, Umtausch, Gewährleistung, alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, Irrtum vorbehalten!




Ich will ihm ja nix unterstellen, aber das kommt mir etwas 'professionell' vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trinkdöner (22. April 2009)

Ich schreibe den Leuten in solchen Fällen dann immer, wie sie darauf kommen, das das Rad vom Hersteller XY sein soll.
Wenn das mehrere so machen, fühlt sich der Verkäufer meistens gedrängt, noch nachträglich was dazu in die Auktion zu schreiben ...


----------



## dr.juggles (22. April 2009)

Raule83 schrieb:


> er mag auch nicht nach außerhalb verschicken




es gibt ja nette leute hier im forum aus den usa die das machen würden...
preis für nos ist echt gut, aber die 18"er mit dem waagerechten oberrohr sind nicht mein ding obwohl von der größe her passend 

@raule, ich weiß da aber jemand auis der nähe von bielefeld der würde einen nos 96er lts rahmen in 18" ball burnished für 380 euro verkaufen!
wenn du den usa rahmen nimmst und porto und zoll dazurechnest kommst du da auch fast hin.
wenn der bielefelder ein 16"er wäre hätte ich schon zugeschnappt.


----------



## DeepStar23 (22. April 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ja ich weiß
> bin ich dran



sieht man.. Glückwunsch..


----------



## Raule83 (23. April 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @raule, ich weiß da aber jemand auis der nähe von bielefeld der würde einen nos 96er lts rahmen in 18" ball burnished für 380 euro verkaufen!
> wenn du den usa rahmen nimmst und porto und zoll dazurechnest kommst du da auch fast hin.
> wenn der bielefelder ein 16"er wäre hätte ich schon zugeschnappt.



mit komplett bb kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden. aber trotzdem danke für die info!


----------



## tofu1000 (28. April 2009)

Gut erhaltenes Zebra:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-KLASSIKER-RET...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (28. April 2009)

schönes gelbes 16er pantera für 50 pfund.


http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=58431



schwarzes police zaskar für 199 dollar or offer.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270379563242


----------



## Davidbelize (29. April 2009)

shit foto aber könnte was schönes sein.....................

http://berlin.kijiji.de/c-Auto-Rad-Boot-Fahrr-der-GT-ZASKAR-LIMITED-EDITION-W0QQAdIdZ122120642


----------



## TigersClaw (29. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> shit foto aber könnte was schönes sein.....................
> 
> http://berlin.kijiji.de/c-Auto-Rad-Boot-Fahrr-der-GT-ZASKAR-LIMITED-EDITION-W0QQAdIdZ122120642



...gewesen sein, es ist bereits verkauft.


----------



## Bursar (29. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170325412189

Von wann ist der Rahmen? Noch made in USA?


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. April 2009)

Das ist ein Aggressor, die wurden nie in USA gefertigt. Ist Taiwanware.
Bei den Alumodelle untere Skala.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alecszaskar (29. April 2009)

dafür hat der Frankfurter aber ein Tommasini Rahmenset in einer anderen Auktion.
Davor kann man ja auch mal warnen


----------



## divergent! (30. April 2009)

schönes tt rad, aber teurer versand:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Vengeance-TT...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

ps: ich will mir nächstes jahr ein rr aufbauen. hat zufällig jemand geo daten vom gt edge bzw kann mir 1,70 ,77cm schrittlänge da ne größe empfehlen ( denk 52cm dürfte passen )


----------



## cleiende (30. April 2009)

was den teuren Versand angeht:
60 USD gehen mindestens fürs Paket drauf. Und nicht jeder sieht seine Zeit fürs Karton besorgen, Packen, zur Post fahren als kostenfrei an. Kann ich zumindest begrenzt nachvollziehen.
Und reden kann man mit den Knaben meist auch. Ich rufe die durchaus mal an und das hilft ungemein.


----------



## hoeckle (30. April 2009)

die beiden sind aber die wesentlich interesanteren ....!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-National-Track-frame-Yamaguchi-3rensho-pista-fixie_W0QQitemZ230339476047QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item230339476047&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

und


http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-National-Tea...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## trinkdöner (30. April 2009)

sehr sehr schick!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Mai 2009)

Was seltenes

Richocet Trail Rahmen
http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-school-GT-r...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50

26" GT BMX Cruiser
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Old-Sch...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50

Corrado
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Corr...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## hoeckle (2. Mai 2009)

da bin ich, nach meinem zürichaufenthalt heute, definitiv raus.....






hoeckle schrieb:


> die beiden sind aber die wesentlich interesanteren ....!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-National-Tra...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> ...


----------



## DeepStar23 (5. Mai 2009)

sehr,sehr schön... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320367646326


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Mai 2009)

Im Classic Bikes Basar sind 2 VHS von HJ Rey

-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396993 <-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (6. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=360107081302

die hab ich grade gekauft...


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Mai 2009)

hier mal ein carbonlenker der wirklich zu einem lts oder sts passt...


http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=59576


----------



## Oggynator (6. Mai 2009)

mir zu klein...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountenbike-W...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## divergent! (8. Mai 2009)

für die lachgassüchtigen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-GT-LTS-2-fu...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-GT-XCR-1000...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

schnapper ausm bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/184540/cat/53

und ich hab grad kein geld


----------



## versus (8. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> schnapper ausm bikemarkt:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/184540/cat/53
> 
> und ich hab grad kein geld



 mahaaaannn... bitte nicht solche sachen posten!
ich habe mir doch kufverbot für dieses jahr erteilt. tequila sunrise ist allerdings nach team scream mein lieblingsdekor


----------



## divergent! (8. Mai 2009)

naja ich könnte ja aber dann fällt pfingsten für mich flach.......

so ein ärger wenn man mal woanders sucht weil grad langeweile herrscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (8. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> schnapper ausm bikemarkt:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/184540/cat/53
> 
> und ich hab grad kein geld



toll...warum nen monat zu spät??
oder soll ich doch?


----------



## divergent! (8. Mai 2009)

ja bitte kauf du den mal. ich komme dann ende juni mal nach jena und geb dir das geld weil ich den rahmen dann mitnehme


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Mai 2009)

ach nee...mit meinem brückenstein bin ich glücklich. da werf ich mein geld lieber diesem in den rachen


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Mai 2009)

das ist er auf jeden fall wert.....

und auch noch mit scheibenbremsaufnahme....


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-96-18Zoll...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


SNAP


----------



## moitrich (10. Mai 2009)

Ein LTS-1 in 16".
Leider in UK und der Verkäufer möchte nicht ins Ausland versenden.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-16-inch-full-suspension-frame_W0QQitemZ250421602477QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item250421602477&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## DeepStar23 (10. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190305106904

is das hier gelandet??


----------



## divergent! (11. Mai 2009)

sehr schön:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rah...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

keine ahnung ob selten oder gut:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-GT-Palomar-...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/lightly-used-GT...s?hash=item1e55063e76&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Mai 2009)

ich will ja kein titan aber vielleicht jemand anderer.........

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...76%09&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

hier finger weg......das hat ne downhillbremse mit u-turn und die brauche ich...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...18%09&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Tiensy (13. Mai 2009)

*SOFORT-KAUF LTS fuer 135$...*

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-aluminum...6|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Mai 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *SOFORT-KAUF LTS fuer 135$...*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-aluminum...6|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50




das is doch nie und nimmer ein 19"er 

mh ich könnte schwach werden bei dem 16"er...aber ich will doch ein Turner ohne Gary als nächstes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (13. Mai 2009)

ich würde sagen 14,5 zoll hat das lts.


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Mai 2009)

vorsicht die wirtschaftskrise macht vor titan auch nicht halt........

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250419865376&rvr_id=&mfe=alert


----------



## Tiensy (13. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> vorsicht die wirtschaftskrise macht vor titan auch nicht halt........
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250419865376&rvr_id=&mfe=alert



Egal wo der gelandet ist. Das war mal ein Schnapper...


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Mai 2009)

ausser SELTEN muss man dazu nichts sagen..

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


den darf ich doch nicht weil ja zaskar schon vertreten ist.
der typ wohnt aber 400m von mir entfernt und ich hatte schon einen termin mit ihm vereinbart.
falls hier jemand an dem zaskar der ersten generation interesse hat,dem könnte ich vorschlagen es abzuholen und zu versenden.
könnte ein schnäppchen werden weil er ja nicht versendet.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sacat=See-All-Categories&_naf=1&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## DeepStar23 (13. Mai 2009)

Das Richter ist ein Traum.. Das stand damals bei unserem GT-Händler..
Und ich träumend davor.. =)


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> vorsicht die wirtschaftskrise macht vor titan auch nicht halt........
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250419865376&rvr_id=&mfe=alert



Mann! Ich habe mir inzwischen schon abgewöhnt, die Dinger zu beobachten - mit der fatalen Begründung, dass sie ja eh nicht in meiner Preiskategorie landen....  Aber schiet drop! Erstmal Stahl.



Davidbelize schrieb:


> den darf ich doch nicht weil ja zaskar schon vertreten ist.
> der typ wohnt aber 400m von mir entfernt und ich hatte schon einen termin mit ihm vereinbart.
> falls hier jemand an dem zaskar der ersten generation interesse hat,dem könnte ich vorschlagen es abzuholen und zu versenden.
> könnte ein schnäppchen werden weil er ja nicht versendet.
> ...



Falls sich jemand erbarmt hätte ich Interesse an der Kurbel......


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2009)

das richter MUSS ja wohl zu uns und der sk ist völlig in ordnung!

also wer schlägt zu?


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Mai 2009)

@ versus....der rahmen ist rot. ich glaube wegen dir traut sich keiner.


----------



## hoeckle (13. Mai 2009)

volker, dir fehlt das doch auch noch... los,los... danach kannst ja fsk12 vermelden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @ versus....der rahmen ist rot. ich glaube wegen dir traut sich keiner.



als ob ich das nicht gesehen hätte 
nur zu, ich willkanndarfsoll nicht 



hoeckle schrieb:


> volker, dir fehlt das doch auch noch... los,los... danach kannst ja fsk12 vermelden...



 nee, nee, neeee...


----------



## hoeckle (13. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> als ob ich das nicht gesehen hätte
> nur zu, ich willkanndarfsoll nicht
> 
> 
> ...


 

darfst es auch mal streicheln kommen....


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Mai 2009)

Man versus das ist ein GT_RICHTER 8.0 also ein ferrari-erdbeben und nicht irgend ein stahlrad aus dem baumarkt.


----------



## zaskar-le (13. Mai 2009)

na, wer war's? 

[edit: beantwortet/immer diese vielen offenen Browserfenster...]


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Mai 2009)

huch ging ja schnell.................

somit wären es 4 im forum. 

hoeckle wars.....

da könnte man ja glatt ein richter-treffen machen.


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> darfst es auch mal streicheln kommen....



   

danke für die erlösung - also sowohl meine, als auch die des richters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (13. Mai 2009)

jetzt ist ber definitiv schluss, nachdem der jr. auch versorgt ist (kommt bald ein neuer aufbauthread) und die kleene ja auch nix richtiges hat...


wie war das volker, therapiegruppe... besser aber addictmarketplace...


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Mai 2009)

Meine Güte, bei dem nervösen Zeigefinger möchte ich mich nicht mit dir duellieren...  Glückwunsch! 
Und:
























Ja, ja..... Schluss.....


----------



## Deleted 5247 (14. Mai 2009)

GT XCR in Bremen für 300,- EUR - nicht die beste Ausstattung, aber hat sicher Potential.

GT Continuum für 80,- EUR aus Hannover - schon etwas älter die Anzeige, daher vermutlich schon verkauft.


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> wie war das volker, therapiegruppe... besser aber addictmarketplace...



manchmal frage ich mich echt, ob das noch passion, oder schon obsession ist...


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Mai 2009)

4 Richter?
Welche den?


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> den darf ich doch nicht weil ja zaskar schon vertreten ist.
> der typ wohnt aber 400m von mir entfernt und ich hatte schon einen termin mit ihm vereinbart.
> falls hier jemand an dem zaskar der ersten generation interesse hat,dem könnte ich vorschlagen es abzuholen und zu versenden.
> könnte ein schnäppchen werden weil er ja nicht versendet.
> ...




habs mir heut angeschaut und es sah zum weinen aus.
aber unter der ganzen dreckspatina war ein schönes ur-zaskar.
teile die der verkäufer nicht erwähnt hat sind die syncros crank o matics und die sehr schöne campa u-brake.
was er leider auch nicht erwähnt hat is ne delle am oberrohr durch lenkereinschlag.
er hat mir auch vorgeschlagen die auktion abzubrechen wenn ich ihm gleich 600 euro für das bike gebe.   






@ vvvvvvveeeeeeerrrrrrrsssssuuuusss

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320369071245


----------



## alecszaskar (14. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> 4 Richter?
> Welche den?



94er Richter
Originalzustand - aber nicht mehr lange


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> habs mir heut angeschaut und es sah zum weinen aus.
> aber unter der ganzen dreckspatina war ein schönes ur-zaskar.
> teile die der verkäufer nicht erwähnt hat sind die syncros crank o matics und die sehr schöne campa u-brake.
> was er leider auch nicht erwähnt hat is ne delle am oberrohr durch lenkereinschlag.
> ...



Aber es sind IBs dran, oder?

Und zu den Naben: Die sind soo schee!  Irjendwann...

Das hier ist für die Straßen...:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nalini-GT-Cycling-Jersey-Padded-Shorts_W0QQitemZ180356641831QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Cycling_Clothing?hash=item180356641831&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## cleiende (15. Mai 2009)

Grummel....warum nur in der Kindergröße? Den passenden Rahmen hab ich ja nun.


----------



## versus (15. Mai 2009)

so ein bisschen wurstpellenstyle ist auf dem renner doch ganz schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (15. Mai 2009)

Schuft!
Ich bin noch nicht das Michelinmännchen.


----------



## oldman (16. Mai 2009)

moin, hier mal was ganz leckeres: GT Hadley Disc Naben (die ollen 4 Loch Geschwuere) als LRS inklusive der passenden Formula Bremse und 4 Loch Scheiben!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-GT-HUBS-MA...ryZ58089QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der Preis ist etwas unrealistisch. Wenn man sich mit dem Menschen einigen koennte, empfehle ich: kaufen, Bremse an irgendeinen Classicschlumpf verticken (die kaufen alles, muss nur alt sein) und ne echte Bremse anstöpseln.
Hatte ja mal einen Nabensatz neu einspeichen lassen - göttlich. Das VR fahr ich jetzt am Singlespeed Psyclone, das HR werde ich der Discfelge berauben und dann an`s Psyclone packen!

also, tickert mal den Ami an, vielleicht wird er vernuneftig und rueckt den Kram fuer 200-250$ raus, dann lohnt es sich.


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Mai 2009)

sehr schönes weisses zaskar,nur leider ein bisschen weit weg...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270391575562


----------



## divergent! (16. Mai 2009)

naja aber ist doch jetzt nix besonderes, kann man bestimmt auch so bei gt händler kaufen oder?


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Mai 2009)

jedesgtistwasbesonderes


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-classic...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Oggynator (16. Mai 2009)

das gabs ja hier auch gerade http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountenbike-W...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Tiensy (17. Mai 2009)

Schoen und teuer... *(GT STS XCR 1000 / Groesse S)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-XCR-1000...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## divergent! (17. Mai 2009)

Oggynator schrieb:


> das gabs ja hier auch gerade http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountenbike-W...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50





richtig, und ich habs nicht bekommen und versenden wollte er auch nicht...egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oggynator (17. Mai 2009)

na hermes holt ja auch ab. Da muss der nix machen.


----------



## divergent! (17. Mai 2009)

ist auch egal, verstah daß nur immer nicht. radladen-box-dpd.

fertig


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Mai 2009)

Der war vor 2-3 Wochen schon mal drin, hat wohl nicht genug gebracht (pusching)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-GT-RT...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Mai 2009)

einmalige gelegenheit ein GT ZASKAR LTS......steht sogar auf dem rahmen..



http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LTS-18...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## colombo (18. Mai 2009)

so wer wohnt in Paderborn , das könnte günstig werden...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS_W0QQitemZ...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## trinkdöner (18. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht kann ich meine Schwester überreden es abzuholen, kann es aber erst im Juni mit nach Frankfurt nehmen und verpacken/verschicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StylesDavis (18. Mai 2009)

colombo schrieb:


> so wer wohnt in Paderborn , das könnte günstig werden...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS_W0QQitemZ...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



Das aber nen 18" oder??


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Mai 2009)

colombo schrieb:


> so wer wohnt in Paderborn , das könnte günstig werden...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS_W0QQitemZ...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50




meine freundin fährt am 7 juni von berlin ins sauerland via paderborn.


----------



## Ketterechts (20. Mai 2009)

Titan in Deutschland - http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-edel-GT-Ti...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:2|294:50 -


----------



## kathoz (21. Mai 2009)

keine akution aber hier gibts zur zeit ein karakoram elite
http://wellmann-bikes.de/angebote2/gebrauchte.php


----------



## divergent! (22. Mai 2009)

verdammtes pfingsten. wenns schön ist bin ich aufm festival, wenns schlecht ist würde das wohl anstehen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de


verdammt verdammt


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Mai 2009)

ist das ein avalanche das als zaskar verkauft wird....?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-MTB...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## marc077 (22. Mai 2009)

Cool. Mein Zaskar ist auch ein 1193er


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Mai 2009)

Wieso?
Flaches Oberrohrende und 6061 Alu, sollte doch sehr für ein Zaskar sprechen


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Mai 2009)

für mich sieht das nach einer abgerundeten endkappe aus?


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Mai 2009)

sorry dp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo, hier etwas für Titan Liebhaber

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Polis...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/L-K-NOW-GT-XIZA...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und noch ein Edge

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-GT-EDGE-Ti...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Leider alle zu groß und noch lange nicht in meinem Bugde...spare spare


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> für mich sieht das nach einer abgerundeten endkappe aus?



david putz mal deine brille, die endkappe ist doch ganz klar flach.
beim avalanche war die biegung so stark das würdest du locker erkennen.
außerdem hatten die avalanche andere stanzungen der rahmennummern und einen blauen 7005er sitzrohraufkleber...handmade in usa alcoa 6061T6 ist zaskar.
1193.... hab ich auch zwei.

grüße


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Mai 2009)

gut werd mich um meine augen oder nen neuen bildschirm kümmern. 

und son aufkleber hat keine ahnung wohin er gebappt wird.


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Mai 2009)

Mal was besonderes für die RTS-Fahrer:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RISSE-RACING-...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50


----------



## dr.juggles (23. Mai 2009)

lts tandem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-GT-LTS-1...ryZ56192QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## divergent! (25. Mai 2009)

ist zwar kein gt aber ich finds irgendwie geil:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Matrix-F16-...s=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Mai 2009)

"ist zwar kein gt aber ich finds irgendwie geil:"

und das ist ein GT:
http://cgi.ebay.de/OPEL-GT-BJ-69-OR...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

trotzdem gehört beides nicht hier rein!


----------



## divergent! (25. Mai 2009)

ja mutti werd mich bessern


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ja mutti werd mich bessern



genau! schäm dich. nicht nur weils ot ist, sondern weil das ding dazu noch schrecklich hässlich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (25. Mai 2009)

Mal kurz OT und weil es so schön ist:
Das ist ein GT
;-)








Das Andere ist ein Opel.


----------



## Diggler (25. Mai 2009)

@ cleiende

oh ja, besser geht nicht. ich fahre den auch gerne - allerdings nur auf dem pc bei gt-legends


----------



## magas (27. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-GT-RTS-2-fu...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

aber kein Versand außerhalb den USA


----------



## salzbrezel (27. Mai 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> lts tandem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-GT-LTS-1...ryZ56192QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das sieht ja so klasse aus: 
Zwei Super Deluxe...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Mai 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Das sieht ja so klasse aus:
> Zwei Super Deluxe...




I think the heel clearance is pretty minimal on the back stays,  That double rear shock and mount appears to be much wider than even a v-brake or canti.


----------



## Tiensy (27. Mai 2009)

LTS 18" im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/187979/cat/46


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (29. Mai 2009)

diese auktion ist mir mir nicht geheu.....

schlechter text ,katastrophaler zustand des bikes.
wieso hat er des nicht gereinigt und draussen abgelichtet?





http://cgi.ebay.de/KULT-GT-Zaskar-k...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

auch sehr amüsant:

Sattel Stange !Kultmarke !Syncros(Orginal aus der USA Schmiede)


----------



## divergent! (29. Mai 2009)

da könnten auch schnäppchen dabei sein:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-RTS-3-16-MTB...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Pantera-AL-2...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-2-alumin...s=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-18-MTB-Mount...s=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

http://cgi.ebay.com/gt-lst-1-frame-...s=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-DH-Class...s=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-XCR-3000_W0Q...s=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## Beaufighter (29. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> diese auktion ist mir mir nicht geheu.....



Das Bike war letzte Woche schon mal drin
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140321180330

Ich habe gestern den hier verpasst 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300315952849


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Mai 2009)

wer holt diese schwarze gt schönheit ins forum?.......sowas darf nicht in der versenkung verschwinden...


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Black-1991-GT...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:5|294:50


----------



## colombo (29. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> diese auktion ist mir mir nicht geheu.....
> 
> schlechter text ,katastrophaler zustand des bikes.
> wieso hat er des nicht gereinigt und draussen abgelichtet?
> ...



Das Rad ging fÃ¼r 406â¬ letzte Woche weg, ich war "3." mit etwas Ã¼ber 300â¬ und mir wurde das Rad offiziell Ã¼ber ebay angeboten, da der 1. und 2. es wohl angeblich nicht haben wollten. Habs auch gekauft, aber noch nicht bezahlt. Werde da mal nachhaken, bzw. bin froh das ich noch nicht Ã¼berwiesen habe.  So ganz koscher erschien mir der VerkÃ¤ufer in seinen mails auch nicht, trotz des positiven Profils. Der LRS ist Ã¼brigens Deore/LX und der Rahmen hat wohl auch Kratzer.


----------



## dr.juggles (29. Mai 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Das Bike war letzte Woche schon mal drin
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140321180330
> 
> Ich habe gestern den hier verpasst
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300315952849



 der 16"er ging so billich raus ... hab ich auch ma beobachtet aber die schwulette wollte nicht nach de versenden glaube ich.
hatte den rahmen zuerst für 190 gbp sofortkauf drin.
hab ihm 190 shipped geboten.
naja jetzt hat er ja top gewinn gemacht


----------



## Beaufighter (29. Mai 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> der 16"er ging so billich raus ... hab ich auch ma beobachtet aber die schwulette wollte nicht nach de versenden glaube ich.
> hatte den rahmen zuerst für 190 gbp sofortkauf drin.
> hab ihm 190 shipped geboten.
> naja jetzt hat er ja top gewinn gemacht



Ich ärgere mich gerade hier grün und blau, ich habe nen Kumpel in England, der hätte ihn da hin schicken können, ich habe einfach verpennt


----------



## dr.juggles (29. Mai 2009)

ja kumpel hat drüben auch verwandschaft, das wäre kein problem gewesen.
hab mir vor 2 wochen ein 93er 16" zaskar in bb geschossen. aber zu dem preis hätt ich den jetzt auch noch genommen da meiner noch den genieteten zuganschlag oben und die alte kabelführung unten hat. aber wenigstens hat meiner keinen chainsuck.
aaaaaaber 50 gbp das ist hart den verpennt zu haben....


----------



## Beaufighter (29. Mai 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ja kumpel hat drüben auch verwandschaft, das wäre kein problem gewesen.
> hab mir vor 2 wochen ein 93er 16" zaskar in bb geschossen. aber zu dem preis hätt ich den jetzt auch noch genommen da meiner noch den genieteten zuganschlag oben und die alte kabelführung unten hat. aber wenigstens hat meiner keinen chainsuck.
> aaaaaaber 50 gbp das ist hart den verpennt zu haben....




AUUUA und Autsch! Ja, es tut so weh!! Und ich suche ja ein Zaskar in 16" möglichst Anfang/Mitte 90er. Schöner Mist


----------



## dr.juggles (29. Mai 2009)

ja mir tut es doch auch weh...zu dem preis würd ich mir mehrere auf halde legen.
habs genauso verpannt wie du...shit happens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trinkdöner (29. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> da könnten auch schnäppchen dabei sein:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-RTS-3-16-MTB...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> ...




Bei dem hier werde ich mein Glück versuchen:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-RTS-3-16-MTB...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Der Typ hat aber noch massig anderes zeugs im Angebot, vielleicht kann man ja Versand zusammenlegen ??


----------



## planetsmasher (30. Mai 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ...die schwulette...


 
?!?!


----------



## Beaufighter (30. Mai 2009)

A gudde Morgen!

Was hält ihr von der Aktion??
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180360508711&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123
Ich den 2mal angeschrieben, welche Rahmengröße das Teil hat, aber der Typ oder die Frau schreibt ja nicht zurück. Wirklich sehr clever.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2009)

Wirkt recht gross. Ich würde 20 Zoll schätzen.


----------



## divergent! (30. Mai 2009)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> Bei dem hier werde ich mein Glück versuchen:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-RTS-3-16-MTB...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> Der Typ hat aber noch massig anderes zeugs im Angebot, vielleicht kann man ja Versand zusammenlegen ??





der ist für 20$ weggegangen. hast du ihn?


----------



## divergent! (30. Mai 2009)

hat jemand freunde in uk?

1 rahmen würde ich nehmen:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-x-Gt-Avalan...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:200


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> hat jemand freunde in uk?
> 
> 1 rahmen würde ich nehmen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-x-Gt-Avalan...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:200



wenns billig wird nehm ich doch glatt den zweiten

divergent -> pn!


----------



## trinkdöner (30. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> der ist für 20$ weggegangen. hast du ihn?



jupp ;-)
Versand ist allerdings mit $100 angesetzt, mal schaun was sich da noch machen lässt.


----------



## dr.juggles (30. Mai 2009)

frechheit 100 eier für den versand. naja selbst dann ist er n schnapper. sollte aber maximal 60-70 kosten.

das lawinen doppelpack ist sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Mai 2009)

Welche Größe haben die Rahmen, hast Du da schon gefragt?
Falls einer 20" sein sollte bin ich dabei


----------



## trinkdöner (30. Mai 2009)

Hmm, ne wenn der jetzt wirklich $120 (~80 Eur) haben will, ists nun wirklich kein Schnapper bei dem Zustand... eher normaler Preis.
Brauche halt eigentlich nur den Hinterbau weil sich bei meinen Canti-Aufnahmen ein Riss gebildet hat und hoffe entweder, das sich jemand findet, der dort auch einen Rahmen ersteigert (hat) oder das der Verkäufer nur den Hinterbau schickt ...
Frag mich eh was der mit den ganzen runtergerockten Rahmen gemacht hat... 
Grüsse


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Welche Größe haben die Rahmen, hast Du da schon gefragt?
> Falls einer 20" sein sollte bin ich dabei



bei den avas? die sind beide 16'', so wie mir das auf den bildern vorkommt...


----------



## tomasius (30. Mai 2009)

Interessant? - Ich kenne diese Farbe nicht. 







http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-1997-GT-LT...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Uninteressant! - Ich mag keine weichen Sofas. 

Tom


----------



## Tiensy (30. Mai 2009)

Hi Tom,

nach der Abfuhr bzgl. des Plastiks war mein erster Gedanke als ich das LTS sah... Hmm, passt doch ganz gut zum Lightning 

Brauchst nicht gegen ankaempfen. Frueher oder spaeter ist es soweit


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Mai 2009)

Dieses "Sofa" hat ungefähr genauso viel Federweg wie ein fetter Hinterreifen



Offiziel 60mm, belastet ungefähr 25mm
Ist aber nicht zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (31. Mai 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hmm, passt doch ganz gut zum Lightning



Du bringst mich auf Ideen... 


Und aus gegebenem Anlass (hoeckle) noch dies:






http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-54-GT-E...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Tom


----------



## Re-spekt (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo  GT RTS 2 Race    - 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=110396506800

Beschreibung folgt noch.


----------



## divergent! (31. Mai 2009)

ich denk mal die beiden stahlrahmen haben 16", es sieht zumindest schwer danach aus. ne freundin von mir geht leider wohl erst nächstes jahr wieder nach uk studieren....so ein mist aber auch....von wegen globalisierung


----------



## goegolo (31. Mai 2009)

Verstehe nicht, warum die Briten sich ständig weigern nach D zu versenden. Gibt es dort drüben keinen europäischen Paketdienst? Ansonsten würde ich ja gerne darauf bieten: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220419505143


----------



## divergent! (31. Mai 2009)

weil die britten alles weichflöten sind


----------



## mountymaus (31. Mai 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, warum die Briten sich ständig weigern nach D zu versenden. Gibt es dort drüben keinen europäischen Paketdienst? Ansonsten würde ich ja gerne darauf bieten: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220419505143



Ist aber definitiv kein 16". Ich denke da an 14.5" bzw. 12.5" also ein S oder XS Rahmen.
Kannst ja mal bei mir im Fotoalbum gucken da gibt es ein 16" (Zaskar LE 1996) und S (Zaskar LE 2000)  Rahmen.


----------



## goegolo (31. Mai 2009)

Kommt hin, das "triple triangle" ist schon sehr klein. Wem ein 16er Zaskar mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme und Zugverlegung unter dem Oberrohr über den Weg läuft möge bitte Bescheid sagen


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Mai 2009)

das ist ein 14,5"er.
bei 12,5" wäre das oberrohr abgeknickt.


----------



## tomasius (1. Juni 2009)

*Winning bid: US $50.00 * 

Schade, schade! 












http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190310094355&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Auf meine freundliche Frage kam diese nette Reaktion: 



> US shipping very much preferred



Ehrlich, über ein einfaches "hello" hätte ich mich schon maßlos gefreut. Über das Rahmenset natürlich noch maßloser.  - Ach, egal!

Tom


----------



## hoeckle (2. Juni 2009)

nicht direkt auktionswarnung, aber die ratschläge finde ich putzig....


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401512


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (4. Juni 2009)

kenn ich gar nicht, ist schick aber leider zu groß:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-18-Streamlin...6:4|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:2|294:200


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2009)

auch nicht schlecht:

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports/radsport/mountainbikes/das-sagenumwobene-gt-sts/v/an572125088/


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Juni 2009)

versus ......sollte man schon zeigen dieses bild...


----------



## planetsmasher (4. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> versus sollte man schon zeigen dieses bild...


 
kann mich bitte mal jemad blitzdingsen? ich will sowas schlimmes gar nicht sehen. krieg ich nur albträume von.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


>



Wie kriegt man das denn hin 

Auf der Dschungelfahrt und Tigerangriff mit Rahmenbiss?


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Juni 2009)

auch gt´s können brechen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Juni 2009)

Hat hier nicht jemand einen Hinterbau und Dämpfer für ein RTS gesucht?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gt-Rts-Rear-Tri...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gt-Rts-Noleen-r...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
und hier der Vorfahre aller Endurobikes
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-DS3000-F...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
(DS steht für Dual Sports)


----------



## versus (5. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> versus ......sollte man schon zeigen dieses bild...



ich wollte es hier nicht veröffentlichen, weil es in den augen weh tut. in der auktion kann es ja jeder, der es verkraftet anschauen 

und dafür dann 1800 franken 
wenigstens hat er jetzt die zustandsbeschreibung korrigiert.


----------



## Kruko (5. Juni 2009)

Sieht eigentlich schlimmer aus als es ist. Die Reparatur kostet ca. 100,- 

Agresti im Rhein-Main-Gebiet kann diese fachgerecht (inklusive Alu-Nachbahandlung) ausführen, wenn man den Sitzdom demontieren kann.

Nichts desto trotz ist der Preis fernab jeglicher Realität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (5. Juni 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> *Winning bid: US $50.00 *
> 
> Schade, schade!
> 
> ...


 


Gruß
Micha


----------



## versus (10. Juni 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Du bringst mich auf Ideen...
> 
> 
> Und aus gegebenem Anlass (hoeckle) noch dies...






ein oranges zettelchen fand den weg in meinen briefkasten...


----------



## hoeckle (10. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ein oranges zettelchen fand den weg in meinen briefkasten...


 


wie jetzt tom? hast du den kleinen rahmen auch noch gekauft 

@volker: mann gut das du S. gegenüber sagen kannst "der ist nicht für mich, sondern für...."  wobei, wenn du ihn dir erstmal anschaust, besteht durchaus die gefahr des " will ich auch haben..."


----------



## versus (10. Juni 2009)

keine ahnung, ob gross, oder klein. den karton kann ich frühestens morgen holen.
gabs denn grössenauswahl???


----------



## tomasius (11. Juni 2009)

> gabs denn grössenauswahl???



Leider nicht. Nehme aber seit einigen Tagen diese tollen Wunderpillen. 






Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit eine nette E-Mail (andere nennen es Spam) im Postfach und sie direkt bestellt. Seitdem wachse ich tatsächlich!  - Und jetzt keine anzüglichen Vermutungen, okay? 

Hier wieder aktuelle Triple Triangle Teilchen:

PSYCLONE:

http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-1996-gt...=65:10|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

ZASKAR (Ihgitt, Pörpel) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-mountain-bik...=65:10|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


Tom


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Juni 2009)

für die kleinen ein schönes 94er 14,5" bb zaskar
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170343224839&_trksid=p2761.l1259


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (11. Juni 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> für die kleinen ein schönes 94er 14,5" bb zaskar
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170343224839&_trksid=p2761.l1259



Hmm, wieso 14,5"  Da steht doch 17" oder hab ich da was übersehen?

Ohhh wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Sorry, hat sich geklärt. 14,5" ist leider zu klein...


----------



## cleiende (11. Juni 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> ZASKAR (Ihgitt, Pörpel)



Nix da, purple ist endgeil. Hat kaum einer, will kaum einer, fällt schön auf.


----------



## tofu1000 (11. Juni 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> PSYCLONE:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-1996-gt-psyclone-frame-fork-headset-xtr-fd_W0QQitemZ220432411838QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3352cbacbe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A4|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A200



Schön! Aber das WAR ein recht heftiger Preis!


----------



## tonicbikes (11. Juni 2009)

ich find den Preis noch ok......ich darf gar nicht daran denken das ich mein Psyclone in Team Lackierung damals verkauft/verschenkt habe


----------



## hoeckle (11. Juni 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nix da, purple ist endgeil. Hat kaum einer, will kaum einer, fällt schön auf.


 

stimmt und ich hätte gerne wieder eins... aber nahe nos, da purple scheinbar recht anfällig für´s fading ist...


----------



## cleiende (11. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> stimmt und ich hätte gerne wieder eins... aber nahe nos, da purple scheinbar recht anfällig für´s fading ist...



Und genau deshalb steht meines seit Erwerb 1994 immer im Keller wenn es nicht gefahren wird.
Die blauen bleichen auch aus, das vom Lukas habe ich auch nur mit Polierpaste zum Farbnebelentfernen wieder so tiefblau bekommen. Da musst die oberste Schicht Eloxal ein wenig runter.


----------



## marc077 (12. Juni 2009)

Da scheint mein schwarzes ziemlich resistent zu sein: seit Anfang '94 kein "fading" bzw. Ausbleichen. Im Gegensatz zu meinen roten Eloxalteilen. Die werden zur Zeit allerdings auch nach und nach ausgetauscht. Zaskar goes totally black

Gruß, Marc


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Juni 2009)

hab mein purple auch nur verkauft weil mir das fading gegen den strich ging. das war leider doch etwas zu heftig für mich.
mein türkiser ist noch fast wie NOS nix fading etc.
der schwarze ist so kräftig wie black beauty...kann mich da marc nur anschließen.tiptop


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Juni 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Hmm, wieso 14,5"  Da steht doch 17" oder hab ich da was übersehen?
> 
> Ohhh wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Sorry, hat sich geklärt. 14,5" ist leider zu klein...




die verkäufer geben leider recht oft irgendwelche phantasiemaße an...gerade die amis oder uk-ler.
sieht man eigentlich daß es ein 14,5er ist.
ok ich hab hier auch ein paar 16"er zum vergleich.
der 14,5"er fällt schon nochmal ne ecke kleiner aus


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountenbike-GT_W...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Könnte dieses Rad (so ich es denn bekommen sollte) jemand von euch für mich in Empfang nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (14. Juni 2009)

was ist eigentlich von all diesen Israelischen Händlern zu halten? mir kommt das irgendwie nich ganz koscher vor. Geben an in israel zu sitzen, aber die angebote sind in deutscher Sprache?


----------



## divergent! (14. Juni 2009)

Jierdan schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich von all diesen Israelischen Händlern zu halten? mir kommt das irgendwie nich ganz koscher vor. Geben an in israel zu sitzen, aber die angebote sind in deutscher Sprache?




schöner wortwitz....koscher und israelis


----------



## Al-Capone (14. Juni 2009)

Beschiß!
Schau dir mal die Bewertungen an.Alle Käufer haben Bewertungen für 1-2 US Dollar im Profil.Dann haben die bei dem angeblichen Teileverkäufer gekauft um das Bewertungsprofil zu faken.Der Teileverkäufer selber hat auch erst Bewertungen bekommen für 1-2 US Dollar Auktion,wie die angeblichen Teilekäufer die auch alle aus Israeel kommen...der wird nicht mehr lange bei Ebay dabei sein


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Juni 2009)

gelbes bravado für 95 pfund,das ist doch was............

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=63512


----------



## Kruko (15. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> gelbes bravado für 95 pfund,das ist doch was............
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=63512



och menno

Ich bin aber auf jeden Fall dran


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Juni 2009)

ich wusste das da einer anbeisst.  



das hab ich noch für die lobo fans.......

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170344177445


----------



## versus (15. Juni 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> och menno
> 
> Ich bin aber auf jeden Fall dran



sag bloss bei euch regnet es auch, oder warum sitzt du am pc?


----------



## Kruko (15. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sag bloss bei euch regnet es auch, oder warum sitzt du am pc?



Bindfäden 

Dafür habe ich gestern ein wenig Höhenluft geschnuppert 

Ich sag nur 1493 m War eine schöne Tour

Musst Du nicht mal arbeiten?? 

@ David

Da war ich schon vor Deinem Posting dran


----------



## versus (15. Juni 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich sag nur 1493 m War eine schöne Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (15. Juni 2009)

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=bianchirevisan&ftab=AllFeedback


----------



## DeepStar23 (16. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140327167952&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

der war doch auch schonmal in der Bucht? Aber letztes mal nur Sofortkauf?


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Juni 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> och menno
> 
> Ich bin aber auf jeden Fall dran



@gt-heini  falls es nicht klappt nimm doch das hier......


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300322189160


----------



## tomasius (16. Juni 2009)

@gt-heini:  

Repariert?  Klebenband? 







http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-der...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Juni 2009)

Na? Kennt den hier noch jemand?





Und DEN hier?


----------



## DeepStar23 (16. Juni 2009)

den hab ich auch grade entdeckt.. echtes Leichtgewicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (16. Juni 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Na? Kennt den hier noch jemand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich biete drauf (Ernsthaft... brauche ein Stadtrad).


----------



## planetsmasher (16. Juni 2009)

@ tien sy: da muss es doch was besseres geben? aber wenn nicht frag ob Du auch nen Duden in Zahlung geben kannst. Der Verkäufer braucht dringend einen.

Und wtf hat Fuchur damit zu tun? Check ich net.


----------



## hoeckle (16. Juni 2009)

der drache nix - eher die unendliche geschichte...


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Juni 2009)

klingklingkling!  Verzeihet mir den grammatikalischen Fauxpas...


----------



## planetsmasher (16. Juni 2009)

ahhhh. jetzt wirds klarer. und ich dachte schon...


----------



## Tiensy (16. Juni 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> @ tien sy: da muss es doch was besseres geben? aber wenn nicht frag ob Du auch nen Duden in Zahlung geben kannst. Der Verkäufer braucht dringend einen.
> 
> Und wtf hat Fuchur damit zu tun? Check ich net.



Besser mit Sicherheit, aber wohl nicht dermassen gefakt. Werd da kein Vermoegen drauf bieten, aber ansonsten wuerd ich den Rahmen gerne mal in Natura sehen und fahren. 

Abgesehen davon kann ich dann endlich auch mal in den Ketzer-Thread posten.


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Juni 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Besser mit Sicherheit, aber wohl nicht dermassen gefakt. Werd da kein Vermoegen drauf bieten, aber ansonsten wuerd ich den Rahmen gerne mal in Natura sehen und fahren.
> 
> Abgesehen davon kann ich dann endlich auch mal in den Ketzer-Thread posten.



Hat schon was - so bist auch du ein Teil der unendlichen Geschichte und hast den wahrscheinlich meistverkauften Rahmen angefasst. Und das, obwohl wahrscheinlich nur einer davon hergestellt wurde... Und vielleicht endlich mal nen Steuersatz direkt in den Rahmen fallen lassen...


----------



## Tiensy (16. Juni 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hat schon was - so bist auch du ein Teil der unendlichen Geschichte und hast den wahrscheinlich meistverkauften Rahmen angefasst. Und das, obwohl wahrscheinlich nur einer davon hergestellt wurde... Und vielleicht endlich mal nen Steuersatz direkt in den Rahmen fallen lassen...



Oh... gut dass Du mich dran erinnerst. Ich sollte mal nachfragen ob das Steuerrohr noch in der Toleranz liegt um 1 1/8 Steuersaetze zu verbauen.


----------



## divergent! (17. Juni 2009)

naja seine beschreibung ist ja richtig. zitat:

"Ich habe es selber für vier Jahre uber E-bay gekauft....es ist angeblich ein Titan rahmen..."

naja seit anfang des jahres geht das so...sinds noch 3 jahre die er uns damit belästigtund bei ebay reinstellt.

hat ja für 4 jahre verkaufsrechte bei ebay bezahlt


----------



## Tiensy (17. Juni 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> naja seine beschreibung ist ja richtig. zitat:
> 
> "Ich habe es selber für vier Jahre uber E-bay gekauft....es ist angeblich ein Titan rahmen..."
> 
> ...



Muss mir nur noch einen Satz Lightning Decals besorgen. Das Xizang gab es nicht matt... 

Hier uebrigens ein 16" STS aus dem Bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/192703


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (17. Juni 2009)

ja das ist fein. ne fsx wär optisch noch perfekter....leider hab ich grad keine 1600.........aber auf jedenfall lecker rädelchen


----------



## versus (17. Juni 2009)

der *daaavid *sucht doch so was!


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Juni 2009)

@versus  erst mal nix für 1600 und nicht fertig aufgebaut.

aber in new ..... das könnte was werden.


----------



## DeepStar23 (17. Juni 2009)

da ist der Startpreis allerdings schon so hoch.. 
das wird bestimmt kein Schnäppchen..


----------



## Al-Capone (17. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @versus  erst mal nix für 1600 und nicht fertig aufgebaut.
> 
> aber in new ..... das könnte was werden.



In neu?  Wo willste den hernehmen?


----------



## versus (17. Juni 2009)

al-capone schrieb:


> in neu?  Wo willste den hernehmen?



:d :d :d


----------



## hoeckle (17. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> :d :d :d


 

tsstsstss 

hab ich da eigentlich schon mein vorkaufsrecht angemeldet???


----------



## Raze (18. Juni 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> ...Abgesehen davon kann ich dann endlich auch mal in den Ketzer-Thread posten.







henry1305 schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Tag,
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich hier in diesem "geheiligten Forum" nicht mehr auf irgendeinen Artikel antworten - geschweige denn etwas Neues aufmachen.
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

dann hol Dir das "Sakrileg". Ich persönlich bin vom Aussatz geheilt ...

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> tsstsstss
> 
> hab ich da eigentlich schon mein vorkaufsrecht angemeldet???



dein was bitte  ?

@tiensy: du bist zwar handwerklich geschickt, aber was ich von dem rahmen (bzw. von derlei rahmen) lesen musste, würde ich das ding ganz sicher nicht kaufen. da war was von krumm und falsch ausgeriebenen steuerrohren, und grundsätzlich nicht gerade meistelicher verarbeitung zu lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (18. Juni 2009)

Hi Juergen und Volker,

danke erstmal fuer die Warnungen. Ich habe ebenso von all diesen "Problemzonen" und "Verarbeitungsmaengel" gelesen und gehoert. Habe den Verkaeufer allerdings angeschrieben und ihn direkt darauf angesprochen. Bisher noch keine Antwort.

So Pi mal Daumen wuerd ich +/- 150euro ausgeben. Im schlimmsten Fall wuerd ich mir aus dem Rahmen dann halt was anderes basteln.

Schaun mer mal 

@David: Viel Erfolg!

****************************

Eine seltene und fast NOS *RS Judy in Electric Red*: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/193015/cat/18

Eine recht schoene *Judy FSX*: http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Judy-F...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Und hoffentlich bald *meine Judy DH* : http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Judy-D...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## tomasius (18. Juni 2009)

> So Pi mal Daumen wuerd ich +/- 150euro ausgeben. Im schlimmsten Fall wuerd ich mir aus dem Rahmen dann halt was anderes basteln.



Da bin ich aber mal gespannt! Ansonsten verkaufe ich dir zur Not meinen Lightning für 150. 


NEIN, NEIN, NEIN,NEIN, NEIN, NEIN,NEIN, NEIN, NEIN,NEIN, NEIN, NEIN,NEIN, NEIN, NEIN,NEIN, NEIN, NEIN,NEIN, NEIN, NEIN,NEIN, NEIN, NEIN sagt der Verstand!







http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rah...=65:10|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200

JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA sagt die Sucht!

Tom


----------



## Beaufighter (18. Juni 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rah...=65:10|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200
> 
> JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA sagt die Sucht!
> 
> Tom



Wieso sind die immer zu groß ??


----------



## tomasius (18. Juni 2009)

Einen 16er gibt es doch gerade in der US Bucht.

Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (18. Juni 2009)

Pls look at the Ausfallende!


----------



## hoeckle (18. Juni 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rah...=65:10|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200
> 
> JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA sagt die Sucht!
> 
> Tom


 

M E I N E R - FINGER WEG... Grrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (18. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> M E I N E R - FINGER WEG... Grrrrrrrrrr....




neee meiner da ich kein porto zahle. es sei den hier taucht ein corrado auf....























































nee,war nur ein spass hoekle.


----------



## Sascha123 (18. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube der bisherige Besitzer kann anfangen seine Rolex zu ordern. 

Hoffentlich kennt er das Forum nicht.


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Juni 2009)

wieso ist der schon wieder als 18" er deklariert?
sitzrohr ist 47 cm und im ausfaller ist ganz klar 16 eingestanzt.
 ...und daß GT im jahre 98 verkauft wurde ist mir auch neu.

wieso wurden eigentlich kaum grüne federgabeln gebaut?
kenne nur eine marzocci in so nem schönen grün...würde doch ganz wunderbar zu alu polierten oder roten rahmen passen.


----------



## Beaufighter (18. Juni 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wieso ist der schon wieder als 18" er deklariert?
> sitzrohr ist 47 cm und im ausfaller ist ganz klar 16 eingestanzt.
> ...und daß GT im jahre 98 verkauft wurde ist mir auch neu.



Was hast du denn für Adleraugen??? Also ich habe extra nochmal auf das Bild mit dem Ausfallende geschaut und es nicht erkannt, aber jetzt wo du es erwähnst, kann man die 16 erkennen. Mal sehen wie sich der Preis entwickelt, aber bei den vielen Anwärtern....sollten den Preis ja auch nicht unnötig hoch treiben.

Den in USA habe ich schon entdeckt und ein Auge darauf geworfen...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320385471097 
Der hat aber schon ne fiese Delle an den Kettenstreben oder kommt es mir nur so vor?


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Juni 2009)

der ami rahmen hat ein paar dellchen "dings" am unterrohr neben dem GT aufkleber.
ansonsten steht er top da.
der rote 96er wär noch der letzte auf meiner wanted liste...aber da ich mir erst nen neuen fully rahmen geholt habe und noch 3 zaskar rahmen auf den aufbau warten und hier auf dem boden verstreut liegen halt ich mich bei den beiden zurück 

apropos adleraugen!
der 18"er hätte ein weniger abfallendes oberrohr. da ich auf 16"er spezialisiert bin erkenn ich die schon recht gut


----------



## Beaufighter (18. Juni 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> .... 3 zaskar rahmen auf den aufbau warten und hier auf dem boden verstreut liegen halt ich mich bei den beiden zurück



Na dann, die Jagd ist eröffnet! Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal!


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Juni 2009)

den roten rahmen mit grün eloxierten parts wär ein traum


----------



## Beaufighter (18. Juni 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> den roten rahmen mit grün eloxierten parts wär ein traum



Wirst du doch noch schwach??


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Juni 2009)

ich glaube der rote aus berlin wid ganz schön teuer und der ami rahmen wäre mir doch ein tick zu verdellt


----------



## Beaufighter (18. Juni 2009)

Der Berliner ist echt top in Schuß, werde es mir warscheinlich derzeitig auch nicht leisten können...mal sehn was der Ami macht. Ich hoffe diese "dings" verkleben nicht noch mehr Kratzer. Aber Rot mit grünen Teilen wäre doch recht hübsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (18. Juni 2009)

ja schade dass gerade jetzt zwei rote auftauchen müssen.
brauch noch nen lrs und discs fürs fully und eine neue brille, weils meine vor 2 tagen bei monster magnet geschrottet hat...ohne gläser bringt sone brille recht wenig


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180368064338&category=98083&rvr_id=

is der jetzt kier gelandet?? Könnte mir grade in Ar*** beissen...


----------



## Al-Capone (19. Juni 2009)

Tja hättest Du einfach mal bieten sollen 
Nein,ich habe ihn nicht ersteigert.Zu klein.


----------



## Tiensy (19. Juni 2009)

Das ist echt schade! Dachte der wuerde hier ohnehin landen... sonst haette ich den genommen. Naja... Shit happens


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. Juni 2009)

David war doch hinter dem Rahmen her..

Ich hätte net gedacht das der so billig wird.. 
Sonst hätte ich vor der Arbeit geboten...


----------



## Beaufighter (19. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe den Ami gefragt, was es kosten würde den roten Zaskar Rahmen nach Deutschland zu versenden und ob er versendet. Seht selbst...500$  Hallo gehts noch?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320385471097&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Juni 2009)

ich habs verpennt.....
ich dachte das sts läuft erst morgen aus......


----------



## alecszaskar (19. Juni 2009)

für die gelb-blaue Fraktion
GT ZR 1.0


----------



## dr.juggles (19. Juni 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Ami gefragt, was es kosten würde den roten Zaskar Rahmen nach Deutschland zu versenden und ob er versendet. Seht selbst...500$  Hallo gehts noch?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320385471097&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



 dafür bekommst du normalerweise 8 geschickt.
oder aber er bringt ihn persönlich vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (19. Juni 2009)

auf ein neues


falls er nach good old g...usw versendet würde ich mal meins sagen.....wenn nicht zu teuer


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&item=150352558637&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## Al-Capone (20. Juni 2009)

Verschlafe dann aber nicht wieder das Ende...


----------



## tonicbikes (21. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Brian-Lopes-Rahmen-M-4X-Dirt-Marzocchi-Gabel_W0QQitemZ190316135398QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2c4fb9c3e6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

auch schön, obwohl ich ja eigentlich mehr auf die Klassiker stehe

gruss
tonic


----------



## DeepStar23 (21. Juni 2009)

Der is auch schön... Hätter aber lieber nen Hans Rey Signature-Rahmen...


----------



## tonicbikes (21. Juni 2009)

das stimmt, da würde ich auch nicht nein sagen
Hans habe ich übrigens letztes Jahr auf der Eurobike gesehen, ganz schön alt geworden der Gute, aber habe ihn sofort erkannt


----------



## Deleted61137 (22. Juni 2009)

GT Lenker, 565mm, blau

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Team-Blue-...66:2|39:1|72:1688|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50 <-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (23. Juni 2009)

LTS mit DISC-Hinterbau:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Rahmen-Fullybike-komplett-mit-XT-bestueckt_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a10Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem3353377788QQitemZ220439476104QQptZSportQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrrQc3Qa4derQQsalenotsupported


----------



## moitrich (23. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> auf ein neues
> 
> 
> falls er nach good old g...usw versendet würde ich mal meins sagen.....wenn nicht zu teuer
> ...



Der Verkäufer scheint keine ausländischer Bieter zulassen zu wollen.
Bei dem Fox Dämpfer hat er das nächträglich gemacht, warum er es beim Rahmen nicht macht ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## no_budgeT (23. Juni 2009)

Hee, hab ma kurz ne Frage zu dem hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rahmen-handmade-in-USA_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a10Q7c66Q3a4Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a200QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem35a1ed9753QQitemZ230349969235QQptZSportQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported
Was ist da der Unterschied zum normalen Zaskar??? (Sichtbar?)
Danke


----------



## dr.juggles (23. Juni 2009)

hier gibts noch keinen unterschied. erst ab 97 da hatten die le rahmen cnc sachen wie ausfallende, steuerrohr, integrierte sattelklemme und leichtere bremsbrücke.
bis 97 war zaskar und zaskar le nur unterschied in der ausstattung bei komplettbikes.

schau dir mal folgende beide rahmen an da siehst du beim LE die cnc unterschiede zum normalen rahmen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-19-...tQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-16-Zol...tQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported


----------



## divergent! (23. Juni 2009)

und der ist heut richtig günstig weggegangen....kein wunder bei der beschreibung:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280359087636

hat ihn jemand von hier?


----------



## DeepStar23 (23. Juni 2009)

der war zu groß.. denke das hat auch ne Rolle gespielt..  



divergent! schrieb:


> und der ist heut richtig günstig weggegangen....kein wunder bei der beschreibung:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280359087636
> 
> hat ihn jemand von hier?


----------



## colombo (23. Juni 2009)

Wollte erst, allerdings schien mir die Sache nicht ganz koscher.


----------



## divergent! (23. Juni 2009)

mir war er auch zu groß...hätte ihn trotzdem genommen und fürn hunni mehr wieder verklimpert


----------



## Tiensy (24. Juni 2009)

Nochmal rot-eloxiertes Zaskar LE in 16":

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gt-Zaskar-Le-...66:2|39:1|72:1688|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Juni 2009)

wtf? schon wieder n roter 96er in 16" ... wieso gerade jetzt 

UGay only und heavy chainSUCKed ... das farbfading am unterrohr sieht auch strange aus. zum runterranzen wär er allerdings top(per) als harley.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (24. Juni 2009)

Solch ein Zaskar fehlt definitiv noch im Rennstall. Derzeit ist das leider nicht realisierbar, aber bin ganz zuversichtlich, dass es eines Tages noch klappen wird.

Ansonsten lass ich selbst eloxieren. Klappt das eigentlich einen BB Rahmen zu eloxieren?


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Juni 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Klappt das eigentlich einen BB Rahmen zu eloxieren?




ist auch mein letzter grosser gt traum einen bb rahmen selber eloxieren zu lassen.


----------



## Tiensy (24. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ist auch mein letzter grosser gt traum einen bb rahmen selber eloxieren zu lassen.



Muesste der Rahmen vor dem Eloxieren dann eigentlich noch vorbehandelt werden? Oder haftet das Eloxat auch auf der glasperlgestrahlten (BB) Oberflaeche?


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Juni 2009)

Ja haftet auch an normal behandelten Aluminium. Nur hast Du nicht so eine feste Oberfläche wie beim BB. Alle Eloxierten GTs wurden ja nicht umsonst vorher BB behandelt.


----------



## Tiensy (24. Juni 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ja haftet auch an normal behandelten Aluminium. Nur hast Du nicht so eine feste Oberfläche wie beim BB. Alle Eloxierten GTs wurden ja nicht umsonst vorher BB behandelt.



Interessant. Dass die eloxierten Rahmen vorher BB behandelt wurden wusste ich nicht. 

Danke auf alle Faelle mal fuer die Auskunft. Diese Geschichte werd ich auf alle Faelle wieder aufgreifen.


----------



## divergent! (24. Juni 2009)

je besser ein rahmen poliert ist umso schöner wirds eloxal. also rahmen immer ordentlich auf hochglanz bei sowas bringen. denk mal ein bb wird da schon einen geilen effekt bekommen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Juni 2009)

Damit hier keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen, BB ist eine Art der Oberflächen Vergütung.
Ich habe einen Kunden der bearbeitet Alufelgen nach diesen Verfahren. Die Felgen werden in einer großen Trommel, gefüllt mit Messingkugeln Durchmesser 5 - 20 mm) etwa 8 Stunden bei geringer Drehzahl bearbeitet. Dabei verdichtet sich die Oberfläche und das Aluminium ist unempfindlicher gegen Beschädigungen. 
Zuviel Polieren kann diese verdichtete Oberfläche natürlich schwächen.


----------



## baldur75 (24. Juni 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Damit hier keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen, BB ist eine Art der Oberflächen Vergütung.
> Ich habe einen Kunden der bearbeitet Alufelgen nach diesen Verfahren. Die Felgen werden in einer großen Trommel, gefüllt mit Messingkugeln Durchmesser 5 - 20 mm) etwa 8 Stunden bei geringer Drehzahl bearbeitet. Dabei verdichtet sich die Oberfläche und das Aluminium ist unempfindlicher gegen Beschädigungen.
> Zuviel Polieren kann diese verdichtete Oberfläche natürlich schwächen.



Stimmt hatte auch sowas im Kopf mit der Trommel und den Kugeln.
Deswegen war ich grad ein wenig irritiert als ich wes mit strahlen gelesen habe.
Ob es wohl eine Möglichkeit gibt einen polierten Rahmen irgendwo auf diese Weise verdichten zu lassen.
Muss mal grad googlen 

Gruss Michel


----------



## Tiensy (26. Juni 2009)

@baldur: Meinst Du "Hochglanzverdichten"?

Fuer alle *96er LTS Besitzer* (Titanschwinge) hier ein feines Teil:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cane-Creek-AD-10...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Juni 2009)

Da ist er wieder. Zum 2ten mal. War auch schon hier im Verkaufsthread.
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1000-DS_W...tQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported
Würde mir von der Größe her genau passen, mal sehen ob es diesmal klappt.


----------



## hoeckle (28. Juni 2009)

hatten wir de
n blitz schon?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Lightning-Titanium-18-MTB-Frame-litespeed-moots_W0QQitemZ150354618668QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item2301d5692c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1205%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juni 2009)

Hat eigentlich jemand von hier das Ruckus Fully zum Taschengeldpreis abgegriffen?


----------



## Syborg (28. Juni 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> @baldur: Meinst Du "Hochglanzverdichten"?
> 
> Fuer alle *96er LTS Besitzer* (Titanschwinge) hier ein feines Teil:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cane-Creek-AD-10...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



Danke für den Hinweis Tiensy, die Teile sind schon unterwegs zu mir 

Gruß Syborg


----------



## trinkdöner (28. Juni 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis Tiensy, die Teile sind schon unterwegs zu mir
> Gruß Syborg



Aber sag mal, ist das nicht der selbe:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Daempfer-Cane-Cr...tQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juni 2009)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> Aber sag mal, ist das nicht der selbe:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Daempfer-Cane-Cr...tQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported



 s.it musstest du den hier jetzt posten? all die tage blieb er verborgen und 6 stunden vor schluss taucht er dann doch noch auf.


ja ist der selbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trinkdöner (28. Juni 2009)

Sooooooorry!!!
der Typ hat aber soooo viele davon, das die Dinger nur für 25-30.- weggehen.
Schau mal in seinen beendeten Angeboten ;-)
Also nicht ganz so schlimm oder?

Edit:
bzw hier für 30.- Sofortkauf:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Daempfer-Cane-Cr...tQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported


----------



## moitrich (28. Juni 2009)

Zaskar LE für 160 Pfund, Wahnsinn:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LE-Zaskar_W0QQitemZ320390811817QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item4a98c7d0a9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## tofu1000 (28. Juni 2009)

Das eigentlich amüsante daran ist, dass er:


Tiensy schrieb:


> Fuer alle *96er LTS Besitzer* (Titanschwinge) hier ein feines Teil:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cane-Creek-AD-10-fuer-GT-LTS-STS-mit-Titanschwinge-NEU_W0QQitemZ250452371733QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3a501fe915&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1229|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50



...diesen Dämpfer vor ein paar Tagen wohl hier:



trinkdöner schrieb:


> bzw hier für 30.- Sofortkauf:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Daempfer-Cane-Cr...tQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported



...gekauft hat.

Und jetzt nebst ein paar Buchsen und Schrauben für das vierfache verkauft. Gewusst wie.


----------



## trinkdöner (28. Juni 2009)

stimmt, in seinen Käufen kann mans sehen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260423235742&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. Juni 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rah...=65:10|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200
> 
> JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA sagt die Sucht!
> 
> Tom




Na wer ist jetzt um 401 ärmer?? Kein schlechter Preis fürn Zassi...


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Juni 2009)

finds hammer wie die preise zzt für die dinger abgehen!
keine spur von krise zu merken.
zum glück bin ich erstmal versorgt.


----------



## hoeckle (28. Juni 2009)

ich habe zwar laut hier gerufen, aber der preis ist totaler schwachsinn... wenn er denn nos wäre, dann vielleicht... 

wer weiss schon ob er nicht bald erneut eingestellt wird...


----------



## oldman (28. Juni 2009)

sorry, 400 ocken für nen roten Zaskar? hallo 
für den preis kriegt man einen sehr guten gebrauchten stahlrahmen mit gutem namen.... und der haelt ein leben lang, im gegensatz zur eloxierten bierdose...


----------



## tonicbikes (28. Juni 2009)

Hatte das Teil auch unter Beobachtung, aber 400,- Mäuse sind ca 100,- zuviel


----------



## Ketterechts (29. Juni 2009)

Mal was richtig seltenes - aber Gott sei Dank zu gross für mich 

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Avalanche-ab...5fRadsportQ5fFahrrQc3Qa4derQQsalenotsupported

Stahl ist einfach schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juni 2009)

ein paar schöne sachen, die durchaus interessant sein dürften.

Laufrad GT Techshop Mavic 217 SUP / Hadley STS LTS

AC Kettenführung rot GT LTS STS

GT Hadley Nabe VR 20mm STS LTS

Innelager GT retro Kult rar no Tune, Syncros, Race Face

sorry, falls ich irgendwem die tour vermasseln sollte, aber: 1992 Retro Bike GT RICHTER-8
 mal wieder kein versand nach D und inseltypisch recht verbastelt.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juni 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> AC Kettenführung rot GT LTS STS



Da lege ich mal meine Hand drauf.


----------



## DeepStar23 (29. Juni 2009)

zum Glück zu groß... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290327679357


----------



## mazeltov (30. Juni 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Damit hier keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen, BB ist eine Art der Oberflächen Vergütung.
> Ich habe einen Kunden der bearbeitet Alufelgen nach diesen Verfahren. Die Felgen werden in einer großen Trommel, gefüllt mit Messingkugeln Durchmesser 5 - 20 mm) etwa 8 Stunden bei geringer Drehzahl bearbeitet. Dabei verdichtet sich die Oberfläche und das Aluminium ist unempfindlicher gegen Beschädigungen.
> Zuviel Polieren kann diese verdichtete Oberfläche natürlich schwächen.



BB -> "Ball burnished". Übersetzung: kugelgestrahlt (im Gegensatz zu sandgestrahlt).

So, mein Besserwessi für heute.

Grüsse

Mazeltov


----------



## moitrich (30. Juni 2009)

2010-er I-Drive: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-mountain-bike_W0QQitemZ260438406077QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item3ca356b3bd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juni 2009)

xyz schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-mountain-bike_W0QQitemZ260438406077QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item3ca356b3bd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 
GT EI-Drive BM O8I


----------



## Sascha123 (30. Juni 2009)

Das ist doch jetzt nicht echt? Oder?

Demnächst verkauft auch Porsche neue Trabbis mit Porsche-Logo.


----------



## Syborg (30. Juni 2009)

mal ein anderes GT

http://cgi.ebay.com/HARLEY-DAVIDSON-VELO-GLIDE-LIMITED-EDITION-GT-BIKE_W0QQitemZ250454644393QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090629?IMSfp=TL090629204002r14001


----------



## Sascha123 (30. Juni 2009)

Ist von 1998 und auf 1000 Stück limitiert gewesen. Verkaufspreis lag bei 2500$.

Sieht nett aus, hat mit nem Bike aber nicht wirklich was zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Juni 2009)

Ist der Echt?
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Richter-8-0-M...tQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported
Runde Endkappe, Schaltauge nicht auswechselbar?


----------



## divergent! (30. Juni 2009)

im bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/194954/cat/53

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/193929/cat/46

und weil ich grad so rumwühle, zaskar fürn appel undn ei:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rah...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

oder in etwas teurer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-16-Zol...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Bike-Frame...66:2|39:1|72:1688|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

das hat doch 16"?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-frame-...66:2|39:1|72:1688|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-EDGE-57cm-...66:2|39:1|72:1688|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-MOUNTAINBIKE...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/1997-16-GT-LIGH...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gt-Zaskar-Exper...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

wenn das liebe geld nicht wär


----------



## planetsmasher (30. Juni 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus, hat mit nem Bike aber nicht wirklich was zu tun.


 
und was genau unterscheidet das jetzt von nem Bike? So auf den ersten Blick siehts für mich verdammt wie ein Fahrrad aus.


----------



## Sascha123 (30. Juni 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> und was genau unterscheidet das jetzt von nem Bike? So auf den ersten Blick siehts für mich verdammt wie ein Fahrrad aus.




Dann fahr mal damit um Häuserblock, dann weißt du es! Und bitte schön Cowboystiefel, einen Motorradhelm und Sonnebrille tragen.


----------



## planetsmasher (30. Juni 2009)

schon mal in mein Album gesehen?
komische Klamotten trägst Du beim Radfahren


----------



## Sascha123 (30. Juni 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> schon mal in mein Album gesehen?



Jetzt ja! Dein Bike hat aber keinen "Benzintank" und ist ne Nummer unaufälliger!

Bei der Harley Version müsste man sich doch immer Sprüche a la: "Och der Kleine und seine Tret-Harley" anhören. Am geilsten wäre das Bild an ner roten Ampel und links daneben eine echte Harley. Da hätte ich Angst, dass der Biker absteigt und mir aus Mitleid nen 5er für den Sparstrumpf gibt.



planetsmasher schrieb:


> komische Klamotten trägst Du beim Radfahren



Findest du. 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Juli 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar.../194954/cat/53

War das der, der am Sitzrohr geschweißt wurde? Kann mich grad nicht mehr genau erinnern. Irgendeiner von den Team Xizang war doch mal am Sitzrohr gerissen....Wißt ihr es noch?

Vg
Peter


----------



## Kruko (1. Juli 2009)

War am Steuerrohr geschweißt. Ich denke dass es der Rahmen war bzw. ist.


----------



## oldman (1. Juli 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> War am Steuerrohr geschweißt. Ich denke dass es der Rahmen war bzw. ist.



falls dem so ist, dann ist es aber nicht sehr fein, den Umstand in der Anzeige nicht zu erwaehnen...


----------



## salzbrezel (1. Juli 2009)

Gut versteckt und fast schon vergewaltigt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-Rennrad-Supe...ms=65:1|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:3|294:50


----------



## divergent! (1. Juli 2009)

hey saalfeld ist ja bei mir ums eck


----------



## Kruko (1. Juli 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> falls dem so ist, dann ist es aber nicht sehr fein, den Umstand in der Anzeige nicht zu erwaehnen...



Habe ich mir auch so gedacht. Wenn ich überlege, was der Rahmen damals gekostet hat 

Ich kann aber nicht 100%tig sagen, ob es der Rahmen auch wirklich ist. Der Verdacht liegt aber sehr nahe.


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2009)

das angebot existiert eh nicht mehr, oder?
vielleicht hängt das damit zusammen...


----------



## Dddakk (3. Juli 2009)

..da steht Nishiki dran. Ist wohl kein GT?


----------



## divergent! (3. Juli 2009)

wenn du es noch kleiner einstellst kann ichs mir auf den kleinen zehnagel drucken


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Juli 2009)

nein, meiner Meinung nach kein GT

Es gab auch andere Hersteller die diese Rahmenform gebaut haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (3. Juli 2009)

Dicker Zehennagel!


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Juli 2009)

pick up only.... man wie ich diesen satz hasse der schnapper des jahres


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300326311707


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Juli 2009)

fragen kostet doch nichts!

maybe shipped er ja doch?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. Juli 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> pick up only.... man wie ich diesen satz hasse der schnapper des jahres
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300326311707



David...don't worry I have already made arrangements with a local bike shop to pack it and send it to me....if the seller is willing to drop it off at the shop....waiting to hear back from the seller now.  Besides there are plenty of GT's for sale in Germany


----------



## monacofranze (6. Juli 2009)

was ist von dem hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260439900918 zu halten? kriegt man das blau wieder gut weg gegen das alu poliert? scheint da ein haken zu sein?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (6. Juli 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> David...don't worry I have already made arrangements with a local bike shop to pack it and send it to me....if the seller is willing to drop it off at the shop....waiting to hear back from the seller now.  Besides there are plenty of GT's for sale in Germany



2nd thoughts on this one...not in very good condition.  Not worth the rescue attempt.


----------



## DeepStar23 (6. Juli 2009)

monacofranze schrieb:


> was ist von dem hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260439900918 zu halten? kriegt man das blau wieder gut weg gegen das alu poliert? scheint da ein haken zu sein?



Die Beule im Sitzrohr. 
Der Rahmen war schon mehrmals drin. Ich glaube fÃ¼r "Sofort-Kauf" 189,-â¬ zuletzt. Da wollte den keiner haben.

Der wurde ja auch gestrahlt. Da weiss net wie sich das auf die BB-OberflÃ¤che auswirkt..


----------



## Sascha123 (6. Juli 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Der wurde ja auch gestrahlt. Da weiss net wie sich das auf die BB-Oberfläche auswirkt..



Das macht mich eher stutzig. Beule + neu gestrahlt, da kann man ja bereits grob erahnen wie der Rahmen mal aussah.


----------



## monacofranze (6. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (6. Juli 2009)

Schaut euch das mal an:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110408881433&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2Fitems%2F%3F_nkw%3D110408881433%26_in_kw%3D1%26_ex_kw%3D%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_okw%3D110408881433%26_oexkw%3D%26_udlo%3D%26_udhi%3D%26_ftrt%3D901%26_ftrv%3D1%26_sabdlo%3D%26_sabdhi%3D%26_samilow%3D%26_samihi%3D%26_sadis%3D200%26_fpos%3DPostcode%26LH_SALE_CURRENCY%3D0%26_sop%3D12%26_dmd%3D1%26_ipg%3D50%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

Ich hätte schwören können, dass der für umgerechnet mindestens 1500 Euro weggeht.

Sind die Alu-Lobos so wenig wert? Ich mein das Teil ist laut Beschreibung bis auf die Aufkleber ohne Kratzer.

Das interessiert mich auch deshalb so, weil ich schon länger mit einem Alu-Lobo, zwar neu und in ballburnished, liebäugle aber dabei handeld es sich nur um den Rahmen und der soll so viel kosten wie das ganze bike in dem link.


----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2009)

so ist daß halt mit ebay. manchmal fährt man verluste ein und manchmal bekommt man sein zeug zu super preisen los.

nicht umsonst sind bei manchen rahmen und teilen die spannen von 2 auf 3 stellig. und wenn die inselaffen es mal verstehen würde nicht nur in uk zu versenden würden sie das ein oder andere pfund mehr bekommen.

ich mein wenn du ein paket aus ober-unter-uncton abholen müsstest, würdest du dir sicher auch überlegen " fahr ich jetzt 500km deswegen oder nicht ?"

also bieten viele erst gar nicht mit. pech für den verkäufer....gut für lokal ansässige


----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Aval...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:200

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Ricochet-16-...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:200

http://cgi.ebay.com/1997-16-GT-LIGH...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:200

http://cgi.ebay.com/1990-classic-GT...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1205|293:2|294:200


----------



## moitrich (7. Juli 2009)

Wiedermal von der Insel.
Diesmal bin ich jedoch froh, dass "pick up only" dabei steht, sonst wäre mir dieses GT Unikat locker einen 4-stelligen Betrag wert gewesen. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gt-Mountain-Bike_W0QQitemZ170354891096QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item27a9f15958&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2009)

boah..da ist ne echt maxima tracer kurbel verbaut...holla die waldfee wer das rad bekommt ist mal ein echter glückspilz...schade daß ich nicht in uk wohne....verdammte axt


----------



## planetsmasher (7. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> die inselaffen


 
sachmal hast Du eigentlich noch alle Latten am Zaun? Da hat die letzten 3 Mal keiner drüber gelacht und das wird in Zukunft hoffentlich auch nicht passieren.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du in Gegenwart der Engländer die ich bis jetzt kennenlernen durfte nicht die Eier hättest das laut zu sagen. Also warum nervst Du hier rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (7. Juli 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> sachmal hast Du eigentlich noch alle Latten am Zaun? Da hat die letzten 3 Mal keiner drüber gelacht und das wird in Zukunft hoffentlich auch nicht passieren.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du in Gegenwart der Engländer die ich bis jetzt kennenlernen durfte nicht die Eier hättest das laut zu sagen. Also warum nervst Du hier rum?


----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> sachmal hast Du eigentlich noch alle Latten am Zaun? Da hat die letzten 3 Mal keiner drüber gelacht und das wird in Zukunft hoffentlich auch nicht passieren.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du in Gegenwart der Engländer die ich bis jetzt kennenlernen durfte nicht die Eier hättest das laut zu sagen. Also warum nervst Du hier rum?




1. ich hab kein zaun!

2. ob da jemand drüber lacht ist mir egal und du kannst das auch nicht sehen...oder doch?

3. wenns lemmy ist schönen gruß von mir!

4. ich nerve nicht und wenns dich nervt....sorry so ist das im forum

5. naja das mit dem wortwitz und der ironie musst du noch lernen...aber zum glück verstehen ja engländer...sorry briten schwarzen humor


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Juli 2009)

muss planetsmasher aber recht geben.
mann kann schon schreiben das die vonne insel meistens echt stur sind,aber inselaffen sind sie dann für mich doch nicht.


----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2009)

fehlt da nicht ne ecke?

http://www.j-beschriftungen.ch/catalog/images/chinesisch_frieden.gif

egal..nächste auktion:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-Mountainb...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Ricochet-All-...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

und was für die langen kerls:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## planetsmasher (7. Juli 2009)

1. is mir schnuppe was Du nicht hast
2. ich kann zwar nicht sehen ob wer lacht, ich kann aber PMs lesen und da ist das Meinungsbild sehr homogen
3. ....
4. sorry. Du hast nicht nur ein verdrehtes Selbst- und Weltbild sondern DIESES Forum auch nicht verstanden
5. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie tu mich schwer Deinen Humor damit in Einklang zu bringen. Liegt wohl an mir.


----------



## gtbiker (7. Juli 2009)

Jungens....jetzt mal wieder runterkommen. 
Menschen sind verschieden; gut so!


----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2009)

nur manche spielen halt immer den oberlehrer der gewisse wortwitze dann nicht versteht und einem was von regeln des guten benehmens im forum vorpredigt und selber ne satzeinleitung mit:

" hast du noch alle latten am zaun..." bringt.....naja egal...kann sich ja mit seinen kumpings per pm ausheulen über den bösen divergent!

so ich geh jetzt den toast fürs frauchen wenden


----------



## DeepStar23 (8. Juli 2009)

ein schöner Aufbau!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220448848004&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123


----------



## versus (8. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> 4. ich nerve nicht



falsch! dass ich das nicht allein so sehe, zeigen nicht zuletzt deine beiträge und die reaktionen im zeigt her faden - stichwort konkurrenzfähig! 



divergent! schrieb:


> sorry so ist das im forum



das sehe ich ebenfalls anders: 
bis vor einer weile war das gepflegte wort und political correctness in unserem forum ein ungeschriebenes gesetz. 

in letzter zeit wird hier permanent von egay, schwulen farben, inselaffen und ähnlich hirnfreiem zeug palavert. das ist eben weder wortwitzig, noch liegt es in der natur des forums, dass hier jeder tippen kann, was ihm durchs hirn schei$$t. 

gerade das gt unterforum hat sich immer durch einen freundlichen ton und respektvollen umgang miteinander ausgezeichnet. man kann sich an der stelle schon mal fragen, warum in den letzten monaten viele alteingesessene abgetaucht sind...

wenn es dir nicht möglich ist dich an ein paar umgangsformen zu halten, hast du sicher bei den anderen teilchenwiegern im leichtbau-forum, oder gleich im ktwr mehr spass.


----------



## divergent! (8. Juli 2009)

jap schön auf jeden fall aber der preis.....denk mal 1000 weniger wär realistischer...aber evtl will er ihn gar nicht ernsthaft verkaufen...sozusagen mit schmerzensgeldzulage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (8. Juli 2009)

ein schönes 16er gt psyclone in blau........leider mit delle



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300328556274


----------



## mountymaus (8. Juli 2009)

Ähm...
den würde ich sehr gern haben... wenn er ihn nach Deutschland verschickt.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Juli 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ........leider mit delle



aber was für eine...

wie schaffts man, dass der rahmen so gut in schuss ist und dann im sitzrohr so ein grässlicher schaden...?


----------



## cleiende (8. Juli 2009)

versus schrieb:


> gerade das gt unterforum hat sich immer durch einen freundlichen ton und respektvollen umgang miteinander ausgezeichnet. man kann sich an der stelle schon mal fragen, warum in den letzten monaten viele alteingesessene abgetaucht sind...



sic!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. Juli 2009)

Ouch!  Nasty wound on the seat tube on that 1998 16" Psyclone.  Too bad the rest of it is in very good shape.


----------



## oldman (9. Juli 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Ouch!  Nasty wound on the seat tube on that 1998 16" Psyclone.  Too bad the rest of it is in very good shape.



that is real prob, can be repaired easily, but would require a repaint of the seat tube


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Juli 2009)

versus schrieb:


> gerade das gt unterforum hat sich immer durch einen freundlichen ton und respektvollen umgang miteinander ausgezeichnet. man kann sich an der stelle schon mal fragen, warum in den letzten monaten viele alteingesessene abgetaucht sind...





cleiende schrieb:


> sic!



Auch wenn ich wohl eher einer von den "Anstaltsjüngeren" und vielleicht auch einen Teil dazu begetragen habe - genau diese Tatsache wurmt mich nach und nach immer mehr, da so leider nicht nur jede Menge GT-spezifisches Wissen, sondern sicher auch einiges an allg. Fachwissen verloren geht / ging / gehen könnte. Ich wüsste zum Beispiel nicht, wie alte Männer so hässliche Dellen aus Psyclone-Sitzrohren machen...
Also, ihr alten Hasen: Überlasst diese wunderbare Anstalt nicht kampflos den jungen (oder auch älteren) Wilden, denn sie würden nicht so heissen, wenn sie nicht noch etwas Erziehung benötigen würden. 

Ich für meinen Teil besuche fast ausschließlich dieses Forum, eben weil ich es für den freundlichen und respektvollen Ton so schätze. Aaber der hat abgenommen...


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Juli 2009)

rahmen entlacken oder nur sattelrohr
delle zuspachteln
schmirgeln
rahmen grundieren oder nur sattelrohr
rahmen mit effektlack oder orginalfarbe lackieren

wunder wunder schöööööön.

ps ich würde ihn auch nehmen........


----------



## oldman (9. Juli 2009)

die Delle kriegt man mit den Wunderwaffen der Karosseriebauer wieder halbwegs rausgedrueckt. Wenn die dann halbwegs raus ist, dann vorsichtig eine passgenaue Sattelstuetze (am besten mit leicht gebrochenen Kanten) hinterherschieben.
Es bleiben zwar leichte "Dellchen", aber das kann man dann mit leichten Hammerschlaegen beiklopfen und den Rest verzinnen oder spachteln.
Lack druff - fertsch 


achja, was die andere Frage angeht - hier isses rcht langweilig geworden. Zum einen wird hier semiprofessionel geramscht, das nervt elendig (er weiss genau, wen ich meine). 
Zum anderen geht es hauptsaechlich nur noch um "wer hat die meisten ollen GTs", das ist auch auf Dauer anstrengend (soll nicht heissen, dass ich nicht die Bude voller Bikes habe...). 
Und es hat sich in Sachen Kommunikationsstil ("wir" machen das jetzt alle mal so...) zum einen ein wenig in Richtung Kleintierzuchtverein entwickelt (sorry fuer den Vergleich), es fehlt nur noch ne Vereinssatzung .
Zum anderen wird hier zu oft viel zu ruppig rumgemacht, viel zu unentspannt, zu aggressiv. 

Letztlich haben sich auch einige (ehemalige) alteingesessene "wegentwickelt", sprich z.B. ich- habe mich hier recht wohl gefuehlt, als hier ein frischer spontaner Wind wehte, es mehr um das konkrete GT Nutzen/Bewegen ging. 
Seit einiger Zeit geht es hier aber nur noch um wo/wie/wieviel GT Zeug kaufen. Naja, somit ist das hier mitterweile ein ziemliches dejavu - ob ich jetzt jeden Tag hier reinschaue oder nur alle 6 Wochen, es ist immer gleich, ausser dass sich die Links zur zigtausendsten Xizangauktion leicht aendern.... 
Und das ist halt nicht sooooo spannend und jedesmal was dazu schreiben ist halt einfach a bissle oede.

Ich meine es nicht boese, aber ich verbringe halt lieber mehr Zeit auf meinen Bikes oder bringe meiner Tochter das Bremsen bei etc.

Soll sich jetzt keiner angegriffen fuehlen, aber ein bissle spontaner duerfte es hier schon zugehen...

hoppla, was hab ich jetzt fuer'n Roman geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Juli 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ... oder bringe meiner Tochter das Bremsen bei etc.



Das ist ja auch schließlich viel wichtiger als irgendein Forum oder sonstige "Nebenbeschäftigungen"! Du würdest es später bereuen es nicht getan zu haben!


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Juli 2009)

@oldman

Haste Recht. Das was GT fÃ¼r mich vor 4-5 Jahren so interessant gemacht hat war, dass sich nach der Pleite eigentlich niemand mehr so recht fÃ¼r den ehemaligen MarktfÃ¼hrer und seine kultigen RÃ¤der interessiert hat. Da kaufte man ein Zaskar gebraucht fÃ¼r 100â¬, obwohl man einige Jahre vorher nur von trÃ¤umen konnte. Ein Kultrad zum SchnÃ¤ppchenpreis!
Das hat sich leider (wahrscheinlich hauptsÃ¤chlich aufgrund des Forums - GT und Classic - ganz grundlegend geÃ¤ndert hat. Heute bezahlt man nun das dreifache fÃ¼r ein GT und die Preistreiberei hÃ¶rt nicht auf. 
AuÃerdem habe ich irgendwie das GefÃ¼hl, dass es hier immer mehr zu einem Museum denn zu einem Mountainbikeforum entwickelt. Richtig (!) gefahren werden wohl die wenigsten der RÃ¤der.
Der GT-Sammeldrang hat sich bei mir gelegt, von Zaskar, Zaskar, STS, LTS und Palomar ist nur noch ein Zaskar geblieben. Ich musste feststellen, dass andere MÃ¼tter auch schÃ¶ne, teilweise problemlosere und wesentlich gÃ¼nstigere TÃ¶chter haben. So stehen jetzt ein Corratec, ein Rotwild, ein Trek und ein Scott neben dem Zaskar... allesamt tolle RÃ¤der zu  SchnÃ¤ppchenpreisen, die heute bei GT nicht mehr mÃ¶glich sind. AuÃerdem vergisst man beim ganzen Horten das Wesentliche: das Fahren!


----------



## kingmoe (10. Juli 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> achja [...]


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich ja mit Meinungsäußerungen zum Verhalten mancher User immer zurückgehalten. Ebenso hab ich mich nie zum Niveau des Forums an sich geäußert.

Nicolai spricht mir allerdings aus der Seele. Jede Sche$$? Auktion wird gepostet und es kommen Fragen ob ein XY Tretlager in den Rahmen XY passt. Dazu ein Umgangston, der eigentlich ins Classic Bike Forum gehört.

Bevor jetzt wieder die Protestschreie kommen schreib ich jetzt gleich mal dazu dass ich weiß dass ich hier nicht reinschauen MUSS. Das ist auch der Grund warum heute endgültig ALLE GTs bis auf eines (Bravado LE) zerlegt wurden und demnächst ihren Weg zu vielleicht neuen Besitzern finden werden.

Irgendwie ist das Thema GT jetzt Mode geworden und dennoch gibt es - wie es oldman schon sagte- nix mehr Spektakuläres.

Ich denke der Weg sich untereinander öfter außerhalb des Gt Treffens zum Biken zu verabreden ist der bessere Weg. 

In diesem Sinne, weiterhin alles Gute! Ich wünsch Euch weiterhin viel Spaß mit Euren GTs. Ich werd jetzt nur noch GT Owner, kein GT Fahrer mehr sein. Ihr wisst alle welche Räder ich hatte, also falls Euch was interessiert=> PM.

VG
Peter






oldman schrieb:


> die Delle kriegt man mit den Wunderwaffen der Karosseriebauer wieder halbwegs rausgedrueckt. Wenn die dann halbwegs raus ist, dann vorsichtig eine passgenaue Sattelstuetze (am besten mit leicht gebrochenen Kanten) hinterherschieben.
> Es bleiben zwar leichte "Dellchen", aber das kann man dann mit leichten Hammerschlaegen beiklopfen und den Rest verzinnen oder spachteln.
> Lack druff - fertsch
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (10. Juli 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> Und es hat sich in Sachen Kommunikationsstil ("wir" machen das jetzt alle mal so...) zum einen ein wenig in Richtung Kleintierzuchtverein entwickelt (sorry fuer den Vergleich), es fehlt nur noch ne Vereinssatzung



ich verstehe nicht wirklich was du meinst, aber kritik an niveau- und respektlosem geschreibsel wirst du in einem kleintierzüchterverein selten finden.



oldman schrieb:


> Letztlich haben sich auch einige (ehemalige) alteingesessene "wegentwickelt", sprich z.B. ich- habe mich hier recht wohl gefuehlt, als hier ein frischer spontaner Wind wehte, es mehr um das konkrete GT Nutzen/Bewegen ging.



wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann wundert es mich umso mehr, dass du dich richtung rosa forum "entwickelt" hast, denn dort geht es ja nun wirklich äusserst selten ums bewegen - zumindest von rädern 

@peter: schade!


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Juli 2009)

@peter: schade!



dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (10. Juli 2009)

Peter, wirklich schade. Ich/wir kann/können nur hoffen, dass Du trotzdem noch ab und zu bei uns vorbeischaust.

Alles Gute!
Christian


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juli 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich ja mit Meinungsäußerungen zum Verhalten mancher User immer zurückgehalten. Ebenso hab ich mich nie zum Niveau des Forums an sich geäußert.
> 
> ...




Moin Peter,

hier noch einmal:

Wobei die Begründung für mich nicht nachvollziehbar ist! Selbst wenn das Ganze derzeit Mode ist kann ich mein eigenes Ding weiter durchziehen. Und eine Mode heisst Mode weil es dann auch wieder vorbei ist!

Zum 2. macht es somit den Eindruck das GT für Dich nur interessant war solange Du was Einzigartiges für Dich selber hattest um damit aufzufallen. Ging es Dir damit wirklich nur darum mit Gt aufzufallen oder warum hast Du soviel Herzblut in Deine Sammlung fliessen lassen?

Denke doch bitte noch mal darüber nach!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Juli 2009)

Ich kann den Peter gut verstehen und ziehe meinen Hut vor seiner Konsequenz , dass könnte ich so nicht durchziehen .

GT ist und wird  auch noch ne Weile eine grosse Leidenschaft bei mir sein , aber die aktuellen Sachen können leider nicht mit dem Flair der alten mithalten . Ein grosser Einbruch , was die Begeisterung für die Marke angeht , war das Desaster mit dem Jubi Zaskar - der Schuss ging imo voll nach hinten los und das dieses Forum über keinerlei Herstellersupport mehr verfügt , zeigt das Interesse der heutigen Macher an der Marke - es geht nur um den Namen .

Und was den Umgangston hier angeht - naja das hat sich ja auch schon bis zum Forumstreffen vorgearbeitet , wo sich die Leute wegen Nichtigkeiten anpflaumen - schade .
Ich werde auch weiterhin hier lesen und Sachen posten , aber im Grossen und Ganzen die Leidenschaft etwas reduzieren und mehr meiner Ketzerei fröhnen .

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Syborg (11. Juli 2009)

Ähem, wie war doch gleich nochmal der Name von dem Thread ??

Nichts für ungut aber in großen Teilen spricht mir Benjamin auch aus der Seele. Vielleicht sollte sich aber auch der ein oder andere selbst ernannte Forumswächter hier etwas zurücknehmen. Ich für meinen Teil werde dieses Forum weiterhin als Kommunikations- und Informationsforum nutzen. Und mit wem ich dies tue liegt allein bei mir. 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende, ich geh nämlich jetzt radfahren

Gruß Syborg


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

genau diesen Quark meinte ich...Normalerweise bin ich seeeeehr tolerant und das wissen ALLE hier, aber genau diese einfältige Geschwätz geht mir dermaßen auf die Nerven!

So genug gemotzt. Nochmal für alle zur Erklärung: in wohne in Bad Rodach, das hat ungefähr 3500 Einwohner. Dort kannst DU ja mal probieren aufzufallen mit nem GT Rad! Arbeitskollegen, die das weisse Xizang mal gesehn hatten gaben folgenden Kommentar dazu ab: Das ist ja ganz dreckig! So viel zum Thema auffallen. Hier interessiert es die Menschen überhaupt nicht was man fährt.

Mir ging es nie drum aufzufallen, ich fand die technische Ästhetik und das besondere Rahmendesign sowie die liebevollen, hochwertigen Lackierungen einfach grandios gut. Mittlerweile gilt das nur noch für die Team Scream Lackierung und wie gesagt das Bravado bleibt für immer hier. Ich habe für mich gemerkt, dass der ganze alte Kram nichts mehr für mich ist. Es passen weder Ergonomie noch die Technik so richtig zu meinen Ansprüchen wenn es um das eigentliche Bewegen des Rades geht. Da ich aber beides - technische Anmutung und spektakuläre Performance-  haben möchte muss nun die Sammlung mit alten Rädern weichen.

Die Argumentation mit dem Niveau des Forums bleibt weiterhin bestehen.

Ich denke damit kann man das Thema abschließen.

VG
Peter





ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Peter,
> 
> hier noch einmal:
> 
> ...


----------



## oldman (12. Juli 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht wirklich was du meinst, aber kritik an niveau- und respektlosem geschreibsel wirst du in einem kleintierzüchterverein selten finden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist ja das schoene am rosa forum, es geht ueberhaupt nicht um`s fahren, aber es wird nichts desto trotz sehr viel gefahren, richtig viel.
aber das ist kein vergleich, sind zwei voellig verschiedene "welten".


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Juli 2009)

So, wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thread;
GT von vor 90´, wenn ich die Prägung richtig deute. 
Den zweiten Flaschenhalter hat mein 89´Karakoram auch, nur geht bei meinem der Bremzug links in das Oberrohr. Schaltung ist die gleiche, Shimano Mountain LX.
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Klassik-Mount...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Juli 2009)

Und gleich noch was aus den Staaten,
GT Nabe blau eloxiert (hab ich noch nie gesehen)
http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-GT-fron...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50
Xizang in 20" und noch sehr günstig
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-TITAN...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50
Trekkingbike für kleine Leute
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ARETTE-HYBRI...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50
2x Stahl Avalanche
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Aval...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Avalanche-Fr...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50
einmal Psyclone in 16" (David?!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Psyclone-Fra...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50
und mein absoluter Farbfavorit, XCR in elektrik-green
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-XCR-4000-24-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:2|294:50


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Juli 2009)

Und das würde ich mir an die Bürowand hängen.
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Cruiser-Pro-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50
Ist mir aber zu teuer.


----------



## Beaufighter (12. Juli 2009)

Es gibt was leckeres in der Bucht und es ist ein Ami, der nicht nach Deutschland verschicken will. Kann mir jemand helfen oder hat einen Tipp, wie man den GT Rahmen nach good old Germany bekommt? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monacofranze (12. Juli 2009)

monacofranze schrieb:


> was ist von dem hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260439900918 zu halten? kriegt man das blau wieder gut weg gegen das alu poliert? scheint da ein haken zu sein?




ahja, gratulation an mich... freude oder leid? wie bekomme ich eigentlich die farbe runter???  das könnte wohl ein längeres projekt werden   hoffe trotz fragwürdiger substanz auf etwas schützenhilfe der alten gt-hasen hier


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn die Frage ein Lackierer / Beschichter sicherlich fundierter beantworten kann: Hat der Vorbesitzer ihn wirklich sandstrahlen lassen, würde ich wohl von einem erneuten mechanischen Entlacken abraten, da sandstrahlen (besser Glasperlen) ansich ja nicht ganz so materialschonend sein soll. Vielleicht wäre chemisch entlacken noch eine Alternative. Sicher könntest du den Rahmen danach auch polieren (lassen), aber ob das Ergebnis dann so überzeugt wie ein original BB?! Ansonsten soll es auch funktionieren, die alte Beschichtung aufzurauhen und "draufzupulvern" - aber dann fährst du wohl mindestens ein halbes Kilo mehr spazieren.
Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre wahrscheinlich, sich mit der Farbe der derzeitigen Beschichtung anzufreunden - sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus und ist ja quasi neu. Und das so gesparte Geld kannst du in ein paar schmucke Teile stecken!


----------



## MirkoR (13. Juli 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> So, wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thread;
> GT von vor 90´, wenn ich die Prägung richtig deute.
> Den zweiten Flaschenhalter hat mein 89´Karakoram auch, nur geht bei meinem der Bremzug links in das Oberrohr. Schaltung ist die gleiche, Shimano Mountain LX.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Klassik-Mountainbike-KULT_W0QQitemZ140332585849QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item20ac795379&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50



Ich hab das gekauft ich hoffe mal wenn ich das dann hier habe das ich dann etwas Hilfe beim wiederaufbau bekomme!


----------



## baldur75 (14. Juli 2009)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Ich hab das gekauft ich hoffe mal wenn ich das dann hier habe das ich dann etwas Hilfe beim wiederaufbau bekomme!



Bestimmt!!!

Hab diesbezüglich hier beste Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Janikulus (15. Juli 2009)

ein STS Lobo als Ersatzteilspender aus UK:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LOBO-CARBON-F...rksid=p3286.m63.l1177&_trkparms=|293:1|294:50


----------



## DeepStar23 (16. Juli 2009)

wat isn das???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260447003553


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Juli 2009)

Ein vergewaltigtes Zaskar


----------



## divergent! (16. Juli 2009)

ganz grausam


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juli 2009)

Hey, das ist ein superseltener Prototyp, ihr Banausen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. Juli 2009)

na jetzt wo du es sagst.........schlimm das


----------



## MirkoR (16. Juli 2009)

Was wäre denn so ein Rahmen Wert!?
Auch wenn das rad bissl hässlich ist!


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Juli 2009)

http://austin.craigslist.org/bik/1273236351.html


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Juli 2009)

NA WER WILL SEIN URLAUBSGELD VERGOLDEN?


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180384283469


----------



## bvarnfullagts (19. Juli 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> NA WER WILL SEIN URLAUBSGELD VERGOLDEN?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180384283469



David this one's got your name all over it....go for it!


----------



## Tiensy (20. Juli 2009)

*GT STS 1000 DS...*

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=471837#471837


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtcnrsteam (20. Juli 2009)

Tag Leute,

ich habe mir gerade das hier geschossen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250463942834

Ein super Preis, ich kanns selbst nicht fassen aber die Frage ist jetzt: Wie bekomme ichs nach Deutschland? Welcher ist der beste Weg einen Fahrradrahmen von UK nach Deutschland zu bekommen?

Viele Grüße: Hardy

Übrigens: Wenn ihr Zaskars und Co sucht: Ebay.co.uk ist eure Adresse. Ein Zaskar in 20 Zoll und Rot Eloxiert ist für ~30 Euro gerade dort versteigert worden.


----------



## Al-Capone (20. Juli 2009)

Na hoffentlich haste gefragt vorher ob er nach Deutschland versendet...viele Engländer machen es nämlich nicht.


----------



## DeepStar23 (20. Juli 2009)

und wenn doch ist es schweine teuer..


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> und wenn doch ist es schweine teuer..



Selbst abholen auch (Fähre oder Tunnel + Sprit)...


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Juli 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> und wenn doch ist es schweine teuer..



der spass kostet 25 gbp


----------



## DeepStar23 (20. Juli 2009)

das war auf eigene Erfahrungen bezogen.. 
Wenn man jemanden erwischt der zu doof zum Verpacken ist,kanns auch teurer werden..


----------



## xtcnrsteam (20. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich hab nen Dienst gefunden der mit local pickup, 5kg Gewicht und 20x60x100cm 23 Pfund kostet. Das klingt fair. Der Verkäufer ist auch mit Versand nach good old Gemany einverstanden, damit wird wohl alles gut.

Wenn ichs zusammengebaut hab mach ich ein Bild. Und bitte steinigt mich nicht, es wird ein relativ low Budget Stadtbike. 

ach und hier, damit ihrs glaubt: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130318095280

Unglaublich, allein die Bremsen wären in Deutschland 30 Euro wert gewesen...


----------



## JohnB (21. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (21. Juli 2009)

Falls ihr selbst was großes us UK importieren wollt hier der "günstige" Paketdienst:

http://www.worldwide-parcelservices.co.uk


----------



## MKAB (21. Juli 2009)

*SYNCROS !!!*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150360436220&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123    

Na, ob sich da einer ausm Forum einen Spaß macht?

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (21. Juli 2009)

Ein Urinalsieb von Syncros ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## MKAB (21. Juli 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> Ein Urinalsieb von Syncros ich schmeiß mich weg



Net gleich alles verraten


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juli 2009)

einmal stealth-bomber


----------



## divergent! (23. Juli 2009)

geil..........hoffentlich ist das jahr bald rum


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Juli 2009)

wie oft will denn der herr "mcflymalle" sein schwarzes zaskar noch selber ersteigern

das ist jetzt bestimmt schon das dritte oder vierte mal drin. beim ersten mal 1000 euro sofortkauf. ist aber schon ganz schön zusammengeranzt das gute stück. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-sch...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:2136|293:1|294:50


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juli 2009)

und sonderlich gepflegt ist auch nicht!


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Juli 2009)

top erhaltenes 14,5" ink blau zaskar 1994

http://cgi.ebay.com/1994-GT-ZASKAR-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:2125|293:1|294:50


----------



## Sascha123 (25. Juli 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> top erhaltenes 14,5" ink blau zaskar 1994
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1994-GT-ZASKAR-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:2125|293:1|294:50



Ich hoffe ich trete keinem damit zu nahe aber bei einem 14,5 muss ich daran denken:


----------



## divergent! (25. Juli 2009)

an welchen...hinten links oder vorne der 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (25. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> an welchen...hinten links oder vorne der 2.



Der unterhalb des Bildes. 

Aber mal im ernst, wie groß muss man wirlich sein um den Rahmen fahren zu können. 1,60m und kleiner?


----------



## Tiensy (25. Juli 2009)

1,69.5m


----------



## Sascha123 (25. Juli 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> 1,69.5m




Na gut, ich geh dann mal in Keller und peitsche mich selbst für meinen Kommentar.


----------



## divergent! (25. Juli 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> 1,69.5m



 ha bin 5mm größer und quasi dann wohl als riese oder....schrumpfgermane einzustufen


----------



## Sascha123 (25. Juli 2009)

Dann war ich ich wohl definitiv zu voreilig.

In meiner Größentabelle beginnt ein 14-Zöller nämlich bei 1,57m.


----------



## Janikulus (26. Juli 2009)

zaskar team in weiss aus Frankreich:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270433483223&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. Juli 2009)

könnte ein schnapper werden:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Mountain-b...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1688|293:1|294:50

einmal ätsch:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RETRO-GT-EDGE...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1688|293:1|294:200

schlimm verbastelt:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1992-Retro-Bi...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1688|293:1|294:200

ein zaskar??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/old-school-mt...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1688|293:2|294:200

zaskar mit angeschweißtem a2z adapter

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-zaskar-le-...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1688|293:3|294:200


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Juli 2009)

hat sich den hier jemand geholt?

96er oder 97er in frostblau 
fuhr hansi in seinem film "big five" zb in kenia oder in der genialen streetsession mit dave voelker 

preis war auch gut.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250468483202


----------



## cleiende (27. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> schlimm verbastelt:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1992-Retro-Bi...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1688|293:1|294:200



Was ist denn daran verbastelt?
Okay, blaue BMX Griffe und gelbe Onzas, das tut etwas weh, lässt sich für kleines Geld lösen.
Das Schutzblech hinten ist ein ganz altes MrCrud bis Mitte der 90er gebaut, passt zeitlich zum Rad und in UK sicher notwendiger als hier.
Da ist beim aktuellen Kurs selbst der Sofortkauf plus Versand keine Beutelschneiderei. Ich fange grad an nachzudenken, mein ältester Sohn braucht eines neues Rad für den Schulweg ;-)
Gruss,


cleiende


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> schlimm verbastelt:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1992-Retro-Bi...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1688|293:1|294:200



das war doch vor ner weile schonmal drin.
war glaub ich auch weggegangen.


----------



## Kruko (27. Juli 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> das war doch vor ner weile schonmal drin.
> war glaub ich auch weggegangen.



Ist ohne Gebot bzw. "Mindestpreis nicht erreicht" durchgelaufen. Und wie cleiende es schon sagte. Der Zustand ist sehr gut. Hörnchen, Griffe getauscht und man hat einen schönen Klassiker


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juli 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist ohne Gebot bzw. "Mindestpreis nicht erreicht" durchgelaufen. Und wie cleiende es schon sagte. Der Zustand ist sehr gut. Hörnchen, Griffe getauscht und man hat einen schönen Klassiker



ah, ok.
dann mal frohes bieten. ich brauchs nich


----------



## MKAB (27. Juli 2009)

Ein schickes schwarzes LE?
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-sch...itu=US-BWR%2BUCI%2BUCC%2BIT%2BUA&otn=12&ps=33

oder lieber mit "getunter" Geometrie:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...itu=US-BWR%2BUCI%2BUCC%2BIT%2BUA&otn=12&ps=33

... und schon fÃ¼r schlanke 1.499â¬    

.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Juli 2009)

MKAB schrieb:


> oder lieber mit "getunter" Geometrie:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...itu=US-BWR%2BUCI%2BUCC%2BIT%2BUA&otn=12&ps=33
> 
> ...



Das ist doch nicht wirklich aus den 90ern oder? Schaut euch mal die Ausfallenden am Rahmen an.


----------



## divergent! (27. Juli 2009)

hatte der rahmen in den 90ern auch schon disc aufnahme?


----------



## MKAB (27. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> hatte der rahmen in den 90ern auch schon disc aufnahme?



Nein, denke ich auch nicht... 
Auch merkwürdig, dass das Gusset unter dem Oberrohr fehlt (fürn late 90er) - oder erkenne ich das nur nicht richtig?

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. Juli 2009)

sieht eher wie ein avalanche aus


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juli 2009)

hab am 7ten jebutrtstach und würde gerne das hier.....na ihr wisst schon ( wenn nicht zu teuer.urlaub und treffen stehen vor der tür.)



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...68968&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1




und da gibt es noch ein orrrrggggiiinnnnales richter...


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Juli 2009)

zu gross.......

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-US-National-...ikes?hash=item1c0b793d2a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## STSfreak (2. August 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200366130616&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Raze (2. August 2009)

Hallo,

für Titan gibt es hier schon lange keinen Alarm mehr....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320407497482

Vielleicht interessiert es doch jemanden.

Schönen Abend

raze


----------



## monacofranze (3. August 2009)

2000   für ein "altes" rad...titan hin oder her


----------



## Raze (3. August 2009)

monacofranze schrieb:


> 2000 â¬  fÃ¼r ein "altes" rad...titan hin oder her



Hallo,

es gab Zeiten, da hÃ¤tte ich den Betrag wahrscheinlich des Rahmens wegen gezahlt. Wenn man jetzt hier im Forum einen sehr gut erhaltenen Rahmen fÃ¼r 600.-â¬ bekommt, ist der gewÃ¼nschte Preis natÃ¼rlich optimistisch hochgegriffen. Das heiÃt, die HÃ¤lfte des Preises  wÃ¤re meiner Meinung nach mit der (ver/-)gebrauchten Ausstattung angemessen.

Gute Woche

raze


----------



## Janikulus (4. August 2009)

lobo in weiss:

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports/radsport/mountainbikes/gt-lobo-dh-freeride/v/an577072582/


----------



## twisthead (4. August 2009)

wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist das auch ein GT: bei ebay
Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung, was das für ein Model ist...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. August 2009)

twisthead schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist das auch ein GT: bei ebay
> Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung, was das für ein Model ist...
> 
> Gruß



Ich glaube auf dem Oberrohr "Palomar" erahnen zu können.


----------



## tofu1000 (4. August 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> lobo in weiss:
> 
> http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports/radsport/mountainbikes/gt-lobo-dh-freeride/v/an577072582/



Das ist wirklich schön, aber leider auch schön groß... 



twisthead schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist das auch ein GT: bei ebay
> Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung, was das für ein Model ist...
> 
> Gruß



Ist es! Ein GT-Palomar, also eher unteres Segment. Scheint aber nicht großartig gebraucht zu sein - vielleicht was für die Väter hier.
So wie die Lenker- und Sattelstellung ausschaut, saß er/sie da bestimmt wie ein Frosch auf der Gießkanne.


----------



## twisthead (4. August 2009)

wer das gefahren hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Allerdings ist der Rahmen recht klein; laut Verkäufer eine Rahmenhöhe von 43cm...

das es eher das untere Segment ist, hatte ich auch schon vermutet. Es ist lediglich die SIS Schaltung verbaut. Wäre es einige Nummern größer hätte ich wohl zugeschlagen um mir ein neues Stadtbike aufbauen zu können...


----------



## tofu1000 (4. August 2009)

Schau doch mal in den Verkaufsthread, wenn es denn ein GT werden soll - da sind momentan so einige verführerische Angebote zu finden... 

Hätte evtl. jemand eine Connection ins nah gelegene Königreich (UK)?


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. August 2009)

Was geht den hier ab?
Noch 5 Tage Laufzeit und 81 für ein Tequesta.
Die spinnen, die ...
http://cgi.ebay.de/HERREN-FAHRAD-TE...äder?hash=item2a003e4c58&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## dr.juggles (8. August 2009)

ui mal wieder ein cosmic sunrise

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-LE-...s_GL?hash=item20acd16c6a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (8. August 2009)

sieht aber auch gruselig aus mit dem ganzen gebammel da dran


----------



## dr.juggles (8. August 2009)

ich dachte auch eigentlich nur an den rahmen


----------



## divergent! (8. August 2009)

is mir klar...ein normaler mtb-fahrer traut sich so auch nicht auf die straße

aber sehe ich da vor dem G einen riesigen lackabrieb?


----------



## dr.juggles (8. August 2009)

ein "normaler" mtb fahrer baut auch keine lefty ins GT  nur spaß

hab mir den rahmen nicht so genau angeschaut aber die cosmic´s sind ja sehr selten


----------



## trinkdöner (8. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> aber sehe ich da vor dem G einen riesigen lackabrieb?



ich glaube das ist so bei dem decal


----------



## divergent! (8. August 2009)

das ist richtig...bin auch kein normaler mensch

aber das vor dem G sieht aus wie abgescheuert, denke mal vom bowdenzug. da bringt einem ne seltene lackierung leider nicht viel wenn sie schlecht erhalten ist.

das hier hat zwar nix mit gt zu tun aber die hab ich noch nie gesehen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Devil-Cantis-NEU...eile?hash=item43992ce6cd&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

find ich total lecker!


----------



## dr.juggles (8. August 2009)

das sind die decals, kein lackabrieb. die decals hatte ich auch auf meinem 99er.

hätte auch gerne grüne cantis.


----------



## divergent! (8. August 2009)

ja bei genauen betrachten hab ich mich auch grad gefragt wie der zug da schleifen soll. gut also sinds die abziehbilder.

kennt jemand diese bremsen?


----------



## zaskar-le (8. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> kennt jemand diese bremsen?



Ja, bin aber froh dass es beim Kennen geblieben ist. Devil hatte wirklich ein Händchen für besonders hässliche Sachen - gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Die passenden Bremshebel sind auch was für's Gruselkabinett. Bitte nicht an ein GT schrauben...


----------



## divergent! (8. August 2009)

ich finde die teile eigentlich ziemlich cool. würden auch an mein backwoods passen aber da kommt 1. was noch feineres dran und 2. hab ich eh grad kein geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (14. August 2009)

zwar kein gt aber der rahmen ist cool:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Excalibur-Stahlr...eile?hash=item4148199777&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Janikulus (14. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> zwar kein gt aber der rahmen ist cool:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Excalibur-Stahlr...eile?hash=item4148199777&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



also die hässlichen Bremsen würden sicher an den Hässlichen Rahmen passen, 
so was gehört in den Kuriositäten Sammelthread, nicht hierher


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2009)

So hässlich finde ich den garnicht mal. Gehört hier aber nicht rein.


----------



## divergent! (14. August 2009)

deshalb hab ich ja auch geschrieben daß es kein gt ist....soll aber vorkommen daß so manch anderer sich trotzdem an so einer kuriosität erfreut.


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2009)

Dafür gibt es sicherlich andere Unterforen. 

Wir befinden uns hier im GT-Forum. Wäre schön, wenn Du uns in Zukunft mit so etwas verschonst und Du Dich auf den Sinn dieses Thread beziehst. DerZweck war bzw. ist es vor Fakes zu warnen oder auf Seltenheiten hinzuweisen.


----------



## Raze (16. August 2009)

Hallo,

Schönes GT LTS, leider mit durchgesägter Kettenstrebe 

Schönen Sonntag raze


----------



## divergent! (23. August 2009)

braucht jemand erstzteile oder will sich günstig ein i drive aufbauen?:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-i-Drive-5-Fr...ikes?hash=item35a3084ed3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Raze (24. August 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Schönes GT LTS, leider mit durchgesägter Kettenstrebe
> 
> Schönen Sonntag raze



Hallo,

da ist er wieder (diesmal mit link )

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Lts-19-zoll-v...eile?hash=item2555f69bc1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## Janikulus (25. August 2009)

selten, grün, 16"...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vintage-1997-...s?hash=item2c50984e3b&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

und internationaler Versand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (25. August 2009)




----------



## dr.juggles (25. August 2009)

sieht mir leider sehr stark nach einem 14,5" aus!
unterrohr ist beim 16" im bereich vorne des gussets wuchtiger und hinten das kleine dreieck am triple triangle sieht schon arg winzig aus.

farbe ist aber hammergeil, der war vor kurzem noch in craigslist , local pick up in cali.
vorbesitzer einst hans rey (der fuhr definitiv das 14,5"), am rahmen war bei craigslist noch ne blaue cooks kurbel verbaut. das ganze trum gabs für sagenhafte 100 dollar , krass wa?
leider wollte der werte typ nicht versenden und so freut sich jetzt der ebay reseller der mit der cooks kurbel allein schon ein vermögen macht.


----------



## tofu1000 (25. August 2009)

Hach Mensch, ist der schön!  

Ablenkungsmanöver.......







Ablenkungsmanöver......













Ablenkungsmanöver!

COSMIC SUNRISE!!!!!!!

Nur Spass. Ich vermute leider, das grüne Ding geht gnadenlos durch die Decke... Aber Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## dr.juggles (25. August 2009)

würdeste in cali wohnen hätteste das Geile Teil für 100 bucks haben können.

die grünen sind ja noch seltener als die cosmic´s. und der letzte grüne in der us bucht war gebrochen.


----------



## Janikulus (25. August 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> der war vor kurzem noch in craigslist , local pick up in cali.
> vorbesitzer einst hans rey (der fuhr definitiv das 14,5"), am rahmen war bei craigslist noch ne blaue cooks kurbel verbaut. das ganze trum gabs für sagenhafte 100 dollar , krass wa?
> leider wollte der werte typ nicht versenden und so freut sich jetzt der ebay reseller der mit der cooks kurbel allein schon ein vermögen macht.



krass, da lohnt sich ja schon fast ein last minute Flug nach usa um das ding abzuholen.


----------



## divergent! (26. August 2009)

das grün ist wirklich verdammt lecker. da komm ich ja glatt in turbulenzen wenn ich mein backwoods polieren lasse.......evtl doch grün eloxieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (26. August 2009)

... da muss ich aber mal tiiiieeeef durchatmen...

Genau DIESE Farbe habe ich mir vorgestellt...


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... da muss ich aber mal tiiiieeeef durchatmen...
> 
> Genau DIESE Farbe habe ich mir vorgestellt...



Cosmic Sunrise oder das grüne?? Ich hab übrigens neben meiner Anschift in Escheburg auch noch eine in Florida


----------



## Stemmel (26. August 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Cosmic Sunrise oder das grüne?? Ich hab übrigens neben meiner Anschift in Escheburg auch noch eine in Florida



Sowohl als auch... Aber bevorzugt wird grün!!!!!!!!! 

Nehme Deinen Hinweis mal als 'Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl' auf. Danke sehr!


----------



## dr.juggles (26. August 2009)

wieso denn? der versand ist doch worldwide


----------



## zaskar-le (26. August 2009)

...ist übrigens 100 % ein 14,5"


----------



## Stemmel (27. August 2009)

... damit ist es GsD zu klein...


----------



## mountymaus (27. August 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ... damit ist es GsD zu klein...



...würde mir passen... 


Mal sehen wie hoch der geht


----------



## dr.juggles (27. August 2009)

wenn das vorher hansi seins war wäre es frevel wenn man danach nicht mit "fahren" kann


----------



## Tiensy (27. August 2009)

Ist übrigens ein Zaskar LE... CNC Ausfallenden, CNC Steg zwischen den Sitzstreben, integrierte Sattelstützenklemmung... Super schön das grüne!


----------



## dr.juggles (27. August 2009)

...und? schlägste zu cheffe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. August 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-IT-1-getriebe...äder?hash=item4a9a2e687e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...äder?hash=item1e581f00fe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## TigersClaw (27. August 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> ...würde mir passen...
> 
> 
> Mal sehen wie hoch der geht



Du hast genug GTs, geniesse doch erstmal das Force


----------



## Tiensy (28. August 2009)

14.5" und grün elox... wundervoller Rahmen. LE dazu. Aber ich hab keinen Platz mehr und bin eigentlich dabei die Sammlung etwas zu reduzieren. Hier hab ich noch genug zu spielen... 

Allen anderen viel Erfolg. Hoffe der landet hier im Forum


----------



## mountymaus (28. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Du hast genug GTs, geniesse doch erstmal das Force



Ob das genug sind??? Es ist doch eine GT Sammlung und sammeln heißt doch, immer mehr...
Vielleicht aber auch nur vielleicht würde ich mich dann von einem anderen trennen...


----------



## Stemmel (28. August 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hoffe der landet hier im Forum



Ich hoffe nur, dass dieser wunderschöne grüne Rahmen wegen seiner seltenen Farbe auch einen entsprechenden Aufbau erfährt. 

Nicht auszudenken, wenn nur 08/15-Anbauteile daran kämen...  Wäre es meine Größe, würde das Aufbaukonzept schon stehen.  Da haben Manni und ich schon seit fast einem Jahr eine Idee im Kopf...


----------



## Tiensy (28. August 2009)

Auch wenn es nie passieren wird... 

Solch einen grünen elox Rahmen würde ich auf die Schnelle so aufbauen:

- Sofern es Naben gibt, mit ähnlichem eloxal Ton... Tune oder King in grün
- ansonsten schwarze Teile
- M950

Standard halt 

Egal, viel Erfolg!


----------



## Manni1599 (28. August 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nie passieren wird...
> 
> Solch einen grünen elox Rahmen würde ich auf die Schnelle so aufbauen:
> 
> ...



*KEINESFALLS!!!*


----------



## Tiensy (28. August 2009)

Richtig, das wird keinesfalls passieren. Denn solche "perfekten" Aufbauten mit farblich übereinstimmenden Tönen und Nuancen, kratzen doch sehr am Geldbeutel. Bin mittlerweile von dieser Art Aufbauten etwas abgerückt.

Derzeit steht Funktionalität ganz klar im Vordergrund. Wenn's optisch passt, noch besser.

Muss da auch ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich bei solchen Schönheiten auch einfach Angst hätte das richtig ranzunehmen.

Insofern: Ride on.


----------



## dr.juggles (28. August 2009)

RASTA wäre da was feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (28. August 2009)

Quatsch
Grün und Purple, lasst die 90ziger auferstehen


----------



## Davidbelize (29. August 2009)

nen grünes zassi...na da werd ich mal tief in mich gehen und erkennen das ich ein solches schon seit jahren suche.


----------



## dr.juggles (30. August 2009)

...und feststellen daß 14,5" viiiieeeel zu klein ist...


----------



## Davidbelize (30. August 2009)

einem wirds schon passen.....





bild ist 5 jahre alt und das rechte kind ist nicht meines.


----------



## tofu1000 (30. August 2009)

Dieses Bild ist soo cool!


----------



## Davidbelize (30. August 2009)

es würde übrigends (wenn) mit blauen elox teilen aufgebaut werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (31. August 2009)

Ball burnished hoch 3, da verkauft jemand 3x "Bling Bling":

http://shop.ebay.de/krawa1/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

RTS, LTS und Avalanche Rahmen.


----------



## versus (31. August 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> es würde übrigends (wenn) mit blauen elox teilen aufgebaut werden....



"grün und blau schmückt wie sau"


----------



## tofu1000 (31. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> "grün und blau schmückt wie sau"



 Bei uns sagt man immer: Grün und blau trägt Kaspers Frau. (??!) 

Ich würde es ja mit satt grün eloxierten Teilen aufbauen...


----------



## Davidbelize (31. August 2009)

so leute bin beim grünen elox raus.....kettere.... könnte euch sagen warum.


 werde leider markentechnisch fremdgehen.............


----------



## TigersClaw (31. August 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ...werde leider markentechnisch fremdgehen.............



Schäm Dich ... ich besorge schonmal Teer und Federn


----------



## MKAB (31. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> "grün und blau schmückt wie sau"



Bei uns sagt man "Grün und blau schmückt _die_ Sau" 

BoT: Was ist denn da los gewesen? http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190327193995&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D190327193995%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

.


----------



## versus (31. August 2009)

MKAB schrieb:


> Bei uns sagt man "Grün und blau schmückt _die_ Sau"



bei uns eigentlich auch, aber die nette variante ist eben "wie"


----------



## Stemmel (31. August 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> werde leider markentechnisch fremdgehen.............



 Verräts Du uns was es wird??? 

Ehrlich gesagt: Nachdem ich Cristinas Liteville gesehen habe.... nein, nein, nein. Der Keller ist voll!


----------



## moitrich (31. August 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ball burnished hoch 3, da verkauft jemand 3x "Bling Bling":
> 
> http://shop.ebay.de/krawa1/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=
> 
> RTS, LTS und Avalanche Rahmen.




Zumindest ist das LTS aus einem 7005-er Alu und daher meines Wissens NUR poliert und nicht BB.


----------



## tofu1000 (31. August 2009)

BB meines Wissens nichts mit der Alusorte zu tun. Auch das Ava ist nicht aus 6061 und BB. Siehe auch hier:
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1997.pdf
Da stehts noch als kleine Randbemerkung unter den Specs: In Deutschland nur in ball burnished erhältlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (31. August 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> BB meines Wissens nichts mit der Alusorte zu tun. Auch das Ava ist nicht aus 6061 und BB. Siehe auch hier:
> http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1997.pdf
> Da stehts noch als kleine Randbemerkung unter den Specs: In Deutschland nur in ball burnished erhältlich!



Hast recht, danke.


----------



## divergent! (1. September 2009)

autschn....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vintage-1997-...s?hash=item2c50984e3b&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


hats nun einer von hier?


----------



## dr.juggles (1. September 2009)

top gewinnspanne für den reseller!


----------



## zaskar-le (1. September 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hoffe der landet hier im Forum





divergent! schrieb:


> hats nun einer von hier?


----------



## Davidbelize (1. September 2009)

lucky chris.....  wäre das hier nicht dazwischen gekommen wäre es ein kleiner fight geworden.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. September 2009)

Da darf man dann wohl 2x gratulieren


----------



## mountymaus (1. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


>




DANKE!!  
















Aber schön, dass er im Forum ist.
Dafür haben wir uns was anderes gegönnt.... 
Bilder später.


----------



## dr.juggles (1. September 2009)

mit DEM vorbesitzer muss dann aber auch was mit dem bike gehen


----------



## zaskar-le (1. September 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> DANKE!!



Nanu? Ist das wirklich ein Grund den roten Wut-Smilie auszupacken? 

Für Zeiten, in denen kleine rot eloxierte Zaskars (vergleichsweise "Massenware") teilweise um die EUR 300,- bringen, fand ich den Preis übrigens richtig moderat, ich hätte eigentlich doch mit mehr gerechnet. Wahrscheinlich war das Auktionsende in der Nacht doch vorteilhaft. Und wenn man es geschafft hat, das Paket für völlig unterbewertete $100 zu schießen, hat man sich seine Marge mehr als verdient, für mich völlig akzeptabel.

Und ja, er wird standesgemäß bewegt, es gibt sogar schon einen Plan 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (1. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Nanu? Ist das wirklich ein Grund den roten Wut-Smilie auszupacken?
> 
> Für Zeiten, in denen kleine rot eloxierte Zaskars (vergleichsweise "Massenware") teilweise um die EUR 300,- bringen, fand ich den Preis übrigens richtig moderat, ich hätte eigentlich doch mit mehr gerechnet. Wahrscheinlich war das Auktionsende in der Nacht doch vorteilhaft. Und wenn man es geschafft hat, das Paket für völlig unterbewertete $100 zu schießen, hat man sich seine Marge mehr als verdient, für mich völlig akzeptabel.
> 
> ...





Das war doch nicht so ernst gemeint  
Ist doch schön, dass er im Forum ist.


----------



## zaskar-le (1. September 2009)




----------



## tofu1000 (1. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...es gibt sogar schon einen Plan



Meine Glückwünsche! Im selben Atemzug möchte ich dann auch noch *vehement *auf einen detaillierten Aufbauthread hinweisen!!!!!


----------



## divergent! (1. September 2009)

schön, na da bin ich mal auf den aufbau gespannt


----------



## Tiensy (1. September 2009)

Gratulation auch von hier. Freut mich zu hören, dass er in diesem Forum ist. Irgendwie hat da ja jeder was von, wenn Du einen schönen Aufbau-Thread für das Grüne eröffnest. Der Rahmenist ja schon sehr extravagant. Der hat sowas verdient.

Auf alle Fälle: Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## gtbiker (1. September 2009)

Glückwunsch zum schönen Rahmen!  
Die oben genannten Forderungen kann ich nur unterstützen 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (1. September 2009)

hätte nicht wenigstens einer schreiben können,das der verzicht aufs grüne zaskar und fürs dekerf auch zu verstehen ist.


----------



## tofu1000 (1. September 2009)

David, ich dachte das versteht sich doch von selbst!  
Auch wenn er hier so gar nicht hingehört! tztztz...


----------



## korat (1. September 2009)

ich verstehe das auch vollkommen! (du hattest ja auch nicht viel zeit zum überlegen...)

grün, ok, aber es ist und bleibt doch "nur" ein zaskar. ein dekerf hat nicht jeder.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. September 2009)

Und ich hab immerhin gratuliert. Das Dekerf muss sich vor keinem GT verstecken ... doch, vor einem, meinem )


----------



## zaskar-le (1. September 2009)

Danke für die netten Glückwünsche! 

Tja, mein Plan. Ich hatte es ja schonmal irgendwo geschrieben, aber ich bin früher einmal ein wenig Trial gefahren und es kribbelte in letzter Zeit, auch nach den jüngsten Fotos der Hamburger Jungs, mal wieder gewaltig. Bin wirklich gespannt, ob es die Knochen noch mitmachen und ob man nach fast 14 Jahren Trialpause wieder einigermaßen den Einstieg findet. Um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen: gut war ich schon damals nicht. 

Gern beuge ich mich dem öffentlichen Druck  und mache einen kleinen Aufbauthread. Es tun sich bei mir ohnehin schon jetzt etliche Fragezeichen auf. Ich kann mich z.B. kaum noch an die Bestückung des damaligen Gefährtes erinnern , und bei aktuellerem Material lebe ich ohnehin etwas hinter dem Mond.

Aber gemeinsam bekommen wir das schon hin, und ich freue mich darauf, den kleinen grünen als reine Spaß- und Trickmaschine aufzubauen und anschließend behutsam rumzuhüpfen, ohne dass er gleich an der Parkbank zerschellt. 

Und David: das DeKerf ist superschön, hast Du gut gemacht! 

back to the roots!
Christian


----------



## Stemmel (1. September 2009)

habe mir auch etwas kleines grün eloxiertes gegönnt.... 





als Ersatzbefriedigung für das (zu kleine) grüne Zaskar.... 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem guten Stück an Zaska-le!


----------



## korat (1. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Aber gemeinsam bekommen wir das schon hin, und ich freue mich darauf, den kleinen grünen als reine Spaß- und Trickmaschine aufzubauen und anschließend behutsam rumzuhüpfen



das ist ehrenvoll und cool.
ich freu mich schon auf den aufbauthread, aber: ist er mit 17" dafür nicht doch ein wenig groß?


----------



## zaskar-le (1. September 2009)

korat schrieb:


> [...] aber: ist er mit 17" dafür nicht doch ein wenig groß?



Eigentlich ja, nach den heutigen Maßstäben. Aber damals haben wir das ja auch hinbekommen und witzige Sachen gemacht. Außer dem neuen Hans Rey-Rahmen, der mir leider nicht in die Hände gekommen ist, gefallen mir die neuen Sachen im Trial-Bereich leider gar nicht mehr. Unbestritten machen die neuen Sachen das Trialen aber deutlich leichter als früher und sind schlichtweg besser geeignet.

Groß ist übrigens relativ, wenn ich meiner Freundin erklären muss, warum ich mit 190 cm einen 14,5"-Rahmen (GT-Maß) gekauft habe. Da muss ich die Tage wohl noch durch...


----------



## Ketterechts (2. September 2009)

Falls jemand einen Carbon Rahmen sucht 

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/gt-zaskar-carbon.html?newsletter=2009/gt-zaskar-carbon


----------



## versus (2. September 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen Carbon Rahmen sucht
> 
> http://www.outdoor-broker.de/gt-zaskar-carbon.html?newsletter=2009/gt-zaskar-carbon



 ...und führe uns nicht in versuchung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (2. September 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen Carbon Rahmen sucht
> 
> http://www.outdoor-broker.de/gt-zaskar-carbon.html?newsletter=2009/gt-zaskar-carbon



Das Design gefällt mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut! 
Der Preis gefällt mir wirklich ausgesprochen schlecht - das liegt allerdings eher an meinem Kontostand. 

Das Design finde ich auch SEHR ansprechend: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220474597434&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Den Preis und den Zustand finde ich ebenfalls sehr ansprechend. Würde ich jedoch die derzeitige Lebensabschnittsbegleitung darauf an-sprechen, würde diese sich eher dagegen aus-sprechen...


----------



## dr.juggles (2. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja, nach den heutigen Maßstäben. Aber damals haben wir das ja auch hinbekommen und witzige Sachen gemacht. Außer dem neuen Hans Rey-Rahmen, der mir leider nicht in die Hände gekommen ist, gefallen mir die neuen Sachen im Trial-Bereich leider gar nicht mehr. Unbestritten machen die neuen Sachen das Trialen aber deutlich leichter als früher und sind schlichtweg besser geeignet.
> 
> Groß ist übrigens relativ, wenn ich meiner Freundin erklären muss, warum ich mit 190 cm einen 14,5"-Rahmen (GT-Maß) gekauft habe. Da muss ich die Tage wohl noch durch...




na dann viel spaß mit dem 14,5" bei 1,90m 
mir sind die 16" schon grenzwertig bei 1,85m.

hatte mal ein 14,5" , aber habs dem tiensy vermacht weil ich damit nicht mal von spot zu spot fahren konnte , außer im stehen - im sitzen hat das knie am lenker geschliffen 

um maguras wirst du nicht herumkommen, stell dich da schonmal drauf ein


----------



## hoeckle (2. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ...und führe uns nicht in versuchung...


 
und, schon entschieden???



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Das Design gefällt mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut!
> Der Preis gefällt mir wirklich ausgesprochen schlecht - das liegt allerdings eher an meinem Kontostand.


 
steve,bevor du dir so einen plastikklumpen holst, würde ich an deiner stelle ersteinmal über was nicht rostendes aus einem späten bj nachdenken und dem eine hintere bremsscheibenaufnahme spendieren. preislich landest du da sogar darunter....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. September 2009)

Hallo!

genau das ist wonach mir steht. gebt mir das moderne Zeug. O Mann...es juckt verdammt arg in den Fingern. Check schon grad die Rahmenmaße...

Jetzt wo fast alles andere weg ist..

Vg
Peter



versus schrieb:


> ...und führe uns nicht in versuchung...


----------



## Ketterechts (2. September 2009)

Nur darf man da nicht zu lange überlegen , weil das Angebot ja nur einen Tag gilt .

Ein Xizang mit Scheibenbremse - das wär noch etwas wo ich echt schwach werden könnte , aber müsste in der Tat eins der letzten Baureihe sein , damit man da auch ne anständige Federgabel verbauen kann .


----------



## divergent! (2. September 2009)

gabs die orig. mit disc-aufnahme? wär ja mal ne richtig edle sache


----------



## cleiende (2. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> gabs die orig. mit disc-aufnahme? wär ja mal ne richtig edle sache



nein


----------



## tofu1000 (2. September 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und, schon entschieden???
> 
> 
> 
> steve,bevor du dir so einen plastikklumpen holst, würde ich an deiner stelle ersteinmal über was nicht rostendes aus einem späten bj nachdenken und dem eine hintere bremsscheibenaufnahme spendieren. preislich landest du da sogar darunter....



 Einer der (m.E.) schönsten Decalsätze liegt ja schon hier... Ich bräuchte einen größeren Keller, damit die wenigen Fahrräder in dem kleinen Keller für die Herzdame nicht so "viel" aussehen. 
Wer weiss Feri, vielleicht finde ich ja auch noch was älteres, rostendes mit extravaganter, asiatischer Lackierung...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. September 2009)

Hallo!

Also ich wurde in Versuchung geführt..





scroll









scroll












scroll











scroll












scroll












.....und konnte nicht widerstehen. Einmal Kohlefaserbomber in Größe M demnächst im Aufbauthread. Trotz 600 mm OR!







Ich stell mir vor. Reba Race in Weiß. Weiße Formula R1, F99, weißer Ritchey WCS in wet white, KCNC Ti Lite Stütze. Gruppenseitig wirds was Banales von Shimpanso (XT), Rädersatz woaß i no net, Rest is ja nur Kleinzeuch


VG
Peter







versus schrieb:


> ...und führe uns nicht in versuchung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (3. September 2009)

Glückwunsh Peter 

Einmal süchtig = immer süchtig


----------



## versus (3. September 2009)

du hast es getan! dachte ich mir schon ;-)

glückwunsch, ich bin sicher, dass mir das ergebnis gefallen wird.


----------



## Davidbelize (3. September 2009)

rotes plastik zaskar in m  .....................


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190331822819




und noch ein lts hardtail.....  


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190332159443


----------



## aggressor2 (4. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> und noch ein lts hardtail.....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190332159443



wo im auktions-satz- 'palomar' steht und auf dem bild ein timberline zu sehn ist...


----------



## mountymaus (4. September 2009)

Glückwunsch Peter


----------



## Deleted61137 (5. September 2009)

Gepäckträgerbefestigungsteil

-> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Befestigungst...ehör?hash=item25563cd1eb&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 <-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (6. September 2009)

gt fully:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Fully-Shimano...äder?hash=item2302b7cc07&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

was für die langen in sehr günstig:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...äder?hash=item1e581f00fe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

mit interessanten teilen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-GT-LTS-1-Mou...äder?hash=item3a5281a498&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Rennkram (6. September 2009)

Zaskar NOS 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160360297331


----------



## cleiende (6. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> gt fully:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Fully-Shimano...äder?hash=item2302b7cc07&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



klar...


----------



## divergent! (6. September 2009)

na doch steht doch dran


----------



## Davidbelize (6. September 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Zaskar NOS
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160360297331










das wäre auch noch was für den sohn meiner mutter.
der preis ist,wenn man in usa wohnen würde.auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## divergent! (6. September 2009)

stilecht aus usa:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-2000-Dua...ikes?hash=item3ef816abe6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Deleted 5247 (10. September 2009)

Für Abholer aus dem Raum Taunus: http://cgi.ebay.de/Moutainbike-26-Z...äder?hash=item25563583e6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Die komplett(!) lackierte Rock Shox(?) Federgabel ist ganz klar ein Hingucker. 

---

Für Abholer aus dem Raum Berlin: http://cgi.ebay.de/4-Fahrraeder_W0Q...äder?hash=item255643d852&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Allerdings muss man noch drei andere Räder mitnehmen.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. September 2009)

Vor alles ist es sehr gut erhalten )


----------



## divergent! (11. September 2009)

neues unbekanntes gt modell:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Mountain-b...s_SR?hash=item1c0c69bd93&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



und er liefert leider nicht nach dtl:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1994-GT...ikes?hash=item3355873197&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

und ein schnapper:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-frame-...s_SR?hash=item25564977f7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## tofu1000 (11. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> neues unbekanntes gt modell:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Mountain-b...s_SR?hash=item1c0c69bd93&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Was denn, was denn?!?! Vorne GT rolleyes und hinten Scott?  
Das ist ja fast wie hinten GT und vorn Cola...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (13. September 2009)

Hier! Ein GT mit einem AMG Mercedes Benz Tuning!! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mercedes-Benz...äder?hash=item2a011d4c5e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. September 2009)

...und wer sich kein AMG leisten kann nimmt den hier

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-mountain-b...s_GL?hash=item33558b6281&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 <-


----------



## dr.juggles (14. September 2009)

welch teuflischer preis für jenen wunderschönen rahmen 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Zaskar-Tri...s_SR?hash=item3a52bc11a1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## divergent! (14. September 2009)

nix teufel...apokalypse...apokalypse=idee von gott


----------



## ohneworte (14. September 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hier! Ein GT mit einem AMG Mercedes Benz Tuning!!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mercedes-Benz...äder?hash=item2a011d4c5e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




Ich bin das nicht, auch wenn ich im gleichen Ort wohnhaft bin! Habe ich aber noch nicht durch den Ort fahren sehen!


----------



## Davidbelize (15. September 2009)

psyclone.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-PSYCLONE-1...s_GL?hash=item3ca5aa92c0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. September 2009)

Was altes, 89ziger Outpost. Weltweiter Versand.
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-OUTPOST-MENS...ikes?hash=item588328e8ba&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## aggressor2 (16. September 2009)

carbon zassi ohne viel bunt
mit angegebenen 1388g in angegebenem L, aber wohl doch eher M bei ~430mm sitzrohr c-c.


----------



## versus (16. September 2009)

M bei einem 620er oberrohr? wohl kaum. die angaben decken sich denen von gt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2009)

dann halt L.
aber ob das gewicht dann stimmt...?


peru73 schrieb:


> schmalzige 1566 g


----------



## divergent! (17. September 2009)

ich glaub es gibt einfach hersteller die es da mit der qualitätssicherung nicht so genau nehmen.....und kunden die das so hinnehmen.

traurig bei diesen preisen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. September 2009)

LTS DS in Kindergröße
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1000-DS-R...eile?hash=item2ea7dc513f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Geniale Farbe


----------



## Rennkram (17. September 2009)

den muss ich haben


----------



## DeepStar23 (17. September 2009)

Das hab ich auch gedacht.. Allerdings habe ich den schon als 96er leider ohne Disc-Aufnahme.



Rennkram schrieb:


> den muss ich haben


----------



## moitrich (17. September 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> LTS DS in Kindergröße
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1000-DS-R...eile?hash=item2ea7dc513f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Geniale Farbe



Der Verkaufspreis wird sicherlich überproportional hoch werden, hauptsächlich wegen der Sitzstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (17. September 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch gedacht.. Allerdings habe ich den schon als 96er leider ohne Disc-Aufnahme.



Da gibt es doch diesen schicken Adapter


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. September 2009)

Vor ein paar Wochen war der gleiche in 20" drin, wurde aber hoch gepusht. Das erste mal war ich zweiter, dann tauchte er plötzlich hier im Verkaufstrhead auf. Als ich den User dann anschrieb, nam er in wieder raus und er tauchte wieder bei Ebay auf. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ging der für um die 250 weg.
War aber bestimmt kein reeller Preis.


----------



## moitrich (17. September 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Wochen war der gleiche in 20" drin, wurde aber hoch gepusht. Das erste mal war ich zweiter, dann tauchte er plötzlich hier im Verkaufstrhead auf. Als ich den User dann anschrieb, nam er in wieder raus und er tauchte wieder bei Ebay auf. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ging der für um die 250 weg.
> War aber bestimmt kein reeller Preis.




Das war aber ein anderer Rahmen ohne Discaufnahme und ohne das ganze CNC Zeug.


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. September 2009)

Stimmt.


----------



## DeepStar23 (17. September 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch diesen schicken Adapter



Werde wohl auf Magura´s zurückgreifen,von diesem Adapter-Kram´s halte ich net sooo viel..


----------



## STSfreak (18. September 2009)

...würd ihn echt gern behalten. Muss aber leider gehen. Und iss garnicht Kindergröße - bin 1,80 - passt genau. Der 18er war immer ziemlich groß.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1000-DS-R...eile?hash=item2ea7dc513f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Janikulus (18. September 2009)

eine andre Adapterlösung:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-or-LTS...s_SR?hash=item1c0c9901ac&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## divergent! (18. September 2009)

die ist aber mit 250-300gr aber leider nicht sehr leicht


----------



## Davidbelize (18. September 2009)

so leute damit ihr nicht erschreckt eine kleine erklärung.

ich werde das team scream psyclone in die bucht stellen damit ich das dekerf finanzieren kann.
sehe mich zu diesem schritt gezungen da dieser schöne rahmen bis auf weiteres hier in der wohnung rumstehen würde.
dies kann ich nicht ertragen.
ausserdem gibt es hier im hause die regel:wenn ein rahmen oder bike kommt muss eines gehen.
ich hoffe das ihr es mir nicht übel nehmen werdet.


der eigentlich unglückliche david


ps.würde den rahmen auch gegen einen schönen sw lrs aus den mit. 90ern tauschen bei gefallen.


----------



## Kruko (18. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so leute damit ihr nicht erschreckt eine kleine erklärung.
> 
> ich werde das team scream psyclone in die bucht stellen damit ich das dekerf finanzieren kann.
> sehe mich zu diesem schritt gezungen da dieser schöne rahmen bis auf weiteres hier in der wohnung rumstehen würde.
> ...



 Überlege bitte sehr, sehr gut, was Du da vorhast. 

Den LTS bereust Du schließlich auch. Einen Psyclone in TeamScream wirst Du so schnell nicht wiederbekommen. Ein DeKerf kannst Du Dir jederzeit anfertigen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (18. September 2009)

...zumal ein DeKerf Generation im Vergleich mit einem Team Scream Psyclone eher "Massenware" ist. Du hast doch noch mehr in der Garage; eignet sich da denn nichts zum "Opfern"? Dein Stadtkarakoram vielleicht? 1 geht, 1 kommt, da kann die Herzdame doch nichts sagen


----------



## Davidbelize (18. September 2009)

es ist zwar selten aber nicht mit so viel erinnerungen behaftet
und so ein"massenware" DeKerf wollt ich halt schon immer.

leute machts mir nicht zu schwer.
hab überlegt,nachgedacht und es so beschlossen.


----------



## mountymaus (18. September 2009)

Nein, tu es nicht!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (18. September 2009)

Mensch David, is das wirklich Dein Ernst, Du willst das geile Psyclone verticken? Das is ma echt schade, würde ich mir echt überlegen.


----------



## korat (18. September 2009)

sollten wir uns nicht alle freuen, wenn es zu haben ist?
sollte der mensch es sich zum prinzip machen, niemals unumkehrbare handlungen zu begehen?

mir jedenfalls ist es zu groß, daher kann ich unvoreingenommen sprechen: ich würde lieber ein zaskar gehen lassen, aber das liegt nun an meiner persönlichen vorliebe für einerseits das aparte und andererseits wunderschönes altes GT stahlgeröhr.

doch jeder hat andere vorlieben, also zieh es durch, und meine wünsche, daß du es nie bereust, sind mit dir.


----------



## Davidbelize (19. September 2009)

@korat:ist ein 16er


----------



## aggressor2 (19. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @korat:ist ein 16er



ich würde ihm ein heim anbieten...


----------



## korat (19. September 2009)

oh, hab ich mich so verschaut? 16"? es ist doch das hier, oder?







egal, dann ist es mir eben zu äähh... gelb. 

und ich sammel ja auch nur GTs, die mit "R" anfangen, irgendwie muß man sich halt spezialisieren.


----------



## SixTimesNine (19. September 2009)

"May the force be with you, David!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (19. September 2009)

david,

kann das absolut nachvollziehen und es macht imho 100% sinn.
es geht nicht darum das billigste/guenstigste bike gehen zu lassen, sondern die teile zu behalten, die einem nahe und lieb sind. sehr konsequent.
und wenn das psyclone halt nicht klick gemacht hat, dann muss es halt weg. so what? wenn der rahmen trotz seines marktwertes, der seltenheit und des neidfaktors dem besitzer kein warmes gefühl vermittelt, dann ist es in dem moment einfach nur ein rahmen von vielen.
das ist ganz einfach eine entscheidung, die halt nichts mit quantitivem denken zu tun hat, hier geht es einzig um qualitative/sentimentale gruende.
und ein olles dekerf ist ungefaehr genauso sehr massenware, wie ein trueffelschwein polka tanzen kann, da haben wir evtl was verwechselt. persönlich habe ich wenig (also null) affinität zu dekerf, aber das ist "damals" zumindest ein echter handwerksbetrieb gewesen, waehrend gt "damals" eine der top 5 marken war und massgeblich an der massenpopularisierung des mtb beteiligt war.
egal, hauptsache ist doch, dass david zufrieden ist, auch wenn es "nur" irgendein dekerf ist ;-)

p.s. versuche unbedingt das psyclone bei retrobike anzubieten. trotz schwachem pfund hat es da noch genug kaufwuetige, da solltest du einen recht guten preis erzielen.


----------



## versus (19. September 2009)

mensch david,
sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber ich kann es eben nicht nachvollziehen, wieviele räder du noch mit hingabe und überschäumender begeisterung aufbaust, die ganze gemeinde miteinbeziehst, wunderschöne fotos davon machst und sie zu recht mit stolz zeigst um sie dann nach sehr kurzer zeit wieder zu verkaufen. 

natürlich kann ich die gründe auch irgendwie verstehen und schliesslich kann jeder machen was er will, aber ich muss da eben direkt an don trailos signatur denken:

"Die Kunst im Leben besteht nicht darin, dass man bekommt was man will, sondern es noch will, wenn man es hat."

ich hoffe du wirst mit deinem dekerf glücklich und bereust es nicht schon bald. 
und schau BITTE, dass das psyclone in gute hände kommt!


----------



## versus (19. September 2009)

btw: gold!

http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=6&subcatid=17&adid=90751


----------



## Davidbelize (19. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> "Die Kunst im Leben besteht nicht darin, dass man bekommt was man will, sondern es noch will, wenn man es hat."





gebe dir vollkimmen recht versus aber,wie oldman schrieb hat es bei diesem rahmen leider nicht so klick gemacht wie bei den anderen.
ich wünsche mir natürlich auch das er in gute hände kommt.


----------



## divergent! (19. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> btw: gold!
> 
> http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=6&subcatid=17&adid=90751





das pornobike...aber der preis...hoppla


----------



## zaskar-le (19. September 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> und ein olles dekerf ist ungefaehr genauso sehr massenware, wie ein trueffelschwein polka tanzen kann, da haben wir evtl was verwechselt.



Nein, immer die Relation beachten, daher ja auch die Anführungszeichen.  Es wird aber mehr Generations geben als diese Ausführung des Psyclone, auch wenn ich leider keine Zahlen zur Hand habe. Ein DeKerf, egal welche Ausführung, ist zweifelsfrei immer ein besonderes Teilchen, wird aber im (hoffentlich nicht eintretenden) Reuefall voraussichtlich leichter wieder beschaffbar sein als der Protagonist...

Ansonsten stimme ich zu, wenn es nicht klick macht, kann es weg. Hatte ich beim Psyclone ja auch schon mal. Ich hatte eben bei Davids bisherigen Berichten durchaus das Gefühl, dass es mächtig klickte. Wäre schön, wenn das Psyclone im Forum bliebe und nicht in der Bucht landet, ist aber natürlich allein Davids Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich hatte eben bei Davids bisherigen Berichten durchaus das Gefühl, dass es mächtig klickte.



ich eben auch.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe ja vor kurzem einen ähnlichen Schritt vollzogen wie David.

Allerdings habe ich eben das Bravado LE behalten wegen der aufwändigen Lackierung, die man wahrscheinlich in dieser Ausführung nie wieder an einem Rad sehen wird. Ich kann den Wert der Lackierung beurteilen, da ich viele Vorarbeiten für die Rekonstruktion des Lackes an einem anderen Rad geplant hatte. Allerdings nützt der schönste Paintjob nix, wenn nicht "mehr" rüberkommt. 

Wär es ein nur ein 18"..

VG
peru


----------



## Davidbelize (19. September 2009)

sorry leuts hab mich verschrieben is natürlich ein 18er und nicht wie gegrnüber korat erwähnten 16 zoll.


----------



## tomasius (20. September 2009)

GT/ Syncros LRS:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Hadley-26-MT...ries?hash=item3355d06c03&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14

Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (20. September 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> GT/ Syncros LRS:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Hadley-26-MT...ries?hash=item3355d06c03&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14
> 
> Tom



Ich habe den Verkäufer eben mal wegen des Versands angeschrieben. Falls er sie aber nicht versenden will, sie aber trotzdem noch da sein sollten - könnte mir jemand mit dem Versand behilflich sein?? Dann bitte ich um PN. Danke


----------



## aggressor2 (20. September 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Hadley-26-MT...ries?hash=item3355d06c03&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14



'abuser friendly'


----------



## dr.juggles (20. September 2009)

david verkauf doch das psyclone...von mike king war er eh nicht und das de kerf ist doch der hammer.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. September 2009)

Er möchte nicht.  
Entsprechend bin ich für alternative Vorschläge offen, um diese Laufräder vielleicht doch noch an meinem Zaskar zu sehen.



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Verkäufer eben mal wegen des Versands angeschrieben. Falls er sie aber nicht versenden will, sie aber trotzdem noch da sein sollten - könnte mir jemand mit dem Versand behilflich sein?? Dann bitte ich um PN. Danke


----------



## Davidbelize (20. September 2009)

hey tofu falls du wissen willst wie gut das ausschaut------------schau dir mein 91er zaskar an.



hab ne tante in florida die ich heut mal für dich kontaktieren werde.


----------



## divergent! (20. September 2009)

kannst du nicht die post anklingeln zwecks abholung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (20. September 2009)

Deine mit Titan Freilauf sind aber schöner David!


----------



## tofu1000 (20. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hey tofu falls du wissen willst wie gut das ausschaut------------schau dir mein 91er zaskar an.
> 
> 
> 
> hab ne tante in florida die ich heut mal für dich kontaktieren werde.



Erst vor etwa vier Wochen habe ich heimlich dran rum gefingert, als du in der Küche mit einem "Kräutergetränk" beschäftigt warst... 
Und da ich nun mal auch ein Syncros-Freund bin, käme dieses Angebot natürlich gelegen. Entsprechend danke ich dir schon mal für den Hilfeversuch! 

Und diese Post-Abhol-Geschichte ist mir irgendwie nicht so geheuer.


----------



## Davidbelize (20. September 2009)

der preis ist auch recht lecker für den lrs.


----------



## Kruko (20. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> der preis ist auch recht lecker für den lrs.



So lecker finde ich ihn nicht. Da kommt noch Fracht und Zoll. Da wird der LRS bei Sofort-Kauf locker über 200,- Euro kosten.


----------



## Davidbelize (20. September 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> So lecker finde ich ihn nicht. Da kommt noch Fracht und Zoll. Da wird der LRS bei Sofort-Kauf locker über 200,- Euro kosten.




für meinen hab ich 265 euro bezahlt und es nicht einen moment bereut.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. September 2009)

Noch kann (bzw. würde) ich mit dem Preis leben - entsprechend bin ich noch immer für Hilfsangebote offen...


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. September 2009)

Brian Lopes Rahmen aus UK fÃ¼r 110â¬ Sofort-Kauf !!!

-> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-BRIAN-LOPE...s_SR?hash=item2c50ea6370&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 <-


----------



## tomasius (21. September 2009)

Plaste aus US:







http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1996-GT...ikes?hash=item2c50f2a594&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14

"International bidders are welcomed, but additional charges will apply."

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (21. September 2009)

tom das ist salz in meine wunden.....................den hätt ich so gerne.
aber da das psyclone noch nicht vertickt ist muss ich ausharren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (21. September 2009)

Ist übrigens der selbe Anbieter wie beim grün eloxiertem Zaskar


----------



## dr.juggles (21. September 2009)

richter 8.0 rahmen
http://cgi.ebay.com/18-GT-Richter-8...ikes?hash=item3a531492c8&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14


----------



## DeepStar23 (21. September 2009)

wenn´s doch nur 16zöller wären...


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2009)

Deep, ich hab ein 16er Aggressor auf Lager, wenn Dir das hilft


----------



## Kruko (22. September 2009)

DHI in Amiland

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-DHI-DH-COMPL...ikes?hash=item3355e00561&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hat die Alu-Badge und die TT-Schläger


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (22. September 2009)

Nur ist der Hinterbau leider mal ersetzt worden, da der Originale vermutlich an der Standardkrankheit gestorben ist. Ich hab hier noch drei von diesen DHi Team Rahmen aus 2001 rumliegen, allerdings alle mit Riss am Hinterbau. Aber wenigstens ein 2001er hab ich auch komplett:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (22. September 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Plaste aus US:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer war das?
und ist mir somit zuvorgekommen.


----------



## cleiende (23. September 2009)

Wer von Euch wars? Um kurz nach zwei hatte ich mich entschieden - zack, 15 Min vorher war einer schneller.
Grummel....



GT-Musa schrieb:


> Brian Lopes Rahmen aus UK für 110 Sofort-Kauf !!!
> 
> -> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-BRIAN-LOPE...s_SR?hash=item2c50ea6370&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 <-


----------



## tofu1000 (23. September 2009)

Tja, das war - bzw ist - wohl die Woche der verpassten Chancen... 



tomasius schrieb:


> GT/ Syncros LRS:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Hadley-26-MT...ries?hash=item3355d06c03&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14
> 
> Tom



Mal schauen was heut mit "acid orange" passiert...


----------



## DeepStar23 (23. September 2009)

na wer hat Acid Orange??


----------



## Davidbelize (23. September 2009)

schönes grünes grosses zaskar..............

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140347731844


----------



## tofu1000 (23. September 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> na wer hat Acid Orange??



Also üch habs nüch.

Aber falls DAS einer von euch erworben hat, würde ich um schöne Bilder bitten!


----------



## Davidbelize (24. September 2009)

das psyclone bleibt im forum.


----------



## versus (24. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das psyclone bleibt im forum.



sehr gut! auch in der familie  ?


----------



## Davidbelize (24. September 2009)

ja


----------



## versus (25. September 2009)

habs mitbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (25. September 2009)

...wer darf sich denn freuen?


----------



## Davidbelize (25. September 2009)

der neue besitzer muss sich selbst outen....................
aber er ist gt fan.....soviel sei verraten.


----------



## oldman (25. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> der neue besitzer muss sich selbst outen....................
> aber er ist gt fan.....soviel sei verraten.



verschickst du etwa nach oesterreich?


----------



## Kruko (25. September 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> verschickst du etwa nach oesterreich?



Die Adresse habe ich als Empfänger auch im Kopf  Alternativ noch eine Adresse in der Coburger Gegend 

Auf jeden Fall find ich es super, dass der Rahmen hier bleibt


----------



## Davidbelize (25. September 2009)

also der versand erfolgt innerhalb deutschlands,leute.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. September 2009)

Hi,

also ich hab ihn nicht )

Weil ich bekomm demnächst was gefrostetes)

VG
Peter


----------



## Beaufighter (25. September 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...was gefrostetes)



RM Blizzard?


----------



## cleiende (25. September 2009)

frost red

Der Mann kann es nicht lassen.


----------



## twisthead (25. September 2009)

hier ist noch ein GT:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190337573411&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

ist das Bike original? wenn ja, hat jemand eine Teileliste oder einen Namen+Baujahr?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (26. September 2009)

bikemarkt zaskar:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/212666/cat/53

schönes rts:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1994-GT-Team-RT...ikes?hash=item45ee331eec&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

scheinabr alles orig. aber bissl teuer:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-TimberLine-M...ikes?hash=item41491fc5b2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

grün gepulvertes zassi für die langen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-ZASKAR-LE-19...ikes?hash=item20ad606f84&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

noch was großes:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Outpost-trip...ikes?hash=item2a0159ba22&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

kenn ich nicht...aber günstig ( für kinder?)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Bullet-7-Spe...ikes?hash=item45ee529296&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

schönes ava:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-AVALANCHE-LE...ikes?hash=item2a0157f921&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. September 2009)

Hi!

Au contraire monsieur!! Gefrostet ja, aber rot...

Lasst eusch überraschen)

Ach ja und meine Botox gepimpte alte Diva müsste ja von Ihrer Schönheits-OP ja auch bald wieder zurückkommen. Dann gibts was auf die Augen) Sie hat sich den Hintern machen lassen)

VG
Peter



cleiende schrieb:


> frost red
> 
> Der Mann kann es nicht lassen.


----------



## oldman (26. September 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Ach ja und meine Botox gepimpte alte Diva müsste ja von Ihrer Schönheits-OP ja auch bald wieder zurückkommen. Dann gibts was auf die Augen) Sie hat sich den Hintern machen lassen)
> ...



das ist eine Massnahme, die man recht vielen aelteren Damen empfehlen kann, umso mehr freue ich mich auf Bilder und Reaktionen


----------



## dr.juggles (26. September 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Au contraire monsieur!! Gefrostet ja, aber rot...
> 
> ...




hallo peter,

hast du etwa das schicke gefrostete blaue hier erworben?

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-CLASSIC-GT...0QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101

das stand ewigkeiten in craigslist boston mit kompletter xtr 952, rs judy sl und gt hadley lrs für 500 dollar. aber noch ein 16" wollte ich mir nicht holen obwohl der preis bei dem zustand ein schnapper war.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. September 2009)

Hi,

sorry, aber ICH kauf nix von gm....

Meiner kommt von der Insel, ist sicherlich nicht in der Verfassung, aber eben so wie ich es mag. Benutzt, aber nicht verratzt. Da macht es nix wenn bei meiner Fahrweise ein paar Kratzer dazukommen. Bei NOS Teilen bekommt man ja immer nen Heulkrampf, weil der erste Kratzer tut am meisten weh.

Und über 455 US$ ohne Zoll und MwSt kann ich nur schmunzeln)

Dagegen war mein LE mit 105 *INKL. Versand* ein echter Schnapper.

Am Mittwoch ist es soweit....

VG
Peter



dr.juggles schrieb:


> hallo peter,
> 
> hast du etwa das schicke gefrostete blaue hier erworben?
> 
> ...


----------



## GTdanni (26. September 2009)

Und die 3 Flipflop mit Doppelkonus sind ja auch ganz großes Kino. 

Schon allein wegen dem Konusteil mit Anschlag (meiner hat sowas nicht und rutscht wenn man nicht aufpasst einfach in die Gabel) werd ich die Sache mal im Auge behalten. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (27. September 2009)

volker hat mich dankenswerterweise am samstag, oder wars schon sonntag, darauf aufmerksam gemacht.

U N E R H Ö R T!




lasst euch gesagt sein, das ich nur noch bei einem roten (ala richter) psyclone schwach würde.





oldman schrieb:


> verschickst du etwa nach oesterreich?


 


gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Adresse habe ich als Empfänger auch im Kopf  Alternativ noch eine Adresse in der Coburger Gegend
> 
> Auf jeden Fall find ich es super, dass der Rahmen hier bleibt


----------



## versus (27. September 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ...am samstag, oder wars schon sonntag...



 eigentlich war es ja freitag, aber eben doch schon deutlich samstag 
aber meine erinnerungen an den abend sind auch einigermassen verschwommen


----------



## mountymaus (27. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> aber meine erinnerungen an den abend sind auch einigermassen verschwommen



Na, zu viel Feldschlösschen??


----------



## versus (27. September 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Na, zu viel Feldschlösschen??



nö, total kredibles lokales gebräu


----------



## hoeckle (27. September 2009)

das tröstet! aber für mich war´s ja eher doch ein tag... war erst um 03:00 heute morgen wieder zuhause...



versus schrieb:


> eigentlich war es ja freitag, aber eben doch schon deutlich samstag
> aber meine erinnerungen an den abend sind auch einigermassen verschwommen


----------



## Deleted 76843 (29. September 2009)

Ist das wirklich ein GT?

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports/radsport/sonstige-velos/damenvelo-all-gt-terra/v/an578471244/

mfg


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. September 2009)

Ja, es ist ein GT. Ein Damen MTB, nicht zu verwechseln mit den anatomic Modellen. Die Damen MTB gab es aber nur bei den Einsteiger Modellen Outpost und Timberline.


----------



## Rennkram (1. Oktober 2009)

Schlägt einer zu? http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-BICYCLES-Wen...in_0?hash=item25563295ed&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## divergent! (1. Oktober 2009)

ersatzteillager...wandschmuck?:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-Carbon-F...ikes?hash=item3a5358ed47&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## divergent! (6. Oktober 2009)

plaste und elaste:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-TEA...s_SR?hash=item414979aa0b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/FAHRRADRAHMEN-MT...eile?hash=item2556b0300e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2009)

sieht nicht so nach gt aus oder täusche ich mich da...ich würde mich aber bereit erklären das teil zu ersteigern wenn kein anderer will....brauch noch was als ssp stadtschlampe. falls ich ihn bekomme werd ich mal bescheid geben.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. Oktober 2009)

NOS GT 3-D fork 1-1/8"x203mm....amazing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Forks-Black_...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3ca65fa387


----------



## cleiende (11. Oktober 2009)

Avalanche "Tüpfelhyäne" mit kpl DX

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/215346/cat/49


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Oktober 2009)

na was für ein schnäppchen......................

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...15315&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


wer hat ihn?



ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ein zassi für 16 dollar..............puit

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140350352090&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
















ätsch reingefallen.


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2009)

top preis aber keine kohle....wie jedes mal

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Team-R...eile?hash=item56360e22ed&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

ist das "unser" cyclery?


----------



## Janikulus (12. Oktober 2009)

SCHNÄPPCHEN!

70Euro Zassi im sofortkauf

http://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/ar...s/gt-zaskar-rahmen-21-zoll/v/an583551362/ln0/


----------



## tomasius (13. Oktober 2009)

GT Hadley Set: 65$

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-CNC-Mountain...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item439aae133d

Tom


----------



## divergent! (13. Oktober 2009)

lts für wenig geld...leider kapieren die briten das nicht it dem versenden

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-frame-...s_SR?hash=item2556b15ad4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (13. Oktober 2009)

gerade im bikemarkt entdeckt plastezassi:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/215661/cat/49


----------



## cyclery.de (13. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> top preis aber keine kohle....wie jedes mal
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Team-R...eile?hash=item56360e22ed&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ist das "unser" cyclery?



Ja ist er


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Oktober 2009)

keine auktion-ein 98er zassi das sich echt nicht verstecken muss.....(mir zu gross) für 500 pfund


http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=75218


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Oktober 2009)

Da muss ich gleich wieder an das Bild vom Treffen 2007 - du mit Kints Rad - denken.


----------



## SplashingKrusty (15. Oktober 2009)

Kauft ihn!  Ich kann leider nicht!  Damit er im Forum bleibt!

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-RAHMEN-FRAME-limited-Edition_W0QQitemZ300357278618QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item45eeb05b9a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## goegolo (15. Oktober 2009)

Leider zu groß und die Farbe ist merkwürdig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (15. Oktober 2009)

Und mal wieder ne gebogene Kappe, auch wenn es der Verkäufer geschickt versucht hat auf den Bildern nicht zu zeigen. 

Und 7005er Alu, pfui ....... 


Cu Danni 


P.S. Der Aufkleber "Made in Southern California USA" ist aber Spitze, da bräuchte ich mal ein paar für meine Räder.


----------



## Sascha123 (15. Oktober 2009)

Was meinst du mit gebogene Kappe? Stehe gerade irgendwie aufm Schlauch.


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Oktober 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit gebogene Kappe? Stehe gerade irgendwie aufm Schlauch.



na die kappe die du in deinem avatar hast ,ist bei dem bike gebogen und nicht flach wie bei dir im bild


----------



## Sascha123 (15. Oktober 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> na die kappe die du in deinem avatar hast ,ist bei dem bike gebogen und nicht flach wie bei dir im bild



Aha, wieder was gelernt!
thx


----------



## Kruko (15. Oktober 2009)

Ist ein 2000'er Zaskar und könnte somit noch in den USA geschweißt sein. 

Der Katalog sagt aber dazu nichts mehr. Also sollte es Taiwan-Ware sein. Farbe hat es so in der Form gegeben.


----------



## salzbrezel (16. Oktober 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und mal wieder ne gebogene Kappe, auch wenn es der Verkäufer geschickt versucht hat auf den Bildern nicht zu zeigen.
> 
> Und 7005er Alu, pfui .......
> 
> ...



Ist bei den 2001er Zaskar Rahmen (bis auf Team) immer so.


----------



## oliversen (16. Oktober 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ist bei den 2001er Zaskar Rahmen (bis auf Team) immer so.



Und ausserdem ist dieses MANGO extrem geil und sehr selten. Dazu ist der Preis fair. Leider zu gross... sonst waere der weg

oliversen


----------



## GTdanni (16. Oktober 2009)

Das es das Zaskar mit der gebogenen Kappe gab ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. 
Aber mal ehrlich, ein Zassi braucht doch einen geraden Rohrabschluss. 

(Ein Mann kann noch so viele Muskeln und Bartwuchs haben, ohne Penis ist es eben kein Mann)  Lach. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Sascha123 (16. Oktober 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Das es das Zaskar mit der gebogenen Kappe gab ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.
> Aber mal ehrlich, ein Zassi braucht doch einen geraden Rohrabschluss.
> 
> (Ein Mann kann noch so viele Muskeln und Bartwuchs haben, ohne Penis ist es eben kein Mann)  Lach.
> ...



OK, du stehts halt auf "gerade Rohre".
Das war natürlich ein Joke!


----------



## GTdanni (16. Oktober 2009)

Selten ist es auf jeden Fall, mit der Farbe mal was anderes als die ganzen BB und eloxal. 

Apropos selten, hat eigentlich nochjemand ausser mir ein schwarzes Zaskar? (Schwarz gepulvert) 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (16. Oktober 2009)

Mir persönlich gefällt es auch nicht. Die Farben sind einfach nicht so prall für ein Bike.

Ein schwarzes Zaskar? Hast du das selbst gepulvert?


----------



## GTdanni (16. Oktober 2009)

Nee das gab es mal original so, sogar die Decals sind unter Lack/Pulver. 
Hab so in der Art noch kein 2. gesehen aber laut Katalog gab es das. 

Wir hatten hier schonmal drüber im Forum gesprochen aber ich finde das nicht mehr und kann mich nichtmehr erinnern.  


Cu danni


----------



## Sascha123 (16. Oktober 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Nee das gab es mal original so, sogar die Decals sind unter Lack/Pulver.
> Hab so in der Art noch kein 2. gesehen aber laut Katalog gab es das.
> 
> Wir hatten hier schonmal drüber im Forum gesprochen aber ich finde das nicht mehr und kann mich nichtmehr erinnern.
> ...



Hat wirklich was! Habe es gerade in deinem Album begutachten können. 
In punkto Pflege hätte ich auch gerne ein schwarzes Zaskar. 

Good Night.


----------



## Ketterechts (17. Oktober 2009)

GT Lightning in gross und vor allem hier im Bikemarkt

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/217400/cat/49


----------



## Syborg (17. Oktober 2009)

Gt Verkäufe auf Retrobike:

Zaskar, LTS dh, Lightning, RTS, 

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=75555

Gruß Syborg


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Oktober 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> Gt Verkäufe auf Retrobike:
> 
> Zaskar, LTS dh, Lightning, RTS,
> 
> ...




die hat er auch alle bei ebay drin...


----------



## moitrich (18. Oktober 2009)

LTS 1000-DS wieder da:


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1000-DS-16-IS2000-STS_W0QQitemZ170396057391QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item27ac657f2f


----------



## no_budgeT (18. Oktober 2009)

GT Lobo STS muss weg ;(
im Lobo-Thread gibs noch n paar Info zu den gemachten Sachen an dem Bike.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=217815


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Oktober 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Selten ist es auf jeden Fall, mit der Farbe mal was anderes als die ganzen BB und eloxal.
> 
> Apropos selten, hat eigentlich nochjemand ausser mir ein schwarzes Zaskar? (Schwarz gepulvert)
> 
> Cu Danni





dein 96er zaskar wurde von sport import selbst gepulvert.
weil original eloxiert gabs die schwarzen nur 93 und 94.

anscheinend gabs da damals ne größere nachfrage nach schwarzen so um 96 rum und sport import hat da eine ganze menge in schwarz gepulvert.

laxerone und ich haben ein original eloxiertes in schwarz.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombo (20. Oktober 2009)

schon etwas länger her, aber nen schönes Teil.....leider gerade nicht so flüssig 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140350309534&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Oktober 2009)

Kein GT
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fahrrad-mit-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item439ad5d0ad


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2009)

Hier haben wir mal wieder das GT "Made in Chemnitz"!

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4149d00c5e


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2009)

No shipping to germany or Italy???

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Borrego-18-i...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item4149ae2abe

Ist für den noch 2. Weltkrieg?:kotz:


----------



## oldman (23. Oktober 2009)

mag vielleicht nicht jedem schmecken, aber als Verkäufer kann man sich aussuchen, wohin man verkauft.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> mag vielleicht nicht jedem schmecken, aber als Verkäufer kann man sich aussuchen, wohin man verkauft.



Damit hast Du sicherlich recht, allerdings empfinde ich diese Auswahl in der heutigen Zeit als befremdlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2009)

aber so ne engstirnigkeit ist auch deren problem. es gäbe da sicher immer diverse internationale käufer die ein paar  mehr locker gemacht hätten. bei den briten gehen ja auch mitunter rahmen für gelder weg wo man hier das heulen kriegt....hauptsache localpickup


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Oktober 2009)

er wollte für 20 pfund versenden. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

und ich bin 6 minuten zu spät nach haus gekommen.:kotz:



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300358508656&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

den hatte ich auch anfangs beobachtet...wenn ich jetzt sehe zu welchem preis der weg ist umso ärgerlicher


----------



## mountymaus (25. Oktober 2009)

Ist das gute Stück denn hier im Forum gelandet??


----------



## divergent! (28. Oktober 2009)

carbon zassi im bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/219523/cat/53


----------



## colombo (29. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230393524227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

mag nur nicht versenden...sonst wär es bei dem preis doch ok? also wenn er nicht großartig steigt....


----------



## divergent! (30. Oktober 2009)

der geht noch 6 tage und ist bei 90...16" zassi...der geht noch doppelt hoch. denke mal für 200-250 geht der weg.

aber da er nicht versendet muss man sich da ja nicht ärgern


----------



## Raze (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Frühes XIZANG für Riesen wie z.B "Kint":

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rare-Very-Early-...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item439b0cbd12

Hat einmal jemand etwas in letzter Zeit von dem netten Kerl gehört?

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. November 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1981-26-Cruiser...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0dafb64f


----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/1981-26-Cruiser...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0dafb64f



Schönes Ding. Sowas täte mich auch noch reizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (8. November 2009)

Schönes LTS aus UK und der Verkäufer versendet auch nach D:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-1-Frame-1997-retro-Excellent-condition-WOW_W0QQitemZ190347707029QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item2c519b8295


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. November 2009)

Just listed on eBay.com by one of the US race winner's....a Golden Bike Zaskar!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Golden-Zaska...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3efa022162


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. November 2009)

Mal wiedr ein Crombomber aus Übersee, diesmal mit alter XT Schaltung (nicht original)
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-MOUNTAIN-BIK...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item1e590ab5dd
Wenn ich jetzt keinen hätte


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3357713831

Empfinde ich als ganz schön teuer!?


----------



## divergent! (16. November 2009)

ist es auch


----------



## Beaufighter (16. November 2009)

Ist der Richter eigentlich im Forum gelandet? Ich war fast kurz davor zuzuschlagen, ich bin dann doch vernünftig geblieben.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180430507944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## divergent! (17. November 2009)

jemand interesse an nem 18" schnäppchen?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aluminum-GT-fra...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item1c0d981b58


----------



## Kruko (17. November 2009)

Wo soll das Schnäppchen sein?

Zugegeben 35 USD ist erstmal nicht viel, aber dazu kommen noch ca. 60 bis 70 USD Fracht plus Steuer. Da sind wir schon bei ca 80 Euro für den Rahmen, der sicherlich nichts hochwertiges sein wird. Ist ein Baujahr 1994 ohne austauschbares Ausfallende, ich schätze mal ein Backwoods oder so. 

Schnäppchen sehen für mich anders aus


----------



## cleiende (17. November 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Ist der Richter eigentlich im Forum gelandet? Ich war fast kurz davor zuzuschlagen, ich bin dann doch vernünftig geblieben.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180430507944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Der nicht, aaaaber.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (17. November 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Der nicht, aaaaber.....



was was was??!!! Neugierig ich bin


----------



## gtbiker (17. November 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Just listed on eBay.com by one of the US race winner's....a Golden Bike Zaskar!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Golden-Zaska...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3efa022162



das ist aber billig weggegangen....


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. November 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> das ist aber billig weggegangen....


für unsere verhältnisse $ in  schon,aber für die amis wars wohl ok.mindestpreis erreicht.
hab auch schon überlegt da mit zu bieten..sehr schönes rad mit schönen teilen dran.aber was dann damit machen?wenn ich damit ordentlich abfliege tuts schon weh um das bike...


----------



## oldman (17. November 2009)

moin,

in eigener Sache, habe ein paar GT Trikots in die Bucht geworfen:
http://shop.ebay.de/kolya999/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## Tiensy (20. November 2009)

Wenn der Preis wirklich stimmt: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-2_W0QQite...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item2557445f3b

Mega-Schnäppchen-NOS-STS.


----------



## Sascha123 (20. November 2009)

Ist zwar keine Auktion aber der Preis ist schon sehr attraktiv geworden:

GT Zaskar Carbon Expert für umgerechnet 1450.

Modell 2009, neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (21. November 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Wenn der Preis wirklich stimmt: http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-2_W0QQite...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item2557445f3b
> 
> Mega-Schnäppchen-NOS-STS.



900,- für Versand?


----------



## divergent! (21. November 2009)

hab ich mir auch grad gedacht....da kann man auch persönlich hinfliegen und ihn abholen.........nix schnäppchen


----------



## divergent! (21. November 2009)

ääähmmm wasn das fürn rahmen...also ein lts sicher nicht aber was dann?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-GT-LTS-20...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item45ef66efc7


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. November 2009)

28" Trekking oder Cruiser. Gab es mal mit 8 Gang Nabenschaltung oder 3 Gang Automatik meines Wissens nach.

Wobei ich gerade gesehen habe das dieses Model ein Schaltauge hat. Man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## Sascha123 (21. November 2009)

Habe den Rahmen auch vor einigen Wochen das erste Mal im Web auf der "Jagd nach Gts" gesehen. Dabei fand ich auch einen Händler, der die Teile für knapp unter 100 pro Rahmen vertickte. Adresse habe ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## gtbiker (21. November 2009)

Stadler hat die für 100 Euro rausgehauen....


----------



## Sascha123 (21. November 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Stadler hat die für 100 Euro rausgehauen....



Dann habe ichs mir ja nicht eingebildet.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (22. November 2009)

Can 't wait for it to arrive....


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. November 2009)

So sieht der 28" Cruiser original aus (hier mit Automatik)
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-autostream-a...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b76fd00b


----------



## DefektesKind (24. November 2009)

Für dieses sehr schöne Stück werd ich mich mal nach Capitol City begeben und es begutachten.
Ich glaube es ist diese reise (fast) wert.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...11265&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (26. November 2009)

NOS Bologna Lite Team Scream fork 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280428651236&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. November 2009)

Mal ein ganz seltenes GT
http://cgi.ebay.de/Gutes-Herren-MTB...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item35a5352d0b
und nur für 65 Sofortkauf


----------



## Rennkram (28. November 2009)

Gab es ein türkis elox terramoto?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3a5526dad4


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. November 2009)

Tja, wer weiß das. GT hat ja in jeden Land zumteil andere Farben gehabt.
Aber schön ist es, ich bin ja noch der Höchstbietende. Hat die richtige Größe für meine Tochter.


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. November 2009)

26" BMX Cruiser, mal nicht in Chrom
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
richtig lecker


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. November 2009)

Hallo!

Dieser kleine Schlingel wollte nicht länger in GB verbleiben:







Mal sehen ob das mit der Paketabholung in GB klappt..

VG
Peter


----------



## Manni1599 (30. November 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Dieser kleine Schlingel wollte nicht länger in GB verbleiben:
> 
> ...




 Was für ein Moped!


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

